# Which Mulberry are you carrying today?



## Swanky

Post which Mulberry you're carrying today!


The previous thread was too long and was archived, here for reference:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/which-mulberry-are-you-carrying-today-628443.html


----------



## blivlien

Thought I'd start using my birds next sbs for the weekend already


----------



## Pep1301

Medium Dorset tote in forest fruit for a but of shopping with my mum and her Daria satchel in oak


----------



## Pep1301

Bit**


----------



## jp23

Cecily!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> Cecily!!!
> View attachment 2438870


I do love this bag jp23 i have the med Cecily but this is so much cuter X


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> I do love this bag jp23 i have the med Cecily but this is so much cuter X



I loveeeee the medium Cecily!!!! so when the mulberry outlet first opened here a very nice SA told me they'd be having the scalloped cecilys. And I had my heart set on getting a medium Cecily in black! But when I got there they only had it in the beigey color and since I have a sbs beige cookie I felt they were too similar and passed.. But I didn't leave the outlet unhappy I spotted the zigzag Lexi through the window and fell in love lol! But the Cecily was still on the top of my wish list on magically one popped up on eBay for a very good price! it wasn't a medium but for the price I was like IM ON IT lol! I have to admit I do baby her a lot she gets little scratches but scuffs from no where but I usually am able to get them Out with the leather gel but it soaks it up like CRAZY! lol sorry that was a lot hahahaha


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> I loveeeee the medium Cecily!!!! so when the mulberry outlet first opened here a very nice SA told me they'd be having the scalloped cecilys. And I had my heart set on getting a medium Cecily in black! But when I got there they only had it in the beigey color and since I have a sbs beige cookie I felt they were too similar and passed.. But I didn't leave the outlet unhappy I spotted the zigzag Lexi through the window and fell in love lol! But the Cecily was still on the top of my wish list on magically one popped up on eBay for a very good price! it wasn't a medium but for the price I was like IM ON IT lol! I have to admit I do baby her a lot she gets little scratches but scuffs from no where but I usually am able to get them Out with the leather gel but it soaks it up like CRAZY! lol sorry that was a lot hahahaha



It took me ages to find the medium cecily one popped up on designervintage.com and was on there for a while i put an offer in and waited eventually the seller accepted and i was over the moon. 

Its def a bag to get excited about i love the look and design of it and i have bought mine out to use tomorrow.


----------



## Ria2011

Drizzle daria medium hobo for my last day at work until Friday : )


----------



## cobaltblue

Medium lily to brave the rain! Slightly too scared to use any of the other girls and the grainy print is so resilient!


----------



## Candysroom

All that colonil paid off- graphite Bays survived in the rain!


----------



## Shadylady

Alexa camera bag


----------



## Ria2011

Toffee daria for a quick dash to sainsburys to get some more drinks for tomorrow.


----------



## Ser

Oak Alexa has accompanied me to our Xmas cottage. She got an extra spray of colonial to protect her xx


----------



## jp23

Out with ziggy for some really last min Christmas shopping lol!!!


----------



## Pep1301

Candysroom said:


> All that colonil paid off- graphite Bays survived in the rain!



Is yours a special purchase? I have a graphite it's amazingly resilient in the rain!!

Out with my new choc bays tote


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Bryn took her maiden voyage today.


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag in the crisp winter sunshine


----------



## Candysroom

Pep1301 said:


> Is yours a special purchase? I have a graphite it's amazingly resilient in the rain!!
> 
> Out with my new choc bays tote




Yes it is a special purchase and a lovely one too! Choc Bays tote sounds luvvverly too!


----------



## Candysroom

Cheating with Michael Kors clutch in Costa with DH today


----------



## J.A.N.

My pheasant green shrunken calf small willow to High Wycombe HOF.
Offered to buy my sis a Mulberry for her birthday she was def not interested must be mad eh

Who buys that overpriced rubbish was the answer


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> My pheasant green shrunken calf small willow to High Wycombe HOF.
> Offered to buy my sis a Mulberry for her birthday she was def not interested must be mad eh
> 
> Who buys that overpriced rubbish was the answer



What a nice sister tell her ill take it  lol 
also great bag a willow is definitely on the dream list 8D I'm loving the shrunken calf!!


----------



## jp23

On my way home with my Regular oak alexa! 
It's our one year anniversary lol!


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> What a nice sister tell her ill take it  lol
> also great bag a willow is definitely on the dream list 8D I'm loving the shrunken calf!!



 she just the opposite of me hates all designer goods and she can afford it too.

The willow is tdf my best mulberry at the mo.


----------



## Kingofbranton

Henry Gym Bag


----------



## Kingofbranton

Ria2011 said:


> Black travel day bag in the crisp winter sunshine


Might I ask- what model bag is this? It's delightful....


----------



## J.A.N.

Today ive pulled out a golden oldie the black Kensington


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Valentine Alexa is in the office with me.


----------



## Ria2011

Kingofbranton said:


> Might I ask- what model bag is this? It's delightful....


Hi kingofbranton, it's called the 'travel day bag' from S/S 2012 and was a variation on the alexa inspired by old luggage boxes hence all the gold hardware. 

http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2012/02/01/mulberry-launches-travel-bag


----------



## tiemur

Oak Bryn  Going to transfer to my oak alexa tomorrow!


----------



## Plemont

Blush bryn braved Bluewater for bargainaceous buying

(Tintamar bag liners half-price at Case)


----------



## Wilfreda

Navy blue buffalo east west bays. A recent eBay purchase.


----------



## aerinha

Polly push lock in conker.


----------



## lulu09

Small black del rey....


----------



## Dovey123

Took Grape Alexa on her first outing to the local for a lovely family meal .Bumped into a lovely black Willow.


----------



## J.A.N.

aerinha said:


> Polly push lock in conker.


Snap im using my small one today as well xxx


----------



## daisyw

My shiny new deer brown del rey


----------



## KELTYGIRL

New slate Alexa


----------



## Ria2011

Black spongy del rey yesterday & today- loving this bag!


----------



## J.A.N.

After cheating with my new tula bag which i have to say is very comfy and looks good shame its not a mulberry ive bought out my Beatrice mushroom hobo.


----------



## melonsox

Ria2011 said:


> Black spongy del rey yesterday & today- loving this bag!



Very nice!!!! x


----------



## melonsox

J.A.N. said:


> After cheating with my new tula bag which i have to say is very comfy and looks good shame its not a mulberry ive bought out my Beatrice mushroom hobo.



She's so unusual JAN! Lovely x


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Slate blue lexi at work today. Sorry for the mess!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

KELTYGIRL said:


> New slate Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447452


----------



## Ria2011

KELTYGIRL said:


> New slate Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slate blue lexi at work today. Sorry for the mess!


Your alexa is lovely & your desk isn't messy


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Ria2011 said:


> Your alexa is lovely & your desk isn't messy


Thank you!   Haha maybe only to me I'm usually very organized (crazy organizer machine as my BF calls me  )


----------



## Ria2011

Deer Brown Del Rey which arrived today - loving this colour & the del rey at the mo!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Ria2011 said:


> Deer Brown Del Rey which arrived today - loving this colour & the del rey at the mo!


Congrats on your new DR! It's lovely


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Deer Brown Del Rey which arrived today - loving this colour & the del rey at the mo!



Beautiful ....you will run out,of space in your signature soon!!!


----------



## Ria2011

COPENHAGEN said:


> Congrats on your new DR! It's lovely


Thanks Copenhagen, and your desk didn't have an ounce of clutter on it. My desk is quite messy but only because I don't have any drawers due to its size.



elvisfan4life said:


> Beautiful ....you will run out,of space in your signature soon!!!


Thanks Elvis, I already have run out of space but with the two I'll be moving on in a week it should be able to fit


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Copenhagen, and your desk didn't have an ounce of clutter on it. My desk is quite messy but only because I don't have any drawers due to its size.
> 
> 
> Thanks Elvis, I already have run out of space but with the two I'll be moving on in a week it should be able to fit



You can send some here if it helps


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> You can send some here if it helps


 Thanks for the kind offer, but only if I can have your emerald bays!


----------



## melonsox

.


----------



## melonsox

COPENHAGEN said:


> View attachment 2453672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slate blue lexi at work today. Sorry for the mess!



Beautiful x


----------



## melonsox

Ria2011 said:


> Deer Brown Del Rey which arrived today - loving this colour & the del rey at the mo!



Another gorgeous DR! x


----------



## jp23

Ziggy C:


----------



## jp23

COPENHAGEN said:


> View attachment 2453672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slate blue lexi at work today. Sorry for the mess!



 Slate blue!!


----------



## lmhill

Absolutely poured with rain in London today, so I re-colloniled my bags with gel last night and put them all away, and used a very boring Radley...must have had withdrawal symptoms as I have just bought an Agyness in Snakeskin from naughtipidgins nest...which won't see daylight for ages if the weather stays like this! Must be mad


----------



## J.A.N.

After using my Beatrice in mushroom for one day(babying this beauty) decided to use with my fab well made versatile Tula by Radley blue leather bag due to the horrid stormy weather x


----------



## J.A.N.

Congrats the del rey is a fab bag xxx


----------



## J.A.N.

melonsox said:


> She's so unusual JAN! Lovely x


I know just like me i love this one thanks xxxx


----------



## J.A.N.

Back to my Beatrice Hobo shes too nice to hide away x
For a trip to the shops for pillow and shoes.


----------



## Ria2011

Cheated today with my chloe elsie


----------



## CPrincessUK

Started working at a new place so trying not to overdo it and be judged!! Haha
Used black nickel bays mon, Tuesday and black nvt brass bays today.
Tomorrow I am at the university so pulling out Black Forest bays


----------



## steph22

CPrincessUK said:


> Started working at a new place so trying not to overdo it and be judged!! Haha
> Used black nickel bays mon, Tuesday and black nvt brass bays today.
> Tomorrow I am at the university so pulling out Black Forest bays



Show em you mean business with your Bays


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:


> Show em you mean business with your Bays



Hehehe.
I don't want to be judged!! Ahahahaha.
It seems that rumors have already circulated about my bays collection.


----------



## Food Fash Fit

jp23 said:


> Ziggy C:
> 
> View attachment 2454171




Sharp outfit and bag!


----------



## s_kat

CPrincessUK said:


> Hehehe.
> I don't want to be judged!! Ahahahaha.
> It seems that rumors have already circulated about my bays collection.


I would guess that is inevitable


----------



## CPrincessUK

s_kat said:


> I would guess that is inevitable


Ahahahaha. True. Need to ease them in 
But when I am at the university it is business as usual!


----------



## jp23

Food Fash Fit said:


> Sharp outfit and bag!



Thank you. !! She's one of my favorites!
Today I'm out with the os chocolate! It looks like rain!


----------



## Candysroom

Medium Lily in mole grey for trying to find some new clothes for work. Not great with a post-Christmas waistline;(


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Medium Lily in mole grey for trying to find some new clothes for work. Not great with a post-Christmas waistline;(



With such. Beautiful classic bag the clothes could be from tesco and still look good


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> With such. Beautiful classic bag the clothes could be from tesco and still look good




You've spotted my plan...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> You've spotted my plan...



I don't do,posh clothes I buy dresses from tesco quite often!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> With such. Beautiful classic bag the clothes could be from tesco and still look good


Haha! You are so right!  I like high street for clothes. I am too fickle with them to buy designer.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha! You are so right!  I like high street for clothes. I am too fickle with them to buy designer.



I lose and gain weight too often to buy even expensive high street clothes apart from for work....I am not a clothes person when I'm,out,of.work the ,casual the better


----------



## Fommom

People after my own heart! I teach P1 so if it doesn't machine wash and tumble dry then i don't buy it! My everyday clothes are often tesco and my "good" ones are sainsburys! God bless auntie Gok!! Especially on the half price sale rail!!

Ps-I'm carrying my black grainy bays-it's my birthday weekend so I've polished it in honour of the occasion!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fommom said:


> People after my own heart! I teach P1 so if it doesn't machine wash and tumble dry then i don't buy it! My everyday clothes are often tesco and my "good" ones are sainsburys! God bless auntie Gok!! Especially on the half price sale rail!!
> 
> Ps-I'm carrying my black grainy bays-it's my birthday weekend so I've polished it in honour of the occasion!



Happy birthday for the weekend ....glad,there are others,like me who it supermarket clothes!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> I lose and gain weight too often to buy even expensive high street clothes apart from for work....I am not a clothes person when I'm,out,of.work the ,casual the better



 makes sense to me!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fommom said:


> People after my own heart! I teach P1 so if it doesn't machine wash and tumble dry then i don't buy it! My everyday clothes are often tesco and my "good" ones are sainsburys! God bless auntie Gok!! Especially on the half price sale rail!!
> 
> Ps-I'm carrying my black grainy bays-it's my birthday weekend so I've polished it in honour of the occasion!


Ooh happy birthday bag twin. Black grainy print bays is still my favourite one.


----------



## Ria2011

Happy birthday Fommom, have a great weekend.

I live in high street clothes - Warehouse, Oasis, French Connection, Uniqlo & Gap - and will always be a high street girl with a lovely bag in tow. Wore black spongy del rey today just in case there were any showers.


----------



## melonsox

Fommom said:


> People after my own heart! I teach P1 so if it doesn't machine wash and tumble dry then i don't buy it! My everyday clothes are often tesco and my "good" ones are sainsburys! God bless auntie Gok!! Especially on the half price sale rail!!
> 
> Ps-I'm carrying my black grainy bays-it's my birthday weekend so I've polished it in honour of the occasion!



Happy birthday!! Like CPrincess I am
also a bag twin...bag triplets xxx


----------



## melonsox

jp23 said:


> Thank you. !! She's one of my favorites!
> Today I'm out with the os chocolate! It looks like rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455677



Looks fab x


----------



## handbagahholic

Today I carried my beautiful oak leopard Mitzy, amazingly roomy and light! Can't see her moving from my side in a hurry


----------



## Mulberrygal

CPrincessUK said:


> Started working at a new place so trying not to overdo it and be judged!! Haha
> Used black nickel bays mon, Tuesday and black nvt brass bays today.
> Tomorrow I am at the university so pulling out Black Forest bays





CPrincessUK said:


> Hehehe.
> I don't want to be judged!! Ahahahaha.
> It seems that rumors have already circulated about my bays collection.





s_kat said:


> I would guess that is inevitable




:giggles:   Yes, I don't think it was going to take long before they noticed. I think 3 Bays in one week was always going to start a bit of chatter.  What treats have you in store for them next week.

Good Luck in the new job CP, hope you enjoy it


Oxblood Daria satchel for me today, still threatening rain so playing it safe.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberrygal said:


> :giggles:   Yes, I don't think it was going to take long before they noticed. I think 3 Bays in one week was always going to start a bit of chatter.  What treats have you in store for them next week.
> 
> Good Luck in the new job CP, hope you enjoy it
> 
> 
> Oxblood Daria satchel for me today, still threatening rain so playing it safe.



Haha. I work across two sites so for the first site they shouldn't notice I have 2 black bays.  I may stick to those again next week to be good. 
I am itching to use electric blue bays but that is extremely noticeable!


----------



## Mulberrygal

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha. I work across two sites so for the first site they shouldn't notice I have 2 black bays.  I may stick to those again next week to be good.
> I am itching to use electric blue bays but that is extremely noticeable!



Oooooh the electric blue bays will look beautiful on you, that will really cause a stir  I must confess to owning one too, not for the faint hearted


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberrygal said:


> Oooooh the electric blue bays will look beautiful on you, that will really cause a stir  I must confess to owning one too, not for the faint hearted



Ahh it is so beautiful though. May use it for the university instead as they don't care!! And no comments will be made. Hehe.


----------



## Candysroom

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahh it is so beautiful though. May use it for the university instead as they don't care!! And no comments will be made. Hehe.




I share your pain! I desperately want to get my Ink SS Bays out but I work for a charity and one that's talking about cuts . A superstar bag may not be the right thing st the moment! But electric blue Bays-ooooh!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Candysroom said:


> I share your pain! I desperately want to get my Ink SS Bays out but I work for a charity and one that's talking about cuts . A superstar bag may not be the right thing st the moment! But electric blue Bays-ooooh!


Ahh yes that is a problem. It just wouldn't seem appropriate. Sigh.


----------



## Ria2011

I work in social housing, to be honest no-one notices the bags I wear so I can change as often as I like. Plus I don't think people are familiar with Mulberry. However I completely understand your predicament Candysroom, there's loads of restructures atm at work to make budget savings.

Rocking chocolate lexie today


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Eggplant east west Mitzy again, total workhorse, love her.


----------



## Mulberrygal

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha. I work across two sites so for the first site they shouldn't notice I have 2 black bays.  I may stick to those again next week to be good.
> I am itching to use electric blue bays but that is extremely noticeable!





Candysroom said:


> I share your pain! I desperately want to get my Ink SS Bays out but I work for a charity and one that's talking about cuts . A superstar bag may not be the right thing st the moment! But electric blue Bays-ooooh!





Ria2011 said:


> I work in social housing, to be honest no-one notices the bags I wear so I can change as often as I like. Plus I don't think people are familiar with Mulberry. However I completely understand your predicament Candysroom, there's loads of restructures atm at work to make budget savings.
> 
> Rocking chocolate lexie today



That goes for me too, rarely see a Mulberry in my neck of the woods.  Only a couple of girls at work, who would fall off their chairs if they knew what a Mulberry cost.  The rest are men, who certainly don't notice my bags. So I can wear whatever I want..............bag wise that is.


Love your chocolate Lexy, I so need to get a Chocy bag back in my collection, such a rich lush colour.....................................going to have a big change today and wear my black Roxy


----------



## Candysroom

Out in the community nobody notices but there are a couple of people in my office who make a fuss about my bags. 
I always use my M bags because I know that I either bought them with my hard earned £ or sold other bags to pay for them . But just at the moment with lots of talks of cuts and belt tightening I feel a bit more conscious than usual!


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Out with ziggy for some really last min Christmas shopping lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2440353



Jp23 - this bag is AMAZING!!!!!! Wow! Xx

P.s. sorry I know you posted it a while ago but just had to say!


----------



## pandako

Black bays' debut as a work bag!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Tan patient Alexa - a total work horse for me, especially when the weather was totally ridiculous this past week!


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> That goes for me too, rarely see a Mulberry in my neck of the woods.  Only a couple of girls at work, who would fall off their chairs if they knew what a Mulberry cost.  The rest are men, who certainly don't notice my bags. So I can wear whatever I want..............bag wise that is.
> 
> 
> Love your chocolate Lexy, I so need to get a Chocy bag back in my collection, such a rich lush colour.....................................going to have a big change today and wear my black Roxy


Cheers Mulberrygal, I always wanted a chocolate bag. It was just a case of finding the right one : )


----------



## Ria2011

Deer brown del rey today since it's sunny & dry


----------



## gilson854

petrol daria today  Xx
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## melonsox

pandako said:


> Black bays' debut as a work bag!



Gorgeous x


----------



## melonsox

Oak bays on this beautiful sunny day


----------



## Candysroom

Printed oak Alexa today in case of rain


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Pheasant green Daria for some shopping today.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Tillie has come out to play x


----------



## Anxious

Black postman's lock satchel. Forgotten how much I like this one.


----------



## Donna.west44

Petrol del rey today


----------



## beaver232

Lucky to have her & her preloved matching purse.   dd also bought me a beautiful scarf today to compliment her. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2459444

View attachment 2459452


----------



## beaver232

Lucky to have her & her preloved matching purse.   dd also bought me a beautiful scarf today to compliment her.


----------



## Candysroom

beaver232 said:


> Lucky to have her & her preloved matching purse.   dd also bought me a beautiful scarf today to compliment her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459455
> View attachment 2459456




Wonderful. Lovely purse and scarf !!!


----------



## Ria2011

Love that set the more I see it beaver.

Oxblood daria today


----------



## teamas2007

Black silky snake as it's not raining for a change!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Pheasant Daria again, need to do some food shopping!


----------



## MetalliKat

My new creamy pink Alexa is having a break with me and hubby in Starbucks!


----------



## CPrincessUK

pandako said:


> Black bays' debut as a work bag!


Perfect!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Love that set the more I see it beaver.
> 
> Oxblood daria today


Gorgeous. I never tire of Oxblood daria. So pretty!


----------



## CPrincessUK

teamas2007 said:


> Black silky snake as it's not raining for a change!
> View attachment 2460136


Looking good!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Beautiful Alexas beaver and metallikat


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Took out my tweed Lily yesterday! (And popped into the New Bond Street shop too, cool window display.)


----------



## handbagahholic

Beautiful FFF  I'll keep ogling yours untill I get my own


----------



## GemmaLouise

Os black alexa today and yesterday.

This is her first trip to the office!


----------



## gilson854

GemmaLouise said:


> Os black alexa today and yesterday.
> 
> This is her first trip to the office!




ooo lovely - do you have a photo of her in action? Would love to see - was so tempted to buy recently! Xx


----------



## handbagahholic

Still Have my oak leopard Mitzy  from disliking this style to loving it!!


----------



## Loveheart

Oxblood shrunken calf Alexa. She looks & smells divine!


----------



## Ria2011

Emerald mabel today


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel today



Lusting here....I so adore that bag


----------



## batfish

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel today


Lovely bag and it is amazing condition (especially considering Mulberry stopped making them a while back).  I think the Mabel is a very under rated style.  I lost out on an emerald Mabel on eBay about a year ago and haven't seen one on there since.


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous. I never tire of Oxblood daria. So pretty!


Cheers CP, I love it too whether dressed smart or casually it just works.


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Lusting here....I so adore that bag


Cheers Elvis, I love it too!


----------



## Ria2011

batfish said:


> Lovely bag and it is amazing condition (especially considering Mulberry stopped making them a while back).  I think the Mabel is a very under rated style.  I lost out on an emerald Mabel on eBay about a year ago and haven't seen one on there since.


Thanks batfish, it was a preloved one I foundon ebay last year which was barely used. It's one of my favourite style mulberry bags & what drew me to the brand in the first place.


----------



## Fommom

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel today



That's so pretty! Lovely colour and a lovely bag! I really like the Mabel- they are such a practical looking bag!


----------



## batfish

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks batfish, it was a preloved one I foundon ebay last year which was barely used. It's one of my favourite style mulberry bags & what drew me to the brand in the first place.


Mine too, my first Mulberry was a chocolate Mabel.  The prices they go for on eBay are crazy, as in crazy low.


----------



## elvisfan4life

batfish said:


> Mine too, my first Mulberry was a chocolate Mabel.  The prices they go for on eBay are crazy, as in crazy low.



I know but on the plus side I will never sell mine as they go for so little...the mabel purses were the best they have ever made imo


----------



## Louliu71

Trusted black effie satchel in this d@nm miserable wet weather!  Still waiting for the bus.

Glad I used her for work, tubes were heaving today and she was squashed/had other direct human contact quite a bit today 

New Del Rey not left the bedroom yet although I'm guessing grainy leather is pretty hardy.


----------



## Ria2011

Fommom said:


> That's so pretty! Lovely colour and a lovely bag! I really like the Mabel- they are such a practical looking bag!


Thank you Fommom, it's such a great style & is very practical with the outer compartments!


----------



## Plemont

Having a retro moment with my Wexford satchel


----------



## Dovey123

elvisfan4life said:


> Lusting here....I so adore that bag


Me too


----------



## Candysroom

Having spent all morning cleaning and spraying all my bags I am enjoying taking SS ink Bays and matching purse out for a whirly!


----------



## mulberry73

My oak Roxy, I take her everywhere, she's perfect for everyday use


----------



## micmac

My new slate del Rey must admit it's not the best bag for school runs when both my children make me carry there bags to!


----------



## Plemont

MY NEW OLD ONE


----------



## Ria2011

Oak alexa yesterday and my black del rey today


----------



## Ria2011

My preloved grape alexa which is finally back after 3 months after being repaired by Mulberry : )


----------



## lulu09

Ria2011 said:


> My preloved grape alexa which is finally back after 3 months after being repaired by Mulberry : )




Gorgeous! Looks really nice with your scarf


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> My preloved grape alexa which is finally back after 3 months after being repaired by Mulberry : )


Wow! Beautiful! What did you have repaired Ria and are you pleased? X


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> My preloved grape alexa which is finally back after 3 months after being repaired by Mulberry : )



Hi Hun can you do a comparison of grape and heather side by side for old,colour blind me ...I know grape and blueberry are virtually the same but would be interested to see how much lighter heather is


----------



## J.A.N.

Wanted to cheat with the Louis Vuitton Melrose thats just arrived will need a strap too though but no my Beatrice Hobo stays as only shopping and school run.

Will cheat on Mon as going up to London with my son.


----------



## Ria2011

lulu09 said:


> Gorgeous! Looks really nice with your scarf



Thanks lulu, it's a great colour & is more versatile then I thought it would be.



beaver232 said:


> Wow! Beautiful! What did you have repaired Ria and are you pleased? X



Thanks beaver, I had to get the poppers tightened, the inking done and repair a rip on the shoulder strap. I happy with what they did (although I'm always happy with the repairs), it's just a shame it took so damn long but it was in the run-up to the end of the year so they may have been mega busy.


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi Hun can you do a comparison of grape and heather side by side for old,colour blind me ...I know grape and blueberry are virtually the same but would be interested to see how much lighter heather is



Here you go Elvis, the heather's much brighter & is more closer to pink than the blue undertones the grape has. Although with the flash on, the heather's looking like lilac. The pic in my avatar is a better reflection of its true colour as it was taken during the day.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Here you go Elvis, the heather's much brighter & is more closer to pink than the blue undertones the grape has



Lovely ...thank you...I thinking lilac? Is,that fairly accurate? It's no fun being colour blind...probably why most of my collection is black oak and choc lol


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> My preloved grape alexa which is finally back after 3 months after being repaired by Mulberry : )




Stunning colour! Really funky with the scarf


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My OS fox lock Alexa today- lucky it was only lunch with my baby son as the rain was sooo bad today!


----------



## Gold5

Today my  black oversized Alexa had it's first day (couldn't resist the "mulberry sale is closing" email. 



My other Mulberrys
Oak East West Bayswater
Mini black Mabel
Black Medium Mitzy
Oak Somerset drawstring bag
Hot pink postman' lock satchel
Black patent  small clutch - can't recall name
Small chocolate Somerset shoulder bag  - can't recall name
Large chocolate satchel (men's) - outlet purchase not sure name


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> Stunning colour! Really funky with the scarf


Thanks Jazmine, bargain scarf from Warehouse.

You're braver then me taking out a suede bag when it's raining (it looks lovely btw). I always have to check the weather forecast before deciding what bag to wear.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Jazmine, bargain scarf from Warehouse.
> 
> You're braver then me taking out a suede bag when it's raining (it looks lovely btw). I always have to check the weather forecast before deciding what bag to wear.




Ah good old warehouse! My former company!

Lol see I had a rush getting out and baby change bag in the other hand, if I had the time I would hAve swapped. Lucky it was pretty much in and out of the car...tomorrow  'baby rhyme time' I think I'll make the time to swap!


----------



## Louliu71

Trusty Taylor in M&S for weekly shop.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my L/V Melrose in Amarante 
Terrible pics as always but you get the idea
Will post better ones on the L/V thread soon


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Took my bay shoulder out today for the first time. She's my HG atm


----------



## Kiti

My Chocolate Mulberry, which is basically my winter bag
(The round thing hanging there is my reflector - gotta keep safe as its so dark here in the north during winter!)


----------



## Sammiantha

My pebbled beige lily today for breakfast and poking around the shops.


----------



## JeniA

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Took my bay shoulder out today for the first time. She's my HG atm
> View attachment 2468415




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Took my bay shoulder out today for the first time. She's my HG atm
> View attachment 2468415


Your bays shoulder looks lovely on you LittleMissPeppa!

Wore my deer brown del rey yesterday and nightshade tillie today


----------



## holleigh

My pretty girl ! xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Back to using my beloved Araline


----------



## wee drop o bush

holleigh said:


> My pretty girl ! xx




So so jealous, I coveted that bag when I saw it


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thank you


----------



## COPENHAGEN

I stole my friends gorgeous suede + ostrich clutch for a picture when we were out yesterday  She has so many lovely Mulberry bags - I'll try to convince her to join tPF


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Oh love all the bags posted on the previous page  Stunning!


----------



## gilson854

Black zig zag alexa  My newest purchase and in love!!


----------



## Food Fash Fit

My tweed Lily is permanently attached to my arm since I bought it!


----------



## jp23

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2470163
> 
> My tweed Lily is permanently attached to my arm since I bought it!



I love love love this bag!!!!


----------



## jp23

Slate blue today


----------



## steph22

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2470213
> 
> 
> Slate blue today


 
Making me want one so badly now!


----------



## steph22

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2470163
> 
> My tweed Lily is permanently attached to my arm since I bought it!


 
Love this. I never really saw it as an everyday bag until I saw Olivia Palermo with one.


----------



## Charmaine13

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2470213
> 
> 
> Slate blue today



Soo pretty


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2470213
> 
> 
> Slate blue today




Love it! Cant decide whether Im more jealous of bag or fact it's nice enough weather for you to wear flip flops! I am wearing my cosy ugg boots at the moment! (live in Scotland) Xx


----------



## inkkumaa

gilson854 said:


> Love it! Cant decide whether Im more jealous of bag or fact it's nice enough weather for you to wear flip flops! I am wearing my cosy ugg boots at the moment! (live in Scotland) Xx



Same here! I was drooling over your lovely bags at first, but then I got even more jealous of the weather! It's -14F here, even too cold to spray my new bag outside! I'm afraid it'll freeze if I do that!  Maybe I'll post a pic of my wool socks + the bag.


----------



## jp23

Awww thanks guys !! Lol I would love a cold winter! It's been around 80 degrees this winter! (176F)!!
And everything is on fire!


----------



## inkkumaa




----------



## morejunkny

inkkumaa said:


>




California wildfires. Terrible.


----------



## jp23

I know right!!!! Thankfully I live in OC so the air is ok but a couple of days ago I went to go pick up some of my work from my school in Pasadena and the air even over there was so bad!!!!


----------



## inkkumaa

Oh my, all of a sudden I don't feel like complaining about the weather here... Terrible!


----------



## Ria2011

My wrinkly oak lexie today.


----------



## Candysroom

Work today with what was my first Mulberry- squishy but delicious smelling Khaki Bays


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Awww thanks guys !! Lol I would love a cold winter! It's been around 80 degrees this winter! (176F)!!
> And everything is on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471158



Omg! Take care


----------



## Wilfreda

Took my chocolate printed veg tanned bays to work for the first time. Got a compliment on my taste in bags! ( and clothes). Good day!


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Awww thanks guys !! Lol I would love a cold winter! It's been around 80 degrees this winter! (176F)!!
> And everything is on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471158



Wow that is crazy! Must be so so hot! Xx


----------



## zaraha

jp23 said:


> Awww thanks guys !! Lol I would love a cold winter! It's been around 80 degrees this winter! (176F)!!
> And everything is on fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471158




Ahh California wild fire & palm trees - I miss them to be honest


----------



## jp23

Thanks everyone we are all ok just causes bad traffic ill be going back to LA tomorrow well see how it goes :O!!!
 zaraha where did you go? Lol


----------



## zaraha

jp23 said:


> Thanks everyone we are all ok just causes bad traffic ill be going back to LA tomorrow well see how it goes :O!!!
> zaraha where did you go? Lol







zaraha said:


> Ahh California wild fire & palm trees - I miss them to be honest




I'm in Europe ( freezing/gloomy/cold weather)  I want to wear my flip flops, tank tops and hang out by beach and sip on a cold slurpy by the palm trees ha ha.  Have fun driving back (LA is known for traffic regardless of wild fire or not). By the way love your bag


----------



## Ria2011

Conker alexa today


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

With my trust worthy tan patent OS alexa & emerald lizard print french purse. Should really have my Lexie on rotation but she's so good with this moody weather.


----------



## jp23

zaraha said:


> I'm in Europe ( freezing/gloomy/cold weather)  I want to wear my flip flops, tank tops and hang out by beach and sip on a cold slurpy by the palm trees ha ha.  Have fun driving back (LA is known for traffic regardless of wild fire or not). By the way love your bag




Come back!!! We need more mulberry lovers here especially on the west coast! It's so funny because I love the cold and rain but that's because I grew up here where it's never that way so to us its a treat hahaha! But I do love the palm trees here except they can be trouble! I have two in front of my house hey have these little ball seeds that like to find their way into your house or sandal and when you step on them it's worse than stepping on a Lego! We also used to have one of those beautiful jacaranda trees too but what people don't realize is that those trees and a MESS! And smelly! The flowers would fall and are sticky and would stain your shoes and pavement and get caught in your tires and smell up your car! Lol so pretty to look at though ill attach a photo HAHAHAHA either way I was out and about with my Cecily today  


Not my photo but this is what a lot of the streets look like during the spring!


----------



## zaraha

jp23 said:


> Come back!!! We need more mulberry lovers here especially on the west coast!
> View attachment 2474475
> 
> Not my photo but this is what a lot of the streets look like during the spring!
> View attachment 2474478




Love your cookie bag , 2nd pic reminds me of a street in S Pasadena 
Yes palm tree balls lol I forgot about them, oh I still miss them


----------



## inkkumaa

Beautiful pics jp23!! Here's my version of street view, taken today as I left from work - slightly different from yours. 

Ooops. Sorry about the huge photo.


----------



## zaraha

inkkumaa said:


> Beautiful pics jp23!! Here's my version of street view, taken today as I left from work - slightly different from yours.
> 
> Ooops. Sorry about the huge photo.




Huge diff in street view lol, jp23 had fire covered road lol.  Is that chocolate bays of yours? It's beautiful!


----------



## inkkumaa

Zahara: It's my new dark blush Bays. Thanks!


----------



## zaraha

inkkumaa said:


> Zahara: It's my new dark blush Bays. Thanks!




Oh yeah now I noticed its dark blush, my eyes were focused on your road so couldn't tell at first.  Is that goat leather on dark blush? Is it from last season? I thinks it's sold out now but I will still hunt one down.  it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## inkkumaa

Yes, it's glossy goat leather -really nice, soft and light, yet keeps its shape pretty well.


----------



## jp23

zaraha said:


> Love your cookie bag , 2nd pic reminds me of a street in S Pasadena
> Yes palm tree balls lol I forgot about them, oh I still miss them


Yes!! I just moved out of my apartment in Pasadena! It was super cute and actually had parking! And these beautiful large French doors! But my lease was up and they decided to raise the rent like $500!!! So I left! Super bummed so now I'm commuting from OC. But i do like Pasadena my schools main campus is in the hills and our other campus is in south Pasadena sorta by downtown so I'm always running around town hahaha!



inkkumaa said:


> Beautiful pics jp23!! Here's my version of street view, taken today as I left from work - slightly different from yours.
> 
> Ooops. Sorry about the huge photo.



It looks like a photo from a Christmas card it's so beautiful!! Look at all the ice!!!! I'm so dazzled Lol!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




My cat doesn't trust it HAHAHAHA


----------



## zaraha

OMG Jp23, what a small world.  I have fond memories of Pasadena ( lovely but expensive town) lol.  You seems to have lovely collection of m bags.  Where do you purchase them in west coast?  I mostly see LV, Chanel, Hermes in southern Cali.  
Also your cat made me laugh lol super cute Dorset and of course super cute shot of your cat.


----------



## inkkumaa

jp23 said:


> My cat doesn't trust it HAHAHAHA



LOL!


----------



## Dovey123




----------



## zaraha

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2474969




Beautiful color!!!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My slate blue darling  I've shortened the strap so it can be worn over the shoulder - it was too long on me otherwise unless I carried it cross body.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Loving my ink suede tassle bag!


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2476080
> 
> 
> Loving my ink suede tassle bag!



*I want this!*


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag for the last few days and toffee daria today!

Loving the outfit Jazmine!


----------



## Dovey123

Ne

w PML Pebbled Beige


----------



## Dovey123




----------



## Dovey123




----------



## lulu09

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2476080
> 
> 
> Loving my ink suede tassle bag!




Your picture is amazing you and your bag look fabulous!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> *I want this!*




Theres been a couple on eBay...not sure on prices they were brand new have a check! X


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Theres been a couple on eBay...not sure on prices they were brand new have a check! X



Thanks, I missed them in the outlets, will check them out, I think only used ones left at the mo. How does it stand up to wear and tear,such as rubbing and flattening of the pile?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, I missed them in the outlets, will check them out, I think only used ones left at the mo. How does it stand up to wear and tear,such as rubbing and flattening of the pile?




I saw a brand new one but was priced at 799...i only got mine a few weeks before xmas and use my bags on rotation so have only used it lightly. It is a delicate bag but still looks as new. Im careful not to rub it against anything or mark it as its almost velvety in texture I want to keep it rich!
Such a funky little bag, for me style wins over practicality and I love it! Good luck!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

lulu09 said:


> Your picture is amazing you and your bag look fabulous!




Thank you so much! X


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Black travel day bag for the last few days and toffee daria today!
> 
> Loving the outfit Jazmine!




Thanks Ria! X...also just noticed my sons little leg in the back (using his nursery as a selfie spot!)


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, I missed them in the outlets, will check them out, I think only used ones left at the mo. How does it stand up to wear and tear,such as rubbing and flattening of the pile?




BV had them not too long ago. I picked it up in store but put it down as I was worried about colour transfer


----------



## Beautycrazy

Love your bag jasmine is really unique


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> I saw a brand new one but was priced at 799...i only got mine a few weeks before xmas and use my bags on rotation so have only used it lightly. It is a delicate bag but still looks as new. Im careful not to rub it against anything or mark it as its almost velvety in texture I want to keep it rich!
> Such a funky little bag, for me style wins over practicality and I love it! Good luck!



Wow £799....I saw that and thought it was very greedy as at the time still in the outlets. I rotate too, makes such a difference, plus I get  bored quickly. Definitely matches your style.



LittlemissPeppa said:


> BV had them not too long ago. I picked it up in store but put it down as I was worried about colour transfer



I didn't realise the piping was leather, that gives me some reassurance. I have a few pairs of suede boots and shoes and no matter how careful I am, they end up grey or scuffed. Think it would drive me nuts if my dogs slobbered over it, at least with leather I can wipe it down.

I'm also in the sofa, one can only admire everyone else's bags from now........


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Wow £799....I saw that and thought it was very greedy as at the time still in the outlets. I rotate too, makes such a difference, plus I get  bored quickly. Definitely matches your style.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise the piping was leather, that gives me some reassurance. I have a few pairs of suede boots and shoes and no matter how careful I am, they end up grey or scuffed. Think it would drive me nuts if my dogs slobbered over it, at least with leather I can wipe it down.
> 
> I'm also in the sofa, one can only admire everyone else's bags from now........




Yeh mine was from Bicester also, maybe one will pop up at a good price..have they completely sold out then? What about another colour? If not looked after I can see it getting a bit battered. Totally my style..I don't own any bags in core colours! 
Not quite on the sofa...after the tweed lily next! Hehe


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

The tweed lily is gorgeous, unfortunately I'll be returning it - my DH vetoed her - & I've seen found her replacements. Would love to keep her though


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Yeh mine was from Bicester also, maybe one will pop up at a good price..have they completely sold out then? What about another colour? If not looked after I can see it getting a bit battered. Totally my style..I don't own any bags in core colours!
> Not quite on the sofa...after the tweed lily next! Hehe



Yup, only oversized left. I think the oak will look worse for wear sooner than later. I'm really a black bag person, but love this colour. I couldn't get through to all the outlets, but they did a stock check for me. 

Yes I can see the tweed working for you


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Dovey123 said:


>


Lovely bag, Dovey. Is it roomy?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

LittlemissPeppa said:


> The tweed lily is gorgeous, unfortunately I'll be returning it - my DH vetoed her - & I've seen found her replacements. Would love to keep her though




Ive been lusting for a while now.. I picked her up when at Bicester last but went with the oversized ss Alexa in flame instead! Stunning bag though, enjoy your replacements...if i had a bag just to get 'because' i would love a sbs!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Heres a requested photo of Alexa carried with the shortened shoulder strap. Hope I uploaded the right one, can't figure out my BFs computer I'm a MAC user


----------



## lulu09

COPENHAGEN said:


> Heres a requested photo of Alexa carried with the shortened shoulder strap. Hope I uploaded the right one, can't figure out my BFs computer I'm a MAC user




Did you just double over or actually shorten it?


----------



## Dovey123

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lovely bag, Dovey. Is it roomy?


Im loving her ..even though she got a few spots of rain on her and I thought she was ruined  .Very roomy ,as much as lexie really .


Having a bit of trouble with the 2 push  fastenings :/


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lulu09 said:


> Did you just double over or actually shorten it?


I doubled it over but I'm actually thinking I should get it shortened, since I would rather use it over the shoulder than cross body. Has anyone done this?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Dovey123 said:


> Im loving her ..even though she got a few spots of rain on her and I thought she was ruined  .Very roomy ,as much as lexie really .
> 
> 
> Having a bit of trouble with the 2 push  fastenings :/


Oh no, hope you sprayed her well  Usually rain spots looks worse in the beginning and then slowly fade away with a little gel and use, that's what I've experienced with Oak anyway.


----------



## lulu09

COPENHAGEN said:


> I doubled it over but I'm actually thinking I should get it shortened, since I would rather use it over the shoulder than cross body. Has anyone done this?




I would just double rather than shortening as if you ever needed/wanted to sell in the future you would have massively devalued your bag.....


----------



## J.A.N.

COPENHAGEN said:


> Heres a requested photo of Alexa carried with the shortened shoulder strap. Hope I uploaded the right one, can't figure out my BFs computer I'm a MAC user


Clever idea and it looks fab on you.


----------



## Mulberrygal

lulu09 said:


> Did you just double over or actually shorten it?





Dovey123 said:


> Im loving her ..even though she got a few spots of rain on her and I thought she was ruined  .Very roomy ,as much as lexie really .
> 
> 
> Having a bit of trouble with the 2 push  fastenings :/





COPENHAGEN said:


> I doubled it over but I'm actually thinking I should get it shortened, since I would rather use it over the shoulder than cross body. Has anyone done this?





J.A.N. said:


> Clever idea and it looks fab on you.



There's a thread somewhere and details on you tube on how to do this without doubling it so you don't get the clips both at one end.  It's handy to do but more complicated, have to admit I just quickly double mine if needed.

What it really need is a three part strap like LV, can't believe they have never done this.  I wonder if it would be possible to shorten and made into three parts, that would be ideal.


----------



## Mulberrygal

My furry leopard Harriet


----------



## jp23

Love all the photos!!!! I like to see peoples outfits with their bags! And I love that Harriet! So cute and chic!


----------



## Fommom

Black nickel bays with my new Barbour jacket and what my DS15  calls my "Shirley carter boots"!!


----------



## MetalliKat

She is today's choice!


----------



## princesspig

Antony in oak - got it yesterday.






The black one on the pic is for my mum. 
I'm quite surprised how small the bag looks and how much stuff I can fit in it. It's also very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> Antony in oak - got it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black one on the pic is for my mum.
> I'm quite surprised how small the bag looks and how much stuff I can fit in it. It's also very comfortable to wear.



Argh, so you both did get a treat! Lush leather, congrats to both of you


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lulu09 said:


> I would just double rather than shortening as if you ever needed/wanted to sell in the future you would have massively devalued your bag.....


That's true 



J.A.N. said:


> Clever idea and it looks fab on you.


Thank you hun 



Mulberrygal said:


> There's a thread somewhere and details on you tube on how to do this without doubling it so you don't get the clips both at one end.  It's handy to do but more complicated, have to admit I just quickly double mine if needed.
> 
> What it really need is a three part strap like LV, can't believe they have never done this.  I wonder if it would be possible to shorten and made into three parts, that would be ideal.


I did it after watching a video, I'm not sure if I've done it the "smart" way or just doubled id over  Yes a the LV strap style would be great for Alexa!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2476080
> 
> 
> Loving my ink suede tassle bag!


I love your tassel bag. And your hair is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

CPrincessUK said:


> I love your tassel bag. And your hair is AMAZING!!!




Thankyou! &#128513;


----------



## wee drop o bush

Lovely pics ladies! 

That Harriet is gorgeous, I wish I had gotten one when they were available.

FomMom you look amazing, your jacket is very chic


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

This was yesterday 
Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it


----------



## Louliu71

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was yesterday
> Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it
> View attachment 2478485



Looks stunning! Great size on you


----------



## wee drop o bush

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was yesterday
> Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it
> View attachment 2478485




Wow!!! 
You have a fabulous M bag, wear it with pride.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thank you. I'm taking her out today as well 
@Louliu71 - hope you get your oak SBS - we could be bag twin


----------



## Louliu71

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Thank you. I'm taking her out today as well
> @Louliu71 - hope you get your oak SBS - we could be bag twin



Thanks..... If anyone is in Bicester tomorrow I will be the one wearing the paper bag on my head!


----------



## inkkumaa

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was yesterday
> Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it
> View attachment 2478485



Lovely bag & outfit!!


----------



## gilson854

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was yesterday
> Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it
> View attachment 2478485



Gorgeous on you! Not surprised you love it so much &#128525;Xx


----------



## beaver232

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was yesterday
> Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it
> View attachment 2478485


Wow! The colour and leather are rich!! Beautiful bag x


----------



## Ria2011

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was yesterday
> Took my choc SBS out for the first time & absolutely loved it
> View attachment 2478485


Youc choc SBS looks fab!


----------



## Ria2011

Chocolate alexa on Monday, nightshade tillie yesterday and black del rey today


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Oak SBS Monday & back to tan patent Lexie on tues & today.


----------



## Louliu71

Cold wet and late home, looked down and this little beauty lit up! No worrying about the rain marking her either, glad in a way I didn't get the SBS because if the worry

New oak Bryn on her inaugural outing


----------



## Dovey123

Petrol bryn &#128515;&#128092;&#128154;


----------



## Louliu71

Dovey123 said:


> Petrol bryn &#128515;&#128092;&#128154;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482640



I love this colour, it caught my eye Monday, is that the OS?


----------



## beaver232

Old ink splodgey bayswater. Fabulously patina'd & slouchy but no worries about the rain


----------



## Dovey123

Louliu71 said:


> I love this colour, it caught my eye Monday, is that the OS?


No its regular ....though she does look big in this pic !


----------



## beaver232

beaver232 said:


> old ink splodgey bayswater. Fabulously patina'd & slouchy but no worries about the rain


----------



## AyrshireGirl71

I'm a new member of PF. My first post sharing a photo of my favourite Mulberry My Holiday Bayswater.


----------



## gilson854

AyrshireGirl71 said:


> View attachment 2483484
> 
> 
> I'm a new member of PF. My first post sharing a photo of my favourite Mulberry My Holiday Bayswater.



Lovely! Welcome to TPF! I am relatively new too - going out on a limb here but going by your name are you from Scotland? Just cos I am and not found a fellow Scot yet! He he Xx


----------



## steph22

Dovey123 said:


> Petrol bryn &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56474;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482640


 
Lovely


----------



## Jazmine2smith

OS silky snake Alexa in flame today


----------



## princesspig

Oak Antony came out with me and the dog today:


----------



## AyrshireGirl71

gilson854 said:


> Lovely! Welcome to TPF! I am relatively new too - going out on a limb here but going by your name are you from Scotland? Just cos I am and not found a fellow Scot yet! He he Xx




Yes I am I'm a Mulberry Scot ha ha First dry day in ages so Holiday Bayswater comes out. So hello fellow Scot


----------



## AyrshireGirl71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2483537
> 
> 
> OS silky snake Alexa in flame today




Great photo love your OS Alexa. &#128516;


----------



## Candysroom

Graphite Bays co-ordinating  with my car which I'm told is "sea grey"!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2483537
> 
> 
> OS silky snake Alexa in flame today


Everything about this pic is FAB


----------



## Dovey123

princesspig said:


> Oak Antony came out with me and the dog today:


 Your Ant looks lush ....as does your very cute dog


----------



## Dovey123

Choc sbs on a freezing day ... Bbbrrrrr


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> Choc sbs on a freezing day ... Bbbrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483671




Lovely with the green..like a mint chocolate! &#128513;


----------



## gilson854

AyrshireGirl71 said:


> Yes I am I'm a Mulberry Scot ha ha First dry day in ages so Holiday Bayswater comes out. So hello fellow Scot



Hello! I'm an Ayrshire girl too so it's nice to know there's another on TPF  and yes, weather has not been very good for taking out any Mulberry's recently, I gave mine an extra spray with Conollil this week! &#128522; Xx


----------



## zaraha

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 2483425




This looks lovely!!! I'm starting to fall for oak bayswater.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> Everything about this pic is FAB


I agree!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

So many heavenly bays 
Sigh.


----------



## gilson854

gilson854 said:


> Hello! I'm an Ayrshire girl too so it's nice to know there's another on TPF  and yes, weather has not been very good for taking out any Mulberry's recently, I gave mine an extra spray with Conollil this week! &#128522; Xx



*collonil


----------



## beaver232

princesspig said:


> Oak Antony came out with me and the dog today:





Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2483537
> 
> 
> OS silky snake Alexa in flame today





Dovey123 said:


> Choc sbs on a freezing day ... Bbbrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483671





Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2483602
> 
> 
> Graphite Bays co-ordinating  with my car which I'm told is "sea grey"!



All soooo lovely x


----------



## s_kat

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 2483425


LOVE the splodge Bays. I missed out on one on eBay last year - thought the price was just going way too high, but it was nothing compared to current season prices!    Should have gone for it!


----------



## jp23

Loooovvveee all the photos!!! I need to be around more but


----------



## princesspig

Bright cabbage mini-Alexa.





Emmy (my dog) decided she wanted to be in the picture as well


----------



## elvisfan4life

princesspig said:


> Bright cabbage mini-Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy (my dog) decided she wanted to be in the picture as well



And Emmy is the star of the show so adorable I want to give her a big kiss on her nose


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

princesspig said:


> Bright cabbage mini-Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy (my dog) decided she wanted to be in the picture as well




How cute


----------



## Plemont

I am loving my recently-bought old Wexford bucket bag - carried it every day this week.  It's versatile, tough and doesn't mind the rain!


----------



## Sammiantha

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2483602
> 
> 
> Graphite Bays co-ordinating  with my car which I'm told is "sea grey"!




Stunning, stunning, stunning!!


----------



## J.A.N.

After carrying my Beatrice hobo for ages decided to cheat with my Chanel Paris/Moscow Flap.


----------



## zaraha

J.A.N. said:


> After carrying my Beatrice hobo for ages decided to cheat with my Chanel Paris/Moscow Flap.




Oh I'm a Chanel lover too, p/m flap indeed beautiful.


----------



## ImeldaM

Took my ancient choc small Joel to Cape of Good Hope and Cape Point earlier today.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Some lovely pics ladies - keep em coming!!

Choc Roxy for me today


----------



## JeniA

ImeldaM said:


> Took my ancient choc small Joel to Cape of Good Hope and Cape Point earlier today.




Great picture!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Date night with my ss plaster pink lily RGHW
Worn with...Michael Kors rose gold sports watch and my Vivienne Westwood for Melissa jelly heels! (Strawberry scented!!)


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Not sure the last pic shows up...so heres another!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

How gorgeous!

Took my emerald DR out today since it was sunny. She hold up really well against the wind 

The scales are still intact!


----------



## Kellys27

My tote oak went out today got caught in the Rain a few time but she held up well with thanks to waterstop spray.


----------



## J.A.N.

zaraha said:


> Oh I'm a Chanel lover too, p/m flap indeed beautiful.



Aww thanks xxxxx  went to Hounslow asian restaurant and creams fir afters really stuffed now


----------



## Charmaine13

Beautiful bags!


----------



## DebbieC

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2486102
> 
> 
> Date night with my ss plaster pink lily RGHW
> Worn with...Michael Kors rose gold sports watch and my Vivienne Westwood for Melissa jelly heels! (Strawberry scented!!)




I adore this bag! I love ss so much!


----------



## jp23

Sbs cookie! In my vintages mulberry blouse today too


----------



## jp23

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2486106
> 
> 
> Not sure the last pic shows up...so heres another!



 Beautiful


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Slate lexi came to Mulberry edinburgh today.


----------



## J.A.N.

LittlemissPeppa said:


> How gorgeous!
> 
> Took my emerald DR out today since it was sunny. She hold up really well against the wind
> 
> The scales are still intact!
> 
> View attachment 2486107


I love this print,colour and it looks gorgeous on you


----------



## gilson854

I used my new small DR today - in love! Xx


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2486345
> 
> 
> Sbs cookie! In my vintages mulberry blouse today too




Gorgeous combo Xx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Daria drawstring tote in ink today.


----------



## Candysroom

J.A.N. said:


> After carrying my Beatrice hobo for ages decided to cheat with my Chanel Paris/Moscow Flap.




Now that is one of the best bags I have ever seen! Massively envious...


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Now that is one of the best bags I have ever seen! Massively envious...



Which one?


----------



## Candysroom

J.A.N. said:


> Which one?




Got to be the Chanel


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Got to be the Chanel



Double post


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Got to be the Chanel



Of course as i thought 
Id love to own more esp in Caviar


----------



## Candysroom

J.A.N. said:


> Of course as i thought
> 
> Id love to own more esp in Caviar




Who can blame you?


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Who can blame you?


----------



## Ria2011

Grape alexa yesterday


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Grape alexa yesterday


She's looking in fine shape Ria x


----------



## DebbieC

Slate blue Lexie today


----------



## steph22

DebbieC said:


> Slate blue Lexie today
> 
> View attachment 2487092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487094



This is soooo lovely


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> She's looking in fine shape Ria x


Cheers beaver, I love how it's slightly faded as well


----------



## Ria2011

DebbieC said:


> Slate blue Lexie today
> 
> View attachment 2487092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487094


Looking fab DebbieC!


----------



## Ria2011

Rocking oak bays today - loving the patina she's developing


----------



## jp23

gilson854 said:


> Gorgeous combo Xx



Thank you !!!


----------



## jp23

DebbieC said:


> Slate blue Lexie today
> 
> View attachment 2487092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2487094



Cute sweater!!!


----------



## Ria2011

Grape alexa today


----------



## Jordyaddict

I love the grape colour. Beautiful.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

OS  fox lock alexa today


----------



## Candysroom

Just got a chocolate French Purse in the last of the sale stuff so I am spending a few days all choccy all the time!


----------



## strawberrylaces

Slate blue DR today. Actually I was just carrying her around the house as I still can't decide whatever to keep her or not. Decisions!!


----------



## steph22

strawberrylaces said:


> View attachment 2491623
> 
> 
> Slate blue DR today. Actually I was just carrying her around the house as I still can't decide whatever to keep her or not. Decisions!!



I think it looks great on you. What is it that is questioning you?


----------



## J.A.N.

strawberrylaces said:


> View attachment 2491623
> 
> 
> Slate blue DR today. Actually I was just carrying her around the house as I still can't decide whatever to keep her or not. Decisions!!


Looks fab my b/forest del rey has gone as i felt even though it was a fab bag that suited me the handheld factor just wasnt me i need a shoulder del rey with the longer handles maybe soon but in petrol.

If you are not happy you will have your reasons then buy a bag that makes your heart sing and that is appropriate for your use. Weigh up the pros and cons before you decide.


----------



## strawberrylaces

J.A.N. said:


> Looks fab my b/forest del rey has gone as i felt even though it was a fab bag that suited me the handheld factor just wasnt me i need a shoulder del rey with the longer handles maybe soon but in petrol.
> 
> If you are not happy you will have your reasons then buy a bag that makes your heart sing and that is appropriate for your use. Weigh up the pros and cons before you decide.




Yeh I think one of the reasons is the handles are too short and doesn't look as good on the crook of your arm especially when it's still so structured. It looks better held.. How come they come in different length drops?


----------



## J.A.N.

strawberrylaces said:


> Yeh I think one of the reasons is the handles are too short and doesn't look as good on the crook of your arm especially when it's still so structured. It looks better held.. How come they come in different length drops?



The older ones are shorter and the new range have longer so they can sit comfortably on your shoulder which is better imo.


----------



## Loveheart

carrying my lovely DZ Bays, it is a fabulous bag


----------



## steph22

Used my small Del Rey today and very happy


----------



## CPrincessUK

Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loveheart said:


> carrying my lovely DZ Bays, it is a fabulous bag


I believe you!!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.


Congratulations CP!!


----------



## Ria2011

Drizzle daria for the past few days


----------



## s_kat

CPrincessUK said:


> Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.


Congrats!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Congratulations CP!!



Thank you!


----------



## Charmaine13

CPrincessUK said:


> Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.


Congratulations!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Charmaine13 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## Ria2011

Oxblood daria today


----------



## ImeldaM

CPrincessUK said:


> Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.




That's fabulous. Well done! x


----------



## Candysroom

CPrincessUK said:


> Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.




Wonderful news, perhaps a new bag to celebrate?


----------



## Candysroom

Ink Silky Snake Bays for my day off today.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

CPrincessUK said:


> Had a lectureship interview (I got the job) and carried black nickel Bayswater.



Congrats


----------



## Lady Farquar

Red Mabel for the last 2 days.


----------



## CPrincessUK

ImeldaM said:


> That's fabulous. Well done! x


Thank you.


Candysroom said:


> Wonderful news, perhaps a new bag to celebrate?


I have started saving for one  


KELTYGIRL said:


> Congrats


Thanks


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my Chanel CWC


----------



## Ria2011

Black printed bayswater today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Loopy leopard Alexa hobo today


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Black Tillie satchel for the weekend x


----------



## J.A.N.

Ria2011 said:


> Oxblood daria today


Ive always loved this bag and regret getting rid of it ages ago.


----------



## J.A.N.

My Beatrice Mushroom hobo


----------



## NikkiRich

Small Del Ray in midnight blue today. Working it with the shoulder strap!


----------



## NikkiRich

J.A.N. said:


> Cheating with my Chanel CWC


 
LOVE the colour of your Chanel!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Black silky snake lily for the evening. I just love the print on this. I think it gives the lily something extra


----------



## J.A.N.

NikkiRich said:


> LOVE the colour of your Chanel!!


----------



## beaver232

J.A.N. said:


> Cheating with my Chanel CWC


B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L...J.A.N.!!!!.....


----------



## J.A.N.

beaver232 said:


> B.E.A.U.T.I.F.U.L...J.A.N.!!!!.....



Thanks hun


----------



## jp23

Regular Cecily with flower clasp!


----------



## JeniA

jp23 said:


> Regular Cecily with flower clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2499580




So pretty


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

These are my favorite threads! 

Today I'm carrying my Blackforest Medium Dorset Tote. 

Inside I have: 
IPad Air
Makeup bag
Filofax
Small pouch carrying all of the cards I don't regularly use
French Purse in Dark Blush
Rebecca Minkoff pouch with receipts
Chanel glasses case
A pen
And a random drawing my man-friend did when we were at dinner the other day. Lol





I hope these pictures aren't gigantic. I just downloaded the app for this site because it took forever to upload pictures through safari. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## vintagehearts

Black forest is such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Dovey123

there is a bryn in there somewhere !!


----------



## Louliu71

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2500723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a bryn in there somewhere !!



How funny and smart move..... Mines under my coat, thank god for oversized coats!


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Regular Cecily with flower clasp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2499580



&#10084;Heart this Xx


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

I just realized I posted my what's in my bag in the wrong thread. Face palm! I'm sorry!


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

vintagehearts said:


> Black forest is such a gorgeous colour!



I quite agree! It's one of my favorites!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been using Pheasant Green Daria all week.


----------



## handbagahholic

I've still not changed from oak leopard Mitzy even in all this rain she's so tough!  pheasant green Daria sounds beautiful guns  hope your 5am start wasn't too bad this morning!


----------



## Ria2011

Oxblood daria today and yesterday


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Oxblood daria today and yesterday



That's the nicest leather I've seen on a Daria, very sumptuous


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> That's the nicest leather I've seen on a Daria, very sumptuous


Thanks Louliu. I absolutely love your bryn and I'm kicking myself for not getting one


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Louliu. I absolutely love your bryn and I'm kicking myself for not getting one



Thank you, it's perfect for me right now, so lucky to get it as i thought they had sold out last year after the sale and was  when they again when they hit the outlets, twice I think

Have they completely gone now? I know they were reduced again and seem suck good value compared to today's bags and prices, was very tempted by the small petrol. 

...... In fact there isn't much that doesn't tempt me right now eek! 

Reminder to me.....I am on the sofa! I do not need the small Bryn or the midnight Heritage SBS or the hetty ink SS or the polished oak Alexa or.....or......!


----------



## morgan20

Mulberry Jemma Rio


----------



## JeniA

Not a brilliant picture, but, slate blue Lily with oak Biker boots. Excuse the raindrops!


----------



## Wordsworth

Used my medium black/nickel Lily today and have just packed my red Primrose for tomorrow!


----------



## jp23

Large lily


----------



## Loveheart

regular willow in pheasant SC


----------



## J.A.N.

Loveheart said:


> regular willow in pheasant SC


Love this Loveheart and the keyring looks gorgeous on this.
So pleased i have the small version of this beauty.


----------



## Jordyaddict

I took my valentine Alexa out for the first time. It was a lovely splash of colour for a rainy day


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Choc SBS today


----------



## Dovey123

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Choc SBS today


Snap


----------



## Wordsworth

Today I carried an M&S carrier bag with a Primrose inside, as it was raining.


----------



## princesspig

Bright cabbage mini Alexa.


----------



## Yasmines

At Heathrow wearing my very battered oak bays


----------



## Ria2011

After Dovey's reveal yesterday I decided to rock my nightshade tillie


----------



## Dovey123

Aww Ria I stepped out Tillie Too  love love love her &#10084;&#65039;&#128154;&#128153; she my new fav


----------



## KELTYGIRL

View attachment 2512170


----------



## Ria2011

Black spongy del rey today


----------



## Ser

Wordsworth said:


> Today I carried an M&S carrier bag with a Primrose inside, as it was raining.



Ha ha! I did the same with my bryn the other day. A woman looked at me like I was mad, when I ran into tescos in the pouring rain and took my bryn out of a tesco carrier bag!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Foggy alexa for me


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Cookie lily went with me to get her sis today


----------



## jp23

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 2513361
> 
> Cookie lily went with me to get her sis today



SOOOO cute!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

jp23 said:


> SOOOO cute!




Thank you


----------



## Ria2011

Grape alexa today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Tweed Cecily yesterday
Ss plaster pink lily worn 'casually' today


----------



## jp23

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2515020
> 
> 
> Tweed Cecily yesterday
> Ss plaster pink lily worn 'casually' today



Love love love both!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Out for family dinner for 9. 10 chairs required..........


----------



## Poly Girl 68

KELTYGIRL said:


> Out for family dinner for 9. 10 chairs required..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2515426





Love this, x :giggles:


----------



## Ria2011

Heather lily for dinner yesterday


----------



## Ria2011

Plaster pink alexa


----------



## Wilfreda

Chocolate croc print bays


----------



## tm3

Emerald Bays today to brighten up a grey afternoon!


----------



## beaver232

It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Feeling very blessed x


----------



## jp23

beaver232 said:


> it's my birthday & i was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, i guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> feeling very blessed x



stunning wooooow what a beauty!!! Worth every penny!


----------



## jp23

Flame calf hair Lexi c:


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x


Stunning aubergine del rey beaver! Congratulations and happy belated birthday


----------



## Mooshooshoo

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x


Happy belated birthday Beaver - fantastic find, beautiful leather on these. Congratulations


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ser said:


> Ha ha! I did the same with my bryn the other day. A woman looked at me like I was mad, when I ran into tescos in the pouring rain and took my bryn out of a tesco carrier bag!!


We need someone to design a raincoat for them.......anyone handy with a sewing machine?


----------



## Ser

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x



Congratulations! Stunning bag, such a gorgeous colour  happy birthday too


----------



## Ser

Mooshooshoo said:


> We need someone to design a raincoat for them.......anyone handy with a sewing machine? millan.net/minimations/anims/qmark.gif



Ha ha you could be onto something there. We should suggest it to Mulberry


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ser said:


> Ha ha you could be onto something there. We should suggest it to Mulberry


I've already tried.......They won't make one "because it won't be biodegradable...!"


----------



## DebbieC

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x





What a beauty! Happy birthday


----------



## Charmaine13

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x



Stunning  Happy belated birthday! Hope you had a great day x


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Happy birthday beaver, lovely bag 

I have apricot effie tote with me today, the leather is sooo smooshy!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x




Congrats! What a special birthday shes gorj! That colour is delicious! X


----------



## jwessels

Mini alexa in raspberry color


----------



## Bagstar

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x



Happy Birthday resents what an amazing find, I have never seen one is this colour before absolutely stunning congrats


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fab birthday pressie beaver...belated happy birthday she is divine and you so deserve her


----------



## ImeldaM

beaver232 said:


> It's my birthday & I was lucky enough to find the most special bag for my birthday treat. All my birthday gifts went towards her so she popped to town with me on her debut. . Indeed, I guess you could say that we share the same birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516814
> 
> Feeling very blessed x



Gorgeous!  A very happy birthday to you!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Happy Birthday Beaver!! Gorgeous Del Rey.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2516859
> View attachment 2516862
> 
> 
> Flame calf hair Lexi c:


 Stunning!


----------



## mary79

Black lexie today to my grandmother's funeral  Elegant and discreet, just like she was.


----------



## Charmaine13

.


----------



## Charmaine13

mary79 said:


> Black lexie today to my grandmother's funeral  Elegant and discreet, just like she was.


----------



## always dreaming

mary79 said:


> black lexie today to my grandmother's funeral  Elegant and discreet, just like she was.



x


----------



## Louliu71

mary79 said:


> Black lexie today to my grandmother's funeral  Elegant and discreet, just like she was.



xx


----------



## beaver232

mary79 said:


> Black lexie today to my grandmother's funeral  Elegant and discreet, just like she was.


Aw! Sorry to hear about your grandma! She sounds wonderful x


----------



## beaver232

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Happy birthday beaver, lovely bag
> 
> I have apricot effie tote with me today, the leather is sooo smooshy!





Charmaine13 said:


> Stunning  Happy belated birthday! Hope you had a great day x





DebbieC said:


> What a beauty! Happy birthday





Ser said:


> Congratulations! Stunning bag, such a gorgeous colour  happy birthday too





Mooshooshoo said:


> Happy belated birthday Beaver - fantastic find, beautiful leather on these. Congratulations millan.net/minimations/smileys/cakegirl1.gif





Ria2011 said:


> Stunning aubergine del rey beaver! Congratulations and happy belated birthday



Thank you. I'm like a dog with six tails. :doggie: have loved it ever since I saw it released in my local JL.


----------



## beaver232

gunsandbanjos said:


> Happy Birthday Beaver!! Gorgeous Del Rey.





ImeldaM said:


> Gorgeous!  A very happy birthday to you!





elvisfan4life said:


> Fab birthday pressie beaver...belated happy birthday she is divine and you so deserve her





Bagstar said:


> Happy Birthday resents what an amazing find, I have never seen one is this colour before absolutely stunning congrats





Jazmine2smith said:


> Congrats! What a special birthday shes gorj! That colour is delicious! X



Thank you. Xx


----------



## mary79

Taking my pink glove Roxy with me to give a class today... packed with several heavy books, my ipad mini, and other bits and pieces! 

I'm loving how tough and practical this sweetie is, despite her good looks 

Plus she was an amazing bargain, so I've decied to use her lots without worrying too much about overloading or getting her dirty. She really brought a smile to my face as I went in to work.

Never thought I'd love a PINK bag!


----------



## gilson854

my beautiful emerald lexie is my friend at dress down day today at work  Happy Friday everyone! Xx
	

		
			
		

		
	




p.s. does anyone know a good way of stopping the flap going all creased at the sides when using the shoulder strap or is it a design flaw? TIA Xx


----------



## Concept

My beautiful bays in oak


----------



## gemj83

First time writing on this post. Me and my girl (foggy grey lexie) on an outing this morning to find my mum an outfit for my wedding in June  xx


----------



## Ser

gemj83 said:


> First time writing on this post. Me and my girl (foggy grey lexie) on an outing this morning to find my mum an outfit for my wedding in June  xx



Ooh how exciting!  That will be me next summer!!!


----------



## Wordsworth

Black/nickel Bayswater today. Heavy!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Oversized Lexie today. Not been used for ages and was carelessly stored in the bottom of the wardrobe. Luckily she doesn't look too worse for wear.


----------



## biribiri

Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.


----------



## beaver232

biribiri said:


> Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.
> 
> View attachment 2524574


Such a wonderful bag. Congratulations. X


----------



## jp23

biribiri said:


> Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.
> 
> View attachment 2524574



Obsessed with this color!!!


----------



## Ria2011

biribiri said:


> Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.
> 
> View attachment 2524574


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

gilson854 said:


> my beautiful emerald lexie is my friend at dress down day today at work  Happy Friday everyone! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523163
> 
> 
> I've always said I'd never buy another another lexie but I'm soooo tempted by your emerald green. Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## CPrincessUK

biribiri said:


> Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.
> 
> View attachment 2524574


this bag is wonderful. Gorgeous colour


----------



## Wordsworth

Berry Alexa with the woven trim today.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Petrol mini Taylor for a squint around the shops x


----------



## DebbieC

biribiri said:


> Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.
> 
> View attachment 2524574




I love this colour!


----------



## DebbieC

Deer brown medium lily today for shopping


----------



## CPrincessUK

DebbieC said:


> View attachment 2525331
> 
> 
> Deer brown medium lily today for shopping


Gorgeous medium lily


----------



## gilson854

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> gilson854 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my beautiful emerald lexie is my friend at dress down day today at work  Happy Friday everyone! Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2523163
> 
> 
> I've always said I'd never buy another another lexie but I'm soooo tempted by your emerald green. Such a beautiful colour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I just love her!  Would highly recommend the colour combo Xx
Click to expand...


----------



## gilson854

DebbieC said:


> View attachment 2525331
> 
> 
> Deer brown medium lily today for shopping




Want this! &#128156;


----------



## gemj83

Ser said:


> Ooh how exciting!  That will be me next summer!!!



Exciting times ahead yes . Its coming round so quickly


----------



## jp23

Finally get some rain here and what does it do? Brings in spiders! Got bit on the face and on my way to the dr. > 
But at least I have my pretty oak Lexi!


----------



## Aether88

I've wanted to own a Mulberry for years and always wanted my first designer bag to be one. Finally bit the bullet during a moment of insanity at an outlet. I was so nervous about hurting her it took me a week to take her out of the dust bag for the first time, but managed it today  

Already got my eye on some preowned lovelies after seeing some fabulous photos on here, you've definitely inspired me!


----------



## Bagz Galore

Del Rey.Deer brown


----------



## pandoracsx

black buffalo alexa with nickel!


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Finally get some rain here and what does it do? Brings in spiders! Got bit on the face and on my way to the dr. >
> But at least I have my pretty oak Lexi!
> View attachment 2527111



Oh nooo - you mean you got bitten by a spider?? How scary! One advantage to living in Scotland is they don't tend to do that! Eeek hope you're ok. Lovely oak Lexie Xx


----------



## gilson854

Aether88 said:


> I've wanted to own a Mulberry for years and always wanted my first designer bag to be one. Finally bit the bullet during a moment of insanity at an outlet. I was so nervous about hurting her it took me a week to take her out of the dust bag for the first time, but managed it today
> 
> Already got my eye on some preowned lovelies after seeing some fabulous photos on here, you've definitely inspired me!



Gorgeous Xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Aether88 said:


> I've wanted to own a Mulberry for years and always wanted my first designer bag to be one. Finally bit the bullet during a moment of insanity at an outlet. I was so nervous about hurting her it took me a week to take her out of the dust bag for the first time, but managed it today
> 
> Already got my eye on some preowned lovelies after seeing some fabulous photos on here, you've definitely inspired me!



Hi and welcome ....she's a beaut for your first and lucky you.living near the Mecca


----------



## elvisfan4life

Today navy Henley came out to play.....and,I,don't lust after a double,zip tote at all now


----------



## jp23

gilson854 said:


> Oh nooo - you mean you got bitten by a spider?? How scary! One advantage to living in Scotland is they don't tend to do that! Eeek hope you're ok. Lovely oak Lexie Xx



Yeah it bit my FACE I feel so violated! Lol I cleaned out my whole room. I will be moving to Scotland NOW lol!!


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Yeah it bit my FACE I feel so violated! Lol I cleaned out my whole room. I will be moving to Scotland NOW lol!!



That is crazy! Hope your face is ok! Ouch Xx


----------



## aerinha

Aether88 said:


> I've wanted to own a Mulberry for years and always wanted my first designer bag to be one. Finally bit the bullet during a moment of insanity at an outlet. I was so nervous about hurting her it took me a week to take her out of the dust bag for the first time, but managed it today
> 
> Already got my eye on some preowned lovelies after seeing some fabulous photos on here, you've definitely inspired me!


Great choice for a first bag.  Classic shape in a color that will go with anything.  Enjoy her!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Aether88 said:


> I've wanted to own a Mulberry for years and always wanted my first designer bag to be one. Finally bit the bullet during a moment of insanity at an outlet. I was so nervous about hurting her it took me a week to take her out of the dust bag for the first time, but managed it today
> 
> Already got my eye on some preowned lovelies after seeing some fabulous photos on here, you've definitely inspired me!


gorgeous!!


----------



## scaubin

biribiri said:


> Out and about with....Ms Small Del Rey in Aubergine. Had it for a while but didnt take it out of its box until recently. What can I say? Gorgeous, gorgeous little bag.
> 
> View attachment 2524574


Gorgeous color!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Carried black edie to the .docs today love the strap!!!


----------



## Silversun

Effie satchel in bright red


----------



## elvisfan4life

Silversun said:


> Effie satchel in bright red



Lovely is it the large or the small one???? I love the little one great pop of colour


----------



## Silversun

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely is it the large or the small one???? I love the little one great pop of colour



Thank you! This is the larger one. I'd intended to buy the small but realised none of my stuff could fit in there.


----------



## wee drop o bush

It's gorgeous, I have the large Effie in Apricot. The leather smells amazing.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Silversun said:


> Thank you! This is the larger one. I'd intended to buy the small but realised none of my stuff could fit in there.



It's about the same size as regular lily I love it


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

This was the first week I actually rotate my bag. Normally I rotate at the weekend. Monday Choc SBS was with me on my first day @ my new job. Tues/wed black croc Ledbury & thurs/fri - black nickel med lily


----------



## beaver232

LittlemissPeppa said:


> This was the first week I actually rotate my bag. Normally I rotate at the weekend. Monday Choc SBS was with me on my first day @ my new job. Tues/wed black croc Ledbury & thurs/fri - black nickel med lily


Hope you enjoyed the job & those lovely bags!


----------



## Loveheart

I used my midnight goat Bayswater shoulder bag yesterday, a very practical bag and love the slip pocket at the back. 
No bag today as I am not going out. 
I rotate my bags on a daily basis and decide first which bag I will take out, before deciding what I will wear....:shame:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loveheart said:


> I used my midnight goat Bayswater shoulder bag yesterday, a very practical bag and love the slip pocket at the back.
> No bag today as I am not going out.
> I rotate my bags on a daily basis and decide first which bag I will take out, before deciding what I will wear....:shame:



Hehe. I do the same. Black nickel bays tomorrow, Black Forest bays Tuesday and midnight goat bays on Wednesday 
Today I used my black east west bays for church and then a lovely lunch afterwards


----------



## Magpie1964

bayswater satchel today, Trout tomorrow !!!


----------



## jp23

Straight into summer 87degrees today and SUNNY with the Cecily


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

beaver232 said:


> Hope you enjoyed the job & those lovely bags!




Thanks Beaver, first week was great. The people are really nice. I'm now having to deal with the tough choice of which beauty is going to work with me everyday &#128513;


----------



## gilson854

black zig zag lexie today  Lovely day in Scotland today!


----------



## Ria2011

Oak Alexa in the sunshine and again today


----------



## lauren_t

Took Small Bryn to watch Babyshambles in Camden tonight!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my Bloomsbury from L/M/W


----------



## Wilfreda

Chocolate Ledbury.


----------



## jp23

Blush Lexi out shopping


----------



## s_kat

jp23 said:


> Blush Lexi out shopping
> View attachment 2543617


Lovely bag and sunshine!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black east west bays for church.


----------



## Mayfly285

Grey patent Mabel (my go-to bag for weeks - must break out one of the non-patent Mabels in anticipation of spring and better weather!)


----------



## Ria2011

Choc alexa yesterday and today


----------



## Dovey123

Emerald Bays , I call her Dorothy. 
HAppy St Patricks day &#128515;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#128515;


----------



## jp23

s_kat said:


> Lovely bag and sunshine!



Thank you! Yesterday was 90 degrees!! Too hot lol!!! Today I'm at school with the oak Lexi


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> Emerald Bays , I call her Dorothy.
> HAppy St Patricks day &#128515;&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2546086


Dorothy is beautiful!


----------



## Dovey123

PLS off to lunch on a lovely warm sunny day &#128515;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## sarahlouise06

OS Oak Alexa


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Black tillie satchel


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag today


----------



## JeniA

Khaki bays and tippi blouse to a job interview yesterday. 

Slate lily tonight for dinner celebrating my new job


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> Khaki bays and tippi blouse to a job interview yesterday.
> 
> Slate lily tonight for dinner celebrating my new job


Yay! Congrats on getting the job!


----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> Yay! Congrats on getting the job!




Thank you so much!


I spent the afternoon online shopping for new office clothes


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> I spent the afternoon online shopping for new office clothes



that is always exciting! I got some new dresses when I started my new job in January. Wearing nice dresses makes me happy! 

I think the best deals are online. I got a dress for £20 down from 165. I was so chuffed -it was two sizes too big but a seamstress quickly sorted that out for me and it was well worth it!

Also you are less likely to bump into someone at work wearing the same outfit.....


----------



## Eryn291080

Mini oak lexi


----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> that is always exciting! I got some new dresses when I started my new job in January. Wearing nice dresses makes me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best deals are online. I got a dress for £20 down from 165. I was so chuffed -it was two sizes too big but a seamstress quickly sorted that out for me and it was well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> Also you are less likely to bump into someone at work wearing the same outfit.....




I was so looking forward to buying office clothes, this is my first 'proper' job since graduating last year, and since about primary school I've been wanting and waiting to be able to wear lovely smart clothes!
(Maybe I was odd..)

I did similar to you, saw some lovely silky french connection trousers (£25 from £85) which were 2/3 sizes too big, but couldn't pass them by so going to take them in when they get here


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> I was so looking forward to buying office clothes, this is my first 'proper' job since graduating last year, and since about primary school I've been wanting and waiting to be able to wear lovely smart clothes!
> (Maybe I was odd..)
> 
> I did similar to you, saw some lovely silky french connection trousers (£25 from £85) which were 2/3 sizes too big, but couldn't pass them by so going to take them in when they get here



I wish I had learned to sew  I went to a girls school in the caribbean  where the headmistress declared that she was training women to be doctors and lawyers, not house wives. So she removed home economics from the curriculum. unbelievable!!!!


----------



## jp23

hanging out by the beach with the boyfriend to watch the sun set with my oak Lexi


----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> I wish I had learned to sew  I went to a girls school in the caribbean  where the headmistress declared that she was training women to be doctors and lawyers, not house wives. So she removed home economics from the curriculum. unbelievable!!!!




We didn't do home ec either, don't think they have that here?
I have always been volunteered resident clothes fixer in my house. Then started to use it in my projects in school/uni. 

Credit to your headmistress though, as you are now a doctor


----------



## Eryn291080

Chocolate NVT Bayswater Tote for a trip to Bluewater &#128516;


----------



## Dovey123

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2549991
> View attachment 2549992
> 
> 
> hanging out by the beach with the boyfriend to watch the sun set with my oak lexi


wow :d


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> We didn't do home ec either, don't think they have that here?
> I have always been volunteered resident clothes fixer in my house. Then started to use it in my projects in school/uni.
> 
> Credit to your headmistress though, as you are now a doctor


Haha. Maybe if I had learned to sew surgery could have been an option!!
Oh well.
What will your new job involve?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My OS silky snake alexa in flame today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

not sure how these are coming out..but there she is again!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2551593
> View attachment 2551594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure how these are coming out..but there she is again!


OH are we not getting the full ensemble ?  Sorry ,i feel like a stalker .But i do love your style  I always wish i was 20 years younger so i could steal your style !!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> OH are we not getting the full ensemble ?  Sorry ,i feel like a stalker .But i do love your style  I always wish i was 20 years younger so i could steal your style !!




Haha lol thank you! Im sure you've got a lovely style- look at your bags for example! Today was pretty casual really and I had my son climbing up my leg!...next ensemble I will try and get on here for you!


----------



## KELTYGIRL




----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha. Maybe if I had learned to sew surgery could have been an option!!
> Oh well.
> What will your new job involve?




Haha! 

The job is marketing for a games company, they have never had someone do the role inhouse before (it was all outsourced) so should be very exciting


----------



## CPrincessUK

JeniA said:


> Haha!
> 
> The job is marketing for a games company, they have never had someone do the role inhouse before (it was all outsourced) so should be very exciting



good luck with it. makes my job look so boring!


----------



## Ria2011

JeniA said:


> Haha!
> 
> The job is marketing for a games company, they have never had someone do the role inhouse before (it was all outsourced) so should be very exciting


Congratulations on the new job, it sounds really interesting


----------



## Ria2011

Oxblood daria today


----------



## elvisfan4life

My birthday pressie


----------



## always dreaming

elvisfan4life said:


> My birthday pressie



Happy birthday it's beautiful, lucky you.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been using eggplant EW Mitzy for weeks now.


----------



## missmilk

Oversized Alexa in black, my go-to bag!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Medium lily in black nickel was my go to for the past week. Been slacking off the rotation. 
Burnt peach lily today for brunch & possibly tmr


----------



## handbagahholic

Plaster pink lily accompanied me to lunch with friends today


----------



## Ondrea

Oxblood Daria went to the seaside shame it was so chilly!


----------



## JeniA

CPrincessUK said:


> good luck with it. makes my job look so boring!





Ria2011 said:


> Congratulations on the new job, it sounds really interesting



Thank you both!


----------



## sar_1982

Bayswater doublezip tote in Red


----------



## Silversun

sar_1982 said:


> Bayswater doublezip tote in Red



Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Indiana

Little old oak Ant.


----------



## gemj83

The first outing with my del rey today. Coffee with a friend and then a trip for my hd brows


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> The first outing with my del rey today. Coffee with a friend and then a trip for my hd brows



Yay bag twin


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> Yay bag twin



Good choice  I cant believe how much I managed to get in it! Makes a nice change to have a structured bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> Good choice  I cant believe how much I managed to get in it! Makes a nice change to have a structured bag



Haven't used mine yet but am looking forward to it


----------



## Indiana

gemj83 said:


> The first outing with my del rey today. Coffee with a friend and then a trip for my hd brows





Beautiful bag.  Me sooo likey!


----------



## gemj83

Indiana said:


> Beautiful bag.  Me sooo likey!


Thanks 
I must admit I have a little crush on this bag. I was worried it might have been to small but it's perfect


----------



## gemj83

elvisfan4life said:


> Haven't used mine yet but am looking forward to it



You will love her. Its raining today here in yorkshire (when is it not) and i was worried about taking her out. Shes had plenty of collonil so hopefully there shouldn't be any problems


----------



## Plemont

Taking my black Lily up to the West End to watch a friend of mine make her West End leading lady debut this afternoon - ridiculously excited!


----------



## elvisfan4life

gemj83 said:


> You will love her. Its raining today here in yorkshire (when is it not) and i was worried about taking her out. Shes had plenty of collonil so hopefully there shouldn't be any problems



Same here I'm only a mile from the south yorks border in Derbyshire so know what you mean!!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555262


View attachment 2555263


My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555262


View attachment 2555263


My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555262


View attachment 2555263


My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My first ever mulberry- loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555262


View attachment 2555263


My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555272

View attachment 2555275


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555272


View attachment 2555273


My first ever mulberry- loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555272

View attachment 2555275


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555262


View attachment 2555263


My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

View attachment 2555262


View attachment 2555263


My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


----------



## ferrylights

I'm using my first ever and only Mulberry that I've had since Sunday, my East West Mitzy. Love it x a million.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Oh looks like my phone went on a mad one! Sorry for the multiple posts ladies!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh looks like my phone went on a mad one! Sorry for the multiple posts ladies!



Lol wondered,what,you,we're doing!!!!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol wondered,what,you,we're doing!!!!!




Lol I had an error message every time i tried to post!...but clearly there was no error!


----------



## tm3

Medium red lily for shopping. Brightens up a dull day!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2555262
> 
> 
> View attachment 2555263
> 
> 
> My first ever mulberry my loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo a steal from Bicester at £240...gone are the days of those prices!


Looking amazing ...as usual


----------



## Dovey123

tm3 said:


> Medium red lily for shopping. Brightens up a dull day!


A mod shot would be nice


----------



## jp23

First day at the new job with my slate blue del Rey!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> Looking amazing ...as usual




The shot was for you! hehe thank you very much x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Today I chose to wear my bayswater in patent sycamore ...


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> The shot was for you! hehe thank you very much x




Love!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Trusty Effie satchel on way to fuerterventura......eek and she's on the floor!

Technically also carrying mini Taylor as she is stuffed inside


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> Trusty Effie satchel on way to fuerterventura......eek and she's on the floor!



Lucky you!!!!


----------



## Indiana

Effie Satchel for me too but sadly I'm not on my way to the sun!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Indiana said:


> Effie Satchel for me too but sadly I'm not on my way to the sun!



A day without rain is like summer in Ireland!!!


----------



## lauren_t

Took Brynmore for MBP out today, I forgot how much I love it and how big it is!


----------



## Louliu71

Amazing really that you can now get wifi on a plane c.36k feet up in the air..... Won't let me load pictures though


----------



## elvisfan4life

Louliu71 said:


> Amazing really that you can now get wifi on a plane c.36k feet up in the air..... Won't let me load pictures though



I impressed you can even connect


----------



## Indiana

elvisfan4life said:


> A day without rain is like summer in Ireland!!!




Ah but I'm in the Sunny South East, Elvis!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2556174
> 
> 
> Today I chose to wear my bayswater in patent sycamore ...


beautiful


----------



## wee drop o bush

Back to my Apricot Effie Satchel now that Spring is trying to get sprung


----------



## Boodlepop

wee drop o bush said:


> Back to my Apricot Effie Satchel now that Spring is trying to get sprung
> View attachment 2557348


This effie satchel is just gorgeous, I think I neeeeed one in my life ;0)


----------



## Brambletree

Hi All

First ever post here....I am carrying my Feathered Friends Bayswater which I coveted for a couple of years and finally got one in amazing condition with all the gumpf (including receipt) from eBay the other day.

So happy with it


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Love!!!




Thankyou x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My exotic tweed Cecily today for working...(mod shot for dovey!)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Brambletree said:


> Hi All
> 
> First ever post here....I am carrying my Feathered Friends Bayswater which I coveted for a couple of years and finally got one in amazing condition with all the gumpf (including receipt) from eBay the other day.
> 
> So happy with it



Welcome!!!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2557553
> 
> 
> My exotic tweed Cecily today for working...(mod shot for dovey!)


Beautiful  Love the jacket


----------



## steph22

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2557553
> 
> 
> My exotic tweed Cecily today for working...(mod shot for dovey!)



Love it!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Broke out my oak Bryn for work yesterday. Great bag.


----------



## Bag Damzel

My faithful and super slouchy Alexa in grape purple.


----------



## LORJAYNE

Valentines alexa for me today


----------



## steph22

Oak Bays first outing this year today.


----------



## Betsy2712

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2557553
> 
> 
> My exotic tweed Cecily today for working...(mod shot for dovey!)



You look great! Love your hair!


----------



## Ria2011

Deer brown del rey yesterday


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Valentines lexi for mothers day lunch and shopping.


----------



## Ria2011

Grass green lily this morning


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gorgeous bags everyone


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Betsy2712 said:


> You look great! Love your hair!




Thankyou x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I'm in Rome carrying my black bayswater


----------



## Lady Farquar

Some great pictures ladies!  Black Rosy for me lately


----------



## shoppingpal

Silky snake bayswater in ink blue. This is my only Mulberry piece but I love her as much as my other bags!


----------



## DebbieC

Been using my heather del rey now the weathers improving


----------



## baxterbailey

My beloved rouge noir patent bays


----------



## ashleyl1989

I've been carrying my lovely chunky choc Roxanne today...not been anywhere exciting just work...but made a nice change from the usual black mitzy messenger xxx


----------



## gilson854

DebbieC said:


> Been using my heather del rey now the weathers improving
> 
> View attachment 2566050



Gorge colour!!!


----------



## mimott

An old Tillie Tote...


Excuse the mess!!! (spare room) & the blurriness!!!!!! Usually the old thing takes such clear photos! (the camera, not me(Me too!!!))


----------



## J.A.N.

Used my lush small P/Green shrunken clalf Willow today in Adsa of all places couldnt be bothered to change my bag and will be using  her tonight for my sons best wedding party tonight.


----------



## beaver232

J.A.N. said:


> Used my lush small P/Green shrunken clalf Willow today in Adsa of all places couldnt be bothered to change my bag and will be using  her tonight for my sons best wedding party tonight.


That's the best  way to use mulberry J.A.N..  Enjoy the party x


----------



## Ser

Black bryn came to b&q with me to choose some paint for my kitchen...not very exciting but looking forward to the kitchen having a bit of a lift


----------



## J.A.N.

beaver232 said:


> That's the best  way to use mulberry J.A.N..  Enjoy the party x



Thanks Beaver it was a lovely upper class asian do in a golf course very posh indeed.
The grooms (my sons best mates) wife own half of Southall really rich.
One lady was carrying a miss Dior bag in beige/cream.

Fab eve/ night out.

Shame my Chanel clutch came today i def would have worn that.
Its on the non purchase thread.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Small Slate Blue Del Rey yesterday!


----------



## always dreaming

My preloved black araline. Great sized bag.


----------



## beaver232

Oak Lexie hobo. My third one but finally I've found 'the one' x


----------



## Sweet Poison

Tweed Tillie in Winter White. She's more off white but is a great neutral Crossbody!


----------



## beaver232

Sweet Poison said:


> Tweed Tillie in Winter White. She's more off white but is a great neutral Crossbody!
> 
> View attachment 2573216


That's a lovely picture. I've never seen one of those before x


----------



## Ria2011

Black Mabel today


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Black Mabel today


Fab leather on her, Ria! X


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my Chanel CWC in navy


----------



## beaver232

J.A.N. said:


> Cheating with my Chanel CWC in navy


You look cool J.A.N !!


----------



## J.A.N.

beaver232 said:


> You look cool J.A.N !!






Thanks Beaver  i should hope so too the amount of cash spent on this


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks Beaver!

Your chanel bag looks stunning J.A.N!


----------



## Juliemvis

Using my SBS in metallic leopard  and the SA  in Louis Vuitton loved her


----------



## Lady Farquar

Blonde Effie today, after cheating with Chloe


----------



## beaver232

Juliemvis said:


> Using my SBS in metallic leopard  and the SA  in Louis Vuitton loved her


This is a cutie my lovely friend has one of these x

For me today.....Aubergine delrey.x


----------



## steph22

Small slate blue DR


----------



## sweetbrown

Oak Seth for me today


----------



## tm3

Good old Somerset hobo for me today!


----------



## Melanie F

That's lovely - I really want one now!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Relaxing in Saint Lucia with black lily and black daria satchel when I need a bigger bag


----------



## CPrincessUK

You look lovely JAN. Love the chanel.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Still blonde Effie!


----------



## Ria2011

My HG bag - Red goatskin Mabel


----------



## sweetbrown

Black Bonnie Saddle Bag


----------



## Izzybet

My black SBS off to Waitrose to meet my friend for a coffee and catch up


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Today for me is my mulberry del rey In bark brown !


----------



## Dovey123

took the dog , and bryn for walkies today &#128515;&#128092;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## mary79

Denim tillie today for Spring 

I put her through the washing machine recently and she now looks brand new


----------



## pandako

Tooled bays for spring!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> My HG bag - Red goatskin Mabel



Ooh that's a lovely splash if colour, gleaming in the lovely sunshine we are enjoying ,  The leather looks fabulous, can see why it was your HG............I've never wanted a Mabel before 

When did you manage to get her


----------



## J.A.N.

steph22 said:


> Small slate blue DR
> 
> View attachment 2576543
> 
> 
> View attachment 2576544


Oh Steph i love this combo very much you look good as always xxxxx


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Relaxing in Saint Lucia with black lily and black daria satchel when I need a bigger bag





CPrincessUK said:


> You look lovely JAN. Love the chanel.



Thanks CP used her today for my hubby's British citizenship ceremony
This is def my fav bag of all time now i just love it.

Oh you are lucky CP hope you have a fab holiday


----------



## Geddes

pandako said:


> Tooled bays for spring!



This looks fabulous teamed with the shoes


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Ooh that's a lovely splash if colour, gleaming in the lovely sunshine we are enjoying ,  The leather looks fabulous, can see why it was your HG............I've never wanted a Mabel before
> 
> When did you manage to get her


Cheers Mulberrygal, after two attempts (my first had some watermarks and a dodgy zip, my second had a large watermark on the base and the handles were really worn) I managed to find one on ebay earlier this month in perfect condition. Definitely one of my favourite mulberries!


----------



## Dovey123

Ria2011 said:


> My HG bag - Red goatskin Mabel


Love it  I will own a Mabel 1 day .Did you see the turquoise Mabel oN  LMW ? What a beautiful colour  If she hadnt had scuffed corners and marks she would be mine now :/


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> Love it  I will own a Mabel 1 day .Did you see the turquoise Mabel oN  LMW ? What a beautiful colour  If she hadnt had scuffed corners and marks she would be mine now :/


Cheers Dovey, one of the best styles ever IMO! I did, it was gorgeous & such a lovely colour. I'm sure you'll find the perfect one for you someday.


----------



## steph22

J.A.N. said:


> Oh Steph i love this combo very much you look good as always xxxxx



Thanks JAN, you are rocking that Chanel too!


----------



## J.A.N.

Aww thanks Steph heres the British Citizen ceremony photo with the Sheriff of Beaconsfield, hubby and youngest. 
Oh mustnt forget HRH the Queen

I love this Chanel it is the best bag ever to date that i have owned and i feel on top of the world


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers Mulberrygal, after two attempts (my first had some watermarks and a dodgy zip, my second had a large watermark on the base and the handles were really worn) I managed to find one on ebay earlier this month in perfect condition. Definitely one of my favourite mulberries!




Glad to hear your efforts paid off in the end, it can be so frustrating buying on EBay especially when bags aren't as described.

This one looks a beauty, can you fit the straps over the shoulder? Did it come in medium and large or just one size( other than the mini) how does the size compare to a Bayswater ................think I might be hooked


----------



## gilson854

Emerald lexie today &#9786;&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wooo nearly the hols &#128515; Have a good day everyone Xx


----------



## Mulberrygal

gilson854 said:


> Emerald lexie today &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo nearly the hols &#65533;&#65533; Have a good day everyone Xx




Very, very  pretty..... 

Yay, last day before the Easter break, really hoping to get off work just a little early



PB silky snake lexy for me today,


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks CP used her today for my hubby's British citizenship ceremony
> This is def my fav bag of all time now i just love it.
> 
> Oh you are lucky CP hope you have a fab holiday



Congrats on your hubby's citizenship ceremony. I hope he sang God save the queen very loudly!! I had mine in 2010 and I enjoyed it.
Back with my family now and missing St Lucia!! Haha.


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> Aww thanks Steph heres the British Citizen ceremony photo with the Sheriff of Beaconsfield, hubby and youngest.
> Oh mustnt forget HRH the Queen
> 
> I love this Chanel it is the best bag ever to date that i have owned and i feel on top of the world


Love the pic! Impressed you have a sheriff in beacons field!
What is it about the WOC that you like so much? What can it hold?


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Congrats on your hubby's citizenship ceremony. I hope he sang God save the queen very loudly!! I had mine in 2010 and I enjoyed it.
> Back with my family now and missing St Lucia!! Haha.



Thanks Cp nobody sang actually they were all very quiet and just listened


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Cp nobody sang actually they were all very quiet and just listened



NOONE SANG!!!!!
I would revoke all citizenship then! Haha.


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Love the pic! Impressed you have a sheriff in beacons field!
> What is it about the WOC that you like so much? What can it hold?


I  know really pleased it was held there.
 I didnt know we where even going to Beaconsfield thought maybe it might be Maidenhead but it is the richest town in the uk as my brother tells me.

I like the colour and texture of the bag and it cant hold as much but i love it so because its so classy and perfect for eves and when traveling light and it hold more than a classic 2.55 flap imo,
Mine holds a large l/v zippy organiser, keys, phone, address book,chewing gum, inhaler and has space for a few more bits and bobs.

If i could i would love a bigger one in the navy caviar and happily get rid of my lambskin jumbo and this for only that one at least i have the best of both worlds at the mo lambskin and caviar.
Heres a pic


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> NOONE SANG!!!!!
> I would revoke all citizenship then! Haha.



Ha ha ha thats well funny:lolots::lolots::lolots: even the Sheriff didint sing.
My hubby was one of two who took the oath the others affirmed so its ok
As i feel the oath is better than the affirmation more binding imo.


----------



## steph22

gilson854 said:


> Emerald lexie today &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooo nearly the hols &#128515; Have a good day everyone Xx



The leather on this is smoothI like


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Glad to hear your efforts paid off in the end, it can be so frustrating buying on EBay especially when bags aren't as described.
> 
> This one looks a beauty, can you fit the straps over the shoulder? Did it come in medium and large or just one size( other than the mini) how does the size compare to a Bayswater ................think I might be hooked



Mabel came in many sizes

Mini and shoulder same,size,but one hand held only
Medium
Large
Maxi
And the hobo style


----------



## Mulberrygal

elvisfan4life said:


> Mabel came in many sizes
> 
> Mini and shoulder same,size,but one hand held only
> Medium
> Large
> Maxi
> And the hobo style



Thanks Elvis, mini and shoulder aren't for me. Most I've seen are about 13" x 8" x 6" would that be medium or large? It seems just a little smaller than a Roxanne .

Goodness knows why I have suddenly been drawn to them after all this time.i am supposed to be downsizing   I quite like the idea of the original goatskin and there seem to be so many lovely colours.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Elvis, mini and shoulder aren't for me. Most I've seen are about 13" x 8" x 6" would that be medium or large? It seems just a little smaller than a Roxanne .
> 
> Goodness knows why I have suddenly been drawn to them after all this time.i am supposed to be downsizing   I quite like the idea of the original goatskin and there seem to be so many lovely colours.



Think that's the. Medium the large is a fair bit bigger as I use mine for,a work bag holds laptop and files etc


----------



## lauren_t

Took Small Bryn out to Maidstone for some shopping today!


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> I  know really pleased it was held there.
> I didnt know we where even going to Beaconsfield thought maybe it might be Maidenhead but it is the richest town in the uk as my brother tells me.
> 
> I like the colour and texture of the bag and it cant hold as much but i love it so because its so classy and perfect for eves and when traveling light and it hold more than a classic 2.55 flap imo,
> Mine holds a large l/v zippy organiser, keys, phone, address book,chewing gum, inhaler and has space for a few more bits and bobs.
> 
> If i could i would love a bigger one in the navy caviar and happily get rid of my lambskin jumbo and this for only that one at least i have the best of both worlds at the mo lambskin and caviar.
> Heres a pic


Thanks JAN. It seems roomier than my mini. Unfortunately I think all the chanel price increases are ridiculous so I won't purchase another bag. All the luxury brands are out of control!!
I have to remain content with my collection


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> Ha ha ha thats well funny:lolots::lolots::lolots: even the Sheriff didint sing.
> My hubby was one of two who took the oath the others affirmed so its ok
> As i feel the oath is better than the affirmation more binding imo.


Totally agree. I took the oath as well.


----------



## Dovey123

Midnight Tillie &#128515;&#128092; with Lily


----------



## lauren_t

Got  brynmore for mbp out today!


----------



## always dreaming

Little Suzy today x


----------



## steph22

Medium Lily today.


----------



## Eryn291080

Chocolate antony


----------



## jp23

steph22 said:


> Medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 2585109



Love everything about this outfit!


----------



## steph22

jp23 said:


> Love everything about this outfit!



Thanks x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

For me tonight it's my Lilly on oak croc print


----------



## KW2013

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> For me tonight it's my Lilly on oak croc print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585687
> View attachment 2585688




Love the outfit! Is that a play suit?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

KW2013 said:


> Love the outfit! Is that a play suit?




Thank you ,it's a dress from topshop  x


----------



## handbagahholic

steph22 said:


> Medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 2585109




Love the lily and love your outfit! All looks great together


----------



## Ser

steph22 said:


> Medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 2585109



Love your outfit and lily


----------



## Ser

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> For me tonight it's my Lilly on oak croc print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585687
> View attachment 2585688



Lovely lily and dress. I'm a fan of the croc print


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

handbagahholic said:


> Love the lily and love your outfit! All looks great together




Thank you was the first time I used her


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2584139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Tillie &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56412; with Lily


Loving the tillie and your scarf Dovey. I think midnight was the best colour they did this in.


steph22 said:


> Medium Lily today.
> View attachment 2585109


 Fab outfit as always steph! 



EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> For me tonight it's my Lilly on oak croc print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2585687
> View attachment 2585688



Love your lily with your outfit - it looks so cute!


----------



## sweetbrown

Somerset Oak shoulder as clutch


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my l/v pochette with a crossbody strap much better.
Trip to the local funfair and numerous errands today.
Uggs are the cosiest boots ever.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

...becoming my fave bag, heavy suede tassel bag in ink!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Having trouble with my pics i think?


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2587416
> 
> 
> Having trouble with my pics i think?



Rub it in why don't you!  my favourite bag too, alas I don't have one and unlikely I will either. The pics are fine


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Rub it in why don't you!  my favourite bag too, alas I don't have one and unlikely I will either. The pics are fine




Lol sorry, if its meant to be you will get one!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2587398
> 
> ...becoming my fave bag, heavy suede tassel bag in ink!


Looking beautiful , as ever 
Loving everything ..especially the jacket


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> Looking beautiful , as ever
> Loving everything ..especially the jacket




Thankyou! Xx can never go wrong in Zara! My second addiction!


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol sorry, if its meant to be you will get one!



Hey don't worry, I'm working on it, be interested to know how it wears with regular use


----------



## cupcakegirl

This one...


----------



## jp23

Large ss lily


----------



## mimott

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2584139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Tillie &#128515;&#128092; with Lily



Ooh I love your Tillie&#128525;


----------



## mimott

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2584139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight Tillie &#128515;&#128092; with Lily



And Lily&#128512;


----------



## Dovey123

Thanks mimott &#128515;

Choc brown SBS today whilst doggy walking &#128515;&#128092;


----------



## Kiti

Large Lily with Burberry trench. This Lily is just perfect in size for me!


----------



## steph22

Kiti said:


> Large Lily with Burberry trench. This Lily is just perfect in size for me!




Great outfit


----------



## Louliu71

New BF Tassel Lexi, almost makes food shopping exciting!


----------



## saintgermain

^^ love the tassel twist


----------



## Louliu71

saintgermain said:


> ^^ love the tassel twist



Thank you, I love it. Although it doesn't doesn't have the customary M plaque, its still very distinctive


----------



## tm3

Kiti said:


> Large Lily with Burberry trench. This Lily is just perfect in size for me!



Love the bag and your coat!


----------



## Kiti

steph22 said:


> Great outfit








tm3 said:


> Love the bag and your coat!



Thanks both


----------



## beaver232

Printed oak Alexa for dog walking, trip to pub for a swift glass of wine & visiting family today.  Love her more & more


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 2595818
> 
> 
> Printed oak Alexa for dog walking, trip to pub for a swift glass of wine & visiting family today.  Love her more & more




Absolutely love this print!!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Today I'm using by green bayswater


----------



## mimott

Dovey123 said:


> Thanks mimott &#128515;
> 
> Choc brown SBS today whilst doggy walking &#128515;&#128092;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591498


Absolutely beautiful!!!!! Do you find the SBS a good size? I am finding the regular Bays a little clumpy and finicky for a quick grab of the purse or keys, everyday things. The small looks so much friendlier..........


----------



## mimott

Kiti said:


> Large Lily with Burberry trench. This Lily is just perfect in size for me!


You look fantastic! May I ask what brand jeans these are that you are wearing?


----------



## Kiti

mimott said:


> You look fantastic! May I ask what brand jeans these are that you are wearing?



Aw thanks! ^_^ It's a Finnish brand, Seppälä, unfortunately its not available outside the Nordic countries :/


----------



## mimott

Kiti said:


> Aw thanks! ^_^ It's a Finnish brand, Seppälä, unfortunately its not available outside the Nordic countries :/


Always the way!!! lol They look great on you


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Green bayswater ... On my way out


----------



## Dovey123

mimott said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!!! Do you find the SBS a good size? I am finding the regular Bays a little clumpy and finicky for a quick grab of the purse or keys, everyday things. The small looks so much friendlier..........




SBS is a great size for me . She is so easy to wear any which way and easily so easy to access &#128515; I think my bays is a bit too posh for my casual lifestyle .. But still love her &#128515;&#128092;


----------



## Ser

Carried my mock crock chocolate bayswater for the first time today  she's heavier than I'm used too but so usefully and stylish for work.


----------



## Ria2011

Conker alexa


----------



## mimott

Dovey123 said:


> SBS is a great size for me . She is so easy to wear any which way and easily so easy to access &#128515; I think my bays is a bit too posh for my casual lifestyle .. But still love her &#128515;&#128092;


SBS is the go! It will be next on my list. I have a grey suede Bays which is squishy and scrummy, not as formal as most of the other beautiful Bays out there. I live at the beach and a regular Bays seems rather silly when so many do with just a tie-dyed cotton beach bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 2595818
> 
> 
> Printed oak Alexa for dog walking, trip to pub for a swift glass of wine & visiting family today.  Love her more & more



Bag twin


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa



Another bag twin


----------



## elvisfan4life

mimott said:


> SBS is the go! It will be next on my list. I have a grey suede Bays which is squishy and scrummy, not as formal as most of the other beautiful Bays out there. I live at the beach and a regular Bays seems rather silly when so many do with just a tie-dyed cotton beach bag



Lucky you.....I grew up by a beach and miss it and the sea...mind you it wasn't warm!!!!


----------



## mimott

elvisfan4life said:


> Lucky you.....I grew up by a beach and miss it and the sea...mind you it wasn't warm!!!!


It is warm here (thank goodness), I am in Australia There are so many things about the sea, the smell, the gulls but the thing that I would miss the most if we ever moved would be the sound of the ocean at night. When everything else has stopped moving you can hear the ocean just smashing into the sand. I love that sound


----------



## elvisfan4life

mimott said:


> It is warm here (thank goodness), I am in Australia There are so many things about the sea, the smell, the gulls but the thing that I would miss the most if we ever moved would be the sound of the ocean at night. When everything else has stopped moving you can hear the ocean just smashing into the sand. I love that sound



I would love to be in oz!! Ireland is t quite the,same but I do miss the sea..even on cold wild and windy,days


----------



## mimott

elvisfan4life said:


> I would love to be in oz!! Ireland is t quite the,same but I do miss the sea..even on cold wild and windy,days


Wild crashing waves and freezing cold fresh air stinging your face...my romantic view of the Irish coast. I've always wanted a little stone cottage near the sea in Ireland, really! My romantic visions really wouldn't be appreciated by my knees though, or any of my joints these days!!!! I am feeling the pains lol I NEED the warmth ( I sound like my Mother)...


----------



## elvisfan4life

mimott said:


> Wild crashing waves and freezing cold fresh air stinging your face...my romantic view of the Irish coast. I've always wanted a little stone cottage near the sea in Ireland, really! My romantic visions really wouldn't be appreciated by my knees though, or any of my joints these days!!!! I am feeling the pains lol I NEED the warmth ( I sound like my Mother)...



Lol....your dream was my old home...we could have swapped for a holiday every year!!!!


----------



## mimott

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol....your dream was my old home...we could have swapped for a holiday every year!!!!


OOOhh I should have asked earlier lol!!! I don't think the kids could handle it though . They would complain more than my joints. My husband grew up in windy Wellington, New Zealand. In an old wooden room above a butchers where the freezing wind would screech through the gaps in the doors and windows. He wouldn't have been able survive a life in Ireland, swearing never to go back to that kind of cold and Ireland is colder than Wellington I should think. I have been here by the beach for 13 years now and I forget to pinch myself sometimes, how lucky we are. I WOULD like to wear footwear other than thongs sometimes, or maybe that is just my laid back (lazy) Aussie nature


----------



## mimott

mimott said:


> OOOhh I should have asked earlier lol!!! I don't think the kids could handle it though . They would complain more than my joints. My husband grew up in windy Wellington, New Zealand. In an old wooden room above a butchers where the freezing wind would screech through the gaps in the doors and windows. He wouldn't have been able survive a life in Ireland, swearing never to go back to that kind of cold and Ireland is colder than Wellington I should think. I have been here by the beach for 13 years now and I forget to pinch myself sometimes, how lucky we are. I WOULD like to wear footwear other than thongs sometimes, or maybe that is just my laid back (lazy) Aussie nature


Sea air is not great for beautiful leather bags ...a little con right there but I will take that little minus with the +++++'s


----------



## elvisfan4life

mimott said:


> Sea air is not great for beautiful leather bags ...a little con right there but I will take that little minus with the +++++'s



I would too!!!


----------



## mimott

& speaking of handbags...I was out today with my lovely, soft and well-used, squishy Araline. My Mulberry answer to the cotton tie-dyed beach bag as I wear it as a crossbody with the strap undone. It has adapted to the environment


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag today


----------



## jp23

The new Cecily and my new mulberry blouse


----------



## Charmaine13

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2597951
> 
> 
> The new Cecily and my new mulberry blouse



Cute!


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2597951
> 
> 
> The new Cecily and my new mulberry blouse


Such a cute outfit JP23!


----------



## jp23

Ria2011 said:


> Such a cute outfit JP23!



Thank you guys! Today I'm Doing studs


----------



## KW2013

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys! Today I'm Doing studs
> View attachment 2599018




Love this outfit!


----------



## jp23

KW2013 said:


> Love this outfit!



Thank you  I'm trying to keep up my Instagram so I started doing daily outfits here's today's with the Cecily!


----------



## Lady Farquar

loving the outfits from the US ladies - too cold & drizzy here to even get out of the thermals!!

Choc Any Messenger today, and will be that or Black Rosy this weekend.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lady Farquar said:


> loving the outfits from the US ladies - too cold & drizzy here to even get out of the thermals!!
> 
> Choc Any Messenger today, and will be that or Black Rosy this weekend.



3 marcies?...traitor


----------



## KW2013

jp23 said:


> Thank you  I'm trying to keep up my Instagram so I started doing daily outfits here's today's with the Cecily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600375




Ooh like this one too! It's goes so well with the bag? Can you come to the UK and dress me please? &#128516;


----------



## jp23

KW2013 said:


> Ooh like this one too! It's goes so well with the bag? Can you come to the UK and dress me please? &#128516;



Awww thank you I'd LOVE to be there with you guys (especially playing dress up lol) its now 98 degrees here I'm absolutely melting!!! No outfit of the day today because I left in a hurry but more photos soon I made a very special non mulberry purchase today that I will be featuring in a lot of my outfits


----------



## J.A.N.

As i have been neglecting my Mulberries lately i decided to use my med Cecily Flower lock bag today in black.


----------



## J.A.N.

I love this colour so feminine and pretty xxxx


----------



## slickskin

I carried my red Mabel today, but somehow lost the buckle with magnetic fastener. :cry: I am waiting to hear back from the San Francisco store to see if they can help me with replacing the part.


----------



## So many bags

Hi I am new to the forum.  Today I am using my  trusty oak daria hobo. Casual day!!!!


----------



## steph22

Alexa today


----------



## So many bags

Loving the outfit Steff22. Your Alexa really suits you.  Where did your blouse and jacket come from?&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## steph22

So many bags said:


> Loving the outfit Steff22. Your Alexa really suits you.  Where did your blouse and jacket come from?í*½í¸&#131;




Thanks. Jacket is from Zara from last year and the top is Dorothy Perkins.

www.dorothyperkins.com/en/dpuk/prod...nd-black-check-peplum-tee-2865645?bi=1&ps=200


----------



## beaver232

steph22 said:


> Alexa today
> 
> View attachment 2604780


You look fab Steph x


----------



## So many bags

Thanks for the link.:smile


----------



## steph22

beaver232 said:


> You look fab Steph x



Cheers hun


----------



## Bethanh

Oak Lexie today. Crisp clear autumn day here in Sydney. Perfect oak day!


----------



## girl_chill

Traveling for work today... I have the bayswater oak to keep me company


----------



## Wilfreda

Croc choc bays for interview. Hope she brought me luck!


----------



## jp23

My planned outfit for the day though it got a little chilly so I might change :O featuring my valentine Lexi


----------



## Candysroom

Cheating with Chloe Marcie in ash today....


----------



## Dovey123

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2606660
> 
> My planned outfit for the day though it got a little chilly so I might change :O featuring my valentine Lexi


Love those boots ..and the Lexie of course 
I bet you look good on the dancefloor


----------



## mitch bag

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys! Today I'm Doing studs
> View attachment 2599018


Love your bag..so chic


----------



## jp23

Dovey123 said:


> Love those boots ..and the Lexie of course
> I bet you look good on the dancefloor




Lol!! Surprisingly they just really blew up here in the states three years ago we saw them and the tickets were only $15 and we were like in the front row it was great  but the last time they were here tickets were like $35 I think :X and at a large venue so I probably wouldn't have been able to see much lol and thank you!


----------



## jp23

mitch bag said:


> Love your bag..so chic




Thank you


----------



## Dovey123

jp23 said:


> Lol!! Surprisingly they just really blew up here in the states three years ago we saw them and the tickets were only $15 and we were like in the front row it was great  but the last time they were here tickets were like $35 I think :X and at a large venue so I probably wouldn't have been able to see much lol and thank you!


They have been around for a while .But they seem to be everywhere at the moment .In fact a friend ,who is havind a whale of a time in Oz posted pics on FB yesterday at a gig


----------



## Mulberrygal

YAY........on holiday

My triply tiger beach tote and triply tiger pouch


----------



## Mulberrygal

And the sun is always shining


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> And the sun is always shining




Oh wow!! Fantastic!! Where is it?  I'm so envious; I couldn't be more land locked, here in Derbyshire, if I tried!

Btw, I can't seem to access your photo of your collection on the Album thread - is it anywhere else that I can see it?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh wow!! Fantastic!! Where is it?  I'm so envious; I couldn't be more land locked, here in Derbyshire, if I tried!
> 
> Btw, I can't seem to access your photo of your collection on the Album thread - is it anywhere else that I can see it?



I am in Tenerife...........here for two weeks, only day 5 at the moment. So loving really chilling out with absolutely nothing to do

I live in a seaside town at home in the South East but it's definitely not quite the same 


Here's the link to my bags, not sure why the other ones not working 

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11130


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> And the sun is always shining


Your pics look amazing Mulberrygal, hope you're enjoying your holiday!


----------



## steph22

Mulberrygal said:


> YAY........on holiday
> 
> 
> 
> My triply tiger beach tote and triply tiger pouch




I always wanted that bag for my holiday trips.


----------



## Dovey123

Delilah and cocktails in Australasia .. Can you believe mulberry store was just around the corner and we didn't go look !! It was raining so hard and had to make a dash for the train


----------



## steph22

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2607994
> 
> Delilah and cocktails in Australasia .. Can you believe mulberry store was just around the corner and we didn't go look !! It was raining so hard and had to make a dash for the train


 
Spinningfields?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Your pics look amazing Mulberrygal, hope you're enjoying your holiday!



Thank you Ria, all good so far 



steph22 said:


> I always wanted that bag for my holiday trips.



I've only used it a couple of times at home and never bought it away before as worried my case might get lost. Decided that was silly, better to use it and risk it than just sit in the cupboard. 

It's actually a really great beach bag as a lovely size but irritating no zipped compartment inside.  

Ladies, how many bags do you bring on holiday with you? I oh so wanted to bring more for the evening but just bring a couple of small ones in my hand luggage. Does anyone put a bag in their case?


----------



## Bethanh

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2607994
> 
> Delilah and cocktails in Australasia .. Can you believe mulberry store was just around the corner and we didn't go look !! It was raining so hard and had to make a dash for the train




Welcome to Oz!! Where are you traveling to?


----------



## Dovey123

steph22 said:


> Spinningfields?





Bethanh said:


> Welcome to Oz!! Where are you traveling to?


Yes Steph 

Lol Bethanh ..i wish i was in Oz .I was in a cocktail bar in rainy Manchester :rain:


----------



## Bethanh

Dovey123 said:


> Yes Steph
> 
> Lol Bethanh ..i wish i was in Oz .I was in a cocktail bar in rainy Manchester :rain:



Bummer. It's beautiful here in Sydney.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Bethanh said:


> Bummer. It's beautiful here in Sydney.





Dovey123 said:


> Yes Steph
> 
> Lol Bethanh ..i wish i was in Oz .I was in a cocktail bar in rainy Manchester :rain:




I know I shouldn't ............but good to here it's raining back home  makes it sooooo much more enjoyable


----------



## Bethanh

Mulberrygal said:


> I know I shouldn't ............but good to here it's raining back home  makes it sooooo much more enjoyable



I haven't been to Tenerife, but I've heard it is beautiful. Enjoy the sunshine!!


----------



## Dovey123

Mulberrygal said:


> I know I shouldn't ............but good to here it's raining back home  makes it sooooo much more enjoyable


LOl ..i know what you mean !! Forcast rain and gales here all week 

Hoping to be in Tenerife myself next week


----------



## lhyannn

Went to uni today with my mulberry and my ferragamo flats, managed to get to my classrooms before it started pouring


----------



## malieash

http://i1368.photobucket.com/albums/ag165/Nipawan_Cook/20140504_114142_zps64d1b34e.jpg

was with her today


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Ria, all good so far
> 
> 
> 
> I've only used it a couple of times at home and never bought it away before as worried my case might get lost. Decided that was silly, better to use it and risk it than just sit in the cupboard.
> 
> It's actually a really great beach bag as a lovely size but irritating no zipped compartment inside.
> 
> Ladies, how many bags do you bring on holiday with you? I oh so wanted to bring more for the evening but just bring a couple of small ones in my hand luggage. Does anyone put a bag in their case?



We went to the Canaries last month, knowing we wouldn't go anywhere dressy, I opted for mini Taylor and Effie satchel.....mini travelled cabin class inside Effie, no way was I being parted, although I broke a rule and for the first time a Mulberry was placed on the floor, well perched on my feet most of the way


----------



## Mulberrygal

Louliu71 said:


> We went to the Canaries last month, knowing we wouldn't go anywhere dressy, I opted for mini Taylor and Effie satchel.....mini travelled cabin class inside Effie, no way was I being parted, although I broke a rule and for the first time a Mulberry was placed on the floor, well perched on my feet most of the way
> 
> View attachment 2608818



Oh love the picture, they really should think of a way to accommodate us better when flying. Perhaps we could have the extra straps and put our Babies on our lap. Mini Taylor sounds perfect although I don't have one myself. 

I bought my Lily and small Chanel jersey flap. Well Hubs did actually in his hand luggage :lolots: didn't have room in mine.  He usually stashes loads of books in, so it cost me a kindle and downloaded all his books for him ush: it was worth all the creeping to get an extra couple of bags here


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh love the picture, they really should think of a way to accommodate us better when flying. Perhaps we could have the extra straps and put our Babies on our lap. Mini Taylor sounds perfect although I don't have one myself.
> 
> I bought my Lily and small Chanel jersey flap. Well Hubs did actually in his hand luggage :lolots: didn't have room in mine.  He usually stashes loads of books in, so it cost me a kindle and downloaded all his books for him ush: it was worth all the creeping to get an extra couple of bags here



Lol, small price to pay IMo


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh love the picture, they really should think of a way to accommodate us better when flying. Perhaps we could have the extra straps and put our Babies on our lap. Mini Taylor sounds perfect although I don't have one myself.
> 
> I bought my Lily and small Chanel jersey flap. Well Hubs did actually in his hand luggage :lolots: didn't have room in mine.  He usually stashes loads of books in, so it cost me a kindle and downloaded all his books for him ush: it was worth all the creeping to get an extra couple of bags here



Nice one my OH refuses to carry hand luggage!! Which bit of Tenerife are you staying in?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh wow!! Fantastic!! Where is it?  I'm so envious; I couldn't be more land locked, here in Derbyshire, if I tried!
> 
> Btw, I can't seem to access your photo of your collection on the Album thread - is it anywhere else that I can see it?



You must be near me? I'm off junction30


----------



## Jazmine2smith

OS Foxlock lexi today funks up anything boring i wear!


----------



## Gracie12

She is lovely, first time I've seen one of those, the way the leather changes colour......I'm drooling!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Gracie12 said:


> She is lovely, first time I've seen one of those, the way the leather changes colour......I'm drooling!




Thankyou! I love her she literally twinkles, the perfect tone of bronze imo


----------



## Dovey123

#stalkeralert .. Jaz , you never wear anything boring


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert .. Jaz , you never wear anything boring




#dontWorryILoveIt...honestly some days its jeans tee and baby sick!..my mulberry makes me feel human again lol!


----------



## steph22

Using my LV Speedy today but dug out my berry scribbly scarf &#128512;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

First outing with my new oak tassel bag love her!


----------



## Gracie12

Looks great on you - love the pics of your family btw!


----------



## Ria2011

Loving the outfit Jazmine, especially the yellow blazer! 

Mole grey medium lily for the first time. So happy to have one as I've wanted it for ages!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Stunning ria! Such an eye catcher this size! And thankyou I had to inject some brightness into my day with this miserable weather!


----------



## Dovey123

#stalkeralert Jaz .. WOW as usual &#128515; and congrats on finding a bargain &#128515;

Ria .. You have made me NEED a lily . She looks great on you . Love pink and grey together &#128515;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert Jaz .. WOW as usual &#128515; and congrats on finding a bargain &#128515;
> 
> Ria .. You have made me NEED a lily . She looks great on you . Love pink and grey together &#128515;




Ah dovey! You make me blush! Thankyou again x oh and ps after inspiration from yourself I have posted on the family thread!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ria2011 said:


> Loving the outfit Jazmine, especially the yellow blazer!
> 
> Mole grey medium lily for the first time. So happy to have one as I've wanted it for ages!


Love this bag! I'm heading to London in a few weeks and hope to bring a medium lily home with me : )


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> Stunning ria! Such an eye catcher this size! And thankyou I had to inject some brightness into my day with this miserable weather!


Thanks Jazmine, they're absolutely amazing, hold loads and looks beautiful. I completely understand with the colour pop, sometimes it's needed when the weather's horrible.


Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert Jaz .. WOW as usual &#128515; and congrats on finding a bargain &#128515;
> 
> Ria .. You have made me NEED a lily . She looks great on you . Love pink and grey together &#128515;


Thanks Dovey, would definitely recommend it in either size. They need to produce it in more colours but I love how grey works with most colours.


Designerhbgirl said:


> Love this bag! I'm heading to London in a few weeks and hope to bring a medium lily home with me : )


Thanks Designerhbgirl, hope you manage to get one and would love to see a reveal.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2610994
> 
> 
> First outing with my new oak tassel bag love her!





Ria2011 said:


> Loving the outfit Jazmine, especially the yellow blazer!
> 
> Mole grey medium lily for the first time. So happy to have one as I've wanted it for ages!




Wow Jazmine, that yellow is an absolutely knock out, it looks totally stunning on you, goes well with the Oak Mulb too  

Love the medium Lily Ria and what a great new Avatar. I will have to look into this, superb idea


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

del rey deer brown for be today


----------



## Andie25

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2610994
> 
> 
> First outing with my new oak tassel bag love her!



Cute outfit! I love the colour of the blazer


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Wow Jazmine, that yellow is an absolutely knock out, it looks totally stunning on you, goes well with the Oak Mulb too
> 
> Love the medium Lily Ria and what a great new Avatar. I will have to look into this, superb idea


Cheers Mulberrygal, it's fast becoming my favourite style at the moment.


----------



## Pol

I think I have become surgically attached to my medium flame Bryn of late.  I keep meaning to put her away for a while and use something else, but she is ideal in this unpredictable wet weather we are having at the moment.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Still using my Apricot Effie Satchel
	

		
			
		

		
	



It goes nicely with my Ruby & Ed slippers


----------



## idyllicwaters

View attachment 2612110

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mom and I are using matching bags today for Mother's Day! Medium Lily in black with nickel and a regular lily in snowball white.


----------



## Wordsworth

Black postman's lock clutch for a wedding.


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Emerald Lily (and French Sole quilted flats!).


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Loving her!


----------



## Ria2011

Rocking my mabels at the moment: Black refined grain yesterday & red goatskin to work today.


----------



## tm3

wee drop o bush said:


> Still using my Apricot Effie Satchel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612014
> 
> It goes nicely with my Ruby & Ed slippers



Love this colour so much!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2611889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del rey deer brown for be today


Iloveyour del reyindeer brown!how do You find it?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Sarenkaldn said:


> Iloveyour del reyindeer brown!how do You find it?




I love it , such a good size for me! I was a little apprehensive because of the colour but I don't let that put me off I want to enjoy them and I do!


----------



## Daffydil

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2612751
> 
> 
> Emerald Lily (and French Sole quilted flats!).


Shoes and bag look fantastic


----------



## OrangeRoad

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2612751
> 
> 
> Emerald Lily (and French Sole quilted flats!).


 
Such a beautiful colour!


----------



## OrangeRoad

I'm with Oak Bayswater to the office today


----------



## Bethanh

Small Willow in taupe


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thankyou! I love her she literally twinkles, the perfect tone of bronze imo




I love this bag I was fortunate enough to buy one haven't worn her yet but now I've seen yours makes me want to!!


----------



## Gracie12

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2612751
> 
> 
> Emerald Lily (and French Sole quilted flats!).



Lovely colour! Do you find your French soles comfortable? I know it sounds bizarre but I struggle to find comfortable flats


----------



## Gracie12

Bethanh said:


> Small Willow in taupe



Beautiful! Really suits you


----------



## Bethanh

Gracie12 said:


> Beautiful! Really suits you



Shucks.  Thank you Gracie!


----------



## princesspig

Antony in oak


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Today it's the emerald Lily again, and my new signature Mulberry pumps in leopard pony hair! My cat approves...

Thanks Daffydill and OrangeRoad! 

Gracie12 - yes, I really do! I think soft sided Henriettas are the best. My two best pairs are my Union Jack Henriettas and my India leopard print ones with red trim. I can literally walk all day in them. There's a French Sole warehouse where they sell pairs for £25 each. Amazing bargains. Worth going because they'll have so many different styles you're sure to find some that are comfy. 

Bethanh - love your Willow!!


----------



## Gracie12

beautiful cat - silver tabby??


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Yup, she's technically a silver spotty, or so my husband tells me! He's the cat lover of the family, but she's an awesome little girl so I love her too!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Food Fash Fit said:


> Yup, she's technically a silver spotty, or so my husband tells me! He's the cat lover of the family, but she's an awesome little girl so I love her too!




Awww so beautiful. I love cats but I'm deathly allergic to them so I can't have any


----------



## steph22

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2614486
> 
> 
> Today it's the emerald Lily again, and my new signature Mulberry pumps in leopard pony hair! My cat approves...
> 
> Thanks Daffydill and OrangeRoad!
> 
> Gracie12 - yes, I really do! I think soft sided Henriettas are the best. My two best pairs are my Union Jack Henriettas and my India leopard print ones with red trim. I can literally walk all day in them. There's a French Sole warehouse where they sell pairs for £25 each. Amazing bargains. Worth going because they'll have so many different styles you're sure to find some that are comfy.
> 
> Bethanh - love your Willow!!




I love this colour and goes great with leopard print


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Chocolate oversized alexa .., for work


----------



## Food Fash Fit

wee drop o bush said:


> Awww so beautiful. I love cats but I'm deathly allergic to them so I can't have any




So is my husband! But apparently this kind is good for people with allergies. Both him and his dad sneeze at everything except silver tabbies!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Food Fash Fit said:


> So is my husband! But apparently this kind is good for people with allergies. Both him and his dad sneeze at everything except silver tabbies!




I have slowly tried to get exposure to cats in small stages. It's annoying as I never had cat allergies growing up, it only flared up around 10-15 years ago. My in-laws have a gorgeous blue grey cat called Smokey who is so affectionate. He winds round my legs and loves a cuddle  
If I prevent him from rubbing round my upper body, don't rub my face or eyes and wash my hands immediately after touching him I'm ok so long as I take an antihistamine tablet. I don't suffer too much 
I love your leopard print shoes and emerald Lily


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Mulberry alexa in ink blue


----------



## Poppet46

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2615874
> 
> 
> Mulberry alexa in ink blue


Your are rocking that Alexa!! Gorgeous bag


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Poppet46 said:


> Your are rocking that Alexa!! Gorgeous bag




Thank you !


----------



## Jazmine2smith

i

Not So much myself.. But my son is carrying my greta keyring for me today!


----------



## Food Fash Fit

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2615874
> 
> 
> Mulberry alexa in ink blue




Love it!


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2615914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> Not So much myself.. But my son is carrying my greta keyring for me today!




Aww, bless!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2615914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> Not So much myself.. But my son is carrying my greta keyring for me today!



Adorable


----------



## Poppet46

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2615914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> Not So much myself.. But my son is carrying my greta keyring for me today!


Too cute!


----------



## s_kat

Poppet46 said:


> Too cute!


I agree!


----------



## Ria2011

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2614486
> 
> 
> Today it's the emerald Lily again, and my new signature Mulberry pumps in leopard pony hair! My cat approves...
> 
> Thanks Daffydill and OrangeRoad!
> 
> Gracie12 - yes, I really do! I think soft sided Henriettas are the best. My two best pairs are my Union Jack Henriettas and my India leopard print ones with red trim. I can literally walk all day in them. There's a French Sole warehouse where they sell pairs for £25 each. Amazing bargains. Worth going because they'll have so many different styles you're sure to find some that are comfy.
> 
> Bethanh - love your Willow!!


Gorgeous pic Food Fash Fit, loving your leopard print shoes!


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2615874
> 
> 
> Mulberry alexa in ink blue


Congrats, your tassle alexa looks lovely on you EFRJENKINS


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2615914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> Not So much myself.. But my son is carrying my greta keyring for me today!


He's so cute Jazmine!!!


----------



## Ria2011

Choc alexa yesterday and deer brown del rey today


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Thank you ! Enjoyed using her today


----------



## JeniA

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2615914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i
> 
> Not So much myself.. But my son is carrying my greta keyring for me today!




He's gorgeous! Definitely got his mum's great sense of style!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Thankyou ladies! He's a very cheeky boy! X


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Thanks Ria2011! Your bags are stunning! Love to take a bit outta that gorgeous squashy choc Alexa! Yum!

Today was the Bryn in shiny oak!


----------



## Poppet46

Food Fash Fit said:


> Thanks Ria2011! Your bags are stunning! Love to take a bit outta that gorgeous squashy choc Alexa! Yum!
> 
> Today was the Bryn in shiny oak!
> View attachment 2616821


Loving your bags and shoes combo FoodFashFit


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Plaster pink ss lily in the sun today!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2617216
> 
> 
> Plaster pink ss lily in the sun today!


#stalkeralert! Looking lovely and summery


----------



## Gracie12

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert! Looking lovely and summery



Lovely bag, but also love your jacket/cape - can I be cheeky and ask where it's from?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Gracie12 said:


> Lovely bag, but also love your jacket/cape - can I be cheeky and ask where it's from?




Thankyou- of course its a kimono kind of thing and was from topshop x


----------



## Poppet46

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2617216
> 
> 
> Plaster pink ss lily in the sun today!


V summery, loving that lily


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2617216
> 
> 
> Plaster pink ss lily in the sun today!



You're so stylish! Such a fab outfit, I love it!


----------



## Ria2011

Grape alexa for a pop of colour today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert! Looking lovely and summery







Gracie12 said:


> Lovely bag, but also love your jacket/cape - can I be cheeky and ask where it's from?







Poppet46 said:


> V summery, loving that lily







Food Fash Fit said:


> You're so stylish! Such a fab outfit, I love it!




Thankyou all! X


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Metallic mushroom Lily and my Mulberry flats (again)!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2618487
> 
> 
> Metallic mushroom Lily and my Mulberry flats (again)!



Love this combo..thinking i need that metallic mushroom lily i love it!


----------



## Louliu71

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2618487
> 
> 
> Metallic mushroom Lily and my Mulberry flats (again)!



Great pairing! Love the shoes especially


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2617216
> 
> 
> Plaster pink ss lily in the sun today!



Yummy mummy!


----------



## Poppet46

Oh wow bag AND shoe envy


----------



## Ser

Pink postman's lock shoulder today, to add a nice pop of colour to my work outfit


----------



## Ria2011

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2618487
> 
> 
> Metallic mushroom Lily and my Mulberry flats (again)!


Gorgeous combo!!


----------



## Ria2011

Two for the price of one yesterday (Friday): Oak bays for work and then switched to my heather lily for a night at the O2 watching the Channel 4 comedy gala.


----------



## DebbieC

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2618487
> 
> 
> Metallic mushroom Lily and my Mulberry flats (again)!




I love this combo!


----------



## Izzybet

The first outing for my creamy pink Alexa


----------



## Poppet46

Izzybet said:


> The first outing for my creamy pink Alexa
> View attachment 2619577


So pretty!


----------



## steph22

Lily


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Out to dinner using my exotic tweed cecily


----------



## J.A.N.

After using my Louis Vuitton Bloomsbury for ages and ages i finally used my Union Jack lily ltd ed in ostrich for a wedding today and i will be using my Beatrice Mushroom Hobo tomorrow.


----------



## J.A.N.

Ria2011 said:


> Grape alexa for a pop of colour today





Ria2011 said:


> Two for the price of one yesterday (Friday): Oak bays for work and then switched to my heather lily for a night at the O2 watching the Channel 4 comedy gala.



Ab gorgeous bags esp the grape lexy and they look fab on you xxx
Its good to see what you finally look like im nosy like that:coolpics:


----------



## J.A.N.

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2618487
> 
> 
> Metallic mushroom Lily and my Mulberry flats (again)!


This is a lovely gold colour i like this one very much


----------



## pandako

Oak bays!


----------



## Poppet46

pandako said:


> Oak bays!


Loving the decoration!


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> After using my Louis Vuitton Bloomsbury for ages and ages i finally used my Union Jack lily ltd ed in ostrich for a wedding today and i will be using my Beatrice Mushroom Hobo tomorrow.




Hi J.A.N.; great to hear from you again!  Any pics of you and your fab UJ ostrich Lily?? X


----------



## Ria2011

J.A.N. said:


> Ab gorgeous bags esp the grape lexy and they look fab on you xxx
> Its good to see what you finally look like im nosy like that:coolpics:


Cheers J.A.N, thought it was about time I showed my face. Have to agree with Mayfly, would love to see a modelling pic!


----------



## Gracie12

pandako said:


> Oak bays!



love how you've jazzed it up!


----------



## pandako

Poppet46 said:


> Loving the decoration!





Gracie12 said:


> love how you've jazzed it up!



Thank you!!


----------



## gilson854

Dark blush Lily celebrating my 2 year wedding anniversary with the hubby &#128525; Her first trip out Xx


----------



## Poppet46

gilson854 said:


> View attachment 2621155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark blush Lily celebrating my 2 year wedding anniversary with the hubby &#128525; Her first trip out Xx


Happy anniversary! Beautiful bag


----------



## gilson854

Poppet46 said:


> Happy anniversary! Beautiful bag



Thanks Poppet &#128516;


----------



## Ser

Enjoyed using my raspberry bayswater for the first time today...and she's so much lighter than my congo bays! So glad I decided to keep her


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Dark Blush Bryn went to work with me today. She's so light and the back pocket is ever so convenient


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Yummy mummy!




Thankyou!....ink tassel bag ebay- the same one u missed out on!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I'm gutted I just can't get on with it ...


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I'm gutted I just can't get on with it ...




I was surprised when i noticed it was yours! But I know what you mean, i must admit at times I just post things in the side to save opening it lol!... And I'm sure all your goodies from Bicester you will get on with just fine!..

So gutted I wasn't able to make it as there is one bag there i really want!... But i managed to get a large forest fruit dorset on eBay.. So not all bad.. It would be so good to have a PF meet at Bicester one time!


----------



## Pol

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Dark Blush Bryn went to work with me today. She's so light and the back pocket is ever so convenient



Totally agree.  Think that's part of the reason that my medium flame Bryn is flavour of the month.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> I was surprised when i noticed it was yours! But I know what you mean, i must admit at times I just post things in the side to save opening it lol!... And I'm sure all your goodies from Bicester you will get on with just fine!..
> 
> So gutted I wasn't able to make it as there is one bag there i really want!... But i managed to get a large forest fruit dorset on eBay.. So not all bad.. It would be so good to have a PF meet at Bicester one time!




I used her today and for me the postmans lock is so much easier and I found it fiddley opening it up each time! Bit gutted because such a lovely bag but your right I have my new bags and plenty others to choose from!! 

And def agree about the meet ! Would be cool


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I used her today and for me the postmans lock is so much easier and I found it fiddley opening it up each time! Bit gutted because such a lovely bag but your right I have my new bags and plenty others to choose from!!
> 
> And def agree about the meet ! Would be cool




Yeah, your spoilt for choice I'm sure you will soon replace her! In not sure how local everyone is etc but your right would be cool, id love to put a name to a face lol


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I used her today and for me the postmans lock is so much easier and I found it fiddley opening it up each time! Bit gutted because such a lovely bag but your right I have my new bags and plenty others to choose from!!
> 
> And def agree about the meet ! Would be cool



Me too with my BF one......otherwise I'd be snapping yours up 

I'm going to persevere a bit longer though


----------



## elvisfan4life

Old style oak effie she is used to the pouring rain has been drenched countless times ...they just dont make them like they used to


----------



## Ser

Still loving using my raspberry bays despite the weather. She survived and has dried fine


----------



## Plemont

elvisfan4life said:


> Old style oak effie she is used to the pouring rain has been drenched countless times ...they just dont make them like they used to



 I have a choc old-style effie arriving today (I'm slowly replacing my more recent Mulberries with classics) so will be carrying that if it arrives in time


----------



## elvisfan4life

Plemont said:


> I have a choc old-style effie arriving today (I'm slowly replacing my more recent Mulberries with classics) so will be carrying that if it arrives in time



Great buy!!!!


----------



## Plemont

elvisfan4life said:


> Great buy!!!!



aha thank you!  DHL, Parcelforce etc have driven past my house several times today, but not the red Royal Mail van that I'm waiting for


----------



## elvisfan4life

Always the way..and turn your back for a minute and you will miss them typical


----------



## Plemont

elvisfan4life said:


> Always the way..and turn your back for a minute and you will miss them typical



Not here yet & going out now - so I'm taking my old black vintage satchel instead. Can't beat the old tartan-liners!


----------



## jp23

Wearing vintage today with my blush Alexa


----------



## Gracie12

Sooo pretty!!


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous outfit jp23!

Nightshade tillie for the last few days.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

On behalf of mad bag woman 

Bayswater in burnt peach


----------



## Gracie12

Gorgeous! Hope you didn't leave her there for too long!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Trip to Legoland so cheating with L/V mono pouchette.
Ideal for the summer showers had a fab day got drenched though.


----------



## Poppet46

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2625864
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing vintage today with my blush Alexa


Wow great outfit!


----------



## dibbie

Mulberry Mitzy Tote. Perfect for everything I need to carry today!


----------



## elvisfan4life

dibbie said:


> Mulberry Mitzy Tote. Perfect for everything I need to carry today!



Hi and welcome


----------



## elvisfan4life

Deer medium lily for me again


----------



## Eryn291080

Oak lily and I are meeting my bestie for shopping and lunch &#128516;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Eryn291080 said:


> View attachment 2627090
> 
> Oak lily and I are meeting my bestie for shopping and lunch &#128516;




U look lovely enjoy your day!


----------



## Eryn291080

Thank you &#128516;


----------



## Poppet46

dibbie said:


> Mulberry Mitzy Tote. Perfect for everything I need to carry today!


+1 love Mitzy!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oxbl


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oxblood medium daria hobo. Looks gorgeous even in the rainy weather.


----------



## Claired

My old and much loved oak Phoebe


----------



## ferrylights

Poppet46 said:


> +1 love Mitzy!


Same here! I've got a white patent Mitzy tote that I use as a work bag, and it's brilliant. It fits everything. I wish they'd bring the mitzy range back.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Been using my Stella McCartney foldover tote in the sunny weather but now its raining again its back to my trusty Daria satchel.


----------



## mary79

Trusty black lexie


----------



## Poppet46

ferrylights said:


> Same here! I've got a white patent Mitzy tote that I use as a work bag, and it's brilliant. It fits everything. I wish they'd bring the mitzy range back.


Me too!


----------



## Jordyaddict

I'm off out with my black Alexa for the first time today


----------



## Poppet46

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 2628390
> 
> 
> I'm off out with my black Alexa for the first time today


She looks lovely have a great day!


----------



## JClovesmulberry

Sycamore sbs... I love her!


----------



## Jordyaddict

As the sun is out I'm taking my bayswater clutch out for a spin today .


----------



## handbagahholic

[Q UOTE=Jordyaddict;26812365]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2629618


As the sun is out I'm taking my bayswater clutch out for a spin today .[/QUOTE]


Beautiful  do you normally carry big bags? I really like The clutch but I'm
Not sure id get enough in it as I normally use big bags


----------



## pandako

the black soft grain bays


----------



## Jordyaddict

handbagahholic said:


> [Q UOTE=Jordyaddict;26812365]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629618
> 
> 
> As the sun is out I'm taking my bayswater clutch out for a spin today .




Beautiful  do you normally carry big bags? I really like The clutch but I'm
Not sure id get enough in it as I normally use big bags [/QUOTE]
I do.normally carry larger bags either the delrey or alexa. I didnt think it would be big enough either but I was really surprised. I havnt carried a purse as you have slots for your cards . Im out for lunch so what I have in mine today is my phone ,cards ,a LV cles to keep my coin in, car and house keys,l and lip gloss which is all.i need.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dorset tote- casual for quick lunch! Love the relaxed feel to this


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2629861
> 
> 
> Dorset tote- casual for quick lunch! Love the relaxed feel to this



#stalkeralert
Looking fantastic as usual Jaz 
Love the colour of your Dorset


----------



## Poppet46

pandako said:


> the black soft grain bays


What a stunner and loving the bag bling!


----------



## Angsas

Fuschia mini Mabel for a sunny day


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> 
> Looking fantastic as usual Jaz
> 
> Love the colour of your Dorset




Mwahh x


----------



## Gracie12

Dorset tote- casual for quick lunch! Love the relaxed feel to this[/QUOTE]

You look great - loving the jacket/coat and of course the baby changing bag lol !!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Gracie12 said:


> Dorset tote- casual for quick lunch! Love the relaxed feel to this





You look great - loving the jacket/coat and of course the baby changing bag lol !![/QUOTE]


Thankyou!..its so easy for a one stop with the baba..my bits and pieces + a nappy,wipes and bottle and were good to go and still feel complete with my mulberry lol


----------



## mills

Jazmine2smith said:


> You look great - loving the jacket/coat and of course the baby changing bag lol !!




Thankyou!..its so easy for a one stop with the baba..my bits and pieces + a nappy,wipes and bottle and were good to go and still feel complete with my mulberry lol[/QUOTE]

Love a tote for all the toddler bits. My son is 2 1/2 now but when he was around 1 I moved from the baby changing bag (yuck, so annoying) to a tote (mines a leather longchamp) and it's the easiest thing ever. Hmm will the Dorset totes be in the sales?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

mills said:


> Thankyou!..its so easy for a one stop with the baba..my bits and pieces + a nappy,wipes and bottle and were good to go and still feel complete with my mulberry lol





Love a tote for all the toddler bits. My son is 2 1/2 now but when he was around 1 I moved from the baby changing bag (yuck, so annoying) to a tote (mines a leather longchamp) and it's the easiest thing ever. Hmm will the Dorset totes be in the sales?[/QUOTE]


Yeh your so right! I struggled to even find one i liked and actually used a paper chase laptop bag with a funky design as my baby bag because the others with a million sections were just horrible lol...My son is one and use large cosmetic pouch for all his bits and now a lunchbox(finally thank god for finger food) which all fits perfect in a tote!..
..as for the dorset the colours are fab and as i now use it for baby, I throw it over my shoulder and sometimes carry my normal mulberry as well depending on the occasion/place! Im also tempted if they go into sale!


----------



## mills

Jazmine2smith said:


> Love a tote for all the toddler bits. My son is 2 1/2 now but when he was around 1 I moved from the baby changing bag (yuck, so annoying) to a tote (mines a leather longchamp) and it's the easiest thing ever. Hmm will the Dorset totes be in the sales?




Yeh your so right! I struggled to even find one i liked and actually used a paper chase laptop bag with a funky design as my baby bag because the others with a million sections were just horrible lol...My son is one and use large cosmetic pouch for all his bits and now a lunchbox(finally thank god for finger food) which all fits perfect in a tote!..
..as for the dorset the colours are fab and as i now use it for baby, I throw it over my shoulder and sometimes carry my normal mulberry as well depending on the occasion/place! Im also tempted if they go into sale![/QUOTE]

Ugh, baby bags... I had a Stokke pram and the matching baby bag, but it was so annoying! And yes thanks god for finger food and no more lugging around mushy baby food. 
Depending on where I'm going sometimes I take the separate tote for him and carry my bag too, but to be honest it's easier just to chuck it all in the tote. Now he's a bit older though I can sometimes get away with just throwing a nappy/wipes (I also have this in a large cosmetic bag to chuck into whichever bag I need to), water bottle (eek make sure it's a secure non leaky one) and a bag of snacks into my bag which is smaller.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

mills said:


> Yeh your so right! I struggled to even find one i liked and actually used a paper chase laptop bag with a funky design as my baby bag because the others with a million sections were just horrible lol...My son is one and use large cosmetic pouch for all his bits and now a lunchbox(finally thank god for finger food) which all fits perfect in a tote!..
> ..as for the dorset the colours are fab and as i now use it for baby, I throw it over my shoulder and sometimes carry my normal mulberry as well depending on the occasion/place! Im also tempted if they go into sale!



Ugh, baby bags... I had a Stokke pram and the matching baby bag, but it was so annoying! And yes thanks god for finger food and no more lugging around mushy baby food. 
Depending on where I'm going sometimes I take the separate tote for him and carry my bag too, but to be honest it's easier just to chuck it all in the tote. Now he's a bit older though I can sometimes get away with just throwing a nappy/wipes (I also have this in a large cosmetic bag to chuck into whichever bag I need to), water bottle (eek make sure it's a secure non leaky one) and a bag of snacks into my bag which is smaller.[/QUOTE]


Hahaha listen to us rant on.. Sorry ladies this is rather boring!....it does get easier packing wise imo..I have a bugaboo chameleon and was horrified at the bag..It looked like something to take camping! Lol dorset totes are deffo for us! Thanks mulberry lol


----------



## mills

Yes sorry everyone for the annoying baby discussion, right... Off to stalk the Dorset hehehe


----------



## Pol

After about a month of constant, use I'm resting my flame Bryn and am giving oak Annie an airing today.


----------



## Poppet46

mills said:


> Yes sorry everyone for the annoying baby discussion, right... Off to stalk the Dorset hehehe


Large Dorset oak £295 on Kafka plus use Kafka10 code - do they ship to Oz?


----------



## steph22

Slate Blue DR today


----------



## Ria2011

Cheating for the last few days with my MBMJ bag


----------



## Gracie12

steph22 said:


> Slate Blue DR today
> 
> You look lovely, bag suits you! I did look at this and think my goodness you have a lot of sinks (and doors) in your bathroom....... duhhh !!


----------



## steph22

Gracie12 said:


> steph22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slate Blue DR today
> 
> 
> 
> You look lovely, bag suits you! I did look at this and think my goodness you have a lot of sinks (and doors) in your bathroom....... duhhh !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I live in a mansion &#128541;
Click to expand...


----------



## Lady Farquar

Apple Pasadena for me over the last few days


----------



## Gracie12

Lady Farquar said:


> Apple Pasadena for me over the last few days



Being the relative newbie that I am, I had to look this up!!  V. nice !!


----------



## idyllicwaters

Taking the new Small Primrose out for  the first time!


----------



## Louliu71

idyllicwaters said:


> Taking the new Small Primrose out for  the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2630643



Gorgeous bag, never really paid much attention to this bag, but your mod shots look amazing.


----------



## idyllicwaters

Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous bag, never really paid much attention to this bag, but your mod shots look amazing.




Thank you! I never thought much of the Primrose until I saw the small in person. It's an adorable little bag.


----------



## puppylove1960s

Out with Pheasant Green Alexa today, and Lacoste XL Shopping tote as baby bag...


----------



## jp23

puppylove1960s said:


> Out with Pheasant Green Alexa today, and Lacoste XL Shopping tote as baby bag...




The texture of that bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

puppylove1960s said:


> Out with Pheasant Green Alexa today, and Lacoste XL Shopping tote as baby bag...




Love how your mulberry doesn't go on the floor but Lacoste is placed down ... That colour is most gorgeous '


----------



## Poppet46

puppylove1960s said:


> Out with Pheasant Green Alexa today, and Lacoste XL Shopping tote as baby bag...


The Alexa is gorgeous and loving the shoes too!


----------



## dibbie

ferrylights said:


> Same here! I've got a white patent Mitzy tote that I use as a work bag, and it's brilliant. It fits everything. I wish they'd bring the mitzy range back.


 
Really going to miss my Mitzy when I have to move over to the changing bag in a couple of months. Loving all the chat about the bags you all use with your baby's, given me a bit of inspiration for when mine's a bit older.


----------



## elvisfan4life

idyllicwaters said:


> Taking the new Small Primrose out for  the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2630643



This is the prefect size


----------



## elvisfan4life

puppylove1960s said:


> Out with Pheasant Green Alexa today, and Lacoste XL Shopping tote as baby bag...



Gorgeous.....hope your bag twin izzy sees this pic


----------



## handbagahholic

Off to the docs today and oak Leopard Lexi is accompanying me  so far I love her fits everything nicely, rain proof and gorgeous


----------



## mills

dibbie said:


> Really going to miss my Mitzy when I have to move over to the changing bag in a couple of months. Loving all the chat about the bags you all use with your baby's, given me a bit of inspiration for when mine's a bit older.



I think the older the baby gets, the smaller your bag can be. You've probably read already that I hated my baby bag that came with my Stokke pram but really I only used it for the first year. Once bub started not needing bottles etc it was easier to carry it in a tote. I used either a standard longchamp le pilage, or my leather longchamp "happy" tote which is such an awesome tote. I still use the tote a lot if my son and I are going out for a longer trip, but if I just need a spare nappy, wipes, his water bottle and some snacks then I just chuck them in my bag, your Mitzy would be totally fine at that stage. In fact if they still made them I'd have no hesitation about getting one to use now with my toddler bits.


----------



## Bethanh

Still toting the oak Lexie. Heat wave continues in Oz. Winter starts this weekend and it's been sunny and 26 degrees C for the last 10 days and is due to continue as far as the eye can see!   
And this is meant to be the time of year that London and Sydney have the same maximums?!? I hope you guys are enjoying the same weather as us!


----------



## handbagahholic

Bethanh said:


> Still toting the oak Lexie. Heat wave continues in Oz. Winter starts this weekend and it's been sunny and 26 degrees C for the last 10 days and is due to continue as far as the eye can see!
> And this is meant to be the time of year that London and Sydney have the same maximums?!? I hope you guys are enjoying the same weather as us!




I wish! It's horrible rain here right now  we did have nice weather for around a week but it's back to "normal" now


----------



## Silversun

I'd already put bright red Effie satchel away for the summer, but the weather has been so dreadful I felt the need to bring her back out.


----------



## idyllicwaters

It's rather drizzly out today so the Evelina is coming with me. She's so durable. Once spilled hot chocolate on her and she was perfectly fine after a wiping down.


----------



## Louliu71

BF Lexi.... Still persevering with the push lock

Plus my new black giraffe print scarf, thanks to two lovely TPF's  who knew I was after one


----------



## Louliu71

Oops forgot the pic and I know the 2 don't exactly match, but hey who cares


----------



## MissTaz

pandako said:


> the black soft grain bays


Love this!  xx


----------



## MissTaz

idyllicwaters said:


> Taking the new Small Primrose out for  the first time!
> 
> View attachment 2630643



Love the Primrose! Xx


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> View attachment 2632540
> 
> 
> Oops forgot the pic and I know the 2 don't exactly match, but hey who cares




I actually quite like the two together! X


----------



## MissTaz

pandako said:


> Oak bays!



I adore how you tuck in the flap inside of the bag! Looks chic!  xx


----------



## idyllicwaters

Taking the small Primrose out again today. I spent several minutes fiddling with the side straps to see how much extra space it would give me to have it open (more than I realized but not too much) but what a pain it was! So tough to get them free.


----------



## MsSJones

idyllicwaters said:


> Taking the small Primrose out again today. I spent several minutes fiddling with the side straps to see how much extra space it would give me to have it open (more than I realized but not too much) but what a pain it was! So tough to get them free.
> 
> View attachment 2633695



Lovely outfit and the bag is so cute!


----------



## Gracie12

Oops forgot the pic and I know the 2 don't exactly match, but hey who cares [/QUOTE]

I agree, I think they look good together!!


----------



## idyllicwaters

MsSJones said:


> Lovely outfit and the bag is so cute!




Thank you MsSJones!


----------



## mulbsmum6

idyllicwaters said:


> Thank you! I never thought much of the Primrose until I saw the small in person. It's an adorable little bag.


Yes must admit it looks fab as messenger as well as hand held- quite versatile


----------



## steph22

Using my oak Lily fir the first time this year!


----------



## sarahlouise06

idyllicwaters said:


> It's rather drizzly out today so the Evelina is coming with me. She's so durable. Once spilled hot chocolate on her and she was perfectly fine after a wiping down.
> 
> View attachment 2632441



I've always loved the evelina


----------



## aerinha

Giving my mulberry pink bays its first use today.


----------



## DebbieC

Using deer brown medium lily to go out for lunch today


----------



## pandako

Regular Alexa in conker.


----------



## aerinha

My bays didn't work out so well so June's bag is my small del Rey in red glossy goat.  Loving it so far.


----------



## s_kat

pandako said:


> Regular Alexa in conker.


Lovely colour!


----------



## Ria2011

Grass green lily yesterday & oak lexie today.


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily yesterday & oak lexie today.



That looks a perfect Lexi, love the leather on this


----------



## Louliu71

pandako said:


> Regular Alexa in conker.



My favourite colour Lexi! Looks really soft and supple


----------



## Louliu71

DebbieC said:


> Using deer brown medium lily to go out for lunch today
> 
> View attachment 2637218



Amazing picture. Really professional looking and a fab bag


----------



## Louliu71

aerinha said:


> My bays didn't work out so well so June's bag is my small del Rey in red glossy goat.  Loving it so far.



Cute bag..... Reminds me I must use mine


----------



## Gracie12

aerinha said:


> My bays didn't work out so well so June's bag is my small del Rey in red glossy goat.  Loving it so far.



Gorgeous, gorgeous bag - have serious bag envy at the moment!


----------



## aerinha

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous bag - have serious bag envy at the moment!



I have it all the time looking at what the other ladies here have


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> That looks a perfect Lexi, love the leather on this


Cheers Louliu, can't beat Mulberry oak!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I went out for lunch with friends so I carried my Lily and wore my Jelly Bays sandals


----------



## Gracie12

Lovely! I'm guessing its not pouring with rain where you are like it is here!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gracie12 said:


> Lovely! I'm guessing its not pouring with rain where you are like it is here!!



Which for where she is is unusual believe me!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I went to a grill bar/restaurant near Portstewart called Tides. It was formerly officially known as Snappers and unofficially (affectionately) called Slappers :giggles:
They do a yummy steak ciabatta with thick chips and creamy black pepper and mushroom sauce, it was nice to catch up with friends and have a good gossip  
Then I get home and hear on the news that the lady who owned Madame Margot Hair Salon in Portstewart died suddenly today and an adult male (whom the rumour says was her son) has been arrested


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> I went to a grill bar/restaurant near Portstewart called Tides. It was formerly officially known as Snappers and unofficially (affectionately) called Slappers :giggles:
> They do a yummy steak ciabatta with thick chips and creamy black pepper and mushroom sauce, it was nice to catch up with friends and have a good gossip
> Then I get home and hear on the news that the lady who owned Madame Margot Hair Salon in Portstewart died suddenly today and an adult male (whom the rumour says was her son) has been arrested



My mum was just telling me ...so shocking she used to cut my hair!!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

She used to come in and out of the wholesales that I worked in and I was at school with her daughter. It's terrible, and if indeed it was her son who was arrested (as yet these are only rumours) then it's even more upsetting for the family :rain:


----------



## J.A.N.

Creating with my Chanel navy Caviar CWC


----------



## Dovey123

treated Dorothy to a trip to ikea !


----------



## princesspig

Oak Antony came with me and the dog to the park, helped a lost (and very sweet) dog home and then went to Waitrose. Exciting!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2642022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treated Dorothy to a trip to ikea !




Lovely dovey!


----------



## idyllicwaters

Borrowing my mother's Bayswater


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2642022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treated Dorothy to a trip to ikea !





idyllicwaters said:


> Borrowing my mother's Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 2642098




I never tire of bays. Always beautiful and timeless. Dovey is yours green?


----------



## Dovey123

CPrincessUK said:


> I never tire of bays. Always beautiful and timeless. Dovey is yours green?






She is emerald green CP &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## pandako

idyllicwaters said:


> Borrowing my mother's Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 2642098



Gorgeous!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2642248
> 
> She is emerald green CP &#128515;&#128515;



Stunning picture. A nice way to start my day!!

Do you own any more bays?


----------



## minoxa33

At work with a beautiful Bays!


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2642248
> 
> She is emerald green CP &#128515;&#128515;


Gorgeous bays Dovey!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Attending a training for work with my new OS Alexa. Love her slouch!


----------



## Gracie12

minoxa33 said:


> At work with a beautiful Bays!
> 
> Love this bag - I have the sbs in this! Nearly bag twins!


----------



## handbagahholic

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2642022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treated Dorothy to a trip to ikea !




Love the bag and LOVE the jacket


----------



## jp23

Wow great bays everyone stunning!


----------



## Dovey123

CPrincessUK said:


> Stunning picture. A nice way to start my day!!
> 
> Do you own any more bays?





Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bays Dovey!





handbagahholic said:


> Love the bag and LOVE the jacket



She was the first Mulberry i bought CP ,and my only bays 

Thanks Ria ...i know you are a fan of green (i am still looking for emerald Mabel )

HBH ,the jacket is from Next ,goes with everything


----------



## Poppet46

minoxa33 said:


> At work with a beautiful Bays!
> 
> View attachment 2642702


That is indeed a beauty


----------



## DebbieC

minoxa33 said:


> At work with a beautiful Bays!
> 
> View attachment 2642702




This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Oak Roxy for the last 2 days


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Lexi in slate blue at a bar. I never feel lonely when my friends go get drinks, I just chat with her


----------



## steph22

Lily tonight


----------



## mills

COPENHAGEN said:


> Lexi in slate blue at a bar. I never feel lonely when my friends go get drinks, I just chat with her



Awww I just imagined you doing that, so cute


----------



## minoxa33

Gracie12 said:


> minoxa33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work with a beautiful Bays!
> 
> Love this bag - I have the sbs in this! Nearly bag twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello almost bag twin!  I love it, too!
Click to expand...


----------



## minoxa33

And hello to jp23, Poppet46, DebbieC - thank you!


----------



## Leeshagasston

Used my mulberry purse for the first time on Friday night! Was so nervous lol! Used it as a clutch as its the perfect size to fit my things in like money, phone, cards, keys etc. lots of attention! But devastated! Left it on the kitchen side to go to bed and the cat found it! It has a few claw marks now! Good job I love my cat eh?! They're not noticeable, but to me they are!  My husband is so sweet. Couldn't believe it when I opened this at Christmas! He's a good'un! Hopefully getting a preloved bayswater today! So giddy!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mills said:


> Awww I just imagined you doing that, so cute


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Tooled Bays for me today - it's first outing, despite me owning it for a month!


----------



## Slowhand

Oak Roxanne is out and about in the sunshine at the moment .


----------



## princesspig

Good old Bayswater in oak came out with me today. It's starting to wear a bit thin in the corners, but I love that bag


----------



## pandako

Lady Farquar said:


> Choc Tooled Bays for me today - it's first outing, despite me owning it for a month!



I love love Tooled Bays !


----------



## Dovey123

Enjoying the sun and Rioja with lily and Lexie this afternoon ... 5 mins after pic the heavens opened and we all got drenched . We survived !


----------



## aerinha

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2647693
> 
> 
> Enjoying the sun and Rioja with lily and Lexie this afternoon ... 5 mins after pic the heavens opened and we all got drenched . We survived !



What color is your Lexi?  Bluebell?  It is very nice


----------



## Gracie12

That colour looks gorgeous in the sunshine!


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous lexie Dovey, grape's such a beautiful colour.

Making the most of the weather and using my lighter coloured bags. Plaster pink lexie yesterday & bright red medium lily for the first time today.


----------



## Poppet46

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous lexie Dovey, grape's such a beautiful colour.
> 
> Making the most of the weather and using my lighter coloured bags. Plaster pink lexie yesterday & bright red medium lily for the first time today.


Love that lily!


----------



## idyllicwaters

Been using the medium lily for the past few days. The nickel hardware seems to mark up so easily.. Or maybe I'm a little rough with it?


----------



## Ria2011

Poppet46 said:


> Love that lily!


Thanks Poppet


----------



## Ria2011

idyllicwaters said:


> Been using the medium lily for the past few days. The nickel hardware seems to mark up so easily.. Or maybe I'm a little rough with it?
> 
> View attachment 2649779


Looks perfectly fine to me, the leather looks amazing!


----------



## Ria2011

Toffee daria today


----------



## Poppet46

Ria2011 said:


> Toffee daria today


Looks good enough to eat Ria2011!

Miss Oak Mitzy at work with me today, but I'm chilling in my jammies now so no mod shots


----------



## princesspig

Purple Lizzie today. Ended up as the dog's pillow when she decided to take a nap in the car


----------



## Poppet46

princesspig said:


> Purple Lizzie today. Ended up as the dog's pillow when she decided to take a nap in the car


Awwwwww - love the bag but I think I love your dog more


----------



## nataliaa

Today I carried my yellow Lily, the pic is not from today though


----------



## Poppet46

nataliaa said:


> Today I carried my yellow Lily, the pic is not from today though


----------



## idyllicwaters

Ria2011 said:


> Looks perfectly fine to me, the leather looks amazing!




Thank you Ria! Love, love, love the leather! The picture is a tad misleading haha. The scuffing is more prominent on the inside. I know it's to be expected but it seems much more noticeable than any of my gold hardware bags imo.


----------



## LolaMay66

Petrol blue Del Ray!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My alexa fox lock in bronze for a shopping trip and lunch


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987




----------



## Gracie12

princesspig said:


> Purple Lizzie today. Ended up as the dog's pillow when she decided to take a nap in the car
> 
> Love the colour of the bag and your dog is too cute! What a princess snoozing on a Mulberry!


----------



## Gracie12

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My alexa fox lock in bronze for a shopping trip and lunch



Stunning bag, really stunning!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Gracie12 said:


> Stunning bag, really stunning!




Thanks chick  she's a virgin so really gonna enjoy her today


----------



## Gabs

Today I took my large Antony to town.  Packed with diapers and spare clothes for my daughter, lol


----------



## ScottishGirl82

Took my beloved Bayswater out for the first time whilst going to work. I even made her sit on the chair next to me just to make aware of what I had to through to obtain her  of course I'm only kidding but I really enjoyed using her and I felt so proud to carry her.


----------



## Ria2011

Nightshade tillie to work yesterday and midnight medium lilly today to check out the Mulberry sale at Bond st. but came back empty handed as nothing took my fancy.


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Nightshade tillie to work yesterday and midnight medium lilly today to check out the Mulberry sale at Bond st. but came back empty handed as nothing took my fancy.



Love the leather on tillie, wish M still made bags like this.


----------



## Louliu71

ScottishGirl82 said:


> Took my beloved Bayswater out for the first time whilst going to work. I even made her sit on the chair next to me just to make aware of what I had to through to obtain her  of course I'm only kidding but I really enjoyed using her and I felt so proud to carry her.



Lovely bag...... None if mine go in the floor, I have a file box under my desk they sit on top of...... Just happened to be there


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Out and about with my exotic tweed Lily/Cecily today!


----------



## Poppet46

ScottishGirl82 said:


> Took my beloved Bayswater out for the first time whilst going to work. I even made her sit on the chair next to me just to make aware of what I had to through to obtain her  of course I'm only kidding but I really enjoyed using her and I felt so proud to carry her.


Beautiful classic


----------



## idyllicwaters

I'm off to the shore today for a seafood festival so I'm cheating with my Mansur Gavriel large tote. But!




I'm never out without a little bit of Mulberry..


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Love the leather on tillie, wish M still made bags like this.


I know, I love how soft matte leather is so squishy


----------



## ScottishGirl82

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely bag...... None if mine go in the floor, I have a file box under my desk they sit on top of...... Just happened to be there



Thanks I'm truly infatuated with her. I'll be keeping mine off the floor too x


----------



## Louliu71

ScottishGirl82 said:


> Thanks I'm truly infatuated with her. I'll be keeping mine off the floor too x



I thought it normal, in a row of desks of 10 in my new team, this week there have been

2 oak bays, 1 double zip bays in black (new this week) and my BF Lexi......and only 1 of them was on the floor.....it's right next me and I'm so tempted to pick it up and put it on the desk

It always surprises me when I see an expensive bag on the tube floor, eek!


----------



## s_kat

Louliu71 said:


> I thought it normal, in a row of desks of 10 in my new team, this week there have been
> 
> 2 oak bays, 1 double zip bays in black (new this week) and my BF Lexi......and only 1 of them was on the floor.....it's right next me and I'm so tempted to pick it up and put it on the desk
> 
> It always surprises me when I see an expensive bag on the tube floor, eek!


Very good taste in your office!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Used my os patent oak lexie alongside my louboutin 'un bout' pigalles yesterday to celebrate fathers day..and yes they hurt just as much as they look! Good job it was a sat down dinner!!


----------



## Norrsken

Feeling happy with my Suffolk, 50 % off! Love the leather &#128522;


----------



## Poppet46

Norrsken said:


> Feeling happy with my Suffolk, 50 % off! Love the leather &#128522;


Lovely!


----------



## princesspig

Black silky snake bayswater


----------



## jp23

Norrsken said:


> Feeling happy with my Suffolk, 50 % off! Love the leather &#128522;




So jealous I wanted this one but couldn't get the money in time! Is this the large?


----------



## Norrsken

jp23 said:


> So jealous I wanted this one but couldn't get the money in time! Is this the large?



No, it's the small one (but it's pretty roomy). I found her in my local store on the10th and the SA ler me buy her for the sale price so I feel very lucky &#128522;


----------



## Norrsken

Poppet46 said:


> Lovely!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## Gracie12

Norrsken said:


> Feeling happy with my Suffolk, 50 % off! Love the leather &#128522;



The leather is gorgeous, well so is the bag, looks great on you!


----------



## Norrsken

Gracie12 said:


> The leather is gorgeous, well so is the bag, looks great on you!



Thank you &#128522;, I really like that she's a bit old fashioned!


----------



## Linz379

Norrsken said:


> Feeling happy with my Suffolk, 50 % off! Love the leather &#128522;


Oh wow! That's a beauty. I keep lookin at the ginger shrunken calf in the sale. Just can't bring myself to buy!! Yours is lovely.


----------



## MsSusan

Os alexa


----------



## Poppet46

MsSusan said:


> Os alexa


Lovely!


----------



## MsSusan

Poppet46 said:


> Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## CPrincessUK

black forest bayswater


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> black forest bayswater



Colour twin!


----------



## Louliu71

MsSusan said:


> Os alexa



Gorgeous, who said lexis were out of fashion!

I saw two beauties yesterday, first irl sightings fir both colours - emerald green and grape, the grape was so vibrant


----------



## AnnaFreud

MsSusan said:


> Os alexa




I love where the Lexi hits your hip! Do you mind me asking how tall you are? My OS hits too low.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> Colour twin!
> 
> View attachment 2659012


very nice. looks gorgeous. black forest is a colour that can be used all year round


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> very nice. looks gorgeous. black forest is a colour that can be used all year round



Thank you, I struggled a bit with the push lock at first, but think I'm getting the hang if it. The liner really helps keep its shape and helps me find things easily


----------



## MsSusan

AnnaFreud said:


> I love where the Lexi hits your hip! Do you mind me asking how tall you are? My OS hits too low.


Thanks  I'm 5'9".


----------



## Poppet46

Louliu71 said:


> Colour twin!
> 
> View attachment 2659012


The tassel Lexi is really stunning


----------



## princesspig

Mini Alexa in bright cabbage


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Bays in heather glossy goat


----------



## Barkson

Oak Del Rey


----------



## Louliu71

Barkson said:


> Oak Del Rey



Gorgeous bag


----------



## Barkson

Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous bag


Thank you! Just bought her this week!


----------



## Gracie12

princesspig said:


> Mini Alexa in bright cabbage



What colour is bright cabbage - do you have a pic?


----------



## Poppet46

Barkson said:


> Oak Del Rey


Lovely bag


----------



## Linz379

Using chocolate Antony today, for a day out with my children!


----------



## princesspig

Gracie12 said:


> What colour is bright cabbage - do you have a pic?



It's a really pretty green. 

Here's an old picture of the bag - the colour is much more vibrant than on the picture, but I cannot seem to get my camera to pick it up:


----------



## Gracie12

That is a lovely green, when you put cabbage green I thought 'what on earth'!! But it is very pretty, mind you didn't know whether to admire the bag or your dog, gorgeous too!!


----------



## Poppet46

princesspig said:


> It's a really pretty green.
> 
> Here's an old picture of the bag - the colour is much more vibrant than on the picture, but I cannot seem to get my camera to pick it up:


Love it so pretty


----------



## idyllicwaters

I've been using my Nude Small Willow this whole week. I was keeping her in her box for so long I felt bad about not using it! Now that it's summer and I've swapped most of my jeans out for dresses I feel less paranoid about taking her out with me.


----------



## Poppet46

idyllicwaters said:


> I've been using my Nude Small Willow this whole week. I was keeping her in her box for so long I felt bad about not using it! Now that it's summer and I've swapped most of my jeans out for dresses I feel less paranoid about taking her out with me.


Mod shots please


----------



## stcstc

carried mulberry pink lily to mulberry boutique


----------



## stcstc

Two mulberrys in a row
This pickle green is just perfect!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Loopy leopard alexa hobo


----------



## Serva1

My croc embossed Bays ( use it when I drive to the countryhouse)


----------



## shopaholic_uk

stcstc said:


> Two mulberrys in a row
> This pickle green is just perfect!



Wow I love the pickle green!  Very tempted myself now, it looks like it will go with so much


----------



## Poppet46

Third time lucky for me with a Dorset tote - used this fruity beauty today


----------



## Dovey123

Feeling summery &#127774;&#127774;&#127774;&#127774;&#127774;&#127774;


----------



## Jennywren28

Ooh is this petrol blue or grape? Either way it looks gorge! Do you find it goes with most of your wardrobe?


----------



## Dovey123

Jennywren28 said:


> Ooh is this petrol blue or grape? Either way it looks gorge! Do you find it goes with most of your wardrobe?


Thank you  She is grape  .She goes with lots .I have the strap doubled over at the moment ,like a shoulder bag ..loving it


----------



## stcstc

shopaholic_uk said:


> Wow I love the pickle green!  Very tempted myself now, it looks like it will go with so much


It does go with a lot. It is more neutral and practical in real life than in picture.


----------



## handbagahholic

Still oak leopard Lexi! I do love her  




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Daria hobo today with purse and pouch to match


----------



## handbagahholic

Dark blush med lily and trippy tiger scarf on there first outing  




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Amachelle

Foggy grey alexa


----------



## jp23

handbagahholic said:


> Dark blush med lily and trippy tiger scarf on there first outing
> View attachment 2664715
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



SOOoooo jealous!


----------



## idyllicwaters

Poppet46 said:


> Mod shots please




It's been a busy past few days. Sorry the pic came so late!

Another sunny day with the nude small Willow


----------



## handbagahholic

idyllicwaters said:


> It's been a busy past few days. Sorry the pic came so late!
> 
> Another sunny day with the nude small Willow
> 
> View attachment 2665149




Beautiful  so hoping to get my hands on one in the sale 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jp23

idyllicwaters said:


> it's been a busy past few days. Sorry the pic came so late!
> 
> Another sunny day with the nude small willow
> 
> View attachment 2665149




loooooooove


----------



## Gracie12

idyllicwaters said:


> It's been a busy past few days. Sorry the pic came so late!
> 
> Another sunny day with the nude small Willow
> 
> Truly gorgeous - green eyed monster is appearing!


----------



## J.A.N.

After carrying my Beatrice Mushroom Hobo all over summer.
Time for a change L/Vuitton Eva clutch with a stronger robust L/V mono strap for a trip to Legoland 2morrow.


----------



## idyllicwaters

handbagahholic said:


> Beautiful  so hoping to get my hands on one in the sale
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you! I hope you get one!! The Willow had truly grown on me by the time I picked this one up in the Winter sale; I disliked it a lot at first! Haha how quickly opinions can end up changing. Which color are you hoping for?



jp23 said:


> loooooooove



Thanks~ 



Gracie12 said:


> Truly gorgeous - green eyed monster is appearing!



Thank you Gracie!


----------



## kirpi_chan

My lovely khaki green Roxanne ....out from a long hibernation..


----------



## Amachelle

Choccy bays on my anniversary trip to Stratford-upon-Avon


----------



## Poppet46

handbagahholic said:


> Dark blush med lily and trippy tiger scarf on there first outing
> View attachment 2664715
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love this!


----------



## Poppet46

idyllicwaters said:


> It's been a busy past few days. Sorry the pic came so late!
> 
> Another sunny day with the nude small Willow
> 
> View attachment 2665149


That is a beautiful bag :greengrin:


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Daria hobo today with purse and pouch to match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2664662



I love matchey matchey! Glad I'm not the only one that leaves the plastic on the Daria plaque


----------



## Louliu71

Amachelle said:


> Choccy bays on my anniversary trip to Stratford-upon-Avon



I just got me a bit of choc too! Lovely bag


----------



## Louliu71

idyllicwaters said:


> It's been a busy past few days. Sorry the pic came so late!
> 
> Another sunny day with the nude small Willow
> 
> View attachment 2665149



Stunning bag!


----------



## Louliu71

handbagahholic said:


> Dark blush med lily and trippy tiger scarf on there first outing
> View attachment 2664715
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Very nice


----------



## handbagahholic

Louliu71 said:


> Very nice




Thankyou  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> I love matchey matchey! Glad I'm not the only one that leaves the plastic on the Daria plaque




Ha I knew someone was bound to notice !


----------



## beaver232

Pink champagne alexa


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Heather Bays again today in the sunshine


----------



## Linz379

Silky snake reg alexa in petrol. She's my favourite!


----------



## Pol

Black lily.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

os Foxlock Alexa- hedgehog bronze...slightly obsessed with a bright jacket as you can see by them hanging on my door!


----------



## Gracie12

Gorgeous bag! But, where the hell do you live to be wearing shorts lol! It's been wet and stormy all day where I am :rain:


----------



## Dovey123

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous bag! But, where the hell do you live to be wearing shorts lol! It's been wet and stormy all day where I am :rain:


#stalkeralert 

Come rain or shine Jaz rocks anything


----------



## idyllicwaters

Small Primrose today for hands free NYC walking.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous bag! But, where the hell do you live to be wearing shorts lol! It's been wet and stormy all day where I am :rain:




Lol...well this was for dinner and the sun made an appearance in the evening,but dovey is right- rain or shine i wear whatever lol


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> 
> Come rain or shine Jaz rocks anything




You no me dovey! Anything goes lol! And thankyou x


----------



## Izzy48

Midnight Alexa and I love it!


----------



## stcstc

Take mulberry pink bays to enjoy the sunny afternoon. Somebody did ruin my day though...


----------



## Gracie12

Gorgeous, hope she enjoyed her salad?

What happened?


----------



## stcstc

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous, hope she enjoyed her salad?
> 
> What happened?


I think she did 
Went to tell a lady she left her phone on the table, and she was rude and yelled at me and said something unpleasant... Considering the fact that she left when I sat down, I guess I am not her type


----------



## Ria2011

Aubergine bayswater shoulder for the last two days.


----------



## s_kat

Love aubergine!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder for the last two days.



I think this is my favourite bag from your collection, I would love this colour in a lexi


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder for the last two days.



When did you sneak that one in? Have you bought it in the sale...lovely


----------



## Ria2011

s_kat said:


> Love aubergine!


Cheers s_kat


Louliu71 said:


> I think this is my favourite bag from your collection, I would love this colour in a lexi


Thanks Louliu, they missed a trick not producing this colour in more styles.


elvisfan4life said:


> When did you sneak that one in? Have you bought it in the sale...lovely


Cheers Elvis. A last minute sale buy after they went down to half price. I ordered it from the Covent Garden store last Friday.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers s_kat
> 
> Thanks Louliu, they missed a trick not producing this colour in more styles.
> 
> Cheers Elvis. A last minute sale buy after they went down to half price. I ordered it from the Covent Garden store last Friday.



Its beautiful well done you


----------



## Gracie12

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder for the last two days.



Gorgeous colour - well done for a great sale find!


----------



## jp23

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder for the last two days.




I'm really not a purple person like the color is nice but for some reason I've never really wanted anything purple until I saw these bags soooooo beautiful such a luxurious color!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder for the last two days.



Hun could you post a pic of this next to a medium lily for size comparison? Thanks


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black nvt bays  Even after almost 3 years she still has a heavenly leather smell.


----------



## CPrincessUK

This is so pretty! Congrats.


----------



## Ria2011

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous colour - well done for a great sale find!





jp23 said:


> I'm really not a purple person like the color is nice but for some reason I've never really wanted anything purple until I saw these bags soooooo beautiful such a luxurious color!





CPrincessUK said:


> This is so pretty! Congrats.



Aah, thanks everyone. I'm really loving it at the moment and it's not too fiddly. The colour's a bonus too and will be perfect for winter.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

It was you Ria
Beautiful! Enjoy x


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Hun could you post a pic of this next to a medium lily for size comparison? Thanks


Here you go hun. Medium lily is a bit longer and taller, however the bayswater shoulder expands a lot more.


----------



## Ria2011

Mollydoodledon said:


> It was you Ria
> Beautiful! Enjoy x


Thanks Mollydoodledon, enjoy your PML satchel too!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bless you Ria perfect pics thank you


----------



## NY2005

Medium Lily in emerald. used her last night for a theatre trip, am going to use her again today, hoping for a pub lunch!!


----------



## Linz379

NY2005 said:


> Medium Lily in emerald. used her last night for a theatre trip, am going to use her again today, hoping for a pub lunch!!


Beautiful  I love this bag


----------



## beaver232

Fab fab pics here! X


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

NY2005 said:


> Medium Lily in emerald. used her last night for a theatre trip, am going to use her again today, hoping for a pub lunch!!




Gorgeous! I'm ever so jealous


----------



## NY2005

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments. I did start off using her only for a 'special occasion' whatever that means !!! Then I decided shes too pretty to be left in her dust bag so I've started to use her a bit more often. I now have my sights on medium lily in red or oxblood. Im hoping for an oxblood reveal from someone. Happy Sunday X


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NY2005 said:


> Thanks ladies for the lovely comments. I did start off using her only for a 'special occasion' whatever that means !!! Then I decided shes too pretty to be left in her dust bag so I've started to use her a bit more often. I now have my sights on medium lily in red or oxblood. Im hoping for an oxblood reveal from someone. Happy Sunday X




She is beautiful NY and should be used and enjoyed x


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Medium Lily in emerald. used her last night for a theatre trip, am going to use her again today, hoping for a pub lunch!!


Gorgeous lily!


----------



## wee drop o bush

NY2005 said:


> Medium Lily in emerald. used her last night for a theatre trip, am going to use her again today, hoping for a pub lunch!!




That was one Lily that I really wanted to get  
Some time I will treat myself to a leather Lily


----------



## NY2005

wee drop o bush said:


> That was one Lily that I really wanted to get
> Some time I will treat myself to a leather Lily


Thanks wee drop. There seems to be a nice amount of medium Lily's in different colours coming from Mulberry I am sure there will be one coming your way soon


----------



## stcstc

small del rey in golden yellow


----------



## MiniMabel

stcstc said:


> small del rey in golden yellow



Very vibrant!   I've never seen an SDR in yellow...it's like sunshine!


----------



## CPrincessUK

stcstc said:


> small del rey in golden yellow


it is gorgeous!


----------



## stcstc

Thank you! She is a surprise to me too! A little sunshine for the summer

Thanks!!


----------



## stcstc

I am so bad at multi-quote.... sorry...


----------



## Ria2011

Midnight medium lily for the last few days


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily for the last few days



Gorgeous. Would love to see your updated collection


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous. Would love to see your updated collection


Cheers CP, I do need to do another one, the only downer is it takes a long time to get them all out


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily for the last few days


Beautiful x


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> Beautiful x


Thanks Beaver, I love this bag.


----------



## bbagsforever

My Roxanne!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

bbagsforever said:


> My Roxanne!




Lovely! The bag which first made me fall in love with Mulberry.
Only these days it would be too heavy for me  looks great on you tho


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lovely! The bag which first made me fall in love with Mulberry.
> Only these days it would be too heavy for me  looks great on you tho


They made them in goatskin!!! Nice and light!! Stone one is,similar to current taupe


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> They made them in goatskin!!! Nice and light!! Stone one is,similar to current taupe




Bet you've got one Elvis?????
I remember holding an oak one in London  many years ago and thought by the time I got the kitchen sink in there I wouldn't be able to carry it!
But I think they are fantastic bags and is what made me want a Mulberry in the first place


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mollydoodledon said:


> Bet you've got one Elvis?????
> I remember holding an oak one in London  many years ago and thought by the time I got the kitchen sink in there I wouldn't be able to carry it!
> But I think they are fantastic bags and is what made me want a Mulberry in the first place


Two!!! Stone and emerald with silver hardware


----------



## Mollydoodledon

elvisfan4life said:


> Two!!! Stone and emerald with silver hardware




Duh! See what I mean about my head! You even stated on here what colour they were!!!! Concentrate Anne! I saw an emerald bag somewhere recently and thought it looked lovely, think it was a Cecily


----------



## tatertot

Using my OS Plum Alexa today


----------



## Mollydoodledon

tatertot said:


> Using my OS Plum Alexa today




Lovely colour in the sunshine


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today


----------



## Mollydoodledon

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023




Congratulations CPrincessuk
Hope you had a lovely day  & very well done on your PHD


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mollydoodledon said:


> Congratulations CPrincessuk
> Hope you had a lovely day  & very well done on your PHD



Thank you


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023


Congrats CP!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Congrats CP!!




Thanks!! Decided that I may need another medium lily in my life! Hehe


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Thanks!! Decided that I may need another medium lily in my life! Hehe


I completely understand if you do go for another (not that I'm enabling or anything)


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag yesterday and emerald mabel today.


----------



## handbagahholic

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023




Congratulation CP you look wonderful! Hope you had a wonderful day x


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> I completely understand if you do go for another (not that I'm enabling or anything)



Hehe. Thinking Oxblood


----------



## CPrincessUK

handbagahholic said:


> Congratulation CP you look wonderful! Hope you had a wonderful day x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you. It was a fabulous day!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023



Congrats CP! You look fab, hope you had a fabulous day!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thank you OBTM


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023


Congratulations CP! You look fab & I see that lily did sneak in there to enjoy your moment too. She looks wonderful! X


----------



## jp23

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023




Congrats! You look amazing! Your lily is almost as stunning as you !


----------



## mills

Congratulations CP, what an achievement... and I see Lily sitting there to the right of the photo!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Haha. Ladies you are right. I had given my hubby to hold it and didn't realise he put it down on the bench and so she is in the photo too. Hehe.  She is a beauty isn't she?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023




I have only JUST seen Lily sitting on the wall! But if others hadn't pointed it out  I'd never have known it was there coz you said it wasn't in the pics lol! Lovely bag  for a lovely lady


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023



Looking gorgeous as always CP! Huge congratulations on your achievement


----------



## Food Fash Fit

Not technically today but I thought you'd like to see my medium tweed Lily on the Silverstone finish line!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mollydoodledon said:


> I have only JUST seen Lily sitting on the wall! But if others hadn't pointed it out  I'd never have known it was there coz you said it wasn't in the pics lol! Lovely bag  for a lovely lady


hehehe. thank you. I hadn't seen her there initially either!



gunsandbanjos said:


> Looking gorgeous as always CP! Huge congratulations on your achievement


Thank you 


Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2687913
> 
> 
> Not technically today but I thought you'd like to see my medium tweed Lily on the Silverstone finish line!


love your medium tweed cecily!


----------



## s_kat

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023


Congrats!


----------



## handbagahholic

Food Fash Fit said:


> View attachment 2687913
> 
> 
> Not technically today but I thought you'd like to see my medium tweed Lily on the Silverstone finish line!




Love this! Great pic  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## KW2013

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023




Congratulations! &#128079;


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear ladies, 
finally feeling brave enough to post a picture, as I'm quite new here. Yesterday arrived a little something from lovely UK... and here it is:
My brandnew birthday-purse together with my not so brandnew allday no mulb workhorse. 







I hope the uploading of the picture works!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Ludmilla said:


> Dear ladies,
> finally feeling brave enough to post a picture, as I'm quite new here. Yesterday arrived a little something from lovely UK... and here it is:
> My brandnew birthday-purse together with my not so brandnew allday no mulb workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the uploading of the picture works!




Congratulations on your lovely birthday present purse. Such a great colour and will match with most colours. Enjoy and welcome to the forum


----------



## Izzy48

Wonderful bag! Most importantly, congratulations on your PhD achievement!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you so much. The purse is small wonder with so much space. Everything important fits in it. I'm very in love with it.


----------



## J.A.N.

Took my Beatrice hobo and Daria petrol wrist clutch out.
My sons receptions ports day today.


----------



## cobaltblue

Ballet pink lily has been out and about with me this afternoon running errands and will be coming out on date night tonight


----------



## J.A.N.

Today its my new to me Purple Suede/Nubuck Beatrice Tote


----------



## hellobex

I've been carrying a Heritage Bayswater Satchel in Nightshade Blue these past 2 weeks!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Lily today whilst on a break away in
Bristol ..


----------



## Poppet46

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2690294
> 
> 
> Lily today whilst on a break away in
> Bristol ..


Love the bag and the kimono?  they are so versatile


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Poppet46 said:


> Love the bag and the kimono?  they are so versatile




Thank you!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2690294
> 
> 
> Lily today whilst on a break away in
> Bristol ..


so gorgeous! Love this look.


----------



## Linz379

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2690294
> 
> 
> Lily today whilst on a break away in
> Bristol ..


Love the lily


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I have really enjoyed carrying my lily for the last couple of days , just means I can't carry lots of stuff around which for me has been lovely especially in the heat!! ))


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I have really enjoyed carrying my lily for the last couple of days , just means I can't carry lots of stuff around which for me has been lovely especially in the heat!! ))


lily is just perfect!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

CPrincessUK said:


> lily is just perfect!!




I agree. I &#128150; my Lily


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Going out for dinner has to be my bayswater


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987




----------



## Mollydoodledon

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2690599




Lovely 
Enjoy your evening out with her&#128540;


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lovely
> Enjoy your evening out with her&#128540;




Thank you , we will x


----------



## candi_s

Mini Lily for a night out


----------



## Poppet46

candi_s said:


> Mini Lily for a night out
> 
> View attachment 2691272


Lovely and summery enjoy your night!


----------



## riffraff

I've enjoyed the novelty of being able to carry and match my handbag to my outfit/mood this week.

Monday - Taupe Bays Shoulder
Tuesday - Black Mini Alexa
Wednesday - Chanel Flap
Thursday - Chanel Tote
Friday - Scribble Lily
Today - Taupe Bays Shoulder


----------



## riffraff

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023


 
Well done and many congratulations. You look gorgeous and I love that your Lily photobombed you!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

riffraff said:


> I've enjoyed the novelty of being able to carry and match my handbag to my outfit/mood this week.
> 
> Monday - Taupe Bays Shoulder
> Tuesday - Black Mini Alexa
> Wednesday - Chanel Flap
> Thursday - Chanel Tote
> Friday - Scribble Lily
> Today - Taupe Bays Shoulder



Wow! What a lovely selection of bags


----------



## riffraff

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wow! What a lovely selection of bags


 
Thank you Molly. Is that a Bearded Collie in your Avatar?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

riffraff said:


> Thank you Molly. Is that a Bearded Collie in your Avatar?



Hi Riffraff
He's a Tibetan Terrier. So he is not as big as a bearded collie but they aren't too dissimilar in looks


----------



## riffraff

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi Riffraff
> He's a Tibetan Terrier. So he is not as big as a bearded collie but they aren't too dissimilar in looks


 
Gorgeous Boy, he looks very cheeky!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

riffraff said:


> Gorgeous Boy, he looks very cheeky!




He is indeed cheeky  a very spoilt rascal and gets away with murder from DH!


----------



## CPrincessUK

riffraff said:


> Well done and many congratulations. You look gorgeous and I love that your Lily photobombed you!



Haha. She so did!! Hehe. I want another lily!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

riffraff said:


> I've enjoyed the novelty of being able to carry and match my handbag to my outfit/mood this week.
> 
> Monday - Taupe Bays Shoulder
> Tuesday - Black Mini Alexa
> Wednesday - Chanel Flap
> Thursday - Chanel Tote
> Friday - Scribble Lily
> Today - Taupe Bays Shoulder



Ooh would love to see pics of your bag collection!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023




Congrats! U look fabulous!! U must be so proud x x


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Congrats! U look fabulous!! U must be so proud x x



Thank you. I was on a happy high for a few days. Hehe.

Carried black buffalo shine regular lily to village festival today. Going back later for fireworks at 10!


----------



## beaver232

Mollydoodledon said:


> Hi Riffraff
> He's a Tibetan Terrier. So he is not as big as a bearded collie but they aren't too dissimilar in looks


He's gorgeous!!!!! Sooo cute ! :doggie:


----------



## Candysroom

Mole grey medium Lily to see "The Glamour of Italian Fashion" at the V and A today. Very glamorous it was too!


----------



## cruella

My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Poppet46

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!


How very beautiful


----------



## NY2005

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!


Very summery, love your scarf too


----------



## daisyw

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!




I really love this colour. Must put it on my wishlist


----------



## Mayfly285

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!




Congratulations, bag twin!   She looks so gorgeous with your beautiful scarf; so fresh and summery!


----------



## CPrincessUK

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!



This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried medium lily for my PhD graduation (not in photo). Lots of mulberry bags spotted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2687023


Congrats Cp well done you look fab xxxx


----------



## cruella

Mayfly285 said:


> Congratulations, bag twin!   She looks so gorgeous with your beautiful scarf; so fresh and summery!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## cruella

CPrincessUK said:


> This is absolutely stunning!





 I am glad you like it!


----------



## Louliu71

First day out choc SBS...... With indentations beginning to show towards the back due to the sharp inking on the edge of the handles..... Hmmmmm!

Smell is divine and holds so much for a weeny bag


----------



## Louliu71

Oops forgot pic and also noticed small light indentations on the front now


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> First day out choc SBS...... With indentations beginning to show towards the back due to the sharp inking on the edge of the handles..... Hmmmmm!
> 
> Smell is divine and holds so much for a weeny bag




I've been carrying my oak SBS recently - I love her size, smell and colour but, like you, have some pretty major indentations on the back from the sharp inking ...   I bought her from Wheeler's last summer, and haven't used her at all until this year - it's very disappointing to have these marks on what is essentially a new bag.  I just hope they don't eventually wear right through ...


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> Congrats Cp well done you look fab xxxx



thanks JAN where have you been hanging out lately?


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> thanks JAN where have you been hanging out lately?



No where special gemporia.com  purchased some lovely rings must say ive been spending more time with the family and less time on the purse forum and its worked stopped me buying ive just bought two bags one for my sister and one for me.(Beatrice musroom hobo and purple tote.

Getting the urge to buy a del rey in petrol but havent as yet.


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> No where special gemporia.com  purchased some lovely rings must say ive been spending more time with the family and less time on the purse forum and its worked stopped me buying ive just bought two bags one for my sister and one for me.(Beatrice musroom hobo and purple tote.
> 
> Getting the urge to buy a del rey in petrol but havent as yet.



hehehe. well you be good  Glad you are doing well.


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> I've been carrying my oak SBS recently - I love her size, smell and colour but, like you, have some pretty major indentations on the back from the sharp inking ...   I bought her from Wheeler's last summer, and haven't used her at all until this year - it's very disappointing to have these marks on what is essentially a new bag.  I just hope they don't eventually wear right through ...



Oh no, sorry to hear that, are you still in the warranty? I didn't get a receipt as it was an ebay purchase, apparently bought in the winter sale, so not even 7 months old yet. I may still contact M customer services. It was definitely unused, so not good marks first day out


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> hehehe. well you be good  Glad you are doing well.



Thanks Cp xxxx
Ummm i knew it wouldnt last CP 
Ive just bought a Daria Satchel In petrol.

After having no petrol bag at all i needed this one.
I pre had the daria in oxblood and then the med hobo in petrol.
Which i miss dearly.

I deserve a treat for being so good dont u think?
My petrol daria clutch is so wearable and i use it everyday this finish is the best imo as its very durable.


----------



## steph22

I'm in York today with my oak Lily


----------



## elvisfan4life

And did you pop to the outlet???.


----------



## elvisfan4life

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Cp xxxx
> Ummm i knew it wouldnt last CP
> Ive just bought a Daria Satchel In petrol.
> 
> After having no petrol bag at all i needed this one.
> I pre had the daria in oxblood and then the med hobo in petrol.
> Which i miss dearly.
> 
> I deserve a treat for being so good dont u think?
> My petrol daria clutch is so wearable and i use it everyday this finish is the best imo as its very durable.



Well done JAN


----------



## elvisfan4life

steph22 said:


> I'm in York today with my oak Lily
> 
> View attachment 2695986



You both look lovely


----------



## J.A.N.

I have been using my Beatrice Mushroom Hobo and Purple Tote alternatively.


----------



## J.A.N.

elvisfan4life said:


> Well done JAN



Aww Elvis i still feel a bit guilty though.
Not buying anything else for a while.


----------



## SuzyB

Been carrying queen green Dorset tote all summer and have ignored all others apart from cream Jimmy Choo clutch and cream Jimmy Choo tote. It's a summer colour....


----------



## Linz379

steph22 said:


> I'm in York today with my oak Lily
> 
> View attachment 2695986


Love this bag! One of my absolute favourites


----------



## steph22

elvisfan4life said:


> You both look lovely



Thanks, did pop in but nothing took my fancy. The floor was rather croaky though!


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Cp xxxx
> Ummm i knew it wouldnt last CP
> Ive just bought a Daria Satchel In petrol.
> 
> After having no petrol bag at all i needed this one.
> I pre had the daria in oxblood and then the med hobo in petrol.
> Which i miss dearly.
> 
> I deserve a treat for being so good dont u think?
> My petrol daria clutch is so wearable and i use it everyday this finish is the best imo as its very durable.



hahaha you are something else . I knew you would regret moving on your petrol med hobo but the satchel is lovely too.


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> hahaha you are something else . I knew you would regret moving on your petrol med hobo but the satchel is lovely too.




I really did regret it.
If this satchel hadn't of just conveniently popped up.
Story of my life lol
I wouldn't have bought anything else.
Honest xxxx


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> I really did regret it.
> If this satchel hadn't of just conveniently popped up.
> Story of my life lol
> I wouldn't have bought anything else.
> Honest xxxx



mmmhmmmmm.............


----------



## Linz379

silky snake alexa in petrol today, to visit family!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

I also had SS Alexa out today for the first time after carrying bays for past couple months


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mollydoodledon said:


> I also had SS Alexa out today for the first time after carrying bays for past couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697700




Sorry Nightshade blue ( forgot to add colour)


----------



## Gracie12

Molly, that is one gorgeous bag - SS is def my favourite leather


----------



## Gracie12

Linz379 said:


> View attachment 2697474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silky snake alexa in petrol today, to visit family!



Also a gorgeous bag! You gotta love SS!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mollydoodledon said:


> I also had SS Alexa out today for the first time after carrying bays for past couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697700




Lush! Loving ss also! X


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Aww.  thanks ladies, I really enjoyed carrying her, so much lighter than my bays so think I might stick with this one for a while until of course I wear black then something else may come out of the wardrobe lol! I really need to start using my bags!!!


----------



## Dovey123

Carrying my beautiful , but broken Alexa today ( turn lock won't turn )
Just spoken to the lovely ladies at Manchester as I have lost the receipt and I will be taking her in next week . 
I really must not take any money . I resisted the sales so has been a while since I bought a mulberry . I really must not fall in love with oxblood tessie !!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128563;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> Carrying my beautiful , but broken Alexa today ( turn lock won't turn )
> Just spoken to the lovely ladies at Manchester as I have lost the receipt and I will be taking her in next week .
> I really must not take any money . I resisted the sales so has been a while since I bought a mulberry . I really must not fall in love with oxblood tessie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2698194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128563;




Lush colour! i hope shes fixed and perfect for you again soon!..you obviously deserve a treat as you resisted in the sales! Your practically owed something mulberry lol!


----------



## princesspig

Bright cabbage mini-Alexa. Some people might think it clashes horribly with bright pink trousers, but I think it looks cool together.


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Sorry Nightshade blue ( forgot to add colour)



Fab choice, bag twin!  XX


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> Fab choice, bag twin!  XX




Mayfly, you have a lot more mulberry handbags than you let on to have lol!!
Didn't know about that one, think we will be looking for some more pics soon Ha! Ha!
The torment returns &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Mayfly, you have a lot more mulberry handbags than you let on to have lol!!
> Didn't know about that one, think we will be looking for some more pics soon Ha! Ha!
> The torment returns &#128540;&#128540;



I have her sister in ss pebbled beige, too - I bought her first and loved her so much that I bought Miss Nightshade in the Canopy sale!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mayfly285 said:


> I have her sister in ss pebbled beige, too - I bought her first and loved her so much that I bought Miss Nightshade in the Canopy sale!




Oh you lucky lady!!! I saw a pic of the beige & thought it was fantastic 
Bag envy


----------



## Mayfly285

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oh you lucky lady!!! I saw a pic of the beige & thought it was fantastic
> Bag envy



Thank you, Molly! I bought her in Canopy and use gel to keep her scales smooth - although she's more robust than she looks!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Using my pavement grey Alexa today. Have been using her the past few days, really love her as she goes with pretty much everything. 

Technically I don't need to use a handbag myself as my Storksak quilted Elizabeth changing bag fits everything for my 2 kids in nappies plus room for my stuff Just seems a shame to not use my mulberrys that's all


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Using my pavement grey Alexa today. Have been using her the past few days, really love her as she goes with pretty much everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically I don't need to use a handbag myself as my Storksak quilted Elizabeth changing bag fits everything for my 2 kids in nappies plus room for my stuff Just seems a shame to not use my mulberrys that's all




Love the pavement grey Tired Mummy. Of course you need to use your bags, it would be a sin not to.
Great bag


----------



## wee drop o bush

I went for a weekend break and took my Lily, it's a great 'going out' bag


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2699200




Pink for a lovely lady 
She's so cute


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mollydoodledon said:


> Love the pavement grey Tired Mummy. Of course you need to use your bags, it would be a sin not to.
> Great bag



Thanks Molly x 

Oooh loving the pink lily Wee Drop O Bush x do u find the pink denim easy to look after or does it mark easily? x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thanks Molly x
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh loving the pink lily Wee Drop O Bush x do u find the pink denim easy to look after or does it mark easily? x




TiredMummy Don't be asking wee drop if she can wash her pink lily like I did!!! I got a very quick reply lol!
I am a bit thick tho........,,,,


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

&#128514; I wanted the pink denim but was worried it would get dirty. I didn't think wash but maybe baby wipes? I must be a bit thick too &#128514;&#128513;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I've had it and used it since early 2012 and it's not difficult to care for if you are careful. Any marks I use either a baby wipe or a cotton bud with eye makeup remover. They lift off easily, I only had to top up the colour once after a more thorough clean and I found a Crazy Colour hair dye called Candy Floss which I painted on with a small brush and left to dry. It matched perfectly. There's one on NaughtiPidginsNest 
http://s819.photobucket.com/user/na...rry Lily Pink Denim Quilted NEW?sort=9&page=1


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Thanks Wee drop x it is lush and am tempted x


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2699200



This photo makes me smile - just lovely!


----------



## wee drop o bush

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thanks Wee drop x it is lush and am tempted x




Unless you have toddlers with sticky hands, wear a lot of dark denim or own cats that throw up on things then you can't go wrong. It's a really pretty bag and the postman's lock just makes it! 
It gets the same care as the rest of my bags, though my Effie is nearly indestructible


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> This photo makes me smile - just lovely!




Thanks


----------



## Candysroom

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!




Not been on TPF for a bit and just seen this. What a gorgeous combo- so elegant!


----------



## Gracie12

cruella said:


> My brand new Mulberry Bayswater in pistachio color. Accompanied by a Ferragamo scarf. I am thrilled about it because it is subtle and elegant. Although it does not cry for attention, it certainly makes a powerful fashion statement. Thank you, ladies!



Only just seen this - so, so pretty. Did you get the scarf to go with the bag, or did you have it already because it is a perfect combination?


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

wee drop o bush said:


> Unless you have toddlers with sticky hands, wear a lot of dark denim or own cats that throw up on things then you can't go wrong. It's a really pretty bag and the postman's lock just makes it!
> It gets the same care as the rest of my bags, though my Effie is nearly indestructible



That's what I am worried about x I have 2 mucky toddlers. I am especially worried about my DD who loves stroking my bags &#128553; It is so pretty though x


----------



## wee drop o bush

TiredMummyNBags said:


> That's what I am worried about x I have 2 mucky toddlers. I am especially worried about my DD who loves stroking my bags &#128553; It is so pretty though x




Oh, what about getting it and initially only using it for really special occasions and then as your toddlers get a wee but older you could use it more then?


----------



## J.A.N.

Going to Wooburn Safari Park with hubby and kids tomorrow for Eid and will be taking my Mushroom Beatrice Hobo.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh, what about getting it and initially only using it for really special occasions and then as your toddlers get a wee but older you could use it more then?




That could work &#128522; NPN is closed for short summer break at the mo so I have some time to have a little think x


----------



## riffraff

Oak Hanover


----------



## LittleFox

Last weekend I was out with my small Effie!


----------



## steph22

Medium Lily to work today.


----------



## Ria2011

Looking lovely steph & littlefox!

Wore my bright red medium lily yesterday & my first mulberry (toffee daria) today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Zigzag alexa last night!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Looking lovely steph & littlefox!
> 
> Wore my bright red medium lily yesterday & my first mulberry (toffee daria) today



Really gorgeous splash of colours Ria, love them both.


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Really gorgeous splash of colours Ria, love them both.


Thanks Mulberrygal, nothing better than a pop of colour on a dull day.


----------



## J.A.N.

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2700558
> 
> 
> Zigzag alexa last night!


Really rocking it with your lexy J2S.

Fab mod shot.


----------



## J.A.N.

steph22 said:


> Medium Lily to work today.
> 
> View attachment 2700384


Love this combination Steph looks really smart.


----------



## J.A.N.

Well after going on safari today really enjoyed ourselves.
Missed my UPS delivery 2day and collected instead.
So will be carrying my new Petrol Daria Satchel tomorrow.
A few pics for the album


----------



## steph22

J.A.N. said:


> Love this combination Steph looks really smart.


 
Thanks hun


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating with my cardinal red Bal Town today. It's the most comfortable bag I own to wear cross-body when walking. It will also hold all my essentials.............anything else is just too small  

and the sea looked so beautiful on my way to work, just had to include a pic


Tragically our neighboring towns Pier caught fire yesterday afternoon, could still see masses of smoke and smell burning from 10 miles away yesterday evening. They have managed to contain it but absolutely devastating for the Town, just before the big air show event too. The promenade will just not be the same


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2700558
> 
> 
> Zigzag alexa last night!



Wow that Zig zag really suits you Jaz, great choice.


----------



## s_kat

LittleFox said:


> Last weekend I was out with my small Effie!


Great photo!


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak SBS for crazy golf in Hastings ...


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak SBS for crazy golf in Hastings ...




That's naughty Mayfly, you could have called in and said hello, got a putter you could borrow too 

Lovely pic and bag, you certainly picked a lovely day for it ...................was this the crazy golf on the seafront?


----------



## LittleFox

Ria2011 said:


> Looking lovely steph & littlefox!
> 
> Wore my bright red medium lily yesterday & my first mulberry (toffee daria) today



Thanks Ria2011! Your both bags are lovely too, I especially love your red lily, gorgeous colour! 



Jazmine2smith said:


> Zigzag alexa last night!



Wow, you look amazing, what a fabulous bag! 



s_kat said:


> Great photo!



Thanks


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> That's naughty Mayfly, you could have called in and said hello, got a putter you could borrow too
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pic and bag, you certainly picked a lovely day for it ...................was this the crazy golf on the seafront?




I would have loved to, dear Mulberrygal, but I thought you were a lot further along the coastline, towards Portsmouth?!  We've been in Hastings for a week, in the sea every day except Sunday, and have enjoyed the Adventure, Pirate and Crazy varieties of golf with varying degrees of success - also ate far too much fish and chips ... Back home now, via another disappointing and fruitless visit to BV, and missing the sea already ... 

Btw, which pier was on fire near you?  I'm pleased that Hastings is finally getting its pier rebuilt - it's looking promising. 

I've just googled the fire - I can't believe it was Eastbourne and we didn't know about it.  We were at Camber Sands all day yesterday and haven't had the television or radio on all week ...  It's a dreadful mess - do they know how it started?


----------



## mills

The pier fire even made the news here in oz... Devastating.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> I would have loved to, dear Mulberrygal, but I thought you were a lot further along the coastline, towards Portsmouth?!  We've been in Hastings for a week, in the sea every day except Sunday, and have enjoyed the Adventure, Pirate and Crazy varieties of golf with varying degrees of success - also ate far too much fish and chips ... Back home now, via another disappointing and fruitless visit to BV, and missing the sea already ...
> 
> Btw, which pier was on fire near you?  I'm pleased that Hastings is finally getting its pier rebuilt - it's looking promising.
> 
> I've just googled the fire - I can't believe it was Eastbourne and we didn't know about it.  We were at Camber Sands all day yesterday and haven't had the television or radio on all week ...  It's a dreadful mess - do they know how it started?



It's sounds as though you had a great time. Hastings is a wonderful holiday for kids, even the big ones :giggles: especially if you have fantastic weather. 

I live between Hastings and Eastbourne, my sister has a beach hut at Cooden and we have enjoyed many lovely days on the beach with the kids. I couldn't believe we were loosing another pier. They seem to have ruled out arson, as was Hastings. Amazingly there were no casualties, about 100 were  evacuated  very quickly.  It seems that 2/3 have been saved thanks to firefighters but the old ballroom has been lost. Eastbourne are hoping they will be able to repair and re- open for next summer.

Shame no goodies at Bicester..............but I think you got a good stash last time.  

Did you take Miss Teddies with you? We need to see pics


----------



## Mayfly285

I love Hastings - I used to come here (and St Leonard's) as a child and it's great that my girls love the same things I did! We had a fab free boat trip on Sunday, at the HMBYC, going out on a couple of beautiful crafts.  

Miss Teddy didn't come with me this time; I alternated an Anya Hindmarch hands-free with my small oak Anthony. The sbs had her own chair at The Lifeboat yesterday, posing here with my new Starsign Pandora stacking rings!


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> I love Hastings - I used to come here (and St Leonard's) as a child and it's great that my girls love the same things I did! We had a fab free boat trip on Sunday, at the HMBYC, going out on a couple of beautiful crafts.
> 
> Miss Teddy didn't come with me this time; I alternated an Anya Hindmarch hands-free with my small oak Anthony. The sbs had her own chair at The Lifeboat yesterday, posing here with my new Starsign Pandora stacking rings!



Lovely oak sbs and pandora rings  I love my pandora bracelet....charms are as addictive as mulberry


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mayfly285 said:


> I love Hastings - I used to come here (and St Leonard's) as a child and it's great that my girls love the same things I did! We had a fab free boat trip on Sunday, at the HMBYC, going out on a couple of beautiful crafts.
> 
> Miss Teddy didn't come with me this time; I alternated an Anya Hindmarch hands-free with my small oak Anthony. The sbs had her own chair at The Lifeboat yesterday, posing here with my new Starsign Pandora stacking rings!




All lovely!
Pandora is addictive too


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Lovely oak sbs and pandora rings  I love my pandora bracelet....charms are as addictive as mulberry




Thank you, Ser; I don't know which is more dangerous: Mulberry or Pandora!  At least you can hide the Pamdora purchases more easily!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> All lovely!
> Pandora is addictive too




Thank you, wee drop!   I'm certainly discovering that about Pandora - I was lucky enough to get a couple of charms that were retired, but lurking under the counter of my fairly local Pandora stockist.


----------



## Candysroom

My new to me Oak Cookie Bayswater stopping for a glass of wine in Southampton today'


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> I love Hastings - I used to come here (and St Leonard's) as a child and it's great that my girls love the same things I did! We had a fab free boat trip on Sunday, at the HMBYC, going out on a couple of beautiful crafts.
> 
> Miss Teddy didn't come with me this time; I alternated an Anya Hindmarch hands-free with my small oak Anthony. The sbs had her own chair at The Lifeboat yesterday, posing here with my new Starsign Pandora stacking rings!





Ser said:


> Lovely oak sbs and pandora rings  I love my pandora bracelet....charms are as addictive as mulberry





Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Ser; I don't know which is more dangerous: Mulberry or Pandora!  At least you can hide the Pamdora purchases more easily!



Me too it's gorgeous,  I like your logic of being able to hide charms away easier. 

I'd love a Pandora bracelet, they are so pretty and so many to choose from but I have a silver charm bracelet DH bought me many years ago and Links of Lon charms have been added over the years. It has a lot of sentimental value which doesn't stop me lusting after a Pandora, :shame. :I can see they would be addictive 

 I think I'd be crossing the line with Hubs if I mentioned it, especially as I have my eye on some earrings for our Anniversary.  

That must have been a long journey for you to Hastings Mayfly, how long did it take?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Candysroom said:


> My new to me Oak Cookie Bayswater stopping for a glass of wine in Southampton today'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704659





I adore those! There's one on NPN and it's caught my eye event time I look. But I want a pair of Laboutin shoes so I'm saving for those.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Candysroom said:


> My new to me Oak Cookie Bayswater stopping for a glass of wine in Southampton today'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2704659



Gorgeous x I ve been eyeing the one on NPN everytime as well. Love the look of it but too big for my needs at the mo as still using a changing bag as well as have 2 in nappies&#128513; x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took oak Lexi out on her maiden voyage today &#128513;


----------



## Candysroom

I do love my new Cookie. I have to say it is the floppiest bag I have ever had. It's got a Samorga liner in it and still a bit floppy but I forgive it! The one on NPN looks lovely too!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> Me too it's gorgeous,  I like your logic of being able to hide charms away easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love a Pandora bracelet, they are so pretty and so many to choose from but I have a silver charm bracelet DH bought me many years ago and Links of Lon charms have been added over the years. It has a lot of sentimental value which doesn't stop me lusting after a Pandora, :shame. :I can see they would be addictive
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd be crossing the line with Hubs if I mentioned it, especially as I have my eye on some earrings for our Anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been a long journey for you to Hastings Mayfly, how long did it take?




I never had a proper charm bracelet, only the one my mum gave me with the memories that were hers, not mine, so I was pleased to get a Pandora and buy the ones I really liked.  I've just bought the chubby pony, to represent my taking up riding again after a break of over 12 years, and the windmill because a) I love windmills and b) it sort of represents the crazy golf! 

I usually allow at least three hours to get to Kent and another hour down to Hastings on the A21.  Of course, with motorway delays and stop-offs at service stations, BV etc etc you need to factor in at least another hour ...


----------



## aerinha

This month's girl:  mini Lexi in bluebell.  She is counting the days until our trip to the Downton exhibit.


----------



## snowbubble

Baby sits in the back seat. ^____^


----------



## snowbubble

aerinha said:


> This month's girl:  mini Lexi in bluebell.  She is counting the days until our trip to the Downton exhibit.




Shes a cutie!


----------



## aerinha

snowbubble said:


> Shes a cutie!



Thanks, so is yours


----------



## steph22

Not used Alexa in a long time, but fitted well for this weather.


----------



## riffraff

Oak Hanover again. I love this bag for sightseeing and want to get to carry it as much as I can before the weather turns lol.


----------



## jp23

Love the photos such a great way to lighten up the morning ! Lol!


----------



## Clairemumof3

used my new Tessie today for the first time. SA in JL pounced on me asking all about it as they had just had the med black in


----------



## NY2005

Clairemumof3 said:


> View attachment 2705729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used my new Tessie today for the first time. SA in JL pounced on me asking all about it as they had just had the med black in


How was she Claire ? A joy to carry I expect..! I love the look of the french purse x


----------



## Candysroom

Still with Oak Cookie Bays but without the wine today!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took raspberry Lily out for the first time today. Such a lovely pop of colour &#128522;


----------



## NY2005

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took raspberry Lily out for the first time today. Such a lovely pop of colour &#128522;


Looking lovely, loving the iced coffee too!! Daria satchel for me.  Trip to the park, the post office and supermarket. I'm so rock n roll ...!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely, loving the iced coffee too!! Daria satchel for me.  Trip to the park, the post office and supermarket. I'm so rock n roll ...!



Oooh ur Daria satchel is LUSH. Very summery too x

The iced coffee was a god sent it's been so hot. We got the babysitter in to look after the kids so we could go for a nice lunch then wander around town. Guess where we spent most our time?! H&M looking at kids clothes cos they have amazing air con &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; .


----------



## NY2005

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Oooh ur Daria satchel is LUSH. Very summery too x
> 
> The iced coffee was a god sent it's been so hot. We got the babysitter in to look after the kids so we could go for a nice lunch then wander around town. Guess where we spent most our time?! H&M looking at kids clothes cos they have amazing air con &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; .


Thank you! She only comes out for a few months in the summer but I love her. Its a hot one today isnt it, it wiuld be rude not to make use of the shops air con x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Oooh ur Daria satchel is LUSH. Very summery too x
> 
> 
> 
> The iced coffee was a god sent it's been so hot. We got the babysitter in to look after the kids so we could go for a nice lunch then wander around town. Guess where we spent most our time?! H&M looking at kids clothes cos they have amazing air con &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; .




She is lovely TiredMummy&#128525;
Nice to hear you & DH got out for a nice peaceful lunch and a look around in the air con&#128513;
I'm sure it's lovely to get some quality time together now & then &#128540;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely, loving the iced coffee too!! Daria satchel for me.  Trip to the park, the post office and supermarket. I'm so rock n roll ...!




Lovely summery Daria NY
Hope you had a nice afternoon too&#128521;


----------



## Linz379

Out today with Evelina, enjoying the sun!


----------



## NY2005

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lovely summery Daria NY
> Hope you had a nice afternoon too&#128521;


Lovely thanks Molly, Im loving the sun. My husband has just got back from work so he has taken our girls out on their bikes, Im hoping for half hours peace!! Hope you have had a nice day too  x


----------



## NY2005

Linz379 said:


> Out today with Evelina, enjoying the sun!
> 
> View attachment 2707831


Summery evelina, shes looks lovely sunbathing !


----------



## Ria2011

Having an oak moment - my oak bays over the weekend and oak lexie to work today.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

It was raining when I left the house so went for raspberry lily instead of pink quilted denim.









Lily playing with my bag whilst we stopped for a coffee


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> It was raining when I left the house so went for raspberry lily instead of pink quilted denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily playing with my bag whilst we stopped for a coffee




Didn't know you'd got the denim one as well TiredMummy! Are you now hiding things from us??
Thought you'd got the glossy goat instead??? Did you pay that visit to NPN site after all 
Lily is really in to handbags isn't she? She always looks so enthralled with them &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NY2005

TiredMummyNBags said:


> It was raining when I left the house so went for raspberry lily instead of pink quilted denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily playing with my bag whilst we stopped for a coffee


Looking lovely tired mummy , love the ' Lily with Lily' pics x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mollydoodledon said:


> Didn't know you'd got the denim one as well TiredMummy! Are you now hiding things from us??
> Thought you'd got the glossy goat instead??? Did you pay that visit to NPN site after all
> Lily is really in to handbags isn't she? She always looks so enthralled with them &#128525;&#128525;



I did a reveal yesterday. I couldn't resist the denim one, even after getting the glossy goat I still kept eyeing up the one on NPN n finally took the plunge early hours of Monday and the bag arrived yesterday lol x wouldn't dare hide things from you my lovely Molly &#128521; x

Oh yes lily loves bags x good way to keep her entertained for a bit whilst I enjoyed a coffee &#128514; (my little boy was playing with his trains)


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely tired mummy , love the ' Lily with Lily' pics x



Thank you &#128522; I take that as permission to post more lily with lily pics in future as I am sure she will continue playing with my bags. Lol just has a mental image of her striking a pose with one of my bags when she's say 5 or 6. I m sure that will come round sooner than I know as well &#128514; x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> I did a reveal yesterday. I couldn't resist the denim one, even after getting the glossy goat I still kept eyeing up the one on NPN n finally took the plunge early hours of Monday and the bag arrived yesterday lol x wouldn't dare hide things from you my lovely Molly &#128521; x
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes lily loves bags x good way to keep her entertained for a bit whilst I enjoyed a coffee &#128514; (my little boy was playing with his trains)




Just saw your reveal. Truly lovely little bag. Well done you & when you're up all night with the children you deserve another bag 
I've told you before you are going to regret Lily playing with such lovely bags LOVL! 
Watch out baby boys in the area, there's a little girl out there who has very expensive tastes! Start saving!!!!!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

mollydoodledon said:


> just saw your reveal. Truly lovely little bag. Well done you & when you're up all night with the children you deserve another bag
> i've told you before you are going to regret lily playing with such lovely bags lovl!
> Watch out baby boys in the area, there's a little girl out there who has very expensive tastes! Start saving!!!!!



&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## NY2005

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you &#128522; I take that as permission to post more lily with lily pics in future as I am sure she will continue playing with my bags. Lol just has a mental image of her striking a pose with one of my bags when she's say 5 or 6. I m sure that will come round sooner than I know as well &#128514; x


Yes more lily pics.  I have two girls aged 6 and 3, they love to look at mummy's bags too. They ask if they can 'share' when they are older......! X


----------



## elvisfan4life

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you &#128522; I take that as permission to post more lily with lily pics in future as I am sure she will continue playing with my bags. Lol just has a mental image of her striking a pose with one of my bags when she's say 5 or 6. I m sure that will come round sooner than I know as well &#128514; x



Lily must have her own modelling thread!!!!


----------



## Ria2011

Oxblood daria yesterday and plaster pink alexa today


----------



## CPrincessUK

TiredMummyNBags said:


> It was raining when I left the house so went for raspberry lily instead of pink quilted denim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lily playing with my bag whilst we stopped for a coffee


oooh you have a lovely Lily and a lily bag. hehehe.
Your little girl is gorgeous.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Oxblood daria yesterday and plaster pink alexa today


always looking good Ria  had a look at your album and I loved it!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Brought choc Bays to work today in the rain. Must remember to spray her when I get back home!


----------



## CPrincessUK

COPENHAGEN said:


> Brought choc Bays to work today in the rain. Must remember to spray her when I get back home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2712139
> View attachment 2712140


I used my choc bays yesterday too bag twin 
Yours looks so yummy!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Love!!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> always looking good Ria  had a look at your album and I loved it!


Thanks CP! Your modelling pics are fab too!


----------



## Mayfly285

Little Miss Oak sbs again for shopping in Derby!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

NY2005 said:


> Yes more lily pics.  I have two girls aged 6 and 3, they love to look at mummy's bags too. They ask if they can 'share' when they are older......! X



Little girls are amazing &#128522;



elvisfan4life said:


> Lily must have her own modelling thread!!!!



Hahaha you know what I think she would love that too &#128516;



CPrincessUK said:


> oooh you have a lovely Lily and a lily bag. hehehe.
> Your little girl is gorgeous.



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Used Oak Lexie to pick little man up from nursery. Lily wanted my bag as usual &#128514;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Used Oak Lexie to pick little man up from nursery. Lily wanted my bag as usual &#128514;




Awwww lovely as always&#128525;&#128525;
Alexa quite nice too lmao!


----------



## sacdujour

bbagsforever said:


> My Roxanne!



This is beautiful! So well loved..


----------



## COPENHAGEN

CPrincessUK said:


> I used my choc bays yesterday too bag twin
> Yours looks so yummy!


Thanks, sweetie, choc sure is a very sturdy one in all kinds of weather. Glad to here you're using yours, although it must be hard to choose what beauty to wear from your lovely collection


----------



## COPENHAGEN

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Used Oak Lexie to pick little man up from nursery. Lily wanted my bag as usual &#55357;&#56834;


I've never seen the leather look this lush on a Lexi  Is yours the polished version? And what a cutie you have (with good taste  )


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm carrying my chocolate washed nappa Araline, love that bag


----------



## wee drop o bush




----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mollydoodledon said:


> Awwww lovely as always&#128525;&#128525;
> Alexa quite nice too lmao!



&#128522; thanks x



COPENHAGEN said:


> I've never seen the leather look this lush on a Lexi  Is yours the polished version? And what a cutie you have (with good taste  )



Thank you &#128522; yes it is the polished buffalo &#128522; x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2712529




Oooh lovely wee drop


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oooh lovely wee drop




Thanks


----------



## NY2005

School shoe/trainer shopping with medium lily in taupe, thought it might make it a bit less dull!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NY2005 said:


> School shoe/trainer shopping with medium lily in taupe, thought it might make it a bit less dull!!!



Ooh she is lovely NY 
Looks even better in your pic than I've ever seen it look online


----------



## NY2005

Thanks molly, I think the sun works wonders for most things !! Xx


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my Chanel jumbo


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> I love Hastings - I used to come here (and St Leonard's) as a child and it's great that my girls love the same things I did! We had a fab free boat trip on Sunday, at the HMBYC, going out on a couple of beautiful crafts.
> 
> Miss Teddy didn't come with me this time; I alternated an Anya Hindmarch hands-free with my small oak Anthony. The sbs had her own chair at The Lifeboat yesterday, posing here with my new Starsign Pandora stacking rings!


Aww spotted it the rings looks lovely is it Moonstone and what star sign are you Mayfly?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

OS bronze foxy alexa today


----------



## Mulberrygal

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2712529



Looks gorgeous, wee drop, think this came from a lovely Mulberry era............a delightful squishy bag.



NY2005 said:


> School shoe/trainer shopping with medium lily in taupe, thought it might make it a bit less dull!!!





Mollydoodledon said:


> Ooh she is lovely NY
> Looks even better in your pic than I've ever seen it look online




Ooh yes,  she certainly does................. looks far better than when I saw her on M.com


----------



## Mulberrygal

J.A.N. said:


> Cheating with my Chanel jumbo




Oh Jan, I would love to see a modelling shot, I think you are about the same height as me. I've never tried the jumbo on as was convinced the medium was for me. I always thought the Jumbo would look too much but am now thinking the medium is too small. 

Which colour do you have?


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Jan, I would love to see a modelling shot, I think you are about the same height as me. I've never tried the jumbo on as was convinced the medium was for me. I always thought the Jumbo would look too much but am now thinking the medium is too small.
> 
> Which colour do you have?



A few rushed shots taken by a 5yr old lol
Its a black lambskin Paris/Moscow jumbo flap the one with Red Sq on it.


----------



## Candysroom

J.A.N. said:


> A few rushed shots taken by a 5yr old lol
> 
> Its a black lambskin Paris/Moscow jumbo flap the one with Red Sq on it.




I am always so jealous of that wonderful Chanel- never seen anything like it!


----------



## EBMIC

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2713502
> 
> OS bronze foxy alexa today


Wow! Very lovely!!!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

NY2005 said:


> School shoe/trainer shopping with medium lily in taupe, thought it might make it a bit less dull!!!



Wow gorgeous x I love Lilys and taupe is such a yummy colour x


----------



## steph22

Slate blue Del Rey today.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

steph22 said:


> Slate blue Del Rey today.
> 
> View attachment 2713735




Lovely steph, quite like the look of your drink as well


----------



## NY2005

steph22 said:


> Slate blue Del Rey today.
> 
> View attachment 2713735


They both look lovely


----------



## Linz379

steph22 said:


> Slate blue Del Rey today.
> 
> View attachment 2713735


Gorgeous! One of my favourite mulberrys!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Red Mabel for a change today!


----------



## moonriver99

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Used Oak Lexie to pick little man up from nursery. Lily wanted my bag as usual &#128514;


Wow your little girl is already a Mulberry fan!

Sweet photo, and stylish shoes too!


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> I am always so jealous of that wonderful Chanel- never seen anything like it!



Cant blame u Mo had one the tote in the same design a tote as soon as i saw it i was in love.
Not seen many about. Took me ages to find as well.
Started searching and then found it on ebay.com. usa.
The detail is amazing on it.
Rd sq is just so unique, magical and out of this world.


----------



## J.A.N.

steph22 said:


> Slate blue Del Rey today.
> 
> View attachment 2713735


This is so gorgeous Steph never got round to buying the smaller Del Rey if i did  this would be the one.
Very tempting indeed.
I just love blue.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

moonriver99 said:


> Wow your little girl is already a Mulberry fan!
> 
> Sweet photo, and stylish shoes too!



Unlucky for my husband yes Lily seems to have expensive taste&#128514;

Thanks x will I lose street cred if I confess that the shoes are Crocs? &#128586; (carlie animal print peep toe flats) They are so comfy and I love the print so I bought another 2 pairs as spares (just as well cos they are no longer available) My hubby is always taking the micky cos I buy spares if I really really like something (and could afford to) x


----------



## steph22

J.A.N. said:


> This is so gorgeous Steph never got round to buying the smaller Del Rey if i did  this would be the one.
> Very tempting indeed.
> I just love blue.




Oh it's a great bag but find it a bit slouchy for my liking at times. I just had to have something in slate blue &#128539;


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

steph22 said:


> Slate blue Del Rey today.
> 
> View attachment 2713735



Gorgeous colour!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## steph22

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lovely steph, quite like the look of your drink as well




Haha thanks. It was only an iced tea though!


----------



## J.A.N.

steph22 said:


> Oh it's a great bag but find it a bit slouchy for my liking at times. I just had to have something in slate blue &#55357;&#56859;



Umm i might be heading the same direction what do u carry in it?
So i have an idea.
Do u know who happyshopper004-Ebay is on here?


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> Aww spotted it the rings looks lovely is it Moonstone and what star sign are you Mayfly?




Hi hun, the ring is green chrysoprase (apparently!) for May/Gemini.  One assumes that an emerald might be pushing the boat out a bit far!  The grey moonstone is June's birthstone at Pandora but Gemini would, coincidentally, overlap this month/stone too!   Which star sign are you?  xx


----------



## J.A.N.

mayfly285 said:


> hi hun, the ring is green chrysoprase (apparently!) for may/gemini.  One assumes that an emerald might be pushing the boat out a bit far!  The grey moonstone is june's birthstone at pandora but gemini would, coincidentally, overlap this month/stone too!   which star sign are you?  Xx



libra


----------



## steph22

J.A.N. said:


> Umm i might be heading the same direction what do u carry in it?
> So i have an idea.
> Do u know who happyshopper004-Ebay is on here?




I can fit my mini iPad, purse, keys, pouch and an umbrella at a squeeze so quite a lot.

I don't I'm afraid.


----------



## Mayfly285

steph22 said:


> Slate blue Del Rey today.
> 
> View attachment 2713735



Wow! Both look absolutely delicious, steph! :-P


----------



## Mulberrygal

Candysroom said:


> I am always so jealous of that wonderful Chanel- never seen anything like it!






J.A.N. said:


> Cant blame u Mo had one the tote in the same design a tote as soon as i saw it i was in love.
> Not seen many about. Took me ages to find as well.
> Started searching and then found it on ebay.com. usa.
> The detail is amazing on it.
> Rd sq is just so unique, magical and out of this world.



There's one on EBay UK at the moment  been there quite sometime so they might accept a sensible priced offer

The Chanel prices on EBay seem to have gone crazy over the last year or so.


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> There's one on EBay UK at the moment  been there quite sometime so they might accept a sensible priced offer
> 
> The Chanel prices on EBay seem to have gone crazy over the last year or so.



That has been on there for ages hope someone buys it.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Chocolate alexa for me today , out in London


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak SBS for crazy golf in Hastings ...




For you Mayfly, happy holiday memories


----------



## Mulberrygal

We've had family staying for a long (very long ) weekend and Hastings seafront is always a big hit.

Déjà vu........................................Hairy Harriet at crazy golf


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> We've had family staying for a long (very long ) weekend and Hastings seafront is always a big hit.
> 
> Déjà vu........................................Hairy Harriet at crazy golf


This print is stunning Mulberrygal i love it.


----------



## J.A.N.

steph22 said:


> I can fit my mini iPad, purse, keys, pouch and an umbrella at a squeeze so quite a lot.
> 
> I don't I'm afraid.


Oh Steph i have to have this after ur fab pics looks just my knid of bag.
The colour will go with so much.
I really shouldnt but... just one more.
Thats why i should keep away from this place lol
Mine is in the pipeline.
Thanks for sharing xxx


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> We've had family staying for a long (very long ) weekend and Hastings seafront is always a big hit.
> 
> Déjà vu........................................Hairy Harriet at crazy golf


Never considered a hairy bag before ( that just sounds so wrong !) but I have taken a liking to hairy harriet. My girls love crazy golf too !


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> For you Mayfly, happy holiday memories



Ooh you were brave, bag twin, with your hairy girl out on the seafront!  


Very happy memories and love the identical shot!    I'm not sure why I posed her above a drain, but there you go ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Oops, I meant to reply to this photo, not mine!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> We've had family staying for a long (very long ) weekend and Hastings seafront is always a big hit.
> 
> Déjà vu........................................Hairy Harriet at crazy golf



Or even this photo!! Got there eventually!  XX


----------



## steph22

J.A.N. said:


> Oh Steph i have to have this after ur fab pics looks just my knid of bag.
> The colour will go with so much.
> I really shouldnt but... just one more.
> Thats why i should keep away from this place lol
> Mine is in the pipeline.
> Thanks for sharing xxx



Hope you find one soon then! Mine was off ebay, as missed out when in sale.


----------



## J.A.N.

How much was it in the sale?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh you were brave, bag twin, with your hairy girl out on the seafront!
> 
> 
> Very happy memories and love the identical shot!    I'm not sure why I posed her above a drain, but there you go ...



Very brave with Harriet, we even played the other course with all the water and squirting Totem poles  

Glad you did I wouldn't have found it without the drain :giggles: Think the setting makes a great picture...................you will have to do a follow up on your next visit. 

So glad you had lovely weather and happy memories of your holiday. On our way home a Seagull swooped  from behind and swiped my softie ice cream out of my hand  even got my chocolate flake


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> Very brave with Harriet, we even played the other course with all the water and squirting Totem poles
> 
> Glad you did I wouldn't have found it without the drain :giggles: Think the setting makes a great picture...................you will have to do a follow up on your next visit.
> 
> So glad you had lovely weather and happy memories of your holiday. On our way home a Seagull swooped  from behind and swiped my softie ice cream out of my hand  even got my chocolate flake





Hee hee; classic!!    My eldest DD always seems to be a target for deposits, as opposed to withdrawals, from seagulls - last year, she was nobbled outside Café Nero ...   I'd be a bit pigged off at losing my entire ice cream _and  _chocolate flake!!


We did all three courses over the week; my girls love them and it's always great family fun - especially when you get a flukey hole-in-one or a free game at the end!  One afternoon game was during the monsoon downpour but we played out to the bitter end! 


On our next visit, I'll have to bring another Miss Mulberry to pose by the drain ...  Maybe Miss Teddy?!   xx


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> We've had family staying for a long (very long ) weekend and Hastings seafront is always a big hit.
> 
> Déjà vu........................................Hairy Harriet at crazy golf




Sooooo cute love this bag !


----------



## steph22

J.A.N. said:


> How much was it in the sale?




Not sure I'm afraid.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Think it was £477 JAN

I have been using my old black ida bag in the rain she is bombproof and rainproof loving her


----------



## J.A.N.

steph22 said:


> Not sure I'm afraid.


Never mind ive hopefully found one will have to wait for Fri though....


----------



## J.A.N.

elvisfan4life said:


> Think it was £477 JAN
> 
> I have been using my old black ida bag in the rain she is bombproof and rainproof loving her


Thanks Elvis hope you and yours are all well happy and healthy xxx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Unlucky for my husband yes Lily seems to have expensive taste&#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks x will I lose street cred if I confess that the shoes are Crocs? &#128586; (carlie animal print peep toe flats) They are so comfy and I love the print so I bought another 2 pairs as spares (just as well cos they are no longer available) My hubby is always taking the micky cos I buy spares if I really really like something (and could afford to) x




I've never seen Crocs like yours TiredMummy!!
You shouldn't have told us roflmao &#128514;
Only joking they look really nice indeed


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Hubby took the day off so we got the babysitter n and took scribbly floral Lily out for a lovely middle eastern lunch, hit the shops and now sitting down for a coffee &#128522;


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hubby took the day off so we got the babysitter n and took scribbly floral Lily out for a lovely middle eastern lunch, hit the shops and now sitting down for a coffee &#128522;


Gorgeous! We are bag twins.... I have this lily!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous! We are bag twins.... I have this lily!



Hi bag twins &#128522; she's perfect for the unpredictable weather we ve been having at the moment. Got caught in the rain twice so far today x


----------



## Candysroom

J.A.N. said:


> That has been on there for ages hope someone buys it.




Stop enabling!!!!!!!!


----------



## Candysroom

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous! We are bag twins.... I have this lily!




Mmmmm, very nice too!


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Stop enabling!!!!!!!!




Its what i do best. :devil:
Your not tempted are you? 
Then at least they can be bag twins with me


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hubby took the day off so we got the babysitter n and took scribbly floral Lily out for a lovely middle eastern lunch, hit the shops and now sitting down for a coffee &#128522;




Looking lovely TiredMummy & so glad you got another day off to go out with hubby for lunch etc.
Scribbly Lily's looking really good too&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Mayfly285

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hubby took the day off so we got the babysitter n and took scribbly floral Lily out for a lovely middle eastern lunch, hit the shops and now sitting down for a coffee &#128522;





Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous! We are bag twins.... I have this lily!



Hi bag triplets!  She's an amazing bag and you look great (Not at all Tired-looking)MummyN(Fab)Bags with another tasty iced coffee!!


----------



## riffraff

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi bag triplets!  She's an amazing bag and you look great (Not at all Tired-looking)MummyN(Fab)Bags with another tasty iced coffee!!


 
Quads!


----------



## Mayfly285

riffraff said:


> Quads!



Wahoo!! Good call, riffraff; wonder if there'll be quins?!


----------



## gemj83

Mayfly285 said:


> Wahoo!! Good call, riffraff; wonder if there'll be quins?!



Quins lol &#128514; I love this bag. Its so easy to look after. I especially love the dark metal hardware


----------



## Mayfly285

gemj83 said:


> Quins lol &#128514; I love this bag. Its so easy to look after. I especially love the dark metal hardware



Fab, gem! B-) I agree; the gunmetal hardware suits the floral pattern and stops it looking too "busy" ...


----------



## Trendz

gemj83 said:


> Quins lol &#128514; I love this bag. Its so easy to look after. I especially love the dark metal hardware


I love the dark hardware too! It just has a much more distinguished look


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Wow scribbly lily seems so popular &#128522;&#128079; she is so pretty and practical and goes with pretty much anything x good choice ladies &#128522; Go us!!! Xxx


----------



## Candysroom

Sextuplets! Hope I'm not too late to the party...


----------



## Candysroom

J.A.N. said:


> Its what i do best. :devil:
> 
> Your not tempted are you?
> 
> Then at least they can be bag twins with me




I did have a peek!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Candysroom said:


> Sextuplets! Hope I'm not too late to the party...
> View attachment 2715920



&#128077; never too late &#128522; x


----------



## bry_dee

With the congo Bays again


----------



## CPrincessUK

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thanks, sweetie, choc sure is a very sturdy one in all kinds of weather. Glad to here you're using yours, although it must be hard to choose what beauty to wear from your lovely collection



hehe. last week I tried to get DH involved in the choosing and he didn't want to play along!
instead he said "ummm you know I am not really interested in your bags". I badgered him though until he chose one! hahahaha


----------



## COPENHAGEN

CPrincessUK said:


> hehe. last week I tried to get DH involved in the choosing and he didn't want to play along!
> instead he said "ummm you know I am not really interested in your bags". I badgered him though until he chose one! hahahaha


Haha I don't feel sorry for him though


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> Sextuplets! Hope I'm not too late to the party...
> View attachment 2715920



Never too late; there's room for Candy - especially with such a beauty!  Come on in! B-) xx


----------



## Candysroom

Brings Scribbly floral Lily  "clinks glass" !


----------



## Jazmine2smith

OS patent black mini leopard Alexa


----------



## Trendz

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2717544
> 
> OS patent black mini leopard Alexa




Cute outfit! And gorgeous bag


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2717544
> 
> OS patent black mini leopard Alexa


Love the bag! Love your style! You look fab.


----------



## riffraff

Candysroom said:


> Brings Scribbly floral Lily  "clinks glass" !


 
Maybe we should start a thread and post pics of our Scribbly Lily's just to see how different they all are.


----------



## MissyHDsMAN

Just rocking my bookmark as always.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Purple patent mitzy messenger for the rain


----------



## lcy32

Tessie tote in oak although that may change to Antony messenger as a visit to the park with friends may happen. Weather dependent .


----------



## BeckyLH01

My tan printed bays, I love it!


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> Purple patent mitzy messenger for the rain




The. Mitzy. Always right . Never wrong .


----------



## Candysroom

Cheeky coffee after work. Still cheating with Anya H Ebury in bluebell. Still wish it was an SBS or a medium Lily!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today was my beaten up old faithful khaki Darwin Bayswater as rain on her makes no difference now as she's seen a lot in her years and she makes me smile in such shoddy weather!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

riffraff said:


> Maybe we should start a thread and post pics of our Scribbly Lily's just to see how different they all are.



Ooh that's a great idea!!!! X


----------



## riffraff

No wonder you're cheating, what an absolutely gorgeous colour.




Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2718853
> 
> 
> Cheeky coffee after work. Still cheating with Anya H Ebury in bluebell. Still wish it was an SBS or a medium Lily!


----------



## Izzybet

On my way to work with my new to me oak Ledbury


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Scribbly Lily is perfect for the nursery run in unpredictable weather like today. It holds my purse, phone and keys with room to spare. It's small and light, leaving my hands free to push double buggy and 'speed walking' (I am forever running late these days)


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Izzybet said:


> On my way to work with my new to me oak Ledbury
> View attachment 2719595
> View attachment 2719596



Oh it's lush x so classy x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzybet said:


> On my way to work with my new to me oak Ledbury
> View attachment 2719595
> View attachment 2719596



Looking good Izzybet 
She is perfect for work as well as a great size. Not to big not too small &#128525;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Scribbly Lily is perfect for the nursery run in unpredictable weather like today. It holds my purse, phone and keys with room to spare. It's small and light, leaving my hands free to push double buggy and 'speed walking' (I am forever running late these days)



Looking good for a very busy and maybe somewhat harassed mummy&#128540;
Scribbly lily would brighten up any day


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mollydoodledon said:


> Looking good for a very busy and maybe somewhat harassed mummy&#128540;
> Scribbly lily would brighten up any day



Thanks Molly x you've hit the nail on the head...harassed is how I felt this morning &#128514; x


----------



## Ser

Enjoyed using my champagne mabel for the first time today. She's very light and spacious


----------



## Candysroom

Out and about with medium Lily in deer brown grainy calf today


----------



## Linz379

Candysroom said:


> Out and about with medium Lily in deer brown grainy calf today
> View attachment 2720926


Love, love, love! She's beautiful.


----------



## Candysroom

Linz379 said:


> Love, love, love! She's beautiful.




Thank you! I highly recommend the medium Lilys..,


----------



## Ria2011

Right old mix this week - nightshade tillie, red mabel and cheating with my miu miu bag and LV mono speedy yesterday.


----------



## Ria2011

Stunning Candysroom and your Anya Hindmarch bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Hello everyone! Newbie here so please be gentle  Today I'm out and about with my favourite - Petrol Silky Snake Bayswater


----------



## Louliu71

Douleur_exquise said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here so please be gentle  Today I'm out and about with my favourite - Petrol Silky Snake Bayswater



Welcome and gorgeous bag!

The occasional troll pops up once or twice a year  (sadly they are everywhere..... Last encounter was on the apple forum) )other than that this is a very friendly thread. 

All crazy M addicts but harmless


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Douleur_exquise said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here so please be gentle  Today I'm out and about with my favourite - Petrol Silky Snake Bayswater



Welcome to the forum
Absolutely beautiful bag&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Love SS in any Mulberry bag and your bays is just gorgeous :bag envy :


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and gorgeous bag!
> 
> The occasional troll pops up once or twice a year  (sadly they are everywhere..... Last encounter was on the apple forum) )other than that this is a very friendly thread.
> 
> All crazy M addicts but harmless


Thank you! Definitely needed some like minded addict influence in my life


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Mollydoodledon said:


> Welcome to the forum
> Absolutely beautiful bag&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Love SS in any Mulberry bag and your bays is just gorgeous :bag envy :


Thank you! I don't think I would have picked it myself initially but I'm hooked on SS now!


----------



## Mayfly285

Douleur_exquise said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here so please be gentle  Today I'm out and about with my favourite - Petrol Silky Snake Bayswater



Welcome to the forum!  We're a friendly bunch of Mulberry addicts here so never fear! 

Fab choice of Mulberry, too; timeless style, gorgeous colour and beautiful leather (I have two ss in the Lexy - sadly, they don't have your amazing feature lock!) B-)


----------



## Ser

Took champagne mabel out with me for impromptu drinks last night with my fiance &#9786; one drink led to another and it ended up being quite a late night but lots of fun! &#128515; &#128145; Poorly heads today though &#128565;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ser said:


> Took champagne mabel out with me for impromptu drinks last night with my fiance &#9786; one drink led to another and it ended up being quite a late night but lots of fun! &#128515; &#128145; Poorly heads today though &#128565;



Lovely bag for going out i used to have the same bag


----------



## Ser

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely bag for going out i used to have the same bag



Thank you elvis it is a lovely bag


----------



## Izzy48

Mollydoodledon said:


> Looking good Izzybet
> 
> She is perfect for work as well as a great size. Not to big not too small &#128525;




Izzybet, your Ledbury is fabulous!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ser said:


> Took champagne mabel out with me for impromptu drinks last night with my fiance &#9786; one drink led to another and it ended up being quite a late night but lots of fun! &#128515; &#128145; Poorly heads today though &#128565;



Very pretty Mabel, what size is it?


----------



## Ser

Mulberrygal said:


> Very pretty Mabel, what size is it?



Thanks Mulberrygal  it's the mabel shoulder. Shian describes her as a more compact version of the regular mabel. I love how light she is and adore the champagne colour


----------



## elvisfan4life

Shoulder is the same size as the small mabel but latter is handheld and shoulder has a strap


----------



## Ria2011

Chocolate alexa yesterday and conker alexa today.


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Chocolate alexa yesterday and conker alexa today.



Just one word.......yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Douleur_exquise said:


> Hello everyone! Newbie here so please be gentle  Today I'm out and about with my favourite - Petrol Silky Snake Bayswater


Wow, that's a beautiful bag!


----------



## jp23

Such beautiful bags I've been avoiding the forum because I'm trying to save for a new apartment!! Iol!!


----------



## Louliu71

Work bag of the month


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took oak Lily into town today to get Miss Lily her first pair of proper shoes &#128522;


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took oak Lily into town today to get Miss Lily her first pair of proper shoes &#128522;


Lovely! Beautiful oak lily. I always love looking at your fabulous bags.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Linz379 said:


> Lovely! Beautiful oak lily. I always love looking at your fabulous bags.



Thank you x I just wish I have somewhere wonderful to take my bags lol at the moment it's usually just to the park or nursery and back  x


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you x I just wish I have somewhere wonderful to take my bags lol at the moment it's usually just to the park or nursery and back  x


Lol. I know what you mean! I have 3 girls. If it isn't the school or nursery run it's grocery shopping.  .


----------



## Ria2011

Lovely pics ladies! Your oak lily is gorgeous TMNB

Aubergine bays shoulder today


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Just one word.......yummyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Thanks Louliu & your choc sbs is yummy too!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely pics ladies! Your oak lily is gorgeous TMNB
> 
> Aubergine bays shoulder today



Thanks Ria, I really like ur aubergine bays shoulder bag too, it's lush. I got one in taupe. Would have gotten the aubergine if I haven't already have a lily in Eggplant x


----------



## Candysroom

Errand day today so cheating with Chloe Marcie Messenger in ash.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2726950
> 
> Errand day today so cheating with Chloe Marcie Messenger in ash.



Great colour of bag. We can forgive the cheating for such a nice bag


----------



## Candysroom

Mollydoodledon said:


> Great colour of bag. We can forgive the cheating for such a nice bag




Thank you for your understanding MollyD


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Used oak lily for morning nursery run. It looked like it was going to rain in the afternoon so changed to scribbly floral lily for a coffee in town before picking little man up from nursery


----------



## Candysroom

Lovely lovely Lilys !


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2726950
> 
> Errand day today so cheating with Chloe Marcie Messenger in ash.



What a beauty, no wonder you strayed &#128525; x


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been using my Daria satchel in pheasant green all week.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been using my Daria satchel in pheasant green all week.



Glad to hear i miss this one


----------



## Linz379

Using scribbly floral lily today!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Linz379 said:


> Using scribbly floral lily today!
> 
> View attachment 2727962


Gorgeous.... I really like the scribble Lilly ... I'm rocking my tired but lovely Bayswater.. Trusted fav..

http://s1371.photobucket.com/albums...3ff4acd7439c68a4dab7f06d88ab3_zps724e77a2.jpg


----------



## Louliu71

New to me Brooke

So handy and big enough for a trip to Kingston




Just had good wipe of collonil gel


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Date night calls for a lily!


----------



## remainsilly

Jaz: stunning dress! Looks great with lily.


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2728480
> 
> Date night calls for a lily!


Looking fantastic! Fab bag!


----------



## NY2005

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2728480
> 
> Date night calls for a lily!


Looking gorgeous as always, the dress .....amazing ( and lily of course)


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2728480
> 
> Date night calls for a lily!


#stalkeralert 
WOW ,amazing dress 
WOW ,amazing bag 
WOW ,amazing shoes (shame I cant walk in heels)
Would have loved to have seen how you had your hair


----------



## Mollydoodledon

As always, stunning!
Your dress & shoes are fab as is the lily&#128516;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> WOW ,amazing dress
> WOW ,amazing bag
> WOW ,amazing shoes (shame I cant walk in heels)
> Would have loved to have seen how you had your hair




Thankyou lovely ladies...I actually do not know how to multi quote lol believe it or not the dress was Zara- found it glistening in-between shabby leftovers on the sale rail! 

...hello dovey! Where have you been?? I can only just walk in these heels and I'm 5'8 without them so its purely because they are so delishh that i bare them! My hair was crazy big and curly as usual!..gotta keep it a little bit funky hehe x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Still using my chocolate Araline, which is a good thing as the cocktails are getting a bit messy


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thankyou lovely ladies...I actually do not know how to multi quote lol believe it or not the dress was Zara- found it glistening in-between shabby leftovers on the sale rail!
> 
> ...hello dovey! Where have you been?? I can only just walk in these heels and I'm 5'8 without them so its purely because they are so delishh that i bare them! My hair was crazy big and curly as usual!..gotta keep it a little bit funky hehe x


 I have had a busy few months extending my hair salon so it has kept me away from Mulberry (always on my mind though) I even resisted the sale  .I had to take my grape lexie to be fixed at Manchester .And since then all I can think about is medium lily in oxblood ....is she likely to be in next sale does anybody think ?? Although im not sure I can wait that long !!


----------



## Dovey123




----------



## Mollydoodledon

Oxblood by any chance dovey? Hard to tell from pic & with my awful eyesight!
Looks lovely whatever


----------



## Dovey123

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oxblood by any chance dovey? Hard to tell from pic & with my awful eyesight!
> Looks lovely whatever


 She is oxblood indeed .SA wanted to get another pic in the light but my phone had too many pics !


----------



## NY2005

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2729183


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Beautiful, just beautiful! &#128525;


----------



## remainsilly




----------



## elvisfan4life

CP is first in that  queue!!! i may be joining too....


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> CP is first in that  queue!!! i may be joining too....


I'll get in the queue behind you Elvis


----------



## elvisfan4life

NY2005 said:


> I'll get in the queue behind you Elvis



No im behind you hun you go first....


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> No im behind you hun you go first....


cant wait to see an oxblood lily reveal, not sure Im going to be any time soon though !


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2729183


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> CP is first in that  queue!!! i may be joining too....



Hehehe. You are so right. Forcing myself to wait for a better price. Do wish I were flying through heathrow!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2728480
> 
> Date night calls for a lily!



Jazmine you look gorgeous! And your little boy  is so gorgeous (too adorable) Can I borrow him and pretend he is mine?
(Commenting on your post in another thread- hopefully I won't confuse anyone!!)


----------



## Jazmine2smith

CPrincessUK said:


> Jazmine you look gorgeous! And your little boy  is so gorgeous (too adorable) Can I borrow him and pretend he is mine?
> 
> (Commenting on your post in another thread- hopefully I won't confuse anyone!!)




Thankyou cp! And thanks again he is very precious! Lol of course! Although his cheekiness outweighs him being adorable- he is a very gorgeous handful! x


----------



## moonriver99

With my dark blush lexie and a glass of bubbly for a view on the Shard!


----------



## steph22

Out shopping today with Alexa.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

moonriver99 said:


> With my dark blush lexie and a glass of bubbly for a view on the Shard!



She's lush x love the colour x


----------



## Linz379

moonriver99 said:


> With my dark blush lexie and a glass of bubbly for a view on the Shard!


So beautiful


----------



## Linz379

steph22 said:


> Out shopping today with Alexa.
> 
> View attachment 2730188


Lovely Alexa! She is gorgeous.


----------



## moonriver99

Linz379 said:


> So beautiful





TiredMummyNBags said:


> She's lush x love the colour x



thank you both! found the dark blush very versatile and it goes with most of my wardrobe!


----------



## LittleFox

I've been wearing my cookie SBS yestrday and today. Little glimpses of my outfits:


----------



## LittleFox

LittleFox said:


> I've been wearing my cookie SBS yestrday and today. Little glimpses of my outfits:]



And the other:


----------



## Linz379

LittleFox said:


> I've been wearing my cookie SBS yestrday and today. Little glimpses of my outfits:
> 
> View attachment 2731103


Gorgeous bag! Love your outfit! Is that a LV scarf I spy?


----------



## LittleFox

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love your outfit! Is that a LV scarf I spy?



Thank you  Yes it is a black LV scarf, well spied


----------



## Linz379

LittleFox said:


> Thank you  Yes it is a black LV scarf, well spied


I LOVE the LV scarf. It looks great with your cookie.


----------



## Etincelle

Classic black buffalo Bays!


----------



## remainsilly

Etincelle: lovely photo & bays...parfait.

Here's my morning's pic--walking with the dog & oxblood natural leather bays.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Enticelle lovely mod shot x

It's been raining all morning again so took scribbly lily into town again for lunch with the kids. Miss Lily would love you to think it's actually her bag &#128514;


----------



## Dovey123

Very cute X2 &#128515;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lovely photos ladies. Love the bags, the dogs and of course the cute little people!!


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Enticelle lovely mod shot x
> 
> It's been raining all morning again so took scribbly lily into town again for lunch with the kids. Miss Lily would love you to think it's actually her bag &#128514;


Two beautiful Lily's.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Enticelle lovely mod shot x
> 
> It's been raining all morning again so took scribbly lily into town again for lunch with the kids. Miss Lily would love you to think it's actually her bag &#128514;



I think you should let the beautiful Miss Lily have scribbly lily&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
You have to admit she does look beside her
Byeeeeeeeeeeeeerr


----------



## Mollydoodledon

remainsilly said:


> Etincelle: lovely photo & bays...parfait.
> 
> Here's my morning's pic--walking with the dog & oxblood natural leather bays.



Two lovely Mulberries out for walkies &#128513;


----------



## Douleur_exquise

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Enticelle lovely mod shot x
> 
> It's been raining all morning again so took scribbly lily into town again for lunch with the kids. Miss Lily would love you to think it's actually her bag &#128514;



Awwww she's so cute!


----------



## NY2005

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Enticelle lovely mod shot x
> 
> It's been raining all morning again so took scribbly lily into town again for lunch with the kids. Miss Lily would love you to think it's actually her bag &#128514;


Oh miss lily you are too cute, love your mulberry too x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mollydoodledon said:


> I think you should let the beautiful Miss Lily have scribbly lily&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> You have to admit she does look beside her
> Byeeeeeeeeeeeeerr



Thanks everyone x

Molly, with suggestions like this I think you are soon becoming Miss Lily's favourite 'auntie' at this rate &#128514;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thanks everyone x
> 
> Molly, with suggestions like this I think you are soon becoming Miss Lily's favourite 'auntie' at this rate &#128514;



Hehe! I did mean to write it looked Good beside her but missed out the word
I will be Miss Lily's auntie any day of the week.
She is just so gorgeous and has impeccable taste&#128525;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dorset in forest fruit today. My 'throw (lightly) around' bag! Soo easy to wear and funky too!


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2732403
> 
> 
> Dorset in forest fruit today. My 'throw (lightly) around' bag! Soo easy to wear and funky too!


Love the Dorset, I  Love how slouchy it is. You look amazing! May I ask where your jacket is from....it's great.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Linz379 said:


> Love the Dorset, I  Love how slouchy it is. You look amazing! May I ask where your jacket is from....it's great.




Me too! Course it was Zara (my second home!) - might be worth checking eBay tho as its a year or so old!


----------



## idyllicwaters

After three weeks with my Trout I finally swapped in my nude small Willow.


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2732403
> 
> 
> Dorset in forest fruit today. My 'throw (lightly) around' bag! Soo easy to wear and funky too!


 #stalkeralert 
Are you a model Jaz ? If not  ,you bloody well should be 
Another amazing look going on


----------



## Harper Quinn

Miss Lexy's accompanying me to work today.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> Are you a model Jaz ? If not  ,you bloody well should be
> Another amazing look going on




Oh dovey thank you!-one can dream! Lol nothing so glamorous I'm afraid!


----------



## Ludmilla

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh dovey thank you!-one can dream! Lol nothing so glamorous I'm afraid!


Jazmine, I adore your style, too! It's always so special an well chosen. I really like your modelling shots a lot. Always cheering me up.


----------



## bry_dee

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2732403
> 
> 
> Dorset in forest fruit today. My 'throw (lightly) around' bag! Soo easy to wear and funky too!



I loooooooooooooove the hair!  And oh, the bag too!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took Eggplant Lily out to dinner and cinema with another off duty mummy last night &#128522;




Went shopping with oak Alexa this afternoon


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took Eggplant Lily out to dinner and cinema with another off duty mummy last night &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went shopping with oak Alexa this afternoon


Both beautiful bags! Hope you bought something nice while out shopping?!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Linz379 said:


> Both beautiful bags! Hope you bought something nice while out shopping?!



Thank you x 
Yeah got some jeggings n a few tops in the debenhams sale. A lot of the sale items were buy one get one free!! &#128525;


----------



## Ria2011

After cheating all week with my LV monogram speedy and chloe elsie, rocked my black printed bayswater today.


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> After cheating all week with my LV monogram speedy and chloe elsie, rocked my black printed bayswater today.



Your bags are always in such amazing condition! Love them all


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Your bags are always in such amazing condition! Love them all


Aah, thanks Louliu. The majority of my collection (roughly 2/3) is preloved so I have to thank their previous owners for looking after their bags so well!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Today I carried the lovely Alexa (it's my avatar pic). I'd forgotten how much I love her! Carrying her today made me feel happy and brought back pleasant memories from when I first discovered her. Think she'll be going back into heavy rotation so I will carry her much more often


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Carrying my small Bayswater buckle today... Am really in love with her.


----------



## KIRSTIEH

Agghhhh Just (as in 15mins ago) purchased an Oxblood Bayswater and I love it but am thinking it is too heavy.....please someone tell me its going to be all good


----------



## KIRSTIEH

Also do the handles give or stretch at all?  How do people get it over their shoulder eek (p.s. still love it)


----------



## gemj83

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my small Bayswater buckle today... Am really in love with her.



Gorgeous!! I really love this  new bayswater.  I wish I was a bayswater girl but there just too heavy for me. Plus I don't really carry a lot in my bags so it would just have bits rattling around in the bottom &#128514;


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took pavement grey alexa to the zoo today. We have an annual pass so sometimes we just pop there for a couple of hrs


----------



## Jazmine2smith




----------



## NY2005

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2735334


----------



## Jazmine2smith

NY2005 said:


> We would still know it's you Jaz ! Great bag and I love the shoes x




Lol thankyou ny! Im clearly like a magpie and attracted to anything shiny!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2735334


----------



## Ukpandagirl

KIRSTIEH said:


> Agghhhh Just (as in 15mins ago) purchased an Oxblood Bayswater and I love it but am thinking it is too heavy.....please someone tell me its going to be all good



I loved mine as soon as I saw her and do sometimes find her heavy but I always carry loads about so she's perfect for me. Post a pic of yours.... I loved the oxblood but I'm a black bag kinda girl so this lil' lady won my heart.... I truly hope you fall in love with yours. Don't expect the handles to give though  x


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2735334


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> AWW Jaz I hope I haven't made you feel awkward with my stalking




Lol of course not! Your the loveliest stalker I could ask for... Just noticed no1 else really does full body mod shots..i wish they would id love to put name to face on here! 

My bag always completes my look so i show that off for the bags sake! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 heres one for you tho dovey! Xx


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol of course not! Your the loveliest stalker I could ask for... Just noticed no1 else really does full body mod shots..i wish they would id love to put name to face on here!
> 
> My bag always completes my look so i show that off for the bags sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for you tho dovey! Xx



You look stunning! The bag is always the icing on the on the cake  total hair envy too lol I always just look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2735334


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Douleur_exquise said:


> You look stunning! The bag is always the icing on the on the cake  total hair envy too lol I always just look like I've been dragged through a hedge backwards







Mulberrygal said:


> No don't stop taking the modelling pics Jaz, you always look so gorgeous, I love looking at your shots..............keep them coming, you make all your bags look stunning.




Thankyou ladies your always so kind! There doesn't seem to be enough people around like you all. i Haven't been having the best time personally and your comments are both valued and encouraging to me....
Lol douleur my hair is a major commitment and trust me i wake up looking as though I've been through the hedge backwards forwards sideways and back again!..but Thankyou all the same! Xx


----------



## Mayfly285

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol of course not! Your the loveliest stalker I could ask for... Just noticed no1 else really does full body mod shots..i wish they would id love to put name to face on here!
> 
> My bag always completes my look so i show that off for the bags sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for you tho dovey! Xx



You always look amazing, Jaz; I love seeing your mod shots with your uniquely stylish clothes and stunning hair!  Sadly, my bags would cringe if I muscled in on their pics!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol of course not! Your the loveliest stalker I could ask for... Just noticed no1 else really does full body mod shots..i wish they would id love to put name to face on here!
> 
> My bag always completes my look so i show that off for the bags sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for you tho dovey! Xx



Always fabulous!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Please don't stop the photos. I love seeing them. I have stopped due to the fact I finished my phd fellowship and started on a new job in Jan in a more senior capacity. It is a split post and the university part is fine. However in the other job I have had people comment on 'how many mulberry bags do you own?' I use my bags with pride as I worked bloody hard for them but I don't feel it is appropriate to post pics of myself now although I was happy to do so while on my PhD.


----------



## daisyw

KIRSTIEH said:


> Also do the handles give or stretch at all?  How do people get it over their shoulder eek (p.s. still love it)




The handles don't give much, no stretching. Mine fits over my shoulder, but I prefer to carry it in the crook of my arm.


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol of course not! Your the loveliest stalker I could ask for... Just noticed no1 else really does full body mod shots..i wish they would id love to put name to face on here!
> 
> My bag always completes my look so i show that off for the bags sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for you tho dovey! Xx


Keep the modelling pics coming Jaz, you always look fabulous!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Please don't stop the photos. I love seeing them. I have stopped due to the fact I finished my phd fellowship and started on a new job in Jan in a more senior capacity. It is a split post and the university part is fine. However in the other job I have had people comment on 'how many mulberry bags do you own?' I use my bags with pride as I worked bloody hard for them but I don't feel it is appropriate to post pics of myself now although I was happy to do so while on my PhD.



We'll miss your pics CP but completely understand. It's unfair for people to comment on the number of bags you have when you've worked so hard for it and deserve to enjoy them.


----------



## Ria2011

Mole grey medium lily yesterday


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulberrygal said:


> No don't stop taking the modelling pics Jaz, you always look so gorgeous, I love looking at your shots..............keep them coming, you make all your bags look stunning.





Mayfly285 said:


> You always look amazing, Jaz; I love seeing your mod shots with your uniquely stylish clothes and stunning hair!  Sadly, my bags would cringe if I muscled in on their pics!



:lolots:  +1  my bags are always the highspot of my pics, although in my defence I haven't got an appropriate mirror, they all reflect DH's clutter   and I'm always in a rush in the morning. Its much easier to take a pic when I'm walking to work. 

It's great to see all the lovely pics of the bags..........keep them coming ladies, even the shy ones


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily yesterday



Lovely Lily Ria, I noticed you said most of your bags were Preloved, did you buy this one new? 

I would still love a medium Lily, haven't got over my lust for the BP :devil: I sold my heather one, it just wasn't right somehow and just sat in my cupboard


----------



## Louliu71

Jaz, think you should have a fashion blog thingy..... Trust me if I hadn't 'eaten all the pies' I'd show more than just the bags ...... Currently working on that

CP I say 's@d them' I've been in my new team 6 months and used 6 bags.

Ria just love seeing you bags 

All others, please keep postings pics of your bags,  helps show the bags for what they really are.... All beauties!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol of course not! Your the loveliest stalker I could ask for... Just noticed no1 else really does full body mod shots..i wish they would id love to put name to face on here!
> 
> My bag always completes my look so i show that off for the bags sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2735482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres one for you tho dovey! Xx


 #stalkeralert
Thanks for the pic Jaz .You really do make the whole picture perfect  effortlessly .
Tell you what ...im having my hair ,brows and nails done on Wednesday ,and if they manage to work miracles on me I will do a full mod shot .....if I feel brave enough !!!
(Could do with medium oxblood lily to distract you though)

Any ladies care to join me ?


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Lovely Lily Ria, I noticed you said most of your bags were Preloved, did you buy this one new?
> 
> I would still love a medium Lily, haven't got over my lust for the BP :devil: I sold my heather one, it just wasn't right somehow and just sat in my cupboard


Thanks Mulberrygal, I missed this one in the sale so was lucky to find it courtesy of the lovely Moo (a gorgeous preloved find!).

I hope that you manage to find one eventually in a colourway that works for you and it's always better to move things on if they're just not working.


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Jaz, think you should have a fashion blog thingy..... Trust me if I hadn't 'eaten all the pies' I'd show more than just the bags ...... Currently working on that
> 
> CP I say 's@d them' I've been in my new team 6 months and used 6 bags.
> 
> Ria just love seeing you bags
> 
> All others, please keep postings pics of your bags,  helps show the bags for what they really are.... All beauties!


Thanks Louliu

& +1 on the pics ladies - Mulberry don't do their bags enough justice with their website pics, we need to see them IRL!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Mulberrygal, I missed this one in the sale so was lucky to find it courtesy of the lovely Moo (a gorgeous preloved find!).
> 
> I hope that you manage to find one eventually in a colourway that works for you and it's always better to move things on if they're just not working.



I think I was more in love with the idea of  a medium Lily. It was a hard decision to move Heather on, now the prices are so high Mulbs don't sell as well  it can be an expensive mistake so I've definitely learnt I need to be sure.  I was so tempted by the deer brown in the sale but I know I've enough neutral bags................Like you I love colours


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2735334


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily yesterday



Oooooh Ria, am loving this Mole Grey Med Lily.
It is so much nicer in your pic than on any website I saw it on.
The kind of bag that would go with everything
You were so lucky to get her. Enjoy


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thankyou ladies your always so kind! There doesn't seem to be enough people around like you all. i Haven't been having the best time personally and your comments are both valued and encouraging to me....
> Lol douleur my hair is a major commitment and trust me i wake up looking as though I've been through the hedge backwards forwards sideways and back again!..but Thankyou all the same! Xx



Aww big hugs  



Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> Thanks for the pic Jaz .You really do make the whole picture perfect  effortlessly .
> Tell you what ...im having my hair ,brows and nails done on Wednesday ,and if they manage to work miracles on me I will do a full mod shot .....if I feel brave enough !!!
> (Could do with medium oxblood lily to distract you though)
> 
> Any ladies care to join me ?



  

Although saying that I too hate having my picture taken. I've just about nailed the pouty selfie but they just stay on my phone for eternity and gather dust lol


----------



## Ria2011

Not the best lighting & please excuse my mirror which I really should've cleaned beforehand! Bright red medium lily today


----------



## Ria2011

Mollydoodledon said:


> Oooooh Ria, am loving this Mole Grey Med Lily.
> It is so much nicer in your pic than on any website I saw it on.
> The kind of bag that would go with everything
> You were so lucky to get her. Enjoy


Thanks Mollydoodledon, I love a neutral bag that works with everyting and grey's such a classy colour.


----------



## Kiti

Oak Bay.. The first that I wanted from Mulberry but the last I ended up buying after several other hits and misses!


----------



## moonriver99

Kiti said:


> Oak Bay.. The first that I wanted from Mulberry but the last I ended up buying after several other hits and misses!


you look so stylish! congrats!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Lol i love you all and Thankyou again it means alot! I will keep them updated and i think i need some new bags to show off! Lol 

Yes loulio I really was thinking about a blog i need a masterclass in IT first! 

And dovey I will be ready and waiting for that pic!! im sure you will look lovely what a lovely pamper day to be having! 

Im off on holiday next week and if i brave taking a bag I will post some snaps of us! X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Kiti said:


> Oak Bay.. The first that I wanted from Mulberry but the last I ended up buying after several other hits and misses!



Really nice outfit topped off with a gorge bays... You look lovely together!


----------



## mills

I would also like to add that I love the mod shots and if I eventually manage to make a purchase I am keeping then I will gladly add to the mod shot crew. I have no stores nearby to see in person so the mod shots are the closet thing in many cases for me.
Also... I haven't been posting much lately (my little one has been quite unwell) but I do catch up on posts every day and enjoy catching up on everyone's purchases, and lives in general. So I'm still here and still working towards an eventual reveal I hope.
Xx


----------



## Mollydoodledon

mills said:


> I would also like to add that I love the mod shots and if I eventually manage to make a purchase I am keeping then I will gladly add to the mod shot crew. I have no stores nearby to see in person so the mod shots are the closet thing in many cases for me.
> Also... I haven't been posting much lately (my little one has been quite unwell) but I do catch up on posts every day and enjoy catching up on everyone's purchases, and lives in general. So I'm still here and still working towards an eventual reveal I hope.
> Xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi mills
> Just wanted to say I hope your little one gets better very soon and things get back to normal for you.
> We look forward to the day you do a Reveal on here
> Take care & hugs to you & little one x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Today I'm off work And I'm off out to Chichester  first time wearing my lily


----------



## Mulberrygal

Dovey123 said:


> #stalkeralert
> Thanks for the pic Jaz .You really do make the whole picture perfect  effortlessly .
> Tell you what ...im having my hair ,brows and nails done on Wednesday ,and if they manage to work miracles on me I will do a full mod shot .....if I feel brave enough !!!
> (Could do with medium oxblood lily to distract you though)
> 
> Any ladies care to join me ?



Is that join you on your pamper day or mod shots. I could definitely do with a pamper day    Sound absolutely lovely  I braved having my eyebrows tattooed recently  but that was more like torture although am pleased with the results now.

Carrying my oxblood Daria today with my new Phase Eight scarf................. sorry, very poor pics will try to do better and maybe brave some modelling shots


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm off work And I'm off out to Chichester  first time wearing my lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736728




Gorgeous! Hope you have a lovely day! X


----------



## Linz379

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm off work And I'm off out to Chichester  first time wearing my lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736728


Lovely!  enjoy your day.


----------



## Victoriabella

My new bag


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mulberrygal said:


> Is that join you on your pamper day or mod shots. I could definitely do with a pamper day    Sound absolutely lovely  I braved having my eyebrows tattooed recently  but that was more like torture although am pleased with the results now.
> 
> Carrying my oxblood Daria today with my new Phase Eight scarf................. sorry, very poor pics will try to do better and maybe brave some modelling shots



lol lots Mulberrygal , you're going to tempt me even more now with the oxblood Daria!
Really lovely matched up with your scarf 
I'm just thinking  of the eyebrow tattooing & squirming. I find waxing quite enough and don't think I could cope with being tattooed, although my eyebrows need tinted coz they're so light and I expect  having them tattooed  would stop the need for pencilling etc


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Victoriabella said:


> View attachment 2736877
> 
> My new bag



What a pretty little bag,
Enjoy her and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My motto usually consists of..
Big hair don't care
Legs out don't care (probably should care)

I had to show you ladies the hedgehog bronze maxi grain metallic against my sequin bomber! Amazing... Could cry I sold my bayswater in this leather!


----------



## MiniMabel

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2736888
> 
> View attachment 2736893
> 
> My motto usually consists of..
> Big hair don't care
> Legs out don't care (probably should care)
> 
> I had to show you ladies the hedgehog bronze maxi grain metallic against my sequin bomber! Amazing... Could cry I sold my bayswater in this leather!



Hi Jaz - amazing look, as always!    I love your sequin bomber jacket, just fab!


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2736888
> 
> View attachment 2736893
> 
> My motto usually consists of..
> Big hair don't care
> Legs out don't care (probably should care)
> 
> I had to show you ladies the hedgehog bronze maxi grain metallic against my sequin bomber! Amazing... Could cry I sold my bayswater in this leather!


Beautiful! You always look fab!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Another Jaz Fantastic pic
You always cheer me up with your funky style 
Lovely sparkly jacket & bag!
( no, honestly I'm not a stalker )


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2736888
> 
> View attachment 2736893
> 
> My motto usually consists of..
> Big hair don't care
> Legs out don't care (probably should care)
> 
> I had to show you ladies the hedgehog bronze maxi grain metallic against my sequin bomber! Amazing... Could cry I sold my bayswater in this leather!



Looking gorgeous Jaz,fabulous sequin bomber jacket, love the nails too.  Dare I ask why did you sell the Bays


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mulberrygal said:


> Looking gorgeous Jaz,fabulous sequin bomber jacket, love the nails too.  Dare I ask why did you sell the Bays



Thankyou mulberrygal mwahh! 

Well... The alexa foxlock (as pictured) was my holy grail and never in a million did I think I would get her!..the rarity etc. but I did! i had bought the bays a while before as a 'stand in' for thinking I would never get the alexa!..

So to free up funds and be 'sensible' i sold! Bayswater was never really me BUT ive decided now it is, preferably metallic shiny embellished, snaky... (obviously!) you get it! Lol so yeh I'm on the hunt for a bays now! X


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mollydoodledon said:


> Another Jaz Fantastic pic
> 
> You always cheer me up with your funky style
> 
> Lovely sparkly jacket & bag!
> 
> ( no, honestly I'm not a stalker )




Lol im glad I have! Hope your feeling well! Mwah! X


----------



## Ria2011

Looking lovely Jaz & EFRJENKINS! Love the sparkle & double denim.

Love the scarf against the daria Mulberrygal and a lovely EW bats too.


----------



## Ria2011

Black mabel to work today


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black Forest bays


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm off work And I'm off out to Chichester  first time wearing my lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2736728



You look lovely with lily


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mollydoodledon said:


> Another Jaz Fantastic pic
> You always cheer me up with your funky style
> Lovely sparkly jacket & bag!
> ( no, honestly I'm not a stalker )



Don't worry we are both in the Jaz fan club!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> We'll miss your pics CP but completely understand. It's unfair for people to comment on the number of bags you have when you've worked so hard for it and deserve to enjoy them.



It is!! I just ignore and carry my bags but don't want anyone searching for pics to discuss behind my back. Fortunately I have a mulberry buddy at work. I have been enabling her to get oak lily AND deer brown medium lily as those colours suit her. Hehe. Naughty CP.


----------



## mills

Mollydoodledon said:


> mills said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to add that I love the mod shots and if I eventually manage to make a purchase I am keeping then I will gladly add to the mod shot crew. I have no stores nearby to see in person so the mod shots are the closet thing in many cases for me.
> Also... I haven't been posting much lately (my little one has been quite unwell) but I do catch up on posts every day and enjoy catching up on everyone's purchases, and lives in general. So I'm still here and still working towards an eventual reveal I hope.
> Xx[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi mills
> Just wanted to say I hope your little one gets better very soon and things get back to normal for you.
> We look forward to the day you do a Reveal on here
> Take care & hugs to you & little one x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks Molly, and I do hope you are feeling ok?
> Little one is on the mend finally. He's had a bout of terrible urinary tract infections, so we'll need to follow up with some ultrasound scans etc just to make sure everything's ok.
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily yesterday



Oh, be still my grey loving heart. This color looks to be exactly the shade of grey I am looking for. How are you liking it thus far? Have you experienced any color transfer?  Thanks in advance for sharing. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ria2011

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh, be still my grey loving heart. This color looks to be exactly the shade of grey I am looking for. How are you liking it thus far? Have you experienced any color transfer?  Thanks in advance for sharing. Gorgeous bag!



Hi frenziedhandbag, it's a great bag and a lovely neutral colour that works with loads. I haven't had any colour transfer but that may be because I wear the chain doubled up. Would definitely recommend the medium lily and they may do grey again for S/S 2015. If you're in the UK you may be able to track these down from one of the outlets. Hope this helps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ria2011 said:


> Hi frenziedhandbag, it's a great bag and a lovely neutral colour that works with loads. I haven't had any colour transfer but that may be because I wear the chain doubled up. Would definitely recommend the medium lily and they may do grey again for S/S 2015. If you're in the UK you may be able to track these down from one of the outlets. Hope this helps.



Many thanks for sharing. Sadly,  I am outside of UK but I am definitely curious about the price at outlets. Will you happen to know how much it might go for at the outlets?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating today with my purple LV empreinte leather speedy but I'm wearing my Mulberry blurry blooms scarf


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating today with my purple LV empreinte leather speedy but also have my Mulberry blurry blooms scarf



Lovely scarf and in grey!  My favourite neutral!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

daria today ! ))


----------



## Dovey123

.   PLS in pebbled beige with new scarf &#128515; 
Full length mod shots tomorrow &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;!!!


----------



## Linz379

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating today with my purple LV empreinte leather speedy but I'm wearing my Mulberry blurry blooms scarf


Lovely bag and scarf!


----------



## Linz379

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2737866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daria today ! ))


Lovely mod shot! Love the bag and love the boots!


----------



## Linz379

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2737972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   PLS in pebbled beige with new scarf &#128515;
> Full length mod shots tomorrow &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

September's bag is my sale medium deer brown lily. The chain makes it so heavy!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Linz379 said:


> Lovely mod shot! Love the bag and love the boots!




Thank you! Trying out a new look!!


----------



## beaver232

Lovely pics. I've been having fun with my taupe daria today. Love it way more than I'd even expected.
Here she is....


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mollydoodledon said:


> lol lots Mulberrygal , you're going to tempt me even more now with the oxblood Daria!
> Really lovely matched up with your scarf
> I'm just thinking  of the eyebrow tattooing & squirming. I find waxing quite enough and don't think I could cope with being tattooed, although my eyebrows need tinted coz they're so light and I expect  having them tattooed  would stop the need for pencilling etc



Oxblood Daria is such a versatile, hardy bag, it's a surprisingly neutral colour, highly recommend one    but probably best not to go for the tattooing ...........

It definitely puts waxing in perspective :giggles: And involved a lot of squirmed, took getting on for 2 hours  and then they go all scabby and take a couple of weeks to heal ...............they don't require any pencilling after, mine were quite dark just hated the shape. They never used to look arched, very droopy  there great now and really lifted my face


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Mulberrygal said:


> Oxblood Daria is such a versatile, hardy bag, it's a surprisingly neutral colour, highly recommend one    but probably best not to go for the tattooing ...........
> 
> It definitely puts waxing in perspective :giggles: And involved a lot of squirmed, took getting on for 2 hours  and then they go all scabby and take a couple of weeks to heal ...............they don't require any pencilling after, mine were quite dark just hated the shape. They never used to look arched, very droopy  there great now and really lifted my face



Ermmmm! Think I will def give the tattooing a miss then lol! Sounds a bit too painful for my liking these days  I have seen the difference it can make and I'm sure you are really pleased you went with it. Me? I will just stick to the waxing and tinting :giggles:
Meanwhile keeping an eye out for an Oxblood Daria.......


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating today with my purple LV empreinte leather speedy but I'm wearing my Mulberry blurry blooms scarf


Such a stunning bag Mulberrygal, the leather looks divine & we can forgive you for cheating on Mulberry with that beauty!


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2737866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daria today ! ))


Lovely outfit but I'm loving your DMs most of all!


----------



## Ria2011

frenziedhandbag said:


> Many thanks for sharing. Sadly,  I am outside of UK but I am definitely curious about the price at outlets. Will you happen to know how much it might go for at the outlets?


It went in the sale at the end of last year for around £626 so probably around that price point or slightly higher.


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2737972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   PLS in pebbled beige with new scarf &#128515;
> Full length mod shots tomorrow &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;!!!


Your scarf looks lovely against your bag Dovey.


----------



## Louliu71

Kiti said:


> Oak Bay.. The first that I wanted from Mulberry but the last I ended up buying after several other hits and misses!



Love your style, even suits us in their forties!


----------



## Louliu71

Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2737972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .   PLS in pebbled beige with new scarf &#128515;
> Full length mod shots tomorrow &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;!!!



Really love your scarf and goes well with that lush bag!


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating today with my purple LV empreinte leather speedy but I'm wearing my Mulberry blurry blooms scarf



Lovely!


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2737866
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daria today ! ))



Love this and lily shots


----------



## beaver232

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating today with my purple LV empreinte leather speedy but I'm wearing my Mulberry blurry blooms scarf


Ooh. Classy LV x


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ria2011 said:


> It went in the sale at the end of last year for around £626 so probably around that price point or slightly higher.



Thank you very much. Now I know whether it is worthwhile to trouble friends visiting UK or just to look for preloved options online instead. Looks like the latter instead, unless I happen to be in UK for a vacation.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Such a stunning bag Mulberrygal, the leather looks divine & we can forgive you for cheating on Mulberry with that beauty!



Thanks Ria, I try not too cheat but sometimes just can't help myself. 

It's one of my favourites when walking to work. I just love the 3 part strap, so wish Mulberry would do them on the Alexa.


----------



## steph22

beaver232 said:


> Lovely pics. I've been having fun with my taupe daria today. Love it way more than I'd even expected.
> Here she is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2738147



I love this. I want something in this colour so badly!


----------



## Ria2011

Deer brown del rey yesterday and oak alexa today


----------



## Louliu71

This is for you Elvis..... Hope you/mum are well

After having my SDR grainy print with nickel hardware for 8/9 months she finally it her first outing today

Tucked inside matching french purse and accompanied by giraffe print scarf


----------



## Linz379

Ria2011 said:


> Deer brown del rey yesterday and oak alexa today


Both are beautiful


----------



## Linz379

Louliu71 said:


> This is for you Elvis..... Hope you/mum are well
> 
> After having my SDR grainy print with nickel hardware for 8/9 months she finally it her first outing today
> 
> Tucked inside matching french purse and accompanied by giraffe print scarf
> 
> View attachment 2739518


Absolutely love this! Looks great with your scarf


----------



## s_kat

Louliu71 said:


> This is for you Elvis..... Hope you/mum are well
> 
> After having my SDR grainy print with nickel hardware for 8/9 months she finally it her first outing today
> 
> Tucked inside matching french purse and accompanied by giraffe print scarf
> 
> View attachment 2739518


Lovely! SDR is my favourite bag at the moment - I have 3 different colours due to getting a bit overexcited about this style, so it may be time to let one of the go (especially as I would also love one in oxblood!!)


----------



## Linz379

Today using my SS petrol Alexa.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Linz379 said:


> Today using my SS petrol Alexa.
> 
> View attachment 2739606


Complete bag envy  Petrol is my favourite SS!


----------



## moonriver99

First modelling shot - wearing my dark blush lexie today (and new waistcoat )!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Looking lovely in your mod shot 
Loving your Lexi & the waistcoat 
Very stylish


----------



## Jadie_9

moonriver99 said:


> First modelling shot - wearing my dark blush lexie today (and new waistcoat )!


That bag is lovely!


----------



## Linz379

moonriver99 said:


> First modelling shot - wearing my dark blush lexie today (and new waistcoat )!


Fab bag....I love the colour. Your waistcoat is fab too.


----------



## aerinha

I already posted my lily as bag of the month but everyone else is posting pics of their bag in action so I am too


----------



## Louliu71

Linz379 said:


> Absolutely love this! Looks great with your scarf



Thanks, must admit scarf is getting a bit overused, but it drapes so nicely and very easy to wear in this changeable weather


----------



## Louliu71

s_kat said:


> Lovely! SDR is my favourite bag at the moment - I have 3 different colours due to getting a bit overexcited about this style, so it may be time to let one of the go (especially as I would also love one in oxblood!!)



It's so strange, think I have only seen one on my daily commute which was a gorgeous slate one, had just posted on here, went down onto the platform a London bridge and lo and behold, I had a bag twin!

I was surprised she has already sagged a little, had my vip liner in it but that doesn't really add any structure.

3! I want too many different styles to double or triple up yet. Having said that, I do want an oak brook, black Bryn and conker/oxblood Lexi....... Argh!


----------



## Louliu71

I can't multi quote on the app..... Keep the pics coming lovely lexis, Lily's, darias!


----------



## Ria2011

Linz379 said:


> Both are beautiful


Thank you, your silky snake alexa is stunning too!


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> This is for you Elvis..... Hope you/mum are well
> 
> After having my SDR grainy print with nickel hardware for 8/9 months she finally it her first outing today
> 
> Tucked inside matching french purse and accompanied by giraffe print scarf
> 
> View attachment 2739518


It looks lovely Louliu and works nicely with your scarf.


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> I already posted my lily as bag of the month but everyone else is posting pics of their bag in action so I am too


And it looks lovely too!


----------



## Ria2011

moonriver99 said:


> First modelling shot - wearing my dark blush lexie today (and new waistcoat )!


Your lexie looks lovely moonriver.


----------



## s_kat

Louliu71 said:


> It's so strange, think I have only seen one on my daily commute which was a gorgeous slate one, had just posted on here, went down onto the platform a London bridge and lo and behold, I had a bag twin!
> 
> I was surprised she has already sagged a little, had my vip liner in it but that doesn't really add any structure.
> 
> 3! I want too many different styles to double or triple up yet. Having said that, I do want an oak brook, black Bryn and conker/oxblood Lexi....... Argh!


I use a Lori Greiner one, which does give some structure - worth a try...


----------



## Louliu71

s_kat said:


> I use a Lori Greiner one, which does give some structure - worth a try...



Argh! Remember now, have been on the look out for a black one as qvc sold out


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> It looks lovely Louliu and works nicely with your scarf.



Thanks, my boss commented on my scarf today, im worried I'm over wearing it at work, but really love it


----------



## Ria2011

Nightshade tillie today


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Nightshade tillie today



Was so tempted by the oak one on NPN

Such a lovely colour and bag


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Nightshade tillie today



Gorgeous Ria, you keep surprising me each day with another gorgeous bag. It's lovely to see such a wide variety from different years.  I think I am falling back in love with Mulberry but not Cara  or her bags. 

 I was never quite sure about the a Tillie. I had an oak SS one with bronze which was gorgeous. It was the larger one and think it was probably the size that put me off. It was just too big for me. I've never noticed this colour before and think it look great and so well co-ordinated ,..................you've tempted me Ria


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Medium Blush Lily enjoying her last day in the


----------



## Mulberrygal

moonriver99 said:


> First modelling shot - wearing my dark blush lexie today (and new waistcoat )!



Fabulous, looks great, I am a sucker for pink, my favourite colour. This is a lovely neutral with just a little pink


----------



## Mulberrygal

Wow, another gorgeous pink bag. I bought this one and returned it, I can't imagine why now it's looks fabulous..............and I really NEED a medium Lily


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Was so tempted by the oak one on NPN
> 
> Such a lovely colour and bag



Thanks Louliu, I saw the NPN one as well and it looks so lovely and squsihy however I think colour transfer would be a nightmare on that one.


Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous Ria, you keep surprising me each day with another gorgeous bag. It's lovely to see such a wide variety from different years.  I think I am falling back in love with Mulberry but not Cara  or her bags.
> 
> I was never quite sure about the a Tillie. I had an oak SS one with bronze which was gorgeous. It was the larger one and think it was probably the size that put me off. It was just too big for me. I've never noticed this colour before and think it look great and so well co-ordinated ,..................you've tempted me Ria



Thank you Mulberrygal, I'm trying to use my bags as much as possible so a lot of rotation is going on. I think of lots of people weren't that keen on tillie but it was only the nightshade one that appealed to me. Just loved the contrast of the hardware with the navy & the fact that I didn't have to worry about colour transfer was a bonus as I live in jeans. I've got the regular size which is perfect for me, I just can't do massive bags unless it's a tote or bays.


----------



## Ria2011

Douleur_exquise said:


> Medium Blush Lily enjoying her last day in the


Gorgeous lily!


----------



## aerinha

Ria2011 said:


> And it looks lovely too!



Thanks.  I was surprised how heavy she is.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

moonriver99 said:


> First modelling shot - wearing my dark blush lexie today (and new waistcoat )!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love the colour and it goes so well with ur waistcoat


----------



## Louliu71

Douleur_exquise said:


> Medium Blush Lily enjoying her last day in the



Love this pic....... Looks like you are wearing just a bag


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Louliu, I saw the NPN one as well and it looks so lovely and squsihy however I think colour transfer would be a nightmare on that one.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mulberrygal, I'm trying to use my bags as much as possible so a lot of rotation is going on. I think of lots of people weren't that keen on tillie but it was only the nightshade one that appealed to me. Just loved the contrast of the hardware with the navy & the fact that I didn't have to worry about colour transfer was a bonus as I live in jeans. I've got the regular size which is perfect for me, I just can't do massive bags unless it's a tote or bays.





Agree, I just moved on an oak bag as I want something darker, would be silly to replace with another oak bag. 

I've seen the SS one in the smaller size and it looked amazing on the lady carrying it, don't see them that often and the hardware caught my eye as it was glistening in the sun as she walked up the escalators.


----------



## k4ndle

aerinha said:


> September's bag is my sale medium deer brown lily. The chain makes it so heavy!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberrygal said:


> Wow, another gorgeous pink bag. I bought this one and returned it, I can't imagine why now it's looks fabulous..............and I really NEED a medium Lily



Why on earth did you return it? Looks gorgeous!! Methinks you will have to get a pink medium lily


----------



## Mulberrygal

CPrincessUK said:


> Why on earth did you return it? Looks gorgeous!! Methinks you will have to get a pink medium lily




 I was so hung up at the time about the Ballet pink medium Lily.  I tried it on and absolutely adored the soft grain leather, totally smitten but wouldn't pay full price.i. It was just crazy money.

I ordered both the small BP and medium blush at reduced prices and having them side by side made me feel I just couldn't settle for 2nd best with the medium and the small was too small    I just thought I'd end up with a bag I didn't use, done it too many times before.    I did the same with the Heather Lily and sold it, with prices as they are now bags aren't  easy to sell and recoup your money.

So it went back   ......................still hoping the BP one will magically appear, in hind site I'd happily settle for a blush now


----------



## moonriver99

Douleur_exquise said:


> Medium Blush Lily enjoying her last day in the


saw someone with either the blush or ballet pink lily the other day in zara - looked stunning. LOVE your lily!!


----------



## moonriver99

TiredMummyNBags said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love the colour and it goes so well with ur waistcoat


thank you thank you! one has to pick a good day for a mod shot ^_^


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Mulberrygal said:


> Wow, another gorgeous pink bag. I bought this one and returned it, I can't imagine why now it's looks fabulous..............and I really NEED a medium Lily



Aww I think there's quite a few left if you change your mind! What colour were you wanting? Would never have imagined it but it think she's my gateway Lily, totally sold after this one!



Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous lily!



Thank you! Loving your mod shots by the way, you have such a diverse collection! 



Louliu71 said:


> Love this pic....... Looks like you are wearing just a bag



Lol maybe I am  
the classy naturist


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Loving the shots ladies! Keep them coming! 

Today I'm running around doing last min really important things for my holiday like having a pedicure etc..exhausting! Hehe
With my ink suede tassel lexie cant wait to get her out this autumn!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Looking Good Jaz
That bag is just stunning
Enjoy your holiday, we will all miss your pics while you're away but have a great time &#128513;


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> Loving the shots ladies! Keep them coming!
> 
> Today I'm running around doing last min really important things for my holiday like having a pedicure etc..exhausting! Hehe
> With my ink suede tassel lexie cant wait to get her out this autumn!
> View attachment 2740667


Looking gorgeous as always! Beautiful bag.   hope you have a great holiday.


----------



## Bagstar

Jazmine2smith said:


> Loving the shots ladies! Keep them coming!
> 
> Today I'm running around doing last min really important things for my holiday like having a pedicure etc..exhausting! Hehe
> With my ink suede tassel lexie cant wait to get her out this autumn!
> View attachment 2740667



Looking amazing as always, have a great holiday


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberrygal said:


> I was so hung up at the time about the Ballet pink medium Lily.  I tried it on and absolutely adored the soft grain leather, totally smitten but wouldn't pay full price.i. It was just crazy money.
> 
> I ordered both the small BP and medium blush at reduced prices and having them side by side made me feel I just couldn't settle for 2nd best with the medium and the small was too small    I just thought I'd end up with a bag I didn't use, done it too many times before.    I did the same with the Heather Lily and sold it, with prices as they are now bags aren't  easy to sell and recoup your money.
> 
> So it went back   ......................still hoping the BP one will magically appear, in hind site I'd happily settle for a blush now



don't worry they repeat colours so something similar will come along


----------



## Mulberrygal

CPrincessUK said:


> don't worry they repeat colours so something similar will come along



Hope so but I'm getting impatient, don't think we are likely to see any pink till next summer, then I'll have to wait for the sale


----------



## Ria2011

Black soft spongy del rey today


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took grape Alexa into town for Invasion Colchester today 





Here's a slightly unusual mod shot &#128514; Batman changed his mind about getting his picture taken with the ghostbusters &#128514;


----------



## Linz379

Ria2011 said:


> Black soft spongy del rey today


What a beautiful  del rey. You have so many amazing bags!


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took grape Alexa into town for Invasion Colchester today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a slightly unusual mod shot &#128514; Batman changed his mind about getting his picture taken with the ghostbusters &#128514;


Gorgeous Alexa TIredMummy. Your little boy looks adorable.


----------



## Ria2011

Linz379 said:


> What a beautiful  del rey. You have so many amazing bags!


Aah, thank you so much Linz.


----------



## moonriver99

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took grape Alexa into town for Invasion Colchester today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a slightly unusual mod shot &#128514; Batman changed his mind about getting his picture taken with the ghostbusters &#128514;


really sweet photo! 

and ohhhh....is this alexa new? love the colour!


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous alexa TMNB!

Cheated today with my new to me Prada tote


----------



## moonriver99

Ria2011 said:


> Black soft spongy del rey today


very classy and the leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous Alexa TIredMummy. Your little boy looks adorable.



Aww thank you x



moonriver99 said:


> really sweet photo!
> 
> and ohhhh....is this alexa new? love the colour!



Thanks x no I've had it a while just haven't used her since I started posting on this thread so didn't have any mod shots x it's a lovely pop of colour, perfect for a grey day like today x



Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous alexa TMNB!



Thank you x


----------



## Ria2011

moonriver99 said:


> very classy and the leather looks gorgeous!


Thanks Moonriver


----------



## mcmulbs_xo

Taking my Bryn out today! &#128512;


----------



## Mulberrygal

I thought I'd better carry a Mulb today.....................I'm starting to feel guilty posting on this thread as I always seem to be cheating lately.

Wearing my SS pebble beige Alexa today with a pale pink AMQ silk scarf.................lovely sunny day down here


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> I thought I'd better carry a Mulb today.....................I'm starting to feel guilty posting on this thread as I always seem to be cheating lately.
> 
> Wearing my SS pebble beige Alexa today with a pale pink AMQ silk scarf.................lovely sunny day down here


Looking lovely and summery, weather is great here too, a bit of a chill in the air though ,


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> I thought I'd better carry a Mulb today.....................I'm starting to feel guilty posting on this thread as I always seem to be cheating lately.
> 
> Wearing my SS pebble beige Alexa today with a pale pink AMQ silk scarf.................lovely sunny day down here


And it looks lovely too Mulberrygal - loving the pink theme down to the shoes & toes!

Plaster pink alexa today


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> And it looks lovely too Mulberrygal - loving the pink theme down to the shoes & toes!
> 
> Plaster pink alexa today



Thanks Ria, I do love a bit if pink . my dress was blush so I could get away with it 

Your PP Lexy looks gorgeous, just love it, looks great with brown


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks Mulberrygal!

Black travel day bag today


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating again yesterday with my red Balenciaga  town and AMQ floral scarf

back on track today with Oxblood Daria satchel and AMQ pink leopard scarf


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating again yesterday with my red Balenciaga  town and AMQ floral scarf
> 
> back on track today with Oxblood Daria satchel and AMQ pink leopard scarf


Love your balenciaga and scarf combo


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Took oak leopard Lexie into town with the kids


----------



## CPrincessUK

Eggplant bays to a board meeting.
A power bag and power dress gives me confidence!!


----------



## s_kat

CPrincessUK said:


> Eggplant bays to a board meeting.
> A power bag and power dress gives me confidence!!


Sounds perfect! How did it go?


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

CPrincessUK said:


> Eggplant bays to a board meeting.
> A power bag and power dress gives me confidence!!



&#128077; eggplant is such a gorgeous colour x


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> Eggplant bays to a board meeting.
> A power bag and power dress gives me confidence!!


CP Ive only just really clicked to what a great colour eggplant is. I bet you rocked it in the meeting


----------



## CPrincessUK

s_kat said:


> Sounds perfect! How did it go?





TiredMummyNBags said:


> &#128077; eggplant is such a gorgeous colour x





NY2005 said:


> CP Ive only just really clicked to what a great colour eggplant is. I bet you rocked it in the meeting



thanks ladies.
eggplant looked great. The recommendations from my paper were approved without a hitch
  I even got a smile from the chief exec!
I wore a black fever sherborne dress with it. Saw some of the other ladies ogling! hahaha


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

CPrincessUK said:


> thanks ladies.
> eggplant looked great. The recommendations from my paper were approved without a hitch
> I even got a smile from the chief exec!
> I wore a black fever sherborne dress with it. Saw some of the other ladies ogling! hahaha



Yay!!!! Go you!!!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Mulberrygal

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Took oak leopard Lexie into town with the kids



Gorgeous, stunning bag just love, love probably my favourite Lexy, although I just adore all my Lexys, it's difficult to have a favourite. She looks in gorgeous condition, have you had her long? 

I've not used mine for awhile, you've made me think, time to get her out of hibernation.  I rotate most of my bags but put a few away for winter and summer as it makes a lovely change.


----------



## Sammiantha

CPrincessUK said:


> thanks ladies.
> eggplant looked great. The recommendations from my paper were approved without a hitch
> I even got a smile from the chief exec!
> I wore a black fever sherborne dress with it. Saw some of the other ladies ogling! hahaha


The power of the bays! 

I'm sure you also had something to do with it CP


----------



## caroliny

mulberry mini cara in oxblood


----------



## J.A.N.

After using my small p/g s/c willow for an eve out last sat have been using my Beatrice mushroom hobo for a while and then swiftly switched to my beloved daria satchel for my sons first day at sch.
No more lie in for me.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sammiantha said:


> The power of the bays!
> 
> I'm sure you also had something to do with it CP



Hehe. It is always nerve wracking presenting to the Board.


----------



## caroliny

mini cara in oxblood


----------



## Linz379

caroliny said:


> mini cara in oxblood


Looks great. Colour is fab


----------



## aerinha

caroliny said:


> mini cara in oxblood


That is really cute.  It isn't as long as the pic on M site make it appear, which I like. Real life shots do so much for this bag.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous, stunning bag just love, love probably my favourite Lexy, although I just adore all my Lexys, it's difficult to have a favourite. She looks in gorgeous condition, have you had her long?
> 
> I've not used mine for awhile, you've made me think, time to get her out of hibernation.  I rotate most of my bags but put a few away for winter and summer as it makes a lovely change.



Thanks mulberrygal x only had her since Wednesday. It was my eBay find, authenticated by the lovely ladies on the 'authenticate this' thread x

I used to be too lazy to change bags, it's thanks to this thread that makes me change my bags every so often &#128522; x


----------



## caroliny

Linz379 said:


> Looks great. Colour is fab





aerinha said:


> That is really cute.  It isn't as long as the pic on M site make it appear, which I like. Real life shots do so much for this bag.



Thanks guys!


----------



## NY2005

Just got my oak bays out of hibernation, given her a good spray and some leather cream as she was looking a bit dry. Shes ready to go.


----------



## Teegan

Oxblood tessie hobo for me. My new one


----------



## aGirlCanDream

mini cara lion rivets... as if I own another =P


----------



## aGirlCanDream

caroliny said:


> mulberry mini cara in oxblood



looks so cute as a backpack on you!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Wore grape alexa Friday and today


----------



## Designerhbgirl

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Wore grape alexa Friday and today


What a fun color


----------



## caroliny

aGirlCanDream said:


> looks so cute as a backpack on you!



thank you !


----------



## divantraining1

Stunning


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous bags ladies!

Toffee daria satchel today - my first Mulberry!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> Toffee daria satchel today - my first Mulberry!


Thats lovely ria


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Thats lovely ria


Thanks NY2005, it's perfect for autumn


----------



## Sammiantha

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!
> 
> Toffee daria satchel today - my first Mulberry!


Such a vibrant colour - absolutely perfect for this time of year


----------



## Ria2011

Sammiantha said:


> Such a vibrant colour - absolutely perfect for this time of year


Thanks Sammiantha, it's definitely one of my most versatile bags.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Hello loverly ladies I'm now back from my holiday and missed the forum like crazy...I've seen a mini lion rivet Cara and am in desperate need for one!!...today I had to run around catching up on things with my wing man ( my son Elijah) so used my tweed cecily! Hope your all well! X


----------



## NY2005

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2752371
> 
> Hello loverly ladies I'm now back from my holiday and missed the forum like crazy...I've seen a mini lion rivet Cara and am in desperate need for one!!...today I had to run around catching up on things with my wing man ( my son Elijah) so used my tweed cecily! Hope your all well! X


Missed you Jaz and your pics! Hope you had a nice holiday and are rested. Loving the tweed, quite autumnal in the mornings here and sunny in the afternoon. Cecily fits the bill perfectly.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love the toffee daria Ria. Good to have you back Jaz


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2752371
> 
> Hello loverly ladies I'm now back from my holiday and missed the forum like crazy...I've seen a mini lion rivet Cara and am in desperate need for one!!...today I had to run around catching up on things with my wing man ( my son Elijah) so used my tweed cecily! Hope your all well! X


Looking fab as always Jazmine!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Love the toffee daria Ria. Good to have you back Jaz


Thanks CP : )


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2752371
> 
> Hello loverly ladies I'm now back from my holiday and missed the forum like crazy...I've seen a mini lion rivet Cara and am in desperate need for one!!...today I had to run around catching up on things with my wing man ( my son Elijah) so used my tweed cecily! Hope your all well! X



Your tweed cecily is gorgeous!!!! I do not need one I do not need one I do not need one....but I sooooo do lol x now where's the money tree.... X


----------



## mimi89




----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2752371
> 
> Hello loverly ladies I'm now back from my holiday and missed the forum like crazy...I've seen a mini lion rivet Cara and am in desperate need for one!!...today I had to run around catching up on things with my wing man ( my son Elijah) so used my tweed cecily! Hope your all well! X


Looking fab Jazmine. Love the cecily.


----------



## Linz379

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 2753114


Gorgeous Tessie! Looks great.


----------



## Ria2011

Cheated yesterday with cherry red MBMJ natasha yesterday. Back to the mulberry today: Aubergine bayswater shoulder


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Ria2011 said:


> Cheated yesterday with cherry red MBMJ natasha yesterday. Back to the mulberry today: Aubergine bayswater shoulder



She's gorgeous!!!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ria2011 said:


> Cheated yesterday with cherry red MBMJ natasha yesterday. Back to the mulberry today: Aubergine bayswater shoulder


I loooove this!


----------



## Ria2011

TiredMummyNBags said:


> She's gorgeous!!!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Douleur_exquise said:


> I loooove this!



Thanks ladies : )


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Cheated yesterday with cherry red MBMJ natasha yesterday. Back to the mulberry today: Aubergine bayswater shoulder



Really adore this colour and the love the look of the Bays shoulder but just couldn't get on with the fiddly closure.  I oh so wanted to like it, how do you find it Ria, is it more manageable than I think?


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Cheated yesterday with cherry red MBMJ natasha yesterday. Back to the mulberry today: Aubergine bayswater shoulder


Love aubergine , I really wanted the bays but couldnt bring myself to pay full price, they all sold out and I never got one in the sale !


----------



## NY2005

Taupe medium lily, for ladies that lunch ....!


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Really adore this colour and the love the look of the Bays shoulder but just couldn't get on with the fiddly closure.  I oh so wanted to like it, how do you find it Ria, is it more manageable than I think?



It was a little bit fiddly at first due to having to pull through the two straps through the slits in the the flap but now I'm pretty much used to it and getting in and out is fine. I find my tillie more fiddly due to the pushlocck under the flap. I'm a fan of the bays shoulder & if I didn't have so darn many bags I would've got the midnight shiny goat.


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Love aubergine , I really wanted the bays but couldnt bring myself to pay full price, they all sold out and I never got one in the sale !


It's a fab colour and I love the gold hardware against it. I was lucky enough to get mine bays shoulder half price in the sale earlier this year. I can't afford full price.

Your taupe lily is gorgeous btw!


----------



## Ria2011

Midnight medium lily today


----------



## Linz379

Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily today


Lovely! Such a gorgeous colour


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love the medium lilies 
I was lazy and carried Black Forest Bayswater all week.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> It was a little bit fiddly at first due to having to pull through the two straps through the slits in the the flap but now I'm pretty much used to it and getting in and out is fine. I find my tillie more fiddly due to the pushlocck under the flap. I'm a fan of the bays shoulder & if I didn't have so darn many bags I would've got the midnight shiny goat.





Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily today




Know just what you mean about those locks under the Tillie flap.  I have a tassel bag and they're the same ullhair: I also had a blue Edie that I loved but if just had to go because of those locks.   

I love seeing all your bags, such gorgeous colours. I can see you don't need a midnight  Bays shoulder   when you have such a gorgeous stunning midnight Lily.   I have my eye on the midnight blue croc stripe hairy one, just waiting for the sale and a 60% discount


----------



## Ser

Took my new to me (pre loved) black zinia out with me last night. Managed to get a lovely shine on her with Lord Sheraton. She was the perfect evening bag


----------



## steph22

CPrincessUK said:


> Love the medium lilies
> 
> I was lazy and carried Black Forest Bayswater all week.




I so need to use mine! Been in wardrobe for months.


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily today


Ooh lucky you ! So many beautiful bags! X


----------



## beaver232

My beauty brightened up my day. Love, love, love her.  New to me burnt orange daria satchel.


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:


> I so need to use mine! Been in wardrobe for months.



WHAT?? She needs to come out NOW!
Black Forest is such a great neutral for me. I use it all year round whereas I tend to rest eggplant and electric blue in spring/summer.


----------



## CPrincessUK

beaver232 said:


> My beauty brightened up my day. Love, love, love her.  New to me burnt orange daria satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756769
> View attachment 2756770



This bag is just gorgeous. I always get complimented on my daria bags without fail!


----------



## Ria2011

Linz379 said:


> Lovely! Such a gorgeous colour



Thanks Linz



Mulberrygal said:


> Know just what you mean about those locks under the Tillie flap.  I have a tassel bag and they're the same ullhair: I also had a blue Edie that I loved but if just had to go because of those locks.
> 
> I love seeing all your bags, such gorgeous colours. I can see you don't need a midnight  Bays shoulder   when you have such a gorgeous stunning midnight Lily.   I have my eye on the midnight blue croc stripe hairy one, just waiting for the sale and a 60% discount



Thanks Mulberrygal, I definitely don't with the medium lily so I've let that idea go and I'm trying to be content with my collection. That lily is gorgeous, hopefully selfridges or another independent does a really good discount.


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> My beauty brightened up my day. Love, love, love her.  New to me burnt orange daria satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756769
> View attachment 2756770


Thanks Beaver and your orange daria is gorgeous & perfect for autumn!


----------



## beaver232

CPrincessUK said:


> This bag is just gorgeous. I always get complimented on my daria bags without fail!





Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Beaver and your orange daria is gorgeous & perfect for autumn!



Thank you! I'm chuffed to pieces x


----------



## NY2005

beaver232 said:


> My beauty brightened up my day. Love, love, love her.  New to me burnt orange daria satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756769
> View attachment 2756770


Really nice, I really like the Daria satchel, very easy to use. love the colour


----------



## Ria2011

Cheated with my LV speedy 30 yesterday, nightshade tillie today to go with my top.


----------



## snailpolish

beaver232 said:


> My beauty brightened up my day. Love, love, love her.  New to me burnt orange daria satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2756769
> View attachment 2756770



Gorgeous!  I'm lemming on the Orange Bays in printed calf, and this isn't helping.  What a lovely bag you have!

I used my evergreen glossy goat Bays today.  Felt a bit fussy as I had shortish skirt and flesh tights...  SBS tomorrow, I think.


----------



## idyllicwaters

It was a Bayswater kinda day!


----------



## Ria2011

Conker alexa today


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Trusty dorset tote today!


----------



## Ria2011

Love the modelling pic Jaz!

Choc Alexa today


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...

Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining 




Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf 




Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...
> 
> Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags


Love all your bags TIredMummy! Have got to say your children are adorable!


----------



## CPrincessUK

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...
> 
> Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags


they are such cutie pies 
No mulberry today as working from home after coming back from a conference.
Used black nickel bays during the day, black buffalo shine regular lily for casual dinner and chanel mini for the conference dinner


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Thank you Linz and CPrincess x oh how I would love a Chanel bag! &#128525; x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...
> 
> Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags



Lovely photos. Loving your scribbly lily. So hoping Santa brings me one eek!!!


----------



## Slowhand

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...
> 
> Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags


So so cute . I remember being a tired mummy too with 2 little ones like that . Enjoy them when they are young . They grow up so quickly and believe me the stress of teenagers is so much harder and tiring . You know where they are and what they are doing when they are tiny .


----------



## Izzy48

Today I carried my new and beautiful Mulberry double zip tote. I have wanted one since the first time I saw one and I am thrilled!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Slowhand said:


> So so cute . I remember being a tired mummy too with 2 little ones like that . Enjoy them when they are young . They grow up so quickly and believe me the stress of teenagers is so much harder and tiring . You know where they are and what they are doing when they are tiny .



Fingers crossed for you ukpandagirl x

Slowhand I am already finding they are growing too fast! Not looking forward to when my monkeys are stroppy teenagers &#128561; I was a right nightmare as a teenager, so much so I got sent to boarding school (luckily I loved it) so I am hoping my 2 won't be anywhere near as bad as me! x


----------



## cowbear

Izzy48 said:


> Today I carried my new and beautiful Mulberry double zip tote. I have wanted one since the first time I saw one and I am thrilled!


That's awesome, I've been so tempted by the double zip!  Can you wear it cross body comfortably, and does it seem too heavy?  I want to try one out, but there are no Mulberry stores anywhere near me in the Midwest US.  I'll either have to wait until I'm finally near one, or just take the plunge!


----------



## Izzy48

cowbear said:


> That's awesome, I've been so tempted by the double zip!  Can you wear it cross body comfortably, and does it seem too heavy?  I want to try one out, but there are no Mulberry stores anywhere near me in the Midwest US.  I'll either have to wait until I'm finally near one, or just take the plunge!




Yes it can be worn crossbody. It is no heavier than some thick leather Bayswaters. I think it in some lighter. I live in the Southeast and I use the Galleria in Northern Virginia. I also have ùsed the Spring Street store in NYC.


----------



## Ria2011

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...
> 
> Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags


All your bags are stunning TMNB and your little ones are sooo cute.


----------



## Ria2011

Oak bays yesterday


----------



## Slowhand

Ginger Rosie coming out today . The colours on the trees are changing she is perfect for the autumn.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Ria2011 said:


> Oak bays yesterday



Thanks Ria x love ur oak bays x I would love a bays but not 100% practical for me just yet as still pushing double buggy Maybe when kiddies are older... A girl can dream &#128522; x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Slowhand said:


> Ginger Rosie coming out today . The colours on the trees are changing she is perfect for the autumn.



Oooh she's lovely!!! You are right, perfect for autumn x


----------



## Ria2011

Heather lily


----------



## Ria2011

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thanks Ria x love ur oak bays x I would love a bays but not 100% practical for me just yet as still pushing double buggy Maybe when kiddies are older... A girl can dream &#65533;&#65533; x


Thanks TMNB, I love my bays but will always prefer a satchel as I love the hands-free option.


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily


Lovely lily! is there no end to your wonderful collection...?! You have a fabulous haul Ria. I also marvel at that you rotate as often as you do. Enjoy


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily


Gorgeous Lily!


----------



## snailpolish

Orange Bays


----------



## snailpolish

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily


That is a stunning colour and your scarf is the perfect foil!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

snailpolish said:


> Orange Bays


 gorgeous! It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

snailpolish said:


> Orange Bays



Great mod shot. Really like your outfit and the bag goes a treat with it.


----------



## Ria2011

snailpolish said:


> Orange Bays


Your bays looks lovely on you snailpolish, love the pop of colour against your outfit!


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Lovely lily! is there no end to your wonderful collection...?! You have a fabulous haul Ria. I also marvel at that you rotate as often as you do. Enjoy





Douleur_exquise said:


> Gorgeous Lily!





snailpolish said:


> That is a stunning colour and your scarf is the perfect foil!



Thank you ladies, thought I'd coordinate and have a pop of colour day to go with the sunshine today. 
NY2005 - My mantra is 'use it or lose it' so I force myself to change my bags pretty much daily. Mulberry's been such a slippery slope for me over the last 3 & 1/2 years!


----------



## snailpolish

Thank you Sarah, UKpandagirl and Ria   I've really enjoyed wearing this one!  The autumn sunshine we're having has been inspiring!


----------



## NY2005

snailpolish said:


> Orange Bays


Looking lovely snailpolish, love your whole look


----------



## aerinha

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily


Love your heather lily. Wish I snagged something in this color.


----------



## remainsilly

aerinha said:


> Love your heather lily. Wish I snagged something in this color.



+1
Always admire your scarf/bag combos, Ria.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Tassel oak Alexa today...and I can't bare to put my shorts away with the little bit of autumn sunshine he have left


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> Love your heather lily. Wish I snagged something in this color.


Thanks aerinha, lilac's one of my favourite colours.


remainsilly said:


> +1
> Always admire your scarf/bag combos, Ria.


Thanks remainsilly, the joys of multi-coloured scarves that work with loads and I do like to coordinate every now and again


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2765200
> 
> 
> Tassel oak Alexa today...and I can't bare to put my shorts away with the little bit of autumn sunshine he have left


Looking lovely Jaz & I don't blame you for making the most of the sunshine whilst it lasts!


----------



## Ria2011

Emerald mabel


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Looking lovely Jaz & I don't blame you for making the most of the sunshine whilst it lasts!




Thanks Ria loving your purple combo with the lily also! I'm lusting after an everyday lily for myself!


----------



## J_lou

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel




Lovely bag! I've been looking for the perfect one for my mum but I think I'm being too fussy and haven't found  it yet!! Xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel



Gorgeous Mabel ....


----------



## Mayfly285

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2765200
> 
> 
> Tassel oak Alexa today...and I can't bare to put my shorts away with the little bit of autumn sunshine he have left




What a stylish outfit, Jaz; you always look so amazing!


----------



## Mayfly285

snailpolish said:


> Orange Bays




What a fab mod shot, snailpolish!  Loving the whole set up and the wonderful pop of colour in your Bays!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel




What a beauty, Ria; love her! :love eyes:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> What a fab mod shot, snailpolish!  Loving the whole set up and the wonderful pop of colour in your Bays!



+1! Really nice mod shot.


----------



## CPrincessUK

snailpolish said:


> orange bays


wow!


----------



## Ria2011

Aah thanks J_lou (I hope you manage to find one for her but it can take ages), ukupandagirl & Mayfly - I know you're a fan! Cheers Jaz, I'm sure you'll find one eventually but I would've thought that a bright or sparkly one would be perfect for you.

 Love the mabel so much so that I wore it yesterday and after justhannahJ's reveal I was inspired to wear my oxblood daria to go with my dress today.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Aah thanks J_lou (I hope you manage to find one for her but it can take ages), ukupandagirl & Mayfly - I know you're a fan! Cheers Jaz, I'm sure you'll find one eventually but I would've thought that a bright or sparkly one would be perfect for you.
> 
> Love the mabel so much so that I wore it yesterday and after justhannahJ's reveal I was inspired to wear my oxblood daria to go with my dress today.





Ooh - you're teasing me with that delicious Mabel, dear Ria!   I must confess to being very drawn to that gorgeous oxblood Daria, too; you oxblood girls have a lot of enabling to answer for!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Aah thanks J_lou (I hope you manage to find one for her but it can take ages), ukupandagirl & Mayfly - I know you're a fan! Cheers Jaz, I'm sure you'll find one eventually but I would've thought that a bright or sparkly one would be perfect for you.
> 
> Love the mabel so much so that I wore it yesterday and after justhannahJ's reveal I was inspired to wear my oxblood daria to go with my dress today.


Ria, you are a mulberry collectors dream......I love seeing what mulberry you are carrying each day. Just out of interest do you use a bag liner and just transfer that or is everything removed each time?


----------



## Mayfly285

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for not being on here much the past week or so. I've been so tired...
> 
> Used Scribbly lily last Friday as it was raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then used pavement grey Alexa from Saturday till Tuesday. I really love the feel of the silky calf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took oak Lexie into London with the kids yesterday and carried on using her today as I was too lazy to change bags



Aww, bless you!  I remember those days with very young ones only too well!  That said, enjoy them while you can; they soon grow up and have interests and friends of their own!  (Hold on tight to those bags!!)


Lovely photos; you have some beautiful bags and an even more beautiful family!


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - you're teasing me with that delicious Mabel, dear Ria!   I must confess to being very drawn to that gorgeous oxblood Daria, too; you oxblood girls have a lot of enabling to answer for!


I know that you're a fan & I don't use them enough so thought I'd give them a whirl this week. Oxblood daria's are the best and of all the darias I have, it's probably my favourite colour which is funny as I discounted it when it was in the A/W2010 sale and went for toffee instead. Would highly recommend it, although I'd still love a pheasant green one as GNB's is gorgeous.



NY2005 said:


> Ria, you are a mulberry collectors dream......I love seeing what mulberry you are carrying each day. Just out of interest do you use a bag liner and just transfer that or is everything removed each time?



Thanks NY2005, I'm trying to use them all as often as I can. I don't have a bag liner so it's a case of tipping things out from one bag to another although I would love one for my oak bays which is a bit floppy.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> I know that you're a fan & I don't use them enough so thought I'd give them a whirl this week. Oxblood daria's are the best and of all the darias I have, it's probably my favourite colour which is funny as I discounted it when it was in the A/W2010 sale and went for toffee instead. Would highly recommend it, although I'd still love a pheasant green one as GNB's is gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks NY2005, I'm trying to use them all as often as I can. I don't have a bag liner so it's a case of tipping things out from one bag to another although I would love one for my oak bays which is a bit floppy.





I do love my Mabels, for sure!  That said, I've been using my oak sbs and red Georgie for the past couple of days.  I've never seen a Daria irl but your oxblood beauty is truly gorgeous and the leather looks amazing.


I'm in your position of tipping everything from one bag to another - I really do need to get myself sorted with a couple of liners, although I do use a locked cosmetics purse and, occasionally, a pouch.  I often come home to a bed covered with discarded receipts and car park tickets sitting in a sea of tissue paper that I've hauled out of the second bag ...  I really do need to get myself organised asap!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Zig zag alexa today!


----------



## Ria2011

Cool outfit Jaz!

Oak lexie on Thursday to go with my brogues and deer brown del rey yesterday


----------



## J_lou

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2769133
> 
> Zig zag alexa today!




Great look x


----------



## Izzybet

Off out for a family meal with my black SBS and Lucie looking on hoping I will bring back a doggy bag!!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mayfly285 said:


> Aww, bless you!  I remember those days with very young ones only too well!  That said, enjoy them while you can; they soon grow up and have interests and friends of their own!  (Hold on tight to those bags!!)
> 
> 
> Lovely photos; you have some beautiful bags and an even more beautiful family!



Thank you Mayfly x

Ria I love all ur bags!!!! I ve been so lazy the past week using the scribbly lily the whole time &#128563; x


----------



## Sammiantha

Izzybet said:


> Off out for a family meal with my black SBS and Lucie looking on hoping I will bring back a doggy bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769870




Too cute! The bag looks great too


----------



## snailpolish

Izzybet said:


> Off out for a family meal with my black SBS and Lucie looking on hoping I will bring back a doggy bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769870




I have dog envy


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Izzybet said:


> Off out for a family meal with my black SBS and Lucie looking on hoping I will bring back a doggy bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769870



Loving your SBS Izzybet and loving Lucie even more, she is so cute. You  must remember the doggy bag for her


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2769133
> 
> Zig zag alexa today!



Aaaah the lovely Jaz. Looking fantabulous as ever


----------



## Ria2011

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you Mayfly x
> 
> Ria I love all ur bags!!!! I ve been so lazy the past week using the scribbly lily the whole time &#128563; x


Thanks TMNB & the scribbly floral lily is perfect especially with the way the weather keeps changing.


----------



## Ria2011

Bright red medium lily with my scribbly floral scarf - I love this print!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mollydoodledon said:


> Aaaah the lovely Jaz. Looking fantabulous as ever




Ahh the lovely molly! Thankyou! Xx


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily with my scribbly floral scarf - I love this print!




Loveee the combo Ria! That red is amazing with the gold!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily with my scribbly floral scarf - I love this print!


Love your red lily Ria , looks lovely in the sunshine


----------



## Izzybet

Mollydoodledon said:


> Loving your SBS Izzybet and loving Lucie even more, she is so cute. You  must remember the doggy bag for her




Thank you, little miss Lucie missed out on a doggy bag but I don't think she minded as she spent the evening on my bed!!


----------



## snailpolish

Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater.  It's such an awesome colour - a greyed out olive (and pretty much the same colour as my leather jacket).


----------



## snailpolish

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily with my scribbly floral scarf - I love this print!



Love the contrast with your blue denim!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> Loveee the combo Ria! That red is amazing with the gold!





NY2005 said:


> Love your red lily Ria , looks lovely in the sunshine





snailpolish said:


> Love the contrast with your blue denim!  Gorgeous!


Thanks Jaz! Love your fab modelling pics too. Thanks NY2005, can't beat a pop of colour. Thanks snailpolish, your evergreen bays is stunning and love the modelling pic too.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

snailpolish said:


> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater.  It's such an awesome colour - a greyed out olive (and pretty much the same colour as my leather jacket).



Lovely photo. You look fab!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Aah thanks J_lou (I hope you manage to find one for her but it can take ages), ukupandagirl & Mayfly - I know you're a fan! Cheers Jaz, I'm sure you'll find one eventually but I would've thought that a bright or sparkly one would be perfect for you.
> 
> Love the mabel so much so that I wore it yesterday and after justhannahJ's reveal I was inspired to wear my oxblood daria to go with my dress today.





Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily with my scribbly floral scarf - I love this print!



Wearing my Oxblood daria today too, it copes so well with this awful weather. :storm: I also have one of the originals, they are a very hardy, great all rounder..........highly recommended

Love your red Lily Ria, lovely pop of colour for these dull days


----------



## CPrincessUK

snailpolish said:


> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater.  It's such an awesome colour - a greyed out olive (and pretty much the same colour as my leather jacket).



absolutely love it! Liking the retro car as well.


----------



## Mayfly285

snailpolish said:


> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater.  It's such an awesome colour - a greyed out olive (and pretty much the same colour as my leather jacket).




Ooh, what a gorgeous Bays (and sunshine, too!) :love eyes:  You do take fab mod pics, snailpolish!


----------



## lfe

hmmm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mayfly285

lfe said:


> hmmm, decisions, decisions...



Something in oak, perhaps?  They look lovely, hanging there all together (although I doubt they'll like the weather today!) That said, my small oak Anthony was fine yesterday ...

Loving the scarves, too, btw! B-)


----------



## lfe

Mayfly285 said:


> Something in oak, perhaps?  They look lovely, hanging there all together (although I doubt they'll like the weather today!) That said, my small oak Anthony was fine yesterday ...
> 
> Loving the scarves, too, btw! B-)


Thanxs!!!

My favourite corner of the closet, this always makes me happy in the morning!

))


----------



## lfe

...my Antony is so old it goes in any kind of weather....Darwin leather is the best!


----------



## Mayfly285

lfe said:


> ...my Antony is so old it goes in any kind of weather....Darwin leather is the best!



Absolutely!!  And I know what you mean about your bags/scarves making you smile in the morning, too!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Oxblood Daria, pic taken during a very brief moment when it stopped pouring and the sun came out



Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily



I've never noticed you had a heather lily Ria, it looks great. I sold mine, I wish I hadn't now!!!!!!


----------



## steph22

Oak Lily while in Ibiza this week.


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Oxblood Daria, pic taken during a very brief moment when it stopped pouring and the sun came out
> 
> 
> 
> I've never noticed you had a heather lily Ria, it looks great. I sold mine, I wish I hadn't now!!!!!!


Thanks Mulberrygal and your oxblood daria looks lovely. Been using my drizzle daria hobo this week (fitting name!) with all the rubbish weather we've been having so haven't been able to rotate. I love my heather lily but don't use it enough and you made the right choice on that one as your heart's set on pink for a medium lily.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Tooled Bays for the first time in ages!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Mulberrygal and your oxblood daria looks lovely. Been using my drizzle daria hobo this week (fitting name!) with all the rubbish weather we've been having so haven't been able to rotate. I love my heather lily but don't use it enough and you made the right choice on that one as your heart's set on pink for a medium lily.



I loved the heather colour but was surprised how little I found a use for it.  In the end it never came out of its dustbag so when I did my latest cull I thought it should be one for the chop.

I won't buy a bag now I've not tried on and checked out with my wardrobe.  

I think you have the right idea, rotate as much as possible.  I  still have some I don't use that often but don't mind if they've not cost crazy money.  I can't justify Mulbs at the new prices that don't get used regularly, even at sale prices.

So................raining again, what to wear today :rain:


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> I loved the heather colour but was surprised how little I found a use for it.  In the end it never came out of its dustbag so when I did my latest cull I thought it should be one for the chop.
> 
> I won't buy a bag now I've not tried on and checked out with my wardrobe.
> 
> I think you have the right idea, rotate as much as possible.  I  still have some I don't use that often but don't mind if they've not cost crazy money.  I can't justify Mulbs at the new prices that don't get used regularly, even at sale prices.
> 
> So................raining again, what to wear today :rain:



I didn't buy a heather Bays or Lily, both of which I saw at BV in August, because I knew I wouldn't wear the colour well.  Ditto the raspberry, although I adored the pink.  Oxblood would be far more "me" - I'm a bit of a core colour fan, tbh ...  Today, I just grabbed my black Somerset Satchel ("washbag with a strap") because I was late taking the girls to school! :-[


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> I didn't buy a heather Bays or Lily, both of which I saw at BV in August, because I knew I wouldn't wear the colour well.  Ditto the raspberry, although I adored the pink.  Oxblood would be far more "me" - I'm a bit of a core colour fan, tbh ...  Today, I just grabbed my black Somerset Satchel ("washbag with a strap") because I was late taking the girls to school! :-[



I didn't know they were in the Outlets. I really miss Mo's lists, probably just as well as I don't really want to be tempted.  I bet their sales have dropped considerably  

 Its difficult when you don't live near and not as easy now they turn up as and when rather than a year later

I know what you mean about being late. I didnt have time to change bags and stuck with Oxblood Daria, with scribbly floral scarf this time. I can see why they are making Oxblood a core colour, it goes with so much and so many of my scarves match


----------



## MiniMabel

Lady Farquar said:


> Choc Tooled Bays for the first time in ages!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> I didn't know they were in the Outlets. I really miss Mo's lists, probably just as well as I don't really want to be tempted.  I bet their sales have dropped considerably
> 
> 
> 
> Its difficult when you don't live near and not as easy now they turn up as and when rather than a year later
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about being late. I didnt have time to change bags and stuck with Oxblood Daria, with scribbly floral scarf this time. I can see why they are making Oxblood a core colour, it goes with so much and so many of my scarves match




What a lovely combination, Mulberrygal! :love eyes:  I've recently started to see the benefit of scarves to jazz up any outfit!


----------



## moonriver99

Mulberrygal said:


> I didn't know they were in the Outlets. I really miss Mo's lists, probably just as well as I don't really want to be tempted.  I bet their sales have dropped considerably
> 
> Its difficult when you don't live near and not as easy now they turn up as and when rather than a year later
> 
> I know what you mean about being late. I didnt have time to change bags and stuck with Oxblood Daria, with scribbly floral scarf this time. I can see why they are making Oxblood a core colour, it goes with so much and so many of my scarves match


yes you are pro in matching your bags with beautiful scarves! what sort of leather is the oxblood daria? it looks sumptuous!


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> I didn't know they were in the Outlets. I really miss Mo's lists, probably just as well as I don't really want to be tempted.  I bet their sales have dropped considerably
> 
> Its difficult when you don't live near and not as easy now they turn up as and when rather than a year later
> 
> I know what you mean about being late. I didnt have time to change bags and stuck with Oxblood Daria, with scribbly floral scarf this time. I can see why they are making Oxblood a core colour, it goes with so much and so many of my scarves match


I don't blame you for resorting to the oxblood daria. The waether doesn't know what to do with itself at the mo!

And I love your scarf, it looks lovely against your gorgeous daria.


----------



## Ria2011

moonriver99 said:


> yes you are pro in matching your bags with beautiful scarves! what sort of leather is the oxblood daria? it looks sumptuous!


The old darias were made with soft spongy leather, I'm not sure what the leather is now for the newer darias.


----------



## Ria2011

Conker alexa to go with my DMs


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa to go with my DMs


Love love love the colour combo Ria.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa to go with my DMs



Really lovely Ria, Lexy is still my favourite and I love the conker. The leather looks gorgeous. 

Let's hope for done better weather for "handbag day" tomorrow.  although it's thunder and lightening here at the mo


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa to go with my DMs




Lovely! Ive just got my baby boy a pair of these!


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Love love love the colour combo Ria.





Mulberrygal said:


> Really lovely Ria, Lexy is still my favourite and I love the conker. The leather looks gorgeous.
> 
> Let's hope for done better weather for "handbag day" tomorrow.  although it's thunder and lightening here at the mo


Thanks everyone, with the weather it just seemed like the perfect time to bring this one out. Here's hoping Mulberrygal but I think it;s more if the same.


Jazmine2smith said:


> Lovely! Ive just got my baby boy a pair of these!


 I bet your little one looks sooo cute with his DMs, they;re the best!


----------



## moonriver99

Ria2011 said:


> The old darias were made with soft spongy leather, I'm not sure what the leather is now for the newer darias.


Thanks Ria!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating again, I seem to be doing a lot if that lately. .................My LV rose Vernis Brea.


----------



## snailpolish

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa to go with my DMs



That's a cracking combo - love how you've also matched to the road markings!

Your oxblood Daria is gorgeous too.  I'm currently on the waiting list for an oxblood Tessie Hobo.

Here's me with my Evergreen greasy goat Bays.  Also, first outing of the year for my Uggs, shiverrrrr!  I was going to consign them to history, but apparently they're 'in' again this season!

My husband takes the pics, which is why his car is given undue prominence.  I should also point out that this is his work carpark, not our garden


----------



## Ukpandagirl

snailpolish said:


> That's a cracking combo - love how you've also matched to the road markings!
> 
> Your oxblood Daria is gorgeous too.  I'm currently on the waiting list for an oxblood Tessie Hobo.
> 
> Here's me with my Evergreen greasy goat Bays.  Also, first outing of the year for my Uggs, shiverrrrr!  I was going to consign them to history, but apparently they're 'in' again this season!
> 
> My husband takes the pics, which is why his car is given undue prominence.  I should also point out that this is his work carpark, not our garden



I love the look and old man loves the car. We had a 'red' one which was actually orangey red!


----------



## snailpolish

Ukpandagirl said:


> I love the look and old man loves the car. We had a 'red' one which was actually orangey red!


Hubs is selling this atm, but I am trying to persuade him to keep it!!!  Blah it's a 3.5l engine, but the classic insurance is only £120, so it all balances out   (He also has a MKII Golf GTI 16V as his daily driver!)


----------



## Douleur_exquise

snailpolish said:


> That's a cracking combo - love how you've also matched to the road markings!
> 
> Your oxblood Daria is gorgeous too.  I'm currently on the waiting list for an oxblood Tessie Hobo.
> 
> Here's me with my Evergreen greasy goat Bays.  Also, first outing of the year for my Uggs, shiverrrrr!  I was going to consign them to history, but apparently they're 'in' again this season!
> 
> My husband takes the pics, which is why his car is given undue prominence.  I should also point out that this is his work carpark, not our garden



You look lovely and toasty! I must admit I've had my Uggs out for several weeks now :shame: still on the hunt for a nice new scarf though!


----------



## snailpolish

Thank you Douleur_exquise!  I only caved today on the UGGs, but must admit I'd forgotten ho  goooooood they were!


----------



## Ria2011

snailpolish said:


> That's a cracking combo - love how you've also matched to the road markings!
> 
> Your oxblood Daria is gorgeous too.  I'm currently on the waiting list for an oxblood Tessie Hobo.
> 
> Here's me with my Evergreen greasy goat Bays.  Also, first outing of the year for my Uggs, shiverrrrr!  I was going to consign them to history, but apparently they're 'in' again this season!
> 
> My husband takes the pics, which is why his car is given undue prominence.  I should also point out that this is his work carpark, not our garden


Thanks snailpolish, I love your modelling pics and your bays is stunning on you (love the backdrop of the cars in your pics too!)


----------



## J_lou

Aubergine primrose for work &#128156;


----------



## Ser

Tessie tote my fab work bag. Fits loads in  photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## remainsilly

J_lou said:


> View attachment 2780661
> 
> 
> Aubergine primrose for work &#128156;



Oh, it does my heart good to see a primrose! So cheerful, especially for autumn--looks great on you.


----------



## Mulberrygal

J_lou said:


> View attachment 2780661
> 
> 
> Aubergine primrose for work &#55357;&#56476;



Looks great, lovely to see a primrose for a change, very smart.

I just love the aubergine colour.  also a big fan of all pink,my favourite colour,  love it with the coat, it goes really well.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Tessie tote my fab work bag. Fits loads in  photo doesn't do it justice.


I love the tessie but I can't justify it as I want two more lily bags (reg and medium).
So much choice, not enough money! I should have married an investment banker not an academic. haha.


----------



## CPrincessUK

used black NVT bays. She is my most used bays and still look fabulous in her 4th year!.
Will use midnight bays tomorrow for a conference.


----------



## CPrincessUK

snailpolish said:


> That's a cracking combo - love how you've also matched to the road markings!
> 
> Your oxblood Daria is gorgeous too.  I'm currently on the waiting list for an oxblood Tessie Hobo.
> 
> Here's me with my Evergreen greasy goat Bays.  Also, first outing of the year for my Uggs, shiverrrrr!  I was going to consign them to history, but apparently they're 'in' again this season!
> 
> My husband takes the pics, which is why his car is given undue prominence.  I should also point out that this is his work carpark, not our garden


I LOVE your pics.
So many wonderful ladies here who share great photos, you, Jasmine, Ria , mulberrygirl 
You ladies make my day!


----------



## AnnCharlotte

J_lou said:


> View attachment 2780661
> 
> 
> Aubergine primrose for work &#128156;



Great colour


----------



## Whispercrest

Stunning bag, fab colour & a lovely change to see a Primrose.  Another one to add to my list!!


----------



## meithemeow

DelRey twinnies at work today &#128521;


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays


----------



## J_lou

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2781761
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays




Great look &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## Tansu

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781448
> 
> DelRey twinnies at work today &#128521;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee




That picture is so funny  You both have great bags.


----------



## CPrincessUK

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781448
> 
> DelRey twinnies at work today &#128521;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Love this pic. Someone had a slate blue dey Rey at a conference I attended yesterday and I kept on lusting after it!! Hehe


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2781761
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays



I am so glad you got a bays to suit you! Look stunning and your son is so cute.


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> I love the tessie but I can't justify it as I want two more lily bags (reg and medium).
> So much choice, not enough money! I should have married an investment banker not an academic. haha.



Thanks CP  tessie tote will probably be my most used mulberry, just perfect to cart all my work stuff around 

I was also pleased to get her brand new unused but £100 cheaper from npn  

I would love a lilly too. I was admiring a pink lilly in the York outlet in the summer. I had to be prised away by my fiance


----------



## Ser

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2781761
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays



Fab pic  you always look so stylish Jazmine


----------



## Mulberrygal

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781448
> 
> DelRey twinnies at work today &#128521;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee




Looking good, great shot....................................hope that was post op or before you scrubbed in


----------



## Ser

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781448
> 
> DelRey twinnies at work today &#128521;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Love this pic  fab delreys ladies


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2781761
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays




Looking fantastic as always Jazzy, love seeing your pics and your amazing style..............................IMO they should ditch Cara, your perfect for the job,:urock: you look far better and would sell more bags. 

Love your new Bays, it really suits you. Will you be doing a reveal? I saw one like this go on EBay recently. If it's the one I am thinking off you got a great bargain


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ser said:


> Thanks CP  tessie tote will probably be my most used mulberry, just perfect to cart all my work stuff around
> 
> I was also pleased to get her brand new unused but £100 cheaper from npn
> 
> I would love a lilly too. I was admiring a pink lilly in the York outlet in the summer. I had to be prised away by my fiance



Saw an Oxblood tessie tote yesterday on my train journey from hell!! Need to keep my eye on npn.


----------



## MorgainePauline

I tend to change my bags for the different seasons and I just activated my black sbs for autumn/winter


----------



## Ria2011

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2781448
> 
> DelRey twinnies at work today &#128521;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee


Lovely pic and your del reys look fabulous!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2781761
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays


Looking amazing Jazmine. Love the outfit with the bayswater and your son is sooo cute and has mastered the art of posing too.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mulberrygal said:


> Looking fantastic as always Jazzy, love seeing your pics and your amazing style..............................IMO they should ditch Cara, your perfect for the job,:urock: you look far better and would sell more bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your new Bays, it really suits you. Will you be doing a reveal? I saw one like this go on EBay recently. If it's the one I am thinking off you got a great bargain




Thankyou all ladies I'm glad you enjoy them-xx

Thanks mulberry gal! What a compliment! A girl can dream lol...i did a kinda reveal on the mulberry family thread to introduce her because shes quite used i didn't do a reveal and it is so hard to capture the beautiful gold metallic!  It was a bargain eBay purchase I paid £180 so practically a steal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberrygal said:


> Looking fantastic as always Jazzy, love seeing your pics and your amazing style..............................IMO they should ditch Cara, your perfect for the job,:urock: you look far better and would sell more bags.
> 
> Love your new Bays, it really suits you. Will you be doing a reveal? I saw one like this go on EBay recently. If it's the one I am thinking off you got a great bargain



+1
Honestly I think all the lovely ladies here could work as Mulberry-Models. And they would do this much better than the paid ones.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thankyou all ladies I'm glad you enjoy them-xx
> 
> Thanks mulberry gal! What a compliment! A girl can dream lol...i did a kinda reveal on the mulberry family thread to introduce her because shes quite used i didn't do a reveal and it is so hard to capture the beautiful gold metallic!  It was a bargain eBay purchase I paid £180 so practically a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782323



Yeah, that's the one I saw £180, amazing bargain, looks fantastic and really suits your style Jazmine, you rock all your bags but I always love to see a Bays,  especially one that stands out from the crowd.  

I thought it looked a bit out of shape on EBay and needed some stuffing and TLC.  It looks fine now, I wouldn't have known it was the same bag. Shows it's not worth spending ££££'s on Mulberry!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2781761
> 
> 
> Me and my son had a lunch date today using my new to me gold metallic croc bays


Beautiful bag! And your son is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mulberrygal said:


> Yeah, that's the one I saw £180, amazing bargain, looks fantastic and really suits your style Jazmine, you rock all your bags but I always love to see a Bays,  especially one that stands out from the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it looked a bit out of shape on EBay and needed some stuffing and TLC.  It looks fine now, I wouldn't have known it was the same bag. Shows it's not worth spending ££££'s on Mulberry!!




Yeh exactly! And for me as bays isn't my typical style And i thought i could test this one out for the price plus its croc and gold which is perfect for me! Lovingggg your new chanel 'boy' by the way! Amazingg I dream about a boy bag! Lol


----------



## MissIn

Enjoying a sunny and warm day with my Bayswater shoulder


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Going out for a coffee antony is joining me today


----------



## meithemeow

Mulberrygal said:


> Looking good, great shot....................................hope that was post op or before you scrubbed in




That was before we scrubbed in. Just arrived in OT, and realised we both had the same bag!! Hehe... 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## meithemeow

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely pic and your del reys look fabulous!




Thanks! Very soft and still one of my reached for bags &#128541; 


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## snailpolish

meithemeow said:


> That was before we scrubbed in. Just arrived in OT, and realised we both had the same bag!! Hehe...
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee



Glad to hear it, ha ha!  You wouldn't want to be minus the bag when doing the equipment check-out 

Lovely fun shot


----------



## snailpolish

MissIn said:


> Enjoying a sunny and warm day with my Bayswater shoulder


Oh I love this bag!  Do you have any more mod shots?  What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## snailpolish

Making the most of the autumn sun with orange Bays - again!  If anyone is considering this colour, I'd recommend it wholeheartedly


----------



## MsSJones

snailpolish said:


> Making the most of the autumn sun with orange Bays - again!  If anyone is considering this colour, I'd recommend it wholeheartedly



It's so pretty! And I absolutely love your outfit!


----------



## g41girl

snailpolish said:


> Making the most of the autumn sun with orange Bays - again!  If anyone is considering this colour, I'd recommend it wholeheartedly




Unusual & Looks great !

Glad your having better weather than we are !


----------



## CPrincessUK

snailpolish said:


> Making the most of the autumn sun with orange Bays - again!  If anyone is considering this colour, I'd recommend it wholeheartedly


just gorgeous!! love the orange bays!


----------



## meithemeow

With my snakeskin Alexa on a sunny weekend - brunch with mom &#128536;


My Instagram - Meichlee


----------



## ferrylights

First day out with my quilty Cara!


----------



## ab1980

ferrylights said:


> First day out with my quilty Cara!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2784077




Love!!!!!!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## ab1980

I was rocking my black bayswater and bayswater bracelet today!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2785414
> 
> 
> I was rocking my black bayswater and bayswater bracelet today!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Gorgeous combo.... I'm hoping a bays bracelet will come my way for Xmas??!!


----------



## jadorelessacs

Bayswater =)


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

hi all today I'm wearing my burnt peach bayswater and my very pretty flowery scarf...


----------



## remainsilly

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all today I'm wearing my burnt peach bayswater and my very pretty flowery scarf...



Loving the burnt peach for October!


----------



## snailpolish

meithemeow said:


> View attachment 2783965
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783966
> 
> 
> With my snakeskin Alexa on a sunny weekend - brunch with mom &#128536;
> 
> 
> My Instagram - Meichlee


Love the pic of you and your mum!

Nice Bayswaters all round on here!


----------



## ab1980

Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous combo.... I'm hoping a bays bracelet will come my way for Xmas??!!




Fingers crossed! I love mine and literally wear it every day!! 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Autumns unpredictable weather means my trusty daria satchel is out of her summer hibernation


----------



## Ser

Pink pls made an appearance for lunch today. Got a compliment from a shop assistant who loved the bright colour


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loving the bayswaters and Daria pics!


----------



## Mulberrygal

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all today I'm wearing my burnt peach bayswater and my very pretty flowery scarf...



Gorgeous colour, lovely for Autumn.


----------



## ambassador1

My newly acquired Bayswater in raspberry


----------



## J_lou

ambassador1 said:


> My newly acquired Bayswater in raspberry




Ooh I really fancy a raspberry bayswater &#128149;


----------



## Mulberrygal

ambassador1 said:


> My newly acquired Bayswater in raspberry



Fabulous colour, I love pinks


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous raspberry bays ambassador1!

Haven't posted in a while as I cheated with my Gucci horsebit hobo last week. Using my aubergine bayswater shoulder this week (or at least until I fancy a change).


----------



## Ser

Oak tessie satchel's first outing today! Love love this bag


----------



## Skater

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous raspberry bays ambassador1!
> 
> Haven't posted in a while as I cheated with my Gucci horsebit hobo last week. Using my aubergine bayswater shoulder this week (or at least until I fancy a change).


Such a gorgeous colour


----------



## Ria2011

Skater said:


> Such a gorgeous colour


Thanks skater, perfect for autumn/winter. Welcome to the forum too :welcome2:


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Oak tessie satchel's first outing today! Love love this bag


The leather looks gorgeous Ser


----------



## ab1980

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Autumns unpredictable weather means my trusty daria satchel is out of her summer hibernation




Love the look!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> The leather looks gorgeous Ser



Thank you she's a stunner


----------



## s_kat

[ignore - deleted response to wrong post!]


----------



## Skater

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks skater, perfect for autumn/winter. Welcome to the forum too :welcome2:


Thank you! Good to find where fellow Mulberry addicts hang out


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> Thank you! Good to find where fellow Mulberry addicts hang out



We're all here! Welcome, although I'm a newbie too...


----------



## Mulberrygal

Skater said:


> Thank you! Good to find where fellow Mulberry addicts hang out




Hi and welcome Skater, plenty of Mulberry addicts here 



ab1980 said:


> Love the look!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



:lolots:

 Oh so true ab1980............................. I can remember all the bags, I so wished I had bought . I even sometimes ended up obsessively hunting them down and having a fight on my hands. 

Wearing my red onion Bays today, I needed  a change from Oxblood Daria in all this lousy weather


----------



## J.A.N.

Im going to Hampton Court Palace today weather pending will be taking my beloved petrol daria satchel on my travels x


----------



## kakalina

I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014


----------



## Linz379

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014


This is gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## CPrincessUK

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014



OMG I want one so badly!! Holding out for Christmas though.


----------



## J_lou

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014




This is lovely, I really fancy something in oxblood - holding out for sales &#128522;


----------



## NY2005

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014


Shes beautiful, I have one too!!! Mine is having its first outing this weekend for a surpise party. Enjoy!


----------



## Whispercrest

Oxblood Lily - very beautiful.

Holding our for the sales for a black one .. fingers crossed they'll make an appearance somewhere

wondering


----------



## Dovey123

LOVE oxblood lily  Thought I was going to get her for my birthday last week .But I stupidly told OH not to get her until sale time ......Didn't think he would listen to me (doesn't usually) Iwas gutted when there was no Mulberry  OH well good things come to those who wait !! 

Enjoy her x


----------



## Ser

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014



Gorgeous lilly congrats


----------



## Ria2011

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014


Absolutely stunning! Congrats


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> LOVE oxblood lily  Thought I was going to get her for my birthday last week .But I stupidly told OH not to get her until sale time ......Didn't think he would listen to me (doesn't usually) Iwas gutted when there was no Mulberry  OH well good things come to those who wait !!
> 
> Enjoy her x


Happy belated birthday Dovey


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dovey123 said:


> LOVE oxblood lily  Thought I was going to get her for my birthday last week .But I stupidly told OH not to get her until sale time ......Didn't think he would listen to me (doesn't usually) Iwas gutted when there was no Mulberry  OH well good things come to those who wait !!
> 
> Enjoy her x


why would you do that????
Happy belated bday 
I have funds for lily but thinking if I wait on the sales I might be able to get another bag as well!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014



Absolutely gorgeous, you have made us all very envious 




Dovey123 said:


> LOVE oxblood lily  Thought I was going to get her for my birthday last week .But I stupidly told OH not to get her until sale time ......Didn't think he would listen to me (doesn't usually) Iwas gutted when there was no Mulberry  OH well good things come to those who wait !!
> 
> Enjoy her x



Oh no Dovey, how tragic,  dare I ask what he got you instead?  Maybe he will surprise you in the sale and also get some matching accessories.


----------



## Skater

Dovey123 said:


> LOVE oxblood lily  Thought I was going to get her for my birthday last week .But I stupidly told OH not to get her until sale time ......Didn't think he would listen to me (doesn't usually) Iwas gutted when there was no Mulberry  OH well good things come to those who wait !!
> 
> Enjoy her x


Oh no! Hope you get your wish before too long...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberrygal said:


> Hi and welcome Skater, plenty of Mulberry addicts here
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> Oh so true ab1980............................. I can remember all the bags, I so wished I had bought . I even sometimes ended up obsessively hunting them down and having a fight on my hands.
> 
> Wearing my red onion Bays today, I needed  a change from Oxblood Daria in all this lousy weather



Yummy red onion bays. Eggplant's fraternal twin.


----------



## kakalina

Thanks for the compliments ladies :giggles: I was also holding out for a sale too, but was told classic colours rarely go on sale lest a small discount. Its such a beautiful colour and buttery soft leather, I want to continue taking it out all weekend. But now I want the Bayswater in oxblood too, and only a £50 difference


----------



## Mayfly285

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014




How gorgeous is this bag?!  Absolutely delicious! :love eyes:


----------



## DiJe40

Shopping with the Bays...she is very heavy, but I love her!


----------



## DiJe40

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014




Love your Lily.. Oxblood is my favourite colour at the moment..you must be so proud of her &#128515;


----------



## DiJe40

Dovey123 said:


> LOVE oxblood lily  Thought I was going to get her for my birthday last week .But I stupidly told OH not to get her until sale time ......Didn't think he would listen to me (doesn't usually) Iwas gutted when there was no Mulberry  OH well good things come to those who wait !!
> 
> Enjoy her x




Omg that can be dissapointing.. &#128542;This is maybe a little selfish of me..but I rub it in my husbands face, what I want for my birthdays.. Little crazy.. But I send pictures of what I want..weeks before the big day.


----------



## Skater

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014


I just love this colour.  Need to find time to take pics of a recent purchase of my own


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> I just love this colour.  Need to find time to take pics of a recent purchase of my own


Ooh bays? Lily?


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh bays? Lily?


Nope! More of a 'marmite' bag that I didn't like until I saw it in oxblood...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Nope! More of a 'marmite' bag that I didn't like until I saw it in oxblood...



Tessie?


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> Tessie?


Much more 'marmite' than Tessie!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Much more 'marmite' than Tessie!



New style or old?
Blenheim?


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> New style or old?
> 
> Blenheim?




Just posted a pic on the Cara thread!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Just posted a pic on the Cara thread!



ahhhh
Cara is marmite! But congrats


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> ahhhh
> Cara is marmite! But congrats


It is indeed - and only the oxblood version could have tempted me! Thanks


----------



## kakalina

Skater said:


> I just love this colour.  Need to find time to take pics of a recent purchase of my own


Very nice! Looking forward to your pic!

I must admit I have been very naughty today. Went out to "test" the oxblood Bays. I'm officially in love


----------



## kakalina

DiJe40 said:


> Shopping with the Bays...she is very heavy, but I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2794468


Is that a black or mole grey Bays? I've heard and read lots about the Bays being heavy, but was very pleasantly surprised that the oxblood Bays I tried today was reasonably light.


----------



## remainsilly

kakalina said:


> Is that a black or mole grey Bays? I've heard and read lots about the Bays being heavy, but was very pleasantly surprised that the oxblood Bays I tried today was reasonably light.



Oxblood bays has been my everyday bag for awhile, now.
Contrary to many comments, I can carry it on my shoulder without issue. And don't find weight an issue.
Also, the oxblood looks more shiny than some bays colors. 
I stay wary of color transfer, from suede lining--but, spray with collonil waterstop & haven't experienced any transfer to date.
Hope this helps.

Love your oxblood lily!


----------



## DiJe40

The Bays is pebbled graphite, I think she is easier then my OS Alexa to get in but..the weight can be exhausting,  when I must carry other shoppingbags and can't change from one arm to another..


----------



## Slowhand

Oak Bays today in the  Autumn sunshine .


----------



## J_lou

Oak bryn &#128525;


----------



## gunsandbanjos

J_lou said:


> Oak bryn &#128525;
> View attachment 2795550



Looks great on you! Really need to dig mine out and use it more.


----------



## Pol

That reminds me that I'd forgotten about my bryns.


----------



## DiJe40

J_lou said:


> Oak bryn &#128525;
> View attachment 2795550




Love your outfit with the Bryn...looks perfect!


----------



## J_lou

Thanks all, I seem to be using it all the time just now! X


----------



## CPrincessUK

J_lou said:


> Oak bryn &#128525;
> View attachment 2795550


you look great! love the oak bryn with the black.


----------



## J.A.N.

kakalina said:


> I bought a brand new medium Lily in Oxblood yesterday, and am taking it out this evening. A dash of glam, very Fall/Winter 2014


OMG this is gorgeous having just got rid of my black flower lock med lily.
This is very tempting the colour is just divine.

I think we all want want know lol xxxx


----------



## aerinha

Back from Disney and onto November's bag (after cheating and buying Dooney's Haunted Mansion bag in the park).  

Small del Rey in slate:


----------



## CPrincessUK

aerinha said:


> Back from Disney and onto November's bag (after cheating and buying Dooney's Haunted Mansion bag in the park).
> 
> Small del Rey in slate:


very cute


----------



## Mulberrygal

J_lou said:


> Oak bryn &#128525;
> View attachment 2795550



Really suits you, looks great with black


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Rocking my scribbly bays today.... Rain proof!!! Oh and also my scribbly scarf ....


----------



## podroha

My Somerset shopper came to work with me today!


----------



## thelittlestar

Wore my medium Cara oxblood today. Was at a course in Euston, tried to sneak out early during the Q&A session at the end, but had to walk in front of the stage and audience, felt all eyes on my Cara!


----------



## CPrincessUK

took blackforest bays to a conference in Oxford yesterday and the day before. She got so many compliments and admiring glances


----------



## Skater

podroha said:


> My Somerset shopper came to work with me today!


I have the Somerset hobo but had never liked the shopper before - looks much better in your photo than in stock photos I saw at the time!


----------



## podroha

Skater said:


> I have the Somerset hobo but had never liked the shopper before - looks much better in your photo than in stock photos I saw at the time!



I agree! I've never seen a particularly great photo of it online but it's been such a wonderfully practical bag. It's just turned three years old and seems to be aging beautifully considering how much it gets thrown around with me!


----------



## Izzy48

Taking my aubergine Bayswater on a road trip. I had forgotten how pretty it is!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Red silky snake alexa today with my Tamara scarf x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Zig zag lily today


----------



## Lolaberry

My baby girl Bella & my Daria Oak  satchel


----------



## DiJe40

Lolaberry said:


> View attachment 2808369
> 
> My baby girl Bella & my Daria Oak  satchel




Love your bag..but your Bella is the cutest! &#128521;


----------



## Lolaberry

DiJe40 said:


> Love your bag..but your Bella is the cutest! &#128521;




Aww Thankyou she is a cutie x


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Bryn on the way to work. Glad I doused her in collonil before I left the house as it rained despite the forecast being no rain!!


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak Bryn on the way to work. Glad I doused her in collonil before I left the house as it rained despite the forecast being no rain!!



Bag twin yesterday, although just drizzle.

Today oak bella..... Lashings of collonil gel and waterstop spray


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Roxy for me for over a week now....really must get around to changing it over!


----------



## aerinha

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak Bryn on the way to work. Glad I doused her in collonil before I left the house as it rained despite the forecast being no rain!!



Wish I had gotten this bag.  Too late...sigh...


----------



## Ser

Really enjoying carrying my oak tessie satchel at the min


----------



## shirleyvee

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2806314
> 
> Zig zag lily today


Oh my god that Zig Zag Lily is perfect!!!!


----------



## DiJe40

Ser said:


> Really enjoying carrying my oak tessie satchel at the min




I have oxblood tessie, didn't take her out much. Would love to see a mod shot..?


----------



## Amachelle

Yesterday I took my new to me scribbly floral lily for lunch in Selfridges.

Sorry very quick pic so DH wouldn't notice


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Using my oxblood del rey today


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

And purse


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Mod shot


----------



## sally.m

Old faithful Alexa. I went shopping yesterday and like to be hands free


----------



## EmmaLB

I wore my red onion sbs on Friday...


----------



## EmmaLB

And today my (new to me) Brynmore. I love it


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EmmaLB said:


> I wore my red onion sbs on Friday...



This colour is one of all time favs, but I have yet to lay my hands on one. Gorgeous sbs - any mods shots would be good to see?


----------



## EmmaLB

Ukpandagirl said:


> This colour is one of all time favs, but I have yet to lay my hands on one. Gorgeous sbs - any mods shots would be good to see?



Thank you 
Yes of course, might have to be on the weekend though, in the week I tend to use huge bags


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EmmaLB said:


> Thank you
> Yes of course, might have to be on the weekend though, in the week  I tend to use huge bags



Look forward to more shots of your sbs.


----------



## bagfetishperson

This is my favourite accessories in oxblood red. It's Alexa Mini and Tory Burch Trudy demi wedge. Perfect combo


----------



## ab1980

bagfetishperson said:


> This is my favourite accessories in oxblood red. It's Alexa Mini and Tory Burch Trudy demi wedge. Perfect combo




ohh I love the colour!!!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## DiJe40

The Bays at the trainstation in Bruges..so heavy, I think my right arm is longer then my left now..&#128514;


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Faithful Roxy today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ab1980 said:


> ohh I love the colour!!!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Simply stunning together. Love the Lexi. What a show stopper and sooooo cute too. Wish I had one now looking at yours


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Out for dinner with the family tonight..... Mabel's shotgun!!!


----------



## jp23

I'm wearing my Lexi in San Diego this weekend 
	

		
			
		

		
	






&#128516;


----------



## J.A.N.

Well after carrying my petrol daria for yonks i decided to change to my H/G Chestnut Bayswater for a simple sale shopping trip with my sister.
Went in Starbucks for the first time and was impressed by the quality of the food delicious.
Ended up buying a Zara basic black jacket not in the sale for the winter and a 1 direction Onesie in the sale.


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous pics ladies! Loving the lexies, bays and roxy. 

Haven't posted in a while - rocking my midnight medium lily today.


----------



## Donna.west44

Using my new (to me) Carter today and I have to say I love this little bag so versatile


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous pics ladies! Loving the lexies, bays and roxy.
> 
> Haven't posted in a while - rocking my midnight medium lily today.


midnight blue medium lily is so gorgeous!
carried my black east west bayswater to church this morning. Really wanted to rock oxblood lily but east west is much more appropriate for church!! had to control myself.


----------



## CPrincessUK

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2817768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bays at the trainstation in Bruges..so heavy, I think my right arm is longer then my left now..&#128514;



heavy but oh so gorgeous and worth it!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous pics ladies! Loving the lexies, bays and roxy.
> 
> Haven't posted in a while - rocking my midnight medium lily today.


Ria your collection never ceases to give me complete and utter lust! Love midnight Lily, the leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## Mulberrygal

ab1980 said:


> ohh I love the colour!!!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....





DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2817768
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bays at the trainstation in Bruges..so heavy, I think my right arm is longer then my left now..&#128514;





Douleur_exquise said:


> Faithful Roxy today





Ukpandagirl said:


> Out for dinner with the family tonight..... Mabel's shotgun!!!



Great pics, love them all, really gorgeous.................you were brave DiJe40, I'm not that adventurous with a Bays, no wonder your arm ached


----------



## Amachelle

Donna.west44 said:


> Using my new (to me) Carter today and I have to say I love this little bag so versatile



Oh wow I keep eyeing up the carter have you posted any mod pics? How do you find it, is it very slouchy?

Do you have the medium or large with the double handles?


----------



## aerinha

New grainy print SDR with soft gold hardware makes her debt at work today


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberry midnight blue glossy goat bayswater.


----------



## DiJe40

CPrincessUK said:


> Mulberry midnight blue glossy goat bayswater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819638




What a beauty..LOVE..there's no better word to describe that bag &#128525;


----------



## CPrincessUK

DiJe40 said:


> What a beauty..LOVE..there's no better word to describe that bag &#128525;



thanks  had a stakeholder event today so she was my power bag!


----------



## Donna.west44

Amachelle said:


> Oh wow I keep eyeing up the carter have you posted any mod pics? How do you find it, is it very slouchy?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the medium or large with the double handles?




I haven't posted any so far will take some this week when I feel a bit braver! It's not too slouchy at all it's just soft enough but still holds it's shape... The perfect hands free bag &#128525;. I've got the medium sized


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Mulberry midnight blue glossy goat bayswater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819638


Absolutely stunning CP! I love midnight blue, so classy.


----------



## Ria2011

Douleur_exquise said:


> Ria your collection never ceases to give me complete and utter lust! Love midnight Lily, the leather looks gorgeous!


Aah, thank you


----------



## Ria2011

Cheated with my Chloe greige elsie today


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely stunning CP! I love midnight blue, so classy.



it is! Wish I had a medium lily in this colour like you.


----------



## Fluffybee

Same old trusty Anthony for my day in the office


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Not today... But this weekend I had a girls night out for my pre birthday celebrations and took my plaster pink ss lily with me! i love using this bag at this time of year the gold hard-wear is so glam and i got it last year for xmas as well!...oh and I've added my pom pom bag charm!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fluffybee said:


> Same old trusty Anthony for my day in the office





Jazmine2smith said:


> Not today... But this weekend I had a girls night out for my pre birthday celebrations and took my plaster pink ss lily with me! i love using this bag at this time of year the gold hard-wear is so glam and i got it last year for xmas as well!...oh and I've added my pom pom bag charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820791



Looking gorgeous ladies


----------



## Ruxby

Yesterday to go @ Kiehl's


----------



## MsSJones

Ruxby said:


> Yesterday to go @ Kiehl's



LOVE your style!


----------



## Ruxby

thank you sweetheart :kiss:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

MsSJones said:


> LOVE your style!


Nice to see a handsome Anthony for a change. As Rod Stewart would say "you wear it well"


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black nickel bayswater


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 2822872
> 
> Black nickel bayswater


Love this bag so much.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my L/V Bloomsbury in D/E bought from Labels Most Wanted aka JazzyJay


----------



## ab1980

Faithful oak bayswater! 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Fluffybee

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2823680
> 
> 
> Faithful oak bayswater!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Beautiful colour. I adore this


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823807


Happy birthday CP, I hope you enjoyed wearing your new oxblood. i took mine out for a spot of retail therapy today too.


----------



## handbagahholic

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823807




Happy birthday CP hope you've had a wonderful day! Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ludmilla

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823807



A very happy birthday to you! Carry your beautiful bag always in good health.


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823807


Happy birthday CP!!! Enjoy rocking your gorgeous oxblood lily and have a fab evening x


----------



## mills

Happy birthday CP!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thank you ladies for the bday greetings


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823807


Happy Birthday! And your Lily is beautiful


----------



## DiJe40

Took the Alexa with me on a Canterbury trip 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I bought a zip around wallet and keyring in Fenwick 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## sushiflowercake

Mulberry Regular Alexa in Raspberry!


----------



## Barneycat

sushiflowercake said:


> Mulberry Regular Alexa in Raspberry!



That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## snailpolish

Belated birthday wishes, CP!  Great choice of bags!

Sushiflowercake - that is a gorgeous colour!

Polished buffalo Alexa for me today - I'm wearing the best Christmas jumper I have ever seen in my life (sorry - that's really braggy of me but I am thrilled with it!)


----------



## MsSJones

snailpolish said:


> Belated birthday wishes, CP!  Great choice of bags!
> 
> Sushiflowercake - that is a gorgeous colour!
> 
> Polished buffalo Alexa for me today - I'm wearing the best Christmas jumper I have ever seen in my life (sorry - that's really braggy of me but I am thrilled with it!)



Love it! The bag, your style, your glasses! And your curls!!


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely medium Oxblood Lily for my birthday today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2823807




Belated birthday greetings to you, dear CP!    I hope you had a wonderful one, albeit away from your twin ...  Your oxblood Lily is just sooo beautiful, btw - any mod shots yet?!


----------



## Avnol

It's fab really suits you. I have the alexa in raspberry


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Bays buckle for me today....


----------



## CPrincessUK

snailpolish said:


> Belated birthday wishes, CP!  Great choice of bags!
> 
> Sushiflowercake - that is a gorgeous colour!
> 
> Polished buffalo Alexa for me today - I'm wearing the best Christmas jumper I have ever seen in my life (sorry - that's really braggy of me but I am thrilled with it!)



Love your modelling pic!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Belated birthday greetings to you, dear CP!    I hope you had a wonderful one, albeit away from your twin ...  Your oxblood Lily is just sooo beautiful, btw - any mod shots yet?!



Thank you. 
No modelling shots due to part of my current post


----------



## sushiflowercake

snailpolish said:


> Belated birthday wishes, CP!  Great choice of bags!
> 
> Sushiflowercake - that is a gorgeous colour!
> 
> Polished buffalo Alexa for me today - I'm wearing the best Christmas jumper I have ever seen in my life (sorry - that's really braggy of me but I am thrilled with it!)



snailpolish, it's a beautiful bag! Alexa is great, isn't it?


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Bays buckle for me today....




Loooooooove AHHHH!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Loooooooove AHHHH!



Thanks JP I love her too.... She's just softened now and just smells so lush...


----------



## lcy32

Bombproof Mitzy messenger!


----------



## handbagahholic

I've switched for my trusty oak leopard Alexa to oxblood Daria  





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Oversized alexa leopard print


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Oversized alexa leopard print




Hi hun couldn't dm u back error message said u didn't have enough space to receive msgs? I messaged you through eBay x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Used black nickel bays with a bright red dress for my work Christmas lunch today 

This dress Hollis square neck. Have the black version too for normal office days.
http://www.feverdesigns.co.uk/hollis-square-neck-pencil-dress-red.html


----------



## remainsilly

CPrincessUK said:


> Used black nickel bays with a bright red dress for my work Christmas lunch today
> 
> This dress Hollis square neck. Have the black version too for normal office days.
> http://www.feverdesigns.co.uk/hollis-square-neck-pencil-dress-red.html



Great combo & choice--sophisticated with va-va-voom.
Happy Holidays!


----------



## CPrincessUK

remainsilly said:


> Great combo & choice--sophisticated with va-va-voom.
> Happy Holidays!



Thank you. Secret Santa gave me a pair of long black leather gloves. Loved them 

Will you share a pic of your new lily?


----------



## remainsilly

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you. Secret Santa gave me a pair of long black leather gloves. Loved them
> 
> Will you share a pic of your new lily?



Nice Santa!

Been trying to upload pics--Aug. was last time I was able. 
May force me to ask an 11 year old child how to use all this modern technology--I have a stubborn, dinosaur brain. 

I can share that I found a "made in England" tag in lily. 
And that cats really like those gold jingle bells & grey ribbon.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My trusty Apricot Effie which is a splash of colour on these short, dull days and goes really well with my Benetton scarf


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> My trusty Apricot Effie which is a splash of colour on these short, dull days and goes really well with my Benetton scarf
> View attachment 2835768


love peach effie and the chesterfield


----------



## Amachelle

Quick pitstop at Starbucks today with my very festive cracked gold bays


----------



## NY2005

:rockettes:





Amachelle said:


> Quick pitstop at Starbucks today with my very festive cracked gold bays


Lovely festive bays


----------



## Amachelle

NY2005 said:


> :rockettes:
> Lovely festive bays



Really love this bays, just hope it's still acceptable to carry after Christmas has finished


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Amachelle said:


> Quick pitstop at Starbucks today with my very festive cracked gold bays



Never been a fan of the Bays but I love this! Gorgeous bag


----------



## NY2005

Amachelle said:


> Really love this bays, just hope it's still acceptable to carry after Christmas has finished




Always acceptable, nothing wrong with a bit if sparkle any time of the year


----------



## Amachelle

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Never been a fan of the Bays but I love this! Gorgeous bag



Thank you, I love it too  Its so lovely and squishy


----------



## J_lou

Amachelle said:


> Quick pitstop at Starbucks today with my very festive cracked gold bays




Ooh that's lovely xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

Amachelle said:


> Quick pitstop at Starbucks today with my very festive cracked gold bays



Just perfect for the season!!


----------



## Amachelle

So pleased everyone likes my golden baby xx


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

This is my Christmas bag sparkly gold lizzie


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Lizzie


----------



## Amachelle

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Lizzie



Your Lizzie looks lovely. Do you have any mod shots as I've not seen one before.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Lizzie


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Lizzie 2


----------



## Amachelle

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Lizzie 2



That bag is lovely!!  Thanks for the mod shots it looks very versatile and like it would carry a lot.

I love festive bags!!


----------



## ab1980

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Lizzie 2




Very nice! 

Also love the dog, is that a pug mix? 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Thank.you his pure pug 7 months old x


----------



## ab1980

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank.you his pure pug 7 months old x




Oh I thought he looked like he had a wee snout on him  I have a pug too. Pugs and mulberrys - two best things in the world!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Jazmine2smith




----------



## PeachyDeb

Ooh the gold Bays is amazing! Very festive


----------



## Jazmine2smith

The link to my last pic is broken on my phone--- so seconds try here is my regular ink zigzag lexy!


----------



## scrapsy

jazmine2smith said:


> the link to my last pic is broken on my phone--- so seconds try here is my regular ink zigzag lexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840778




love


----------



## Mulberrygal

Amachelle said:


> Quick pitstop at Starbucks today with my very festive cracked gold bays



Ooh I really love this,  it looks fabulous, what a stunner, perfect for Xmas. I could really do with a sparkly everyday bag, very tempting  just when I thought I was over lusting after a Mulb.


----------



## Ser

Black Bryn will be my mulberry for the next few days. Had to choose only 1 mulberry (very hard to choose) to take away and she should cover all events  

Merry Christmas everyone   &#127876;&#127873;&#127876;&#127873;


----------



## Teegan

Christmas gift from DH. I hate Xmas but any old excuse for a new bag.. 
Merry Christmas ladies


----------



## DiJe40

With the Del Rey in Amsterdam, visited the Mulberry and the sa told me, the Del Reys are going out of collection..all of them..pity &#128533;


----------



## Loulibelle

DiJe40 said:


> With the Del Rey in Amsterdam, visited the Mulberry and the sa told me, the Del Reys are going out of collection..all of them..pity &#128533;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2844383


I'm going to Amsterdam next week, I didn't think about there being a Mulberry there! I might just have to visit!


----------



## DiJe40

There is one in PC hooftstraat and there is a Mulberry corner in de Bijenkorf


----------



## Tash24

Teegan said:


> Christmas gift from DH. I hate Xmas but any old excuse for a new bag..
> Merry Christmas ladies


Gorgeous bag..  looking at getting this is black


----------



## podroha

Took my Deer Brown Lily out for a spot of shopping and a very glamorous lunch at Nando's!


----------



## Loulibelle

podroha said:


> Took my Deer Brown Lily out for a spot of shopping and a very glamorous lunch at Nando's!


Looks lovely! I have a deer brown primrose which I adore


----------



## BLee19x

My gorgeous new oxblood tessie tote &#128525;


----------



## Ria2011

BLee19x said:


> My gorgeous new oxblood tessie tote &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845834


Your tessie is stunning and love the scarf too


----------



## BLee19x

Ria2011 said:


> Your tessie is stunning and love the scarf too




Thank you! I'm obsessed with the scarf too. Just makes it a little more personalised. Had to pop the little tweed bunny on there too of course &#128521; haha.


----------



## jp23

podroha said:


> Took my Deer Brown Lily out for a spot of shopping and a very glamorous lunch at Nando's!




Love this look!!


----------



## Etincelle

Wore my new Medium Lily around Paris yesterday, I absolutely love her!


----------



## DiJe40

Etincelle said:


> Wore my new Medium Lily around Paris yesterday, I absolutely love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846389




The Lily looks perfect on you..and Paris is a beautiful city..!


----------



## Etincelle

DiJe40 said:


> The Lily looks perfect on you..and Paris is a beautiful city..!



Thank you


----------



## RebeccaClements

My beautiful ginger bays! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiniMabel

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful ginger bays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2846502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;




A stunning bag. congratulations!


----------



## RebeccaClements

MiniMabel said:


> A stunning bag. congratulations!


Thank you! She sure is a beautiful colour!


----------



## Ser

Etincelle said:


> Wore my new Medium Lily around Paris yesterday, I absolutely love her!
> 
> View attachment 2846389



Gorgeous lily. I like your leather jacket too  seeing all these reveals makes me even more excited for mine to arrive!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

podroha said:


> Took my Deer Brown Lily out for a spot of shopping and a very glamorous lunch at Nando's!



I want deer brown medium lily now as well but alas will need to wait until the next sale. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Etincelle said:


> Wore my new Medium Lily around Paris yesterday, I absolutely love her!
> 
> View attachment 2846389



You look gorgeous with medium lily!


----------



## Etincelle

Ser said:


> Gorgeous lily. I like your leather jacket too  seeing all these reveals makes me even more excited for mine to arrive!!!



Thank you, the jacket is from All Saints I'm sure you'll love your new bag! 



CPrincessUK said:


> You look gorgeous with medium lily!



Thank you


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My new suffolk today


----------



## AngelaK

My gorgeous pumpkin alexa today &#128522;


----------



## PeachyDeb

AngelaK said:


> My gorgeous pumpkin alexa today &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848983




That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## lette

AngelaK said:


> My gorgeous pumpkin alexa today &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848983



Wow, that really is a gorgeous bag! It looks wonderful on you


----------



## AngelaK

Aw thank you &#128522; It was my first mulberry &#10084;&#65039;at first sight


----------



## NY2005

AngelaK said:


> My gorgeous pumpkin alexa today &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2848983


You wear her well


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Foxlock metallic bronze lily


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2849450
> 
> 
> Foxlock metallic bronze lily



Looks lovely.on you!


----------



## J_lou

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2849450
> 
> 
> Foxlock metallic bronze lily




What a fab bag xx


----------



## ab1980

Large willow tote in black shrunken leather 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## LadyMoose

My one and only Mulb (so far) Black Somerset satchel with gold hardware &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ser

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2849920
> 
> 
> Large willow tote in black shrunken leather
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....




Ooh lovely willow


----------



## jp23

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2849920
> 
> 
> Large willow tote in black shrunken leather
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....




Amazing!!!


----------



## Daffydil

LadyMoose said:


> My one and only Mulb (so far) Black Somerset satchel with gold hardware &#10084;&#65039;



I have bought this bag recently from Bicester. I love it - the leather is gorgeous & smells delicious. Enjoy using yours - your first but it won't be your last!!


----------



## Amachelle

Bluebell mini Alexa for a quick trip to the bullring and lunch


----------



## DiJe40

Amachelle said:


> Bluebell mini Alexa for a quick trip to the bullring and lunch




Cute.. I have one in oak..love her..&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Amachelle

DiJe40 said:


> Cute.. I have one in oak..love her..&#10084;&#65039;



So easy to use as an errands bag but still stylish, love her!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Zig zag alexa


----------



## Amachelle

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2851176
> 
> Zig zag alexa



The colours of the bag really pop with your dark outfit!

Loving the new hair too


----------



## handbagahholic

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2851176
> 
> Zig zag alexa




You should start a style/OOTD thread your so stylish jaz!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Amachelle said:


> The colours of the bag really pop with your dark outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the new hair too




Thanks! It didn't last long tho...mad curls are back already after a few days lol x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My new willow today shopping in.bluewater and maybe a small purchase


----------



## Jazmine2smith

handbagahholic said:


> You should start a style/OOTD thread your so stylish jaz!




Aw thanks handbagaholic! Ive been wanting to start a blog of my own but just don't have the confidence yet...


----------



## handbagahholic

Jazmine2smith said:


> Aw thanks handbagaholic! Ive been wanting to start a blog of my own but just don't have the confidence yet...




You should! I'd love to read how you put outfits together and see all your bags too  

I'm toying with the idea with starting a blog too, I'm too boring though not much happens in my like to make it interesting lol, I am thinking of writing in depth bag reviews though 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## arnoldscigar

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2849920
> 
> 
> large willow tote in black shrunken leather
> 
> 
> nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


swoon


----------



## Jazmine2smith

handbagahholic said:


> You should! I'd love to read how you put outfits together and see all your bags too
> 
> I'm toying with the idea with starting a blog too, I'm too boring though not much happens in my like to make it interesting lol, I am thinking of writing in depth bag reviews though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Yeh with all the amazing bloggers with like celebrity status it seems very daunting and if I'm honest i have no idea where to start! (i have a Macbook pro i can just about turn on and off). The crazy thing is I always talk myself through what i wear in my head and think id love to help someone by doing this with them!...I'm sure you have a lot to say and you just don't realise it! Im the same with feeling like that, kinda stuck in mummy mode! Im only 23 and it seems so long ago working as a womenswear manager and visual merchandiser a whole world surrounded by style! Lol...i just need to pluck up the courage!


----------



## handbagahholic

Jazmine2smith said:


> Yeh with all the amazing bloggers with like celebrity status it seems very daunting and if I'm honest i have no idea where to start! (i have a Macbook pro i can just about turn on and off). The crazy thing is I always talk myself through what i wear in my head and think id love to help someone by doing this with them!...I'm sure you have a lot to say and you just don't realise it! Im the same with feeling like that, kinda stuck in mummy mode! Im only 23 and it seems so long ago working as a womenswear manager and visual merchandiser a whole world surrounded by style! Lol...i just need to pluck up the courage!




I know what you mean, I may start with Instagram and go from there, that sounds like a really good idea, how to put outfits together can be hard if you don't have the knack. (Like me) I work 6 days a week am out the house till 7 in the evening, I often forget to change my bag lol never mind plan nice outfits! I really need to make more effort but don't like my wardrobe at all!! Aw, were the same age  your a very stylish mummy! You really know your stuff then!


----------



## scrapsy

Lovely Jaz, I hold you totally responsible that the zig zag Lexy is now on my wish list!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

scrapsy said:


> Lovely Jaz, I hold you totally responsible that the zig zag Lexy is now on my wish list!!




Lol scrapsy I take the full blame! Theres a few on ebay...


----------



## Jazmine2smith

handbagahholic said:


> I know what you mean, I may start with Instagram and go from there, that sounds like a really good idea, how to put outfits together can be hard if you don't have the knack. (Like me) I work 6 days a week am out the house till 7 in the evening, I often forget to change my bag lol never mind plan nice outfits! I really need to make more effort but don't like my wardrobe at all!! Aw, were the same age  your a very stylish mummy! You really know your stuff then!




Yeh that sounds good! The thing is you do have the knack its just about knowing you do! i think clever buying and knowing your style takes a while in my opinion! i think working around it deffo helped its always been a bit of a passion at my last job I had 'vip,s' and I loved helping them out with what to buy etc!..lol I'm slowly encouraging myself to do this here! Lol


----------



## Amachelle

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My new willow today shopping in.bluewater and maybe a small purchase



Oooh what did you get???


----------



## scrapsy

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lol scrapsy I take the full blame! Theres a few on ebay...




Lol! I'm stalking them, just need to offload my Givenchy Antigona and I will have the cash!!


----------



## Ria2011

Del rey with my grey marl tree wrap scarf - deer brown all week and black spongy on Sunday.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

A purse to go with my bag x


----------



## Amachelle

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> A purse to go with my bag x



Lovely. I love matching purses but never seem to find any for my bags lol


----------



## Amachelle

Ria2011 said:


> Del rey with my grey marl tree wrap scarf - deer brown all week and black spongy on Sunday.



Beautiful del reys and I love the scarf. Stylish and cosy


----------



## mills

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> A purse to go with my bag x



Aww nice!!


----------



## Ludmilla

handbagahholic said:


> You should! I'd love to read how you put outfits together and see all your bags too
> 
> I'm toying with the idea with starting a blog too, I'm too boring though not much happens in my like to make it interesting lol, I am thinking of writing in depth bag reviews though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




+1 you should do this both!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Completly forgot i took my foxlock metallic bronze lexy out on the weekend...straight hair lasted all of the 2 days lol..big hair is back...woth zig zag lexy 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (sorry scrapsy I take even more blame hehe)


----------



## Clairemumof3

Goodness I love that shimmery Alexa !!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2852088
> 
> 
> Completly forgot i took my foxlock metallic bronze lexy out on the weekend...straight hair lasted all of the 2 days lol..big hair is back...woth zig zag lexy
> View attachment 2852089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry scrapsy I take even more blame hehe)


Looking fab as always Jaz!


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> A purse to go with my bag x


It matches perfectly, such a lovely set.


----------



## Ria2011

Amachelle said:


> Beautiful del reys and I love the scarf. Stylish and cosy


Thanks Amachelle.


----------



## ewallace713

I loooooveeee your Alexas!


----------



## AngelaK

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2852088
> 
> 
> Completly forgot i took my foxlock metallic bronze lexy out on the weekend...straight hair lasted all of the 2 days lol..big hair is back...woth zig zag lexy
> View attachment 2852089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry scrapsy I take even more blame hehe)




Both bags are gorgeous &#128525; you look fab with them &#128522;


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Del rey with my grey marl tree wrap scarf - deer brown all week and black spongy on Sunday.



Is that this one Ria?

http://www.mulberry.com/shop/accessories/scarves/mulberry-tree-wrap-grey-marl-superfine-merino



EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> A purse to go with my bag x



What next? I love matchy matchy! Scarf twin today, wore my black giraffe print today 



Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2852088
> 
> 
> Completly forgot i took my foxlock metallic bronze lexy out on the weekend...straight hair lasted all of the 2 days lol..big hair is back...woth zig zag lexy
> View attachment 2852089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry scrapsy I take even more blame hehe)[/QUOTE
> 
> You brighten up our days so yes yes yes to a blog


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Is that this one Ria?
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/shop/accessories/scarves/mulberry-tree-wrap-grey-marl-superfine-merino
> 
> 
> 
> What next? I love matchy matchy! Scarf twin today, wore my black giraffe print today
> 
> 
> 
> Jazmine2smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2852088
> 
> 
> Completly forgot i took my foxlock metallic bronze lexy out on the weekend...straight hair lasted all of the 2 days lol..big hair is back...woth zig zag lexy
> View attachment 2852089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry scrapsy I take even more blame hehe)[/QUOTE
> 
> You brighten up our days so yes yes yes to a blog
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Louliu, yes it is and I'd recommend it as it's lovely and soft.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ria2011

Choc alexa with midnight monogram scarf


----------



## jp23

Ria2011 said:


> Choc alexa with midnight monogram scarf





Bag twins! I chose my choco Lexi to accompany me on my trip to China our journey is almost over! Lovely scarf too! &#128522;


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> Bag twins! I chose my choco Lexi to accompany me on my trip to China our journey is almost over! Lovely scarf too! &#128522;


Cheers jp23, hope you're having a good time in China!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Choc alexa with midnight monogram scarf



I can see why you are buying scarves , they really compliment your collection.

I just bought an ink coat and boy, that scarf would go so well.


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> I can see why you are buying scarves , they really compliment your collection.
> 
> I just bought an ink coat and boy, that scarf would go so well.


Thanks Louliu, I do love to coordinate every now and again.


----------



## Puddles1987

My bargain Medium Lily in Glossy Goat with Soft Gold Hardware. £895 on M.com but I paid £671.25 &#128525;


----------



## eye.spy87

Puddles1987 said:


> My bargain Medium Lily in Glossy Goat with Soft Gold Hardware. £895 on M.com but I paid £671.25 &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856054



LOVE the black/hot pink combo!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Puddles1987 said:


> My bargain Medium Lily in Glossy Goat with Soft Gold Hardware. £895 on M.com but I paid £671.25 &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856054


these are just absolutely gorgeous  Congrats!


----------



## Puddles1987

eye.spy87 said:


> LOVE the black/hot pink combo!




Thank you so much it's my first lily and she's beautiful! The pouch was my sale bargain they're surprisingly quite roomy x


----------



## Puddles1987

CPrincessUK said:


> these are just absolutely gorgeous  Congrats!




Thank you so much CP! I love your beautiful Lily collection x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Foxy lexy one of my absolute faves!


----------



## mills

Looking great as usual Jaz! I love your foxy too


----------



## ab1980

Puddles1987 said:


> My bargain Medium Lily in Glossy Goat with Soft Gold Hardware. £895 on M.com but I paid £671.25 &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856054




Ooooh very nice &#128525;&#128525;


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Lady Farquar

After several weeks of Chloe, I've been using my choc tooled Bays for work lately, but switched to large oak Ant today - despite the rain!


----------



## dawn200uk

Puddles1987 said:


> My bargain Medium Lily in Glossy Goat with Soft Gold Hardware. £895 on M.com but I paid £671.25 &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856054




Hi puddles just replied (late) to your pm! Your lily is absolutely gorgeous so pleased for you and the pink cosmetic purse is gorgeous too (I'm biased as I have one and just love it) - both great choices xx


----------



## J_lou

Mini Cecily with flower &#128525;
Sorry ladies as I keep saying on all my posts I'm no photographer!


----------



## Louliu71

J_lou said:


> Mini Cecily with flower &#128525;
> Sorry ladies as I keep saying on all my posts I'm no photographer!
> View attachment 2857959



Perfect pic! I love mini bags and these are stunning sweeties


----------



## NY2005

Oxblood medium lily for some Sunday retail therapy


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Oxblood medium lily for some Sunday retail therapy
> View attachment 2858270


Gorgeous lily NY2005! So beautiful


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2856622
> 
> Foxy lexy one of my absolute faves!





J_lou said:


> Mini Cecily with flower &#128525;
> Sorry ladies as I keep saying on all my posts I'm no photographer!
> View attachment 2857959



Both bags look fabulous on you ladies!


----------



## Ria2011

Cheating with my LV mono speedy but have got a bit of Mulberry on - rum tree wrap scarf.


----------



## sarahlouise06

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2856622
> 
> Foxy lexy one of my absolute faves!



Gorgeous outfit!


----------



## DiJe40

NY2005 said:


> Oxblood medium lily for some Sunday retail therapy
> View attachment 2858270




Lovely..so beautiful in oxblood..enjoy!


----------



## Nikkidolphin

I'm using my new del rey I bought yesterday and I love her


----------



## Donna.west44

My new medium black lily, this is my first pic on this thread so please excuse my awful photography skills, it took me 2 goes and both pics are terrible!


----------



## jp23

Donna.west44 said:


> My new medium black lily, this is my first pic on this thread so please excuse my awful photography skills, it took me 2 goes and both pics are terrible!
> View attachment 2858442
> 
> View attachment 2858443




Love your clothing rack


----------



## Donna.west44

jp23 said:


> Love your clothing rack




Thank you   I hate to admit it but they go right round my dressing room so there isn't just the one &#128584;&#128586; I'm having something built by a carpenter soon so I can organise the room better as its a huge mess at the moment and I don't know what I've got and what I haven't. Plus I need a nice shelf for my bags &#128525;


----------



## Heaven17

Donna.west44 said:


> My new medium black lily, this is my first pic on this thread so please excuse my awful photography skills, it took me 2 goes and both pics are terrible!
> View attachment 2858442
> 
> View attachment 2858443


Loving the look


----------



## Loulibelle

My gorgeous Poppy Alexa in shrunken calf. I got her about 14 months ago but hardly used her but suddenly we fell in love and I know use her all the time,


----------



## ab1980

Loulibelle said:


> My gorgeous Poppy Alexa in shrunken calf. I got her about 14 months ago but hardly used her but suddenly we fell in love and I know use her all the time,


Oooh I love this!! 


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## ab1980

My trusty oak bays





Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## inkkumaa

Oooh, that poppy shrunken calf Alexa is amazing! I was getting desperate as it was on sale at m.com and it took surprisingly long time to sell them out. I really sat on my hands to avoid buying one!


----------



## beaver232

Loulibelle said:


> My gorgeous Poppy Alexa in shrunken calf. I got her about 14 months ago but hardly used her but suddenly we fell in love and I know use her all the time,


Absolutely beautiful x


----------



## Ria2011

Donna.west44 said:


> My new medium black lily, this is my first pic on this thread so please excuse my awful photography skills, it took me 2 goes and both pics are terrible!
> View attachment 2858442
> 
> View attachment 2858443


You look fab Donna!! The medium lily looks lovely on you.


----------



## Donna.west44

Ria2011 said:


> You look fab Donna!! The medium lily looks lovely on you.




Thanks Ria  I'm trying to be a bit more brave with different styles this year (she says dressed head to toe in black! Haha)


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Loulibelle said:


> My gorgeous Poppy Alexa in shrunken calf. I got her about 14 months ago but hardly used her but suddenly we fell in love and I know use her all the time,




WOWZA. I am not typically that into Mulberry, but that shrunken leather Alexa is TDF!!! Reminds me of the leather on my Alexander Wang Roccos. I am currently looking into new brands and exploring other designers. Is this leather something that is still made/sold currently, or is this an older style leather? I appreciate your help in advance, thanks so much. And congrats on that beautiful bag! &#128077;&#128525;


----------



## Loulibelle

THELOGICOF_LUV said:


> WOWZA. I am not typically that into Mulberry, but that shrunken leather Alexa is TDF!!! Reminds me of the leather on my Alexander Wang Roccos. I am currently looking into new brands and exploring other designers. Is this leather something that is still made/sold currently, or is this an older style leather? I appreciate your help in advance, thanks so much. And congrats on that beautiful bag! &#128077;&#128525;


Thank you! I don't know why it took me so long to love her. I was so surprised, like a previous poster, that it was on the Mulberry sale page for so long. I think it's a bag that needs to be seen and touched to appreciate how beautiful it is. I originally went into the store to buy a poppy sbs, but when I saw Alexa, well I changed my mind. The leather is so hardwearing. If you put 'shrunken' into the search field on the Mulberry website then it will bring up all the other bags in this material.


----------



## J.A.N.

Donna.west44 said:


> My new medium black lily, this is my first pic on this thread so please excuse my awful photography skills, it took me 2 goes and both pics are terrible!
> View attachment 2858442
> 
> View attachment 2858443



I love your new look to


----------



## Donna.west44

J.A.N. said:


> I love your new look to




Thanks Jan  the hat isn't something I'd normally wear but stopped the rain induced frizz at bit


----------



## CPrincessUK

Donna.west44 said:


> Thanks Jan  the hat isn't something I'd normally wear but stopped the rain induced frizz at bit



Loving your medium lily look with the hat.
Keep the wonderful pics coming ladies


----------



## CPrincessUK

Puddles1987 said:


> Thank you so much CP! I love your beautiful Lily collection x


thank you 
I want more! Booked a holiday for Easter instead.


----------



## jp23

I wore me cara in love &#128150;


----------



## DiJe40

jp23 said:


> I wore me cara in love &#128150;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860665




Lovely bag.. I wish I had one..liked them from the beginning..but sadly no discount in the sales &#128532;


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Apricot Effie satchel, a splash of colour on a snowy winters day&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;


----------



## gemj83

jp23 said:


> I wore me cara in love &#128150;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860665




Gorgeous. I love the cara range so much!


----------



## gemj83

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2860810
> View attachment 2860812
> View attachment 2860813
> 
> My Apricot Effie satchel, a splash of colour on a snowy winters day&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;




I've always loved this bag and colour. Beautiful! Xx


----------



## gemj83

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2860810
> View attachment 2860812
> View attachment 2860813
> 
> My Apricot Effie satchel, a splash of colour on a snowy winters day&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;




Love the charm too xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks 
The spongy pebbled leather is worry free&#10024;


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> I wore me cara in love &#128150;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860665


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2860810
> View attachment 2860812
> View attachment 2860813
> 
> My Apricot Effie satchel, a splash of colour on a snowy winters day&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;



Lovely! Especially the keyring. I missed out on this.


----------



## Izzy48

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2860810
> View attachment 2860812
> View attachment 2860813
> 
> My Apricot Effie satchel, a splash of colour on a snowy winters day&#10084;&#65039;&#65039;




Great bag, wee drop. Love the color and the key chain!


----------



## Izzy48

Decided to get out my taupe Small Willow plus I added my Mulberry Aquarius charm. I think I had forgotten how much I like this bag.


----------



## THELOGICOF_LUV

Loulibelle said:


> Thank you! I don't know why it took me so long to love her. I was so surprised, like a previous poster, that it was on the Mulberry sale page for so long. I think it's a bag that needs to be seen and touched to appreciate how beautiful it is. I originally went into the store to buy a poppy sbs, but when I saw Alexa, well I changed my mind. The leather is so hardwearing. If you put 'shrunken' into the search field on the Mulberry website then it will bring up all the other bags in this material.




Sounds good, thank you so much! I have always loved the Alexa and am not exactly sure why I never pulled the trigger on one before getting into other brands. I will be looking a little closer into Mulberry moving forward, especially the shrunken leather! &#128077;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzy48 said:


> Decided to get out my taupe Small Willow plus I added my Mulberry Aquarius charm. I think I had forgotten how much I like this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861851



Really great combo. Love that colour willow.


----------



## jp23

It's a Lexi sort of day


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> It's a Lexi sort of day
> View attachment 2862232


Stunning pic jp23!


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag today with grey marl tree wrap scarf


----------



## Donna.west44

jp23 said:


> It's a Lexi sort of day
> View attachment 2862232




I love your jumper! Looks great with your alexa


----------



## jp23

Donna.west44 said:


> I love your jumper! Looks great with your alexa




Awwww thank you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> It's a Lexi sort of day
> View attachment 2862232



Love this bag and look. &#128525;


----------



## ab1980

Large ginger willow tote 





Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ser

My new mollie is coming to work with me today. Then away for the weekend


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> It's a Lexi sort of day
> View attachment 2862232



Oh your zig zag looks gorgeous especially with the jumper, fabulous combo.  wish I was still young enough to pull this off ..........................enjoy


----------



## AngelaK

My oak bays &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NY2005

AngelaK said:


> My oak bays &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864224


She is a true beauty.


----------



## AngelaK

NY2005 said:


> She is a true beauty.




Thank you &#9786;&#65039; my favourite handbag of all time! Only had her 18months as an engagement present from my now hubby. She was a dark oak to start with and with regular moisturising is a gorgeous colour now!


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh your zig zag looks gorgeous especially with the jumper, fabulous combo.  wish I was still young enough to pull this off ..........................enjoy




Awww thank you! It's become one of my favorite sweaters as its so easy to wear! And I'm sure you can pull off anything! Next time I wear her I'll show better photos &#128516;


----------



## Demi17

Bayswater in dark blush &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## NY2005

Demi17 said:


> Bayswater in dark blush &#9786;&#65039;


Beautiful


----------



## Mulberrygal

Demi17 said:


> Bayswater in dark blush &#9786;&#65039;





NY2005 said:


> Beautiful



+1 .................absolutely gorgeous, love the colour and the leather looks fabulous


----------



## BLee19x

my gorgeous oxblood tessie tote!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## NY2005

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2864754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gorgeous oxblood tessie tote!!&#128525;&#128525;


Looking lovely Blee19x, Tessie is a great weekend bag


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Oversized willow clutch last night..


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Oversized willow tote biscuit brown shrunken calf- these mod shots are also on my thread for the lovely ladies that requested &#128536;


----------



## J_lou

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2864854
> 
> View attachment 2864855
> 
> Oversized willow tote biscuit brown shrunken calf- these mod shots are also on my thread for the lovely ladies that requested &#128536;




Never mind following celeb style threads!! I will just follow yours - when does it start?! 
Always looking immaculate &#128076;x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

J_lou said:


> Never mind following celeb style threads!! I will just follow yours - when does it start?!
> Always looking immaculate &#128076;x



Agreed.

Could we not have a mod shot thread on here for everyone to post to?&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

J_lou said:


> Never mind following celeb style threads!! I will just follow yours - when does it start?!
> Always looking immaculate &#128076;x




+1. I'm another huge fan of your fotos.

And all the other ladies look great, too!


----------



## BLee19x

NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely Blee19x, Tessie is a great weekend bag




Thank you! 
She's my everyday bag, I'm using her constantly &#128525;x


----------



## LadyMoose

Mod shot thread is a great idea!


----------



## LadyMoose

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2864854
> 
> View attachment 2864855
> 
> Oversized willow tote biscuit brown shrunken calf- these mod shots are also on my thread for the lovely ladies that requested &#128536;



Love this, so so versatile! You look fabulous &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## jp23

Mini cara today! I'm feeling a bit under the weather but I have to run some errands! She's perfect for a light load


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2865141
> 
> 
> 
> Mini cara today! I'm feeling a bit under the weather but I have to run some errands! She's perfect for a light load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865143



Gorgeous !! &#128513;


----------



## Ria2011

Beautiful pics ladies! In regards to the mod shots thread there's a catwalk pics thread in the reference section. 
Pheasant green daria hobo for me today


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2865141
> 
> 
> 
> Mini cara today! I'm feeling a bit under the weather but I have to run some errands! She's perfect for a light load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865143



I'm not a Cara fan but gave to admit, it really does look cute and I adore the colour


----------



## Ria2011

Mole grey medium lily


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily


Looking lovely, love grey ( not grey weather though!) love medium lily


----------



## LadyMoose

I adore her &#128525;


----------



## aerinha

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily



It is official I love this color and must have it


----------



## gemj83

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2865141
> 
> 
> 
> Mini cara today! I'm feeling a bit under the weather but I have to run some errands! She's perfect for a light load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865143




I so love this bag! I really can't buy another cara....I must not but another cara...I must not buy another Cara &#128514;


----------



## Ria2011

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily





NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely, love grey ( not grey weather though!) love medium lily





aerinha said:


> It is official I love this color and must have it



Thank you ladies!


----------



## jp23

gemj83 said:


> I so love this bag! I really can't buy another cara....I must not but another cara...I must not buy another Cara &#128514;




Thank you here's a mod shot for you 






PS that step is for my cat &#128514;


----------



## Douleur_exquise

jp23 said:


> Thank you here's a mod shot for you
> View attachment 2866150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS that step is for my cat &#128514;


The more I see this bag, the more I love it. You look stunning!


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> Thank you here's a mod shot for you
> View attachment 2866150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS that step is for my cat &#128514;




Looks absolutely stunning Jp, you and the bag. It really suits you. Great mod shot...................................................puss cat is obviously spoilt, love it


----------



## jp23

Douleur_exquise said:


> The more I see this bag, the more I love it. You look stunning!




Thank you!!


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks absolutely stunning Jp, you and the bag. It really suits you. Great mod shot...................................................puss cat is obviously spoilt, love it




Thank you  hahaha my cats are SOOOO spoiled crystal even photobombed one of my instagram photos 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 she was jealous of all the attention the bag was getting lol! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





&#128569;


----------



## mimott

jp23 said:


> Thank you here's a mod shot for you
> View attachment 2866150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS that step is for my cat &#128514;




Love your Cara!!!!!! Great POP of colour and you look fabulous&#128512;


----------



## jp23

mimott said:


> Love your Cara!!!!!! Great POP of colour and you look fabulous&#128512;




Thank you!!!  I bought that color as I wear a lot of black and I thought it would really fun things up &#128522;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Small willow tote
And my bays


----------



## remainsilly

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2866764
> View attachment 2866767
> 
> Small willow tote
> And my bays



Necklace adds posh element to these ensembles, Jaz. Very pretty. Of course, mulberries glow. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mimott

jp23 said:


> Thank you!!!  I bought that color as I wear a lot of black and I thought it would really fun things up &#55357;&#56842;


 
The Cara has been growing on me (didn't take to it at first) but it is the first time I really can say I LOVE it!! It really does look amazing on you and the colour is great with black (AND gorgeous Kitty too!!!)


----------



## jp23

mimott said:


> The Cara has been growing on me (didn't take to it at first) but it is the first time I really can say I LOVE it!! It really does look amazing on you and the colour is great with black (AND gorgeous Kitty too!!!)




Yaaaaay thank you &#128522; I'm glad I'm changing minds!! Hahaha my kitty is such a diva &#128539;! Have you seen the bag in person yet? The quality is so nice the leather is so incredibly soft. I wanted the small blue bell suffolk so bad once upon a time but I knew I was quitting my job so I had to pass it up. But I think life had this little bag in-store for me instead &#10024; its funny how things work out!


----------



## Ludmilla

jp23 said:


> Thank you  hahaha my cats are SOOOO spoiled crystal even photobombed one of my instagram photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was jealous of all the attention the bag was getting lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866562
> 
> 
> 
> &#128569;



Great pictures! Lovely cat and beautiful mod shot of yourself!


----------



## Ludmilla

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2866764
> View attachment 2866767
> 
> Small willow tote
> And my bays



Very very elegant!


----------



## Donna.west44

jp23 said:


> Thank you  hahaha my cats are SOOOO spoiled crystal even photobombed one of my instagram photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was jealous of all the attention the bag was getting lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866562
> 
> 
> 
> &#128569;




Oh my gosh the paw up in the air is one of the best pics I have seen in a long time &#128570;&#128568;&#128568;&#128570;


----------



## Ser

My grey ew bays with new sparkly keyring came to work with me


----------



## jp23

Thank you Donna I thought it was hilarious too!


Ser your bag looks so good with her new sparkly charm Im glad you made it work &#128516;


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> My grey ew bays with new sparkly keyring came to work with me


Lovely, your bag charm is lovely too Ser.


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2866764
> View attachment 2866767
> 
> Small willow tote
> And my bays


Fab as always Jazmine!


----------



## Ria2011

Toffee daria with rum tree wrap scarf


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Toffee daria with rum tree wrap scarf



Beautiful combination. Really sassy.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Toffee daria with rum tree wrap scarf




Lovee the toffee ria!!


----------



## jp23

It's a little nippy out this morning so
I'm bundled up in my hobo sweater with my old faithful in hand !


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Beautiful combination. Really sassy.





Jazmine2smith said:


> Lovee the toffee ria!!



Thank you ladies : )


----------



## Ser

jp23 said:


> Thank you Donna I thought it was hilarious too!
> 
> 
> Ser your bag looks so good with her new sparkly charm Im glad you made it work &#128516;











Ria2011 said:


> Lovely, your bag charm is lovely too Ser.



Thank you ladies  I just love the extra sparkle


----------



## missbradshaw

I'm going to join this thread  I'm carry an old suede Bayswater I bought for a steal from eBay ages ago and a bright red Shiny Goat French Purse I bought in the sale in December.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

jp23 said:


> It's a little nippy out this morning so
> I'm bundled up in my hobo sweater with my old faithful in hand !
> 
> View attachment 2870093



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; oak alexa is such a classic!


----------



## remainsilly

Black glossy goat bays clutch wallet--
Under coat, worn crossbody with chain, perfect for rainy/cold day in city.
Shiny chain's such a treat!


----------



## Izzy48

My first day carrying my panel Kensington.


----------



## cloehaveshame

Furry print alexa with my furry jumper


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous pics on here and your Kensington looks stunning Izzy! 

Classic Mulbs for me today


----------



## jp23

Suffolk today 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I took a selfie for my Instagram&#128513;&#128563;


----------



## ab1980

Bit of a blurry pic but... Small willow 





Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cloehaveshame said:


> Furry print alexa with my furry jumper
> View attachment 2870933
> View attachment 2870934



Lovely bag. Great photos too..! :welcome2:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Suffolk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a selfie for my Instagram&#128513;&#128563;



Your Suffolk's lush and that's a fab pic. 

I had my glossy goat Lizzie tote today. Still trying to get back to posting pictures after my lpad died.


----------



## missbradshaw

Vintage Bayswater again today and LV SS leopard scarf


----------



## missbradshaw

jp23 said:


> Suffolk today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a selfie for my Instagram&#128513;&#128563;



That bag is stunning   I should get a Suffolk as that's where I'm from originally!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Oak Lily for the nursery run and Le Leche League 





Miss Lily with oak lily


----------



## Slowhand

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Oak Lily for the nursery run and Le Leche League
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Lily with oak lily


Lovely pics of your 2 beautiful Lilies . 
 I was a La Leche member in the dark ages .


----------



## missbradshaw

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2866764
> View attachment 2866767
> 
> Small willow tote
> And my bays



I love your style and mod pics Jazmine - you should have your own thread or a blog


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Slowhand said:


> Lovely pics of your 2 beautiful Lilies .
> I was a La Leche member in the dark ages .



Thanks x Lily is my favourite bag style as small enough as a mummy bag on top of a changing bag &#128522; 

Miss Lily loves older boys &#128563;&#128561;&#128514; she spent most of the time at LLL just trying to chase DS1's friends &#128514;


----------



## Slowhand

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thanks x Lily is my favourite bag style as small enough as a mummy bag on top of a changing bag &#128522;
> 
> Miss Lily loves older boys &#128563;&#128561;&#128514; she spent most of the time at LLL just trying to chase DS1's friends &#128514;



Oh lord good luck for the future  My 2 boys love that ' problem ' at 17 & 19


----------



## Mulberrygal

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thanks x Lily is my favourite bag style as small enough as a mummy bag on top of a changing bag &#128522;
> 
> Miss Lily loves older boys &#128563;&#128561;&#128514; she spent most of the time at LLL just trying to chase DS1's friends &#128514;





Slowhand said:


> Oh lord good luck for the future  My 2 boys love that ' problem ' at 17 & 19



:lolots: like it Slow, sure they do, don't think that will ever change. 

Lovely pics TM, gorgeous


----------



## DanielleS19

Del Rey kinda day !


----------



## jp23

missbradshaw said:


> That bag is stunning   I should get a Suffolk as that's where I'm from originally!




It's a fabulous bag!!! I love it though I am from Los Angeles LOL


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Your Suffolk's lush and that's a fab pic.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my glossy goat Lizzie tote today. Still trying to get back to posting pictures after my lpad died.




Please do share I love all the ootd pics!


----------



## jp23

DanielleS19 said:


> Del Rey kinda day !




Cute outfit and cute apartment I love the ceiling &#128525;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mulberry pink small willow


----------



## J_lou

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2872557
> 
> Mulberry pink small willow




Love the look of this bag - have just ordered in oxblood &#128522;
Mulberry pink is fab &#128149;
Xx


----------



## cloehaveshame

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely bag. Great photos too..! :welcome2:




Thank you very much , I stopped by Bicester village today , guess what I bought ?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cloehaveshame said:


> Thank you very much , I stopped by Bicester village today , guess what I bought ?



Eeerrrrr a clue please???


----------



## missbradshaw

DanielleS19 said:


> Del Rey kinda day !



I love your hat too


----------



## missbradshaw

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2872557
> 
> Mulberry pink small willow



I love the fluffy charm, where is it from?


----------



## Izzy48

My Kensington which just arrived this week! Very nice bag to have and light weight but has held its shape. I really do like it so I know it is a long term keeper. Sorry the picture is turned wrong. Every time I use a picture made on my iPad and upload it on my Mac it
 does this. Irritating.


----------



## jp23

New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;


----------



## missbradshaw

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2872836
> 
> New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;



Stunning   I'm going to buy a pre-loved Lexi this week


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2872836
> 
> New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;



Gorgeous Lexy, I don't think I've seen one of these before, what leather is it?


----------



## Pep1301

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2866764
> View attachment 2866767
> 
> Small willow tote
> And my bays



Love your Small Willow  and your coat is stunning! X


----------



## Skater

Indigo Lily had its first outing yesterday


----------



## Charmaine13

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2872836
> 
> New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;



Gorgeous lexi!


----------



## Ria2011

Nightshade tillie


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2872836
> 
> New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;



Now I really wish I bought the one from AFF.  Amazing bag.  Love your shoes too.  Are they Ferragamos?


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> Indigo Lily had its first outing yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2873319



Has edgy vibe with classic look--gorgeous.


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Has edgy vibe with classic look--gorgeous.


Thank you! I think it will be great for brightening up neutral outfits, but in a fairly subtle way - I'm not very adventurous and don't do brights!


----------



## NY2005

Skater said:


> Indigo Lily had its first outing yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2873319


She's a beauty


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Nightshade tillie



Lovely combo, Ria hope you dont mind me asking, but is there much difference in colour between nightshade and midnight?


----------



## Louliu71

DanielleS19 said:


> Del Rey kinda day !



Loving DR!


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2872836
> 
> New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;



Amazing bag!


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> My Kensington which just arrived this week! Very nice bag to have and light weight but has held its shape. I really do like it so I know it is a long term keeper. Sorry the picture is turned wrong. Every time I use a picture made on my iPad and upload it on my Mac it
> does this. Irritating.
> 
> View attachment 2872750



Lovely bag, wasn't initially sure if black and blue, but this combo would really suit my wardrobe, very nice


----------



## Donna.west44

Ria2011 said:


> Nightshade tillie




Gorgeous Ria I had this bag and sold it a few years ago and have missed it ever since, really regret letting it go


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous Lexy, I don't think I've seen one of these before, what leather is it?




It is oxblood shrunken calf  thank you &#128522;


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Now I really wish I bought the one from AFF.  Amazing bag.  Love your shoes too.  Are they Ferragamos?




Thank you! And yes they are but i have to admit they are quite painful as I am wide footed &#128563;lol but I've been trying to wear them in two hour sessions slowly breaking them in. Wear them while like doing little things because if it were an all day wear id die &#128565; lol!!


----------



## ab1980

Black shrunken willow again 





Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## cloehaveshame

Ukpandagirl said:


> Eeerrrrr a clue please???



I am so happy and want to share it with you all . I was going there to buy a coat for my hubby but ended up buying a ...


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2872836
> 
> New to me oxblood Lexi &#128522;


This is gorgeous and one i would go for but i have oak printed one which is enough.
These structured lexis are my favs and this colour is tdf.


----------



## Mulberrygal

cloehaveshame said:


> I am so happy and want to share it with you all . I was going there to buy a coat for my hubby but ended up buying a ...
> View attachment 2873709
> View attachment 2873710
> View attachment 2873711
> View attachment 2873712



Love it, far more functional and important than a new coat for DH  :lolots:


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> It is oxblood shrunken calf  thank you &#128522;



I'm amazed, I had a Willow in shrunken calf, I don't remember it looking anywhere near as lovely as this. It's stunning


----------



## Louliu71

cloehaveshame said:


> I am so happy and want to share it with you all . I was going there to buy a coat for my hubby but ended up buying a ...
> View attachment 2873709
> View attachment 2873710
> View attachment 2873711
> View attachment 2873712



Is that midnight glossy goat? Don't suppose there were any del Reys or Lexis in this colour and what price if so?

Congrats, winters nearly over so no need for a coat for DH, you will get much more wear from this beauty


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely combo, Ria hope you dont mind me asking, but is there much difference in colour between nightshade and midnight?


Thanks Louliu, I'd say that the nightshade is slightly lighter than the midnight.


----------



## Ria2011

cloehaveshame said:


> I am so happy and want to share it with you all . I was going there to buy a coat for my hubby but ended up buying a ...
> View attachment 2873709
> View attachment 2873710
> View attachment 2873711
> View attachment 2873712


A heck of a lot more beautiful than a coat! Congrats, your bays is stunning, what colour is it?


----------



## Ria2011

ab1980 said:


> Black shrunken willow again
> 
> View attachment 2873612
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


Your willow looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Ria2011

Donna.west44 said:


> Gorgeous Ria I had this bag and sold it a few years ago and have missed it ever since, really regret letting it go



Thanks Donna, you're braver than me as I don't think I could bear to part with mine.


----------



## Ria2011

Skater said:


> Indigo Lily had its first outing yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2873319


Beautiful lily skater!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cloehaveshame said:


> I am so happy and want to share it with you all . I was going there to buy a coat for my hubby but ended up buying a ...
> View attachment 2873709
> View attachment 2873710
> View attachment 2873711
> View attachment 2873712



Wow, lovely bays, what colour is she as I'm struggling to work it out ????


----------



## Ludmilla

Big thump ups to all the modelling shots! You all look gorgeous and give me the first smile in the office.


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Louliu, I'd say that the nightshade is slightly lighter than the midnight.



Thanks so much Ria, really helpful as considering a navy bag


----------



## missbradshaw

Bayswater again this morning


----------



## NY2005

missbradshaw said:


> View attachment 2874378
> 
> Bayswater again this morning


You and your bag look great


----------



## missbradshaw

NY2005 said:


> You and your bag look great




Thanks


----------



## Candysroom

New to me Valentine Alexa today &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## aerinha

Finally carrying my small willow in midnight nubuck and calf stripe. Of course it is now snowing and a blizzard is expected tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## cloehaveshame

Mulberrygal said:


> Love it, far more functional and important than a new coat for DH  :lolots:







Louliu71 said:


> Is that midnight glossy goat? Don't suppose there were any del Reys or Lexis in this colour and what price if so?
> 
> Congrats, winters nearly over so no need for a coat for DH, you will get much more wear from this beauty







Ria2011 said:


> A heck of a lot more beautiful than a coat! Congrats, your bays is stunning, what colour is it?







Ukpandagirl said:


> Wow, lovely bays, what colour is she as I'm struggling to work it out ????




Thanks girls . The colour is graphite . No del Reys or Lexis in this colour , but there was a black del rey . Majority of bags there were normal 30% off . Mine was £625 , but I had a VIP card for extra 10% off , so it worked out £562.5


----------



## NY2005

aerinha said:


> Finally carrying my small willow in midnight nubuck and calf stripe. Of course it is now snowing and a blizzard is expected tonight into tomorrow.


Lovely! Yes I was just reading about the weather, stay safe.


----------



## jp23

Mini Cara to class today &#128516;


----------



## aerinha

NY2005 said:


> Lovely! Yes I was just reading about the weather, stay safe.



Thanks.  They keep changing the totals, for a while we were at 22 inches  but they lessened them last I saw.  Not planning to go to work tomorrow



jp23 said:


> View attachment 2874684
> 
> 
> Mini Cara to class today &#128516;



You may talk me into one of these yet.  I really like the black or taupe quilted mini.


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  They keep changing the totals, for a while we were at 22 inches  but they lessened them last I saw.  Not planning to go to work tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may talk me into one of these yet.  I really like the black or taupe quilted mini.




I'm glad that people's minds are changing about it it's a really cute nicely made bag I wish it wasn't so heavily associated with cara though I think that was a bad move on mulberrys end its a nice bag but people aren't giving it a chance because of her. Oh well &#128565;


----------



## J_lou

^^ yes I agree - the bag is growing on me, but the namesake Cara D puts me off! I think I'm the wrong age bracket to worship her lol!!! 
The quilted bag detail is pretty xx


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2874684
> 
> 
> Mini Cara to class today &#55357;&#56836;





jp23 said:


> I'm glad that people's minds are changing about it it's a really cute nicely made bag I wish it wasn't so heavily associated with cara though I think that was a bad move on mulberrys end its a nice bag but people aren't giving it a chance because of her. Oh well &#55357;&#56885;





J_lou said:


> ^^ yes I agree - the bag is growing on me, but the namesake Cara D puts me off! I think I'm the wrong age bracket to worship her lol!!!
> The quilted bag detail is pretty xx



Completely agree, the whole Cara thing totally put me off, I just associate her with drugs and bad behaviour in public. I think it was a horrendous move by Mulberry......................

 I love the colour it's stunning, you look gorgeous with the bag JP,  you have definitely won me over, although I'm most definitely the wrong age bracket. I will just enjoy looking    Mulberry would do well to buy a few modelling shots from here and show real people  and they definitely need to ditch the name


----------



## NY2005

Medium lily in taupe and my fave McQueen scarf


----------



## Justhannahj

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in taupe and my fave McQueen scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875497


Gorgeous! Can I ask what leather this is please?

Thanks xx


----------



## NY2005

It just says soft tan leather on the mulberry tag x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mulberry pink small willow from weekend &#128513;


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Completely agree, the whole Cara thing totally put me off, I just associate her with drugs and bad behaviour in public. I think it was a horrendous move by Mulberry......................
> 
> I love the colour it's stunning, you look gorgeous with the bag JP,  you have definitely won me over, although I'm most definitely the wrong age bracket. I will just enjoy looking    Mulberry would do well to buy a few modelling shots from here and show real people  and they definitely need to ditch the name




What sold it for me was the photos of other girls wearing it they had on Instagram I could care less what celebrities wear lol! Thank you thank you &#128522; &#10084;&#65039; I wish mulberry would just have high end models in their campaign vs celebrity "models" I mean cara, Georgia May, Cressida, they are all good looking girls from really wealthy families. LOL I don't love or hate any of them but I don't want to be like them, I don't care if they have it, it doesn't make me want it..I loved the campaigns with Lindsey dearly I felt like those were so full of imagination and wonder and THATS what got me excited about the brand. Oh well things change! Sorry for the rant &#128541;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Today I'm carrying my black/nickle bays. She's been my go-to bag lately and is keeping me company at the Drs office this afternoon.


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in taupe and my fave McQueen scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875497


Beautiful combination NY2005!


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> What sold it for me was the photos of other girls wearing it they had on Instagram I could care less what celebrities wear lol! Thank you thank you &#128522; &#10084;&#65039; I wish mulberry would just have high end models in their campaign vs celebrity "models" I mean cara, Georgia May, Cressida, they are all good looking girls from really wealthy families. LOL I don't love or hate any of them but I don't want to be like them, I don't care if they have it, it doesn't make me want it..I loved the campaigns with Lindsey dearly I felt like those were so full of imagination and wonder and THATS what got me excited about the brand. Oh well things change! Sorry for the rant &#128541;



It wasn't Cara that put me off, no clue until she became a purse who she was  I didn't care for Mulberry's pics of the bag...then I saw real life ones and it was really nice. I just got rid of my sbs because the flap around the handles closure  was bugging me not sure if Cara's would too


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2874684
> 
> 
> Mini Cara to class today &#128516;


This is really nice i love the colour and the style.
The more i look at it the more i love it.
Congrats love yr lexi as well as this.
Its a very trendy style imo.


----------



## J.A.N.

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2875627
> 
> 
> Mulberry pink small willow from weekend &#128513;


Loving your new look (not that you didnt look gorgeous b4) j2s really smart i almost didnt recognize you.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

J.A.N. said:


> Loving your new look (not that you didnt look gorgeous b4) j2s really smart i almost didnt recognize you.




Thanks jan! Nice to hear from you hope your well- this weather makes my big hair even bigger lol so straight a few days a month is a simpler solution!


----------



## Mayfly285

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2875627
> 
> 
> Mulberry pink small willow from weekend &#128513;



Very, very classy Jaz! B-)


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mayfly285 said:


> Very, very classy Jaz! B-)




Thanks mayfly x


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> This is really nice i love the colour and the style.
> 
> The more i look at it the more i love it.
> 
> Congrats love yr lexi as well as this.
> 
> Its a very trendy style imo.




Awww thanks Jan! I hope you are doing well &#128150; I was thinking of you and your chanel bags the other day as I am hoping to get a medium boy &#128522;


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> Awww thanks Jan! I hope you are doing well I was thinking of you and your chanel bags the other day as I am hoping to get a medium boy &#128522;





Jazmine2smith said:


> Thanks jan! Nice to hear from you hope your well- this weather makes my big hair even bigger lol so straight a few days a month is a simpler solution!



Im fine guys trying to not buy any more bags and doing quite well.
Thanks for asking  

A medium boy cant wait for that one.
Fab choice i would love one also.
Any particular colour?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Indigo Lily had its first outing yesterday
> 
> View attachment 2873319



Bag twin your indigo lily is gorgeous!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

I love this thread. Everyone looks amazing and the mulberry eye candy is fabulous!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oxblood medium daria hobo
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 at the train station


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the train station


I love this bag, I hope Mulberry re issue it at some stage as I would like to have one! Leather looks amazing


----------



## AngelaK

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the train station




Beautiful colour! Would love this back out in this colour &#128525;


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the train station


Absolutely stunning CP!


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> Im fine guys trying to not buy any more bags and doing quite well.
> 
> Thanks for asking
> 
> 
> 
> A medium boy cant wait for that one.
> 
> Fab choice i would love one also.
> 
> Any particular colour?




I was thinking black grey or pink maybe hahaha I have a celine trapeze that I'm hoping to exchange but the boy is still quite a bit more &#128539;


----------



## jp23

Today I am wearing my oxblood Lexi it's a bit overcast today so I'm out in cozy clothes &#128522;


----------



## DiJe40

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the train station




Beautiful...lovely colour!


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2879320
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my oxblood Lexi it's a bit overcast today so I'm out in cozy clothes &#128522;



That's such an amazing bag! I love autumn/winter colours and this brings warmth


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the train station



Gorgeous!


----------



## Louliu71

Designerhbgirl said:


> Today I'm carrying my black/nickle bays. She's been my go-to bag lately and is keeping me company at the Drs office this afternoon.



Stunning love how the leather looks quite sturdy but still lush


----------



## Louliu71

Loving that lily, cara and willows ladies..... Jaz what can I say that hasn't been said already! Where's tr blog....


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the train station


Bring back old memories CP love this colour couldnt find it so opted for a petrol daria satchel instead.


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> I was thinking black grey or pink maybe hahaha I have a celine trapeze that I'm hoping to exchange but the boy is still quite a bit more &#55357;&#56859;





jp23 said:


> View attachment 2879320
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my oxblood Lexi it's a bit overcast today so I'm out in cozy clothes &#55357;&#56842;



I would go for black grey.
The more i see this lexi the more i want one not good lol


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2879320
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my oxblood Lexi it's a bit overcast today so I'm out in cozy clothes &#128522;



Now I want your Lexi and your Cara   I would also like your CA weather as I am sure even on an overcast day, you have my current 22 degrees before windchill is factored in beat. And supposedly more snow tomorrow.  I hate snow.  Where is the emoticon dripping icicles?


----------



## Guccig

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2879320
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my oxblood Lexi it's a bit overcast today so I'm out in cozy clothes &#128522;




Gorgeous


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Now I want your Lexi and your Cara   I would also like your CA weather as I am sure even on an overcast day, you have my current 22 degrees before windchill is factored in beat. And supposedly more snow tomorrow.  I hate snow.  Where is the emoticon dripping icicles?




Aww thank you they are fabulous bags i highly recommend both . And Ive never seen snow &#128532; I've always wanted to!  This morning it was 78 degrees ( 25 Celsius) by like 10:30am I was like NO I WANT TO WEAR MY SWEATERS but ugh why bother! I was just in China and I loved the weather I didn't mind the cold, here the heat is so hard to escape it's like summer all year &#128565;


----------



## jp23

Guccig said:


> Gorgeous




Thank you !!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's a close up LOL!


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> I would go for black grey.
> The more i see this lexi the more i want one not good lol




It's honestly one of my favorites it's so much prettier in person. I got it for a deal from a consignment store I can't believe they were selling it for as low as they were but when it arrived it was kinda out of shape and super duper dry but I left it stuffed for a few days and used some gel and it was good as new &#128512;


----------



## missbradshaw

jp23 said:


> Aww thank you they are fabulous bags i highly recommend both . And Ive never seen snow &#128532; I've always wanted to!  This morning it was 78 degrees ( 25 Celsius) by like 10:30am I was like NO I WANT TO WEAR MY SWEATERS but ugh why bother! I was just in China and I loved the weather I didn't mind the cold, here the heat is so hard to escape it's like summer all year &#128565;



It's really cold here today - as much as I hate the cold I do like the UK seasons


----------



## Ria2011

Del rey today


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Del rey today


Love the pop of colour with the LV scarf too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ria2011 said:


> Del rey today



You have such elegant & expressive hands--a dancer's or an artist's hands.
I like the bag & scarf, but really noticed the hands today.


----------



## Izzy48

jp23 said:


> Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880763
> 
> 
> Here's a close up LOL!



Looks great!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Del rey today



Why do I feel the need to have a regular DR now they are no more!


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Thank you !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2880763
> 
> 
> Here's a close up LOL!



Want one!


----------



## Mulberry Bush

jp23 said:


> View attachment 2879320
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing my oxblood Lexi it's a bit overcast today so I'm out in cozy clothes &#128522;



Hi, just wondering which you prefer, a Lexi or the Cara and reasons if possible?


----------



## jp23

Mulberry Bush said:


> Hi, just wondering which you prefer, a Lexi or the Cara and reasons if possible?




Thys hard as I like both but for practicality reasons I say the alexa. I like how it can be worn top handle, cross body, or backpack (I can show you have to do that if you want &#128522. It's bigger than my cara as its a mini and the regular alexa is a prefect size for my needs! Also the cara is so soft i feel like it requires quite a bit of babying as I'm scared I'm going to dent or scratch the quilting. Also the cara is hard to get in and out of and I have already lost the top buckle that keeps the handles up because you have to take it on and off every time you want to open it! it will be just under $50 to replace it and Im peeved lol.


----------



## missbradshaw

Alexa in the pub after football


----------



## Jazmine2smith

jp23 said:


> Thys hard as I like both but for practicality reasons I say the alexa. I like how it can be worn top handle, cross body, or backpack (I can show you have to do that if you want &#128522. It's bigger than my cara as its a mini and the regular alexa is a prefect size for my needs! Also the cara is so soft i feel like it requires quite a bit of babying as I'm scared I'm going to dent or scratch the quilting. Also the cara is hard to get in and out of and I have already lost the top buckle that keeps the handles up because you have to take it on and off every time you want to open it! it will be just under $50 to replace it and Im peeved lol.




Hey jp23 could you show me how to do the backpack straps on alexa please?? This will be such a solution when out with my little boy!

Edit* I've just figured this one out!


----------



## jp23

Jazmine2smith said:


> Hey jp23 could you show me how to do the backpack straps on alexa please?? This will be such a solution when out with my little boy!
> 
> Edit* I've just figured this one out!




Oh lol! I'll post pics for anyone else who wants to know!





Set the strap to the largest




Wrap around the top handle 




TA DA!


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Oh lol! I'll post pics for anyone else who wants to know!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881133
> 
> 
> Set the strap to the largest
> 
> View attachment 2881134
> 
> 
> Wrap around the top handle
> 
> View attachment 2881135
> 
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> View attachment 2881136


Might give this a try one day too!


----------



## Mulberry Bush

jp23 said:


> Thys hard as I like both but for practicality reasons I say the alexa. I like how it can be worn top handle, cross body, or backpack (I can show you have to do that if you want &#128522. It's bigger than my cara as its a mini and the regular alexa is a prefect size for my needs! Also the cara is so soft i feel like it requires quite a bit of babying as I'm scared I'm going to dent or scratch the quilting. Also the cara is hard to get in and out of and I have already lost the top buckle that keeps the handles up because you have to take it on and off every time you want to open it! it will be just under $50 to replace it and Im peeved lol.



Thank you for your interesting reply. I never thought about that buckle on the handles would be such a pain, just thought it was a great little design feature. I've just bought a Lexie Oak Buffalo and a Cara Oxblood (regular size) is on the way, but have a feeling that I might have to keep both! I love how the Alexa looks and feels, and I like the more casual style of the Mulberry designs, hence my purchases. Decisions, decisions. Anyone out there have both and your opinions and thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Love the pop of colour with the LV scarf too.


Thanks NY2005, I'm on a slippery slope building a scarf collection.


remainsilly said:


> You have such elegant & expressive hands--a dancer's or an artist's hands.
> I like the bag & scarf, but really noticed the hands today.


Thanks remainsilly, I wish I did something that interesting but I'm not that creative.


Louliu71 said:


> Why do I feel the need to have a regular DR now they are no more!


If you do give in, I'd completely understand : )


----------



## idyllicwaters

Petrol Bryn today. Dinner date with a friend..she's running rather late so took a quick shot while waiting hehe.


----------



## kakalina

idyllicwaters said:


> Petrol Bryn today. Dinner date with a friend..she's running rather late so took a quick shot while waiting hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2881378


Absolutely gorgeous and this petrol blue is so wearable too


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> I love this bag, I hope Mulberry re issue it at some stage as I would like to have one! Leather looks amazing


Oxblood is amazing. I got into mulberry after this colour was released so I sourced it from the lovely Naughtipidgins. Never regretted it as it is such a beautiful colour and one that I use all year round.



AngelaK said:


> Beautiful colour! Would love this back out in this colour &#128525;



I think it would be very popular, just like the current oxblood bays and lily. 



Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely stunning CP!


Thanks. I know you are a daria fan too with your pretty toffee one. 



DiJe40 said:


> Beautiful...lovely colour!


Thanks



Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks



J.A.N. said:


> Bring back old memories CP love this colour couldnt find it so opted for a petrol daria satchel instead.



Thanks Jan. I have missed you  I have medium petrol daria hobo too .I vaguely remember that you sold your hobo (we were bag twins) and then replaced it with the satchel? Glad you have petrol back.


----------



## Dovey123

idyllicwaters said:


> Petrol Bryn today. Dinner date with a friend..she's running rather late so took a quick shot while waiting hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2881378


 Bag twin  Love it ..so easy to use


----------



## Pep1301

Water stopped and ready for our first trip out tomorrow! Poppy red small clipper.


----------



## Skater

SDR braces the snow this morning. The glossy goat leather is very robust even though it's so light to carry!


----------



## Skater

idyllicwaters said:


> Petrol Bryn today. Dinner date with a friend..she's running rather late so took a quick shot while waiting hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2881378


Gorgeous colour - love the star keyring too!


----------



## Ser

Switched from grey ew bays to oak tessie satchel with my oxblood tessie tote for work. Love my tessies


----------



## Justhannahj

Today is a zigzag kind of day


----------



## Jaye18




----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> SDR braces the snow this morning. The glossy goat leather is very robust even though it's so light to carry!
> 
> View attachment 2882751



Would have been SdR, but mine decided to have a duvet day


----------



## idyllicwaters

kakalina said:


> Absolutely gorgeous and this petrol blue is so wearable too




Thank you! Totally fell for the petrol color when it came out. Works well with many things. 



Dovey123 said:


> Bag twin  Love it ..so easy to use




Yay twins! It is very easy! Love love love that it has the back pocket.



Skater said:


> Gorgeous colour - love the star keyring too!




Thank you! It was a present from my first SA~ was a wonderful surprise. Miss her!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Would have been SdR, but mine decided to have a duvet day


Very wise!!


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Oh lol! I'll post pics for anyone else who wants to know!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2881133
> 
> 
> Set the strap to the largest
> 
> View attachment 2881134
> 
> 
> Wrap around the top handle
> 
> View attachment 2881135
> 
> 
> TA DA!
> 
> View attachment 2881136



That. Is. Very. Clever!! B-)


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Switched from grey ew bays to oak tessie satchel with my oxblood tessie tote for work. Love my tessies



How are they wearing, especially oxblood? Does mark easily!


----------



## beaver232

Skater said:


> SDR braces the snow this morning. The glossy goat leather is very robust even though it's so light to carry!
> 
> View attachment 2882751


Beautiful. Come run or shine, she's a stunner! X


----------



## beaver232

jp23 said:


> Cecily!!!
> View attachment 2438870


Very pretty x


----------



## beaver232

idyllicwaters said:


> Petrol Bryn today. Dinner date with a friend..she's running rather late so took a quick shot while waiting hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2881378


Wow!!! This bag looks even more special in this colour!x


----------



## beaver232

Lucky ladies. Beautiful and practical x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

idyllicwaters said:


> Petrol Bryn today. Dinner date with a friend..she's running rather late so took a quick shot while waiting hehe.
> 
> View attachment 2881378



Omg, love this colour. What a fab Bryn.


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> How are they wearing, especially oxblood? Does mark easily!



Both wearing well thanks louliu. No marks on either and I use my tote everyday for work 

Not sure if you saw I went for the deer brown tree purse you recommended. Got it as it's small to fit in my lily. Lovely little purse so thanks. I did a reveal of both


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Both wearing well thanks louliu. No marks on either and I use my tote everyday for work
> 
> Not sure if you saw I went for the deer brown tree purse you recommended. Got it as it's small to fit in my lily. Lovely little purse so thanks. I did a reveal of both



Thanks, I love the leather on Tessie, except a wee bit worried about colour transfer, moved on BF tassel Lexi as one of  the corners started to mark. I saw one on eBay and it looked a bit slouchy. Also the lining is so light. The satchel, do you use cross body or shoulder?

I did indeed see your lovely reveals   I find the zip around purse a perfect size, love my Daria one and perfect when travelling light. It's good to see m have got quite a few purses in this size at the mo. reasonably priced too.


----------



## Candysroom

Out and about with my much loved graphite Bays. Bit smooshy without her Samorga liner but still lovely&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AngelaK

My oak bays and matching pouch &#128522;


----------



## ab1980

AngelaK said:


> View attachment 2884398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My oak bays and matching pouch &#128522;




Beautiful! I do love oak &#128516;


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Candysroom

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2883998
> 
> Out and about with my much loved graphite Bays. Bit smooshy without her Samorga liner but still lovely&#10084;&#65039;




And her little cousin today- SBS in mole grey


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Today I'm wearing my edie satchel


----------



## NY2005

Birds nest leopard satchel , it doesn't get an outing very often !


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm wearing my edie satchel



A sneaky new one?

I had my eye on one recently, thought it may be too big for me though. How does it compare to reg Del rey?

I love the leather on these


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> A sneaky new one?
> 
> I had my eye on one recently, thought it may be too big for me though. How does it compare to reg Del rey?
> 
> I love the leather on these



Yeah it was a bargain couldn't resist!  It's actually a bit smaller then del rey I can fit purse phone diary and makeup pouch quite snug!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

..


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..



Thanks, oic, thought it was the large, I did want the small, however there's been a few large on evil bay recently


----------



## jp23

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm wearing my edie satchel




Oh I still want this bag it's still on my wish list so lovely enjoy &#128522;


----------



## jp23

Today I'm wearing my blush alexa! The sun is out but the air is breezy


----------



## Skater

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm wearing my edie satchel


I really like the 'guitar straps' on these bags - have often been tempted to buy one!


----------



## Skater

Candysroom said:


> And her little cousin today- SBS in mole grey
> View attachment 2886288


Very cute in mole grey!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm wearing my edie satchel



EFR I just adore your bag....


----------



## DiJe40

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Today I'm wearing my edie satchel







EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..




Love that bag..the guitar strap makes it so special..and the leather is beautiful &#128077;


----------



## Candysroom

Skater said:


> Very cute in mole grey!




My 10 year old is doused to seeing me with Bayswaters that he peered at it and asked why I was carrying such a small bag&#128521;!


----------



## saleofcentury

Gunmetal Sparkle Tweed leather Alexa Hobo. A couple of modelling pics for Dorthe!

I'm just over 5 ft 4 & a 1/2 (the half is important haha) and UK 8-10ish but short body & long legs, so the Hobo sits between my hip & knees on shortest cross body strap position!


----------



## saleofcentury

Front view


----------



## saleofcentury

And using grab handle on shoulder.


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Both wearing well thanks louliu. No marks on either and I use my tote everyday for work
> 
> Not sure if you saw I went for the deer brown tree purse you recommended. Got it as it's small to fit in my lily. Lovely little purse so thanks. I did a reveal of both



Hi Ser, I managed to grab a bargain Tessie satchel in Oxblood this week from eBay and  it's been authenticated so know it should be fine. It came with the shoulder strap shortened, I want to use it cross body, however the little pegs (iykwim) seem too big to slip over the leather slots to change the length. Was yours like this and does it get better with use? I don't want to force it as it didn't come with a receipt.

I love the colour, leather and the size is perfect and to top it all, my VIP liner fits right in like it was made for it.


----------



## saleofcentury

NY2005 said:


> Birds nest leopard satchel , it doesn't get an outing very often !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886532



Wow, I've never seen one of these - looks stunning!


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Hi Ser, I managed to grab a bargain Tessie satchel in Oxblood this week from eBay and  it's been authenticated so know it should be fine. It came with the shoulder strap shortened, I want to use it cross body, however the little pegs (iykwim) seem too big to slip over the leather slots to change the length. Was yours like this and does it get better with use? I don't want to force it as it didn't come with a receipt.
> 
> I love the colour, leather and the size is perfect and to top it all, my VIP liner fits right in like it was made for it.
> 
> View attachment 2887486



Congrats Louliu  I love my tessie satchel and the oxblood is such a gorgeous colour  

I know what you mean about the pegs they are a bit tight to adjust so I  had to be firm but at least they're nice and secure. They have a little slash next to the hole for more wriggle room. Here's mine on full length for cross body.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Choc Ant Messenger for me today


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Congrats Louliu  I love my tessie satchel and the oxblood is such a gorgeous colour
> 
> I know what you mean about the pegs they are a bit tight to adjust so I  had to be firm but at least they're nice and secure. They have a little slash next to the hole for more wriggle room. Here's mine on full length for cross body.



Wow, that is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and the pegs look just like mine....... Will give it a go in the morning


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Wow, that is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing and the pegs look just like mine....... Will give it a go in the morning



Thanks such lovely thick leather  You must post a pic of yours


----------



## ab1980

Black OS Alexa and bays water bracelet &#128522; 




Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## DanielleS19

Big choc ant day


----------



## DiJe40

DanielleS19 said:


> Big choc ant day




Love your scarf!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Zig zag lily today for me


----------



## missbradshaw

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2890334
> 
> Zig zag lily today for me



You look fab as always


----------



## saleofcentury

missbradshaw said:


> you look fab as always



+1


----------



## Frigg182

saleofcentury said:


> Gunmetal Sparkle Tweed leather Alexa Hobo. A couple of modelling pics for Dorthe!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just over 5 ft 4 & a 1/2 (the half is important haha) and UK 8-10ish but short body & long legs, so the Hobo sits between my hip & knees on shortest cross body strap position!




Thank you so much, that helped me me a lot &#128516;best wishes Dorthe


----------



## NY2005

Here's another one that doesn't get out much....I'm going to give her a clean and take her out


----------



## Candysroom

Cookie Bays in a cafe today&#128516;


----------



## Elle69

jp23 said:


> Cecily!!!
> View attachment 2438870


Love this, very pretty &#128525;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

missbradshaw said:


> You look fab as always







saleofcentury said:


> +1




Thankyou ladies x


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Here's another one that doesn't get out much....I'm going to give her a clean and take her out
> View attachment 2890930


 
I'm jealous of this one - gorgeous


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Here's another one that doesn't get out much....I'm going to give her a clean and take her out
> View attachment 2890930




OMG. Is this lavender? I LOVE Roxy/Rosy and I would love to lay my hands on a lavender Rosy, if it weren't for the weight. Yours looks so nice. *sigh*. Drooling for now and the next few hours. Please enjoy her for me a little bit, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Beautiful bags and pictures, ladies. As always.


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. Is this lavender? I LOVE Roxy/Rosy and I would love to lay my hands on a lavender Rosy, if it weren't for the weight. Yours looks so nice. *sigh*. Drooling for now and the next few hours. Please enjoy her for me a little bit, too!




Thanks ladies....I have to confess I am unsure of the exact colour.....it's red but it's quite 'old' now. It's in great condition, I bought her pre loved a good few years ago. I don't use much as I find her a bit fiddly but when I do, I love her she's a good looking mulberry


----------



## Ria2011

Your roxy is stunning NY2005 and your bays looks yummy Candysroom!

Oak lexie as I haven't worn for a while.


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Your roxy is stunning NY2005 and your bays looks yummy Candysroom!
> 
> Oak lexie as I haven't worn for a while.


Looking lovely Ria  you are the queen of bag rotation !! I don't know how you have the energy x


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely Ria  you are the queen of bag rotation !! I don't know how you have the energy x


Thanks NY2005, it's only because I have a large collection that I feel bad if they're unused so I force myself to rotate them.


----------



## saleofcentury

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks NY2005, it's only because I have a large collection that I feel bad if they're unused so I force myself to rotate them.


 
How better to feed the Mulberry love than give all of your babies a turn in the sunlight


----------



## saleofcentury

NY2005 said:


> Thanks ladies....I have to confess I am unsure of the exact colour.....it's red but it's quite 'old' now. It's in great condition, I bought her pre loved a good few years ago. I don't use much as I find her a bit fiddly but when I do, I love her she's a good looking mulberry



She's a fab spring / summer bag - bring on the longer days!


----------



## Ria2011

saleofcentury said:


> How better to feed the Mulberry love than give all of your babies a turn in the sunlight


It's so true saleofcentury!


----------



## Ria2011

Another day, another Mulberry - emerald mabel


----------



## Mulberry Bush

Ooh, that emerald Mabel is gorgeous. Is she easy to get in and out with that top buckle/strap?


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Another day, another Mulberry - emerald mabel


Love love love it , happy Wednesday


----------



## NY2005

Medium lily in emerald


----------



## Linz379

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892178


This is beautiful. Stunning colour.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892178





Ria2011 said:


> Another day, another Mulberry - emerald mabel



LOVE the Emerald ladies  such a gorgeous, vibrant colour!


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892178


 
I'm really feeling the need for colour at the mo and this just hits the spot - fabulous, gorgeous lily


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberry Bush said:


> Ooh, that emerald Mabel is gorgeous. Is she easy to get in and out with that top buckle/strap?


 Thank you, yes she is as the strap has a magnet under the faux buckle.



NY2005 said:


> Love love love it , happy Wednesday


 Happy Wednesday to you too & your lily is just stunning!



Douleur_exquise said:


> LOVE the Emerald ladies  such a gorgeous, vibrant colour!



Thanks, the Green just worked best with my dress.


----------



## Justhannahj

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892178


Stunning!


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> Medium lily in emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892178



Ahhh beautiful.....


----------



## idyllicwaters

Cara today~ fast becoming my go to bag!


----------



## NY2005

idyllicwaters said:


> View attachment 2892558
> 
> 
> Cara today~ fast becoming my go to bag!


Looks lovely


----------



## Guccig

idyllicwaters said:


> View attachment 2892558
> 
> 
> Cara today~ fast becoming my go to bag!




Is this the mini


----------



## idyllicwaters

NY2005 said:


> Looks lovely




Thank you!



Guccig said:


> Is this the mini




This is the regular (medium I suppose is the right term?) size.


----------



## Ria2011

idyllicwaters said:


> View attachment 2892558
> 
> 
> Cara today~ fast becoming my go to bag!


Your cara looks stunning!


----------



## Ria2011

Conker alexa today to go with my boots


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa today to go with my boots


You are toooooo good! I can't compete, no change for me today. You look lovely as always


----------



## Mulberry Bush

idyllicwaters said:


> View attachment 2892558
> 
> 
> Cara today~ fast becoming my go to bag!



She looks gorgeous! I love my regular Cara, so versatile and comfy. X


----------



## Candysroom

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa today to go with my boots




Oooh, very nice!


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> You are toooooo good! I can't compete, no change for me today. You look lovely as always


 Thank you hun, I've got to use them or lose them and I'd rather not do the latter. 



Candysroom said:


> Oooh, very nice!



Thanks Candysroom


----------



## Eskimofo88

Willows first outing today.


----------



## DiJe40

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa today to go with my boots




Lovely colour for your Alexa..like it a lot &#128077;


----------



## LoupyLou

Eskimofo88 said:


> Willows first outing today.



Lovely willow. What size is that? 

I love it in that colour too, but my pink Lily might get jealous! Lol


----------



## Ria2011

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely colour for your Alexa..like it a lot &#128077;


Thank you : )


----------



## Eskimofo88

LoupyLou said:


> Lovely willow. What size is that?
> 
> I love it in that colour too, but my pink Lily might get jealous! Lol



It's just the regular size, I think it is probably a similar capacity to my oversize Alexa. 

It's such a statement bag  this is my favorite colour, I can't believe its been discontinued!

I think your Lily could be friends with a Willow no problem haha


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa today to go with my boots



Hmmmm, extremely jealous


----------



## Ria2011

Eskimofo88 said:


> Willows first outing today.


It looks lovely on you


----------



## Skater

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa today to go with my boots


Amazing bag rotation :worthy::worthy: 

I'm feeling a little ashamed of my M bags that haven't yet seen the outside world!!


----------



## Ria2011

Skater said:


> Amazing bag rotation :worthy::worthy:
> 
> I'm feeling a little ashamed of my M bags that haven't yet seen the outside world!!


Thanks Skater, definitely start using them as it's too much money to have them sitting in the wardrobe!


----------



## Ria2011

Grape alexa today to match my scarf


----------



## J.A.N.

New to me Leopard oak Med Mitzy With grape large pouch.


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Grape alexa today to match my scarf


Great combo   looks very spring like


----------



## ab1980

Ria2011 said:


> Grape alexa today to match my scarf




Oh this is a lovely colour!!!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## gunsandbanjos

My new Mabel, I'm in love! Wearing my red & black McQueen scarf to match.


----------



## aerinha

Ria2011 said:


> Grape alexa today to match my scarf



What a gorgeous bag!  I love purple


----------



## Barneycat

Loving everyone's bag/outfit choices, but that grape Alexa...and the scarf too...


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Great combo   looks very spring like





ab1980 said:


> Oh this is a lovely colour!!!
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....





aerinha said:


> What a gorgeous bag!  I love purple





Barneycat said:


> Loving everyone's bag/outfit choices, but that grape Alexa...and the scarf too...



Aah, thank you ladies


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> My new Mabel, I'm in love! Wearing my red & black McQueen scarf to match.


It's such a great bag and it sounds perfect with your scarf


----------



## saleofcentury

J.A.N. said:


> New to me Leopard oak Med Mitzy With grape large pouch.



I've recently acquired same bag with a matching oak pouch so I suppose that makes us nonidentical bag-and-pouch twins 
Isn't it gorgeous though?!?


----------



## J.A.N.

saleofcentury said:


> I've recently acquired same bag with a matching oak pouch so I suppose that makes us nonidentical bag-and-pouch twins
> Isn't it gorgeous though?!?



 Good for you and it certainly does!
I have to agree its a lovely looking bag the best leopard print finish from Mulberry imo.
I was thinking of getting the pink small alexa purse so i had a mix and match of the colours of leopard.


----------



## Tuuli

Harriet clutch for girls night out &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Demi17

Stunning!!! &#128525;


----------



## Eskimofo88

I've got my tiger lily for going out with my boyfriend tonight 


Ahh my pic isn't uploading! I'll try later


----------



## Ria2011

Grass green lily with midnight monogram scarf


----------



## Ser

Eskimofo88 said:


> I've got my tiger lily for going out with my boyfriend tonight
> 
> 
> Ahh my pic isn't uploading! I'll try later











Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily with midnight monogram scarf



Love the lilies ladies. It's a mulberry I'm really starting to appreciate and want to collect!!


----------



## DiJe40

Eskimofo88 said:


> I've got my tiger lily for going out with my boyfriend tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh my pic isn't uploading! I'll try later




Lovely Tiger Lily.. I have one coming my way... I'm so happy! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Eskimofo88

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely Tiger Lily.. I have one coming my way... I'm so happy! &#128516;&#128516;



It's such a great bag, I hope you enjoy her!


----------



## Ria2011

Cheating with a bag I've wanted for ages; LV speedy in damier ebene but I've got my tree wrap scarf in rum on so I'm not without some Mulberry : )


----------



## Donna.west44

Ria2011 said:


> Cheating with a bag I've wanted for ages; LV speedy in damier ebene but I've got my tree wrap scarf in rum on so I'm not without some Mulberry : )




Gorgeously put together as always Ria  x


----------



## Ria2011

Tuuli said:


> Harriet clutch for girls night out &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2895695





Eskimofo88 said:


> I've got my tiger lily for going out with my boyfriend tonight
> 
> 
> Ahh my pic isn't uploading! I'll try later



Lovely modelling pics ladies!


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Love the lilies ladies. It's a mulberry I'm really starting to appreciate and want to collect!!


Thanks Ser, I understand the collection building.


----------



## Ria2011

Donna.west44 said:


> Gorgeously put together as always Ria  x


Thank you Donna x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Last night valentines dinner with my exotic tweed cecily. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MsSJones

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2896859
> 
> View attachment 2896860
> 
> View attachment 2896861
> 
> 
> Last night valentines dinner with my exotic tweed cecily. &#10084;&#65039;



You look AMAZING!!


----------



## NY2005

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2896859
> 
> View attachment 2896860
> 
> View attachment 2896861
> 
> 
> Last night valentines dinner with my exotic tweed cecily. &#10084;&#65039;


WOW!! You looking amazing as always, hope your enjoyed your valentines meal


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2896859
> 
> View attachment 2896860
> 
> View attachment 2896861
> 
> 
> Last night valentines dinner with my exotic tweed cecily. &#10084;&#65039;


Looking stunning Jaz!


----------



## missbradshaw

Ria2011 said:


> Cheating with a bag I've wanted for ages; LV speedy in damier ebene but I've got my tree wrap scarf in rum on so I'm not without some Mulberry : )




You can't go wrong with a Speedy!


----------



## missbradshaw

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2896859
> 
> View attachment 2896860
> 
> View attachment 2896861
> 
> 
> Last night valentines dinner with my exotic tweed cecily. &#10084;&#65039;




Wow stunning! Where is your catsuit from?


----------



## Demi17

Oh gosh I'm in love with your outfit!!! Could I be cheeky and ask where you got it from? I am after something similar for my birthday night out


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Bayswater buckle in navy, excuse my feet!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2896859
> 
> View attachment 2896860
> 
> View attachment 2896861
> 
> 
> Last night valentines dinner with my exotic tweed cecily. &#10084;&#65039;


Wow!! You look FABULOUS. &#128522;


----------



## Ria2011

Red mabel


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Red mabel



Ria, she's gorgeous! What a fab pop of colour x


----------



## Lady Farquar

Seeing that red Mabel has me all nostalgic for the one I let go   Beautiful!

Choc Roxy for me today


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ria, she's gorgeous! What a fab pop of colour x


Thank you, after Guns' reveal last week I thought it deserved an airing.


----------



## Ria2011

Lady Farquar said:


> Seeing that red Mabel has me all nostalgic for the one I let go   Beautiful!
> 
> Choc Roxy for me today


Your one was gorgeous but you do have a lovely set especially with all those marcies.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ria2011 said:


> Red mabel



Lovely though I may be a little biased


----------



## Ludmilla

Ria2011 said:


> Red mabel



Beautiful. I really like Mabel. Especially this colour. Enjoy!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Thanks ladies for all your lovely comments- for those that asked its from Asos! Im rubbish at keeping up with replies but am just trying to sort out my updated family pic &#128531;


----------



## DiJe40

Received the beautiful Tiger Lily today.. But 1 thing worries me a bit.. It has no cloche padlock on the bag. And I saw on the internet they had one. I love the bag but it seems not complete..


----------



## Bridgelington

Going with a timeless classic today (my opinion of course) my OS Bayswater


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> Received the beautiful Tiger Lily today.. But 1 thing worries me a bit.. It has no cloche padlock on the bag. And I saw on the internet they had one. I love the bag but it seems not complete..
> View attachment 2899945




This is such a beautiful bag. Just love it. Enjoy her! I don't know, if this bag has a clochette. Imo it is just perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bridgelington said:


> Going with a timeless classic today (my opinion of course) my OS Bayswater
> View attachment 2899950




Nice! It is a timeless classic.


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a beautiful bag. Just love it. Enjoy her! I don't know, if this bag has a clochette. Imo it is just perfect.




Thank you &#128515;


----------



## CPrincessUK

DiJe40 said:


> Received the beautiful Tiger Lily today.. But 1 thing worries me a bit.. It has no cloche padlock on the bag. And I saw on the internet they had one. I love the bag but it seems not complete..
> View attachment 2899945



It is beautiful. I remove the clochettes from all of my lilys and medium lilys and put them in the bags' inner pockets. I like the clochette on the bays but not smaller bags as it spoils the lines in my opinion.
Maybe I am a little crazy but enjoy your bag!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Bridgelington said:


> Going with a timeless classic today (my opinion of course) my OS Bayswater
> View attachment 2899950



A guy with classic taste. Congrats. I wish I could get my DH to buy one mulberry bag for himself!!

Ummm I assumed you were a guy but if not still a stunning bag!! Haha.


----------



## DiJe40

CPrincessUK said:


> It is beautiful. I remove the clochettes from all of my lilys and medium lilys and put them in the bags' inner pockets. I like the clochette on the bays but not smaller bags as it spoils the lines in my opinion.
> 
> Maybe I am a little crazy but enjoy your bag!




Yeah..like it too without the clochette. But it's  maybe crazy..it's just the thaught that I bought an incomplete bag..


----------



## CPrincessUK

DiJe40 said:


> Yeah..like it too without the clochette. But it's  maybe crazy..it's just the thaught that I bought an incomplete bag..



Maybe contact the seller and ask whether she has the clochette. I understand regarding completeness. Even though I don't use the clochettes I keep them.


----------



## DiJe40

CPrincessUK said:


> Maybe contact the seller and ask whether she has the clochette. I understand regarding completeness. Even though I don't use the clochettes I keep them.




Thank you.. I'm going to contact the seller.. and ask..


----------



## Bridgelington

CPrincessUK said:


> A guy with classic taste. Congrats. I wish I could get my DH to buy one mulberry bag for himself!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm I assumed you were a guy but if not still a stunning bag!! Haha.




I am indeed a guy  and thank you for the kind words


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> Lovely though I may be a little biased


:giggles:


----------



## Ria2011

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful. I really like Mabel. Especially this colour. Enjoy!


Thank you Ludmilla


----------



## Ria2011

DiJe40 said:


> Received the beautiful Tiger Lily today.. But 1 thing worries me a bit.. It has no cloche padlock on the bag. And I saw on the internet they had one. I love the bag but it seems not complete..
> View attachment 2899945


 It still looks gorgeous.



Bridgelington said:


> Going with a timeless classic today (my opinion of course) my OS Bayswater
> View attachment 2899950


Gorgeous bays!


----------



## Bridgelington

Ria2011 said:


> It still looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bays!




Thank you!


----------



## DiJe40

Ria2011 said:


> It still looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bays!




Thank you..I can't wait to take her out.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Bridgelington said:


> I am indeed a guy  and thank you for the kind words



Phew


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I love this!


----------



## Ria2011

Pheasant green daria hobo yesterday and since it's dry today plaster pink alexa


----------



## Eskimofo88

Took my small Effie satchel out for the first timr today.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Eskimofo88 said:


> Took my small Effie satchel out for the first timr today.



That looks lovely with that outfit!! Great peice. Enjoy your day together 

I've takeny mini blue camo cara family out today to cheer me up. Pants week at work this week


----------



## Skater

Ukpandagirl said:


> That looks lovely with that outfit!! Great peice. Enjoy your day together
> 
> I've takeny mini blue camo cara family out today to cheer me up. Pants week at work this week


Lovely blue! And very cute cat


----------



## Ria2011

Eskimofo88 said:


> Took my small Effie satchel out for the first timr today.


Your effie looks lovely on you.


Ukpandagirl said:


> That looks lovely with that outfit!! Great peice. Enjoy your day together
> 
> I've takeny mini blue camo cara family out today to cheer me up. Pants week at work this week


Your cara looks gorgeous!


----------



## LoupyLou

Ukpandagirl said:


> That looks lovely with that outfit!! Great peice. Enjoy your day together
> 
> I've takeny mini blue camo cara family out today to cheer me up. Pants week at work this week



Oooo, love this blue camo! Cute cat too!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LoupyLou said:


> Oooo, love this blue camo! Cute cat too!





Ria2011 said:


> Your effie looks lovely on you.
> 
> Your cara looks gorgeous!





Skater said:


> Lovely blue! And very cute cat



Thanks for the lovely comments, my cat Shine is a Mulberry fan too!


----------



## Candysroom

Worried about my new Small Del Rey when I got caught in hailstones twice today but it was fine. Hooray for collonil! Wore it with my Camo Flowers scarf.


----------



## Candysroom

Eskimofo88 said:


> Took my small Effie satchel out for the first timr today.




Now that's a cute bag-love it!


----------



## NY2005

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2903406
> 
> 
> Worried about my new Small Del Rey when I got caught in hailstones twice today but it was fine. Hooray for collonil! Wore it with my Camo Flowers scarf.


Lovely combo


----------



## Ser

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2903406
> 
> 
> Worried about my new Small Del Rey when I got caught in hailstones twice today but it was fine. Hooray for collonil! Wore it with my Camo Flowers scarf.



Love these, pretty scarf.  Reassuring to know sdr held up in the bad weather. I have the same sdr, but not used her yet. I've been waiting for the better weather but good to know she'll be fine with collonil


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2903406
> 
> 
> Worried about my new Small Del Rey when I got caught in hailstones twice today but it was fine. Hooray for collonil! Wore it with my Camo Flowers scarf.


Gorgeous set Candysroom,


----------



## Louliu71

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2903406
> 
> 
> Worried about my new Small Del Rey when I got caught in hailstones twice today but it was fine. Hooray for collonil! Wore it with my Camo Flowers scarf.



Lovely combo, think Elvis has this scarf and pictured with her slate blue SDR looks so classy


----------



## Candysroom

NY2005 said:


> Lovely combo







Ser said:


> Love these, pretty scarf.  Reassuring to know sdr held up in the bad weather. I have the same sdr, but not used her yet. I've been waiting for the better weather but good to know she'll be fine with collonil







Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous set Candysroom,







Louliu71 said:


> Lovely combo, think Elvis has this scarf and pictured with her slate blue SDR looks so classy




Thank you all&#128587;
I had thought of it as a Summer colour but as Summer seems so far away I had to take it out.

Big fan of goat leather though- always seem to just shrug off rain!


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
Perfect antidote to winter skies & rain.


----------



## Ria2011

Black printed NVT bayswater


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
> Perfect antidote to winter skies & rain.



This pink pop of colour brightens up every mood and every weather!
Miss Pickle is with me today, so I can see at least one green thing. It's snowing here right at the moment...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This pink pop of colour brightens up every mood and every weather!
> Miss Pickle is with me today, so I can see at least one green thing. It's snowing here right at the moment...



Your Miss Pickle is such a beautiful green. Bag envy. 
Today's rain turned to snow for me, also.
We must fight this cold with bright mulberry bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Your Miss Pickle is such a beautiful green. Bag envy.
> Today's rain turned to snow for me, also.
> We must fight this cold with bright mulberry bags!



Hehehe. Thank you!
The talk about the new bags inspired me to stop dreaming about new bags and use the one I have.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

For me my zigzag lily is a day and night bag- i wore this to the babyshower of my future godson &#128525;


----------



## Charmaine13

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2906827
> 
> 
> For me my zigzag lily is a day and night bag- i wore this to the babyshower of my future godson &#128525;



Love this outfit, especially your yellow coat!


----------



## goyardlove

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2906827
> 
> 
> For me my zigzag lily is a day and night bag- i wore this to the babyshower of my future godson &#128525;


Off topic but your hair is amazing!


----------



## Pessie

goyardlove said:


> Off topic but your hair is amazing!


I was just thinking that!  How is it when my hair goes big its just scary!!?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Daria medium hobo in oak today


----------



## Candysroom

Oak for me today- rainproof oak PVT Alexa


----------



## Izzy48

My black double zip tote with an Aspinal fob along with the Mulberry Aquarius charm in the yellow tone.


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> My black double zip tote with an Aspinal fob along with the Mulberry Aquarius charm in the yellow tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909447
> View attachment 2909448


Looks fabulous , I bet you enjoy carrying them beauties


----------



## Candysroom

Izzy48 said:


> My black double zip tote with an Aspinal fob along with the Mulberry Aquarius charm in the yellow tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909447
> View attachment 2909448




Lovely&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ria2011

Stunning bags Candysroom, Izzy and Jaz.

Nightshade tillie for me today.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Eggplant Mitzy all week for me.


----------



## stmary

gunsandbanjos said:


> Eggplant Mitzy all week for me.




I love Mitzy! It's so comfortable. It's a shame it's been discontinued. Mulberry have to bring this collection back!


----------



## moonriver99

Izzy48 said:


> My black double zip tote with an Aspinal fob along with the Mulberry Aquarius charm in the yellow tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909447
> View attachment 2909448


love the hot pink cosmetic bag. I've got the dark blush but have been too afraid to use it!


----------



## C_Sed

My brand new bayswater!!


----------



## Barneycat

C_sed that's beautiful!


----------



## LoupyLou

C_Sed said:


> My brand new bayswater!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910358



Lovely Bays.
Do you keep looking at it and smiling? I've had mine a couple of weeks now and it still fills me with joy to look at her!


----------



## C_Sed

Yes! I only got her yesterday, so haven't taken it out yet, but keep taking it out of the bag and squealing with excitement. I'm now wondering do I need to spray her with protector before I take her out???


----------



## Izzy48

C_Sed said:


> My brand new bayswater!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910358




Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks to all for your compliments!


----------



## Izzy48

moonriver99 said:


> love the hot pink cosmetic bag. I've got the dark blush but have been too afraid to use it!




The dark blush is beautiful! I didn't use my pink cosmetic bag for 4 months after I bought it. Finally I decided what a waste! I have so enjoyed using it since I stopped worrying about damaging it.


----------



## LoupyLou

C_Sed said:


> Yes! I only got her yesterday, so haven't taken it out yet, but keep taking it out of the bag and squealing with excitement. I'm now wondering do I need to spray her with protector before I take her out???



Yes! Spray and protect!!! I sprayed a light mist let it dry for 24 hours and then gave it another spray just to be sure. Then a week later I gave her a polish with the gel.


----------



## annaprkl

My faithful Bayswater East West!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

My mini blue camo cara has joined me today..


----------



## C_Sed

LoupyLou said:


> Yes! Spray and protect!!! I sprayed a light mist let it dry for 24 hours and then gave it another spray just to be sure. Then a week later I gave her a polish with the gel.




Thanks loupy Lou is the waterstop spray the best thing to use on pebbled leather? This is my first mulberry and don't want to ruin it, I carried it around yesterday like it was made of glass! Lol


----------



## LoupyLou

C_Sed said:


> Thanks loupy Lou is the waterstop spray the best thing to use on pebbled leather? This is my first mulberry and don't want to ruin it, I carried it around yesterday like it was made of glass! Lol



Oooo. That's getting a bit technical now! 

We need the help of somebody with a little more Mulberry experience. I'm only a newbie.

There's a caring for your mulberry thread in the stickies at the top I think, or try searching for pebbled leather and Colonil. 

I'm getting a little more comfortable carrying mine now but I know what you mean about carrying her like glass!


----------



## C_Sed

Thanks same here!! I'll check that thread thanks for your help!!


----------



## gemj83

Ukpandagirl said:


> My mini blue camo cara has joined me today..




Could you share some pictures of your gorgeous camo bag when it's in the daylight. I would love to see it! I Currently own a khaki camo purse and I'm considering purchasing the camo bag but can't make my mind up which colour to save up for! Xx


----------



## Wilfreda

Buffalo Choc East West Bayswater
Waterproof!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gemj83 said:


> Could you share some pictures of your gorgeous camo bag when it's in the daylight. I would love to see it! I Currently own a khaki camo purse and I'm considering purchasing the camo bag but can't make my mind up which colour to save up for! Xx



I've not seen the green but am told that its not as subtle as the blue which tbh is very subtle probably more than i would like but you have to get right up close to her and then you see the camo which I love.

Here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ive-eaten-my-words-reveal-896144.html

Which purse have you got - can you post some pics as I'd love to see it ?? x


----------



## Lady Farquar

Belgrave for me today


----------



## ab1980

Large willow for me today, Starbucks in hand of course


----------



## Izzy48

Beautiful!


----------



## NY2005

Love the willow


----------



## Bagchamp

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2914489
> 
> 
> Large willow for me today, Starbucks in hand of course




Very nice. I have my eye on a willow just now but just not sure yet.


----------



## Bagchamp

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2914489
> 
> 
> Large willow for me today, Starbucks in hand of course




That lift your in looks like the same ones in my shopping centre. Great for selfies &#128515;


----------



## gemj83

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've not seen the green but am told that its not as subtle as the blue which tbh is very subtle probably more than i would like but you have to get right up close to her and then you see the camo which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ive-eaten-my-words-reveal-896144.html
> 
> 
> 
> Which purse have you got - can you post some pics as I'd love to see it ?? x




It's the khaki zip around wallet that I have. I think that is what is steering me more towards a khaki bag as I think the blue will be a little to subtle for me. 
I'll take some pictures in the light tomorrow  xx


----------



## ab1980

Bagchamp said:


> Very nice. I have my eye on a willow just now but just not sure yet.




It's quite heavy, I think it's doing a number on my back when I use it on the walk to work!


----------



## Mayfly285

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2914489
> 
> 
> Large willow for me today, Starbucks in hand of course



The whole look is fab!


----------



## gemj83

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've not seen the green but am told that its not as subtle as the blue which tbh is very subtle probably more than i would like but you have to get right up close to her and then you see the camo which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/ive-eaten-my-words-reveal-896144.html
> 
> 
> 
> Which purse have you got - can you post some pics as I'd love to see it ?? x








Here she is my lovely cara zip around wallet in khaki as requested  xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gemj83 said:


> View attachment 2915834
> View attachment 2915835
> 
> 
> Here she is my lovely cara zip around wallet in khaki as requested  xx



Ooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmgggggggg that's lovely.


----------



## Mayfly285

It's the turn of my Small Bayswater Satchel in a lovely black grain ... She often gets overlooked in my collection, but shouldn't do!


----------



## aerinha

Mayfly285 said:


> It's the turn of my Small Bayswater Satchel in a lovely black grain ... She often gets overlooked in my collection, but shouldn't do!



If mine looked like that I wouldn't be trying to sell her!  Gorgeous.  Did it come with that sheen or is that the result of gel?


----------



## Mayfly285

aerinha said:


> If mine looked like that I wouldn't be trying to sell her!  Gorgeous.  Did it come with that sheen or is that the result of gel?



Thank you, aerinha!  She's definitely not going anywhere, she's just been sitting in her dust bag for the best part of a year ... :-[ 

I literally fell over her yesterday morning and thought, "I'll spray you and take you out!" She hasn't had any gel, just a spray with Collonil and a buff afterwards. 

I might move the cloche, though; it kept swinging down the handle when I used the long strap ... :O


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mayfly285 said:


> It's the turn of my Small Bayswater Satchel in a lovely black grain ... She often gets overlooked in my collection, but shouldn't do!



Just gorgeous .../ I'd like one that looks as good as this!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> It's the turn of my Small Bayswater Satchel in a lovely black grain ... She often gets overlooked in my collection, but shouldn't do!





ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2914489
> 
> 
> Large willow for me today, Starbucks in hand of course



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Ria2011

LV damier ebene speedy and deer brown del rey for the week, switching to aubergine bayswater shoulder today


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> It's the turn of my Small Bayswater Satchel in a lovely black grain ... She often gets overlooked in my collection, but shouldn't do!




Oh my, that's the best grain I've seen on a SBS


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> LV damier ebene speedy and deer brown del rey for the week, switching to aubergine bayswater shoulder today




The condition of your bags Ria are amazing!


----------



## Louliu71

Bryn in the bus home


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> The condition of your bags Ria are amazing!


Thanks Louliu, I'm envious of your stunning Bryn but I'm not allowed any more bags!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> Just gorgeous .../ I'd like one that looks as good as this!! &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you, Ukpandagirl; I was very lucky with the grain on this one - particularly since I bought her over the phone! 



Ria2011 said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!



Thank you, Ria; I thought she was long overdue an outing! 



Louliu71 said:


> Oh my, that's the best grain I've seen on a SBS



Thank you, Louliu; I've been very lucky with her! I can't remember whether I bought her from an outlet (Cheshire Oaks, I think) or an independent store in Loughborough, whose name escapes me ...  I do recall describing the type of grain I like and being thrilled with what arrived in the post!


----------



## Skater

louliu71 said:


> oh my, that's the best grain i've seen on a sbs


+1


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> +1



Thank you, Skater! She's out with me again today, although she might be a bit dull for the hot and sunny day we're having now!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Louliu, I'm envious of your stunning Bryn but I'm not allowed any more bags!




Thanks Ria

Bella today on the train home


----------



## Izzy48

Today was a day what I needed a bright color so I carried my double zip Bayswater tote. Buster, a Coach charm, went along for the ride.


----------



## LoupyLou

Izzy48 said:


> Today was a day what I needed a bright color so I carried my double zip Bayswater tote. Buster, a Coach charm, went along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918591



I do love these double zip Bays.  I have a Michael Kors Sutton tote which is their version of the double zip and I LOVE using that, so to get a Mulberry double zip will be heaven!  Another one for the list....


----------



## Eskimofo88

Izzy48 said:


> Today was a day what I needed a bright color so I carried my double zip Bayswater tote. Buster, a Coach charm, went along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918591



Beautiful! I love this style.


----------



## zoeinparis




----------



## Izzy48

LoupyLou said:


> I do love these double zip Bays.  I have a Michael Kors Sutton tote which is their version of the double zip and I LOVE using that, so to get a Mulberry double zip will be heaven!  Another one for the list....



Thank you!

I also like the MK Sutton tote and I know it's great looking.


----------



## Ser

zoeinparis said:


> View attachment 2919499



Love this outfit. Makes me want an oak lily


----------



## Norrsken

Small Tessie in oxblood for a trip to the park.


----------



## Eskimofo88

Got my mulberry pink willow with me for a short trip to the playbarn with my step daughter, she's off playing with daddy so I'm getting to enjoy a coffee  willow fits her little jacket in perfectly!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Bayswater buckle black shrunken calf and scribble scarf for a pop of colour


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Bayswater buckle black shrunken calf and scribble scarf for a pop of colour




Bag and scarf envy!


----------



## Louliu71

Norrsken said:


> Small Tessie in oxblood for a trip to the park.




I have the larger size but not yet used her, this pic makes me want to get her out now.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Bayswater buckle black shrunken calf and scribble scarf for a pop of colour


Very eye catching , love the combo


----------



## steph22

Off for a cheeky Nando's with medium Lily shortly.


----------



## Louliu71

steph22 said:


> Off for a cheeky Nando's with medium Lily shortly.
> 
> View attachment 2919874



Looks amazing against your coat


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Looks gorgeous together! &#128525;


----------



## NY2005

steph22 said:


> Off for a cheeky Nando's with medium Lily shortly.
> 
> View attachment 2919874


You look lovely


----------



## steph22

Thanks, been a while since I have posted on here [emoji3]


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks Ria
> 
> Bella today on the train home
> 
> View attachment 2918462





Izzy48 said:


> Today was a day what I needed a bright color so I carried my double zip Bayswater tote. Buster, a Coach charm, went along for the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2918591





zoeinparis said:


> View attachment 2919499



Beautiful bags ladies, they're all stunning!


----------



## Ria2011

Norrsken said:


> Small Tessie in oxblood for a trip to the park.





Ukpandagirl said:


> Bayswater buckle black shrunken calf and scribble scarf for a pop of colour





steph22 said:


> Off for a cheeky Nando's with medium Lily shortly.
> 
> View attachment 2919874



Gorgeous pics, great to see so many fabulous mulberries!


----------



## Ria2011

Been cheating with my chloe and prada bags the last few days but as the sun's shining I decided to use my bright red medium lily.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ukpandagirl said:


> Bayswater buckle black shrunken calf and scribble scarf for a pop of colour



Loved it so much yesterday, I'm rocking her again today! &#128512;


----------



## Norrsken

Ria2011 said:


> Been cheating with my chloe and prada bags the last few days but as the sun's shining I decided to use my bright red medium lily.


 
Gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## Izzy48

Ria2011 said:


> Been cheating with my chloe and prada bags the last few days but as the sun's shining I decided to use my bright red medium lily.




Really pretty!


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Been cheating with my chloe and prada bags the last few days but as the sun's shining I decided to use my bright red medium lily.



Lovely Ria  I recently bought the regular size of this bag. Not taken her out yet, looking forward to wearing her in the summer


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ria2011 said:


> Been cheating with my chloe and prada bags the last few days but as the sun's shining I decided to use my bright red medium lily.


Love your Lily, and it's a beautiful color!


----------



## aerinha

Small del Rey in deer brown glossy goat


----------



## Ria2011

Norrsken said:


> Gorgeous &#128525;





Izzy48 said:


> Really pretty!





Ser said:


> Lovely Ria  I recently bought the regular size of this bag. Not taken her out yet, looking forward to wearing her in the summer





Designerhbgirl said:


> Love your Lily, and it's a beautiful color!


Thanks everyone, I definitely don't use it enough. Ser, yours will be a lovely pop of colour for the summer.


----------



## Rekidai

my Alexa in the oxblood shrunken calf leather


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> Small del Rey in deer brown glossy goat


Your SDR is lovely aerinha.


----------



## Ria2011

Black mabel today


----------



## Margeliza

I took my gorgeous Oxblood small bayswater buckle out today....she got lots of compliments! I love this bag, perfect size and colour. I'm now lusting after the same bag shrunken calf in Indigo...can anybody help? I've just joined the forum so hello to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Margeliza said:


> I took my gorgeous Oxblood small bayswater buckle out today....she got lots of compliments! I love this bag, perfect size and colour. I'm now lusting after the same bag shrunken calf in Indigo...can anybody help? I've just joined the forum so hello to all you lovely ladies x



:welcome2:

Great bag choice as I had my black shrunken calf small bays buckle with me today. The indigo is stunning. This. Saw one on a The Finer Thing site if I recall... Happy hunting bag twin


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Black mabel today



Love Mabel...


----------



## Ria2011

Cheers Ukpandagirl, definitely one of my faves!

Oak lexie today with midnight monogram scarf


----------



## ToniAH

I used my lovely pre loved Joelle in oak today


----------



## ToniAH

Ukpandagirl said:


> Love Mabel...


Love my black Mabel too


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers Ukpandagirl, definitely one of my faves!
> 
> Oak lexie today with midnight monogram scarf



Ria quick question. Does you monogram scarf bobble or pluck easily?  Have been thinking about buying one but worry it will get ruined too quickly?


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Ria quick question. Does you monogram scarf bobble or pluck easily?  Have been thinking about buying one but worry it will get ruined too quickly?


Hi Ukpandagirl, I've worn mine a few times and it hasn't bobbled yet or got any pulls. Although I don't wear this scarf with a necklace to prevent any pulls happening and it looks as good as new.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Hi Ukpandagirl, I've worn mine a few times and it hasn't bobbled yet or got any pulls. Although I don't wear this scarf with a necklace to prevent any pulls happening and it looks as good as new.



Thanks ria! I may well have to get a new scarf. That said, I have an LV one in my lusting list that may tip the balance when I'm more flush to treat myself... Decisions decision

I meant to say the scarf and bag combo look lush!!


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks ria! I may well have to get a new scarf. That said, I have an LV one in my lusting list that may tip the balance when I'm more flush to treat myself... Decisions decision
> 
> I meant to say the scarf and bag combo look lush!!


Thank you and I know what you mean about the LV monogram shawl - I'm craving the bleu nuit  and would love one in a grey colour but the anthracite looks too dark to me.


----------



## ab1980

Today's look for work




Ukpandagirl - my scarf is covered in snags and pulls but I am not very careful when wearing nor storing


----------



## ab1980

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers Ukpandagirl, definitely one of my faves!
> 
> 
> 
> Oak lexie today with midnight monogram scarf




Love!


----------



## Bridgewater85

Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ab1980 said:


> Today's look for work
> 
> View attachment 2923694
> 
> 
> Ukpandagirl - my scarf is covered in snags and pulls but I am not very careful when wearing nor storing



Really lovely combo! Lush scarf


----------



## Ria2011

ab1980 said:


> Today's look for work
> 
> View attachment 2923694
> 
> 
> Ukpandagirl - my scarf is covered in snags and pulls but I am not very careful when wearing nor storing


Thank you, your scarf still looks gorgeous though with your bays!


----------



## BLee19x

Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## arnoldscigar

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2924849
> 
> 
> Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;


beautiful- lovely bag and outfit! gah i want one now- yet another bag to add to the list


----------



## Ria2011

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2924849
> 
> 
> Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;


Your lily looks lovely on you!


----------



## Froydis

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2924849
> 
> 
> Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;



I'm loving the colours, very spring like!


----------



## BLee19x

Aww thank you everyone!! It was lovely weather today so was feeling very spring like! Haha. 
I love her!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2924849
> 
> 
> Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;


Lovely!


----------



## goyardlove

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2924849
> 
> 
> Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;


Such a pretty colour! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

Deer brown del rey with rum tree wrap scarf


----------



## Candysroom

Ria2011 said:


> Deer brown del rey with rum tree wrap scarf




Nice &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Candysroom

Trusty graphite Bays with sparkle heart today


----------



## HJCL1

I have a small Antony but should I buy the larger one ... HUMPH ...


----------



## LoupyLou

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 2924849
> 
> 
> Medium Lily in dark blush! Her first official outing today to afternoon tea! [emoji5]&#65039;




I love that bag!  Actually thought about it on the drive home tonight!! Don't worry I'm not a complete nutcase.... not completely...


----------



## BLee19x

LoupyLou said:


> I love that bag!  Actually thought about it on the drive home tonight!! Don't worry I'm not a complete nutcase.... not completely...




Aww thanks loupy! 
I am very lucky to own her! I'm really enjoying using her. Such a wonderful size!! 
Hahaha I believe you, don't worry


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> Trusty graphite Bays with sparkle heart today
> View attachment 2925662


Thanks Candysroom, your bays looks gorgeous too!


----------



## LoupyLou

BLee19x said:


> Aww thanks loupy!
> I am very lucky to own her! I'm really enjoying using her. Such a wonderful size!!
> Hahaha I believe you, don't worry



I nearly had heart failure when I saw The Finer Things had new stock, and in my bleary just woken up state there was something Lily like in blush pink! But it was a Bayswater clutch wallet, phew. The Cara fund is safe for now.


----------



## Louliu71

Gonna be hard to put Bella down to make way for new SBS she is my best bargain and most loved bag right now


----------



## Candysroom

Very cold in deepest Somerset today- with oak tassel Lily by an open fire!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Candysroom said:


> Trusty graphite Bays with sparkle heart today
> View attachment 2925662



I've been lurking in the Mulberry board for a bit, admiring all these gorgeous bags. I think yours is divine! Love the color.


----------



## Ludmilla

So many beautiful bags, everyone.  thank you so much for the eye candy.


----------



## Candysroom

Glitter_pixie said:


> I've been lurking in the Mulberry board for a bit, admiring all these gorgeous bags. I think yours is divine! Love the color.




Thank you Glitter and Ria- I don't like black  (used to have to wear it for work!) so use this a lot. Mulberry does the best grey bags ihmo[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ser

Candysroom said:


> Very cold in deepest Somerset today- with oak tassel Lily by an open fire!
> View attachment 2926745



Love love that lily


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Gonna be hard to put Bella down to make way for new SBS she is my best bargain and most loved bag right now
> 
> View attachment 2926549


----------



## Bosiex

Edit: Tried posting a picture. failed


----------



## elvisfan4life

Old faithful ida


----------



## elvisfan4life

Bosiex said:


> Edit: Tried posting a picture. failed



Click go advanced then manage attachments and then upload


----------



## Designerhbgirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Old faithful ida


Oh, what a pretty bag! I've never seen this bag before. Love it!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Designerhbgirl said:


> Oh, what a pretty bag! I've never seen this bag before. Love it!



Thank you its a real oldie feel in love with the woven strap


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


>




Thanks, I love the versatility of shoulder or cross body. An absolute bargain too


----------



## Louliu71

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you its a real oldie feel in love with the woven strap




So much detail in the older bags, glad it see you back Elvis


----------



## Louliu71

Candysroom said:


> Very cold in deepest Somerset today- with oak tassel Lily by an open fire!
> View attachment 2926745




I love tassel bags, had the Black Forest alexa.

Love the fire guard  too, just burning the last of our logs


----------



## arnoldscigar

Black croc stripe medium lily whilst out and about in brussels- though it keeps falling off my shoulder


----------



## BLee19x

LoupyLou said:


> I nearly had heart failure when I saw The Finer Things had new stock, and in my bleary just woken up state there was something Lily like in blush pink! But it was a Bayswater clutch wallet, phew. The Cara fund is safe for now.




Haha I saw that! 
Are you after a dark blush medium Lily too?? X


----------



## LoupyLou

BLee19x said:


> Haha I saw that!
> Are you after a dark blush medium Lily too?? X



I wasn't, but then somebody posted a photo of her new one on here! I blame you totally for my new obsession!!! Lol


----------



## BLee19x

LoupyLou said:


> I wasn't, but then somebody posted a photo of her new one on here! I blame you totally for my new obsession!!! Lol




Hahahah!! I accept full responsibility [emoji14] apologies [emoji6] I am very lucky to own this beaut!
If i happen to spot another ill give you a shout!! Which cara one is it you're after? X


----------



## LoupyLou

BLee19x said:


> Hahahah!! I accept full responsibility [emoji14] apologies [emoji6] I am very lucky to own this beaut!
> If i happen to spot another ill give you a shout!! Which cara one is it you're after? X



I'm after a mini Cara in oxblood, and now a medium Lily in dark blush pink 

Hoping for a good bonus cheque in April so if the Cara is back in stock by then it's coming home!  

The Lily will be more of a challenge, but I always did enjoy a hunt!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today it's my old gal ms khaki darwin bays with my glossy goat S bag charm &#128525;. I still adore this bag after all these years!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today it's my old gal ms khaki darwin bays with my glossy goat S bag charm &#128525;. I still adore this bag after all these years!



I really enjoy looking at such well-loved bags. Just imagine all the adventures you enjoyed together.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

We have indeed had many. We've been drenched together a fair few times. Had a few overserved nights out where we have staggered home together. We share the same battle scares lol!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> We have indeed had many. We've been drenched together a fair few times. Had a few overserved nights out where we have staggered home together. We share the same battle scares lol!!




This. &#128522;


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today it's my old gal ms khaki darwin bays with my glossy goat S bag charm &#128525;. I still adore this bag after all these years!



Gorgeous bag, I'd love one of these  - very jealous!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mulberry pink willow for mothers day yesterday


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930189
> 
> Mulberry pink willow for mothers day yesterday




Love it Jaz as usual glamourous


----------



## Louliu71

SBS had its inaugural outing..... On my lap as usual..... Never on the floor!

Sure I saw a Hermes bag today on the tube floor..... Perhaps it was a replica


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> SBS had its inaugural outing..... On my lap as usual..... Never on the floor!
> 
> Sure I saw a Hermes bag today on the tube floor..... Perhaps it was a replica
> 
> View attachment 2930267


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930189
> 
> mulberry pink willow for mothers day yesterday



!!! &#128525;


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> !!! &#128525;




Thanks hun &#128536;


----------



## Mulberry Bush

Louliu71 said:


> SBS had its inaugural outing..... On my lap as usual..... Never on the floor!
> 
> Sure I saw a Hermes bag today on the tube floor..... Perhaps it was a replica
> 
> View attachment 2930267



Lovely to see her in action, just gorgeous!


----------



## Ser

Finally switched from my lovely tessie satchel to my lovely grey ew bays with sparkly keyring


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous pics Louliu, Ser & Jaz.

Black travel day bag for me yesterday and today


----------



## Ria2011

Scribble floral scarf with my chloe marcie hobo


----------



## Ludmilla

Ria2011 said:


> Scribble floral scarf with my chloe marcie hobo




Very nice. [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930189
> 
> Mulberry pink willow for mothers day yesterday


 
Gorgeous Willow, Jaz!  And what a yummy mummy you are, too!


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> SBS had its inaugural outing..... On my lap as usual..... Never on the floor!
> 
> Sure I saw a Hermes bag today on the tube floor..... Perhaps it was a replica
> 
> View attachment 2930267


 
Looking beautiful, Louliu; so glad you got such a glorious grain on your sbs, too! (And particularly pleased to hear she wasn't on the floor!)


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Finally switched from my lovely tessie satchel to my lovely grey ew bays with sparkly keyring


 
DE-LIC-IOUS!!  I adore her, Ser!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous pics Louliu, Ser & Jaz.
> 
> Black travel day bag for me yesterday and today


 


Ria2011 said:


> Scribble floral scarf with my chloe marcie hobo


 
Lovely, stylish pics, Ria; I've got real scarf envy now!   Is it possible to see the front of your gorgeous Travel Bag, some time? I don't think I've ever seen one properly!


----------



## Candysroom

Bright Red Bays down at the ferry port in the sun today!


----------



## Candysroom

Ria2011 said:


> Scribble floral scarf with my chloe marcie hobo




Lovely combo- we are scarf twins!


----------



## Wilfreda

New to me. Darwin Rosemary with bronze hardware. An absolute bargain and in excellent condition. My first Darwin Mulberry and I love the leather.


----------



## Wilfreda

Pic didn't upload earlier!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Scribble floral scarf with my chloe marcie hobo


Love the spring colours &#127802;&#128144;&#127799;&#127800;


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> DE-LIC-IOUS!!  I adore her, Ser!



Thanks  Mayfly


----------



## Ser

Switched my ew bays for my lovely pink pl messenger  lovely  pop of colour makes me think of Spring


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> Lovely, stylish pics, Ria; I've got real scarf envy now!   Is it possible to see the front of your gorgeous Travel Bag, some time? I don't think I've ever seen one properly!


Thanks Mayfly & as requested (an old pic). Although it wasn't popular I loved all the hardware and it convinced me to get an alexa or two : )


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2932211
> 
> 
> Bright Red Bays down at the ferry port in the sun today!


Thanks Candysroom, your bays is sooo lovely!


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Love the spring colours &#127802;&#128144;&#127799;&#127800;


Thanks NY2005, might as well when the weather's nice and take full advantage of sunshine.


----------



## Ria2011

Wilfreda said:


> View attachment 2932409
> 
> Pic didn't upload earlier!


Your roxy looks amazing, the leather is gorgeous.


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Switched my ew bays for my lovely pink pl messenger  lovely  pop of colour makes me think of Spring


Lovely Ser, love pops of colour when the sun's out.


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely Ser, love pops of colour when the sun's out.



Thanks Ria


----------



## Wilfreda

Ria2011 said:


> Your roxy looks amazing, the leather is gorgeous.




Thanks


----------



## Candysroom

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Candysroom, your bays is sooo lovely!




Too kind &#128525;&#128092;&#128525;&#128092;


----------



## princesspig

Good old chocolate Emmy came with me out today.
Here with necklaces and (way too cold) jacket I wore:






Emmy isn't a practical shape and quite frankly isn't easy to carry over the shoulder either, but there's still something charming about this bag. And it really is a nice leather.


----------



## Mayfly285

Wilfreda said:


> View attachment 2932409
> 
> Pic didn't upload earlier!


 
She's gorgeous, Wilfreda; a piece of classic Mulberry and she looks in amazing condition.  Congratulations!


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Good old chocolate Emmy came with me out today.
> Here with necklaces and (way too cold) jacket I wore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emmy isn't a practical shape and quite frankly isn't easy to carry over the shoulder either, but there's still something charming about this bag. And it really is a nice leather.


 
I've always been fascinated by Emmy; she looks quite bulky but, as you say, there's something about her that is whimsical (almost an owl's face?) and really appealing.  I'd love to see one in the flesh; yours looks amazing and I'm always a sucker for a chocolate Mulberry!  (Don't wear that jacket today, btw - it's freezing!)


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Alexa today


----------



## Charmaine13

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Alexa today



I love your Alexa and your DMs  What size is your Alexa?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Ty my alexa is regular size x


----------



## NY2005

Cheating with my lv bucket bag.....i have used it every day for the last few weeks.....love it [emoji176]


----------



## Candysroom

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with my lv bucket bag.....i have used it every day for the last few weeks.....love it [emoji176]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933212




Always fancied an Epi bucket bag! &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


----------



## NY2005

Candysroom said:


> Always fancied an Epi bucket bag! &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;


Thankyou, it's a pre loved from the lovely Shian @ NPN.......it's perfect.....my purse was a gift for Mother's Day. The bag is nearly 20 years old.......my first and definately not last Epi leather LV


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Thankyou, it's a pre loved from the lovely Shian @ NPN.......it's perfect.....my purse was a gift for Mother's Day. The bag is nearly 20 years old.......my first and definately not last Epi leather LV


 
Its lovely - I hovered over that one!!  Congratulations


----------



## DiJe40

On the train..with the Mabel


----------



## princesspig

Dog and I went to the park to do some dog training and then for a walk by the river with Oak Antony with old butterfly charm (not sure what it's called) and gradient leopard scarf (again not sure what it's called).


----------



## princesspig

Mini Alexa in bright cabbage.


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> Dog and I went to the park to do some dog training and then for a walk by the river with Oak Antony with old butterfly charm (not sure what it's called) and gradient leopard scarf (again not sure what it's called).




Cute! My dogs have no manners, dread to think what damage they would do if they got that close


----------



## Candysroom

Small Del Rey in deer brown with Alexander McQueen scarf today


----------



## Candysroom

Matchy Matchy today!
Scribbly floral Lily with matching scarf


----------



## NY2005

Candysroom said:


> Matchy Matchy today!
> Scribbly floral Lily with matching scarf
> 
> View attachment 2935350


&#128149;&#10084;&#65039; I fancy a scribbly lily


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Candysroom said:


> Matchy Matchy today!
> Scribbly floral Lily with matching scarf
> 
> View attachment 2935350



Bag & scarf twins. Gorgeous combo, so loving your work


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2934915
> 
> Small Del Rey in deer brown with Alexander McQueen scarf today





Candysroom said:


> Matchy Matchy today!
> Scribbly floral Lily with matching scarf
> 
> View attachment 2935350


Loving your scarves and bags Candysroom, their both gorgeous!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2930189
> 
> Mulberry pink willow for mothers day yesterday



Looks fabulous on you Jazmine, great to see someone who's not afraid to add a splash of colour. 

I was in London shopping yesterday and saw so many drab coloured bags with so many drab dark clothes, just don't get it.

I love looking at your pics and your great sense of dress, keep them coming.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

princesspig said:


> Dog and I went to the park to do some dog training and then for a walk by the river with Oak Antony with old butterfly charm (not sure what it's called) and gradient leopard scarf (again not sure what it's called).




Cute! What is your pup's name?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> On the train..with the Mabel




So pretty! Is this the regular or mini size?


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty! Is this the regular or mini size?




Thank you..it's the regular. A great size, perfect bag..


----------



## J_lou

DiJe40 said:


> On the train..with the Mabel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933373




Love this - desperate to get one for my mum but have missed out on a few on ebay, and others where the sellers just don't reply ! X


----------



## DiJe40

J_lou said:


> Love this - desperate to get one for my mum but have missed out on a few on ebay, and others where the sellers just don't reply ! X




I'm sorry you missed out.. It's strange sellers don't reply.
You will find one..fingers crossed x


----------



## Candysroom

Ria2011 said:


> Loving your scarves and bags Candysroom, their both gorgeous!







Ukpandagirl said:


> Bag & scarf twins. Gorgeous combo, so loving your work







NY2005 said:


> [emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; I fancy a scribbly lily




 Thanks ladies, I came late to the scribbly floral but it's so different but so versatile with some many beautiful colours!


----------



## swainerk

I m carrying my beautiful chocolate ledbury today!


----------



## rsquinn

I'm carrying my Bayswater today. I traded my Gucci sunglasses with someone for the wallet. I love it!  It matches perfectly.   

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tyg8z8gtrcy26pu/20150322_133633.jpg?dl=0


----------



## swainerk

I m carrying my beautiful chocolate ledbury today!


----------



## Candysroom

Blast from the past- Roxanne in verdigris antique glacé leather


----------



## JulieFisker

It's my favourite!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Candysroom said:


> Thanks ladies, I came late to the scribbly floral but it's so different but so versatile with some many beautiful colours!



Me too! I got my first peice in September of last year. Hated it when it came out, but then I'm a little more girlie these days and just love the colours so in love I fell!!


----------



## princesspig

Louliu71 said:


> Cute! My dogs have no manners, dread to think what damage they would do if they got that close



Thanks. My dog is quite small so she can't reach bag or scarf even if jumping. And she's more interested in her ball anyway 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Cute! What is your pup's name?



Thanks  Her name is Emmy. Like the old bag - but my boyfriend insists that's not what she was named after. 


Today, oak Antony is out with me again. I've been using my purple Lizzie loads over the weekend though.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

princesspig said:


> Thanks. My dog is quite small so she can't reach bag or scarf even if jumping. And she's more interested in her ball anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Her name is Emmy. Like the old bag - but my boyfriend insists that's not what she was named after.
> 
> 
> Today, oak Antony is out with me again. I've been using my purple Lizzie loads over the weekend though.



Love the colour of your Lizzie. I've got the gunmetal and black and it's lovey but yours is lush!


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> Thanks. My dog is quite small so she can't reach bag or scarf even if jumping. And she's more interested in her ball anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Her name is Emmy. Like the old bag - but my boyfriend insists that's not what she was named after.
> 
> 
> Today, oak Antony is out with me again. I've been using my purple Lizzie loads over the weekend though.




I love the style of lizzie, came very close to this being my first M.

A few have popped up on eBay recently and look like they stay in amazing shape and don't need babying


----------



## harrisalt

I'm taking my oak printed Ledbury to my job interview this afternoon. Hope she brings me some luck!


----------



## Charmaine13

harrisalt said:


> I'm taking my oak printed Ledbury to my job interview this afternoon. Hope she brings me some luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939406


Beautiful Ledbury! The leather looks wonderful  Good luck for your interview, I'm sure you will be fine


----------



## harrisalt

Charmaine13 said:


> Beautiful Ledbury! The leather looks wonderful  Good luck for your interview, I'm sure you will be fine




Thank you!! The interview went well. I love my Ledbury, think it's my favourite. Bought her pre loved after lusting after one for ages and she's in beautiful condition! [emoji16]


----------



## Junia

I'm carrying my torn and worn Elgin Oak from 2007 today. Discovered earlier today that it needs a little stitching in the edges, tough. At least it has and is being loved!


----------



## Mayfly285

harrisalt said:


> I'm taking my oak printed Ledbury to my job interview this afternoon. Hope she brings me some luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939406


 
You both look fabulous!  I hope the interview went well, too!


----------



## Ria2011

harrisalt said:


> I'm taking my oak printed Ledbury to my job interview this afternoon. Hope she brings me some luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939406


Lovely Ledbury, hope the interview went well!


----------



## Ria2011

Pheasant green daria hobo today


----------



## kanemone

I am using my precious poppy red Lily today!


----------



## amadea88

Ria2011 said:


> Pheasant green daria hobo today



I adore this color.  Just beautiful&#128525;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

harrisalt said:


> I'm taking my oak printed Ledbury to my job interview this afternoon. Hope she brings me some luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939406




Very pretty and lovely outfit. Surely wish you the best!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Love this colour &#128512;&#128525;


----------



## Toothfairy29

New to me chocolate lexi &#128525;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Using ramona as work tote today.....and back to it as lunch 15 mins is over


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> Using ramona as work tote today.....and back to it as lunch 15 mins is over




Love to see Ramona- that's a new one to me!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Love to see Ramona- that's a new one to me!



No like me shes a real oldie....just posted pics here

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/which-more-unusual-less-commonly-seen-bags-do-669884-13.html


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> No like me shes a real oldie....just posted pics here
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/which-more-unusual-less-commonly-seen-bags-do-669884-13.html




Elvis, that Ramona is a true beauty! 
Was there anything SBS sized like that? Not a Ledbury but that sort of size, top handle with the great leather and the rivets?


----------



## Ria2011

amadea88 said:


> I adore this color.  Just beautiful&#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## Ria2011

Toothfairy29 said:


> New to me chocolate lexi &#128525;





elvisfan4life said:


> No like me shes a real oldie....just posted pics here
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/which-more-unusual-less-commonly-seen-bags-do-669884-13.html


Gorgeous bags ladies! Have to agree Elvis, that leather looks incredible.


----------



## Ria2011

Two for the price of one with me today after using my chloe marcie hobo non-stop: nightshade tillie to work and mole grey medium lily on route to dinner with the girls.


----------



## emms2381

My last Mulberry... moved all the rest on and she was my first... but shes about to go ;-(

No one seems to want her though 

Lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Elvis, that Ramona is a true beauty!
> Was there anything SBS sized like that? Not a Ledbury but that sort of size, top handle with the great leather and the rivets?



Not that i can remember hun sorry....not that size or with a top handle


----------



## Candysroom

elvisfan4life said:


> Not that i can remember hun sorry....not that size or with a top handle




Shame- I knew if anyone knew it would be you!


----------



## Candysroom

Ria2011 said:


> Two for the price of one with me today after using my chloe marcie hobo non-stop: nightshade tillie to work and mole grey medium lily on route to dinner with the girls.




Lovely choices, made me miss my Tillie!


----------



## HJCL1

Has anyone got a stone coloured Antony messenger bag ?


----------



## HJCL1

What is you choice of a Spring bag to put a spring in your step despite rain ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

HJCL1 said:


> Has anyone got a stone coloured Antony messenger bag ?



Nope...the outlets did a putty colour as a special

Only ant i have left now is olive


----------



## elvisfan4life

HJCL1 said:


> What is you choice of a Spring bag to put a spring in your step despite rain ?



Heather lily in rain resistant goat


----------



## Candysroom

HJCL1 said:


> What is you choice of a Spring bag to put a spring in your step despite rain ?




Any of my rain proof goat bags! Possibly a bright Red Bays!


----------



## J_lou

Bright red glossy goat del Rey [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## trackerjo

My Oak Bayswater


----------



## Mayfly285

My sycamore grainy patent SBS in what seems to be incessant rain ...  She isn't as vibrant as the camera makes her look! Many thanks to Taimi for reminding me that I have her!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mayfly285 said:


> My sycamore grainy patent SBS in what seems to be incessant rain ...  She isn't as vibrant as the camera makes her look! Many thanks to Taimi for reminding me that I have her!




She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Mayfly285

Glitter_pixie said:


> She is GORGEOUS!



Thank you, Glitter_pixie - perhaps I should use the bags I've got and not keep hankering after those I haven't?!


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> Lovely choices, made me miss my Tillie!


Thank you!


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> My sycamore grainy patent SBS in what seems to be incessant rain ...  She isn't as vibrant as the camera makes her look! Many thanks to Taimi for reminding me that I have her!


Gorgeous SBS Mayfly!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> My sycamore grainy patent SBS in what seems to be incessant rain ...  She isn't as vibrant as the camera makes her look! Many thanks to Taimi for reminding me that I have her!


Beautiful colour Mayfly


----------



## Poppet46

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Glitter_pixie - perhaps I should use the bags I've got and not keep hankering after those I haven't?!


Your words have really struck a chord with me there Mayfly - so true!!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> My sycamore grainy patent SBS in what seems to be incessant rain ...  She isn't as vibrant as the camera makes her look! Many thanks to Taimi for reminding me that I have her!


She's looking lovely


----------



## Toothfairy29

What a gorgeous colour &#128525;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my SBS.



Took her to the feed store with me. Here she is next to three bags of chicken scratch.


----------



## NY2005

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my SBS.
> View attachment 2948877
> 
> 
> Took her to the feed store with me. Here she is next to three bags of chicken scratch.
> 
> View attachment 2948881


She looks beautiful in the pic with the sun in her #sunbathing!


----------



## Mayfly285

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my SBS.
> View attachment 2948877
> 
> 
> Took her to the feed store with me. Here she is next to three bags of chicken scratch.
> 
> View attachment 2948881


 
She's a real stunner, Glitter_pixie; I love her!  (Don't start calculating how many bags of chicken scratch you could buy for one SBS; that way madness lies!!)


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my SBS.
> View attachment 2948877
> 
> 
> Took her to the feed store with me. Here she is next to three bags of chicken scratch.
> 
> View attachment 2948881



Beautiful photos. Fab SBS.... Wanting one now........


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> My sycamore grainy patent SBS in what seems to be incessant rain ...  She isn't as vibrant as the camera makes her look! Many thanks to Taimi for reminding me that I have her!



I have to strap mine in otherwise the seatbelt alarm goes off 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my SBS.
> View attachment 2948877
> 
> 
> Took her to the feed store with me. Here she is next to three bags of chicken scratch.
> 
> View attachment 2948881



Gorgeous



Ukpandagirl said:


> Beautiful photos. Fab SBS.... Wanting one now........



Go on go on go ........so glad I did (twice)


----------



## Dovey123

Was great to be out with Dorothy today [emoji2] she has not seen the light of day in months [emoji162][emoji172]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

NY2005 said:


> She looks beautiful in the pic with the sun in her #sunbathing!





Mayfly285 said:


> She's a real stunner, Glitter_pixie; I love her!  (Don't start calculating how many bags of chicken scratch you could buy for one SBS; that way madness lies!!)







Ukpandagirl said:


> Beautiful photos. Fab SBS.... Wanting one now........





Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous



Thanks everyone! She was so much fun to carry. Can't believe how much I love the SBS. I like her rugged sophistication! 



Dovey123 said:


> View attachment 2949237
> 
> Was great to be out with Dorothy today [emoji2] she has not seen the light of day in months [emoji162][emoji172]



Beautiful color...perfect for early spring!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Off to the airport with cara


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sorted for you hun


----------



## elvisfan4life

They were sideways for me


----------



## beaver232

harrisalt said:


> I'm taking my oak printed Ledbury to my job interview this afternoon. Hope she brings me some luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939406


Hope you got the job! You certainly looked the part.


----------



## beaver232

princesspig said:


> Thanks. My dog is quite small so she can't reach bag or scarf even if jumping. And she's more interested in her ball anyway
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks  Her name is Emmy. Like the old bag - but my boyfriend insists that's not what she was named after.
> 
> 
> Today, oak Antony is out with me again. I've been using my purple Lizzie loads over the weekend though.


Beautiful! We have similar taste. I'm a purple person & have the same scarf too!


----------



## beaver232

elvisfan4life said:


> They were sideways for me


Gorgeous!


----------



## beaver232

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my SBS.
> View attachment 2948877
> 
> 
> Took her to the feed store with me. Here she is next to three bags of chicken scratch.
> 
> View attachment 2948881


Oh wow! She's a pretty little thing. So pleased she's taking in the sunshine too.


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Two for the price of one with me today after using my chloe marcie hobo non-stop: nightshade tillie to work and mole grey medium lily on route to dinner with the girls.


Beautiful ! Beautiful! You have such good taste Ria ! I just took a peek at your collection.....love them all x


----------



## beaver232

Know I should have multi quoted! Lol. Didn't expect to post so many replies.....too many beautiful bags! 

Have a great bank holiday weekend everyone x


----------



## Ser

Back to carrying my oak tessie satchel for our Easter weekend away.  She's such a practical bag that goes with anything


----------



## Glitter_pixie

elvisfan4life said:


> They were sideways for me



Your Cara is lovely and she looks good on you!
I saw one IRL at the Soho Mulberry store. Absolutely gorg!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ser said:


> Back to carrying my oak tessie satchel for our Easter weekend away.  She's such a practical bag that goes with anything



Very pretty! I love how she seems to be glistening. Have a Happy Easter weekend.


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> Beautiful ! Beautiful! You have such good taste Ria ! I just took a peek at your collection.....love them all x


Thank you Beaver, if I'm going to invest in a bag it has to be something classic that I can see myself using for a long time without it looking too dated. Have a fab long weekend too!


----------



## J.A.N.

My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.


----------



## DiJe40

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.




Congratulations with your beautiful niece!
And the Del Rey is lovely too..[emoji6]


----------



## J.A.N.

DiJe40 said:


> Congratulations with your beautiful niece!
> And the Del Rey is lovely too..[emoji6]




[emoji3]Thank you xxxx


----------



## Pessie

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.



Oh, beautiful photo of your little niece, lovely to see x


----------



## J.A.N.

[emoji133][emoji133][emoji133][emoji133]


----------



## NY2005

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.


Beautiful bag JAN but even more beautiful baby. Congratulations to you and your family &#55356;&#57212;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.




New baby niece...new bag...what could be better? Congrats!


----------



## Ser

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty! I love how she seems to be glistening. Have a Happy Easter weekend.



Thank you  arrived at cottage,  now time to relax with a nice glass of wine &#127863;


----------



## Ser

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.



Gorgeous baby and del rey. Congrats on both.  What colour is the del rey?


----------



## J.A.N.

NY2005 said:


> Beautiful bag JAN but even more beautiful baby. Congratulations to you and your family &#55356;&#57212;




[emoji3][emoji93][emoji106]


----------



## J.A.N.

Glitter_pixie said:


> New baby niece...new bag...what could be better? Congrats!




I know I'm made up[emoji93]


----------



## J.A.N.

Ser said:


> Gorgeous baby and del rey. Congrats on both.  What colour is the del rey?




Thanks Ser such a gorgeous red in goatskin


----------



## Glitter_pixie

beaver232 said:


> Oh wow! She's a pretty little thing. So pleased she's taking in the sunshine too.



Thanks Beaver! I really enjoyed carrying her yesterday on such a pretty spring day!


----------



## Ser

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Ser such a gorgeous red in goatskin



Ooh I love a red mulberry!! I have 2 now finally!!  Is it poppy or bright red??


----------



## J.A.N.

Ser said:


> Ooh I love a red mulberry!! I have 2 now finally!!  Is it poppy or bright red??




I know this is my 1st red one I would say it's a normal true red imo just he way I like it [emoji133]


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> I know this is my 1st red one I would say it's a normal true red imo just he way I like it [emoji133]




Bright lipstick red in fact.


----------



## Taimi

Such a beautiful baby and the bag also!  Gongrats! I have Valentine's Lexi myself and I think Mulberry has done such a lovely, bright red bags!


----------



## beaver232

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.


Oh congratulations J.A.N. how gorgeous! X


----------



## Ria2011

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.


Congratulations J.A.N, your niece is gorgeous and love your bright red SDR.


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.



Congrats to your sister. Gorgeous baby 
Mini del rey is lovely too.


----------



## Candysroom

Love anything in bright red goat leather- lovely bag &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Candysroom

Cheating today with Michael Kors Audrey in navy


----------



## CPrincessUK

Used oxblood medium daria hobo today.
Alternated between that and black daria satchel during the day while sightseeing in Lisbon. Black regular Lily was perfect for dinner in the evenings. As I toted medium Lily along I used her last night but she could have been left at home.


----------



## J.A.N.

Taimi said:


> Such a beautiful baby and the bag also!  Gongrats! I have Valentine's Lexi myself and I think Mulberry has done such a lovely, bright red bags!


Hi there yes this red is the best ever that i have owned and def a keeper


----------



## J.A.N.

beaver232 said:


> Oh congratulations J.A.N. how gorgeous! X


----------



## J.A.N.

Ria2011 said:


> Congratulations J.A.N, your niece is gorgeous and love your bright red SDR.


Thanks Ria always wanted the smaller del rey and so pleased i did.


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Congrats to your sister. Gorgeous baby
> Mini del rey is lovely too.


Hi CP hope your well and Thank you xxxxx


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Love anything in bright red goat leather- lovely bag &#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#10084;&#65039;


Hi Candysroom yes i def have to agree red goatskin is ab lush and hardwearing wouldnt have minded the larger del with the longer handles but this will do for now.


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> My new to me and recent purchase mini del rey in goatskin on route to the hosp to see my sisters newborn daughter.



Hi J.A.N; fabulous to "see" you! Congratulations on your gorgeous niece and a lovely Del Rey!


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi J.A.N; fabulous to "see" you! Congratulations on your gorgeous niece and a lovely Del Rey!




Likewise Mayfly [emoji133][emoji133]
Trying to be good now [emoji120]
Hoping it lasts [emoji12]
Have you bought anything recently ?[emoji93]


----------



## Charlottemouse

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Off to the airport with cara


Gorgeous Cara. How is it holding up? I am very tempted by the oak but worried about colour transfer when wearing dark clothes.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Cara at the marina


----------



## Ria2011

Bright red medium lily today


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Cara at the marina


Cara looks gorgeous in the sunshine!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

X


----------



## Ludmilla

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> X




Gorgeous! You look lovely. Have a great time [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> X



Lucky girl! Canaries? Did you have to out her in the overhead compartment or under your seat?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I'm.in marbella for.my friends hen do...Bit.naughty as bought a louis vuitton.pouch whilst at the marina today...I put cara under my seat not for long though just for take off then she was.on my lap! X


----------



## Mayfly285

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Cara at the marina


 
Too delicious!!  Stop it!! 

Seriously, she looks amazing in the sun, EFR!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Mayfly285 said:


> Too delicious!!  Stop it!!
> 
> Seriously, she looks amazing in the sun, EFR!



Thank.you mayfly x


----------



## Mayfly285

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> X


 
Fabulous photo; you both look wonderful!  Enjoy your friend's hen do!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

U need one!!!


----------



## NY2005

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Cara at the marina


You, your cara, the marina all look lovely. Enjoy !


----------



## Mayfly285

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> U need one!!!



Definitely! (I'm assuming you mean the Cara, although a hen do abroad wouldn't go amiss, either!)


----------



## Caityrose28

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Cara at the marina


I wasn't that keen on the Cara bags when they first came out, but I have gradually fallen in love with them! Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Candysroom

Back behaving myself with tassel Lily today &#128525;


----------



## Ser

Candysroom said:


> Back behaving myself with tassel Lily today &#128525;
> View attachment 2953101



Gorgeous lily


----------



## J.A.N.

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily today




Stunning red for the summer I say.
Gorgeous colours of Red from Mulberry.
What leather is this one?


----------



## Toothfairy29

Our first outing together! My new Valentine Alexa &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## J.A.N.

Candysroom said:


> Back behaving myself with tassel Lily today [emoji7]
> View attachment 2953101




This is lovely and trendy Candysroom but I do regret not buying the plain oak lily but I have the ostrich one so can't moan but I do love a bit of classic oak just fab. Need to behave for now.


----------



## Skater

Toothfairy29 said:


> Our first outing together! My new Valentine Alexa &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Lovely colour!


----------



## J.A.N.

Toothfairy29 said:


> Our first outing together! My new Valentine Alexa [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Another gorgeous red bag.


----------



## Toothfairy29

Thank you! She really is! I love red and my Valentine is about as red as it gets!!!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> Back behaving myself with tassel Lily today &#128525;
> View attachment 2953101


Gorgeous lily.


----------



## Ria2011

J.A.N. said:


> Stunning red for the summer I say.
> Gorgeous colours of Red from Mulberry.
> What leather is this one?


Thanks J.A.N, I think it's shiny or glossy goat.


----------



## Ria2011

Toothfairy29 said:


> Our first outing together! My new Valentine Alexa &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Love your lexie with the polka dots!


----------



## Toothfairy29

Ria2011 said:


> Love your lexie with the polka dots!



Haha thank you!!  Good job you couldn't seen my £16 red 'suedette' sainsburys shoes I had on!!! Haha can't believe I admitted to that on here!! Hey a girls gotta save the pennies somewhere!! Don't judge me!!!!!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Toothfairy29 said:


> Haha thank you!!  Good job you couldn't seen my £16 red 'suedette' sainsburys shoes I had on!!! Haha can't believe I admitted to that on here!! Hey a girls gotta save the pennies somewhere!! Don't judge me!!!!!!!




I have also started clothes and food shopping at Sainsbuys and left Asda lol
I find their clothes and food are really good quality out of all the current Supermarkets.
Bought some really nice purple matching pj,s today[emoji93]
So def a thumbs up from me.[emoji106][emoji3][emoji133]


----------



## Toothfairy29

J.A.N. said:


> I have also started clothes and food shopping at Sainsbuys and left Asda lol
> I find their clothes and food are really good quality out of all the current Supermarkets.
> Bought some really nice purple matching pj,s today[emoji93]
> So def a thumbs up from me.[emoji106][emoji3][emoji133]



Hope you got the bank holiday 25% off &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## J.A.N.

Toothfairy29 said:


> Hope you got the bank holiday 25% off [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




I did actually as I love a good bargain me[emoji106]


----------



## beaver232

Beautiful bags. Hope you ad a great bank holiday x


----------



## LoupyLou

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Cara at the marina



I am on the verge of storming the Mulberry factory and demanding they make my Oak Cara right this second!! 

Looks lovely in the sunshine


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Omg u need to do it!!'


----------



## Covethatbag

First spring outing


----------



## lulu09

Perfectly practical oak Tessie


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak Somerset Dispatch for brunch in The Flower Café!


----------



## Candysroom

Ser said:


> Gorgeous lily







J.A.N. said:


> This is lovely and trendy Candysroom but I do regret not buying the plain oak lily but I have the ostrich one so can't moan but I do love a bit of classic oak just fab. Need to behave for now.







Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous lily.







beaver232 said:


> Beautiful bags. Hope you ad a great bank holiday x




Back to work today but fully agree about funding lovely bags with other savings on clothes and groceries&#128516;


----------



## Junia

Effie Tote in oak.


----------



## Louliu71

Loving all the oak babies, spring is definitely here, loving the matchey matchey shoes too


----------



## elvisfan4life

Toothfairy29 said:


> Haha thank you!!  Good job you couldn't seen my £16 red 'suedette' sainsburys shoes I had on!!! Haha can't believe I admitted to that on here!! Hey a girls gotta save the pennies somewhere!! Don't judge me!!!!!!!



My entire wardrobe is from tescos


----------



## elvisfan4life

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2954042
> 
> Perfectly practical oak Tessie



I have red shoes like these so comfy


----------



## lulu09

elvisfan4life said:


> I have red shoes like these so comfy




Brilliant aren't they... Would quite fancy a red pair myself!


----------



## Ria2011

Toothfairy29 said:


> Haha thank you!!  Good job you couldn't seen my £16 red 'suedette' sainsburys shoes I had on!!! Haha can't believe I admitted to that on here!! Hey a girls gotta save the pennies somewhere!! Don't judge me!!!!!!!


Lol, absolutely nothing wrong with that and that means more money towards lovely mulberries! : )


----------



## elvisfan4life

lulu09 said:


> Brilliant aren't they... Would quite fancy a red pair myself!



I have 2pairs of red as i wear them so much and a navy pair...would love oak!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!




Great choice, Mayfly. Such a special bag. [emoji4]


----------



## lulu09

Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays


----------



## elvisfan4life

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays



Wow i thought you sold that beauty years ago....stunning


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!



As the KING would say just let me be your teddy bear.....awesome bag and im glad to see you using her....this is one i would adore...


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!





lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays



Beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!


I'm not an Alexa fan as a rule (not keen on the strappy faffiness!!), but this is gorgeous - willing to bet you had lots of compliments today


----------



## Pessie

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays


Stunning - hot Mulberry!!


----------



## Taimi

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!



WOW, it's stunning!


----------



## Covethatbag

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays


Lovely bag!


----------



## lulu09

elvisfan4life said:


> Wow i thought you sold that beauty years ago....stunning




I did! Regretted for a few years and then got lucky and found a nice new one! [emoji4]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays


Your bays is just beautiful!


----------



## lulu09

Thanks ladies, I'm thrilled with her!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Stunning - hot Mulberry!!



+1! She's flaming gorgeous!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> As the KING would say just let me be your teddy bear.....awesome bag and im glad to see you using her....this is one i would adore...


 
This is one Lexy I'll never sell, dear elvis - and King's song will always make me think of her hereon!  She's a doubly special bag, tbh - my HG Lexy (along with the elusive fox lock which still eludes me!) and the last birthday I could share with my late, much missed, dear mum.  Mum bought me a Pandora teddy charm to match this bag ... I've decided to actively use bags or sell them - I can't keep so many bags doing nothing.  What's worrying me is the number of unused Bayswaters ... Time to be ruthless!




Ria2011 said:


> Beautiful bags ladies!


 

Thank you Ria; it's only Teddy's second outing but she felt good!  I'll be taking her out a lot this summer, methinks!



Pessie said:


> I'm not an Alexa fan as a rule (not keen on the strappy faffiness!!), but this is gorgeous - willing to bet you had lots of compliments today


 
I got a fair few looks, Pessie (not sure whether they were admiring or incredulous!) but the lovely assistant in FatFace was happy for her to model for them!   I agree that the straps were sooo faffy - and I cursed more than once, I can tell you! - but she's a happy bag and made me feel good to carry her, so I'll persevere! 




Taimi said:


> WOW, it's stunning!


 
Thank you, Taimi; she's jolly heavy, I can tell you - I think I counted 84 teddy rivets in total - so my arm had a good workout!   I still find the long strap too lengthy for the shoulder, feel she's too bulky for cross body and worry about the weight when I carry her by the handle but ... she's a keeper!  

I drove down to Bicester Village last May, just before my birthday, because Becky told me she had her in when I phoned.  It was one of those hair-brained ideas - the last day of the 20% off promotion, the HG bag, my birthday - and I literally motored down the M40 and back in sweltering heat (with my water bottle stupidly locked in the boot!) just to get her! Becky had put her aside, I hasten to add!  The original price tag was £3,500 - she cost me something like £795 in the end!  She also has the most amazingly gorgeous dark brown suede lining - my other two Lexies have the Mulberry print fabric lining - so she really is special.


----------



## Ria2011

Toffee daria today


----------



## Candysroom

Just back from Mulberry repair black Tillie. Love all the recent super glam bags on here, ladies!


----------



## J.A.N.

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays




This is another stunner of a bays loving all the reds on here xxxxx
Keep em coming


----------



## Ria2011

Make sure you do Mayfly, it's too pretty to not use!

Plaster pink alexa today


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Make sure you do Mayfly, it's too pretty to not use!
> 
> Plaster pink alexa today


Lovely  happy Friday


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Make sure you do Mayfly, it's too pretty to not use!
> 
> Plaster pink alexa today



Ooh - I haven't seen one of these before, Ria - she's lovely! Your toffee Daria is absolutely delicious, too!


----------



## janni8080

My new taupe bayswater in glossy goat


----------



## Glitter_pixie

So many lovelies! Trying to catch up...

Dying to visit the Mulberry shop in Soho but have no time this weekend because I'm in the middle of a move. At least I can enjoy all your gorgeous bags here on tPF.


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with teddy bear rivets, in FatFace!



Missed this, she's gorgeous Mayfly


----------



## Ser

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2955294
> 
> Need elvis's red shoes to go with today's bag.... Coral Croc Bays



What a beautiful pop of colour. Lovely for the summer


----------



## Ser

lulu09 said:


> View attachment 2954042
> 
> Perfectly practical oak Tessie



Ooh this is lovely!!  I'd love to add the oak tessie tote to my collection of red & oxblood!!  Shame I'm now on the sofa!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hopefully. On Sunday I will be able to introduce a newbie to me to you all...... Sooooooooo excited I cannot say.... This is a HG bag for me.....


----------



## lulu09

Ser said:


> Ooh this is lovely!!  I'd love to add the oak tessie tote to my collection of red & oxblood!!  Shame I'm now on the sofa!!!




Thans Ser.... Love both of yours. I think the Tessie Tote is quite underrated, it's such a fab practical every day bag. I have a bays samorga in mine which makes her perfect!


----------



## Taimi

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Taimi; she's jolly heavy, I can tell you - I think I counted 84 teddy rivets in total - so my arm had a good workout!   I still find the long strap too lengthy for the shoulder, feel she's too bulky for cross body and worry about the weight when I carry her by the handle but ... she's a keeper!



I didn't even realised that the rivets are heavy, but of course they are.  Have you tried double the strap? That's the way I carrie my Lexi on the shoulder. I saw it actually on youtube.

And, you have all beautiful bags ladies!


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Lovely  happy Friday





Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - I haven't seen one of these before, Ria - she's lovely! Your toffee Daria is absolutely delicious, too!



Thank you ladies, love the rose gold hardware!


----------



## DiJe40

Went to Disneyland Paris today with my new Cara blue camo..looks a bit dark in the pic. It was the first time I took her out..and it was fantastic. [emoji2]


----------



## Mayfly285

DiJe40 said:


> Went to Disneyland Paris today with my new Cara blue camo..looks a bit dark in the pic. It was the first time I took her out..and it was fantastic. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958082



She looks gorgeous, DiJe40; congratulations on a real beauty! You were lucky to get her back from that furry lot, btw - there's a hand reaching down for her!


----------



## DiJe40

Mayfly285 said:


> She looks gorgeous, DiJe40; congratulations on a real beauty! You were lucky to get her back from that furry lot, btw - there's a hand reaching down for her!




Thank you Mayfly.. Yeah..grabbed her in time..lol..can't trust those Disney characters these days..x


----------



## beaver232

janni8080 said:


> My new taupe bayswater in glossy goat


You look fab together! Congrats x


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Make sure you do Mayfly, it's too pretty to not use!
> 
> Plaster pink alexa today


This to me shouts "its springtime"  & she's beautiful ! X


----------



## beaver232

jp23 said:


> Cecily!!!
> View attachment 2438870


Very cute x


----------



## beaver232

Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling 






Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!

Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

beaver232 said:


> Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!
> 
> Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.



What a beauty...love this lexi...beautiful pop of colour..x


----------



## Ria2011

DiJe40 said:


> Went to Disneyland Paris today with my new Cara blue camo..looks a bit dark in the pic. It was the first time I took her out..and it was fantastic. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958082


It still looks gorgeous!


beaver232 said:


> Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!
> 
> Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.


Thanks Beaver and it certainly doesn't look like she's frowning! Love the coordination with the scarf


----------



## Ludmilla

beaver232 said:


> Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] no frowning at all... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
A bright weekend to you, too! [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

beaver232 said:


> Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!
> 
> Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.



I think she's pouting, dear beaver; waiting for a Mojito to be served to her!


----------



## DiJe40

Ria2011 said:


> It still looks gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks Beaver and it certainly doesn't look like she's frowning! Love the coordination with the scarf




Thank you Ria.. I think I'm going to use her a lot..walking the dogs upcomming summer.


----------



## Ria2011

Trusty oak bays which just gets better with age


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Trusty oak bays which just gets better with age




Love it Ria, do you have as many pairs of converse as you do handbags?


----------



## Louliu71

beaver232 said:


> Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.




Love the coordinating scarf! Amazing bag


----------



## Candysroom

beaver232 said:


> Brightening my Friday & weekend with this darling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think she's frowning?!? Hope not!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take care & enjoy the weekend....I'm trying to keep away from the sales listings.




Gasp &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#128092;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128092;&#128525;


----------



## Candysroom

SBS in mole grey on a brewery tour in the sun today&#128516;


----------



## janni8080

Gorgeous!


----------



## LoupyLou

Ria2011 said:


> Trusty oak bays which just gets better with age



Love this Oak Bays. Can't wait to get my own piece of Oak next week! 




Candysroom said:


> SBS in mole grey on a brewery tour in the sun today&#128516;
> View attachment 2958930



Love this grey, definitely need some of that, but what bag...


----------



## beaver232

Ukpandagirl said:


> What a beauty...love this lexi...beautiful pop of colour..x


Thank you for your kind comments everyone.  ( I meant to multi quite but I'm rubbish at that)  She's definitely an attention seeker!! I think you're right....posing for the camera more like!! 
Hope you all had a great day. 
Loving the oak Ria. 
Fabulous mole grey sbs Candysroom. I hope you're still standing .....!! X


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Trusty oak bays which just gets better with age


 
Oh, the trusty classic oak Bayswater - forever the Mulberry icon, imho, and looking just gorgeous here, dear Ria!


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> SBS in mole grey on a brewery tour in the sun today&#65533;&#65533;
> View attachment 2958930


 
Ooh, I'd love to add this little mole to my SBS collection, Candysroom; she's a real beauty!  What a truly pretty little lady, enjoying her sunny pint (doubly jealous, now!) 


Just one question (two, actually!) - how do you find graphite in comparison with mole and why is your gorgeous little SBS missing from your signature?


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Love it Ria, do you have as many pairs of converse as you do handbags?





LoupyLou said:


> Love this Oak Bays. Can't wait to get my own piece of Oak next week!





beaver232 said:


> Thank you for your kind comments everyone.  ( I meant to multi quite but I'm rubbish at that)  She's definitely an attention seeker!! I think you're right....posing for the camera more like!!
> Hope you all had a great day.
> Loving the oak Ria.
> Fabulous mole grey sbs Candysroom. I hope you're still standing .....!! X





Mayfly285 said:


> Oh, the trusty classic oak Bayswater - forever the Mulberry icon, imho, and looking just gorgeous here, dear Ria!



Thank you everyone! Would love to see a reveal Loupylou once it arrives as it's so beautiful and luckily Louliu I own nowhere near as many. Only about 8 pairs


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> SBS in mole grey on a brewery tour in the sun today&#128516;
> View attachment 2958930


Beautiful SBS Candysroom, love it!


----------



## Ria2011

Heather lily to go with my converse


----------



## aerinha

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily to go with my converse



Great color, very Springy.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily to go with my converse


This is such a gorgeous colour!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily to go with my converse



Hi Ria! Have you got an updated family photo as you've got some stunners going on here and I'm dead nosey to see the rest of your collection.  If you have recently posted and I've commented on them, I should warn you I have the memory of a tadpole just now!!! :giggles:


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> Great color, very Springy.





Douleur_exquise said:


> This is such a gorgeous colour!!


Thanks aerinha and Douleur_exquise, it's just perfect for when the sun's shining.


Ukpandagirl said:


> Hi Ria! Have you got an updated family photo as you've got some stunners going on here and I'm dead nosey to see the rest of your collection.  If you have recently posted and I've commented on them, I should warn you I have the memory of a tadpole just now!!! :giggles:


Thanks Ukpandagirl, I haven't posted one for nearly a year as sadly it takes an age to bring them all out but I do have a link in my signature to my bags . I love the tadpole comment and no worries, sometimes I'm like Dory in Finding Nemo


----------



## Candysroom

Black Tillie catching some rays at Mottisfont today!


----------



## janni8080

beaver232 said:


> You look fab together! Congrats x



Thanks!  Can't wait to take it out again


----------



## princesspig

Today I've been using my good old Bayswater in oak. I have been using this one loads lately, including yesterday when we went to Shepton Mallet (which was lovely and very quiet which was perfect).
I don't have a picture from today, but here are two from the last few times we've been out driving. For some reason my dog really likes sleeping on this bag - she sits in the back of the car when driving, but if we park somewhere, she'll jump from the back to the front of the car to get to sleep like this...


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Heather lily to go with my converse



Love love the colour of this lily!!


----------



## Izzy48

princesspig said:


> Today I've been using my good old Bayswater in oak. I have been using this one loads lately, including yesterday when we went to Shepton Mallet (which was lovely and very quiet which was perfect).
> I don't have a picture from today, but here are two from the last few times we've been out driving. For some reason my dog really likes sleeping on this bag - she sits in the back of the car when driving, but if we park somewhere, she'll jump from the back to the front of the car to get to sleep like this...




That is so sweet!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

princesspig said:


> Today I've been using my good old Bayswater in oak. I have been using this one loads lately, including yesterday when we went to Shepton Mallet (which was lovely and very quiet which was perfect).
> I don't have a picture from today, but here are two from the last few times we've been out driving. For some reason my dog really likes sleeping on this bag - she sits in the back of the car when driving, but if we park somewhere, she'll jump from the back to the front of the car to get to sleep like this...



OMG adorable dog picture.....


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> Today I've been using my good old Bayswater in oak. I have been using this one loads lately, including yesterday when we went to Shepton Mallet (which was lovely and very quiet which was perfect).
> I don't have a picture from today, but here are two from the last few times we've been out driving. For some reason my dog really likes sleeping on this bag - she sits in the back of the car when driving, but if we park somewhere, she'll jump from the back to the front of the car to get to sleep like this...



Your dog has a very good taste for pillows.  Cute!


----------



## Ria2011

Lovely tillie Candysroom and your dog looks so sweet princesspig.

Oak Alexa for me today


----------



## DiJe40

princesspig said:


> Today I've been using my good old Bayswater in oak. I have been using this one loads lately, including yesterday when we went to Shepton Mallet (which was lovely and very quiet which was perfect).
> I don't have a picture from today, but here are two from the last few times we've been out driving. For some reason my dog really likes sleeping on this bag - she sits in the back of the car when driving, but if we park somewhere, she'll jump from the back to the front of the car to get to sleep like this...




There is nothing so personal than a womans' handbag..and the fact that your dog wants to be so close to it..means that she loves you very much. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ser

Carried my new deer brown small del rey and poppy red tessie tote for the first time today. Lovely spring colours, I was so happy carrying them!!!


----------



## LoupyLou

princesspig said:


> Today I've been using my good old Bayswater in oak. I have been using this one loads lately, including yesterday when we went to Shepton Mallet (which was lovely and very quiet which was perfect).
> I don't have a picture from today, but here are two from the last few times we've been out driving. For some reason my dog really likes sleeping on this bag - she sits in the back of the car when driving, but if we park somewhere, she'll jump from the back to the front of the car to get to sleep like this...



This is my idea of heaven in a photo, dogs and handbags.


----------



## Candysroom

Ser said:


> Carried my new deer brown small del rey and poppy red tessie tote for the first time today. Lovely spring colours, I was so happy carrying them!!!


Lovely


----------



## Candysroom

janni8080 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you and love the avatar!


----------



## Candysroom

Can't multi-quote today for toffee!
Mole grey SBS was a it of a gamble as Bays is a it big for casual use for me and East West Bays just flops off my chubby shoulders&#55357;&#56852; but to borrow from Goldilocks SBS is just right! 
Brewery tour was great fun too!


----------



## Candysroom

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, I'd love to add this little mole to my SBS collection, Candysroom; she's a real beauty!  What a truly pretty little lady, enjoying her sunny pint (doubly jealous, now!)
> 
> 
> Just one question (two, actually!) - how do you find graphite in comparison with mole and why is your gorgeous little SBS missing from your signature?


Mayfly, graphite has more of a sheen and mole grey more of a texture but I tend to choose which one based on its size. I use graphite Bays for work in and out of a car and SBS casually.

I have updated my signature as requested. I tend to use the app which doesn't show signatures so I forget to do it. Also possibly in denial about number of recent sales and acquisitions!!!


----------



## Skater

Candysroom said:


> SBS in mole grey on a brewery tour in the sun today&#128516;
> View attachment 2958930


Love the look of the SBS in this colour...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I'm carrying my pre-owned little Mabel. The color is Fuchsia. She's so soft.


----------



## moonriver99

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my pre-owned little Mabel. The color is Fuchsia. She's so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2961149


ohhh pretty and so feminine!


----------



## moonriver99

Wearing my new flower lock bracelet today! And look at the cherry blossom petals on the grass - so pretty! 

I am in love with the flower lock range but boy does this bracelet mark easily! No idea what kind of leather it is - doesn't say on the care card - but I've already had an accident with it the first time wearing it.  Thankfully the marks fade more or less after a while so maybe it just doesn't take water marks well at all?

My dark blush alexa is away atm having the turn lock repaired and getting repiped. Won't be back for a while yet...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

moonriver99 said:


> Wearing my new flower lock bracelet today! And look at the cherry blossom petals on the grass - so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with the flower lock range but boy does this bracelet mark easily! No idea what kind of leather it is - doesn't say on the care card - but I've already had an accident with it the first time wearing it.  Thankfully the marks fade more or less after a while so maybe it just doesn't take water marks well at all?
> 
> 
> 
> My dark blush alexa is away atm having the turn lock repaired and getting repiped. Won't be back for a while yet...




Very pretty! 

Sorry to hear your Alexa is at the Purse Hospital. Did you take her back to a Mulberry store or are you having a local merchant do the repairs?


----------



## moonriver99

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Sorry to hear your Alexa is at the Purse Hospital. Did you take her back to a Mulberry store or are you having a local merchant do the repairs?


thanks! I took my alexa in to the NBS store and they've sent her off for repair. no major problems really - just the turn lock is a bit springy and the corners have scuffed and lost a bit of colour after not much wear. still within warranty so better get these problems fixed now! hopefully will have her back in May


----------



## beaver232

Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though


----------



## Glitter_pixie

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though



 

That's pretty. How we baby our bags!


----------



## princesspig

Glitter_pixie said:


> I'm carrying my pre-owned little Mabel. The color is Fuchsia. She's so soft.
> 
> View attachment 2961149



Pretty! 




moonriver99 said:


> Wearing my new flower lock bracelet today! And look at the cherry blossom petals on the grass - so pretty!
> 
> I am in love with the flower lock range but boy does this bracelet mark easily! No idea what kind of leather it is - doesn't say on the care card - but I've already had an accident with it the first time wearing it.  Thankfully the marks fade more or less after a while so maybe it just doesn't take water marks well at all?
> 
> My dark blush alexa is away atm having the turn lock repaired and getting repiped. Won't be back for a while yet...



Very nice and summery! 



beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though



Gorgeous Bays and matching scarf! 

I've been out with the dog in the sunshine (and will be going again in a bit) and have worn my Bright Cabbage mini Alexa - it's a practical little bag with more than enough space for the dog's treats and ball, my keys and phone. And it (almost) matches my silly checkered shirt.




Unfortunately the picture just doesn't show how vibrant the colour is.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

princesspig said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> I've been out with the dog in the sunshine (and will be going again in a bit) and have worn my Bright Cabbage mini Alexa - it's a practical little bag with more than enough space for the dog's treats and ball, my keys and phone. And it (almost) matches my silly checkered shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the picture just doesn't show how vibrant the colour is.



Beautiful mini Alexa and matches your cute shirt.

Love your pup! Hope you enjoyed your walk.


----------



## DiJe40

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though




Love your Bays with the Union Jack... I'm a bit jealous.. [emoji6]


----------



## Candysroom

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though




Love that scarfnbag combo&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BLee19x

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though




LOOOOOOVE that scarf [emoji7]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though



Both gorgeous. Great choice.... X


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though


Gorgeous and love the scarf Beaver


----------



## Mayfly285

ria2011 said:


> gorgeous and love the scarf beaver



+1!


----------



## Skater

Lovely!


----------



## J.A.N.

beaver232 said:


> Perfect weather for oaky bayswater.  Still need a scarf though



One of my fav combinations from Mulberry oak and the union j lock love this so much.
Gorgeous scarf also x


----------



## beaver232

Ukpandagirl said:


> Both gorgeous. Great choice.... X





BLee19x said:


> LOOOOOOVE that scarf [emoji7]





Candysroom said:


> Love that scarfnbag combo&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





DiJe40 said:


> Love your Bays with the Union Jack... I'm a bit jealous.. [emoji6]





princesspig said:


> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and summery!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Bays and matching scarf!
> 
> I've been out with the dog in the sunshine (and will be going again in a bit) and have worn my Bright Cabbage mini Alexa - it's a practical little bag with more than enough space for the dog's treats and ball, my keys and phone. And it (almost) matches my silly checkered shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the picture just doesn't show how vibrant the colour is.





Glitter_pixie said:


> That's pretty. How we baby our bags!



Thank you very much. I've missed her throughout the winter. Have a Good Friday everyone x


----------



## Izzybet

First outing for my midnight Alexa [emoji3]


----------



## NY2005

Cheating today with my six year old, never used (I'm ashamed to say) lv speedy


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Izzybet said:


> First outing for my midnight Alexa [emoji3]



Oh boy! That is absolutely beautiful! Love that inky dark blue. 

What's the leather type for this Alexa? I tried an oak in Buffalo leather but it felt a bit stiff. I ended up with a sweet SBS in Oak.


----------



## Izzybet

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh boy! That is absolutely beautiful! Love that inky dark blue.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the leather type for this Alexa? I tried an oak in Buffalo leather but it felt a bit stiff. I ended up with a sweet SBS in Oak.




She is polished buffalo, feels a little firm but sags in a puddle on the floor! I think she soften with use [emoji3]


----------



## BLee19x

NY2005 said:


> Cheating today with my six year old, never used (I'm ashamed to say) lv speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963816




LOOOOVE I'm after the monogram speedy 30 but worry it's not worth the money when I could get a real leather mulberry [emoji17] but I still can't stop lusting over it. Opinions on yours?? Xx


----------



## Ria2011

Izzybet said:


> First outing for my midnight Alexa [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963752


Stunning! Such a beautiful lexie


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Cheating today with my six year old, never used (I'm ashamed to say) lv speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963816


Love it, nothing wrong with cheating with a speedy NY2005! You should definitely put it to more use as it's gorgeous.


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Izzybet said:


> First outing for my midnight Alexa [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963752





NY2005 said:


> Cheating today with my six year old, never used (I'm ashamed to say) lv speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963816



Gorgeous ladies! First time for everything  



BLee19x said:


> LOOOOVE I'm after the monogram speedy 30 but worry it's not worth the money when I could get a real leather mulberry [emoji17] but I still can't stop lusting over it. Opinions on yours?? Xx



Do it! Canvas is amazing, so easy and carefree, people worry about the handles but just spray with Collonil and you're good to go  however having said that when I bought my 35 retail price was still under £400 so was a real bargain


----------



## Ria2011

BLee19x said:


> LOOOOVE I'm after the monogram speedy 30 but worry it's not worth the money when I could get a real leather mulberry [emoji17] but I still can't stop lusting over it. Opinions on yours?? Xx


I'd recommend the speedy, it's such a great bag and is nice and light and worry-free. I bought mine preloved as I wanted a honeyed patina and originally wasn't sure what the fuss was until I tried it. Now I'm saving up for the mon-monogram one : )


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ria2011 said:


> I'd recommend the speedy, it's such a great bag and is nice and light and worry-free. I bought mine preloved as I wanted a honeyed patina and originally wasn't sure what the fuss was until I tried it. Now I'm saving up for the mon-monogram one : )



Ooooh!! What colours are you thinking?!


----------



## Ria2011

Douleur_exquise said:


> Ooooh!! What colours are you thinking?!


I'm torn between the france blue with red or fuchsia, but I'm scared I won't like a few years down the line so may end up going with grey and france blue or red.

I still can't decide but I'm a libra and we're known for being indecisive


----------



## NY2005

BLee19x said:


> LOOOOVE I'm after the monogram speedy 30 but worry it's not worth the money when I could get a real leather mulberry [emoji17] but I still can't stop lusting over it. Opinions on yours?? Xx


I really wanted it but couldn't have loved it that much as it has been hidden away for six Years! I really like a shoulder strap and am not a massive fan of a hand held! That said I love the colour and print, my other LV's are traditional LV monogram. It fits loads in and doesn't feel heavy...I will use it for a week or so and then I will have a proper opinion!!!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Ria2011 said:


> I'm torn between the france blue with red or fuchsia, but I'm scared I won't like a few years down the line so may end up going with grey and france blue or red.
> 
> I still can't decide but I'm a libra and we're known for being indecisive



Blue and red! I had exactly the same fear lol, I initially wanted the biggest letters on a Neverfull with violet and fuschia, but my local store had no colour swatches so I panicked and went safe with light blue and ivory


----------



## Ria2011

Douleur_exquise said:


> Blue and red! I had exactly the same fear lol, I initially wanted the biggest letters on a Neverfull with violet and fuschia, but my local store had no colour swatches so I panicked and went safe with light blue and ivory


I'm glad it wasn't just me, it's just so hard deciding on screen. I need to go into store to see what it looks like IRL but I have a feeling I'll play it safe. Have you got a pic of your neverfull?


----------



## BLee19x

Douleur_exquise said:


> Gorgeous ladies! First time for everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it! Canvas is amazing, so easy and carefree, people worry about the handles but just spray with Collonil and you're good to go  however having said that when I bought my 35 retail price was still under £400 so was a real bargain




Ooh really?! Cause I am SOOOO worried over the handles going a really dirty colour. I really like the creamy new colour over the deep dark honey patina. 
Yeah they have gone up a lot now ! Thanks for your advice!! I REALLY hope to own one some day! Xx


----------



## BLee19x

Ria2011 said:


> I'd recommend the speedy, it's such a great bag and is nice and light and worry-free. I bought mine preloved as I wanted a honeyed patina and originally wasn't sure what the fuss was until I tried it. Now I'm saving up for the mon-monogram one : )




Ooh lovely! Thank you! Yeah I would like to get a pre owned but most are ones with really dirty handles !! I'm also eyeing up the PM never full in damier ebene! Want a speedy first though as I already have mainly tote bags! I think I'll need to go into store and see it in real life as I never have![emoji29] only if someone's carrying one but it's not the same xx


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Please can we get this thread back on topic. :back2topic:

You could continue your Speedy discussion in the LV clubhouse 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/the-speedy-gonzales-club-4267.html


----------



## Candysroom

Valentine Alexa with Alexander McQueen scarf put at Longleat with the family today


----------



## Mayfly285

Milk chocolate small Del Rey, out for a sunny drive!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mayfly285 said:


> Milk chocolate small Del Rey, out for a sunny drive!



Looks good enough to eat! 

I'm out and about with my old gal khaki Bayswater, two bags charms and my scarf for when the sun goes in. Have a lovely afternoon ladies


----------



## remainsilly

Sea blue alice zipped tote.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote.



ooh any mod shots remains??? Would love to see her on!


----------



## Izzy48

So often I look at these beautiful bags and want to comment on all but it would take forever. So I will simply say your Mulberry bags are beautiful!  After seeing the Del Rey in suede now I want a suede Mulberry. Today I am using one of my "Power Bags." No power in them of course but they do make an impression even if people don't like them. It's my double zip Bayswater in black. Love this bag.


----------



## Candysroom

Mayfly285 said:


> Milk chocolate small Del Rey, out for a sunny drive!




One word-Yumminess [emoji162][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162]


----------



## Thellie

Took Effie to the Yorkshire Dales and she behaved perfectly, easy to carry and held all I needed


----------



## Covethatbag

Mayfly285 said:


> Milk chocolate small Del Rey, out for a sunny drive!



That is beautiful!


----------



## lulu09

I've used my lovely Oak Lily all week...


----------



## steph22

Meal out tonight with the girls and Lily


----------



## Bagchamp

steph22 said:


> Meal out tonight with the girls and Lily
> 
> View attachment 2966492




Gorgeous, enjoy! X


----------



## Pessie

Thellie said:


> Took Effie to the Yorkshire Dales and she behaved perfectly, easy to carry and held all I needed


Lovely picture


----------



## NY2005

You and your bags all look lovely ladies


----------



## Ukpandagirl

steph22 said:


> Meal out tonight with the girls and Lily
> 
> View attachment 2966492



Love the dress and of course the bag..... Great combination


----------



## Ria2011

Thellie said:


> Took Effie to the Yorkshire Dales and she behaved perfectly, easy to carry and held all I needed





lulu09 said:


> I've used my lovely Oak Lily all week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966454





steph22 said:


> Meal out tonight with the girls and Lily
> 
> View attachment 2966492


 Looking fab ladies, love the modelling pics!


----------



## Ria2011

Midnight medium lily with my LV monogram shawl


----------



## RebeccaClements

I've used my ginger bayswater all week! Love her! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lulu09

Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily with my LV monogram shawl




Lovely... Medium Lily is such a fab bag!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying my oak SBS.




With a little Henri Bendel charm.


----------



## moonriver99

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my oak SBS.
> 
> View attachment 2967572
> 
> 
> With a little Henri Bendel charm.
> View attachment 2967573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967574


oh that looks so lush!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily with my LV monogram shawl




I just love all of your bags and scarves Ria!


----------



## Louliu71

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying my oak SBS.
> 
> View attachment 2967572
> 
> 
> With a little Henri Bendel charm.
> View attachment 2967573
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967574




SBS seem to be very popular right now, can't go wrong IMO, easier to carry than the mummy bays, light, hands free and you can where it with pretty much anything


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Black Bayswater buckle for me...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

moonriver99 said:


> oh that looks so lush!



+1


----------



## Glitter_pixie

steph22 said:


> Meal out tonight with the girls and Lily




You both look so pretty! Hope you had fun.


----------



## Louliu71

lulu09 said:


> I've used my lovely Oak Lily all week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966454







steph22 said:


> Meal out tonight with the girls and Lily
> 
> View attachment 2966492







Ukpandagirl said:


> Black Bayswater buckle for me...




It's so nice seeing pics on This thread...... Although I end up 'needing' most of them


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Black Bayswater buckle for me...


Love love love


----------



## moonriver99

Ukpandagirl said:


> Black Bayswater buckle for me...


look at that leather - gorgeeeouuuuuus! also, v well accessorized, well done!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Thellie said:


> Took Effie to the Yorkshire Dales and she behaved perfectly, easy to carry and held all I needed



Gorgeous photo! You have beautiful dogs.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

lulu09 said:


> I've used my lovely Oak Lily all week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966454



She's so pretty! 



Ria2011 said:


> Midnight medium lily with my LV monogram shawl



Love the inky blue and looks fab with the shawl.



Ukpandagirl said:


> Black Bayswater buckle for me...



I really love the texture of this bag. 

This thread is such a tease! So many gorgeous tempting bags. Love them.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

moonriver99 said:


> oh that looks so lush!





Louliu71 said:


> SBS seem to be very popular right now, can't go wrong IMO, easier to carry than the mummy bays, light, hands free and you can where it with pretty much anything




Thank you! I love carrying this bag. I don't use her nearly enough but then again, she's a keeper and I can enjoy her for the rest of my life.


----------



## Louliu71

Great way to look at it, mine is Aprils bag of choice for work.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> Love the dress and of course the bag..... Great combination



+1 - both gorgeous, steph!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> Black Bayswater buckle for me...



Fabulous combination, Ukpandagirl!  I'm loving your bag, scarf and super cute ladybird charm!


----------



## Mayfly285

Thellie said:


> Took Effie to the Yorkshire Dales and she behaved perfectly, easy to carry and held all I needed



I love this photo, Thellie - the whole picture looks so relaxed and peaceful! Do you live in the lovely Dales, or were you visiting? Your brace of Labs is gorgeous, btw!


----------



## Thellie

Dear mayfly thanks for your kind comments. I live in North Yorkshire and so just visiting the Dales. Super they are too and very relaxing. My dogs are Thomas a lab and Bea a short haired German pointer who thoroughly enjoyed it too. Bea managed the three peaks challenge in just over 11hours with my o.h not bad going.


----------



## Thellie

Many thanks glitter pixi, your DBS looks great too


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Thank you for the lovely comments. Am crap with the multi quote thing


----------



## J_lou

Ukpandagirl said:


> Black Bayswater buckle for me...




That is amazing leather - what type is it? X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

J_lou said:


> That is amazing leather - what type is it? X



It's a small bayswaters buckle in shrunken calf.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thank you for the lovely comments. Am crap with the multi quote thing


Chuckle chuckle &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ser

Took my red lily for her first outing to an impromptu dinner with the fiancé tonight!! Don't know which I was more excited about!!  

My first mod shot also....


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> I just love all of your bags and scarves Ria!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! I love carrying this bag. I don't use her nearly enough but then again, she's a keeper and I can enjoy her for the rest of my life.



Thanks for the lovely comments and your oak SBS is gorgeous Glitter_pixie.


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks lulu, it's definitely one of Mulberry's best IMO


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Took my red lily for her first outing to an impromptu dinner with the fiancé tonight!! Don't know which I was more excited about!!
> 
> My first mod shot also....


It looks lovely on you Ser, such a gorgeous colour.


----------



## Ria2011

Choc alexa with rum tree wrap scarf


----------



## Thellie

lulu09 said:


> I've used my lovely Oak Lily all week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2966454


Oak is such a lovely natural colour, and seems to wear so well, lovely bag


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Took my red lily for her first outing to an impromptu dinner with the fiancé tonight!! Don't know which I was more excited about!!
> 
> My first mod shot also....


Beautiful


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> It looks lovely on you Ser, such a gorgeous colour.











NY2005 said:


> Beautiful



Aww thanks guys  I really enjoyed carrying her!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ser said:


> Took my red lily for her first outing to an impromptu dinner with the fiancé tonight!! Don't know which I was more excited about!!
> 
> My first mod shot also....



You both look beautiful! Hope you had a lovely dinner.



Ria2011 said:


> Choc alexa with rum tree wrap scarf



So pretty!

I'm surprised at how smooshy the Alex appears in photos. I had tried an Alex at a Mulberry shop at the Short Hills Mall in NJ and it was so stiff! That's one reason I passed on it but it looks like the Alex definitely softens up.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Some lovely pics on here ladies!!  

I've been wearing my new-to-me Ginger Annie everyday, since she arrived last Thursday, but afraid no pics as yet!!


----------



## Frigg182

Is that a an Alexa hobo ? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## beaver232

My new to me orange sbs.


----------



## NY2005

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.


Fabulous.....love it


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.


Lovely colour pop Beaver - perfect for the sunshine


----------



## Ria2011

Poor pic of my black mabel today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.



Gorgeous colour! Wow


----------



## Mayfly285

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.



Ooh, what a delicious colour, beaver! Congratulations on a real beauty!


----------



## beaver232

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, what a delicious colour, beaver! Congratulations on a real beauty!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous colour! Wow





Ria2011 said:


> Lovely colour pop Beaver - perfect for the sunshine





NY2005 said:


> Fabulous.....love it



You are very kind! I think she's a amazing. I've had an oak sbs in my life & really wanted another,...I love ak nvt too much but....if I had one, I'd not use my regular bayswater & that'd be a shame! 
Some days are oak & some days are orange!


----------



## DiJe40

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.




Wonderful colour..what an eyecatcher [emoji7]


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Poor pic of my black mabel today


Fabulous x


----------



## Ser

Glitter_pixie said:


> You both look beautiful! Hope you had a lovely dinner.
> 
> Thank you  dinner was lovely and made a bit more special by carrying my lily. Even my fiancé commented on how much he liked it


----------



## Ser

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.



Gorgeous summer sbs! Just love this colour


----------



## Yuki85

beaver232 said:


> You are very kind! I think she's a amazing. I've had an oak sbs in my life & really wanted another,...I love ak nvt too much but....if I had one, I'd not use my regular bayswater & that'd be a shame!
> Some days are oak & some days are orange!




Gorgeous, the colors are just amazing


----------



## Trixiegal

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.




Oh my that is absolutely gorgeous - congratulations on one beautiful bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Taimi

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.




I love it too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

beaver232 said:


> You are very kind! I think she's a amazing. I've had an oak sbs in my life & really wanted another,...I love ak nvt too much but....if I had one, I'd not use my regular bayswater & that'd be a shame!
> Some days are oak & some days are orange!



That's a gorgeous photo with super beautiful bags. Sigh. 

I know what you mean about colors. Today is going to rain where I am and I feel like a nice deep blue or beige is the flavor of the day!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today i have my Camo Blue Mini Cara


----------



## Mayfly285

Small oak Anthony for dog walking - carries everything I need, cross body, including my small Somerset purse for a huge slab of coffee and walnut cake in the farm shop afterwards! :-P


----------



## remainsilly

Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August! 

Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Small oak Anthony for dog walking - carries everything I need, cross body, including my small Somerset purse for a huge slab of coffee and walnut cake in the farm shop afterwards! :-P



Sounds wonderful--enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August!
> 
> 
> 
> Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.




 [emoji4]


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today i have my Camo Blue Mini Cara




Me too...every day, she is so perfect! [emoji6]


----------



## Covethatbag

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.



Love it!  What colour h/w?


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August!
> 
> Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.


Gorgeous colour! Matching purse looks great too


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Me too...every day, she is so perfect! [emoji6]


 

bag twins!


----------



## princesspig

remainsilly said:


> Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August!
> 
> Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.



Awesome colour!

I'm cheating a little bit today - been using my black Chanel WOC and this one for the shopping:


----------



## Trixiegal

My mini Alexa - great for hands free shopping [emoji2]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Trixiegal said:


> View attachment 2971085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini Alexa - great for hands free shopping [emoji2]



Still in love with this bag trixie


----------



## Trixiegal

Ukpandagirl said:


> Still in love with this bag trixie




Thanks Ukpandagirl so am I - as long as you don't need to carry very much it's a lovely bag to carry x


----------



## beaver232

Trixiegal said:


> View attachment 2971085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini Alexa - great for hands free shopping [emoji2]


Omg! How gorgeous! Lucky you x


----------



## beaver232

remainsilly said:


> Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August!
> 
> Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.


Wow! I can see  why!! She's a beauty !


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> bag twins!




+1 
I really want a medium Cara in oxblood now...watching M.com to change the status from "coming soon" to "add to shopping bag"..lol


----------



## LoupyLou

DiJe40 said:


> +1
> I really want a medium Cara in oxblood now...watching M.com to change the status from "coming soon" to "add to shopping bag"..lol



When I still wanted an oxblood medium, before I was lured by the oak, M told me early Summer for medium oxblood Cara!


----------



## Guccig

beaver232 said:


> My new to me orange sbs.




Gorgeous bag - lovely colour


----------



## DiJe40

LoupyLou said:


> When I still wanted an oxblood medium, before I was lured by the oak, M told me early Summer for medium oxblood Cara!




So I have to be patient..very difficult for me [emoji6]


----------



## moonriver99

DiJe40 said:


> So I have to be patient..very difficult for me [emoji6]


it's already in some Mulberry stores I believe. At least that's what customer services told me when I emailed. Get in touch with them and I'm sure they can track one down for you now


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> Awesome colour!
> 
> I'm cheating a little bit today - been using my black Chanel WOC and this one for the shopping:



Thanks for nice comments, ladies. 
---
Gnome tote is adorable! This year's has printed wicker/caning pattern, resembling delphie's.


----------



## aerinha

Trixiegal said:


> View attachment 2971085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini Alexa - great for hands free shopping [emoji2]



Such a cute bag.


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August!
> 
> Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.


I'm not surprised as the colour's gorgeous, congratulations remainsilly.


Trixiegal said:


> View attachment 2971085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini Alexa - great for hands free shopping [emoji2]


Gorgeous lexie Trixiegal.


----------



## Mulbs

Today I am using my black glossy goat bays! [emoji3]


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2971869
> 
> 
> Today I am using my black glossy goat bays! [emoji3]



Oh. Wow. Just gorgeous, Mulbs!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh. Wow. Just gorgeous, Mulbs!


+ 1 an absolute beauty!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2971869
> 
> 
> Today I am using my black glossy goat bays! [emoji3]


 

wow - totally lush - :greengrin:


----------



## Trixiegal

Thanks aerinha and Ria I just love her [emoji2]


----------



## Mulbs

Thanks UKpandagirl. Love this bays! [emoji3]


----------



## DiJe40

moonriver99 said:


> it's already in some Mulberry stores I believe. At least that's what customer services told me when I emailed. Get in touch with them and I'm sure they can track one down for you now




I sent a message to costumers services and they said the Cara will be for June or July. I also sent an email to Mulberry shops in Amsterdam and they have no stock either..


----------



## moonriver99

DiJe40 said:


> I sent a message to costumers services and they said the Cara will be for June or July. I also sent an email to Mulberry shops in Amsterdam and they have no stock either..


that's very strange... have you tried calling the Mulberry stores, esp. New Bond Street? email from customer services said that some stores had received stock from early April, but maybe the stock was v limited


----------



## DiJe40

moonriver99 said:


> that's very strange... have you tried calling the Mulberry stores, esp. New Bond Street? email from customer services said that some stores had received stock from early April, but maybe the stock was v limited




No..I didn't mail New Bond Street. I don't live in the UK..so it wouldn't be usefull. Maybe if I had the email of the store in Paris.. I could try that.


----------



## Louliu71

Bella catching the rays..... Whilst I turn lobster pink


----------



## beaver232

:greengrin:





Louliu71 said:


> View attachment 2972073
> 
> 
> Bella catching the rays..... Whilst I turn lobster pink





Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2971869
> 
> 
> Today I am using my black glossy goat bays! [emoji3]


----------



## Yuki85

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2971869
> 
> 
> Today I am using my black glossy goat bays! [emoji3]




Beautiful


----------



## moonriver99

DiJe40 said:


> No..I didn't mail New Bond Street. I don't live in the UK..so it wouldn't be usefull. Maybe if I had the email of the store in Paris.. I could try that.


I see, not being located in the UK would maybe make things a little more difficult... but when you do eventually get it you will be delighted I'm sure!


----------



## DiJe40

moonriver99 said:


> I see, not being located in the UK would maybe make things a little more difficult... but when you do eventually get it you will be delighted I'm sure!




Yes.. I'm really excited..I will post pictures when she arrives in the summer.


----------



## Alex R

Ukpandagirl said:


> wow - totally lush - :greengrin:


I'm loving it! Congratulations for that exquisite Bays!


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Holy crap! First time able to upload post image since last August!
> 
> Receiving many compliments on my sea blue alice zipped tote.



wow - so worth the wait, please let's see the rest of your lovely collection. 



Trixiegal said:


> View attachment 2971085
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mini Alexa - great for hands free shopping [emoji2]



I want one!!!!!!


----------



## Mulbs

Yuki85 said:


> Beautiful



Thanks Yuki85


----------



## Mulbs

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh. Wow. Just gorgeous, Mulbs!



Thanks Mayfly285!


----------



## Athenia

For work it's the Bayswater double zip tote then tomorrow lunch at the pub with Somerset Hobo! Loving having a choice.


----------



## Izzy48

My grey pavement Alexa. With a nod to its English heritage.


----------



## Ser

Still enjoying using my poppy red tessie tote and deer brown sdr!!


----------



## Ser

With  pic...


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> My grey pavement Alexa. With a nod to its English heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973351
> View attachment 2973352


I'm not normally an alexa fan but yours is lovely


----------



## krinn

my Ted Vintage


----------



## Trixiegal

Ser said:


> Still enjoying using my poppy red tessie tote and deer brown sdr!!




Beautiful Ser [emoji7]


----------



## Candysroom

New to me Scribbly Floral Bays out in the rain tonight &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ser

Trixiegal said:


> Beautiful Ser [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Ria2011

Izzy48 said:


> My grey pavement Alexa. With a nod to its English heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973351
> View attachment 2973352





Ser said:


> With  pic...





krinn said:


> my Ted Vintage



Lovely bags ladies, love this thread!


----------



## Ria2011

Black spongy del rey today


----------



## DiJe40

Ria2011 said:


> Black spongy del rey today




Lovely..there is a little creature who likes your bag too..[emoji1]


----------



## Izzy48

krinn said:


> my Ted Vintage




Love it!


----------



## Covethatbag

krinn said:


> my Ted Vintage



That is a lovely bag, not seen one before.


----------



## beaver232

Mulbs said:


> Thanks Mayfly285!


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mayfly285

Covethatbag said:


> That is a lovely bag, not seen one before.



+1! What a lovely bag - always great to see styles I haven't come across before.


----------



## Muppet18

So in love with my new Bays


----------



## Mayfly285

Muppet18 said:


> So in love with my new Bays



She looks so gorgeous, Muppet!


----------



## DiJe40

Muppet18 said:


> So in love with my new Bays




What a beauty..[emoji7]


----------



## beaver232

Muppet18 said:


> So in love with my new Bays


Love her! Congratulations x


----------



## Muppet18

:shame:

Thank you all!


----------



## Fluffypinkystar

Muppet18 said:


> So in love with my new Bays




Your bag is lovely! 

I love the double zip bays - do you mind me asking what colour this is? Is it oak or deer brown? 

Thanks x


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-it is the oak one


----------



## J.A.N.

I would have been carrying my Cara if i had opted for the quicker delivery fingers slipped in excitement doh!!!! but i will have to do with my trusted petrol blue daria satchel for now.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Still using my mini blue camo cara because the weather is fairly good but today i have one shoulder strap on rather than backpack stylee which i always use and im pleased to say its incredibly light and i have all sorts of rubbish stuffed in her....


----------



## RebeccaClements

Ginger Darwin bayswater today! This is becoming a bit of a habit! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NY2005

RebeccaClements said:


> Ginger Darwin bayswater today! This is becoming a bit of a habit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;


She looks beautiful


----------



## Ukpandagirl

RebeccaClements said:


> Ginger Darwin bayswater today! This is becoming a bit of a habit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;



Lush


----------



## RebeccaClements

NY2005 said:


> She looks beautiful



Thank you! She really is! Always looks a different shade depending on the light, anything from bright orange to a lovely burnt sienna colour!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lush


I do have a little soft spot for this bays as it was my first!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

RebeccaClements said:


> I do have a little soft spot for this bays as it was my first!



My first bays is trashed bless her but she looks fab and I love her to peices even though she was a BV special all those years ago.. No feet or cloche but still full of charm...


----------



## Pessie

RebeccaClements said:


> Ginger Darwin bayswater today! This is becoming a bit of a habit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;


 
lovely


----------



## J.A.N.

Medium Cara all set for today x


----------



## J.A.N.

Using my Ipad 4 to take pics so much easier


----------



## aerinha

First carry of my Mulberry pink lily.  Using smaller wallet, she held all my other essentials


----------



## J.A.N.

Cara today again 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sainsburys 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 yesterday and Wycombe today such an amazing bag.


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> Cara today again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979398
> 
> Sainsburys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday and Wycombe today such an amazing bag.



Just too gorgeous, J.A.N! I'm in love!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Bright red bayswater for Me whilst having lunch in Costa


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> Just too gorgeous, J.A.N! I'm in love!




Same here love at first sight esp in this colour. Are you tempted Mayfly?

I want another one now in NVT possibly oak or oxblood was hoping to see them on display at the HOF in Wycombe but none where to be seen. No time to ask.
Had a lovely day shopping tho.
I've found Cara is easier slung on my shoulder so that's the way I will wear her from now on.
	

		
			
		

		
	




I carry my goods with ease in this-
large glasses Chanel case, large lv zippy organiser, papers, make up case, keys, more stuff in the pocket as well.
So glad I went for the med and not the small also my in pad 4 can fit in as an optional extra now that's def a result.


----------



## Ria2011

aerinha said:


> First carry of my Mulberry pink lily.  Using smaller wallet, she held all my other essentials





J.A.N. said:


> Cara today again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979398
> 
> Sainsburys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday and Wycombe today such an amazing bag.





EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Bright red bayswater for Me whilst having lunch in Costa


Gorgeous pops of colour ladies!


----------



## janni8080

J.A.N. said:


> Cara today again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979398
> 
> Sainsburys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday and Wycombe today such an amazing bag.



So gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

Conker alexa today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Conker alexa today



Lovely bag Ria.


----------



## aerinha

J.A.N. said:


> Cara today again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979398
> 
> Sainsburys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday and Wycombe today such an amazing bag.



I am sitting here wondering how you got that angle on the pic and then realized you are in the UK and your car is opposite of mine lol


----------



## Mulberrygal

aerinha said:


> First carry of my Mulberry pink lily.  Using smaller wallet, she held all my other essentials



Gorgeous colour, really lovely




J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 2977783
> 
> Medium Cara all set for today x



Must admit I was really anti Cara, it would help if it had a different name  but I saw this colour in the shop and I thought it was gorgeous. The leather was so lush and the colour vibrant, it was the only bag in the shop that stood out. I may have been tempted if I was younger 

It's fabulous Jan, lovely pop of colour with a classy upbeat look, enjoy ......

xx


----------



## Loveheart

Oxblood bays tote.


----------



## Loveheart

WOW, what a mahoosive pic, sorry ladies.
She does deserve to be exposed in all her beauty


----------



## Trixiegal

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834




Beautiful - that photo should be for a Mulberry advert [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

Loveheart said:


> WOW, what a mahoosive pic, sorry ladies.
> She does deserve to be exposed in all her beauty



Yummy, love the contrasting tassels, they make the oxblood really pop


----------



## NY2005

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834


I love this.......haven't paid the bayswater tote too much attention so far. Your picture is amazing! Oh dear......goes to m.com


----------



## Loveheart

Trixiegal said:


> Beautiful - that photo should be for a Mulberry advert [emoji7]





Pessie said:


> Yummy, love the contrasting tassels, they make the oxblood really pop





NY2005 said:


> I love this.......haven't paid the bayswater tote too much attention so far. Your picture is amazing! Oh dear......goes to m.com



Thanks all. Oxblood nvt is a fab colour. So rich! Its an online bag onlly and not carried by UK mulberry boutiques.

Btw, the tassels are Loewe.


----------



## Ser

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834



Lovely pic and fab bag.  I have a tessie tote in oxblood lovely colour


----------



## aerinha

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834



Yummy!  Tassels are a great touch.  I wouldn't have thought of pairing those colors with oxblood, but it is fabulous.


----------



## youngster

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834



Love this!  It's beautiful.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Got to be my favourite Mulberry of all time. I will be carry her for the next 2. weeks...................


----------



## Mulberrygal

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834



and have plenty of time now to enjoy all your lovely  pictures 

This is gorgeous Loveheart, looks fabulous with the tassels.


----------



## J.A.N.

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834




This is so rich in colour and gorgeous Loveheart. A really well taken photo x


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.







Mulberrygal said:


> Got to be my favourite Mulberry of all time. I will be carry her for the next 2. weeks...................




Lovely bags!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Chocolate OS Alexa


----------



## Trixiegal

Douleur_exquise said:


> Chocolate OS Alexa




Ooo that looks amazing - I love chocolate bags [emoji7]


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Douleur_exquise said:


> Chocolate OS Alexa



Delicious!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Douleur_exquise said:


> Chocolate OS Alexa





Trixiegal said:


> Ooo that looks amazing - I love chocolate bags [emoji7]



Me to,  I love the way the leather has relaxed on the flap, it looks gorgeous    .


----------



## Ria2011

Aubergine bayswater shoulder


----------



## Ria2011

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834





Douleur_exquise said:


> Chocolate OS Alexa



Gorgeous pics loveheart & Douleur_exquise


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely bag Ria.


Thanks Ukpandagirl


----------



## Trixiegal

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder




What a beautiful colour - gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## J_lou

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder




Such a fab colour - now regret selling my aubergine primrose! There's one on NPN just now but it's more than I paid originally


----------



## Mulbs

Using my medium oxblood Cara  today but as you can see I've got a mulberry purchase too! Oops !!!


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberrygal said:


> Got to be my favourite Mulberry of all time. I will be carry her for the next 2. weeks...................


----------



## Taimi

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder



I love the colour!


----------



## DiJe40

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2983081
> 
> 
> Using my medium oxblood Cara  today but as you can see I've got a mulberry purchase too! Oops !!!




Lovely Cara..what did you buy...?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2983081
> 
> 
> Using my medium oxblood Cara  today but as you can see I've got a mulberry purchase too! Oops !!!



What did you buy then??????


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834



OMG stunning. I really want one of these but I just can't get on with soft gold hardware. I'm so hoping with the new Anthony being in Oxblood and gunmetal, this will mean they rerelease this bag with the same hardware and then I will have to be put in a straight jacket otherwise I will just go any buy one.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Carry my new graphite grey bays today.


----------



## Mulbs

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carry my new graphite grey bays today.




Gorgeous. Glad you found the bay's for you! [emoji106][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mulbs

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely Cara..what did you buy...?




Just did a reveal in a new thread called 'Bicester Reveal'


----------



## Mulbs

Ukpandagirl said:


> What did you buy then??????




Sorry I don't seem to be able to quote more than one person at a time on my iPad. Just revealed what I bought in a new thread....


----------



## moonriver99

Loveheart said:


> Oxblood bays tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980834


it's such a stunning pic!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carry my new graphite grey bays today.


Love the bays in this color, it's beautiful!


----------



## Trixiegal

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carry my new graphite grey bays today.




Stunning Ukpandagirl it's gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


>



Very annoyed with myself as I forgot to bring the matching pouch 

Cheating with my purple Chanel reissue today, most of my suitcase was full of purple and pink so it matches so well :sunnies


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberrygal said:


> Very annoyed with myself as I forgot to bring the matching pouch
> 
> Cheating with my purple Chanel reissue today, most of my suitcase was full of purple and pink so it matches so well :sunnies


Oh my - seriously gorgeous too!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Thanks ladies


----------



## podroha

Taking my Mini Lily out for the first time!


----------



## Poppet46

podroha said:


> Taking my Mini Lily out for the first time!


Love the bag and the outfit!


----------



## Ria2011

Trixiegal said:


> What a beautiful colour - gorgeous [emoji7]





Taimi said:


> I love the colour!





J_lou said:


> Such a fab colour - now regret selling my aubergine primrose! There's one on NPN just now but it's more than I paid originally



Thanks ladies


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder



That's a beautiful color! (Love your nail polish, too.) Looks great together.


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Very annoyed with myself as I forgot to bring the matching pouch
> 
> Cheating with my purple Chanel reissue today, most of my suitcase was full of purple and pink so it matches so well :sunnies


Absolutely stunning Mulberrygal, enjoy your hols!


podroha said:


> Taking my Mini Lily out for the first time!


Your mini lily looks so cute on you, love the colour.


----------



## Ria2011

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2983081
> 
> 
> Using my medium oxblood Cara  today but as you can see I've got a mulberry purchase too! Oops !!!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Carry my new graphite grey bays today.



Gorgeous bags ladies, congrats on your new buys!


----------



## Ria2011

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a beautiful color! (Love your nail polish, too.) Looks great together.


Thank you and those are my natural nails, they're looking very bright in the pic.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely stunning Mulberrygal, enjoy your hols!
> 
> Your mini lily looks so cute on you, love the colour.



Thanks Ria, think I'm coming down with a cold, streaming nose all day and aching so badly, still going to make the most of it.......................few glasses of wine and early night will sort me out

Showing off my hairy, green Lily today. I wore a turquoise maxi I bought off EBay for £5 and three people stopped us on the way down to dinner &  said how lovely it was, didn't mention the bag  :lolots:  also got grabbed by the photographer so maybe some pics tomorrow..


----------



## MrsPPS

It's been so long since I posted anything on tPF but it feels good to be back!! 

Here's a quick snap from this morning - taking this old girl out for a spin. She's 6 years old, way slouchier than she used to be and has endured too many rainstorms but I still love her! Perfect to brighten up a miserable, grey day...


----------



## Poppet46

MrsPPS said:


> It's been so long since I posted anything on tPF but it feels good to be back!!
> 
> Here's a quick snap from this morning - taking this old girl out for a spin. She's 6 years old, way slouchier than she used to be and has endured too many rainstorms but I still love her! Perfect to brighten up a miserable, grey day...
> 
> View attachment 2986079


You look very chic - great pop of colour!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MrsPPS said:


> It's been so long since I posted anything on tPF but it feels good to be back!!
> 
> Here's a quick snap from this morning - taking this old girl out for a spin. She's 6 years old, way slouchier than she used to be and has endured too many rainstorms but I still love her! Perfect to brighten up a miserable, grey day...




She looks great and so do you!


----------



## Mulberrygal

MrsPPS said:


> It's been so long since I posted anything on tPF but it feels good to be back!!
> 
> Here's a quick snap from this morning - taking this old girl out for a spin. She's 6 years old, way slouchier than she used to be and has endured too many rainstorms but I still love her! Perfect to brighten up a miserable, grey day...
> 
> View attachment 2986079



Oh this is gorgeous, certainly does brighten up the day, what colour is she?



podroha said:


> Taking my Mini Lily out for the first time!



This looks really great, so cute, love the look.


----------



## Charmaine13

MrsPPS said:


> It's been so long since I posted anything on tPF but it feels good to be back!!
> 
> Here's a quick snap from this morning - taking this old girl out for a spin. She's 6 years old, way slouchier than she used to be and has endured too many rainstorms but I still love her! Perfect to brighten up a miserable, grey day...
> 
> View attachment 2986079


Beautiful bayswater  and welcome back!


----------



## MrsPPS

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh this is gorgeous, certainly does brighten up the day, what colour is she?




I think she's just 'coral'... There's nothing on the receipt though. I bought her 6 years ago but can't for the life of me remember what the colour was listed as... It is a gorgeous orangey-red in real life. One of my favourites! 



Charmaine13 said:


> Beautiful bayswater  and welcome back!




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;



Glitter_pixie said:


> She looks great and so do you!




Thank you so much [emoji173]&#65039;



Poppet46 said:


> You look very chic - great pop of colour!




Thank you [emoji173]&#65039; Needed something to brighten up this horrible gloomy weather we're having!


----------



## MrsPPS

podroha said:


> Taking my Mini Lily out for the first time!




This is beautiful! Such a summery colour [emoji173]&#65039; I'm hoping a Lily will be my next purchase - would you recommend?


----------



## podroha

MrsPPS said:


> This is beautiful! Such a summery colour [emoji173]&#65039; I'm hoping a Lily will be my next purchase - would you recommend?



Definitely! I love the colour, was umming and ahhing between Mandarin and Hibiscus but I'm so pleased with the orange....feels a little bit 'different'?

The size is great if you're not into carrying much/just want a grab and go bag for necessities.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sticking with my hair calf pheasant green Lily. I'm amazed it's such a versatile colour, it looks great on holiday with pale green or turquoise summer dresses, especially a maxi.


----------



## aerinha

Still carrying the mulberry pink lily, but I always look at the bag on the car seat pics and ask myself why I don't do that.  So here it is.


----------



## J_lou

aerinha said:


> Still carrying the mulberry pink lily, but I always look at the bag on the car seat pics and ask myself why I don't do that.  So here it is.




Nice - I have one arriving in a couple weeks [emoji177]xx


----------



## aerinha

J_lou said:


> Nice - I have one arriving in a couple weeks [emoji177]xx



Thanks.  It's a great color.


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberrygal said:


> Sticking with my hair calf pheasant green Lily. I'm amazed it's such a versatile colour, it looks great on holiday with pale green or turquoise summer dresses, especially a maxi.


Any mod shots...


----------



## Poppet46

aerinha said:


> Still carrying the mulberry pink lily, but I always look at the bag on the car seat pics and ask myself why I don't do that.  So here it is.


Beautiful colour


----------



## AndreaClaire

Hi I am new to Mulberry but already lusting after a mouse grey Daria in either a hobo or drawstring tote just need to find one now.

Today I am carrying my Somerset shoulder bag in chocolate, fell in love with it as soon as I saw it in the shop.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

AndreaClaire said:


> Hi I am new to Mulberry but already lusting after a mouse grey Daria in either a hobo or drawstring tote just need to find one now.
> 
> Today I am carrying my Somerset shoulder bag in chocolate, fell in love with it as soon as I saw it in the shop.



:welcome2:  I'm carry my new love, my graphite bays... She's a week old and I'm sooooo in love with her my cara is on the shelf right now!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Black croc bays this morning. I think oxblood Cara will come out with me later


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


> Any mod shots...



Working on it Poppet, see what I can do this evening


----------



## Mulberrygal

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 2989960
> 
> Black croc bays this morning. I think oxblood Cara will come out with me later



Love the charm, very unusual


----------



## DiJe40

Shopping with Cara


----------



## Trixiegal

DiJe40 said:


> Shopping with Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989969
> View attachment 2989970




Oh that's beautiful - the more I see the more I love [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mulberrytotes

Oak Small Bayswater Satchel with samorga liner


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Mulberrygal said:


> Love the charm, very unusual




Thank you! It goes well with my cara too. Out to the cinema with me today


----------



## LoupyLou

aerinha said:


> Still carrying the mulberry pink lily, but I always look at the bag on the car seat pics and ask myself why I don't do that.  So here it is.



Bag Twins - I love my Mulberry Pink Lily, so cheerful.

Who am I kidding I love all my Mulberry's!


----------



## LoupyLou

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 2989960
> 
> Black croc bays this morning. I think oxblood Cara will come out with me later



I'm loving that black croc!  

And I really love your bag charm, I keep looking for something similar but can't ever find them.


----------



## Covethatbag

MrsPPS said:


> It's been so long since I posted anything on tPF but it feels good to be back!!
> 
> Here's a quick snap from this morning - taking this old girl out for a spin. She's 6 years old, way slouchier than she used to be and has endured too many rainstorms but I still love her! Perfect to brighten up a miserable, grey day...
> 
> View attachment 2986079



Fab!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

LoupyLou said:


> I'm loving that black croc!
> 
> 
> 
> And I really love your bag charm, I keep looking for something similar but can't ever find them.




I'm loving the black croc too [emoji75] the fox bag charm You can find them on eBay & etsy


----------



## DiJe40

Trixiegal said:


> Oh that's beautiful - the more I see the more I love [emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you.. It's my favourite bag..[emoji162]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


> Any mod shots...



There you go, not the best pic, really windy and I couldn't be bothered to straighten my hair, DH in a hurry to get to dinner  not the dress I'd planned to wear either, it's the only one I hadn't worn and I need to justify bringing them all     Will try and do better this evening


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberrygal said:


> There you go, not the best pic, really windy and I couldn't be bothered to straighten my hair, DH in a hurry to get to dinner  not the dress I'd planned to wear either, it's the only one I hadn't worn and I need to justify bringing them all     Will try and do better this evening


You look gorgeous and lily too!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


> You look gorgeous and lily too!




Bless, thank you.................I've been eating freshly cooked pancakes for breakfast everyday and enjoying some lovely, lavish food.  So it'll be back to the "sensible" eating when I get home.  But what are holidays for if we can't overindulge.  

We went to the "posh" restaurant in the hotel Thurs and were shown to a lovely large, spacious table with just two chairs.  The head waiter promptly brought a chair from another table and took my bag from me placing it gently on the spare chair  Good to know how to get the best table :giggles:


----------



## Pessie




----------



## Louliu71

Mulberrygal said:


> There you go, not the best pic, really windy and I couldn't be bothered to straighten my hair, DH in a hurry to get to dinner  not the dress I'd planned to wear either, it's the only one I hadn't worn and I need to justify bringing them all     Will try and do better this evening




Lovely pic!


----------



## Poppet46

mulberrygal said:


> bless, thank you.................i've been eating freshly cooked pancakes for breakfast everyday and enjoying some lovely, lavish food.  So it'll be back to the "sensible" eating when i get home.  But what are holidays for if we can't overindulge. :d
> 
> we went to the "posh" restaurant in the hotel thurs and were shown to a lovely large, spacious table with just two chairs.  The head waiter promptly brought a chair from another table and took my bag from me placing it gently on the spare chair  Good to know how to get the best table :giggles:


I like his style!


----------



## Skater

Poppet46 said:


> I like his style!


+1

Great service!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


> I like his style!





Skater said:


> +1
> 
> Great service!!




Even DH looked proud and glowed, like someone had made a gushing comment about our offspring  :giggles:  :giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

My new Bayswater Double-Zip (the small size)... I've been carrying it all week. I usually change bags on a Sunday, but I can't bear to pack this one away yet!


----------



## coffeecup1828

ElainePG said:


> My new Bayswater Double-Zip (the small size)... I've been carrying it all week. I usually change bags on a Sunday, but I can't bear to pack this one away yet!



That's a beautiful bag on you!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating with my purple Chanel reissue.........


----------



## Mulberrygal

Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> My new Bayswater Double-Zip (the small size)... I've been carrying it all week. I usually change bags on a Sunday, but I can't bear to pack this one away yet!


Fabulous photo and the bag really suits you! Looking forward to using mine for the first time - hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Skater

Mulberrygal said:


> Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............


Sounds like you're having a fabulous holiday wherever you are! And the Lily & Chanel are getting shown off as they should be!


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberrygal said:


> Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............


Very lovely!


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............


You and your bags look lovely.....enjoy your last few days. I'm very impressed that you have taken some bag choices with you....I normally just take one extra for the evening, do you take them in your hand luggage?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


> Very lovely!





Skater said:


> Sounds like you're having a fabulous holiday wherever you are! And the Lily & Chanel are getting shown off as they should be!





NY2005 said:


> You and your bags look lovely.....enjoy your last few days. I'm very impressed that you have taken some bag choices with you....I normally just take one extra for the evening, do you take them in your hand luggage?



Thank you ladies 

Yes,  definitely only in my hand luggage. I carried one and the other 3 in hand luggage.i poached a bit of DH's space :giggles:.  Last year I bought him a kindle so he didn't need to put loads of books in and this year got him a very small 4 wheeled pulley business case. We'll worth it 

I wouldn't chance them in my suitcase and they are small enough to all go into the little Hotel safe. I've carried my WOC with me in the day.  It feels good to be able to bring them


----------



## handbagahholic

Mulberrygal said:


> Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............




Such a beautiful chanel mulberry gal, hope you've had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## aerinha

Mulberrygal said:


> Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............



Where are you?  It looks beautiful


----------



## Glitter_pixie

ElainePG said:


> My new Bayswater Double-Zip (the small size)... I've been carrying it all week. I usually change bags on a Sunday, but I can't bear to pack this one away yet!



It looks lovely! Is that the Oak?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

DiJe40 said:


> Shopping with Cara



So pretty! How do you like carrying her on the shoulder?


----------



## DiJe40

Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty! How do you like carrying her on the shoulder?




Thank you.. I always carry her like that..haven't tried to put the strap on the sides because I feel comfortable wearing on my back, cara stays on my shoulder and never falls off.


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with my purple Chanel reissue.........







Mulberrygal said:


> Just so loving my holiday and making the most of the last few days. I would happily stay another week and another.............




You look like your in heaven.
Looking just cool Mulberrygal[emoji126]
Enjoy!!!!
Love any purple Chanel x
Maybe that could be my next buy as the poppy red Cara is no where to be seen.[emoji133]


----------



## youngster

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Yes,  definitely only in my hand luggage. I carried one and the other 3 in hand luggage.i poached a bit of DH's space :giggles:.  Last year I bought him a kindle so he didn't need to put loads of books in and this year got him a very small 4 wheeled pulley business case. We'll worth it
> 
> I wouldn't chance them in my suitcase and they are small enough to all go into the little Hotel safe. I've carried my WOC with me in the day.  It feels good to be able to bring them



You look fantastic!  Love the bags too!  I've done the same, put bags in the room safe lol.


----------



## ElainePG

Glitter_pixie said:


> It looks lovely! Is that the Oak?


No, it's the taupe in glossy goat. I've been wanting a glossy goat Mulberry bag since forever... so excited to have one! Oh, and the hardware is silver. Perfection!


----------



## J.A.N.

Still carrying my indigo Cara 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Such a beautiful and useful bag.[emoji133]


----------



## Taimi

J.A.N. said:


> Still carrying my indigo Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992980
> 
> Such a beautiful and useful bag.[emoji133]



I love it! It's really beautiful.  Is the colour true to nature in pictures? I mean, it seems like quite purple in some pics. Or is it more true blue colour?


----------



## Poppet46

J.A.N. said:


> Still carrying my indigo Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992980
> 
> Such a beautiful and useful bag.[emoji133]


Sure is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Mulberrygal

aerinha said:


> Where are you?  It looks beautiful



Tenerife, Adeje, weather is fabulous, treated ourselves to 14 nights this time 



J.A.N. said:


> You look like your in heaven.
> Looking just cool Mulberrygal[emoji126]
> Enjoy!!!!
> Love any purple Chanel x
> Maybe that could be my next buy as the poppy red Cara is no where to be seen.[emoji133]



Thanks Jan, yes go for it, get the poppy red Cara and a purple, they are both great colours



youngster said:


> You look fantastic!  Love the bags too!  I've done the same, put bags in the room safe lol.



There is a thread somewhere about where do we keep our bags on holiday. I feel pretty safe when I'm out with a bag here but you never know, thee are definitely lots of countries I wouldn't take an expensive bag too

Hubbies idea of taking a picture of the bag............


----------



## Mulberrygal

LOL.....................he probably prefers that view


----------



## Mulberrygal

J.A.N. said:


> Still carrying my indigo Cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992980
> 
> Such a beautiful and useful bag.[emoji133]




This is really growing on me Jan,that leather is so lush, I love quilted bags. I  think you had better stop posting pics or it will be a     for the Cara poppy


----------



## tatertot

Broke out my OS Plum Alexa today with an added Laudree fob for flare


----------



## Ukpandagirl

tatertot said:


> Broke out my OS Plum Alexa today with an added Laudree fob for flare


 

wow - she's a beauty.  Fab blast of colour today!  Enjoy


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> This is really growing on me Jan,that leather is so lush, I love quilted bags. I  think you had better stop posting pics or it will be a     for the Cara poppy




[emoji106][emoji12]


----------



## J.A.N.

Taimi said:


> I love it! It's really beautiful.  Is the colour true to nature in pictures? I mean, it seems like quite purple in some pics. Or is it more true blue colour?




yes it's def a nice blue no hint of purple imo


----------



## J.A.N.

Poppet46 said:


> Sure is a gorgeous bag!




[emoji106][emoji162][emoji684] on my iPad gr8 icons on here


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> Tenerife, Adeje, weather is fabulous, treated ourselves to 14 nights this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jan, yes go for it, get the poppy red Cara and a purple, they are both great colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a thread somewhere about where do we keep our bags on holiday. I feel pretty safe when I'm out with a bag here but you never know, thee are definitely lots of countries I wouldn't take an expensive bag too
> 
> 
> 
> Hubbies idea of taking a picture of the bag............




If only I could find one they are so ltd scarce even[emoji19]


----------



## tatertot

Ukpandagirl said:


> wow - she's a beauty.  Fab blast of colour today!  Enjoy



Thank you so much Panda She was a gift from my mother and is one of my most treasured bags.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Took my brand new Effie out for the first time today to my OB appointment...she's currently hugging my baby bump


----------



## coffeecup1828

tatertot said:


> Broke out my OS Plum Alexa today with an added Laudree fob for flare


Oh this color is so pretty!


----------



## Poppet46

tatertot said:


> Broke out my OS Plum Alexa today with an added Laudree fob for flare


Stunning


----------



## Poppet46

Clakas said:


> Took my brand new Effie out for the first time today to my OB appointment...she's currently hugging my baby bump


Too cute Clakas too cute


----------



## Poppet46

J.A.N. said:


> [emoji106][emoji162][emoji684] on my iPad gr8 icons on here


Love it J.A.N.


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberrygal said:


> Tenerife, Adeje, weather is fabulous, treated ourselves to 14 nights this time
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jan, yes go for it, get the poppy red Cara and a purple, they are both great colours
> 
> 
> 
> There is a thread somewhere about where do we keep our bags on holiday. I feel pretty safe when I'm out with a bag here but you never know, thee are definitely lots of countries I wouldn't take an expensive bag too
> 
> Hubbies idea of taking a picture of the bag............


Mulberrygal you both look so elegant and from all angles!


----------



## DiJe40

Ready to go..[emoji1]


----------



## coffeecup1828

DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269



What a sweet pup! And lucky to ride around in a Mulberry


----------



## coffeecup1828

Poppet46 said:


> Too cute Clakas too cute



Hehe thank you!


----------



## DiJe40

Clakas said:


> What a sweet pup! And lucky to ride around in a Mulberry




Thank you..it was just for the picture..lol..she didn't want to stay, she loves a good walk.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269



Omg how cute


----------



## Mulberrygal

tatertot said:


> Broke out my OS Plum Alexa today with an added Laudree fob for flare



What a fabulous colour, love it



DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269



OMG................so absolutely adorable, absolutely gorgeous pic.


----------



## KEG66

Omg how cute ! That beats a samorga liner any day


----------



## DiJe40

Thank you..love my little lady [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ser

DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269



Aww soo cute


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tatertot said:


> Broke out my OS Plum Alexa today with an added Laudree fob for flare





Ah! Too much Flaring for me! So beautiful...<sigh> Jelly of that Laudree bag charm.


----------



## tatertot

Mulberrygal said:


> What a fabulous colour, love it





Clakas said:


> Oh this color is so pretty!





Poppet46 said:


> Stunning






Glitter_pixie said:


> Ah! Too much Flaring for me! So beautiful...<sigh> Jelly of that Laudree bag charm.



 Thank you so much ladies I really love how easy it is to carry cross-body and the color always lifts my spirits.



Clakas said:


> Took my brand new Effie out for the first time today to my OB appointment...she's currently hugging my baby bump



Gorgeous bag but your adorable bump steals the show!! Congrats




DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269



What a cutie! She fits just perfect in there for a ride around


----------



## coffeecup1828

tatertot said:


> Gorgeous bag but your adorable bump steals the show!! Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## NY2005

DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269


Oh what a sight for sore eyes....too cute for words. Forgot to check out your bag!


----------



## DiJe40

My family found it strange..because I wouldn't let them touch my bags and now I was putting the dog inside for a pic [emoji1]


----------



## J.A.N.

DiJe40 said:


> My family found it strange..because I wouldn't let them touch my bags and now I was putting the dog inside for a pic [emoji1]




:giggles::doggie:


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> My family found it strange..because I wouldn't let them touch my bags and now I was putting the dog inside for a pic [emoji1]


My hubby says he understands perfectly... after all, people have a LOT more germs than dogs!:giggles:


----------



## Designerhbgirl

DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269


Awww, so cute!


----------



## Ria2011

Deer brown del rey


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Deer brown del rey



Bag twin! Not really getting on with mine though as can't get used to not having a cross body strap. Even though I have the longer handled version, it doesn't sit right on my shoulder. Also finding that the back of the bag is getting a creased along the top edge. Think also because it's the biggest bag I've owned,do you know if the longer handled version was a bit bigger than the shorter handled one!

Immaculate bag btw...... As usual!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Ria2011 said:


> Deer brown del rey



Lovely! And your sweater as well.


----------



## fashionlover21

DiJe40 said:


> Ready to go..[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993269



Adorable! And love the bag! On my wish list xx


----------



## Donna.west44

Ria2011 said:


> Deer brown del rey




Gorgeous Ria [emoji7] I think I might use mine if it's sunny tomorrow will be the first time it's been out


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Bag twin! Not really getting on with mine though as can't get used to not having a cross body strap. Even though I have the longer handled version, it doesn't sit right on my shoulder. Also finding that the back of the bag is getting a creased along the top edge. Think also because it's the biggest bag I've owned,do you know if the longer handled version was a bit bigger than the shorter handled one!
> 
> Immaculate bag btw...... As usual!


Hi Louliu, I think that they were the same size And thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Ria2011

Clakas said:


> Lovely! And your sweater as well.





Donna.west44 said:


> Gorgeous Ria [emoji7] I think I might use mine if it's sunny tomorrow will be the first time it's been out



Thanks Clakas and Donna, the cardi's from oasis years ago and hopefully the weather's good tomorrow so you can give it its first outing!


----------



## fashionlover21

Louliu71 said:


> Bag twin! Not really getting on with mine though as can't get used to not having a cross body strap. Even though I have the longer handled version, it doesn't sit right on my shoulder. Also finding that the back of the bag is getting a creased along the top edge. Think also because it's the biggest bag I've owned,do you know if the longer handled version was a bit bigger than the shorter handled one!
> 
> Immaculate bag btw...... As usual!



I feel the same about mine, but I have the shorter handles. Can't get to grips with using it as an everyday bag.


----------



## Louliu71

fashionlover21 said:


> I feel the same about mine, but I have the shorter handles. Can't get to grips with using it as an everyday bag.




Something in between the SDR and this would be perfect, think that's why I started to like Cara too as the medium size would be perfect


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ria2011 said:


> Deer brown del rey




Your Del Rey is so pretty! Love the sweater and the bracelet.


----------



## Ser

Had a lovely evening at the theatre and took my bright red lily


----------



## k_elizabeth

Getting back from the bookstore with Bays and a new book [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Had a lovely evening at the theatre and took my bright red lily




*sigh* [emoji4]



k_elizabeth said:


> Getting back from the bookstore with Bays and a new book [emoji4]
> View attachment 2998866




Beautiful Bays! And book looks interesting! I commute every day on train I have to check it out. [emoji6]


----------



## Izzy48

Love our bags and hope we enjoy the book. It is my next book to read on my Kindle.


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Had a lovely evening at the theatre and took my bright red lily


Love the pop of red. One of these days, I simply MUST add a Lily to my collection!


----------



## ElainePG

k_elizabeth said:


> Getting back from the bookstore with Bays and a new book [emoji4]
> View attachment 2998866





Izzy48 said:


> Love our bags and hope we enjoy the book. It is my next book to read on my Kindle.



I just finished this book. She's a wonderful writer and her characters are very well-drawn. It's extremely gripping... you won't be able to put it down! The plot is quite dark, though; I'd recommend something else for just-before-bed reading.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> *sigh* [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pop of red. One of these days, I simply MUST add a Lily to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  I just love red and now totally converted to the lilies
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Shopping with my bayswater


----------



## Poppet46

TheGoofyCat said:


> Shopping with my bayswater


Gorgeous and classic


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Poppet46 said:


> Gorgeous and classic



Thanks


----------



## ElainePG

TheGoofyCat said:


> Shopping with my bayswater


You look great!


----------



## coffeecup1828

TheGoofyCat said:


> Shopping with my bayswater


Your carry her well!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

My Mabel joined me today... And tomorrow.. God I love this little lady. Perfect also under for me... Maybe bung up a photo tomorrow..


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> My Mabel joined me today... And tomorrow.. God I love this little lady. Perfect also under for me... Maybe bung up a photo tomorrow..



Please do!


----------



## Mayfly285

TheGoofyCat said:


> Shopping with my bayswater



Classic Mulberry - and suits you so well!


----------



## fashionlover21

Mayfly285 said:


> Please do!



Do +1 mean I agree? If so +1 if not photo please


----------



## Mayfly285

fashionlover21 said:


> Do +1 mean I agree? If so +1 if not photo please



It does!  We're both clamouring for a photo of Miss Mabel!


----------



## zhusy07

Mini Alexa black


----------



## fashionlover21

Cute! Does she fit a lot in?


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Clakas said:


> Your carry her well!



Thanks 







ElainePG said:


> You look great!



Thanks


----------



## Loveheart

Cara!


----------



## Poppet46

zhusy07 said:


> Mini Alexa black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000668
> View attachment 3000669


Lovely bag!


----------



## Poppet46

Loveheart said:


> Cara!


Stunning colour!


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> My Mabel joined me today... And tomorrow.. God I love this little lady. Perfect also under for me... Maybe bung up a photo tomorrow..


Tomorrow is another day.... any mod shot


----------



## zhusy07

fashionlover21 said:


> Cute! Does she fit a lot in?




Yes! It can fit a lot more than you think!


----------



## ElainePG

zhusy07 said:


> Mini Alexa black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3000668
> View attachment 3000669


Lovely! I've never seen a mini Alexa IRL. I think it would be a perfect size for me. My full-sized (not the large... the regular-sized) always feels just a wee bit overpowering for my 60cm. How much does it hold?


----------



## ElainePG

zhusy07 said:


> Yes! It can fit a lot more than you think!
> View attachment 3000954


I see you answered my question... oh, my! This may be my next bag, if I don't pop for the Cara!


----------



## ElainePG

Loveheart said:


> Cara!


That Cara is a wonderful color!


----------



## aerinha

Today I am protecting my bag of the month, Ms Lily, from rain and a possibly greasy lunch by carrying my Longchamp bag


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Today I am protecting my bag of the month, Ms Lily, from rain and a possibly greasy lunch by carrying my Longchamp bag


Clever girl! There was an article on Purse Blog about "raincoats" for handbags, but I didn't see the sense of that... why not just toss it in a Longchamp, just as you did? I always keep a spare one in my car for exactly that purpose.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> Tomorrow is another day.... any mod shot



Totally forgot but Mabel is my bag of this week so tomorrow I will do a mod shot... Promise...xxx


----------



## coffeecup1828

Loveheart said:


> Cara!


Oh how pretty!


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> Totally forgot but Mabel is my bag of this week so tomorrow I will do a mod shot... Promise...xxx


----------



## Mulbs

Medium cara yesterday. Glossy goat bays today! [emoji3]


----------



## Muppet18

Arrived on monday and Love it so much!!!!!


----------



## coffeecup1828

what a stunner!


----------



## Poppet46

Muppet18 said:


> Arrived on monday and Love it so much!!!!!


Gorgeous


----------



## Charmaine13

Muppet18 said:


> Arrived on monday and Love it so much!!!!!


Beautiful Cara!


----------



## DiJe40

Muppet18 said:


> Arrived on monday and Love it so much!!!!!




Pretty.. Can't take mine out..it's raining to much [emoji57]


----------



## Muppet18

Tank you all


----------



## Ria2011

Muppet18 said:


> Arrived on monday and Love it so much!!!!!


Your cara is gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

Red mabel for me today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Here's m Mabel back from work with me today. &#128525;


----------



## Crica

First outing with my new bays.(sorry took picture in t train so not very good quality lol


----------



## fashionlover21

Crica said:


> First outing with my new bays.(sorry took picture in t train so not very good quality lol



Gorgeous! Love the colour!  X


----------



## Covethatbag

Crica said:


> First outing with my new bays.(sorry took picture in t train so not very good quality lol



Fab, what is the colour?


----------



## Crica

Covethatbag said:


> Fab, what is the colour?



Deer brown


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's m Mabel back from work with me today. [emoji7]




Bagtwin..I carried my black Mabel also today.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Bagtwin..I carried my black Mabel also today.


----------



## Ria2011

Scribble floral scarf with my chloe elsie


----------



## Poppet46

Ria2011 said:


> Red mabel for me today


Ria your bags always look so beautiful and well loved


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's m Mabel back from work with me today. &#128525;


Finally !!  Lovely bag


----------



## Poppet46

Crica said:


> First outing with my new bays.(sorry took picture in t train so not very good quality lol


Gorgeous bag Crica - did she manage to keep her seat on the train


----------



## Crica

Poppet46 said:


> Gorgeous bag Crica - did she manage to keep her seat on the train



Thank you!not really..busy train 
..she could not hold the seat that long hahaha


----------



## Poppet46

Crica said:


> Thank you!not really..busy train
> ..she could not hold the seat that long hahaha


Trains are crazy into London at the moment, congrats on your new bag


----------



## Crica

Poppet46 said:


> Trains are crazy into London at the moment, congrats on your new bag



Tell me that..I get t train from London Bridge every day..a nightmare!


----------



## Poppet46

Crica said:


> Tell me that..I get t train from London Bridge every day..a nightmare!


On the bright side it's only for another year or so...


----------



## Crica

Poppet46 said:


> On the bright side it's only for another year or so...



We can only hope!haha


----------



## fashionlover21

Today it's my first outing with my black bays. First to work in York and now straight to leeds for a cocktails and food  happy lady!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> Today it's my first outing with my black bays. First to work in York and now straight to leeds for a cocktails and food  happy lady!



Have a lovely day together!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Scribble floral scarf with my chloe elsie


Lovely ria, Is This a newbie ? I like a Chloe bag for a change


----------



## Ria2011

Poppet46 said:


> Ria your bags always look so beautiful and well loved





NY2005 said:


> Lovely ria, Is This a newbie ? I like a Chloe bag for a change



Aah, thanks Poppet. After spending that much money I have to look after them . Thanks NY2005, I  bought it from labels most wanted a few years ago. I love chloe bags.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> Finally !!  Lovely bag



Sorry for the wait... I'm a bit crap with the photo thing... thank you for your lovely comment. I love my Mabel, she's a special girl


----------



## Ria2011

fashionlover21 said:


> Today it's my first outing with my black bays. First to work in York and now straight to leeds for a cocktails and food  happy lady!


It's gorgeous!


----------



## Poppet46

ria2011 said:


> it's gorgeous!


+1


----------



## Ria2011

Oak bays today


----------



## Poppet46

Ria2011 said:


> Oak bays today


Lovely bag, leather and colour Ria


----------



## Ria2011

Poppet46 said:


> Lovely bag, leather and colour Ria


Thank you Poppet


----------



## Ria2011

Bright red medium lily


----------



## DiJe40

shopping in Antwerp with Cara


----------



## Poppet46

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 3005756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping in Antwerp with Cara


Bag envy ladies, both gorgeous


----------



## Poppet46

Thought I'd cracked multi quote sorry! Gorgeous lily Ria


----------



## DiJe40

Poppet46 said:


> Bag envy ladies, both gorgeous




Thank you [emoji2]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 3005756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping in Antwerp with Cara



Snap.... I had mine with me today too


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> Snap.... I had mine with me today too




Yeah..[emoji3][emoji3]...it's such an easy bag,can take a little rain too. I wanted to take my oxblood Cara first, but the weather was not so good.


----------



## Athenia

I just got a bluebell Alexa for the summer and I love it. I didn't think the Alexa was going to be structured enough for me but now I think it's my favourite bag it's a go anywhere holds loads bag!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with my new DIOR x


----------



## KellyCoCo

Took my pochette out for her first outing yesterday


----------



## coffeecup1828

KellyCoCo said:


> Took my pochette out for her first outing yesterday



And how sweet she is!


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks Poppet and gorgeous bags J.A.N, KellyCoco and DiJe40. Monogram rectangular scarf as I'm cheating with my prada tote.


----------



## Poppet46

KellyCoCo said:


> Took my pochette out for her first outing yesterday


A sweet treat  both the cake and pochette :giggles: lovely


----------



## Poppet46

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Poppet and gorgeous bags J.A.N, KellyCoco and DiJe40. Monogram rectangular scarf as I'm cheating with my prada tote.


Love the whole look Ria


----------



## MrsPPS

The first outing for my new Lily... 




It didn't go as well as it could have - Lily and I got pooped on by a bird! [emoji47] Thankfully, she wiped clean but my trench has had to go for dry cleaning and I'm not convinced it'll ever be the same again. [emoji22] 

On another note: I love this bag! [emoji7] She's perfect - don't know how it took me so long to buy one! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## coffeecup1828

MrsPPS said:


> The first outing for my new Lily...
> 
> View attachment 3007294
> 
> 
> It didn't go as well as it could have - Lily and I got pooped on by a bird! [emoji47] Thankfully, she wiped clean but my trench has had to go for dry cleaning and I'm not convinced it'll ever be the same again. [emoji22]
> 
> On another note: I love this bag! [emoji7] She's perfect - don't know how it took me so long to buy one! [emoji173]&#65039;


How horrible, you poor thing! Your lily looks lovely and I'm sure your trench will be alright in the end. Ugh just goes to show that our nice things are never safe! Rude bird.


----------



## BLee19x

J.A.N. said:


> Cheating with my new DIOR x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006778




LOVE[emoji7]


----------



## J.A.N.

KellyCoCo said:


> Took my pochette out for her first outing yesterday


Love the little Cara and the desserts yummy!


----------



## J.A.N.

BLee19x said:


> LOVE[emoji7]



I know she is tdf  ive put her away and will use her carefully and started using my Cara again


----------



## ElainePG

KellyCoCo said:


> Took my pochette out for her first outing yesterday



Kelly, I just got the wallet to match your pouchette! Don't you just LOVE the lion and heart embellishments? I'm thrilled at how lightweight the wallet is, considering its size. It holds a ton, but weighs next to nothing!


----------



## DiJe40

ElainePG said:


> Kelly, I just got the wallet to match your pouchette! Don't you just LOVE the lion and heart embellishments? I'm thrilled at how lightweight the wallet is, considering its size. It holds a ton, but weighs next to nothing!




Lovely..wish I hadn't seen that..now I want one too..[emoji2]


----------



## KellyCoCo

I know I was thinking the same thing about the weight and it's a beautiful idea with the lions/ hearts.  I'm amazed how much I can fit in my pochette..  Love your purse, your get a lot of comments on it I bet.
We need to see more revels on this collection &#128513; oh an it will complement your new YSL bag hehe


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Apple Phoebe with Liberty shirt and jeans and (favourite) russell & bromley loafers.......it's a casual day!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Kelly, I just got the wallet to match your pouchette! Don't you just LOVE the lion and heart embellishments? I'm thrilled at how lightweight the wallet is, considering its size. It holds a ton, but weighs next to nothing!



Wowzer....she's. Beauty. Very very lovely purchase. I think the long zipper is my favourite is of all purses although that said I love my little cara purse that I have. Enjoy


----------



## Poppet46

MrsPPS said:


> The first outing for my new Lily...
> 
> View attachment 3007294
> 
> 
> It didn't go as well as it could have - Lily and I got pooped on by a bird! [emoji47] Thankfully, she wiped clean but my trench has had to go for dry cleaning and I'm not convinced it'll ever be the same again. [emoji22]
> 
> On another note: I love this bag! [emoji7] She's perfect - don't know how it took me so long to buy one! [emoji173]&#65039;


 if there is a silver lining I think it's supposed to be a sign of good luck to be pooped on, not quite sure how they worked that out?!  Hope all cleans up well


----------



## remainsilly

Poppet46 said:


> if there is a silver lining I think it's supposed to be a sign of good luck to be pooped on, not quite sure how they worked that out?!  Hope all cleans up well


Is this limited to bird poop? Because, even magical rainbows won't encourage me to get bags anywhere near that end of elephants..


----------



## ElainePG

KellyCoCo said:


> I know I was thinking the same thing about the weight and it's a beautiful idea with the lions/ hearts.  I'm amazed how much I can fit in my pochette..  Love your purse, your get a lot of comments on it I bet.
> We need to see more revels on this collection &#55357;&#56833; *oh an it will complement your new YSL bag hehe*


I know... I was thinking about that!


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Wowzer....she's. Beauty. Very very lovely purchase. I think the long zipper is my favourite is of all purses although that said I love my little cara purse that I have. Enjoy



Thank you, *ukpandagirl*! The long zipper does make it very easy to get into. As long as the zipper doesn't begin to stick in our damp weather! Though I've found... household hint... that *candle wax* (shortly after you've blown out the candle, when it's warm, not hot, but still soft) fixes that up perfectly. I used to use soap, but candle wax is better. And makes your wallet smell nice!


----------



## Poppet46

remainsilly said:


> Is this limited to bird poop? Because, even magical rainbows won't encourage me to get bags anywhere near that end of elephants..


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *ukpandagirl*! The long zipper does make it very easy to get into. As long as the zipper doesn't begin to stick in our damp weather! Though I've found... household hint... that *candle wax* (shortly after you've blown out the candle, when it's warm, not hot, but still soft) fixes that up perfectly. I used to use soap, but candle wax is better. And makes your wallet smell nice!



Thanks for that tip Elaine, I have a small pencil case that the zipper is sticking on right now, will have to give that a go....


----------



## MrsPPS

Poppet46 said:


> if there is a silver lining I think it's supposed to be a sign of good luck to be pooped on, not quite sure how they worked that out?!  Hope all cleans up well



Fingers crossed I might win the Lotto on Wednesday then! &#128521; Thanks for the supportive words. &#128516;


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks for that tip Elaine, I have a small pencil case that the zipper is sticking on right now, will have to give that a go....


Good luck! What I do is wait until the wax has cooled, but is still slightly soft. Then I put just a bit on my finger, and I work it down one side of the zipper. Put another dab on my finger, and repeat for the other side. Then I open and shut the zipper a few times to distribute the wax... usually I don't need to add any more wax, but if it's being stubborn, I repeat the process.

I hope it works!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Good luck! What I do is wait until the wax has cooled, but is still slightly soft. Then I put just a bit on my finger, and I work it down one side of the zipper. Put another dab on my finger, and repeat for the other side. Then I open and shut the zipper a few times to distribute the wax... usually I don't need to add any more wax, but if it's being stubborn, I repeat the process.
> 
> I hope it works!



Will try it and report back. Thanks again


----------



## LoupyLou

MrsPPS said:


> The first outing for my new Lily...
> 
> View attachment 3007294
> 
> 
> It didn't go as well as it could have - Lily and I got pooped on by a bird! [emoji47] Thankfully, she wiped clean but my trench has had to go for dry cleaning and I'm not convinced it'll ever be the same again. [emoji22]
> 
> On another note: I love this bag! [emoji7] She's perfect - don't know how it took me so long to buy one! [emoji173]&#65039;



I get really excited when I see photo's of medium Lily's, there doesn't seem to be that many.  I can't wait to get my own.  You look so classy with the Lily trench combo... Even with the bird poop story!


----------



## MrsPPS

LoupyLou said:


> I get really excited when I see photo's of medium Lily's, there doesn't seem to be that many.  I can't wait to get my own.  You look so classy with the Lily trench combo... Even with the bird poop story!



Thank you lovely! &#128522; I can't recommend this bag enough - it's perfect. Which colour do you have your eye on??


----------



## Chiman

Today is for my favorite alexa


----------



## Poppet46

Chiman said:


> Today is for my favorite alexa


She sure is a beauty!


----------



## kerplunk

Medium Lily!


----------



## ElainePG

Chiman said:


> Today is for my favorite alexa


Gorgeou? Is that the Oak color?


----------



## Chiman

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeou? Is that the Oak color?



Yes this is the oak soft buffalo


----------



## ElainePG

kerplunk said:


> Medium Lily!


Love it paired with the RM pouch! I have a bunch of those... so handy to keep all the little "essentials" from getting lost in the bottom of the handbag.


----------



## ElainePG

Chiman said:


> Yes this is the oak soft buffalo


I've always wanted a Mulberry in buffalo. Maybe next year...


----------



## Chiman

ElainePG said:


> I've always wanted a Mulberry in buffalo. Maybe next year...



Unfortunately they discontinued the soft buffalo year ago. But you can still find a nice buffalo in polished leather


----------



## ElainePG

Chiman said:


> Unfortunately they discontinued the soft buffalo year ago. But you can still find a nice buffalo in polished leather


Or perhaps a previously-loved one? I already own a glossy goat, so I'd really prefer the soft buffalo rather than a second glossy-something. I could try NPN... I believe she ships to the U.S.

But my bag budget is busted for 2015... it will have to be next year!


----------



## kerplunk

ElainePG said:


> Love it paired with the RM pouch! I have a bunch of those... so handy to keep all the little "essentials" from getting lost in the bottom of the handbag.


Yes so handy! I got a couple for a real bargain in the last shopbop sale


----------



## Poppet46

kerplunk said:


> Medium Lily!


Beautiful lily and and cute purse too!


----------



## ElainePG

kerplunk said:


> Yes so handy! I got a couple for a real bargain in the last shopbop sale


My favorite is the one that says "Shopping Is My Cardio" and my second-favorite is one that reads "Retail Therapy.":giggles:


----------



## LoupyLou

MrsPPS said:


> Thank you lovely! &#128522; I can't recommend this bag enough - it's perfect. Which colour do you have your eye on??



Mole grey is coming to me! Or it will be once the sale gets started.  I'm not expecting it in the sale, but just in case!


----------



## kerplunk

ElainePG said:


> My favorite is the one that says "Shopping Is My Cardio" and my second-favorite is one that reads "Retail Therapy.":giggles:


I've not seen those ones, I like the cardio one! I've got "splurge" & "girlie things" 


Poppet46 said:


> Beautiful lily and and cute purse too!


Thank you


----------



## Douleur_exquise

LoupyLou said:


> Mole grey is coming to me! Or it will be once the sale gets started.  I'm not expecting it in the sale, but just in case!



+1!!! I feel like be been waiting forever!


----------



## purse mommy

Chocolate bayswater


----------



## remainsilly

purse mommy said:


> Chocolate bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009237



So solid & timeless--yet, perky with orange scarf.
Lovely.


----------



## Chiman

kerplunk said:


> Yes so handy! I got a couple for a real bargain in the last shopbop sale



oh! you are lucky! I've never seen any Mulberry lovelies on stock in Shopbob!


----------



## Chiman

purse mommy said:


> Chocolate bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009237



so tempting  i love choco colour


----------



## angiecake

Oversized Alexa!


----------



## saleofcentury

angiecake said:


> Oversized Alexa!



What a gorgeous photo!!!

Have a great day


----------



## Bagwis

Both of you are beautiful!


----------



## Poppet46

angiecake said:


> Oversized Alexa!


So pretty and you wear her well


----------



## ElainePG

My Mulberry Pink Willow, because it's a perfect match to my cotton eyelet lace skirt which I just bought on a terrific sale!

I still can't *believe* that Mulberry discontinued "Mulberry Pink"... what were they *thinking*???


----------



## Ria2011

ElainePG said:


> My Mulberry Pink Willow, because it's a perfect match to my cotton eyelet lace skirt which I just bought on a terrific sale!
> 
> I still can't *believe* that Mulberry discontinued "Mulberry Pink"... what were they *thinking*???


Totally agree, love the colour pops with the skirt and willow Elaine


----------



## Ria2011

Plaster pink alexa


----------



## KEG66

angiecake said:


> Oversized Alexa!



Absolutely stunning !! &#128525; Cara who ?


----------



## coffeecup1828

purse mommy said:


> Chocolate bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009237



So lovely! The chocolate is such a luxurious color.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Ria2011 said:


> Plaster pink alexa


Love the rose gold hardware on your alexa!


----------



## coffeecup1828

ElainePG said:


> My Mulberry Pink Willow, because it's a perfect match to my cotton eyelet lace skirt which I just bought on a terrific sale!
> 
> I still can't *believe* that Mulberry discontinued "Mulberry Pink"... what were they *thinking*???



Your whole outfit is fabulous!


----------



## Alex R

ElainePG said:


> My Mulberry Pink Willow, because it's a perfect match to my cotton eyelet lace skirt which I just bought on a terrific sale!
> 
> I still can't *believe* that Mulberry discontinued "Mulberry Pink"... what were they *thinking*???


that is very bold and cute! I'm loving the match!


----------



## kerplunk

Chiman said:


> oh! you are lucky! I've never seen any Mulberry lovelies on stock in Shopbob!


No Mulberries, it was the Rebecca Minkoff pouches


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> My Mulberry Pink Willow, because it's a perfect match to my cotton eyelet lace skirt which I just bought on a terrific sale!
> 
> I still can't *believe* that Mulberry discontinued "Mulberry Pink"... what were they *thinking*???



Love your mod shots Elaine.... Always fab and stylish


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Totally agree, love the colour pops with the skirt and willow Elaine


Thank you, Ria!



Clakas said:


> Your whole outfit is fabulous!


I appreciate that, Clakas!



Alex R said:


> that is very bold and cute! I'm loving the match!


You're right, Alex... it *is* a bold color. It's so unlike me to buy a skirt that isn't black or navy, but that pink just "spoke" to me!



Ukpandagirl said:


> Love your mod shots Elaine.... Always fab and stylish


That's such a nice thing to say, Ukpandagirl!


----------



## ElainePG

Clakas said:


> Love the rose gold hardware on your alexa!


+1


----------



## ElainePG

purse mommy said:


> Chocolate bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009237


It's stunning in chocolate, and the scarf is an adorable accent!


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Plaster pink alexa


That plaster pink is a fabulous color!


----------



## ElainePG

angiecake said:


> Oversized Alexa!


Your entire outfit is beyond gorgeous!!!!


----------



## msdiene

My brand new Daria in taupe. I love, love, love this bag! Perfect size, color and leather feel.


----------



## jp23

Long time no see all [emoji137]&#127995; busted out my Valentine today!


----------



## Poppet46

ElainePG said:


> My Mulberry Pink Willow, because it's a perfect match to my cotton eyelet lace skirt which I just bought on a terrific sale!
> 
> I still can't *believe* that Mulberry discontinued "Mulberry Pink"... what were they *thinking*???


ElainePG I love it!! You both look fabulous


----------



## Poppet46

Ria2011 said:


> Plaster pink alexa


Ria love the colours you put together and that Alexa is gorgeous


----------



## Poppet46

msdiene said:


> My brand new Daria in taupe. I love, love, love this bag! Perfect size, color and leather feel.


Great colour and lovely squishy look!


----------



## Poppet46

jp23 said:


> Long time no see all [emoji137]&#127995; busted out my Valentine today!
> 
> View attachment 3010966


Beautiful bag and charms JP - have you fallen in love with her again...


----------



## coffeecup1828

jp23 said:


> Long time no see all [emoji137]&#127995; busted out my Valentine today!
> 
> View attachment 3010966



This is such a pretty alexa. I saw your thread regarding which bags to move on...I refuse to participate in that thread bc it makes me so sad to think of anyone parting with their mulberrys  at any rate, I love this bag on you!


----------



## coffeecup1828

msdiene said:


> My brand new Daria in taupe. I love, love, love this bag! Perfect size, color and leather feel.



Beautiful daria!! I really love the more casual Mulberrys just as much as the more structured pieces. The leather is just too yummy.


----------



## ElainePG

msdiene said:


> My brand new Daria in taupe. I love, love, love this bag! Perfect size, color and leather feel.


Love the plate with the mulberry tree on it. Just gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Poppet46 said:


> ElainePG I love it!! You both look fabulous


Thank you so much, poppet!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Long time no see all [emoji137]&#127995; busted out my Valentine today!
> 
> View attachment 3010966


Wow! That red just lit up my screen!!!! What a fabulous color for an Alexa. It looks as though you're wearing it with a black & white outfit? That's just what I do when I carry my red bag (a Marc Jacobs, not a Mulberry... shhhhhh!)


----------



## jp23

Poppet46 said:


> Beautiful bag and charms JP - have you fallen in love with her again...




Hahaha thank you! To be honest I've never even had a laduree macaroon I just love the keychain [emoji23]! One day I'll have one though HAHA!


----------



## jp23

Clakas said:


> This is such a pretty alexa. I saw your thread regarding which bags to move on...I refuse to participate in that thread bc it makes me so sad to think of anyone parting with their mulberrys  at any rate, I love this bag on you!




Awwww thank you! And it's ok it's the cycle of life! I assure you I have a just as beautiful bag on its way [emoji4]!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Wow! That red just lit up my screen!!!! What a fabulous color for an Alexa. It looks as though you're wearing it with a black & white outfit? That's just what I do when I carry my red bag (a Marc Jacobs, not a Mulberry... shhhhhh!)




Hahaha! Yes black and white is practically all I own! And no worries I have been VERY unfaithful to mulberry the last few months oops!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Hahaha! Yes black and white is practically all I own! And no worries I have been VERY unfaithful to mulberry the last few months oops!


Oh, good... I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## msdiene

Poppet46 said:


> Great colour and lovely squishy look!



Thanks!  The squishy look is exactly what I love in this bag



Clakas said:


> Beautiful daria!! I really love the more casual Mulberrys just as much as the more structured pieces. The leather is just too yummy.



I totally agree!  I have an Alexa as well, which I also love.  But sometimes I want to carry something less structured, and the Daria fits the bill!



ElainePG said:


> Love the plate with the mulberry tree on it. Just gorgeous!



Thanks so much!


----------



## msdiene

jp23 said:


> Long time no see all [emoji137]&#127995; busted out my Valentine today!
> 
> View attachment 3010966


Lovely pop of color with your Alexa.  Gorgeous!


----------



## purse mommy

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 3005756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shopping in Antwerp with Cara




Awesome bag totally jealous


----------



## morejunkny

jp23 said:


> Hahaha thank you! To be honest I've never even had a laduree macaroon I just love the keychain [emoji23]! One day I'll have one though HAHA!




When you get to NYC, we can meet for brunch at Laduree and then go around the corner to the Mulberry flagship in SoHo!


----------



## Poppet46

morejunkny said:


> When you get to NYC, we can meet for brunch at Laduree and then go around the corner to the Mulberry flagship in SoHo!


:greengrin:


----------



## seppala.johanna

My New


----------



## Mulbs

seppala.johanna said:


> My New




Gorgeous. Love this colour bays! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

seppala.johanna said:


> My New


What a gorgeous cobalt blue! Congrats!


----------



## DiJe40

purse mommy said:


> Awesome bag totally jealous




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## idyllicwaters

I told myself I had to have it. Hehe first outing!


----------



## zannabuck

seppala.johanna said:


> My New


Wow, what colour is this?!! It is beautiful!


----------



## zannabuck

idyllicwaters said:


> View attachment 3012626
> 
> 
> I told myself I had to have it. Hehe first outing!


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## seppala.johanna

Its Indigo


----------



## zannabuck

seppala.johanna said:


> Its Indigo


Stunning! Is it new? I can't see it on m.com?


----------



## seppala.johanna

New for me.   Friend bought this Jan 2015


----------



## zannabuck

seppala.johanna said:


> New for me.   Friend bought this Jan 2015


Beautiful, great choice! Now to find one!


----------



## fashionlover21

Love the colour makes me want to be more adventurous with my buys. But today it's a trusted black bays, a Peter pan coller and some patent ballerinas.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> Love the colour makes me want to be more adventurous with my buys. But today it's a trusted black bays, a Peter pan coller and some patent ballerinas.



Lovely bag, gorgeous outfit.... Fab photo


----------



## Ukpandagirl

seppala.johanna said:


> My New



This is a dreamy colour. Am v jealous too. Great shot


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely bag, gorgeous outfit.... Fab photo


+1


----------



## Izzy48

Poppet46 said:


> +1




+1 also!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

fashionlover21 said:


> Love the colour makes me want to be more adventurous with my buys. But today it's a trusted black bays, a Peter pan coller and some patent ballerinas.


Lovely!


----------



## Ser

Had a fab day shopping for wedding jewelley and accessories yesterday and my somerset shoulder was fab and light for the occasion


----------



## DiJe40

Ser said:


> Had a fab day shopping for wedding jewelley and accessories yesterday and my somerset shoulder was fab and light for the occasion




Love that bag.. Is it the size of a regular Lily?


----------



## Chiman

Ser said:


> Had a fab day shopping for wedding jewelley and accessories yesterday and my somerset shoulder was fab and light for the occasion



It's a very nice little bag. Gorgeous colour and Congrats to your big day


----------



## fashionlover21

Ser said:


> Had a fab day shopping for wedding jewelley and accessories yesterday and my somerset shoulder was fab and light for the occasion



love this!


----------



## ElainePG

idyllicwaters said:


> View attachment 3012626
> 
> 
> I told myself I had to have it. Hehe first outing!


We're wallet twins! It's gorgeous... I just adore mine!

ETA: Oh, wait... yours is the pouchette, isn't it? But my wallet has the identical embellishments. Does yours have a strap? Or is it a little pouch that goes inside a bag? At any rate, yours is lovely, and isn't the oxblood color just wonderful?


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Had a fab day shopping for wedding jewelley and accessories yesterday and my somerset shoulder was fab and light for the occasion


What a sweet little bag!


----------



## ElainePG

fashionlover21 said:


> Love the colour makes me want to be more adventurous with my buys. But today it's a trusted black bays, a Peter pan coller and some patent ballerinas.


You look as sweet as can be! Love the peter pan collar.


----------



## Teegan

Took my trusty sbs up Arthur's Seat today.


----------



## fashionlover21

ElainePG said:


> You look as sweet as can be! Love the peter pan collar.



Aww thanks  only just becoming a fab if them.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Teegan said:


> Took my trusty sbs up Arthur's Seat today.



Lovely photo


----------



## ElainePG

fashionlover21 said:


> Aww thanks  only just becoming a fab if them.


Peter Pan collars are a classic... I had no idea they were back in style! I wore them in college, a hundred years ago!


----------



## fashionlover21

ElainePG said:


> Peter Pan collars are a classic... I had no idea they were back in style! I wore them in college, a hundred years ago!



I think I'm a few years behind myself tbh! But I love that they smarten up an outfit without looking too dressed up. Lol


----------



## Crica

Effie with my blossom pouch as a wallet/make up bag


----------



## DiJe40

Teegan said:


> Took my trusty sbs up Arthur's Seat today.




Looks like a windy day in Scotland...beautiful pic with sbs


----------



## Mulberrygal

Teegan said:


> Took my trusty sbs up Arthur's Seat today.



Great picture, you make me want it visit Edinburgh again, I loved climbing or is it walking up to Arthur's seat................you definitely look a bit fresher than me when I got to the top :giggles:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

It's raining here so taking my scribble Lilly out today ... Pic later


----------



## Ser

DiJe40 said:


> Love that bag.. Is it the size of a regular Lily?



Thanks  it's a little bigger than a regular lily.







Chiman said:


> It's a very nice little bag. Gorgeous colour and Congrats to your big day




Thank you  






fashionlover21 said:


> love this!






Thank you 




ElainePG said:


> What a sweet little bag!



Thank you


----------



## fashionlover21

Ukpandagirl said:


> It's raining here so taking my scribble Lilly out today ... Pic later



Is that a matching scarf I spy as well? Look cosy!


----------



## fashionlover21

Crica said:


> Effie with my blossom pouch as a wallet/make up bag



Loving the pictures of the blossom pochette  making it difficult to resist  would love to see a mod shot as a cross body and a wristlet.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Indeed... Forgot I had her so thought I'd bust out my scribbles


----------



## Crica

fashionlover21 said:


> Loving the pictures of the blossom pochette  making it difficult to resist  would love to see a mod shot as a cross body and a wristlet.



Thank you


----------



## coffeecup1828

Teegan said:


> Took my trusty sbs up Arthur's Seat today.



Gorgeous SBS, looks fab on you.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Crica said:


> Effie with my blossom pouch as a wallet/make up bag



Love your effie and she looks beautiful with the blue


----------



## Chiman

A work Sunday with my Tessie  a new sense of practicality - i carry a 14" laptop & mini ipad today ! Still can hold its shape!


----------



## ElainePG

Chiman said:


> A work Sunday with my Tessie  a new sense of practicality - i carry a 14" laptop & mini ipad today ! Still can hold its shape!


What a lovely bag... and a real workhorse!


----------



## Chiman

ElainePG said:


> What a lovely bag... and a real workhorse!



Thank you it's unlucky Sunday but I'm happy to have her


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> It's raining here so taking my scribble Lilly out today ... Pic later


Great look love it!


----------



## Poppet46

Teegan said:


> Took my trusty sbs up Arthur's Seat today.


Great photo great bag and great hair! What a view from up there


----------



## Poppet46

Chiman said:


> A work Sunday with my Tessie  a new sense of practicality - i carry a 14" laptop & mini ipad today ! Still can hold its shape!


Leather looks gorgeous, lovely bag


----------



## Poppet46

Crica said:


> Effie with my blossom pouch as a wallet/make up bag


Great colour combo and multi purpose pochette!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Code:
	






Poppet46 said:


> Great look love it!



Thanks poppet.


----------



## Ser

Chiman said:


> A work Sunday with my Tessie  a new sense of practicality - i carry a 14" laptop & mini ipad today ! Still can hold its shape!



Ooh gorgeous tessie  I might have to add oak to my tessie tote collection!!


----------



## DiJe40

Ser said:


> Ooh gorgeous tessie  I might have to add oak to my tessie tote collection!!




I like the regal blue Tessie on the website.. I wonder how the colour is irl..?
I like blue this spring..first my cara..and now I'm having a blue mini Mabel on the way..[emoji1]


----------



## Chiman

DiJe40 said:


> I like the regal blue Tessie on the website.. I wonder how the colour is irl..?
> I like blue this spring..first my cara..and now I'm having a blue mini Mabel on the way..[emoji1]



You're right! Regal blue is so amazing  I may take one home then hehe. Can't wait to try it on! I think the regal blue bays double zip is very nice too...


----------



## Chiman

Ser said:


> Ooh gorgeous tessie  I might have to add oak to my tessie tote collection!!



Thank you it's a smart choice to take the oak colour cos I tried the oxblood one in shop and I thought the colour is a bit over, not as easy going as oak  hope that helps!


----------



## Chiman

Poppet46 said:


> Leather looks gorgeous, lovely bag



Thank you  I enjoy it so much


----------



## idyllicwaters

ElainePG said:


> We're wallet twins! It's gorgeous... I just adore mine!
> 
> ETA: Oh, wait... yours is the pouchette, isn't it? But my wallet has the identical embellishments. Does yours have a strap? Or is it a little pouch that goes inside a bag? At any rate, yours is lovely, and isn't the oxblood color just wonderful?




It is the pochette! It comes with a wrist strap and a longer one to wear it crossbody. It also has a few card slots on the interior. The oxblood is to die for! Such a beautiful deep color!!


----------



## ElainePG

idyllicwaters said:


> It is the pochette! It comes with a wrist strap and a longer one to wear it crossbody. It also has a few card slots on the interior. *The oxblood is to die for! Such a beautiful deep color!!*



I know, right? I'm *so* glad to own something (even if it is hidden away in the depths of my bag) in that gorgeous color. And aren't the embellishments *terrific* fun? I was afraid they might catch on other things in my bag, but they don't at all. Do they catch on your clothes? I'd worry if I were wearing a sweater, but they are made so smooth, they probably just glide right over the fabric. Mulberry always does things so beautifully!


----------



## Kathypedia

Medium Cara in oxblood


----------



## Kathypedia

Bag at the front


----------



## ElainePG

Kathypedia said:


> Medium Cara in oxblood


Fabulous bag, fantastic color!


----------



## aerinha

X


----------



## aerinha

Chiman said:


> You're right! Regal blue is so amazing  I may take one home then hehe. Can't wait to try it on! I think the regal blue bays double zip is very nice too...



Is regal similar to slate?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

aerinha said:


> Is regal similar to slate?



Yes it is apparently ... I asked my SA on Sunday .... Gorgeous colours.


----------



## aerinha

Ukpandagirl said:


> Yes it is apparently ... I asked my SA on Sunday .... Gorgeous colours.



Thanks.  I love my slate SDR, hopefully I cam grab something in regal.


----------



## Chiman

aerinha said:


> Thanks.  I love my slate SDR, hopefully I cam grab something in regal.



Indeed. I can't wait to grab something in slate/regal. My fav colour


----------



## Chiman

Kathypedia said:


> Bag at the front



Gorgeous bag in med size!


----------



## Charmaine13

Kathypedia said:


> Medium Cara in oxblood


Great shots! Was just wondering where your trainers are from?


----------



## Kathypedia

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous bag, fantastic color!



Thanks Elaine. This is my favourite colour as well. Both oxblood and oak make me feel so 'Mulberry'. But Because I want to use it as an everyday bag without fear, I chose oxblood. Oak needs much more care.


----------



## Kathypedia

Thanks Chiman. I have a 3 year old little princess. Medium size allows me to carry her staff as well, water, bib, cutlery, etc, and a little teddy as well.


----------



## Kathypedia

Chiman said:


> Gorgeous bag in med size!



Thanks Chiman. I have a 3 year old little princess. Medium size allows me to carry her staff as well, water, bib, cutlery, etc, and a little teddy as well.


----------



## Kathypedia

Charmaine13 said:


> Great shots! Was just wondering where your trainers are from?


Thanks Charmaine. the trainers are from Zara, last season's though. They've got a lot trainers on the website as well this year.


----------



## Chiman

Kathypedia said:


> Thanks Chiman. I have a 3 year old little princess. Medium size allows me to carry her staff as well, water, bib, cutlery, etc, and a little teddy as well.



Sounds medium cara is a roomy spacious bag. I should check it out in the store mini would be too small for me


----------



## Kathypedia

Chiman said:


> Sounds medium cara is a roomy spacious bag. I should check it out in the store mini would be too small for me


Yes, may be because of its boxy shape, it can hold more than it looks. About 2/3 of bayswater or twice as a mini Del Rey.


----------



## Charmaine13

Kathypedia said:


> Thanks Charmaine. the trainers are from Zara, last season's though. They've got a lot trainers on the website as well this year.


Thanks for the reply, shall go and have a look!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Chiman said:


> Indeed. I can't wait to grab something in slate/regal. My fav colour



I've been toying with that idea too as I really like the steel... Regal looks like it could be spot on but I've got a wish list now that I think I want to stick too.... Sadly that colour bays isn't in it...


----------



## Chiman

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've been toying with that idea too as I really like the steel... Regal looks like it could be spot on but I've got a wish list now that I think I want to stick too.... Sadly that colour bays isn't in it...



Same here I've been eyeing on steel blue for a while and still couldn't make my move. I was about to pay for.the wallet once a while ago but I gave up cos the colour isn't really my fav. Maybe I prefer the slate more  thinking to grab one or two toys in slate  looking like slate/regal/steel is gonna be one of the colours in the mainstream. I noticed they've put steel in some classic style lines ;p can't wait to it!!


----------



## ElainePG

Kathypedia said:


> Thanks Elaine. This is my favourite colour as well. Both oxblood and oak make me feel so 'Mulberry'. But Because I want to use it as an everyday bag without fear, I chose oxblood. Oak needs much more care.


I didn't realize that. Thanks for letting me know... I had thought of someday getting an Alexa in Oak, but maybe not?


----------



## ElainePG

The Mulberry sale has started! Anyone shopping?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> The Mulberry sale has started! Anyone shopping?



It's a week or so until it's in the uk.... But I may slip up


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> It's a week or so until it's in the uk.... But I may slip up


I wanted to get a second double-zip bayswater since I love my new one so very much, but they only had blue and hibiscus, and I didn't care for either color. So I saved a good bit of money, which is a GOOD thing! (I had been hoping that oxblood would go on sale, but since it's a new color obviously I was being delusional... )


----------



## BLee19x

Cracked out my gorgeous oak Dorset tote [emoji7] the one that started my addiction  her first use this year I think.... Plan to have her out all summer I think  been using my lily and tessie a lot so now it's her turn again x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Carrying my small Anthony today after discussing her in the camping thread!!


----------



## ElainePG

BLee19x said:


> View attachment 3018500
> 
> 
> Cracked out my gorgeous oak Dorset tote [emoji7] the one that started my addiction  her first use this year I think.... Plan to have her out all summer I think  been using my lily and tessie a lot so now it's her turn again x





Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my small Anthony today after discussing her in the camping thread!!



Both such lovely bags!


----------



## Charmaine13

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my small Anthony today after discussing her in the camping thread!!


I love how the leather looks on your Anthony!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Charmaine13 said:


> I love how the leather looks on your Anthony!



She's aged really well. I love her loads but she's been abused. She's had loads of rain on her ... I've been kinder to her in the past few years. Just glad she looks so lush still


----------



## Izzybet

My mini lily off out for a Pizza this evening [emoji1] she is a little tardis!!!



iPhone 5, house keys and ray bans !!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzybet said:


> My mini lily off out for a Pizza this evening [emoji1] she is a little tardis!!!
> View attachment 3018893
> View attachment 3018895
> 
> iPhone 5, house keys and ray bans !!


What a sweet little bag! That settles it... I simply *must* buy myself a Lily!


----------



## youngster

ElainePG said:


> What a sweet little bag! That settles it... I simply *must* buy myself a Lily!



You do!  I love the Lily.  I have 4 regular size.  The mini is a little too mini for me but I love it on other people.


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> You do!  I love the Lily.  I have 4 regular size.  The mini is a little too mini for me but I love it on other people.


I don't think I'd buy a mini... I have enough mini bags. I'll have to try them on in the boutique to see whether I'd want the regular size or the small. I'd want it as an everyday bag. Though at the moment I love my double-zip bays so much, it will be hard to top it!


----------



## youngster

If you need to carry what you are carrying in your bays double zip, you'd probably find the regular size Lily too small.  You'd probably need to go up to the medium size.  I like the medium Lily a lot but I find it  a bit too heavy on my shoulder when worn with the single chain.  I need to wear it as a double chain shoulder bag to make it work. But, it is gorgeous and classic!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

youngster said:


> If you need to carry what you are carrying in your bays double zip, you'd probably find the regular size Lily too small.  You'd probably need to go up to the medium size.  I like the medium Lily a lot but I find it  a bit too heavy on my shoulder when worn with the single chain.  I need to wear it as a double chain shoulder bag to make it work. But, it is gorgeous and classic!


 
Im the same as you youngster - a medium is too heavy into my shoulder once ive filled it with all the crap i usually carry so i have a regular Lily and force myself to carry less! 

I tried on a mini Lily and my purse wont even fit in it so i have to admire the little cuties but know they will never be any good for me as i'm a "kitchen sink kinda girl"


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> If you need to carry what you are carrying in your bays double zip, you'd probably find the regular size Lily too small.  You'd probably need to go up to the medium size.  I like the medium Lily a lot but I find it  a bit too heavy on my shoulder when worn with the single chain.  I need to wear it as a double chain shoulder bag to make it work. But, it is gorgeous and classic!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Im the same as you youngster - a medium is too heavy into my shoulder once ive filled it with all the crap i usually carry so i have a regular Lily and force myself to carry less!
> 
> I tried on a mini Lily and my purse wont even fit in it so i have to admire the little cuties but know they will never be any good for me as i'm a "kitchen sink kinda girl"



Such good advice from both of you... thank you so much! Perhaps the Lily isn't the bag for me, after all. But I'll try the different sizes in the boutique with all my "stuff" and see what happens. I agree with you... I don't like a heavy chain digging into my shoulder. And it isn't as if I carry all THAT much... just the basics... but somehow the "basics" weigh a ton!


----------



## Pessie

Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !


----------



## Charmaine13

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !


Gorgeous Cara! It's been raining where I am...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Am out and about with my large Anthony today.  Forgotten how handy she is for a bomb about town.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !


 
So gorgeous.


----------



## DiJe40

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !




It's a beauty [emoji76]


----------



## Pessie

Charmaine13 said:


> Gorgeous Cara! It's been raining where I am...





Ukpandagirl said:


> So gorgeous.





DiJe40 said:


> It's a beauty [emoji76]



Thanks so much!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !


Gorgeous! Am I right that the color is classic oak? Is it difficult to care for?


----------



## aerinha

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days ![/QUOTE
> 
> Until I saw the C for celcius I was wondering what frozen wasteland you lived in that 23 degrees was warm lol.  But nevermind


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Am I right that the color is classic oak? Is it difficult to care for?


Yes Elaine, its oak NVT.  I don't think it's difficult, I spray it with protector when new and every 6 months or so moisturise and protect again.  It does darken and mark over time, and eventually this blends into the patina that you only get with oak, and which I personally really love.  It's not a colour to choose if you prefer your bags to remain looking new though!!


----------



## Pessie

aerinha said:


> Pessie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days ![/QUOTE
> 
> Until I saw the C for celcius I was wondering what frozen wasteland you lived in that 23 degrees was warm lol.  But nevermind
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha, frozen wasteland was last week!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kathypedia

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Yes Elaine, its oak NVT.  I don't think it's difficult, I spray it with protector when new and every 6 months or so moisturise and protect again.  It does darken and mark over time, and eventually this blends into the patina that you only get with oak, and which I personally really love.  It's not a colour to choose if you prefer your bags to remain looking new though!!


Thank you, Pessie! I think I'd like a "patina'd" bag if it were a Mulberry in Oak! (Not so sure about other bags, other colors, though!). I protect my bags Mulberry bags with Colonil regularly, and haven't seen any color change, but then again I don't own any in Oak! That may be my next color... but now I have to decide on a style. Decisions, decisions!!!

What does NVT mean?


----------



## fashionlover21

Npn have great advice and information regarding different leathers.


----------



## handbagahholic

Still using med lily this is easily one of my fave mulberry styles :[emoji177]


----------



## Crica

Taking my bays clutch on a shopping trip today..


----------



## handbagahholic

Pessie said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with lovely Cara, it's 23 degrees C  feels like summers finally arrived   happy days !




Pessie do you always use cara as a shoulder bag? I'm thinking of getting one but work only use it this way. Does it work okay? Tia x


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Pessie! I think I'd like a "patina'd" bag if it were a Mulberry in Oak! (Not so sure about other bags, other colors, though!). I protect my bags Mulberry bags with Colonil regularly, and haven't seen any color change, but then again I don't own any in Oak! That may be my next color... but now I have to decide on a style. Decisions, decisions!!!
> 
> What does NVT mean?


 
Fashionlover has posted really useful info for you.  I think oak looks gorgeous when allowed to be casual and slouchy (I'm not a liner fan), fabulous in a Bayswater, and in the Cara which is a Bays variation really, I like it less in more structured styles like the lily - but its a personal preference thing  enjoy choosing


----------



## Pessie

handbagahholic said:


> Pessie do you always use cara as a shoulder bag? I'm thinking of getting one but work only use it this way. Does it work okay? Tia x




Hi, yes I just use it as a shoulder bag using 1 strap, it works fine for me, it sits nicely on my hip (I'm 5' 6'') and I can reach stuff inside without taking it off my shoulder.  As others have noted the flap is moved upwards and in a bit when you use the side D rings, which causes creases - so far these have dropped out and it doesn't bother me in any case.  
I bought Cara because I've always wished the Bays came with a shoulder strap option (and I don't like the front straps on the heritage Bays) 
Hope that helps x


----------



## Bagwis

Hi Pessie regarding the D rings in cara do you need to release the buckle a bit so not to crease it? Thanks


----------



## Pessie

Bagwis said:


> Hi Pessie regarding the D rings in cara do you need to release the buckle a bit so not to crease it? Thanks


It helps, but won't stop it entirely.  So far it's not creased much at all, as I think you can see from the photo?


----------



## Bagwis

Yes I Looked again in your photo, not too bad. Thanks


----------



## Ukpandagirl

On the mini caras if you let the straps out you avoid creasing completely. Still wishing I'd got a regular now


----------



## ElainePG

fashionlover21 said:


> Npn have great advice and information regarding different leathers.


Thank you for this information, fashionlover! Now I know what NVT stands for! And I appreciate the care instructions.


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Fashionlover has posted really useful info for you.  I think oak looks gorgeous when allowed to be casual and slouchy (I'm not a liner fan), fabulous in a Bayswater, and in the Cara which is a Bays variation really, I like it less in more structured styles like the lily - but its a personal preference thing  enjoy choosing


I think you're right, Pessie... tat oak color needs a bag with more of a "slouch" to it. Not the Lily. Maybe the Cara, but in my mind the jury is still out on that design. Maybe next year they'll have something different!


----------



## fashionlover21

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this information, fashionlover! Now I know what NVT stands for! And I appreciate the care instructions.



No worries. I was going to try and explain myself and thought ah this is easier


----------



## Mooshooshoo

:back2topic: Clipper in red buffalo for 3 days in London.... &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Visiting my mother today so taking my black Gerlinda for an outing


----------



## BLee19x

Me and Miss Dorset (and my other half) are off to the beach today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji16]


----------



## ElainePG

Mooshooshoo said:


> :back2topic: Clipper in red buffalo for 3 days in London.... &#10084;&#65039;


RED buffalo... sounds faaaaabulous!


----------



## jp23

out with the bal and the Valentine  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3024079
> 
> 
> 
> out with the bal and the Valentine  [emoji173]&#65039;


Terrific look, and a great photo!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Terrific look, and a great photo!



Thank you [emoji4] it's been very hot here the last couple of days these shorts have saved my life
lol


----------



## remainsilly

Black glossy goat bays clutch wallet--
Which survived lunatic hibachi chef throwing fried egg,
As part of tableside entertainment.
Another victory for collonil--no grease stains or damage.


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> Black glossy goat bays clutch wallet--
> 
> Which survived lunatic hibachi chef throwing fried egg,
> 
> As part of tableside entertainment.
> 
> Another victory for collonil--no grease stains or damage.




Omg I would run away with my bag LOL


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Black glossy goat bays clutch wallet--
> Which survived lunatic hibachi chef throwing fried egg,
> As part of tableside entertainment.
> Another victory for collonil--no grease stains or damage.




That's what I call handbag adventure sporting club! 
Go Collonil, go!!!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Black glossy goat bays clutch wallet--
> Which survived lunatic hibachi chef throwing fried egg,
> As part of tableside entertainment.
> Another victory for collonil--no grease stains or damage.


Yikes! I think I would have screamed the house down!

Collonil scores another goal... YAY!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] it's been very hot here the last couple of days these shorts have saved my life
> lol


I'm north of you, on the Central Coast, and it's been downright chilly! I was in pants and a cashmere cardi yesterday, with a silk/wool scarf wrapped around my neck. When people think "California" they think "hot summers"... but we live in a loooooooooooong state!


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] it's been very hot here the last couple of days these shorts have saved my life
> lol



How are you making out with all the water restrictions?


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> I'm north of you, on the Central Coast, and it's been downright chilly! I was in pants and a cashmere cardi yesterday, with a silk/wool scarf wrapped around my neck. When people think "California" they think "hot summers"... but we live in a loooooooooooong state!





Verrrrry true it is very large.. And like awkwardly shaped lol . Where I am I tell people we have two weeks of winter summer and second summer lol!


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> How are you making out with all the water restrictions?




My family has been ok we do have yards but they are getting watered far less often these days lol it shows but everything is looking a bit dry in general. I can't believe there's people still wasting water, letting their sprinklers go on in the hottest part of the day (that's not even good for your plants!!) washing their cars. It's incredible. orange county isn't as effected by it as LA, we have a water recycling program in place that people want to try and get other counties to do. We'll see.. Lol

Either way it's been mid to high 80s and its even worse because I have a black car lol. My school keeps things freezing so I never know what to wear lol [emoji21]


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Verrrrry true it is very large.. And like awkwardly shaped lol . Where I am I tell people we have two weeks of winter summer and second summer lol!


And we have 4 seasons: rain, spring, fog, and then spring again!

I don't tolerate high temps very well, so I'm better off here. And it isn't foggy EVERY day in the summer... as a matter of fact, the sun is shining today!


----------



## Skater

Mooshooshoo said:


> :back2topic: Clipper in red buffalo for 3 days in London.... &#10084;&#65039;


Lovely!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> That's what I call handbag adventure sporting club!
> Go Collonil, go!!!



In response to my fried egg grumblings, man in my life said, "Grease is good for leather, isn't it?"
Apparently, he believes collonil gel is grease. 
Thank God we cleared that up, before I found him hovering over my bayswater with slices of bacon. 

Add in tower of flame, rising from nearby grill--definitely handbag adventure sporting club moment! 
Awesome.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> In response to my fried egg grumblings, man in my life said, "Grease is good for leather, isn't it?"
> Apparently, he believes collonil gel is grease.
> Thank God we cleared that up, before I found him hovering over my bayswater with slices of bacon.
> 
> *Add in tower of flame, rising from nearby grill*--definitely handbag adventure sporting club moment!
> Awesome.


Too bad you couldn't grab a photo of it... but i'm sure you were too busy panicking!   

Bacon on the Bayswater! Hysterical!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Too bad you couldn't grab a photo of it... but i'm sure you were too busy panicking!
> 
> Bacon on the Bayswater! Hysterical!



Hehehe--the lunatic chef had the idea that we would catch flying egg pieces in our mouths.
It was a duck & cover extravaganza.
Once saw mulberry was fine, figured grease would wash out of clothes & tried to play. Epic fail @ gobbling airborne food, sadly.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--the lunatic chef had the idea that we would catch flying egg pieces in our mouths.
> It was a duck & cover extravaganza.
> Once saw mulberry was fine, figured grease would wash out of clothes & tried to play. *Epic fail @ gobbling airborne food, sadly.*



I'm not so sure that's anything to be ashamed of... can't imagine applying for a job where that particular skill set is a requirement!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> In response to my fried egg grumblings, man in my life said, "Grease is good for leather, isn't it?"
> Apparently, he believes collonil gel is grease.
> Thank God we cleared that up, before I found him hovering over my bayswater with slices of bacon.
> 
> Add in tower of flame, rising from nearby grill--definitely handbag adventure sporting club moment!
> Awesome.



:lolots:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sounds like an interesting restaurant  

:back2topic: though please Ladies..... We've managed a full page with no pics! :useless:


----------



## moonriver99

BLee19x said:


> Me and Miss Dorset (and my other half) are off to the beach today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3023166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji16]


could I please ask what size your dorset is? is the medium dorset bigger than the regular, like how the medium lily is bigger than the regular lily? I'm quite petite so if I were to purchase one, it'd have to be the smaller size ^_^


----------



## Pessie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Sounds like an interesting restaurant
> 
> :back2topic: though please Ladies..... We've managed a full page with no pics! :useless:



Here you go Moo, new to me Miss Bluebell, brightened up a cold and cloudy day for me today!


----------



## McMillk

Pessie said:


> Here you go Moo, new to me Miss Bluebell, brightened up a cold and cloudy day for me today!




Pessy this is gorgeous !! saw it in red at the outlet but not sure I could have carried it off -loving it in this colour


----------



## BLee19x

moonriver99 said:


> could I please ask what size your dorset is? is the medium dorset bigger than the regular, like how the medium lily is bigger than the regular lily? I'm quite petite so if I were to purchase one, it'd have to be the smaller size ^_^




Of course! As far as I'm aware she's a medium? Well the only size they now do. I only got her in October so she's from the more up to date Dorsets. I think regular is the medium? I am only 5"3 and I posted a pic of her against me on here a few days ago which I'll post below. Does that give you a better idea of size?  x.


----------



## Ser

Switched from my somerset shoulder to my Bryn. Not used it in ages! Just love this bag!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Switched from my somerset shoulder to my Bryn. Not used it in ages! Just love this bag!!


Pretty bag! I notice that there are 3 places for the turnlock to go. Do they actually work, or re they decorative?


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Pretty bag! I notice that there are 3 places for the turnlock to go. Do they actually work, or re they decorative?


They all work, so you can use a different one depending on how full the bag is (I used to have a Bryn - sorry for butting in though!!)


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Pretty bag! I notice that there are 3 places for the turnlock to go. Do they actually work, or re they decorative?











Skater said:


> They all work, so you can use a different one depending on how full the bag is (I used to have a Bryn - sorry for butting in though!!)



Skater's right they all work. I tend to just use the middle lock. It's a roomier bag than I remember


----------



## fashionlover21

Ser said:


> Skater's right they all work. I tend to just use the middle lock. It's a roomier bag than I remember



It looks like a great bag! Never seen on irl.


----------



## Chiman

Guess what colour it is ..  good morning with lexi


----------



## Louliu71

Chiman said:


> Guess what colour it is ..  good morning with lexi




Choc choc?


----------



## moonriver99

BLee19x said:


> Of course! As far as I'm aware she's a medium? Well the only size they now do. I only got her in October so she's from the more up to date Dorsets. I think regular is the medium? I am only 5"3 and I posted a pic of her against me on here a few days ago which I'll post below. Does that give you a better idea of size?  x.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3026261


that's lovely - and a perfect size on you! thx so much for the mod shot. dunno if they still have these at the outlets but I'll enquire! I am desiring a sbs in oxblood, too, though, and may need to WAIT for some time until I can get either...


----------



## moonriver99

Pessie said:


> Here you go Moo, new to me Miss Bluebell, brightened up a cold and cloudy day for me today!


that's gorgeous! bluebell is such a lovely colour on the dorset!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Here you go Moo, new to me Miss Bluebell, brightened up a cold and cloudy day for me today!




This is one blue bag! No wonder it brightened your day. Very nice! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Switched from my somerset shoulder to my Bryn. Not used it in ages! Just love this bag!!




I'm always happy as soon as I see a Bryn...



Chiman said:


> Guess what colour it is ..  good morning with lexi




... and a Lexy. [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

moonriver99 said:


> that's gorgeous! bluebell is such a lovely colour on the dorset!


 


McMillk said:


> Pessy this is gorgeous !! saw it in red at the outlet but not sure I could have carried it off -loving it in this colour


 


Ludmilla said:


> This is one blue bag! No wonder it brightened your day. Very nice! [emoji4]


 
thanks   I thought it might be too bright for me, but now that its here I love it, great size in med too, and more robust than the original Dorset.  I'd recommend it!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Skater's right they all work. I tend to just use the middle lock. It's a roomier bag than I remember


Thank you! I love the look of this bag!


----------



## Chiman

Louliu71 said:


> Choc choc?



Yea  lovely understated choco


----------



## Chiman

Ludmilla said:


> I'm always happy as soon as I see a Bryn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... and a Lexy. [emoji4]



Thank you ))


----------



## Ser

fashionlover21 said:


> It looks like a great bag! Never seen on irl.











Ludmilla said:


> I'm always happy as soon as I see a Bryn...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I love the look of this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  She went perfectly with my black and white summer dress yesterday
Click to expand...


----------



## BLee19x

Wearing my oak Dorset high boots for the first time since getting them (YAAAAY) was nervous to wear them so had to bite the bullet and today was a cause for celebration after passing all my exams! Yay! And then my matching oak Dorset tote!


----------



## Mulbs

Congrats on passing your exams and on your lovely mulberry family! Boots and bag are gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## Pessie

Mulbs said:


> Congrats on passing your exams and on your lovely mulberry family! Boots and bag are gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji3]


+1 you look lovely


----------



## jp23

Cheating with my antigona today [emoji85]


----------



## MissStephie

Carried my Willow today to the private sale...it was extraordinary to carry such a precious bag through the streets of Munich, haven't had a problem with the open top as I carried her most of the time in the crook of my arm 
Unfortunately the Mulberry staff didn't recognize it


----------



## BLee19x

Pessie said:


> +1 you look lovely







Mulbs said:


> Congrats on passing your exams and on your lovely mulberry family! Boots and bag are gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji3]




Aww thanks guys!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## jp23

MissStephie said:


> Carried my Willow today to the private sale...it was extraordinary to carry such a precious bag through the streets of Munich, haven't had a problem with the open top as I carried her most of the time in the crook of my arm
> Unfortunately the Mulberry staff didn't recognize it




Back when I had my cookie no one said anything when I went to the outlet either! I especially like your Willow


----------



## Designerhbgirl

BLee19x said:


> Wearing my oak Dorset high boots for the first time since getting them (YAAAAY) was nervous to wear them so had to bite the bullet and today was a cause for celebration after passing all my exams! Yay! And then my matching oak Dorset tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029783


Congratulations on passing your exams! Love your boots and tote


----------



## J_lou

BLee19x said:


> Wearing my oak Dorset high boots for the first time since getting them (YAAAAY) was nervous to wear them so had to bite the bullet and today was a cause for celebration after passing all my exams! Yay! And then my matching oak Dorset tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029783




Boots are amazing!!


----------



## Crica

Going out with blossom today..sorry photo is not great


----------



## Taimi

Crica said:


> Going out with blossom today..sorry photo is not great



I love the steel blue!  I'd love to have a bag in that colour... But, I'll be on the couch for a while I'm afraid.


----------



## DiJe40

Crica said:


> Going out with blossom today..sorry photo is not great




Lovely..do you leave the short strap on going out? My Cara pochette is on it's way and I don't know how to wear it, yet..


----------



## Crica

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely..do you leave the short strap on going out? My Cara pochette is on it's way and I don't know how to wear it, yet..



Hya,yes I leave both straps when going out :o),today is the first time I use it as a "bag" .I normally carry it inside a bigger bag as a wallet/make up bag without the longer strap


----------



## Crica

Crica said:


> Hya,yes I leave both straps when going out :o),today is the first time I use it as a "bag" .I normally carry it inside a bigger bag as a wallet/make up bag without the longer strap



Sorry it was meant to be a smile face.. not t angry one :sly:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today it's my new to me olive Euston...


----------



## Ria2011

Emerald mabel after cheating all week with my LV speedy and epi petit noe


----------



## RebeccaClements

My beautiful ginger bayswater. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

Mulbs said:


> Congrats on passing your exams and on your lovely mulberry family! Boots and bag are gorgeous!! [emoji7][emoji3]


+1! You look terrific!


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel after cheating all week with my LV speedy and epi petit noe


Gorgeous color!


----------



## steph22

With medium Lily today.


----------



## ElainePG

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful ginger bayswater. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030536


What a lovely ginger color!


----------



## ElainePG

steph22 said:


> With medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 3030785


Your entire outfit is terrific! Are those Hotter shoes? They look identical to a pair of Hotter Thalia shoes that I own in black and also in red (and which, sadly, have been discontinued).


----------



## steph22

ElainePG said:


> Your entire outfit is terrific! Are those Hotter shoes? They look identical to a pair of Hotter Thalia shoes that I own in black and also in red (and which, sadly, have been discontinued).




Thanks! No they are from Dune which you can still get in black or tan.


----------



## J_lou

steph22 said:


> With medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 3030785




Nice style [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Ria2011

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thanks Elaine


----------



## Ria2011

Black somerset drawstring bag today


----------



## Mooshooshoo

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful ginger bayswater. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030536


Lush


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ria2011 said:


> Emerald mabel after cheating all week with my LV speedy and epi petit noe




Gorgeous colour Ria, lovely Mabel  


Cheating with my LV Alma today and McQ scarf. PP works well x-body for me when walking into work


----------



## Poppet46

steph22 said:


> With medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 3030785


You look fab - tres chic - love the whole outfit!


----------



## LoupyLou

steph22 said:


> With medium Lily today.
> 
> View attachment 3030785



I want one! You look fab too.


----------



## BLee19x

Medium lily in dark blush came to afternoon tea with me today! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## merja




----------



## ElainePG

BLee19x said:


> Medium lily in dark blush came to afternoon tea with me today! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035058


Such a pretty color!


----------



## ElainePG

What a handsome bag! Is it heavy?


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi mulberry fans. I saw a special bag in store last week. It's reversible. Does anyone here know the name of the bag? Any comments/pro & cons and photo mod will be much appreciated. TIA


----------



## ElainePG

casseyelsie said:


> Hi mulberry fans. I saw a special bag in store last week. It's reversible. Does anyone here know the name of the bag? Any comments/pro & cons and photo mod will be much appreciated. TIA


I believe you're thinking of the Delphie. It comes in several color combinations... the one I've seen pictures of is navy/jungle green. I haven't seen it IRL, though.


----------



## casseyelsie

ElainePG said:


> I believe you're thinking of the Delphie. It comes in several color combinations... the one I've seen pictures of is navy/jungle green. I haven't seen it IRL, though.




Thanks so much. I will try to search for mod photo of that bag and read review. I think I have fallen in love with it and wanna add her to my wish list!


----------



## merja

ElainePG said:


> What a handsome bag! Is it heavy?




It weights around 1300 g .  Its made of thick leather... and has a lot of hardware.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks so much. I will try to search for mod photo of that bag and read review. I think I have fallen in love with it and wanna add her to my wish list!


Here you go..... (In the sale too!)


----------



## Mulbs

Could it be the campden clutch ? I don't have one so can't give comments or photos....

Today I'm using my arundel tote with my hibiscus tassle bag charm as I'm lugging a laptop around today!  [emoji3]


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

Bayswater in croc choc


----------



## cberrill2

Mulbs said:


> Could it be the campden clutch ? I don't have one so can't give comments or photos....
> 
> Today I'm using my arundel tote with my hibiscus tassle bag charm as I'm lugging a laptop around today!  [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3035828


Oooh I hadn't seen photos of these before on here; I love! Very nice accessory too!


----------



## Mulbs

cberrill2 said:


> Oooh I hadn't seen photos of these before on here; I love! Very nice accessory too!




Thanks cberrill! This is proving to be a very useful tote but I don't think there has been a reveal of the Arundel on TPF as yet.


----------



## Skater

Mulbs, the Arundel tote looks great! 

How do you find it? I've always thought it looked like a good option for carrying a laptop around... and it doesn't seem heavy either...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

I've just changed over to my new to me black NVT bayswater tote... Bought from the lovely Shian at NPN. Service was a fab as ever. No complaints.


----------



## Louliu71

Mulbs said:


> Could it be the campden clutch ? I don't have one so can't give comments or photos....
> 
> Today I'm using my arundel tote with my hibiscus tassle bag charm as I'm lugging a laptop around today!  [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3035828




I love this, saw the basket weave with the jungle green tassel and it looked amazing.


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> I've just changed over to my new to me black NVT bayswater tote... Bought from the lovely Shian at NPN. Service was a fab as ever. No complaints.




Lovely bag.. Is it as heavy as a Bayswater?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely bag.. Is it as heavy as a Bayswater?



I guess it depends how much you carry but right now, she's not as heavy as a bays. I Was after an open bag that I could have as a work overnight bag. She's perfect and the patina on her is just great. I've given her a good nourish and water stop and she's smells absolutely divine now.


----------



## Mulbs

Skater said:


> Mulbs, the Arundel tote looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> How do you find it? I've always thought it looked like a good option for carrying a laptop around... and it doesn't seem heavy either...




Thanks Skater! Very light tote that is comfortable to carry. Fits easily over the shoulder(longer handle drop than bays) but is comfortable on crook of arm too. Great laptop bag with a zipped section too. Like the 3 compartments which help support your contents (rather than laptop moving around) and make it easier to locate your items. Leather is beautiful and smooth but the calf leather whilst luxurious can scratch easily. The tote is more structured than other mulberry styles which suits me. I got this in a new condition but preloved so it was a great price (way less than current sale price for the seasonal colours). The tassel bag charm was purchased in the sale so all in all it was a bargain! [emoji3]


----------



## Crica

Taking my lily today to work with me


----------



## Skater

Mulbs said:


> Thanks Skater! Very light tote that is comfortable to carry. Fits easily over the shoulder(longer handle drop than bays) but is comfortable on crook of arm too. Great laptop bag with a zipped section too. Like the 3 compartments which help support your contents (rather than laptop moving around) and make it easier to locate your items. Leather is beautiful and smooth but the calf leather whilst luxurious can scratch easily. The tote is more structured than other mulberry styles which suits me. I got this in a new condition but preloved so it was a great price (way less than current sale price for the seasonal colours). The tassel bag charm was purchased in the sale so all in all it was a bargain! [emoji3]


Thanks for the review, it sounds great!

Am tempted by the 'coming soon' taupe or oxblood...


----------



## Skater

Crica said:


> Taking my lily today to work with me


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Chiman

Crica said:


> Taking my lily today to work with me



She takes my breath away! Omg...wish I could still get it in m.


----------



## Crica

Chiman said:


> She takes my breath away! Omg...wish I could still get it in m.



Yes she is lovely..I got her in Bicester around october 2013..she had a tassel but I took it out as I am not a huge fan of tassels


----------



## Chiman

[MENTION][/MENTION]





Crica said:


> Yes she is lovely..I got her in Bicester around october 2013..she had a tassel but I took it out as I am not a huge fan of tassels



I love the burgundy colour and the leather also with rivets  so adorable.. I'm looking for a lily for a while but still couldn't find one. This lovely matte lily definitely on my wish list


----------



## Crica

Chiman said:


> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> 
> I love the burgundy colour and the leather also with rivets  so adorable.. I'm looking for a lily for a while but still couldn't find one. This lovely matte lily definitely on my wish list



Thank you


----------



## jp23

Old faithful today [emoji177]


----------



## coffeecup1828

Crica said:


> Yes she is lovely..I got her in Bicester around october 2013..she had a tassel but I took it out as I am not a huge fan of tassels


I love the little studs on your lily, and I like it better without the tassel too


----------



## Crica

Clakas said:


> I love the little studs on your lily, and I like it better without the tassel too


Thank you


----------



## moonriver99

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3037832
> 
> 
> Old faithful today [emoji177]


very classic! is this the regular?


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3037832
> 
> 
> Old faithful today [emoji177]




Gorgeous leather


----------



## ElainePG

Crica said:


> Taking my lily today to work with me


Gorgeous color, and I simply adore the little rivets marching around the border... it really makes the shape of the bag pop! Was this a special issue? I don't think I've ever seen one like this before.


----------



## remainsilly

Tricolor primrose, oxblood/oak/poppy red 
 love


----------



## arnoldscigar

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose, oxblood/oak/poppy red
> love


wow i love it! beautiful


----------



## J_lou

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose, oxblood/oak/poppy red
> 
> love




Lovely!
I moved on my aubergine primrose earlier in the year which I'm now regretting!
There is one on NPN at the moment but I am going to browse the store on Sunday first [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose, oxblood/oak/poppy red
> love


Ooh! Lovely! I adore multicolored bags.


----------



## Chiman

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3037832
> 
> 
> Old faithful today [emoji177]



Lovely lexi! I'm using it every day now too!


----------



## Chiman

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose, oxblood/oak/poppy red
> love



Such classic piece  love it too!


----------



## jp23

moonriver99 said:


> very classic! is this the regular?




Hey! Yes she was my first mulberry


----------



## jp23

Chiman said:


> Lovely lexi! I'm using it every day now too!




Thanks! It's such a handy bag I'm wanting a black one too but I have a TON of black [emoji85]


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous leather




Thank you! She sure is showing her age


----------



## Crica

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous color, and I simply adore the little rivets marching around the border... it really makes the shape of the bag pop! Was this a special issue? I don't think I've ever seen one like this before.



Thank you, I dont think it was a special edition but I think this style of lily was released by Mulbs circa 2012 as I got from mulbs biscester village on oct2013...


----------



## Chiman

jp23 said:


> Thanks! It's such a handy bag I'm wanting a black one too but I have a TON of black [emoji85]



Same here &#128584;&#128584; I got two black lexis ...am thinking to let go


----------



## Mumofthree

Ria2011 said:


> Black somerset drawstring bag today



Lovely bag. I have this one in oak


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Thanks! It's such a handy bag I'm wanting a black one too but I have a TON of black [emoji85]


 

a girl can never have too many black bags... they go with everything!


----------



## mrsbambam

First outing for my Lily today! Off for a night away in London. Sprayed her with loads of protector last night and got fingers crossed for no rain...


----------



## Ria2011

Mumofthree said:


> Lovely bag. I have this one in oak


Thank you, I would love the oak one as it's gorgeous. Lucky you


----------



## Ria2011

Keep the gorgeous pics coming ladies; loving the lilies and and lexie.


----------



## remainsilly

J_lou said:


> Lovely!
> I moved on my aubergine primrose earlier in the year which I'm now regretting!
> There is one on NPN at the moment but I am going to browse the store on Sunday first [emoji4]



I've guessed who owns that npn bag.
I don't resell.Tricolor primrose is my fave--but not for everyday, imo.
-----
Thanks for primmy love, ladies.


----------



## J_lou

Del Rey in red glossy goat for work for the last few weeks. Trying to feel summery! I live in hope[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Louliu71

Old faithful bella oak satchel Westfield on way to M to pick up mini Lexi and cara camouflage purse


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose, oxblood/oak/poppy red
> 
> love




Oh, look who is having an outing! Beautiful Mrs. Primrose! [emoji4]


----------



## Mumofthree

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you, I would love the oak one as it's gorgeous. Lucky you



Thank you. Had it as a birthday present last year. I'd love a black one!!


----------



## Ria2011

Grass green lily yesterday  (forgot to take a pic) & del rey today.


----------



## jp23

Out with cecily for fathers day brunch!


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3040234
> 
> 
> Out with cecily for fathers day brunch!


You look amazing and I love your Valentino (?) shoes ! Xx


----------



## jp23

NY2005 said:


> You look amazing and I love your Valentino (?) shoes ! Xx




Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;! And yes they are the rockstud kitten heels in blush!


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> Thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;! And yes they are the rockstud kitten heels in blush!


Love them! And your Laduree bag charm. A lovely outfit, hope you had a lovely day on Father's Day! There is a lot of love for Valentino on this forum!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3040234
> 
> 
> Out with cecily for fathers day brunch!



Hey JP adorable Cecily. Great look too...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily yesterday  (forgot to take a pic) & del rey today.



Great outfit RIA, love the LV scarf


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3040234
> 
> 
> Out with cecily for fathers day brunch!


The lock on Cecily is so, so, so pretty! A perfect pairing with the Valentino kitten heels. Such a sweet outfit!


----------



## aeky168

My Brynmore for working today.....so lovely bag!!


----------



## aeky168

My business bag.....I normally use it when I have business meeting. It's good and vintage style


----------



## Bagwis

Finally had the chance to use her medium sized khaki cara during my daughter's graduation ceremony.


----------



## ElainePG

Bagwis said:


> Finally had the chance to use her medium sized khaki cara during my daughter's graduation ceremony.


Love the color!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> The lock on Cecily is so, so, so pretty! A perfect pairing with the Valentino kitten heels. Such a sweet outfit!




Thank you! I was feeling girly lol


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> View attachment 3040234
> 
> 
> Out with cecily for fathers day brunch!


 Gorgeous outfit jp23!



Ukpandagirl said:


> Great outfit RIA, love the LV scarf



Thanks Ukpandagirl, LV scarfs are my current addiction


----------



## cberrill2

Poppy bays day today!


----------



## Loveheart

It's been a while since I had a complete Mulberry day. 
Medium mushroom lily with Cara pouch, sea blue wallet and other SLGs


----------



## Elendil

Blenheim is my company today.


----------



## ElainePG

cberrill2 said:


> Poppy bays day today!


Fabulous color! Does Mulberry still sell bags in the Poppy color, or did I manage to let that pass me by?


----------



## ElainePG

Loveheart said:


> It's been a while since I had a complete Mulberry day.
> Medium mushroom lily with Cara pouch, sea blue wallet and other SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042926


I love your collection!


----------



## ElainePG

Elendil said:


> Blenheim is my company today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043158


This is a great old-style Blenheim... like one of those old-fashioned school bags! The colors are great.


----------



## Mulbs

Black NVT East West has been my work bag today!


----------



## casseyelsie

Elendil said:


> Blenheim is my company today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043158




Very nice!


----------



## cberrill2

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous color! Does Mulberry still sell bags in the Poppy color, or did I manage to let that pass me by?


Hello! This one is a glossy goat which is A/W last year; I think they are reviving the colour for this year but in NVT- if you keep an eye out they will come round! I cannot enthuse about this colour enough- its so versatile and a real eye catcher


----------



## ElainePG

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! This one is a glossy goat which is A/W last year; I think they are reviving the colour for this year but in NVT-* if you keep an eye out they will come round!* I cannot enthuse about this colour enough- its so versatile and a real eye catcher



I'll watch for it! Definitely would love a Bays Double Zip in this color. Would adore glossy goat, but NVT would be fine, too.


----------



## Loveheart

ElainePG said:


> I love your collection!



Thanks Elaine 
You have some mighty fine bags too, if I remember well, you admire Balenciaga too no?


----------



## ElainePG

Loveheart said:


> Thanks Elaine
> You have some mighty fine bags too, if I remember well, you admire Balenciaga too no?


I admire Balenciaga, yes! I have a Town, a City, and then this winter I bought a Le Dix Cartable in cobalt blue. The reveal for that one is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-le-dix-cartable-satchel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html

The Le Dix is interesting, because it's so different from the "usual" slouchy Bal bags. This spring I made my first trip to a Balenziaga boutique, and I could not BELIEVE how snooty they were! I was even carrying a Bal bag when I went in, so they should have been nice to me... right? The funny thing was, they were right next door to a Mulberry boutique, where they were SUPER nice to me. So I ended up buying a Bayswater Double-Zip. But if the idiots at Balenciaga had been nicer, it might have gone the other way!

Too bad for them... I love my D-Z! (It's the one in my avatar.)


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> I admire Balenciaga, yes! I have a Town, a City, and then this winter I bought a Le Dix Cartable in cobalt blue. The reveal for that one is here: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-le-dix-cartable-satchel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html
> 
> The Le Dix is interesting, because it's so different from the "usual" slouchy Bal bags. This spring I made my first trip to a Balenziaga boutique, and I could not BELIEVE how snooty they were! I was even carrying a Bal bag when I went in, so they should have been nice to me... right? The funny thing was, they were right next door to a Mulberry boutique, where they were SUPER nice to me. So I ended up buying a Bayswater Double-Zip. But if the idiots at Balenciaga had been nicer, it might have gone the other way!
> 
> Too bad for them... I love my D-Z! (It's the one in my avatar.)





I've been had a balenciaga kick too I love your blue it's such a stunning color. I have two ME city bags and I'm wanting a third eventually. I'm such a cheater these days, I only have three mulberry left out of what used to be my
15 bag collection [emoji87]  my black city or either of my givenchys have been my everyday bags lately [emoji85] so bad..


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> I've been had a balenciaga kick too I love your blue it's such a stunning color. I have two ME city bags and I'm wanting a third eventually. I'm such a cheater these days, I only have three mulberry left out of what used to be my
> 15 bag collection [emoji87]  my black city or either of my givenchys have been my everyday bags lately [emoji85] so bad..


I think most of us go through designer phases. When I first started learning about & buying designer bags, it was all about Marc Jacobs. Then I fell in love with Balenciaga. Then I got hooked on Mulberry. Now I try to "spread the love" and not focus on just one designer, but see what each designer has in his/her collection that really appeals to me.


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> I think most of us go through designer phases. When I first started learning about & buying designer bags, it was all about Marc Jacobs. Then I fell in love with Balenciaga. Then I got hooked on Mulberry. Now I try to "spread the love" and not focus on just one designer, but see what each designer has in his/her collection that really appeals to me.




Exactly! I am where you are now I took the plunge and completely redid my collection and diversified it. I went after my dream bags that I thought were too far out reach. Cut my collection down from 15 to 10 but am veeeery satisfied [emoji4] I'm going to take an updated family photo soon!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Exactly! I am where you are now I took the plunge and completely redid my collection and diversified it. I went after my dream bags that I thought were too far out reach. Cut my collection down from 15 to 10 but am veeeery satisfied [emoji4] *I'm going to take an updated family photo soon!*



Great! Look forward to seeing it! 

I downsized, too... consigned/donated my non-designer bags, which freed up a TON of closet space! They were pretty bags, but I had "outgrown" them.


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Great! Look forward to seeing it!
> 
> 
> 
> I downsized, too... consigned/donated my non-designer bags, which freed up a TON of closet space! They were pretty bags, but I had "outgrown" them.




Lol I just took a new shot of them all lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yes I did that with clothes since I am moving cross country soon I totally cleared out my closet and took some
Of my clothing to trade in places and got some new stuff. It feels so good to have a clean fresh start you know? Even if it is just clothing lol


----------



## Chiman

jp23 said:


> Lol I just took a new shot of them all lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044212
> 
> 
> Yes I did that with clothes since I am moving cross country soon I totally cleared out my closet and took some
> Of my clothing to trade in places and got some new stuff. It feels so good to have a clean fresh start you know? Even if it is just clothing lol



I love your family shot  especially the valentine  you tracked them all down such good pieces of versatile bags! I've recently moved on to some new designers too


----------



## msdiene

jp23 said:


> Lol I just took a new shot of them all lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044212
> 
> 
> Yes I did that with clothes since I am moving cross country soon I totally cleared out my closet and took some
> Of my clothing to trade in places and got some new stuff. It feels so good to have a clean fresh start you know? Even if it is just clothing lol



This is a great collection!  Diverse and classic.


----------



## jp23

Chiman said:


> I love your family shot  especially the valentine  you tracked them all down such good pieces of versatile bags! I've recently moved on to some new designers too




Thank you! Congrats! Who are you into these days? I'm so curious to see what others are indulging in. [emoji39]


----------



## jp23

msdiene said:


> This is a great collection!  Diverse and classic.




Thank you! I was trying to get my hands on all the bags I had always wanted but thought were too far out of reach!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loving the jacket.... 

But :back2topic: please Ladies....


----------



## Mulberrygal

Loveheart said:


> It's been a while since I had a complete Mulberry day.
> Medium mushroom lily with Cara pouch, sea blue wallet and other SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042926



Lovely colours Loveheart all looking good together. Great bag and accessories  I'm feeling the Mulberry love again 




jp23 said:


> My grandma and I went coat shopping the other day in hopes to nab one on sale hahaha! I've been loosing weight so I don't want to commit to anything quite yet! She is going to buy me a really nice one as a graduation gift because I've always loved beautiful coats but could never justify owning one in this LA heat! (I woke up sweating this morning it's horrible lol). Im thinking acne velcoite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045223
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waitlisted and won't know if I get one until August but after trying on everyones prefall stuff this one just seemed most the practical! It's leather and completely lined in shearling. It's oversized and no fuss It just about hits me right and the bottom of my bum lol! Plus it's all black with shiver hard ware [emoji7] I'm hoping it's the one but we'll see I'm open to suggestions any of you have [emoji10]!



Gorgeous jacket and what a lovely Grandma you must have, good to be spoiled.


----------



## Ser

Taking my oak Somerset shoulder with me shopping today. I'm buying some last few things for my wedding and honeymoon.  She's a fab, light, and easy to carry bag


----------



## McMillk

Loving my shoulder bays today !


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Bayswater dz tote in red x


----------



## Mulbs

Hibiscus Lily to theatre today! [emoji3]


----------



## purse mommy

I'm in love with my Bayswater. I can carry all my essentials in it and it still fits on my shoulder.


----------



## ElainePG

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3047818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with my Bayswater. I can carry all my essentials in it and it still fits on my shoulder.


It's gorgeous! Is the color chocolate brown? So cute with a scarf tied on it.


----------



## ElainePG

Mulbs said:


> Hibiscus Lily to theatre today! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3047513


Love that hibiscus color, and the leather threaded thru the straps is such a classic look.


----------



## purse mommy

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! Is the color chocolate brown? So cute with a scarf tied on it.




Yes it's chocolate brown. It goes with everything


----------



## Mulbs

ElainePG said:


> Love that hibiscus color, and the leather threaded thru the straps is such a classic look.




Thanks ElainePG. Love the lily style! [emoji3]


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Arundel tote today x


----------



## 2manyhorses

My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol


----------



## Pessie

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol



It certainly does!  Looking gorgeous


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol



Love the colour


----------



## 2manyhorses

Pessie said:


> It certainly does!  Looking gorgeous



the only Mulberry I'm not afraid to use lol


----------



## 2manyhorses

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Love the colour



thanks, I'm loving oak more and more, the colour changes in the leather are gorgeous


----------



## Mooshooshoo

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol


Yum


----------



## Taro

In Colorado on the way to Pikes Peak, we took a pit stop at a small shop near a lake. DF snapped this candid as I was walking toward the water's edge. Of course I am carrying a nice bag even with sand all around me &#128514;

Mulberry pocket bayswater, black NVT with brass hardware


----------



## remainsilly

Taro said:


> In Colorado on the way to Pikes Peak, we took a pit stop at a small shop near a lake. DF snapped this candid as I was walking toward the water's edge. Of course I am carrying a nice bag even with sand all around me &#128514;
> 
> Mulberry pocket bayswater, black NVT with brass hardware



You daredevil! 
Looks great. Enjoy trip.


----------



## remainsilly

After close to 3 months' use, bag has developed deliciously carefree, "boho urban" slouch.
As dear friend commented, "You cannot stop using that bag."
No, I admit it--I cannot. 

Regular size alice in sea blue.


----------



## Ludmilla

Taro said:


> In Colorado on the way to Pikes Peak, we took a pit stop at a small shop near a lake. DF snapped this candid as I was walking toward the water's edge. Of course I am carrying a nice bag even with sand all around me [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry pocket bayswater, black NVT with brass hardware




Great picture! Shows perfectly that a nice bag fits every situation. [emoji4]


----------



## Ser

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol



That's lovely


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> After close to 3 months' use, bag has developed deliciously carefree, "boho urban" slouch.
> 
> As dear friend commented, "You cannot stop using that bag."
> 
> No, I admit it--I cannot.
> 
> 
> 
> Regular size alice in sea blue.




Hehehe. Nice bags want to be carried. And need to be carried. Enjoy your carefree boho urban Alice. [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Taro said:


> In Colorado on the way to Pikes Peak, we took a pit stop at a small shop near a lake. DF snapped this candid as I was walking toward the water's edge. Of course I am carrying a nice bag even with sand all around me &#128514;
> 
> Mulberry pocket bayswater, black NVT with brass hardware



Great bag, wonderful picture! There is always a place for a tremendous bag!


----------



## Poppet46

Taro said:


> In Colorado on the way to Pikes Peak, we took a pit stop at a small shop near a lake. DF snapped this candid as I was walking toward the water's edge. Of course I am carrying a nice bag even with sand all around me &#128514;
> 
> Mulberry pocket bayswater, black NVT with brass hardware


Wow what a great shot! X


----------



## Poppet46

remainsilly said:


> After close to 3 months' use, bag has developed deliciously carefree, "boho urban" slouch.
> As dear friend commented, "You cannot stop using that bag."
> No, I admit it--I cannot.
> 
> Regular size alice in sea blue.


Great bag love the colour combo


----------



## Poppet46

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol


This bag is lush


----------



## Poppet46

Ser said:


> Taking my oak Somerset shoulder with me shopping today. I'm buying some last few things for my wedding and honeymoon.  She's a fab, light, and easy to carry bag


Lovely bag Ser, countdown to wedding how many days now?


----------



## Poppet46

Mulbs said:


> Hibiscus Lily to theatre today! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3047513


Lily envy :greengrin:


----------



## Mulbs

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Arundel tote today x



Great bag. I have this in black. Love it in blue! 


2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol


 
Bag looks yummy! 



Taro said:


> In Colorado on the way to Pikes Peak, we took a pit stop at a small shop near a lake. DF snapped this candid as I was walking toward the water's edge. Of course I am carrying a nice bag even with sand all around me &#128514;
> 
> Mulberry pocket bayswater, black NVT with brass hardware



Wow. Fabulous picture. Takes my breath away and so does the bag!!! 


remainsilly said:


> After close to 3 months' use, bag has developed deliciously carefree, "boho urban" slouch.
> As dear friend commented, "You cannot stop using that bag."
> No, I admit it--I cannot.
> 
> Regular size alice in sea blue.



Looks absolutely gorgeous. Nice to see a lived in Alice!


----------



## Amachelle

Somerset shoulder out for gelato with my daughter today


----------



## Poppet46

Amachelle said:


> Somerset shoulder out for gelato with my daughter today


Beautiful bag, gelato looks pretty tasty too


----------



## AndreaClaire

Amachelle said:


> Somerset shoulder out for gelato with my daughter today


I have the same bag it was my first Mulberry [emoji7] the gelato looks yummy! Could do with some its been so hot.


----------



## Amachelle

Poppet46 said:


> Beautiful bag, gelato looks pretty tasty too











AndreaClaire said:


> I have the same bag it was my first Mulberry [emoji7] the gelato looks yummy! Could do with some its been so hot.



Gelato was great in the heat and reminded me of being on holiday 

Somerset did very well on her first outing, so easy to carry and spacious


----------



## Ser

Poppet46 said:


> Lovely bag Ser, countdown to wedding how many days now?



Thanks Poppet. 5 weeks on Thursday till the big day!! Can't wait!!


----------



## Poppet46

Ser said:


> Thanks Poppet. 5 weeks on Thursday till the big day!! Can't wait!!


How exciting, hope it's all coming together for you, so much organising!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for alice love, ladies.


----------



## fashionlover21

Perfect weather for a little oak! I do love real British summer time! Although it never seems to last long enough!


----------



## Taro

remainsilly said:


> You daredevil!
> Looks great. Enjoy trip.





Ludmilla said:


> Great picture! Shows perfectly that a nice bag fits every situation. [emoji4]





Izzy48 said:


> Great bag, wonderful picture! There is always a place for a tremendous bag!





Poppet46 said:


> Wow what a great shot! X





Mulbs said:


> Wow. Fabulous picture. Takes my breath away and so does the bag!!!




Thank you all  for your lovely comments!! I'm going through a big Mulberry kick since getting this bag and end up wanting to carry her everywhere, even in places where I prob shouldn't (pic is case in point)! Colorado and Pikes Peak was absolutely beautiful and now my bag has had that experience too


----------



## Taro

fashionlover21 said:


> Perfect weather for a little oak! I do love real British summer time! Although it never seems to last long enough!



Oak looks perfect for summer! Very casual chic, and you have great hair x


----------



## Taro

remainsilly said:


> After close to 3 months' use, bag has developed deliciously carefree, "boho urban" slouch.
> As dear friend commented, "You cannot stop using that bag."
> No, I admit it--I cannot.
> 
> Regular size alice in sea blue.



Wow I love this pic, looks better modeled on you than on the official site! The slouch is so lovely on your bag!



Amachelle said:


> Somerset shoulder out for gelato with my daughter today


Love this pic, we all notice the bag when others maybe just concentrating on that (admittedly extremely tempting) gelato! Yummy!


----------



## fashionlover21

Taro said:


> Oak looks perfect for summer! Very casual chic, and you have great hair x



Thank you xx


----------



## Ser

Wearing my new mulberry sandles on this very hot summer's day. They're very comfortable


----------



## suzi2704

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol


So pleased to see someone else with this gorgeous tote - like you said it is a real workhorse. It was part of the men's range but i love it and use it all the time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

2manyhorses said:


> thanks, I'm loving oak more and more, the colour changes in the leather are gorgeous



Oak = mulberry to me!!! Love a patina on oak


----------



## casseyelsie

fashionlover21 said:


> Perfect weather for a little oak! I do love real British summer time! Although it never seems to last long enough!




Love that color. Now u r making me considering selling my orange bays [emoji26]


----------



## McMillk

Can't bear to swap her this week


----------



## J.A.N.

On the hottest day on record this year a whopping 36.7 at Heathrow where I am.
I decided to go to Bournemouth beach with hubby where it was much cooler. Had a fab fab day. [emoji128][emoji133]
Didn't want to take a Mulberry bag in case it got ruined so opted for a Louis Vuitton small Pouchette and Kipling uj small bag and changed into my Mulberry black sandals  for waking in the beach


----------



## ncch

i have a cabbage green taylor that i bought a couple years ago.. i got it because i really liked the color but never used it because i thought the green was just too bright.  but i have been using it almost everyday this summer and i cant believe how it goes with everything!


----------



## 2manyhorses

remainsilly said:


> After close to 3 months' use, bag has developed deliciously carefree, "boho urban" slouch.
> As dear friend commented, "You cannot stop using that bag."
> No, I admit it--I cannot.
> 
> Regular size alice in sea blue.



oh loving the slouch and feeling the love for a Alice sister


----------



## 2manyhorses

J.A.N. said:


> On the hottest day on record this year a whopping 36.7 at Heathrow where I am.
> I decided to go to Bournemouth beach with hubby where it was much cooler. Had a fab fab day. [emoji128][emoji133]
> Didn't want to take a Mulberry bag in case it got ruined so opted for a Louis Vuitton small Pouchette and Kipling uj small bag and changed into my Mulberry black sandals  for waking in the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051827



the beach looks fab!!!
I was stuck in the office with my nose pressed against the window lol
roll on the weekend!


----------



## 2manyhorses

Amachelle said:


> Somerset shoulder out for gelato with my daughter today



yummy ice cream and bag!!!!


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ser said:


> Wearing my new mulberry sandles on this very hot summer's day. They're very comfortable



fab colour!!!!  Sandal twin lol I got them in black 
can't wait to wear them


----------



## 2manyhorses

suzi2704 said:


> So pleased to see someone else with this gorgeous tote - like you said it is a real workhorse. It was part of the men's range but i love it and use it all the time.



oh bag twin!!!!
I truly love this bag!!!
it's just so easy to use/wear 
certainly my best buy to date


----------



## 2manyhorses

elvisfan4life said:


> Oak = mulberry to me!!! Love a patina on oak



thanks Elvis 
I now have three oak items in the family, deffo my favourite colour


----------



## J.A.N.

2manyhorses said:


> the beach looks fab!!!
> 
> I was stuck in the office with my nose pressed against the window lol
> 
> roll on the weekend!




Yes it was same at our house all at work or babysitting
just a spur of the moment thing haven't been on a beach for yrs lol


----------



## Mooshooshoo

J.A.N. said:


> On the hottest day on record this year a whopping 36.7 at Heathrow where I am.
> I decided to go to Bournemouth beach with hubby where it was much cooler. Had a fab fab day. [emoji128][emoji133]
> Didn't want to take a Mulberry bag in case it got ruined so opted for a Louis Vuitton small Pouchette and Kipling uj small bag and changed into my Mulberry black sandals  for waking in the beach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3051827


You both look really happy  

most stylish sandals on the beach


----------



## Poppet46

McMillk said:


> Can't bear to swap her this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050795


Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Poppet46

ncch said:


> i have a cabbage green taylor that i bought a couple years ago.. i got it because i really liked the color but never used it because i thought the green was just too bright.  but i have been using it almost everyday this summer and i cant believe how it goes with everything!


Any mod shots?


----------



## ElainePG

McMillk said:


> Can't bear to swap her this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050795


Amazing color... I can see why!


----------



## batfish

ncch said:


> i have a cabbage green taylor that i bought a couple years ago.. i got it because i really liked the color but never used it because i thought the green was just too bright.  but i have been using it almost everyday this summer and i cant believe how it goes with everything!




Can we see some photos. I'd love one of those but they're as rare as hens teeth!


----------



## Crica

First outing with my mini lily today..early birthday present from DH and then off for holidayssss


----------



## Mulbs

Crica said:


> First outing with my mini lily today..early birthday present from DH and then off for holidayssss




Gorgeous! Going to use my mini lily today too! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Crica

Mulbs said:


> Gorgeous! Going to use my mini lily today too! [emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052805



Yeiii cool..I have a lot of stuff on it..had no idea it could fit so much tbh ..


----------



## Elendil

My Roxy and I are at the gym.


----------



## Ser

2manyhorses said:


> fab colour!!!!  Sandal twin lol I got them in black
> can't wait to wear them



Thank you. They're fab sandles


----------



## chanelchic18

Crica said:


> First outing with my mini lily today..early birthday present from DH and then off for holidayssss



It's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crica

chanelchic18 said:


> It's so gorgeous!!!


 Thank you


----------



## chanelchic18

Ser said:


> Wearing my new mulberry sandles on this very hot summer's day. They're very comfortable



They are definitely perfect pair for summer!!  Admiring


----------



## chanelchic18

2manyhorses said:


> My trusty Bryn tote which just gets better with use lol



Your tote looks so lovely!   You are definitely right about looking better with use!!!   I didn't know Brynn comes in tote style!!   Love this piece!!!


----------



## 2manyhorses

chanelchic18 said:


> Your tote looks so lovely!   You are definitely right about looking better with use!!!   I didn't know Brynn comes in tote style!!   Love this piece!!!



It came from Cheshire Oakes outlet store 
Total bargain too!
I have seen recent pics from various outlets on FB showing these in store and in different colours!
Better sit on my hands


----------



## McMillk

2manyhorses said:


> It came from Cheshire Oakes outlet store
> 
> Total bargain too!
> 
> I have seen recent pics from various outlets on FB showing these in store and in different colours!
> 
> Better sit on my hands




I didn't see this in Cheshire oaks last week. I want one now lol.


----------



## J.A.N.

Mooshooshoo said:


> You both look really happy
> 
> most stylish sandals on the beach



Thanks Mo me and hubby had a right laugh for once.


----------



## Poppet46

Crica said:


> First outing with my mini lily today..early birthday present from DH and then off for holidayssss


Gorgeous bag, enjoy your hols!


----------



## udara

My lovely small lily in pop red&#128157;&#128536;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

udara said:


> My lovely small lily in pop red&#128157;&#128536;



She's a beauty...am warming to red. Am all dark colours. Enjoy your Lily.


----------



## Puckle101

Another mini Lily on her first outing!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Puckle101 said:


> Another mini Lily on her first outing!



Soooo cute.... Lovely bag


----------



## ncch

this thread moves pretty quickly!


Poppet46 and batfish -  im experiencing some difficulties uploading pictures from the app for some reason?  i will try again later!


----------



## Amachelle

At work with gold crackled bays


----------



## remainsilly

Amachelle said:


> At work with gold crackled bays



A gorgeous star in sunlight!
Enjoy her.


----------



## msdiene

I love all of these mini Lilys!


----------



## AndreaClaire

My new graphite bayswater, is it weird I keep smelling the leather...and smiling like a cheshire cat &#128513;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Walking into work first thing with Plaster pink Daria satchel & McQ scarf....................................................and the sea looked so beautiful, I just had to share


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Walking into work first thing with Plaster pink Daria satchel & McQ scarf....................................................and the sea looked so beautiful, I just had to share


Love the view, and the daria of course


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Walking into work first thing with Plaster pink Daria satchel & McQ scarf....................................................and the sea looked so beautiful, I just had to share


Lovely color... the bag AND the sea!


----------



## idyllicwaters

Quick outing to the city for last minute buys for my upcoming trip with my mandarin Bayswater clutch!


----------



## ElainePG

idyllicwaters said:


> Quick outing to the city for last minute buys for my upcoming trip with my mandarin Bayswater clutch!
> 
> View attachment 3056122


That Mandarin is such a gorgeous color! I've been carrying a Mandarin bag all week (not Mulberry, *blush*) and I just love the pop!


----------



## idyllicwaters

ElainePG said:


> That Mandarin is such a gorgeous color! I've been carrying a Mandarin bag all week (not Mulberry, *blush*) and I just love the pop!




It really is a POP! I never thought I'd like something this shade but it's such a fun color.


----------



## Mulberrygal

idyllicwaters said:


> Quick outing to the city for last minute buys for my upcoming trip with my mandarin Bayswater clutch!
> 
> View attachment 3056122



Oh that looks fabulous, even more stunning with your dress. Gorgeous pop of colour, very summery.


----------



## Skater

Mulberrygal said:


> Walking into work first thing with Plaster pink Daria satchel & McQ scarf....................................................and the sea looked so beautiful, I just had to share


SO envious of your commute!!!


----------



## Skater

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh that looks fabulous, even more stunning with your dress. Gorgeous pop of colour, very summery.


+1, the bag goes perfectly with the dress!


----------



## Poppet46

Puckle101 said:


> Another mini Lily on her first outing!


Lily envy :greengrin: so gorgeous!!


----------



## Poppet46

remainsilly said:


> A gorgeous star in sunlight!
> Enjoy her.


Well said


----------



## Poppet46

idyllicwaters said:


> Quick outing to the city for last minute buys for my upcoming trip with my mandarin Bayswater clutch!
> 
> View attachment 3056122


Beautiful pop of colour, don't you find that mandarin goes with everything ?!


----------



## fashionlover21

At work with the bays. Only had her 2 months and feel like she's sagging already!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> At work with the bays. Only had her 2 months and feel like she's sagging already!



Get a samorga liner in her, that'll do the job! 

Still carrying my Bayswater Tote.. Loving her loads right now...


----------



## Bagwis

Taking my cara in the amusement park!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Poppet46 said:


> Beautiful pop of colour, don't you find that mandarin goes with everything ?!



I'm the opposite, love the colour but not sure what I could possibly wear it with, too much pink in my wardrobe, especially in summer dresses.  I was so tempted to get one and sure it would have gone with some of my work neutrals but resisted as I just didn't think it would be easy to wear. 

You can over think these things  wish I'd purchased now


----------



## Athenia

I have just bought an oversized Alexa in Champagne gold. I love it, the perfect bag for me to take to work. It's a little bit quirky yet smart enough. This has been a long search and several mistakes along the way but now I am happy.


----------



## ElainePG

Athenia said:


> I have just bought an oversized Alexa in Champagne gold. I love it, the perfect bag for me to take to work. It's a little bit quirky yet smart enough. This has been a long search and several mistakes along the way but now I am happy.


It is beyond gorgeous... wear it in good health!


----------



## remainsilly

Bagwis said:


> Taking my cara in the amusement park!



Energetic decor in that room!
Bag is calm island of leather joy.


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry dog has chosen oak double zip bays today.
Because it accentuates his blue collar & black foot pads, but does not interfere with naps.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen oak double zip bays today.
> 
> Because it accentuates his blue collar & black foot pads, but does not interfere with naps.




Fashionista dog!! Very well chosen. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Fashionista dog!! Very well chosen. [emoji4]


Thanks!
He's borrowing it, whilst I continued bleeding my way through home repair projects with electric saws & wood.


----------



## Poppet46

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen oak double zip bays today.
> Because it accentuates his blue collar & black foot pads, but does not interfere with naps.


Gorgeous bag and dog, maybe he should try his paw at the DIY And u take the nap


----------



## remainsilly

Poppet46 said:


> Gorgeous bag and dog, maybe he should try his paw at the DIY And u take the nap



Thank you.
I fear there'd be a frenzy of eating caulk, if he got involved.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I fear there'd be a frenzy of eating caulk, if he got involved.




Ha! I just wanted to tell you, that Poppet's idea is worth to be considered. [emoji6]


----------



## Ser

Cheating with my lovely soft mk tote from naughtipidginsnest


----------



## S44MHY

Taupe daria satchel for a trip to the dentist &#128513;


----------



## jp23

Mini Cara today! I think I'm going to keep her after all [emoji170]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also I lost the little loop that holds the handles together so I made a DIY version with my Clarence pin LOL


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Mini Cara today! I think I'm going to keep her after all [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060572
> 
> 
> 
> Also I lost the little loop that holds the handles together so I made a DIY version with my Clarence pin LOL
> View attachment 3060575



So we can be bag twins!


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> So we can be bag twins!




Yaaaaas! my grandma was going to buy me that coat but Canceled the order because she thought it was too expensive :/ so I'll buy it myself after the move and when i start working again! But instead she said she'll pay off my card debt wool! So it looks like I don't need to sell her


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Yaaaaas! my grandma was going to buy me that coat but Canceled the order because she thought it was too expensive :/ so I'll buy it myself after the move and when i start working again! But instead she said she'll pay off my card debt wool! So it looks like I don't need to sell her



Oh that's so kind of her. Glad you don't have to get rid of the cara now. I think you would have regretted it in the long run as she is a lovely colour and a great size.  I'm bias though as I love my mini cara. I may get her out for the weekend. But I was going to take my Euston out this weekend. Mmmmm decisions, decisions


----------



## purse mommy

i bought this baby in May but I just pulled it out for my upcoming birthday. She's gorgeous


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Mini Cara today! I think I'm going to keep her after all [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060572
> 
> 
> 
> Also I lost the little loop that holds the handles together so I made a DIY version with my Clarence pin LOL
> View attachment 3060575


Oh, your Cara is stunning! Love the blue color.


----------



## Louliu71

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3061005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this baby in May but I just pulled it out for my upcoming birthday. She's gorgeous




I want this! S@d the sofa!


----------



## DiJe40

Shopping and eating at the italian restaurant with Cara


----------



## aerinha

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3061005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this baby in May but I just pulled it out for my upcoming birthday. She's gorgeous


Is that oxblood?


----------



## Mulberrygal

jp23 said:


> Mini Cara today! I think I'm going to keep her after all [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060572
> 
> 
> 
> Also I lost the little loop that holds the handles together so I made a DIY version with my Clarence pin LOL
> View attachment 3060575



Yes I definitely think you should keep it JP, it really suits you, it's a fabulous younger persons bag IMO and I love the colour too, absolutely stunning blue.   I'm not a Cara fan myself, definitely too old to suit me but it looks great on others




ElainePG said:


> Oh, your Cara is stunning! Love the blue color.




+1


----------



## McMillk

Heading out with my 1st love; my first mulberry and my first restoration new to me East west bays


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes I definitely think you should keep it JP, it really suits you, it's a fabulous younger persons bag IMO and I love the colour too, absolutely stunning blue.   I'm not a Cara fan myself, definitely too old to suit me but it looks great on others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, your Cara is stunning! Love the blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukpandagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's so kind of her. Glad you don't have to get rid of the cara now. I think you would have regretted it in the long run as she is a lovely colour and a great size.  I'm bias though as I love my mini cara. I may get her out for the weekend. But I was going to take my Euston out this weekend. Mmmmm decisions, decisions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much! I was missing the second strap for so long it was hard to wear it as back pack but now that I can I LOVE the hands freeness of it! I had a photoshoot yesterday and it was nice to kinda let it just hang there on my back instead me me toting it around lol  I love the color too it's such a pop in my black wardrobe BUT the pin didn't work for long so i got to find a new replacement handle loop [emoji81]
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Mulberrygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely think you should keep it JP, it really suits you, it's a fabulous younger persons bag IMO and I love the colour too, absolutely stunning blue.   I'm not a Cara fan myself, definitely too old to suit me but it looks great on others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much! I was missing the second strap for so long it was hard to wear it as back pack but now that I can I LOVE the hands freeness of it! I had a photoshoot yesterday and it was nice to kinda let it just hang there on my back instead me me toting it around lol  I love the color too it's such a pop in my black wardrobe BUT the pin didn't work for long so i got to find a new replacement handle loop [emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that a backpack would be PERFECT for photo shoots!
Click to expand...


----------



## cberrill2

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3061005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this baby in May but I just pulled it out for my upcoming birthday. She's gorgeous




Lovely! Shrunken calf is gorgeous; just wanna reach through and touch- looks so tactile!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cberrill2 said:


> Lovely! Shrunken calf is gorgeous; just wanna reach through and touch- looks so tactile!


. LOVE shrunken calf. I have a regular bus buckle in black and love her to bits....


----------



## ElainePG

purse mommy said:


> View attachment 3061005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this baby in May but I just pulled it out for my upcoming birthday. She's gorgeous


Love the shrunken calf!


----------



## purse mommy

ElainePG said:


> Love the shrunken calf!




It's lovely


----------



## youngster

jp23 said:


> Thank you all so much! I was missing the second strap for so long it was hard to wear it as back pack but now that I can I LOVE the hands freeness of it! I had a photoshoot yesterday and it was nice to kinda let it just hang there on my back instead me me toting it around lol  I love the color too it's such a pop in my black wardrobe BUT the pin didn't work for long so i got to find a new replacement handle loop [emoji81]



I wonder if you contacted Mulberry if they could find a replacement handle loop for you?  Such a cute bag btw!!


----------



## jp23

youngster said:


> I wonder if you contacted Mulberry if they could find a replacement handle loop for you?  Such a cute bag btw!!




Oh yes they can lol I'm just too poor at the moment [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## youngster

jp23 said:


> Oh yes they can lol I'm just too poor at the moment [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Oh ok, lol!


----------



## jp23

youngster said:


> Oh ok, lol!




Ahahahaha student life! Though after my move I'm hoping to get a job and then my Cara can be complete again! What's funny is that as soon as the bag arrived I took it out of the box and looked at it and saw that piece I was like "yup that will be gone in no time" LOL


----------



## Amachelle

Using my trusty Somerset shoulder in the rain. Been using her non stop for 2 weeks and she's amazing


----------



## youngster

jp23 said:


> Ahahahaha student life! Though after my move I'm hoping to get a job and then my Cara can be complete again! What's funny is that as soon as the bag arrived I took it out of the box and looked at it and saw that piece I was like "yup that will be gone in no time" LOL



 
Good luck on getting that job!  And, then Cara can be made whole again!


----------



## ElainePG

Amachelle said:


> Using my trusty Somerset shoulder in the rain. Been using her non stop for 2 weeks and she's amazing


Good-looking bag!


----------



## ElainePG

youngster said:


> Good luck on getting that job!  And, then Cara can be made whole again!


+1


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> +1




Thank you [emoji177][emoji39]


----------



## jp23

Cheating today with my givenchy


----------



## Pessie

Heavy showers and dark clouds today so dug out my Tods G-line bag :rain:  feel like Mary Poppins carrying this bag - it holds so much!


----------



## jp23

Cara today to get my two new front teeth [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] !


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> Cara today to get my two new front teeth [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] !
> 
> View attachment 3066249


your teeth look lovely! I always like your photos. you always look great


----------



## jp23

CPrincessUK said:


> your teeth look lovely! I always like your photos. you always look great




thank you! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] 
I'm still getting used to my bite hahaha! My Cara has been seeing a lot of action lately I'm wearing her again today too! I will try to take a photo again later too! Thank you!


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> thank you! [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> I'm still getting used to my bite hahaha! My Cara has been seeing a lot of action lately I'm wearing her again today too! I will try to take a photo again later too! Thank you!


glad you didnt get rid of your cara. it is a lovely colour.
did you move on zigzag and valentines alexa in the end?


----------



## jp23

CPrincessUK said:


> glad you didnt get rid of your cara. it is a lovely colour.
> did you move on zigzag and valentines alexa in the end?




I moved on the zig zag to fund this baby! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3066790


I don't worry about her as much as the zigzag as the zigzag began to slouch a bit and wrinkle which made me a little crazy! This still has the edginess I was holding onto but is a little easier to care for!  I'm very happy with my collection at the moment I'm going to try to wear my valentine more for sure. Though I'm wanting a bayswater again but I'm firmly planted on the sofa [emoji23]


----------



## Poppet46

Been cheating for a wee while with this, size of a small chest fits everything and the kitchen sink and also goes with whatever I'm wearing :shame:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> Been cheating for a wee while with this, size of a small chest fits everything and the kitchen sink and also goes with whatever I'm wearing :shame:


 

lovely bag - v large which I approve of as most of my bags are big... trying to get all my crap in a mini lexi would be a major issue for me! 

I've been carrying my "preloved" Olive Euston and she's just the bomb.  So loving this design.  Love, love, love the oldies... still going strong in my collection.  Photo to follow shortly if my phone doesn't play up again!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Cara today to get my two new front teeth [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] !
> 
> View attachment 3066249


Your Cara and your teeth look lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> lovely bag - v large which I approve of as most of my bags are big... trying to get all my crap in a mini lexi would be a major issue for me!
> 
> I've been carrying my "preloved" Olive Euston and she's just the bomb.  So loving this design.  Love, love, love the oldies... still going strong in my collection.  Photo to follow shortly if my phone doesn't play up again!


Wow, ukpanda, I love the contrast and design of this design!


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> lovely bag - v large which I approve of as most of my bags are big... trying to get all my crap in a mini lexi would be a major issue for me!
> 
> I've been carrying my "preloved" Olive Euston and she's just the bomb.  So loving this design.  Love, love, love the oldies... still going strong in my collection.  Photo to follow shortly if my phone doesn't play up again!


Love this too and what a great colour!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Wow, ukpanda, I love the contrast and design of this design!





Poppet46 said:


> Love this too and what a great colour!



Thanks ladies. I always wants ones these in black (impossible to find at a sensible price) or an olive (that wasn't wrecked).  When I saw this on evilbay I had to have it and I won her for £151.09  She's a perfectly mid sized bag for me, I love the ease of the long strap and the crock of arm look is fab too. Her colour is just sooooo lovely. And then she's Darwin which means I sniff her a lot.... 

I'll get my coat!!   #iknowimasaddo


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks ladies. I always wants ones these in black (impossible to find at a sensible price) or an olive (that wasn't wrecked).  When I saw this on evilbay I had to have it and I won her for £151.09  She's a perfectly mid sized bag for me, I love the ease of the long strap and the crock of arm look is fab too. Her colour is just sooooo lovely. And then she's Darwin which means I sniff her a lot....
> 
> I'll get my coat!!   #iknowimasaddo


Not a saddo I think we're all secret sniffers!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> Not a saddo I think we're all secret sniffers!



I think you're right *hides head under rain Mac and runs for cover!*


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Me and my Euston are out again today! Enjoying the sun


----------



## CPrincessUK

Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby


----------



## remainsilly

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> Today in Cambridge



Loving the electric blue ZING!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby


Whoop whoop, a CP modelling pic! Looking stunning as always and love the colour pop.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thanks remainslilly and Ria.
This was a sneaky purchase some months ago from naughtipidgins. It is my bday/Christmas present. My bday is in December. Hehe.


----------



## rakhee81

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby




You look fab! Love the outfit! (And the bag of course!) [emoji4]


----------



## jp23

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby




Such a cute outfit! I love the Cecily so elegant!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby



Fabulous modelling pic as always CP, love the outfit with Cecily.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby


You look totally AMAZING!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Thanks remainslilly and Ria.
> This was a sneaky purchase some months ago from naughtipidgins. It is my bday/Christmas present. My bday is in December. Hehe.


My b'day is in December, too, and The Hubster bought my Bays Double-Zip (my present) at the end of April!:giggles:

What do you think? When December rolls around, will our husbands forget that they already bought us something?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> My b'day is in December, too, and The Hubster bought my Bays Double-Zip (my present) at the end of April!:giggles:
> 
> What do you think? When December rolls around, will our husbands forget that they already bought us something?



Yep. I got a Bayswater out of mine in October for Christmas last year. He forgot and then bought me a purse in November, and and small purse in December!!! They always forget tee hee


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> My b'day is in December, too, and The Hubster bought my Bays Double-Zip (my present) at the end of April!:giggles:
> 
> What do you think? When December rolls around, will our husbands forget that they already bought us something?



I wish!! Hubby bought me a black Michael kors jet set while we were in Lisbon before Easter as the exchange rate was good. That was my bday Christmas present from him and he says he isn't going to forget! Haha. He will get me a small present.
However I can get myself another present as I am paying for it!! Hahaha. Thinking about a red regular Lily.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. Will share my dinner photo next.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Regular Lily felt jealous so I had to use her for dinner.


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby


Hi CP! Loving your pics, you and your lily and Cecily look amazing . hope you had a good day


----------



## J_lou

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby




Very cool bag and great outfit [emoji170]x


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Yep. I got a Bayswater out of mine in October for Christmas last year. He forgot and then bought me a purse in November, and and small purse in December!!! They always forget tee hee


You're lucky... mine remembers!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> I wish!! Hubby bought me a black Michael kors jet set while we were in Lisbon before Easter as the exchange rate was good. That was my bday Christmas present from him and *he says he isn't going to forget!* Haha. He will get me a small present.
> However I can get myself another present as I am paying for it!! Hahaha. Thinking about a red regular Lily.



My husband is exactly the same way... he knows EXACTLY what he bought me, and he knows he is DONE for this year!

But I'm just like you... there's nothing stopping me from buying myself a birthay present! Last year I bought myself a gorgeous pair of earrings. This year... who knows?


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068959
> 
> Regular Lily felt jealous so I had to use her for dinner.


You look absolutely gorgeous. I'll bet heads were turning when you walked into the restaurant!


----------



## remainsilly

Sea blue alice zipped tote wears paper glengarry cap & Nessie sticker--after visit to Scottish festival.

Note to self: hair sticks to wet glue--remember this, when lavishly slopping paste onto hats made @ craft tables.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote wears paper glengarry cap & Nessie sticker--after visit to Scottish festival.
> 
> Note to self: hair sticks to wet glue--remember this, when lavishly slopping paste onto hats made @ craft tables.


Glue or no glue, would've love to see a photo of you in that hat! Simply charming! And the nessie button is too silly for words!:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068959
> 
> Regular Lily felt jealous so I had to use her for dinner.




Just beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote wears paper glengarry cap & Nessie sticker--after visit to Scottish festival.
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: hair sticks to wet glue--remember this, when lavishly slopping paste onto hats made @ craft tables.




Hehehe. Seems like Alice had fun! [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Glue or no glue, would've love to see a photo of you in that hat! Simply charming! And the nessie button is too silly for words!:giggles:


Cap color may have clashed with purple thistle, painted onto my cheek, but coordinated with alice pretty well.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Seems like Alice had fun! [emoji1]


Besides both of us almost falling into water, dipping cloth strip for tying to clootie tree, no worries.


----------



## Amachelle

Mini Alexa in Bluebell out for the afternoon at a country pub


----------



## NY2005

Amachelle said:


> Mini Alexa in Bluebell out for the afternoon at a country pub


 beautiful


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Amachelle said:


> Mini Alexa in Bluebell out for the afternoon at a country pub



Super cute. Love it


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068470
> 
> Today in Cambridge attending another grad with hubby



Lovely outfit and gorgeous pop of colour CP


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3068959
> 
> Regular Lily felt jealous so I had to use her for dinner.



Just love the colour of this dress a real emerald green. Fab lily too of course


----------



## Ser

Amachelle said:


> Mini Alexa in Bluebell out for the afternoon at a country pub



Love this colour blue


----------



## Amachelle

NY2005 said:


> beautiful





Ukpandagirl said:


> Super cute. Love it





Ser said:


> Love this colour blue



Thanks all I thought it was perfect for such a lovely day


----------



## Louliu71

Greta off to work on the tube.... Warming to her


----------



## zazabella

Roxanne coconut or cream ? in antique glace leather  love this bag


----------



## zazabella

i used every time this bag ! il est incroyable !!! really strong ! and the colors is just perfect !!


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Greta off to work on the tube.... Warming to her
> View attachment 3070451


The leather looks so lovely on your greta Louliu


----------



## Ria2011

Haven't posted a pic in while, nightshade tillie today


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Haven't posted a pic in while, nightshade tillie today




In a good way, I blame you for my fall from the sofa last week as I grabbed an amazing condition suede one..... Always loved your tillie as the leather is so lush! :0)

Re greta, thanks although she didn't come like that. Was quite disappointed actually as described as excellent condition. Although no 'real' marks inside or out she was a little grubby and very grey looking and quote dry. Also a funny smell I couldn't put my finger on, not dirty or musty, but not leather. 

I remembered reading a thread where Elvis had recommended collonil 1909, so I bought some and after 3 lord sheraton wipes and 3 coats of the 1909 cream a few days apart, she came up a treat. The smell has gone, think it was just from storage.

A delight to carry, light and roomy and fits nicely on the shoulder without sliding off. Growing on me and I can throw her around without the need to baby.

Would like to know what leather she is if you have any idea


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> In a good way, I blame you for my fall from the sofa last week as I grabbed an amazing condition suede one..... Always loved your tillie as the leather is so lush! :0)
> 
> Re greta, thanks although she didn't come like that. Was quite disappointed actually as described as excellent condition. Although no 'real' marks inside or out she was a little grubby and very grey looking and quote dry. Also a funny smell I couldn't put my finger on, not dirty or musty, but not leather.
> 
> I remembered reading a thread where Elvis had recommended collonil 1909, so I bought some and after 3 lord sheraton wipes and 3 coats of the 1909 cream a few days apart, she came up a treat. The smell has gone, think it was just from storage.
> 
> A delight to carry, light and roomy and fits nicely on the shoulder without sliding off. Growing on me and I can throw her around without the need to baby.
> 
> Would like to know what leather she is if you have any idea


Sorry for the enabling but I'm sure your tillie will be stunning as the gold hardware is so striking against the navy. You've done a great job with the greta as the leather looks beautiful. I'm not sure what leather it is but I thought it may be soft matte and please post a pic of your tillie when it arrives


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Sorry for the enabling but I'm sure your tillie will be stunning as the gold hardware is so striking against the navy. You've done a great job with the greta as the leather looks beautiful. I'm not sure what leather it is but I thought it may be soft matte and please post a pic of your tillie when it arrives




Here she is, suns out so felt like the right time..... Even though I'm wearing black !


----------



## Ria2011

Absolutely stunning Louliu! The suede looks so luxurious.


----------



## casseyelsie

zazabella said:


> Roxanne coconut or cream ? in antique glace leather  love this bag




Hi. Is Roxanne heavy? I sold 1 heavy Prada and now planning to sell my very new Givenchy Antigona in Med because I can't handle the weight. So I would appreciate your feedback on this discontinued bag that I can't try in Mulberry store. TIA


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Here she is, suns out so felt like the right time..... Even though I'm wearing black !
> 
> View attachment 3071575



She's looking good


----------



## Ukpandagirl

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. Is Roxanne heavy? I sold 1 heavy Prada and now planning to sell my very new Givenchy Antigona in Med because I can't handle the weight. So I would appreciate your feedback on this discontinued bag that I can't try in Mulberry store. TIA



I have a black Roxy and I think she is on the heavy side. It depends how much stuff you carry around. I like to drag my entire life about with me so she's a killer when full.

I still love her though . I don't have your other bags so can't comment on whether they're similar or not. Sorry. 

Keep us posted


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. Is Roxanne heavy? I sold 1 heavy Prada and now planning to sell my very new Givenchy Antigona in Med because I can't handle the weight. So I would appreciate your feedback on this discontinued bag that I can't try in Mulberry store. TIA




Which medium anti do you have [emoji79]!


----------



## fashionlover21

Date night trying out a new bar in Leeds and she has her own seat &#128522; that's me happy &#128521;


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely stunning Louliu! The suede looks so luxurious.







Ukpandagirl said:


> She's looking good




Thanks both, with till the threat of rain!  Except forgot how fiddlly the lock is.


----------



## Louliu71

fashionlover21 said:


> Date night trying out a new bar in Leeds and she has her own seat [emoji4] that's me happy [emoji6]




Gorgeous


----------



## Skater

From yesterday when it was raining - goat leather is so robust...


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> From yesterday when it was raining - goat leather is so robust...
> 
> View attachment 3072097



Love this photo! 
Moody & victorious @ same time.
Nothing better than summer rain & no bag damage.


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Love this photo!
> Moody & victorious @ same time.
> Nothing better than summer rain & no bag damage.


Haha, thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Workhorse large stone maggie in goatskin still going strong


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> Workhorse large stone maggie in goatskin still going strong



Your workhorse glows as a show pony!--Or, show goat?
Enjoy her.


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Your workhorse glows as a show pony!--Or, show goat?
> Enjoy her.



I do she can hold large heavy lever archfiles and laptop

And made in england


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> From yesterday when it was raining - goat leather is so robust...
> 
> View attachment 3072097


I had no idea that rain would just "bead" off goatskin! Did you pre-treat with Colonil?


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> Workhorse large stone maggie in goatskin still going strong


Love that design, Elvis! How far back does that "workhorse" go? It looks brand-spanking-new!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Love that design, Elvis! How far back does that "workhorse" go? It looks brand-spanking-new!



2008 never been treated with anything good old polished goatskin its indestructible!! Lovely to see you Elaine

I adore stone and polished goatskin so have the bays and roxy in it too from the same period...old ladies now


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Workhorse large stone maggie in goatskin still going strong



I fell in love big time with the maggies but had no cash so didn't get one. She's gorgeous. Bag envy brewing :greengrin:


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I had no idea that rain would just "bead" off goatskin! Did you pre-treat with Colonil?


Howdy bag twin! 

All I've done is a light spray of Collonil waterstop. It's an amazing product, but I think the shiny goat leather is naturally pretty water resistant too... hope this helps!


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Howdy bag twin!
> 
> All I've done is a light spray of Collonil waterstop. It's an amazing product, but I think the shiny goat leather is naturally pretty water resistant too... hope this helps!


It does... thank you! I just recently bought a Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe goatskin and wondered if I should spray it with Waterstop. I think I might, because we do get rain here in the winter. But I'll just do a light spray, and then not worry about it.

Funny that my two best bags for rainy weather are by Mulberry: the D-Z and my wrinkled calf Lexie. I guess you golks in the UK know how to do "rainy day" handbags!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> It does... thank you! I just recently bought a Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe goatskin and wondered if I should spray it with Waterstop. I think I might, because we do get rain here in the winter. But I'll just do a light spray, and then not worry about it.
> 
> Funny that my two best bags for rainy weather are by Mulberry: the D-Z and my wrinkled calf Lexie. I guess you golks in the UK know how to do "rainy day" handbags!


Elaine, we have the same bag - and I'm very happy to road test it for you as the UK weather is more rainy, unfortunately for us over here!

I'd just give it a light spray and see how you get on, I don't plan to respray mine very often unless the bag complains!


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Workhorse large stone maggie in goatskin still going strong




I think your bag looks great  and I really like it! I have never seen this bag.


----------



## Izzy48

Is there any indication in the UK of the design direction the Creative Director  is going to take for Mulberry? I recently read a short article which said it is going to be a surprise.


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> Is there any indication in the UK of the design direction the Creative Director  is going to take for Mulberry? I recently read a short article which said it is going to be a surprise.




Oops, I should have asked this question in the Mulberry chat thread. Sorry!


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Oops, I should have asked this question in the Mulberry chat thread. Sorry!



Saw other post--have new item & have posted in chat.


----------



## Ria2011

fashionlover21 said:


> Date night trying out a new bar in Leeds and she has her own seat &#128522; that's me happy &#128521;





Skater said:


> From yesterday when it was raining - goat leather is so robust...
> 
> View attachment 3072097





elvisfan4life said:


> Workhorse large stone maggie in goatskin still going strong



Gorgeous bags ladies


----------



## pandako

I polished hardware of this old lady today.
I wanna repair or customize her more but my 3-month-old twin boys do not let me be alone.


----------



## zazabella

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. Is Roxanne heavy? I sold 1 heavy Prada and now planning to sell my very new Givenchy Antigona in Med because I can't handle the weight. So I would appreciate your feedback on this discontinued bag that I can't try in Mulberry store. TIA


Hi !
it's little bit heavy , but it's so lovely bag  i wearing every time ( in this moment ) and in winter to !!


----------



## zazabella

pandako said:


> I polished hardware of this old lady today.
> I wanna repair or customize her more but my 3-month-old twin boys do not let me be alone.


ohhhh love this color


----------



## zazabella

lovely Bayswater pistachio


----------



## zazabella

Bays and Roxy


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Mini cara camo khaki & the newly arrived medium cecily silky snake in cinnamon


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Elaine, we have the same bag - and I'm very happy to road test it for you as the UK weather is more rainy, unfortunately for us over here!
> 
> *I'd just give it a light spray* and see how you get on, I don't plan to respray mine very often unless the bag complains!



Hi, bag twin! Do you have it in taupe too? I just love that color!

I'll take your advice about just giving it one light spray... I don't like to goop up my bags with too much waterproofing product.


----------



## casseyelsie

zazabella said:


> Bays and Roxy




Lovely Roxanne!


----------



## zazabella

yes , love to ! really perfect bag


----------



## casseyelsie

I just bought this Mulberry Alexa today. SA said its old model so I got it at 40% price.  Use her straightaway lol. 

Here she is with my MCM Backpack charm that I use to keep earphone n other small item. 

Will only take off plastic stickers when I reach home tonite lol! [emoji23]


----------



## Louliu71

casseyelsie said:


> I just bought this Mulberry Alexa today. SA said its old model so I got it at 40% price.  Use her straightaway lol.
> 
> Here she is with my MCM Backpack charm that I use to keep earphone n other small item.
> 
> Will only take off plastic stickers when I reach home tonite lol! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3075563



Grass green, suede trim Lexie? Gorgeous bag and think that's cheaper than the sale price too


----------



## casseyelsie

Louliu71 said:


> Grass green, suede trim Lexie? Gorgeous bag and think that's cheaper than the sale price too




Oh really? I have no idea what is normal sale price for Alexa. They have this bag in 2 colors. Navy Blue and the dark green I just bought.  I decided to get because I've wanted Alexa for many years but couldn't find Alexa that look slightly different from regular Alexa I always saw on display.  Actually I was looking for another design of Alexa but SA said braided type is a much older model that they no longer have.  So I gotta make do with this!  Loving this bag already! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Actually thinking about it, it started  30% off and then went to 40% . I wanted the navy but my head still has a limit of £500-£600 max for a bag

And it's  not that old as it was in the winter sale, lovely bag and a very classy colour

Waking up now, not grass green, evergreen green!

Glad it's a keeper


----------



## Mariann

Today I used my new Oak Somerset Shoulder bag, in the raining. I think that is very courageous of me. Of cause I sprayed her many times with collonil since I bought her in May. She did well!


----------



## DiJe40

Mariann said:


> Today I used my new Oak Somerset Shoulder bag, in the raining. I think that is very courageous of me. Of cause I sprayed her many times with collonil since I bought her in May. She did well!




Glad to hear..she did well. I bought the smal somerset in chocolat, yesterday.
Took my Longchamp in the rain..but next time I will give it a try...[emoji2]


----------



## Mariann

DiJe40 said:


> Glad to hear..she did well. I bought the smal somerset in chocolat, yesterday.
> Took my Longchamp in the rain..but next time I will give it a try...[emoji2]



Congrats on your new purchase. I bought a Mbag on a FB page this week. She is on her way to me now. I will do a reveal when she has arrived.


----------



## casseyelsie

Louliu71 said:


> Actually thinking about it, it started  30% off and then went to 40% . I wanted the navy but my head still has a limit of £500-£600 max for a bag
> 
> And it's  not that old as it was in the winter sale, lovely bag and a very classy colour
> 
> Waking up now, not grass green, evergreen green!
> 
> Glad it's a keeper




Thanks for the info!


----------



## DiJe40

Mariann said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. I bought a Mbag on a FB page this week. She is on her way to me now. I will do a reveal when she has arrived.




Thank you..looking forward to your reveal [emoji2]


----------



## mashedpotato

zazabella said:


> Bays and Roxy


Both are gorgeous.


----------



## ElainePG

casseyelsie said:


> I just bought this Mulberry Alexa today. SA said its old model so I got it at 40% price.  Use her straightaway lol.
> 
> Here she is with my MCM Backpack charm that I use to keep earphone n other small item.
> 
> Will only take off plastic stickers when I reach home tonite lol! [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3075563


Gorgeous color... congratulations on your new purchase. And on sale, too! Wow!


----------



## gilson854

this beauty today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## casseyelsie

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous color... congratulations on your new purchase. And on sale, too! Wow!




Thanks Elaine


----------



## jp23

gilson854 said:


> View attachment 3076316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this beauty today [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Love this bag!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Midnight DZT and I are off to Mulberry Edinburgh today to check out Roxette


----------



## pandako

Out with Miss vanilla bays.


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Love this bag!




thanks jp23! [emoji7]


----------



## BLee19x

It's such a miserable rainy day today here in England so it means I get to wear my new rum tree wrap scarf for the first time!! (Yayayayay) and have my lovely oak Dorset to accompany me too.


----------



## jp23

KELTYGIRL said:


> Midnight DZT and I are off to Mulberry Edinburgh today to check out Roxette




I love this color! So deep and mysterious LOL hahaha but really it's such a lovely bag


----------



## Ser

Bright red lily has accompanied me this weekend to and from a wedding. Love this bag


----------



## 2manyhorses

Out for lunch today then off shopping, treat my Alice to an outing and first time out for my new sandals, love them!!!
Super comfy!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

2manyhorses said:


> Out for lunch today then off shopping, treat my Alice to an outing and first time out for my new sandals, love them!!!
> Super comfy!



 Looking good Horses


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ukpandagirl said:


> Looking good Horses



Aren't you impressed??   I even painted my pinkies to match lol


----------



## ElainePG

BLee19x said:


> It's such a miserable rainy day today here in England so it means I get to wear my new rum tree wrap scarf for the first time!! (Yayayayay) and have my lovely oak Dorset to accompany me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3077140
> View attachment 3077142


They are both such classic Mulberry looks!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Bright red lily has accompanied me this weekend to and from a wedding. Love this bag


Fabulous pop of red!


----------



## Alex R

KELTYGIRL said:


> Midnight DZT and I are off to Mulberry Edinburgh today to check out Roxette


She's gorgeous! even upside down!


----------



## zazabella

mashedpotato said:


> Both are gorgeous.


    Thank you


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous pop of red!



Thank you


----------



## Ser

2manyhorses said:


> Out for lunch today then off shopping, treat my Alice to an outing and first time out for my new sandals, love them!!!
> Super comfy!



Lovely bag and sandals


----------



## Louliu71

Alice goes well with your scarf!


----------



## CPrincessUK

KELTYGIRL said:


> Midnight DZT and I are off to Mulberry Edinburgh today to check out Roxette



Gorgeous. I love the look of double zip but it was just too heavy for me.
Today I was skyping my mom and a guest staying with her mentioned my arms look 'ripped'.
As I do no exercise it must be from lugging my bayswaters!! Hahaha.


----------



## Ria2011

Love it CP!

Plaster pink alexa today


----------



## 2manyhorses

Louliu71 said:


> Alice goes well with your scarf!



thanks Lou!  British Homestore's finest lol


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ser said:


> Lovely bag and sandals



thanks Ser, I think I could be tempted by another pair.... oh imagine them in oak?!!!!  Yummy!!


----------



## NY2005

Took bonnie out today, first time for a while. She's great for this rainy weather


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Took bonnie out today, first time for a while. She's great for this rainy weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079667



I'd really like one of these but am on a ban. Gorgeous bag


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'd really like one of these but am on a ban. Gorgeous bag


Thanks ukpandagirl  forgot how lush the leather is. Have just got the collonil out to give her a treat. Had a sort through stuff to move on but this ones a keeper me thinks. I watching the sofa/ban thread with interest!!! I think you are all doing pretty good.


----------



## Mayfly285

Aqua Georgie - one of my most-used bags this year, teamed with an (accidentally) co-ordinating FatFace scarf.


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie - one of my most-used bags this year, teamed with an (accidentally) co-ordinating FatFace scarf.


Nothing restores the soul quite so much as a great bag & scarf.
Little things, which really are big things. 
Great aqua color!  Enjoy.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

jp23 said:


> I love this color! So deep and mysterious LOL hahaha but really it's such a lovely bag





Alex R said:


> She's gorgeous! even upside down!





CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous. I love the look of double zip but it was just too heavy for me.
> Today I was skyping my mom and a guest staying with her mentioned my arms look 'ripped'.
> As I do no exercise it must be from lugging my bayswaters!! Hahaha.



Thanks ladies, I do love my DZT! BTW, the Roxette was


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> Today I was skyping my mom and a guest staying with her mentioned my arms look 'ripped'.
> As I do no exercise it must be from lugging my bayswaters!! Hahaha.


:lolots:


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie - one of my most-used bags this year, teamed with an (accidentally) co-ordinating FatFace scarf.



I love your bag and from what I can see I have never seen it before. Perhaps I just don't remember but it would seem that I would. Just a wonderful color and fun bag. 

Does anyone from the US recognize this bag? Or did I miss seeing it? I am probably the only one who doesn't recognize it.:wondering


----------



## jp23

Izzy48 said:


> I love your bag and from what I can see I have never seen it before. Perhaps I just don't remember but it would seem that I would. Just a wonderful color and fun bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone from the US recognize this bag? Or did I miss seeing it? I am probably the only one who doesn't recognize it.:wondering




It's an older bag! I used to have a Ledbury in the same aqua blue glove leather  I'm in the U.S.


----------



## jp23

Izzy48 said:


> I love your bag and from what I can see I have never seen it before. Perhaps I just don't remember but it would seem that I would. Just a wonderful color and fun bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone from the US recognize this bag? Or did I miss seeing it? I am probably the only one who doesn't recognize it.:wondering





It's an older bag not from recent years! I used to have a Ledbury in the same aqua blue glove leather  I'm in the U.S.


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie - one of my most-used bags this year, teamed with an (accidentally) co-ordinating FatFace scarf.


Such a gorgeous and fresh colour bag Mayfly


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I love your bag and from what I can see I have never seen it before. Perhaps I just don't remember but it would seem that I would. Just a wonderful color and fun bag.
> 
> Does anyone from the US recognize this bag? Or did I miss seeing it? I am probably the only one who doesn't recognize it.:wondering



Goes way back to 2004 i think ..the blue with silver was an outlet special i think


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy there was also a peggy same era in printed leather both variants of the bays circa 2004


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Izzy there was also a peggy same era in printed leather both variants of the bays circa 2004



Those are awesome bags. I like both of them better than the new ones. It is obvious the quality was excellent if they are 11 or so years old. Amazing.


----------



## Izzy48

jp23 said:


> It's an older bag! I used to have a Ledbury in the same aqua blue glove leather  I'm in the U.S.



Looks like I missed it! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## GeneralCounsel

I admit I was very conservative when choosing colour on my Daria. But my wallpaper should be colourful enough &#128521;


----------



## CPrincessUK

GeneralCounsel said:


> I admit I was very conservative when choosing colour on my Daria. But my wallpaper should be colourful enough &#128521;


Daria satchel is ALWAYS stunning!


----------



## 2manyhorses

I have no idea what this little bag is called but she's definitely vintage lol
And always seems to accompany me to horsey events &#128512;

So today we have been up to Northumberland to support a friend


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> I love your bag and from what I can see I have never seen it before. Perhaps I just don't remember but it would seem that I would. Just a wonderful color and fun bag.
> 
> Does anyone from the US recognize this bag? Or did I miss seeing it? I am probably the only one who doesn't recognize it.:wondering



Thank you, Izzy; she's a preloved Georgie, from the wonderful Shian at Naughtipidgins, purchased about a year ago. I love Georgie - the handles are a bit longer than my Bayswaters and she seems lighter, too. She does get a lot of compliments from friends and strangers alike! 

Funnily enough, I saw a lady in our local Waitrose with a beautiful pale pink Georgie. She told me she'd seen her in the window of the York outlet a few years ago and literally dived through the door, as they were closing, to buy her. She carries her all the time, but the condition is still amazing!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Goes way back to 2004 i think ..the blue with silver was an outlet special i think



Fab photo, elvis - I didn't know the silver was an outlet special. She's in great condition, though, for an older lady!


----------



## Izzybet

Mini lily in glossy goat for night out with the girls [emoji1][emoji483]


----------



## Madmilomutt

Today I've used my most recent purchase, Mitzy tote in shiny leopard.


----------



## ayumiken

2manyhorses said:


> I have no idea what this little bag is called but she's definitely vintage lol
> And always seems to accompany me to horsey events &#128512;
> 
> So today we have been up to Northumberland to support a friend


This is gorgeous. I love the style and color.  This is very durable and elegant for sure.  I wanted to have one like this.


----------



## ayumiken

Madmilomutt said:


> Today I've used my most recent purchase, Mitzy tote in shiny leopard.


Wow! This is good for shopping.  I will choose brown color for this one and this is great also.


----------



## ayumiken

Izzybet said:


> Mini lily in glossy goat for night out with the girls [emoji1][emoji483]
> View attachment 3084604


Yeah! This is great for parties for small stuffs like mirror, powder, lipstick and a small wallet.  So elegant shoulder bag.


----------



## ayumiken

elvisfan4life said:


> Izzy there was also a peggy same era in printed leather both variants of the bays circa 2004


This is vintage style yet last very long. Nice color, durable and elegant to use. Great!


----------



## Madmilomutt

ayumiken said:


> Wow! This is good for shopping.  I will choose brown color for this one and this is great also.



The oak is a lovely colour..I have the oak one and a black one and also this lovely lady. I'm slightly obsessed with the Mitzy tote.!!


----------



## Crica

Mini lily in a (hopefully)sunny day in London


----------



## remainsilly

Crica said:


> Mini lily in a (hopefully)sunny day in London



A small bag puts extra spring into one's step, on sunny, summer days!
Enjoy, looking fab.


----------



## Crica

remainsilly said:


> A small bag puts extra spring into one's step, on sunny, summer days!
> Enjoy, looking fab.



Tks!


----------



## ayumiken

Madmilomutt said:


> The oak is a lovely colour..I have the oak one and a black one and also this lovely lady. I'm slightly obsessed with the Mitzy tote.!!


Wow! lovely pink. You are so blessed for having a lot of them. Congratulations!


----------



## S44MHY

O/s plum Alexa with Anya hindmarch tassel for a picnic [emoji4]


----------



## S44MHY

O/s plum Alexa with AH tassel for a picnic [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3086043


----------



## S44MHY

O/s plum Alexa with AH tassel for a picnic [emoji4]


----------



## S44MHY

O/s plum Alexa for picnic today [emoji4]


----------



## S44MHY

Sorry I was on the app and thought it hadn't posted! [emoji38]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

S44MHY said:


> O/s plum Alexa for picnic today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086045



Gorgeous colour and great tassel charm!


----------



## S44MHY

Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous colour and great tassel charm!




Was a little treat from Bicester on Thursday! But was good and didn't buy a bag! [emoji39]


----------



## jp23

Beating the heat today with the mini Cara.


----------



## GeneralCounsel

My brand new oak Bayswater to work - feeling great!


----------



## Mayfly285

GeneralCounsel said:


> My brand new oak Bayswater to work - feeling great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086614



And looking great, too! My absolute favourite, iconic Mulberry! Carry her with pride!


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Beating the heat today with the mini Cara.
> 
> View attachment 3086323



The gorgeous blue and luxurious quilting look amazing together, jp. I'm getting Cara-envy all over again ...


----------



## GeneralCounsel

Thanks Mayfly285 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Beating the heat today with the mini Cara.
> 
> View attachment 3086323



S t u n n e r


----------



## Izzy48

GeneralCounsel said:


> My brand new oak Bayswater to work - feeling great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086614




Looking great too!


----------



## Izzy48

jp23 said:


> Beating the heat today with the mini Cara.
> 
> View attachment 3086323




Beautiful color and excellent quilting!


----------



## Madmilomutt

ayumiken said:


> Wow! lovely pink. You are so blessed for having a lot of them. Congratulations!



Thank you..I am very fortunate indeed.  Just looking for one in aubergine now


----------



## bellanutellaM

Took my mini Lily in metallic mushroom to the beach in Crete today (safely inside a beach bag!)


----------



## Louliu71

Midnight tillie and polly purse on the commute home


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Bullet proof black Somerset hobo for work today.


----------



## Mayfly285

bellanutellaM said:


> View attachment 3087892
> 
> Took my mini Lily in metallic mushroom to the beach in Crete today (safely inside a beach bag!)



Gorgeous Lily and beach - I'm doubly envious!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mini camo Cara for me today.  Forgotten how much you can get in her which was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Midnight tillie and polly purse on the commute home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088021



Lovely combo Lou


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> The gorgeous blue and luxurious quilting look amazing together, jp. I'm getting Cara-envy all over again ...







Ukpandagirl said:


> S t u n n e r







Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful color and excellent quilting!




Thank you ladies! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] will post more soooon!


----------



## Juicy

Lady Petrol Bayswater is accompanying me to work today. Here we are on the platform waiting for our train - I am dreading the tube strike! [emoji21]


----------



## Mayfly285

Juicy said:


> View attachment 3088723
> 
> 
> Lady Petrol Bayswater is accompanying me to work today. Here we are on the platform waiting for our train - I am dreading the tube strike! [emoji21]



Lady Petrol is beyond gorgeous - and so well co-ordinated with your outfit! Fingers crossed re. tube strike - I remember the horrors of commuting only too well ...


----------



## Crica

Good lucky with the tube strike..I wonder how London Bridge will be today..it is normally everyday mad..but today will probably be worst!


----------



## Crica

Juicy said:


> View attachment 3088723
> 
> 
> Lady Petrol Bayswater is accompanying me to work today. Here we are on the platform waiting for our train - I am dreading the tube strike! [emoji21]




Good lucky with the tube strike..I wonder how London Bridge will be this afternoon it is normally everyday mad..but today will probably be worst!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090761
> 
> New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.




Very, very beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunfeather

Really a wonderfull bag!


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090761
> 
> New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.



Just gorgeous - both of them, singly, and absolutely made for each other!


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090761
> 
> New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.



Lovely but can we see emilys picture please?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely but can we see emilys picture please?








Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank you bless her heart!!! She is talented as well as pretty and brave


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Yes she is Elvis, but then I'm ridiculously biased!


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090805
> View attachment 3090806
> 
> 
> Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!




The squirrel is super cute! (And it matches the colour of your pretty new bag). [emoji7] You have a very talented daughter. [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090805
> View attachment 3090806
> 
> 
> Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!




Talented clearly


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090761
> 
> New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.



Oh guns they look divine together. Fabulous. What a find. :greengrin:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090805
> View attachment 3090806
> 
> 
> Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!



Adorable pictures. Really lovely x


----------



## ayumiken

bellanutellaM said:


> View attachment 3087892
> 
> Took my mini Lily in metallic mushroom to the beach in Crete today (safely inside a beach bag!)


Wow legs with the nice bag.  So pretty!


----------



## S44MHY

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090761
> 
> New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.



They look so nice together x [emoji7]


----------



## ayumiken

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090805
> View attachment 3090806
> 
> 
> Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!


Great drawing for a 9yr old kid.  Very talented.


----------



## Izzy48

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090761
> 
> New emerald Roxanne and my matching McQueen scarf to work and then out for drinks.




Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

You're all too kind


----------



## Crica

Bayswater 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji3]


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090805
> View attachment 3090806
> 
> 
> Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!


Gorgeous pics guns, your daughter's incredibly talented and I love the set of the roxy and scarf! Stunning


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thank you everyone for your kind words, my daughter makes me very proud! As I'm sure everyone's children do. She would love to be an artist when she's older. 
Apologies for hogging the thread!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Back on track... Oak NVT Bryn is coming to the food festival in Edinburgh with me.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Crica said:


> Bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3]



Can't beat the classics and your charms make it so pretty!


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, my daughter makes me very proud! As I'm sure everyone's children do. She would love to be an artist when she's older.
> Apologies for hogging the thread!
> View attachment 3091837



That is awesome....work would be much more bearable if i had such a pretty picture took at she will be a brilliant artist im sure


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Olive green Euston this morning for work. Mini Cara for the village fete I think for later.. Was thinking bays but it's too hot outside for now. X


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, my daughter makes me very proud! As I'm sure everyone's children do. She would love to be an artist when she's older.
> Apologies for hogging the thread!
> View attachment 3091837



Wow, guns - she could be a children's illustrator right now, never mind when she's older - what amazing expressions (I adore the pathetic dog and penguin-waiter!)  Your daughter has real talent! B-)


----------



## Mayfly285

Crica said:


> Bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3]



She's beautiful, Crica! I love the extra charms, too .


----------



## 2manyhorses

Out for dinner tonight with my new Alexa clutch 
I'm totally in love with this bag. So versatile &#128525;


----------



## Ser

2manyhorses said:


> Out for dinner tonight with my new Alexa clutch
> I'm totally in love with this bag. So versatile &#128525;



Ooh lovely  I like this bag and you look great


----------



## Sunfeather

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, my daughter makes me very proud! As I'm sure everyone's children do. She would love to be an artist when she's older.
> Apologies for hogging the thread!
> View attachment 3091837



What a great talent!!! &#10084;


----------



## Sunfeather

2manyhorses said:


> Out for dinner tonight with my new Alexa clutch
> I'm totally in love with this bag. So versatile &#128525;



Looks wonderful! &#10084;


----------



## Sunfeather

Crica said:


> Bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji3]



I always love Bayswater! &#10084;


----------



## _purseaddict_

Sunfeather said:


> I always love Bayswater! [emoji173]




Love Bayswater too but my wishlist is the mini. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ser said:


> Ooh lovely  I like this bag and you look great



Lol I had been out at a horse show all day when my OH announced we were going out!
Managed to change my dragged through a hedge look into a normal, well nearly normal look!  Ha ha


----------



## Sunfeather

_purseaddict_ said:


> Love Bayswater too but my wishlist is the mini. [emoji173]&#65039;



I didn't see them yet now in real! Maybe better so.... &#128514;


----------



## 2manyhorses

Sunfeather said:


> Looks wonderful! &#10084;



It's a fab bag and very deceptive,  you can fit loads in it!


----------



## Sunfeather

2manyhorses said:


> It's a fab bag and very deceptive,  you can fit loads in it!



I know .....my fall from sofa for the poppy one....which I took yesterday with me &#128522;


----------



## 2manyhorses

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind words, my daughter makes me very proud! As I'm sure everyone's children do. She would love to be an artist when she's older.
> Apologies for hogging the thread!
> View attachment 3091837



What a talent!  Proud mummy moment permitted lol &#128513;


----------



## Sunfeather

Sunfeather said:


> I know .....my fall from sofa for the poppy one....which I took yesterday with me &#128522;



Ohhhh I believe I have the "normal" Alexa size


----------



## 2manyhorses

Sunfeather said:


> I know .....my fall from sofa for the poppy one....which I took yesterday with me &#128522;



Tee hee


----------



## Amachelle

Beautiful smelling choccy bays for a trip to the pub


----------



## S44MHY

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3090805
> View attachment 3090806
> 
> 
> Of course, got these 2 on my desk, proud mum!!!




Wow these are amazing. You have a talented daughter [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Amachelle said:


> Beautiful smelling choccy bays for a trip to the pub



Fab-u-lous!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Medium Mabel


----------



## J_lou

Ukpandagirl said:


> Medium Mabel




Love this. I got one for my mum on eBay earlier this year and am saving it for her birthday and Christmas! Am desperate to give it to her though. Just needs a wee colonil Polish and it will look a real beaut. Xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

J_lou said:


> Love this. I got one for my mum on eBay earlier this year and am saving it for her birthday and Christmas! Am desperate to give it to her though. Just needs a wee colonil Polish and it will look a real beaut. Xx



That's such a lovely gift for your mum. Ive had mine about 5 or 6 years now and she's had her handles replaced as she was my everyday bag. Unfortunately as my collection has got slightly out of control, she only gets an outing once every couple of weeks.  I still love her loads and am always on the lookout for a purple one but not the antique leather as they scratch to easily.   I saw a lovely pebbled purple one back at the beginning of the year and I foolishly didn't buy her. Am now regretting that !!!!


----------



## J_lou

Ukpandagirl said:


> That's such a lovely gift for your mum. Ive had mine about 5 or 6 years now and she's had her handles replaced as she was my everyday bag. Unfortunately as my collection has got slightly out of control, she only gets an outing once every couple of weeks.  I still love her loads and am always on the lookout for a purple one but not the antique leather as they scratch to easily.   I saw a lovely pebbled purple one back at the beginning of the year and I foolishly didn't buy her. Am now regretting that !!!!




I think we might both have been eyeing up the same purple one as I also missed out on it lol x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

J_lou said:


> I think we might both have been eyeing up the same purple one as I also missed out on it lol x



It had gunmetal hardware. Was on for £225 I think.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Medium Mabel


Looking lovely, I don't have a Mabel but I would really like one . Yours looks in fab condition. Does it have a shoulder strap too or handheld only?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely, I don't have a Mabel but I would really like one . Yours looks in fab condition. Does it have a shoulder strap too or handheld only?



No strap on these, just really good sized over the shoulder handles. She's a peach. Still goning strong after all these years.


----------



## J_lou

Ukpandagirl said:


> It had gunmetal hardware. Was on for £225 I think.




Yup that's the one [emoji48][emoji171]xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

J_lou said:


> Yup that's the one [emoji48][emoji171]xx


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> No strap on these, just really good sized over the shoulder handles. She's a peach. Still goning strong after all these years.


Me likey! Will have to keep an eye out for one in good nick!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Me likey! Will have to keep an eye out for one in good nick!



There a brown one on evilbay at the moment but the antique leather is not that great to maintain. Mine is buffalo I think but I can't find the darn tag to tell you exactly. Maybe soft grain. She's all slouchy now and I have a samorga liner in her. She's doll. Really love the Mabel design. They usually appear on eBay for about £250 mark depending on condition. Mines been properly abused and she's still in really good condition which I'm amazed at considering the throwing around she gets. No babying required which is a must for me.  Happy hunting. I'll email you if I see one about.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> That's such a lovely gift for your mum. Ive had mine about 5 or 6 years now and she's had her handles replaced as she was my everyday bag. Unfortunately as my collection has got slightly out of control, she only gets an outing once every couple of weeks.  I still love her loads and am always on the lookout for a purple one but not the antique leather as they scratch to easily.   I saw a lovely pebbled purple one back at the beginning of the year and I foolishly didn't buy her. Am now regretting that !!!!



Your black Mabel is a beauty - I love the grain on her! I'm a huge fan of the Mabel - a very understated, versatile bag imho and I have about six. This is my purple girl, in tumbled lambskin with gunmetal hardware, who was bought preloved, in as new condition, in 2013. She looks fab in the Autumn!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Medium Mabel




So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Your black Mabel is a beauty - I love the grain on her! I'm a huge fan of the Mabel - a very understated, versatile bag imho and I have about six. This is my purple girl, in tumbled lambskin with gunmetal hardware, who was bought preloved, in as new condition, in 2013. She looks fab in the Autumn!




Love Mabels! Seeing yours make me want one. [emoji4]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> Your black Mabel is a beauty - I love the grain on her! I'm a huge fan of the Mabel - a very understated, versatile bag imho and I have about six. This is my purple girl, in tumbled lambskin with gunmetal hardware, who was bought preloved, in as new condition, in 2013. She looks fab in the Autumn!



SIX  Mayfly

This one's gorgeous, I love purple



J_lou said:


> Love this. I got one for my mum on eBay earlier this year and am saving it for her birthday and Christmas! Am desperate to give it to her though. Just needs a wee colonil Polish and it will look a real beaut. Xx



Wow, lucky Mum  ....................boys don't think of such things


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mayfly285 said:


> Your black Mabel is a beauty - I love the grain on her! I'm a huge fan of the Mabel - a very understated, versatile bag imho and I have about six. This is my purple girl, in tumbled lambskin with gunmetal hardware, who was bought preloved, in as new condition, in 2013. She looks fab in the Autumn!



Love this!!! Mabel is a great bag and I love the colour of yours, is the lambskin very delicate?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

That's the one I nearly bought but thought I'd be good and didn't - she's a stunner. Any more photos would be a drool fest for me but gratefully received.

That's the HG of the Mabel world for me x


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> There a brown one on evilbay at the moment but the antique leather is not that great to maintain. Mine is buffalo I think but I can't find the darn tag to tell you exactly. Maybe soft grain. She's all slouchy now and I have a samorga liner in her. She's doll. Really love the Mabel design. They usually appear on eBay for about £250 mark depending on condition. Mines been properly abused and she's still in really good condition which I'm amazed at considering the throwing around she gets. No babying required which is a must for me.  Happy hunting. I'll email you if I see one about.


Thank you  . I'm loving the Mabel pics ladies, I need one in my life. Elvis is a fan too I think.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Its Mulberry Monday for me: my faithful Brynnmore and Zip Wallet


----------



## NY2005

preppyboy8671 said:


> Its Mulberry Monday for me: my faithful Brynnmore and Zip Wallet


Great combo


----------



## MiniMabel

Ukpandagirl said:


> Medium Mabel





Hi - I think this is either the wonderful "refined grain" leather used only on Mabels................or a particular "soft spongy" leather that was also used only on the Mabels.  Really robust and tactile, and still looking good after all these years! 

Looking again, I'm sure it's the "soft spongy" leather......thick and lightweight, it's beautiful.

Another lover of the Mulberry Mabel here!


----------



## S44MHY

Ludmilla said:


> Love Mabels! Seeing yours make me want one. [emoji4]




Me too! [emoji4]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - I think this is either the wonderful "refined grain" leather used only on Mabels................or a particular "soft spongy" leather that was also used only on the Mabels.  Really robust and tactile, and still looking good after all these years!
> 
> Looking again, I'm sure it's the "soft spongy" leather......thick and lightweight, it's beautiful.
> 
> Another lover of the Mulberry Mabel here!


 
Hi Mini - yes its very thick and so scrummy and soft. she's absolutely come into her own now.  The amount of nice comments i get about her is amazing.  My mum likes this one too!   My only gripe is that shes got gold hardware and i love silver or gunmetal - otherwise, she is one of my all time favourite bags.

I would love a maxi mabel too but they're too expensive and im on the sofa.


I have another friend who's a massive Mabel fan who named her daughter Mabel because of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hi Mini - yes its very thick and so scrummy and soft. she's absolutely come into her own now.  The amount of nice comments i get about her is amazing.  My mum likes this one too!   My only gripe is that shes got gold hardware and i love silver or gunmetal - otherwise, she is one of my all time favourite bags.
> 
> I would love a maxi mabel too but they're too expensive and im on the sofa.
> 
> 
> *I have another friend who's a massive Mabel fan who named her daughter Mabel because of them.  *



This is awesome! sometimes I think I like the bag so much, because I'm a huge fan of that name.


----------



## Izzybet

Oak Ledbury for work today, but looks like she may end up staying home for the rest of the week as the weather is not meant to be very good this week [emoji53]


----------



## remainsilly

Izzybet said:


> Oak Ledbury for work today, but looks like she may end up staying home for the rest of the week as the weather is not meant to be very good this week [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093640



Gorgeous patina on this girl!
I spilled coffee on my oak double zip bays today--collonil layers made it roll off, no damage.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Gorgeous patina on this girl!
> 
> I spilled coffee on my oak double zip bays today--collonil layers made it roll off, no damage.




Hehehe. You called for the patina elves and now they have visited you. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You called for the patina elves and now they have visited you. [emoji6]


It did nothing. My wall of collonil refused coffee. 
The elves will need sledgehammers & sulphuric acid to get through.

Must have been all the angry hand tremors, causing clumsiness--reaction to darby bag being axed news.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Love Mabels! Seeing yours make me want one. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla!  I really love the style - the slide pockets on the sides are deep and really handy for my iPad mini etc.  I can also fit the straps over my shoulder, which is an added bonus!



Mulberrygal said:


> SIX  Mayfly
> This one's gorgeous, I love purple



Actually, it's SEVEN regular, Mulberrygal!  I confess to owning the following: grey patent, purple tumbled lambskin, rose goatskin, choc antique leather, butterscotch soft spongy leather, mono grainy leather, black refined grain leather.  I also have one mini orange (can't remember the leather) and two large: vanilla smooth leather and red goatskin. &#9786;&#65039;

I do love the purple girlie the most of the regular ones, along with the grey patent.



gunsandbanjos said:


> Love this!!! Mabel is a great bag and I love the colour of yours, is the lambskin very delicate?



Thank you, guns; I was very lucky to find her. &#65533;&#65533;  I don't find the lambskin too delicate, tbh - she's beautifully tactile, but has been carried around town etc without any mishaps.  I'm careful with her, but no more so than with any of my other girls - the darker colour makes me feel more confident with her than, say, the pale rose Mabel.  She's definitely one of my top five favourite bags in my collection!


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzybet said:


> Oak Ledbury for work today, but looks like she may end up staying home for the rest of the week as the weather is not meant to be very good this week [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093640



She's absolutely gorgeous, Izzybet and I love the little key ring, too!  Fingers crossed for good weather so you can show her off loads over the summer! &#128525;


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Hi Mini - yes its very thick and so scrummy and soft. she's absolutely come into her own now.  The amount of nice comments i get about her is amazing.  My mum likes this one too!   My only gripe is that shes got gold hardware and i love silver or gunmetal - otherwise, she is one of my all time favourite bags.
> 
> I would love a maxi mabel too but they're too expensive and *im on the sofa*.
> 
> 
> I have another friend who's a massive Mabel fan who named her daughter Mabel because of them.



I love that expression "I'm on the sofa"!  I think it's more of a European (or perhaps just U.K.?) expression... the U.S. tPF girls say they are on "Ban Island." But I honestly prefer "on the sofa" because it really makes more sense. "Go sit on the sofa and stay out of the shops!!!" I believe I'm going to use it from now on.

However, I am pleased to report that I have sold some bags (NOT any of my Mulberry bags!!!!!) so I am no longer on the sofa! And now I'm looking around for something to buy. I would love to find a Mabel... are they still made? Or will I have to find a "pre-loved" one? 

I'm with you on silver or gunmetal versus gold, but needs must. I just love the design. Are they very heavy, or does that depend on the leather?


----------



## Ria2011

Loving the love for the mabel in this thread at the moment. Your collection sounds amazing Mayfly & your mabel looks gorgeous Ukpandagirl.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Your black Mabel is a beauty - I love the grain on her! I'm a huge fan of the Mabel - a very understated, versatile bag imho and I have about six. This is my purple girl, in tumbled lambskin with gunmetal hardware, who was bought preloved, in as new condition, in 2013. She looks fab in the Autumn!



Six!!!!pics lady have revived the mabel club thread


----------



## elvisfan4life

NY2005 said:


> Thank you  . I'm loving the Mabel pics ladies, I need one in my life. Elvis is a fan too I think.



I am have revived the mabel club ladies come join me


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!  I really love the style - the slide pockets on the sides are deep and really handy for my iPad mini etc.  I can also fit the straps over my shoulder, which is an added bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it's SEVEN regular, Mulberrygal!  I confess to owning the following: grey patent, purple tumbled lambskin, rose goatskin, choc antique leather, butterscotch soft spongy leather, mono grainy leather, black refined grain leather.  I also have one mini orange (can't remember the leather) and two large: vanilla smooth leather and red goatskin. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I do love the purple girlie the most of the regular ones, along with the grey patent.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, guns; I was very lucky to find her. &#65533;&#65533;  I don't find the lambskin too delicate, tbh - she's beautifully tactile, but has been carried around town etc without any mishaps.  I'm careful with her, but no more so than with any of my other girls - the darker colour makes me feel more confident with her than, say, the pale rose Mabel.  She's definitely one of my top five favourite bags in my collection!




Arggggggg rose and butterscotch are two of my HG mabels


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> I love that expression "I'm on the sofa"!  I think it's more of a European (or perhaps just U.K.?) expression... the U.S. tPF girls say they are on "Ban Island." But I honestly prefer "on the sofa" because it really makes more sense. "Go sit on the sofa and stay out of the shops!!!" I believe I'm going to use it from now on.
> 
> However, I am pleased to report that I have sold some bags (NOT any of my Mulberry bags!!!!!) so I am no longer on the sofa! And now I'm looking around for something to buy. I would love to find a Mabel... are they still made? Or will I have to find a "pre-loved" one?
> 
> I'm with you on silver or gunmetal versus gold, but needs must. I just love the design. Are they very heavy, or does that depend on the leather?



Hi lovely sadly haven't been made for about 5 years will be preloved all the way come and look in the mabel club thread


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Will join up on the mabel club today. &#128060;


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Six!!!!pics lady have revived the mabel club thread



It's actually seven (ten, if you count the mini and two large) ... &#55357;&#56842;



elvisfan4life said:


> I am have revived the mabel club ladies come join me



I'm there! And very happy to be a member, too! &#55357;&#56835;



elvisfan4life said:


> Arggggggg rose and butterscotch are two of my HG mabels



Hee hee, elvis; sorry to inadvertently rub your nose in my Mabel collection! &#55357;&#56836;  I've updated your list of Mabel colours and will get some pics of my girls on the Mabel Club thread later today ... I did well with Miss Butterscotch - a Fleabay score, bought for a fab price, carried once for a wedding and immaculate.  Sadly smelled of cigarette smoke on arrival, but now just full of Mulberry leather gorgeousness!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Loving the love for the mabel in this thread at the moment. Your collection sounds amazing Mayfly & your mabel looks gorgeous Ukpandagirl.



Come and post your beauties in the clubhouse mabel club


----------



## elvisfan4life

elvisfan4life said:


> Six!!!!pics lady have revived the mabel club thread



Ten any advance? Faints


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Hi Elaine. Glad you're joining us on the sofa. If you've sold stuff on its not classed as a fall to buy when on there!!

I find my Mabel really light compared with other bags and I too adore the design. A classic in my book. Id love it if they revived it in oxblood  still searching for a purple lamb edition. So many bags, so little time!! &#128515;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee, elvis! &#55357;&#56836;  I've updated your list of Mabel colours and will get some pics of my girls on the Mabel Club thread later today ... I did well with Miss Butterscotch - a Fleabay score, bought for a fab price, carried once for a wedding and immaculate.  Sadly smelled of cigarette smoke on arrival, but now just full of Mulberry leather gorgeousness!



Brilliant thank you!!! You dark horse you..10 mabels sooooooooo jealous!!!,


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> brilliant thank you!!! You dark horse you..10 mabels sooooooooo jealous!!!,



&#127943;&#128052;&#127823;&#127822;&#127823;&#128052;&#127943;


----------



## iwantahermes

Izzybet said:


> Oak Ledbury for work today, but looks like she may end up staying home for the rest of the week as the weather is not meant to be very good this week [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093640


Izzybet I love your 'love Mulberry' key ring

Are they still available to buy?


----------



## Izzybet

iwantahermes said:


> Izzybet I love your 'love Mulberry' key ring
> 
> 
> 
> Are they still available to buy?




Thank you [emoji2] I brought my "love Mulberry postcard" from eBay, preloved but unused. It came with a white dust bag so I guess it was from a few years ago?


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Will join up on the mabel club today. &#128060;


Me too......am loving the Mabel thread......I have been looking......I may have dipped my toe in....


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Love this!!! Mabel is a great bag and I love the colour of yours, is the lambskin very delicate?



Hi guns. I've had another look at my purple Mabel and I think she's more correctly termed "tumbled sheep leather" - perhaps mutton, rather than lamb?!


----------



## jp23

Cara again today to finish my gallery installation


----------



## Mayfly285

Shopping with mono Mabel.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Shopping with mono Mabel.



Lovely 

I am using a mabel too


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Shopping with mono Mabel.







elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a mabel too




Both are lovely ladies. [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Cara again today to finish my gallery installation
> 
> View attachment 3095406



Gorgeous colour and quilting, jp - just beautiful!


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely
> 
> I am using a mabel too



She's a beauty, elvis! &#128525;



Ludmilla said:


> Both are lovely ladies. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla; I think Mulberry should resurrect this model - she has a lot of followers! &#128521;


----------



## NY2005

I need a Mabel in my life


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> Gorgeous colour and quilting, jp - just beautiful!




Thank you mayfly [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## elvisfan4life

NY2005 said:


> I need a Mabel in my life



Everyone needs a mabel


----------



## NY2005

:d:d:d:d





elvisfan4life said:


> everyone needs a mabel


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous mabels Mayfly & Elvis, I'm in the mabel gang today too.


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous mabels Mayfly & Elvis, I'm in the mabel gang today too.


I want,to be in the Mabel gang ! Yours is lovely Ria


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Everyone needs a mabel



... or 10 ... :-[


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous mabels Mayfly & Elvis, I'm in the mabel gang today too.



Oooh - your stunning Emerald lady, Ria!! I adore her!


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> I need a Mabel in my life



Definitely, NY!! Perhaps Mabel is not as iconic, or quintessentially "Mulberry", as the Bayswater but she's so easy to carry and use. I love the suede lined, long side slide pockets and the large central zipped section - everything is well organized. The little zipped pockets are also handy for change for parking, etc. She comes in a variety of leathers and colours and just ticks every box for me!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Oooh - your stunning Emerald lady, Ria!! I adore her!



Me toooooooooooo


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Definitely, NY!! Perhaps Mabel is not as iconic, or quintessentially "Mulberry", as the Bayswater but she's so easy to carry and use. I love the suede lined, long side slide pockets and the large central zipped section - everything is well organized. The little zipped pockets are also handy for change for parking, etc. She comes in a variety of leathers and colours and just ticks every box for me!


You ladies are very naughty.......And very enabling.......I'm hoping to join the club sooner rather than later   I agree re the Bayswater, I have a lovely oak one but it's just so cumbersome. There is room for a Mabel in my collection. I am saving for a new Chloe bag that is released in Sept but if I can pick a Mabel up at a fair price I'm going to give it a whirl!


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> You ladies are very naughty.......And very enabling.......I'm hoping to join the club sooner rather than later   I agree re the Bayswater, I have a lovely oak one but it's just so cumbersome. There is room for a Mabel in my collection. I am saving for a new Chloe bag that is released in Sept but if I can pick a Mabel up at a fair price I'm going to give it a whirl!



Hee hee! I hope you get a real beauty - you won't regret it! I use my grey patent girl the most frequently and she still gets lots of admiring comments - one lady tried to buy her when she was perched on a display stand at Bicester Village, whilst I was trying on another bag!  I love my Bayswaters but I almost fall inside them, trying to fish out my car keys etc! Mabel is just such a handy girl to have - I'm still on the lookout for that gorgeous emerald shade!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee! I hope you get a real beauty - you won't regret it! I use my grey patent girl the most frequently and she still gets lots of admiring comments - one lady tried to buy her when she was perched on a display stand at Bicester Village, whilst I was trying on another bag!  I love my Bayswaters but I almost fall inside them, trying to fish out my car keys etc! Mabel is just such a handy girl to have - I'm still on the lookout for that gorgeous emerald shade!



Get in line you i need emerald first you have butterscotch

Funnily enough i have a patent bays but the patent mabels dont appeal to me so much


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Loving the Mabel club out today!! 

I've been using oak NVT Bryn all week, another great understated bag that Mulberry shouldn't have discontinued.


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> I want,to be in the Mabel gang ! Yours is lovely Ria





Mayfly285 said:


> Oooh - your stunning Emerald lady, Ria!! I adore her!



Aah thank you, you should definitely get one NY2005. Classic understated Mulberry. Mayfly I loooooove your butterscotch one


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Aah thank you, you should definitely get one NY2005. Classic understated Mulberry. Mayfly I loooooove your butterscotch one



You can get behind me in the queue for that one too missus..you both have loads


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Get in line you i need emerald first you have butterscotch
> 
> Funnily enough i have a patent bays but the patent mabels dont appeal to me so much


:giggles:, thanks Elvis and your oak one is gorgeous. If I didn't have my toffee daria I'd be on the hunt for that beautiful butterscotch one. Lucky you Mayfly!


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> You can get behind me in the queue for that one too missus..you both have loads


 So do you


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> So do you



Not many mabels though sadly...need emerald butterscotch lilac etc


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji23] Mabel fever spreads on tpf...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] Mabel fever spreads on tpf...



Yay


----------



## Mulberrygal

Izzybet said:


> Oak Ledbury for work today, but looks like she may end up staying home for the rest of the week as the weather is not meant to be very good this week [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093640



Looks gorgeous, lovely colour. I particularly love the keyring  it looks just perfect. I'm a big fan of adding a few extras, definitely adds a bit more interest and a personal touch


----------



## Ria2011

Red goatskin regular mabel


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Red goatskin regular mabel



Bag twin but still using oakie today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Lovely Mabel's.  Still using my black Mabel today


----------



## Izzybet

Mulberrygal said:


> Looks gorgeous, lovely colour. I particularly love the keyring  it looks just perfect. I'm a big fan of adding a few extras, definitely adds a bit more interest and a personal touch




Thank you [emoji2] I have been very brave and have used her in the awful rain we have been having and no water marks !!! Good old waterproofing spray!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ria2011 said:


> Red goatskin regular mabel


Lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Alexa Panel with Carolina Herrera's tassel which is also in black n dark green


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been using Bryn all week but it is VERY wet out there today so need to rethink that! 

Maybe Daria? Or may join you guys in the Mabel club.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been using Bryn all week but it is VERY wet out there today so need to rethink that!
> 
> Maybe Daria? Or may join you guys in the Mabel club.



Mabel mabel mabel marvellous mabel


----------



## NY2005

elvisfan4life said:


> mabel mabel mabel marvellous mabel


+1 !


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Mabel mabel mabel marvellous mabel



Afraid I went pheasant green Daria, remembered I'm going out for drinks and Daria is hands free.


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Afraid I went pheasant green Daria, remembered I'm going out for drinks and Daria is hands free.



You know i will. Forgive you for that one


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks Moo, final mabel of the week, large pebble antique leather as I 'm going to an outdoor film screening tonight.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Moo, final mabel of the week, large pebble antique leather as I 'm going to an outdoor film screening tonight.



Yay such a lovely neutral


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Moo, final mabel of the week, large pebble antique leather as I 'm going to an outdoor film screening tonight.


Looking lovely Ria , Mabel is def bag of the week.


----------



## Louliu71

casseyelsie said:


> Alexa Panel with Carolina Herrera's tassel which is also in black n dark green
> 
> View attachment 3097294




I love this bag and I am so into tassels at the mo, great combo


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Moo, final mabel of the week, large pebble antique leather as I 'm going to an outdoor film screening tonight.




Mabel's are so popular right now and I can see why. Waitrose carrier bag for last few days (over suede tillie of course) have up and she's back in her Dustbag until the weather (wishing) gets better


----------



## Loveheart

Bays tote in oxblood


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Yay such a lovely neutral





NY2005 said:


> Looking lovely Ria , Mabel is def bag of the week.





Louliu71 said:


> Mabel's are so popular right now and I can see why. Waitrose carrier bag for last few days (over suede tillie of course) have up and she's back in her Dustbag until the weather (wishing) gets better



Thanks everyone, I really need to use them more as it's such a great bag. I only use this one when I 'm travelling


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks everyone, I really need to use them more as it's such a great bag. I only use this one when I 'm travelling



You can send the emerald one to me........


----------



## aerinha

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood


I love your tote with its tassels.


----------



## Louliu71

aerinha said:


> I love your tote with its tassels.




+1 where are the tassels from?


----------



## Loveheart

aerinha said:


> I love your tote with its tassels.


Thank you! 
Love oxblood nvt



Louliu71 said:


> +1 where are the tassels from?


Thanks 
The tassels are from Loewe. They are perfect size, prefer them over the mulberry tassels as they are so tactile.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Moo, final mabel of the week, large pebble antique leather as I 'm going to an outdoor film screening tonight.



Very, very pretty Ria! Another gorgeous Mabel!


----------



## Mayfly285

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood



She's gorgeous, Loveheart - such a rich colour and I adore the tassels!


----------



## Izzy48

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood



Beautiful bag! Is it heavy?


----------



## Loveheart

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful bag! Is it heavy?



Not really, quite a bit lighter than nvt bays because there is no flap. Very handy for work


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood



Beautiful!! I love the bays tote and oxblood is a stunning colour.


----------



## Izzybet

Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park


----------



## jp23

Izzybet said:


> Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098643




Ooooooo soooo jelly right now!


----------



## Louliu71

Izzybet said:


> Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098643




I have a thing for anything in ink/midnight right now - lovely bag.

Out with midnight tillie again, even DH noticed her and said a really nice bag..... No flies on him lately


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Dig out my Lizzie tote. Gunmetal hardware with grey buffalo leather  I think


----------



## Louliu71

Loveheart said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Love oxblood nvt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> The tassels are from Loewe. They are perfect size, prefer them over the mulberry tassels as they are so tactile.




That's right, think I remember your reveal.... It promoted me to go off searching and came across a lovely pair of Loewe pumps with cute tassels. Ta

Love them!


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Dig out my Lizzie tote. Gunmetal hardware with grey buffalo leather  I think



Great pic, why do I now want one again! I must ban myself from this place!!!! But I can't.....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Great pic, why do I now want one again! I must ban myself from this place!!!! But I can't.....



Thanks Lou. She's a funny bag as I always get lots of comments about her but I never see them in this colour for sale. I grabbed her when she appeared on eBay. . But I never see them out either.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Im having a day with choc poppy


----------



## Skater

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood


The leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## Skater

Izzybet said:


> Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098643


I have this too - such a versatile bag


----------



## Sunfeather

Izzybet said:


> Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098643



Ohhhh Midnight blue Alexa.....stunning!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> Dig out my Lizzie tote. Gunmetal hardware with grey buffalo leather  I think



Loving this, Panda!


----------



## Trixiegal

Mayfly285 said:


> Loving this, Panda!




+1 [emoji7]


----------



## Izzybet

jp23 said:


> Ooooooo soooo jelly right now!







Louliu71 said:


> I have a thing for anything in ink/midnight right now - lovely bag.
> 
> Out with midnight tillie again, even DH noticed her and said a really nice bag..... No flies on him lately







Skater said:


> I have this too - such a versatile bag







Sunfeather said:


> Ohhhh Midnight blue Alexa.....stunning!!!!




Thank you ladies, a very long day out for my Alexa and I... Up at 5.00 am and back home 22.30! !!


----------



## Ria2011

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood





Izzybet said:


> Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098643





Ukpandagirl said:


> Dig out my Lizzie tote. Gunmetal hardware with grey buffalo leather  I think


Gorgeous bags everyone!


----------



## Ria2011

Cheated yesterday with my prada bag


----------



## Sunfeather

Ria2011 said:


> Cheated yesterday with my prada bag



Looks good!  &#128150;


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzybet said:


> Thank you ladies, a very long day out for my Alexa and I... Up at 5.00 am and back home 22.30! !!



She's gorgeous, Izzybet! I hope you both held up well after your mammoth day out!


----------



## Pessie

Ria2011 said:


> Cheated yesterday with my prada bag


 
Checking out those shoes!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Still rocking my Lizzie today. Thanks for the kind words Trixie and mayfly. X


----------



## Sunfeather

Ukpandagirl said:


> Dig out my Lizzie tote. Gunmetal hardware with grey buffalo leather  I think



Sorry didn't realize your photo earlier! Great girl and great bag &#128150;


----------



## Mayfly285

pessie said:


> checking out those shoes!!



+1!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Sunfeather said:


> Sorry didn't realize your photo earlier! Great girl and great bag &#128150;



Thanks Hun. X


----------



## ElainePG

Izzybet said:


> Midnight Alexa for a day out to the Durrell Wildlife park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098643


Gorgeous color for a Lexy! Now I want to pull out my dark green one. Maybe next week.


----------



## Izzybet

Mayfly285 said:


> She's gorgeous, Izzybet! I hope you both held up well after your mammoth day out!



 I think I was in bed and asleep within 30 minutes of being home! A great day out to Jersey, where they have a Mulberry concession, but it all looked rather dark and uninspiring!! 



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous color for a Lexy! Now I want to pull out my dark green one. Maybe next week.




Mine has been packed away for the winter and back to oak Ledbury for this week! [emoji3]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oxblood medium daria hobo for church today followed by oxblood medium lily for a day out with visiting relatives.
Used black regular lily yesterday so it was a mulberry filled weekend.

Saw poppy red regular Lily and it was lovely.
Not too enamoured with the lining but if I can get a discount close to 20% off  it will be mine!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzybet said:


> I think I was in bed and asleep within 30 minutes of being home! A great day out to Jersey, where they have a Mulberry concession, but it all looked rather dark and uninspiring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has been packed away for the winter and back to oak Ledbury for this week! [emoji3]



I'm in Jersey this weekend coming and have been trying to decide which bags to take. It's a nightmare!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzybet said:


> I think I was in bed and asleep within 30 minutes of being home! A great day out to Jersey, where they have a Mulberry concession, but it all looked rather dark and uninspiring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mine has been packed away for the winter* and back to oak Ledbury for this week! [emoji3]



Mine too... I just switched to my hot pink Willow today, and plan to carry it until the end of the month (Elaine waving bye-bye to summer.) Though it has been so unseasonably hot here, it may take me well into September!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Oxblood medium daria hobo for church today followed by oxblood medium lily for a day out with visiting relatives.
> Used black regular lily yesterday so it was a mulberry filled weekend.
> 
> Saw poppy red regular Lily and it was lovely.
> Not too enamoured with the lining but if I can get a discount close to 20% off  it will be mine!


Poppy red is still available? It wasn't hibiscus red? Does this mean they've brought it back?????


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Poppy red is still available? It wasn't hibiscus red? Does this mean they've brought it back?????



Yes in nvt. Check online and you will see it.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Yes in nvt. Check online and you will see it.


Thanks... I did look, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I'd really rather spend my $$$ on a second Small Bays Double-Zip (I have one in taupe glossy goat... yum!). But it doesn't come in Poppy. They have, however, come out with it in Oak, so that may be my next purchase. I don't own any Oak Mulbs, and it's really such a classic I ought to own at least own ONE... right? Right!:giggles:


----------



## _purseaddict_

Loveheart said:


> Bays tote in oxblood




I love that leather. It looks so luxurious. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Thanks... I did look, but the more I thought about it, the more I realized that I'd really rather spend my $$$ on a second Small Bays Double-Zip (I have one in taupe glossy goat... yum!). But it doesn't come in Poppy. They have, however, come out with it in Oak, so that may be my next purchase. I don't own any Oak Mulbs, and it's really such a classic I ought to own at least own ONE... right? Right!:giggles:



Hehe. Yes at least one piece of oak is a good idea.
The double zip is lovely. The large one is too pricey and too heavy for me compared to the usual Bayswater but it does look stunning.


----------



## aerinha

Using my mini indigo quilted Cara at last


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Using my mini indigo quilted Cara at last




Ahh! I should wear mine so we can be bag twins today!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Hehe. Yes at least one piece of oak is a good idea.
> The double zip is lovely. The large one is too pricey and too heavy for me compared to the usual Bayswater but it does look stunning.



I tried the large one, but it overpowered me. It looked as though the bag was wearing me, rather than the other way round.

Which was fortunate! I liked the price of the smaller one, and it looked much better on my petite frame. In fact, now that I think of it, it's the one in my avatar... so you can see!

Have you bought a double-zip yet? Or is that a future purchase?


----------



## NY2005

She's finally had an outing, great in the rainy weather but she loves to collect dust! She's a real little tardis


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> Ahh! I should wear mine so we can be bag twins today!




Forgot to post a photo but I did wear her yesterday cross body style
[emoji39]


----------



## remainsilly

Oak nvt double zip bays tote--
Because looks beautiful near dogs & chewing sticks.


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays tote--
> Because looks beautiful near dogs & chewing sticks.



Hmmm, I'll match your zippy B and stick dog combo and raise you a pink monkey . Come to think of it I need a mulberry to photobomb this pet


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays tote--
> Because looks beautiful near dogs & chewing sticks.


Gorgeous bag, love your doggie too!


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays tote--
> 
> Because looks beautiful near dogs & chewing sticks.




Wanting one of these sooooo bad at the moment!! And your puppy dog is just icing on the cake [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Pessie said:


> Hmmm, I'll match your zippy B and stick dog combo and raise you a pink monkey . Come to think of it I need a mulberry to photobomb this pet



Your dog is lovely & elegant!
Definitely would make any mulberry bag look more beautiful.

Pink monkey snap! 
---
Thanks for kind words, ladies.


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> your dog is lovely & elegant!
> Definitely would make any mulberry bag look more beautiful.
> 
> Pink monkey snap!
> ---
> thanks for kind words, ladies.


:d


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Been cheating with my speedy b mono for the past few days but have my M cookie purse with me


----------



## NY2005

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Been cheating with my speedy b mono for the past few days but have my M cookie purse with me
> View attachment 3101986


Lovely


----------



## Skater

jp23 said:


> Forgot to post a photo but I did wear her yesterday cross body style
> [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3101878


The colour looks amazing in that light!


----------



## jp23

Skater said:


> The colour looks amazing in that light!




Thank you it was unusually overcast out today is more sunny so I'm not sure what I'll wear today hmm [emoji16]


----------



## jp23

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Been cheating with my speedy b mono for the past few days but have my M cookie purse with me
> View attachment 3101986




So perfect! My inner girly girl is screaming


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> She's finally had an outing, great in the rainy weather but she loves to collect dust! She's a real little tardis
> View attachment 3101727



She's gorgeous, NY; how are you utilizing the side slide pockets? I find them sooo useful! &#128521;


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Forgot to post a photo but I did wear her yesterday cross body style
> [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3101878



Amazing colour, jp; loving the nails, too! &#128526;


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays tote--
> Because looks beautiful near dogs & chewing sticks.



Awww - bag or dog? Dog or bag? &#128521; BOTH! &#128525;


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays tote--
> Because looks beautiful near dogs & chewing sticks.


Lovely! That's the one I want, in the small size. Is yours the small or the full-size? (The bag, that is, not the dog... who is obviously the PERFECT size!)


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Lovely! That's the one I want, in the small size. Is yours the small or the full-size? (The bag, that is, not the dog... who is obviously the PERFECT size!)



Hehehe, well, he IS named Mulberry. 
Couldn't tell he once was a starving stray dog, now.

My bag is regular size.


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> Amazing colour, jp; loving the nails, too! [emoji41]




Ahhhhh thank you I actually changed them last night as the black started chipping


----------



## casseyelsie

jp23 said:


> Forgot to post a photo but I did wear her yesterday cross body style
> [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3101878




I like this bag and tried it in last week, but the back doesn't hang nicely as backpack? It was somehow different from all other backpack I've tried (hanging too far from my back) even after I adjusted length of strap.  I would love to see mod pic of others wearing her as backpack.  May need to try the bag again if I fly to city again


----------



## jp23

casseyelsie said:


> I like this bag and tried it in last week, but the back doesn't hang nicely as backpack? It was somehow different from all other backpack I've tried (hanging too far from my back) even after I adjusted length of strap.  I would love to see mod pic of others wearing her as backpack.  May need to try the bag again if I fly to city again




Hey I had this problem too! I just tightened the straps it solved the problem though so it maybe that one bag? Did try on another of the same style? I will try to get some mod pics today! I wear her most as a cross body to be honest though!


----------



## jburgh

Small Willow in black shrunken calf with nickel hardware


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> *Hehehe, well, he IS named Mulberry*.
> Couldn't tell he once was a starving stray dog, now.
> 
> My bag is regular size.



What an absolutely perfect name for him! Aren't you the clever one!

And aren't you a wonderful person for adopting a stray. I'm sure he adores you.


----------



## ElainePG

Switched to my hot pink Willow; I plan to carry her through the end of August. 

Oh, my, *what* an adventure it was to find her! I truly got the absolutely last one in the entire U.S.; my SA called all over the country to find her for me!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Ahhhhh thank you I actually changed them last night as the black started chipping
> View attachment 3102169


Amazing polish, jp... and you have THE most gorgeously long nails!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Amazing polish, jp... and you have THE most gorgeously long nails!




Thank you! That means a lot because it's hours of work lol! I used to be a really bad nail biter and keeping them pretty is the best way to stop me from biting them. it was just such a horrible bad habit, it was unhygienic and embarrassing I had to always hide my fingers. Eventually when I started working as a SA I had to keep my nails perfect so I'd have to get manicures every two weeks and that really started to add up ( After all that's handbag money [emoji6] lol ). So eventually I just taught myself and now It's much cheaper and every other month I reward myself with a new polish to keep me excited about doing it,  otherwise back in my mouth they go [emoji37]! These are the longest I've had them because I'm taking a break from shooting until I move so no heavy photo equipment to lug around [emoji16]


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Switched to my hot pink Willow; I plan to carry her through the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my, *what* an adventure it was to find her! I truly got the absolutely last one in the entire U.S.; my SA called all over the country to find her for me!




This is so much fun! I've been wanting a hot pink bag but I'm too scared to jump the gun, I think it's so fun!


----------



## Skater

Taupe small DZ tote - my go-to work bag this summer. Yesterday in the lift at work someone spotted my bag... her eyes looked like they were on stalks, her expression turned dreamy, and I swear she almost drooled!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> She's gorgeous, NY; how are you utilizing the side slide pockets? I find them sooo useful! &#128521;


Yesterday I just put an umbrella in the side pocket but am sure they are great for a book, iPad, and buts and bobs.


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Yesterday I just put an umbrella in the side pocket but am sure they are great for a book, iPad, and buts and bobs.



They are indeed! I haven't put a brolly in there yet (mine is colossal, with a spiky end!) but my iPad Mini fits in there like a glove! I often stick my keys in there, too - they haven't fallen out yet!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> They are indeed! I haven't put a brolly in there yet (mine is colossal, with a spiky end!) but my iPad Mini fits in there like a glove! I often stick my keys in there, too - they haven't fallen out yet!


by the end of the week there will be all sorts in there !


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> by the end of the week there will be all sorts in there !



Keep me posted! Not that I'm nosey or anything, but ...


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Keep me posted! Not that I'm nosey or anything, but ...


I will ....... I'll take a pic for you


----------



## CPrincessUK

Will be taking black medium lily with nickel hardware out later.
Also ordered the poppy red regular lily from bicester this morning. I hope I like it!


----------



## casseyelsie

ElainePG said:


> Switched to my hot pink Willow; I plan to carry her through the end of August.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, my, *what* an adventure it was to find her! I truly got the absolutely last one in the entire U.S.; my SA called all over the country to find her for me!




That is so pretty!  So u mean this bag has been discontinued?


----------



## remainsilly

casseyelsie said:


> That is so pretty!  So u mean this bag has been discontinued?



ElainePG's lovely willow is mulberry pink, I believe.
The color was discontinued.
Which is tragic, as is so fab!
But makes it all the more precious to own. 
---
Looking amazing, ElainePG!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Will be taking black medium lily with nickel hardware out later.
> Also ordered the poppy red regular lily from bicester this morning. I hope I like it!



That sounds gorgeous, dear CP; I'm still gutted I missed out on the poppy mini Cara ... &#128546;


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> Taupe small DZ tote - my go-to work bag this summer. Yesterday in the lift at work someone spotted my bag... her eyes looked like they were on stalks, her expression turned dreamy, and I swear she almost drooled!
> 
> View attachment 3102387



Gorgeous sophistication!
I notice the intense dz-stare, also. I think postman lock acts as a bird mirror toy, fascinating people.


----------



## casseyelsie

remainsilly said:


> ElainePG's lovely willow is mulberry pink, I believe.
> 
> The color was discontinued.
> 
> Which is tragic, as is so fab!
> 
> But makes it all the more precious to own.
> 
> ---
> 
> Looking amazing, ElainePG!!!




Thanks remainsilly, yes that is indeed a gorgeous pink!


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Taupe small DZ tote - my go-to work bag this summer. Yesterday in the lift at work someone spotted my bag... her eyes looked like they were on stalks, her expression turned dreamy, and I swear she almost drooled!
> 
> View attachment 3102387


You and I are bag twins, Skater.I think. Is that the glossy goat?


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Thank you! That means a lot because it's hours of work lol! I used to be a really bad nail biter and keeping them pretty is the best way to stop me from biting them. it was just such a horrible bad habit, it was unhygienic and embarrassing I had to always hide my fingers. Eventually when I started working as a SA I had to keep my nails perfect so I'd have to get manicures every two weeks and that really started to add up ( After all that's handbag money [emoji6] lol ). So eventually I just taught myself and now It's much cheaper and every other month I reward myself with a new polish to keep me excited about doing it,  otherwise back in my mouth they go [emoji37]! These are the longest I've had them because I'm taking a break from shooting until I move so no heavy photo equipment to lug around [emoji16]


I used to bite my nails, too, until I did the same as you: regular manicures. That was years ago... now I can't believe I ever had that habit! Hand in there; eventually the habit will fade clean away. I'm amazed that you did them yourself, though; you did such a great job applying the polish, and that polish can't be easy to put on!


----------



## ElainePG

casseyelsie said:


> That is so pretty!  So u mean this bag has been discontinued?


Not the bag, just the color. Last spring one of those ideas that one gets from time to time popped into my head: I simply HAD to own a hot pink bag! And Mulberry had (the operative word here is "had"!) a color called "Mulberry Pink" that was beyond gorgeous. I honestly didn't care which bag I got, but I wanted to own a Mulberry Pink bag. And then I found out they were discontinuing that color!

Excuse me??? If your company is called "Mulberry," how can you discontinue "Mulberry Pink"????

At any rate, that's how I came to own a Willow. It was literally the only bag, of any style, in the entire U.S. in that color. (I must confess it's a tiny bit heavy for me. Oh, the things we do for fashion!)


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> ElainePG's lovely willow is mulberry pink, I believe.
> The color was discontinued.
> Which is tragic, as is so fab!
> But makes it all the more precious to own.
> ---
> Looking amazing, ElainePG!!!



That's exactly right, r.s.; and such a tragedy that the color was discontinued, as I would have adored it in a Medium Lily.

Thank you for the compliment! Today I'll build a totally different outfit around that bag... probably black & white. Since I have a mostly neutral wardrobe, I should have no trouble matching it up.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Gorgeous sophistication!
> I notice the intense dz-stare, also. *I think postman lock acts as a bird mirror toy*, fascinating people.


----------



## ElainePG

I have an open question to anyone here who owns a bag in glossy goat. If you've treated it with Colonil Waterstop, is it fully waterproof in the rainy season? They are predicting unusually heavy rain this winter, and I'm trying to decide if I need to give in and buy a (shudder) patent leather bag, or if I can get away with carrying the Bays D-Z that's in my Avatar. I'd hate for it to get destroyed, though.

My Lexy in wrinkled calf is fairly indestructible, and might be another good option. I've Waterstopped it, of course, and it seems to do well in the rain, but I've never taken it out in a heavy storm, which is what they are predicting.


----------



## J_lou

ElainePG said:


> I have an open question to anyone here who owns a bag in glossy goat. If you've treated it with Colonil Waterstop, is it fully waterproof in the rainy season? They are predicting unusually heavy rain this winter, and I'm trying to decide if I need to give in and buy a (shudder) patent leather bag, or if I can get away with carrying the Bays D-Z that's in my Avatar. I'd hate for it to get destroyed, though.
> 
> 
> 
> My Lexy in wrinkled calf is fairly indestructible, and might be another good option. I've Waterstopped it, of course, and it seems to do well in the rain, but I've never taken it out in a heavy storm, which is what they are predicting.




Hi there I have a red glossy goat del rey and it has been soaked a few times in the last week in the lovely Scottish summer! I spray it with the waterstop spray and the rain marks all dry out and disappear no bother [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

J_lou said:


> Hi there I have a red glossy goat del rey and it has been soaked a few times in the last week in the lovely Scottish summer! I spray it with the waterstop spray and the rain marks all dry out and disappear no bother [emoji4]


Thank you for this information, J_lou! Do you wipe the bag down when you come into the house, or just leave it to dry on its own? I'm worried about water spots on that lovely leather.

Your red glossy goat sounds heavenly... even in the Scottish rain, everyone must see you coming a mile away!:giggles:


----------



## J_lou

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for this information, J_lou! Do you wipe the bag down when you come into the house, or just leave it to dry on its own? I'm worried about water spots on that lovely leather.
> 
> Your red glossy goat sounds heavenly... even in the Scottish rain, everyone must see you coming a mile away!:giggles:




Indeed they do haha!
Last summers sale purchase [emoji4]
Sometimes I will wipe the raindrops off but if I've been caught out I can't do that!! X


----------



## ElainePG

J_lou said:


> Indeed they do haha!
> Last summers sale purchase [emoji4]
> Sometimes I will wipe the raindrops off but if I've been caught out I can't do that!! X


Thank you again... in that case I may not buy a patent leather bag after all. And now with the $$$ I've saved, I can buy a second Bays D-Z in Oak!

How wonderful that you were able to buy your gorgeous red bag on sale!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I have an open question to anyone here who owns a bag in glossy goat. If you've treated it with Colonil Waterstop, is it fully waterproof in the rainy season? They are predicting unusually heavy rain this winter, and I'm trying to decide if I need to give in and buy a (shudder) patent leather bag, or if I can get away with carrying the Bays D-Z that's in my Avatar. I'd hate for it to get destroyed, though.
> 
> My Lexy in wrinkled calf is fairly indestructible, and might be another good option. I've Waterstopped it, of course, and it seems to do well in the rain, but I've never taken it out in a heavy storm, which is what they are predicting.


Hi ElainePG, we are indeed bag twins!

I posted a pic of my small DZ tote a few weeks ago on a rainy day, but can't remember exactly when it was - think you commented at the time though. I've sprayed mine once with Collonil waterstop and the rain formed beads and rolled right off - you would literally have no idea it had ever been rained on.

I think the shiny goat leather is naturally quite waterproof, but definitely worth treating with waterstop spray just to be sure. I'll probably give mine a light coating every month or two in autumn/winter, but don't think it will need much TLC...


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Gorgeous sophistication!
> I notice the intense dz-stare, also. I think postman lock acts as a bird mirror toy, fascinating people.


Love it! I think you might be right...


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Hi ElainePG, we are indeed bag twins!
> 
> I posted a pic of my small DZ tote a few weeks ago on a rainy day, but can't remember exactly when it was - think you commented at the time though. I've sprayed mine once with Collonil waterstop and the rain formed beads and rolled right off - you would literally have no idea it had ever been rained on.
> 
> I think the shiny goat leather is naturally quite waterproof, but definitely worth treating with waterstop spray just to be sure. I'll probably give mine a light coating every month or two in autumn/winter, but don't think it will need much TLC...


That's great to know, Skater... thank you! It's just so easy to spray with Waterstop; once every month or two isn't a problem at all! I assume you spray the handles and strap, too?

I have received SO many compliments on my D-Z, just like you. Do you think it's the design of the bag, or the glossy goat?


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> I used to bite my nails, too, until I did the same as you: regular manicures. That was years ago... now I can't believe I ever had that habit! Hand in there; eventually the habit will fade clean away. I'm amazed that you did them yourself, though; you did such a great job applying the polish, and that polish can't be easy to put on!




Thank you!! The trick is Vaseline! I apply it to the sides of my fingers and wipe it clean when I'm done so the nail polish never gets on my skin  
I guess you can do the same with Elmer's glue!


----------



## jp23

Girly vibes today with the Valentine


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Girly vibes today with the Valentine
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103208


Yummy color... and a perfect match to the maccarons!:giggles:


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> That's great to know, Skater... thank you! It's just so easy to spray with Waterstop; once every month or two isn't a problem at all! I assume you spray the handles and strap, too?
> 
> I have received SO many compliments on my D-Z, just like you. Do you think it's the design of the bag, or the glossy goat?


I'd guess it's a combination of the design, colour and leather - I think the taupe/nickel combination looks classic - but also the Mulberry DNA. Even though Mulberry bags are not a rare sight in London, they're still noticed and appreciated - I've had nice comments about several bags from people. Sometimes I'm a bit self conscious about it though, as they are a luxury :shame:

Anyway, back to the rain question - got caught in a downpour last night, and again the rain just rolled off. I didn't dry it off when I got home, just left it upright and it shows no sign of its drenching at all this morning!

I do spray the straps and handles (would always do the handles to protect against discolouration - although I don't think we run the same kind of risk with goat leather as with NVT to be honest)

Spray lightly, and in my experience you can use it in the rain with confidence!


----------



## Ser

CPrincessUK said:


> Will be taking black medium lily with nickel hardware out later.
> Also ordered the poppy red regular lily from bicester this morning. I hope I like it!



Ooh you'll have to let us know if you like it/do a reveal. I love my bright red lily (slightly different shade) and my poppy red tessie tote  just adds a lovely pop of colour to an outfit


----------



## Kiti

Me being all sporty today, with my regular Alexa &#128540;&#128039;


----------



## Stine b.

I Only have this one but how can I know it's real?


----------



## _purseaddict_

Kiti said:


> Me being all sporty today, with my regular Alexa [emoji12][emoji210]




You look great!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Yummy color... and a perfect match to the maccarons!:giggles:




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji92]


----------



## ElainePG

Kiti said:


> Me being all sporty today, with my regular Alexa &#128540;&#128039;


Cute look... love the hat!


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Forgot to post a photo but I did wear her yesterday cross body style
> [emoji39]
> 
> View attachment 3101878


Very nice!


----------



## Kiti

ElainePG said:


> Cute look... love the hat!








_purseaddict_ said:


> You look great!



Thank u, I apreciate the feedback! &#128522;&#128149;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Kiti said:


> Me being all sporty today, with my regular Alexa &#128540;&#128039;




You look fabulous


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating with LV speedy today, managed to dodge the downpours on my bike. I'm very limited to which Mulberry will fit in the basket  maybe I need a bigger basket or smaller Mulbs


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with LV speedy today, managed to dodge the downpours on my bike. I'm very limited to which Mulberry will fit in the basket  maybe I need a bigger basket or smaller Mulbs


Don't trade the LV , it's lush x


----------



## MiniMabel

Stine b. said:


> I Only have this one but how can I know it's real?




Hi, and welcome!

You need to add pictures and info to the Mulberry authentication thread linked below...........please follow instructions under post #1 of that thread and our experts will look at it for you...........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Emerald Roxanne for the past couple of days


----------



## Pessie

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with LV speedy today, managed to dodge the downpours on my bike. I'm very limited to which Mulberry will fit in the basket  maybe I need a bigger basket or smaller Mulbs



Or a Cara (he he! )


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with LV speedy today, managed to dodge the downpours on my bike. I'm very limited to which Mulberry will fit in the basket  maybe I need a bigger basket or smaller Mulbs



Cheating or not, she's gorgeous! Which colour is she? Mini Cara would solve your bicycle basket problems, btw!


----------



## Mayfly285

Small oak Anthony to see "Paper Towns" (starring Cara Delevingne!) with eldest daughter ...


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Small oak Anthony to see "Paper Towns" (starring Cara Delevingne!) with eldest daughter ...


How was the film, word is CD is not a bad actress?


----------



## Mulberrygal

NY2005 said:


> Don't trade the LV , it's lush x





Pessie said:


> Or a Cara (he he! )





Mayfly285 said:


> Cheating or not, she's gorgeous! Which colour is she? Mini Cara would solve your bicycle basket problems, btw!



LV is definitely lush and not going anywhere :girlwhack: 

She's a 25 Bandouliere, Empreinte leather in Aube, a little more purple than the picture.

My Alexa annoyingly doesn't quite fit in the basket. Daria is my only Mulb that does. I guess a SBS would but I moved them on for the LV.  The basket is also heavy on the steering with a bag in it...................................agree Cara would solve the problem but I still can't quite get my head around wearing a back pack. Then again I never thought I'd consider a Cara at all  maybe next year, if I can wait that long


----------



## Pessie

Mulberrygal said:


> LV is definitely lush and not going anywhere :girlwhack:
> 
> She's a 25 Bandouliere, Empreinte leather in Aube, a little more purple than the picture.
> 
> My Alexa annoyingly doesn't quite fit in the basket. Daria is my only Mulb that does. I guess a SBS would but I moved them on for the LV.  The basket is also heavy on the steering with a bag in it...................................agree Cara would solve the problem but I still can't quite get my head around wearing a back pack. Then again I never thought I'd consider a Cara at all  maybe next year, if I can wait that long



I'm not a backpacker either, I wear mine on my shoulder  - but it would convert quickly from one carrying style to the other


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> I'm not a backpacker either, I wear mine on my shoulder  - but it would convert quickly from one carrying style to the other



I'm the same. It's a handy little bag. Especially considering I hated it in the beginning 

I'm rocking my large Anthony today in black NVT because the weather is truly awful and I'm on holiday


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm the same. It's a handy little bag. Especially considering I hated it in the beginning
> 
> I'm rocking my large Anthony today in black NVT because the weather is truly awful and I'm on holiday



Oh no, that's such a shame - hope the weather clears up soon


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> How was the film, word is CD is not a bad actress?



I enjoyed it, surprisingly, and CD certainly was a good actress - your eye was always drawn to her, too. DD thought the film was "interesting and funny and made you think" - always a bonus! She thought CD was "Good in the rôle and had a convincing accent." Not being American, I can't confirm this, but it sounded ok - a sort of a reverse Gwynneth Paltrow!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> Oh no, that's such a shame - hope the weather clears up soon



In Jersey. Been on mulberry hunt but de gruchy only has dregs of clearance left which was dull. Sadly nothing interesting There for me other than a mini Bayswater buckle which I've never seen IRL. Cute bag but way too small for me. They had it in metallic mushroom which was nice to see in the flesh. I'm too boring to rock that colour sadly  Left empty handed again.  Sofa ladies should be proud of me!! 

Whilst there I did to go and have a good look at that Michael Kors concession to see what all the fuss is about.  I have to say Theyre not my thing but they are very nice and I totally understand why the people are snapping up the totes as they'rea good price and sturdy for what they're

Have only see a few mulbs out here but tonnes of MK's


----------



## aerinha

Mayfly285 said:


> I enjoyed it, surprisingly, and CD certainly was a good actress - your eye was always drawn to her, too. DD thought the film was "interesting and funny and made you think" - always a bonus! She thought CD was "Good in the rôle and had a convincing accent." Not being American, I can't confirm this, but it sounded ok - a sort of a reverse Gwynneth Paltrow!



Only saw the teaser on tv but CD's American accent was good enough I questioned if it was really CD (didn't know she acted).  Would have to hear her say a lot of vowels, that is what trips people "doing American" up &#128512;


----------



## Mulberrygal

Pessie said:


> I'm not a backpacker either, I wear mine on my shoulder  - but it would convert quickly from one carrying style to the other



That's starting to make me even more tempted  which one have you got Pessie?



Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm the same. It's a handy little bag. Especially considering I hated it in the beginning
> 
> I'm rocking my large Anthony today in black NVT because the weather is truly awful and I'm on holiday



I was the same Uk panda, really disliked it to begin with but must admit I was quite smitten when I saw the quilted one in the flesh last year. The leather looked gorgeous, I can see why you all like it. 

I suspect I will succumb in the end, can't help feel it's definitely too young for me or I'm too old LOL but guess I have a good excuse if I wear it on the bike, then over the shoulder. 

Hope the weather cheers up for your holiday, what rotten luck to get a week like this. I've always fancied a trip to Jersey. Well done on not taking a tumble off the sofa, especially with all those goodies about  I'm not a MK fan either, I did have one briefly but couldn't see any point in using it when I've got beautiful Mulbs to carry. 

Carrying my Plaster pink Daria Satchel today. I've just got it absolutely soaked and it's drying out. It's a great workhorse bag for this weather, I'm sure it will recover.


----------



## Pessie

Mulberrygal said:


> That's starting to make me even more tempted  which one have you got Pessie?
> 
> 
> 
> I was the same Uk panda, really disliked it to begin with but must admit I was quite smitten when I saw the quilted one in the flesh last year. The leather looked gorgeous, I can see why you all like it.
> 
> I suspect I will succumb in the end, can't help feel it's definitely too young for me or I'm too old LOL but guess I have a good excuse if I wear it on the bike, then over the shoulder.
> 
> Hope the weather cheers up for your holiday, what rotten luck to get a week like this. I've always fancied a trip to Jersey. Well done on not taking a tumble off the sofa, especially with all those goodies about  I'm not a MK fan either, I did have one briefly but couldn't see any point in using it when I've got beautiful Mulbs to carry.
> 
> Carrying my Plaster pink Daria Satchel today. I've just got it absolutely soaked and it's drying out. It's a great workhorse bag for this weather, I'm sure it will recover.




I've got the medium in oak NVT which is very roomy and probably a bit heavy for wearing on a bike.  The mini would be ideal I would think, especially as you have a basket as well.  I hated it too when I first saw pictures, but its a slow burn definitely    it's the nicest NVT leather I've seen for a while from M, which was a big factor in making me plump for it, and I've loved it.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> I've got the medium in oak NVT which is very roomy and probably a bit heavy for wearing on a bike.  The mini would be ideal I would think, especially as you have a basket as well.  I hated it too when I first saw pictures, but its a slow burn definitely    it's the nicest NVT leather I've seen for a while from M, which was a big factor in making me plump for it, and I've loved it.



Part of me wishes I'd gone for the NVT now but I went blue camo in goat and she's just yummy now. Very squishy and lovely to carry. Kind of fallen in love with her again this week.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Emerald Roxy and I are out in the rain! Gave her a good coat of collonil yesterday thankfully.

I gave in at the weekend and took Mabel to have her handles repaired. Thought I could live with it but annoyed me too much.


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Emerald Roxy and I are out in the rain! Gave her a good coat of collonil yesterday thankfully.
> 
> I gave in at the weekend and took Mabel to have her handles repaired. Thought I could live with it but annoyed me too much.



I adore your gorgeous Roxy, guns; I'll bet she shrugged off the rain in her Collonil jacket! What's wrong with Mabel's handles?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mayfly285 said:


> I adore your gorgeous Roxy, guns; I'll bet she shrugged off the rain in her Collonil jacket! What's wrong with Mabel's handles?



The rain just ran off her. Think she might be my new favourite!
Mabel's previous owner glued something to her handles, a clasp I think to keep them together?
Obviously they removed it and it left horrible marks. I knew they were there when I bought it and thought I could live with it but it annoyed me.


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> The rain just ran off her. Think she might be my new favourite!
> Mabel's previous owner glued something to her handles, a clasp I think to keep them together?
> Obviously they removed it and it left horrible marks. I knew they were there when I bought it and thought I could live with it but it annoyed me.



I couldn't live with that, I must admit ... Your Roxy is the Bargain of the Year! &#128525;


----------



## 2manyhorses

Checking out wall Street, NYC, with my trusty alexa clutch and pink Bayswater sandals, by it's hot!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

2manyhorses said:


> Checking out wall Street, NYC, with my trusty alexa clutch and pink Bayswater sandals, by it's hot!



Looking good in the hood horses


----------



## Mayfly285

2manyhorses said:


> Checking out wall Street, NYC, with my trusty alexa clutch and pink Bayswater sandals, by it's hot!



Was it all madness in the wake of the Chinese stock exchange plunge?! You're looking fab in the heat, 2many!


----------



## ElainePG

2manyhorses said:


> Checking out wall Street, NYC, with my trusty alexa clutch and pink Bayswater sandals, by it's hot!


Brave girl, wearing sandals on the hot NYC sidewalks! I used to live in NYC, and could never manage sandals in the summer, no matter how hot it got; I tried it once, and my feet felt like they had been cooked! You picked a good day to go to Wall Street; the stock market had been falling like crazy, but it's up today, so everyone you see on the street will be in a better mood.


----------



## jp23

2manyhorses said:


> Checking out wall Street, NYC, with my trusty alexa clutch and pink Bayswater sandals, by it's hot!




How hot is it?! I'll be there in 5 days! [emoji33]


----------



## morejunkny

jp23 said:


> How hot is it?! I'll be there in 5 days! [emoji33]




The weather is beautiful today, actually - it's about 80 degrees and sunny, with a slight breeze. The problem with Manhattan is that the only shade you get is from the buildings, and the subway platforms are awful - hot and humid and sometimes smelly - in the summer.


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> How hot is it?! I'll be there in 5 days! [emoji33]


Are you all packed, jp?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Are you all packed, jp?



Exciting times JP.... Hope you're trip to your new home is a safe one. x


----------



## jp23

morejunkny said:


> The weather is beautiful today, actually - it's about 80 degrees and sunny, with a slight breeze. The problem with Manhattan is that the only shade you get is from the buildings, and the subway platforms are awful - hot and humid and sometimes smelly - in the summer.




I had to BEG my mom to buy me a window AC she was like "nope" and I was like PLLEEEEEASE I'll drown in my room lol! My friend told me it can be smelly in certain areas and to not go into the empty cars because they are empty for a reason lol


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Exciting times JP.... Hope you're trip to your new home is a safe one. x







ElainePG said:


> Are you all packed, jp?




Thanks guys I will be sure to share photos of my ikea room when it's all done lol!!

Packing wasn't too bad just a big puzzle I'm already all packed up now! We got these great vacuum ziplock things that's all my knits and like wrap things, pants, shorts, and skirts in one luggage! 






I wanted to keep all my expensive clothing in our carry ons so i put all my handbags and designer clothes in those so we'll have them with us at all times. We were going to bring my iMac but decided to leave it behind because we will have TWO layovers so four airports in total [emoji24]
We didn't want to risk it so my parents will have it shipped and insured later. I'm really excited now! All the furniture has been ordered and scheduled to deliver! Weeeee! [emoji134]&#127995;[emoji177][emoji92]


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Thanks guys I will be sure to share photos of my ikea room when it's all done lol!!
> 
> Packing wasn't too bad just a big puzzle I'm already all packed up now! We got these great vacuum ziplock things that's all my knits and like wrap things, pants, shorts, and skirts in one luggage!
> 
> View attachment 3109684
> 
> View attachment 3109685
> 
> 
> I wanted to keep all my expensive clothing in our carry ons so i put all my handbags and designer clothes in those so we'll have them with us at all times. We were going to bring my iMac but decided to leave it behind because we will have TWO layovers so four airports in total [emoji24]
> We didn't want to risk it so my parents will have it shipped and insured later. I'm really excited now! All the furniture has been ordered and scheduled to deliver! Weeeee! [emoji134]&#127995;[emoji177][emoji92]


That vacuum system is brilliant! Amazing that everything fit into your carry-on luggage. I don't blame you, though, if you have that many stop-overs.

Safe travels, and be sure to touch base with us when you're settled in NYC!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> I had to BEG my mom to buy me a window AC she was like "nope" and I was like PLLEEEEEASE I'll drown in my room lol! My friend told me it can be smelly in certain areas and to *not go into the empty cars because they are empty for a reason* lol



Good advice!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> That vacuum system is brilliant! Amazing that everything fit into your carry-on luggage. I don't blame you, though, if you have that many stop-overs.
> 
> Safe travels, and be sure to touch base with us when you're settled in NYC!




Thank you! It hasn't really hit me yet that it's happening but I'm sure it will when I get there, I might have a job lined up too but I wanted to message you about it because I was unsure about the commute! I'll send you a PM!


----------



## Mulberrygal

2manyhorses said:


> Checking out wall Street, NYC, with my trusty alexa clutch and pink Bayswater sandals, by it's hot!





ElainePG said:


> Brave girl, wearing sandals on the hot NYC sidewalks! I used to live in NYC, and could never manage sandals in the summer, no matter how hot it got; I tried it once, and my feet felt like they had been cooked! You picked a good day to go to Wall Street; the stock market had been falling like crazy, but it's up today, so everyone you see on the street will be in a better mood.



Oh what's it like Horses & Elaine, I'm there next Thurs, special birthday treat with big Sis 

I've been wondering what to pack. My usual City breaks are later in the year and chilly, trousers, jacket etc. I can't quite get my head round packing summer dresses & sandals for NY, seems more suitable for a beach holiday but I guess anything goes? 

Any rain likely?

The Alexa looks great, need to think which bags will be best  ullhair:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Thanks guys I will be sure to share photos of my ikea room when it's all done lol!!
> 
> Packing wasn't too bad just a big puzzle I'm already all packed up now! We got these great vacuum ziplock things that's all my knits and like wrap things, pants, shorts, and skirts in one luggage!
> 
> View attachment 3109684
> 
> View attachment 3109685
> 
> 
> I wanted to keep all my expensive clothing in our carry ons so i put all my handbags and designer clothes in those so we'll have them with us at all times. We were going to bring my iMac but decided to leave it behind because we will have TWO layovers so four airports in total [emoji24]
> We didn't want to risk it so my parents will have it shipped and insured later. I'm really excited now! All the furniture has been ordered and scheduled to deliver! Weeeee! [emoji134]&#127995;[emoji177][emoji92]



Looks like youve got it all covered. Safe move and I look forward to seeing your room etc when you settle in.


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> Thanks guys I will be sure to share photos of my ikea room when it's all done lol!!
> 
> Packing wasn't too bad just a big puzzle I'm already all packed up now! We got these great vacuum ziplock things that's all my knits and like wrap things, pants, shorts, and skirts in one luggage!
> 
> View attachment 3109684
> 
> View attachment 3109685
> 
> 
> I wanted to keep all my expensive clothing in our carry ons so i put all my handbags and designer clothes in those so we'll have them with us at all times. We were going to bring my iMac but decided to leave it behind because we will have TWO layovers so four airports in total [emoji24]
> We didn't want to risk it so my parents will have it shipped and insured later. I'm really excited now! All the furniture has been ordered and scheduled to deliver! Weeeee! [emoji134]&#127995;[emoji177][emoji92]


Good luck with the move JP, keep us posted


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ukpandagirl said:


> Looking good in the hood horses



Thanks I'm having a great time &#128512;


----------



## 2manyhorses

Mayfly285 said:


> Was it all madness in the wake of the Chinese stock exchange plunge?! You're looking fab in the heat, 2many!



I was sitting on the steps people watching lol
My favourite past time &#128521;
However you'll be glad to hear no one was chucking themselves out of the windows &#128521;


----------



## 2manyhorses

ElainePG said:


> Brave girl, wearing sandals on the hot NYC sidewalks! I used to live in NYC, and could never manage sandals in the summer, no matter how hot it got; I tried it once, and my feet felt like they had been cooked! You picked a good day to go to Wall Street; the stock market had been falling like crazy, but it's up today, so everyone you see on the street will be in a better mood.



Ha ha I managed nine hours then swapped for a pair of Nike flip flops lol
Heaven like walking on air!


----------



## 2manyhorses

jp23 said:


> How hot is it?! I'll be there in 5 days! [emoji33]



Jp it is very hot and the forecast for the next week is going to be just as warm!


----------



## 2manyhorses

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh what's it like Horses & Elaine, I'm there next Thurs, special birthday treat with big Sis
> 
> I've been wondering what to pack. My usual City breaks are later in the year and chilly, trousers, jacket etc. I can't quite get my head round packing summer dresses & sandals for NY, seems more suitable for a beach holiday but I guess anything goes?
> 
> Any rain likely?
> 
> The Alexa looks great, need to think which bags will be best  ullhair:



It is boiling!!  I'm in thin summery, above the knee skirts and vest tops!
Comfy shoes are a must I'm back in my deck shoes today &#9786;
No rain on the horizon either!


----------



## 2manyhorses

The Mulberry shop in Soho!
We went in for a quick look, very polite SA but no prices on anything pmsl!


----------



## 2manyhorses

The window display with those funny new bags lol


----------



## NY2005

Dug my Bayswater out, forgot how lovely she is!


----------



## Ludmilla

2manyhorses said:


> The window display with those funny new bags lol



Looks like you are having a great time! Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Dug my Bayswater out, forgot how lovely she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109939



Yes, she is! Enjoy carrying her.


----------



## _purseaddict_

NY2005 said:


> Dug my Bayswater out, forgot how lovely she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109939




This is lovely colour. What is the name of this colour?


----------



## NY2005

_purseaddict_ said:


> This is lovely colour. What is the name of this colour?


Hi purseaddict, the colour of my Bayswater is oak. It's a couple of years old and was lighter when it was purchased. Has got darker with age and use.


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Hi purseaddict, the colour of my Bayswater is oak. It's a couple of years old and was lighter when it was purchased. Has got darker with age and use.



She's acquired that gorgeous patina, unique to every bag, which comes over years of use! She's a beauty!


----------



## Mulberrygal

2manyhorses said:


> It is boiling!!  I'm in thin summery, above the knee skirts and vest tops!
> Comfy shoes are a must I'm back in my deck shoes today &#9786;
> No rain on the horizon either!



Oh Wow, I had better revise my suitcase. Comfy shoes  what about the evenings are they still hot. 

Great pics of the Mulberry shop, which bags did you take?

Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Dug my Bayswater out, forgot how lovely she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109939



Gorgeous. What a stunner. Classic mulberry at its best


----------



## 2manyhorses

Mulberrygal said:


> Oh Wow, I had better revise my suitcase. Comfy shoes  what about the evenings are they still hot.
> 
> Great pics of the Mulberry shop, which bags did you take?
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your stay.



I've brought my Alice and my alexa clutch which I've worn cross body, which is a must.  Too much on the street traffic for big bags lol 
We are just off out for dinner, a little cooler but still very warm.  Im in a vest top and jeans &#128512;


----------



## Mulberrygal

NY2005 said:


> Dug my Bayswater out, forgot how lovely she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109939



Fabulous Bays


----------



## casseyelsie

I'm contemplating to buy Mini bays.  Anyone around 167cm can share mod pics?  I'm still not sure if mini bays is a good decision.  I personally think the regular size looks nicer but I have only carried mine ONCE since I bought it.  Mini with crossbody strap might fit my lifestyle better?  Has anyone regretted buying mini bays?  Any pro n cons I should know before I buy?  PLEASE advise [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.

Charm was a thoughtful gift. 
Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.

I predict fire.
And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.


----------



## mrsinlondon

Wearing my new Mulberry effie tote. Gorgeous bag. Just bought it and I love it. Got so much space in it.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.
> 
> Charm was a thoughtful gift.
> Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
> Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
> With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.
> 
> I predict fire.
> And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.



Love this charm. How brilliant.


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.
> 
> Charm was a thoughtful gift.
> Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
> Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
> With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.
> 
> I predict fire.
> And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.


----------



## Mulberry Bush

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.
> 
> Charm was a thoughtful gift.
> Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
> Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
> With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.
> 
> I predict fire.
> And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.



That is one heck of an adorable charm' &#128525;


----------



## Amachelle

Scribbly floral lily today for a night in a nice hotel for DHs birthday


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.
> 
> Charm was a thoughtful gift.
> Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
> Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
> With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.
> 
> I predict fire.
> And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.


What a charming charm! I love that it's handmade, and the little "blessing" with it is just too precious for words.


----------



## ElainePG

Amachelle said:


> Scribbly floral lily today for a night in a nice hotel for DHs birthday


Love that scribbly floral! I'd love to own a scarf in that design. I once saw one at npn, but I hesitated... and it was gone the next day. I certainly learned my lesson!

Happy birthday to your DH... what a lovely present!


----------



## ElainePG

mrsinlondon said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry effie tote. Gorgeous bag. Just bought it and I love it. Got so much space in it.


The handles are gorgeous... sort of remind me of the braided handled on my Lexy.


----------



## ElainePG

On my way into the shopping mall, a young-ish woman pushing a small sleeping child in a stroller asked me for directions to one of the shops. Of course, I took her to where she needed to go, and we got to talking. From her accent I knew that she was clearly not an American, and when asked she said that she and her family were visiting from London. The rest of the family were out for the day on a whale-watching boat, but her little one was too little for that adventure, "...so we're going to shop!"

As we walked, I happened to glance at her handbag, which was tucked into the stroller, and guess what? It was a Mulberry! Then I had a look at a second very small bag that was over her shoulder... yet one more Mulberry! Unfortunately I was carrying a Balenciaga that day, so we weren't twins, but it was fun for me to compliment her on her bags, and it was fun for her to have her brand recognized. "Oh! So you know about Mulberry here in America????" Why, yes... we do!

She was off to shop, so I didn't get a chance to ask what styles she was carrying, and I didn't recognize them. But they were both Oak, and simply gorgeous leather.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Amachelle said:


> Scribbly floral lily today for a night in a nice hotel for DHs birthday



Yay... Bag twins.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Love that scribbly floral! I'd love to own a scarf in that design. I once saw one at npn, but I hesitated... and it was gone the next day. I certainly learned my lesson!
> 
> Happy birthday to your DH... what a lovely present!



Oh Elaine. I bought that scarf.... Eek sorry 

If I ever see one again I will email you immediately. I've had her on today. x


----------



## mrsinlondon

ElainePG said:


> The handles are gorgeous... sort of remind me of the braided handled on my Lexy.



Thank you. It also has a long shoulder strap. So I can wear it either way


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oh Elaine. I bought that scarf.... Eek sorry
> 
> If I ever see one again I will email you immediately. I've had her on today. x


Well, I'm glad it went to someone nice, Ukpandagirl! And I'm very glad to hear you're wearing her... it would be such a shame if she were just sitting in a dark drawer.


----------



## ElainePG

mrsinlondon said:


> Thank you. It also has a long shoulder strap. So I can wear it either way


It sound stunning! Is it very large? Heavy?


----------



## DiJe40

mrsinlondon said:


> Wearing my new Mulberry effie tote. Gorgeous bag. Just bought it and I love it. Got so much space in it.




Lovely..I have a new one in midnight..but the handles make a noise when I carry her..did you experience that too?


----------



## mrsinlondon

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely..I have a new one in midnight..but the handles make a noise when I carry her..did you experience that too?



No noise with mine, but they are quite stiff. I am sure your handles will soften up a bit with wear no get quieter!


----------



## mrsinlondon

ElainePG said:


> It sound stunning! Is it very large? Heavy?


 It's quite large. But all my bags are! I am going back to uni part time for a masters so had to get a back where I can get both my work and uni stuff into. 

Being leather it's a bit heavier. But the feeling of it in the hand makes up for it. 

Love your bag in the photo.


----------



## DiJe40

mrsinlondon said:


> No noise with mine, but they are quite stiff. I am sure your handles will soften up a bit with wear no get quieter!




I hope so..carried her once and the noise get's on my nerves. It's a beauty and you can put the kitchen sink in [emoji1]


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.
> 
> Charm was a thoughtful gift.
> Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
> Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
> With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.
> 
> I predict fire.
> And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.



He's fabulous, rs; I adore him! &#128525;


----------



## Mayfly285

Amachelle said:


> Scribbly floral lily today for a night in a nice hotel for DHs birthday



Just gorgeous!  I hope you both had a wonderful evening, too (you and DH, not you and Lily!) &#128522;


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> I hope so..carried her once and the noise get's on my nerves. It's a beauty and you can put the kitchen sink in [emoji1]




My daria hobo did this, guess it will stop when the leather softens


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote, with new "voodoo pirate" charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Charm was a thoughtful gift.
> 
> Constructed from yarn. And menacingly wielding a bent piece of wire.
> 
> Has paper tag, "I will help you navigate through the rough waters of of life and watchover your exciting adventures."
> 
> With tiny jingle bell, attached to its beady eye-patched head.
> 
> 
> 
> I predict fire.
> 
> And pretty lies, to soothe feelings.




Your posts always make me smile


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Your posts always make me smile


Thank you for this kind sentiment.
Very appreciated.
Was stung on face by a wasp & am feeling like swollen 1-eyed mutant--thankfully not allergic. And time heals.
---
Thanks to all.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thank you for this kind sentiment.
> 
> Very appreciated.
> 
> Was stung on face by a wasp & am feeling like swollen 1-eyed mutant--thankfully not allergic. And time heals.
> 
> ---
> 
> Thanks to all.




Ok maybe not this post! 

Do take care, only had a bee/wasp sting once and that was on my hand, that was bad enough.


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Thank you for this kind sentiment.
> Very appreciated.
> Was stung on face by a wasp & am feeling like swollen 1-eyed mutant--thankfully not allergic. And time heals.
> ---
> Thanks to all.


Hope you feel better soon RS. As a child I was stung on my eyelid by a wasp and my mother put a slice of onion on it........I am not sure why!


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> Hope you feel better soon RS. As a child I was stung on my eyelid by a wasp and my mother put a slice of onion on it........I am not sure why!


Thanks.
Clever mum.
I used a meat tenderizer powder paste & took antihistamine tablets.

You were very brave to order the bee scarf, given this story. 
Enjoy.


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Clever mum.
> 
> I used a meat tenderizer powder paste & took antihistamine tablets.
> 
> 
> 
> You were very brave to order the bee scarf, given this story.
> 
> Enjoy.




Ha ha!! The wasp never took your humour away thankfully !


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Just gorgeous!  I hope you both had a wonderful evening, too (you and DH, not you and Lily!) &#128522;


:lolots:


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thank you for this kind sentiment.
> Very appreciated.
> *Was stung on face by a wasp & am feeling like swollen 1-eyed mutant*--thankfully not allergic. And time heals.
> ---
> Thanks to all.



Oh dear... poor you! I have been stung twice in my life, like you not seriously allergic, but I do swell up. Such a painful experience, and how awful to be stung on the FACE!!!

Do mend quickly.


----------



## DiJe40

Louliu71 said:


> My daria hobo did this, guess it will stop when the leather softens




Thank you.. [emoji3]


----------



## casseyelsie

Today: Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood adorned with Tory Burch Owl coin purse


----------



## Mayfly285

casseyelsie said:


> Today: Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood adorned with Tory Burch Owl coin purse
> 
> View attachment 3114039



Just gorgeous, casseyelsie!


----------



## Mulberrygal

casseyelsie said:


> Today: Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood adorned with Tory Burch Owl coin purse
> 
> View attachment 3114039



Looks great Cass, Oxblood is such a gorgeous colour, I love it with the Owl purse, looks really cute


----------



## ElainePG

casseyelsie said:


> Today: Mulberry Bayswater in Oxblood adorned with Tory Burch Owl coin purse
> 
> View attachment 3114039


That oxblood Bays is a fantastic color. The T.B. charm/coin purse is a cute touch!


----------



## aerinha

Still carrying mini cara


----------



## casseyelsie

Mayfly285 said:


> Just gorgeous, casseyelsie!







Mulberrygal said:


> Looks great Cass, Oxblood is such a gorgeous colour, I love it with the Owl purse, looks really cute







ElainePG said:


> That oxblood Bays is a fantastic color. The T.B. charm/coin purse is a cute touch!




Thanks so much, ladies! [emoji8]


----------



## Mayfly285

aerinha said:


> Still carrying mini cara



Still loving her, aerinha!  She's a beauty and I adore the quilting ... &#128525;


----------



## kerplunk

Navy Leopard Leddy looking very stuffed - looks really black in this light!
Seeing if I can put up just with handheld as this one usually has a DIY strap attached!


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Still carrying mini cara


Love that cobalt blue!


----------



## ElainePG

kerplunk said:


> Navy Leopard Leddy looking very stuffed - looks really black in this light!
> Seeing if I can put up just with handheld as this one usually has a DIY strap attached!


Gorgeous bag! I've been scrambling to find a patent leather for this year's rainy season, which promises to be at deluge-level.

I have a YSL bag with a DIY strap, and I hardly ever carry it for that reason. I really should dry carrying it handheld the way you are and see if it works better.


----------



## aerinha

Ignore my ugly toe showing. Oops


----------



## Katit1990

Love an Alexa - that's the one for me today


----------



## ElainePG

Katit1990 said:


> Love an Alexa - that's the one for me today


What color is your Alexa? It's nearly getting chilly enough (and autumn-like enough) for me to pull out my Pheasant Green one. She hasn't seen the light of day in months!

Does your Lexy have the Mulberry Tree print on the lining? It's one of my favorite parts of the bag... even though I'm the only one who sees it!


----------



## S44MHY

Well I was going to tote my new bays dz but then saw the weather and swapped to loopy Lexie! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## ElainePG

S44MHY said:


> Well I was going to tote my new bays dz but then saw the weather and swapped to loopy Lexie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115405
> View attachment 3115406
> View attachment 3115407
> View attachment 3115409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji177][emoji177]


Those are both fabulous bags!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Looks like youve got it all covered. Safe move and I look forward to seeing your room etc when you settle in.







NY2005 said:


> Good luck with the move JP, keep us posted








2manyhorses said:


> Jp it is very hot and the forecast for the next week is going to be just as warm!




Thank you guys! And a big thank you to all the other ladies who wished me luck because boy do I need it lol!! Hahaha it's been my second day in the city and everyone has been super nice I can't believe how many people have gone out of their way to help us. 

The apartment was a mess, the previous occupants left all their old furniture and the place looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years!! So we spent the last days cleaning and getting my room ready. It's still in progress and please excuse my dad he was cleaning lol. But its coming together nicely! I'm so happy to be here and have been using my handy Lexi as my main companion you can see her relaxing on the daybed/ couch lol


----------



## 2manyhorses

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys! And a big thank you to all the other ladies who wished me luck because boy do I need it lol!! Hahaha it's been my second day in the city and everyone has been super nice I can't believe how many people have gone out of their way to help us.
> 
> The apartment was a mess, the previous occupants left all their old furniture and the place looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years!! So we spent the last days cleaning and getting my room ready. It's still in progress and please excuse my dad he was cleaning lol. But its coming together nicely! I'm so happy to be here and have been using my handy Lexi as my main companion you can see her relaxing on the daybed/ couch lol
> 
> View attachment 3116811



looking good!!!!
where about's are you?


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys! And a big thank you to all the other ladies who wished me luck because boy do I need it lol!! Hahaha it's been my second day in the city and everyone has been super nice I can't believe how many people have gone out of their way to help us.
> 
> The apartment was a mess, the previous occupants left all their old furniture and the place looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years!! So we spent the last days cleaning and getting my room ready. It's still in progress and please excuse my dad he was cleaning lol. But its coming together nicely! I'm so happy to be here and have been using my handy Lexi as my main companion you can see her relaxing on the daybed/ couch lol
> 
> View attachment 3116811



Good old dad; working hard as Lexy looks on! &#128521;  Wishing you the very best of luck and every happiness in your new home and city! &#128536;


----------



## Sunfeather

Thank's for such wonderful Daddys! &#128150; Wish you all the best in your "new life"!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys! And a big thank you to all the other ladies who wished me luck because boy do I need it lol!! Hahaha it's been my second day in the city and everyone has been super nice I can't believe how many people have gone out of their way to help us.
> 
> The apartment was a mess, the previous occupants left all their old furniture and the place looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years!! So we spent the last days cleaning and getting my room ready. It's still in progress and please excuse my dad he was cleaning lol. But its coming together nicely! I'm so happy to be here and have been using my handy Lexi as my main companion you can see her relaxing on the daybed/ couch lol
> 
> View attachment 3116811



Looking like it's coming together real well. Hope it's all snugly when you're dads done. Keep us posted xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> What color is your Alexa? It's nearly getting chilly enough (and autumn-like enough) for me to pull out my Pheasant Green one. She hasn't seen the light of day in months!
> 
> Does your Lexy have the Mulberry Tree print on the lining? It's one of my favorite parts of the bag... even though I'm the only one who sees it!



Elaine I totally love this bag/leather


----------



## jellyv

ElainePG said:


> What color is your Alexa? It's nearly getting chilly enough (and autumn-like enough) for me to pull out my Pheasant Green one. She hasn't seen the light of day it!




Very interesting and appealing color! What size Alexa is this?


----------



## Ser

Just got my oxblood tessie tote out after using my poppy red tessie over the summer. She smells divine and looking forward to carrying her again. Here she is with my oak Somerset shoulder.


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys! And a big thank you to all the other ladies who wished me luck because boy do I need it lol!! Hahaha it's been my second day in the city and everyone has been super nice I can't believe how many people have gone out of their way to help us.
> 
> The apartment was a mess, the previous occupants left all their old furniture and the place looks like it hasn't been cleaned in years!! So we spent the last days cleaning and getting my room ready. It's still in progress and please excuse my dad he was cleaning lol. But its coming together nicely! I'm so happy to be here and have been using my handy Lexi as my main companion you can see her relaxing on the daybed/ couch lol
> 
> View attachment 3116811


Love your furniture idea... great way to create a little "loft" space in one room! Is the furniture from Ikea?


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Elaine I totally love this bag/leather



Thanks, ukpandagirl! The wrinkled calf is such a "forgiving" leather... I think it would take a chainsaw to put a scratch into it!



jellyv said:


> Very interesting and appealing color! What size Alexa is this?



Thank you, jellyv! I wish they still made this color green... I'm sure I'd buy something else in it. I always seem to fall in love with the colors that Mulberry discontinues... oh, my!  I'm not sure what size the Alexa is; is there kind of a "regular" size? I know it's not the oversized one. It's about 12" long, if that helps.

I should really get one in oak, buy I think my next Mulberry will be a small oak Double-Zip. Not until next year, though... I'm still on the sofa until _at least_ October!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Just got my oxblood tessie tote out after using my poppy red tessie over the summer. She smells divine and looking forward to carrying her again. Here she is with my oak Somerset shoulder.


They are both such gorgeous bags! Is the tote very heavy?


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Love your furniture idea... great way to create a little "loft" space in one room! Is the furniture from Ikea?




Hahahaha thank you!!! Ikea + Walmart [emoji38]


----------



## jp23

2manyhorses said:


> looking good!!!!
> 
> where about's are you?




I'm in east village  definitely an older neighborhood but there's a lot of great people here and lots of character!


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> Good old dad; working hard as Lexy looks on! [emoji6]  Wishing you the very best of luck and every happiness in your new home and city! [emoji8]







Sunfeather said:


> Thank's for such wonderful Daddys! [emoji178] Wish you all the best in your "new life"!







Ukpandagirl said:


> Looking like it's coming together real well. Hope it's all snugly when you're dads done. Keep us posted xx




Thank you so much guys! I'm waiting on some lost packages but it will be all together soon! I don't know what I would do without the support of my parents mom and dad and my grandma they have literally given me every thing bring to get me here so I'm gonna do my best to make it worth it. They leave tomorrow and I'm just so sad! I'm such an emotional mess LOL [emoji85]


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> Thank you so much guys! I'm waiting on some lost packages but it will be all together soon! I don't know what I would do without the support of my parents mom and dad and my grandma they have literally given me every thing bring to get me here so I'm gonna do my best to make it worth it. They leave tomorrow and I'm just so sad! I'm such an emotional mess LOL [emoji85]


You will be fine JP, what an amazing adventure and opportunity you have. Looks like you have all worked extremely hard on your apartment. I'm sure you will settle in quickly. Are you ready to explore the amazing shops......?! Keep us posted on your adventure. I am envious. I have visited NY 11 times over the past decade. It's addictive. So addictive My husband and I married there nearly ten years ago. I am hoping to come back sooner rather than later  enjoy yourself and keep us posted x


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating with my MJ small xbody Stam for the streets of New York. 

I only brought that and my Chanel WOC with me, thought I would leave plenty of room in my case to Maybe bring back another    ..............5th Avenue tomorrow :girlwhack:


----------



## Sammiantha

Ser said:


> Just got my oxblood tessie tote out after using my poppy red tessie over the summer. She smells divine and looking forward to carrying her again. Here she is with my oak Somerset shoulder.




Loving the oxblood Tessie - is she very slouchy or quite stiff?


----------



## Sunfeather

Today with oak Blenheim to IKEA &#128513;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Sunfeather said:


> Today with oak Blenheim to IKEA &#128513;



I really like these... Kind wish I'd got one back up when they came out!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with my MJ small xbody Stam for the streets of New York.
> 
> I only brought that and my Chanel WOC with me, thought I would leave plenty of room in my case to Maybe bring back another    ..............5th Avenue tomorrow :girlwhack:


Have fun shopping... I'll be there with you in spirit!


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> I really like these... Kind wish I'd got one back up when they came out!


I have one of these Blenheims in black. The size is perfect, and so is the weight, but I found that the strap had a tendency to slip. So I put a DIY gizmo on the underside of the leather part of the strap, and now it works just fine. Still, a perfect bag wouldn't require that sort of patch-up. 

Did Mulberry discontinue this bag?


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> They are both such gorgeous bags! Is the tote very heavy?




Thank you  not super heavy certainly not as heavy as my bays. I use my tessie totes for work and manage to carry quite a lot in them.






Sammiantha said:


> Loving the oxblood Tessie - is she very slouchy or quite stiff?



Thank you  She's not slouchy like an Alexa and the leather is lovely and thick. When empty the sides can fall in a bit but nothing major and this doesn't happen when the tote has a few items in. Hope that helps


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> Have fun shopping... I'll be there with you in spirit!



Thanks Elaine, I love to shop :giggles: I hear Tiffany's is quite large and Saks is a must. Lots to fit in.  I wish I had bought a bigger bag now, so hot, nowhere to carry my water.  Sure a mini Cara would have been ideal.


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Elaine, I love to shop :giggles: I hear Tiffany's is quite large and Saks is a must. Lots to fit in.  I wish I had bought a bigger bag now, so hot, nowhere to carry my water.  Sure a mini Cara would have been ideal.


If you love to shop, NYC is definitely the place for you! Hope you had a great day, and you're enjoying your time in "The Big Apple." Stay cool!


----------



## Sunfeather

ElainePG said:


> I have one of these Blenheims in black. The size is perfect, and so is the weight, but I found that the strap had a tendency to slip. So I put a DIY gizmo on the underside of the leather part of the strap, and now it works just fine. Still, a perfect bag wouldn't require that sort of patch-up.
> 
> Did Mulberry discontinue this bag?



2 sorts of Blenheims in the Outlets. I have the one without strap, because the Outlet in Roermond didn't have them.


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> If you love to shop, NYC is definitely the place for you! Hope you had a great day, and you're enjoying your time in "The Big Apple." Stay cool!



Yes it's rather hot  not much fresh air about  the shops will be a pleasant cool down. I can see why there aren't many pavement cafés, better inside


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it's rather hot  not much fresh air about  the shops will be a pleasant cool down. I can see why there aren't many pavement cafés, better inside



I hope you're having a wonderful time - I'll get to the Big Apple some day, I hope! &#128509;


----------



## jp23

NY2005 said:


> You will be fine JP, what an amazing adventure and opportunity you have. Looks like you have all worked extremely hard on your apartment. I'm sure you will settle in quickly. Are you ready to explore the amazing shops......?! Keep us posted on your adventure. I am envious. I have visited NY 11 times over the past decade. It's addictive. So addictive My husband and I married there nearly ten years ago. I am hoping to come back sooner rather than later  enjoy yourself and keep us posted x




I haven't had a good chance to look around to much because I've been working on just moving in but today I'm gonna go out exploring! That's so sweet when you come by please say hi! So looking forward to fall!


----------



## ElainePG

Sunfeather said:


> 2 sorts of Blenheims in the Outlets. I have the one without strap, because the Outlet in Roermond didn't have them.


Oh... I was wondering why mine looked different! Duh... no strap! Do you like the design of yours? I LOVE the oak color!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Yes it's rather hot  not much fresh air about  the shops will be a pleasant cool down. I can see why there aren't many pavement cafés, better inside


Yes, if there were pavement cafés, you'd just be inhaling bus exhaust fumes!


----------



## Sunfeather

ElainePG said:


> Oh... I was wondering why mine looked different! Duh... no strap! Do you like the design of yours? I LOVE the oak color!



I love my oxblood and oak very, very much. A little bit more the oak one  because this one smells divine!


----------



## ElainePG

Sunfeather said:


> I love my oxblood and oak very, very much. A little bit more the oak one  because this one smells divine!


Is your oak one NVT?


----------



## Sunfeather

ElainePG said:


> Is your oak one NVT?



Yes


----------



## ElainePG

Sunfeather said:


> Yes


That's going to be my next Mulberry purchase: something in oak NVT. I showed The Hubster a photo of the small Bayswater D-Z in oak, the one with gold hardware, and he said "Now THAT's what I call a HANDBAG!" Who knows... maybe he'll buy it for me?!!?


----------



## Sunfeather

ElainePG said:


> That's going to be my next Mulberry purchase: something in oak NVT. I showed The Hubster a photo of the small Bayswater D-Z in oak, the one with gold hardware, and he said "Now THAT's what I call a HANDBAG!" Who knows... maybe he'll buy it for me?!!?



Isn't that funny.....my hubby loves this Blenheim also. He was it who told me that I had to buy the oak one too &#128513;


----------



## ElainePG

Sunfeather said:


> Isn't that funny.....my hubby loves this Blenheim also. He was it who told me that I had to buy the oak one too &#128513;


That is funny. Maybe oak is more of a "man's" color? As opposed to, for example, Mulberry Pink?:giggles:


----------



## Sunfeather

ElainePG said:


> That is funny. Maybe oak is more of a "man's" color? As opposed to, for example, Mulberry Pink?:giggles:



Right &#128514;


----------



## LoupyLou

jp23 said:


> I haven't had a good chance to look around to much because I've been working on just moving in but today I'm gonna go out exploring! That's so sweet when you come by please say hi! So looking forward to fall!



I've been away from the forum for a little while, new job keeping me busy, and I missed your move! 

How exciting and amazingly brave moving to New York. Can't wait to see your adventures and which one of your bags is with you!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carried my gorgeous poppy red regular Lily to Warner Bristol Harry Potter studios today. Had a fabulous day and saw one other mulberry, a pistachio regular Lily!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> I hope you're having a wonderful time - I'll get to the Big Apple some day, I hope! &#128509;



Thanks Mayfly, certainly loving every minute of it. I would definitely recommend a visit. It's strange as it wasn't on my wish list, only picked it as DH didn't show any interest, until I was going of course 



ElainePG said:


> Yes, if there were pavement cafés, you'd just be inhaling bus exhaust fumes!



Know just what you mean.  I've managed to wear my sandals which are very comfy. We walked masses of "blocks" today, cycled the whole of Central Park and finished with 5th Avenue. When we got back to the Hotel my feet were totally black underneath


----------



## Elendil

Purple Patent Mabel is following me to IKEA today.


----------



## ElainePG

Elendil said:


> Purple Patent Mabel is following me to IKEA today.
> 
> View attachment 3120233


What a happy color!


----------



## Elendil

ElainePG said:


> What a happy color!




Thank you!


----------



## Sunfeather

Elendil said:


> Purple Patent Mabel is following me to IKEA today.
> 
> View attachment 3120233



Wow...what a great colour! Hope you had fun at IKEA


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Graphite grey Bayswater tomorrow. Bag swapped this evening. Hoping for nice weather tomorrow :giggles:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ukpandagirl said:


> Graphite grey Bayswater tomorrow. Bag swapped this evening. Hoping for nice weather tomorrow :giggles:



Will you share photos? Thinking of adding a grey Bayswater to my collection for Christmas.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Here's a quick snap x


----------



## Elendil

Sunfeather said:


> Wow...what a great colour! Hope you had fun at IKEA




IKEA is always fun. I was looking at some other options to store my bags.


----------



## Sunfeather

Elendil said:


> IKEA is always fun. I was looking at some other options to store my bags.



I use a blue dresser from IKEA to store bags &#128522;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's a quick snap x



Thank you. It is gorgeous! Swapped from Black Forest to black nickel bays for tomorrow as I will be wearing a fuchsia dress.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you. It is gorgeous! Swapped from Black Forest to black nickel bays for tomorrow as I will be wearing a fuchsia dress.



Nice swap out Princess.  I don't think the grey is caught very well in my photo but I have her out with me tomorrow so will try a mod shot against black as she's just a great colour which goes with everything.


----------



## LoupyLou

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's a quick snap x



My graphite bays is much more squwooshy than yours seems to be.  She has developed some laughter lines across her top flap too.  I think she is going through a bit of an ugly duckling phase! I'll try and take a snap tomorrow.

Yours looks so much neater and firm than mine.  Story of my life really


----------



## 2manyhorses

jp23 said:


> I'm in east village  definitely an older neighborhood but there's a lot of great people here and lots of character!



oh we went there!  Fab ice cream shop on one of the corners near the park lol 
Lots of character too


----------



## Sunfeather

2manyhorses said:


> oh we went there!  Fab ice cream shop on one of the corners near the park lol
> Lots of character too



Ice cream.....ohhh want now! &#128522;
Sounds interesting where you are....lots of charakter .....


----------



## aisyaj

Bought her 10 months ago, wearing her first time today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and... last week picture, my HG medium cara


----------



## cberrill2

aisyaj said:


> Bought her 10 months ago, wearing her first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... last week picture, my HG medium cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121865


Loving both; classics


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Emerald Roxy came to work today


----------



## Mooshooshoo

gunsandbanjos said:


> Emerald Roxy came to work today


No pic.....?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mooshooshoo said:


> No pic.....?



Sorry Mo! Will do next time


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LoupyLou said:


> My graphite bays is much more squwooshy than yours seems to be.  She has developed some laughter lines across her top flap too.  I think she is going through a bit of an ugly duckling phase! I'll try and take a snap tomorrow.
> 
> Yours looks so much neater and firm than mine.  Story of my life really



Oh no Loupy that's no good. Mine is still stiff. It she has a liner in her too. It helps a fair bit as mine is squishy too. She's just very alert when the liners in!!! Post a photo at some point x


----------



## jp23

aisyaj said:


> Bought her 10 months ago, wearing her first time today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and... last week picture, my HG medium cara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121865




Love the Cara!!!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's a quick snap x




Desperately want a bags again yours is so perfect!


----------



## jp23

2manyhorses said:


> oh we went there!  Fab ice cream shop on one of the corners near the park lol
> 
> Lots of character too




Big gay icecream!!!??!!  I'm in alphabet city to be more exact lol it's been about a week and I'm just kinda getting a hang of things. I have some job interviews coming up too so soon I'll be settled


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Big gay icecream!!!??!!  I'm in alphabet city to be more exact lol it's been about a week and I'm just kinda getting a hang of things. I have some job interviews coming up too so soon I'll be settled


Good luck with the job interviews, jp!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Good luck with the job interviews, jp!




Thanks! I had one today and it got rescheduled [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I'm so sad it was the one I really wanted!! I have another unexpected one on Friday with a lovely boutique too, but it's not handbags, and not a brand I'm into particularly but I could be with a discount [emoji12] Hahahaha it's closer too in soho I could walk home. But we'll see what happens!


----------



## cberrill2

Hello! Lovely day here, and my day off; time for purple Lily to see the sunshine!


----------



## remainsilly

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Lovely day here, and my day off; time for purple Lily to see the sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 3123627



Gorgeous color pop!


----------



## Elendil

Todays companion

Purple Tassel Bayswater


----------



## ElainePG

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Lovely day here, and my day off; time for purple Lily to see the sunshine!
> 
> View attachment 3123627


Wow! What an amaaaaazing color!


----------



## ElainePG

Elendil said:


> Todays companion
> 
> Purple Tassel Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3123783


Today must be "purple" day! Love this one.


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Thanks! I had one today and it got rescheduled [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I'm so sad it was the one I really wanted!! I have another unexpected one on Friday with a lovely boutique too, but it's not handbags, and not a brand I'm into particularly but I could be with a discount [emoji12] Hahahaha it's closer too in soho I could walk home. But we'll see what happens!


Hope you get something soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pessie

Medium Cara again, been wearing her x- body using both straps this week (with one strap longer than the other so the join isn't on my shoulder).  I'm thinking I'd like a mini one of these too.......


----------



## cberrill2

ElainePG said:


> Today must be "purple" day! Love this one.


Sun and purple just work; its such a warm colour! I also think it works well in both summer and autumn palettes- tis the season! It is unusual to see purple bags though...


----------



## cberrill2

Pessie said:


> Medium Cara again, been wearing her x- body using both straps this week (with one strap longer than the other so the join isn't on my shoulder).  I'm thinking I'd like a mini one of these too.......


That looks nice and smooshed


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Big gay icecream!!!??!!  I'm in alphabet city to be more exact lol it's been about a week and I'm just kinda getting a hang of things. I have some job interviews coming up too so soon I'll be settled



Before I read the post you were replying to I thought autocorrect was having some fun with you JP  you should also try frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity if you are near there.


----------



## Skater

Pessie said:


> Medium Cara again, been wearing her x- body using both straps this week (with one strap longer than the other so the join isn't on my shoulder).  I'm thinking I'd like a mini one of these too.......


Gorgeous colour and leather! I plan to use the same tactic re: shoulder strap join (don't want it to dig in) with my mini...


----------



## _purseaddict_

Elendil said:


> Todays companion
> 
> Purple Tassel Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3123783




Very special detail. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

Pessie said:


> Medium Cara again, been wearing her x- body using both straps this week (with one strap longer than the other so the join isn't on my shoulder).  I'm thinking I'd like a mini one of these too.......




[emoji173]&#65039;I really like your bag. I am still hunting for good bargain and my first mulberry bag. Initially I thought of Rosemary but now that I saw your bag, I am having dilemma. Your bag with the comfortable strap is very tempting.


----------



## casseyelsie

Elendil said:


> Todays companion
> 
> Purple Tassel Bayswater
> 
> View attachment 3123783




Omg!  Your bays is so special. I definitely want that!  I have never seen that design so far....so worth buying.   Is that the exact name I should search on eBay "tassel bayswater"


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Before I read the post you were replying to I thought autocorrect was having some fun with you JP  you should also try frozen hot chocolate at Serendipity if you are near there.




Hahahaha big gay icecream is my favorite! [emoji81]
	

		
			
		

		
	





I haven't been to Serendipity yet I'm in alphabet city in the east village so it's a little far  I have yet to visit the upper west/east side! I will soon though now I know where to be naughty and snack teehee. [emoji177]


----------



## 2manyhorses

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha big gay icecream is my favorite! [emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124372
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Serendipity yet I'm in alphabet city in the east village so it's a little far  I have yet to visit the upper west/east side! I will soon though now I know where to be naughty and snack teehee. [emoji177]



ha ha I have no idea if this is the shop we went to lol
maybe I just didn't notice the name!!!!  
Good luck with the interviews


----------



## Elendil

casseyelsie said:


> Omg!  Your bays is so special. I definitely want that!  I have never seen that design so far....so worth buying.   Is that the exact name I should search on eBay "tassel bayswater"




I'm not sure that everyone knows that it is called tassel Bayswater so if you search on eBay you probably have to look att all bayswaters.

Mine is from 2006, not sure if they made the tassel more than one season. Maybe Simone here knows more.


----------



## Elendil

Someone not Simone, iPhone autocorrection. [emoji23]


----------



## Mayfly285

Aqua Georgie out with me this morning, stopping off for a quick photo call! &#128521;


----------



## S44MHY

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie out with me this morning, stopping off for a quick photo call! [emoji6]




What a great photo! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## aisyaj

Pessie said:


> Medium Cara again, been wearing her x- body using both straps this week (with one strap longer than the other so the join isn't on my shoulder).  I'm thinking I'd like a mini one of these too.......




Great idea re shoulder strap! I love cara i'm thinking of having an oak too but i hate to worry about the rain.


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie out with me this morning, stopping off for a quick photo call! &#128521;



 this made me chuckle!  Colour looks fab in the sun


----------



## Pessie

aisyaj said:


> Great idea re shoulder strap! I love cara i'm thinking of having an oak too but i hate to worry about the rain.



Thanks - I think others thought of this before me though , it is a compromise however, and I do think for the price of the bag M could have equipped us with a long strap as well as the 2 shorter ones.  
Whilst I wouldn't head out in pouring rain with this, I have been in showers, and no marks so far as I've sprayed it with waterstop.  It's darkening (which I like) with use, and I'm nowhere near as itchy when I see dark clouds as I was when it was very new!  I think the casual style of the bag suits a less than pristine look


----------



## casseyelsie

Elendil said:


> I'm not sure that everyone knows that it is called tassel Bayswater so if you search on eBay you probably have to look att all bayswaters.
> 
> Mine is from 2006, not sure if they made the tassel more than one season. Maybe Simone here knows more.




Thanks Elendil


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Medium Cara again, been wearing her x- body using both straps this week (with one strap longer than the other so the join isn't on my shoulder).  I'm thinking I'd like a mini one of these too.......


Gorgeous... I am SO craving an Oak NVT bag!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Hahahaha big gay icecream is my favorite! [emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124372
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Serendipity yet I'm in alphabet city in the east village so it's a little far  I have yet to visit the upper west/east side! I will soon though now I know where to be naughty and snack teehee. [emoji177]


You'll be doing so much walking in NYC that you won't have to worry about calories. At least, that was what I found. I ate like a horse when I lived there, and I was a size 2! As soon as I moved to Chicago and was taking more public transportation, I immediately went up to a size 4. (Not that I'm complaining about a size 4... I just think it's interesting. It really shows how much of an impact walking has on weight; I used to walk MILES and never even think about it!)


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie out with me this morning, stopping off for a quick photo call! &#128521;


Cute photo composition! "Bag Lane"????:giggles:


----------



## Pessie

cberrill2 said:


> That looks nice and smooshed


 yep, bit like me these days!




Skater said:


> Gorgeous colour and leather! I plan to use the same tactic re: shoulder strap join (don't want it to dig in) with my mini...


 Its OK, but not ideal.  I tend to use just the one strap most of the time on my shoulder, which is very comfortable 




_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;I really like your bag. I am still hunting for good bargain and my first mulberry bag. Initially I thought of Rosemary but now that I saw your bag, I am having dilemma. Your bag with the comfortable strap is very tempting.


Ah thank you and the Rosemary is a lovely classic Mulberry, can't go wrong with one of those.  good luck choosing!



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous... I am SO craving an Oak NVT bag!!!!!


 Ha ha = go for it Elaine   I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> You'll be doing so much walking in NYC that you won't have to worry about calories. At least, that was what I found. I ate like a horse when I lived there, and I was a size 2! As soon as I moved to Chicago and was taking more public transportation, I immediately went up to a size 4. (Not that I'm complaining about a size 4... I just think it's interesting. It really shows how much of an impact walking has on weight; I used to walk MILES and never even think about it!)




No joke!! The step counter on my phone said I walked 8 miles yesterday [emoji50] which is sooooo crazy! I stopped by mulberry today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 totally fell in love the the regular black Cara who would have guessed?!


----------



## LoupyLou

jp23 said:


> No joke!! The step counter on my phone said I walked 8 miles yesterday [emoji50] which is sooooo crazy! I stopped by mulberry today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally fell in love the the regular black Cara who would have guessed?!



Love my Cara's. I'm loving your stories about New York!

I've had my first ever Lexy day today.  Where has this bag been all my life?! I seriously love her 

Stupid photo won't upload! I'll take another tomorrow


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> No joke!! The step counter on my phone said I walked 8 miles yesterday [emoji50] which is sooooo crazy! I stopped by mulberry today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally fell in love the the regular black Cara who would have guessed?!


Well, of course! You're a New Yorker now! Black, with black, and then some more black! (The reason New Yorkers wear black is because there isn't any color that's darker, LOL!)


----------



## ElainePG

LoupyLou said:


> Love my Cara's. I'm loving your stories about New York!
> 
> I've had my first ever Lexy day today.  *Where has this bag been all my life?! I seriously love her*
> 
> Stupid photo won't upload! I'll take another tomorrow



So glad you love your Lexy. The Alexa was my first Mulberry bag, and after that I was seriously addicted!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> Well, of course! You're a New Yorker now! Black, with black, and then some more black! (The reason New Yorkers wear black is because there isn't any color that's darker, LOL!)




Your not even kidding my going out outfit tonight is all black with a side of macaroons lol


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> Your not even kidding my going out outfit tonight is all black with a side of macaroons lol
> 
> View attachment 3125111


There ya go! You're definitely getting into a "New York State of Mind"!


----------



## Mayfly285

S44MHY said:


> What a great photo! [emoji4][emoji177]



Thank you!  I've been meaning to stop off by that road sign for about a year!  Today I finally did it! &#128521;



Pessie said:


> this made me chuckle!  Colour looks fab in the sun



I had to pretend I was on my phone as a couple of cars went by, them snapped her quickly!!  There was a little bit of morning dew still on the grass, but she shrugged it off like a real supermodel!  I can't believe how much I use this bag - she was preloved from NPN and I adore her!  She goes with so many things! &#128525;



ElainePG said:


> Cute photo composition! "Bag Lane"????:giggles:



My girls always say, "You should live here, Mummy!" when we drive home and I always say, "I'll take a picture of my Mulberry collection beside the road sign one day!"  Well, this is a start!! The sun was shining, the birds were singing, the smell of Autumn was in the air, so out I hopped ... &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> No joke!! The step counter on my phone said I walked 8 miles yesterday [emoji50] which is sooooo crazy! I stopped by mulberry today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally fell in love the the regular black Cara who would have guessed?!



Super stylish, jp!  And *eight miles?!* wow!!  You _need_ that Cara to help you really stride out!  What did you think of the leather, btw?  I hope you're settling in now, too! &#128512;


----------



## jp23

LoupyLou said:


> Love my Cara's. I'm loving your stories about New York!
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my first ever Lexy day today.  Where has this bag been all my life?! I seriously love her
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid photo won't upload! I'll take another tomorrow




The Lexi is a super useful bag I want another I wish they still have the OS! I will definitely keep you guys posted on any more stores it's only been 11 days lol!


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> There ya go! You're definitely getting into a "New York State of Mind"!




Lol trying to fit it in where I can lol trying to get the bus down its been a lot easier than it was at first also took the subway for the second time today! [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> Super stylish, jp!  And *eight miles?!* wow!!  You _need_ that Cara to help you really stride out!  What did you think of the leather, btw?  I hope you're settling in now, too! [emoji3]




Yeah it's crazy my feet and definitely feeling it today! I liked the the cara a lot my mini is nice but I want something to hold my 13inch laptop for when I go to school and it looks like it would fit the bill. The one at the store was kinda dry IMO. I think it would be much lovelier after a good treatment. But it feels hardy and low maintenance easy to care for perfect for the city. [emoji177]


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> Aqua Georgie out with me this morning, stopping off for a quick photo call! &#128521;



GREAT photo and of course a GREAT bag! &#128525;


----------



## ivdw

My new preloved Bayswater !


----------



## ivdw

Here it is!


----------



## Charmaine13

ivdw said:


> Here it is!


Gorgeous Bayswater!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sunfeather said:


> GREAT photo and of course a GREAT bag! &#128525;



Thank you so much, Sunfeather!  It's been tipping it down today, so it's a good job I took the photo yesterday!! She's an amazing bag - lighter, and marginally smaller, than the Bayswater and the shoulder straps are a bit longer too, so she's easy to wear, even over a coat.  I can't believe how any outfits she goes with, too - I just adore her! &#128525;


----------



## Mayfly285

ivdw said:


> Here it is!



Ooh - she just oozes smooshy gorgeousness!! &#128525;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ivdw said:


> Here it is!



Well done. She's fab. Enjoy her.


----------



## Sunfeather

ivdw said:


> My new preloved Bayswater !



Looks soooo adorable! &#128525;


----------



## CPrincessUK

ivdw said:


> Here it is!



Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NY2005

ivdw said:


> Here it is!


Looking lovely


----------



## ivdw

Thanks everyone!  It's a beautiful bag, almost a shame to mostly use on workdays...


----------



## dodowin

Taking my mini Alexa on a weekend errands run.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

dodowin said:


> Taking my mini Alexa on a weekend errands run.



I love the mini lexi - looks super cute on your knees. Have a fab day together!!

My daughter picked my bag today and she went for my oldie but goodie Khaki Darwin Special Bayswater with my two bag charms. Photo to follow shortly


----------



## Pessie

Cheating with vintage H  bolide today  love this bag, it's 24 years old


----------



## scrapsy

dodowin said:


> Taking my mini Alexa on a weekend errands run.




See, now I want a mini Lexy in black as well as oak.....!!!


----------



## dodowin

scrapsy said:


> See, now I want a mini Lexy in black as well as oak.....!!!



I thought about it too but I already have a small bag in brown colour, so I bought black.  The blaack with gold hardware looks sharper than the black with silver to me.


----------



## aerinha

dodowin said:


> Taking my mini Alexa on a weekend errands run.


We are bag twins!


----------



## dodowin

aerinha said:


> We are bag twins!



:thumbup:


----------



## Liselotc

Hello I am using this beautiful bag for the time - I do not know what the model is called, but it is limetid edition - is there anyone here who know the name of this model


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carrying my beautiful midnight bayswater


----------



## Dee_London

Rose Freya. It's her first day out!


----------



## Liselotc

CPrincessUK said:


> Carrying my beautiful midnight bayswater


----------



## NY2005

Dee_London said:


> Rose Freya. It's her first day out!


Beautiful ......I hope the weather is not too wet, it's awful here, torrential rain.


----------



## Dee_London

NY2005 said:


> Beautiful ......I hope the weather is not too wet, it's awful here, torrential rain.



I've sprayed her with protective spray. I have a brolly. I will use my coat to cover her! She's not gonna get wet.. I will make sure of it.

It's been raining all day in London.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> Cheating with vintage H  bolide today  love this bag, it's 24 years old



She's lush


----------



## remainsilly

Friend's wedding with oxblood lily.
Then, trip to starbucks--because there's only so much fruit punch I can stand without screaming.


----------



## Sunfeather

remainsilly said:


> Friend's wedding with oxblood lily.
> Then, trip to starbucks--because there's only so much fruit punch I can stand without screaming.



Looks really very good! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Friend's wedding with oxblood lily.
> 
> Then, trip to starbucks--because there's only so much fruit punch I can stand without screaming.




Beautiful and very elegant. [emoji4]


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Friend's wedding with oxblood lily.
> Then, trip to starbucks--because there's only so much fruit punch I can stand without screaming.


Looks lovely!


----------



## Elendil

Olive Roxanne


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, ladies.


----------



## Charmaine13

Elendil said:


> Olive Roxanne
> 
> View attachment 3132907


I love the colour of this leather! It looks in great condition!


----------



## Liselotc

I love the colour of this too 



Elendil said:


> Olive Roxanne
> 
> View attachment 3132907


----------



## scrapsy

My lovely new Bayswater clutch on a day out in Knaresborough (I'm on holiday in the area), perfect and so versatile!


----------



## Gringach

Looks lovely! Enjoy your holiday &#128515;!


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Friend's wedding with oxblood lily.
> Then, trip to starbucks--because there's only so much fruit punch I can stand without screaming.



You can't beat a Lily for a wedding - your oxblood lady is gorgeous!


----------



## Mayfly285

scrapsy said:


> My lovely new Bayswater clutch on a day out in Knaresborough (I'm on holiday in the area), perfect and so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135839



She's got a beautiful grain, scrapsy!  Have a fab holiday! &#128526;


----------



## ElainePG

scrapsy said:


> My lovely new Bayswater clutch on a day out in Knaresborough (I'm on holiday in the area), perfect and so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135839


Such gorgeous leather!


----------



## Ser

remainsilly said:


> Friend's wedding with oxblood lily.
> Then, trip to starbucks--because there's only so much fruit punch I can stand without screaming.



Looks lovely with your dress


----------



## Ser

scrapsy said:


> My lovely new Bayswater clutch on a day out in Knaresborough (I'm on holiday in the area), perfect and so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135839



Lovely mulberry and lovely place


----------



## fashionlover21

Dee_London said:


> Rose Freya. It's her first day out!



Oo how are you finding her? You should definitely do a reveal/ review. I think it's my style of bag but haven't got to see her in real life yet!


----------



## Sunfeather

Looks great! Happy holiday! &#128150;


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Sorry for the long absence. Hope everyone is well x 

Took Oak lily, miss Lily (can u believe she's 2yr4mths already???!!!) and my 35.5wk bump into town today. Can't remember how to do this so hope picture attaches ok....


----------



## J.A.N.

My leopard ew mitzy went to the swimming pool if all places with me what a fab eve with hubby.[emoji12]
Haven't been for at least 20 yrs [emoji50]
Better swimmer than hubby tho [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for the long absence. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> Took Oak lily, miss Lily (can u believe she's 2yr4mths already???!!!) and my 35.5wk bump into town today. Can't remember how to do this so hope picture attaches ok....


All three of you look simply delightful!


----------



## Gringach

I agree!! Great pic, love your daughter's style &#128522;


----------



## Sunfeather

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for the long absence. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> Took Oak lily, miss Lily (can u believe she's 2yr4mths already???!!!) and my 35.5wk bump into town today. Can't remember how to do this so hope picture attaches ok....



Great photo! &#128522; Great bags!


----------



## goyardlove

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for the long absence. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> Took Oak lily, miss Lily (can u believe she's 2yr4mths already???!!!) and my 35.5wk bump into town today. Can't remember how to do this so hope picture attaches ok....


So cuuuuuuute!


----------



## jp23

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for the long absence. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> 
> 
> Took Oak lily, miss Lily (can u believe she's 2yr4mths already???!!!) and my 35.5wk bump into town today. Can't remember how to do this so hope picture attaches ok....




Awwww she's so cute!


----------



## jp23

scrapsy said:


> My lovely new Bayswater clutch on a day out in Knaresborough (I'm on holiday in the area), perfect and so versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135839




Love that grain ooooo la la


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

ElainePG said:


> All three of you look simply delightful!





Gringach said:


> I agree!! Great pic, love your daughter's style &#128522;





Sunfeather said:


> Great photo! &#128522; Great bags!





goyardlove said:


> So cuuuuuuute!





jp23 said:


> Awwww she's so cute!



Thank you everyone &#128522;


----------



## Dee_London

fashionlover21 said:


> Oo how are you finding her? You should definitely do a reveal/ review. I think it's my style of bag but haven't got to see her in real life yet!



I shall do! Been away for a weeks holiday and didn't take her along. But she's back tomorrow for sure  I'll post some pics soon.


----------



## Mayfly285

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Sorry for the long absence. Hope everyone is well x
> 
> Took Oak lily, miss Lily (can u believe she's 2yr4mths already???!!!) and my 35.5wk bump into town today. Can't remember how to do this so hope picture attaches ok....



Miss Lily and leather Lily have great style! Fab to see you back, TMNB - and love to Miss Lily and Bump! x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mayfly285 said:


> Miss Lily and leather Lily have great style! Fab to see you back, TMNB - and love to Miss Lily and Bump! x



Thank you Mayfly xxx


----------



## mulberrybabe66

Large Quilted Cara Delevingne bag 
Using her by the shoulder strap with the flap tucked in and the gussets undone. Very casual.


----------



## jp23

mulberrybabe66 said:


> Large Quilted Cara Delevingne bag
> 
> Using her by the shoulder strap with the flap tucked in and the gussets undone. Very casual.




You should post a photo [emoji177][emoji6]


----------



## mulberrybabe66

jp23 said:


> You should post a photo [emoji177][emoji6]




Okay!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> You should post a photo [emoji177][emoji6]



Agreed, am intrigued. Photo please!!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Agreed, am intrigued. Photo please!!




Right? I was trying to imagine it in my head and nothing came to me [emoji38]


----------



## mulberrybabe66

Ukpandagirl said:


> Agreed, am intrigued. Photo please!!







jp23 said:


> Right? I was trying to imagine it in my head and nothing came to me [emoji38]




I'm at work, so I'll take a mod shot in a minute!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Trippy tiger lily on her first outing &#10084;&#65039; Took her and bump out to dinner with my mummy friends. Please excuse the state of the mirror. Didn't have time to give it a clean before I went out x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Trippy tiger lily on her first outing &#10084;&#65039; Took her and bump out to dinner with my mummy friends. Please excuse the state of the mirror. Didn't have time to give it a clean before I went out x



Lovely lily


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely lily



Thank you. I really like her Can't believe I haven't used her before now. 

I must say it was lucky I picked her as my friend accidently knocked over a glass of water in the restaurant. I was able to just calmly wipe her dry with the serviette as suppose to panicking n cursing if I didn't bother to change bags and took my oak Lily x


----------



## casseyelsie

Oxblood Small Bayswater


----------



## Mooshooshoo

casseyelsie said:


> Oxblood Small Bayswater
> View attachment 3142373
> 
> 
> View attachment 3142379


Leather on this looks lovely


----------



## mulberrybabe66

jp23 said:


> Right? I was trying to imagine it in my head and nothing came to me [emoji38]







Ukpandagirl said:


> Agreed, am intrigued. Photo please!!







jp23 said:


> You should post a photo [emoji177][emoji6]








I hope this helps. I have awful lighting in my apartment.


----------



## jp23

mulberrybabe66 said:


> View attachment 3142657
> View attachment 3142658
> 
> 
> I hope this helps. I have awful lighting in my apartment.




Ahhhhhhh I see now!!


----------



## mulberrybabe66

jp23 said:


> Ahhhhhhh I see now!!




I really want a small Cara to use crossbody. The N/S shape makes it really functional!


----------



## jp23

mulberrybabe66 said:


> I really want a small Cara to use crossbody. The N/S shape makes it really functional!




Yeah I have a mini and I wear her as a cross body often though I do worry about her as she's indigo and lambskin too so I don't want her getting scratched or nicked on my pant rivets or buttons or God knows what else lol.


----------



## mulberrybabe66

jp23 said:


> Yeah I have a mini and I wear her as a cross body often though I do worry about her as she's indigo and lambskin too so I don't want her getting scratched or nicked on my pant rivets or buttons or God knows what else lol.




Hmm. I personally think Mulberry bags look better with a little bit of wear to them! Maybe if you adjusted it so the strap was shorter, it would be easier?


----------



## J.A.N.

My Leopard Mitzy at the O2 Arena today another fav day [emoji93]


----------



## Gringach

Nice pics!!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Chocolate Mabel for me today (again). It was my mum's, but it's mine now!!!!  (Although I did swap her for something of mine she loved........)

Photo taken in the office yesterday, with the mini (Very mini!!!) Mabel which may be given to DD as a Christmas gift. Is (nearly) 12 years old too  young to receive your first Mulberry?????


----------



## DiJe40

WaitingToRetire said:


> Chocolate Mabel for me today (again). It was my mum's, but it's mine now!!!!  (Although I did swap her for something of mine she loved........)
> 
> Photo taken in the office yesterday, with the mini (Very mini!!!) Mabel which may be given to DD as a Christmas gift. Is (nearly) 12 years old too  young to receive your first Mulberry?????
> 
> 
> View attachment 3144481




Nice Mabels..no it's not too young if she loves the bag and takes care for it.
My youngest doesn't want bags..She only wants playstation and games..she's 12 too..


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

J.A.N. said:


> My Leopard Mitzy at the O2 Arena today another fav day [emoji93]
> View attachment 3142694
> View attachment 3142695



lush &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; I love leopard prints &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## WaitingToRetire

DiJe40 said:


> Nice Mabels..no it's not too young if she loves the bag and takes care for it.
> My youngest doesn't want bags..She only wants playstation and games..she's 12 too..



Thank you. 

Mines asked for (More) games for PS3 too, so maybe I'll hold on to this until her birthday........


----------



## J.A.N.

Gringach said:


> Nice pics!!




Thanks xxx For once lol (as everyone knows my pics are rubbish )these are like works or art [emoji122]


----------



## Mulbs

Day out with a friend. Carrying my poppy red lily [emoji3]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 3145420
> 
> 
> Day out with a friend. Carrying my poppy red lily [emoji3]



Love your lily bag twin!!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 3145420
> 
> 
> Day out with a friend. Carrying my poppy red lily [emoji3]


It is totally beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## Mulbs

Thanks both!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Cheating with my Anniversary present from last year


----------



## Mulbs

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with my Anniversary present from last year


Gorgeous! Wow your other half is well trained!!


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulbs said:


> Gorgeous! Wow your other half is well trained!!



Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope


----------



## Mulbs

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope


Enjoy! Congratulations to you both on your anniversary!


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Cheating with my Anniversary present from last year




Soooooo jealous!!!! Great bag and such a chic color!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; happy anniversary btw x


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope


You look fantastic! (And so does your bag...)

Happy anniversary! Have a terrific time in London!


----------



## Gringach

Very nice pics and great bag! Love this one and it's fab in that color!
Enjoy your trip together &#128515;


----------



## Gringach

I love this Lily &#128525; - Enjoy carrying it!


----------



## Sunfeather

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope



You are looking great....the bag is fantastic!!! Happy Anniversary! &#128150;


----------



## Mulbs

Gringach said:


> I love this Lily [emoji7] - Enjoy carrying it!




Thank you Gringach! [emoji3]


----------



## Sunfeather

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 3145420
> 
> 
> Day out with a friend. Carrying my poppy red lily [emoji3]



Poppy red Lily looks great! &#128525; I love the colour so much.


----------



## Mulbs

Sunfeather said:


> Poppy red Lily looks great! [emoji7] I love the colour so much.




Thanks Sunfeather. I love this shade of red too! [emoji3]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Sunfeather said:


> You are looking great....the bag is fantastic!!! Happy Anniversary! &#55357;&#56470;





ElainePG said:


> You look fantastic! (And so does your bag...)
> 
> Happy anniversary! Have a terrific time in London!





TiredMummyNBags said:


> &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; happy anniversary btw x





jp23 said:


> Soooooo jealous!!!! Great bag and such a chic color!



Thank you Ladies, I'm really excited now as DH has told me we're booked in the Shangri La at the Shard.....................with a meander around  the shops, definitely no new bags this year but great opportunity to try a few on  :giggles:


----------



## Sunfeather

Mulberrygal said:


> Thank you Ladies, I'm really excited now as DH has told me we're booked in the Shangri La at the Shard.....................with a meander around  the shops, definitely no new bags this year but great opportunity to try a few on  :giggles:



Sounds goooooooood! &#128521;


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope




Have a good time in London n happy Anniversary!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Carrying my aubergine Mitzy tote today... New to me this week and it's love, love, love. Giving my trusted black NVT  bays tote a rest.


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope


Happy anniversary , you look amazing, as does your bag


----------



## J.A.N.

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope



What a beautiful pic you look so happy 
 Ab gorgeous Chanel and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> Thanks Mulbs, she's a year old now, I'm off to London with DH celebrating our Anniversary this weekend. I know there are surprises but don't think he's got any more bags tucked away   but I can always hope



You both look so amazing, dear Mulberrygal! (Missing the south coast sooo much, btw!) Is it really a year since you were in Italy? Wishing you both an amazing anniversary!  xx


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> You both look so amazing, dear Mulberrygal! (Missing the south coast sooo much, btw!) Is it really a year since you were in Italy? Wishing you both an amazing anniversary!  xx



Bless you Mayfly, thank you so much. Yes a year ago, how the time has flown. 

I can't recommend the Shangi La enough, it's been amazing, took my breath away when I first stepped into reception on 35th floor. The staff are incredible, such an eye for detail, flowers, gifts and they've even put us on the 41st floor   The room and views are also truly amazing...................waiting for the sun to set, over our beautiful view from the London Eye to St Paul's 

Needless to say I am cheating with my Ruby Chanel again for such a special occasion.


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> Bless you Mayfly, thank you so much. Yes a year ago, how the time has flown.
> 
> I can't recommend the Shangi La enough, it's been amazing, took my breath away when I first stepped into reception on 35th floor. The staff are incredible, such an eye for detail, flowers, gifts and they've even put us on the 41st floor   The room and views are also truly amazing...................waiting for the sun to set, over our beautiful view from the London Eye to St Paul's
> 
> Needless to say I am cheating with my Ruby Chanel again for such a special occasion.


 
Wow!  Does it get any better?!  You deserve every wonderful second, sweetie; enjoy every one of them!  XX


----------



## J.A.N.

My Poppy red ltd ed Cara of course. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> My Poppy red ltd ed Cara of course. [emoji173]&#65039;



Yum. Yum. Yum!  How does she fare in the rain (it's a grotty day here!)?


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> Yum. Yum. Yum!  How does she fare in the rain (it's a grotty day here!)?




Hi Mayfly it's ab chucking to down here.[emoji167]I've sprayed and gelled her prior and she is bearing up really well. Perfect bag in the rain no probs at all[emoji106].


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> Hi Mayfly it's ab chucking to down here.[emoji167]I've sprayed and gelled her prior and she is bearing up really well. Perfect bag in the rain no probs at all[emoji106].



She really is stunning, J.A.N!! I trust you left your sunnies in the car today?! &#128521;


----------



## Skater

J.A.N. said:


> My Poppy red ltd ed Cara of course. [emoji173]&#65039;


Lovely red!


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> She really is stunning, J.A.N!! I trust you left your sunnies in the car today?! [emoji6]




Of course lol the pic was taken when it was really sunny, prob the last we will see of the [emoji295]&#65039;sun[emoji274]. It's was raining all day today and will do tomorrow horrid weather.[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji296]&#65039;


----------



## J.A.N.

Skater said:


> Lovely red!




It's a beautiful rich poppy/berry red.
All Mulberry's reds awe just spot on.
Just perfect [emoji257]


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

J.A.N. said:


> My Poppy red ltd ed Cara of course. [emoji173]&#65039;



My goodness that is just simply gorgeous!!!! x


----------



## J_lou

J.A.N. said:


> My Poppy red ltd ed Cara of course. [emoji173]&#65039;




Stunning bag - how did you find one and how long did it take?! Love red [emoji7]xx


----------



## J.A.N.

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My goodness that is just simply gorgeous!!!! x




My thoughts exactly [emoji106]


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> My Poppy red ltd ed Cara of course. [emoji173]&#65039;




Redress I love the ram [emoji231]


----------



## J.A.N.

J_lou said:


> Stunning bag - how did you find one and how long did it take?! Love red [emoji7]xx




Thanks prob about 6 months or so but as there are only 88 ever made and they could be anywhere in the world Ltd Ed for the Chinese New Year so they are really scarce. One popped up on eBay uk but the lady changed her mind can't blame her. Then sold it and I missed it gutted.
I posted about everywhere I could think of and low and behold  morejunkny a fab TPF member alerted me that there was one on EBay Hawaii and I just hit the BIN.
Only to see the auction was USA only [emoji79]I sent numerous messages to the seller to open the auction and they did.[emoji122]

I wasn't a fan of the Cara until I bought the indigo med after that I was smitten all my main Mulberry's have gone. After spotting the poppy red on the website way after they were sold out I fell in love with the colour. Never ever thought I would find one. Feel very lucky [emoji256]
I would prob buy all the quilted Cara's as I love all the colours it's such a versatile bag. Black, taupe  and steel blue are to die for.
It was very hard though to get hold of one but never say never as one could pop up suddenly again here's hoping for everyone who wants one. 

Mulberry will be making a large Cara in the poppy red in 2016 I think they should make all the sizes in this fab colour. The colour is the best imo.
All I need now is a Union Jack bays and 4 main Mulberry's  are ab fine with with me at least I will use them and love them and they won't gather dust in the wardrobe.

The Cara is a modern day bag for the modern day icon def a winner and much better than the Alexa imo. [emoji133]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Have been using oak bryn for the past few days but much as I love collonil I wasn't sure even it was equal to the amount of rain here today!!!

Switched to emerald Roxanne &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## J_lou

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks prob about 6 months or so but as there are only 88 ever made and they could be anywhere in the world Ltd Ed for the Chinese New Year so they are really scarce. One popped up on eBay uk but the lady changed her mind can't blame her. Then sold it and I missed it gutted.
> I posted about everywhere I could think of and low and behold  morejunkny a fab TPF member alerted me that there was one on EBay Hawaii and I just hit the BIN.
> Only to see the auction was USA only [emoji79]I sent numerous messages to the seller to open the auction and they did.[emoji122]
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the Cara until I bought the indigo med after that I was smitten all my main Mulberry's have gone. After spotting the poppy red on the website way after they were sold out I fell in love with the colour. Never ever thought I would find one. Feel very lucky [emoji256]
> I would prob buy all the quilted Cara's as I love all the colours it's such a versatile bag. Black, taupe  and steel blue are to die for.
> It was very hard though to get hold of one but never say never as one could pop up suddenly again here's hoping for everyone who wants one.
> 
> Mulberry will be making a large Cara in the poppy red in 2016 I think they should make all the sizes in this fab colour. The colour is the best imo.
> All I need now is a Union Jack bays and 4 main Mulberry's  are ab fine with with me at least I will use them and love them and they won't gather dust in the wardrobe.
> 
> The Cara is a modern day bag for the modern day icon def a winner and much better than the Alexa imo. [emoji133]




Patience paid off!
I love the quilted Cara. It's very Chanel!
Not sure I'll ever find one in red but would settle for black [emoji7]x


----------



## WaitingToRetire

It's a beautiful sunny (but cold) Autum day here today, so I've brought my newly acquired LMW purchase to the office with me. And I love it!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

J_lou said:


> Patience paid off!
> I love the quilted Cara. It's very Chanel!
> Not sure I'll ever find one in red but would settle for black [emoji7]x



I quite agree when I first saw the black Cara it also reminded me of Chanel which made me like it even more. The quilted nappa is the best leather and lo


----------



## J.A.N.

jp23 said:


> Redress I love the ram [emoji231]




Aries the ram my strong ,bold and daring [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sunfeather

WaitingToRetire said:


> It's a beautiful sunny (but cold) Autum day here today, so I've brought my newly acquired LMW purchase to the office with me. And I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149422



WHAT a stunning bag!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Please...what means LMW?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sunfeather said:


> WHAT a stunning bag!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please...what means LMW?



LMW is labels most wanted, it's a fabulous reselling site. Definitely worth checking out!


----------



## Sunfeather

gunsandbanjos said:


> LMW is labels most wanted, it's a fabulous reselling site. Definitely worth checking out!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Sunfeather said:


> WHAT a stunning bag!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> Please...what means LMW?



Thank you - I'm very pleased with it &#128516;


Yes, Labels Most Wanted - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!! &#128516;


----------



## Pessie

WaitingToRetire said:


> Thank you - I'm very pleased with it &#128516;
> 
> 
> Yes, Labels Most Wanted - HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!! &#128516;



+1 I agree, very good indeed


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Redress I love the ram [emoji231]



It's for 2015: the Chinese Year of the Sheep and is red because it's considered a lucky colour in China!


----------



## ElainePG

This may be my last time to carry my Mulberry Pink small Willow until springtime (I don't see it as a fall/winter color, but it's been sunny & spring-like all week).

I had forgotten how much I adore this bag. Not only is the color spectacular, but it is SO lightweight! The pocket in front is the perfect size for my iPhone6+. No fumbling around when my phone rings!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

WaitingToRetire said:


> It's a beautiful sunny (but cold) Autum day here today, so I've brought my newly acquired LMW purchase to the office with me. And I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149422



Gorgeous.... Lovely bag


----------



## aerinha

ElainePG said:


> This may be my last time to carry my Mulberry Pink small Willow until springtime (I don't see it as a fall/winter color, but it's been sunny & spring-like all week).
> 
> I had forgotten how much I adore this bag. Not only is the color spectacular, but it is SO lightweight! The pocket in front is the perfect size for my iPhone6+. No fumbling around when my phone rings!



Magnificent!  Wish I had gone ahead and gotten one.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ElainePG said:


> This may be my last time to carry my Mulberry Pink small Willow until springtime (I don't see it as a fall/winter color, but it's been sunny & spring-like all week).
> 
> I had forgotten how much I adore this bag. Not only is the color spectacular, but it is SO lightweight! The pocket in front is the perfect size for my iPhone6+. No fumbling around when my phone rings!



Fantastic colour Elaine


----------



## casseyelsie

My Vtg Mulberry that I just received last week [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

casseyelsie said:


> My Vtg Mulberry that I just received last week [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3150235



I really like this, it's an absolute classic, looks in super condition


----------



## Ludmilla

WaitingToRetire said:


> It's a beautiful sunny (but cold) Autum day here today, so I've brought my newly acquired LMW purchase to the office with me. And I love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149422



This one is very nice! 



ElainePG said:


> This may be my last time to carry my Mulberry Pink small Willow until springtime (I don't see it as a fall/winter color, but it's been sunny & spring-like all week).
> 
> I had forgotten how much I adore this bag. Not only is the color spectacular, but it is SO lightweight! The pocket in front is the perfect size for my iPhone6+. No fumbling around when my phone rings!



Oh, a pop of colour now and then during dark winter days might be just the right thing.  Lovely bag, enjoy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, a pop of colour now and then during dark winter days might be just the right thing.  Lovely bag, enjoy!



+1
I cannot survive winter's drizzly grey without mulberry pink.
And wooly hats with senseless pom-poms.
Such whimsy is crucial.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> I cannot survive winter's drizzly grey without mulberry pink.
> 
> And wooly hats with senseless pom-poms.
> 
> Such whimsy is crucial.




Pom-poms are never senseless! [emoji1]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Pom-poms are never senseless! [emoji1]



+ 1 - Pom poms rule


----------



## Mulberrygal

Back home to reality, cheering myself up on a dull day and carrying my Birthday Beauty


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Magnificent!  Wish I had gone ahead and gotten one.


Thank you, aerinha. Do you mean you wish you had bought something in Mulberry pink, or that you had bought a Willow? There are some lovely Willows up now on the Mulberry web site, in a gorgeous shade of oxblood (this year's on-trend color, apparently). As for Mulberry Pink, NPN has one bag (can't remember the style, but it's pretty). Just sayin'...



Mooshooshoo said:


> Fantastic colour Elaine


Thank you, Moo! 



Ludmilla said:


> Oh, a pop of colour now and then during dark winter days might be just the right thing.  Lovely bag, enjoy!


You know, you make a very good point, Ludmilla. Perhaps I shouldn't write this off as a "spring & summer only" bag. When it gets grey and dreary here, I'll pull it out and wave it a bit!



remainsilly said:


> +1
> I cannot survive winter's drizzly grey without mulberry pink.
> And wooly hats with senseless pom-poms.
> Such whimsy is crucial.


Well that's good to know, remainsilly. Between you and Ludmilla, you have completely changed my thinking about this bag. 

Now... does this mean I have to buy a wooly hat with a pom-pom on it?


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Back home to reality, cheering myself up on a dull day and carrying my Birthday Beauty


Oh, what an absolutely *divine* color!


----------



## jp23

Mulberrygal said:


> Back home to reality, cheering myself up on a dull day and carrying my Birthday Beauty




This bag is so beautiful love this color


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, aerinha. Do you mean you wish you had bought something in Mulberry pink, or that you had bought a Willow? There are some lovely Willows up now on the Mulberry web site, in a gorgeous shade of oxblood (this year's on-trend color, apparently). As for Mulberry Pink, NPN has one bag (can't remember the style, but it's pretty). Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Thank you, Moo!
> 
> 
> You know, you make a very good point, Ludmilla. Perhaps I shouldn't write this off as a "spring & summer only" bag. When it gets grey and dreary here, I'll pull it out and wave it a bit!
> 
> 
> Well that's good to know, remainsilly. Between you and Ludmilla, you have completely changed my thinking about this bag.
> 
> Now... does this mean I have to buy a wooly hat with a pom-pom on it?



I like to cheer up gloomy days with bright bags. You should really try it. Brings a bit of summer and sunshine back to you and makes you smile. Even without a wooly pom-pom hat.


----------



## casseyelsie

Pessie said:


> I really like this, it's an absolute classic, looks in super condition




Thanks!  Yeah her condition is perfect!  I quickly snapped her up once she was authenticated [emoji16]


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulberrygal said:


> Back home to reality, cheering myself up on a dull day and carrying my Birthday Beauty




She's so beautiful n look so exclusive too [emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, aerinha. Do you mean you wish you had bought something in Mulberry pink, or that you had bought a Willow? There are some lovely Willows up now on the Mulberry web site, in a gorgeous shade of oxblood (this year's on-trend color, apparently). As for Mulberry Pink, NPN has one bag (can't remember the style, but it's pretty). Just saying
> 
> it?



I wanted the small willow in the pink. I almost got it from the outlet when I got my deer brown SDR but waited and missed out. I do have a reg lily in the pink


----------



## aerinha

Back to Mulberry for now. Giving Ms Bryn her first outing. I have a cold so she is full of tissues today,


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Back to Mulberry for now. Giving Ms Bryn her first outing. I have a cold so she is full of tissues today,




Really like this bag, the leather is so lovely


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Really like this bag, the leather is so lovely



Me too! Lovely bryn


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Me too! Lovely bryn




I always loved how thick the leather was on these seems like they could last forever


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> I always loved how thick the leather was on these seems like they could last forever



My favourite of the leather is the petrol colour in whatever leather it came in. Looked a bit suede like... ?  I've not seen one IRL but they look gorgeous on photos I've seen. I love this one above too. She's lush.


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> My favourite of the leather is the petrol colour in whatever leather it came in. Looked a bit suede like... ?  I've not seen one IRL but they look gorgeous on photos I've seen. I love this one above too. She's lush.




I really wish I had something in petrol I really admired the color but I would have preferred silver hardware so that stopped me from buying  sometimes I regret it


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> I really wish I had something in petrol I really admired the color but I would have preferred silver hardware so that stopped me from buying  sometimes I regret it



I'm exactly the same on that one. I don't like the colour way on the hardware.


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> I wanted the small willow in the pink. I almost got it from the outlet when I got my deer brown SDR but waited and missed out. I do have a reg lily in the pink


I'm glad you own something in the pink. It is SUCH a happy color!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> *I like to cheer up gloomy days with bright bags.* You should really try it. Brings a bit of summer and sunshine back to you and makes you smile. Even without a wooly pom-pom hat.



Excellent advice... I'll do it this winter! (But I'll pass on the pom-pom hat.)


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Back to Mulberry for now. Giving Ms Bryn her first outing. I have a cold so she is full of tissues today,


Love this bag, and I'm so sorry about your cold.


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> I really wish I had something in petrol I really admired the color but I would have preferred silver hardware so that stopped me from buying  sometimes I regret it


I'm knitting The Hubster a pair of socks in petrol... does that count?


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I'm knitting The Hubster a pair of socks in petrol... does that count?




With pom-poms? [emoji12][emoji1]


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> With pom-poms? [emoji12][emoji1]


Can't you just *imagine* it? Especially if we were at the opera or the symphony, him all dressed up, and then he crossed his legs and the lady in the seat next to him got a flash of pom-poms around his ankles??? They'd probably escort us out!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Can't you just *imagine* it? Especially if we were at the opera or the symphony, him all dressed up, and then he crossed his legs and the lady in the seat next to him got a flash of pom-poms around his ankles??? They'd probably escort us out!



Love it... 

Taking of Pom poms, I bought this tassel bag charm in real suede from the white Company for £15. Thought you ladies might like her. She's a slate blue!!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Can't you just *imagine* it? Especially if we were at the opera or the symphony, him all dressed up, and then he crossed his legs and the lady in the seat next to him got a flash of pom-poms around his ankles??? They'd probably escort us out!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] hilarious!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Ukpandagirl

Genius!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Those are very nice, too... And much better for husbands. [emoji1]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Those are very nice, too... And much better for husbands. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3151585



How funny. Would make great house slipper socks. I'm quite smitten by these!!!


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Really like this bag, the leather is so lovely



Same as on my Polly which I also love.  One day I hope to have it in oak too.



Ukpandagirl said:


> Me too! Lovely bryn



Thanks.


----------



## aerinha

Ukpandagirl said:


> My favourite of the leather is the petrol colour in whatever leather it came in. Looked a bit suede like... ?  I've not seen one IRL but they look gorgeous on photos I've seen. I love this one above too. She's lush.



NPN had/has one I would love to buy but I am banned.


----------



## J_lou

Ludmilla said:


> Those are very nice, too... And much better for husbands. [emoji1]
> View attachment 3151585




Strangest thing - an accident with perception - I thought these were corsets with pom-poms for boobs [emoji23]
Wishful thinking from a less than well endowed lady [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Going very weirdly off topic here Ladies 

:back2topic: please....


----------



## Mulbs

I'm carrying my Black Forest Bayswater today [emoji3]


----------



## Sunfeather

Mulbs said:


> I'm carrying my Black Forest Bayswater today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3152077



WOW...what a stunning colour! &#128525;


----------



## Mulberrygal

casseyelsie said:


> She's so beautiful n look so exclusive too [emoji7]





jp23 said:


> This bag is so beautiful love this color





ElainePG said:


> Oh, what an absolutely *divine* color!



Thank you, I just afore her, have to pinch myself every time I use her which is quite often, she's getting to be an everyday bag when I'm not working. I love the colour and Ostrich is so light, very different to my other Bays.


----------



## Mulberrygal

ElainePG said:


> This may be my last time to carry my Mulberry Pink small Willow until springtime (I don't see it as a fall/winter color, but it's been sunny & spring-like all week).
> 
> I had forgotten how much I adore this bag. Not only is the color spectacular, but it is SO lightweight! The pocket in front is the perfect size for my iPhone6+. No fumbling around when my phone rings!





Ludmilla said:


> This one is very nice!
> 
> Oh, a pop of colour now and then during dark winter days might be just the right thing.  Lovely bag, enjoy!





ElainePG said:


> Excellent advice... I'll do it this winter! (But I'll pass on the pom-pom hat.)



Oh I agree, bright pink or fuchsia are such a lovely way to brighten up winter. 

Congrats Elaine, this is fabulous bag, totally gorgeous colour. I'd definitely wear it in winter. I've a fuchsia bag and I carry her all year. 


I absolutely love my Mulberry Pom Pom hat still comes out every year  just got her out ready. I was horrified initially at the price and made a big fuss about buying it but finally took the plunge. I'm so glad I did, it's really warm too. Must be 3 years old now as my Grandsons grown quite a bit since this pic   ,.................gosh how time flies


----------



## Mulbs

Sunfeather said:


> WOW...what a stunning colour! [emoji7]




Thanks Sunfeather. Love this colour. Goes with everything! [emoji3]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mulbs said:


> i'm carrying my black forest bayswater today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3152077


w&#10084;&#65039;w


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mulbs said:


> I'm carrying my Black Forest Bayswater today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3152077



Fabulous, it doesn't look as dark as I expected for Black Forest, love it


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulbs said:


> I'm carrying my Black Forest Bayswater today [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3152077




Omg I'm sooo in love with that color!  She's too beautiful.  Is this new color?


----------



## Mulbs

Thanks Mooshooshoo and Mulberrygal! (can't seem to multi-quote on my phone) [emoji3]


----------



## Mulbs

casseyelsie said:


> Omg I'm sooo in love with that color!  She's too beautiful.  Is this new color?




I bought this from NPN as a preloved but brand new bag. It was released in 2012 I think but is in the on trend Oxblood tone. I think you will only be able to get hold of a preloved one now but look out on the resellers sites and eBay as they sometimes come up in this colour. [emoji3]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

casseyelsie said:


> Omg I'm sooo in love with that color!  She's too beautiful.  Is this new color?


As Mulbs says it was released in 2012, oxblood is similar in tone but the other thing with this bag is it's made from soft matte leather which always gives really saturated Jewel colours &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

Mulbs said:


> I bought this from NPN as a preloved but brand new bag. It was released in 2012 I think but is in the on trend Oxblood tone. I think you will only be able to get hold of a preloved one now but look out on the resellers sites and eBay as they sometimes come up in this colour. [emoji3]



Thanks for info [emoji4]



Mooshooshoo said:


> As Mulbs says it was released in 2012, oxblood is similar in tone but the other thing with this bag is it's made from soft matte leather which always gives really saturated Jewel colours [emoji173]&#65039;



Oh I see!  Yes her bag color looks more saturated n has more red tone to it.  The color look quite different from my Oxblood which has more brown tone?


----------



## J_lou

Mooshooshoo said:


> Going very weirdly off topic here Ladies
> 
> 
> 
> :back2topic: please....




Oops my bad. Apologies! X


----------



## Mooshooshoo

J_lou said:


> Oops my bad. Apologies! X


----------



## Mayfly285

My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!


Very seasonally apt Mayfly, a real collector's piece.


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!


Fabulous....very apt for the current rain and chill factor


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!



Wow it looks amazing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## aerinha

Still with the Bryn(she is the bag of the month) but I wanted to say what a winner she is.  So glad I got one from NPN.  Stayed on my shoulder while shopping.  Easy access to contents while shopping.  The back slip pocket is something I like in a bag and it was really handy for carrying tissues since I have been sick all week.  Plus after carrying a natural colored vachetta bag all last month it is really nice to have one that could hang near my jeans and not cause me worry.


----------



## Sunna

An oldie,but a goodie! [emoji177]


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Still with the Bryn(she is the bag of the month) but I wanted to say what a winner she is.  So glad I got one from NPN.  Stayed on my shoulder while shopping.  Easy access to contents while shopping.  The back slip pocket is something I like in a bag and it was really handy for carrying tissues since I have been sick all week.  Plus after carrying a natural colored vachetta bag all last month it is really nice to have one that could hang near my jeans and not cause me worry.




Finding bags that stay on my shoulder is SOOOO hard so when I find a good one its always useful also love back pockets [emoji76]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!



If I could purr, as a contented cat viewing this pic, I would. &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## remainsilly

Autumn is here!
Because oxblood bays is on my shoulder.

She forced me to buy wool/cashmere scarf today--cheeky bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Autumn is here!
> 
> Because oxblood bays is on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> She forced me to buy wool/cashmere scarf today--cheeky bag.




Hello lovely Bays! [emoji4]
This scarf is very nice. Totally understand why you were forced to buy. [emoji1]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sunna said:


> An oldie,but a goodie! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3153624


Leather looks lovely on this Sunna.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

remainsilly said:


> Autumn is here!
> Because oxblood bays is on my shoulder.
> 
> She forced me to buy wool/cashmere scarf today--cheeky bag.


Perfect for Autumn Remainsilly, a bays which can't be denied


----------



## Sunna

Mooshooshoo said:


> Leather looks lovely on this Sunna.




Yes,iit is so soft!


----------



## DuckEggVintage

Haven't decided yet [emoji4]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

DuckEggVintage said:


> View attachment 3154046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided yet [emoji4]


What a glorious photograph! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mulbs

DuckEggVintage said:


> View attachment 3154046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided yet [emoji4]




Both gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Mulbs

Travelling with my Piccadilly today!


----------



## loolah

Can any of you lovely ladies post a pic of slate blue and ink side by side please , for comparison . Many thanks &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

loolah said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies post a pic of slate blue and ink side by side please , for comparison . Many thanks &#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56856;


Welcome to the mulberry forum. 
If you read through this thread you'll find both shades of blue and more besides...

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/blue-mulberry-pics-only-814822.html


----------



## Sunfeather

DuckEggVintage said:


> View attachment 3154046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided yet [emoji4]



Ohhhh....they are both soooo adorable! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Finding bags that stay on my shoulder is SOOOO hard so when I find a good one its always useful also love back pockets [emoji76]


Tuesday she will get to do an emergency drill at work with me so that will be the real test


----------



## loolah

Mooshooshoo said:


> Welcome to the mulberry forum.
> If you read through this thread you'll find both shades of blue and more besides...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/blue-mulberry-pics-only-814822.html


Lovely , Thankyou for your help x


----------



## CPrincessUK

casseyelsie said:


> Thanks for info [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see!  Yes her bag color looks more saturated n has more red tone to it.  The color look quite different from my Oxblood which has more brown tone?


I own a stunning black forest bays as well and there is more of a reddish undertone compared with my oxblood medium lily.

The colour works well with so many colours. I wear it with black, black and white, grey, navy and it is beautiful with emerald green! 

If I could only keep two bayswater bags I would keep black nickel bays and black forest.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely Bays! [emoji4]
> This scarf is very nice. Totally understand why you were forced to buy. [emoji1]



The siren song of cashmere & oxblood.
I shipwreck every time. 
----
Thanks for kind words, ladies.


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> Autumn is here!
> 
> Because oxblood bays is on my shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> She forced me to buy wool/cashmere scarf today--cheeky bag.




Serious oxblood envy dying for one right now [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

Mulbs said:


> Travelling with my Piccadilly today!
> View attachment 3154059




AHHHHHHH so jealous I'm wanting one SO bad right now I don't know why I don't even travel but I love a big bag [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Tuesday she will get to do an emergency drill at work with me so that will be the real test




Just living here has been a major test for my bags. Sadly I don't rotate as often as I used to because some bags are just not practical. [emoji37]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!



Gorgeous Mayfly, perfect for this time of year, it looks so comfy, love it.


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!



OmG.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; what a stunning bag!!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Bryn again, she was looking a bit dry last night so I went over her with collonil gold cream and she is all beautiful again


----------



## casseyelsie

Carrying this mulberry Bayswater for the 2nd time only even though I bought her more than 1 year already.  First time I went home after just 2/3 hours because I couldn't get used to short shoulder handle, even though I don't have chunky arms.  I hope today I will carry it with me the whole day.....n hopefully learn to love this bag as much as her latest sibling - Small crossbody Bayswater [emoji16]


----------



## Pessie

Choc bayswater


----------



## Sunfeather

Pessie said:


> Choc bayswater



Stunning!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sunfeather

casseyelsie said:


> Carrying this mulberry Bayswater for the 2nd time only even though I bought her more than 1 year already.  First time I went home after just 2/3 hours because I couldn't get used to short shoulder handle, even though I don't have chunky arms.  I hope today I will carry it with me the whole day.....n hopefully learn to love this bag as much as her latest sibling - Small crossbody Bayswater [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155735



The bag is fantastic.....hopefully you use more! &#128150;


----------



## remainsilly

Pessie said:


> Choc bayswater



I ate dark chocolate truffles today.
In honor of your gorgeous bays.
Probably my cellulite will disagree this was a good move, but I'll explain the logic over ice cream.


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> I ate dark chocolate truffles today.
> In honor of your gorgeous bays.
> Probably my cellulite will disagree this was a good move, but I'll explain the logic over ice cream.



Excellent, glad to hear you've had good chocolate, I think it's the season for it   and chestnuts - whatever happened to them?


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> I ate dark chocolate truffles today.
> In honor of your gorgeous bays.
> Probably my cellulite will disagree this was a good move, but I'll explain the logic over ice cream.


:lolots:


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> Just living here has been a major test for my bags. Sadly I don't rotate as often as I used to because some bags are just not practical. [emoji37]


She passed, traveling crossbody, and got a lot of compliments.


----------



## casseyelsie

Sunfeather said:


> The bag is fantastic.....hopefully you use more! [emoji178]




I am hoping I will love her too [emoji4]


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> My amazingly cuddly and tactile Womble (aka sheepskin Bayswater) all of a sleepy puddle on the passenger seat!



I can't forget your bag....could you let me know from which year the bag is? She is soooo stunning &#128525; maybe I'll find one on ebay. LOL
I am sitting on the sofa...but this one....I would spring high from sofa! LOL


----------



## madmadmo

Sunfeather said:


> I can't forget your bag....could you let me know from which year the bag is? She is soooo stunning &#128525; maybe I'll find one on ebay. LOL
> I am sitting on the sofa...but this one....I would spring high from sofa! LOL


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...ter-Handbag-/262086959789?hash=item3d0599a2ad


----------



## Sunfeather

OMG.....thank you! I have to ask if it is a real Mulb! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mayfly285

DuckEggVintage said:


> View attachment 3154046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't decided yet [emoji4]



I love this photograph!! &#128525;


----------



## Mayfly285

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very seasonally apt Mayfly, a real collector's piece.


Thank you, Mo; she's the one Mulberry I would never part with, even though she's far from the most practical!  I look forward to Autumn, just to break her out of her dust bag! &#128522;



NY2005 said:


> Fabulous....very apt for the current rain and chill factor


Thank you, NY; she definitely feels at home in the chilly Autumn weather, but I'd never expose her to rain!  I have visions of the sheepskin disintegrating before my horrified eyes! &#128521;



TiredMummyNBags said:


> Wow it looks amazing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


She feels amazing, TMNB; I can't tell you how tactile that sheepskin is! &#128516;  Sadly, she's probably one of the least practical bags I own ...



remainsilly said:


> If I could purr, as a contented cat viewing this pic, I would. &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


If my cat, currently purring contentedly in his sleep beside the wood burner, knew that the interior of this bag were within a paw's reach - he'd be inside it! &#128062;



Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous Mayfly, perfect for this time of year, it looks so comfy, love it.


Thank you, Mulberrygal; just carrying Womble brightens my day (sadly, those days are few and far between!)  I always feel that her colour and sheepskin material make her a "fine Autumn day only" bag, but she's a joy to carry - so light and soft!  Her purple leaf contains the keys to a little brass padlock, which I admit I never use ...



Sunfeather said:


> OmG.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; what a stunning bag!!!!


Thank you, Sunfeather; she's my absolute favourite Mulberry!  I saw her in the Net-à-Porter sale, but on the New York site, decided to order her and she came within two days, beautifully packaged in a black box.  Her tag says Ex 06, so I guess she's nine years old now!  She's so rarely used, so she's still immaculate! &#128525;


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 Why is the bag not so practical?


----------



## Ser

Switched to my lovely Bryn today. Not carried her in quite a while. Just love how practical she is.


----------



## Mayfly285

It's the fact that she's sheepskin; I worry that she'll get ruined by rainwater, grease etc etc ... I do protect her with Collonil, but she's not as easy to protect as leather!


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> It's the fact that she's sheepskin; I worry that she'll get ruined by rainwater, grease etc etc ... I do protect her with Collonil, but she's not as easy to protect as leather!




Is the outside like suede? I have a acne coat that's suede on the outside and shearling on the inside. I use collonil gel and a brush to care for it not sure if it's the same though maybe I'll attach a photo later. I wore it during a hurricane and it was fine not even a mark. [emoji50]


----------



## Skater

Mini Cara today


----------



## Mayfly285

jp23 said:


> Is the outside like suede? I have a acne coat that's suede on the outside and shearling on the inside. I use collonil gel and a brush to care for it not sure if it's the same though maybe I'll attach a photo later. I wore it during a hurricane and it was fine not even a mark. [emoji50]



Hi jp!  No, it's definitely sheepskin - squidgy and soft - and I certainly wouldn't dare put gel on it! I imagine that it would simply "gunk" and mark it - I don't think it would be possible to smooth it over the surface, tbh.  I have sprayed it lightly with Collonil, but even that would alter the texture and colour if you were heavy handed with it.  Good to hear you and your coat survived the hurricane, btw! &#128559;


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> View attachment 3159000
> 
> 
> Mini Cara today



She's gorgeous, Skater! &#128525;


----------



## aerinha

Ser said:


> Switched to my lovely Bryn today. Not carried her in quite a while. Just love how practical she is.



Bag twin


----------



## jp23

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi jp!  No, it's definitely sheepskin - squidgy and soft - and I certainly wouldn't dare put gel on it! I imagine that it would simply "gunk" and mark it - I don't think it would be possible to smooth it over the surface, tbh.  I have sprayed it lightly with Collonil, but even that would alter the texture and colour if you were heavy handed with it.  Good to hear you and your coat survived the hurricane, btw! [emoji54]




Oh that's a bummer not having the peace of mind would drive me crazy lol. No rainy days for you cozy shearling bag lol!  And thanks it actually wasn't so bad! Lol just windy!!


----------



## scrapsy

Skater said:


> View attachment 3159000
> 
> 
> Mini Cara today




Lovely! I nearly night one of these the other day and resisted. I just can't quite make peace with the faffing to get into it. How do you find it?


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> She's gorgeous, Skater! &#55357;&#56845;


Thank you! I love the leather on this one - just enough grain to be interesting, but not too much (saw some in store with quite a rough, bumpy grain)

First outing today - worked very well!


----------



## Skater

scrapsy said:


> Lovely! I nearly night one of these the other day and resisted. I just can't quite make peace with the faffing to get into it. How do you find it?


Hi, just used it for the first time today. Great for occasions when you're walking a lot, and I like the security of the buckled strap on the handles - didn't worry about pickpockets as I think any extra faff would make them think twice and look for an easier target.

It is about of a faff to open and close, so not ideal for carrying things you need frequent access to (e.g. phone or Oyster card) - but it held exactly what I needed to carry, it's a good weight (I bought a medium originally but sold it on - too heavy for me), and I carried it over the shoulder with one strap and as a backpack. Really happy with it!


----------



## Sunfeather

Skater said:


> View attachment 3159000
> 
> 
> Mini Cara today



Looks great!!! &#128525;


----------



## Skater

Sunfeather said:


> Looks great!!! &#128525;


Thank you! It's gorgeous and I need to use it more!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Switched to my lovely Bryn today. Not carried her in quite a while. Just love how practical she is.



Which size is this, Ser? She looks fab! &#128512;


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> Which size is this, Ser? She looks fab! &#128512;



Thanks Mayfly  She's the regular size. Love carrying her!


----------



## Louloubelle80

My new oak Bayswater is with me today! I'd put a picture on but I'm new and have no idea how!! &#128513;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Louloubelle80 said:


> My new oak Bayswater is with me today! I'd put a picture on but I'm new and have no idea how!! &#128513;



Posting images is quite easy! You can use the forum's attachment function to attach pictures. Your images will be thumbnailed and attached inline to your post/thread. You can find the "Manage Attachment" option every time you write a thread or response, just scroll down below the post editor. Click it, and a popup will open. Select a max. of 5 images and click Upload. Just close the window then and submit your post or thread. Voila!

Alternatively, if your pictures are hosted with a free image hosting service, you can directly use the image link and wrap 

[.img]http://www.domain.com/image.jpg[/img]

tags around it (remove the . before the img). Please make sure not to hotlink off other people's sites though, we don't want to leech their bandwidth. Use ours instead.   

Hope this helps!


----------



## DiJe40

My sofa fall from yesterday. Visited the outlet in Roermond, and I'm wearing my new scarf and Mitzy messenger today [emoji1]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> My sofa fall from yesterday. Visited the outlet in Roermond, and I'm wearing my new scarf and Mitzy messenger today [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160067



Nice combo.


----------



## Sunfeather

DiJe40 said:


> My sofa fall from yesterday. Visited the outlet in Roermond, and I'm wearing my new scarf and Mitzy messenger today [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160067



Looks great!!! &#128525;


----------



## Elendil

DiJe40 said:


> My sofa fall from yesterday. Visited the outlet in Roermond, and I'm wearing my new scarf and Mitzy messenger today [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160067




Great combo!


----------



## Dani11

Alexa-bright cabbage - Haven't worn her in ages!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sunfeather

Dani11 said:


> Alexa-bright cabbage - Haven't worn her in ages!! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160755



I love the Alexas sooo much! &#128525;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

DiJe40 said:


> My sofa fall from yesterday. Visited the outlet in Roermond, and I'm wearing my new scarf and Mitzy messenger today [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160067


Lovely colour combo &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## _purseaddict_

Dani11 said:


> Alexa-bright cabbage - Haven't worn her in ages!! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160755




Like the colour![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Very autumnal and grey here today - not a bag, but wearing Mulberry....


----------



## MiniMabel

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very autumnal and grey here today - not a bag, but wearing Mulberry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160875




Very classy!


----------



## Pessie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very autumnal and grey here today - not a bag, but wearing Mulberry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160875



Beautiful Mo, love the greys and your gorgeous Dior is tdf


----------



## Sunfeather

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very autumnal and grey here today - not a bag, but wearing Mulberry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160875



WOW.... love it!!!  &#128525; Looks stunning!!!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 [emoji170]


----------



## Skater

RebeccaClements said:


> Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]


Wow!! Looks amazing in the sunshine


----------



## Sunfeather

RebeccaClements said:


> Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]



Awwwww &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> Nice combo.







Sunfeather said:


> Looks great!!! [emoji7]







Elendil said:


> Great combo!







Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely colour combo [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you...the Mitzy was half price..so the scarf was a bonus. I'm happy with my first Mulberry scarf [emoji2]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

RebeccaClements said:


> Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]



She's a honey. Beautiful bag !!


----------



## Miss World

RebeccaClements said:


> Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]



This shade of blue is stunning, and you can't go wrong with a classic Mulberry Bayswater!


----------



## Miss World

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very autumnal and grey here today - not a bag, but wearing Mulberry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160875



Love the neutral grey's, the Dior bag is perfect with the Mulberry scarf.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MiniMabel said:


> Very classy!





Pessie said:


> Beautiful Mo, love the greys and your gorgeous Dior is tdf





Sunfeather said:


> WOW.... love it!!!  &#128525; Looks stunning!!!





Miss World said:


> Love the neutral grey's, the Dior bag is perfect with the Mulberry scarf.



Thank you Ladies....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

RebeccaClements said:


> Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]


Absolutely stunning &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CPrincessUK

This is so lovely. Gives me bag envy even though I own one. Haha.


----------



## Charmaine13

RebeccaClements said:


> Of course, my beautiful holy grail on a trip to Shepton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji170]


That is such an eye catching colour! It looks amazing


----------



## Loveheart

Mooshooshoo said:


> Very autumnal and grey here today - not a bag, but wearing Mulberry....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160875



Love this combo, but I am pretty partial to a nice quilt


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour


----------



## remainsilly

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3161916
> 
> Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour



Fab choice.
Agreed--oxblood says, "Autumn is here. Enjoy it."


----------



## Pessie

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3161916
> 
> Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour



Lovely  perfect for the season


----------



## DiJe40

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3161916
> 
> Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour




Ooh..I love that bag! [emoji76] I'm always thinking of saving for the medium in oxblood, but I think I'm not going to use it much. The regular Lily doesn't come out if it's dustbag eather...but I do love it.


----------



## jp23

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3161916
> 
> Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour




It's a great color especially for the season!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> It's a great color especially for the season!



Agreed + 1


----------



## scrapsy

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3161916
> 
> Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour




That looks lovely, I wish I could rock the medium Lily, it just looks so big on me.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3161916
> 
> Medium lily in Oxblood has been out with me for the past week [emoji81] absolutely adore the colour


Gorgeous, lush rich colour.


----------



## RebeccaClements

Sunfeather said:


> Awwwww &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Ukpandagirl said:


> She's a honey. Beautiful bag !!





Miss World said:


> This shade of blue is stunning, and you can't go wrong with a classic Mulberry Bayswater!





Mooshooshoo said:


> Absolutely stunning &#10084;&#65039;





CPrincessUK said:


> This is so lovely. Gives me bag envy even though I own one. Haha.





Charmaine13 said:


> That is such an eye catching colour! It looks amazing



Thank you everyone!  She sure is a stunner! So, so pleased to finally own one!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

A rare outing for lavender rosemary &#128150;


----------



## NY2005

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary &#128150;


Stunning


----------



## Sunfeather

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary &#128150;



Looks great....colour is amazing &#128525;


----------



## Charmaine13

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary &#128150;


Gorgeous bag


----------



## casseyelsie

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary [emoji178]




Wow!  I totally agree with all comments up there.  The color is gorgeous!!


----------



## jp23

Lovely Lexi day  [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## aerinha

Bryn and a peek of my "it was 46 when I left for work now it is 70" open toe bootie.


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary &#128150;


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Bryn and a peek of my "it was 46 when I left for work now it is 70" open toe bootie.


Love the hardware on the Brynn.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks ladies, I really should use Rosie more!


----------



## Amachelle

Gold crackled bays today for a trip to Harvey Nichols


----------



## Dani11

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary [emoji178]




Lovely bag [emoji5]&#65039;

Can someone tell me the different between a roxanne and a rosemary? They kind of look the same to me [emoji23] I have a roxanne and I want to get a long strap for it and someone said get a rosemary strap from mulberry-is this the only difference? Thanks ladies [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Slowhand

Tobacco Effie was out & about yesterday blending in with the beautiful autumn colours  in the countryside here ..


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slowhand said:


> Tobacco Effie was out & about yesterday blending in with the beautiful autumn colours  in the countryside here ..


Lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Slowhand

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary &#128150;



Rosie should get out more - she is a beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3163779
> 
> A rare outing for lavender rosemary [emoji178]




Very pretty. Everytime I see Rosy I ask myself why I haven't hunted down one, yet. [emoji4]
Enjoy her!



jp23 said:


> Lovely Lexi day  [emoji295]&#65039;
> View attachment 3164017




[emoji7]


----------



## Slowhand

If it stays dry then Ginger Rosie will be having a short trip out today .


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slowhand said:


> If it stays dry then Ginger Rosie will be having a short trip out today .


 This is one of my all time favourites


----------



## Dani11

Slowhand said:


> If it stays dry then Ginger Rosie will be having a short trip out today .




Beautiful bag! Roxanne with a long strap?


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> Tobacco Effie was out & about yesterday blending in with the beautiful autumn colours  in the countryside here ..



Beautiful bag, and I love the colour


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Dani11 said:


> Lovely bag [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Can someone tell me the different between a roxanne and a rosemary? They kind of look the same to me [emoji23] I have a roxanne and I want to get a long strap for it and someone said get a rosemary strap from mulberry-is this the only difference? Thanks ladies [emoji5]&#65039;



Thanks, Rosie is a smaller version of Roxy. A Rosie strap would be far too small for a Roxy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> If it stays dry then Ginger Rosie will be having a short trip out today .




Aw, another lovely Rosie. I hope you had a great trip together. [emoji4]


----------



## Skater

Slowhand said:


> Tobacco Effie was out & about yesterday blending in with the beautiful autumn colours  in the countryside here ..


Looks gorgeous - love the leather!


----------



## jp23

Slowhand said:


> Tobacco Effie was out & about yesterday blending in with the beautiful autumn colours  in the countryside here ..




On a total side note your kitchen looks so lovely [emoji23]


----------



## mitch bag

Skater said:


> View attachment 3159000
> 
> 
> Mini Cara today



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> If it stays dry then Ginger Rosie will be having a short trip out today .


What a gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

'cheating' as it was from a few months ago - but if you watch last Sunday's Antique Roadshow from Bolsover Castle, you'll see me & my Oak Ant Messenger - about 30 mins in (just after the scarves). I'm on the LHS next to the Expert, who's viewed the Majolica? Conservatory stools....


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lady Farquar said:


> 'cheating' as it was from a few months ago - but if you watch last Sunday's Antique Roadshow from Bolsover Castle, you'll see me & my Oak Ant Messenger - about 30 mins in (just after the scarves). I'm on the LHS next to the Expert, who's viewed the Majolica? Conservatory stools....



Lol thought it was you


----------



## Indiana

Slowhand said:


> Tobacco Effie was out & about yesterday blending in with the beautiful autumn colours  in the countryside here ..




Noooo!!!  Slow!!!  How many years is it now you've been haunting me and taunting me with Divine Miss E?  (She looks as scrummy as ever..)


----------



## Indiana

Lady Farquar said:


> 'cheating' as it was from a few months ago - but if you watch last Sunday's Antique Roadshow from Bolsover Castle, you'll see me & my Oak Ant Messenger - about 30 mins in (just after the scarves). I'm on the LHS next to the Expert, who's viewed the Majolica? Conservatory stools....


 

Would love to check you out, LadyF!  Is this programme repeated anytime soon?


----------



## eye.spy87

Soggy weather in the midlands calls for something a little sturdier. Birdsnest Scotchgrain Clipper it is then! I never understood the Birdsnest description...it's quite clearly leopard print!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

eye.spy87 said:


> Soggy weather in the midlands calls for something a little sturdier. Birdsnest Scotchgrain Clipper it is then! I never understood the Birdsnest description...it's quite clearly leopard print!


Perfect for rainy days, love it. The bird's nest refers to the grey background colour, which is vaguely the colour of swifts/housemartin nests I guess.


----------



## eye.spy87

Mooshooshoo said:


> Perfect for rainy days, love it. The bird's nest refers to the grey background colour, which is vaguely the colour of swifts/housemartin nests I guess.



Oh that makes perfect sense. I've been wondering about this since the range first launched and it puzzled me every time I used the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Mooshooshoo said:


> Perfect for rainy days, love it. The bird's nest refers to the grey background colour, which is vaguely the colour of swifts/housemartin nests I guess.


Thank you for the clarification, moo... I'm a bird watcher, but know nothing at all about their nests!!!


----------



## ElainePG

eye.spy87 said:


> Soggy weather in the midlands calls for something a little sturdier. Birdsnest Scotchgrain Clipper it is then! I never understood the Birdsnest description...it's quite clearly leopard print!


Lovely bag, eye.spy... is it coated leather? It looks as though it would withstand a hurricane!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Emerald Roxanne and I went to work today&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## eye.spy87

Oops, didn't reply to the quote!


----------



## eye.spy87

ElainePG said:


> Lovely bag, eye.spy... is it coated leather? It looks as though it would withstand a hurricane!



It is one of my favs when the typical British weather strikes!

I'm pretty sure scotchgrain is leather but with pebble grained embossing on top to make it look like more like course-grained leather...I'd imagine the quality of the original leather isn't what Mulberry would usually use as this was 50% off in the Xmas sale a couple of years ago down to £247 if I remember correctly. 

Someone please correct me about the scotchgrain. I'm sure I read about it somewhere!


----------



## Louliu71

What appears to be rain proof large edie, heavy grain gunmetal ..... Waiting for the bus home in the rain [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> View attachment 3171985
> 
> 
> What appears to be rain proof large edie, heavy grain gunmetal ..... Waiting for the bus home in the rain [emoji299]&#65039;




Wannnnnnnt especially because that's my cats name lol


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Wannnnnnnt especially because that's my cats name lol



Me too.... Hoping Santa find some one for Christmas .... Goregous Edie Lou.


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Wannnnnnnt especially because that's my cats name lol







Ukpandagirl said:


> Me too.... Hoping Santa find some one for Christmas .... Goregous Edie Lou.




Thanks both


----------



## scrapsy

eye.spy87 said:


> Soggy weather in the midlands calls for something a little sturdier. Birdsnest Scotchgrain Clipper it is then! I never understood the Birdsnest description...it's quite clearly leopard print!




Lovely bag!


----------



## Skater

eye.spy87 said:


> It is one of my favs when the typical British weather strikes!
> 
> I'm pretty sure scotchgrain is leather but with pebble grained embossing on top to make it look like more like course-grained leather...I'd imagine the quality of the original leather isn't what Mulberry would usually use as this was 50% off in the Xmas sale a couple of years ago down to £247 if I remember correctly.
> 
> Someone please correct me about the scotchgrain. I'm sure I read about it somewhere!


I think there's some info in the reference library under 'Mulberry leathers' - but scotch grain isn't leather, it's a coating on (I think) canvas. Apparently very durable though!


----------



## eye.spy87

Skater said:


> I think there's some info in the reference library under 'Mulberry leathers' - but scotch grain isn't leather, it's a coating on (I think) canvas. Apparently very durable though!



Ah thanks I'll have to have a look. It is super durable...I never worry about babying it!


----------



## J_lou

Beautiful autumn day calls for nice autumn colours - my new to me oxblood bays and a leopard print scarf [emoji4]


----------



## M0DW4N483

J_lou said:


> Beautiful autumn day calls for nice autumn colours - my new to me oxblood bays and a leopard print scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174691




Very nice colour!


----------



## jp23

J_lou said:


> Beautiful autumn day calls for nice autumn colours - my new to me oxblood bays and a leopard print scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174691




Oooo love the leopard rawr!


----------



## DiJe40

J_lou said:


> Beautiful autumn day calls for nice autumn colours - my new to me oxblood bays and a leopard print scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174691




Nice combination..love oxblood!


----------



## Sunfeather

J_lou said:


> Beautiful autumn day calls for nice autumn colours - my new to me oxblood bays and a leopard print scarf [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174691



Looks very good!!!


----------



## seppala.johanna

Hello!


----------



## Pessie

seppala.johanna said:


> Hello!



Hi there, welcome to the forum


----------



## Mulbs

Lovely bag and scarf combo. You look fab!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

seppala.johanna said:


> Hello!


Welcome to the mulberry forum. 
Great look!


----------



## Mayfly285

seppala.johanna said:


> Hello!


 
Welcome to the forum!  Lovely photo; you look amazing!


----------



## Sunfeather

seppala.johanna said:


> Hello!



Welcome to the Forum! Looks great!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sunfeather said:


> Welcome to the Forum! Looks great!


 
I'm loving your avatar, Sunfeather; your girls look beautiful, posing together!


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> I'm loving your avatar, Sunfeather; your girls look beautiful, posing together!



Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

seppala.johanna said:


> Hello!


 
nice bag and scarf combo - Hello!


----------



## alansgail

Carrying my Bays today. She got really rained on but came through it like a champ! Love her to bits[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Bays today. She got really rained on but came through it like a champ! Love her to bits[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177040



She keeps becoming prettier. &#9825;


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> She keeps becoming prettier. &#9825;


Thanks, it must be all of the stroking I do to her leather.......she eats it up!!


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> She keeps becoming prettier. &#9825;


 My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Bays today. She got really rained on but came through it like a champ! Love her to bits[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177040


Lovely combo of leathers


----------



## Ukpandagirl

shes a real stunner.  I love the colours and the wash job was pure genius.  well done you and what a lovely bays you now sport.  enjoy


----------



## Izzy48

alansgail said:


> Carrying my Bays today. She got really rained on but came through it like a champ! Love her to bits[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177040



Beautiful bays, love the two colors.


----------



## alansgail

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful bays, love the two colors.


Aww, thank you! I love two-tone bags!


----------



## J.A.N.

Uj oak bays [emoji636][emoji7]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

J.A.N. said:


> Uj oak bays [emoji636][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180995


Yay


----------



## Skater

Indigo soft grain Lily


----------



## ElainePG

J.A.N. said:


> Uj oak bays [emoji636][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180995





Skater said:


> Indigo soft grain Lily
> View attachment 3181031



Both are such classics... and the colors are *fabulous*!


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> Indigo soft grain Lily
> View attachment 3181031



Nice color.
These pops are so great, as skies turn grey & rain.


----------



## jp23

J.A.N. said:


> Uj oak bays [emoji636][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180995




Looooooooove


----------



## J.A.N.

Mooshooshoo said:


> Yay







jp23 said:


> Looooooooove




Thanks guys you just can't beat a classic oak bays


----------



## Alex R

J.A.N. said:


> Uj oak bays [emoji636][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180995


she's lovely!!! I've been trying to get my hands on one of those for years! am green with envy!


----------



## J.A.N.

Alex R said:


> she's lovely!!! I've been trying to get my hands on one of those for years! am green with envy!




Thanks can't blame you lol [emoji76]
This is the best bays imo in a classic colour with a bit more. 
Very tempted to buy the one with the coloured lock too. [emoji636]
It took me quite a while to find this beauty.
Will keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## Pessie

Skater said:


> Indigo soft grain Lily
> View attachment 3181031



This is a lovely colour


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Skater said:


> Indigo soft grain Lily
> View attachment 3181031



Great colour matching Skater &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Alex R

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks can't blame you lol [emoji76]
> This is the best bays imo in a classic colour with a bit more.
> Very tempted to buy the one with the coloured lock too. [emoji636]
> It took me quite a while to find this beauty.
> Will keep my eyes peeled for you.


thank you,  would appreciate it!


----------



## J.A.N.

Alex R said:


> thank you,  would appreciate it!




My pleasure x


----------



## Tuned83

Dug this hobo out. Been using for the last 3 days. Makes for a nice change.


----------



## Loveheart

Carried my quilted Cara over the past days


----------



## Louliu71

Tuned83 said:


> Dug this hobo out. Been using for the last 3 days. Makes for a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181524




Love the grain on these, so hardy IMO and imagine like a tardis


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Indigo soft grain Lily
> View attachment 3181031




Elegant, where are you with your collection at the mo?


----------



## ElainePG

Tuned83 said:


> Dug this hobo out. Been using for the last 3 days. Makes for a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181524


Such nicely textured leather.


----------



## NY2005

Been away for the weekend, used my old and loved weekend bag.....ladies I can't remember what it's called....is it Euston?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3182344
> 
> 
> Been away for the weekend, used my old and loved weekend bag.....ladies I can't remember what it's called....is it Euston?


Lovely leather, yes Euston. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NY2005

Thanks moo. She's having a spa now after her heavy weekend. I've cleaned her, then for a polish. She smells amazing still after many years of use and she's made in England


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black NVT Bayswater classic.
Love her again with her samorga liner


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3182344
> 
> 
> Been away for the weekend, used my old and loved weekend bag.....ladies I can't remember what it's called....is it Euston?



Ooh lovely


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Both are such classics... and the colors are *fabulous*!





remainsilly said:


> Nice color.
> These pops are so great, as skies turn grey & rain.





Pessie said:


> This is a lovely colour





Mooshooshoo said:


> Great colour matching Skater &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks ladies! Only the second time this Lily has been out - I should use it more!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Elegant, where are you with your collection at the mo?


Thanks! And I need to get onto the sofa thread to confess a recent purchase!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> Thanks! And I need to get onto the sofa thread to confess a recent purchase!!



Oh skater you are just brilliant . You fall off more than me?!!!! Lol


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Thanks! And I need to get onto the sofa thread to confess a recent purchase!!




C'mon girl, fess up


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oh skater you are just brilliant . You fall off more than me?!!!! Lol




Stewards enquiry, you are the champ of sofa falls [emoji12]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Stewards enquiry, you are the champ of sofa falls [emoji12]



I like to think of it as entertainment factor on the thread :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> I like to think of it as entertainment factor on the thread :lolots::lolots:




And a cheap one (for me) it is...... Keep it up [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> And a cheap one (for me) it is...... Keep it up [emoji6][emoji6]



I would like to report, in my defence, that I've been very good recently with only three falls since July. I don't count presents as sinning although the sofa police do!!! 

That said, I just missed out on a little key ring last night because I was faffing whilst watching Downton. Doh missed it by a quid.


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> I would like to report, in my defence, that I've been very good recently with only three falls since July. I don't count presents as sinning although the sofa police do!!!
> 
> That said, I just missed out on a little key ring last night because I was faffing whilst watching Downton. Doh missed it by a quid.




Only 3???!!!! Yeah agree with you, pressies don't count IMO

I'm gutted it was the finale, I haven't watched it yet, but thought last weeks episode was one of the best. Looking forward to watching it now I know lady M gets her man, the standard ruined it for me! 

I've lost out to a few items recently too


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Only 3???!!!! Yeah agree with you, pressies don't count IMO
> 
> I'm gutted it was the finale, I haven't watched it yet, but thought last weeks episode was one of the best. Looking forward to watching it now I know lady M gets her man, the standard ruined it for me!
> 
> I've lost out to a few items recently too



Yeah, I was gripped. Disappointed as I thought more would happen but this last series I have loved every episode. Last night was great!! 

Kinda handy I did get engrossed, saved me money!!


----------



## aerinha

Louliu71 said:


> Only 3???!!!! Yeah agree with you, pressies don't count IMO
> 
> I'm gutted it was the finale, I haven't watched it yet, but thought last weeks episode was one of the best. Looking forward to watching it now I know lady M gets her man, the standard ruined it for me!
> 
> I've lost out to a few items recently too



I cheated and read the recap as it won't air here until Jan.  Pleased M got her man, but wish more time had been devoted to him so we knew him better.  They spent so much of last year on Lord G who lost and so little on this year's man.


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Stewards enquiry, you are the champ of sofa falls [emoji12]


Nope, I've only spent funds from sales... but this one is technically a fall! Full confession on the sofa thread tomorrow when I can take a pic!


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3182344
> 
> 
> Been away for the weekend, used my old and loved weekend bag.....ladies I can't remember what it's called....is it Euston?


 
I love the Euston - one of my favourite styles - and the leather on yours looks fantastic, NY.  She's evidently getting better and better with age, as the older Mulbs seem to! &#128525;


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> Uj oak bays [emoji636][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180995



I love this bag, J.A.N; the understated UJ looks fab against the oak. &#128525;  Is she a recent purchase?  Are you still loving your poppy Cara (green eyes here!) &#128521;


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> I love this bag, J.A.N; the understated UJ looks fab against the oak. [emoji7]  Is she a recent purchase?  Are you still loving your poppy Cara (green eyes here!) [emoji6]




Hi Mayfly[emoji137]&#127995; yes she Is someone found her for me I've always wanted one and either dithered or missed out. So really pleased when the auction was ended just me for lol
Oh yes she is a little cutie. I still have both Cara's med in indigo and poppy red in mini and just found a Chinese New Year2015 Harrods pouch in red to match.[emoji8]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> I love the Euston - one of my favourite styles - and the leather on yours looks fantastic, NY.  She's evidently getting better and better with age, as the older Mulbs seem to! &#128525;


Thanks Mayfly! I wish I got better with age!!


----------



## morejunkny

J.A.N. said:


> Hi Mayfly[emoji137]&#127995; yes she Is someone found her for me I've always wanted one and either dithered or missed out. So really pleased when the auction was ended just me for lol
> Oh yes she is a little cutie. I still have both Cara's med in indigo and poppy red in mini and just found a Chinese New Year2015 Harrods pouch in red to match.[emoji8]




Ooh let's see the pouch! I love your UJ bays too.


----------



## J.A.N.

morejunkny said:


> Ooh let's see the pouch! I love your UJ bays too.




It's this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just a small one to carry a few bits is makeup.
Thanks X


----------



## Louliu71

aerinha said:


> I cheated and read the recap as it won't air here until Jan.  Pleased M got her man, but wish more time had been devoted to him so we knew him better.  They spent so much of last year on Lord G who lost and so little on this year's man.




True, but there's something about him, very genuine and sensitive......lets hope we get to know him better  in the film.... Well rumours of a film!  still can't believe it's ending


----------



## Loveheart

small DZ bays in Hibiscus with peony pink iPhone cover


----------



## Mayfly285

Loveheart said:


> small DZ bays in Hibiscus with peony pink iPhone cover



How gorgeous is this photo?! I'm loving everything - the Bays, the phone case and the super cute keyring attachments!


----------



## ElainePG

Loveheart said:


> small DZ bays in Hibiscus with peony pink iPhone cover


That is one beautiful D-Z! When I bought mine it was between that color and taupe, but I decided taupe was more "sensible." Seeing yours, now I have buyer's remorse, LOL!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> That is one beautiful D-Z! When I bought mine it was between that color and taupe, but I decided taupe was more "sensible." Seeing yours, now I have buyer's remorse, LOL!


ElainePG, I think what you're saying is you actually want both


----------



## Izzy48

My panel Kensington.


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> ElainePG, I think what you're saying is you actually want both


HAH! That is definitely true, but I think I'm on the sofa for the rest of my life!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My panel Kensington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186661


That's a gorgeous bag, Izzy, and so pretty with the hand-woven shawl.


----------



## Izzy48

J.A.N. said:


> It's this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183447
> 
> Just a small one to carry a few bits is makeup.
> Thanks X



This is so cute! Love it. 



Loveheart said:


> small DZ bays in Hibiscus with peony pink iPhone cover



The hibiscus is a fabulous color and I really do like it in the small double zip. A beautiful bag!






ElainePG said:


> That's a gorgeous bag, Izzy, and so pretty with the hand-woven shawl.



Thanks, Elaine! It is a fun  and convenient bag to carry but unfortunately I  had a lot of lotion on my hands and transferred it to the bag. I  will have to see if I can get the lotion off the bag tomorrow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Loveheart

Mayfly285 said:


> How gorgeous is this photo?! I'm loving everything - the Bays, the phone case and the super cute keyring attachments!



Thank you 



ElainePG said:


> That is one beautiful D-Z! When I bought mine it was between that color and taupe, but I decided taupe was more "sensible." Seeing yours, now I have buyer's remorse, LOL!


Thanks. I'm usually a neutral kinda bag girl, but lately I have warmed to red colours. It's bright, but just perfect for this size. It's such a handy bag too. Taupe is a very classy colour, you should not regret your choice 



Izzy48 said:


> This is so cute! Love it.
> thank you Izzy
> 
> 
> 
> The hibiscus is a fabulous color and I really do like it in the small double zip. A beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Elaine! It is a fun  and convenient bag to carry but unfortunately I  had a lot of lotion on my hands and transferred it to the bag. I  will have to see if I can get the lotion off the bag tomorrow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Louliu71

Never had a purse so big, problem is it's a tight fit in mini Taylor now, so Cara camo is out in the wild on her own, she doe blend in well with the cabbage though and yes that's rain


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Never had a purse so big, problem is it's a tight fit in mini Taylor now, so Cara camo is out in the wild on her own, she doe blend in well with the cabbage though and yes that's rain
> 
> View attachment 3187211


what leather is that??!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> what leather is that??!




Hi Pessie, this is not just any leather ..... This is Mulberry goatskin leather [emoji6] I think! Not even had any collonil treatment yet either

Sorry couldn't resist it, been to M&S this morning


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

My fleabay bargain is with me today. She is intended to be a fuss free bag but as it has been raining today, I found myself tucking her under my coat [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Ser

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My fleabay bargain is with me today. She is intended to be a fuss free bag but as it has been raining today, I found myself tucking her under my coat [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187224



Ooh she is gorgeous!! I'd love to add an oak lily to my collection. I especially love the printed pattern.  Hope you don't mind me asking how much she was?


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ser said:


> Ooh she is gorgeous!! I'd love to add an oak lily to my collection. I especially love the printed pattern.  Hope you don't mind me asking how much she was?




I won her from evilbay for £210 plus £6.95 for postage. She's in excellent conditions, no mark at all. I didn't expect to win her at that price but I was the only bidder.


----------



## Ser

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I won her from evilbay for £210 plus £6.95 for postage. She's in excellent conditions, no mark at all. I didn't expect to win her at that price but I was the only bidder.



That's a fantastic bargain! Quite envious!


----------



## Louliu71

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I won her from evilbay for £210 plus £6.95 for postage. She's in excellent conditions, no mark at all. I didn't expect to win her at that price but I was the only bidder.




Well done! Gorgeous 

There have been some real bargains on there recently


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thank you! I'm quite chuffed [emoji81] wasn't sure I was keeping till I opened the package [emoji81]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My fleabay bargain is with me today. She is intended to be a fuss free bag but as it has been raining today, I found myself tucking her under my coat [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187224



B a r g a I n!!!! She's a cracker. Well done you. Enjoy her, she looks lush


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> This is so cute! Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> The hibiscus is a fabulous color and I really do like it in the small double zip. A beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Elaine! It is a fun  and convenient bag to carry but *unfortunately I  had a lot of lotion on my hands and transferred it to the bag. I  will have to see if I can get the lotion off the bag tomorrow. Any suggestions?*



I would think that Colonil gel would work nicely, and if you don't have any, then try the Cadillac lotion. I know it seems odd, applying lotion to get rid of lotion, so just try a tiny dot of it and see if it lifts off. Fingers crossed!


----------



## J_lou

New to me fave oxblood bays for a visit to Gleneagles for early anniversary celebration [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## ElainePG

J_lou said:


> View attachment 3187771
> 
> New to me fave oxblood bays for a visit to Gleneagles for early anniversary celebration [emoji4][emoji177]


Lovely color... and it matches your nail polish, too!


----------



## J_lou

ElainePG said:


> Lovely color... and it matches your nail polish, too!




Heehee that was a lucky wee accident ! X


----------



## Izzy48

J_lou said:


> View attachment 3187771
> 
> New to me fave oxblood bays for a visit to Gleneagles for early anniversary celebration [emoji4][emoji177]




I think this is a wonderful picture with the nails, drink colors and your beautiful Bays!


----------



## seppala.johanna

My "old" Willow got a new sister


----------



## Izzy48

My chocolate Bays and I are headed out for our first day together. It will be a short day but it's a start from being sick. Thanks again to all for your many good wishes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzy48 said:


> My chocolate Bays and I are headed out for our first day together. It will be a short day but it's a start from being sick. Thanks again to all for your many good wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189205




I hope choc Bays is taking good care of you! [emoji8]


----------



## Alex R

J_lou said:


> View attachment 3187771
> 
> New to me fave oxblood bays for a visit to Gleneagles for early anniversary celebration [emoji4][emoji177]


gorgeous! Oxblood is an amazing colour!


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> My chocolate Bays and I are headed out for our first day together. It will be a short day but it's a start from being sick. Thanks again to all for your many good wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189205


Love this, understated and very chic   glad you're on the mend!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

seppala.johanna said:


> My "old" Willow got a new sister



I trust they will play nicely together!! Lovely bags. Enjoy


----------



## ElainePG

seppala.johanna said:


> My "old" Willow got a new sister


Stunning! I have a Willow also... they are a terrific bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My chocolate Bays and I are headed out for our first day together. It will be a short day but it's a start from being sick. Thanks again to all for your many good wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189205


I hope the two of you have a lovely day together, Izzy!


----------



## S44MHY

My Ltd edition Cara came out with me today... She was on the pillow waiting for me! [emoji3][emoji13]


----------



## ElainePG

S44MHY said:


> My Ltd edition Cara came out with me today... She was on the pillow waiting for me! [emoji3][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189564


Such a glorious bag. That red is amazing, and the quilting is beyond gorgeous. Is this the bag that is also a backpack?


----------



## S44MHY

ElainePG said:


> Such a glorious bag. That red is amazing, and the quilting is beyond gorgeous. Is this the bag that is also a backpack?




She's gorgeous. I feel so lucky to have her as there were only 88 made in the world for Chinese New Year I think. 
Yes the Cara is the one that is also a backpack and it's so versatile. I love her! [emoji178]


----------



## Izzy48

S44MHY said:


> My Ltd edition Cara came out with me today... She was on the pillow waiting for me! [emoji3][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189564




What a beauty!


----------



## ivdw

ElainePG said:


> Stunning! I have a Willow also... they are a terrific bag.



Beautiful bags!







seppala.johanna said:


> My "old" Willow got a new sister


----------



## Gringach

J_lou said:


> View attachment 3187771
> 
> New to me fave oxblood bays for a visit to Gleneagles for early anniversary celebration [emoji4][emoji177]


I love this pic..


----------



## Gringach

seppala.johanna said:


> My "old" Willow got a new sister


Hey! You look fab!!
And I love your Willow collection  !


----------



## Gringach

S44MHY said:


> My Ltd edition Cara came out with me today... She was on the pillow waiting for me! [emoji3][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189564


Oh this bag is just amazing.. I love it in quilted red.. The best combination for it..


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

It's gloomy/cold/wet in London today so Oxblood shrunken calf bays is out to keep me warm [emoji81] Head of security did a full check before she headed out for her morning patrol of the neighbourhood. I think she is rather fond of this ox shrunken bays as normally she doesn't like sitting so close to the bag [emoji81]


----------



## Gringach

Love it with the charm! So cute &#128525;!
And I love your doggi too!!


----------



## aerinha

S44MHY said:


> My Ltd edition Cara came out with me today... She was on the pillow waiting for me! [emoji3][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189564



Gorgeous. Is that the mini?


----------



## S44MHY

aerinha said:


> Gorgeous. Is that the mini?




Yes it is a mini, still holds everything I need too [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

LittlemissPeppa said:


> It's gloomy/cold/wet in London today so Oxblood shrunken calf bays is out to keep me warm [emoji81] Head of security did a full check before she headed out for her morning patrol of the neighbourhood. I think she is rather fond of this ox shrunken bays as normally she doesn't like sitting so close to the bag [emoji81]
> View attachment 3190281


She and the bag are BOTH gorgeous!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

S44MHY said:


> My Ltd edition Cara came out with me today... She was on the pillow waiting for me! [emoji3][emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189564



Wow stunning bag. Congrats


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> It's gloomy/cold/wet in London today so Oxblood shrunken calf bays is out to keep me warm [emoji81] Head of security did a full check before she headed out for her morning patrol of the neighbourhood. I think she is rather fond of this ox shrunken bays as normally she doesn't like sitting so close to the bag [emoji81]
> View attachment 3190281



Omg soooo cute.


----------



## Elendil

Olive Roxanne [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Slowhand

Elendil said:


> Olive Roxanne [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3191523


Beautiful Darwin in one of my favourite colours and styles . Good to see that I'm not the only one to add the longer strap to Roxy


----------



## ElainePG

Elendil said:


> Olive Roxanne [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3191523


Love the old-fashioned look of this bag, and the color is fantastic!


----------



## Izzy48

Elendil said:


> Olive Roxanne [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3191523




Love your Roxanne.


----------



## Elendil

Slowhand said:


> Beautiful Darwin in one of my favourite colours and styles . Good to see that I'm not the only one to add the longer strap to Roxy







ElainePG said:


> Love the old-fashioned look of this bag, and the color is fantastic!







Izzy48 said:


> Love your Roxanne.




Thank you!


----------



## Izzy48

My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.
> 
> View attachment 3194495


It's a stunning color, Izzy! I can imagine that it goes with practically everything.


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.
> 
> View attachment 3194495



I'm not surprised you get compliments, it's a very beautiful colour


----------



## EvaCara

Black Rosie Changing bag... again.  I did have matching makeup bag and fuscia pink leather pouch inside to feel a bit more glamorous. &#9786;


----------



## Skater

Izzy48 said:


> My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.
> 
> View attachment 3194495


Gorgeous bag! How is the leather holding up? I remember seeing these in store and being tempted but wondering if they would scratch or wrinkle easily - how do you find it?


----------



## Izzy48

Skater said:


> Gorgeous bag! How is the leather holding up? I remember seeing these in store and being tempted but wondering if they would scratch or wrinkle easily - how do you find it?



It is holding up beautifully and does not have a scratch on it. I thought it might not wear well myself but I was totally wrong. My midnight Alexa has softened up more but it also has not wrinkled. I wear these bags often and I have nothing but good things to say about them. I thought my attitude about not buying another Mulberry unless it was made in England is rather strange since I think so highly of these and neither are made in England.


----------



## Skater

Izzy48 said:


> It is holding up beautifully and does not have a scratch on it. I thought it might not wear well myself but I was totally wrong. My midnight Alexa has softened up more but it also has not wrinkled. I wear these bags often and I have nothing but good things to say about them. I thought my attitude about not buying another Mulberry unless it was made in England is rather strange since I think so highly of these and neither are made in England.


Thanks for the info! I have the midnight Alexa too - great bag


----------



## NY2005

Izzy48 said:


> My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.
> 
> View attachment 3194495


Im not usually an alexa fan but I have to say this one is stunning. The colour suits this bag very well. I would def compliment you if I saw you out and about with her .


----------



## Gringach

Izzy48 said:


> My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.
> 
> View attachment 3194495



The Alexa is my favourite Mulb bag! And this grey.. Is just gorgeous!! Happy to read that it holds well!! I would definitly compliment you too!!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Forecast says it's not raining today so this beauty is out with me. Miss P has just finished a full check before I go [emoji81]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> It is holding up beautifully and does not have a scratch on it. I thought it might not wear well myself but I was totally wrong. My midnight Alexa has softened up more but it also has not wrinkled. I wear these bags often and I have nothing but good things to say about them. I thought my attitude about not buying another Mulberry unless it was made in England is rather strange since I think so highly of these and neither are made in England.



Izzy can we have a pic of your mulberry colllection pretty please it keeps changing and growing!!


----------



## Skater

Gorgeous bag LittlemissPeppa - and cute dog!


----------



## Pessie

My new/old bayswater - gave it a dose of leather moisturiser last night, which went down a treat   glad I did as we've been dodging heavy showers this afternoon :rain:


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> My new/old bayswater - gave it a dose of leather moisturiser last night, which went down a treat   glad I did as we've been dodging heavy showers this afternoon :rain:




Stunning seen a few of these in oak just recently and a choc one


----------



## ElainePG

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Forecast says it's not raining today so this beauty is out with me. Miss P has just finished a full check before I go [emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195962


I must tell you... The Hubster is madly in love with Miss P!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> My new/old bayswater - gave it a dose of leather moisturiser last night, which went down a treat   glad I did as we've been dodging heavy showers this afternoon :rain:


It is positively glowing!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

ElainePG said:


> I must tell you... The Hubster is madly in love with Miss P!




Miss P is very sweet but don't let that face fool you [emoji81] she's very smart & calculative [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## ElainePG

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Miss P is very sweet but don't let that face fool you [emoji81] she's very smart & calculative [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


I'll tell The Hubster!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Forecast says it's not raining today so this beauty is out with me. Miss P has just finished a full check before I go [emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195962


Gorgeous - Both bays and Miss P &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Pessie said:


> My new/old bayswater - gave it a dose of leather moisturiser last night, which went down a treat   glad I did as we've been dodging heavy showers this afternoon :rain:


Beautiful classic piece &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Izzy48 said:


> My gray Alexa which I almost did not buy thinking the color was dull. It isn't. Never have it with me without getting compliments.
> 
> View attachment 3194495


Love the combination with silver hardware, so elegant &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Izzy can we have a pic of your mulberry colllection pretty please it keeps changing and growing!!



Will do for you in the near future. It won't be all of them because so many are on loan to my daughter. The larger heavier ones plus some of the others are with her. It could be one of those situations where what is loaned is never seen again. I don't ever worry about it because I am the one who offers them. She is out and about constantly  so they are getting good use. What a waste to have them covered in the closet.


----------



## dodowin

Waiting for my turn (haircut) on my day off with my mini Alexa!


----------



## ElainePG

dodowin said:


> View attachment 3197384
> 
> Waiting for my turn (haircut) on my day off with my mini Alexa!


Black with silver hardware looks wonderful!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Will do for you in the near future. It won't be all of them because so many are on loan to my daughter. The larger heavier ones plus some of the others are with her. It could be one of those situations where what is loaned is never seen again. I don't ever worry about it because I am the one who offers them. She is out and about constantly  so they are getting good use. What a waste to have them covered in the closet.



You are such a wonderful mum she is a lucky lady


----------



## Sookie87

dodowin said:


> View attachment 3197384
> 
> Waiting for my turn (haircut) on my day off with my mini Alexa!



Oooh I've not seen a mini Alexa... I like!


----------



## Izzy48

dodowin said:


> View attachment 3197384
> 
> Waiting for my turn (haircut) on my day off with my mini Alexa!



Beautiful!


----------



## dodowin

ElainePG said:


> Black with silver hardware looks wonderful!







Sookie87 said:


> Oooh I've not seen a mini Alexa... I like!







Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you everyone.  I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## Izzy48

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love the combination with silver hardware, so elegant &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks Mo, , it is a wonderful bag. There are two bags I absolutely will not loan even to my daughter and they are my Alexa in midnight and this one. Love these bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Forecast says it's not raining today so this beauty is out with me. Miss P has just finished a full check before I go [emoji81]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195962




Awwwwwwww!


----------



## stmary

Really gorgeous leather. Love the mini Alexa


----------



## Louliu71

Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??  

All en route to the canaries


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873


Wishing you a great time in the Canaries!


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Wishing you a great time in the Canaries!




Thank you!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873


Ooooh lucky you... Enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873


Have a fabulous trip... safe travels!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873



Have a lovely break


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Ooooh lucky you... Enjoy!







ElainePG said:


> Have a fabulous trip... safe travels!







Ukpandagirl said:


> Have a lovely break




Thanks ladies, cloudy today but still so much warmer than Blighty, gonna real feel the difference when home as the uk ladies will know it's been pretty mild this November


----------



## Ser

Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!


----------



## Sunfeather

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873



Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## Lurveydovey

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!



Beautiful bag!! You look so elegant )


----------



## Izzy48

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873




Sounds wonderful! Have a great time.


----------



## Izzy48

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!




Looking great with your Lily!


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873



You can go off people.......  I'm just jealous sitting here watching the rain, have a lovely time!


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!



Gawjus!! (watching too much Strictly )


----------



## Ser

Lurveydovey said:


> Beautiful bag!! You look so elegant )











Izzy48 said:


> Looking great with your Lily!











Pessie said:


> Gawjus!! (watching too much Strictly )



Aww thanks guys.  Lily got some admiring glances. It's amazing how carrying a fab bag such as a mulberry makes you walk a bit taller....or is that just me?!?! We had a lovely trip away; just what we both needed!


----------



## Sunfeather

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!



Looks really very good!


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!




Lucky girl!


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> Sounds wonderful! Have a great time.



thanks



Pessie said:


> You can go off people.......  I'm just jealous sitting here watching the rain, have a lovely time!




Lol, no need!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!


Such a classic & stylish bag!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Louliu71 said:


> Oak bella satchel and safely inside is black mini Taylor and daria zip around purse - 2 trusted holiday bags and mine purse. All safely tucked up inside a Karen Millen dustbag.....as if I'd let a M dustbag sit on the floor!!!??
> 
> All en route to the canaries
> 
> View attachment 3199873


Have a great time and travel safely


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ser said:


> Hubby took me away for the weekend. So black lily came along too. Love this bag!


Very classy


----------



## Ser

Sunfeather said:


> Looks really very good!











Louliu71 said:


> Lucky girl!











ElainePG said:


> Such a classic & stylish bag!











Mooshooshoo said:


> Very classy



Thanks everyone


----------



## Louliu71

Mooshooshoo said:


> Have a great time and travel safely




Thank you, sun was out today and smuggled half a bottle of Rose back to the room..... What more could I ask for :0)


----------



## princesspig

Good old oak Bayswater came with me to Bicester Village.

Bought a Graphite Grey Bayswater for my mum. Christmas is saved.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Pheasant green Daria been getting a lot of use in this horrible wet weather!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> Pheasant green Daria been getting a lot of use in this horrible wet weather!!!



Sigh still miss her


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Sigh still miss her



She's being well looked after


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Giraffe print scarf in oak...


----------



## Sunfeather

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Wonderful...Bag and Scarf!


----------



## NY2005

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...


They look lovely together , I like!


----------



## Gringach

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...



Very pretty combo &#127872;

And I love your bag &#128525;


----------



## RebeccaClements

My beautiful ginger darwin bays today, unfortunately I didn't get a pic. Was toying with the idea of taking out my electric blue bays... but it started to rain, even though I've collonil'ed her, I'm still a little overprotective of my HG bag... :rain:


----------



## Louliu71

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...




Love this, but I am biased as you know, not that I need a scarf in the sun, but mine still came with me :0)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sunfeather said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Wonderful...Bag and Scarf!





NY2005 said:


> They look lovely together , I like!





Gringach said:


> Very pretty combo &#127872;
> 
> And I love your bag &#128525;



Thank you all very much, one of my favourite Mulberry scarves &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## RebeccaClements

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...



Beautiful!


----------



## AlexaLexie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...



Stunning! Love that scarf!


----------



## Pessie

​


Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...



This is so lovely, you have great taste!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...



Lush combo Moo. X


----------



## ElainePG

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...


Wonderful still life, moo!


----------



## Skater

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful ginger darwin bays today, unfortunately I didn't get a pic. Was toying with the idea of taking out my electric blue bays... but it started to rain, even though I've collonil'ed her, I'm still a little overprotective of my HG bag... :rain:


Do post a pic when electric blue Bays gets an outing - what a stunning bag!


----------



## Skater

Mooshooshoo said:


> Giraffe print scarf in oak...


Rather nice bag too!!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Skater said:


> Do post a pic when electric blue Bays gets an outing - what a stunning bag!


I will be sure to!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

RebeccaClements said:


> Beautiful!





AlexaLexie said:


> Stunning! Love that scarf!





Pessie said:


> ​
> This is so lovely, you have great taste!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Lush combo Moo. X





ElainePG said:


> Wonderful still life, moo!





Skater said:


> Rather nice bag too!!



Thank you all very much for your lovely comments &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Skater

Midnight Alexa today


----------



## Loveheart

An oldie but still stunning
Off white Roxanne in antique glacé leather with a hedgerow scarf


----------



## ElainePG

Loveheart said:


> An oldie but still stunning
> Off white Roxanne in antique glacé leather with a hedgerow scarf
> 
> View attachment 3205326


Fabulous combination!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loveheart said:


> An oldie but still stunning
> Off white Roxanne in antique glacé leather with a hedgerow scarf
> 
> View attachment 3205326



Beautiful combo. Just lovely.


----------



## Daisyjan

Love this bag! &#128525;


----------



## Daisyjan

Amazing! &#128525;


----------



## Daisyjan

Lucky! &#9786;&#65039;U


----------



## Daisyjan

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## Daisyjan

Gorgeous &#129303;


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Midnight Alexa today
> 
> View attachment 3205235



Looks really cool &#128526;


----------



## Gringach

Loveheart said:


> An oldie but still stunning
> Off white Roxanne in antique glacé leather with a hedgerow scarf
> 
> View attachment 3205326



Love the color of this bag!


----------



## Loveheart

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous combination!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Beautiful combo. Just lovely.





Gringach said:


> Love the color of this bag!



Thank you for your lovely comments


----------



## Slowhand

Little choco Blenheim for a trip to Waitrose in a minute .


----------



## lilshopaholic

Carrying my Travel Camera Bag. Great size for a day out, even fits my Sony A5100 camera.


----------



## Gringach

lilshopaholic said:


> Carrying my Travel Camera Bag. Great size for a day out, even fits my Sony A5100 camera.



Sooo cool &#128526;!! I love your style and your bag!!


----------



## Slowhand

Loveheart said:


> An oldie but still stunning
> Off white Roxanne in antique glacé leather with a hedgerow scarf
> 
> View attachment 3205326



Love love love the combination .


----------



## Loveheart

Slowhand said:


> Love love love the combination .



Thank you, I just love antique glacé leather. Very sturdy, lovely sheen and smells yum too


----------



## ElainePG

lilshopaholic said:


> Carrying my Travel Camera Bag. Great size for a day out, even fits my Sony A5100 camera.


Cute bag... love the braided handle, just like on my Lexy! Looks great in black. And the size is perfect.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Slowhand said:


> Little choco Blenheim for a trip to Waitrose in a minute .



Out today with my eggplant Mitzy tote &#128060;


----------



## lilshopaholic

Gringach said:


> Sooo cool &#128526;!! I love your style and your bag!!


 thanks !!!


----------



## lilshopaholic

ElainePG said:


> Cute bag... love the braided handle, just like on my Lexy! Looks great in black. And the size is perfect.



Thanks. I used to have regular alexa and mini alexa but I wanted something in between their sizes and found this one was what I really needed.


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Out today with my eggplant Mitzy tote &#128060;


What a charming bag! I love the contrasting handles.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> What a charming bag! I love the contrasting handles.



Thanks Elaine. I love her colour so much. How are you getting on with your mini LV that you bought recently?


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous bags Loveheart, Ukpandagirl and lilshopaholic! Haven't posted in this thread for a while - Midnight medium lily today


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bags Loveheart, Ukpandagirl and lilshopaholic! Haven't posted in this thread for a while - Midnight medium lily today




We've missed you! Always love your bags and scarves


----------



## Louliu71

lilshopaholic said:


> Carrying my Travel Camera Bag. Great size for a day out, even fits my Sony A5100 camera.




Amazing condition and great handy little bag


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Out today with my eggplant Mitzy tote [emoji209]




I know we have oxblood, but personally think M need more shades like this and not the loud colours they bring in every season


----------



## Louliu71

Loveheart said:


> An oldie but still stunning
> Off white Roxanne in antique glacé leather with a hedgerow scarf
> 
> View attachment 3205326




Love the scarf and your bag looks like new


----------



## Gringach

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bags Loveheart, Ukpandagirl and lilshopaholic! Haven't posted in this thread for a while - Midnight medium lily today



I love your blue Lily! Beautiful!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I know we have oxblood, but personally think M need more shades like this and not the loud colours they bring in every season



I'm with you Lou. Wish there was mor purples...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bags Loveheart, Ukpandagirl and lilshopaholic! Haven't posted in this thread for a while - Midnight medium lily today



You really do know how to rock a good bag and scarf combo Ria. Hope you've been good. Why the long gap?? What you been up too missus?


----------



## AlexaLexie

Louliu71 said:


> I know we have oxblood, but personally think M need more shades like this and not the loud colours they bring in every season





Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm with you Lou. Wish there was mor purples...



Im with the two of you. Wish they would bring out a larger variety of subdued colors (eggplant, dark olive, dark red, navy blue), but then I might be tempted to grow a larger collection, so perhaps I should be relieved when they bring out loud colors that I can easily resist.


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks Elaine. I love her colour so much. *How are you getting on with your mini LV that you bought recently*?



I carried her for an entire month straight without switching out... that should tell you how much I love her! Finally switched to my good old Lexy last week.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> I carried her for an entire month straight without switching out... that should tell you how much I love her! Finally switched to my good old Lexy last week.



Awesome. So glad you're enjoying her.


----------



## marymulberry

Tree French Purse in mushroom!


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> We've missed you! Always love your bags and scarves


Thanks Louliu, I'll try and post some pics in the future!


----------



## Ria2011

Gringach said:


> I love your blue Lily! Beautiful!



Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.


Ukpandagirl said:


> You really do know how to rock a good bag and scarf combo Ria. Hope you've been good. Why the long gap?? What you been up too missus?



Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics



Sorry to hear such sad news hun...huge hugs


----------



## Skater

louliu71 said:


> i know we have oxblood, but personally think m need more shades like this and not the loud colours they bring in every season


+1


----------



## Skater

AlexaLexie said:


> Im with the two of you. Wish they would bring out a larger variety of subdued colors (eggplant, dark olive, dark red, navy blue), but then I might be tempted to grow a larger collection, so perhaps I should be relieved when they bring out loud colors that I can easily resist.


+1 to everything you've said - including the fact that the lack of these actually helps us to resist!! Well, a bit...


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Sorry to hear such sad news hun...huge hugs


Thanks Elvis, he'd been poorly on and off for a while so I'm glad he's able to rest and not be in pain anymore.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Elvis, he'd been poorly on and off for a while so I'm glad he's able to rest and not be in pain anymore.



My dad died a few days after Christmas in Jan 2005 i felt the same he died an awful lingering painful death from terminal cancer and it was almost a relief for him to finally be free of pain but my own pain of losing him hasnt diminished a jot in all those years...time just makes you better able to bear it ..it never lessens the pain of the loss


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics




So sorry to hear this, wondered where you'd been

Xxx


----------



## Sookie87

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Elvis, he'd been poorly on and off for a while so I'm glad he's able to rest and not be in pain anymore.



***Hugs*** I know it won't apply to all but I think 2015 has been a ****e year, roll on 2016! So sorry to hear you lost your dad, can't imagine how that feels. I said goodbye to my grandma this year, she had alzheimers so we also were glad she was no longer suffering.  It's a weird feeling, sadness but relief at the same time.


----------



## Skater

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics


So sorry to hear that Ria


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics



I'm so Sorry to hear your news.  

You've been missed here and it's nice to see you're back.


----------



## Gringach

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics



I am new here but still very sorry for your loss Ria..


----------



## Gringach

elvisfan4life said:


> My dad died a few days after Christmas in Jan 2005 i felt the same he died an awful lingering painful death from terminal cancer and it was almost a relief for him to finally be free of pain but my own pain of losing him hasnt diminished a jot in all those years...time just makes you better able to bear it ..it never lessens the pain of the loss



This is so sad Elvis.. Take care..


----------



## Sunfeather

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics



Sorry about your lost &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## RebeccaClements

Ginger bayswater had had a thorough collonil today! She is looking a lot better for it. [emoji173]&#65039;Sunbathing whilst I took a pic. Excuse my pale arm!


----------



## AlexaLexie

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics



I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  Take care


----------



## Indiana

I'm not carrying a Mini Lexie but wishing I was... maybe it's time to re-visit..


----------



## AlexaLexie

Indiana said:


> I'm not carrying a Mini Lexie but wishing I was... maybe it's time to re-visit..



I find the mini Lexie perfect for days when I don't need to carry a lot. So light and practical, and I can even fit my iPad mini in her.


----------



## Indiana

AlexaLexie said:


> I find the mini Lexie perfect for days when I don't need to carry a lot. So light and practical, and I can even fit my iPad mini in her.




Not sure if you're helping or not, AlexaLexie!!  (Might sneak off to the Mod Pix department..)


----------



## AlexaLexie

Indiana said:


> Not sure if you're helping or not, AlexaLexie!!  (Might sneak off to the Mod Pix department..)



Sorry!   Some people find the mini Alexa too small and feel that it looks like a dolls bag on them, so perhaps youd better listen to them.
I posted a modeling picture with the mini Alexa last year:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...catwalk-pics-only-219505-39.html#post27083827


----------



## Indiana

AlexaLexie said:


> I find the mini Lexie perfect for days when I don't need to carry a lot. So light and practical, and I can even fit my iPad mini in her.


 


AlexaLexie said:


> Sorry!   Some people find the mini Alexa too small and feel that it looks like a dolls bag on them, so perhaps youd better listen to them.
> I posted a modeling picture with the mini Alexa last year:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...catwalk-pics-only-219505-39.html#post27083827


 
Both look lovely on you AlexaLexie - thank you!  I have to admit I've owned both sizes in the past but let them go.  Now of course I'm wondering why..


----------



## AlexaLexie

Indiana said:


> Both look lovely on you AlexaLexie - thank you!  I have to admit I've owned both sizes in the past but let them go.  Now of course I'm wondering why..


Some people find it fiddly to get in and out of the Alexa because of the straps, so if this was your reason for letting the Alexas go in the first place, you would probably react similarly the second time around.  But it could also be that you feel the Alexa suits your lifestyle better now?


----------



## dodowin

I own a mini Alexa and love, love, love it!  It is my go to weekend bag when I do not need to carry as much.  I like Alexa too but I missed out when they have more colour than Black or Oat.


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> So sorry to hear this, wondered where you'd been
> 
> Xxx





Sookie87 said:


> ***Hugs*** I know it won't apply to all but I think 2015 has been a ****e year, roll on 2016! So sorry to hear you lost your dad, can't imagine how that feels. I said goodbye to my grandma this year, she had alzheimers so we also were glad she was no longer suffering.  It's a weird feeling, sadness but relief at the same time.





Skater said:


> So sorry to hear that Ria





Ukpandagirl said:


> I'm so Sorry to hear your news.
> 
> You've been missed here and it's nice to see you're back.





Sunfeather said:


> Sorry about your lost &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;





AlexaLexie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  Take care



Thank you all for your lovely messages and kind words, the people on this forum are amazing. Totally agree Sookie - roll on 2016 and sorry to hear about your Grandma. I'm hoping next year will be better. Sending hugs to all those who've lost a loved one this year xx


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> My dad died a few days after Christmas in Jan 2005 i felt the same he died an awful lingering painful death from terminal cancer and it was almost a relief for him to finally be free of pain but my own pain of losing him hasnt diminished a jot in all those years...time just makes you better able to bear it ..it never lessens the pain of the loss



I'm so sorry hun, it must be painful around Christmas time. I think that's when it'll be so weird for us without Dad around and just looking to see that empty space. It's so true, the pain doesn't go, you just manage better xx

Sending you big hugs hun


----------



## Ria2011

Aubergine bayswater shoulder today


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder today



Stunning! Gorgeous colour


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder today




Still looks like new!


----------



## DiJe40

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder today



Love the colour [emoji76]


----------



## dodowin

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder today




Love this colour!


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder today


What a fabulous color!


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Stunning! Gorgeous colour





DiJe40 said:


> Love the colour [emoji76]





dodowin said:


> Love this colour!





ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous color!





Louliu71 said:


> Still looks like new!


Thanks ladies and I promise I do use it Louliu!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics


so sorry to hear that Ria. welcome back.


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> so sorry to hear that Ria. welcome back.


Thanks CP, it's nice to be back.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Gringach, it's one of my favourites too.
> 
> 
> Thanks Ukpandagirl, a lot's been going on personally (my Dad passed away sadly in October) and just been really busy with work but I'll make sure to post some pics


So sorry to hear your sad news Ria.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder today


Love this colour &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

RebeccaClements said:


> Ginger bayswater had had a thorough collonil today! She is looking a lot better for it. [emoji173]&#65039;Sunbathing whilst I took a pic. Excuse my pale arm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208774


What a beauty!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Mooshooshoo said:


> What a beauty!




Thanks Mooshooshoo! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Jingling oxblood bays


----------



## Slowhand

My new to me Darwin Oak  Made  in England Ledbury with added strap . Out and about doing bits and bobs today .


----------



## fashionlover21

Please excuse the mess. Took bay out for some mulled wine and Christmas Market fun


----------



## Ria2011

Mooshooshoo said:


> So sorry to hear your sad news Ria.


Thank you so much Moo.


----------



## Skater

Slowhand said:


> My new to me Darwin Oak  Made  in England Ledbury with added strap . Out and about doing bits and bobs today .


What a great idea! Guitar style strap looks perfect with your bag


----------



## Slowhand

Skater said:


> What a great idea! Guitar style strap looks perfect with your bag


Thank you - but I cant take the credit for adding a strap to the Ledbury to make it into  an SBS  - I think it was  Wulie who first came up with the idea  - there is a thread somewhere about it .

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/diy-sbs-686415.html


----------



## NY2005

Small lily in deer brown enjoying ourselves in sunny Dubai  picture quality not great, sorry!


----------



## Skater

Slowhand said:


> Thank you - but I cant take the credit for adding a strap to the Ledbury to make it into  an SBS  - I think it was  Wulie who first came up with the idea  - there is a thread somewhere about it .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/diy-sbs-686415.html


Great work, Wulie - if you're still on TPF!


----------



## Gringach

remainsilly said:


> Jingling oxblood bays



I love this pick &#128513;


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> My new to me Darwin Oak  Made  in England Ledbury with added strap . Out and about doing bits and bobs today .


Charming with the DIY strap... it really sets off the oak leather!


----------



## ElainePG

I have a question... does anyone own this Daria in oak? 

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/family/daria/daria-satchel-oak-spongy-pebbled#

I'm thinking that it may be my next Mulberry investment (next year) because I don't own any oak Mulberry bags, and oak is SUCH a classic color for Mulberry. But the shape seems a bit square-ish to me, at least from the photos. And I'm wondering if the lovely curved shape will hold up over time, or if it will "smoosh."

Comments, thoughts, suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Small lily in deer brown enjoying ourselves in sunny Dubai  picture quality not great, sorry!


What a pretty shade for that Lily! Enjoy your vacation in Dubai. I've heard that the shopping there is wonderful. Are you indulging?:giggles:


----------



## GoStanford

Double zip Bayswater tote - it got drenched in a sudden downpour as we walked from grocery store to parking lot, but a quick towel dry at home and it looks good.  I have to check the lining to make sure it doesn't dry funny and wrinkly, but so far it seems good.  That goat leather is hardy stuff!


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> What a pretty shade for that Lily! Enjoy your vacation in Dubai. I've heard that the shopping there is wonderful. Are you indulging?:giggles:


Thankyou Elaine, yes the shopping is amazing although no duty free unfortunately so no cheaper than London. We are going to have a look around this evening.....I can always be tempted!! They have a small mulberry boutique in the Emirates mall....the prices are eye watering!!


----------



## ElainePG

GoStanford said:


> Double zip Bayswater tote - it got drenched in a sudden downpour as we walked from grocery store to parking lot, but a quick towel dry at home and it looks good.  I have to check the lining to make sure it doesn't dry funny and wrinkly, but so far it seems good.  That goat leather is hardy stuff!


You must have been really worried... I'm glad it worked out! Mine is glossy goat also, with a good coating of Colonil. It's my "go to" bag in rainy weather.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Thankyou Elaine, yes the shopping is amazing although no duty free unfortunately so no cheaper than London. We are going to have a look around this evening.....I can always be tempted!! They have a small mulberry boutique in the Emirates mall....the prices are eye watering!!


I didn't realize it wasn't duty free... what a shame! Have fun browsing...


----------



## Ser

Carrying my new to me oak lily. Love this bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Carrying my new to me oak lily. Love this bag!


It's beautiful, Ser! Looks great against your black jacket... a terrific contrast.


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> It's beautiful, Ser! Looks great against your black jacket... a terrific contrast.



Thanks Elaine for your lovely comment


----------



## Alex R

ElainePG said:


> It's beautiful, Ser! Looks great against your black jacket... a terrific contrast.


Yup! I agree there  and love the print!


----------



## Ser

Alex R said:


> Yup! I agree there  and love the print!



Thank you. I love the printed leather


----------



## aerinha

Long time no post . Carrying my small black Willow with nickel hardware


----------



## Ukpandagirl

aerinha said:


> Long time no post . Carrying my small black Willow with nickel hardware



Nickel hardware is so yummy.! Lovely bag.


----------



## Skater

ukpandagirl said:


> nickel hardware is so yummy.! Lovely bag.


+1


----------



## DiJe40

I went to visit grandma in a care home and took Lily with me.


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> I went to visit grandma in a care home and took Lily with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3226485


Pretty Lily! And so nice of you to visit your grandma... I'm sure it lifted her spirits.


----------



## DiJe40

ElainePG said:


> Pretty Lily! And so nice of you to visit your grandma... I'm sure it lifted her spirits.




Thank you..and gran is a darling she loves visits. She forgets a lot of things, she's 92...but knows exactly when my bag is new or not. [emoji1]


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you..and gran is a darling she loves visits. She forgets a lot of things, she's 92...but knows exactly when my bag is new or not. [emoji1]


That's so sweet! My MIL was like that at the end of her life. Couldn't focus too well, but still loved to talk about clothes and jewelry.


----------



## Loulibelle

Ser said:


> Carrying my new to me oak lily. Love this bag!


Lovely bag


----------



## Loulibelle

My beautiful shrunken calf Alexa in Poppy - my favourite bag.


----------



## Sunfeather

Loulibelle said:


> My beautiful shrunken calf Alexa in Poppy - my favourite bag.



Love your bag very much, &#128521; because we are Bag-Twins! &#10084;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Carrying my new to me mini Alexa in Oak.


----------



## scrapsy

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my new to me mini Alexa in Oak.




Bag twins. I love my mini lexy!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Am just loving her for super handiness etc.


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my new to me mini Alexa in Oak.




I returned my summer sale one as thought it was too much money for such a small bag, but I am def lacking a mini bag as my mini Taylor is used so often 

Hmmmm


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I returned my summer sale one as thought it was too much money for such a small bag, but I am def lacking a mini bag as my mini Taylor is used so often
> 
> Hmmmm



I know what you're saying but mine is a sub and its pre-loved.  The lady that sold it to me had looked after her well and it was a relative price to the condition of the bag that I was happy to pay.   I wouldn't ever pay full rrp for a mini lexy. I'm like you. It's just too much.

After getting the hang of carrying less crap with me (by using my lily) I have the minimalistic thing going on!!!  lol


----------



## dodowin

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my new to me mini Alexa in Oak.




I love how the leather looks!  Hope mine will be this soft after a few years (mine is black).


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

My Black Original Brooke in Darwin with original chain and messenger strap for visiting friends.  I love the Mulberry classics!


----------



## Slowhand

Oak Ledbury with added strap - walk along the Kennet & Avon canal in Reading looking at property .


----------



## ElainePG

Loulibelle said:


> My beautiful shrunken calf Alexa in Poppy - my favourite bag.


Fabulous in that color!


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Oak Ledbury with added strap - walk along the Kennet & Avon canal in Reading looking at property .


I'm so in love with the way that bag looks with the fabric strap...

good luck in your search for property!


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Carrying my new to me mini Alexa in Oak.


What a positively darling little bag!


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> I'm so in love with the way that bag looks with the fabric strap...
> 
> good luck in your search for property!


Happy New Year Elaine x we chatted today with our sons about the wonderful holiday we had in your beautiful state in the summer . Perhaps our next property should be on the beach


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> Happy New Year Elaine x we chatted today with our sons about the wonderful holiday we had in your beautiful state in the summer . *Perhaps our next property should be on the beach*


My husband and I retired here to the California coast, after having lived "inland" for many many years. It's not a constantly sunny part of the coastline, like the way I imagine the French Riviera to be , and it isn't stretches of white sand, it is more of a "wild" coast. But it is quite lovely. It does get a bit chilly and rainy in the winter, so we walk along the water bundled up in coats, scarves, and gloves (not bathing suits, LOL!).


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> My husband and I retired here to the California coast, after having lived "inland" for many many years. It's not a constantly sunny part of the coastline, like the way I imagine the French Riviera to be , and it isn't stretches of white sand, it is more of a "wild" coast. But it is quite lovely. It does get a bit chilly and rainy in the winter, so we walk along the water bundled up in coats, scarves, and gloves (not bathing suits, LOL!).


Have you ever found a whale bone?


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Have you ever found a whale bone?


A whale bone??? No! Why? Did your family see one when you were out here? I've seen one in our little local natural history museum.

We did find a large, beautiful piece of driftwood, about 8 feet long, and brought it home where it now sits in our front yard nestled among the ground cover. (It is perfectly legal to bring home driftwood from a public beach, as long as it isn't from a state preserve!)


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Slowhand said:


> Oak Ledbury with added strap - walk along the Kennet & Avon canal in Reading looking at property .



Love the strap on this Slow. It looks so perfct on the Ledbury. like it was meant to be. Great adaptation.  Love your bag too... Obviously


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> What a positively darling little bag!



Thanks Elaine. She's a cutie that's for sure...


----------



## Plemont

Mulberry Ellie said:


> My Black Original Brooke in Darwin with original chain and messenger strap for visiting friends.  I love the Mulberry classics!



I'm carrying my original Brooke with messenger strap at the moment too - except mine's oak not black - such a useful little bag and just the right size for my iPad mini! (combining classic Mulberry with modern technology is very satisfying  )


----------



## Elendil

Brynmore in sheepskin


----------



## ElainePG

Elendil said:


> Brynmore in sheepskin
> 
> View attachment 3229346


What a soft, cuddly bag!


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> My husband and I retired here to the California coast, after having lived "inland" for many many years. It's not a constantly sunny part of the coastline, like the way I imagine the French Riviera to be , and it isn't stretches of white sand, it is more of a "wild" coast. But it is quite lovely. It does get a bit chilly and rainy in the winter, so we walk along the water bundled up in coats, scarves, and gloves (not bathing suits, LOL!).


I'm sure it's glorious at any time of the year Elaine - except for the most dreadful restaurant in the world in Monterey :censor:


----------



## Slowhand

Ukpandagirl said:


> Love the strap on this Slow. It looks so perfct on the Ledbury. like it was meant to be. Great adaptation.  Love your bag too... Obviously


Thanks UK . I don't do hand-held and had no interest in the Ledbury until  Wulie came up with the idea of turning into an SBS  I'm always behind the times and it took me a couple of years to get onto it . It's such a handy size for bits & bobs with all the Mulberry DNA a woman could want


----------



## Slowhand

Elendil said:


> Brynmore in sheepskin
> 
> View attachment 3229346


Nice ! My English teacher would be turning in her grave now at that expression , but it is !


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Slowhand said:


> Thanks UK . I don't do hand-held and had no interest in the Ledbury until  Wulie came up with the idea of turning into an SBS  I'm always behind the times and it took me a couple of years to get onto it . It's suchlike a handy size for bits & bobs with all the Mulberry DNA a woman could want



It's super elegant and you owned that look.


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> I'm sure it's glorious at any time of the year Elaine - except for *the most dreadful restaurant in the world* in Monterey :censor:


Oh, my goodness! What a pity. Yes, unfortunately even Monterey isn't perfect; if you can remember the name I'd love it if you sent it to me in a PM (so I can avoid it!)


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my goodness! What a pity. Yes, unfortunately even Monterey isn't perfect; if you can remember the name I'd love it if you sent it to me in a PM (so I can avoid it!)


It was The Fisherman's Grotto - truly awful . On the other hand we had some fantastic food on our road trip . Fruit served at breakfast in San Francisco at the Hollywood Cafe  was outstanding , and the fish at Brothy Bros in Santa Barbara was stand - out too .


----------



## Elendil

ElainePG said:


> What a soft, cuddly bag!







Slowhand said:


> Nice ! My English teacher would be turning in her grave now at that expression , but it is !




Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> *It was The Fisherman's Grotto - truly awful .* On the other hand we had some fantastic food on our road trip . Fruit served at breakfast in San Francisco at the Hollywood Cafe  was outstanding , and the fish at Brothy Bros in Santa Barbara was stand - out too .


Oh. Ahem. Well, yes... that one is pretty terrible. :shame: They offer a discount to locals, but no locals I know go there more than once.


----------



## gswpurse

Bought this french purse on new year day for my smaller bags...love the neon blue


----------



## ElainePG

gswpurse said:


> Bought this french purse on new year day for my smaller bags...love the neon blue


How sweet! And a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Louliu71

Back to work with SDR


----------



## Mulbs

gswpurse said:


> Bought this french purse on new year day for my smaller bags...love the neon blue


Lovely pop of colour. Very tempted to buy something in this shade!


----------



## Mulbs

Louliu71 said:


> Back to work with SDR
> 
> View attachment 3231009


Lovely! Great bag for commuting.


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry dog has chosen oxblood nvt bays.
Because color brightens goofy face, as rests slobbery jowl on stair edge.


----------



## batfish

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen oxblood nvt bays.
> 
> Because color brightens goofy face, as rests slobbery jowl on stair edge.




Your dog has great taste.


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Back to work with SDR
> 
> View attachment 3231009


One of my all time favourite work bags! I have the same - it's perfect for all weathers


----------



## Louliu71

Mulbs said:


> Lovely! Great bag for commuting.







Skater said:


> One of my all time favourite work bags! I have the same - it's perfect for all weathers




Thanks both and to think I nearly moved her on!

Yes, she still has the plastic covering on the lock [emoji15]


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen oxblood nvt bays.
> 
> Because color brightens goofy face, as rests slobbery jowl on stair edge.




Love this! My dogs would eat mine..... My youngest was walking round the house with Cara camo purse in her mouth a few months back..... All safe though


----------



## talli8cakes

First time posting in this thread but I packed up my newest edition today.......she's the Eliza hobo and I just wanted to show her off a bit! I'm totally in love.


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Love this! My dogs would eat mine..... My youngest was walking round the house with Cara camo purse in her mouth a few months back..... All safe though



Thanks 
A wonderful model. Hams it up with other bags, too:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29598042&postcount=1478
But loves mulbs best, imo.  Of course.

Glad your cara camo survived. 
-----
Thanks, batfish.


----------



## remainsilly

talli8cakes said:


> First time posting in this thread but I packed up my newest edition today.......she's the Eliza hobo and I just wanted to show her off a bit! I'm totally in love.



Love the edgy look this bag has--& fluffy bling. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ElainePG

talli8cakes said:


> First time posting in this thread but I packed up my newest edition today.......she's the Eliza hobo and I just wanted to show her off a bit! I'm totally in love.


What fun... it looks as though it's smiling!


----------



## coconutsboston

gswpurse said:


> Bought this french purse on new year day for my smaller bags...love the neon blue




I love the color!


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks both and to think I nearly moved her on!
> 
> Yes, she still has the plastic covering on the lock [emoji15]


WHAAAT?! Move on?!?!  This bag is a keeper!!

And mine still has the covering on too - it's invisible except on very close inspection!


----------



## QuachN2

Loving my new SBS in poppy red!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

QuachN2 said:


> Loving my new SBS in poppy red!



Super cute


----------



## Louliu71

talli8cakes said:


> First time posting in this thread but I packed up my newest edition today.......she's the Eliza hobo and I just wanted to show her off a bit! I'm totally in love.




Love it!


----------



## Louliu71

QuachN2 said:


> Loving my new SBS in poppy red!




Bag twin so I am biased, perfect


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> WHAAAT?! Move on?!?!  This bag is a keeper!!
> 
> And mine still has the covering on too - it's invisible except on very close inspection!




lol! Not just our taste in bags then


----------



## ElainePG

QuachN2 said:


> Loving my new SBS in poppy red!


Just gorgeous! I'm thinking of getting either this or a Daria in oak this spring... any thoughts?


----------



## QuachN2

Ukpandagirl said:


> Super cute




Thanks Ukpandagirl, I can't stop staring at her while I'm working lol...



Louliu71 said:


> Bag twin so I am biased, perfect




Yay!! Thanks Louliu71! The sale is still going on in Canada so I couldn't resist getting her even though I just purchased the medium lily as well.



ElainePG said:


> Just gorgeous! I'm thinking of getting either this or a Daria in oak this spring... any thoughts?




Thanks ElainePG, I am loving the deep red color! IMO, I feel like the Bayswater satchel is a classic style for mulberry and being somewhat on the shorter side (5'2), the smaller version definitely suits me better. It didn't help that my SA told me Mulberry is planning to discontinue this size soon so I jumped on the chance to own it since it was on sale as well. I think it's a hard decision, both purses are beautiful! Sorry I can't be of much help! If I could, I would buy both...hehe


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> lol! Not just our taste in bags then


----------



## remainsilly

Oxblood lily, to attend classical Chinese dance performance.
And gorgeous silk scarf was given, as memento.&#9829;


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood lily, to attend classical Chinese dance performance.
> 
> And gorgeous silk scarf was given, as memento.[emoji813]




Stunning!

No dramas for me.... Commute to work and  SDR not a bit fussed about the rain


----------



## ivdw

Why did they ever discontinue this bag??


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> No dramas for me.... Commute to work and  SDR not a bit fussed about the rain
> 
> View attachment 3233712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I love a bag that doesn't go blotchy in the rain!


----------



## NY2005

Cheating with a bal. it's been tipping down all day but this lady holds up well


----------



## Gringach

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with a bal. it's been tipping down all day but this lady holds up well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233845



Ooooh very nice.. I like this bag very much..


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood lily, to attend classical Chinese dance performance.
> And gorgeous silk scarf was given, as memento.&#9829;


How elegant! What was the performance?


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> No dramas for me.... Commute to work and  SDR not a bit fussed about the rain
> 
> View attachment 3233712


Is it Colonil spray that makes the rain bead up that way? Very impressive!


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Louliu71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> No dramas for me.... Commute to work and  SDR not a bit fussed about the rain
> 
> View attachment 3233712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I love a bag that doesn't go blotchy in the rain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my hair went frizzy though!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Ukpandagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, my hair went frizzy though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Me too. I end up looking like Crystal Tipps and Alastair, if you remember that cartoon...?
Click to expand...


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with a bal. it's been tipping down all day but this lady holds up well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233845




I saw the city Bbag last week and loved it, first time I've really paid attention to this brand, actually considering selling an M bag to fund one 

Gorgeous


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Louliu71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Me too. I end up looking like Crystal Tipps and Alastair, if you remember that cartoon...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I was thinking a Brillo pad..... Have to google that cartoon can't say I do , I was more used ti rhubarb and custard, Jamie and his magic torch, mr bean, bagpuss..... I could go on &#129300;
Click to expand...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I saw the city Bbag last week and loved it, first time I've really paid attention to this brand, actually considering selling an M bag to fund one
> 
> Gorgeous



That makes two of us Lou.

Im thinking a bal may well be on the way this year. JP posted a mini city photo recently and I melted. Just love them. NY I love your bal.


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Is it Colonil spray that makes the rain bead up that way? Very impressive!




Hi Elaine, I think it's more more down to the leather. I had the regular in glossy goat and that was similar. Very hardy leather, no babying required. GG retains its shape for longer though, as the grainy or by (which this is) is a bit saggy now 

All of my bags have a spray of collonil waterstop spray or suede spray and only the NVT has collonil gel


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> That makes two of us Lou.
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking a bal may well be on the way this year. JP posted a mini city photo recently and I melted. Just love them. NY I love your bal.




Exactly it's JPs fault! [emoji7] I stumbled on it in Selfridges and want/need it to take the pressure off of mini Taylor


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Ukpandagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I was thinking a Brillo pad..... Have to google that cartoon can't say I do , I was more used ti rhubarb and custard, Jamie and his magic torch, mr bean, bagpuss..... I could go on &#129300;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He he. I love all of those you've mentioned...
Click to expand...


----------



## jp23

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with a bal. it's been tipping down all day but this lady holds up well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233845




This is like my fav bag in my whole collection I think, tied with my Givenchy antigona. But I think if j had to choose one this would be it! It's super strong, easy to carry, no fuss, and super beautiful! Mines just starting to get slouchy too! I'm glad she's joking up for you!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> I saw the city Bbag last week and loved it, first time I've really paid attention to this brand, actually considering selling an M bag to fund one
> 
> Gorgeous




do it do it do it LOL


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> do it do it do it LOL



Bad girl JP... Give us a photo of your goregous Bal will you??!!!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Exactly it's JPs fault! [emoji7] I stumbled on it in Selfridges and want/need it to take the pressure off of mini Taylor







Ukpandagirl said:


> That makes two of us Lou.
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking a bal may well be on the way this year. JP posted a mini city photo recently and I melted. Just love them. NY I love your bal.




The mini city is next on my list too let's be bag twins!! Balenciaga has quickly become one of my favs mainly because they are so easy to care for and easy to use! I know some people don't like the crinkle of the lambskin but chèvre is a great other option and it's really beautiful too. I personally like the crinkles sometimes I think it makes it more casual and more textured! But I think 2015 was big on structured bags. Let's see what 2016 will bring [emoji7]


----------



## batfish

Louliu71 said:


> I saw the city Bbag last week and loved it, first time I've really paid attention to this brand, actually considering selling an M bag to fund one
> 
> Gorgeous




Don't start-it's another slippery slope and you'll end up "needing" one in every colour! I've almost convinced myself that 2 slightly different dark purple colour cities are 2 totally different bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Hi Elaine, I think it's more more down to the leather. I had the regular in glossy goat and that was similar. Very hardy leather, no babying required. GG retains its shape for longer though, as the grainy or by (which this is) is a bit saggy now
> 
> *All of my bags have a spray of collonil waterstop spray or suede spray and only the NVT has collonil gel*



Thanks... that's very helpful!

I have a D-Z Bays in GG... seems as though maybe I should think of it as a "rainy day" bag! At the moment my wrinkled calf Alexa (sprayed with Colonil waterstop) is the one I use when it's a real downpour. That bag is truly a workhorse!


----------



## batfish

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood lily, to attend classical Chinese dance performance.
> 
> And gorgeous silk scarf was given, as memento.[emoji813]




Lovely. now you've made me want to buy one again.


----------



## ElainePG

batfish said:


> Don't start-it's another slippery slope and you'll end up "needing" one in every colour! *I've almost convinced myself that 2 slightly different dark purple colour cities are 2 totally different bags*.


----------



## jp23

batfish said:


> Don't start-it's another slippery slope and you'll end up "needing" one in every colour! I've almost convinced myself that 2 slightly different dark purple colour cities are 2 totally different bags.




This is so true after I bought my black one I immediately bought a pink one but then came to me senses [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Bad girl JP... Give us a photo of your goregous Bal will you??!!!




Yesssss I'm wearing her today as a matter of fact!






I'm very excited that she's finally getting some slouch to her!!!


----------



## Louliu71

batfish said:


> Don't start-it's another slippery slope and you'll end up "needing" one in every colour! I've almost convinced myself that 2 slightly different dark purple colour cities are 2 totally different bags.




lol, fortunately I only do black!


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Yesssss I'm wearing her today as a matter of fact!
> View attachment 3234166
> 
> View attachment 3234167
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited that she's finally getting some slouch to her!!!




Love it, what leather is it?


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Thanks... that's very helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a D-Z Bays in GG... seems as though maybe I should think of it as a "rainy day" bag! At the moment my wrinkled calf Alexa (sprayed with Colonil waterstop) is the one I use when it's a real downpour. That bag is truly a workhorse!




Definitely a rainy day bag, so classy!


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Definitely a rainy day bag, so classy!


I know, right? I can't believe I had actually thought of selling it last spring!


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? I can't believe I had actually thought of selling it last spring!




I've done that far too many times and regretted it!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Yesssss I'm wearing her today as a matter of fact!
> View attachment 3234166
> 
> View attachment 3234167
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited that she's finally getting some slouch to her!!!



She's just gorgeous.....


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Exactly it's JPs fault! [emoji7] I stumbled on it in Selfridges and want/need it to take the pressure off of mini Taylor


Thanks louliu71 and panda, she's my only bal and I have to say I love her. I got her last Christmas in the cruise.com end of year sale, she was 30pc off, I'm no expert so don't know what leather she is but she's quite glossy and robust. There are always some pre loved around, I would def say to dip your toes! I am loving Chopping and changing my bags around at the moment.


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> I've done that far too many times and regretted it!


I'm on the fence about selling a bag right now (not a Mulberry) but until I'm positive, I'm holding on to it. I know I won't get anywhere near the purchase price back, so I don't want to sell it and then regret it. But if I decide to buy the Daria, then this one is similar enough that I will let it go to be adopted by someone who will give it more love than I have done!


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Love it, what leather is it?




Mine it's chèvre, which is like a thick goat leather with a glossy finish (though not super glossy). It's tough as nails! This is the Metallic edge one it's a little blingier lol


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> I'm on the fence about selling a bag right now (not a Mulberry) but until I'm positive, I'm holding on to it. I know I won't get anywhere near the purchase price back, so I don't want to sell it and then regret it. But if I decide to buy the Daria, then this one is similar enough that I will let it go to be adopted by someone who will give it more love than I have done!


I know exactly what you mean Elaine re selling.....it's a good time to buy pre loved but not sell IMO, the pre loved sites seem to have a lot of stock at the moment that has been there a while, I suppose it's not helped by the fact the big brands are in sale season.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> I know exactly what you mean Elaine re selling.....it's a good time to buy pre loved but not sell IMO, the pre loved sites seem to have a lot of stock at the moment that has been there a while, I suppose it's not helped by the fact the big brands are in sale season.


Exactly. If I do sell, it would be in the spring, when (maybe) I'll be buying a new Mulberry bag.


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> Yesssss I'm wearing her today as a matter of fact!
> View attachment 3234166
> 
> View attachment 3234167
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very excited that she's finally getting some slouch to her!!!


I love your bag charm too. You had a cream/white bal too didn't you JP? I seem to remember you moved her on? I am looking at a lovely one in 'Rose 'online but it would be a shame,to only use her in the summer. It's a good price though!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> She's just gorgeous.....




Awww thank you! I def recommend! *professional enabler* LOL


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> I'm on the fence about selling a bag right now (not a Mulberry) but until I'm positive, I'm holding on to it. I know I won't get anywhere near the purchase price back, so I don't want to sell it and then regret it. But if I decide to buy the Daria, then this one is similar enough that I will let it go to be adopted by someone who will give it more love than I have done!




Difficult, don't envy you.... 

I chop and change all the time, but I've  been lucky enough to only sell one bag on for less than I paid for it. Rule is no full price bags and limit is £600 tops on one bag. 

Daria is a great bag, but no so sure on the current leather, don't think it's as hardy as pre 2013/14 leathers. Also they seem to be far too expensive at the mo compared to what they were a few years back 

Make sure you do a revel please


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Awww thank you! I def recommend! *professional enabler* LOL



You are a prof. Enabler. I'm loving the mini city you tried on a week or so ago. That's lush...


----------



## jp23

NY2005 said:


> I love your bag charm too. You had a cream/white bal too didn't you JP? I seem to remember you moved her on? I am looking at a lovely one in 'Rose 'online but it would be a shame,to only use her in the summer. It's a good price though!




It's was like a beigey pink one it's almost identical to the holiday one that's out now. I love her she was beautiful to look at but I just wasn't wearing her enough to justify keeping her. I ended up trading it for a white nano sac de jour which I love and wear frequently so in the end it worked out [emoji4]! 

Here's an old photo!


----------



## NY2005

jp23 said:


> It's was like a beigey pink one it's almost identical to the holiday one that's out now. I love her she was beautiful to look at but I just wasn't wearing her enough to justify keeping her. I ended up trading it for a white nano sac de jour which I love and wear frequently so in the end it worked out [emoji4]!
> 
> Here's an old photo!
> View attachment 3234239


I remember this pic, yes she was a beauty as are those valentinos. They are very timeless to look at, I love mine but do the think it's the sort of bag I would want in numerous colours. I think a good neutral or black is the way to go.


----------



## jp23

Louliu71 said:


> Difficult, don't envy you....
> 
> I chop and change all the time, but I've  been lucky enough to only sell one bag on for less than I paid for it. Rule is no full price bags and limit is £600 tops on one bag.
> 
> Daria is a great bag, but no so sure on the current leather, don't think it's as hardy as pre 2013/14 leathers. Also they seem to be far too expensive at the mo compared to what they were a few years back
> 
> Make sure you do a revel please




I've been trying to slow down my buying/selling too. I like your rule! I just haven't paid full price for anything in forever but that still doesn't mean I won't loose on it plus the hassle of selling just seems very unattractive to me! I've actually had really good luck with yoogis closet. I've only had one really terrible offer from them.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

We should prob move over to the chat thread to carry on this "we all love Bal talk" as we have been off topic now for about three pages lol.... We're all naughty girls pmsl :


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> You are a prof. Enabler. I'm loving the mini city you tried on a week or so ago. That's lush...


I agree, I think you would like it. It holds alot and you like a big bag don't you or equally the mini would be good when you want to carry less. To echo JP, do it do it


----------



## Louliu71

Where is Moo? HNY and sorry!


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> We should prob move over to the chat thread to carry on this "we all love Bal talk" as we have been off topic now for about three pages lol.... We're all naughty girls pmsl :


Agreed, no more bal talk. Apologies mods !


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Difficult, don't envy you....
> 
> I chop and change all the time, but I've  been lucky enough to only sell one bag on for less than I paid for it. Rule is no full price bags and limit is £600 tops on one bag.
> 
> *Daria is a great bag, but no so sure on the current leather*, don't think it's as hardy as pre 2013/14 leathers. Also they seem to be far too expensive at the mo compared to what they were a few years back
> 
> Make sure you do a revel please



That's really good to know... I'll ask my SA at the Mulberry boutique when the time gets closer. I will definitely see it in person before getting it, and if I don't care for the leather it is absolutely a deal-breaker. 

My other concern about the Daria is that it may be too large a bag for me... I'm 5' tall exactly. The width is okay, but the height of the bag makes it almost square-shaped! Again, that's one of the things I'll be looking at when I'm in the boutique. 

What I do like about the bag is the fabric lining (with the little mulberry trees... so cute!) and the large round plate in the front; also the braided strap, and the way it can be carried cross body or over the shoulder. Plus, it looks SO gorgeous in oak, which is a color missing from my Mulberry collection.

Decisions, decisions!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> How elegant! What was the performance?



Thanks 
Shen Yun performing arts.


----------



## remainsilly

batfish said:


> Lovely. now you've made me want to buy one again.



Thanks 
Wear this bag to most fancy-schmancies.
Whenever need to carry more than wallet.


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Stunning!
> 
> No dramas for me.... Commute to work and  SDR not a bit fussed about the rain
> 
> View attachment 3233712


Thanks 
Loving your sdr in rain photo--fearless!


----------



## jp23

Lol oooops
Sorry mods [emoji85]


----------



## Gringach

batfish said:


> Don't start-it's another slippery slope and you'll end up "needing" one in every colour! I've almost convinced myself that 2 slightly different dark purple colour cities are 2 totally different bags.



So funny..


----------



## Skater

Oak Alexa today for a spot of shopping (took a day off to make the return to work less painful!)

Love this - I was lucky to find a preloved one with non-wrinkly leather a while ago...


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Oak Alexa today for a spot of shopping (took a day off to make the return to work less painful!)
> 
> Love this - I was lucky to find a preloved one with non-wrinkly leather a while ago...
> 
> View attachment 3234857



Yes, the leather looks perfect!! Such a great bag..


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Oak Alexa today for a spot of shopping (took a day off to make the return to work less painful!)
> 
> Love this - I was lucky to find a preloved one with non-wrinkly leather a while ago...
> 
> View attachment 3234857




Perfect example!


----------



## Skater

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ria2011

Plaster pink alexa


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Plaster pink alexa


What a lovely shade of pink!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Plaster pink alexa




Rocking it as usual


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Plaster pink alexa


Nice to see your pics again Ria  lovely colour


----------



## Ria2011

ElainePG said:


> What a lovely shade of pink!





Louliu71 said:


> Rocking it as usual





NY2005 said:


> Nice to see your pics again Ria  lovely colour



Thank you ladies


----------



## baggymama

My new to me Darwin choc bays had its first trip out today.. First bays for me, love it!! I spent a very long time cleaning her, around 4-6 hours. I'll post after pic, then before.


----------



## baggymama

Before..


----------



## baggymama

After


----------



## baggymama

Lock before..


----------



## Mulbs

baggymama said:


> After


Wow. Good job. The transformation is amazing!


----------



## Mulbs

Skater said:


> Oak Alexa today for a spot of shopping (took a day off to make the return to work less painful!)
> 
> Love this - I was lucky to find a preloved one with non-wrinkly leather a while ago...
> 
> View attachment 3234857


Your lexi is amazing! So so beautiful!!


----------



## NY2005

Cheating with Chloe Faye bag...


----------



## libertygirl

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with Chloe Faye bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238818



Oo I love this one! Super cute


----------



## Skater

Mulbs said:


> Your lexi is amazing! So so beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

baggymama said:


> After


What an amazing transformation! I just love bringing bags "back to life"... don't you?


----------



## baggymama

ElainePG said:


> What an amazing transformation! I just love bringing bags "back to life"... don't you?



Thank you. Yes, totally!


----------



## gilson854

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with Chloe Faye bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238818




sooo beautiful!!


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with Chloe Faye bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238818


Absolutely stunning NY2005!


----------



## Ria2011

Felt like seriously coordinating today - conker lexie & oxblood tree wrap scarf to go with my DMs


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Felt like seriously coordinating today - conker lexie & oxblood tree wrap scarf to go with my DMs



Fab outfit. Love the look.


----------



## Ser

Taking miss lily out for my birthday meal


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Felt like seriously coordinating today - conker lexie & oxblood tree wrap scarf to go with my DMs


Looks great... and the shoes match, too!


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Fab outfit. Love the look.





ElainePG said:


> Looks great... and the shoes match, too!



Thank you lovelies!!


----------



## Skater

Ria2011 said:


> Felt like seriously coordinating today - conker lexie & oxblood tree wrap scarf to go with my DMs


Fabulous combo!


----------



## Skater

Ser said:


> Taking miss lily out for my birthday meal


Can't beat a Lily for an evening out! Happy birthday!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Felt like seriously coordinating today - conker lexie & oxblood tree wrap scarf to go with my DMs







Ser said:


> Taking miss lily out for my birthday meal




Always love your bags and accessories ...... I do need a lily


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Always love your bags and accessories ...... I do need a lily


Yes you do!! I am not an everyday Lily wearer (I prefer to be more casual when not at work, and my work bags are bigger) but they are fab for an evening out!


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Yes you do!! I am not an everyday Lily wearer (I prefer to be more casual when not at work, and my work bags are bigger) but they are fab for an evening out!




Lol even DH wants me to get one, he has a thing for Oxblood right now, he thinks either mini Jamie or a lily....... And I thought it was my daughter I would need to share my bags with [emoji15]


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Taking miss lily out for my birthday meal


Looks lovely Ser, hope you had a lovely b'day.


----------



## Ria2011

Skater said:


> Fabulous combo!





Louliu71 said:


> Always love your bags and accessories ...... I do need a lily



Thank you lovelies. I have to agree with your DH Louliu, a lily would be a fab addition to your lovely collection.


----------



## Sunfeather

Ser said:


> Taking miss lily out for my birthday meal



Happy Birthday! &#127881;&#128153;


----------



## Ser

Skater said:


> Can't beat a Lily for an evening out! Happy birthday!



Thank you 







Louliu71 said:


> Always love your bags and accessories ...... I do need a lily





Thank you  I wasn't a fan of lilies at first but after acquiring 3 I now love them especially for an evening out.  You should definitely get one! 




Ria2011 said:


> Looks lovely Ser, hope you had a lovely b'day.




Thank you  I had a lovely evening. 






Sunfeather said:


> Happy Birthday! &#127881;&#128153;



Thank you


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Out for a walk on the beach with mini lexy ..


----------



## gswpurse

brought my black SDR out today.


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Out for a walk on the beach with mini lexy ..




Perfect and love a winter beach walked..... Except I have to drive 60 miles to my nearest!


----------



## Louliu71

gswpurse said:


> brought my black SDR out today.




Bag twin, can't seem to put her down


----------



## Mulbs

First outing for my chunk of chocolate today! &#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle is the "bag of the week". [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fashionlover21

Mulbs said:


> First outing for my chunk of chocolate today! &#128512;



Looks lush! &#128525;


----------



## fashionlover21

gswpurse said:


> brought my black SDR out today.











Louliu71 said:


> Bag twin, can't seem to put her down
> 
> View attachment 3244840



How much can you fit in the SDR?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is the "bag of the week". [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3244942


 

Gorgeous colour Ludmilla.... love her.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is the "bag of the week". [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3244942



Watch out, world!
Pickle power is activated!

Know she will bring you a good week. 
Fab lexy.&#9829;


----------



## Elendil

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is the "bag of the week". [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3244942




Excelkent choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous colour Ludmilla.... love her.




Thank you. [emoji4] Your mini Alexa is gorgeous, too. Looks like a perfect little bag.



remainsilly said:


> Watch out, world!
> 
> Pickle power is activated!
> 
> 
> 
> Know she will bring you a good week.
> 
> Fab lexy.[emoji813]




Hehehe. Thank you, hopefully, she does. [emoji4]



Elendil said:


> Excelkent choice!




Thank you! I saw your new petrol Bays. What a great bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

fashionlover21 said:


> How much can you fit in the SDR?




Usually VIP1 liner but can't find it since last swap over 
Mini iPad
Cara camo large zip around purse
iPhone
Work phone 
Keys with tassel keyring
Work pass
Small make up bag - brush, foundation, mascara and a few other top up bits.....minimalist with makeup 

Still a bit of wriggle room left but purse is really too big as catches in bag zip on way out

Can't take a pic as on the bus and people will think I'm crazy [emoji12]


----------



## DiJe40

gswpurse said:


> brought my black SDR out today.




Love the SDR [emoji7]


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> Out for a walk on the beach with mini lexy ..




Nice mini Lexie..sold mine last week. I regret it already [emoji22]


----------



## fashionlover21

Louliu71 said:


> Usually VIP1 liner but can't find it since last swap over
> Mini iPad
> Cara camo large zip around purse
> iPhone
> Work phone
> Keys with tassel keyring
> Work pass
> Small make up bag - brush, foundation, mascara and a few other top up bits.....minimalist with makeup
> 
> Still a bit of wriggle room left but purse is really too big as catches in bag zip on way out
> 
> Can't take a pic as on the bus and people will think I'm crazy [emoji12]



Haha crazy bag lady at treatment back! Wow sounds like a right little tardis! Looks lovely too!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Nice mini Lexie..sold mine last week. I regret it already [emoji22]



OMG.  

what were you thinking?? What colour was it? 

This is why I'm scared to sell anything as I'm really scared that will decide I still want it... Doh 

Can you repurchase?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Usually VIP1 liner but can't find it since last swap over
> Mini iPad
> Cara camo large zip around purse
> iPhone
> Work phone
> Keys with tassel keyring
> Work pass
> Small make up bag - brush, foundation, mascara and a few other top up bits.....minimalist with makeup
> 
> Still a bit of wriggle room left but purse is really too big as catches in bag zip on way out
> 
> Can't take a pic as on the bus and people will think I'm crazy [emoji12]



You're my kinda girl... I carry around that much too but not in such a small bag. You should show us how to pack it...   I need space saving tips


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is the "bag of the week". [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3244942



What colour is the hardware on this? I'm drooling over the colour here.


----------



## Mulbs

fashionlover21 said:


> Looks lush! [emoji7]




Thanks fashionlover!


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> what were you thinking?? What colour was it?
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I'm scared to sell anything as I'm really scared that will decide I still want it... Doh
> 
> 
> 
> Can you repurchase?




It was oak...I had to listen to hubby , he warned me that I would regret selling her [emoji17]
That's why I ordered a Balenciaga hip messenger to replace. 
But the mini Alexa is still in my mind.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> What colour is the hardware on this? I'm drooling over the colour here.




It's gold hardware. Sorry, no silver. [emoji17]


----------



## Bisousdj

baggymama said:


> Before..


May i ask how you cleaned it? Mine went mouldy n left a few patches


----------



## baggymama

Bisousdj said:


> May i ask how you cleaned it? Mine went mouldy n left a few patches



Huggies pure baby wipes got lots off then used colonil cleaning gel and a cloth.


----------



## Vinnie42

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is the "bag of the week". [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3244942



What gorgeous little bag.


----------



## Louliu71

baggymama said:


> My new to me Darwin choc bays had its first trip out today.. First bays for me, love it!! I spent a very long time cleaning her, around 4-6 hours. I'll post after pic, then before.




 Amazing transformation - Lord Sheraton leAther wipes are great too, cleans, nourishes and give my bags a lovely sheen


----------



## Ludmilla

Vinnie42 said:


> What gorgeous little bag.




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Loveheart

Carried my nvt poppy red bays today


----------



## Mulbs

Loveheart said:


> Carried my nvt poppy red bays today


Absolutely gorgeous. Love the tassels too!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> What colour is the hardware on this? I'm drooling over the colour here.



Noooooo i sold mine and miss it


----------



## Swedengirl

My 5 years old Daria Satchel in black that still looks as good as new.


----------



## baggymama

louliu71 said:


> amazing transformation - lord sheraton leather wipes are great too, cleans, nourishes and give my bags a lovely sheen



&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Loveheart said:


> Carried my nvt poppy red bays today



This one is very pretty! Love her in that colour.


----------



## Loveheart

Ludmilla said:


> This one is very pretty! Love her in that colour.



Thank you. It's a very neutral red, and being nvt, it's suede lined.(brushed leather to be precise )


----------



## Liz131

Today; Tessie hobo in ox blood with matching continental purse


----------



## Taimi

DiJe40 said:


> Nice mini Lexie..sold mine last week. I regret it already [emoji22]



NPN has one right now!


----------



## GirlWithTheBag

Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!


----------



## DiJe40

Taimi said:


> NPN has one right now!




Thank you, there are a couple on a fb group too, but I spent my money on a Balenciaga. So it has to wait for a moment... [emoji6]


----------



## DiJe40

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!




Oh, she's beautiful..and I love the leather. One day I'm gonna buy that exact one in medium size. I'm always dreaming..[emoji3]


----------



## GirlWithTheBag

DiJe40 said:


> Oh, she's beautiful..and I love the leather. One day I'm gonna buy that exact one in medium size. I'm always dreaming..[emoji3]


Thank you!

Aren't the medium Lily's to die for too? I want Med in black/gold and also in Oak or Deer Brown. Looks like 2016 will be a pricey year!

Do post pics of yours when you get it


----------



## fashionlover21

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!



&#128525; love this! Debating on a preloved soft grain or whether to save for the glossy goat. Decisions decisions lol . .  Looks gorgeous have a fabulous day


----------



## DiJe40

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aren't the medium Lily's to die for too? I want Med in black/gold and also in Oak or Deer Brown. Looks like 2016 will be a pricey year!
> 
> Do post pics of yours when you get it




The medium Lily is lovely, and fits a lot of stuff. I bought a steel blue in the sales. And only can recommend. 
I think I'm going to ask the black one for my birthday..in october. [emoji2]


----------



## Louliu71

Taimi said:


> NPN has one right now!




AnD isn't it a stunner too!


----------



## Louliu71

fashionlover21 said:


> [emoji7] love this! Debating on a preloved soft grain or whether to save for the glossy goat. Decisions decisions lol . .  Looks gorgeous have a fabulous day




I fancy that leather too. One sold on eBay yesterday but I'd already spent my pennies


----------



## Louliu71

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!




Stunning


----------



## Taimi

Louliu71 said:


> AnD isn't it a stunner too!



Yes it is, and now it has gone. I didn't buy it though.  I'd love to have an Alexa in oak, in regural size though. I tried to buy that printed one from NPN and I even paid it, but somebody was some seconds faster than I, so I didn't get it. Maybe it was meant to be, I think the polished buffalo suits better to me anyway.


----------



## Taimi

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!



It's stunning! Glossy goat is such a nice leather.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!



Show stopper


----------



## Liz131

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!


So beautiful, is this the medium or small? 

I could kick myself not buying one in the m sale.........


----------



## GirlWithTheBag

Liz131 said:


> So beautiful, is this the medium or small?
> 
> I could kick myself not buying one in the m sale.........


Thank you for the lovely compliments, I love her! She was out of stock everywhere over Christmas so I had to be patient.

I had originally only wanted the black soft grain and was a little sad to have to pay out £100 more for a different leather I wasn't that fussed about but now that I have it, it looks much much nicer with the sheen to it! No regrets at all. 

This is the regular Lily (why do they call the bigger Lily "Medium"??), I find the small Lily's far too little for me but I have my heart set on a medium deer brown and black this year also!  The regular size is perfect for fuss-free small trips out.


----------



## fashionlover21

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliments, I love her! She was out of stock everywhere over Christmas so I had to be patient.
> 
> I had originally only wanted the black soft grain and was a little sad to have to pay out £100 more for a different leather I wasn't that fussed about but now that I have it, it looks much much nicer with the sheen to it! No regrets at all.
> 
> This is the regular Lily (why do they call the bigger Lily "Medium"??), I find the small Lily's far too little for me but I have my heart set on a medium deer brown and black this year also!  The regular size is perfect for fuss-free small trips out.



Will you be using her as a day bag more? Do you think you will use her for evening's?


----------



## GirlWithTheBag

I'll definitely be using her as an evening bag, I think smaller bags in classic colours are easier to dress up to stylish evening wear. 

However, as much as I usually prefer day bags to be big enough to fit things like a bit of makeup, phone, gloves and extras, I really needed a smaller compact bag (again in a neutral colour) that I can just sling on over shoulder for quick day trips out when I really don't want the hassle of a bigger/heavier bags or when I need to be very hands free. This size is literally perfect for that so I'll probably be using it 50/50.

I want a Medium Lily or two so that I can have a really classy bag which can hold much more, for work etc that can also do cross body and shoulder depending on how thick my coat is or if I need to be hands free. I do love multi function bags.


----------



## Liz131

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliments, I love her! She was out of stock everywhere over Christmas so I had to be patient.
> 
> I had originally only wanted the black soft grain and was a little sad to have to pay out £100 more for a different leather I wasn't that fussed about but now that I have it, it looks much much nicer with the sheen to it! No regrets at all.
> 
> This is the regular Lily (why do they call the bigger Lily "Medium"??), I find the small Lily's far too little for me but I have my heart set on a medium deer brown and black this year also!  The regular size is perfect for fuss-free small trips out.


Ah thanks for clarifying for me. It looks an ideal size.....I must find a store and have an investigative look


----------



## Mayfly285

GirlWithTheBag said:


> Today it's my new Lily in black glossy goat with soft gold, first ever outing!



Wow! She's a real beauty, GWTB; I love the grain on her!


----------



## remainsilly

Kicking back comfty--with the oxblood nvt bays.

Note: thanks to the freaky guy who walked past several times, obviously smelling me. 
That perfume is new.
But stay waaaay over there. And never try to make eye contact.


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Kicking back comfty--with the oxblood nvt bays.
> 
> Note: thanks to the freaky guy who walked past several times, obviously smelling me.
> That perfume is new.
> But stay waaaay over there. And never try to make eye contact.


You wear her well. perhaps 'strange' man was looking at your bays  then realised you smelt good too! Happy Sunday.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Kicking back comfty--with the oxblood nvt bays.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: thanks to the freaky guy who walked past several times, obviously smelling me.
> 
> That perfume is new.
> 
> But stay waaaay over there. And never try to make eye contact.




Amazing bag..... What perfume was it? &#128578;


----------



## Ria2011

Love it, your posts are so funny remainsilly. Oxblood bays looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Ria2011

Bright red medium lily today


----------



## Loveheart

Prepared my bays buckle for tomorrow, with hedgerow wrap. I still need to change my slg's to mulberry ones.


----------



## NY2005

Loveheart said:


> Prepared my bays buckle for tomorrow, with hedgerow wrap. I still need to change my slg's to mulberry ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251256


I love this


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Amazing bag..... What perfume was it? &#128578;



"Nantucket Briar," by crabtree & evelyn

---
Thanks, ladies.


----------



## remainsilly

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily today



Great pop of cheer for January.


----------



## remainsilly

Loveheart said:


> Prepared my bays buckle for tomorrow, with hedgerow wrap. I still need to change my slg's to mulberry ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251256



Comforting as a roaring log fire, this combo. &#9825;


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> "Nantucket Briar," by crabtree & evelyn
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Thanks, ladies.




Will have to have a sniff [emoji12][emoji776]


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily today







Loveheart said:


> Prepared my bays buckle for tomorrow, with hedgerow wrap. I still need to change my slg's to mulberry ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251256




Loving them both ladies


----------



## jp23

Loveheart said:


> Prepared my bays buckle for tomorrow, with hedgerow wrap. I still need to change my slg's to mulberry ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251256




Cute!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loveheart said:


> Prepared my bays buckle for tomorrow, with hedgerow wrap. I still need to change my slg's to mulberry ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3251256



Really lovely combo..


----------



## gswpurse

carrying one of my fav bags...black alexa


----------



## Loveheart

jp23 said:


> Cute!!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Really lovely combo..



Thank you, she is sitting next to me at work, the NVT scent is intoxicating


----------



## Louliu71

An old pic as keep getting strange looks when taking pics of my bags, but carrying SBS this month


----------



## Louliu71

gswpurse said:


> carrying one of my fav bags...black alexa




Timeless!


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> An old pic as keep getting strange looks when taking pics of my bags, but carrying SBS this month
> 
> View attachment 3252122



Ooh another one of your black mulberrys that I love!! Quite envious Louliu!


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> An old pic as keep getting strange looks when taking pics of my bags, but carrying SBS this month
> 
> View attachment 3252122


Leather looks gorgeous Louliu


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Ooh another one of your black mulberrys that I love!! Quite envious Louliu!




Thanks Ser.,.... Yes I need to diversify, however not until M change the light lining in the current Oxblood bag...... One can only dream!



Ria2011 said:


> Leather looks gorgeous Louliu




thanks Ria, she still looks exactly the same and that pic was April last year


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> An old pic as keep getting strange looks when taking pics of my bags, but carrying SBS this month
> 
> View attachment 3252122




Very pretty SBS. [emoji4] Enjoy her! Hehehe. I know the strange looks when taking pics of bags... [emoji12]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak NVT Bryn in the pouring rain...


----------



## Skater

Oxblood SBS is getting a lot of use at the moment. Louliu - it has suede lining, not light coloured materiel - or did you mean other bag style in oxblood?


----------



## Taimi

Skater said:


> Oxblood SBS is getting a lot of use at the moment. Louliu - it has suede lining, not light coloured materiel - or did you mean other bag style in oxblood?
> 
> View attachment 3252711



It's lovely! The SBS is one of the cutest Mulberry for sure.


----------



## Ser

Carrying my lovely Bryn today! Perfect for the rain!


----------



## ElainePG

gswpurse said:


> carrying one of my fav bags...black alexa


It looks gorgeous in black!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Carrying my lovely Bryn today! Perfect for the rain!


How pretty!


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> How pretty!



Thanks Elaine


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Oxblood SBS is getting a lot of use at the moment. Louliu - it has suede lining, not light coloured materiel - or did you mean other bag style in oxblood?
> 
> View attachment 3252711




Gorgeous, love the grain on this! I've ruled it out for now as I won't double up on styles and black SBS isn't going anywhere at the mo.

Ive been thinking about it and I am missing a hobo right now, I had tessie satchel in Oxblood but never used her as wasn't quite big enough for work and dreaded the flight lining so moved her on not using her once, considered the tessie hobo but again light lining not for me

Hmmmm, I want a hobo in midnight..... Sadly it doesn't exist


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Carrying my lovely Bryn today! Perfect for the rain!




Miss mine and totally agree rain prior, like a tardis and so easy to carry, fab bag


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Carrying my lovely Bryn today! Perfect for the rain!


a bag that still looks good in the rain. She's a beauty


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Oxblood SBS is getting a lot of use at the moment. Louliu - it has suede lining, not light coloured materiel - or did you mean other bag style in oxblood?
> 
> View attachment 3252711


Adore the color of this one, Skater!


----------



## Vinnie42

Taimi said:


> It's lovely! The SBS is one of the cutest Mulberry for sure.



Two beautiful SBSs. Black and oxblood. You just can't go wrong. 
I love the Bryn Ser...I have never seen one IRL and would love to.


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Miss mine and totally agree rain prior, like a tardis and so easy to carry, fab bag



Thanks Louliu  I quite agree she's a fab tardis of a bag. 






NY2005 said:


> a bag that still looks good in the rain. She's a beauty





Thank you NY2005  it's fab leather water just runs off 




Vinnie42 said:


> I love the Bryn Ser...I have never seen one IRL and would love to.



Thank you Vinnie  I saw a reveal of a Bryn on here, a couple of years ago and immediately rang the outlets to find one...so glad I did!


----------



## Skater

Taimi said:


> It's lovely! The SBS is one of the cutest Mulberry for sure.





ElainePG said:


> Adore the color of this one, Skater!





Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous, love the grain on this! I've ruled it out for now as I won't double up on styles and black SBS isn't going anywhere at the mo.
> 
> Ive been thinking about it and I am missing a hobo right now, I had tessie satchel in Oxblood but never used her as wasn't quite big enough for work and dreaded the flight lining so moved her on not using her once, considered the tessie hobo but again light lining not for me
> 
> Hmmmm, I want a hobo in midnight..... Sadly it doesn't exist



Thanks ladies! Weirdly I didn't get on with the SBS when I first discovered Mulberry - the first one I tried was just too boxy, no idea if it was an odd one out! Love this smooth leather, I was lucky to find exactly what I wanted,

Louliu - did you see the Tessie hobo in regal blue? Dark lining I think... and I really like that blue


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Bryn and I got wet again today!! I'm not sure why I thought oak NVT was a good choice.


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak Bryn and I got wet again today!! I'm not sure why I thought oak NVT was a good choice.
> 
> View attachment 3253691


Does oak NVT not handle the rain well? Even with Colonil?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ElainePG said:


> Does oak NVT not handle the rain well? Even with Colonil?



It actually dried perfectly, I'm not super precious about my bags but I was a bit concerned about quite how wet it got!! Thankfully the collonil did its job


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> It actually dried perfectly, I'm not super precious about my bags but I was a bit concerned about quite how wet it got!! Thankfully the collonil did its job


Glad to hear it! Would have been so sad to see such a gorgeous bag ruined.


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak Bryn and I got wet again today!! I'm not sure why I thought oak NVT was a good choice.
> 
> View attachment 3253691



This made me laugh! Why, whenever rain threatens, I reach for my poor small oak Antony I'll never know! But she stands up well to the battering!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mayfly285 said:


> This made me laugh! Why, whenever rain threatens, I reach for my poor small oak Antony I'll never know! But she stands up well to the battering!



I usually use Daria or Mitzy but fancied Bryn for a change and she was well doused in collonil.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Kicking back lovely. --with the oxblood nvt bays.
> 
> Note: thanks to the freaky guy who walked past several times, obviously smelling me.
> That perfume is new.
> But stay waaaay over there. And never try to make eye contact.



The scarf looks fab with your Bays; just lovely, remainsilly!

I once had a woman bark, "You smell good!" as I was perusing the grapes in Tesco. When I didn't respond, she barked even louder, "I said, 'You smell good!'" It was an awkward moment ... :-[ Today I wore Eau de Wet Dog so I was given a comfortably wide berth.


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak Bryn and I got wet again today!! I'm not sure why I thought oak NVT was a good choice.
> 
> View attachment 3253691




They don't make them like they used to! Amazing..... Have sellers regrets ok this one


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> They don't make them like they used to! Amazing..... Have sellers regrets ok this one



She is a lovely bag, don't know why they didn't make it for more than 2 seasons, it's a great size!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Got Mabel back from Mulberry repairs last week and she came to work today


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> The scarf looks fab with your Bays; just lovely, remainsilly!
> 
> I once had a woman bark, "You smell good!" as I was perusing the grapes in Tesco. When I didn't respond, she barked even louder, "I said, 'You smell good!'" It was an awkward moment ... :-[ Today I wore Eau de Wet Dog so I was given a comfortably wide berth.



Thanks.  
Very proud of that particular scarf. &#9829;

Ah, awkward moments.
They're how great novels are born.


----------



## remainsilly

gunsandbanjos said:


> Got Mabel back from Mulberry repairs last week and she came to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254987



Fab & just in time to bring luck for both Lunar New Year & Valentines.
Great red.


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberry mad today

SBS, Cara camo purse, tassel keyring and 40th anniversary canvas tote ... I love looking at all the 'scenes' on this


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Got Mabel back from Mulberry repairs last week and she came to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254987




Lovely bag, proper pick me up colour


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> Got Mabel back from Mulberry repairs last week and she came to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254987


Wow! Such a happy red! They did a terrific job.


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Mulberry mad today
> 
> SBS, Cara camo purse, tassel keyring and 40th anniversary canvas tote ... I love looking at all the 'scenes' on this
> 
> View attachment 3255109


All Mulberry, all the time... love it!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> Mulberry mad today
> 
> SBS, Cara camo purse, tassel keyring and 40th anniversary canvas tote ... I love looking at all the 'scenes' on this
> 
> View attachment 3255109



Love it, I need an SBS in my life...


----------



## Vinnie42

gunsandbanjos said:


> Got Mabel back from Mulberry repairs last week and she came to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254987


----------



## aerinha

gunsandbanjos said:


> She is a lovely bag, don't know why they didn't make it for more than 2 seasons, it's a great size!



Agreed, I love my Brynn and would like to add more to my collection.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

aerinha said:


> Agreed, I love my Brynn and would like to add more to my collection.



I miss my black one, mulberry couldn't repair it so replaced it with oak NVT, which is lovely but would like to get another black one.

Would love one in oxblood NVT if they ever brought it back.


----------



## aerinha

gunsandbanjos said:


> I miss my black one, mulberry couldn't repair it so replaced it with oak NVT, which is lovely but would like to get another black one.
> 
> Would love one in oxblood NVT if they ever brought it back.



I have black but would love oak or blush shiny grain.  Brushed petrol is lovely too.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Fab & just in time to bring luck for both Lunar New Year & Valentines.
> Great red.



Back in Costa ... Flaming BT!

Novels - I sometimes think I'm living in one ... &#128521;


----------



## Mayfly285

gunsandbanjos said:


> Got Mabel back from Mulberry repairs last week and she came to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254987



Worth the wait, guns - she's gorgeous!  I'll always have a massive soft spot for Mabel! &#128525;


----------



## NY2005

Cheating with medium cross body Chloe Marcie


----------



## Ser

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with medium cross body Chloe Marcie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255826



Ooh I love this bag! What colour is it and how big is it/how much stuff can you fit in it?


----------



## NY2005

Ser said:


> Ooh I love this bag! What colour is it and how big is it/how much stuff can you fit in it?


It very similar in size to hobo but more 'round' in shape, I have just posted a what's in my Chloe on Chloe forum. The colour is sand. Best whip over to Chloe forum.....sorry mods.


----------



## Sami_83

Carrying my steel blue lily and wearing my favorite LV shawl to keep out the cold!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

NY2005 said:


> Cheating with medium cross body Chloe Marcie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255826



Love this!!! I keep toying with the idea of a Marcie or Paraty but haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mayfly285 said:


> Worth the wait, guns - she's gorgeous!  I'll always have a massive soft spot for Mabel! &#128525;



Thanks, she's been away since about August!!!! 

I'm loving her, I had the handles replaced and they are a very slightly different colour but not too bad, they'll all blend in soon I'm sure.


----------



## March786

Sami_83 said:


> Carrying my steel blue lily and wearing my favorite LV shawl to keep out the cold!!!




This is a stunning colour! It looks fabulous [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NY2005

Sami_83 said:


> Carrying my steel blue lily and wearing my favorite LV shawl to keep out the cold!!!


Steel blue looks lovely on lily .


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> Love this!!! I keep toying with the idea of a Marcie or Paraty but haven't taken the plunge yet.



Just looked at the lovely black paraty on NPN. I'm still ooooooiong over them


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Just looked at the lovely black paraty on NPN. I'm still ooooooiong over them


It's a bargain too panda......I don't have a paraty in my Chloe collection.....if it wasn't black I would be v tempted. I'm not too sure of the triangular shape though but they are very popular. The leather looks lush. I doubt it will be in there long. There's a nice bal velo too......I need to stop looking


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> It's a bargain too panda......I don't have a paraty in my Chloe collection.....if it wasn't black I would be v tempted. I'm not too sure of the triangular shape though but they are very popular. The leather looks lush. I doubt it will be in there long. There's a nice bal velo too......I need to stop looking



Stop NY!!!! Be good 

So to be on topic. I'm carrying my Graphite Bayswater with my monogram scarf.... What you carrying missus??


----------



## NY2005

I am still on Chloe cross body however I also teamed it with my tree wrap scarf  and deer drown mulberry gloves


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> I am still on Chloe cross body however I also teamed it with my tree wrap scarf  and deer drown mulberry gloves



Oh I like the sound of that combo... Classy


----------



## remainsilly

Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
With new loewe elephant coin pouch.

Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities. 
No microfiber lining.  
And world's cutest lil zippy critter. 

I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> 
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> 
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> 
> No microfiber lining.
> 
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> 
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ




Aw! [emoji7] They are beautiful. Man in your life is really good at making surprises. [emoji1] So much red must bring you loads of luck - congrats, my friend. Hopefully your oxblood Bays won't get jealous. [emoji6]


----------



## ivdw

Those are really beautiful! I would love a french purse as well, but the price....


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> No microfiber lining.
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ


Have just seen your goodies. Congrats, your man has done another good job! Loving your new mulberry and the coin purse......very cute


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> 
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> 
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> 
> No microfiber lining.
> 
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> 
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ




Lucky you! What a catch your man is [emoji7]


----------



## scrapsy

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> 
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> 
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> 
> No microfiber lining.
> 
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> 
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ




Oh my, I need that coin pouch, seriously so cute!! I love elephants, so just my style!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Remainsilly - your man is a goodie. Great choices. I like his work


----------



## Mulbs

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> No microfiber lining.
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ


Wow. Stunning bag and purse. Congrats! He's a keeper!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> No microfiber lining.
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ


You are a lucky girl! That's a beautiful shade of red. Congrats on your new goodies!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Aw! [emoji7] They are beautiful. Man in your life is really good at making surprises. [emoji1] So much red must bring you loads of luck - congrats, my friend. Hopefully your oxblood Bays won't get jealous. [emoji6]


Thanks &#9829;

Was swarmed by the lion dance, as I searched for car in lot.
Had followed me outside. And brought drums.

One lion spewed a jet of flame.
Obviously, he was talking to the fire bays. 

I believe oxblood bays enjoyed a chance to rest.
Forgot how much I enjoy a good red bag. Lively!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks so much for the bag love, ladies. &#9825; 

Indeed, man in my life is full of strange & wonderful surprises.
He will be proud to read such kind words from everyone.


----------



## remainsilly

scrapsy said:


> Oh my, I need that coin pouch, seriously so cute!! I love elephants, so just my style!



Makes me nuts with joy, to see it inside bays!  x)
There are more colors/animals.
Also, mini bag elephant. With strap.
Check out loewe website--or search online "loewe animales."

Think purseblog featured it, late November 2015.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> Was swarmed by the lion dance, as I searched for car in lot.
> 
> Had followed me outside. And brought drums.
> 
> 
> 
> One lion spewed a jet of flame.
> 
> Obviously, he was talking to the fire bays.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe oxblood bays enjoyed a chance to rest.
> 
> Forgot how much I enjoy a good red bag. Lively!




Sounds like she had a real adventure on her first outing. Great! [emoji4]


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> No microfiber lining.
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ


Wow. You are one lucky lady!! Enjoy


----------



## Taimi

remainsilly said:


> Carrying new poppy red nvt bayswater & french purse.
> With new loewe elephant coin pouch.
> 
> Man in my life followed his own drummer--utterly surprised me with these gifts.
> Lucky red, for Lunar New Year activities.
> No microfiber lining.
> And world's cutest lil zippy critter.
> 
> I see happy fire colors!  &#9825;
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ



They're lovely!  Maybe I should have bought a SBS in poppy red. Well, too late for now.


----------



## ivdw

Loving my new french purse in oak


----------



## remainsilly

ivdw said:


> Loving my new french purse in oak



Congrats! 
You got one! 

Oak is classic.
The poppy red one is my 1st french purse, too--really like divided/zipped compartment.

Enjoy her!


----------



## ivdw

Thanks! Do you treat it?


----------



## ivdw

It really is a great size! And lovely smell!!


----------



## remainsilly

ivdw said:


> Thanks! Do you treat it?


Yes. 
I used both collonil leather gel & waterstop spray.
I like to spray wallet lining, to repel dirt, also.

Oak will appreciate a good collonil treatment. &#9825;

I even waterstop sprayed my little elephant purse.


----------



## ivdw

Oh dear! I never treat wallets...but this one I will.
I actually bought her halfprice and definitely genuine including box and receipt! So lucky


----------



## remainsilly

ivdw said:


> Oh dear! I never treat wallets...but this one I will.
> I actually bought her halfprice and definitely genuine including box and receipt! So lucky



Seems to be great time for lucky purses. 
Happy for you.


----------



## Liz131

ivdw said:


> Loving my new french purse in oak


Lovely!


----------



## Ser

ivdw said:


> Loving my new french purse in oak



Lovely purse twin!


----------



## Izzybet

The first outing for my black NVT Bayswater [emoji3]


----------



## Liz131

Izzybet said:


> The first outing for my black NVT Bayswater [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260850


Looking good


----------



## Ludmilla

Izzybet said:


> The first outing for my black NVT Bayswater [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260850




Beautiful classic. [emoji7]


----------



## Izzybet

Liz131 said:


> Looking good







Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful classic. [emoji7]




Thank you [emoji2]I must say she seems huge to my SBS and I think I need to pad her out with some light weight stuff as my purse, glasses and loyalty card purse were rattling around the bottom!


----------



## Liz131

Izzybet said:


> Thank you [emoji2]I must say she seems huge to my SBS and I think I need to pad her out with some light weight stuff as my purse, glasses and loyalty card purse were rattling around the bottom!


Liner might help?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzybet said:


> The first outing for my black NVT Bayswater [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260850



Lovely....


----------



## Toothfairy29

Izzybet said:


> The first outing for my black NVT Bayswater [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260850



Gorgeous bag!!!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today as its a rubbish day with rain and drizzle, i have been rocking my Lizzie Tote in Gunmetal. She's a glossy leather which is really suited to this weather... still loving the older ladies in my collection.


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today as its a rubbish day with rain and drizzle, i have been rocking my Lizzie Tote in Gunmetal. She's a glossy leather which is really suited to this weather... still loving the older ladies in my collection.




I glad you haven't parted with her - any pics &#128578;


----------



## Cat_W

My medium Cara in Taupe


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I glad you haven't parted with her - any pics &#128578;



Here's an old one for you!! That's not my arm btw. That's Mr Panda lol


----------



## Mayfly285

Graphite Bayswater - really loving this girlie for being understated yet smart and practical! She doesn't look this dark in real life; she's more of a sludgey grey, which is unusual and seems to go with everything. I need to get a Samorga liner for her, though; she's a slouchy maiden!


----------



## Annelb2003

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater - really loving this girlie for being understated yet smart and practical! She doesn't look this dark in real life; she's more of a sludgey grey, which is unusual and seems to go with everything. I need to get a Samorga liner for her, though; she's a slouchy maiden!




Bag twinsies!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater - really loving this girlie for being understated yet smart and practical! She doesn't look this dark in real life; she's more of a sludgey grey, which is unusual and seems to go with everything. I need to get a Samorga liner for her, though; she's a slouchy maiden!



She is beautiful! I need to get another one for my grey baby too.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Annelb2003 said:


> Bag twinsies!!
> View attachment 3263000



Lovely bag triplet!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater - really loving this girlie for being understated yet smart and practical! She doesn't look this dark in real life; she's more of a sludgey grey, which is unusual and seems to go with everything. I need to get a Samorga liner for her, though; she's a slouchy maiden!



Lovely! Glad you are out & about enjoying her. 
Bonus--large/heavy enough to smack obnoxious people in car parks.


----------



## Mayfly285

Annelb2003 said:


> Bag twinsies!!
> View attachment 3263000



You look fab, Annelb; I love the whole look!  Needless to say, I won't be offering a mod shot any time soon! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Lovely! Glad you are out & about enjoying her.
> Bonus--large/heavy enough to smack obnoxious people in car parks.



Ooh, now there's a thought!  I'll bear that in mind on my next foray into the wilds of Tesco car park! &#128521;


----------



## Annelb2003

Mayfly285 said:


> You look fab, Annelb; I love the whole look!  Needless to say, I won't be offering a mod shot any time soon! [emoji5]&#65039;




That's sweet, thank you but I am sure so do you!


----------



## Skater

Oak SDR came out for lunch today. Would still love to find this with brass hardware (which was the first release of this bag) though, and would move in this soft gold hardware version - so please PM me if you see one with brass! TIA [emoji3]


----------



## Loveheart

Mushroom medium Lily and hedgerow scarf


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loveheart said:


> Mushroom medium Lily and hedgerow scarf



Wow, they look goregous together.


----------



## NY2005

Loveheart said:


> Mushroom medium Lily and hedgerow scarf


Stunning


----------



## Ser

Cheated with my chloe marcie yesterday when shopping in the rain! She survived the downpour well a fab bag.


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Oak SDR came out for lunch today. Would still love to find this with brass hardware (which was the first release of this bag) though, and would move in this soft gold hardware version - so please PM me if you see one with brass! TIA [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264607







Loveheart said:


> Mushroom medium Lily and hedgerow scarf







Ser said:


> Cheated with my chloe marcie yesterday when shopping in the rain! She survived the downpour well a fab bag.




Loving all of these!


----------



## Vinnie42

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all of these!



Second that..


----------



## Ser

Still cheating with my Chloe Marcie hobo!  Love this bag! She's accompanied me for drinks this evening.  I took a sneaky pic while no one was looking


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ser said:


> Still cheating with my Chloe Marcie hobo!  Love this bag! She's accompanied me for drinks this evening.  I took a sneaky pic while no one was looking



I'd like to see one of these in th flesh.  They look lush.


----------



## Ser

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'd like to see one of these in th flesh.  They look lush.



Thank you  leather is so thick and lovely but not too heavy!


----------



## Loveheart

Poppy red nvt bays


----------



## ElainePG

Loveheart said:


> Poppy red nvt bays
> 
> View attachment 3270125


Love the color... perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Yvonne J

My new love Bayswater Tote on the way to work.


----------



## Mulbelle507

My neon blue Bayswater


----------



## Guccig

Mulbelle507 said:


> My neon blue Bayswater




Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Gringach

Mulbelle507 said:


> My neon blue Bayswater



Beautiful!! Makes want a bag in this color when I just wrote about not owning to many &#128513;


----------



## Gringach

Yvonne J said:


> My new love Bayswater Tote on the way to work.
> View attachment 3276210



I love oak.. Beautiful!


----------



## Mulbelle507

Guccig said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]



Thanks &#128578;


----------



## Mulbelle507

Gringach said:


> Beautiful!! Makes want a bag in this color when I just wrote about not owning to many &#128513;



You won't regret getting one in this shade &#128584;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulbelle507 said:


> My neon blue Bayswater



This is so gorgeous. I have bag envy!!


----------



## Louliu71

Lovely bags ladies, surely there must be more M's being carried....... C'mon post the pics please


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely bags ladies, surely there must be more M's being carried....... C'mon post the pics please


I am being boringly consistent at the moment - still using oxblood SBS for work and usually black Alexa clutch at weekends...


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> I am being boringly consistent at the moment - still using oxblood SBS for work and usually black Alexa clutch at weekends...




Lol, me too with SBS, ....... Have I seen your clutch? Great weekend bag, mini Taylor still my trusted WE bag


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, me too with SBS, ....... Have I seen your clutch? Great weekend bag, mini Taylor still my trusted WE bag


Maybe only in a 'family' pic... will take a pic this weekend! It's a great sized cross body bag although not as tardis-like as an SDR, which passes the iPad mini test far better...


----------



## mrsbambam

Second ever outing for my indigo medium Lily. This leather scratches so easily, I could see two tiny scuffs in the first half hour and I was being so careful. Will need to put on another layer of collonil gel later... But so comfy to wear I'm in love


----------



## Izzy48

So pretty!


----------



## Mulbelle507

mrsbambam said:


> Second ever outing for my indigo medium Lily. This leather scratches so easily, I could see two tiny scuffs in the first half hour and I was being so careful. Will need to put on another layer of collonil gel later... But so comfy to wear I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 3278788



I adore this bag. I only have a regular sized Lily at the moment.


----------



## Kendie26

mrsbambam said:


> Second ever outing for my indigo medium Lily. This leather scratches so easily, I could see two tiny scuffs in the first half hour and I was being so careful. Will need to put on another layer of collonil gel later... But so comfy to wear I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 3278788



STUNNING mrsbambam!! Congrats! Indigo is GORGEOUS!! This is THE color that I want next (but I'm doing my best to not splurge...for my husband's sake! haha)


----------



## CPrincessUK

mrsbambam said:


> Second ever outing for my indigo medium Lily. This leather scratches so easily, I could see two tiny scuffs in the first half hour and I was being so careful. Will need to put on another layer of collonil gel later... But so comfy to wear I'm in love
> 
> View attachment 3278788



Indigo is beautiful. I have it in regular lily. Didn't realise they had done it in medium as well.


----------



## Norrsken

My trusty small Suffolk in midnight


----------



## Gringach

Norrsken said:


> My trusty small Suffolk in midnight



I love it&#128525;!!!


----------



## mrsbambam

Norrsken said:


> My trusty small Suffolk in midnight




Lovely!


----------



## mrsbambam

Thanks all! I love it! [emoji4]




CPrincessUK said:


> Indigo is beautiful. I have it in regular lily. Didn't realise they had done it in medium as well.




I believe it was an outlet special - bought it at Shepton Mallet a few weeks ago.


----------



## Norrsken

mrsbambam said:


> Lovely!



Thank you! &#128522;

I love your indigo Lily! I'm hopeless with soft leather so I almost always choose thicker leather that doesn't scratch as easily.


----------



## Norrsken

Gringach said:


> I love it&#128525;!!!



Thank you! &#128522;


----------



## DiJe40

My trustful somerset on vacation..feeding the kangaroo's [emoji1]


----------



## Gringach

DiJe40 said:


> My trustful somerset on vacation..feeding the kangaroo's [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279989



What a nice pic &#128515;
Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## DiJe40

Gringach said:


> What a nice pic [emoji2]
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!




Thank you..this was on my top to do list..feeding and petting the kangaroo [emoji76]


----------



## mrsbambam

DiJe40 said:


> My trustful somerset on vacation..feeding the kangaroo's [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279989




Great bag! On my wish list 
Cute kangaroos too haha


----------



## mrsbambam

Norrsken said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I love your indigo Lily! I'm hopeless with soft leather so I almost always choose thicker leather that doesn't scratch as easily.




Thanks! I've had quite a few scratches in 3 days of wearing her, so you are probably quite sensible!!!


----------



## DiJe40

mrsbambam said:


> Great bag! On my wish list
> Cute kangaroos too haha




It's a great bag small, but lot's of room...perfect for holidays.
I even spilled a bit of fish&chips on it..but she was fine [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

My mini Lily with few essentials


----------



## mrsbambam

Kendie26 said:


> My mini Lily with few essentials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3280711




LOVE. That colour is tdf!!! Been on my list for a while.


----------



## Kendie26

mrsbambam said:


> LOVE. That colour is tdf!!! Been on my list for a while.



Thank you mrsbambam (adore that name!) I was nervous ordering this color as I hadn't seen it in person (sadly no Mulberry stores close to me) but when I got it I turned right around & ordered a Mulberry wallet in exact metallic mushroom color (I think that's color name!) off their website. Even if I were to never carry this mini Lily I'd keep it to just gaze at the color! That probably sounds weird. Hope you get one & love it as I do! Best, Sandi


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you mrsbambam (adore that name!) I was nervous ordering this color as I hadn't seen it in person (sadly no Mulberry stores close to me) but when I got it I turned right around & ordered a Mulberry wallet in exact metallic mushroom color (I think that's color name!) off their website. Even if I were to never carry this mini Lily I'd keep it to just gaze at the color! That probably sounds weird. Hope you get one & love it as I do! Best, Sandi



You should absolutely use it as it is beautiful  !!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry dog has chosen poppy red nvt bays today.
To compliment his earthy fur & chivalrous style.

Plus, loewe elephant coin purse keeps popping out.
For interesting chats about attacking windmills & being knighted.

Obviously both Cervantes fans.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen poppy red nvt bays today.
> To compliment his earthy fur & chivalrous style.
> 
> Plus, loewe elephant coin purse keeps popping out.
> For interesting chats about attacking windmills & being knighted.
> 
> Obviously both Cervantes fans.



Beautiful color Bays remainsilly!....your dog is just as much a handsome beauty! He looks extrememly content hanging out next to your bag!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen poppy red nvt bays today.
> To compliment his earthy fur & chivalrous style.
> 
> Plus, loewe elephant coin purse keeps popping out.
> For interesting chats about attacking windmills & being knighted.
> 
> Obviously both Cervantes fans.


And both dreaming the impossible dream???


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, ladies&#9825;

Elaine--aren't we all?! 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dyd0ucV2MCM


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog has chosen poppy red nvt bays today.
> 
> To compliment his earthy fur & chivalrous style.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, loewe elephant coin purse keeps popping out.
> 
> For interesting chats about attacking windmills & being knighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously both Cervantes fans.




Lovely bag and dog photo as always. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mrsbambam

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you mrsbambam (adore that name!) I was nervous ordering this color as I hadn't seen it in person (sadly no Mulberry stores close to me) but when I got it I turned right around & ordered a Mulberry wallet in exact metallic mushroom color (I think that's color name!) off their website. Even if I were to never carry this mini Lily I'd keep it to just gaze at the color! That probably sounds weird. Hope you get one & love it as I do! Best, Sandi




Hope you do use it! I'd love a mini one but I don't think it'll fit my phone, eyes peeled for a regular Lily. 

Thanks re name - been thinking people might assume it's something naughty but it's really a play on my married surname!!!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, ladies&#9825;
> 
> Elaine--aren't we all?!
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dyd0ucV2MCM


Thanks for the link, dear... I love that song. It always makes me cry, so here I sit, sniffling away!


----------



## boarbb

With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??


----------



## ElainePG

boarbb said:


> With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??


Terrific shade of green! I would have called it "olive" but what do I know? At least they're both appetizers, LOL!


----------



## Gringach

boarbb said:


> With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??



So cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ludmilla

boarbb said:


> With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??




Yes! This is pickle. I have the same bag. Very pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## TotesRachel

boarbb said:


> With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??


Love this. Making me yearn for an Alexa...


----------



## Alex R

ElainePG said:


> Terrific shade of green! I would have called it "olive" but what do I know? At least they're both appetizers, LOL!


you're a very funny lady, Elaine PG !


----------



## ElainePG

Alex R said:


> you're a very funny lady, Elaine PG !


Why thank you, Alex!


----------



## Mayfly285

boarbb said:


> With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??



Delicious!! I could eat this pickle even without cheese! &#128521;


----------



## NY2005

boarbb said:


> With my Alexa. I think the color is called pickle ??


You look great with your alexa. I love the colour too!


----------



## Mnemz262

I'm looking to buy my first ever mulberry and wanted advice on which colours are most practical for my first investment. I want to use for work but also on the weekends. Was thinking I blood or black. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mnemz262 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first ever mulberry and wanted advice on which colours are most practical for my first investment. I want to use for work but also on the weekends. Was thinking I blood or black. Any help is much appreciated!



You can't go wrong with either colour. Have a look at the bags in my signature.


----------



## Slowhand

Mnemz262 said:


> I'm looking to buy my first ever mulberry and wanted advice on which colours are most practical for my first investment. I want to use for work but also on the weekends. Was thinking I blood or black. Any help is much appreciated!


Go for the colour that suits your colouring the best - that will always be the best ! What bag are you thinking of  ?


----------



## DiJe40

I'm going to visit Sydney with my Lily [emoji2]


----------



## Louliu71

That's better ladies, good to see all your lovelies


----------



## gswpurse

casual day out with effie...


----------



## NY2005

gswpurse said:


> casual day out with effie...


The oak colour suits effie beautifully.,


----------



## Gringach

DiJe40 said:


> I'm going to visit Sydney with my Lily [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285717



Brautiful!! Is it the one in glossy goat?


----------



## Gringach

gswpurse said:


> casual day out with effie...



Really cute bag.. Love it in oak!


----------



## gswpurse

Gringach said:


> Really cute bag.. Love it in oak!



Thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

NY2005 said:


> The oak colour suits effie beautifully.,



yes, that's what i thought...


----------



## Slowhand

DiJe40 said:


> I'm going to visit Sydney with my Lily [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285717


Lucky Lily to be going to Sydney - and you ! Have an awsome time


----------



## aerinha

gswpurse said:


> casual day out with effie...


What color blue is that?  Bluebell?  It is beautiful!


----------



## DiJe40

Gringach said:


> Brautiful!! Is it the one in glossy goat?




Yes..it's the glossy goat, the best leather there is. I would love a medium Lily in it..


----------



## gswpurse

aerinha said:


> What color blue is that?  Bluebell?  It is beautiful!



it's neon blue...


----------



## DiJe40

Slowhand said:


> Lucky Lily to be going to Sydney - and you ! Have an awsome time




Thank you..the weather is lovely here [emoji2]


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous set!! Love the colour pop


----------



## Kendie26

My husband isn't a fan of this Lily but I love her!


----------



## Kendie26

Norrsken said:


> My trusty small Suffolk in midnight



I love it...Really pretty....looks great on you!


----------



## Ria2011

Black mabel with grey marl tree wrap scarf


----------



## Ser

I've been carrying my Bryn to work all week. Love this bag! [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3287395
> 
> My husband isn't a fan of this Lily but I love her!


Looks great.
It will grow on him.


----------



## remainsilly

Ria2011 said:


> Black mabel with grey marl tree wrap scarf


Ah, February. Perfect for these colors.
To pop against snowdrops.
Great choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> I've been carrying my Bryn to work all week. Love this bag! [emoji7]




Bryn is gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3287395
> 
> My husband isn't a fan of this Lily but I love her!




My husband is not a fan of mulberry in general. [emoji20] I think the lily is so cute too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ser said:


> I've been carrying my Bryn to work all week. Love this bag! [emoji7]


Fab texture on this beauty!


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Bryn is gorgeous! [emoji7]





remainsilly said:


> Fab texture on this beauty!


Thank you both. I always reach for this bag when I want a smart but understated Mulberry. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ria2011 said:


> Black mabel with grey marl tree wrap scarf




Aw, Mabels are so nice! Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Thank you both. I always reach for this bag when I want a smart but understated Mulberry. [emoji1]




What colour is it? I totally understand why you love her. [emoji4]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Black mabel with grey marl tree wrap scarf





Ser said:


> I've been carrying my Bryn to work all week. Love this bag! [emoji7]



Both lush ladies.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> What colour is it? I totally understand why you love her. [emoji4]


It's black. Looks a bit different with the light in this photo.


----------



## Vinnie42

Lovely. I so want a Mabel.


----------



## Vinnie42

A second outing for my (new to me) baby Alexa. I love how lightweight but roomy she is. There were some lovely mulbs on show at Harry Potter World today. It added to the treat.


----------



## Vinnie42

Vinnie42 said:


> A second outing for my (new to me) baby Alexa. I love how lightweight but roomy she is. There were some lovely mulbs on show at Harry Potter World today. It added to the treat.



A picture might help!


----------



## Kendie26

Ser said:


> I've been carrying my Bryn to work all week. Love this bag! [emoji7]



gorgeous!!! I love the Bryn bag~enjoy! & agree w/ remainsilly....beautiful texture on your Bryn!


----------



## Kendie26

Vinnie42 said:


> A picture might help!



stunning color! love love love!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Looks great.
> It will grow on him.



you are hysterical! always love your comments....I read it to my husband & he said "maybe" so hey, I'll take it! Thanks again


----------



## JClovesmulberry

A new to me Bayswater in Midnight Blue with matching French bow purse - I love this colour!


----------



## ElainePG

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> *My husband is not a fan of mulberry in general*. [emoji20] I think the lily is so cute too.



Interesting! The Hubster likes my Mulberry bags best of all my collection. (But NOT the ones from this year's collection... when I tried to show him a few, he said "Why are we looking at these ugly things?" I said "They're Mulberry." "No, I don't believe it!" he replied."

I must say, I agree with him!


----------



## Liz131

JClovesmulberry said:


> A new to me Bayswater in Midnight Blue with matching French bow purse - I love this colour!




Lovely [emoji4]


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Ah, February. Perfect for these colors.
> To pop against snowdrops.
> Great choice!





Ludmilla said:


> Aw, Mabels are so nice! Enjoy! [emoji4]





Ukpandagirl said:


> Both lush ladies.



Aah, thanks for the compliments ladies


----------



## Ria2011

Vinnie42 said:


> Lovely. I so want a Mabel.


Thanks Vinnie, would definitely recommend it. Your lexie is lovely too!


----------



## Ria2011

JClovesmulberry said:


> A new to me Bayswater in Midnight Blue with matching French bow purse - I love this colour!


Gorgeous bayswater, midnight is such a stunning colour.


----------



## tannc

Today is the red mini Alexa


----------



## ElainePG

tannc said:


> Today is the red mini Alexa


Such a perfect shade of red!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

tannc said:


> Today is the red mini Alexa


Stunning colour!


----------



## Heaven17

JClovesmulberry said:


> A new to me Bayswater in Midnight Blue with matching French bow purse - I love this colour!



&#128525; Gorgeous!


----------



## Betsy2712

Oxblood rivet cara &#127926; "it must be Love.. Love, Love.." &#127926;


----------



## S44MHY

Betsy2712 said:


> Oxblood rivet cara [emoji445] "it must be Love.. Love, Love.." [emoji445]




Love that bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Charmaine13

tannc said:


> Today is the red mini Alexa


 Is that silver hardware? It's stunning! x


----------



## Betsy2712

S44MHY said:


> Love that bag! [emoji7]



Thanks I agree!!


----------



## mrsbambam

tannc said:


> Today is the red mini Alexa




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## tannc

Charmaine13 said:


> Is that silver hardware? It's stunning! x



Thank you. It's lambskin with gold hardware 
Color on lambskin looks brighter than calf. However, it gets dirty so easy.


----------



## tannc

mrsbambam said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you Mrs.Bambam. I'm thinking about getting medium Lily. Is it worth the price?


----------



## Gringach

DiJe40 said:


> Yes..it's the glossy goat, the best leather there is. I would love a medium Lily in it..



I got that bag in the same color but in NVT. I am very happy with it (of course) but I like how the glossy goat shines.. Again, it's beautiful!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been using oak NVT Bryn for a few weeks, love it! Developing a nice patina.


----------



## remainsilly

Being a rebel--with class.

(poppy red nvt bays & lost apostle bronze anatomical heart pendant)


----------



## gswpurse

my bays...


----------



## mrsbambam

tannc said:


> Thank you Mrs.Bambam. I'm thinking about getting medium Lily. Is it worth the price?




Well that question depends on so many factors! It is a great bag, so comfortable to hold, v classy, surprisingly roomy. Definitely one of my favourite bags ever. 
But whether the price is worth it is a personal decision, also depends what other bags you have I suppose. Mine is an outlet special - I don't think that makes it any less lovely to me, and the price was comparatively amazing! Happy hunting...


----------



## binny

gswpurse said:


> my bays...


That is such a gorgeous colour gswpurse, is it burnt peach, it looks lovely. Very 'Spring like'!


----------



## gswpurse

binny said:


> That is such a gorgeous colour gswpurse, is it burnt peach, it looks lovely. Very 'Spring like'!



Thanks binny! Yes it's burnt peach, bought it in 2013.


----------



## Ria2011

Nightshade tillie


----------



## Pessie

Ria2011 said:


> Nightshade tillie



That's a beauty Ria, Tillie's have such lovely thick leather


----------



## NY2005

Cheating (sorry mulberry) with Ysl sac de jour in burgundy .


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Cheating (sorry mulberry) with Ysl sac de jour in burgundy .



No apology necessary. YSL is quite gorgeous. Wel jel!!!


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> No apology necessary. YSL is quite gorgeous. Wel jel!!!


Thanks panda. I'm def going to crack out the mulberry next week. I feel a medium lily hit coming on.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Cheating (sorry mulberry) with Ysl sac de jour in burgundy .


You and I are bag twins, NY2005! Is yours the "small" size SDJ? (which is NOT very small, LOL!)


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Thanks panda. I'm def going to crack out the mulberry next week. I feel a medium lily hit coming on.



Oooo look at you missus!! What colour lily then?  I'm not sure what to carry next week....

Was thinking either graphite bays, midnight mini Cara, aubergine Mitzy tote or scribble bays????

What do you think...??


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oooo look at you missus!! What colour lily then?  I'm not sure what to carry next week....
> 
> Was thinking either graphite bays, midnight mini Cara, aubergine Mitzy tote or scribble bays????
> 
> What do you think...??


Weather forecast is pants for next week so my vote goes for your scribbly bays. I have four med Lily's to choose from......Oxblood, taupe, midnight or emerald. I might start with Oxblood I think. I am wanting a regular lily in scribbly. I missed out on the ones on npn as I dithered for too long!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Weather forecast is pants for next week so my vote goes for your scribbly bays. I have four med Lily's to choose from......Oxblood, taupe, midnight or emerald. I might start with Oxblood I think. I am wanting a regular lily in scribbly. I missed out on the ones on npn as I dithered for too long!



I think I may well do that tomorrow as I have to go and see my mum, my hubs mum and then spend the day with my two... Scribble bays is a top choice.  Have actually had scribble scarf on today... And small scribble purse. , I will do the lot tomorrow... May even post a picture. Wish I'd have got a scribble dress...


----------



## NY2005

Please post a scribbly pic. You could rock it with a dress like this


----------



## NY2005

Apologies for very large pic! Great dress though!


----------



## NY2005

No way......there really is one! Did you know that?


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oooo look at you missus!! What colour lily then?  I'm not sure what to carry next week....
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking either graphite bays, midnight mini Cara, aubergine Mitzy tote or scribble bays????
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think...??




You've covered Mon-Thurs..... What's Fri-Sunday?

[emoji12]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> You've covered Mon-Thurs..... What's Fri-Sunday?
> 
> [emoji12]


I could squeeze out a deer brown small lily! Then maybe some Chanel for the weekend  !!


----------



## NY2005

NY2005 said:


> I could squeeze out a deer brown small lily! Then maybe some Chanel for the weekend  !!


Maybe we should have a day of the week where we all try to carry the same bag.....like lily Friday or bays Wednesday. That would be fab.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> No way......there really is one! Did you know that?



Yes.... I knew this existed. Just need to find one to buy!!! I love it. And I Don't do dresses!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Maybe we should have a day of the week where we all try to carry the same bag.....like lily Friday or bays Wednesday. That would be fab.



That would be good.. What shall we carry and when? You decide...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> I could squeeze out a deer brown small lily! Then maybe some Chanel for the weekend  !!



Me likey


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> That would be good.. What shall we carry and when? You decide...


Maybe we need to build up to it , we could start with the classic bays perhaps ...maybe we could start it next week. Bayswater Wednesday. We could then add a pic to the thread. Shall I start one? It could just be us!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> Maybe we need to build up to it , we could start with the classic bays perhaps ...maybe we could start it next week. Bayswater Wednesday. We could then add a pic to the thread. Shall I start one? It could just be us!



Yeah go on....I'll post on there for you... Will be all scribbled up.


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Yeah go on....I'll post on there for you... Will be all scribbled up.


Ok,...I've started the thread. Must remember to use Bayswater on Wednesday!!!!!


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Ok,...I've started the thread. Must remember to use Bayswater on Wednesday!!!!!



That's so funny, I bet we all do it and you forget!!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> That's so funny, I bet we all do it and you forget!!


 me and my great ideas. I will,write a reminder on my hand!!! Like I did at school !


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> me and my great ideas. I will,write a reminder on my hand!!! Like I did at school !



I will remind you.., am getting scribble family ready for their outing now. Photo to will here later... When I remember !!


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> I will remind you.., am getting scribble family ready for their outing now. Photo to will here later... When I remember !!


Looking forward to see the scribbly family


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Here you go ...


----------



## NY2005

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here you go ...


I see nothing.....or did I look too soon .....or are they covered under snow


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Have a look above now.  I added them to my post


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here you go ...




Great to see your scribbly ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> Great to see your scribbly ladies! [emoji7]



Thanks Ludmilla


----------



## Kendie26

Took this for our quick food store trip! I'll do Bays Wednesday too (as long as it's not raining like crazy!)


----------



## Skater

SBS for Bayswater Wednesday


----------



## the_baglover

Kendie26 said:


> Took this for our quick food store trip! I'll do Bays Wednesday too (as long as it's not raining like crazy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294470



That's a cute bag. Is it canvas or plastic?


----------



## Kendie26

the_baglover said:


> That's a cute bag. Is it canvas or plastic?



Thank you baglover! It's a heavy duty cotton.  My guess is that these bags were made for the runway show (but I really don't know since I've never been to one!)  I don't use it as a bookbag or purse....I bought it because the print was so cute & I have it hanging on  my office doornob at home for decoration. I just grabbed it the other day for a quick,light trip to the market.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you baglover! It's a heavy duty cotton.  My guess is that these bags were made for the runway show (but I really don't know since I've never been to one!)  I don't use it as a bookbag or purse....I bought it because the print was so cute & I have it hanging on  my office doornob at home for decoration. I just grabbed it the other day for a quick,light trip to the market.


These used to be made for fashion week, with a different design for each collection. Great pic &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Took this for our quick food store trip! I'll do Bays Wednesday too (as long as it's not raining like crazy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294470




[emoji173]&#65039; that cute little fox!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; that cute little fox!


Thank you both Mooshooshoo & Ludmilla! I literally saw a real fox running down our driveway early in the morning recently & he made me think of this Mulberry bag right away...ha!


----------



## cyryla

My fav work bag


----------



## noreaster714

My mulberry Alexa chocolate! Love [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

the_baglover said:


> That's a cute bag. Is it canvas or plastic?




You can still find them pop up in eBay, I got this one from 2011, it came to me new 
	

		
			
		

		
	




But it's  getting a bit grubby now as I use it for the commute to work and the newspaper ink gets all over it 

When I get bored on the commute  I look at all the pics


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here you go ...







Kendie26 said:


> Took this for our quick food store trip! I'll do Bays Wednesday too (as long as it's not raining like crazy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294470







Skater said:


> SBS for Bayswater Wednesday
> 
> View attachment 3296958







cyryla said:


> View attachment 3297069
> 
> My fav work bag




Loving them all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> You can still find them pop up in eBay, I got this one from 2011, it came to me new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3297210
> 
> 
> But it's  getting a bit grubby now as I use it for the commute to work and the newspaper ink gets all over it
> 
> When I get bored on the commute  I look at all the pics




That's a great fun bag, too. Ha! Perfect for commuting. [emoji6]


----------



## noreaster714

Kendie26 said:


> Took this for our quick food store trip! I'll do Bays Wednesday too (as long as it's not raining like crazy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294470




This is so cute!


----------



## remainsilly

Oxblood nvt bays.
With lovely surprise gift, from lovely & surprising man in my life. &#9829;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood nvt bays.
> 
> With lovely surprise gift, from lovely & surprising man in my life. [emoji813]




[emoji173]&#65039; this! Man in your life is a darling. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood nvt bays.
> With lovely surprise gift, from lovely & surprising man in my life. &#9829;


Lovely!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, ladies.  &#9829;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood nvt bays.
> With lovely surprise gift, from lovely & surprising man in my life. &#9829;


Gorgeous! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kmora

My Lily followed me to work today!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Eggplant Mitzy is coming to work today.


----------



## Slowhand

Tobacco Effie will be popping out to the shops later.


----------



## Slowhand

Kmora said:


> My Lily followed me to work today!
> View attachment 3298747


Off to make a coffee  inspired by you . Lovely Lily BTW !


----------



## Kmora

Slowhand said:


> Off to make a coffee  inspired by you . Lovely Lily BTW !




Thank you  coffee is a good combination to a Mulberry bag


----------



## Slowhand

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood nvt bays.
> With lovely surprise gift, from lovely & surprising man in my life. &#9829;


Would love to see a bigger pic of the beautiful necklace please .


----------



## Slowhand

Kmora said:


> Thank you  coffee is a good combination to a Mulberry bag


----------



## binny

Oak Shiny Leopard Mitzi today, lunching with O.H. and his Dad in the Cotswolds.


----------



## binny

Slowhand said:


> Tobacco Effie will be popping out to the shops later.


That Effie is gorgeous Slowhand, I need to keep my eye out for one of those.


----------



## Slowhand

binny said:


> Oak Shiny Leopard Mitzi today, lunching with O.H. and his Dad in the Cotswolds.


Oooh  lunch with Mitzy  in the Cotswolds  how lovely - not The Wild Rabbit by any chance ?


----------



## Slowhand

binny said:


> That Effie is gorgeous Slowhand, I need to keep my eye out for one of those.


She's a rare colour Binny - but she's lovely in the  core colours + olive imo .


----------



## binny

Slowhand said:


> Oooh  lunch with Mitzy  in the Cotswolds  how lovely - not The Wild Rabbit by any chance ?


Really not sure yet Slow, O.H. is making the decision, but you can guarantee it will be somewhere where he can get a decent steak! I on the other hand will be Mulberry spotting, you can see a ton of them in the Cotswolds, usually, Bays, Somersets and Darias. Where is the Wild Rabbit Slow, I will have to Google it, sounds like a great place to lunch!


----------



## Slowhand

binny said:


> Really not sure yet Slow, O.H. is making the decision, but you can guarantee it will be somewhere where he can get a decent steak! I on the other hand will be Mulberry spotting, you can see a ton of them in the Cotswolds, usually, Bays, Somersets and Darias. Where is the Wild Rabbit Slow, I will have to Google it, sounds like a great place to lunch!


https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...Rabbit-Chipping_Norton_Cotswolds_England.html

We had lunch once and it was yummy .


----------



## remainsilly

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous! &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks, Mo. &#9829;


----------



## remainsilly

Slowhand said:


> Would love to see a bigger pic of the beautiful necklace please .



Sorry, Slow.
Crap camera goes fuzzy, so larger image is big light blur. 

Did you have a specific question?


----------



## noreaster714

Kmora said:


> My Lily followed me to work today!
> View attachment 3298747




[emoji7]


----------



## Slowhand

remainsilly said:


> Sorry, Slow.
> Crap camera goes fuzzy, so larger image is big light blur.
> 
> Did you have a specific question?


No worries - its just so pretty


----------



## binny

Slowhand said:


> https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...Rabbit-Chipping_Norton_Cotswolds_England.html
> 
> We had lunch once and it was yummy .


Thanks for the link Slow, just read the reviews and it sounds outstanding, I'm so pleased you had a good experience there. We actually went to a great pub neat Ledbury, Herefordshire, The Oak at a village called Staplow. Outstanding service, great, great food. Highly recommend it to anyone in the area. No Mulberry viewings except Mitzi, but highly enjoyable experience. Sorry folks didn't mean to turn the forum into a restaurant guide!


----------



## Mulbs

Using black nickel bays today! &#128512;


----------



## binny

Mulbs said:


> Using black nickel bays today! &#128512;


That is a truly stunning Bays Mulbs, she's just gorgeous. Why oh why doesn't Mulberry do more silver hardware, it's so classy.


----------



## Mulbs

binny said:


> That is a truly stunning Bays Mulbs, she's just gorgeous. Why oh why doesn't Mulberry do more silver hardware, it's so classy.


Thanks Binny! Sorry about the sideways shot!


----------



## Skater

Slowhand said:


> No worries - its just so pretty





remainsilly said:


> Sorry, Slow.
> Crap camera goes fuzzy, so larger image is big light blur.
> 
> Did you have a specific question?



I love this necklace too! Gorgeous, and understated. Is it from a brand we may have in the UK?


----------



## remainsilly

Skater said:


> I love this necklace too! Gorgeous, and understated. Is it from a brand we may have in the UK?



Thanks, Skater. 

It's a Roberto Coin piece.


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, Skater.
> 
> It's a Roberto Coin piece.


Thanks! Off to Google it. Exactly my kind of jewellery!


----------



## Louliu71

Cheating and first time ever..... With Chloe mini Marcie 



But still loving daria zip around small purse and hibiscus tassel keyring


----------



## mrsbambam

Louliu71 said:


> Cheating and first time ever..... With Chloe mini Marcie
> View attachment 3299712
> 
> 
> But still loving daria zip around small purse and hibiscus tassel keyring
> 
> View attachment 3299713




Gorgeous!!! Enjoy her!

And good to see the mulberry loyalty continuing inside!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Cheating and first time ever..... With Chloe mini Marcie
> View attachment 3299712
> 
> 
> But still loving daria zip around small purse and hibiscus tassel keyring
> 
> View attachment 3299713



Lou, she's stunning. I've not been a fan before but I'm starting to really love this little bag as it appears it's a bit of a tardis.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Cheating and first time ever..... With Chloe mini Marcie
> View attachment 3299712
> 
> 
> But still loving daria zip around small purse and hibiscus tassel keyring
> 
> View attachment 3299713




Love how your Daria peeks out of Marcie. My two favorite brands together. [emoji4]


----------



## Marjan79

I got my neon yellow kite tote today. Gosh im so in love with it &#9786;&#65039;

Im Dutch sorry for my bad english &#128521;


----------



## Louliu71

mrsbambam said:


> Gorgeous!!! Enjoy her!
> 
> And good to see the mulberry loyalty continuing inside!




Thank you

Absolutely and always looking good for more M [emoji51]



Ukpandagirl said:


> Lou, she's stunning. I've not been a fan before but I'm starting to really love this little bag as it appears it's a bit of a tardis.




French purse, iPhone, keys and more - perfect errand bag &#128578;



Ludmilla said:


> Love how your Daria peeks out of Marcie. My two favorite brands together. [emoji4]




Now my two ..... Well only two [emoji7]



Marjan79 said:


> I got my neon yellow kite tote today. Gosh im so in love with it [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> Im Dutch sorry for my bad english [emoji6]




Welcome ..... Again and we've all been waiting for a kite reveal, a bag after my own heart in midnight or Oxblood


----------



## Marjan79

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you
> Welcome ..... Again and we've all been waiting for a kite reveal, a bag after my own heart in midnight or Oxblood



I will do a review tomorrow its 08:04pm here to dark for good pics


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Cheating and first time ever..... With Chloe mini Marcie
> View attachment 3299712
> 
> 
> But still loving daria zip around small purse and hibiscus tassel keyring
> 
> View attachment 3299713


She's lovely. I'm glad you like her. Your mulberry ourse looks good with her too


----------



## Sami_83

Medium black lily and my Louis scarf which has photo bombed ! &#128514;


----------



## ElainePG

Sami_83 said:


> Medium black lily and my Louis scarf which has photo bombed ! &#128514;


Pretty! That Lily looks pearl-grey, not black... it it my monitor, your camera, or are we both confused???


----------



## Sami_83

ElainePG said:


> Pretty! That Lily looks pearl-grey, not black... it it my monitor, your camera, or are we both confused???




It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X


----------



## binny

Sami_83 said:


> It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X


Wow, Sami a lovely family, I adore your blue Lily, is that the slate blue, or the other blue, I can't remember the name but it's gorgeous. I really must add it to my collection, such a useful colour. Great family photo.


----------



## Sami_83

binny said:


> Wow, Sami a lovely family, I adore your blue Lily, is that the slate blue, or the other blue, I can't remember the name but it's gorgeous. I really must add it to my collection, such a useful colour. Great family photo.



It's Steel Blue binny such a versatile colour it's my grocery shopping bag as I can wear it cross body X


----------



## Skater

Sami_83 said:


> It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X


Lovely collection!


----------



## ElainePG

Sami_83 said:


> It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X


You have a beautiful family!


----------



## Sami_83

ElainePG said:


> You have a beautiful family!


Thank you x


----------



## Sami_83

Skater said:


> Lovely collection!



Thank you x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Sami_83 said:


> It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X



Fab family photo - love all your peices.


----------



## tinks14

I'm new here and new to Mulberry. Loving all your bags and pictures.  Today I've got my newly purchased Bayswater with me, so very excited and we have a fun day ahead of work, plane, train and car travel. Such a lucky bag and I'm so much luckier


----------



## Ria2011

Mole grey medium lily for dinner yesterday


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily for dinner yesterday


Love medium lily. She's a beauty Ria2011


----------



## Marjan79

I use the locked cosmetic purse in aqua green as clutch today.


----------



## MiniMabel

tinks14 said:


> I'm new here and new to Mulberry. Loving all your bags and pictures.  Today I've got my newly purchased Bayswater with me, so very excited and we have a fun day ahead of work, plane, train and car travel. Such a lucky bag and I'm so much luckier




Welcome!   Post a picture of your Bayswater to share!


----------



## mrsbambam

Marjan79 said:


> I use the locked cosmetic purse in aqua green as clutch today.




Wow! all that Aqua green is to die for. Lovely


----------



## Slowhand

mrsbambam said:


> Wow! all that Aqua green is to die for. Lovely


I agree - it's beautiful


----------



## Slowhand

tinks14 said:


> I'm new here and new to Mulberry. Loving all your bags and pictures.  Today I've got my newly purchased Bayswater with me, so very excited and we have a fun day ahead of work, plane, train and car travel. Such a lucky bag and I'm so much luckier


:useless:  Welcome !


----------



## DiJe40

Ria2011 said:


> Mole grey medium lily for dinner yesterday




Love the bag..the color! Wish I had one like that [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Love medium lily. She's a beauty Ria2011





DiJe40 said:


> Love the bag..the color! Wish I had one like that [emoji5]&#65039;


Thanks for the lovely comments ladies : )


----------



## Ria2011

Marjan79 said:


> I use the locked cosmetic purse in aqua green as clutch today.


Your aqua green collection is gorgeous Marjan79, such a beautiful colour


----------



## tinks14

Slowhand said:


> :useless:  Welcome !


Thank you for your comments. Here is my new purchase.


----------



## Sami_83

Ukpandagirl said:


> Fab family photo - love all your peices.


Thank you x


----------



## DutchMulberry

Marjan79 said:


> I use the locked cosmetic purse in aqua green as clutch today.




This is all beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Daffydil

tinks14 said:


> Thank you for your comments. Here is my new purchase.



Beautiful Bayswater!!! I I love the colour its a great purchase!


----------



## ElainePG

Marjan79 said:


> I use the locked cosmetic purse in aqua green as clutch today.


Such a pretty shade!


----------



## ElainePG

tinks14 said:


> Thank you for your comments. Here is my new purchase.


Love your Bays. It looks like a match for my Bays D-Z: taupe glossy goat. Am I close?


----------



## linette.ll

Out with my mini today. Am in love with it!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

out with my Alexa Camera Bag today.... just love her for a few bits and bobs...  Bayswater tomorrow obviously....  !!


----------



## Ludmilla

tinks14 said:


> Thank you for your comments. Here is my new purchase.







linette.ll said:


> Out with my mini today. Am in love with it!







Ukpandagirl said:


> out with my Alexa Camera Bag today.... just love her for a few bits and bobs...  Bayswater tomorrow obviously....  !!




Love your bags, ladies! [emoji7]


----------



## tinks14

ElainePG said:


> Love your Bays. It looks like a match for my Bays D-Z: taupe glossy goat. Am I close?


The colour is called putty. I think it is an outlet only colour. I got it at Kildaire Village in Dublin this weekend. I didn't think they'd have any Bayswaters based on research I'd done and my other half thought our bank balance was safe! But they had quite a few black, grey, green, orange a yellow small Bayswater satchel I was very surprised (sorry I don't know the actual names of the colours other than the putty I got). Worth a visit if anyone is in Dublin.


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> out with my Alexa Camera Bag today.... just love her for a few bits and bobs...  Bayswater tomorrow obviously....  !!


Sweet style... don't think I've ever seen this one before.


----------



## ElainePG

tinks14 said:


> The colour is called putty. I think it is an outlet only colour. I got it at Kildaire Village in Dublin this weekend. I didn't think they'd have any Bayswaters based on research I'd done *and my other half thought our bank balance was safe*! But they had quite a few black, grey, green, orange a yellow small Bayswater satchel I was very surprised (sorry I don't know the actual names of the colours other than the putty I got). Worth a visit if anyone is in Dublin.



 Lucky you! I think you picked a terrific color.


----------



## ksuromax

hi everyone! these 2 beauties are with me today


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> hi everyone! these 2 beauties are with me today




Very pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle today. [emoji4]


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sami_83 said:


> It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X



Lovely steel lily is fab
What size is your bryn? Looks lovely


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! [emoji7]



Thanks!


----------



## Kmora

My lovely oxblood Lily!  



I will have to rotate soon! It is getting all my attention right now


----------



## Sami_83

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely steel lily is fab
> What size is your bryn? Looks lovely



It's the large size elvis, still good as new since the day hubby suprised me with it! It has seen rain, sun, and even snow! X


----------



## Kendie26

medium Lily


----------



## Mulbs

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3306933
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium Lily


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulbs said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks so much Mulbs!! I always smile when I see your avatar as I totally love mushroom metallic Lily !


----------



## princesspig

Black Alexa with silver hardware - just got it and I love the size of it


----------



## Mulbs

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Mulbs!! I always smile when I see your avatar as I totally love mushroom metallic Lily !


So good to know that my avatar has such a positive effect on you! I notice you have a mini metallic lily which looks lovely.


----------



## Kmora

Mulbs said:


> So good to know that my avatar has such a positive effect on you! I notice you have a mini metallic lily which looks lovely.




I also think the mushroom is gorgeous in combination with the Lily! Really would love a mini lily in mushroom  a SA told me that the color behind the metallic is taupe. So if it wears of you still have a nice color beneath.


----------



## Mulbs

Kmora said:


> I also think the mushroom is gorgeous in combination with the Lily! Really would love a mini lily in mushroom  a SA told me that the color behind the metallic is taupe. So if it wears of you still have a nice color beneath.


Haven't seen a really worn MM lily yet but good to know that it's really two bags in one! 
Hope you manage to get a mini one day!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

princesspig said:


> Black Alexa with silver hardware - just got it and I love the size of it



Love that combo. Your avatar pic is just adorable...


----------



## Lykke

Sami_83 said:


> It's the lighting Hun, here's my family pic X


Uaaa... Whats the name of the beauty on the left?


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> I also think the mushroom is gorgeous in combination with the Lily! Really would love a mini lily in mushroom  a SA told me that the color behind the metallic is taupe. So if it wears of you still have a nice color beneath.



Oh wow that is interesting! I have the mini Lily in mushroom metallic (bet you will love it if/when you get one!) & also have the french purse in mushroom metallic (which I use pretty much daily)~the quality is so great that there's been no signs of use on the wallet yet & I've had it for about a year now.


----------



## Kendie26

Lykke said:


> Uaaa... Whats the name of the beauty on the left?



"Bryn" bag on far left in back... BEAUTIFUL family!!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

remainsilly said:


> Oxblood nvt bays.
> With lovely surprise gift, from lovely & surprising man in my life. &#9829;


 Its a beautiful bag, and what a beautiful gift as well


----------



## Sami_83

Lykke said:


> Uaaa... Whats the name of the beauty on the left?



It's my large Bryn X


----------



## Kmora

Mulbs said:


> Haven't seen a really worn MM lily yet but good to know that it's really two bags in one!
> Hope you manage to get a mini one day!




Yeah, very good to know since I have read issues about the color fading. That was why I asked them and they confirmed that the metallic color is sprayed onto a taupe bag  and I hope they were right haha! 

I also hope that


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Oh wow that is interesting! I have the mini Lily in mushroom metallic (bet you will love it if/when you get one!) & also have the french purse in mushroom metallic (which I use pretty much daily)~the quality is so great that there's been no signs of use on the wallet yet & I've had it for about a year now.




So you think the mushroom color is durable enough for a purse?! That would be awesome then since I have really been looking at those but never bought one...


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> So you think the mushroom color is durable enough for a purse?! That would be awesome then since I have really been looking at those but never bought one...



My experience with the mushroom metallic french purse/wallet has been fabulous. I was just showing it to someone the other week since they asked what it was & I told them I've had it for a year or so & there's been no signs of wear (which is kind of hard to believe since it's a daily use item)Only on occasion do I take out my license & credit card & use a very small card  case for a small bag that I might carry.  I think you'd be pleased with it!!

**Maybe MULBS can weigh in on the use / wear of her Lily in mm.


----------



## Marjan79

I took my kite tote out today. Big enough to carry some big a4 (US letter) envelops [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Swedengirl

My oak Alexa got to enjoy a bit of sunshine with me today. Due to lack of mirrors outdoors I took one when i came home.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cheating with Louis Vuitton


----------



## Marjan79

I have (still) only one Mulberry [emoji16]


----------



## ElainePG

Marjan79 said:


> I have (still) only one Mulberry [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308548


Is that the new Kite?


----------



## Marjan79

ElainePG said:


> Is that the new Kite?




Yes it is. I have her for 2 weeks now. It's perfect for me. The other leather kites where so stiff. This one is more flexible


----------



## NY2005

J.A.N. said:


> Cheating with Louis Vuitton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308544


i love this J.A.N x


----------



## NY2005

Marjan79 said:


> I have (still) only one Mulberry [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308548


She's looking lovely , I'm pleased you are enjoying her


----------



## J.A.N.

NY2005 said:


> i love this J.A.N x



Thanks it's a beautiful bag &#10084;&#65039; this will be inside it soon. &#128525;


----------



## Marjan79

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks it's a beautiful bag [emoji173]&#65039; this will be inside it soon. [emoji7]




Love the blue!


----------



## J.A.N.

Marjan79 said:


> Love the blue!



That's why it's my fav colour. &#127744;&#127744;&#127744;


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> I have (still) only one Mulberry [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308548




Well, it's not just any bag that ostrich kite  it is wonderful and looked great on you in your modelling pic a while ago.

For this bag you could have had more than 7 regular Mulberrys  so I have three but yours is like the queen


----------



## Marjan79

Kmora said:


> Well, it's not just any bag that ostrich kite  it is wonderful and looked great on you in your modelling pic a while ago.
> 
> For this bag you could have had more than 7 regular Mulberrys  so I have three but yours is like the queen




I know. I try to let the price dissapear in my head. Like my husband say: it's a bag use it [emoji23]


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> I know. I try to let the price dissapear in my head. Like my husband say: it's a bag use it [emoji23]




You should use it! It's great!  I have no experience from ostrich but have heard it wears lovely - so rock it!


----------



## Kendie26

Swedengirl said:


> My oak Alexa got to enjoy a bit of sunshine with me today. Due to lack of mirrors outdoors I took one when i came home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307944



This style looks FABULOUS on you!!! I can't figure out why I never got an Alexa but your pic makes me want one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah2079

Blue camo Cara at work today &#128525;


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3310202



Squeee&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;
Lady Oak is out & about!
Perfect style for Easter--with braided handle/details.
Posh bunny.


----------



## NY2005

Oxblood medium lily. I am planning to use 'a lily a day' over the Easter weekend. I have four medium. They don't get used anywhere near as much as they should.


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> Oxblood medium lily. I am planning to use 'a lily a day' over the Easter weekend. I have four medium. They don't get used anywhere near as much as they should.


Brilliant!

Omg--an "Easter lily" thread would rock. 
(Hinting)


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Omg--an "Easter lily" thread would rock.
> (Hinting)


Ha! Agree!!!!! Easter lily. You do this one remainsilly  I promise to contribute. Let's do this.


----------



## NY2005

Sarah2079 said:


> Blue camo Cara at work today &#128525;


Lovely. Cara is very popular in here at the moment, more so than ever.


----------



## tinks14

Sarah2079 said:


> Blue camo Cara at work today &#128525;


Lovely Cara - and the first time someone has posted a pic that really shows the camo detail. Thank you looks great, enjoy using her.


----------



## Sarah2079

tinks14 said:


> Lovely Cara - and the first time someone has posted a pic that really shows the camo detail. Thank you looks great, enjoy using her.



Thank you. We have really bright white lights in the office so it has helped to show the camo. It is slightly darker in real life xx


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Squeee&#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;
> 
> Lady Oak is out & about!
> 
> Perfect style for Easter--with braided handle/details.
> 
> Posh bunny.




 Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039; She is still a bit shy and loves her dustbag too much. [emoji6]



NY2005 said:


> Oxblood medium lily. I am planning to use 'a lily a day' over the Easter weekend. I have four medium. They don't get used anywhere near as much as they should.




Beautiful! 
And yay on the Lily thread! [emoji7]


----------



## mrsbambam

NY2005 said:


> Oxblood medium lily. I am planning to use 'a lily a day' over the Easter weekend. I have four medium. They don't get used anywhere near as much as they should.




What a lovely bag! And big yes to Lily thread!


----------



## Skater

Oxblood SBS (possibly about to be given a rest as daily work bag, as small DZ tote wants to come out to play)... in homage to Collonil's superpowers


----------



## Sarah2079

Skater said:


> Oxblood SBS (possibly about to be given a rest as daily work bag, as small DZ tote wants to come out to play)... in homage to Collonil's superpowers
> 
> View attachment 3310592



Love this bag &#128525;, I'm currently on the look out for one preloved as I've bought three new ones in the last few months and funds are suggesting I recycle &#128514; Xx


----------



## Mulbs

Kendie26 said:


> My experience with the mushroom metallic french purse/wallet has been fabulous. I was just showing it to someone the other week since they asked what it was & I told them I've had it for a year or so & there's been no signs of wear (which is kind of hard to believe since it's a daily use item)Only on occasion do I take out my license & credit card & use a very small card  case for a small bag that I might carry.  I think you'd be pleased with it!!
> 
> **Maybe MULBS can weigh in on the use / wear of her Lily in mm.


I have a few lilies so MM has not had heavy use. Still looking like new though. Love this finish!


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Oxblood SBS (possibly about to be given a rest as daily work bag, as small DZ tote wants to come out to play)... in homage to Collonil's superpowers
> 
> View attachment 3310592




Love it, had mine out for a while now too, in fact probably the longest i haven't rotated for and to think I was almost ready to move her on

Would you not use your black town as an everyday bag?


----------



## binny

Dug out my old and very trusted little Oak Blenheim to go food shopping for the weekend. This little number is surprisingly useful and just doesn't get used enough!


----------



## princesspig

Black Alexa again:


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Black Alexa again:


Adorable , great bag and cute furry friend.


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Love it, had mine out for a while now too, in fact probably the longest i haven't rotated for and to think I was almost ready to move her on
> 
> Would you not use your black town as an everyday bag?


For home, yes - but not really smart enough for work


----------



## Ukpandagirl

princesspig said:


> Black Alexa again:



Adorable bag and doggie !!


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Oxblood SBS (possibly about to be given a rest as daily work bag, as small DZ tote wants to come out to play)... in homage to Collonil's superpowers
> 
> View attachment 3310592


That's a very impressive endorsement of Collonil! Did you treat it with the cream, the spray, or both? If both, in which order? (I treat with the spray, and only use the cream if the leather looks as though it needs spiffing up, but I'm not sure that I'm doing it correctly.)


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Adorable , great bag and cute furry friend.


+1


----------



## Mooshooshoo

princesspig said:


> Black Alexa again:


Gorgeous pic &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Gringach

ElainePG said:


> That's a very impressive endorsement of Collonil! Did you treat it with the cream, the spray, or both? If both, in which order? (I treat with the spray, and only use the cream if the leather looks as though it needs spiffing up, but I'm not sure that I'm doing it correctly.)



I always start with the gel - I love how the leather looks once it has dried and that you polish it with a soft cloth - And then apply the spray as it dries the leather..


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> I always start with the gel - I love how the leather looks once it has dried and that you polish it with a soft cloth - And then apply the spray as it dries the leather..


Thanks, Gringach... good advice!


----------



## PussInPearls

princesspig said:


> Black Alexa again:


What a wonderful pic! Great bag and what an adoribel face


----------



## Mulbs

Oak East West Bays is my travelling companion to the airport today!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulbs said:


> Oak East West Bays is my travelling companion to the airport today!


Great, classic bag. Safe travels!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black Daria satchel today.
Oxblood medium Daria hobo yesterday
Black regular lily in the evenings.
Just perfect on holiday (as the darias lie flat in the suitcase and lily tales up very little space) although my travel tote is my MK jet set tote with zip top.


----------



## Mulbs

ElainePG said:


> Great, classic bag. Safe travels!



Thanks ElainePG! Arrived safely and enjoying the sun. &#128512;


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> That's a very impressive endorsement of Collonil! Did you treat it with the cream, the spray, or both? If both, in which order? (I treat with the spray, and only use the cream if the leather looks as though it needs spiffing up, but I'm not sure that I'm doing it correctly.)


ElainePG, I just sprayed this one when I bought it as the leather didn't need any moisturising treatment - then treated with the gel a couple of months later (luckily the day before some heavy rain!). Didn't spray again (would have if I'd checked the weather forecast), but luckily the gel seems to waterproof well enough!

In general if you need to use both treatments I'd use gel, then spray as Gringach says - I think the spray might affect absorption of moisturising gel.


----------



## Pessie

No Mulberry, carrying my Zanelatto Postina today


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> No Mulberry, carrying my Zanelatto Postina today




Lovely! [emoji7] Do you enjoy using her?


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! [emoji7] Do you enjoy using her?



Yes  especially as the leather's getting a bit more character now.  Did you go for an M yet? Or are you still holding strong?!


----------



## ivdw

Love that bag!!

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EllieBo

Hi ladies ! Carried my oxblood Daria Satchel as usual to work and came home to a parcel waiting for me from Hill and Friends . I tried the Satchel with silver hardware. Decided immediately not for me & returned to the Post Office. I called Cheshire Oaks on the off chance & to my surprise they had in stock one black glossy goat large DelRey , which I've seen twice carried by ladies and thought what a lovely looking bag and Guess what   has come home with me ? !!!  I'm so pleased,  everything I need in a bag - simple design and classy  & perfect for everyday !!  Seems sturdy & structured but soft and smooshy at the same time with the handy pocket running along the front - love this bag !!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EllieBo said:


> Hi ladies ! Carried my oxblood Daria Satchel as usual to work and came home to a parcel waiting for me from Hill and Friends . I tried the Satchel with silver hardware. Decided immediately not for me & returned to the Post Office. I called Cheshire Oaks on the off chance & to my surprise they had in stock one black glossy goat large DelRey , which I've seen twice carried by ladies and thought what a lovely looking bag and Guess what   has come home with me ? !!!  I'm so pleased,  everything I need in a bag - simple design and classy  & perfect for everyday !!  Seems sturdy & structured but soft and smooshy at the same time with the handy pocket running along the front - love this bag !!



Lucky you! Please share photos of your lovely new bag.


----------



## EllieBo

Hi CPrincess ! 
I've never posted a picture before as I'm fairly new ! I'll have an attempt tomorrow after work !!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EllieBo said:


> Hi CPrincess !
> I've never posted a picture before as I'm fairly new ! I'll have an attempt tomorrow after work !!!



Ok. It is easy to do if you have the purse forum app and a smart phone.


----------



## EllieBo

Got both so I'll have a go ! Thanks for that - I'm a bit in awe of people who post pictures of their lovely bags .


----------



## Slowhand

EllieBo said:


> Hi CPrincess !
> I've never posted a picture before as I'm fairly new ! I'll have an attempt tomorrow after work !!!


Trust me it's easy . If I can do it anyone can  Choose the ' Go advanced' option and select a pic from your library and attach it .


----------



## EllieBo




----------



## EllieBo

Tadah!  Hope this works !  My new lovely DelRey


----------



## Slowhand

EllieBo said:


> Tadah!  Hope this works !  My new lovely DelRey


----------



## Mooshooshoo

EllieBo said:


> View attachment 3315773



Congratulations! and welcome to the mulberry forum


----------



## EllieBo

Thanks Slow & Princess ! So chuffed I've mastered the technology - feel like a real Purse Form Member now !!! x


----------



## EllieBo

Thank you Moo too! [emoji3]


----------



## Sarah2079

EllieBo said:


> View attachment 3315773



Just gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## CPrincessUK

EllieBo said:


> View attachment 3315773



She is gorgeous!! Congratulations.


----------



## CPrincessUK

EllieBo said:


> Thanks Slow & Princess ! So chuffed I've mastered the technology - feel like a real Purse Form Member now !!! x



No problem!! I love seeing everyone's bag babies!


----------



## EllieBo

Thanks Sarah [emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Yes  especially as the leather's getting a bit more character now.  Did you go for an M yet? Or are you still holding strong?!




Still holding strong, because I have bought a Bayswater. [emoji38] 
Glad that you like her. I think they are great bags and the original silk leather is very nice. [emoji4]


----------



## nushles

EllieBo said:


> View attachment 3315773




She's lovely!! Congrats [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

EllieBo said:


> View attachment 3315773




Very pretty! [emoji7]
Welcome to the forum. [emoji4]


----------



## EllieBo

Thanks nushles and Ludmilla [emoji2]


----------



## Swedengirl

Today Im going "light" with only my croc embossed oxblood zip around wallet. Its the best one i owned! Fits My iPhone 6 in its own pocket and loads of cards. Also it looks great to carry alone.


----------



## ElainePG

EllieBo said:


> Tadah!  Hope this works !  My new lovely DelRey


Lovely bag, EllieBo!


----------



## EllieBo

Thanks very much Elaine ! She's just had a thorough  spray of Collonil ready for a trip out tomorrow. Shouldn't need to baby the Glossy goat leather tho ' !


----------



## EllieBo

Looks fabulous and the embossed leather looks amazing  [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## nushles

Swedengirl said:


> Today Im going "light" with only my croc embossed oxblood zip around wallet. Its the best one i owned! Fits My iPhone 6 in its own pocket and loads of cards. Also it looks great to carry alone.
> 
> View attachment 3316363




This is very pretty [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

EllieBo said:


> Thanks very much Elaine ! She's just had a thorough  spray of Collonil ready for a trip out tomorrow. *Shouldn't need to baby the Glossy goat leather* tho ' !



I have a Bays D-Z in glossy goat and I don't do a thing to it other than spray it once before the rainy season. I've never needed to condition it with Colonil gel... though I suppose the time may come. Then again, I don't carry it nearly often enough.


----------



## EllieBo

The glossy goat does seem a durable lightweight leather and good for a rainy climate. You should give your Bays DZ an airing Elaine - it's a really good looking bag !! [emoji2]


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I have a Bays D-Z in glossy goat and I don't do a thing to it other than spray it once before the rainy season. I've never needed to condition it with Colonil gel... though I suppose the time may come. Then again, I don't carry it nearly often enough.


Based on previous exchanges we have the same bag (taupe small Bays D-Z tote) - and I have only ever sprayed mine once, it just doesn't seem to need any other treatment. I used it daily over several months last year for work, and am about to do the same again...

Worth noting though that this bag (assuming you still have the same one!) is shiny goat, not glossy goat - just in case of any resulting leather care confusion!

My SDR is glossy goat, and very robust but does get treated from time to time with a conditioning cream before re-spraying.

Shiny goat doesn't seem to dry out at all... But I will report back if I have any issues over the next few months!


----------



## lilshopaholic

Going to Berlin for the weekend, so decided to bring out the SBS Heritage in nightshade as my travel companion due to its perfect size, compared to my usual day bag which is the Travel Camera bag


----------



## Jemstar

I'm very new to this forum, but I'm loving all your beautiful bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

lilshopaholic said:


> Going to Berlin for the weekend, so decided to bring out the SBS Heritage in nightshade as my travel companion due to its perfect size, compared to my usual day bag which is the Travel Camera bag




This is perfect for a trip. I hope you enjoy Berlin. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunfeather

lilshopaholic said:


> Going to Berlin for the weekend, so decided to bring out the SBS Heritage in nightshade as my travel companion due to its perfect size, compared to my usual day bag which is the Travel Camera bag


Great bag &#128525; Enjoy Berlin &#128522;


----------



## Skater

Jemstar said:


> I'm very new to this forum, but I'm loving all your beautiful bags!


Welcome! And beware - looking at all the lovely bags on here can lead to unintended purchases


----------



## NY2005

lilshopaholic said:


> Going to Berlin for the weekend, so decided to bring out the SBS Heritage in nightshade as my travel companion due to its perfect size, compared to my usual day bag which is the Travel Camera bag


This is lovely. Enjoy your trip


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Based on previous exchanges we have the same bag (taupe small Bays D-Z tote) - and I have only ever sprayed mine once, it just doesn't seem to need any other treatment. I used it daily over several months last year for work, and am about to do the same again...
> 
> *Worth noting though that this bag (assuming you still have the same one!) is shiny goat, not glossy goat* - just in case of any resulting leather care confusion!
> 
> My SDR is glossy goat, and very robust but does get treated from time to time with a conditioning cream before re-spraying.
> 
> Shiny goat doesn't seem to dry out at all... But I will report back if I have any issues over the next few months!



I never knew that... could have sworn the SA told me "glossy goat," but it was a year ago, so I can't remember, and I'm too lazy to look for the paperwork.


----------



## ElainePG

EllieBo said:


> The glossy goat does seem a durable lightweight leather and good for a rainy climate.* You should give your Bays DZ an airing Elaine* - it's a really good looking bag !! [emoji2]


I'm planning on switching to it this week, as it happens! (So many bags... so little time... :shame: )


----------



## Kendie26

One of my favorite Mulberry colors-using as a clutch tonight


----------



## EllieBo

I know the feeling ! I was planning on taking my new Del Rey out for a spin and it was pouring with rain so ended up using my trusty Anthony . I should follow my own advice !!! [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> One of my favorite Mulberry colors-using as a clutch tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318484


Beautiful! Is the color Mulberry Pink?


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> One of my favorite Mulberry colors-using as a clutch tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318484




Is this the "make up pouch"? It doesn't look like the clemmie but it is close..


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Is this the "make up pouch"? It doesn't look like the clemmie but it is close..







ElainePG said:


> Beautiful! Is the color Mulberry Pink?




Hi ladies & thank you! Yes it's definitely the makeup /cosmetic pouch ( not Clemmie clutch) -I just like to use this as a clutch for a pop of color when I only need to carry a few essentials. I'm almost positive it's called "mulberry pink"-it's a vibrant, bright shade ( like a fushia or azalea shade) If anyone else can confirm exact color name, please do ( especially if I'm wrong!!) [emoji4]


----------



## Loveheart

Took my mushroom Lily out and she was accompanied by my new metallic mushroom purse


----------



## Kmora

Loveheart said:


> Took my mushroom Lily out and she was accompanied by my new metallic mushroom purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318898




One SA told me that the color under metallic mushroom is taupe, but it seems much more logical if it is this mishroom color  nice to see a picture with the color! And great lily + purse!


----------



## Kendie26

Loveheart said:


> Took my mushroom Lily out and she was accompanied by my new metallic mushroom purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318898



LOVE both! Gorgeous color Lily & I've had that exact mushroom metallic french purse for over a year now & it barely looks used. The quality has held up amazingly well for me (for an everyday wallet)~ Enjoy!


----------



## katemeehan

Oak Regular Alexa.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Kendie26 said:


> One of my favorite Mulberry colors-using as a clutch tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318484


Beautiful colours


----------



## Kendie26

Mooshooshoo said:


> Beautiful colours



thank you Mooshooshoo...the pinks are definitely happy colors


----------



## Marjan79

Lunch date with DH


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> Lunch date with DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320782




This bag makes me smile!  how do you find the ostrich now that you have used it for a while? Have you managed to stay away from color transfer?


----------



## Marjan79

Kmora said:


> This bag makes me smile!  how do you find the ostrich now that you have used it for a while? Have you managed to stay away from color transfer?




No color transfer at all and the ostrich is getting prettier every day. I really love the bag but I'm still (to) careful with it. The mulberry addiction is arrived and I love the Jamie too. It's not going to happen this year so I hope they will make the Jamie for a long time [emoji6]


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> No color transfer at all and the ostrich is getting prettier every day. I really love the bag but I'm still (to) careful with it. The mulberry addiction is arrived and I love the Jamie too. It's not going to happen this year so I hope they will make the Jamie for a long time [emoji6]




Love to hear that! Don't remember seeing Jamie, also from the new collection? I think it is fun to hear that you love the new collection! I don't hate it, but don't love it neither. And I want the old bags to stay haha. Additions are always good but they should keep the models I love!


----------



## Marjan79

Kmora said:


> Love to hear that! Don't remember seeing Jamie, also from the new collection? I think it is fun to hear that you love the new collection! I don't hate it, but don't love it neither. And I want the old bags to stay haha. Additions are always good but they should keep the models I love!




Ow I def love the older models also. The lily is to die for but the Jamie is more practical I didnt even knew its a new collection bag [emoji55]


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> Ow I def love the older models also. The lily is to die for but the Jamie is more practical I didnt even knew its a new collection bag [emoji55]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320834




Might not be new, maybe I just haven't noticed it  seems like a more typical Mulberry bag than most from the new collection.

And yes, the Lily is TDF!


----------



## nushles

Loveheart said:


> Took my mushroom Lily out and she was accompanied by my new metallic mushroom purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318898




Great combo!! [emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I never knew that... could have sworn the SA told me "glossy goat," but it was a year ago, so I can't remember, and I'm too lazy to look for the paperwork.


Paperwork is not my forté either 

If it helps they are still on M.com, and definitely the same leather.

Mine came out for its first 2016 outing today - has forgotten how lovely it is! Will take a pic sometime this week...


----------



## Indiana




----------



## Ukpandagirl

Indiana said:


>



Chocolate Anthony. She looks lush.  Is she one of the first wave of Anthony's to be made? Her leather looks way nicer than the chocolate ones you see now.  It looks thicker some how?


----------



## Indiana

Ukpandagirl said:


> Chocolate Anthony. She looks lush.  Is she one of the first wave of Anthony's to be made? Her leather looks way nicer than the chocolate ones you see now.  It looks thicker some how?




Ah thanks Panda!  It's actually only a year old but you're absolutely right about the leather.  I saw a new Choc in my Mulberry shop the other day and the leather was nowhere near as nice as mine - just got lucky I guess!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Indiana said:


> Ah thanks Panda!  It's actually only a year old but you're absolutely right about the leather.  I saw a new Choc in my Mulberry shop the other day and the leather was nowhere near as nice as mine - just got lucky I guess!



She's gorgeous and looks like mine (which is very old). Love yours lots.


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> She's gorgeous and looks like mine (which is very old). Love yours lots.



Mine is a very oldie too  and still used every day when I walk the dog.  Fabulous Darwin.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> Mine is a very oldie too  and still used every day when I walk the dog.  Fabulous Darwin.



Ah, look at that leather. That's the Mulberry I know and love. Gorgeous Darwin. Will post a pic of mine too. Just divine. Love yours too Pessie


----------



## Louliu71

Loving all the pics, especially yummy choc

Still carrying my SBS, longest ever without rotating work bag.

If anyone is losing the love for their collection, I'd suggest getting them out and giving them a going over with collonil gel or 1909. I have no love for the new collection and don't like the new locks without the tree,  but certainly feel the love for my current collection 

SBS had one coat of collonil 1909 last night and she looks revived this morning


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the pics, especially yummy choc
> 
> Still carrying my SBS, longest ever without rotating work bag.
> 
> If anyone is losing the love for their collection, I'd suggest getting them out and giving them a going over with collonil gel or 1909. I have no love for the new collection and don't like the new locks without the tree,  but certainly feel the love for my current collection
> 
> SBS had one coat of collonil 1909 last night and she looks revived this morning
> 
> View attachment 3324259



Lovely Lou, looks like new


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the pics, especially yummy choc
> 
> Still carrying my SBS, longest ever without rotating work bag.
> 
> If anyone is losing the love for their collection, I'd suggest getting them out and giving them a going over with collonil gel or 1909. I have no love for the new collection and don't like the new locks without the tree,  but certainly feel the love for my current collection
> 
> SBS had one coat of collonil 1909 last night and she looks revived this morning
> 
> View attachment 3324259



+1, I feel all the same!


----------



## Bromley

I'm taking out this cutey today!


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the pics, especially yummy choc
> 
> Still carrying my SBS, longest ever without rotating work bag.
> 
> If anyone is losing the love for their collection, I'd suggest getting them out and giving them a going over with collonil gel or 1909. I have no love for the new collection and don't like the new locks without the tree,  but certainly feel the love for my current collection
> 
> SBS had one coat of collonil 1909 last night and she looks revived this morning
> 
> View attachment 3324259



your bag is PERFECTION Louliu!! You've inspired me to whip out my collonil!


----------



## Kendie26

Bromley said:


> I'm taking out this cutey today!



So very pretty, classic, & elegant....LOVE!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> Mine is a very oldie too  and still used every day when I walk the dog.  Fabulous Darwin.



that leather is indeed TDF....& in my favorite color brown....lucky you Pessie!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Lovely Lou, looks like new




Thanks, before I was losing the love, grey and dull last night even after Lord Sheraton wipes and showing fading on the corners - fast forward to this morning and it's like she's had an expensive facial 



Gringach said:


> +1, I feel all the same!




Go on, get em out and great your lovely bags [emoji56] 



Kendie26 said:


> your bag is PERFECTION Louliu!! You've inspired me to whip out my collonil!




Nothing like a good old spring clean - quite therapeutic actually


----------



## Louliu71

Bromley said:


> I'm taking out this cutey today!




Very pretty, not as warm as it looks our though


----------



## Indiana

Pessie said:


> Mine is a very oldie too  and still used every day when I walk the dog.  Fabulous Darwin.




Beautiful.  I love the way the leather just gets better on the oldies.  Yours has developed that gorgeous slight sheen, Pessie.


----------



## Indiana

Pessie said:


> Mine is a very oldie too  and still used every day when I walk the dog.  Fabulous Darwin.


 


Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the pics, especially yummy choc
> 
> Still carrying my SBS, longest ever without rotating work bag.
> 
> If anyone is losing the love for their collection, I'd suggest getting them out and giving them a going over with collonil gel or 1909. I have no love for the new collection and don't like the new locks without the tree,  but certainly feel the love for my current collection
> 
> SBS had one coat of collonil 1909 last night and she looks revived this morning
> 
> View attachment 3324259




Good tip Louliu.  Your SBS looks just stunning.


----------



## Louliu71

Indiana said:


> Good tip Louliu.  Your SBS looks just stunning.




Thank you, very similar grain to your Ant



still in the fence about pompon ..... Argh.....I wish I could see irl before buying


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> that leather is indeed TDF....& in my favorite color brown....lucky you Pessie!





Indiana said:


> Beautiful.  I love the way the leather just gets better on the oldies.  Yours has developed that gorgeous slight sheen, Pessie.



Thanks!  I think maybe it's a good idea to take a closer look at the bags we already have - I've been taking this one a bit for granted, I should show it more love


----------



## Willowbarb

Pessie said:


> Thanks!  I think maybe it's a good idea to take a closer look at the bags we already have - I've been taking this one a bit for granted, I should show it more love



It's a really beautiful example of combining the right leather with the right design; definitely deserving its time under the spotlight


----------



## mrsbambam

Bromley said:


> I'm taking out this cutey today!




What a pretty bag!


----------



## mrsbambam

Indiana said:


>




Totally agree with all the comments - that leather looks just gorgeous! The good old days.


----------



## mrsbambam

First outing for my Tessie - loving the pop of red in the sunshine. Finding the clasp a bit fiddly though...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

mrsbambam said:


> First outing for my Tessie - loving the pop of red in the sunshine. Finding the clasp a bit fiddly though...
> 
> View attachment 3325384



Lovely little pop of colour. V cute


----------



## Annelb2003

mrsbambam said:


> First outing for my Tessie - loving the pop of red in the sunshine. Finding the clasp a bit fiddly though...
> 
> View attachment 3325384




Lovely colour!


----------



## Annelb2003

Grey Bayswater taken through a very dirty mirror


----------



## CPrincessUK

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3325667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Bayswater taken through a very dirty mirror



Bayswater always looks great!!


----------



## Annelb2003

CPrincessUK said:


> Bayswater always looks great!!




[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Swedengirl

Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.


----------



## Skater

Swedengirl said:


> Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 3326405


Gorgeous colour and leather - and practical for dog walking! Sounds like you have a great commute to work


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Swedengirl said:


> Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 3326405



Great mod shot  looking good.


----------



## Mulbs

Swedengirl said:


> Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 3326405


Gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

mrsbambam said:


> First outing for my Tessie - loving the pop of red in the sunshine. Finding the clasp a bit fiddly though...
> 
> View attachment 3325384



That is  a gorgeous perfect red! LOVE!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3325667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Bayswater taken through a very dirty mirror



You look FANTASTIC! Love your whole outfit w/ your grey Bays (I adore my mole grey Bays but you look better carrying yours!!)


----------



## Kendie26

Swedengirl said:


> Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 3326405



Perfect proportion, color & style....you look FABULOUS!!


----------



## Kmora

Swedengirl said:


> Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 3326405




You look great!  do you like the cara?


----------



## linette.ll

I'm carrying my 5 year old OS alexa in oak. Been thru rain n shine. Very hardwearing, n I'm looking forward to use it for at least another 2 years.


----------



## mrsbambam

linette.ll said:


> I'm carrying my 5 year old OS alexa in oak. Been thru rain n shine. Very hardwearing, n I'm looking forward to use it for at least another 2 years.




Lovely. Bag looks in great condition! My oak Alexa is about the same age - very hardwearing - but yours looks very well cared for.


----------



## tinks14

linette.ll said:


> I'm carrying my 5 year old OS alexa in oak. Been thru rain n shine. Very hardwearing, n I'm looking forward to use it for at least another 2 years.


Your Alexa looks perfect for 5 years old. Do you treat her regularly?


----------



## linette.ll

mrsbambam said:


> Lovely. Bag looks in great condition! My oak Alexa is about the same age - very hardwearing - but yours looks very well cared for.



Thank u! No actually, the bag has gone thru much hardship with me. The strap snapped n broke last year (cos was carrying books n papers + laptop -> my fault for overloading the bag), and im lazy to fix it. So have been carrying ard with just the handle n I'm loving it. 

Show us a picture of ur bag some day!!


----------



## linette.ll

tinks14 said:


> Your Alexa looks perfect for 5 years old. Do you treat her regularly?



Thank u!  I just treated it with collonil cream and waterstop spray at e beginning of the year. I would do so for all my bags once a year.


----------



## Swedengirl

Kmora said:


> You look great!  do you like the cara?




Thank you! Yes i absolutly Love it. First i was a little hesitant to backpack as that felt too school girl but i Love being handsfree and also it sits comfortably on the back unlike a xbody can do. The style of the bag takes away the school feeling for me. Will def bring this bag with me when traveling as i always drop my handbag at the Airport trying to jougle my luggage, bag, ticket and jacket


----------



## Kendie26

linette.ll said:


> I'm carrying my 5 year old OS alexa in oak. Been thru rain n shine. Very hardwearing, n I'm looking forward to use it for at least another 2 years.



Wow, she sure is holding up beautifully for being 5 years old!! Such a classic beauty!!


----------



## Sarah2079

Large blue camo Cara out with me today [emoji177]


----------



## ElainePG

Sarah2079 said:


> Large blue camo Cara out with me today [emoji177]


Lovely bag!!!


----------



## Marjan79

My new Jamie in oxblood


----------



## ElainePG

Marjan79 said:


> My new Jamie in oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330573


Fab color!!!


----------



## remainsilly

elainepg said:


> fab color!!!



+1


----------



## remainsilly

Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin. 
Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl


----------



## Ludmilla

Sarah2079 said:


> Large blue camo Cara out with me today [emoji177]







Marjan79 said:


> My new Jamie in oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330573







remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> 
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl




Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl



I just love those kind of blues and greens, yummy


----------



## mrsbambam

Marjan79 said:


> My new Jamie in oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330573







remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> 
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl




Love both of these! Both great colours


----------



## Taimi

Sarah2079 said:


> Large blue camo Cara out with me today [emoji177]





Marjan79 said:


> My new Jamie in oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330573





remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl



Lovely bags!


----------



## Bromley

Marjan79 said:


> My new Jamie in oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330573



Wow! Gorgeous piece!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl



Omg. Just. Divine. Combo.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl


Love the Alice, you & I are scarf twins, and now I am hungry for a muffin!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Love the Alice, you & I are scarf twins, and now I am hungry for a muffin!



Was cranberry/orange muffin. 
A stranger also tried to give me some lost keys--which weren't mine.

Good to have a scarf twin!
Sa showed me several ways to tie--modified cowboy knot, some kind of French twisty thing--
I still loop as a wild amateur. And attempt not to dunk ends in coffee.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for alice love, all&#9829;


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Was cranberry/orange muffin.
> A stranger also tried to give me some lost keys--which weren't mine.
> 
> Good to have a scarf twin!
> Sa showed me several ways to tie--modified cowboy knot, some kind of French twisty thing--
> I still loop as a wild amateur. *And attempt not to dunk ends in coffee*.



Cranberry/orange... yum! 

When I make a knot that leaves ends dangling, I turn the whole thing around when I'm eating muffins and drinking coffee. I look a bit odd, but the scarf stays clean!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Cranberry/orange... yum!
> 
> When I make a knot that leaves ends dangling, I turn the whole thing around when I'm eating muffins and drinking coffee. I look a bit odd, but the scarf stays clean!



Thanks, ElainePG. Will try.


----------



## Louliu71

Swedengirl said:


> Oxblood medium cara with rivets. Was great to have when walking to work with two dogs.
> 
> View attachment 3326405







linette.ll said:


> I'm carrying my 5 year old OS alexa in oak. Been thru rain n shine. Very hardwearing, n I'm looking forward to use it for at least another 2 years.







Sarah2079 said:


> Large blue camo Cara out with me today [emoji177]







Marjan79 said:


> My new Jamie in oxblood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330573







remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> 
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl




Loving all these and remainsilly, very classy combo, I regret missing the Alice in shrunken calf


----------



## Ser

I have been carrying this lovely pop of mulberry pink all week. Such a spacious lovely bag. Perfect colour for Spring! [emoji1] [emoji7]


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> I have been carrying this lovely pop of mulberry pink all week. Such a spacious lovely bag. Perfect colour for Spring! [emoji1] [emoji7]


Gorgeous colour Ser!


----------



## Ria2011

Bright red medium lily today as the sun's out


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous colour Ser!


Thanks Ria.  I love your bright red lily, I have it in the regular size!!


----------



## NY2005

Lovely bright colours ladies. I like .


----------



## Wilfreda

Tooled Bayswater on the train into London. Has her own seat.


----------



## MiniMabel

Wilfreda said:


> View attachment 3332044
> 
> Tooled Bayswater on the train into London. Has her own seat.


 
Beautiful choc tooled Bayswater!  Love the oldies!


----------



## ElainePG

Wilfreda said:


> View attachment 3332044
> 
> Tooled Bayswater on the train into London. Has her own seat.


What a delicious bag!


----------



## Wilfreda

MiniMabel said:


> Beautiful choc tooled Bayswater!  Love the oldies!




Thanks. A real workhorse. I love it and it just gets better with age. My first Darwin bag and the leather is wonderful.


----------



## Wilfreda

ElainePG said:


> What a delicious bag!




Thanks


----------



## Kendie26

Ria2011 said:


> Bright red medium lily today as the sun's out



gosh this is a stunning pic as it shows the true vibrancy of this red.....STUNNING!


----------



## Woolongtea

Wilfreda said:


> View attachment 3332044
> 
> Tooled Bayswater on the train into London. Has her own seat.



Beautiful scrolling! Can't get my eyes off her.


----------



## Kendie26

Ser said:


> I have been carrying this lovely pop of mulberry pink all week. Such a spacious lovely bag. Perfect colour for Spring! [emoji1] [emoji7]



I can never get or see enough of this color!!! Mulberry pink rules! She's a beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Weekend outing = attacking bookstore + scowling @ humanity through coffee steam, until someone brings me a muffin.
> Sea blue alice & de la mer au ciel shawl



So it looks like you did get a muffin from someone -(?!) Obviously it was your stellar fun personality that made that happen remainsilly!! Your scarf is truly beautiful & looks perfect w/ your Alice!


----------



## aerinha

Kendie26 said:


> I can never get or see enough of this color!!! Mulberry pink rules! She's a beauty!


+1 on the mulberry pink.


----------



## Ser

Kendie26 said:


> I can never get or see enough of this color!!! Mulberry pink rules! She's a beauty!


Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> So it looks like you did get a muffin from someone -(?!) Obviously it was your stellar fun personality that made that happen remainsilly!! Your scarf is truly beautiful & looks perfect w/ your Alice!


Thanks.&#9825;
Ah, you flatter me. 
Less stellar fun personality, more threatening to read out of book purchased.
No one wants to hear about cholera & ascaris worms, so muffin appeared.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Bryn has been enjoying the Edinburgh sunshine with me.


----------



## mrsbambam

Love the Bryn. My new Effie Tote is with me on the train back from work - it is black, looks weirdly shiny in the photo!


----------



## rakhee81

Trusty graphite Bays minding the gap with me at the tube station en route to work in london this morning [emoji4]


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Thanks Ria.  I love your bright red lily, I have it in the regular size!!





NY2005 said:


> Lovely bright colours ladies. I like .





Kendie26 said:


> gosh this is a stunning pic as it shows the true vibrancy of this red.....STUNNING!



Thank you ladies, I love a colour pop!


----------



## Louliu71

rakhee81 said:


> Trusty graphite Bays minding the gap with me at the tube station en route to work in london this morning [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333428




Great pic and love the shoes too! Grrrrr


----------



## Kendie26

mrsbambam said:


> Love the Bryn. My new Effie Tote is with me on the train back from work - it is black, looks weirdly shiny in the photo!
> 
> View attachment 3333249



she's gorgeous! The shine in the pic looks very pretty....quite ethereal actually!


----------



## Kendie26

rakhee81 said:


> Trusty graphite Bays minding the gap with me at the tube station en route to work in london this morning [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333428



oooo la la.....that graphite color looks amazing in your pic! I have mole grey & yours looks deeper grey, which i LOVE! Your shoes are killer fab too


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.&#9825;
> Ah, you flatter me.
> Less stellar fun personality, more threatening to read out of book purchased.
> No one wants to hear about cholera & ascaris worms, so muffin appeared.



 So are you possibly a professional comedian?!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

rakhee81 said:


> Trusty graphite Bays minding the gap with me at the tube station en route to work in london this morning [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333428




Great action pic! [emoji4]


----------



## rakhee81

Louliu71 said:


> Great pic and love the shoes too! Grrrrr







Kendie26 said:


> oooo la la.....that graphite color looks amazing in your pic! I have mole grey & yours looks deeper grey, which i LOVE! Your shoes are killer fab too







Ludmilla said:


> Great action pic! [emoji4]




Thank you ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## Bromley

Carrying 3 Mulberry items today. My beloved Dorset in oak, mij new pocketbook and my bow clutch (which I am currently using as a beauty wallet).


----------



## Gringach

Bromley said:


> Carrying 3 Mulberry items today. My beloved Dorset in oak, mij new pocketbook and my bow clutch (which I am currently using as a beauty wallet).



Very very nice! Pink and oak look great together!


----------



## Kendie26

Bromley said:


> Carrying 3 Mulberry items today. My beloved Dorset in oak, mij new pocketbook and my bow clutch (which I am currently using as a beauty wallet).



Much adoration & respect for a Mulb lover/loyalist carrying 3 Mulb items at once! YAY YOU Bromley! That pink agenda is killing me ever since I saw your 1st post on it. Major SLG envy  as I dream of finding one!


----------



## Kendie26

1 of my favorites~mini Lily in mm


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my favorites~mini Lily in mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336651


This is beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> This is beautiful



Many thanks NY2005! I adore this Mulb...she's like a mini work of art & I never tire of just looking at it!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my favorites~mini Lily in mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336651



As lovely as her owner.
Well, not quite. But close.  &#9825;


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> As lovely as her owner.
> 
> Well, not quite. But close.  &#9825;




Aw, thank you kindly remainsilly! You are the sweetest (& funniest!) & hold a special fondness in my heart being my first friend on tPF! [emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my favorites~mini Lily in mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336651




Very pretty bag staged in an absolutely beautiful picture. [emoji4]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Valentine Alexa coming with me to my birthday dinner.


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Valentine Alexa coming with me to my birthday dinner.




Did you get your Roxy in the end that went awol?


----------



## Pessie

gunsandbanjos said:


> Valentine Alexa coming with me to my birthday dinner.



Happy birthday!  partyhat:


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my favorites~mini Lily in mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336651




Really stands out against the fresh green of Spring, cute


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> Did you get your Roxy in the end that went awol?



I did, I'm not keeping it though, will be selling it.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Pessie said:


> Happy birthday!  partyhat:



Thanks&#128522; Not actually my birthday until Monday but dinner is tonight.


----------



## Slowhand

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks&#128522; Not actually my birthday until Monday but dinner is tonight.


Happy Birthday Dinner Guns x


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> I did, I'm not keeping it though, will be selling it.




That's a shame, sorry kissed the birthday comment..... Enjoy


----------



## Pessie

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks&#128522; Not actually my birthday until Monday but dinner is tonight.



Make it last!!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty bag staged in an absolutely beautiful picture. [emoji4]





Louliu71 said:


> Really stands out against the fresh green of Spring, cute



Thank you kindly ladies! I took that pic recently for remainsilly's cool "April showers, May flowers" thread. I was obsessed finding a flower or 2 outside that day!! But i am using this bag today & tonight for dinner out with our friends. Have a wonderful rest of your weekend!


----------



## Kendie26

gunsandbanjos said:


> Valentine Alexa coming with me to my birthday dinner.



LOVE Valentine ALexa & many special HAPPY BIRTHDAY wishes to you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Happy birthday guns. Hope you had a lovely evening. artyhat:


----------



## Sunfeather

gunsandbanjos said:


> Valentine Alexa coming with me to my birthday dinner.


Happy, happy Birthday to you!!! &#128144;&#128537;&#128144;
By the way....Alexa is always great! &#128525;


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks ladies, had a lovely night&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks ladies, had a lovely night&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


Happy birthday for tomorrow!!


----------



## Ria2011

Aubergine bayswater shoulder


----------



## Sunfeather

@Ria2011 WOW....such a stunning colour/bag!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder




Still looks new! What care products do you use Ria?


----------



## memylou

I took my new bayswater in oak out for its first outing today!


----------



## Annelb2003

Bayswater!!


----------



## Ria2011

Sunfeather said:


> @Ria2011 WOW....such a stunning colour/bag!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Still looks new! What care products do you use Ria?


Aah cheers Louliu, coming up to 2 years in June. I've only sprayed it with collonil Waterstop spray and used the delicate cream to clear up odd stains when I've been a bit clumsy.


----------



## Ria2011

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3337493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayswater!!


Your bays looks lovely on you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder







Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3337493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayswater!!




Very pretty bags, ladies!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy.
> 
> View attachment 3337575



Lady Oak is extra lovely with tulips. &#9829;


----------



## Annelb2003

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty bags, ladies!




Thank you!xx


----------



## Annelb2003

Ria2011 said:


> Your bays looks lovely on you!




Thanks so much Ria2011!xx


----------



## Ria2011

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty bags, ladies!


Thanks Ludmilla, your oak lexie looks gorgeous in your pics with those sunny flowers!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lady Oak is extra lovely with tulips. [emoji813]







Ria2011 said:


> Thanks Ludmilla, your oak lexie looks gorgeous in your pics with those sunny flowers!!




Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy.
> 
> View attachment 3337575


Looks sooooo beautiful!!! &#128525;


----------



## Kendie26

Ria2011 said:


> Aubergine bayswater shoulder



in total love with aubergine color...what a beauty you have!


----------



## Kendie26

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3337493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bayswater!!



Such a pretty pic of you!! Bays style is perfect on you


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> Looks sooooo beautiful!!! [emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Annelb2003

Kendie26 said:


> Such a pretty pic of you!! Bays style is perfect on you




Thanks so much Kendie!xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today I was greedy and carried my Bayswater tote black NVT and my alexa camera bag in black soft buffalo as I couldnt decide between them both


----------



## Ria2011

Kendie26 said:


> in total love with aubergine color...what a beauty you have!


Thank you Kendie26 : )


----------



## Kmora

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today I was greedy and carried my Bayswater tote black NVT and my alexa camera bag in black soft buffalo as I couldnt decide between them both




Hahaha, greedy


----------



## Barneycat

My new to me Dorothy in oak. Delighted to have found her on a Facebook group last week!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Barneycat said:


> My new to me Dorothy in oak. Delighted to have found her on a Facebook group last week![/QUOTE
> 
> Any chance of a mod shot??


----------



## Ludmilla

Barneycat said:


> My new to me Dorothy in oak. Delighted to have found her on a Facebook group last week!




Ooh. I really like Dororothy!


----------



## remainsilly

Sea blue alice zipped tote with
camuto scarf, vans shoes & jumper bought on Greek isle, because I was cold.

The jumper continues to shorten, each wash.
Soon, it will be a knitted bra.


----------



## WaterLilies22

This is my first time posting in the Mulberry forum! Usually a Chanel girl, but I love my classic Alexa, which I used with this outfit recently. It's such a great bag.

Instagram: @imagecreation


----------



## WaterLilies22

Kendie26 said:


> 1 of my favorites~mini Lily in mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3336651




This is such a cute bag! [emoji7]


----------



## WaterLilies22

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote with
> 
> camuto scarf, vans shoes & jumper bought on Greek isle, because I was cold.
> 
> 
> 
> The jumper continues to shorten, each wash.
> 
> Soon, it will be a knitted bra.




This is such a comfortable outfit! Great bag [emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy.
> 
> View attachment 3337575



Beautiful pic....hard to say which is prettier!!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote with
> camuto scarf, vans shoes & jumper bought on Greek isle, because I was cold.
> 
> The jumper continues to shorten, each wash.
> Soon, it will be a knitted bra.



You are super stylin' remainsilly! Every time I see your gorgeous Alice it makes me wonder why the heck I haven't bought one. Please do let us know how your jumper turned into knitted bra works out!!! Hysterical.


----------



## Kendie26

WaterLilies22 said:


> This is my first time posting in the Mulberry forum! Usually a Chanel girl, but I love my classic Alexa, which I used with this outfit recently. It's such a great bag.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340775



This is such a fabulous pic! It clearly belongs in a fashion mag &/or catalog!! What a great outfit & your Alexa is indeed a true classic & beauty!


----------



## Barneycat

> Any chance of a mod shot??




I'm having problems uploading photos! I've done it lots before but this week it's playing up. Once I can get the photos to load I'll stick some up. 

I'm so happy to have it after a year of regretting not buying one I had in my hand in John Lewis.


----------



## Barneycat

Ok, I made it work by putting n Instagram, then emailing it and saving the image down! Not a model shot but I'll sort some out later.

I love it so much!


----------



## mrsbambam

WaterLilies22 said:


> This is my first time posting in the Mulberry forum! Usually a Chanel girl, but I love my classic Alexa, which I used with this outfit recently. It's such a great bag.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340775




What a stylish combo! Love the necklace


----------



## remainsilly

WaterLilies22 said:


> This is such a comfortable outfit! Great bag [emoji3]



Thanks. 
Comfort is my homie.


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> You are super stylin' remainsilly! Every time I see your gorgeous Alice it makes me wonder why the heck I haven't bought one. Please do let us know how your jumper turned into knitted bra works out!!! Hysterical.



Thanks. 
Love my alice.


----------



## WaterLilies22

Kendie26 said:


> This is such a fabulous pic! It clearly belongs in a fashion mag &/or catalog!! What a great outfit & your Alexa is indeed a true classic & beauty!



Thanks so much, Kendie! You're too kind 



mrsbambam said:


> What a stylish combo! Love the necklace



Thank you, mrsbambam! The necklace is from Stella & Dot. I believe it's still available - absolutely worth it!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## WaterLilies22

Barneycat said:


> Ok, I made it work by putting n Instagram, then emailing it and saving the image down! Not a model shot but I'll sort some out later.
> 
> I love it so much!



Love this bag too! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote with
> camuto scarf, vans shoes & jumper bought on Greek isle, because I was cold.
> 
> The jumper continues to shorten, each wash.
> Soon, it will be a knitted bra.



Lovely pic Remainsily, love your funny posts!



WaterLilies22 said:


> This is my first time posting in the Mulberry forum! Usually a Chanel girl, but I love my classic Alexa, which I used with this outfit recently. It's such a great bag.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340775



Fab pic & agree that this belongs in a fashion magazine. Welcome to the Mulberry forum


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Carrying nothing today, I'm working from home and refusing to venture out in this horrible weather!!!


----------



## Pessie

gunsandbanjos said:


> Carrying nothing today, I'm working from home and refusing to venture out in this horrible weather!!!


 I am heading out in a min, and in my winter coat!! :snowballs:


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice zipped tote with
> camuto scarf, vans shoes & jumper bought on Greek isle, because I was cold.
> 
> The jumper continues to shorten, each wash.
> Soon, it will be a knitted bra.



Love this colour Alice...



WaterLilies22 said:


> This is my first time posting in the Mulberry forum! Usually a Chanel girl, but I love my classic Alexa, which I used with this outfit recently. It's such a great bag.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340775


Wow, great photo and stylish outfit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful pic....hard to say which is prettier!!




Thanks you. [emoji8]


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Carrying nothing today, I'm working from home and refusing to venture out in this horrible weather!!!




+1 and heating on


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> +1 and heating on


Snap! It's too cold to venture out unless forced!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, Ria2011 & Skater. &#9825;


----------



## NY2005

Daria satchel in pear sorbet. I always feel summery with this


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Daria satchel in pear sorbet. I always feel summery with this


Yum!


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> Daria satchel in pear sorbet. I always feel summery with this



Love Daria and love that colour. Looks great!


----------



## ali74

NY2005 said:


> Daria satchel in pear sorbet. I always feel summery with this




Is that orla Keily wallpaper??? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NY2005

ali74 said:


> Is that orla Keily wallpaper??? [emoji173]&#65039;


Yes  very bold and I love it!


----------



## ali74

NY2005 said:


> Yes  very bold and I love it!




Beautiful!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak Bryn in A&E for the second night running


----------



## Sookie87

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak Bryn in A&E for the second night running



Oh no, hope everything's OK?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sookie87 said:


> Oh no, hope everything's OK?



Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.


----------



## Sookie87

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.



Gosh sorry to hear that, thinking of you both. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sookie87 said:


> Gosh sorry to hear that, thinking of you both. I hope she gets better soon.



Thanks, just waiting on test results and them finding a bed for her.


----------



## Mulbs

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.


Oh no! Hugs to both of you.


----------



## Skater

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.


Hope she is ok...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks ladies, she's sleeping now. No test results back yet. Hopefully get to see the cardiologist in the morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.




OMG, sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Taimi

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.



Oh no, I wish you both all the best!


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks ladies, she's sleeping now. No test results back yet. Hopefully get to see the cardiologist in the morning.




Take care, hope she is ok xx


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.


Sorry to year this guns, hope she gets better soon. Hugs to you both.


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks ladies, she's sleeping now. No test results back yet. Hopefully get to see the cardiologist in the morning.



Guns praying that your little girl is ok. Sending hugs to you too.


----------



## Gringach

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not sure, my daughter is struggling. Concerned it may be a blood clot in her lung.



Really sorry to hear. Hope she will soon get better&#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## Gringach

WaterLilies22 said:


> This is my first time posting in the Mulberry forum! Usually a Chanel girl, but I love my classic Alexa, which I used with this outfit recently. It's such a great bag.
> 
> Instagram: @imagecreation
> 
> View attachment 3340775



Yay! Your Alexa should look great with this outfit!!


----------



## NY2005

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks ladies, she's sleeping now. No test results back yet. Hopefully get to see the cardiologist in the morning.


Sorry to hear your news, I hope she is brighter this morning.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!

In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.


----------



## Mulbs

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!
> 
> In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.



Glad to hear tests are normal. Praying all is well and she makes a full recovery! X


----------



## Sookie87

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!
> 
> In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.



That sounds like good news, glad to hear it's not worse case scenario. Bet you are relieved! And rocking the Bryn!


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!
> 
> 
> 
> In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.




Glad to hear this. Hope she gets out of the hospital soon. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy today. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy today. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3345141



Fantastic oak!&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;
---
I am concentrating on box of mother's day chocolate.
Which I received early. 
And, apparently, from the dog.


----------



## remainsilly

Sending good thoughts, guns.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Fantastic oak![emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813]
> 
> ---
> 
> I am concentrating on box of mother's day chocolate.
> 
> Which I received early.
> 
> And, apparently, from the dog.




Aw, Mulberry dog loves you. [emoji173]&#65039;
Thanks for oak compliments. I over stuffed her a bit during the day. Poor thing. [emoji1]


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!
> 
> In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.


I missed your earlier post, guns... so glad to hear it wasn't a blood clot. Sending healing thoughts over the ocean to her.


----------



## aerinha

Cookie sbs in oak


----------



## NY2005

aerinha said:


> Cookie sbs in oak


She's lovely


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!
> 
> In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.



Glad she is feeling better and that Bryn is keeping you company.


----------



## Ser

Black lily accompanied me this weekend for drinks. Thought she went well with my leather jacket! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

aerinha said:


> Cookie sbs in oak


Love the scalloped edges.


----------



## rikkuex

Alexa coming out of cold storage, accompanying me on the subway after a long day at work with her new pom pom companion


----------



## Skater

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks everyone, she's looking a bit brighter today, tests are all normal thankfully. Consultant said there's a horrible virus around right now, better safe than sorry with my daughters medical history to be in hospital though!
> 
> In the spirit of the thread oak Bryn is in the hospital with us.


Great news Guns!


----------



## WaterLilies22

Gringach said:


> Yay! Your Alexa should look great with this outfit!!




Thanks!  It's a very versatile bag and goes with a lot.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks for all the good wishes ladies, much appreciated xx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Emerald Roxanne and I are off to work.


----------



## princesspig

Emerald Roxy is absolutely stunning!

Black Alexa with silver hardware and a furry pompom I bought a few weeks ago when visiting my family


----------



## Mulberrygal

Enjoyi


----------



## Mulberrygal

Enjoying the sunshine in Tenerife with Trippy Tiger beach bag, the matching pouch is the perfect size for my Kindle and the scarf works great as a sarong


----------



## Ukpandagirl

rikkuex said:


> Alexa coming out of cold storage, accompanying me on the subway after a long day at work with her new pom pom companion


 
Oh my word. this Alexa is a knock out!  Fabulous leather.  This is my favourite. I bet she smells divine. enjoy your day together


----------



## rikkuex

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oh my word. this Alexa is a knock out!  Fabulous leather.  This is my favourite. I bet she smells divine. enjoy your day together



Thank you!! You're too kind  yes Lexy and I are on the way home now


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carried eggplant Bayswater but forgot to take a photo. Back to black nickel bays tomorrow


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3346760
> 
> 
> Emerald Roxanne and I are off to work.




Love seeing this one. A real beauty!
Hope your daughter is already much better!


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> Emerald Roxy is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Black Alexa with silver hardware and a furry pompom I bought a few weeks ago when visiting my family




Pretty Lexy. [emoji4]



Mulberrygal said:


> Enjoying the sunshine in Tenerife with Trippy Tiger beach bag, the matching pouch is the perfect size for my Kindle and the scarf works great as a sarong




Perfect bag for the beach. Enjoy your vacation - I am only a tiny bit envious.... [emoji38]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ludmilla said:


> Love seeing this one. A real beauty!
> Hope your daughter is already much better!



She's definitely on the mend thank you

I do love Roxy, should use her more.


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> She's definitely on the mend thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I do love Roxy, should use her more.




That's good to hear. Glad she is doing better.
Your Roxy is one of the prettiest green bags I know. [emoji4]


----------



## Ria2011

Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine


----------



## remainsilly

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine



Perfect green for Spring, Ria2011!


----------



## remainsilly

Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine




Lovely green Lily. Green bags rock! [emoji1]



remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.




Awwwwwwwww. [emoji7]


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.


Great photo - the two Mulberries contrast very nicely!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine



Beautiful! I do love green


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.


Mulberry is too cute! Primrose is fab too


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Perfect green for Spring, Ria2011!





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely green Lily. Green bags rock!





gunsandbanjos said:


> Beautiful! I do love green



Thank you ladies, I love a bright colour to lift an outfit.


----------



## ElainePG

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine


What a great color for this Lily! Perfect for spring.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.


Excellent juxtaposition!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine


you have the best-est lily bags Ria. That is an amazing colour!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine


Lovely pic as always Ria. I love green too


----------



## Ria2011

ElainePG said:


> What a great color for this Lily! Perfect for spring.





CPrincessUK said:


> you have the best-est lily bags Ria. That is an amazing colour!





NY2005 said:


> Lovely pic as always Ria. I love green too



You're all too kind, thank you ladies


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> You're all too kind, thank you ladies




Totally deserved compliments Ria - amazing collection and beautiful scarves to compliment them too, oh and a great converse collection too!


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Totally deserved compliments Ria - amazing collection and beautiful scarves to compliment them too, oh and a great converse collection too!


Thank you lovely, I love my converse as much as my bags. Luckily my collection of those isn't as crazy : )


----------



## Mooshooshoo

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3346760
> 
> 
> Emerald Roxanne and I are off to work.


Truly a beautiful combo, Guns &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

princesspig said:


> Emerald Roxy is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Black Alexa with silver hardware and a furry pompom I bought a few weeks ago when visiting my family


Super chic black & nickel, so smart.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mulberrygal said:


> Enjoying the sunshine in Tenerife with Trippy Tiger beach bag, the matching pouch is the perfect size for my Kindle and the scarf works great as a sarong


The perfect beachbag. Enjoy your holiday


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine


Gorgeous Lily, Ria, perfect colour for this time of year &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.


Great photograph, Remainsilly. Love them both &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ria2011

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous Lily, Ria, perfect colour for this time of year &#10084;&#65039;


Thanks Moo : )


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for pup & primmy love, all&#9829;


----------



## Kendie26

Ria2011 said:


> Grass green lily enjoying the sunshine



Please add me to your long list of admirers Ria! That's such a warm/happy color!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.



Aw, your pic warms my heart, as usual.  Gorgeous bag & beautiful, content pup! That is 1 lucky doggie & I know you feel like the lucky one having him/her :greengrin:


----------



## Designerhbgirl

remainsilly said:


> Primrose & happy dog snoring--beautiful harmony.


Your pup is adorable! Love the bag too


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Aw, your pic warms my heart, as usual.  Gorgeous bag & beautiful, content pup! That is 1 lucky doggie & I know you feel like the lucky one having him/her :greengrin:



Thanks. &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;
Oh, yes. Could not ask for a smarter or more loving dog.
He finds money, almost every walk--loose coins or notes.
We returned the lost mk wallet he found one morning. 
Money-sniffer.
---
Thanks, Designerhbgirl


----------



## binny

Morning ladies. Just back from supermarket shopping with Cara camo pochette. She's a really handy little thing, and surprisingly roomy for such a little tiddler!


----------



## binny

remainsilly said:


> Sending good thoughts, guns.


Me too Guns. I'm so sorry I've only just caught up. Really hope your daughter is on the mend and out of the woods now. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Ria2011

Kendie26 said:


> Please add me to your long list of admirers Ria! That's such a warm/happy color!


Thanks for the compliment Kendie26


----------



## Ria2011

binny said:


> Morning ladies. Just back from supermarket shopping with Cara camo pochette. She's a really handy little thing, and surprisingly roomy for such a little tiddler!


Lovely bag binny


----------



## Marjan79

The summer arrived early in the Netherlands. Today it will be 27°c/81°f. So this saturday I take my 'summer'bag out [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Marjan79 said:


> The summer arrived early in the Netherlands. Today it will be 27°c/81°f. So this saturday I take my 'summer'bag out [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349226


Fabulous colours and love your zebra Pegasus &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ria2011

Marjan79 said:


> The summer arrived early in the Netherlands. Today it will be 27°c/81°f. So this saturday I take my 'summer'bag out [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349226


Perfect for the sunshine and it looks gorgeous with your scarf


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mooshooshoo said:


> The perfect beachbag. Enjoy your holiday



Thanks Mo, I came across the care card awhile ago "keep out of strong sunlight" :lolots: Good advice for a bag that was designed to be used on the beach.

it's had many trips to sweltering heat and hung in the sun for weeks at a time. It just shows we shouldn't worry too much over what the care cards state. 



Marjan79 said:


> The summer arrived early in the Netherlands. Today it will be 27°c/81°f. So this saturday I take my 'summer'bag out [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349226



Beautiful colour, so cheery, would brighten up anyday


----------



## ElainePG

Marjan79 said:


> The summer arrived early in the Netherlands. Today it will be 27°c/81°f. So this saturday I take my 'summer'bag out [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349226


What a happy color! And it looks great with your Hermes scarf (or shawl).


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Oak bays and I are off to work in the beautiful sunshine!


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> Oak bays and I are off to work in the beautiful sunshine!




Sunshine, you not in Blighty?? &#128578; it's been bucketing it down saarf [emoji51]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> Sunshine, you not in Blighty?? &#128578; it's been bucketing it down saarf [emoji51]



It's our turn to get the sunshine up in Scotland! You guys have had it long enough.


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> It's our turn to get the sunshine up in Scotland! You guys have had it long enough.




Lol, snow the other week, couple days of sunshine, guess we can share 

How's DD? Hope she's still stable/ getting better


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, snow the other week, couple days of sunshine, guess we can share
> 
> How's DD? Hope she's still stable/ getting better



She's much better thank you, went back to school yesterday


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> She's much better thank you, went back to school yesterday




Very glad to hear this! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, snow the other week, couple days of sunshine, guess we can share
> 
> How's DD? Hope she's still stable/ getting better




Our weather was the same... Tomorrow rain. [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Our weather was the same... Tomorrow rain. [emoji299]&#65039;




Wet and soggy here too


----------



## Louliu71

gunsandbanjos said:


> She's much better thank you, went back to school yesterday




Great news!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Call me mad but today's it's my oak Bayswater. It's been smothered in 1909 collonil which is a dream. Really great stuff. She's all protected now so we can go everywhere together. Even in light rain..


----------



## Skater

Small DZ Bays tote. Totally rainproof, thankfully!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ukpandagirl said:


> Call me mad but today's it's my oak Bayswater. It's been smothered in 1909 collonil which is a dream. Really great stuff. She's all protected now so we can go everywhere together. Even in light rain..



Snap!! Really need to buy more collonil, thankfully it's another beautiful day in Edinburgh.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Skater said:


> Small DZ Bays tote. Totally rainproof, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352434



Beautiful if a little soggy!


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Small DZ Bays tote. Totally rainproof, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352434




Love it! Is that glossy goat?


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Call me mad but today's it's my oak Bayswater. It's been smothered in 1909 collonil which is a dream. Really great stuff. She's all protected now so we can go everywhere together. Even in light rain..




Mad..... Crazy maybe [emoji51]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Marjan79 said:


> The summer arrived early in the Netherlands. Today it will be 27°c/81°f. So this saturday I take my 'summer'bag out [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349226


your kite tote looks lush! I wish we had some of your weather over here in the UK.


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> She's much better thank you, went back to school yesterday


good to know  Glad she is all better.


----------



## Ria2011

Skater said:


> Small DZ Bays tote. Totally rainproof, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352434


Gorgeous bag Skater, thank goodness for collonil!

Wish it was sunny where I am but it's a bit muggy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> Small DZ Bays tote. Totally rainproof, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352434




Lovely! One of my favorite bags. Only thing that worries me is the open top... How does it work on rainy days? Does the inside become wet?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Mad..... Crazy maybe [emoji51]


----------



## Gringach

I am back to work for two weeks after my maternity leave and a surgery..
Since then, I am rotating between my red and studed blue Lexies.
They are just amazing!!! Love them soooo much!!!


----------



## Sookie87

gunsandbanjos said:


> She's much better thank you, went back to school yesterday



So pleased to hear this.


----------



## Sookie87

Ukpandagirl said:


> Call me mad but today's it's my oak Bayswater. It's been smothered in 1909 collonil which is a dream. Really great stuff. She's all protected now so we can go everywhere together. Even in light rain..



Bl00dy love that stuff.


----------



## Skater

gunsandbanjos said:


> Beautiful if a little soggy!





Louliu71 said:


> Love it! Is that glossy goat?





Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bag Skater, thank goodness for collonil!
> 
> Wish it was sunny where I am but it's a bit muggy.





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! One of my favorite bags. Only thing that worries me is the open top... How does it work on rainy days? Does the inside become wet?



Thanks ladies! Love this bag.

Louliu - it's shiny goat - more finished/ coated than glossy goat but not blingy... and seems naturally waterproof, I've only ever sprayed it once...

Ludmilla - I keep valuables in the two zipped pockets, and other stuff in the open middle section - then I put a small lightweight scarf on top of that section to cover up the contents. Umbrella still recommended for rainy days!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Darwin tooled bays for work today.


----------



## Kendie26

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.



That is such an amazing pic...look at the stunning details on your Bays! LOVE


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Kendie26 said:


> That is such an amazing pic...look at the stunning details on your Bays! LOVE



Thank you! She's one I'd never sell as she was a 30th birthday present from my lovely parents


----------



## NY2005

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.


The leather on this bays is TDF.


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.


Gorgeous bays Guns, the detail is fabulous!


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.




Just beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks ladies, love a bit of Darwin!!
She was sitting on my desk and I could smell her &#128514;


----------



## Sookie87

Gorgeous!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.



Gorgeous.


----------



## NY2005

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thanks ladies, love a bit of Darwin!!
> She was sitting on my desk and I could smell her &#128514;


We need scratch and sniff on purse forum!


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.


Wows-zowie... I just love the detailed workmanship on this bag, g&r!


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.



A fabulous bag!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

NY2005 said:


> We need scratch and sniff on purse forum!



Omg if that happens I will have my nose constantly stuck to my ipad!!! Brilliant idea though


----------



## Mulberrygal

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3353308
> 
> Darwin tooled bays for work today.





gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you! She's one I'd never sell as she was a 30th birthday present from my lovely parents



She's fabulous, utterly gorgeous Guns, what an amazing gift, makes her all the more special. Have you owned her since new?


----------



## Mulberrygal

Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now


 
Cant beat a group "shot" - love all your trippy tigers. lovely family shot...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mulberrygal said:


> She's fabulous, utterly gorgeous Guns, what an amazing gift, makes her all the more special. Have you owned her since new?



Thank you  she's very special, haven't had her since new, got her from NPN but was in immaculate condition.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now



Love them! And I'm jealous, I need a holiday


----------



## princesspig

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now



Gorgeous! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now


Love your collection of Tiger pieces!


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now


What a lovely long holiday you are having. Lucky thing


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now



Coolest beachbag I ever saw! Love it...hope your 18 night indulgence was awesome~


----------



## Skater

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now


Fabulous trio!

And... sounds like an amazing holiday, v envious!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Eggplant Mitzy came to the cinema to see the jungle book ( and hide the sweeties in ).


----------



## CPrincessUK

Had some fun in the mulberry store checking out the new bags.
Carried my mulberry coin purse in my lovely Chanel jumbo, my new favourite bag!


----------



## Skater

gunsandbanjos said:


> Eggplant Mitzy came to the cinema to see the jungle book ( and hide the sweeties in ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355396


Love this colour


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.


----------



## NY2005

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920


Stunning. I love this colour


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

NY2005 said:


> Stunning. I love this colour



Me too, I live in skinny jeans (light, dark, black, white, grey) & this just seems to go with everything


----------



## Ukpandagirl

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920



Fantastic combination together. Love them all. Great scarf too!


----------



## Louliu71

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920




Your pics always look stunning and classy [emoji7]


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Ukpandagirl said:


> Fantastic combination together. Love them all. Great scarf too!





Louliu71 said:


> Your pics always look stunning and classy [emoji7]



Aw thanks


----------



## gunsandbanjos

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920



Beautiful!! Great colour, love your scarf too where is it from?


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

gunsandbanjos said:


> Beautiful!! Great colour, love your scarf too where is it from?



Thanks guns, I got it from Fenwicks last week, by a brand called 'Passigatti'


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrygal said:


> Still sunning myself in Tenerife with Trippy tiger beachbag but my 18 nights of total indulgence is drawing to a close now





gunsandbanjos said:


> Eggplant Mitzy came to the cinema to see the jungle book ( and hide the sweeties in ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355396





iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920



Gorgeous bags ladies, such fab colours!


----------



## Ria2011

Emerald mabel for me today


----------



## Mulberrygal

NY2005 said:


> What a lovely long holiday you are having. Lucky thing





ElainePG said:


> Love your collection of Tiger pieces!





princesspig said:


> Gorgeous!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





gunsandbanjos said:


> Love them! And I'm jealous, I need a holiday





Ukpandagirl said:


> Cant beat a group "shot" - love all your trippy tigers. lovely family shot...





Kendie26 said:


> Coolest beachbag I ever saw! Love it...hope your 18 night indulgence was awesome~



Thank you Ladies, I still have 2 days left  Tippy tigers are perfect, pouch fits kindle & scarf makes a lovely sarong, the beach bag makes me laugh as care card states "keep out of direct sunlight"  she's held her own for several years :lolots:
....... ..  ..............getting back to the routine is going to be hard after such a long break  and definitely some calorie counting will be required after all the cocktails and ice creams


----------



## Kendie26

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920



Beautiful!!!  Isn't it wonderful when you end up loving a bag MORE than you thought you would....hooray on that! Enjoy


----------



## Kmora

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920




Gorgeous bag, gorgeous color and gorgeous photo!


----------



## Mumotons

Beautiful Bayswater-perfect for Autumn


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mumotons said:


> View attachment 3356067
> 
> Beautiful Bayswater-perfect for Autumn


gorgeous! I love oxblood


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Using Small Regal Blue Double Zip with matching zippy wallet today, love this bag far more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 3355920



this is so gorgeous! do you still have all your fabulous bayswaters?


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies, such fab colours!





Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful!!!  Isn't it wonderful when you end up loving a bag MORE than you thought you would....hooray on that! Enjoy





Kmora said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous color and gorgeous photo!





CPrincessUK said:


> this is so gorgeous! do you still have all your fabulous bayswaters?



Thankyou, yes some of them CP, I've still got Oak, Choc, Black Forest, Eggplant & the Mole Grey with the gunmetal hardware but sold Ink Patent & Black nvt as bought other bags that I use more, do regret getting rid of Ink Patent a little though as it was such a beautiful colour. Just catching up on here today - congrats on your Chanel Jumbo, just stunning  , next on my list I think


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Thankyou, yes some of them CP, I've still got Oak, Choc, Black Forest, Eggplant & the Mole Grey with the gunmetal hardware but sold Ink Patent & Black nvt as bought other bags that I use more, do regret getting rid of Ink Patent a little though as it was such a beautiful colour. Just catching up on here today - congrats on your Chanel Jumbo, just stunning  , next on my list I think



Ooh stilla lovely collection. I replaced my navy patent with midnight glossy goat. Patent felt too out there for me to use for work although it was so gorgeous.
I would definitely recommend jumbo. I used it yesterday really casually with a skater dress and sandals and it looked great. Also tried it with my work outfits (although not brave enough to actually take to work as yet) and it also looked stunning.

To be honest I would like a medium largeblack Chanel with silver hardware but I shall have to wait until my 40th bday for that!!


----------



## Heidrun

I wore my red Alana for the first time yesterday. It was so much lighter than my Emmy, great buy from Ebay


----------



## amstevens714

I love this bag so much!


----------



## arnoldscigar

amstevens714 said:


> I love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3356625


love the grain on the leather- beaut!!!!


----------



## arnoldscigar

Mumotons said:


> View attachment 3356067
> 
> Beautiful Bayswater-perfect for Autumn


stunning- making me want one!!!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh stilla lovely collection. I replaced my navy patent with midnight glossy goat. Patent felt too out there for me to use for work although it was so gorgeous.
> 
> I would definitely recommend jumbo. I used it yesterday really casually with a skater dress and sandals and it looked great. Also tried it with my work outfits (although not brave enough to actually take to work as yet) and it also looked stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I would like a medium largeblack Chanel with silver hardware but I shall have to wait until my 40th bday for that!!




M/L Chanel with silver h/w would be stunning - 40th birthday goal for sure. I'd like the jumbo with silver h/w, can 43rd be a special birthday   - I best get saving


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> M/L Chanel with silver h/w would be stunning - 40th birthday goal for sure. I'd like the jumbo with silver h/w, can 43rd be a special birthday   - I best get saving



all birthdays are special!! With Chanel price increases, best buy sooner than later unless you go pre-loved.


----------



## Kmora

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> M/L Chanel with silver h/w would be stunning - 40th birthday goal for sure. I'd like the jumbo with silver h/w, can 43rd be a special birthday   - I best get saving




Well, 43 IS a prime number and those birthdays are always special - right?


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

CPrincessUK said:


> all birthdays are special!! With Chanel price increases, best buy sooner than later unless you go pre-loved.



I know they are sooo expensive so will probably go pre loved but mint condition if I can find one once I've saved up, I keep getting side tracked with other bags though 



Kmora said:


> Well, 43 IS a prime number and those birthdays are always special - right?


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> I know they are sooo expensive so will probably go pre loved but mint condition if I can find one once I've saved up, I keep getting side tracked with other bags though



Mind was preloved in mint condition. To be honest it took away some of the awe of using it and made it more hassle free for me as I don't feel as though I need to super baby it. I treat my bags well but I do actually use them!! None are just for show.


----------



## ttnquyen

My baby ^^


----------



## Kendie26

amstevens714 said:


> I love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3356625



Love the texture on your bag...such a gorgeous, classic bag!


----------



## Kendie26

ttnquyen said:


> My baby ^^



 Beautiful! Gorgeous color


----------



## ttnquyen

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful! Gorgeous color



Thank you so much ^^


----------



## elvisfan4life

An old classic my choc henley far superior to the new rubbish coming soon


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> An old classic my choc henley far superior to the new rubbish coming soon



Nice leather!


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Nice leather!



Thick lush full hide the way Mulberry used to be ..nearly 10 years old and as good as new


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> An old classic my choc henley far superior to the new rubbish coming soon




Lovely. I really like that kind of leather! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

elvisfan4life said:


> Thick lush full hide the way Mulberry used to be ..nearly 10 years old and as good as new




I can smell it from here.....my choc SBS was by far the most pungent in my collection


----------



## Kendie26

elvisfan4life said:


> An old classic my choc henley far superior to the new rubbish coming soon



beautiful bag! I so LOVE LOVE LOVE gorgeous chocolate bags like this.


----------



## alansgail

Mumotons said:


> View attachment 3356067
> 
> Beautiful Bayswater-perfect for Autumn


I so agree, my Bays is awaiting Autumn here in Oregon.....then she'll get tons of use! It IS the perfect bag for colder days.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

My very well used and loved pheasant green Daria satchel.


----------



## emmakumqut

elvisfan4life said:


> An old classic my choc henley far superior to the new rubbish coming soon



What a lovely bag!


----------



## Marjan79

Jamie in oxblood. Such a handy bag


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Using my Olive Darwin Euston today.


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> My very well used and loved pheasant green Daria satchel.


I've been drooling over a Daria in oak... it's in the Mulberry sale, but I'm afraid it might be too large for me. I'm 5' tall, and usually never carry a bag larger than an Alexa, but I believe the Daria is much larger than a Lexy. Yes? No? I've heard that the Daria is being discontinued, and would hate to miss out on the style if it would suit me, but I wouldn't want a bag to overpower me.

Any thoughts, g&r?


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> I've been drooling over a Daria in oak... it's in the Mulberry sale, but I'm afraid it might be too large for me. I'm 5' tall, and usually never carry a bag larger than an Alexa, but I believe the Daria is much larger than a Lexy. Yes? No? I've heard that the Daria is being discontinued, and would hate to miss out on the style if it would suit me, but I wouldn't want a bag to overpower me.
> 
> Any thoughts, g&r?



Wading in as I own a satchel and two medium hobos. The Daria satchel and Daria medium hobo should be fine as they are not huge bags. There used to be a larger hobo size which was like a big sack but that hasn't been available on the website for years. 

I love darias. I also have two pouches and a French purse in the style. Why not order and if you hate it return?

There is a Daria thead as well. Will link it tomorrow when I am on my laptop.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Wading in as I own a satchel and two medium hobos. The Daria satchel and Daria medium hobo should be fine as they are not huge bags. There used to be a larger hobo size which was like a big sack but that hasn't been available on the website for years.
> 
> I love darias. I also have two pouches and a French purse in the style. Why not order and if you hate it return?
> 
> There is a Daria thead as well. Will link it tomorrow when I am on my laptop.


Thanks for the info... and if you have a chance, I'd love the link! It's the Daria satchel (the one that can be carried cross-body) that I'm interested in.

I suppose I could theoretically buy/return, but knowing myself, once I get my little paws on it, I'd keep it even if it didn't quite suit! :giggles:


----------



## GoStanford

Where are Darias made?  I've been looking at the sale listings as well - seems like a good chance to get this style of bag.


----------



## Swedengirl

ElainePG said:


> I've been drooling over a Daria in oak... it's in the Mulberry sale, but I'm afraid it might be too large for me. I'm 5' tall, and usually never carry a bag larger than an Alexa, but I believe the Daria is much larger than a Lexy. Yes? No? I've heard that the Daria is being discontinued, and would hate to miss out on the style if it would suit me, but I wouldn't want a bag to overpower me.
> 
> Any thoughts, g&r?




I have both the Alexa (oak) and Daria satchel (black) and Im 5.3' tall. I dont think the Daria is much bigger than the Alexa, its "higher" but the Alexa is "wider". I Love my Daria as is goes so well Xbody and also Quick and easy to change to shoulder. The softness and how much you can fill it with is also a plus on my side. The plaque scratches easily as its big, i just had mine changed for approx 30£. But the leather is very durable, this has been my "its bad weather" bag.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

I'm 5ft 1 for reference.


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the info... and if you have a chance, I'd love the link! It's the Daria satchel (the one that can be carried cross-body) that I'm interested in.
> 
> I suppose I could theoretically buy/return, but knowing myself, once I get my little paws on it, I'd keep it even if it didn't quite suit! :giggles:



http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-daria-pics-only-584613-2.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-dazzling-daria-club-538826.html


http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/daria-satchel-owners-pros-and-cons-please-552889.html

I see guns has added some lovely modelling photos too 

I usually wear my daria with the strap doubled up.


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-daria-pics-only-584613-2.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-dazzling-daria-club-538826.html
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/daria-satchel-owners-pros-and-cons-please-552889.html
> 
> I see guns has added some lovely modelling photos too
> 
> I usually wear my daria with the strap doubled up.


Another vote for Daria satchel, hard wearing leather, easy to wear and lightweight. Get one before it's too late.


----------



## Ludmilla

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3359268
> View attachment 3359270
> 
> I'm 5ft 1 for reference.




Lovely modelling shots. [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

Swedengirl said:


> I have both the Alexa (oak) and Daria satchel (black) and Im 5.3' tall. I dont think the Daria is much bigger than the Alexa, its "higher" but the Alexa is "wider". I Love my Daria as is goes so well Xbody and also Quick and easy to change to shoulder. The softness and how much you can fill it with is also a plus on my side. The plaque scratches easily as its big, i just had mine changed for approx 30£. But the leather is very durable, this has been my "its bad weather" bag.


Thank you for the comparison between the two bags, Swedengirl!


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3359268
> View attachment 3359270
> 
> I'm 5ft 1 for reference.


Thank you for those great model shots g&r, the bag looks great on you!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/the-mulberry-daria-pics-only-584613-2.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-dazzling-daria-club-538826.html
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/daria-satchel-owners-pros-and-cons-please-552889.html
> 
> I see guns has added some lovely modelling photos too
> 
> I usually wear my daria with the strap doubled up.


Thank you for the terrific links. I'm learning more by the minute! I'm especially tempted by the oxblood one, but sadly that color isn't in the sale. Still may pop for it, though.


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Another vote for Daria satchel, hard wearing leather, easy to wear and lightweight. Get one before it's too late.


I'm seriously thinking about it! That would make 5 Mulbs in my bag collection... is that decadent???


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I'm seriously thinking about it! That would make 5 Mulbs in my bag collection... is that decadent???


If 5 is, a lot of us are in big trouble!!


----------



## Ruxby

movies and nachos night with my large chocolate Ants


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> If 5 is, a lot of us are in big trouble!!


Well, that's a relief!


----------



## remainsilly

Ruxby said:


> movies and nachos night with my large chocolate Ants



Omg, nachos&#9825;
Great choice with chocolate bag.


----------



## remainsilly

Sea blue alice attacks REI with me.
Several socks follow us home.
I like warm socks.


----------



## lizzie512

Got a Bayswater small size in burgundy colour for my birthday gift! 
I like it very much!


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice attacks REI with me.
> 
> Several socks follow us home.
> 
> I like warm socks.




[emoji23]



lizzie512 said:


> View attachment 3360329
> 
> Got a Bayswater small size in burgundy colour for my birthday gift!
> I like it very much!




Bag twin as I have this in black, great bag and yours has a lovely deep rich colour - hope you had a fab b'day!


----------



## elvisfan4life

gunsandbanjos said:


> View attachment 3359268
> View attachment 3359270
> 
> I'm 5ft 1 for reference.



Sigh Guns you are such a cutie my bag couldn't have gone to a lovelier lady i miss her but she sure didnt look that good on me!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the terrific links. I'm learning more by the minute! I'm especially tempted by the oxblood one, but sadly that color isn't in the sale. Still may pop for it, though.



I think it is in the sale as the style is going? If you want one we will find you one!! I used to wear my Daria doubled up Guns has it on the long strap i think you would prefer it doubled up too its a great bag either way so versatile


----------



## NY2005

lizzie512 said:


> View attachment 3360329
> 
> Got a Bayswater small size in burgundy colour for my birthday gift!
> I like it very much!


This is lovely. It suits you really well.belated birthday wishes


----------



## Ludmilla

Ruxby said:


> movies and nachos night with my large chocolate Ants




Great modelling shot!



remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice attacks REI with me.
> 
> Several socks follow us home.
> 
> I like warm socks.




[emoji3]



lizzie512 said:


> View attachment 3360329
> 
> Got a Bayswater small size in burgundy colour for my birthday gift!
> I like it very much!




Very pretty bag and happy birthday! [emoji4]


----------



## morejunkny

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the terrific links. I'm learning more by the minute! I'm especially tempted by the oxblood one, but sadly that color isn't in the sale. Still may pop for it, though.




Daria Satchel and Hobo are in US presale in Oxblood, oak, and black for 30 percent off...[emoji51]


----------



## NY2005

morejunkny said:


> Daria Satchel and Hobo are in US presale in Oxblood, oak, and black for 30 percent off...[emoji51]


I would love an Oxblood one. Let's hope they are in uk sale. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jp23

It's been a while since I posted on here but today I'm carrying my cookie [emoji177]


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on here but today I'm carrying my cookie [emoji177]
> View attachment 3360695


Gorgeous jp23 and love your bag charm


----------



## Ria2011

Black travel day bag


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice attacks REI with me.
> Several socks follow us home.
> I like warm socks.


Love those SmartWool socks. I bought a bunch of them for The Hubster, and now he refuses to wear anything else... except (fatally spoiled man) the ones I knit for him.


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> *I think it is in the sale as the style is going*? If you want one we will find you one!! I used to wear my Daria doubled up Guns has it on the long strap i think you would prefer it doubled up too its a great bag either way so versatile


Yes, I was mistaken... it is in the sale after all. I'm still thinking about it, but am very much afraid that it would overwhelm me. I just sent a Gucci bag off to consignment because it was too large for me, and the width was identical to the Daria. (And it wasn't as tall a bag, so there you have it). I think I'm going to pass on this one... I just don't need to carry that much "stuff" with me on a daily basis. Sad, because it's a lovely bag, but not suited to my needs.


----------



## ElainePG

jp23 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on here but today I'm carrying my cookie [emoji177]
> View attachment 3360695


What an absolutely sweet bag, jp! And just darling with the charm.


----------



## jp23

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely sweet bag, jp! And just darling with the charm.




Thank you! It came just in time for spring! It's nice to actually have seasons I appreciate the sun much more these days [emoji23]


----------



## Taimi

jp23 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on here but today I'm carrying my cookie [emoji177]
> View attachment 3360695



Wow, it looks amazing! I love the charm too.


----------



## Taimi

Ria2011 said:


> Black travel day bag



The leather looks really lush!


----------



## Ludmilla

jp23 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on here but today I'm carrying my cookie [emoji177]
> View attachment 3360695




One of my wishlist bags. Sooo pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Kmora

remainsilly said:


> Sea blue alice attacks REI with me.
> 
> Several socks follow us home.
> 
> I like warm socks.




Smartwool is the best! Love wool 




lizzie512 said:


> View attachment 3360329
> 
> Got a Bayswater small size in burgundy colour for my birthday gift!
> I like it very much!




It is gorgeous!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Oak Bayswater today. Just in love with her sooooo much


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Love those SmartWool socks. I bought a bunch of them for The Hubster, and now he refuses to wear anything else... except (fatally spoiled man) the ones I knit for him.



These are new type, for me("smartwool PhD").
Had regular smartwool socks--these have targeted padding areas.
For us reckless types. 

I cannot knit.  Envious.&#9825;


----------



## remainsilly

Kmora said:


> Smartwool is the best! Love wool



I got smartwool thermals, also.
Soon, may transform into sheep.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for wooly alice love, all&#9825;


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Sigh Guns you are such a cutie my bag couldn't have gone to a lovelier lady i miss her but she sure didnt look that good on me!!!!



You are far too kind Elvis!!

I took that photo at about 7am and whilst I wouldn't say hungover I had definitely felt better


----------



## remainsilly

Ukpandagirl said:


> Oak Bayswater today. Just in love with her sooooo much



Classic&#9825;


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I got smartwool thermals, also.
> Soon, *may transform into sheep*.


Be careful... I may shear you & knit you up! I own a spinning wheel!!! :giggles:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

So many lovely photographs! Thank you for sharing Elvis, Ruxby, Ria, Remainsilly, Guns and JP &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## aerinha

jp23 said:


> It's been a while since I posted on here but today I'm carrying my cookie [emoji177]
> View attachment 3360695



Almost bag twins.  I have the sbs oak cookie.  Makes me think of gingerbread houses.  Love your charm too.  We have had a yucky spring. 10 degrees too cold for normal and all rain.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Be careful... I may shear you & knit you up! I own a spinning wheel!!! :giggles:



Wool from my tangly, bent self would need massive carding. Or might wreck a decent spinning wheel.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Wool from my tangly, bent self would need massive carding. Or might wreck a decent spinning wheel.


Oh, nonsense... I'm sure you'll fluff up beautifuily!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wool from my tangly, bent self would need massive carding. Or might wreck a decent spinning wheel.







ElainePG said:


> Oh, nonsense... I'm sure you'll fluff up beautifuily!




I die. [emoji23]


----------



## jp23

aerinha said:


> Almost bag twins.  I have the sbs oak cookie.  Makes me think of gingerbread houses.  Love your charm too.  We have had a yucky spring. 10 degrees too cold for normal and all rain.



Yessss right?! Today I was indoors all day and I went downstairs to get food and it was POURING rain!!! I was so confused lol it seems like it's been so back and forth


----------



## gunsandbanjos

lizzie512 said:


> View attachment 3360329
> 
> Got a Bayswater small size in burgundy colour for my birthday gift!
> I like it very much!



Beautiful bag, the colour is amazing! And happy birthday


----------



## Ria2011

Taimi said:


> The leather looks really lush!


Thanks Taimi


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Today was my oak Bayswater with my Stephen Sprouse LV scarf.... 
Today was a good day. Yay!


----------



## Sarah2079

Out in York shopping today with my new to me bays [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today was my oak Bayswater with my Stephen Sprouse LV scarf....
> Today was a good day. Yay!



AWESOME! LOVE it Panda! I remember when you got  this gorgeous LV scarf...& your oak Bays is a beauty....beautiful pairing of these 2 together! :greengrin:


----------



## Kendie26

Sarah2079 said:


> Out in York shopping today with my new to me bays [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362678



oh Wow I've never seen the British logo on a Mulb like this before!! (Embarassing if it's been around for a while & I'm late to the party, but I've only been a Mulberry addict for the last 2 years & have never had the pleasure to see this. Seriously love it!


----------



## Sarah2079

Kendie26 said:


> oh Wow I've never seen the British logo on a Mulb like this before!! (Embarassing if it's been around for a while & I'm late to the party, but I've only been a Mulberry addict for the last 2 years & have never had the pleasure to see this. Seriously love it!




Thank you. It was brought out for the Queens jubilee back in 2012 (I think). The coloured UJ was only made for Selfridges (again, I think). The ones for the jubilee from mulberry had the UJ on but more like scored out of the brass lock, if that makes sense. X


----------



## Kendie26

Sarah2079 said:


> Thank you. It was brought out for the Queens jubilee back in 2012 (I think). The coloured UJ was only made for Selfridges (again, I think). The ones for the jubilee from mulberry had the UJ on but more like scored out of the brass lock, if that makes sense. X



Thanks for the response/info! I just LOVE it! We recently went through an open house here in the USA & the homeowner was British & had them most gorgeous British flag tiles in her kitchen & accent pillows in the house. I'm just so drawn to all things British!


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today was my oak Bayswater with my Stephen Sprouse LV scarf....
> 
> Today was a good day. Yay!




Love that scarf ugh!


----------



## ReneeMer

Hello ladies,  
I always have so much fun reading the posts and I have learned a lot over the years.  But I don't know anything about Mulberry or Ferragamo.  I would love to hear your opinion.  I am trying to decide between Mulberry New Baywater Small  in Taupe color and Ferragamo Melike Saffiano leather selling at Nordstrom and the Large Fill Up in the beige color.  What are your experiences with those two brands.  One better than the other when you consider quality and longevity?  Thanks


----------



## ElainePG

kendie26 said:


> awesome! Love it panda! I remember when you got  this gorgeous lv scarf...& your oak bays is a beauty....beautiful pairing of these 2 together! :greengrin:


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Sarah2079 said:


> Out in York shopping today with my new to me bays [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362678


Terrific Bays with the Jubilee plaque! A real treasure.


----------



## GoStanford

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks for the response/info! I just LOVE it! We recently went through an open house here in the USA & the homeowner was British & had them most gorgeous British flag tiles in her kitchen & accent pillows in the house. I'm just so drawn to all things British!


I'm pretty sure that at one point NPN (NaughtiPidginsNest) had a Union Jack Mulberry bag on her site.  Do a search on the forums - her site is mentioned a lot as a reputable seller of Mulberry bags who ships to the United States.  I don't have personal experience buying from NPN but I enjoy looking at the listings!


----------



## arielqueen

Carrying my oak Alexa. I'm getting tired of the bag.


----------



## GoStanford

arielqueen said:


> Carrying my oak Alexa. I'm getting tired of the bag.


Tired why?  Dimensions of the bag/some feature of the bag itself, or tired of the sameness of carrying it?  I'm curious....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

GoStanford said:


> I'm pretty sure that at one point NPN (NaughtiPidginsNest) had a Union Jack Mulberry bag on her site.  Do a search on the forums - her site is mentioned a lot as a reputable seller of Mulberry bags who ships to the United States.  I don't have personal experience buying from NPN but I enjoy looking at the listings!



I would recommend NPN in a heartbeat. I got my LV scarf there which I'd been after for a while. Never thought I'd get the colour way I wanted. Email Shian. 

Thanks ladies for the scarf love. Am feeling it xx


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today was my oak Bayswater with my Stephen Sprouse LV scarf....
> Today was a good day. Yay!





Sarah2079 said:


> Out in York shopping today with my new to me bays [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362678



Gorgeous oak bays ladies! Love the scarf with the bays Ukpandagirl!


----------



## arielqueen

I don't know. Can't put my finger on it. I use to be so crazy about the satchel look. Now I'm just tired of the oak colour and the look.


----------



## Kendie26

GoStanford said:


> I'm pretty sure that at one point NPN (NaughtiPidginsNest) had a Union Jack Mulberry bag on her site.  Do a search on the forums - her site is mentioned a lot as a reputable seller of Mulberry bags who ships to the United States.  I don't have personal experience buying from NPN but I enjoy looking at the listings!



Thanks so much GoStanford! I really appreciate your info, as I likely would never have found the NPN site! I just scrolled through & most Mulb bags are sold but it was fun looking & I'll keep an eye out. Have  a great week / Thanks again!


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much GoStanford! I really appreciate your info, as I likely would never have found the NPN site! I just scrolled through & most Mulb bags are sold but it was fun looking & I'll keep an eye out. Have  a great week / Thanks again!




Shian at NPN has a wish list if you email her, she is lovely, also recommend labels most wanted


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> Shian at NPN has a wish list if you email her, she is lovely, also recommend labels most wanted



Thanks so much Louliu! You Mulb ladies rock! hugs to all


----------



## amstevens714

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today was my oak Bayswater with my Stephen Sprouse LV scarf....
> 
> Today was a good day. Yay!




Gorgeous!!


----------



## amstevens714

Sarah2079 said:


> Out in York shopping today with my new to me bays [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362678




I love this!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Tooled bays is currently out again &#128522;


----------



## Louliu71

I decided to have a blue day

Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> I decided to have a blue day
> 
> Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain
> 
> View attachment 3364329


Beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## DiJe40

Louliu71 said:


> I decided to have a blue day
> 
> Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain
> 
> View attachment 3364329




Your Tillie is beautifull, like the colour and the matching shoes.


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> I decided to have a blue day
> 
> Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain
> 
> View attachment 3364329


Gorgeous Louliu and loving the matching shoes!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> I decided to have a blue day
> 
> Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain
> 
> View attachment 3364329



Love that combo. V classy indeed lady


----------



## princesspig

Started off with black Alexa, but then I had this one (preloved bays satchel in chocolate) delivered - after cleaning, gelling and spraying, it came out with me.






It had to be a bit quick, so I brought both bags with me in the car so I could switch all of the stuff over while we were driving. I looked away for one minute, and this happened:





Silly dog cannot stop herself from using my bag as a pillow.


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Beautiful shade of blue!







DiJe40 said:


> Your Tillie is beautifull, like the colour and the matching shoes.







Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous Louliu and loving the matching shoes!







Ukpandagirl said:


> Love that combo. V classy indeed lady




Hello lovelies and thank you!

I really have a thing for midnight at the mo and khaki


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> Started off with black Alexa, but then I had this one (preloved bays satchel in chocolate) delivered - after cleaning, gelling and spraying, it came out with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had to be a bit quick, so I brought both bags with me in the car so I could switch all of the stuff over while we were driving. I looked away for one minute, and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly dog cannot stop herself from using my bag as a pillow.




Love pooch and bag is gorgeous, but I am biased as I had this in choc and still have it in black. Great bag


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ukpandagirl said:


> Today was my oak Bayswater with my Stephen Sprouse LV scarf....
> Today was a good day. Yay!



Using my oak bays tomorrow too!
Black dress and leopard print kitten heels


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CPrincessUK said:


> Using my oak bays tomorrow too!
> Black dress and leopard print kitten heels



Sound goregous... Mod shot please xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ukpandagirl said:


> Sound goregous... Mod shot please xx



No mod shots anymore due to where I work.
Will snap a photo of bays if I remember!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CPrincessUK said:


> No mod shots anymore due to where I work.
> Will snap a photo of bays if I remember!



I'd just love to see the shoes and bag against the dress. You're going to knock them dead...


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> I decided to have a blue day
> 
> Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain
> 
> View attachment 3364329



Big Big BIG LOVE....stunning color....I want!


----------



## Kendie26

princesspig said:


> Started off with black Alexa, but then I had this one (preloved bays satchel in chocolate) delivered - after cleaning, gelling and spraying, it came out with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had to be a bit quick, so I brought both bags with me in the car so I could switch all of the stuff over while we were driving. I looked away for one minute, and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly dog cannot stop herself from using my bag as a pillow.



That is freaking AWESOME!!! Go little doggie girl! She has fabulous taste in bags. Brown has been my favorite color for all things in life the last decade so MAJOR LOVING your Mulb!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ukpandagirl said:


> I'd just love to see the shoes and bag against the dress. You're going to knock them dead...




Pic as promised.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dress was LK Bennett Joella in black


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> Started off with black Alexa, but then I had this one (preloved bays satchel in chocolate) delivered - after cleaning, gelling and spraying, it came out with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had to be a bit quick, so I brought both bags with me in the car so I could switch all of the stuff over while we were driving. I looked away for one minute, and this happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly dog cannot stop herself from using my bag as a pillow.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Pic as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365243
> 
> Dress was LK Bennett Joella in black


Oh la la! Splendid!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Oh la la! Splendid!



Thanks!


----------



## princesspig

Kendie26 said:


> That is freaking AWESOME!!! Go little doggie girl! She has fabulous taste in bags. Brown has been my favorite color for all things in life the last decade so MAJOR LOVING your Mulb!



She does have a good taste in bags - whenever she sees one of my Mulberry bags, she'll try to use it as her pillow. Thankfully she's a careful little dog who doesn't slobber or scratch the bags, and mine aren't that delicate anyway.
I'm so pleased I got this chocolate one - I've always loved the colour, but have gone for black or oak instead. I predict this one will be worn loads 



Louliu71 said:


> Love pooch and bag is gorgeous, but I am biased as I had this in choc and still have it in black. Great bag



It is a great little bag. I had the Ledbury many years ago, and I used it loads, but did miss a shoulder/cross body strap, so this is perfect. I don't know why I waited so long to get the satchel.

I'm wearing it again today, but have put a (neon) yellow Coach X Peanuts tag on it. I like yellow and dark brown together, but I'm not sure it looks as good as I was hoping it would. I am however quite keen on bag charms (and similar) at the moment so might have to look for another one...





http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## princesspig

CPrincessUK said:


> Pic as promised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365243
> 
> Dress was LK Bennett Joella in black



Pretty!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Tooled bays and I just got drenched &#128555;&#128555;


----------



## NY2005

gunsandbanjos said:


> Tooled bays and I just got drenched &#128555;&#128555;


I bet bays handled the weather well though?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

NY2005 said:


> I bet bays handled the weather well though?



Better than me&#128514; I'm grumpy, it's 9 degrees and chucking it down, it's nearly June!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!



Great colour combination! I really like that Mulberry Pink, it's very summery 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> Great colour combination! I really like that Mulberry Pink, it's very summery
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thank you, PP, I really love the Mulberry Pink too. I was so sorry they discontinued it. I would have loved to get a wallet or something in that color, but it was a real challenge just to find the Willow. My SA looked in boutiques all over the U.S., and she finally came up with the last one in the country!


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, PP, I really love the Mulberry Pink too. I was so sorry they discontinued it. I would have loved to get a wallet or something in that color, but it was a real challenge just to find the Willow. My SA looked in boutiques all over the U.S., and she finally came up with the last one in the country!



I saw the outlet in Bicester (UK) had some Mulberry Pink things yesterday, including a Lily, and I'm pretty sure there were some small leather goods as well. So maybe they'll come over to your side of the pond soon too.

I must admit I was very tempted by the Lily - and even more now I've seen your bag...


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> I saw the outlet in Bicester (UK) had some Mulberry Pink things yesterday, including a Lily, and I'm pretty sure there were some small leather goods as well. So maybe they'll come over to your side of the pond soon too.
> 
> I must admit I was very tempted by the Lily - and even more now I've seen your bag...


Oh, that would be terrific! I don't think we have anything to compare to Bicester, but maybe some day I'll find one on one of the online consignment shops. A wallet would be terrific. A Lily would be drool-worthy!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!



Lovely group shot. Just loving your shawl though.


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!


Lovely bag and accessories. Would brighten up any day


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!



Pretty in pink&#9825;
Wonderful, ElainePG!


----------



## ElainePG

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely group shot. Just loving your shawl though.





NY2005 said:


> Lovely bag and accessories. Would brighten up any day





remainsilly said:


> Pretty in pink&#9825;
> Wonderful, ElainePG!



Thank you, everyone! 

Yes, Ukpandagirl, I had a feeling you'd like the shawl! It's my one & only LV, bought used but in great shape, and I find myself reaching for it a lot more than I thought I would. I figure each time I wear it, the price lowers!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!




Just beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!


Lovely colour combinations Elaine &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!




Stunning! You are so glam


----------



## ElainePG

Mooshooshoo said:


> Lovely colour combinations Elaine &#10084;&#65039;





Louliu71 said:


> Stunning! You are so glam



Thank you muchly!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!



O-M-G!!! I die.......holy smokes that is 1 hell-uva picture w/ 3 AMAZING items. Truly too die for. Killer great! That Mulb Pink is my all-time favorite & I always wanted a Willow...you lucky duck!! I AM DROOLING all over myself.


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> O-M-G!!! I die.......holy smokes that is 1 hell-uva picture w/ 3 AMAZING items. Truly too die for. Killer great! That Mulb Pink is my all-time favorite & I always wanted a Willow...you lucky duck!! I AM DROOLING all over myself.


Gosh, Kendie... I have a feeling you like my little "still life" just a teensy bit!:giggles:


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Gosh, Kendie... I have a feeling you like my little "still life" just a teensy bit!:giggles:



it's true....I'm pretty darn in love with it! Glad you could tell!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!


This is absolutely beautiful, so stunning.


----------



## ElainePG

Oooh...Shoes said:


> This is absolutely beautiful, so stunning.


Thank you! I live in the back of beyond, but I carried the Willow into our little "downtown" today and actually got a few compliments on it!


----------



## Sarah2079

Out for a meal tonight with my sbs [emoji7] x


----------



## ElainePG

Sarah2079 said:


> Out for a meal tonight with my sbs [emoji7] x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367692


Gorgeous! Is that oxblood?


----------



## Sarah2079

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Is that oxblood?




Thank you, yes Oxblood X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Sarah2079 said:


> Out for a meal tonight with my sbs [emoji7] x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367692



Lovely bag and colour. Hope you had a lovely night


----------



## Sarah2079

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely bag and colour. Hope you had a lovely night




Thank you, had a lovely evening X


----------



## jackie1

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!



Love the Cara Wallet was going to get one but decided not too regret that now as you never see them on any of the resellers


----------



## ElainePG

jackie1 said:


> Love the Cara Wallet was going to get one but decided not too regret that now as you never see them on any of the resellers


My SA encouraged me to get that wallet and told me it was a limited edition. She had also sent me a $50 gift card, which was just enough to make up my mind for me! 

I had doubts at the time, because I wondered if the studs would make it heavy (they don't) but in retrospect I'm glad I have it now! I always feel so elegant when I take it out of my bag.


----------



## jackie1

ElainePG said:


> My SA encouraged me to get that wallet and told me it was a limited edition. She had also sent me a $50 gift card, which was just enough to make up my mind for me!
> 
> I had doubts at the time, because I wondered if the studs would make it heavy (they don't) but in retrospect I'm glad I have it now! I always feel so elegant when I take it out of my bag.


It is lovely I always keep a look out for one


----------



## Ser

Just got my lovely mabel out ready to use tomorrow....not carried her since last summer. Just love this bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Just got my lovely mabel out ready to use tomorrow....not carried her since last summer. Just love this bag!! [emoji7]


Mabel is just lovely, Ser. Do I see a touch of metallic?


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> Mabel is just lovely, Ser. Do I see a touch of metallic?


Thanks Elaine. [emoji3] Yes she's actually champagne in colour. I got her from the lovely Shian at naughtipidginsnest last year. I must use her more! [emoji1]


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Thanks Elaine. [emoji3] Yes she's actually champagne in colour. I got her from the lovely Shian at naughtipidginsnest last year. *I must use her more!* [emoji1]



I have the same problem. So many bags, so little time! :giggles:


----------



## amstevens714

Ser said:


> Just got my lovely mabel out ready to use tomorrow....not carried her since last summer. Just love this bag!! [emoji7]




Such an easy to use bag!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mabel fan club in the house + 4.  Very cute Ser. Lovely colour.

I've always thought the Mabel was massively underrated.


----------



## DiJe40

Ser said:


> Just got my lovely mabel out ready to use tomorrow....not carried her since last summer. Just love this bag!! [emoji7]




Beautiful, mabel is such a practical bag.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Chocolate NVT bays as I haven't used her in ages.
I forgot how heavenly the classic NVT bags smell. 
Sigh.....
I think this is what originally made me addicted to the brand. The smell of real leather.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Just got my lovely mabel out ready to use tomorrow....not carried her since last summer. Just love this bag!! [emoji7]




She's a real stunner, Ser! [emoji7] What a pity this fabulously practical style was discontinued ...


----------



## Ser

ElainePG said:


> I have the same problem. So many bags, so little time! :giggles:


Lol!! Know what you mean Elaine but a nice 'problem' to have! All my bags are so carefully stored away I forget what I have and where. I must devise a better system!! 


amstevens714 said:


> Such an easy to use bag!


She is 


Ukpandagirl said:


> Mabel fan club in the house + 4.  Very cute Ser. Lovely colour.
> 
> I've always thought the Mabel was massively underrated.


Thank you Panda  love the colour with my black leather jacket a nice contrast! 


DiJe40 said:


> Beautiful, mabel is such a practical bag.


Thank you  


Mayfly285 said:


> She's a real stunner, Ser! [emoji7] What a pity this fabulously practical style was discontinued ...


Thanks Mayfly and so true! Too many fabulous Mulberrys have been discontinued sadly! Still there's always preloved!


----------



## LW81

Thought I would try out my brand new Bayswater in the printed NVT oak. So excited owning a Mulberry classic bag.


----------



## LW81

Hopefully picture might be attached now


----------



## ElainePG

LW81 said:


> Hopefully picture might be attached now


Pretty bag and you're right... a real classic!


----------



## Louliu71

LW81 said:


> Hopefully picture might be attached now




Beautiful, no wonder you are thrilled


----------



## Kendie26

LW81 said:


> Hopefully picture might be attached now



PERFECTION ~ Many Congrats! Love it!!!!


----------



## amstevens714

LW81 said:


> Hopefully picture might be attached now




Gorgeous!


----------



## littlecollector

Went out with my medium oxblood cara today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Black nvt Bayswater tote yesterday but today, sill not sure...


----------



## arnoldscigar

littlecollector said:


> Went out with my medium oxblood cara today


----------



## remainsilly

Dog has chosen mulberry pink bays clutch wallet.
Which he will shield under scarf.
As runs through never-ending rain.
Possibly towards a wooden ark.


----------



## lozloz1

I took my Mulberry Lily in Oak to my cousin's wedding


----------



## Louliu71

littlecollector said:


> Went out with my medium oxblood cara today







remainsilly said:


> Dog has chosen mulberry pink bays clutch wallet.
> 
> Which he will shield under scarf.
> 
> As runs through never-ending rain.
> 
> Possibly towards a wooden ark.







lozloz1 said:


> I took my Mulberry Lily in Oak to my cousin's wedding




Loving them all [emoji7]


----------



## lozloz1

Louliu71 said:


> Loving them all [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Dog has chosen mulberry pink bays clutch wallet.
> 
> Which he will shield under scarf.
> 
> As runs through never-ending rain.
> 
> Possibly towards a wooden ark.




Awww. His face! [emoji7]



lozloz1 said:


> I took my Mulberry Lily in Oak to my cousin's wedding




Great outfit!


----------



## CPrincessUK

LW81 said:


> Hopefully picture might be attached now



Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Kendie26

Hubby & I took off work today & just walked all around our fave town so my mini Lily was perfect...sorry I've posted her so many times but she's 1 of my all time favorites ever![emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Dog has chosen mulberry pink bays clutch wallet.
> 
> Which he will shield under scarf.
> 
> As runs through never-ending rain.
> 
> Possibly towards a wooden ark.




Doggie has best style ever...quite impeccable indeed! Adore him to smitherines & all your Mulbs![emoji4][emoji777][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji93][emoji255]


----------



## Kendie26

lozloz1 said:


> I took my Mulberry Lily in Oak to my cousin's wedding




Wow what a FANTASTIC pretty pic ... You look GORGEOUS!! &#10084;&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Dog has chosen mulberry pink bays clutch wallet.
> Which he will shield under scarf.
> As runs through never-ending rain.
> Possibly towards a wooden ark.


Dog's coat color is a perfect match to Mulberry Pink!


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Dog has chosen mulberry pink bays clutch wallet.
> Which he will shield under scarf.
> As runs through never-ending rain.
> Possibly towards a wooden ark.


What a patient model!


----------



## Addy




----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag & dog love, all&#9825;


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Hubby & I took off work today & just walked all around our fave town so my mini Lily was perfect...sorry I've posted her so many times but she's 1 of my all time favorites ever![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372420


Very sweet, how you arranged chain.
Pretty bag.&#9825;


----------



## remainsilly

Addy said:


> View attachment 3372553



Stunning color&#9825;


----------



## Kendie26

Regular size Lily in sueded embossed snakeskin print


----------



## Kendie26

Addy said:


> View attachment 3372553




Very pretty! I've never had the pleasure of seeing this gorgeous color in real life before ~&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Very sweet, how you arranged chain.
> 
> Pretty bag.&#9825;




Thank you dear remainsilly... I have zero creativity with pics especially compared to you![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Hubby & I took off work today & just walked all around our fave town so my mini Lily was perfect...sorry I've posted her so many times but she's 1 of my all time favorites ever![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372420







Kendie26 said:


> Regular size Lily in sueded embossed snakeskin print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373036




Lovely Lilies! Do not worry, we will never get tired of such lovely bags. [emoji8]



Addy said:


> View attachment 3372553




Wow. Stunning colour!


----------



## Louliu71

Addy said:


> View attachment 3372553




I saw two yesterday, would love this in midnight shrunken calf - gorgeous pop of colour


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Struggling to keep up! 

Loving the dog's scarf/bag ensemble Remainsilly. He's such a well coordinated pooch! 

Some really gorgeous bags and great photographs too.


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> Regular size Lily in sueded embossed snakeskin print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373036


Picture perfect , she's very pretty


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Lilies! Do not worry, we will never get tired of such lovely bags. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Stunning colour!





NY2005 said:


> Picture perfect , she's very pretty



Big sincere thanks Ludmilla & NY2005~you are sweeties~ & you are right Ludmilla in that we all probably don't tire of seeing pics of bags! Happy weekend to you both


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Regular size Lily in sueded embossed snakeskin print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373036


Love the bag, Kendie, and also how you photographed it. Gorgeous "still life"!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Love the bag, Kendie, and also how you photographed it. Gorgeous "still life"!



kindest thanks Elaine! I'm amateurish w/ taking photos' by I try! Your pics are far more sophisticated!!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> kindest thanks Elaine! I'm amateurish w/ taking photos' by I try! Your pics are far more sophisticated!!


----------



## ElainePG

My small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I absolutely adore everything about this bag... especially the silver hardware! 

For a while I had considered getting another one in this style, in oxblood NVT. But last night, browsing the Mulberry USA site, my eye (both of them, actually!  ) chanced to fall on a Medium Lily in Oak, and now I'm rethinking. 

Hmmmm? Oh. No, I don't think I can finagle both. Though I did consider it, for a brief & delightful moment, before I came to my senses and found myself planted firmly on the sofa!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ElainePG said:


> My small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I absolutely adore everything about this bag... especially the silver hardware!
> 
> For a while I had considered getting another one in this style, in oxblood NVT. But last night, browsing the Mulberry USA site, my eye (both of them, actually!  ) chanced to fall on a Medium Lily in Oak, and now I'm rethinking.
> 
> Hmmmm? Oh. No, I don't think I can finagle both. Though I did consider it, for a brief & delightful moment, before I came to my senses and found myself planted firmly on the sofa!



Lovely bag Elaine.


----------



## Kmora

Kendie26 said:


> Hubby & I took off work today & just walked all around our fave town so my mini Lily was perfect...sorry I've posted her so many times but she's 1 of my all time favorites ever![emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3372420




Love it! 

Have been wanting this for a long time and still I can't pull the trigger and buy it. I am afraid it will be too small :/

Do you find it useful? When and how do you use it?


----------



## kaz37

I brought a blue Mini Lily last summer and loved it so much that I got a black one for the winter months. I am amazed at how much they hold. There are 3 card slots at the back and holds my iphone, a small purse, chewing gum, a lipstick/lip balm and keys! I'm contemplating a red one for this summer [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Kmora said:


> Love it!
> 
> Have been wanting this for a long time and still I can't pull the trigger and buy it. I am afraid it will be too small :/
> 
> Do you find it useful? When and how do you use it?



hi Kmora! Hope all is well!  I do love mine but it's definitely my smallest bag. Pay close attention to the measurements if you decide to buy one. It has 3 credit card slots so I do not use a wallet when I take this out. I just transfer my license & a card or 2 into the 3 slots. Then I really just put my key case & a lipgloss/stick inside. My iPhone 6plus does NOT fit in this mini Lily (I then make my husband put my cell in his pocket if I really need to have it with me when I use this mini Lily) ~but smaller cell phones fit (my previous iphone 4 fit). You could also add a few other very small items like tissues, gum,iPod, but obviously it's a very small  bag. It makes a nice clutch too if you don't want to wear crossbody. Hope that helps! I do love it but I do know the size may not be practical for everyone.


----------



## Kendie26

kaz37 said:


> I brought a blue Mini Lily last summer and loved it so much that I got a black one for the winter months. I am amazed at how much they hold. There are 3 card slots at the back and holds my iphone, a small purse, chewing gum, a lipstick/lip balm and keys! I'm contemplating a red one for this summer [emoji6]





Kmora said:


> Love it!
> 
> Have been wanting this for a long time and still I can't pull the trigger and buy it. I am afraid it will be too small :/
> 
> Do you find it useful? When and how do you use it?



Oops I'm back again, sorry! I forgot to answer your question about how do I use it. I tend to take it when my husband & I go out for dinner or like the other day we were walking around town all day & ate out. I like the hands free aspect from the long crossbody strap if we do lots of walking & I don't want to carry a larger bag. Plus I use it for special dress-up occasions....would be lovely for a wedding, graduation parties,etc


----------



## Kendie26

kaz37 said:


> I brought a blue Mini Lily last summer and loved it so much that I got a black one for the winter months. I am amazed at how much they hold. There are 3 card slots at the back and holds my iphone, a small purse, chewing gum, a lipstick/lip balm and keys! I'm contemplating a red one for this summer [emoji6]



Glad you love yours so much & may get a 3rd mini! They are cuter than cute & classy at the same time! Bet you look great w/ yours kaz


----------



## lozloz1

Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!


----------



## ElainePG

lozloz1 said:


> Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!


Your oak Lily is just gorgeous... you look terrific!


----------



## CPrincessUK

lozloz1 said:


> Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!



Lovely photo. You and oak lily look amazing!


----------



## mrsbambam

ElainePG said:


> My small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I absolutely adore everything about this bag... especially the silver hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> For a while I had considered getting another one in this style, in oxblood NVT. But last night, browsing the Mulberry USA site, my eye (both of them, actually!  ) chanced to fall on a Medium Lily in Oak, and now I'm rethinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm? Oh. No, I don't think I can finagle both. Though I did consider it, for a brief & delightful moment, before I came to my senses and found myself planted firmly on the sofa!




Love this colour and bag! Gorgeous!



lozloz1 said:


> Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!




One of my fave bags - looks great with the red dress. And what a lovely blue sky!


----------



## Skater

Kmora said:


> Love it!
> 
> Have been wanting this for a long time and still I can't pull the trigger and buy it. I am afraid it will be too small :/
> 
> Do you find it useful? When and how do you use it?



I don't own one of these (same concern about size) but spotted on M.com that there are some new ones with slightly larger dimensions, and under 'details' these ones say they fit the iPhone 6 and 6S. I'd heard on here that these were on the way, and they seem to be landing now or soon...

Do check dimensions carefully though, as the website is carrying both sides!


----------



## Kendie26

lozloz1 said:


> Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!



Wow~spectacular photo's! You look so gorgeous. There's not a Lily out there that I wouldn't love. I seriously need to come vacation & visit your beautiful country someday.


----------



## Kmora

kaz37 said:


> I brought a blue Mini Lily last summer and loved it so much that I got a black one for the winter months. I am amazed at how much they hold. There are 3 card slots at the back and holds my iphone, a small purse, chewing gum, a lipstick/lip balm and keys! I'm contemplating a red one for this summer [emoji6]




 I think this is the key to this bag, if you could make it work I guess you will love it  My iPhone 6 (not plus) will fit without a case but will my next phone fit? Hate to have several bags which won't fit my future phones..and to fit my phone is a deal breaker for me. 



Kendie26 said:


> hi Kmora! Hope all is well!  I do love mine but it's definitely my smallest bag. Pay close attention to the measurements if you decide to buy one. It has 3 credit card slots so I do not use a wallet when I take this out. I just transfer my license & a card or 2 into the 3 slots. Then I really just put my key case & a lipgloss/stick inside. My iPhone 6plus does NOT fit in this mini Lily (I then make my husband put my cell in his pocket if I really need to have it with me when I use this mini Lily) ~but smaller cell phones fit (my previous iphone 4 fit). You could also add a few other very small items like tissues, gum,iPod, but obviously it's a very small  bag. It makes a nice clutch too if you don't want to wear crossbody. Hope that helps! I do love it but I do know the size may not be practical for everyone.







Kendie26 said:


> Oops I'm back again, sorry! I forgot to answer your question about how do I use it. I tend to take it when my husband & I go out for dinner or like the other day we were walking around town all day & ate out. I like the hands free aspect from the long crossbody strap if we do lots of walking & I don't want to carry a larger bag. Plus I use it for special dress-up occasions....would be lovely for a wedding, graduation parties,etc




Everything is well thank you!  hope you are also fine? Thank you for your well thought replays! I have an iPhone 6 (not plus) that will fit without the case but as I wrote to kaz I am afraid future phones won't fit and for me it is important to fit the phone (my husband doesn't want to carry my things haha). A friend of mine said that you could use apple watch in the bag and have the phone in the wardrobe during parties. But this won't work for walks  

My main use for this bag would be for evening dinners or parties or times when I want to be dressed up (I want the MM). 

Need to think about this some more. I know I will regret not buying the mini MM but I am still not fully sure about the size :/


----------



## Kmora

Skater said:


> I don't own one of these (same concern about size) but spotted on M.com that there are some new ones with slightly larger dimensions, and under 'details' these ones say they fit the iPhone 6 and 6S. I'd heard on here that these were on the way, and they seem to be landing now or soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Do check dimensions carefully though, as the website is carrying both sides!




Yes  actually the valentine edition mini lily was a little bit wider and that was when I first heard about that they will make the width wider  

My problem is that I want the Metallic Mushroom, which will be discontinued and I want a mini lily in MM in the bigger dimensions hehe. This is not easy for me


----------



## Gringach

lozloz1 said:


> Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!



Makes me want an oak Lily! Great pics, you look lovely! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Puckle101

Deer brown small Del Rey. &#129303;


----------



## Mayfly285

Rose pink goatskin Mabel


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Rose pink goatskin Mabel
> View attachment 3376854



This is a gorgeous bag/photo ~ I so love this color for Mabel.  I sadly sold my red Mabel & your pic makes me mad that I did. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> My small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I absolutely adore everything about this bag... especially the silver hardware!
> 
> For a while I had considered getting another one in this style, in oxblood NVT. But last night, browsing the Mulberry USA site, my eye (both of them, actually!  ) chanced to fall on a Medium Lily in Oak, and now I'm rethinking.
> 
> Hmmmm? Oh. No, I don't think I can finagle both. Though I did consider it, for a brief & delightful moment, before I came to my senses and found myself planted firmly on the sofa!



Oooooo awesome bag, color & photo Elaine!!! Wow that IS impressive you talked yourself into being firm on the sofa!! That is not easy!


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag/photo ~ I so love this color for Mabel.  I sadly sold my red Mabel & your pic makes me mad that I did. Enjoy yours!




Thank you, Kendie; I thought she was a good summer colour and she's attracted a lot of compliments from friends (and their daughters, who usually roll their eyes when I bring out another Mulberry!)  I'd forgotten how roomy, light and fabulous a bag she is (sorry to rub it in about your red girl!) and it's made me more determined to rotate my collection to see which bags do really work for me! [emoji6]


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> Rose pink goatskin Mabel
> View attachment 3376854


----------



## Taimi

Mayfly285 said:


> Rose pink goatskin Mabel
> View attachment 3376854



It's lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooo awesome bag, color & photo Elaine!!! Wow that IS impressive *you talked yourself into being firm on the sofa*!! That is not easy!


Now we'll just see how long I can stay there... the oak Lily is still bookmarked!:giggles:


----------



## jellyv

ElainePG said:


> My small Bayswater Double-Zip in taupe glossy goat. I absolutely adore everything about this bag... especially the silver hardware!
> 
> 
> :




Fantastic choice!  [emoji122]&#127995; Great color and size.


----------



## remainsilly

Oak nvt bays tote & birkenstocks.
Hello, summer


----------



## Ludmilla

Puckle101 said:


> Deer brown small Del Rey. &#129303;







Mayfly285 said:


> Rose pink goatskin Mabel
> View attachment 3376854







remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt bays tote & birkenstocks.
> 
> Hello, summer




So many pretty bags, ladies. [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Kendie; I thought she was a good summer colour and she's attracted a lot of compliments from friends (and their daughters, who usually roll their eyes when I bring out another Mulberry!)  I'd forgotten how roomy, light and fabulous a bag she is (sorry to rub it in about your red girl!) and it's made me more determined to rotate my collection to see which bags do really work for me! [emoji6]



your Mabel is a perfect summer color (& no worries "rubbing it in" on my long lost /sold Mabel ) & she sure is roomy!.....no doubt you can have fun rolling your eyes back at your friends daughters for plenty of reasons! Ha


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Now we'll just see how long I can stay there... the oak Lily is still bookmarked!:giggles:



trust me, you are far from alone!! I/we get it! I also have a blue Lily saved/bookmarked but trying to hold out


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt bays tote & birkenstocks.
> Hello, summer



Super snap....perfect pairing!! Wish I looked that good in jeans


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Super snap....perfect pairing!! Wish I looked that good in jeans



Very kind, thanks&#9825;
Broke a tooth yesterday--so spent day as "Snaggle-Fang, the jagged menace." 
Kind of fun, really. Almost sad about dentist fixing.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> So many pretty bags, ladies. [emoji7]



Cheesecake & oak mulbs = perfect&#9825;


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Very kind, thanks&#9825;
> Broke a tooth yesterday--so spent day as "Snaggle-Fang, the jagged menace."
> Kind of fun, really. Almost sad about dentist fixing.



Wow, sorry to hear about your tooth, but glad it's fixed & glad you had fun with it before it was fixed! Your personality & outlook on things in general is refreshing & fabulous!


----------



## Loulibelle

My trusty oak SBS in Madeira - n the shade of course!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Loulibelle said:


> My trusty oak SBS in Madeira - n the shade of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377870



I'm going to Madeira in 3 weeks &#128522; My parents have a timeshare, we go every year.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Cheesecake & oak mulbs = perfect&#9825;




Oh wow! [emoji15] Sorry about your tooth!!! I hope everything is well now.


----------



## Slowhand

lozloz1 said:


> Took my Oak Lily out in Yorkshire today - what a scorcher!


You and Lily look wonderful together  - where were you please ?


----------



## lozloz1

Slowhand said:


> You and Lily look wonderful together  - where were you please ?


Thank you for your lovely comment (and everyone else too, I just didn't want to clog up the thread!) I was at Harewood House near Leeds in Yorkshire. My boyfriend and I love going to that sort of thing and we can honestly say it's the nicest one we've ever visited. Definitely worth a trip IMO.


----------



## Kendie26

Loulibelle said:


> My trusty oak SBS in Madeira - n the shade of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377870



Such a dreamy picture all around....LOVE everything!


----------



## Sammiantha

Loulibelle said:


> My trusty oak SBS in Madeira - n the shade of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377870



Beautiful view with a beautiful bag!


----------



## gilson854

lunch today with my sister [emoji5]


----------



## ElainePG

gilson854 said:


> View attachment 3379850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch today with my sister [emoji5]


Great photo! What is that Lexy called? Was it a special edition?


----------



## amstevens714

gilson854 said:


> View attachment 3379850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch today with my sister [emoji5]




Beautiful!


----------



## GoStanford

gilson854 said:


> lunch today with my sister [emoji5]



Gorgeous Zigzag Alexa!  I've never seen one before.


----------



## gilson854

ElainePG said:


> Great photo! What is that Lexy called? Was it a special edition?




It's a zigzag Alexa - I was lucky enough to get one in one of the outlets around 3 years ago - I would say my fave M bag [emoji4]



amstevens714 said:


> Beautiful!



 Thanks [emoji8]



GoStanford said:


> Gorgeous Zigzag Alexa!  I've never seen one before.




Thank you! [emoji5] She is even more beautiful in real life - quite heavy as thick lush leather with gorgeous suede lining [emoji4][emoji108]


----------



## Kendie26

gilson854 said:


> View attachment 3379850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunch today with my sister [emoji5]



Ahhhh Yay you! A glorious zigzag!  Lovely pic including that cappucino/coffee!


----------



## gilson854

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh Yay you! A glorious zigzag!  Lovely pic including that cappucino/coffee!




Thank you Kendie26! [emoji175] her! [emoji4] and the coffee was delicious [emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## remainsilly

Hi. I'm the oak nvt bays tote.
I went to a restaurant today!
Where a covert jam eater smeared strawberry sticky all over my front. 

Once was noticed, I got a nice rub-down with wet paper towel.
Near a bathroom sink.
Accompanied by annoyed scowling.

Viola! All better. 
Thank you collonil. Again.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3385233
> 
> Hi. I'm the oak nvt bays tote.
> I went to a restaurant today!
> Where a covert jam eater smeared strawberry sticky all over my front.
> 
> Once was noticed, I got a nice rub-down with wet paper towel.
> Near a bathroom sink.
> Accompanied by annoyed scowling.
> 
> Viola! All better.
> Thank you collonil. Again.


Hi RS....so glad to "see"(read) you as I've missed your posts last several day. Holy crap I would have flipped the freak out w/ a jam on bag incident! You are such a great sport & so glad to hear your beautiful Bays tote is in fine condition! A meal to remember, no doubt!


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3385233
> 
> Hi. I'm the oak nvt bays tote.
> I went to a restaurant today!
> Where a covert jam eater smeared strawberry sticky all over my front.
> 
> Once was noticed, I got a nice rub-down with wet paper towel.
> Near a bathroom sink.
> Accompanied by annoyed scowling.
> 
> Viola! All better.
> Thank you collonil. Again.


My ex

So happy your beautiful oak bays tote made  it out alive! I had a similar experience but it was hot coffee poured on my beautiful panel Kensington. The same Mulberry products saved my Kensington as well. I thought mine was a goner but I have checked and it appears to be in top form!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3385233
> 
> Hi. I'm the oak nvt bays tote.
> I went to a restaurant today!
> Where a covert jam eater smeared strawberry sticky all over my front.
> 
> Once was noticed, I got a nice rub-down with wet paper towel.
> Near a bathroom sink.
> Accompanied by annoyed scowling.
> 
> Viola! All better.
> Thank you collonil. Again.


Dear Bayswater Tote,
Poor you, to be taken out to lunch by a horrid spiller!
A strawberry jam spiller, of all things.
It could have been worse.
At least she knows about Collonil.
Glad you are back in ship-shape condition.
Next time, perhaps you should leave her at home?
Fondest regards, ElainePG


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Dear Bayswater Tote,
> Poor you, to be taken out to lunch by a horrid spiller!
> A strawberry jam spiller, of all things.
> It could have been worse.
> At least she knows about Collonil.
> Glad you are back in ship-shape condition.
> Next time, perhaps you should leave her at home?
> Fondest regards, ElainePG


Hehehe. Brilliant stuff.
This mulb bag has feet--so, leaving me behind could happen!
Oak bays tote, jam-free & tramping around solo.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> My ex
> 
> So happy your beautiful oak bays tote made  it out alive! I had a similar experience but it was hot coffee poured on my beautiful panel Kensington. The same Mulberry products saved my Kensington as well. I thought mine was a goner but I have checked and it appears to be in top form!


Psst--I spilled coffee on my oak nvt dz bays.
Collonil saved her, too.
I spill everything.
Should add this to my cv. 

Glad your lovely kensington survived with style.


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Hi RS....so glad to "see"(read) you as I've missed your posts last several day. Holy crap I would have flipped the freak out w/ a jam on bag incident! You are such a great sport & so glad to hear your beautiful Bays tote is in fine condition! A meal to remember, no doubt!


Good to see your posts, too.
This meal was less insane than when hibachi chef flung fried egg onto my bays clutch wallet.
But still pretty memorable.
Real life so rarely sticks to my careful bag use script. Especially near messy foods.


----------



## ksuromax

First time out today! (sorry for poor quality, captured on the run)


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3385725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out today! (sorry for poor quality, captured on the run)


Your new Daria hobo looks *amazing* with those shoes... a perfect match! And I  the H bracelet. Such an elegant look.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Your new Daria hobo looks *amazing* with those shoes... a perfect match! And I  the H bracelet. Such an elegant look.


Thank you


----------



## Pessie

No Mulberry for me today as it was tipping it down this morning (yet again) so swopped to my trusty goatskin pandora - this bag is bombproof!  Will need an ark soon.


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Dear Bayswater Tote,
> Poor you, to be taken out to lunch by a horrid spiller!
> A strawberry jam spiller, of all things.
> It could have been worse.
> At least she knows about Collonil.
> Glad you are back in ship-shape condition.
> Next time, perhaps you should leave her at home?
> Fondest regards, ElainePG





remainsilly said:


> Good to see your posts, too.
> This meal was less insane than when hibachi chef flung fried egg onto my bays clutch wallet.
> But still pretty memorable.
> Real life so rarely sticks to my careful bag use script. Especially near messy foods.



Hysterical! I [emoji173]️ the 2 of you~who doesn't need a great laugh like this (especially on a Monday)-Hugs[emoji777]


----------



## wee drop o bush

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3385725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out today! (sorry for poor quality, captured on the run)





Pessie said:


> View attachment 3385824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Mulberry for me today as it was tipping it down this morning (yet again) so swopped to my trusty goatskin pandora - this bag is bombproof!  Will need an ark soon.



Wow! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Love the bags ladies, still using my darling wee Lily


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3385824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Mulberry for me today as it was tipping it down this morning (yet again) so swopped to my trusty goatskin pandora - this bag is bombproof!  Will need an ark soon.


I only have one goatskin bag, Pessie: my Bays D-Z glossy goat. I've sprayed it once with Collonil... is there anything else I need to do with it, to keep it "indestructible"? I hadn't realized that goatskin was so wonderful in the rain! Next winter I'll stop babying that bag  and just haul it out when the wet weather blows in across the ocean.


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Hysterical! I [emoji173]️ the 2 of you~who doesn't need a great laugh like this (especially on a Monday)-Hugs[emoji777]


Happy to be of service, Kendie... giggles make your skin smooth and your hair shiny!


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> I only have one goatskin bag, Pessie: my Bays D-Z glossy goat. I've sprayed it once with Collonil... is there anything else I need to do with it, to keep it "indestructible"? I hadn't realized that goatskin was so wonderful in the rain! Next winter I'll stop babying that bag  and just haul it out when the wet weather blows in across the ocean.


Goatskin is super isn't it?  I've not sprayed this one, I keep it moisturised and if gets damp I blot it and leave it to dry naturally. That seems to be enough!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Goatskin is super isn't it?  *I've not sprayed this one, I keep it moisturised* and if gets damp I blot it and leave it to dry naturally. That seems to be enough!


Interesting! So perhaps the next time I treat my Bays D-Z glossy goat I should use colonial gel instead of collonil spray?


----------



## Pessie

Yours is a more structured bag Elaine, so I wouldn't moisturise over much unless it looks dry -  as it might go too slouchy and lose shape.  I think you're doing the right thing using the spray, and then top up with gel when needed.  Others might want to chip in!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Interesting! So perhaps the next time I treat my Bays D-Z glossy goat I should use colonial gel instead of collonil spray?


Hi Elaine, the D-Z tote is shiny goat not glossy goat - shiny goat is more structured and processed.

I would use Collonil gel on my glossy goat SDR, but not on my shiny goat D-Z tote - the latter doesn't need the extra moisturisation and I don't think the gel would sink in properly given that the leather has been treated much more...

To give you some comfort, I have only ever sprayed my D-Z tote with waterstop spray once, and it rains a lot more here in the UK! (today being a great example - the rain just rolled right off)


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Yours is a more structured bag Elaine, so I wouldn't moisturise over much unless it looks dry -  as it might go too slouchy and lose shape.  *I think you're doing the right thing using the spray,* and then top up with gel when needed.  Others might want to chip in!



Thank you, Pessie. That was my instinct too, not to moisturize it overmuch, because it's so structured. It's good to have my "based on nothing whatsoever" instinct confirmed! 



Skater said:


> Hi Elaine, *the D-Z tote is shiny goat* not glossy goat - shiny goat is more structured and processed.
> 
> I would use Collonil gel on my glossy goat SDR, but not on my shiny goat D-Z tote - the latter doesn't need the extra moisturisation and I don't think the gel would sink in properly given that the leather has been treated much more...
> 
> To give you some comfort, I have only ever sprayed my D-Z tote with waterstop spray once, and it rains a lot more here in the UK! (today being a great example - the rain just rolled right off)



Skater!!! My D-Z is *shiny* goat??? I never realized that. I'm going to have to change my "bag summary" list. I always thought it was gg. I definitely agree with you that it never looked as though it needed moisturizing, which is why I stayed away from the gel. I used the waterstop spray only once, and from what you're saying, I will most likely not need to do it for quite a while (unless we have a monsoon next winter).


----------



## Izzy48

ksuromax said:


> View attachment 3385725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out today! (sorry for poor quality, captured on the run)


Your Da


----------



## Pessie

Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3386472
> Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!


Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3386472
> Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!


Im in NE derbyshire!!!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3386472
> Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!


Pleased for you that's she getting her first outing , I'm seriously tempted by this satchel.


----------



## Pessie

elvisfan4life said:


> Im in NE derbyshire!!!


Gods own county!!


NY2005 said:


> Pleased for you that's she getting her first outing , I'm seriously tempted by this satchel.


He He - be tempted, be very very tempted..........


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3386472
> Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!


It's a lovely bag, Pessie.  What is the style name?


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> It's a lovely bag, Pessie.  What is the style name?


It's one of the new designs, its the small buckle satchel.  I bought it last week, but we've had a storm and lots and lots of heavy rain all week so I've been cautious about carrying it.


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> It's one of the new designs, its the *small buckle satchel*.  I bought it last week, but we've had a storm and lots and lots of heavy rain all week so I've been cautious about carrying it.


I'm going to want to check it out. It's a nice old-fashioned look.


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> I'm going to want to check it out. It's a nice old-fashioned look.


I opened a reveal thread last week, which has more pictures


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> I opened a reveal thread last week, which has more pictures



Ooh - I'm going to have a look for that; she looks fabulous! [emoji7] I've been horribly busy recently and have a lot of catching up to do around here; there are some lovely bags on show! [emoji6]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - I'm going to have a look for that; she looks fabulous! [emoji7] I've been horribly busy recently and have a lot of catching up to do around here; there are some lovely bags on show! [emoji6]


Lovely to see you Mayfly


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Lovely to see you Mayfly



Bless you, sweetie [emoji8] xx Life, the Universe and everything are weighing heavily atm but I do love reading all the posts and eyeing up the photos when I get a chance! [emoji846]


----------



## nushles

Louliu71 said:


> I decided to have a blue day
> 
> Midnight tillie in suede - not been out for a while because she doesn't like the rain
> 
> View attachment 3364329



Absolutely love the Tillie! And that shade is gorgeous! Seeing your Tillie makes me miss my Oversized black Mesh one! [emoji53]


----------



## nushles

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3386472
> Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!



Absolutely gorgeous! Fingers crossed for more sunshine [emoji295]️ - great choice! [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you, sweetie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx Life, the Universe and everything are weighing heavily atm but I do love reading all the posts and eyeing up the photos when I get a chance!



I''m sorry to hear that


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> I opened a reveal thread last week, which has more pictures


I'll check it out!


----------



## eiiv

Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.


----------



## MiniMabel

Lovely purchase, and a great start to your Mulberry collection!

Start a thread for your new bag and show it off........lots of people would like to see!


----------



## ElainePG

eiiv said:


> Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3389509


Lovely bag. Congratulations on your brand new Lily... wear her in good health!


----------



## elvisfan4life

nushles said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Fingers crossed for more sunshine [emoji295]️ - great choice! [emoji7]


Blooming raining again and humid and thundery yuk


----------



## Mayfly285

eiiv said:


> Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3389509



Welcome to the Mulberry forum, eiiv, and congratulations on a gorgeous Lily! [emoji7] I only have the regular size but she looks luscious! Is she oak or deer brown?


----------



## elvisfan4life

eiiv said:


> Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3389509


Absolutely gorgeous the camel is such a warm colour enjoy!!


----------



## eiiv

Mayfly285 said:


> Welcome to the Mulberry forum, eiiv, and congratulations on a gorgeous Lily! [emoji7] I only have the regular size but she looks luscious! Is she oak or deer brown?



Thank you! I'm told it's camel.


----------



## eiiv

elvisfan4life said:


> Absolutely gorgeous the camel is such a warm colour enjoy!!


Thank you~~  It is a color that will be easy to match.


----------



## eiiv

ElainePG said:


> Lovely bag. Congratulations on your brand new Lily... wear her in good health!



Thank you for the kind words. Will make sure the bag is in good health.


----------



## eiiv

MiniMabel said:


> Lovely purchase, and a great start to your Mulberry collection!
> 
> Start a thread for your new bag and show it off........lots of people would like to see!



Thank you! It's actually my 2nd Mulberry bag. The 1st is a neon blue small bayswater (which I did not post in the Mulberry forum). Both bags bought within a week.  By the way, actually I'm not really sure, but I assume you were replying in response to my post above. If not...pls ignore this silly post.


----------



## Perfect Day

ElainePG said:


> Willow in (discontinued :cry: ) Mulberry Pink) with studded Cara wallet in Oxblood and LV shawl. It's chilly and overcast here today... I needed a bit of something to brighten the day!


Beautiful! 


princesspig said:


> She does have a good taste in bags - whenever she sees one of my Mulberry bags, she'll try to use it as her pillow. Thankfully she's a careful little dog who doesn't slobber or scratch the bags, and mine aren't that delicate anyway.
> I'm so pleased I got this chocolate one - I've always loved the colour, but have gone for black or oak instead. I predict this one will be worn loads
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great little bag. I had the Ledbury many years ago, and I used it loads, but did miss a shoulder/cross body strap, so this is perfect. I don't know why I waited so long to get the satchel.
> 
> I'm wearing it again today, but have put a (neon) yellow Coach X Peanuts tag on it. I like yellow and dark brown together, but I'm not sure it looks as good as I was hoping it would. I am however quite keen on bag charms (and similar) at the moment so might have to look for another one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Truly gorgeous also !


----------



## NY2005

eiiv said:


> Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3389509


Lily and frapaccino both look lovely  , congrats on your purchase can't go wrong with a medium lily.


----------



## Kendie26

eiiv said:


> Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3389509


Many CONGRATULATIONS....she's a total classic beauty that will last a lifetime....LOVE everything about your new bag! Enjoy


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3386472
> Happy days!  Sunshine over North Derbyshire means I can finally wear my new Mulberry baby!


She's lovely! I saw it IRL, good size, well made bag, silent and go-with-all design, enjoy!


----------



## pandorabox

I have been carrying this baby inside a larger bag and when I am off on a quick errand I grab this instead. It's my spring summer clutch.


----------



## amstevens714

Using my lovely bayswater!


----------



## ElainePG

pandorabox said:


> I have been carrying this baby inside a larger bag and when I am off on a quick errand I grab this instead. It's my spring summer clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395138


What a great idea! I have a bag that's too large for me to carry all day, and I think I'm going to use your technique of carrying a smaller bag inside it to "grab & go."


----------



## ElainePG

amstevens714 said:


> Using my lovely bayswater!
> 
> View attachment 3395197


Love the sheen on the leather... it just *glows*!


----------



## pandorabox

ElainePG said:


> What a great idea! I have a bag that's too large for me to carry all day, and I think I'm going to use your technique of carrying a smaller bag inside it to "grab & go."



Awww. Thanks! Let me know how you like doing that. Works well for me! 



amstevens714 said:


> Using my lovely bayswater!
> 
> It is so shiny and pretty. What color is that?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.


----------



## CPrincessUK

amstevens714 said:


> Using my lovely bayswater!
> 
> View attachment 3395197


lovely bayswater baby. Looks well used.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.


 Congratulations, CPrincessUK! Eight years is a *very* long slog; more power to you!!!! 

Is your new bayswater a present to celebrate your triumph?


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.


Congrats CP!


----------



## Kendie26

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



WOWEE CPrincess-that's AMAZING & sounds quite BIGTIME impressive!! [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Alex R

Mazel tov! Loads of congrats, CP!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Congrats CP!





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE CPrincess-that's AMAZING & sounds quite BIGTIME impressive!! [emoji122][emoji122]





Alex R said:


> Mazel tov! Loads of congrats, CP!



Thanks ladies. Now I need to prepare for all the interviews. But at least I will have my new bays baby to accompany me


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.


Congratulations CP! Eight years is a long time, does it seems like ages or has it whizzed by? well deserved and what nice timing to be getting your Bayswater baby!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Well done CP. great achievement. Look forward to a reveal from you soon xxx


----------



## Ludmilla

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Many many congrats. This such a huge achievement! [emoji4]


----------



## HelenB

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Wow congrats. Huge achievement! Sounds like you well and truly deserve your new present  Looking forward to pics [emoji175]


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> Congratulations CP! Eight years is a long time, does it seems like ages or has it whizzed by? well deserved and what nice timing to be getting your Bayswater baby!


Strangely it feels like both. I started specialty training in 2008 and then went out of programme for a 3 year PhD.  So when I look back it is a long time but then I still feel like the time has flown. Very odd. 



Ukpandagirl said:


> Well done CP. great achievement. Look forward to a reveal from you soon xxx


Thanks!



Ludmilla said:


> Many many congrats. This such a huge achievement! [emoji4]


Thank you 



HelenB said:


> Wow congrats. Huge achievement! Sounds like you well and truly deserve your new present  Looking forward to pics [emoji175]



Can't wait for my new mulbaby to arrive. I hope black nickel bays doesn't get jealous! Hehe.


----------



## nushles

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Congrats CP!! That's amazing news! [emoji51]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.


Amazing news! Congratulations
What do you specialise in?


----------



## CPrincessUK

nushles said:


> Congrats CP!! That's amazing news! [emoji51]


thanks


gunsandbanjos said:


> Amazing news! Congratulations
> What do you specialise in?


public health medicine- usually a 5 year specialty but with the 3 year PhD added on.


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Congratulations, dear CP; it's very well-deserved! [emoji106] Enjoy your Bayswater when she arrives!  [emoji6]


----------



## amstevens714

CPrincessUK said:


> lovely bayswater baby. Looks well used.



Let's say well loved [emoji6]. I did get her second hand and I think she is on the older side, but there are no scratches, corner rubbing, etc. the leather is amazing!! [emoji7]


----------



## amstevens714

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Wow - congratulations! What is your specialty?


----------



## amstevens714

ElainePG said:


> Love the sheen on the leather... it just *glows*!



Thank you! [emoji177]


----------



## princesspig

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Congratulations Princess, that is absolutely well deserved and well done!


I haven't been out with a bag today. Went out with the dog earlier, she stood on a bee and refused to walk so I had to carry her back. If I do go out later, I'll bring black and nickel Alexa.


----------



## jp23

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3385824
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Mulberry for me today as it was tipping it down this morning (yet again) so swopped to my trusty goatskin pandora - this bag is bombproof!  Will need an ark soon.



I recently sold me medium Pandora and kinda regret it. Next time around I'll buy a goatskin one like yours in small! It was so easy to carry and so sporty!


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt bays tote & birkenstocks.
> Hello, summer



Love this soooo summer!


----------



## Foofan

My new Rose Pink Matt Glove Roxanne


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Congratulations Princess, that is absolutely well deserved and well done!
> 
> 
> I haven't been out with a bag today. Went out with the dog earlier, she stood on a bee and refused to walk so I had to carry her back. If I do go out later, I'll bring black and nickel Alexa.



Oh my life, princesspig; what next?! [emoji45] I'm assuming you weren't carting home a Labrador; my heart shakes at the very thought of even trying to lift mine! I'd be reduced to dragging it home like a caveman! [emoji243][emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

Foofan said:


> View attachment 3403424
> 
> My new Rose Pink Matt Glove Roxanne



I'm loving this Roxy, Foofan; just gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Foofan

I was so lucky, my DH bought it for my b'day present. I can't believe the quality shes is, she's never been used and was a total steal at £130!!!


----------



## Foofan

This is the inside...


----------



## Mayfly285

Foofan said:


> View attachment 3403719
> 
> 
> This is the inside...



Wow; she's immaculate; where did he find her?! The pink is a truly lovely shade. [emoji106] I love the Roxy, but sadly don't have one - is she very heavy? I have a few Mabels I love; I'm quite a fan of the older styles, tbh! [emoji6]


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh my life, princesspig; what next?! [emoji45] I'm assuming you weren't carting home a Labrador; my heart shakes at the very thought of even trying to lift mine! I'd be reduced to dragging it home like a caveman! [emoji243][emoji6]



She's just a little cocker spaniel (heavy enough at 13kgs though, the little tubby), so she is a little bit easier to carry than a Labrador 
I was able to get the stinger out of her foot when we got home and did a cold compress for a while, but she was very whiny all day, so we ended up going to the vet, who gave her Metacam (anti-inflammatory/painkiller) and had a good chuckle because the dog is a drama queen who milked the situation to get extra treats, get carried around and loads of attention. Silly dog. She limped a bit, but there was no swelling or no other signs of issues. 
She did keep whining until 4 or 5 this morning, so we haven't had much sleep, but she's perfectly fine now, and wanted to go for a run/to play ball this morning so I think she recovered well despite all of the whining.
I have not been stung by bees or wasps for years, but I do remember how much it hurts. I had however forgotten how long the stinger is!

*Foofan*, that is a lovely Roxanne. I have always loved the shape and size of the bag and whenever I see one, I regret not getting one when I had the chance. The rose pink is a beautiful colour, and matt glove is a lovely leather. As you can tell, I am loving your new bag!
The condition is amazing and at that price, it certainly was a steal! Well done to your DH for getting it for you - and congratulations to you!


----------



## Foofan

Thanks Mayfly, i'm still a bit stunned i got her tbh! Its my fault, i often look of fleabay but had the sellers on there can be touch and go so i recently discovered labels most wanted who sell fabulous bags for very reasonable prices.
My Roxanne was still showing on there as 'out of stock'. 
I also like to drool over the bags on NPN bags... She weighs 1368g empty so yes, relatively heavy (like her new owner... )
Love the Mabel but not got one yet. I have a Butter Mitzy, Eggplant Mitzy E/W, black Sophia and black Soft Buffalo O/S Alexa


----------



## Foofan

Thank you Princess. I've never seen one in this colour before?

She does have one thing wrong; rivet on back top has come off, but otherwise perfect condition. 

There are some gorgeous lipstick and red matt glove Roxanne's on fleabay at the moment. One is buy it now at £190... Think i might be pushing it to get myself one of those...[emoji56]

Labels Most Wanted just sold a gorgeous ginger bays for £395. Defo a good site to keep an eye on.


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> View attachment 3403719
> 
> 
> This is the inside...


Oh, Foofan, what a *lovely* shade of pink that is!


----------



## Foofan

Thank you Elaine, shes a gorgeous baby pink/soft rose which is really hard to describe and I cant stop staring at her!! DH thinks i've lost my marbles at this point but is also happy at the total lack of noise coming from me [emoji3]
She's been treated with Collonil so ready to go, which is just as well giving its tipping it down here!


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> Thank you Elaine, shes a gorgeous baby pink/soft rose which is really hard to describe and I cant stop staring at her!! DH thinks i've lost my marbles at this point but is also happy at the total lack of noise coming from me [emoji3]
> She's been treated with Collonil so ready to go, which is just as well giving its tipping it down here!


Are you going to carry her in the rain? I suppose it's safe... Collonil is brilliant! Do you use the Waterstop spray or the gel?


----------



## Foofan

I work in London and i find that because the weather is so unpredictable even if i didn't intend to get them rained on, 60% of the time my bags get wet anyway!! 
I treat them all first with the Collonil aloe softening/feeding cream, let that dry and buff it off and then repeat with the waterproofing gel and so far all my Mulberry's have been caught in torrential rain with no adverse issues. 
I just make sure i use a tissue to blot the water off once i get out of the rain and they all still look brand new [emoji1360][emoji6]


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Pheasant green Daria and I are having a lovely time in Madeira.


----------



## DiJe40

gunsandbanjos said:


> Pheasant green Daria and I are having a lovely time in Madeira.



Have a lovely time in Madeira...[emoji41]


----------



## Kendie26

Been missing my Mulberry friends lately so thinking of all of you as I use pinky mink Lily today[emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Dog, bear & lizard.
With oak nvt bays tote.
Doing some recreational squirrel-spotting.


----------



## Annelb2003

Shopping with my Bayswater


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3405229
> 
> Dog, bear & lizard.
> With oak nvt bays tote.
> Doing some recreational squirrel-spotting.


LOVE this photo, rs... especially impressed by how well the bear and the lizard get along. It's the Mulberry bear, isn't it? So sorry I missed him when he was on sale!


----------



## ElainePG

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3405233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Bayswater


You look terrific, Anne!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Been missing my Mulberry friends lately so thinking of all of you as I use pinky mink Lily today[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405086


Such a pretty color, Kendie! Did you see that you were mentioned on the Purse Blog on Friday?


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> I work in London and i find that because the weather is so unpredictable even if i didn't intend to get them rained on, 60% of the time my bags get wet anyway!!
> I treat them all first with the *Collonil aloe softening/feeding cream*, let that dry and buff it off and then repeat with the waterproofing gel and so far all my Mulberry's have been caught in torrential rain with no adverse issues.
> I just make sure i use a tissue to blot the water off once i get out of the rain and they all still look brand new [emoji1360][emoji6]


Sounds like you have a great system! Is the Collonil aloe softening/feeding cream the same as "Collonil Gel"?


----------



## ElainePG

gunsandbanjos said:


> Pheasant green Daria and I are having a lovely time in Madeira.


Enjoy madeira, g&b... how long is your vacation?


----------



## Foofan

Hi Elaine, no its a different product that i found on Amazon by accident in an attempt to try and soften up my east west Mitzy. It feeds the leather and at the same time softens and repairs. Its amazing at getting marks like light dye transfer out of leather and has been used to help get some dye transfer out of my butter Mitzy. Pic attached for you x


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Such a pretty color, Kendie! Did you see that you were mentioned on the Purse Blog on Friday?





Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3405233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Bayswater


Thank you Elaine...yes I saw/was told by a few kind folks (like you) who also noticed. How the heck are you? I feel a bit out of touch lately with my favorite Mulb ladies. I'll always love you Mulb gals as you were most welcoming to me when I started posting ....xox
Annelb2003~Wow, you look amazing! I love all 3 modshots....you are stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3405229
> 
> Dog, bear & lizard.
> With oak nvt bays tote.
> Doing some recreational squirrel-spotting.



RS! I've missed your doggie so yay/thank you for posting this adorable pic! I'm sorry I'm so lame with technology & I have to post this non purse pic here for RS... I tried attaching into a private message but I failed [emoji51] so here's what I mentioned ( I think you can see which koi or goldfish I mean per your avatar! xox


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> Hi Elaine, no its a different product that i found on Amazon by accident in an attempt to try and soften up my east west Mitzy. It feeds the leather and at the same time softens and repairs. Its amazing at getting marks like light dye transfer out of leather and has been used to help get some dye transfer out of my butter Mitzy. Pic attached for you x
> 
> View attachment 3405492


It sounds wonderful, Foofan! I just went to Amazon and bought myself a bottle... it will be here on Tuesday. I just loooooooove Amazon Prime!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> LOVE this photo, rs... especially impressed by how well the bear and the lizard get along. It's the Mulberry bear, isn't it? So sorry I missed him when he was on sale!


Hehe--yes, is Rhubarb, my mulberry bear. And Jimmy, his toy plastic lizard.
I fear striped jumper may become summer bikini. If he ever finds scissors.


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> RS! I've missed your doggie so yay/thank you for posting this adorable pic! I'm sorry I'm so lame with technology & I have to post this non purse pic here for RS... I tried attaching into a private message but I failed [emoji51] so here's what I mentioned ( I think you can see which koi or goldfish I mean per your avatar! xox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405528


Absolute gorgeousity
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mayfly285

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3405233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shopping with my Bayswater



All three are stunning pics, Anne! [emoji106]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--yes, is Rhubarb, my mulberry bear. And Jimmy, his toy plastic lizard.
> I fear striped jumper may become summer bikini. If he ever finds scissors.


I do my best to keep scissors away from my bears. One of them (Carson) has a ruler, which he guards very zealously, but he doesn't whack anyone with it... he uses it to measure things, which comes in very handy, I must say! Rhubarb is a wonderful name for a bear.


----------



## princesspig

Chocolate SBS today.
Looks like it might rain and I have had to take the dog to the vets again as she might have a grass seed in her paw. They are shaving her paws now while I'm sat in the waiting room.


----------



## Gringach

with my bright red Lexie today!


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS today.
> Looks like it might rain and I have had to take the dog to the vets again as she might have a grass seed in her paw. They are shaving her paws now while I'm sat in the waiting room.
> View attachment 3405906


Hope your pooch is ok? Bag looks great !


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> Hope your pooch is ok? Bag looks great !



Thanks 
The vet couldn't find the seeds (or whatever is causing the issues for her two front paws), so we have an appointment again in a few days and poochie is getting some medication to help the infection and pain. When we go back, they might want to do surgery if they still believe stuck seeds are causing the issues.
It's odd as I check her paws every time she's been running in this type of grass because it has happened before and it is not uncommon.

I've ordered her some fancy orange boots for when we go out for a run again, hoping it will protect her little feet from bees, seeds and other evils.


----------



## bunnywolf

I'm carrying Neon Blue Lily today. I just got her at the sale a few weeks ago but didn't bring her out. Time for her to see the world!


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> ...I've ordered her some fancy orange boots for when we go out for a run again, hoping it will protect her little feet from bees, seeds and other evils.


Hopefully "fancy orange" will make booties more fun to wear.  Your dog seems quite tolerant & nice temperment, however.

My dog would give his "head cone of shame" chagrin. Then continue eating bees. Followed by booties.
Hmm--I could jazz-up next shameful dog cone. To enjoy more, as this:  
http://cdn.earthporm.com/wp-content...tive-pet-cones-elizabethan-collars-2__605.jpg


----------



## princesspig

remainsilly said:


> Hopefully "fancy orange" will make booties more fun to wear.  Your dog seems quite tolerant & nice temperment, however.
> 
> My dog would give his "head cone of shame" chagrin. Then continue eating bees. Followed by booties.
> Hmm--I could jazz-up next shameful dog cone. To enjoy more, as this:
> http://cdn.earthporm.com/wp-content...tive-pet-cones-elizabethan-collars-2__605.jpg



 That is amazing!

My dog is very good - she puts up with the vet poking and prodding as long as she gets some attention and scratchies. She (the dog) kept trying to hold paw/hands with the vet today - and I think the vet enjoyed it.
She is however absolutely terrified of the cone of shame - when she got spayed, she was supposed to wear one, but she couldn't even be in the same room as the cone. So I ended up buying some baby onesies for her - she loved them. We actually met a dog wearing a cone in the park a while ago - my dog wouldn't even get close to it


----------



## princesspig

bunnywolf said:


> I'm carrying Neon Blue Lily today. I just got her at the sale a few weeks ago but didn't bring her out. Time for her to see the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406078



Very pretty. It's such a lovely colour, it suits the Lily well!


----------



## bunnywolf

princesspig said:


> Very pretty. It's such a lovely colour, it suits the Lily well!



Thanks, Princess! I was torn between the buttercream and this one actually, but I'm glad I got her. [emoji4]


----------



## Annelb2003

ElainePG said:


> You look terrific, Anne!



Thanks so much Elaine!xx


----------



## Annelb2003

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you Elaine...yes I saw/was told by a few kind folks (like you) who also noticed. How the heck are you? I feel a bit out of touch lately with my favorite Mulb ladies. I'll always love you Mulb gals as you were most welcoming to me when I started posting ....xox
> Annelb2003~Wow, you look amazing! I love all 3 modshots....you are stunning!



Thanks so much Kendie!xx


----------



## Annelb2003

Mayfly285 said:


> All three are stunning pics, Anne! [emoji106]



Thank you so much Mayfly!xx


----------



## Gringach

I am woundering how many of the new Mulb punky bags we will see.. Some of them do look nice too me, though still much prefer our classics!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3405229
> 
> Dog, bear & lizard.
> With oak nvt bays tote.
> Doing some recreational squirrel-spotting.



Aww. Cute photo.


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS today.
> Looks like it might rain and I have had to take the dog to the vets again as she might have a grass seed in her paw. They are shaving her paws now while I'm sat in the waiting room.
> View attachment 3405906



Very pretty bag and I am crossing my fingers for your dog. 



Gringach said:


> View attachment 3406024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my bright red Lexie today!



Lovely bag and lovely outfit!


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3406024
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my bright red Lexie today!


LOVE that bright red Lexy!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hopefully "fancy orange" will make booties more fun to wear.  Your dog seems quite tolerant & nice temperment, however.
> 
> My dog would give his "head cone of shame" chagrin. Then continue eating bees. Followed by booties.
> Hmm--I could jazz-up next shameful dog cone. To enjoy more, as this:
> http://cdn.earthporm.com/wp-content...tive-pet-cones-elizabethan-collars-2__605.jpg


Alsatian on the rocks, shaken not stirred, with olives! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

bunnywolf said:


> I'm carrying Neon Blue Lily today. I just got her at the sale a few weeks ago but didn't bring her out. Time for her to see the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406078


What a fabulous color for a Lily! Is that silver hardware? Be still my beating  !!


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> Thanks
> The vet couldn't find the seeds (or whatever is causing the issues for her two front paws), so we have an appointment again in a few days and poochie is getting some medication to help the infection and pain. When we go back, they might want to do surgery if they still believe stuck seeds are causing the issues.
> It's odd as I check her paws every time she's been running in this type of grass because it has happened before and it is not uncommon.
> 
> I've ordered her some fancy orange boots for when we go out for a run again, hoping it will protect her little feet from bees, seeds and other evils.


So sorry your dog's paws are under the weather (does that make sense ). I hope it doesn't come to surgery.

Orange boots are a lovely idea! Will she wear them, do you think? Dogs are apparently color blind (like my DH) so I presume you bought orange ones for your pleasure, not for hers! To match a favorite bag, perhaps?


----------



## ElainePG

My black Blenheim with silver hardware. 
I don't believe Mulberry made this bag for very long, and I think there was an earlier bag of a different design, also called the Blenheim. This one is about 12" across and 7" high; in addition to the front pocket that opens with the postman's lock, the rest of the bag is styled as a tote which closes up on its own when it is hung by the straps, if that makes sense. It is exceptionally lightweight, lined in black canvas.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> My black Blenheim with silver hardware.
> I don't believe Mulberry made this bag for very long, and I think there was an earlier bag of a different design, also called the Blenheim. This one is about 12" across and 7" high; in addition to the front pocket that opens with the postman's lock, the rest of the bag is styled as a tote which closes up on its own when it is hung by the straps, if that makes sense. It is exceptionally lightweight, lined in black canvas.
> View attachment 3406564


You have many of the hidden mulberry treasures.
This style soooo reminds me of Audrey Hepburn!
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQzpN_pdm6iTCOfVy55RPcpbmz2qkkbKipyqLelW7C0UP88hxML


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> You have many of the hidden mulberry treasures.
> This style soooo reminds me of Audrey Hepburn!
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQzpN_pdm6iTCOfVy55RPcpbmz2qkkbKipyqLelW7C0UP88hxML


Wow, rs... makes me want to drape my Blenheim with a string of pearls!


----------



## bunnywolf

ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous color for a Lily! Is that silver hardware? Be still my beating  !!



Sorry dear, it's the gold. The lighting makes it look silver. Even though it's the gold hardware, I like that it's still subtle, and now we know in certain light it can pass for silver. Haha! [emoji6]


----------



## amstevens714

ElainePG said:


> My black Blenheim with silver hardware.
> I don't believe Mulberry made this bag for very long, and I think there was an earlier bag of a different design, also called the Blenheim. This one is about 12" across and 7" high; in addition to the front pocket that opens with the postman's lock, the rest of the bag is styled as a tote which closes up on its own when it is hung by the straps, if that makes sense. It is exceptionally lightweight, lined in black canvas.
> View attachment 3406564



I love this bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Gringach

ElainePG said:


> LOVE that bright red Lexy! [/QUOTE)
> Lovely bag and lovely outfit!



Thank you Ladies!
I recently purchased some Balenciagas and used them instead of my Mulbs.
But as soon as I reach one of my Mulbs, I know why I am so much in love with them..
By the way, the Purseforum app is great to take and publish pics!
Just not always that easy to manage with my kids around hahaha...


----------



## Gringach

ElainePG said:


> My black Blenheim with silver hardware.
> Very classy bag, I agree with Remainsilly!


----------



## princesspig

Chocolate SBS again - it's raining and I don't mind the rain on it.

Talked to the vet last night who said we should come in this morning instead of Wednesday. We still don't know if there are grass seeds inside her paws or if it's some kind of rash. So luckily not doing surgery (yet) as it's not sensible to cut two paws open to potentially find nothing, but trying a cream to see if it is a rash first.

The vet was absolutely lovely and the dog wanted to hold paw/hand with the vet all the time. Vets who show they really care about the furry patient really are worth their weight in gold - my dog actually likes getting up on the table!

On doctor's orders, she's now wearing socks so she doesn't lick the cream off the paws. She doesn't mind them, but I'm sure she thinks they'd be better in a different colour


----------



## ElainePG

amstevens714 said:


> I love this bag! Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariann

First outing of my new to me Oak Regular Alexa.


----------



## amstevens714

princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS again - it's raining and I don't mind the rain on it.
> 
> Talked to the vet last night who said we should come in this morning instead of Wednesday. We still don't know if there are grass seeds inside her paws or if it's some kind of rash. So luckily not doing surgery (yet) as it's not sensible to cut two paws open to potentially find nothing, but trying a cream to see if it is a rash first.
> 
> The vet was absolutely lovely and the dog wanted to hold paw/hand with the vet all the time. Vets who show they really care about the furry patient really are worth their weight in gold - my dog actually likes getting up on the table!
> 
> On doctor's orders, she's now wearing socks so she doesn't lick the cream off the paws. She doesn't mind them, but I'm sure she thinks they'd be better in a different colour



She is gorgeous! She reminds me of my pup!


----------



## princesspig

amstevens714 said:


> She is gorgeous! She reminds me of my pup!
> 
> View attachment 3409466



Awww, your little doggie is a cutie! And look at that little tongue sticking out! Mine (the dog, that is) also does that sometimes - I love it!


----------



## Gringach

Casual Friday today With jeans and my steel blue Lexie!


----------



## Taimi

ElainePG said:


> My black Blenheim with silver hardware.
> I don't believe Mulberry made this bag for very long, and I think there was an earlier bag of a different design, also called the Blenheim. This one is about 12" across and 7" high; in addition to the front pocket that opens with the postman's lock, the rest of the bag is styled as a tote which closes up on its own when it is hung by the straps, if that makes sense. It is exceptionally lightweight, lined in black canvas.
> View attachment 3406564



This is so lovely!  I considered the oxblood Blenheim which was on sale on eBay some time ago but decided not to buy it at the time. It's a very beautiful bag and quite rare I think.


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3410116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday today With jeans and my steel blue Lexie!



I love the bag my friend! As you know... Maybe I should use mine today too when I'm off to town.  You have such a great outfit also!


----------



## Gringach

Taimi said:


> I love the bag my friend! As you know... Maybe I should use mine today too when I'm off to town.  You have such a great outfit also!



Thank you my friend!!
And you should! - Love how its leather starts to smoothen..


----------



## eiiv

bunnywolf said:


> I'm carrying Neon Blue Lily today. I just got her at the sale a few weeks ago but didn't bring her out. Time for her to see the world!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406078


Aaaaah. That neon blue~~~ pretty!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3410116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday today With jeans and my steel blue Lexie!



So pretty. I [emoji173]️ your casual Friday outfit.


----------



## ksuromax

Mariann said:


> First outing of my new to me Oak Regular Alexa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409417


Beauty!!! 
I've missed mine, need to digit out of the closet, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> So pretty. I [emoji173]️ your casual Friday outfit.


Thanks Ludmilla


----------



## Kendie26

princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS again - it's raining and I don't mind the rain on it.
> 
> Talked to the vet last night who said we should come in this morning instead of Wednesday. We still don't know if there are grass seeds inside her paws or if it's some kind of rash. So luckily not doing surgery (yet) as it's not sensible to cut two paws open to potentially find nothing, but trying a cream to see if it is a rash first.
> 
> The vet was absolutely lovely and the dog wanted to hold paw/hand with the vet all the time. Vets who show they really care about the furry patient really are worth their weight in gold - my dog actually likes getting up on the table!
> 
> On doctor's orders, she's now wearing socks so she doesn't lick the cream off the paws. She doesn't mind them, but I'm sure she thinks they'd be better in a different colour


Aww, this is too cute for words, although I'm sorry she's going through this. She is just precious beyond words & wishing a very speedy recovery (& maybe a new pair of socks she will like more~? haha)


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3410116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday today With jeans and my steel blue Lexie!


YOU LOOK AWESOME...LOVE EVERYTHING!! Definitely dig the studs on your bag


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> YOU LOOK AWESOME...LOVE EVERYTHING!! Definitely dig the studs on your bag


Thank you!!!
My Mulbs just upgrade any of my outfit.. Love them sooo much


----------



## ElainePG

Taimi said:


> This is so lovely!  I considered the oxblood Blenheim which was on sale on eBay some time ago but decided not to buy it at the time. It's a very beautiful bag and quite rare I think.


Thank you, Taimi! When I saw this bag at the San Francisco Mulberry boutique they only had it in black... I would have *loved* an oxblood one! I didn't realize the design was considered rare, though. Is that because it was only made for a short period of time? I'd love to know more about it! I find it a very useful, easy-to-carry, quite lightweight bag, and very well made.


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3410116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday today With jeans and my steel blue Lexie!


This is a fabulous outfit and a great Alexa, Gringach!


----------



## Gringach

ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous outfit and a great Alexa, Gringach!


Thank you Elaine, very kind of you!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Dragged my ginger Annie out of hiding about 2 weeks ago & been using her pretty much every day since!


----------



## Taimi

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Taimi! When I saw this bag at the San Francisco Mulberry boutique they only had it in black... I would have *loved* an oxblood one! I didn't realize the design was considered rare, though. Is that because it was only made for a short period of time? I'd love to know more about it! I find it a very useful, easy-to-carry, quite lightweight bag, and very well made.



I don't know it for sure, but at least I think it's quite rare as I haven't seen them much here.  It really is lovely!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3410116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday today With jeans and my steel blue Lexie!


Love that outfit lady. You're rocking that bag


----------



## hmzhh

Eid Mubarak to my muslim friends here! 

Here is my oak medium lily. Perfect for this festive season. So huge that i can stuff a lot of things in it.


----------



## Gringach

Ukpandagirl said:


> Love that outfit lady. You're rocking that bag



Thanks very much Panda!!


----------



## Gringach

hmzhh said:


> Eid Mubarak to my muslim friends here!
> 
> Here is my oak medium lily. Perfect for this festive season. So huge that i can stuff a lot of things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3411900
> 
> View attachment 3411902



Very pretty bag.. Love oak bags!
And yes, looks practical too!


----------



## ksuromax

My softest and dearest buddy, Effie in navy (and my new Balenciaga triple bracelet in navy to match)


----------



## ksuromax

hmzhh said:


> Eid Mubarak to my muslim friends here!
> 
> Here is my oak medium lily. Perfect for this festive season. So huge that i can stuff a lot of things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3411900
> 
> View attachment 3411902


Amazing colours, oak goes so well with blue!


----------



## NY2005

hmzhh said:


> Eid Mubarak to my muslim friends here!
> 
> Here is my oak medium lily. Perfect for this festive season. So huge that i can stuff a lot of things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3411900
> 
> View attachment 3411902


Beautiful lily. It really suits the oak colour


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> My softest and dearest buddy, Effie in navy (and my new Balenciaga triple bracelet in navy to match)


Love the Effie! Not a bag I'm familiar with, but it looks delicious in your picture.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Its a Brynnmore Messenger for me this Monday. So loving my new tassel fob!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Love the Effie! Not a bag I'm familiar with, but it looks delicious in your picture.


and it feels, too 
it's very soft, very rich navy and very roomy


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy. She was with me during the weekend and is going to be with me this week as she is one of my lightweight bags and I cannot carry heavy bags at the moment.


----------



## CPrincessUK

hmzhh said:


> Eid Mubarak to my muslim friends here!
> 
> Here is my oak medium lily. Perfect for this festive season. So huge that i can stuff a lot of things in it.
> 
> View attachment 3411900
> 
> View attachment 3411902


Beautiful!!


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy. She was with me during the weekend and is going to be with me this week as she is one of my lightweight bags and I cannot carry heavy bags at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3413096



I just love it!!


----------



## Pessie

Small buckle satchel


----------



## LW81

Lovely bag Pessie. How are you finding the bag? Is the small version big enough for  everything, I saw they do it in two sizes? Is the buckle okay for quickly doing up after getting into it?


----------



## Pessie

LW81 said:


> Lovely bag Pessie. How are you finding the bag? Is the small version big enough for  everything, I saw they do it in two sizes? Is the buckle okay for quickly doing up after getting into it?


It's fine for my everyday stuff, the large size is very big indeed.  It's just one buckle so not a big problem to do up, but I like to leave it open as I prefer a casual, slouchy look.  Hope that's helpful.


----------



## LW81

Great thanks Pessie


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> I just love it!!



Thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Small buckle satchel
> 
> View attachment 3413743
> View attachment 3413742



Pretty satchel. How does the leather hold up?  
Btw. I like your hat, too.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty satchel. How does the leather hold up?
> Btw. I like your hat, too.


He he, thank you  the hat is from Marks and Spencer, only a cheapie but proper straw and I liked the shape - it is astonishingly hot today, I've just had to come indoors!  The leather on the satchel seems good so far, colloniled it for the first time this morning after I took those pics, lovely and supple


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Small buckle satchel
> 
> View attachment 3413743
> View attachment 3413742


I like this more every time I see it. The colour is fab. I agree it is sooooo warm, I'm outside sitting in the shade.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> I like this more every time I see it. The colour is fab. I agree it is sooooo warm, I'm outside sitting in the shade.


Too hot for me now even under the tree - dog fairly chilled though


----------



## elvisfan4life

ElainePG said:


> It sounds wonderful, Foofan! I just went to Amazon and bought myself a bottle... it will be here on Tuesday. I just loooooooove Amazon Prime!


It is absolutely the best cleaner and moisturiser i use it too on my old bags and it brings them up a treat


----------



## elvisfan4life

Pessie said:


> Small buckle satchel
> 
> View attachment 3413743
> View attachment 3413742


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3413839
> 
> He he, thank you  the hat is from Marks and Spencer, only a cheapie but proper straw and I liked the shape - it is astonishingly hot today, I've just had to come indoors!  The leather on the satchel seems good so far, colloniled it for the first time this morning after I took those pics, lovely and supple



This hat is really nice! The shape is very pretty and so summerly.[emoji4]
Thanks for answering my question. I still haven't made it to the store to check the satchel out. [emoji38]


----------



## princesspig

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy. She was with me during the weekend and is going to be with me this week as she is one of my lightweight bags and I cannot carry heavy bags at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3413096



What a lovely Alexa! The leather looks lovely!

I've been using my black/nickel Alexa today and yesterday. 





Here it is from yesterday evening - we had to go to John Lewis for a fan as it's roasting hot here. 
While my boyfriend was getting it, we (the dog and I) sat in the cool car. Today has been warmer - I don't deal well with it, and the dog isn't pleased either.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy. She was with me during the weekend and is going to be with me this week as she is one of my lightweight bags and I cannot carry heavy bags at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3413096


That leather looks smooshy Ludmilla


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3413912
> 
> Too hot for me now even under the tree - dog fairly chilled though


Four legged friend not bothered at all, just as well!! It's still warm isn't it !


----------



## Kendie26

princesspig said:


> What a lovely Alexa! The leather looks lovely!
> 
> I've been using my black/nickel Alexa today and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from yesterday evening - we had to go to John Lewis for a fan as it's roasting hot here.
> While my boyfriend was getting it, we (the dog and I) sat in the cool car. Today has been warmer - I don't deal well with it, and the dog isn't pleased either.


Ha! I do love your dogs expression....he/she is adorable indeed! Love your bag too obviously


----------



## PussInPearls

princesspig said:


> What a lovely Alexa! The leather looks lovely!
> 
> I've been using my black/nickel Alexa today and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from yesterday evening - we had to go to John Lewis for a fan as it's roasting hot here.
> While my boyfriend was getting it, we (the dog and I) sat in the cool car. Today has been warmer - I don't deal well with it, and the dog isn't pleased either.


Awww! Love the bag and LOVE the dog! Two true beauties!


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> What a lovely Alexa! The leather looks lovely!
> 
> I've been using my black/nickel Alexa today and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from yesterday evening - we had to go to John Lewis for a fan as it's roasting hot here.
> While my boyfriend was getting it, we (the dog and I) sat in the cool car. Today has been warmer - I don't deal well with it, and the dog isn't pleased either.



Thank you - your Lexy is very pretty, too. And your doggie is just too cute for words. I can totally understand that you sat in the cool car. It is finally hot around here and like every year I realise that I don't do hot weather...  



Pessie said:


> That leather looks smooshy Ludmilla



Thank you, Pessie. It is the soft buffalo.


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3413912
> 
> Too hot for me now even under the tree - dog fairly chilled though


Hysterical! I wish I could get *my* body to relax like that!!! Does your dog study yoga?


----------



## ElainePG

elvisfan4life said:


> It is absolutely the best cleaner and moisturiser i use it too on my old bags and it brings them up a treat


I used it on my Blenheim last week and could not believe the difference. It's a black bag, and the leather just *glowed*.


----------



## Gringach

princesspig said:


> What a lovely Alexa! The leather looks lovely!
> 
> I've been using my black/nickel Alexa today and yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is from yesterday evening - we had to go to John Lewis for a fan as it's roasting hot here.
> While my boyfriend was getting it, we (the dog and I) sat in the cool car. Today has been warmer - I don't deal well with it, and the dog isn't pleased either.



Lovely dog and bag!!


----------



## HelenB

ElainePG said:


> I used it on my Blenheim last week and could not believe the difference. It's a black bag, and the leather just *glowed*.



This sounds great. It says it's for smooth leathers, though. Do you use it on all your bags (nvt etc)? Are there any you wouldn't use it on?


----------



## Kendie26

Used my mole grey Bays today[emoji173]️ & had to take a pic of her as I'm re-creating my own purse photo album since we sadly lost them with new TPF platform


----------



## GloWW0rM

What a beautiful bays Kendie. I've always loved the mole grey and regret not getting anything in it. I ummed and ahhed at the time. Maybe a pre-loved one


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Used my mole grey Bays today[emoji173]️ & had to take a pic of her as I'm re-creating my own purse photo album since we sadly lost them with new TPF platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415300


Gorgeous, Kendie! I love the way you used that beautiful ... um ... tree? bush? ... in the background to highlight your Bayswater. Mole grey is such a delish color. I can imagine it going with so many different color outfits! 
I never had any albums on tPF, but I'm so very sorry for all of you girls who lost yours. I know how hard you worked to put them together, and then to have them disappear... waaaaaaaaah!


----------



## ElainePG

HelenB said:


> This sounds great. It says it's for smooth leathers, though. Do you use it on all your bags (nvt etc)? Are there any you wouldn't use it on?


Well, I just got it, so the only bag I've used it on so far is my Blenheim, which is a smooth leather. I might think twice about using it on my Lexy, which is wrinkled calf (see below). I'd worry that the conditioner would get stuck in the wrinkles!  And I doubt I'd use it on my Bays D-Z, which is Shiny Goat. I'd worry that any product would take away the "shine" on the Shiny Goat. 
Here's a close-up of my Alexa, which shows the wrinkles. Do you see what I mean?


----------



## bunnywolf

I'm back to my not-so-mellow yellow Lexy today. I love how soft she is and that she'll just sit there in a glorious puddle of leather.


----------



## ElainePG

bunnywolf said:


> View attachment 3415513
> 
> 
> I'm back to my not-so-mellow yellow Lexy today. I love how soft she is and that she'll just sit there in a glorious puddle of leather.


What an absolutely glorious color, bunnywolf! My entire screen just lit up!!!


----------



## bunnywolf

ElainePG said:


> What an absolutely glorious color, bunnywolf! My entire screen just lit up!!!



Haha! It was rainy this morning as well, so it was nice to have this bag of sunshine with me. She's been well used and loved in the couple of months she's been with me (little marks and colour transfers) but I'll never let her go. [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous, Kendie! I love the way you used that beautiful ... um ... tree? bush? ... in the background to highlight your Bayswater. Mole grey is such a delish color. I can imagine it going with so many different color outfits!
> I never had any albums on tPF, but I'm so very sorry for all of you girls who lost yours. I know how hard you worked to put them together, and then to have them disappear... waaaaaaaaah!





gigidob said:


> What a beautiful bays Kendie. I've always loved the mole grey and regret not getting anything in it. I ummed and ahhed at the time. Maybe a pre-loved one



Kindest thanks to both of you!
gigidob ~ something tells me a mole grey Mulb is in your future!!! It's an awesome, versatile shade. My pic makes it look a little on the lighter side from some sunshine. It really is a top favorite bag of mine & holding up so well.
Elaine ~ haha, that's an oakleaf hydrangea bush that is just now coming into bloom (the flowers haven't gotten their true color yet)...plus you may see a few weeds sprinkled in as that part of our property will be getting the weeds pulled this weekend. Want to come help me in garden?!!!!! Thank you, it IS a delish color! 
All the best to you ladies


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Hysterical! I wish I could get *my* body to relax like that!!! Does your dog study yoga?


that's too funny....plus 1 on getting my body to relax like that sweet doggie!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just got it, so the only bag I've used it on so far is my Blenheim, which is a smooth leather. I might think twice about using it on my Lexy, which is wrinkled calf (see below). I'd worry that the conditioner would get stuck in the wrinkles!  And I doubt I'd use it on my Bays D-Z, which is Shiny Goat. I'd worry that any product would take away the "shine" on the Shiny Goat.
> Here's a close-up of my Alexa, which shows the wrinkles. Do you see what I mean?
> View attachment 3415461





bunnywolf said:


> View attachment 3415513
> 
> 
> I'm back to my not-so-mellow yellow Lexy today. I love how soft she is and that she'll just sit there in a glorious puddle of leather.



Lovely Lexys, ladies! Have I ever mentioned that Lexys are my all time favorites? [emoji3]


----------



## GloWW0rM

Out for drinks tonight with Midnight Blue Croc Medium Lily


----------



## GloWW0rM

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just got it, so the only bag I've used it on so far is my Blenheim, which is a smooth leather. I might think twice about using it on my Lexy, which is wrinkled calf (see below). I'd worry that the conditioner would get stuck in the wrinkles!  And I doubt I'd use it on my Bays D-Z, which is Shiny Goat. I'd worry that any product would take away the "shine" on the Shiny Goat.
> Here's a close-up of my Alexa, which shows the wrinkles. Do you see what I mean?
> View attachment 3415461



So beautiful!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Oak nvt double zip bays.
With my new doctor who "adipose" charm!


Sometimes we must wear gifts out of love.
Find a quiet corner to lose them forever.
Then feign complete ignorance about how the adipose charm tragedy occurred.


----------



## Forex

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just got it, so the only bag I've used it on so far is my Blenheim, which is a smooth leather. I might think twice about using it on my Lexy, which is wrinkled calf (see below). I'd worry that the conditioner would get stuck in the wrinkles! [emoji38] And I doubt I'd use it on my Bays D-Z, which is Shiny Goat. I'd worry that any product would take away the "shine" on the Shiny Goat.
> Here's a close-up of my Alexa, which shows the wrinkles. Do you see what I mean?
> View attachment 3415461


I love the wrinkles on your lexy. Beautiful bag


----------



## Foofan

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just got it, so the only bag I've used it on so far is my Blenheim, which is a smooth leather. I might think twice about using it on my Lexy, which is wrinkled calf (see below). I'd worry that the conditioner would get stuck in the wrinkles!  And I doubt I'd use it on my Bays D-Z, which is Shiny Goat. I'd worry that any product would take away the "shine" on the Shiny Goat.
> Here's a close-up of my Alexa, which shows the wrinkles. Do you see what I mean?
> View attachment 3415461




The only bags i have, which are all treated with the pump Collonil treatment are Mitzy in butter, Sophia, East West Mitzy in the pebbled leather, O/S Alexa, Roxanne and Heritage Bays. They are all smooth leathers and they come up an absolute treat. 

I think the only reason why it says about smooth leather is you cant buff the cream out of a textured leather so easily?

Strangely the only bag that it doesn't agree with is a Prada i have in smooth leather; the cream just sits on the surface...??


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays.
> With my new doctor who "adipose" charm!
> View attachment 3416675
> 
> Sometimes we must wear gifts out of love.
> Find a quiet corner to lose them forever.
> Then feign complete ignorance about how the adipose charm tragedy occurred.



But this charm is cute! [emoji7] Much better than the last one!


----------



## RebeccaClements

This beauty today. [emoji170]


----------



## eiiv

gigidob said:


> Out for drinks tonight with Midnight Blue Croc Medium Lily
> View attachment 3416428


This is nice!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> But this charm is cute! [emoji7] Much better than the last one!


Hehehe--thanks.
Cheeky adipose face grows on me.
Agreed, much better than earlier "voodoo pirate."
Which met its sticky end some time ago.


----------



## Mayfly285

Rose goatskin regular Mabel, driving back to Derbyshire from East Sussex ... You wouldn't believe how much is inside her! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--thanks.
> Cheeky adipose face grows on me.
> Agreed, much better than earlier "voodoo pirate."
> Which met its sticky end some time ago.



Well, you must not loose that charm. I like it too much. [emoji3]



Mayfly285 said:


> Rose goatskin regular Mabel, driving back to Derbyshire from East Sussex ... You wouldn't believe how much is inside her! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417121



Lovely Mabel! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

[QUOTE="Ludmilla, post: 30458347, member: 495784"
Lovely Mabel! [emoji7][/QUOTE]

Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji5] I grabbed her as I was packing (the night before, as usual!) and flung everything inside, with room to spare!  I always forget what a little Tardis the regular Mabel is - I could have included the kitchen sink, had I taken my large vanilla Mabel! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--thanks.
> Cheeky adipose face grows on me.
> Agreed, much better than earlier "voodoo pirate."
> Which met its sticky end some time ago.



I remember that little voodoo pirate; he had real attitude! Actually, I'm surprised he hasn't haunted you! [emoji6][emoji317]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> I remember that little voodoo pirate; he had real attitude! Actually, I'm surprised he hasn't haunted you! [emoji6][emoji317]


Hehehe--my other haunty ghosts must keep him at bay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> [QUOTE="Ludmilla, post: 30458347, member: 495784"
> Lovely Mabel! [emoji7]



Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji5] I grabbed her as I was packing (the night before, as usual!) and flung everything inside, with room to spare!  I always forget what a little Tardis the regular Mabel is - I could have included the kitchen sink, had I taken my large vanilla Mabel! [emoji6][/QUOTE]

One day when I find a perfect Mabel somewhere I will buy it within the blink of an eye. Pretty and practical and loads of space. Perfect! [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji5] I grabbed her as I was packing (the night before, as usual!) and flung everything inside, with room to spare!  I always forget what a little Tardis the regular Mabel is - I could have included the kitchen sink, had I taken my large vanilla Mabel! [emoji6]



One day when I find a perfect Mabel somewhere I will buy it within the blink of an eye. Pretty and practical and loads of space. Perfect! [emoji4][/QUOTE]

You won't regret it; it's one of the best bags Mulberry ever made, imho! [emoji106]


----------



## ElainePG

gigidob said:


> Out for drinks tonight with Midnight Blue Croc Medium Lily
> View attachment 3416428


Love the texture & color of your Lily.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays.
> With my new doctor who "adipose" charm!
> View attachment 3416675
> 
> Sometimes we must wear gifts out of love.
> Find a quiet corner to lose them forever.
> Then feign complete ignorance about how the adipose charm tragedy occurred.


Maybe the dog can eat it? (Only not really... I doubt that an Adipose... even a pretend one... is part of a healthy canine meal plan.)
Your bag is lovely, though. Adipose and all. I had seriously thought about buying one in oak nvt in the small size, but worried about sagging. The bag's... not mine. I've given up on mine. Trying to learn to love my saggy bits.


----------



## ElainePG

gigidob said:


> So beautiful!!!





Forex said:


> I love the wrinkles on your lexy. Beautiful bag


Thank you, gigidob and forex!


----------



## ElainePG

RebeccaClements said:


> This beauty today. [emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416894


What a fabulous shade of cobalt. This is *glorious*, RC!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> But this charm is cute! [emoji7] Much better than the last one!


I almost hate to ask, ludmilla... what was her last charm like????
ETA: Oh. I just read the next post. A voodoo pirate??? I'm having trouble imagining it, but perhaps it's better that I never saw it.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Rose goatskin regular Mabel, driving back to Derbyshire from East Sussex ... You wouldn't believe how much is inside her! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417121


The mabel is a terrific bag. I think by the time I discovered Mulberry they were no longer making this style. Love the color of yours.


----------



## GloWW0rM

ElainePG said:


> Love the texture & color of your Lily.





eiiv said:


> This is nice!



Thank you! I only really use her for evenings out/dinners but I should use her more!


----------



## RebeccaClements

ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous shade of cobalt. This is *glorious*, RC!


Thank you! She really is gorgeous, and looks different in every light. My ultimate fave colour!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> The mabel is a terrific bag. I think by the time I discovered Mulberry they were no longer making this style. Love the color of yours.



I love this style, Elaine; I'm not that tall (5'5" on a good day) and, although I adore my Bayswaters, the Mabel ticks every box for me; hand or shoulder bag, three distinct compartments and more capacious than you would ever believe! I once had another customer pick up my shark grey patent Mabel in Bicester Village, with an eye to buying it, as it waited patiently on the counter for me to finish perusing an oak Bays! [emoji15] 

Btw, all of mine are preloved, but in amazing condition - my purple tumbled lambskin looked to be brand new!


----------



## Skater

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy. She was with me during the weekend and is going to be with me this week as she is one of my lightweight bags and I cannot carry heavy bags at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 3413096


Beautiful leather. Hope you are ok...


----------



## Skater

remainsilly said:


> Oak nvt double zip bays.
> With my new doctor who "adipose" charm!
> View attachment 3416675
> 
> Sometimes we must wear gifts out of love.
> Find a quiet corner to lose them forever.
> Then feign complete ignorance about how the adipose charm tragedy occurred.


Our lips are sealed. And we know nothing.


----------



## ElainePG

RebeccaClements said:


> Thank you! She really is gorgeous, and looks different in every light. My ultimate fave colour!


What is the name of this color, Rebecca? Are they still making it? (As you can tell, I'm tempted!)


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I love this style, Elaine; I'm not that tall (5'5" on a good day) and, although I adore my Bayswaters, the Mabel ticks every box for me; hand or shoulder bag, three distinct compartments and more capacious than you would ever believe! I once had another customer pick up my shark grey patent Mabel in Bicester Village, with an eye to buying it, as it waited patiently on the counter for me to finish perusing an oak Bays! [emoji15]
> 
> Btw, all of mine are preloved, but in amazing condition - my purple tumbled lambskin looked to be brand new!


Funny story about that customer picking up your Mabel! Didn't she notice ... um ... it had your things in it???  
Do you always use the same source for your preloved bags? Don't worry... I'm not competition... I'm across the pond!  I'm just curious. I have some sellers I trust over here, but it's always a risk. I've heard that npn is very trustworthy; is that where you go?


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Funny story about that customer picking up your Mabel! Didn't she notice ... um ... it had your things in it???
> Do you always use the same source for your preloved bags? Don't worry... I'm not competition... I'm across the pond!  I'm just curious. I have some sellers I trust over here, but it's always a risk. I've heard that npn is very trustworthy; is that where you go?



I think the customer in question at BV had a) prodded her friend and said, "I like that one!" before b) proceeding to lean in to inspect Miss Mabel more closely! My SA stepped in at that point and she didn't get to poke too thoroughly! We all had a laugh about it and I let her have a closer look before my SA pulled it towards her for the rest of my visit! [emoji6]

Some of my Mabels have indeed come from the lovely Shian at NPN, Elaine, whilst the monochrome came from Labels Most Wanted, the purple from another agency whose name I've forgotten and a couple from eBay - after authentication by our fab Moderators and many questions to the sellers! My butterscotch was immaculate - only carried once at a wedding - and is a gorgeous bag (I need to dig her out for the summer!)

I only came across the Mabel when I spotted a friend toting an extremely battered "antique leather in chocolate" - she had placed it on the floor(!!) of the viewing area of the local swimming baths and I was a) horrified and b) struck by the style. Her husband had "brought it home one day" after she'd sent him out for a different style; she had no idea that it even had a name - or that you could purchase Collonil etc to protect it! 

I can't recommend them highly enough! [emoji5]


----------



## Foofan

Today I am carrying my large Heritage Bays in Conker. Which was a surprise gift from DH!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Foofan said:


> Today I am carrying my large Heritage Bays in Conker. Which was a surprise gift from DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417955



What an absolutely gorgeous surprise gift, Foofan! [emoji7] I have the pheasant green version of this bag but the conker is just sublime!


----------



## Foofan

Mayfly285 said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous surprise gift, Foofan! [emoji7] I have the pheasant green version of this bag but the conker is just sublime!



Thank you Mayfly

Husband knows I've been drooling over the Oxblood Bays and similar bags but i prefer cross body bags (due to wrist injury) and had given up the dream of owning a Bays. He did a lot of research on the quiet and discovered the Heritage Bays. This one is secondhand from fleabay to me but never been used so in perfect condition with covers still on hardware!

She is so gorgeous and soft and I'm so happy I got my HG bag finally!! [emoji4][emoji847]


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> Beautiful leather. Hope you are ok...



Thank you. [emoji4] Yes, I am fine, thank you. My back/neck is not so fine, though. It is going through one of its pain periods (because of stiffness and hard muscles) and I have to use the lightweight bags.



Foofan said:


> Today I am carrying my large Heritage Bays in Conker. Which was a surprise gift from DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417955



Glorious gift! [emoji4] I always loved the conker colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I almost hate to ask, ludmilla... what was her last charm like????
> ETA: Oh. I just read the next post. A voodoo pirate??? I'm having trouble imagining it, but perhaps it's better that I never saw it.



Yes, it was a Voodoo pirate and looked very interesting. [emoji3]



Mayfly285 said:


> I love this style, Elaine; I'm not that tall (5'5" on a good day) and, although I adore my Bayswaters, the Mabel ticks every box for me; hand or shoulder bag, three distinct compartments and more capacious than you would ever believe! I once had another customer pick up my shark grey patent Mabel in Bicester Village, with an eye to buying it, as it waited patiently on the counter for me to finish perusing an oak Bays! [emoji15]
> 
> Btw, all of mine are preloved, but in amazing condition - my purple tumbled lambskin looked to be brand new!



I remember that story. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it was a Voodoo pirate and looked very interesting.


Ah, bent wire sword & those beady eyes. Entire body/head made of wound string or twine or something.

Voodoo pirate hung from my sea blue alice's handle for maybe 3 days.

String is flammable. I'm just saying...


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> Today I am carrying my large Heritage Bays in Conker. Which was a surprise gift from DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417955


Such a stunning bag, Foofan. DH did very well! Your DH has a great eye for bags!


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> Thank you Mayfly
> 
> Husband knows I've been drooling over the Oxblood Bays and similar bags but i prefer cross body bags (due to wrist injury) and had given up the dream of owning a Bays. *He did a lot of research on the quiet and discovered the Heritage Bays*. This one is secondhand from fleabay to me but never been used so in perfect condition with covers still on hardware!
> 
> She is so gorgeous and soft and I'm so happy I got my HG bag finally!! [emoji4][emoji847]


That is so impressive that your DH did background research on his own... wow!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] Yes, I am fine, thank you. My back/neck is not so fine, though. It is going through one of its pain periods (because of stiffness and hard muscles) and I have to use the lightweight bags.


So sorry that your neck and back are going through a hard time, ludmilla. I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Ah, bent wire sword & those beady eyes. Entire body/head made of wound string or twine or something.
> 
> Voodoo pirate hung from my sea blue alice's handle for maybe 3 days.
> 
> *String is flammable. I'm just saying*...


Oopsie...


----------



## Foofan

ElainePG said:


> That is so impressive that your DH did background research on his own... wow!



Thanks Elaine, she is gorgeous and a very special birthday present!

I have trained him well... [emoji4]

He actually has a very good eye and great taste, he does all my photo editing when we do wedding and magazine shoots (when we get a break from full-on day jobs!!).


----------



## princesspig

Postman's lock tote in coral. I must admit that I'm not entirely sure of the correct name and what Mulberry called the colour.
I have barely used the bag since I got it a few years ago on sale, but it is very pretty and summery. And it has a lovely grey suede lining.
Took it to Harrods today to have a look at Mulberry and the lady there seemed to really like it.
I really like the double zip totes by the way. Never really looked at them, but they are very nice. I especially like the grey one and the oxblood and oak ones.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

eiiv said:


> Hi! This is my maiden post in the Mulberry forum. And this is my very recently purchased medium Lily, which I took her out for the 1st time today. Nice but it was heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3389509


So pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> View attachment 3418280
> 
> Postman's lock tote in coral. I must admit that I'm not entirely sure of the correct name and what Mulberry called the colour.
> I have barely used the bag since I got it a few years ago on sale, but it is very pretty and summery. And it has a lovely grey suede lining.
> Took it to Harrods today to have a look at Mulberry and the lady there seemed to really like it.
> *I really like the double zip totes* by the way. Never really looked at them, but they are very nice. I especially like the grey one and the oxblood and oak ones.


What a pretty coral bag, princesspig! The grey suede makes it very elegant, and the coral color is perfect for summer.

I can speak to the double zip being a terrific bag. The only (very tiny) down side is remembeing which part of the bag holds which of your possessions. I make sure to always keep my wallet & keys in the zipped section that is closest to my hip, for security reasons, and my phone in the front zipped part so I can reach it easily. I let everything else sort of fall into place from there. But it took me a few days to figure out a system!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> So sorry that your neck and back are going through a hard time, ludmilla. I hope you feel better very soon.



Thank you, Elaine, [emoji4]. Hopefully, it is on the mend now. I am sick of taking so many pills. On the bright sight: I am "forced" to use bags that sit in the closet on work days, normally. [emoji6]


----------



## Gringach

Foofan said:


> Thank you Mayfly
> 
> Husband knows I've been drooling over the Oxblood Bays and similar bags but i prefer cross body bags (due to wrist injury) and had given up the dream of owning a Bays. He did a lot of research on the quiet and discovered the Heritage Bays. This one is secondhand from fleabay to me but never been used so in perfect condition with covers still on hardware!
> 
> She is so gorgeous and soft and I'm so happy I got my HG bag finally!! [emoji4][emoji847]



Beautiful bag (I love this version) and great husband!
So nice the way he thought of you..!!


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Elaine, [emoji4]. Hopefully, it is on the mend now. I am sick of taking so many pills. On the bright sight: I am "forced" to use bags that sit in the closet on work days, normally. [emoji6]



Hey Ludmilla so sorry to hear about this.. Hope you will soon get better


----------



## eiiv

Designerhbgirl said:


> So pretty. Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Elaine, [emoji4]. Hopefully, it is on the mend now. I am sick of taking so many pills. On the bright sight: I am "forced" to use bags that sit in the closet on work days, normally. [emoji6]



Get well soon! [emoji253]


----------



## princesspig

It looked like it would be raining as I left the house so took the black/nickel Alexa.
I was wrong as the sun is still shining (but there are some dark clouds) and it is hot hot hot!


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> It looked like it would be raining as I left the house so took the black/nickel Alexa.
> I was wrong as the sun is still shining (but there are some dark clouds) and it is hot hot hot!
> View attachment 3418992



Hot indeed! What a pair of beauties! [emoji190][emoji162] Somebody thinks it's pink-tongue-out weather here, too! [emoji6][emoji252]


----------



## Kendie26

My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419002
> View attachment 3419003


Clever use of pouch.
Never imagined such a bold color would work with so much. 
But really does. Especially small items.
Mulb pink is a fave for me, too.


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419002
> View attachment 3419003



What a gorgeous pop of colour, Kendie; fab photos, too! I have a flame cosmetics pouch and will be taking my inspiration from you hereon - what a great idea! [emoji253]


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> Hey Ludmilla so sorry to hear about this.. Hope you will soon get better





Louliu71 said:


> Get well soon! [emoji253]



Thank you! [emoji8]



Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419002
> View attachment 3419003



What a lovely pop of colour. Very pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419002
> View attachment 3419003



You have a stunning collection..... Bags and plants [emoji7]

I love your pot, very unique..... I need one!!


----------



## Kendie26

princesspig said:


> View attachment 3418280
> 
> Postman's lock tote in coral. I must admit that I'm not entirely sure of the correct name and what Mulberry called the colour.
> I have barely used the bag since I got it a few years ago on sale, but it is very pretty and summery. And it has a lovely grey suede lining.
> Took it to Harrods today to have a look at Mulberry and the lady there seemed to really like it.
> I really like the double zip totes by the way. Never really looked at them, but they are very nice. I especially like the grey one and the oxblood and oak ones.


Totally LOVE this bag...style, size & color!! I do not recall seeing this style but it is FABULOUS!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Clever use of pouch.
> Never imagined such a bold color would work with so much.
> But really does. Especially small items.
> Mulb pink is a fave for me, too.





Mayfly285 said:


> What a gorgeous pop of colour, Kendie; fab photos, too! I have a flame cosmetics pouch and will be taking my inspiration from you hereon - what a great idea! [emoji253]





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely pop of colour. Very pretty. [emoji7]





Louliu71 said:


> You have a stunning collection..... Bags and plants [emoji7]
> 
> I love your pot, very unique..... I need one!!


I must say to ALL of your fabulous, fine Mulberry gals (& gents'?) you are the best of the best! You are all so kind & welcoming...many Thank you's!
RS~ I do remember you love & have a Mulb pink (wallet on chain I think'?)...i can't think of a perkier, happier color.
Mayfly~ thank you & yes, give your flame pouch a try by using as a clutch...do let me know how you like using it this way!
Ludmilla ~ I missed it earlier, but was reading a few comments on people responding to you. So sorry for your neck/back troubles. I do hope this is very short-lived/temporary. I lived in back pain agony for a year & half before having surgery (due to a wicked ski accident) so I do truly empathize with you & will put you on my prayer list tonight ....speedy recovery wishes.
Louliu ~ you are a sweetheart...many thanks! I think I'm equally obsessed with bags & flowers/plants.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> It looked like it would be raining as I left the house so took the black/nickel Alexa.
> I was wrong as the sun is still shining (but there are some dark clouds) and it is hot hot hot!
> View attachment 3418992


Love this "front seat of the car" photo, pp!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419002
> View attachment 3419003


What a gorgeous "Mulberry still life" kendie! This photo definitely belongs in the Mulberry ad campaign.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> I must say to ALL of your fabulous, fine Mulberry gals (& gents'?) you are the best of the best! You are all so kind & welcoming...many Thank you's!
> RS~ I do remember you love & have a Mulb pink (wallet on chain I think'?)...i can't think of a perkier, happier color.
> Mayfly~ thank you & yes, give your flame pouch a try by using as a clutch...do let me know how you like using it this way!
> Ludmilla ~ I missed it earlier, but was reading a few comments on people responding to you. So sorry for your neck/back troubles. I do hope this is very short-lived/temporary. I lived in back pain agony for a year & half before having surgery (due to a wicked ski accident) so I do truly empathize with you & will put you on my prayer list tonight ....speedy recovery wishes.
> Louliu ~ you are a sweetheart...many thanks! I think I'm equally obsessed with bags & flowers/plants.



Aww. Thank you, Kendie. You are too kind. [emoji8] I am very happy that your back pain is gone, now. Back surgery sounds terrible. [emoji17] My back is going through pain periods every few months as I suffer from scoliosis.


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. Thank you, Kendie. You are too kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy that your back pain is gone, now. Back surgery sounds terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My back is going through pain periods every few months as I suffer from scoliosis.





ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous "Mulberry still life" kendie! This photo definitely belongs in the Mulberry ad campaign.


Ludmilla ~ sorry to hear; I know 2 people w/ scoliosis so I understand your situation. Hoping for major relief for you soon & that maybe all of your lovely garden pics bring you lots & lots of pleasure & peace. 
Elaine ~ many thanks...I guess one could call that a still life!  That made me chuckle. Hope all is wonderful with you!


----------



## Swedengirl

Today im wearing my Locked Cosmetic Pouch in Fiery Spritz as a clutch for the lovely summer day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Ludmilla ~ sorry to hear; I know 2 people w/ scoliosis so I understand your situation. Hoping for major relief for you soon & that maybe all of your lovely garden pics bring you lots & lots of pleasure & peace.
> Elaine ~ many thanks...I guess one could call that a still life!  That made me chuckle. Hope all is wonderful with you!



Well, I am used to it and some pain, so most of the time it is no big deal, but it is definitely annoying when you are not able to move your head at all. [emoji38] 
Thank you so much again for your lovely words. Glad, you like my garden pics. This gives me joy, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CPrincessUK said:


> Used my black nickel bayswater to face my annual review panel today.
> It is official! I am qualified as a consultant! Yay. Eight long years including the PhD. Although  I actually completed my competences ages ago now.........Waiting on my new bayswater baby. Hubby is back from his conference and the bag still hasn't arrived. Should be with me on Tuesday though.



Congratulations, CPrincessUK! Very impressive!


----------



## amstevens714

Loving my oxblood willow


----------



## Gringach

amstevens714 said:


> Loving my oxblood willow
> 
> View attachment 3420880
> 
> View attachment 3420881



For sure that's a very nice bag and it looks great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## Mayfly285

amstevens714 said:


> Loving my oxblood willow
> 
> View attachment 3420880
> 
> View attachment 3420881



What a gorgeous bag, amstevens, and really suits you! [emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

Swedengirl said:


> Today im wearing my Locked Cosmetic Pouch in Fiery Spritz as a clutch for the lovely summer day.
> 
> View attachment 3419992



Gorgeous, Swedengirl! [emoji7] I'm loving the use you ladies are making of the cosmetics pouch as a clutch - my flame girl needs to find a new lease of life! Loving your dress, too, btw! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> My mulberry pink cosmetic pouch used as a clutch as we head out to brunch. I realized the color was so close to my petunias that I had to capture them together. I am obsessed with this color [emoji173]️ Have a great day dear Mulberry gals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3419002
> View attachment 3419003



I've just spotted your amazing plant holder, Kenzie - just gorgeous! [emoji7] I think I was blinded by the pouch/petunias on my perusal! [emoji6]


----------



## amstevens714

Gringach said:


> For sure that's a very nice bag and it looks great on you!! Congrats!





Mayfly285 said:


> What a gorgeous bag, amstevens, and really suits you! [emoji106]



Thank you both - the bag is so versatile  I love that hehe


----------



## remainsilly

The "adipose" bag charm wants to stop for snacks often.
Go figure.
(Shown with oak nvt double zip bays & randolph engineering aviators.)


----------



## ElainePG

Swedengirl said:


> Today im wearing my Locked Cosmetic Pouch in Fiery Spritz as a clutch for the lovely summer day.
> 
> View attachment 3419992


It's so beautiful, SG, and gorgeous against that blue printed background!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Ludmilla ~ sorry to hear; I know 2 people w/ scoliosis so I understand your situation. Hoping for major relief for you soon & that maybe all of your lovely garden pics bring you lots & lots of pleasure & peace.
> Elaine ~ many thanks..*.I guess one could call that a still life*!  That made me chuckle. Hope all is wonderful with you!


Oh, I think it's *definitely* a still life, sweetie! Maybe it isn't two apples, a pear, and a book, but IMO it's a lot more interesting!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> The "adipose" bag charm wants to stop for snacks often.
> Go figure.
> (Shown with oak nvt double zip bays & randolph engineering aviators.)
> View attachment 3421532


I can see it now... there is going to be an entire full-length movie featuring Mr. (Miss? The Hon??) Adipose! Sort of like Minions, except the plot line revolves around the constant search for food.


----------



## ElainePG

amstevens714 said:


> Loving my oxblood willow
> 
> View attachment 3420880
> 
> View attachment 3420881


It's a beautiful bag, and it looks great on you!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I am used to it and some pain, so most of the time it is no big deal, but it is definitely annoying when you are not able to move your head at all. [emoji38]
> Thank you so much again for your lovely words. Glad, you like my garden pics. This gives me joy, too. [emoji4]


I'm so sorry to hear that you suffer from chronic pain, Ludmilla. No, I can imagine that it would NOT be much fun, being unable to move your head at all! Is there anything you can do other than wait patiently (or not so patiently!) for it to go away? Exercises? Heat? Ice? Medicine? Shopping?
I hope you start to feel better soon, dear.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> The "adipose" bag charm wants to stop for snacks often.
> Go figure.
> (Shown with oak nvt double zip bays & randolph engineering aviators.)
> View attachment 3421532


that's hysterical...I LOVE that charm RS!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I think it's *definitely* a still life, sweetie! Maybe it isn't two apples, a pear, and a book, but IMO it's a lot more interesting!





Mayfly285 said:


> I've just spotted your amazing plant holder, Kenzie - just gorgeous! [emoji7] I think I was blinded by the pouch/petunias on my perusal! [emoji6]


Ha~ you both are adorably sweet & funny! 
Elaine~ I'm very flattered....I have never had ANY speck of anything related to artistic quality!!
Mayfly~ thank you....that's my favorite planter (female head)... was lucky to find  it many years ago in a garden store


----------



## princesspig

Chocolate SBS today. 
I was just taking the dog for a long walk, so needed to bring water


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS today.
> I was just taking the dog for a long walk, so needed to bring water



Fab photo, pp; gorgeous SBS and truly adorable pooch! Think I'd better take mine out before it rains! [emoji252][emoji943]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Fab photo, pp; gorgeous SBS and truly adorable pooch! Think I'd better take mine out before it rains! [emoji252][emoji943]


Lovely pic , your four legged friend is so cute . Nice bag too !


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> Fab photo, pp; gorgeous SBS and truly adorable pooch! Think I'd better take mine out before it rains! [emoji252][emoji943]



Thank you. She's a good little doggie, despite going in the river (she's crazy about water, but thankfully only goes in where the water is low) - it smells horrible, so she had to have a shower the moment we got home. She's absolutely knackered now, so I'm sure all I'll hear from her for the rest of the day will be snoring 

Have a good walk with yours - hopefully the weather will stay nice!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> I can see it now... there is going to be an entire full-length movie featuring Mr. (Miss? The Hon??) Adipose! Sort of like Minions, except the plot line revolves around the constant search for food.


Someone beat us to it.


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> that's hysterical...I LOVE that charm RS!


It gets some interesting looks.
But, then, so do I. So, no wrong.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS today.
> I was just taking the dog for a long walk, so needed to bring water


Love your chocolate SBS... and just look at that cute little water carrier! Great photo, PP.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Someone beat us to it.



Ooh... that is one *scary* film clip, RS. I can just feel those adiposes settling around my midsection!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> It gets some interesting looks.
> But, then, so do I. So, no wrong.





remainsilly said:


> Someone beat us to it.



That youtube clip is the best!! Now I want one of those adorable adipose charms! And I know you get only the best looks thrown your way RS!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The "adipose" bag charm wants to stop for snacks often.
> Go figure.
> (Shown with oak nvt double zip bays & randolph engineering aviators.)
> View attachment 3421532



OMG. I love this picture! 



ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you suffer from chronic pain, Ludmilla. No, I can imagine that it would NOT be much fun, being unable to move your head at all! Is there anything you can do other than wait patiently (or not so patiently!) for it to go away? Exercises? Heat? Ice? Medicine? Shopping?
> I hope you start to feel better soon, dear.



Awww. Thank you for worrying so much about me.  It is getting better. I had to take loads of pain killers and muscle relaxation pills (in total 8 pills/day).  I am also in physiotherapy at the moment. I am getting not so nice massage. Oh, and I did hot baths, hot water bottles and those warm patches. I can move my head. The funny thing with chronic pain (at least in my case) is that you get somehow used to it. You cannot imagine that is possible to move your spine without an itch here and a sting there. I will go to an osteopath later this year.
Hehehe. Shopping is always an option for feeling better. I really try to stay away from any shopping temptations, though. 



princesspig said:


> Chocolate SBS today.
> I was just taking the dog for a long walk, so needed to bring water



You dog is such a cutie.


----------



## PeachyDeb

ElainePG said:


> Well, I just got it, so the only bag I've used it on so far is my Blenheim, which is a smooth leather. I might think twice about using it on my Lexy, which is wrinkled calf (see below). I'd worry that the conditioner would get stuck in the wrinkles!  And I doubt I'd use it on my Bays D-Z, which is Shiny Goat. I'd worry that any product would take away the "shine" on the Shiny Goat.
> Here's a close-up of my Alexa, which shows the wrinkles. Do you see what I mean?
> View attachment 3415461



Adore this Alexa, just beautiful


----------



## COPENHAGEN

At the movies today wearing my 1st M bag - Oak Lily from 2012


----------



## ElainePG

PeachyDeb said:


> Adore this Alexa, just beautiful


Thank you, PeachyDeb!


----------



## ElainePG

COPENHAGEN said:


> At the movies today wearing my 1st M bag - Oak Lily from 2012
> 
> View attachment 3424765


Such a pretty bag... it is lovely in the oak color!


----------



## Ludmilla

COPENHAGEN said:


> At the movies today wearing my 1st M bag - Oak Lily from 2012
> 
> View attachment 3424765



Lovely Lily! Do I spot a Lala Berlin scarf there? [emoji4]
Hope you had fun at the movies.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

ElainePG said:


> Such a pretty bag... it is lovely in the oak color!


Thank you 



Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Lily! Do I spot a Lala Berlin scarf there? [emoji4]
> Hope you had fun at the movies.


Thanks, and yes I love Lala Berlin scarfs  Wish I had more


----------



## Ludmilla

COPENHAGEN said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> Thanks, and yes I love Lala Berlin scarfs  Wish I had more



It looks really lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

Black Alexa (reg) with my new Balenciaga bracelet, both with gold hw


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Black Alexa (reg) with my new Balenciaga bracelet, both with gold hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3426362


The Lexy and bracelet look *FAB*ulous together!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> The Lexy and bracelet look *FAB*ulous together!


Thank you


----------



## remainsilly

Adipose charm is making new friends!


Hanging around my oak nvt dz bays & a cold drink. With Pops.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Adipose charm is making new friends!
> View attachment 3429237
> 
> Hanging around my oak nvt dz bays & a cold drink. With Pops.


Pretty soon you're going to have enough for a theatre production, RS!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Adipose charm is making new friends!
> View attachment 3429237
> 
> Hanging around my oak nvt dz bays & a cold drink. With Pops.





ElainePG said:


> Pretty soon you're going to have enough for a theatre production, RS!



I see an adipose charm thread coming. [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> I see an adipose charm thread coming. [emoji23]


Or a best-selling book: "The Adventures of Adipose"!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I see an adipose charm thread coming. [emoji23]


Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Or a best-selling book: "The Adventures of Adipose"!


A few pages must feature eager McD staff. Which dug through 2 bins of kiddie meal toys. To find me "wheelchair dog." 
Though manager strongly lobbied for my choosing "the parrot." 
We agreed to disagree.
We also agreed I didn't actually have to order kiddie meal.
Beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> A few pages must feature eager McD staff. Which dug through 2 bins of kiddie meal toys. To find me "wheelchair dog."
> *Though manager strongly lobbied for my choosing "the parrot." *
> We agreed to disagree.
> We also agreed I didn't actually have to order kiddie meal.
> Beautiful.


They must love it when you come in there, RS!


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Adipose charm is making new friends!
> View attachment 3429237
> 
> Hanging around my oak nvt dz bays & a cold drink. With Pops.



OMG ...! My DD2 would mug you for that! She's a dog-a-holic! [emoji190][emoji252][emoji7]

Update: She's just seen your photo, told me "I need to see the film" and that Pops (wheelchair dog) is really cute.  Actually, we own a Demon Bunny, so ... Hey ho ... [emoji15]

Absolutely adore your oak DZ Bats, btw ... How do you like it in comparison with your regular Bays? [emoji162]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> OMG ...! My DD2 would mug you for that! She's a dog-a-holic! [emoji190][emoji252][emoji7]
> 
> Update: She's just seen your photo, told me "I need to see the film" and that Pops (wheelchair dog) is really cute.  Actually, we own a Demon Bunny, so ... Hey ho ... [emoji15]
> 
> Absolutely adore your oak DZ Bats, btw ... How do you like it in comparison with your regular Bays? [emoji162]


Tell DD2 that Pops wags a wheelie, "Hello."
Have not seen movie yet, either.

Thanks for dz love. Mini review, after owning >1 year:
Heavier, imo, than regular bays.
But prefer her to small size.

I carry hand-held (love how design looks held this way--little suitcase)--but keep strap attached, tucked into center open compartment. Helps, when need hands-free browsing, etc.
Strap bit too narrow, imo. Digs some. But wider would be harder to store inside bag & heavier. Catch 22.

Cooler to carry in summer. As I wear reg. bays on shoulder--slab o' leather pressed against side. Sweatyfest.

Constantly spill stuff on her. This week, water sprayed from sink, washing hands. Still defying patina elves with collonil.

Organizes beyond measure. More than I need, honestly. Pockets everywhere. With lovely, shiny/chunky zipper pulls.

Easy to access everything. Open center nice for phone & keys.

(I use side adjustment straps--to clip on & store bag hook, inside. Though, per coca logic, using these never happens.)

Cannot carry her without remembering photo you posted. Of woman with same bag. But I thought her insane hairstyle was a *hat*!
Beware demon bunnies. They worm way into , then bite.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Or a best-selling book: "The Adventures of Adipose"!



Love the idea of a bestseller.



remainsilly said:


> Tell DD2 that Pops wags a wheelie, "Hello."
> Have not seen movie yet, either.
> 
> Thanks for dz love. Mini review, after owning >1 year:
> Heavier, imo, than regular bays.
> But prefer her to small size.
> 
> I carry hand-held (love how design looks held this way--little suitcase)--but keep strap attached, tucked into center open compartment. Helps, when need hands-free browsing, etc.
> Strap bit too narrow, imo. Digs some. But wider would be harder to store inside bag & heavier. Catch 22.
> 
> Cooler to carry in summer. As I wear reg. bays on shoulder--slab o' leather pressed against side. Sweatyfest.
> 
> Constantly spill stuff on her. This week, water sprayed from sink, washing hands. Still defying patina elves with collonil.
> 
> Organizes beyond measure. More than I need, honestly. Pockets everywhere. With lovely, shiny/chunky zipper pulls.
> 
> Easy to access everything. Open center nice for phone & keys.
> 
> (I use side adjustment straps--to clip on & store bag hook, inside. Though, per coca logic, using these never happens.)
> 
> Cannot carry her without remembering photo you posted. Of woman with same bag. But I thought her insane hairstyle was a *hat*!
> Beware demon bunnies. They worm way into , then bite.



Oh my. Zippy B is a year old?! [emoji15] Time flies...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my. Zippy B is a year old?! [emoji15] Time flies...


So true!
A lot has happened with mulberry, over past year.


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my Mulberry Margaret today:


----------



## ksuromax

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 3430875


 It's a piece of art! Just beyond words!


----------



## leechiyong

ksuromax said:


> It's a piece of art! Just beyond words!


Thank you!  it's my first Mulberry, bought pre-loved. Such amazing leather!


----------



## coolmelondew

Carrying the Alexa today. Such a classic!


----------



## ksuromax

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  it's my first Mulberry, bought pre-loved. Such amazing leather!


Enjoy! Genuine Mulberry quality, I can see even from the picture


----------



## ElainePG

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 3430875


Loving the *crest*! Is the bag named after Princess Margaret?


----------



## ElainePG

coolmelondew said:


> Carrying the Alexa today. Such a classic!


Definitely a classic. The leather is fabulous... it glows, even in the photo.


----------



## Alex R

Love the Bays and the adipose  Lovely funny combination!


----------



## leechiyong

ksuromax said:


> Enjoy! Genuine Mulberry quality, I can see even from the picture


Definitely wonderful.



ElainePG said:


> Loving the *crest*! Is the bag named after Princess Margaret?


Thank you; it is!


----------



## remainsilly

After riding along on sea blue alice, 
to see new Jason Bourne movie,
adipose charm gathered my dvds.
And tried to feed Matt Damon a leftover popcorn kernel.


Guess adipose is a fan, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 3430875



This bag is so special. [emoji4]



coolmelondew said:


> Carrying the Alexa today. Such a classic!



Lovely Lexy!



remainsilly said:


> After riding along on sea blue alice,
> to see new Jason Bourne movie,
> adipose charm gathered my dvds.
> And tried to feed Matt Damon a leftover popcorn kernel.
> View attachment 3431564
> 
> Guess adipose is a fan, too.



You know that Mr. Adipose is too cute for words?


----------



## Kendie26

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 3430875


LOVE EVERYTHING about your beautiful bag! Color, shape, hardware/crest....the leather looks like it's glistening. SUch a winner you have!


----------



## Gringach

leechiyong said:


> Brought out my Mulberry Margaret today:
> View attachment 3430875



I had never seen this one before.. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## leechiyong

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so special. [emoji4]





Kendie26 said:


> LOVE EVERYTHING about your beautiful bag! Color, shape, hardware/crest....the leather looks like it's glistening. SUch a winner you have!





Gringach said:


> I had never seen this one before.. Just gorgeous!!


Thank you!  Definitely one of my most treasured bags.


----------



## amstevens714

COPENHAGEN said:


> At the movies today wearing my 1st M bag - Oak Lily from 2012
> 
> View attachment 3424765



Your lily looks lovely!


----------



## Alex R

of course he is, as Adipose likes everything yummy


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> After riding along on sea blue alice,
> to see new Jason Bourne movie,
> adipose charm gathered my dvds.
> And tried to feed Matt Damon a leftover popcorn kernel.
> View attachment 3431564
> 
> Guess adipose is a fan, too.


Love this! I'd bet M.D. would get a kick out of it, too, if you could ever get the photo past his gatekeepers.
How was the movie? 
Aside from Matt, that is, which speaks for itself?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Love this! I'd bet M.D. would get a kick out of it, too, if you could ever get the photo past his gatekeepers.
> How was the movie?
> Aside from Matt, that is, which speaks for itself?


Hehe--after all the work he did, to shape up for movie, probably would love popcorn kernel. And some pizza. Nom, nom!

I liked movie. Reviews were meh.
But, lots of fiery explosions. And wild vehicle crashes. 
Plot--bit wobbly, maybe.
But some great conspiracy theory material about distrusting mobile phones/ apps/ services. Awesome.
Also, some great wardrobe items to peruse. Especially leather jackets.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--after all the work he did, to shape up for movie, probably would love popcorn kernel. And some pizza. Nom, nom!
> 
> I liked movie. Reviews were meh.
> But, lots of fiery explosions. And wild vehicle crashes.
> Plot--bit wobbly, maybe.
> *But some great conspiracy theory material* about distrusting mobile phones/ apps/ services. Awesome.
> Also, some great wardrobe items to peruse. Especially leather jackets.


I like a good conspiracy theory plot. Which does not... repeat, *not*... mean I'm paranoid!


----------



## Blueberry12

Freya Satchel in Fiery Spitz


----------



## Kendie26

Always smile when I pull out my adored mini Lily~deep love for this baby! [emoji4]Have a wonderful day Mulb gang [emoji8]


----------



## Alex R

Love the metallic mushroom! She looks like a jewel


----------



## ElainePG

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3433580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freya Satchel in Fiery Spitz


The Freya satchel looks terrific on you, Blueberry!


----------



## Blueberry12

ElainePG said:


> The Freya satchel looks terrific on you, Blueberry!




Thank you!


----------



## Kendie26

Alex R said:


> Love the metallic mushroom! She looks like a jewel


yes! Thank you Alex R...I actually call her my "little gem"... I love her beyond words


----------



## princesspig

Ooooh, that fiery spitz is a lovely colour and so is the metallic mushroom!

I've been using my black and nickel Alexa today - I would have used my new bag, but it looked like rain this morning (and I haven't Collonil'ed the bag yet).


----------



## AAngela

Kendie26 said:


> Always smile when I pull out my adored mini Lily~deep love for this baby! [emoji4]Have a wonderful day Mulb gang [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433598
> View attachment 3433600


I bought two mini Lilies a couple of weeks ago; one of them a MM,  I used it on a night out and absolutely loved it and got loads of complements.  The other one is the blue mini from SS16 and I have used it for day time errands.  They are both lovely bags which I never thought I would use as much as I have.


----------



## Kendie26

AAngela said:


> I bought two mini Lilies a couple of weeks ago; one of them a MM,  I used it on a night out and absolutely loved it and got loads of complements.  The other one is the blue mini from SS16 and I have used it for day time errands.  They are both lovely bags which I never thought I would use as much as I have.


mini twins we are! Lucky you to have 2...I know that blue & LOVE it! It's just the greatest little mini bag EVER....enjoy yours!


----------



## Izzy48

Blueberry12 said:


> View attachment 3433580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freya Satchel in Fiery Spitz


Great looking bag. My daughter has it in neon blue and she loves it as well.


----------



## Blueberry12

Izzy48 said:


> Great looking bag. My daughter has it in neon blue and she loves it as well.





The neon blue is lovely too.


----------



## AAngela

Kendie26 said:


> mini twins we are! Lucky you to have 2...I know that blue & LOVE it! It's just the greatest little mini bag EVER....enjoy yours!


Thank you Kendie.  I went into Mulberry to purchase the Bayswater clutch wallet but it was too long on me, so the SA then showed me the blue mini Lily and I fell in love with it; it goes with everything especially blue jeans.  Such a good buy!  I also bought the red coin purse.  I've had a bit of a Mulberry splurge this summer.
Next I want the 224 in black and gold like yours but they are hard to find.  I might have to settle for the 225 instead .


----------



## Kendie26

AAngela said:


> Thank you Kendie.  I went into Mulberry to purchase the Bayswater clutch wallet but it was too long on me, so the SA then showed me the blue mini Lily and I fell in love with it; it goes with everything especially blue jeans.  Such a good buy!
> I also want the 224 in black and gold like yours but they are hard to find.  I might have to settle for the 225 instead .


OOOooo Good Luck finding a 224 reissue! It'll so be worth the wait though! I just got totally lucky stumbling upon mine that fateful day. I had no clue on how tough it is to get certain Chanel bags....it's pretty crazy. You'll love the 225 if you go with that one instead. Do keep me informed!!!


----------



## AAngela

Kendie26 said:


> OOOooo Good Luck finding a 224 reissue! It'll so be worth the wait though! I just got totally lucky stumbling upon mine that fateful day. I had no clue on how tough it is to get certain Chanel bags....it's pretty crazy. You'll love the 225 if you go with that one instead. Do keep me informed!!!



Thank you, I will let you know which one I get .


----------



## Skater

Kendie26 said:


> Always smile when I pull out my adored mini Lily~deep love for this baby! [emoji4]Have a wonderful day Mulb gang [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433598
> View attachment 3433600


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Skater said:


> Looks gorgeous!


thanks very much Skater! She does pack quite the punch for a gal of her small size! Have a lovely Friday & weekend!


----------



## PeachyDeb

A baby free trip to the hairdressers called for Bluebell Bayswater Shoulder to come out of her dustbag!


----------



## NY2005

PeachyDeb said:


> A baby free trip to the hairdressers called for Bluebell Bayswater Shoulder to come out of her dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3438874


Lovely colour


----------



## PussInPearls

Haha, baby free trip, I remember that feeling! Lovely bag and very nice colour)


----------



## DiJe40

It was a small Del Rey day for me [emoji2]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3439800


----------



## ElainePG

PeachyDeb said:


> A baby free trip to the hairdressers called for Bluebell Bayswater Shoulder to come out of her dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3438874


So pretty, PD... the color is fabulous!!!


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> It was a small Del Rey day for me [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439800


A perfect match with your jeans... you look great!


----------



## DiJe40

ElainePG said:


> A perfect match with your jeans... you look great!



Thank you Elaine x


----------



## Ludmilla

PeachyDeb said:


> A baby free trip to the hairdressers called for Bluebell Bayswater Shoulder to come out of her dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 3438874



Lovely. The Del Rey is one of my favorites. I think I need one in the future. Enjoy her loads!



DiJe40 said:


> It was a small Del Rey day for me [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3439800



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely. The Del Rey is one of my favorites. I think I need one in the future. Enjoy her loads!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous blue!



Thank you, I like the Del Rey too. I have this small one, a big black with short handles and an oak one with long handles. Now I only need a liner. [emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you, I like the Del Rey too. I have this small one, a big black with short handles and an oak one with long handles. Now I only need a liner. [emoji2]



Which one is your favorite if you don't mind asking? I am not sure if I should go for a large one with long handles or the small one.


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> Which one is your favorite if you don't mind asking? I am not sure if I should go for a large one with long handles or the small one.



I love them both, it all depends what you prefer using her for. I used the small one to visit an amusement park..hands free and didn't need much stuff. For work or shopping I prefer the large one with long handles. I hope that helps [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> I love them both, it all depends what you prefer using her for. I used the small one to visit an amusement park..hands free and didn't need much stuff. For work or shopping I prefer the large one with long handles. I hope that helps [emoji3]



Yes, thank you. [emoji4] Do you think the large one is too big for non work related occasions? I do not carry too much stuff. Ah, decisions decisions. [emoji3]


----------



## princesspig

I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
> And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.


I love both of these, princesspig! The cabbage color of your Lexy is standout.
It's so great to see pieces that have been "loved to bits." Does Mulberry still do repairs on things like postman's locks?


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> I love both of these, princesspig! The cabbage color of your Lexy is standout.
> It's so great to see pieces that have been "loved to bits." Does Mulberry still do repairs on things like postman's locks?



Thank you. I love the colour - it is very summery and works with surprisingly many outfits (but maybe that's just in my head that a green bag works with almost everything )

They do - I called to hear about pricing, and I think it is somewhere around £35 for the postman's lock (only one part changed afaik - they can change everything if need be for an additional cost). Then £30 for the little strappy bits (they need to be stitched - alternatively changed, but that's more expensive and depends on whether they have any of the leather left) and £80 or so for piping. That might all be without VAT, I didn't take notes... 
It's a lot of money for a bag that already has other issues - colour has been worn off in places and there's colour transfer on the back, and there's not much to do about that. The lady I talked to suggested going to an independent leather repair specialist, but frankly, I'd rather have it done by Mulberry than going to somewhere where I don't know what I'll end up with.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, thank you. [emoji4] Do you think the large one is too big for non work related occasions? I do not carry too much stuff. Ah, decisions decisions. [emoji3]



Hiya, I have had both

I'm travel light even for work  and found that the large was bigger than I needed. Without a liner all of my stuff (or lack of it) would fly around the bag and the top would kind of cave in. Definitely too big for outside work for me.

I haven't used the small for ages, but find its perfect for most work days and even a tad too big for me at the weekends and much prefer an even smaller bag - like mini Taylor or mini Marcie 


Hope that helps - although I was sitting next to a large one today and missed mine as it looked so classy and a perfect work bag


----------



## Louliu71

ElainePG said:


> I love both of these, princesspig! The cabbage color of your Lexy is standout.
> It's so great to see pieces that have been "loved to bits." Does Mulberry still do repairs on things like postman's locks?



I was quoted £54, then advised it would be £30 for front and back parts....... I'm guessing my poor repair was a one off [emoji51]


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
> And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.



Such a beautiful summery colour - signs of love can be forgiven


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
> And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.



Your Lexy looks pretty perfect on the picture.  Her love and battle scars are invisible. [emoji4] I love her happy colour.


----------



## remainsilly

Electricity has been out since early hours.
Kind person thought to bring me hot coffee in a box.
Adipose charm broke into excited samba moves, with sea blue alice's key fob/cloche.


Everybody gets to live. Now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Hiya, I have had both
> 
> I'm travel light even for work  and found that the large was bigger than I needed. Without a liner all of my stuff (or lack of it) would fly around the bag and the top would kind of cave in. Definitely too big for outside work for me.
> 
> I haven't used the small for ages, but find its perfect for most work days and even a tad too big for me at the weekends and much prefer an even smaller bag - like mini Taylor or mini Marcie
> 
> 
> Hope that helps - although I was sitting next to a large one today and missed mine as it looked so classy and a perfect work bag



Hi Lou! [emoji4] Thanks for your thoughts. I never saw the large on at the store as it is a small one with not much display. But, I saw her several times in action on the street. Yes, I think it looks very classy - so I am not sure if I would use the large version on weekends. It is too big for dressy occasions, too, imo.

I tried the small one in store and I was not fond about the top handle as they are so short. [emoji16]

Guess, I need to decide if I need another work bag or if I need a smaller bag for all the other stuff. Of course "need" is not the correct word in this context. "Want" or "lusting after" fit much better. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Lou! [emoji4] Thanks for your thoughts. I never saw the large on at the store as it is a small one with not much display. But, I saw her several times in action on the street. Yes, I think it looks very classy - so I am not sure if I would use the large version on weekends. It is too big for dressy occasions, too, imo.
> 
> I tried the small one in store and I was not fond about the top handle as they are so short. [emoji16]
> 
> Guess, I need to decide if I need another work bag or if I need a smaller bag for all the other stuff. Of course "need" is not the correct word in this context. "Want" or "lusting after" fit much better. [emoji6]



Video review of large size del rey--gives what fits in ideas. Hope helps.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Video review of large size del rey--gives what fits in ideas. Hope helps.




Thank you! I will take a look at it. [emoji8]


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, thank you. [emoji4] Do you think the large one is too big for non work related occasions? I do not carry too much stuff. Ah, decisions decisions. [emoji3]



It's rather big without a liner, I used her last saturday for shopping and  l could easily put everything in + umbrella and sunglasses with this unpredictable weather. It's great to put stuff in that I buy, so I don't have to pay for a plastic bag [emoji16]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Electricity has been out since early hours.
> Kind person thought to bring me hot coffee in a box.
> Adipose charm broke into excited samba moves, with sea blue alice's key fob/cloche.
> View attachment 3441278
> 
> Everybody gets to live. Now.


Adipose looks (dare I say it?) CHARMing on your Alice bag. And on the coffee box.
So glad that everybody gets to live... I'd hate to read about you and Adipose in the headlines!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Adipose looks (dare I say it?) CHARMing on your Alice bag. And on the coffee box.
> So glad that everybody gets to live... I'd hate to read about you and Adipose in the headlines!


Thanks
Hope movie was enjoyable for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Electricity has been out since early hours.
> Kind person thought to bring me hot coffee in a box.
> Adipose charm broke into excited samba moves, with sea blue alice's key fob/cloche.
> View attachment 3441278
> 
> Everybody gets to live. Now.



Oh, I missed this earlier! Your Adipose charm is very versatile. It works with all your bags. [emoji6]
Hopefully, the electricity is back.


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> It's rather big without a liner, I used her last saturday for shopping and  l could easily put everything in + umbrella and sunglasses with this unpredictable weather. It's great to put stuff in that I buy, so I don't have to pay for a plastic bag [emoji16]



Oh, an umbrella is definitely a need. I carry a small one in my bags everytime and everywhere. I think, I will have to ponder the size a while longer and see what the pre-loved market offers. [emoji4]

Thank you all for your help! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

princesspig said:


> I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
> And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.


Great pic & pairing...love these 2 together! I've never had the pleasure of seeing that Alexa color in person but it looks so peppy & cheerful


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Electricity has been out since early hours.
> Kind person thought to bring me hot coffee in a box.
> Adipose charm broke into excited samba moves, with sea blue alice's key fob/cloche.
> View attachment 3441278
> 
> Everybody gets to live. Now.


I adore your Alice (such a great color) & Mr. Adipose! We have also had electricity issues the last several days with this insanely oppressive heat/humidity. My hubby made us go to a hotel last Friday night & we lost it again overnight last night for several hours. Fun times....but hey, your "kind person" is definitely a star in my book for the coffee gesture


----------



## PeachyDeb

ElainePG said:


> So pretty, PD... the color is fabulous!!!



Thank you, I hunted for this bag for over a year after regretting not snapping it up in the sale, the colour is beautiful


----------



## allyloupuppy

princesspig said:


> I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
> And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.


 Beautifil!


----------



## Kmora

princesspig said:


> I'm carrying my mini Alexa in Bright Cabbage today. Noticed that it needs new piping, new postman's lock (the gold has been worn off, and I can see a lot of the copper underneath) and it needs some kind of help with the little straps that go round the side as they keep popping off on the back of the bag. It has a fair bit of colour transfer (dark) on the back, so I'm not sure it's worth it...
> And I even started using an old postman's lock coin purse in ochre today - I haven't used it for many years (as it's very worn), but just didn't want to bring my usual heavy (and massive) purse.



So beautiful!  

I would use the bag until it falls apart, but then I am one of those who don't mind worn things (if you combine them with the right things). Don't think I would repair the bag.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I missed this earlier! Your Adipose charm is very versatile. It works with all your bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the electricity is back.


Adipose charm jiggly-giggles through my whole collection.
His next adventure may be on chanel. 


Kendie26 said:


> I adore your Alice (such a great color) & Mr. Adipose! We have also had electricity issues the last several days with this insanely oppressive heat/humidity. My hubby made us go to a hotel last Friday night & we lost it again overnight last night for several hours. Fun times....but hey, your "kind person" is definitely a star in my book for the coffee gesture


Thanks
Yes, electricity was off so long--had to toss refrigerator contents.
However caught up on reading some great books.
Sorry you're having problems, also.
Hopefully temporary & done soon.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Adipose charm jiggly-giggles through my whole collection.
> His next adventure may be on chanel.
> 
> Thanks
> Yes, electricity was off so long--had to toss refrigerator contents.
> However caught up on reading some great books.
> Sorry you're having problems, also.
> Hopefully temporary & done soon.


Ugh, I feel your pain tossing refrig items.....very sad/frustrating. Love your looking on the bright side in getting caught up on reading books (via candlelight perhaps ? but maybe you didn't lose power at night like us) I tend to take advantage of being even more lazy than I probably already am & I just veg out (pseudo-meditation style!)


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Ugh, I feel your pain tossing refrig items.....very sad/frustrating. Love your looking on the bright side in getting caught up on reading books (via candlelight perhaps ? but maybe you didn't lose power at night like us) I tend to take advantage of being even more lazy than I probably already am & I just veg out (pseudo-meditation style!)


Here on the coast we tend to lose power in the winter when the storms blow in off the Pacific Ocean. We keep a large battery-operated lantern on hand for those times, as well as clip-on book lights. And flashlights. And candles. 
And chocolate.
And I carry my wrinkled calf Alexa, which can stand up to any sort of weather.


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Here on the coast we tend to lose power in the winter when the storms blow in off the Pacific Ocean. We keep a large battery-operated lantern on hand for those times, as well as clip-on book lights. And flashlights. And candles.
> And chocolate.
> And I carry my wrinkled calf Alexa, which can stand up to any sort of weather.


I like the chocolate part of that Elaine!! Hope all is wonderful w/ you!


----------



## remainsilly

Off & about with mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
(huge ol' smartphone fits inside--hurray!)


Sad adipose charm was left behind today.


----------



## amstevens714

remainsilly said:


> Off & about with mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
> (huge ol' smartphone fits inside--hurray!)
> View attachment 3443004
> 
> Sad adipose charm was left behind today.
> View attachment 3443005



You are fantastic  love the pop of color!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Off & about with mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
> (huge ol' smartphone fits inside--hurray!)
> View attachment 3443004
> 
> Sad adipose charm was left behind today.
> View attachment 3443005



Great outfit! [emoji4]
Poor poor adipose charm. I can hear his little fat cells break. [emoji24]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Off & about with mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
> (huge ol' smartphone fits inside--hurray!)
> View attachment 3443004
> 
> Sad adipose charm was left behind today.
> View attachment 3443005


Poor Adipose! Quick! Someone get him a hankie!


----------



## remainsilly

amstevens714 said:


> You are fantastic  love the pop of color!





Ludmilla said:


> Great outfit! [emoji4]
> Poor poor adipose charm. I can hear his little fat cells break. [emoji24]





ElainePG said:


> Poor Adipose! Quick! Someone get him a hankie!



Aw, thanks.
My outfit gained an orange-toned jacket, when rain began.
Color clashes are my homies.
Adipose's greasy tears o' disappointment  dried-up without permanent psychological scars.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Off & about with mulberry pink glossy goat bays clutch wallet.
> (huge ol' smartphone fits inside--hurray!)
> View attachment 3443004
> 
> Sad adipose charm was left behind today.
> View attachment 3443005


I could never & will never ever tire of seeing that magnificent Mulb pink color....style looks great on you RS. No doubt Mr. Adipose found some friends at home to keep him company until he's on your person again


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aw, thanks.
> My outfit gained an orange-toned jacket, when rain began.
> Color clashes are my homies.
> Adipose's greasy tears o' disappointment  dried-up without permanent psychological scars.



Very happy that Adipose won't have any permanent psychological scars. He would have needed loads of chocolate and ice cream.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Very happy that Adipose won't have any permanent psychological scars. He would have needed loads of chocolate and ice cream.


Would cut into my supply.
This *cannot* happen.


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> I could never & will never ever tire of seeing that magnificent Mulb pink color....style looks great on you RS. No doubt Mr. Adipose found some friends at home to keep him company until he's on your person again


Thanks
Love mulberry pink on rainy/grey days.
Sparkles with cheer.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Love mulberry pink on rainy/grey days.
> Sparkles with cheer.


Not sure mulb pink sparkles as much as your fab personality & humor...but it's close! 
Loved your reply to Ludmilla on "this cannot happen" (MR adipose cutting into your choc & icecream supply!) Too funny


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Not sure mulb pink sparkles as much as your fab personality & humor...but it's close!
> Loved your reply to Ludmilla on "this cannot happen" (MR adipose cutting into your choc & icecream supply!) Too funny


Thanks for kind words.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Happy to report I carried my beloved Black Regular Mabel yesterday. Forgotten how my I love her.

Hope all you ladies are well..! X


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Happy to report I carried my beloved Black Regular Mabel yesterday. Forgotten how my I love her.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are well..! X



Hope you are well, too. [emoji4]
It's funny how we forget about some of our favorite bags and when we carry them - boom - we remember how much we love them.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, "car won't start blues" today.
Appropriately shared with sea blue alice.
And sneaky adipose charm--making his move on my pumpkin bread.


Note to self: never borrow vehicle with bobble-head figure stuck to dashboard. 
Will traumatize & hunger lil' adipose charm.
With its incessant, springy bobbliness.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Ah, "car won't start blues" today.
> Appropriately shared with sea blue alice.
> And sneaky adipose charm--making his move on my pumpkin bread.
> View attachment 3445787
> 
> Note to self: never borrow vehicle with bobble-head figure stuck to dashboard.
> Will traumatize & hunger lil' adipose charm.
> With its incessant, springy bobbliness.


So sorry about your car woes. You're quite right: bobble-head should have been a cue.
But Adipose has very good taste, in his fondness for pumpkin bread. I suppose that's why his little fat cells expand. (Yet another unfairness of life: on *him*, it looks *cute*!)


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Ah, "car won't start blues" today.
> Appropriately shared with sea blue alice.
> And sneaky adipose charm--making his move on my pumpkin bread.
> View attachment 3445787
> 
> Note to self: never borrow vehicle with bobble-head figure stuck to dashboard.
> Will traumatize & hunger lil' adipose charm.
> With its incessant, springy bobbliness.





ElainePG said:


> So sorry about your car woes. You're quite right: bobble-head should have been a cue.
> But Adipose has very good taste, in his fondness for pumpkin bread. I suppose that's why his little fat cells expand. (Yet another unfairness of life: on *him*, it looks *cute*!)


Thank you for these laughs RS & Elaine!!....& I do NOT mean at your expense with the car not starting RS!! I mean the note to self part & the pic of Mr Adipose making his move on your pumpkin bread (I would too) Hope the car is back to it's happy self now.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, "car won't start blues" today.
> Appropriately shared with sea blue alice.
> And sneaky adipose charm--making his move on my pumpkin bread.
> View attachment 3445787
> 
> Note to self: never borrow vehicle with bobble-head figure stuck to dashboard.
> Will traumatize & hunger lil' adipose charm.
> With its incessant, springy bobbliness.



Mr. Adipose knows yummy things.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> So sorry about your car woes. You're quite right: bobble-head should have been a cue.
> But Adipose has very good taste, in his fondness for pumpkin bread. I suppose that's why his little fat cells expand. (Yet another unfairness of life: on *him*, it looks *cute*!)





Kendie26 said:


> Thank you for these laughs RS & Elaine!!....& I do NOT mean at your expense with the car not starting RS!! I mean the note to self part & the pic of Mr Adipose making his move on your pumpkin bread (I would too) Hope the car is back to it's happy self now.





Ludmilla said:


> Mr. Adipose knows yummy things.


Thanks all
Car fixed easily. Once realized man in my life thoughtfully had changed air filter. And I found loose hose.
No more bobble-head mileage!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks all
> Car fixed easily. Once realized man in my life thoughtfully had changed air filter. And I found loose hose.
> No more bobble-head mileage!


Wow, RS... you know about things like air filters, and how to find and fix a loose hose????? I wouldn't know an air filter if it were peeking out from under the flap of my Alexa, waving at me! As for a loose hose, I thought that's what happened when your stockings... never mind.
I worship at your feet!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> ...As for a loose hose, I thought that's what happened when your stockings... never mind.
> I worship at your feet!


 hose

I get bored easily. So spend a good deal of time tinkering about & studying stuff.
On the downside, manicured nails & I are not homies. <nubby fingers o' death>
edit: adipose explores filthy car engine


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> hose
> 
> I get bored easily. So spend a good deal of time tinkering about & studying stuff.
> On the downside, manicured nails & I are not homies. <nubby fingers o' death>
> edit: adipose explores filthy car engine
> View attachment 3446530


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> hose
> 
> I get bored easily. So spend a good deal of time tinkering about & studying stuff.
> On the downside, manicured nails & I are not homies. <nubby fingers o' death>
> edit: adipose explores filthy car engine
> View attachment 3446530



Mr Adipose is a brave one!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Wow, RS... you know about things like air filters, and how to find and fix a loose hose????? I wouldn't know an air filter if it were peeking out from under the flap of my Alexa, waving at me! As for a loose hose, I thought that's what happened when your stockings... never mind.
> I worship at your feet!



Haha. Me too. I even can't drive a car.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Me too. I even can't drive a car.


You must live someplace where there is good public transportation, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> You must live someplace where there is good public transportation, Ludmilla!



Yes. And I'm pretty good at riding shotgun. [emoji6]


----------



## gswpurse

6 years on, and this is still one of my fav...


----------



## Ludmilla

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3447030
> 
> 6 years on, and this is still one of my fav...



She is stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3447030
> 
> 6 years on, and this is still one of my fav...


we're twins 
one of the best bags M ever made!


----------



## Gringach

Your Lexy looks great, wow!!
For me, it's Mulb's best bag..
Hope you will enjoy it at least for another six years!!


----------



## Pessie

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3447030
> 
> 6 years on, and this is still one of my fav...


Your bag looks gorgeous.  I have to confess I get frustrated by posts about tiny bits of normal wear or creasing on leather bags.  This is the perfect antidote   its clearly well loved, beautifully cared for and looking fab!


----------



## ElainePG

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3447030
> 
> 6 years on, and this is still one of my fav...


It's glowing with good health;obviously well loved and well cared for!


----------



## gswpurse

ElainePG said:


> It's glowing with good health;obviously well loved and well cared for!



Thanks for your lovely comments. 



Ludmilla said:


> She is stunning. [emoji7]



Thanks! She's aging gracefully indeed.



ksuromax said:


> we're twins
> one of the best bags M ever made!



I totally agree...why do they discontinue it?



Gringach said:


> Your Lexy looks great, wow!!
> For me, it's Mulb's best bag..
> Hope you will enjoy it at least for another six years!!



I can definitely see myself wearing it for many years more...



Pessie said:


> Your bag looks gorgeous.  I have to confess I get frustrated by posts about tiny bits of normal wear or creasing on leather bags.  This is the perfect antidote   its clearly well loved, beautifully cared for and looking fab!



I actually love the "wrinkles" on my lexy...they add character to it


----------



## Taylor_elle

Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:


----------



## ksuromax

Taylor_elle said:


> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:


what a nice pop of colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

Taylor_elle said:


> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:





ksuromax said:


> what a nice pop of colour!



+1. looks like you carry the sun on your shoulder. [emoji295]️


----------



## ElainePG

Taylor_elle said:


> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:


I *love* this! What a cheerful color!


----------



## Mayfly285

Taylor_elle said:


> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:



What a fab pop of colour! [emoji274]


----------



## Pessie

Taylor_elle said:


> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:


Wow!  Gorgeous


----------



## Pessie

About to head out with satchel 
Watched Bake Off this week - hence Jaffa cakes became necessary......


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3449947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to head out with satchel
> Watched Bake Off this week - hence Jaffa cakes became necessary......
> 
> View attachment 3449945



Hee hee! I'm glad your gorgeous satchel isn't being subjected to some of those dreadful creations! And, of course, your Jaffas are well bagged and boxed ... [emoji6]
It reminds me of the time my friend bought a huge, warm, apple topped pork pie from a food fair which began to seep through the paper wrapper into her bag as we stood on the touch line, watching a hockey match ... It resembled the Red Weed from War of the Worlds! [emoji5]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Hee hee! I'm glad your gorgeous satchel isn't being subjected to some of those dreadful creations! And, of course, your Jaffas are well bagged and boxed ... [emoji6]
> It reminds me of the time my friend bought a huge, warm, apple topped pork pie from a food fair which began to seep through the paper wrapper into her bag as we stood on the touch line, watching a hockey match ... It resembled the Red Weed from War of the Worlds! [emoji5]


----------



## Louliu71

That's gorgeous Pessie!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3449947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to head out with satchel
> Watched Bake Off this week - hence Jaffa cakes became necessary......
> 
> View attachment 3449945



I really like your satchel.


----------



## neoncoast

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3447030
> 
> 6 years on, and this is still one of my fav...


I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3449947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to head out with satchel
> Watched Bake Off this week - hence Jaffa cakes became necessary......
> 
> View attachment 3449945


This is such a handsome satchel, Pessie!


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> That's gorgeous Pessie!





Ludmilla said:


> I really like your satchel.





neoncoast said:


> I absolutely love this bag!





ElainePG said:


> This is such a handsome satchel, Pessie!



Thanks all   I've found this a good bag for keeping things organised, with the extra pockets at the front and back, it means I'm not burying stuff at the bottom!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3449947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to head out with satchel
> Watched Bake Off this week - hence Jaffa cakes became necessary......
> 
> View attachment 3449945


I so love this bag Pessie, I really need to look IRL. I'm off to London in a few weeks so I might take a trip to the m store and have a look. I also love Jaffa cakes......


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> I so love this bag Pessie, I really need to look IRL. I'm off to London in a few weeks so I might take a trip to the m store and have a look. I also love Jaffa cakes......


He he, they all disappeared very fast!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> He he, they all disappeared very fast!


No surprise there! Just looked on m.com the small satchel in oak is not on there. They have it on j.lewis though.


----------



## Bromley

Got these babes with my today for some errands, lunch and a birthday party. They make a regular Saturday so much more fabulous! Haha!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bromley said:


> Got these babes with my today for some errands, lunch and a birthday party. They make a regular Saturday so much more fabulous! Haha!



Ohhh. I hope you and your beauties have a great day - should be easy in such a lovely company. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie asked about Miss Pickle and made me realise that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since JANUARY. [emoji32] So, I took her for a spin to the library.




(Note: someone has wayyyyy too many bags and is not able to give them all the love they deserve. [emoji53])


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Pessie asked about Miss Pickle and made me realise that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since JANUARY. [emoji32] So, I took her for a spin to the library.
> 
> View attachment 3450751
> 
> 
> (Note: someone has wayyyyy too many bags and is not able to give them all the love they deserve. [emoji53])


I hope she had fun!  I love this green


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I hope she had fun!  I love this green



Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, she had fun, although she was a bit overwhelmed by the bright summer sun.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Pessie asked about Miss Pickle and made me realise that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since JANUARY. [emoji32] So, I took her for a spin to the library.
> 
> View attachment 3450751
> 
> 
> (Note: someone has wayyyyy too many bags and is not able to give them all the love they deserve. [emoji53])


Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!
The Pickle returneth!
Hail to Miss Pickle, Queen of lexies!
Libraries are nice. Favorite adventure zones.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> The Pickle returneth!
> Hail to Miss Pickle, Queen of lexies!
> Libraries are nice. Favorite adventure zones.



Yum, I ADORE that Pickle Lexy! Very, very tasty ... [emoji39] 
Not sure I'd trust Mr Adipose near her though, remains! [emoji15]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Yum, I ADORE that Pickle Lexy! Very, very tasty ... [emoji39]
> Not sure I'd trust Mr Adipose near her though, remains! [emoji15]


hehehe--adipose had tea with bear & lizard.
Currently in sugar-induced coma.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club.926434/page-25
Pickle is safe, for few hours.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> hehehe--adipose had tea with bear & lizard.
> Currently in sugar-induced coma.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club.926434/page-25
> Pickle is safe, for few hours.



That bear still gives me a sore head - they were like flaming gold dust ... [emoji22] I initially misread your post and thought Mr P had had tea with beer - I had a mental picture of the podgy one quaffing ale alongside his rounds of sandwiches and  cake ... [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Bromley said:


> Got these babes with my today for some errands, lunch and a birthday party. They make a regular Saturday so much more fabulous! Haha!


They look so pretty together... what fun!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Pessie asked about Miss Pickle and made me realise that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since JANUARY. [emoji32] So, I took her for a spin to the library.
> 
> View attachment 3450751
> 
> 
> (Note: someone has wayyyyy too many bags and is not able to give them all the love they deserve. [emoji53])


Gorgeous, ludmilla! ("Too many bags" is a concept I don't quite understand... )


----------



## Mayfly285

Bromley said:


> Got these babes with my today for some errands, lunch and a birthday party. They make a regular Saturday so much more fabulous! Haha!



What a gorgeous trio, Bromley; is that a Bayswater with a shoulder strap? Fabulous colours to cheer up a rainy bank holiday weekend and I hope the birthday party is wonderful! [emoji512][emoji324][emoji320]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous, ludmilla! ("Too many bags" is a concept I don't quite understand... )



Sadly, I'm being forced to face this very unpleasant reality, dear Elaine ... [emoji53] The spare room bed is currently playing host to the initial candidates for my Major Bag Cull ... [emoji162][emoji1016]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!
> The Pickle returneth!
> Hail to Miss Pickle, Queen of lexies!
> Libraries are nice. Favorite adventure zones.



[emoji23] Bad idea to call her Queen... If she hears this she might become entitled... 



Mayfly285 said:


> Yum, I ADORE that Pickle Lexy! Very, very tasty ... [emoji39]
> Not sure I'd trust Mr Adipose near her though, remains! [emoji15]



Thank you, Mayfly. [emoji4] 



ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous, ludmilla! ("Too many bags" is a concept I don't quite understand... )



Thank you, Elaine. Hehehe - maybe I don't have too many bags, but time flies just too fast to use all of them?! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Sadly, I'm being forced to face this very unpleasant reality, dear Elaine ... [emoji53] The spare room bed is currently playing host to the initial candidates for my Major Bag Cull ... [emoji162][emoji1016]



Oh dear. Major Bag Cull sounds like no fun at all. I dare not to ask who are the candidates. [emoji17]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. Major Bag Cull sounds like no fun at all. I dare not to ask who are the candidates. [emoji17]



It's not easy but I have to be realistic; I couldn't find my Scribbly Floral Lily for a meal out last week and had to use the black croc embossed Lily instead. She was fine, but I needed the pop of Scribbly Floral colour in a black and cream outfit. It made me so stressed, hunting for her, that I decided to go all Marie Kondo and keep only those items which "spark joy", ie don't think "Shall I get rid of this?" but, instead, "Do I love this?" Quite different, really! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. Major Bag Cull sounds like no fun at all. I dare not to ask who are the candidates. [emoji17]



It's not easy but I have to be realistic; I couldn't find my Scribbly Floral Lily for a meal out last week and had to use the black croc embossed Lily instead. She was fine, but I needed the pop of Scribbly Floral colour in a black and cream outfit. It made me so stressed, hunting for her, that I decided to go all Marie Kondo and keep only those items which "spark joy", ie don't think "Shall I get rid of this?" but, instead, "Do I love this?" Quite different, really! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> It's not easy but I have to be realistic; I couldn't find my Scribbly Floral Lily for a meal out last week and had to use the black croc embossed Lily instead. She was fine, but I needed the pop of Scribbly Floral colour in a black and cream outfit. It made me so stressed, hunting for her, that I decided to go all Marie Kondo and keep only those items which "spark joy", ie don't think "Shall I get rid of this?" but, instead, "Do I love this?" Quite different, really! [emoji6]



Ugh. I know what you mean. One of my 4 (hangs her head in shame) black cardigans is missing in action at the moment. It is very stressful to search for an item when you have set your mind on wearing it.
I bet you looked great with your croc Lily, too.
Good luck for your cull! Do you send them off to consignment or do you go to the evil bay? [emoji4]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> It's not easy but I have to be realistic; I couldn't find my Scribbly Floral Lily for a meal out last week and had to use the black croc embossed Lily instead. She was fine, but I needed the pop of Scribbly Floral colour in a black and cream outfit. It made me so stressed, hunting for her, that I decided to go all Marie Kondo and keep only those items which "spark joy", ie don't think "Shall I get rid of this?" but, instead, "Do I love this?" Quite different, really! [emoji6]





Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I know what you mean. One of my 4 (hangs her head in shame) black cardigans is missing in action at the moment. It is very stressful to search for an item when you have set your mind on wearing it.
> I bet you looked great with your croc Lily, too.
> Good luck for your cull! Do you send them off to consignment or do you go to the evil bay? [emoji4]



I'm a keen declutterer - but.... I have found myself looking for stuff and eventually realising I've cleared it out


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> I'm a keen declutterer - but.... I have found myself looking for stuff and eventually realising I've cleared it out


Ditto! I love to move 'stuff' along, until I need it and it's no longer 'stuff'.


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> I'm a keen declutterer - but.... I have found myself looking for stuff and eventually realising I've cleared it out





NY2005 said:


> Ditto! I love to move 'stuff' along, until I need it and it's no longer 'stuff'.



I am a hoarder. But as soon as I move something on it is a safe bet that I need it within a week after it's gone. [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> It's not easy but I have to be realistic; I couldn't find my Scribbly Floral Lily for a meal out last week and had to use the black croc embossed Lily instead. She was fine, but I needed the pop of Scribbly Floral colour in a black and cream outfit. It made me so stressed, hunting for her, that *I decided to go all Marie Kondo and keep only those items which "spark joy"*, ie don't think "Shall I get rid of this?" but, instead, "Do I love this?" Quite different, really! [emoji6]


Difficult, but having done this twice, I can tell you it is (just barely) possible. However I would have a tough time now that I've (at least in MY terms) pared my collection to the bone. Which still means, in most (non-tPF) people's eyes, far too many bags! But I will say that all my bags do "spark joy" now, which means that I'm sure to be pleased, no matter which candidate I pull from the Purse Closet.
I only have one bag teetering on the brink, and it's not a Mulberry, so I probably shouldn't talk about it here. It's much too heavy for daily wear, it was a mistake from the start, I have *no* idea what I was thinking... AND it was my birthday present from DH last year. Not that he'd mind if I sold it, but I really hate to sell a Birthday Bag.


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I know what you mean. One of my 4 (hangs her head in shame) black cardigans is missing in action at the moment. It is very stressful to search for an item when you have set your mind on wearing it.
> I bet you looked great with your croc Lily, too.
> Good luck for your cull! Do you send them off to consignment or do you go to the evil bay? [emoji4]



Thank you for your vote of confidence in my sartorial elegance, dear Ludmilla; I always hope that any Mulberry makes the wearer walk an inch or two taller! [emoji106]
I was quite mithered all evening, wondering where it might have gone, particularly since I had worn it to a Christening about a fortnight ago ... [emoji848] I actually unearthed it yesterday, whilst searching for a dressing gown cord to go with the gown my friend lent my daughter after she got sprayed with diesel ... Hey ho ... Such is my chaotic life ... [emoji45] I despair sometimes (and didn't find the cord, either) ... [emoji849]
Ooh, re. The Cull of 100 Bags (or as near as makes no odds - it's certainly how it feels!) I'll probably go down the consignment route - I haven't thought that far ahead yet, tbh ... [emoji848]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Difficult, but having done this twice, I can tell you it is (just barely) possible. However I would have a tough time now that I've (at least in MY terms) pared my collection to the bone. Which still means, in most (non-tPF) people's eyes, far too many bags! But I will say that all my bags do "spark joy" now, which means that I'm sure to be pleased, no matter which candidate I pull from the Purse Closet.
> I only have one bag teetering on the brink, and it's not a Mulberry, so I probably shouldn't talk about it here. It's much too heavy for daily wear, it was a mistake from the start, I have *no* idea what I was thinking... AND it was my birthday present from DH last year. Not that he'd mind if I sold it, but I really hate to sell a Birthday Bag.



Are you talking about that burgundy Saint Laurent bag, Elaine?
I have a new rule for my heavier bags that I use only occasionally (looking at you, Lazy Bays): they are allowed to stay, because sniffing, petting and admiring them sparks tons of joy. This rule is pretty silly, I know, but as long as there are only 1-2 of those bags around I think it is ok. [emoji38]



Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you for your vote of confidence in my sartorial elegance, dear Ludmilla; I always hope that any Mulberry makes the wearer walk an inch or two taller! [emoji106]
> I was quite mithered all evening, wondering where it might have gone, particularly since I had worn it to a Christening about a fortnight ago ... [emoji848] I actually unearthed it yesterday, whilst searching for a dressing gown cord to go with the gown my friend lent my daughter after she got sprayed with diesel ... Hey ho ... Such is my chaotic life ... [emoji45] I despair sometimes (and didn't find the cord, either) ... [emoji849]
> Ooh, re. The Cull of 100 Bags (or as near as makes no odds - it's certainly how it feels!) I'll probably go down the consignment route - I haven't thought that far ahead yet, tbh ... [emoji848]



Your wardrobe sounds like a cousin of mine. [emoji38]
You will be doing great with your cull. It is a hard process, but doing it step by step will help. Always tell yourself that you are in no rush. [emoji8]


----------



## Serva1

I took one of my oldest bags, that I still have in my collection, to the countryhouse. Usually I take a white croc embossed Bays or a Birkin but since I'm returning to town later today I don't need to carry so much. Mulberry bags age gracefully and I like the patina on this little tote and the blingy keyring turtle, that has been hanging there before the bagcharms became trendy, gives this bag a little luxe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3451545
> 
> I took one of my oldest bags, that I still have in my collection, to the countryhouse. Usually I take a white croc embossed Bays or a Birkin but since I'm returning to town later today I don't need to carry so much. Mulberry bags age gracefully and I like the patina on this little tote and the blingy keyring turtle, that has been hanging there before the bagcharms became trendy, gives this bag a little luxe.



Pretty classic. [emoji173]️ Perfect for the country side.


----------



## SiriS

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty classic. [emoji173]️ Perfect for the country side.


Classic, luxe and cute. Love it, it´s very Mulberry.


----------



## Mayfly285

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3451545
> 
> I took one of my oldest bags, that I still have in my collection, to the countryhouse. Usually I take a white croc embossed Bays or a Birkin but since I'm returning to town later today I don't need to carry so much. Mulberry bags age gracefully and I like the patina on this little tote and the blingy keyring turtle, that has been hanging there before the bagcharms became trendy, gives this bag a little luxe.



What a stunning little classic, Serva! She looks amazing!


----------



## Kendie26

Taylor_elle said:


> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Canary:



Looks LOVELY in you!!! Such a cheerful color! [emoji93][emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3451545
> 
> I took one of my oldest bags, that I still have in my collection, to the countryhouse. Usually I take a white croc embossed Bays or a Birkin but since I'm returning to town later today I don't need to carry so much. Mulberry bags age gracefully and I like the patina on this little tote and the blingy keyring turtle, that has been hanging there before the bagcharms became trendy, gives this bag a little luxe.



Super swoon & sigh! [emoji7][emoji173]️Love this pic BIGTIME!


----------



## Kendie26

Bromley said:


> Got these babes with my today for some errands, lunch and a birthday party. They make a regular Saturday so much more fabulous! Haha!



[emoji322][emoji119][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji93]I'm desperately in love with this pic & all 3 items~ beyond stunning!!! I die now.


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3449947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to head out with satchel
> Watched Bake Off this week - hence Jaffa cakes became necessary......
> 
> View attachment 3449945



Damn you Mulb ladies are lighting it up with all of these pics!!! Major love for brown bags & your beauty Pessie![emoji7][emoji7] sadly I don't know what Jaffe cakes are but I think I want/need one!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3451545
> 
> I took one of my oldest bags, that I still have in my collection, to the countryhouse. Usually I take a white croc embossed Bays or a Birkin but since I'm returning to town later today I don't need to carry so much. Mulberry bags age gracefully and I like the patina on this little tote and the blingy keyring turtle, that has been hanging there before the bagcharms became trendy, gives this bag a little luxe.


Turtles are cool.


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Pessie asked about Miss Pickle and made me realise that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since JANUARY. [emoji32] So, I took her for a spin to the library.
> 
> View attachment 3450751
> 
> 
> (Note: someone has wayyyyy too many bags and is not able to give them all the love they deserve. [emoji53])



Your miss Pickle is really really pretty!
Talking about having too many bags and after all these back and forth, I decided I should downsize my collection and not exceed 10 bags including my leather backpacks. Therefore, my red Lexie is moving today!! And it went so fast! I am happy and sad at the same time but I was not using my oak Lexie because of her anymore.. I hope I made the right choice!


----------



## Gringach

Bromley said:


> Got these babes with my today for some errands, lunch and a birthday party. They make a regular Saturday so much more fabulous! Haha!


Broomley I am late commenting your reveal but this is so feminine and elegant!! I love your bag, you were lucky finding her at such price. Lucky you!! Carry her in good health and for long!


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> Your miss Pickle is really really pretty!
> Talking about having too many bags and after all these back and forth, I decided I should downsize my collection and not exceed 10 bags including my leather backpacks. Therefore, my red Lexie is moving today!! And it went so fast! I am happy and sad at the same time but I was not using my oak Lexie because of her anymore.. I hope I made the right choice!



Thank you for your kind words! 
You moved on your red Lexy?!?! Oh wow. You are very brave.


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for your kind words!
> You moved on your red Lexy?!?! Oh wow. You are very brave.



Thank you..
You are so right.. This has asked me a lot of courage. And my City Bal Latte is also gone, pfiou!
So now I have a number of bag I will certainly find more manageable. As since I acquired my Balenciagas earlier this year, I just found that I had too many bags!
I love rotating, I loved them all but it was just too much. I also like when things don't look so new (not scratched but a little worn, when the bag takes its shape and the leather smoothen) and with all these bag it's impossible for them too look used!
Hopefully, I will now enjoy my collection more and stop questioning myself!


----------



## Mayfly285

Gringach said:


> Your miss Pickle is really really pretty!
> Talking about having too many bags and after all these back and forth, I decided I should downsize my collection and not exceed 10 bags including my leather backpacks. Therefore, my red Lexie is moving today!! And it went so fast! I am happy and sad at the same time but I was not using my oak Lexie because of her anymore.. I hope I made the right choice!



Goodness! I'm so impressed! Did she go on Fleabag or similar? You've inspired me to start now!


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> Goodness! I'm so impressed! Did she go on Fleabag or similar? You've inspired me to start now!



Thank you Mayfly!
I sold them with a Swiss online website, something like eBay.
I can only encourage you.. It's hard but it's for the good.
I know many around here have a lot more bags but it was too much for me.
I have the impression I will enjoy my collection even more now..
And now I collected some cash to make another present for myself 
See you soon!


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> Thank you Mayfly!
> I sold them with a Swiss online website, something like eBay.
> I can only encourage you.. It's hard but it's for the good.
> I know many around here have a lot more bags but it was too much for me.
> I have the impression I will enjoy my collection even more now..
> And now I collected some cash to make another present for myself
> See you soon!


I can see why both these bags went quickly... they are real treasures! As @ludmila said, you are brave to downsize so much. But if your bags were feeling like a burden rather than a pleasure, you definitely did the correct thing. Do you know what present you will get yourself? Not a handbag, obviously!


----------



## Gringach

ElainePG said:


> I can see why both these bags went quickly... they are real treasures! As @ludmila said, you are brave to downsize so much. But if your bags were feeling like a burden rather than a pleasure, you definitely did the correct thing. Do you know what present you will get yourself? Not a handbag, obviously!



Thanks ElainePG! Yes they were and my DH didn't want me to sell them but it came a burden for some reason.. I don't know why!
Anyway, I almost buy another handbag (call me crazy!!) but yes, oubviously, I will treat myself with something else. A nice watch that I will carry everyday. It will help me forgeting them I think..


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> Thanks ElainePG! Yes they were and my DH didn't want me to sell them but it came a burden for some reason.. I don't know why!
> Anyway, I almost buy another handbag (call me crazy!!) but yes, oubviously, I will treat myself with something else. A nice watch that I will carry everyday. It will help me forgeting them I think..


A watch is a terrific idea! Very smart thinking, gringach.


----------



## Gringach

ElainePG said:


> A watch is a terrific idea! Very smart thinking, gringach.



Hey thank you ElainePG! I will post a pic when I get it! See you soon!


----------



## Gringach

And thanks to all bag friends around here as it's great to share our bag love and sometimes bag doubts together​


----------



## Mayfly285

Gringach said:


> And thanks to all bag friends around here as it's great to share our bag love and sometimes bag doubts together​



Definitely! I second that, dear Gringach! [emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Gringach said:


> Your miss Pickle is really really pretty!
> Talking about having too many bags and after all these back and forth, I decided I should downsize my collection and not exceed 10 bags including my leather backpacks. Therefore, my red Lexie is moving today!! And it went so fast! I am happy and sad at the same time but I was not using my oak Lexie because of her anymore.. I hope I made the right choice!



I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits

I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.


----------



## Kendie26

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3453309
> 
> 
> I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits
> 
> I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.


Mesmerizingly BEAUTIFUL! THis is the exact Alexa I would have bought had I found one. Your is just gorgeous!


----------



## obscurity7

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3453309
> 
> 
> I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits
> 
> I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.



That really is beautiful.  I'm sure it's heresy, but the Alexa hasn't been a stand out for me... until now.  In that color/leather combination, I would have fallen hard as well.


----------



## Gringach

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3453309
> 
> 
> I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits
> 
> I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.



Yes 10 but without counting the next Lily I will buy as the one I bougt/sold wasn't the right one.. But maybe evening bags don't count  ??
And I love your Alexa!! Wow it's abosultly fab.. I wouldn't let her go..
But you are the only one to know.
I have to say that I miss my red Lexie a little already but I am sure the feeling will be gone in a few time when I will receive my watch


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> Thanks ElainePG! Yes they were and my DH didn't want me to sell them but it came a burden for some reason.. I don't know why!
> Anyway, I almost buy another handbag (call me crazy!!) but yes, oubviously, I will treat myself with something else. A nice watch that I will carry everyday. It will help me forgeting them I think..



Getting a watch is a very good idea. 



Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3453309
> 
> 
> I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits
> 
> I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.



Stunning beauty! Don't move your Lexys, if you love them still. You might regret it one day.


----------



## princesspig

Black/nickel alexa today, going to the vets and into town to pick up some orders (click and collect in M&S and Boots) and go to the post office, as well as a quick trip through Waitrose. 

It's really nice and hot here, and it would seem that the bag has left a black mark on my white top. I once had a Ledbury with sticky inking - I hope it's not too bad with this one. It does seem to be the inking rather than the leather or dirt. I wonder if the weather could soften the inking?


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3453309
> 
> 
> I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits
> 
> I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.


Oh, my... this one is a real treasure! Enjoy wearing your gorgeous bag today!


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> Black/nickel alexa today, going to the vets and into town to pick up some orders (click and collect in M&S and Boots) and go to the post office, as well as a quick trip through Waitrose.
> 
> It's really nice and hot here, and it would seem that the bag has left a black mark on my white top. I once had a Ledbury with sticky inking - I hope it's not too bad with this one. It does seem to be the inking rather than the leather or dirt. I wonder if the weather could soften the inking?


Oh, dear! Where is the inking on an Alexa?? I hope the black marks come off your white top easily, princesspig.


----------



## princesspig

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear! Where is the inking on an Alexa?? I hope the black marks come off your white top easily, princesspig.



The inking is all along the cut edges on the leather - so in places such as all the way down on each side of the strap. I wore the bag cross body, and had a nice long black smear on my front. It looked charming 
Even if it doesn't wash off, it's just a simple t-shirt, and not a very expensive one, so that's not a big deal.


----------



## arnoldscigar

Small midnight Suffolk in shrunken calf for me


----------



## ElainePG

arnoldscigar said:


> View attachment 3453597
> 
> 
> Small midnight Suffolk in shrunken calf for me


Lovely bag, ac! The hardware along the top really makes it a terrific design.


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> The inking is all along the cut edges on the leather - so in places such as all the way down on each side of the strap. I wore the bag cross body, and had a nice long black smear on my front. It looked charming
> Even if it doesn't wash off, it's just a simple t-shirt, and not a very expensive one, so that's not a big deal.


I didn't know that Alexas had inking on the cut edges. I'll have to check mine and see, before I wear it with something white. I hope yours washes out, even if it IS only a tee!


----------



## Louliu71

arnoldscigar said:


> View attachment 3453597
> 
> 
> Small midnight Suffolk in shrunken calf for me



Drooling, fav leather and colour


----------



## Mulberrygal

Ludmilla said:


> Stunning beauty! Don't move your Lexys, if you love them still. You might regret it one day.



Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about my Lexy. They are still one of my favourite bags, I prefer them to SBS as just a little but more room and still very comfy worn x body.

Good advice Ludmilla, I'm sure I'd have sellers remorse if I parted with my last two. I've still got my Oak leopard which is a fabulous bag for all weathers, copes well with rain but I don't use either very much now................I'm going to get her out for today, looks great with pastels in the summer too.


----------



## Gringach

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3454100
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about my Lexy. They are still one of my favourite bags, I prefer them to SBS as just a little but more room and still very comfy worn x body.
> 
> Good advice Ludmilla, I'm sure I'd have sellers remorse if I parted with my last two. I've still got my Oak leopard which is a fabulous bag for all weathers, copes well with rain but I don't use either very much now................I'm going to get her out for today, looks great with pastels in the summer too.



I agree with the others, don't move them.. You would have some sellers probably!! As you say you still love them!
And I confess, I have some for my red Lexie..


----------



## Gringach

arnoldscigar said:


> View attachment 3453597
> 
> 
> Small midnight Suffolk in shrunken calf for me



I loooove your Suffolk! Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

arnoldscigar said:


> View attachment 3453597
> 
> 
> Small midnight Suffolk in shrunken calf for me



Very pretty bag - I cam so close getting a Suffolk when they where discontinued. One of my favorite Mulb styles.



Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3454100
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about my Lexy. They are still one of my favourite bags, I prefer them to SBS as just a little but more room and still very comfy worn x body.
> 
> Good advice Ludmilla, I'm sure I'd have sellers remorse if I parted with my last two. I've still got my Oak leopard which is a fabulous bag for all weathers, copes well with rain but I don't use either very much now................I'm going to get her out for today, looks great with pastels in the summer too.



Hehehe. Your Lexys are way too special to move them on! Oak Leopard is a beauty, too. Enjoy them and I hope you had loads of fun while using them.


----------



## arnoldscigar

thank you all for your kind words! i do love the vintage feel of the bag and shrunken calf is my fave leather- can take it out in all weathers and not worry!


----------



## ElainePG

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3454100
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about my Lexy. They are still one of my favourite bags, I prefer them to SBS as just a little but more room and still very comfy worn x body.
> 
> Good advice Ludmilla, I'm sure I'd have sellers remorse if I parted with my last two. I've still got my Oak leopard which is a fabulous bag for all weathers, copes well with rain but I don't use either very much now................I'm going to get her out for today, looks great with pastels in the summer too.


This is an amazing bag, mulberrygal. If you ever decide to move it on, *call me first*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Mulberrygal said:


> View attachment 3453309
> 
> 
> I've done the same over the last couple of years ................but 10    that's amazing. I rotate my favourites but I've still got bags that come out once in awhile to justify their existence. I  just can't bear to part with them   I'm down to 2 Lexys now, I know I should move them on but I love them to bits
> 
> I'm going to have an Alexa day, and get PB SIlky snake out, she's still just as beautiful as when I took the photo and gorgeous for the summer.



Greetings, bag twin! [emoji6] I love this Lexy! I remember seeing mine on the top shelf in Canopy, Derby; it was instant love and I later also bought the same bag in nightshade. My only regret is that the screws on the bottom lock plate have scratched the rose gold underside of the top plate - I've barely used the bag and should have sent it back to Mulberry ... Then again, nobody can actually see the scratches and I was put off by horror stories of light coloured bags coming back with black marks on them ... 
Loving your leopard lady too, dear Mg! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

OS Alexa in raspberry and a matching wallet


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in raspberry and a matching wallet


That color, ksuromax! WOW! Just... WOW!!!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> That color, ksuromax! WOW! Just... WOW!!!


Thank you, Dear


----------



## Cjcassidy

Sorry this is off topic ... im new ... how on earth do i start my own thread please???


----------



## Louliu71

Cjcassidy said:


> Sorry this is off topic ... im new ... how on earth do i start my own thread please???



Hi and welcome, think you have to have minimum 10 posts before you can start your own thread

Worth checking out the rules too

http://www.purseblog.com/rules/


----------



## MJDaisy

took my mulberry out for the first time today (got her in the post last night!!). absolutely in love this bag and happy to carry her


----------



## ElainePG

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3458181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my mulberry out for the first time today (got her in the post last night!!). absolutely in love this bag and happy to carry her


Fabulous color... congratulations!


----------



## obscurity7

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3458181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my mulberry out for the first time today (got her in the post last night!!). absolutely in love this bag and happy to carry her


She makes the Target Red look downright drab!  How lovely.


----------



## MJDaisy

obscurity7 said:


> She makes the Target Red look downright drab!  How lovely.



lol this comment is fab and also true! such a fab red. I really love it.


----------



## ksuromax

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3458181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my mulberry out for the first time today (got her in the post last night!!). absolutely in love this bag and happy to carry her


Aaawwww!!! Stunner!!


----------



## Ludmilla

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3458181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my mulberry out for the first time today (got her in the post last night!!). absolutely in love this bag and happy to carry her



Lovely action shot. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3458181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my mulberry out for the first time today (got her in the post last night!!). absolutely in love this bag and happy to carry her



Holy WOW!![emoji7]What's the name of your stunning red? She's phenomenal [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Lily[emoji4] for a festive party tonight (RS-don't worry, you won't see me in flamingo dress again this year[emoji23]with fall weather arriving)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Lily[emoji4] for a festive party tonight (RS-don't worry, you won't see me in flamingo dress again this year[emoji23]with fall weather arriving)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458693


What an interesting Lily! Is it embossed? Or snakeskin? Is she soft, or structured?


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Lily[emoji4] for a festive party tonight (RS-don't worry, you won't see me in flamingo dress again this year[emoji23]with fall weather arriving)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458693


This is such a pretty outfit, Kendie! I adore the flamingoes. Everything looks SO put-together: the pink flamingoes, your neutral nail polish, your embossed Lily, even your snazzy Apple watch strap matches your dress!


----------



## MJDaisy

Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOW!![emoji7]What's the name of your stunning red? She's phenomenal [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you Kendie! she is called "flame". Fashionphile had one on it last week if you're interested


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Lily[emoji4] for a festive party tonight (RS-don't worry, you won't see me in flamingo dress again this year[emoji23]with fall weather arriving)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458693


AwLoving the flamingoes!
Actual non-fabric one gave me a dropped feather gift.
It's *vibrant* pink. As if holding all the pink goodness in the world.
Perfect.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> AwLoving the flamingoes!
> Actual non-fabric one gave me a dropped feather gift.
> It's *vibrant* pink. As if holding all the pink goodness in the world.
> Perfect.





ksuromax said:


> What an interesting Lily! Is it embossed? Or snakeskin? Is she soft, or structured?





ElainePG said:


> This is such a pretty outfit, Kendie! I adore the flamingoes. Everything looks SO put-together: the pink flamingoes, your neutral nail polish, your embossed Lily, even your snazzy Apple watch strap matches your dress!


Thanks so much dear Mulb friends!
RS~that's so very cool...especially for a pink lover!
ksuromax~that Lily is suede & embossed snakeskin....& she's uber soft & non-structured (just the way you like'em!)
Elaine~you are way too  kind my dear! I forgot to change out my watch strap & while it might look ok in the pic, it looked worse in person & clashed with dress but I guess I didn't care enough & was too lazy to change the strap!


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> Thank you Kendie! she is called "flame". Fashionphile had one on it last week if you're interested


thanks for info MJDaisy....your bag is just 1 of those stop-me-dead-in-my-tracks WOW bags! Enjoy & Congrats!


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Lily[emoji4] for a festive party tonight (RS-don't worry, you won't see me in flamingo dress again this year[emoji23]with fall weather arriving)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458693



I just love your dress and your Lily, which is quite unsual! Very nice combo!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> I just love your dress and your Lily, which is quite unsual! Very nice combo!


that's so sweet....thanks so much Gringach!! Hope all is wonderful with you!


----------



## MJDaisy

Kendie26 said:


> thanks for info MJDaisy....your bag is just 1 of those stop-me-dead-in-my-tracks WOW bags! Enjoy & Congrats!


aw thank you Kendie!! That comment made my morning!!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much dear Mulb friends!
> RS~that's so very cool...especially for a pink lover!
> ksuromax~that Lily is suede & embossed snakeskin....& she's uber soft & non-structured (just the way you like'em!)
> Elaine~you are way too  kind my dear! I forgot to change out my watch strap & while it might look ok in the pic, it looked worse in person & clashed with dress but I guess I didn't care enough & was too lazy to change the strap!


So your Apple watch has interchangeable straps? How coooooooooooool!!! I was THIS close to buying one, but the f=watch face is too large for my wrist. So sad!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> So your Apple watch has interchangeable straps? How coooooooooooool!!! I was THIS close to buying one, but the f=watch face is too large for my wrist. So sad!


Oh darn, maybe they will come out with a smaller face that's better for more petite women like your sweet self! When my husband bought this for me, I tried on both sizes & I chose the smaller face watch. And yes, they have many different straps that you can purchase so it really changes up the look. I also have the silver chain strap that is more dressy & for work/professional...although the rubber color straps are nice too for work. Please do let me know if you change your mind & get one!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Oh darn, maybe they will come out with a smaller face that's better for more petite women like your sweet self! When my husband bought this for me, I tried on both sizes & I chose the smaller face watch. And yes, they have many different straps that you can purchase so it really changes up the look. I also have the silver chain strap that is more dressy & for work/professional...although the rubber color straps are nice too for work. Please do let me know if you change your mind & get one!


Apparently Apple is coming out with a new watch, but considering how many functions the watch has to perform, I can't see how they could make it any smaller than 38mm... can you? One of these days I'm going to drag DH to the Apple store and get his opinion. He's got terrific taste in jewelry, and I know he'll give me an honest opinion. He likes to buy me things, so it definitely won't be a cost consideration for him, but if it overwhelms my wrist he'll tell me the truth. He gets bored going clothes shopping, but he's got a great eye for handbags & jewelry!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Lily[emoji4] for a festive party tonight (RS-don't worry, you won't see me in flamingo dress again this year[emoji23]with fall weather arriving)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458693



Love your flamingo dress! [emoji7] It's so cute and Lily is stunning as well.


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Love your flamingo dress! [emoji7] It's so cute and Lily is stunning as well.





ElainePG said:


> Apparently Apple is coming out with a new watch, but considering how many functions the watch has to perform, I can't see how they could make it any smaller than 38mm... can you? One of these days I'm going to drag DH to the Apple store and get his opinion. He's got terrific taste in jewelry, and I know he'll give me an honest opinion. He likes to buy me things, so it definitely won't be a cost consideration for him, but if it overwhelms my wrist he'll tell me the truth. He gets bored going clothes shopping, but he's got a great eye for handbags & jewelry!


Thanks so much Ludmilla! I think the dress has made me appreciate real flamingo birds even more (ha)
Elaine~oh exciting, maybe the new watch will be smaller or more to your liking! Your hubby is a gem! Also, maybe once you see all the features it could become more appealing as well, regardless of face size (?>) I'm probably talking jibberish here because you are the one who has to love it & I know your "72 hour purse policy" so maybe you'll do the same ....take a few pictures of it on your wrist to look at during those 72 hours! Let me know, please!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much Ludmilla! I think the dress has made me appreciate real flamingo birds even more (ha)
> Elaine~oh exciting, maybe the new watch will be smaller or more to your liking! Your hubby is a gem! Also, maybe once you see all the features it could become more appealing as well, regardless of face size (?>) I'm probably talking jibberish here because you are the one who has to love it & I know your "72 hour purse policy" so maybe you'll do the same ....take a few pictures of it on your wrist to look at during those 72 hours! Let me know, please!


Taking some pix of the watch on my wrist is a brilliant idea, Kendie! I'll definitely do that!!!!


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!


----------



## princesspig

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497



What a lovely picture, and an amazing bag. I love the flame colour!


----------



## obscurity7

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497


This is exactly what I love about bright things on rainy days!  Like a shot of happiness on a dreary day.


----------



## Gringach

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497



I think I have not congratulate you yet on your new bag! She is really beautiful, wow!! Many congrats!!
Great pic, thanks for sharing 
And yes, Mulb bags are addicting indeed..


----------



## remainsilly

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497


Fabulous photo!


----------



## ElainePG

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497


Love this photo! Your flame Bays certainly brightens up grey rainy Harvard Square!


----------



## amstevens714

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497



Love this shot. And love Harvard square. Making the move out of Cambridge was a tough one


----------



## princesspig

Oxblood DZ came with me to London today - it was the first time I was carrying it.
Absolutely love it, but it really is a heavy bag. And I'm so precious about it - unlike my other Mulberry bags


----------



## remainsilly

princesspig said:


> Oxblood DZ came with me to London today - it was the first time I was carrying it.
> Absolutely love it, but it really is a heavy bag. And I'm so precious about it - unlike my other Mulberry bags


My oak dz weighs 3 lbs.
Is a prim feeling bag, encouraging preciousness.
But, after I spilled cup of coffee on her, we got over that. (no damage--thank you, collonil)
Glad you are enjoying your "victory" bag.


----------



## bell0279

amstevens714 said:


> Love this shot. And love Harvard square. Making the move out of Cambridge was a tough one



My thoughts exactly, Boston and Cambridge are my happy place!


----------



## DiJe40

It's a sunny day, so my oak Bays can come to work with me.


----------



## Mayfly285

MJDaisy said:


> Using my flame bayswater on a rainy Boston day! Overlooking harvard sq in the Starbucks with this bag today. Love her so much. I already want another mulberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460497



Lovely to see the British Mulberry brightening up your day across the pond; she looks gorgeous! [emoji636] One day I will visit NYC and New England - I will!! [emoji631]


----------



## Mayfly285

DiJe40 said:


> It's a sunny day, so my oak Bays can come to work with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462444



What a glorious chunk of oaky gorgeousness, DiJe40! [emoji7] The oak Bays is THE epitome of Mulberry, imho! [emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

Oak Alexa, with (very heavy!) teddy rivets today. Slouching dreadfully (both of us!) - you can see why she needs a liner! [emoji53]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Lovely to see the British Mulberry brightening up your day across the pond; she looks gorgeous! [emoji636] One day I will visit NYC and New England - I will!! [emoji631]


You would just *love* that part of the U.S., Mayfly. So much U.S. history there, and it's a gorgeous part of our country. I went to college in Boston (a long time ago, when it was a whimsical little city without Starbucks, LOL!) and I still have so much nostalgia for it.


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with (very heavy!) teddy rivets today. Slouching dreadfully (both of us!) - you can see why she needs a liner! [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462567



Mayfly she is absolutely gorgeous!!!
You know my love for the Alexa.. And this one is just stunning! Maybe heavy to carry but stunning
I wouldn't add a liner as it gets even heavier then.. And it's nice when this bag slouches a little.. Goes with the style


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with (very heavy!) teddy rivets today. Slouching dreadfully (both of us!) - you can see why she needs a liner! [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462567


Ooh! The Teddy Alexa! So glad to see her making an appearance today. I simply adore this bag. I was always sorry I missed out on this one, though your comment about the weight makes me think that perhaps it's just as well. Nonetheless, what price fashion and cuteness? Your bag reminds me a bit of my Cara oxblood studded wallet, which I pulled out today... heavy due to the lion and heart rivets, but such a treat to see inside my handbag.


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> It's a sunny day, so my oak Bays can come to work with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462444


This is such a classic Mulberry piece, DiJe! Looks beautiful in the sunlight.


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> It's a sunny day, so my oak Bays can come to work with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462444



Lovely oak Bays.



Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with (very heavy!) teddy rivets today. Slouching dreadfully (both of us!) - you can see why she needs a liner! [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462567



It's nice to see Teddy Alexa again. She is so special. [emoji4]


----------



## DiJe40

Mayfly285 said:


> What a glorious chunk of oaky gorgeousness, DiJe40! [emoji7] The oak Bays is THE epitome of Mulberry, imho! [emoji106]



Thank you, I love her too..
I like your teddy rivets Alexa, such a unique piece. I love teddy bears, also one of my addictions like handbags [emoji5]


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely oak Bays.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Teddy Alexa again. She is so special. [emoji4]



Thanks Ludmilla [emoji3]


----------



## DiJe40

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! The Teddy Alexa! So glad to see her making an appearance today. I simply adore this bag. I was always sorry I missed out on this one, though your comment about the weight makes me think that perhaps it's just as well. Nonetheless, what price fashion and cuteness? Your bag reminds me a bit of my Cara oxblood studded wallet, which I pulled out today... heavy due to the lion and heart rivets, but such a treat to see inside my handbag.
> View attachment 3462620



Lovely studded wallet, I regret it's discontinued..at the time of the release. I was spending my money on the camo range and the oxblood cara. So I didn't have any money left for this beauty.


----------



## Mayfly285

DiJe40 said:


> Thank you, I love her too..
> I like your teddy rivets Alexa, such a unique piece. I love teddy bears, also one of my addictions like handbags [emoji5]



Thank you, DiJe40; I think she's worth the weight although I do feel a bit blingy and "out there" with her! [emoji5]
I love teddies too; my DD and I have quite a collection of Charlie Bears and a few little Steiff bears.
May I ask what breed those lovely dogs are in your avatar? [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely oak Bays.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice to see Teddy Alexa again. She is so special. [emoji4]



You can't beat an oak Bays; just classic!
Thank you re. Teddy Lexy; she doesn't get an airing very often (this is perhaps her third ever trip out?!) I had to rummage around to find her this morning ... My Holy Grail bag is the Lexy with the fox lock closure - and also the grey Bayswater with lots of tiny silver teapots on it! [emoji6]


----------



## DiJe40

That are my 2 yorkshire terriers, we have bought a puppy for my daughters birthday..so that makes 3 now.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> You can't beat an oak Bays; just classic!
> Thank you re. Teddy Lexy; she doesn't get an airing very often (this is perhaps her third ever trip out?!) I had to rummage around to find her this morning ... My Holy Grail bag is the Lexy with the fox lock closure - *and also the grey Bayswater with lots of tiny silver teapots on it!* [emoji6]


The Bayswater with teapots sounds charming... like something out of Alice in Wonderland!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> The Bayswater with teapots sounds charming... like something out of Alice in Wonderland!



When my girls are being dense (imho!) I'm often heard to say, "Back in the teapot!" à la dormouse! [emoji193] I'm renowned for my love of tea and would adore the Bayswater with its little teapot embellishments! [emoji7]
I'll have a look for an image ...


----------



## Mayfly285

DiJe40 said:


> That are my 2 yorkshire terriers, we have bought a puppy for my daughters birthday..so that makes 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462738



There should be a "love" button for this little fellow; just totally gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji252]
My little Cockerpoo was spayed today and is still woozy from the anaesthetic ... She's currently sleeping on a folded duvet on the kitchen floor and I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be joining her tonight in case she wakes up and starts cavorting around ... [emoji848]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> There should be a "love" button for this little fellow; just totally gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji252]
> My little Cockerpoo was spayed today and is still woozy from the anaesthetic ... She's currently sleeping on a folded duvet on the kitchen floor and I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be joining her tonight in case she wakes up and starts cavorting around ... [emoji848]


Poor little thing! But I do hope you don't have to sleep on the kitchen floor tonight, mayfly!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> When my girls are being dense (imho!) I'm often heard to say, "Back in the teapot!" à la dormouse! [emoji193] I'm renowned for my love of tea and would adore the Bayswater with its little teapot embellishments! [emoji7]
> I'll have a look for an image ...


"Back in the teapot"... that's very funny!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> You can't beat an oak Bays; just classic!
> Thank you re. Teddy Lexy; she doesn't get an airing very often (this is perhaps her third ever trip out?!) I had to rummage around to find her this morning ... My Holy Grail bag is the Lexy with the fox lock closure - and also the grey Bayswater with lots of tiny silver teapots on it! [emoji6]



I love the fox lock Lexy, too. Never got it, though, as I am afraid that the leather is too delicate for me. 
The teapot Bayswater is adorable. Those bags were so much fun.


----------



## MJDaisy

DiJe40 said:


> That are my 2 yorkshire terriers, we have bought a puppy for my daughters birthday..so that makes 3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462738


aw so cute!! DH and I also have a little yorkie..she's nearing 3. We just love her!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Poor little thing! But I do hope you don't have to sleep on the kitchen floor tonight, mayfly!



I was on one duvet, under another, beside her on the living room floor in the end ... [emoji252][emoji99]


----------



## remainsilly

Adipose & oak nvt double zip bays joined me on casual, weekend adventure.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3463588
> 
> Adipose & oak nvt double zip bays joined me on casual, weekend adventure.


Ooh! Where did the three of you go? (Love your sneakers, btw...)


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> I was on one duvet, under another, beside her on the living room floor in the end ... [emoji252][emoji99]


And how are the two of you feeling today? Let me guess. She is as spry as, well, a puppy... and you are dragging with your tail between your legs!


----------



## DiJe40

Mayfly285 said:


> There should be a "love" button for this little fellow; just totally gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji252]
> My little Cockerpoo was spayed today and is still woozy from the anaesthetic ... She's currently sleeping on a folded duvet on the kitchen floor and I have a sneaking suspicion I'll be joining her tonight in case she wakes up and starts cavorting around ... [emoji848]



Oh poor thing..how is your dog now? Is she okay?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! Where did the three of you go? (Love your sneakers, btw...)


Thanks--shoes are rieker. High on comfort, low on fashionista scale.

I was "kidnapped"--for lovely Italian meal & shopping.
Went to mulberry store. Omg.
None of new bags selling well, & my sa is quitting.
I touched a selwood bag--fiddly & scary.
They could not make me touch a maple tote, but tried.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks--shoes are rieker. High on comfort, low on fashionista scale.
> 
> I was "kidnapped"--for lovely Italian meal & shopping.
> Went to mulberry store. Omg.
> None of new bags selling well, & my sa is quitting.
> *I touched a selwood bag--fiddly & scary*.
> They could not make me touch a maple tote, but tried.


The kidnapping sounds like fun! 
But what a shame about the Mulberry bags.
I just scooted over to the Mulberry site to find pictures of the Selwood... yes, I can see how that closure would be annoying. You'd need to get a second Adipose, one on each side, to help insert the flap thingy into the metal-cross-band-thingy.


----------



## obscurity7

remainsilly said:


> Thanks--shoes are rieker. High on comfort, low on fashionista scale.
> 
> I was "kidnapped"--for lovely Italian meal & shopping.
> Went to mulberry store. Omg.
> None of new bags selling well, & my sa is quitting.


First, I love the shoes and find them quite fashionable.  Whether that says more about me or the shoes is up for debate.  
Secondly, this also totally explains the weird and uncomfortable desperation in the Mulberry store when I went in last weekend.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> And how are the two of you feeling today? Let me guess. She is as spry as, well, a puppy... and you are dragging with your tail between your legs!


 


DiJe40 said:


> Oh poor thing..how is your dog now? Is she okay?



Sadly, she spent the morning curled into a little ball, whimpering when I was out of her sight. I eventually persuaded her to eat a little something and administered her pain relief, which did help. 
Afternoon saw a wagging tail but she still won't get up.
3:16am and I'm on the floor again ... DD is asleep under the adjoining duvet, Labrador is snoring loudly from the sofa, cat is purring in my ear and I'm not exactly comfortable ... Hey ho. The things we do for pets. [emoji849][emoji252]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Sadly, she spent the morning curled into a little ball, whimpering when I was out of her sight. I eventually persuaded her to eat a little something and administered her pain relief, which did help.
> Afternoon saw a wagging tail but she still won't get up.
> 3:16am and I'm on the floor again ... DD is asleep under the adjoining duvet, Labrador is snoring loudly from the sofa, cat is purring in my ear and I'm not exactly comfortable ... Hey ho. The things we do for pets. [emoji849][emoji252]


Oh, dear... poor you! I hope that tomorrow is a better day for the entire family. Very impressed that DD has joined you in "mothering" duties!


----------



## amstevens714

Mayfly285 said:


> Lovely to see the British Mulberry brightening up your day across the pond; she looks gorgeous! [emoji636] One day I will visit NYC and New England - I will!! [emoji631]



Yes! Come visit us. I hAve lots of recommendations! 



bell0279 said:


> My thoughts exactly, Boston and Cambridge are my happy place!



[emoji177] are you still there?



ElainePG said:


> You would just *love* that part of the U.S., Mayfly. So much U.S. history there, and it's a gorgeous part of our country. I went to college in Boston (a long time ago, when it was a whimsical little city without Starbucks, LOL!) and I still have so much nostalgia for it.



Where did you go to school? Still in the area, and it's tough to think about ever leaving (although the winters kill me lol [emoji15])


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks--shoes are rieker. High on comfort, low on fashionista scale.
> 
> I was "kidnapped"--for lovely Italian meal & shopping.
> Went to mulberry store. Omg.
> None of new bags selling well, & my sa is quitting.
> I touched a selwood bag--fiddly & scary.
> They could not make me touch a maple tote, but tried.



Like your sneakers, too. Rieker shoes are great! [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

amstevens714 said:


> Where did you go to school? Still in the area, and it's tough to think about ever leaving (although the winters kill me lol [emoji15])


I went to Boston University, about a hundred years ago, and then I taught elementary school in Brockton for 4 years after that; I lived in Porter Square in Cambridge, commuting EXACTLY 44 miles each way (snorrrrrrrrrrrrre). Honestly, looking back on it, I have no idea how I handled that commute in the winter! Some nights I'd find myself home in my driveway with no memory whatsoever of the drive home. Scary!   
But Boston is a lovely city, and was a terrific place to go to college. It was a really "small town" city when I lived there... I think it's been built up a lot in the intervening years... but DH and I went back there a while ago and had a great visit.


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Oak Alexa, with (very heavy!) teddy rivets today. Slouching dreadfully (both of us!) - you can see why she needs a liner! [emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462567



Ahhhhh major drool-fest !! I always had a major crush on this exact  bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! The Teddy Alexa! So glad to see her making an appearance today. I simply adore this bag. I was always sorry I missed out on this one, though your comment about the weight makes me think that perhaps it's just as well. Nonetheless, what price fashion and cuteness? Your bag reminds me a bit of my Cara oxblood studded wallet, which I pulled out today... heavy due to the lion and heart rivets, but such a treat to see inside my handbag.
> View attachment 3462620



So so sooooo gorgeous Elaine!! Just so dang FABULOUS in every sense[emoji322][emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> I went to Boston University, about a hundred years ago, and then I taught elementary school in Brockton for 4 years after that; I lived in Porter Square in Cambridge, commuting EXACTLY 44 miles each way (snorrrrrrrrrrrrre). Honestly, looking back on it, I have no idea how I handled that commute in the winter! Some nights I'd find myself home in my driveway with no memory whatsoever of the drive home. Scary!
> But Boston is a lovely city, and was a terrific place to go to college. It was a really "small town" city when I lived there... I think it's been built up a lot in the intervening years... but DH and I went back there a while ago and had a great visit.



OMG I love learning this about you Elaine! Boston has always been a top 3 favorite city for me... It's spectacular!!


----------



## Kendie26

My mini Lily (mushroom metallic) will probably always be my very fave Mulb


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> My mini Lily (mushroom metallic) will probably always be my very fave Mulb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464490


I just love this bag, Kendie!  
It goes beautifully with your lovely dress. Were you going someplace special today?


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> I just love this bag, Kendie!
> It goes beautifully with your lovely dress. Were you going someplace special today?


Thank you dear Elaine....we just saw my Mom today (another reflective day remembering 15 yrs ago) Hope all is well with you sweet lady


----------



## amstevens714

ElainePG said:


> I went to Boston University, about a hundred years ago, and then I taught elementary school in Brockton for 4 years after that; I lived in Porter Square in Cambridge, commuting EXACTLY 44 miles each way (snorrrrrrrrrrrrre). Honestly, looking back on it, I have no idea how I handled that commute in the winter! Some nights I'd find myself home in my driveway with no memory whatsoever of the drive home. Scary!
> But Boston is a lovely city, and was a terrific place to go to college. It was a really "small town" city when I lived there... I think it's been built up a lot in the intervening years... but DH and I went back there a while ago and had a great visit.



I spent a semester at BU also! yes, the white knuckle driving in the snow is crazy (especially for someone who has always lived in warm climates) but I love fall so much!  Brockton would have been a major commute! glad you enjoy the city.


----------



## ElainePG

amstevens714 said:


> I spent a semester at BU also! yes, the white knuckle driving in the snow is crazy (especially for someone who has always lived in warm climates) but I love fall so much!  Brockton would have been a major commute! glad you enjoy the city.


New England autumns are soooooo beautiful! Right in the city, and also if you can head out to Western Massachusetts or up north to New Hampshire. That's one thing I miss about living out here in California... not much in the way of autumn leaves. No red maples!


----------



## obscurity7

ElainePG said:


> New England autumns are soooooo beautiful! Right in the city, and also if you can head out to Western Massachusetts or up north to New Hampshire. That's one thing I miss about living out here in California... not much in the way of autumn leaves. No red maples!


Shoot, I miss fall and I live outside of DC.  We get heaps of humidity and heat, about 2 weeks of proper fall, then bleak not-quite-winter.  Not even snow to redeem the cold!  As someone born and raised in New England, I look forward to those 2 weeks each year that the weather is just right.


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> New England autumns are soooooo beautiful! Right in the city, and also if you can head out to Western Massachusetts or up north to New Hampshire. That's one thing I miss about living out here in California... not much in the way of autumn leaves. No red maples!



Despite living in (Old) England, I've always had a hankering to see New England - particularly in your glorious Autumn ... [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> My mini Lily (mushroom metallic) will probably always be my very fave Mulb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464490



Kendie, you look fab, as usual 
You have so many lovely bags!!
And thanks for your last post, hope everything is fine with you too!


----------



## Kendie26

Aw, so super kind of you Gringach...kindest thanks & back at you! [emoji8][emoji162][emoji164]


----------



## Louliu71

I would have been mortified if I wasn't carrying Daria, pouring with rain, sat it on the seat next to me and the bus pulled up sharply and it flew off and onto the floor, pleased to say unscathed but wet. All of those germs from the floor.....good clean tonight me thinks [emoji51]


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> I would have been mortified if I wasn't carrying Daria, pouring with rain, sat it on the seat next to me and the bus pulled up sharply and it flew off and onto the floor, pleased to say unscathed but wet. All of those germs from the floor.....good clean tonight me thinks [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3467901



So pretty & chic.. No doubt you took great care of her when you got home [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I would have been mortified if I wasn't carrying Daria, pouring with rain, sat it on the seat next to me and the bus pulled up sharply and it flew off and onto the floor, pleased to say unscathed but wet. All of those germs from the floor.....good clean tonight me thinks [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3467901



I am glad that Ms Daria survived the flight onto the floor. [emoji4] She looks gorgeous.


----------



## obscurity7

Louliu71 said:


> I would have been mortified if I wasn't carrying Daria, pouring with rain, sat it on the seat next to me and the bus pulled up sharply and it flew off and onto the floor, pleased to say unscathed but wet. All of those germs from the floor.....good clean tonight me thinks [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3467901


See, this!  This exact story is why I can't be trusted with nice things.  This would totally happen to me.  

Glad you and Ms Daria are both doing well and looking fab in spite of the rain!


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> I would have been mortified if I wasn't carrying Daria, pouring with rain, sat it on the seat next to me and the bus pulled up sharply and it flew off and onto the floor, pleased to say unscathed but wet. All of those germs from the floor.....good clean tonight me thinks [emoji51]
> 
> View attachment 3467901


This sort of thing is why tea & hot baths were invented.
And why classic mulberry bags stay favorites. She looks perfect, still.


----------



## Ahardiva

remainsilly said:


> Thanks--shoes are rieker. High on comfort, low on fashionista scale.
> 
> I was "kidnapped"--for lovely Italian meal & shopping.
> Went to mulberry store. Omg.
> None of new bags selling well, & my sa is quitting.
> I touched a selwood bag--fiddly & scary.
> They could not make me touch a maple tote, but tried.



Oh my life I just looked up the maple tote - how much further are Mulberry going to go with this stud madness?! Quite frankly I find most of these new bags dreadful and I don't blame you for not touching it [emoji23]

I live close to Bicester Village in the UK and the Mulberry outlet there is already starting to fill up with Coca's creations [emoji20]


----------



## remainsilly

Ahardiva said:


> Oh my life I just looked up the maple tote - how much further are Mulberry going to go with this stud madness?! Quite frankly I find most of these new bags dreadful and I don't blame you for not touching it [emoji23]
> 
> I live close to Bicester Village in the UK and the Mulberry outlet there is already starting to fill up with Coca's creations [emoji20]


Store manager was very sad.
I told him that people unfamiliar with mulberry might wander in & like new designs.
Especially if they prefer celine aesthetic.
But anyone wanting *mulberry*, like me, would walk by/wave. And stop in to buy collonil products for our existing collections, sometimes.
He sighed a lot & nodded.


----------



## Ahardiva

remainsilly said:


> Store manager was very sad.
> I told him that people unfamiliar with mulberry might wander in & like new designs.
> Especially if they prefer celine aesthetic.
> But anyone wanting *mulberry*, like me, would walk by/wave. And stop in to buy collonil products for our existing collections, sometimes.
> He sighed a lot & nodded.



I agree that maybe they'll get some new customers who like the look now. I read that the Mulberry sales figures are massively up this year - but I do genuinely wonder how much of that is made up of old-style Mulberry fans panic-buying the classic designs before they disappear!


----------



## ElainePG

Ahardiva said:


> I agree that maybe they'll get some new customers who like the look now. I read that the Mulberry sales figures are massively up this year - but I do genuinely wonder how much of that is made up of old-style Mulberry fans panic-buying the classic designs before they disappear!


Panic-buying... that's an excellent point. I very nearly did that before putting a firm hand on my shoulder (and wallet). And now I'm kind of regretting that I didn't panic-buy the small oxblood double-zip bayswater.


----------



## Izzy48

My Panel Kensington and I had a day with friends yesterday.  Love this bag and with all the times I have carried this bag it still doesn't show wear. This is a keeper.


----------



## obscurity7

Izzy48 said:


> My Panel Kensington and I had a day with friends yesterday.  Love this bag and with all the times I have carried this bag it still doesn't show wear. This is a keeper.


Oooo!  This is the one I want, except pebbled.  If the pebbled only came in that lovely combination of navy and black, I would've been in heaven.  Very keen to get this bag when I return to the States.  So glad you love it!


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> My Panel Kensington and I had a day with friends yesterday.  Love this bag and with all the times I have carried this bag it still doesn't show wear. This is a keeper.



I've added this to my list too as vouchers for my bodged repair are burning a hole in my pocket 

Yes US still have them in stock but think the UK has sold out 

Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> So pretty & chic.. No doubt you took great care of her when you got home [emoji4][emoji7]





Ludmilla said:


> I am glad that Ms Daria survived the flight onto the floor. [emoji4] She looks gorgeous.





obscurity7 said:


> See, this!  This exact story is why I can't be trusted with nice things.  This would totally happen to me.
> 
> Glad you and Ms Daria are both doing well and looking fab in spite of the rain!





remainsilly said:


> This sort of thing is why tea & hot baths were invented.
> And why classic mulberry bags stay favorites. She looks perfect, still.



Thank you lovelies - I forgot how hardy these were, away went Ms Lily as thought not risking it today and good job too, got a soaking 

Home alone tonight, a bit of TLC and stress busting bag cleaning me thinks


----------



## Louliu71

Ahardiva said:


> I agree that maybe they'll get some new customers who like the look now. I read that the Mulberry sales figures are massively up this year - but I do genuinely wonder how much of that is made up of old-style Mulberry fans panic-buying the classic designs before they disappear!



I don't know how and not sure it's the new designs as not seen a single one out and about - perhaps you are tight and it is panic buying


----------



## Pessie

I'm very pleased with my new style Mulberry bag, it's beautifully made and the leather is lovely - thick and supple, and after several months of regular use its wearing very well.  I'd happily consider another.
ETA and I am a long time Mulberry buyer, I bought my first in the late 90's.


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> My Panel Kensington and I had a day with friends yesterday.  Love this bag and with all the times I have carried this bag it still doesn't show wear. This is a keeper.


Always liked feminine feeling of this design. With lovely metal detail.
Still rocking her with style, Izzy48


----------



## remainsilly

Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.


----------



## obscurity7

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468326


Loving the whole outfit!  I find that the classic Mulberry colors are great candidates for fun and funky straps, and this just gives me more inspiration.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> My Panel Kensington and I had a day with friends yesterday.  Love this bag and with all the times I have carried this bag it still doesn't show wear. This is a keeper.


Such a great-looking bag, Izzy!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468326


I *love* your outfit, from the top of your guitar strap to the bottom of your bright red trainers.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468326



Your bag is wonderful and I have to say I love it with the Valentino strap. I have been thinking of getting a woven strap for various bags and decided not to do so because of cost. Must say, I am going to rethink that decision.


----------



## Izzy48

Ludmilla said:


> I am glad that Ms Daria survived the flight onto the floor. [emoji4] She looks gorgeous.



So happy she survived! I've had worse happen! So happy your bag survived, mine didn't!!


----------



## Izzy48

obscurity7 said:


> Oooo!  This is the one I want, except pebbled.  If the pebbled only came in that lovely combination of navy and black, I would've been in heaven.  Very keen to get this bag when I return to the States.  So glad you love it!



Thanks so much! The California outlet had them the last time I checked. If you could risk the smooth leather it is worth it because it wears beautifully.


----------



## Izzy48

Pessie said:


> I'm very pleased with my new style Mulberry bag, it's beautifully made and the leather is lovely - thick and supple, and after several months of regular use its wearing very well.  I'd happily consider another.
> ETA and I am a long time Mulberry buyer, I bought my first in the late 90's.



I must have missed your post, what did you buy? Several of my friends have bought Mulberry because they like the designs and quality. Their bags have been beautiful.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Panic-buying... that's an excellent point. I very nearly did that before putting a firm hand on my shoulder (and wallet). And now I'm kind of regretting that I didn't panic-buy the small oxblood double-zip bayswater.



I don't think it is panic buying in the US. I think Coca's designs have gone over well here and have brought new customers to Mulberry. It has surprised me but the quality I have seen (not my purchases) have been very good. I know the one thing I bought is a  small double zip and it is excellent but I attributed that to being a regular Mulberry quality/design.


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> I must have missed your post, what did you buy? Several of my friends have bought Mulberry because they like the designs and quality. Their bags have been beautiful.


I bought the satchel Izzy, I love it


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> Panic-buying... that's an excellent point. I very nearly did that before putting a firm hand on my shoulder (and wallet). And now I'm kind of regretting that I didn't panic-buy the small oxblood double-zip bayswater.


The small DZ is available on the UK website in oxblood?


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> The small DZ is available on the UK website in oxblood?


Oh, dear. I wish I didn't know that!


----------



## remainsilly

obscurity7 said:


> Loving the whole outfit!  I find that the classic Mulberry colors are great candidates for fun and funky straps, and this just gives me more inspiration.





ElainePG said:


> I *love* your outfit, from the top of your guitar strap to the bottom of your bright red trainers.





Izzy48 said:


> Your bag is wonderful and I have to say I love it with the Valentino strap. I have been thinking of getting a woven strap for various bags and decided not to do so because of cost. Must say, I am going to rethink that decision.


Thanks for kind words.
Wider strap very comfortable.
And tolerated layers of collonil waterstop.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468326



You look lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468326



Just fabulous, rs - and very inventive! [emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Izzy48 said:


> My Panel Kensington and I had a day with friends yesterday.  Love this bag and with all the times I have carried this bag it still doesn't show wear. This is a keeper.


GORGEOUS! I was "this close" (fingers pinched together) & dang I wish I had! That navy/black combo is so chic....


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Tricolor primrose with valentino guitar strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468326


hey girl...love this shot. I absolutely love those 3 colors in your Primrose & very creative w/ your cool strap. YOu've convinced me that I NEED red sneaks!!!!


----------



## Bromley

Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!


----------



## HelenB

Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!



Love this SBS. The rose gold is tdf


----------



## Mayfly285

Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!



Wow. I really want this bag, Bromley; she's utterly gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## obscurity7

Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!


That leather is just amazing!  So beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!


Your SBS is a yum-a-licious color, and with the rose gold hardware... WOW!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You look lovely. [emoji4]


Thanks. I once hiked the Grand Canyon in that shirt. It's versatile.



Mayfly285 said:


> Just fabulous, rs - and very inventive! [emoji106]


 Thanks.
How did day out with your bays go?


Kendie26 said:


> hey girl...love this shot. I absolutely love those 3 colors in your Primrose & very creative w/ your cool strap. YOu've convinced me that I NEED red sneaks!!!!


 Thanks.
I wore my pink sneaks with nice dress. To give a presentation. Lots of standing.
Sneaks are my homies.


Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!


Lovely, delicate pink shade!
(shopping tote twins)


----------



## Izzy48

Izzy48 said:


> I must have missed your post, what did you buy? Several of my friends have bought Mulberry because they like the designs and quality. Their bags have been beautiful.





ElainePG said:


> Such a great-looking bag, Izzy!



Thanks Elaine!


----------



## Izzy48

Pessie said:


> I bought the satchel Izzy, I love it
> 
> View attachment 3468420


Thanks for posting the pictures so I could see your satchel. I think it is a fabulous bag so congrats and enjoy. A friend bought the small Bays in oak and I love it. Hers is great quality and yours looks the same with high quality leather and excellent stitching.


----------



## Izzy48

Kendie26 said:


> GORGEOUS! I was "this close" (fingers pinched together) & dang I wish I had! That navy/black combo is so chic....



You would love it but it is one of the bags they have discontinued.  Apparently it wasn't popular enough and if I remember correctly it was a higher priced bag. Not certain about that. Thank you!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> I bought the satchel Izzy, I love it
> 
> View attachment 3468420



If it wasn't so heavy I would have chosen this, I like the Camden too, looking forward to LFW pics as don't bother registering


----------



## Louliu71

Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!



Such a great bag and love the leather on this, what is it?


----------



## Kendie26




----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3470011


Love your gorgeous Mulberry Pink Lily, dear Kendie! What am I seeing in the background? A matching shawl? A matching tablecloth??? You always take such gorgeous "handbag selfies"!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> View attachment 3470011



Lovely colours all around. [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely colours all around. [emoji4]





ElainePG said:


> Love your gorgeous Mulberry Pink Lily, dear Kendie! What am I seeing in the background? A matching shawl? A matching tablecloth??? You always take such gorgeous "handbag selfies"!


Thanks kindly you dear sweeties!! I'm obsessed w/ Mulb Pink....Elaine, that is my crazy colorful dress for today. I likely won't be wearing most of my summer dresses after this week as the weather will start to t


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carried oxblood medium daria hobo in the morning and then swapped to poppy red regular lily layer in the day.
Oak bays is already packed for tomorrow.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried oxblood medium daria hobo in the morning and then swapped to poppy red regular lily layer in the day.
> Oak bays is already packed for tomorrow.


CPrincess, you're *really* rockin' your Mulberry bags!


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Carried oxblood medium daria hobo in the morning and then swapped to poppy red regular lily layer in the day.
> Oak bays is already packed for tomorrow.



Fab to see you here, CP; are you as busy as ever? You're certainly still wonderfully organised! x [emoji6]


----------



## princesspig

I feel like I'm carrying the same bag every day - but I really do love the Alexa - perfect shape and size IMO and not too heavy.

We went to London by train on Saturday for lunch and shopping, and this one (black/nickel Alexa) came with us:







We also drove there yesterday as I realised I needed to buy some stuff from a shop in London and that it would get to me too late if ordering online - same bag came with us again.


----------



## FairGrape

Bromley said:


> Got my SBS and my canvas shopping tote with me today!


Love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> I feel like I'm carrying the same bag every day - but I really do love the Alexa - perfect shape and size IMO and not too heavy.
> 
> We went to London by train on Saturday for lunch and shopping, and this one (black/nickel Alexa) came with us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also drove there yesterday as I realised I needed to buy some stuff from a shop in London and that it would get to me too late if ordering online - same bag came with us again.



I hope you and Miss Nickle Lexy  had a gorgeous time together in London! [emoji4]
Everytime I see your gorgeous Lexies I feel the urge to get that bag in more colours, too. Are you trying to get a pre-loved oak one?

Btw... Do I see a Chanel carrier bag behind her? [emoji3]


----------



## princesspig

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you and Miss Nickle Lexy  had a gorgeous time together in London! [emoji4]
> Everytime I see your gorgeous Lexies I feel the urge to get that bag in more colours, too. Are you trying to get a pre-loved oak one?
> 
> Btw... Do I see a Chanel carrier bag behind her? [emoji3]



We had a lovely time - my boyfriend and I went for lunch in Fortnum & Mason (where there was a lady with a lovely green Alexa at a table near us - it was gorgeous) and then we spent ages trying to find a Chanel eyeshadow (it's limited edition and sold out everywhere on Oxford Street and online) and finally found one - it's the Illusion d'Ombre in Rouge Brule, a coppery colour.

I'm not actively looking for an oak Alexa, but if I do stumble across one, who knows?  I'll be going to Denmark in a few weeks to visit my parents and my mum has an Alexa in oak, so I might end up wanting one in oak really badly soon.


----------



## Ahardiva

Dark grey Bayswater for a dark grey day!


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> We had a lovely time - my boyfriend and I went for lunch in Fortnum & Mason (where there was a lady with a lovely green Alexa at a table near us - it was gorgeous) and then we spent ages trying to find a Chanel eyeshadow (it's limited edition and sold out everywhere on Oxford Street and online) and finally found one - it's the Illusion d'Ombre in Rouge Brule, a coppery colour.
> 
> I'm not actively looking for an oak Alexa, but if I do stumble across one, who knows?  I'll be going to Denmark in a few weeks to visit my parents and my mum has an Alexa in oak, so I might end up wanting one in oak really badly soon.


 
Sounds like a perfect shopping day at London. [emoji4]
I guess it is best not to stress the hunt for an oak Lexy. You will find a perfect one eventually. Fingers crossed. [emoji6]


----------



## Sammiantha

Ahardiva said:


> Dark grey Bayswater for a dark grey day!
> 
> View attachment 3470778



Beautiful bag! Love the colour of your dress as well. Very stylish and autumnal


----------



## ElainePG

princesspig said:


> I feel like I'm carrying the same bag every day - but I really do love the Alexa - perfect shape and size IMO and not too heavy.
> 
> We went to London by train on Saturday for lunch and shopping, and this one (black/nickel Alexa) came with us:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also drove there yesterday as I realised I needed to buy some stuff from a shop in London and that it would get to me too late if ordering online - same bag came with us again.


It's such a gorgeous bag... a real classic!


----------



## ElainePG

Ahardiva said:


> Dark grey Bayswater for a dark grey day!
> 
> View attachment 3470778


That's such a wonderful color for your Bayswater, Ahardiva.


----------



## Ahardiva

Sammiantha said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the colour of your dress as well. Very stylish and autumnal



Thanks! It's definitely feeling autumnal now [emoji4]


----------



## Ahardiva

ElainePG said:


> That's such a wonderful color for your Bayswater, Ahardiva.



Thank you! It's a great neutral for my wardrobe.


----------



## remainsilly

Poppy red nvt bays & chaco sandals.
"Casual chick(en)" style.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays & chaco sandals.
> "Casual chick(en)" style.
> View attachment 3471668



Poppy works great for casual style. [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays & chaco sandals.
> "Casual chick(en)" style.
> View attachment 3471668


Great look, and your tee is hysterical!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays & chaco sandals.
> "Casual chick(en)" style.
> View attachment 3471668


LOVE that poppy color in your Bays....the tee is priceless


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays & chaco sandals.
> "Casual chick(en)" style.
> View attachment 3471668


Bays looks fab and your t-shirt made me burst out laughing!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all
Sometimes, bit of outfit humor takes the edge off weird day.

Plus, friend bought me a lemon tart.


----------



## Swedengirl

My new Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey


----------



## amstevens714

Swedengirl said:


> My new Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey
> 
> View attachment 3472600



Gorgeous! I think you made the right choice [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

Swedengirl said:


> My new Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey
> 
> View attachment 3472600



SWEET!!! Congrats Swedengirl...she is a real Beaut & looks great on you![emoji322][emoji119] ( omg all I can say is I'm glad I checked my typing/spelling before posting because my  iPhone typed out " greasy" instead of "great!" OMG, [emoji23] phew for me deciding to proofread. Your new Lily rocks [emoji93][emoji106]


----------



## ElainePG

Swedengirl said:


> My new Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey
> 
> View attachment 3472600


Love this bag, SG! What a delicious color. It's a beautiful neutral, and also a little bit different. I really, really like it. It looks terrific on you!


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays & chaco sandals.
> "Casual chick(en)" style.
> View attachment 3471668


Positively swooning over your red Bays........well done! Can't quite 'upstage' your t-shirt but does give it a run for it's money....!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Swedengirl said:


> My new Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey
> 
> View attachment 3472600


Oh, lovely choice!


----------



## remainsilly

alansgail said:


> Positively swooning over your red Bays........well done! Can't quite 'upstage' your t-shirt but does give it a run for it's money....!!!!


Thank you, my friend.
I miss seeing your lovely bays here.

Poppy red encourages me to have fun wearing her.
Sometimes, I must resemble responsible adult(today):
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-bays-valentino-strap-leather-aviators-jpg.3472477/
But I never find classic mulberry bags hard to wear or boring.


----------



## alansgail

remainsilly said:


> Thank you, my friend.
> I miss seeing your lovely bays here.
> 
> Poppy red encourages me to have fun wearing her.
> Sometimes, I must resemble responsible adult(today):
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-bays-valentino-strap-leather-aviators-jpg.3472477/
> But I never find classic mulberry bags hard to wear or boring.


Thanks so much, my Bays will be coming out to play very soon......she needs just the right environment and I feel it will be coming quite soon........!! Love my Bays!


----------



## Mayfly285

Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3473104


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104


Oh Mayfly


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104



Oh, Mayfly, I am so sorry to hear this. Sending tons of good thoughts and hugs your way. Hope you made it through this day somehow and I also hope that scribbly Bays helped you a tiny bit.


----------



## amstevens714

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104



I'm so sorry for your loss Mayfly. A beautiful bag to light up a difficult day.


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104


Real life never resembles fashion adverts.
Sometimes choosing a great bag is the only choice left to us. Inside chaos & tragedy.
Hang in there.
Scattered ashes actually fly.


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104



So sorry to hear this


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104


So very sorry, mayfly. A hard day indeed.


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104



Really sorry to hear about this Mayfly..
Sending you some hugs from Switzerland..


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Oh Mayfly





Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Mayfly, I am so sorry to hear this. Sending tons of good thoughts and hugs your way. Hope you made it through this day somehow and I also hope that scribbly Bays helped you a tiny bit.





amstevens714 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss Mayfly. A beautiful bag to light up a difficult day.





remainsilly said:


> Real life never resembles fashion adverts.
> Sometimes choosing a great bag is the only choice left to us. Inside chaos & tragedy.
> Hang in there.
> Scattered ashes actually fly.





Louliu71 said:


> So sorry to hear this



Thank you all so much, lovely ladies!  [emoji8] Mum died nearly two years ago, and it feels better now that we've scattered her ashes in a place she loved. Scattering them on the day of her beloved friend's funeral also felt fitting, somehow.
Scribbly Bays always makes me smile - and she was so much prettier than anything I saw in Mulberry BV on the way down! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> So very sorry, mayfly. A hard day indeed.





Gringach said:


> Really sorry to hear about this Mayfly..
> Sending you some hugs from Switzerland..



Thank you both, so much, for your kind thoughts. 
I did feel quite drained by the time I set off on the motorway back home, but it does put things into perspective and make you value anew your family and loved ones ...


----------



## Taimi

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104



I'm so sorry to hear this Mayfly. Hugs from me too.


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104


So sorry to hear this Mayfly...wishing you much comfort & happy memories as you mourn


----------



## eiiv

Swedengirl said:


> My new Regular Lily in Mushroom Grey
> 
> View attachment 3472600


Your post kinda makes me reconsider the Lily in regular size. Congrats on the new Lily!! Matches very well with what you were wearing.


----------



## lms910

New mini lily with my precious kitty!


----------



## ElainePG

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3474330
> 
> 
> New mini lily with my precious kitty!


A purrrrrr-fect match!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you all so much, lovely ladies!  [emoji8] Mum died nearly two years ago, and it feels better now that we've scattered her ashes in a place she loved. Scattering them on the day of her beloved friend's funeral also felt fitting, somehow.
> Scribbly Bays always makes me smile - and she was so much prettier than anything I saw in Mulberry BV on the way down! [emoji6]


So sorry about your loss Mayfly. Glad you had your scribbly bays to make you smile.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Having a quiet weekend.
A good thing as the last few weeks have been hectic with consultant interview and the like (got the job in a place I love!)
But using midnight Bayswater on Monday


----------



## rakhee81

today for work it was all about the oxblood scrubs with matchy oxblood Bays! [emoji4]


----------



## rakhee81

CPrincessUK said:


> Having a quiet weekend.
> A good thing as the last few weeks have been hectic with consultant interview and the like (got the job in a place I love!)
> But using midnight Bayswater on Monday



Congrats on the job CP!


----------



## Mayfly285

Taimi said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Mayfly. Hugs from me too.





Kendie26 said:


> So sorry to hear this Mayfly...wishing you much comfort & happy memories as you mourn





CPrincessUK said:


> So sorry about your loss Mayfly. Glad you had your scribbly bays to make you smile.



Thank you, ladies; it just felt odd being in my home town for the first time since my mum died - I no longer have a base there any more ... I suppose it made me realise that my family's connections have finally been severed. My grandfather moved into the house in 1878, when it was first built, and I've always felt it was "home". 
I had a lot of time to think, during the 4 hour drive back, and it was good to be really home again - back with my family.


----------



## CPrincessUK

rakhee81 said:


> today for work it was all about the oxblood scrubs with matchy oxblood Bays! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474807


Haha. I love this!!
Do you wear blue and green scrubs as well and have matching Bayswaters!!
Ooh I am imagining all colours of scrubs with all colours of bays!


----------



## CPrincessUK

rakhee81 said:


> Congrats on the job CP!


thanks. I officially start in November but I am already doing the job.....


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Having a quiet weekend.
> A good thing as the last few weeks have been hectic with consultant interview and the like (got the job in a place I love!)
> But using midnight Bayswater on Monday



Ooh - excellent news, CP; very many congratulations to you! I always love your midnight Bays, btw - just gorgeous!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - excellent news, CP; very many congratulations to you! I always ove your midnight Bays, btw - just gorgeous!





Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - excellent news, CP; very many congratulations to you! I always ove your midnight Bays, btw - just gorgeous!


Thanks Mayfly. Especially now that I have to 'look like a consultant'. Hahaha.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Having a quiet weekend.
> A good thing as the last few weeks have been hectic with consultant interview and the like (got the job in a place I love!)
> But using midnight Bayswater on Monday


So pleased for you about the job, CP! That's terrific news.


----------



## ElainePG

rakhee81 said:


> today for work it was all about the oxblood scrubs with matchy oxblood Bays! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474807


This could be a new Mulberry ad campaign... "Pull on your scrubs & grab your matching Bays!"


----------



## rakhee81

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha. I love this!!
> Do you wear blue and green scrubs as well and have matching Bayswaters!!
> Ooh I am imagining all colours of scrubs with all colours of bays!



The oxblood are my weekend work scrubs, during the week I wear navy scrubs and usually carry graphite Bays with those-that's about as exciting as my work wardrobe gets!!!


----------



## ElainePG

rakhee81 said:


> The oxblood are my weekend work scrubs, during the week I wear navy scrubs and usually carry graphite Bays with those-that's about as exciting as my work wardrobe gets!!!


Love it, rakhee! You really *do* match your Bayswaters to your scrubs!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

CPrincessUK said:


> Having a quiet weekend.
> A good thing as the last few weeks have been hectic with consultant interview and the like (got the job in a place I love!)
> But using midnight Bayswater on Monday



Congrats for your new job!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, ladies; it just felt odd being in my home town for the first time since my mum died - I no longer have a base there any more ... I suppose it made me realise that my family's connections have finally been severed. My grandfather moved into the house in 1878, when it was first built, and I've always felt it was "home".
> I had a lot of time to think, during the 4 hour drive back, and it was good to be really home again - back with my family.



Sending some virtual hugs to you, Mayfly.


----------



## Ludmilla

rakhee81 said:


> The oxblood are my weekend work scrubs, during the week I wear navy scrubs and usually carry graphite Bays with those-that's about as exciting as my work wardrobe gets!!!



Ha! I like your work and weekend wardrobe. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> This could be a new Mulberry ad campaign... "Pull on your scrubs & grab your matching Bays!"


Imagining coca's withering expression, at this idea. 
However, classic bays & tree would cheer about adventuring anywhere.


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> So pleased for you about the job, CP! That's terrific news.


Thank you!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ludmilla said:


> Congrats for your new job!


Thanks Ludmilla!


----------



## CPrincessUK

rakhee81 said:


> The oxblood are my weekend work scrubs, during the week I wear navy scrubs and usually carry graphite Bays with those-that's about as exciting as my work wardrobe gets!!!


Ooh you do match your bays with your scrubs. I seem to remember you owned about 4 or 5 bays. Which is your fave? And what is your specialty? Surgery/obgyn/anaesthetics?


----------



## rakhee81

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh you do match your bays with your scrubs. I seem to remember you owned about 4 or 5 bays. Which is your fave? And what is your specialty? Surgery/obgyn/anaesthetics?



Haha you remember correctly-I had 4, now down to just the two as I've streamlined my collection to 11 bags total! My fave is the graphite-goes with everything! I'm a Consultant Orthodontist so spend my week in hospital shuffling teeth around mainly for patients having reconstructive jaw surgery and the weekend job is in practice-hence the two different colours of scrubs!


----------



## CPrincessUK

rakhee81 said:


> Haha you remember correctly-I had 4, now down to just the two as I've streamlined my collection to 11 bags total! My fave is the graphite-goes with everything! I'm a Consultant Orthodontist so spend my week in hospital shuffling teeth around mainly for patients having reconstructive jaw surgery and the weekend job is in practice-hence the two different colours of scrubs!


Ahh very interesting! I am not a very practical hands on person so I always admire those in craft specialties. 
I am already starting to plot an oxblood tessie tote purchase for Christmas this year. A work colleague has black and oak and I am always stroking her bags! Haha.
I don't know if I could get down to two bays from 9! But you kept the best colours.
What are the 11 bags?


----------



## rakhee81

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahh very interesting! I am not a very practical hands on person so I always admire those in craft specialties.
> I am already starting to plot an oxblood tessie tote purchase for Christmas this year. A work colleague has black and oak and I am always stroking her bags! Haha.
> I don't know if I could get down to two bays from 9! But you kept the best colours.
> What are the 11 bags?



The tessie tote is gorgeous in oxblood! If I were in the market for another bag it would be on my list but I've rowed off to ban island forever now that I feel like my collection is complete. Had wanted no more than 10 but went one over so no more bags for me-dare I say ever! The completed collection is:
Mulberry Bays oxblood, Bays graphite and medium Lily dark beige
Chanel Jumbo grey lambskin GHW and m/l chevron black lambskin GHW
LV neverfull mm mono
Gucci disco rose beige 
Chloe mini drew motty grey
Celine black trio
Bulgari serpenti stingray small flap in emerald 
Walnut wood box clutch [emoji4]


----------



## CPrincessUK

rakhee81 said:


> The tessie tote is gorgeous in oxblood! If I were in the market for another bag it would be on my list but I've rowed off to ban island forever now that I feel like my collection is complete. Had wanted no more than 10 but went one over so no more bags for me-dare I say ever! The completed collection is:
> Mulberry Bays oxblood, Bays graphite and medium Lily dark beige
> Chanel Jumbo grey lambskin GHW and m/l chevron black lambskin GHW
> LV neverfull mm mono
> Gucci disco rose beige
> Chloe mini drew motty grey
> Celine black trio
> Bulgari serpenti stingray small flap in emerald
> Walnut wood box clutch [emoji4]


What a wonderful collection!
I would love a black m/l Chanel classic with silver hardware but maybe I need to work towards a clinical excellence award to afford that!
Do you have a thread of all your bags?


----------



## ElainePG

rakhee81 said:


> The tessie tote is gorgeous in oxblood! If I were in the market for another bag it would be on my list but I've rowed off to ban island forever now that I feel like my collection is complete. Had wanted no more than 10 but went one over so no more bags for me-dare I say ever! The completed collection is:
> Mulberry Bays oxblood, Bays graphite and medium Lily dark beige
> Chanel Jumbo grey lambskin GHW and m/l chevron black lambskin GHW
> LV neverfull mm mono
> Gucci disco rose beige
> Chloe mini drew motty grey
> Celine black trio
> Bulgari serpenti stingray small flap in emerald
> Walnut wood box clutch [emoji4]


Wonderful collection, rakhee. Just the right size, and each bag is a jewel!


----------



## rakhee81

CPrincessUK said:


> What a wonderful collection!
> I would love a black m/l Chanel classic with silver hardware but maybe I need to work towards a clinical excellence award to afford that!
> Do you have a thread of all your bags?





ElainePG said:


> Wonderful collection, rakhee. Just the right size, and each bag is a jewel!



Thank you CP & Elaine! Just added the last member of the 'family' last week and now I'm done for good! Here's the link to the thread I just started in 'my bag showcase' [emoji4] hope it works! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/index.ph...-my-collection-of-eleven-is-complete!.952403/


----------



## SilverStCloud

Managed to hunt down this baby in fabulous condition. I love love love the mini size. Just perfect for all my essentials and all in a very very eye-catching package. She has drawn quite a lot of attention already!

I do have one concern though... the part that attaches the shoulder strap to the bag... it is pressing pretty hard into the sides of the main flap, and looks like it could potentially dent or deform the leather. Is it just me and this bag, or are other mini Alexa owners experiencing this too?


----------



## Sammiantha

rakhee81 said:


> The tessie tote is gorgeous in oxblood! If I were in the market for another bag it would be on my list but I've rowed off to ban island forever now that I feel like my collection is complete. Had wanted no more than 10 but went one over so no more bags for me-dare I say ever! The completed collection is:
> Mulberry Bays oxblood, Bays graphite and medium Lily dark beige
> Chanel Jumbo grey lambskin GHW and m/l chevron black lambskin GHW
> LV neverfull mm mono
> Gucci disco rose beige
> Chloe mini drew motty grey
> Celine black trio
> Bulgari serpenti stingray small flap in emerald
> Walnut wood box clutch [emoji4]



Amazing collection you have there  I need something in oxblood!


----------



## Sunfeather

Mayfly285 said:


> Scribbly floral Bayswater accompanied me down south to my home town for a difficult day yesterday; the funeral of a friend of 30 years standing, followed by the scattering of my mother's ashes ... [emoji304]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473104



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Louliu71

SilverStCloud said:


> Managed to hunt down this baby in fabulous condition. I love love love the mini size. Just perfect for all my essentials and all in a very very eye-catching package. She has drawn quite a lot of attention already!
> 
> I do have one concern though... the part that attaches the shoulder strap to the bag... it is pressing pretty hard into the sides of the main flap, and looks like it could potentially dent or deform the leather. Is it just me and this bag, or are other mini Alexa owners experiencing this too?



Amazing  condition and lovely leather, please post a pic of why you mean, I think I know, but not sure


----------



## ElainePG

SilverStCloud said:


> Managed to hunt down this baby in fabulous condition. I love love love the mini size. Just perfect for all my essentials and all in a very very eye-catching package. She has drawn quite a lot of attention already!
> 
> I do have one concern though... the part that attaches the shoulder strap to the bag... it is pressing pretty hard into the sides of the main flap, and looks like it could potentially dent or deform the leather. Is it just me and this bag, or are other mini Alexa owners experiencing this too?


It's gorgeous, SSC, and looks so beautiful with the shawl in the background. I own a regular-sized Alexa, so I'm afraid I can't answer your question about the leather. But I'm sure other Mini owners will chime in to help you.


----------



## Mayfly285

SilverStCloud said:


> Managed to hunt down this baby in fabulous condition. I love love love the mini size. Just perfect for all my essentials and all in a very very eye-catching package. She has drawn quite a lot of attention already!
> 
> I do have one concern though... the part that attaches the shoulder strap to the bag... it is pressing pretty hard into the sides of the main flap, and looks like it could potentially dent or deform the leather. Is it just me and this bag, or are other mini Alexa owners experiencing this too?



She's a little beauty, SSC; I love her with the scarf, too! [emoji7]
I only have the regular (and unused o/s!) Lexys but I would expect the leather to soften over time - just keep an eye on it!


----------



## Mayfly285

My trusty, battered, go-to oak small Anthony to support Leicester Tigers against Bath at Welford Road this afternoon (34-14!) [emoji464]


----------



## Ahardiva

Mayfly285 said:


> My trusty, battered, go-to oak small Anthony to support Leicester Tigers against Bath at Welford Road this afternoon (34-14!) [emoji464]
> View attachment 3475926



Lovely! I used to live in Leicester! [emoji112]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> She's a little beauty, SSC; I love her with the scarf, too! [emoji7]
> I only have the regular (and unused o/s!) Lexys but I would expect the leather to soften over time - just keep an eye on it!



You need to use your pretty o/s Lexy. It is such a lovely bag with a beautiful background story. [emoji4]


----------



## HelenB

Mayfly285 said:


> My trusty, battered, go-to oak small Anthony to support Leicester Tigers against Bath at Welford Road this afternoon (34-14!) [emoji464]
> View attachment 3475926



Just down the road from me (Nottm) [emoji1303] I need to show this pic to my Tigers fan hubby to justify why i definitely *need* this bag


----------



## SilverStCloud

Louliu71 said:


> Amazing  condition and lovely leather, please post a pic of why you mean, I think I know, but not sure


Hi Louliu, I hope these photos help. I didn't dare to pull up the straps any harder for fear of denting the flap.


----------



## SilverStCloud

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous, SSC, and looks so beautiful with the shawl in the background. I own a regular-sized Alexa, so I'm afraid I can't answer your question about the leather. But I'm sure other Mini owners will chime in to help you. [emoji2]


Thank you, ElainePG! How is the regular-sized Alexa working out for you? Is yours the soft or polished buffalo?


----------



## SilverStCloud

Mayfly285 said:


> She's a little beauty, SSC; I love her with the scarf, too! [emoji7]
> I only have the regular (and unused o/s!) Lexys but I would expect the leather to soften over time - just keep an eye on it!


Thanks, Mayfly! I'll definitely be keeping an eye on this one. The Alexa is completely sold out in Asia and so it has been a challenge to land this mini. The SA even helped me to spray protect this little darling to prevent any water marks from occurring. Such lovely service from Mulberry!


----------



## Ludmilla

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Louliu, I hope these photos help. I didn't dare to pull up the straps any harder for fear of denting the flap.



My reg. Alexas do the same. I guess it is normal.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Ludmilla said:


> My reg. Alexas do the same. I guess it is normal.


Thanks for letting me know. Did it cause any damage to the sides of the main flap?


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Louliu, I hope these photos help. I didn't dare to pull up the straps any harder for fear of denting the flap.


i have only reg and OS but both are soft enough to be pulled out, i believe yours is just too new and when it breaks in the leather will soften and pull out naturally


----------



## Ludmilla

SilverStCloud said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Did it cause any damage to the sides of the main flap?



No, it didn't. Just the normal amount of wear and tear.


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> i have only reg and OS but both are soft enough to be pulled out, i believe yours is just too new and when it breaks in the leather will soften and pull out naturally



Yes, I agree. [emoji4]


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> i have only reg and OS but both are soft enough to be pulled out, i believe yours is just too new and when it breaks in the leather will soften and pull out naturally


Ksuromax, thank u!!! So relieved to hear that it is just a case of leather that is too new! Yes, I can wait for it to soften. In the meantime, I think I do not have the heart to use the shoulder strap. I'll keep using the top handle until it feels "safe" enough.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Ludmilla said:


> No, it didn't. Just the normal amount of wear and tear.


I see... Good to know! Thank you, Ludmilla!


----------



## ksuromax

You're most welcome, Dear! 
My raspberry OS Alexa sides are relaxed and pull out loosely 
Just give yours some time and love  


SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, thank u!!! So relieved to hear that it is just a case of leather that is too new! Yes, I can wait for it to soften. In the meantime, I think I do not have the heart to use the shoulder strap. I'll keep using the top handle until it feels "safe" enough.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, thank u!!! So relieved to hear that it is just a case of leather that is too new! Yes, I can wait for it to soften. In the meantime, I think I do not have the heart to use the shoulder strap. I'll keep using the top handle until it feels "safe" enough.


Another thing, does your small Alexa have more than one holes for the adjusting side straps? Maybe you just fixed her tightly?


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Another thing, does your small Alexa have more than one holes for the adjusting side straps? Maybe you just fixed her tightly?


Just double-checked, yes, Alexa's got just one hole, (i confused it with my EW bays) so it's not the case... then, just time and wear will help 
Good luck!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Just double-checked, yes, Alexa's got just one hole, (i confused it with my EW bays) so it's not the case... then, just time and wear will help [emoji2]
> Good luck!


Hi again, Ksuromax! Yes, mine has only one hole and so it isn't adjustable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I could unstrap the sides, I suppose. But that might spoil the look.


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi again, Ksuromax! Yes, mine has only one hole and so it isn't adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could unstrap the sides, I suppose. But that might spoil the look.


all of mine (3 total) have the same straps, i confused it with my EW bays, so don't stress over this, 
but from the close-up picture i see that leather is quite sturdy (looks like grained goatskin), similar to my oak LE Alexa, she is the most structured but i bet the most durable of all my Mulbs, so it might take some time to relax


----------



## Ludmilla

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi again, Ksuromax! Yes, mine has only one hole and so it isn't adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could unstrap the sides, I suppose. But that might spoil the look.





ksuromax said:


> all of mine (3 total) have the same straps, i confused it with my EW bays, so don't stress over this,
> but from the close-up picture i see that leather is quite sturdy (looks like grained goatskin), similar to my oak LE Alexa, she is the most structured but i bet the most durable of all my Mulbs, so it might take some time to relax



Looks like polished buffalo to me. This leather is sturdier and a bit thicker than the soft buffalo. I agree with @ksuromax that it might take some time until the bag relaxes. 
Don't worry.
Everything is fine - enjoy your new bag.


----------



## ElainePG

SilverStCloud said:


> Thank you, ElainePG! How is the regular-sized Alexa working out for you? Is yours the soft or polished buffalo?


I love my Alexa, SSC! It's wrinkled calf, and seems to be virtually indestructible. I do treat it with Colonil spray once a year before the winter rains, but other than that I don't baby it at all, and it still looks brand new. 
This is a close-up of what wrinkled calf leather looks like:


----------



## Mayfly285

Ahardiva said:


> Lovely! I used to live in Leicester! [emoji112]


DH used to play (not as this level, but he was very good!) and eldest DD did a masterclass with the Tigers in the summer. I'm happy just to watch! [emoji6]


Ludmilla said:


> You need to use your pretty o/s Lexy. It is such a lovely bag with a beautiful background story. [emoji4]


Bless you for remembering, dear Ludmilla! [emoji8] I think the background story is the only reason I still have it! It's been on my list of "bags to go" for a couple of years - I think I need to make a decision one way or the other! 


HelenB said:


> Just down the road from me (Nottm) [emoji1303] I need to show this pic to my Tigers fan hubby to justify why i definitely *need* this bag


As if you need an excuse for such a fab little bag, Helen! [emoji6] I bought mine from Canopy, in Derby, a fair few years ago and I can honestly say it's my most used (and abused!) bag. It goes everywhere with me when I just need my phone, purse etc (although I did ram a match programme in there, to keep my hands free for a tray of chips and a mug of tea! [emoji106])
Any Tigers fan would approve such a sensible purchase! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> DH used to play (not as this level, but he was very good!) and eldest DD did a masterclass with the Tigers in the summer. I'm happy just to watch! [emoji6]
> 
> Bless you for remembering, dear Ludmilla! [emoji8] I think the background story is the only reason I still have it! It's been on my list of "bags to go" for a couple of years - I think I need to make a decision one way or the other!
> 
> As if you need an excuse for such a fab little bag, Helen! [emoji6] I bought mine from Canopy, in Derby, a fair few years ago and I can honestly say it's my most used (and abused!) bag. It goes everywhere with me when I just need my phone, purse etc (although I did ram a match programme in there, to keep my hands free for a tray of chips and a mug of tea! [emoji106])
> Any Tigers fan would approve such a sensible purchase! [emoji6]



Yes, I do remember. [emoji4] Can you keep it for your daughter until she is old enough to carry it herself?


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I do remember. [emoji4] Can you keep it for your daughter until she is old enough to carry it herself?



Hmm, possibly ... [emoji848] Although she's already earmarked most of my collection as being her "future bags"! [emoji6]
Including this one, carried to a girlie outing to watch "Bridget Jones's Baby" today! My Taylor Mini Satchel in petrol soft matte leather (not quite as blue as this irl).


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, possibly ... [emoji848] Although she's already earmarked most of my collection as being her "future bags"! [emoji6]
> Including this one, carried to a girlie outing to watch "Bridget Jones's Baby" today! My Taylor Mini Satchel in petrol soft matte leather (not quite as blue as this irl).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477534



Such a great bag, reminds me to use mine


----------



## Izzy48

Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.


----------



## ksuromax

Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock.


Absolutely gorgeous! 
So quiet in her pure classic lines and so elegant!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.


Such a pretty bag, Izzy! And a perfect color for fall.


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.



That's beautiful. Currently my fav colour along with midnight and perfect for autumn


----------



## Alex R

Lovely colour, Elaine!  You have great taste.


----------



## ElainePG

Alex R said:


> Lovely colour, Elaine!  You have great taste.


Thank you very much, Alex!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Awwww so cute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## allyloupuppy

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3474330
> 
> 
> New mini lily with my precious kitty!


Awwwww so cute!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amstevens714

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3474330
> 
> 
> New mini lily with my precious kitty!



Such a beautiful kitty!


----------



## Kendie26

Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.


BIG LOVE EYES!! Just so yummy. I'm jealous you have Alice in Oxblood!! I freaking need oxblood!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, possibly ... [emoji848] Although she's already earmarked most of my collection as being her "future bags"! [emoji6]
> Including this one, carried to a girlie outing to watch "Bridget Jones's Baby" today! My Taylor Mini Satchel in petrol soft matte leather (not quite as blue as this irl).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477534



Your daughter has the same excellent taste like you. 
Taylor is very pretty!



Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.



Pretty! Enjoy carrying her.


----------



## wee drop o bush

My chocolate Araline, I'm getting my hair coloured and this bag is bombproof. No need to worry about where I set it down, or it getting marked


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.


Missed this, sorry.
Yes, must use alice to appreciate design fully.
Love mine. Love, love, lovetty-love her. 
Yours is great autumn color. Perfect compliment to candy corn & pumpkins. 
Enjoy.


----------



## remainsilly

wee drop o bush said:


> My chocolate Araline, I'm getting my hair coloured and this bag is bombproof. No need to worry about where I set it down, or it getting marked
> View attachment 3478477


Wild photo! Love the glamorous edginess.


----------



## wee drop o bush

remainsilly said:


> Wild photo! Love the glamorous edginess.



Thank you, she is a fantastic bag


----------



## Mayfly285

Izzy48 said:


> Left early this morning for an appointment and it was below 90 degrees for the first time in weeks. Since fall has officially come I decided to take the Alice  I bought during the sale for her first trip.  Oxblood is not my favorite color but I loved carrying the bag. It is easy to wear on the shoulder and light weight. The canvas lining is sturdy and of course I enjoyed the gold tone tree along with the covered lock. The gold tone trim on this bag is handsome and the leather feels wonderful.



She's a beauty, Izzy; stylish, gorgeous colour AND comfy to carry - a truly winning combination! [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, Autumn. 


Time for oxblood nvt bays to come out & play.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Autumn.
> View attachment 3479504
> 
> Time for oxblood nvt bays to come out & play.


Fabulous photo, rs! 
Is that the Texas H scarf? The one with the big honking turkey in the middle? If so, we're fraternal twins.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous photo, rs!
> Is that the Texas H scarf? The one with the big honking turkey in the middle? If so, we're fraternal twins.


hehehe, yes.
La Vie Sauvage Du Texas, by Kermit Oliver.
Also has tortoises/turtles & alligator! 
Huge Oliver artwork fan. His story is tragic, but inspiring.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> hehehe, yes.
> La Vie Sauvage Du Texas, by Kermit Oliver.
> Also has tortoises/turtles & alligator!
> Huge Oliver artwork fan. His story is tragic, but inspiring.


It has an armadillo, too! And a howling coyote!
I bought mine in 1987... it was my second H scarf (bought the first in Harrods the previous year). 
Here's a full-on photo of mine, showing Mr. Turkey in all his glory (sorry to be off topic):


----------



## ksuromax

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Autumn.
> View attachment 3479504
> 
> Time for oxblood nvt bays to come out & play.


another gorgeous oxblood baby!!! 
Very beautiful


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> It has an armadillo, too! And a howling coyote!
> I bought mine in 1987... it was my second H scarf (bought the first in Harrods the previous year).
> Here's a full-on photo of mine, showing Mr. Turkey in all his glory (sorry to be off topic):
> View attachment 3479512


Lovely! That is a coveted design. You are lucky.
Mine has bit smaller turkey near middle.
This one:
http://media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/S/S01/S011/item/flat/H002751S-53.jpg


ksuromax said:


> another gorgeous oxblood baby!!!
> Very beautiful


 Thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Autumn.
> View attachment 3479504
> 
> Time for oxblood nvt bays to come out & play.



Lovely bag and scarf. Very envious. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> It has an armadillo, too! And a howling coyote!
> I bought mine in 1987... it was my second H scarf (bought the first in Harrods the previous year).
> Here's a full-on photo of mine, showing Mr. Turkey in all his glory (sorry to be off topic):
> View attachment 3479512



Can you PLEASE post a detail of the armadillo? I love armadillos. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Can you PLEASE post a detail of the armadillo? I love armadillos. [emoji4]


 Here's my armadillo:


Elaine's has cuter ears, imo.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Here's my armadillo:
> View attachment 3479535
> 
> Elaine's has cuter ears, imo.



[emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji173]️
Thank you, my friend. Yours is cute, too.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Can you PLEASE post a detail of the armadillo? I love armadillos. [emoji4]


Your wish is my command, ludmilla! 
Now that you mention it, rs, he does have pretty cute ears, doesn't he?


----------



## Izzy48

ksuromax said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> So quiet in her pure classic lines and so elegant!!!


Thank you!



ElainePG said:


> Such a pretty bag, Izzy! And a perfect color for fall.


Thanks Elaine. One of the best choices I have ever made in a bag.


ksuromax said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> So happy you like it, thanks!
> 
> 
> So quiet in her pure classic lines and so elegant!!!


Appreciate it! 


Kendie26 said:


> BIG LOVE EYES!! Just so yummy. I'm jealous you have Alice in Oxblood!! I freaking need oxblood!



Thanks Kendie!




remainsilly said:


> Missed this, sorry.
> Yes, must use alice to appreciate design fully.
> Love mine. Love, love, lovetty-love her.
> Yours is great autumn color. Perfect compliment to candy corn & pumpkins.
> Enjoy.



Thanks RS,  you are so correct in that you have to use alice to appreciate her. The design is excellent and I am only sorry I didn't get one sooner.  One of my favorite parts is the strap, wide and fits perfectly. Just love this bag. Can't believe she is no longer being made.


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Autumn.
> View attachment 3479504
> 
> Time for oxblood nvt bays to come out & play.



Absolutely gorgeous! Your oxblood seems to be a different shade than mine. Could it be the leather difference? Beautiful scarf and a great picture!


----------



## remainsilly

Izzy48 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Your oxblood seems to be a different shade than mine. Could it be the leather difference? Beautiful scarf and a great picture!


Thanks￼￼￼.
When oxblood color debuted, LOTS of debate about tone changing with leather type.
Really helpful photos, middle of this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/oxblood-bag-bays-or-del-ray-better-option.878655/
My experience has been even *same* leather can vary with *same* color(not only for oxblood).
example: matching wallets to bags.
So I must select irl, as a picky-britches matchy freak.
Hope helps.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Hi lovely ladies! I wanted to reply to all your responses earlier, but had a super crazy week at work and absolutely had no time to do so.

Thank you so much for the assuring messages! They are much much much appreciated!!!

Ooooh... I have such a super treat to share with all of you. I found the absolute cutest bag charm in the mini mini Alexa!!! I adore her to the max!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






ksuromax said:


> all of mine (3 total) have the same straps, i confused it with my EW bays, so don't stress over this,
> but from the close-up picture i see that leather is quite sturdy (looks like grained goatskin), similar to my oak LE Alexa, she is the most structured but i bet the most durable of all my Mulbs, so it might take some time to relax





Ludmilla said:


> Looks like polished buffalo to me. This leather is sturdier and a bit thicker than the soft buffalo. I agree with @ksuromax that it might take some time until the bag relaxes.
> Don't worry.
> Everything is fine - enjoy your new bag.





ElainePG said:


> I love my Alexa, SSC! It's wrinkled calf, and seems to be virtually indestructible. I do treat it with Colonil spray once a year before the winter rains, but other than that I don't baby it at all, and it still looks brand new. [emoji2]
> This is a close-up of what wrinkled calf leather looks like:
> View attachment 3477004


----------



## ksuromax

Very cute!! 


SilverStCloud said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I wanted to reply to all your responses earlier, but had a super crazy week at work and absolutely had no time to do so.
> 
> Thank you so much for the assuring messages! They are much much much appreciated!!!
> 
> Ooooh... I have such a super treat to share with all of you. I found the absolute cutest bag charm in the mini mini Alexa!!! I adore her to the max!!!!


----------



## SilverStCloud

ksuromax said:


> Very cute!!


Ksuromax, this is a very well-made miniature of the Alexa. Here is a comparison pic with both my Mini Alexa bag and Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm/pouch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Mayfly285

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, this is a very well-made miniature of the Alexa. Here is a comparison pic with both my Mini Alexa bag and Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm/pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



That is truly the sweetest, most adorable little Lexy lady! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SilverStCloud

Mayfly285 said:


> That is truly the sweetest, most adorable little Lexy lady! [emoji7][emoji7]



Hi Mayfly! I agree... She is just too cute, too sweet, absolutely adorable, and surprisingly sensible too. For her tiny size, she holds everything and more! So much so that I'm using her as my wallet. Who would've thought?!


----------



## ksuromax

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, this is a very well-made miniature of the Alexa. Here is a comparison pic with both my Mini Alexa bag and Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm/pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Adorable couple! thanks for comparison shot!


----------



## leechiyong

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I wanted to reply to all your responses earlier, but had a super crazy week at work and absolutely had no time to do so.
> 
> Thank you so much for the assuring messages! They are much much much appreciated!!!
> 
> Ooooh... I have such a super treat to share with all of you. I found the absolute cutest bag charm in the mini mini Alexa!!! I adore her to the max!!!!


Such a great find!  Congrats and thank you for sharing!


----------



## ElainePG

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, this is a very well-made miniature of the Alexa. Here is a comparison pic with both my Mini Alexa bag and Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm/pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Adorable! Like a tiny little baby sister!


----------



## Louliu71

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, this is a very well-made miniature of the Alexa. Here is a comparison pic with both my Mini Alexa bag and Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm/pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



This is soooo cute, there is a thread somewhere in mini bags and the details are amazing. Think it's in the general Handbag forum


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Your wish is my command, ludmilla!
> Now that you mention it, rs, he does have pretty cute ears, doesn't he?
> View attachment 3479637



Thank you, Elaine. [emoji173]️ This is so pretty. And yes, the ears are just adorable. Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi lovely ladies! I wanted to reply to all your responses earlier, but had a super crazy week at work and absolutely had no time to do so.
> 
> Thank you so much for the assuring messages! They are much much much appreciated!!!
> 
> Ooooh... I have such a super treat to share with all of you. I found the absolute cutest bag charm in the mini mini Alexa!!! I adore her to the max!!!!



[emoji7] How cute!


----------



## Izzy48

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼￼￼.
> When oxblood color debuted, LOTS of debate about tone changing with leather type.
> Really helpful photos, middle of this thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/oxblood-bag-bays-or-del-ray-better-option.878655/
> My experience has been even *same* leather can vary with *same* color(not only for oxblood).
> example: matching wallets to bags.
> So I must select irl, as a picky-britches matchy freak.
> Hope helps.



It did help. Based on the pictures the Alice is darker than most of the bags. Certainly looks darker than your bag. I would still buy the bag again!


----------



## Izzy48

SilverStCloud said:


> Ksuromax, this is a very well-made miniature of the Alexa. Here is a comparison pic with both my Mini Alexa bag and Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm/pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your mini Alexa is so cute!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143



It's nice to see Womble out and about. And Rooty Tooty looks delicious! [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143


￼￼￼￼OMG!She's out & about, wombling free.
Hurray!


----------



## Izzy48

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143


What a great bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143


Yum to both of them, mayfly. I'd never heard of a womble... yum! And your sheepskin Bays looks as though it ought to be snuggled!


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143


Jaw dropping bag! I want to hug and cuddle her!!


----------



## obscurity7

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143


How unique!  I don't think I've ever seen one of these out in the wild.

I think it would be quite embarrassing if I had this bag.  People would catch me petting it and rubbing my face against it.  There would be *looks*.


----------



## remainsilly

obscurity7 said:


> There would be *looks*.


In my world, always are.


----------



## remainsilly

With oxblood nvt bays:
1) paying respects @ a national cemetery


2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼


----------



## allyloupuppy

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼
> View attachment 3481649


Beautiful bag!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼
> View attachment 3481649


So very moving, rs.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼
> View attachment 3481649



[emoji173]️


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼
> View attachment 3481649



Hi RS, hope you are well? Hope you don't mind me asking, but is this in connection with the Battle of the Somme and remembering someone lost?


----------



## SilverStCloud

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery[emoji14]ray:
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼[emoji3]
> View attachment 3481649


Beautiful bag. Moving occasion.


----------



## SilverStCloud

Having too much fun with the Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm! She is working out great as a daily wallet.


----------



## DiJe40

Car ride with puppy and red Del Rey [emoji3]


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> Sheepskin Bayswater, aka Womble, at the farm shop with a Rooty Tooty (a freshly blended smoothie of avocado, beetroot and raspberry). [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3481143



Love this bag and its charm!
Looks perfect for automn


----------



## Rosieisgood

SilverStCloud said:


> Having too much fun with the Mini Mini Alexa keyring charm! She is working out great as a daily wallet.


So cute!! I want one now


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all￼


Louliu71 said:


> Hi RS, hope you are well? Hope you don't mind me asking, but is this in connection with the Battle of the Somme and remembering someone lost?


Thanks. Hope you are well, also.
Is where my parents are buried.
And some others I knew. 
But, yes--will whip out the poppy red bays come November. 
In remembrance.￼


----------



## remainsilly

Omg! Look at the cute muffin face!
Great pic.


DiJe40 said:


> Car ride with puppy and red Del Rey [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482014


----------



## obscurity7

DiJe40 said:


> Car ride with puppy and red Del Rey [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482014


I think I can safely say that your dog is the best bag charm ever!  So adorable, both of 'em!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Original Oxblood medium dariahobo thos morning to church.
Packed my black classic grain Bayswater with gold hardware for work tomorrow.
Noticed the price increase on the bays! NVT bays is now £950 and classic grain £995. Shocking!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼
> View attachment 3481649


Absolutely beautiful bag. May your loved ones rest in peace.


----------



## ElainePG

DiJe40 said:


> Car ride with puppy and red Del Rey [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482014


That photo is priceless!


----------



## DiJe40

remainsilly said:


> Omg! Look at the cute muffin face!
> Great pic.





obscurity7 said:


> I think I can safely say that your dog is the best bag charm ever!  So adorable, both of 'em!





ElainePG said:


> That photo is priceless!



Thank you [emoji3]..she's a little rascal, I had to act quickly because those tiny little teeth went to my handles [emoji1]


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, all￼
> 
> Thanks. Hope you are well, also.
> Is where my parents are buried.
> And some others I knew.
> But, yes--will whip out the poppy red bays come November.
> In remembrance.￼



Good thanks 
Sending  [emoji847][emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

i've been inspired by all those lovelies in oxblood you posted recently, dear Mulberry fans, so i thought i'd join the club! 
My Daria hobo in oxblood, she smells so yummy, i can't stop stroking and sniffing her!


----------



## Pessie

Oak satchel for shopping today


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> i've been inspired by all those lovelies in oxblood you posted recently, dear Mulberry fans, so i thought i'd join the club!
> My Daria hobo in oxblood, she smells so yummy, i can't stop stroking and sniffing her!


Just beautiful, and the Ladurée charm is the perfect little extra touch!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3483015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak satchel for shopping today


This is such a great bag, pessie. Fabulous leather.


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> This is such a great bag, pessie. Fabulous leather.


Thank you Elaine


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3483015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak satchel for shopping today


I love love love this


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> I love love love this


Me too  are you tempted?


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Me too  are you tempted?


Always. I think it has the mulberry 'DNA' even though it's a new kid on the block. The leather looks lush. I looked at the reviews on John Lewis about this satchel and they are mixed. How do you find the double strap? Some of the feedback suggests it may be improved if one of them was removable. On another note, I went to watch bridget Jones baby, the Bayswater in there has made me dig my bays out. In one of the shots it had a strap on it, wasn't sure if it was a Cara but it didn't look square enough. Anyhow I'm thinking I may want an nvt bays in chocolate.....now they have been discontinued!!


----------



## Alex R

I have seen a lovely chocolate NVT Bays on www.thefinerthingsaberdeen.com ...


----------



## Alex R

The leather looks delicious and scratchproof, and I agree about the Mulberry DNA. Very nice bag!


----------



## NY2005

Alex R said:


> I have seen a lovely chocolate NVT Bays on www.thefinerthingsaberdeen.com ...


I looked at this, it says light wear of corners, would like some pics of the 'flaws' as it were but there aren't any . No joy in contacting TFT either


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Always. I think it has the mulberry 'DNA' even though it's a new kid on the block. The leather looks lush. I looked at the reviews on John Lewis about this satchel and they are mixed. How do you find the double strap? Some of the feedback suggests it may be improved if one of them was removable. On another note, I went to watch bridget Jones baby, the Bayswater in there has made me dig my bays out. In one of the shots it had a strap on it, wasn't sure if it was a Cara but it didn't look square enough. Anyhow I'm thinking I may want an nvt bays in chocolate.....now they have been discontinued!!



Chocolate is my favourite NVT colour and really suits the Bayswater, I hope they bring it back.  I think it would've been fab in this satchel, and in the Cara too.  
I like being able to swop quickly between the short and long straps when I'm wearing my bag, and as the leather overall has softened on this one, the short strap has softened too, so I've not found it a problem that it's not detachable


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Chocolate is my favourite NVT colour and really suits the Bayswater, I hope they bring it back.  I think it would've been fab in this satchel, and in the Cara too.
> I like being able to swop quickly between the short and long straps when I'm wearing my bag, and as the leather overall has softened on this one, the short strap has softened too, so I've not found it a problem that it's not detachable


That's good to hear. Yes I'm very tempted! I hope choc will make a comeback at some stage, like all good classics do. Maybe a revival collection, how cool would that be. Top notch leathers with all orig features and branding.  Heaven.


----------



## Alex R

Oh, I see... well, for discontinued items there'should always ebay, and some are in very good condition.


----------



## NY2005

Alex R said:


> Oh, I see... well, for discontinued items there'should always ebay, and some are in very good condition.


eBay scares me for high value purchases even with PayPal protection. Would rather purchase from known sellers whose descriptions are accurate.


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> i've been inspired by all those lovelies in oxblood you posted recently, dear Mulberry fans, so i thought i'd join the club!
> My Daria hobo in oxblood, she smells so yummy, i can't stop stroking and sniffing her!





Pessie said:


> View attachment 3483015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak satchel for shopping today



Loving both of these [emoji7]


----------



## Alex R

I understand...Hmmm, what else is out there...vestiairecollective?  This and the finerthings are the only ones I know, but there must be more..


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> eBay scares me for high value purchases even with PayPal protection. Would rather purchase from known sellers whose descriptions are accurate.



I've had one or two scary moments, but always been looked after. eBay pretty much sides with the buyer - ive got really lucky a few times. Always ask lots of questions about condition and ask for extra pictures if needed. I also ask if from a smoke free home, look at feedback and previous sales too. If their response is aloof, I move on


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> I've had one or two scary moments, but always been looked after. eBay pretty much sides with the buyer - ive got really lucky a few times. Always ask lots of questions about condition and ask for extra pictures if needed. I also ask if from a smoke free home, look at feedback and previous sales too. If their response is aloof, I move on


Great advice. I know not everyone is a scammer and there are def some bargains to be had. What puts me off is the hassle factor. Thats why I (mostly!) buy new as I know I am not in for any nasty surprises.


----------



## NY2005

Ther


Alex R said:


> I understand...Hmmm, what else is out there...vestiairecollective?  This and the finerthings are the only ones I know, but there must be more..



Naughtipidgins nest (NPN) and labels most wanted (LMW) are trusted sellers. I will keep an eye out. I bet when one comes up I will have changed my mind!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Great advice. I know not everyone is a scammer and there are def some bargains to be had. What puts me off is the hassle factor. Thats why I (mostly!) buy new as I know I am not in for any nasty surprises.




Even new ones, I still ask about condition as a few were sold as new, but when they arrived had clearly been used - back they went


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Even new ones, I still ask about condition as a few were sold as new, but when they arrived had clearly been used - back they went


I know exactly what you mean. Title says new, description says carried a few times!


----------



## obscurity7

Fashionphile has a "new with tags" chocolate Bays: http://www.fashionphile.com/mulberry-natural-leather-bayswater-chocolate-126913


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> With oxblood nvt bays:
> 1) paying respects @ a national cemetery
> View attachment 3481647
> 
> 2) the post-respects slouch, with coffee & muffin￼
> View attachment 3481649


very touching remainsilly.  no doubt your dear parents felt your beautiful presence.


----------



## Kendie26

DiJe40 said:


> Car ride with puppy and red Del Rey [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3482014


that is just some serious sweetness...your doggie looks so happy/content....he/she is precious


----------



## NY2005

After re igniting my love for the Bayswater (after watching new Bridget Jones movie!) today I am carrying my oak bays. She still smells divine. I may also have had some luck hunting down one in chocolate, brand new  . V exciting.


----------



## NY2005

A pic would help!


----------



## DiJe40

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3483820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic would help!



Nothing can beat the classic Bays in oak.[emoji7]


----------



## DiJe40

Kendie26 said:


> that is just some serious sweetness...your doggie looks so happy/content....he/she is precious



Thank you. She loves to go walking or a ride in the car...except to the vet. Not here favourite place to be.. lol


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> After re igniting my love for the Bayswater (after watching new Bridget Jones movie!) today I am carrying my oak bays. She still smells divine. I may also have had some luck hunting down one in chocolate, brand new  . V exciting.


Oh luck you finding a chocolate Bays NY!!! Can't wait to see it...early congrats!


----------



## obscurity7

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3483820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic would help!


I do love the classic oak color.  I still have dreams of an SBS in oak with a really funky strap on it... but in the meantime, I shall just enjoy seeing yours.  (and everyone else's that's on here)


----------



## NY2005

Today I applied Her winter coat, some colloni gel and then spray. She's all ready for the Autumn


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> After re igniting my love for the Bayswater (after watching new Bridget Jones movie!) today I am carrying my oak bays. She still smells divine. I may also have had some luck hunting down one in chocolate, brand new  . V exciting.


Ooh can't wait to see photos. I will definitely hang on to my chocolate bays although she is very rarely used!


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh can't wait to see photos. I will definitely hang on to my chocolate bays although she is very rarely used!


Fingers she will be here tomorrow. I don't want to get my hopes up in case there's something wrong! I did get her from a  legit mulberry stockist so in hoping it will be ok . Yes, def keep hold of yours, there are some on eBay selling for £1100


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> Fingers she will be here tomorrow. I don't want to get my hopes up in case there's something wrong! I did get her from a  legit mulberry stockist so in hoping it will be ok . Yes, def keep hold of yours, there are some on eBay selling for £1100


£1100!!! Really and people are buying??
I noticed that classic oak and black with brass  hardware in NVT leather was now £950. When I got my first bays back in 2011 it was the same price as a Tessie tote. I wish my salary would increase by that rate!


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> £1100!!! Really and people are buying??
> I noticed that classic oak and black with brass  hardware in NVT leather was now £950. When I got my first bays back in 2011 it was the same price as a Tessie tote. I wish my salary would increase by that rate!


I looked but I wasn't going to pay those prices, I'm not sure they will get £1100 that's an insane amount of money. Long before I got my first mulberry I remember seeing them in the sale in a department store on Oxford street. It was many years ago. I do remember them being around the £400 mark and just checked on a shelf. If only I knew then what I know now! What's your most used bays CP?


----------



## CPrincessUK

NY2005 said:


> I looked but I wasn't going to pay those prices, I'm not sure they will get £1100 that's an insane amount of money. Long before I got my first mulberry I remember seeing them in the sale in a department store on Oxford street. It was many years ago. I do remember them being around the £400 mark and just checked on a shelf. If only I knew then what I know now! What's your most used bays CP?


Yup it is silly season now on these prices. I have sold used older bays for more than I paid for them to replace with a newer leather/colour so I probably shouldn't complain 

My favourite and most used is black grainy print bays with nickel hardware.  Absolutely love, love, love her. I was afraid she was being over used so I replaced my black NVT with brass with the black small classic grain with gold bays so that I had another black bays that I loved. For some reason I love brass hardware on oak and chocolate but I have never been a great fan of it on black. I wanted two dressier black bays as I only use them for work and when I walk into a board meeting I want to look as though I could damage someone with my bag if they crossed me. Hahahahahaha


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> My favourite and most used is black grainy print bays with nickel hardware.  Absolutely love, love, love her. I was afraid she was being over used so I replaced my black NVT with brass with the black small classic grain with gold bays so that I had another black bays that I loved. For some reason I love brass hardware on oak and chocolate but I have never been a great fan of it on black. I wanted two dressier black bays as I only use them for work and *when I walk into a board meeting I want to look as though I could damage someone with my bag if they crossed me*. Hahahahahaha


 And I'm sure you DO look like that, CP!


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> Yup it is silly season now on these prices. I have sold used older bays for more than I paid for them to replace with a newer leather/colour so I probably shouldn't complain
> 
> My favourite and most used is black grainy print bays with nickel hardware.  Absolutely love, love, love her. I was afraid she was being over used so I replaced my black NVT with brass with the black small classic grain with gold bays so that I had another black bays that I loved. For some reason I love brass hardware on oak and chocolate but I have never been a great fan of it on black. I wanted two dressier black bays as I only use them for work and when I walk into a board meeting I want to look as though I could damage someone with my bag if they crossed me. Hahahahahaha


Don't mess with the CP and her bays, love it!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> And I'm sure you DO look like that, CP!


Hahaha. To be honest I am actually quite a smiley person in real life. One of my colleagues calls me the 'smiling assassin' though to recognise that I don't suffer fools lightly. There is steel behind the smile.


NY2005 said:


> Don't mess with the CP and her bays, love it!


Hehehehe.


----------



## Mayas

SilverStCloud said:


> Hi Louliu, I hope these photos help. I didn't dare to pull up the straps any harder for fear of denting the flap.



I have the mini alexa in black polished buffalo with silver hw. It dit the same. I've opened the straps on the sides = problem solved [emoji2]


----------



## Sammiantha

Using my new to me oxblood medium lily today. Just realised I forgot to protect her though, so the creams are about to come out whilst OH watches league of their own. No pic as I'm in my onesie at the moment


----------



## ElainePG

Sammiantha said:


> Using my new to me oxblood medium lily today. Just realised I forgot to protect her though, so the creams are about to come out whilst OH watches league of their own. *No pic as I'm in my onesie at the moment*


 I'm sure you look cute in your onesie!


----------



## Slowhand

As its Autumn its got to be Ginger Rosie


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> As its Autumn its got to be Ginger Rosie
> View attachment 3487530



I always have a soft spot for Rosie. Yours is stunning and really really perfect for autumn. [emoji4]
Hope Rosie sees some sun and not only rain. [emoji6]


----------



## Slowhand

Ludmilla said:


> I always have a soft spot for Rosie. Yours is stunning and really really perfect for autumn. [emoji4]
> Hope Rosie sees some sun and not only rain. [emoji6]


 Thank you - she only ventures out on dry days


----------



## Sammiantha

Medium oxblood lily (minus the onesie this time) for a traipse around the shops! New boots too


----------



## Ria2011

Haven't posted for a long time! Using classic oak bays today


----------



## Pessie

Ria2011 said:


> Haven't posted for a long time! Using classic oak bays today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487754


Great shoes!


----------



## NY2005

Ria2011 said:


> Haven't posted for a long time! Using classic oak bays today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487754


Great pic , we've missed you


----------



## Ludmilla

Sammiantha said:


> Medium oxblood lily (minus the onesie this time) for a traipse around the shops! New boots too
> 
> View attachment 3487718





Ria2011 said:


> Haven't posted for a long time! Using classic oak bays today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487754



Lovely pictures, ladies. Hope you and your bags had fun.


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Haven't posted for a long time! Using classic oak bays today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487754



Hey! Hope you are well?

Lovely oak bays

Is that a M&S pack away bag? If so, aren't they handy


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> As its Autumn its got to be Ginger Rosie
> View attachment 3487530


A fabulous autumn bag, slowhand!


----------



## Ria2011

Pessie said:


> Great shoes!


Thanks hun, bargain vans that I got from office in the sale for £20 a few years ago.


----------



## Ria2011

NY2005 said:


> Great pic , we've missed you


Thanks hun x


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Hey! Hope you are well?
> 
> Lovely oak bays
> 
> Is that a M&S pack away bag? If so, aren't they handy


Hey hun, I'm good thanks. How are you? I collected an order in store from M&S.

I blame NY2005 for bringing out the bays after her fab reveal.


----------



## princesspig

On my way to London for the world bread awards reception with this one (with my high heels in as I'd rather walk around London in flats) - and my Chanel WOC.

Earlier, I was carrying my black Alexa. As usual


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Hey hun, I'm good thanks. How are you? I collected an order in store from M&S.
> 
> I blame NY2005 for bringing out the bays after her fab reveal.



So handy aren't they - tucked up in bed getting over man [emoji40] 

Yes her bays is gorgeous, I still see many out and about, must be my M'dar [emoji846] as still the most popular bag I see


----------



## Louliu71

princesspig said:


> On my way to London for the world bread awards reception with this one (with my high heels in as I'd rather walk around London in flats) - and my Chanel WOC.
> 
> Earlier, I was carrying my black Alexa. As usual



I use mine for the same reason, no point wearing heels in London as forever scraping them or getting trapped in the escalators


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> Medium oxblood lily (minus the onesie this time) for a traipse around the shops! New boots too
> 
> View attachment 3487718



I'm so in love with the oxblood Lily; I'd be happy with the regular size, tbh! She's stunning, Sammiantha - and looks fab with your new boots! (Did you make any naughty purchases, btw?!) [emoji877]


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> On my way to London for the world bread awards reception with this one (with my high heels in as I'd rather walk around London in flats) - and my Chanel WOC.
> 
> Earlier, I was carrying my black Alexa. As usual



You have no idea how much I want this little gnomey fellow, princesspig! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Sammiantha said:


> Medium oxblood lily (minus the onesie this time) for a traipse around the shops! New boots too
> 
> View attachment 3487718



I was at the M sample sale last week and saw a regular in oxblood, I left mine at home as didn't want to risk leaving it in the cloak room. I can't put mine down at the mo, love it love it love it, but I am biased of course [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> I was at the M sample sale last week and saw a regular in oxblood, I left mine at home as didn't want to risk leaving it in the cloak room. I can't put mine down at the mo, love it love it love it, but I am biased of course [emoji7]



Hmm, it's just a matter of time, I fear, before I succumb! [emoji5] Did you buy anything at the sale, btw?


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> As its Autumn its got to be Ginger Rosie
> View attachment 3487530



I love that ginger shade, Slowhand; I still regret not buying a ginger Annie when I had the chance, many moons ago ...

How do you find the Rosie? I found the Roxy a bit unwieldy, but rather like her little sister! There are still some lovely ones up for sale, every so often, and I'm always tempted! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Haven't posted for a long time! Using classic oak bays today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487754



Great to see you, Ria! Fab photo (ever our stylish girl!)


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Hmm, it's just a matter of time, I fear, before I succumb! [emoji5] Did you buy anything at the sale, btw?



I regret not doing it sooner and I picked up a couple of things - was quite impressed actually with how much was there


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> I regret not doing it sooner and I picked up a couple of things - was quite impressed actually with how much was there
> 
> View attachment 3490445



Ooh, I love that scarf; gorgeous colours and pattern! [emoji7] Are you going to use the tassel key ring for keys or as a bag charm? I wish I had access to these sales, although I imagine it's easy to get carried away! [emoji5]


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, I love that scarf; gorgeous colours and pattern! [emoji7] Are you going to use the tassel key ring for keys or as a bag charm? I wish I had access to these sales, although I imagine it's easy to get carried away! [emoji5]



Thanks, i have heavily invested in navy this season, thus my search for another bag in midnight 

I now have 3 of these keyrings, 1 for keys and now 2 under the bed [emoji51]


----------



## Kendie26

So nice seeing this chain on fire [emoji91]& everyone's great pics! I've been waiting to get out my mole grey Bays for fall/winter season. Adore this bag!


----------



## Ria2011

Kendie26 said:


> So nice seeing this chain on fire [emoji91]& everyone's great pics! I've been waiting to get out my mole grey Bays for fall/winter season. Adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490482


Your bays is gorgeous Kendie! Love a grey bag


----------



## Slowhand

Mayfly285 said:


> I love that ginger shade, Slowhand; I still regret not buying a ginger Annie when I had the chance, many moons ago ...
> 
> How do you find the Rosie? I found the Roxy a bit unwieldy, but rather like her little sister! There are still some lovely ones up for sale, every so often, and I'm always tempted! [emoji6]


Thank you Mayfly . I once stalked a woman for ages in a huge M &. S with a beautiful Annie as it was the first time I had ever seen one . I love the size of Rosie and she is deceptively spacious . The pockets aren't much use but they are cute ! I had a Ginger Roxanne for about 5 minutes but I thought it was just too much orange - Rosie is perfect . I still adore the Roxanne but it is a bit unwieldy - I add a shoulder strap and try not to carry too much in them .


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> Thank you Mayfly . I once stalked a woman for ages in a huge M &. S with a beautiful Annie as it was the first time I had ever see



Sadly, it wasn't me! [emoji849]


----------



## Kendie26

princesspig said:


> On my way to London for the world bread awards reception with this one (with my high heels in as I'd rather walk around London in flats) - and my Chanel WOC.
> 
> Earlier, I was carrying my black Alexa. As usual


This is seriously too sweet for words!! How could you not smile looking at him?!! I have a similar bag from 2011 with the cute fox & alexa bag that I'm taking to apple picking festival....although I'd way rather go to the world bread awards reception!!! How cool! Are you a baker or judge? (hope that's not rude of me to ask!)


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> I regret not doing it sooner and I picked up a couple of things - was quite impressed actually with how much was there
> 
> View attachment 3490445


Big love for this duo!!! Congrats Louliu....lovely!


----------



## Kendie26

Ria2011 said:


> Your bays is gorgeous Kendie! Love a grey bag


many thanks dear Ria....& I just saw your great Oak Bays paired w/ your cool sneaks....GREAT pic!


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> So nice seeing this chain on fire [emoji91]& everyone's great pics! I've been waiting to get out my mole grey Bays for fall/winter season. Adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490482



I adore mole grey, Kendie; it's such a fabulous shade and really suits the Bayswater style! [emoji7] I have a graphite Bays, but the mole grey shade is subtle and looks as if it will go with so many colours. (And I love moles!) [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

Slowhand said:


> Thank you Mayfly . I once stalked a woman for ages in a huge M &. S with a beautiful Annie as it was the first time I had ever seen one . I love the size of Rosie and she is deceptively spacious . The pockets aren't much use but they are cute ! I had a Ginger Roxanne for about 5 minutes but I thought it was just too much orange - Rosie is perfect . I still adore the Roxanne but it is a bit unwieldy - I add a shoulder strap and try not to carry too much in them .



That's what I thought, Slowhand; the Rosie is the right size for such a fabulous pop of colour, where her big sister could look overwhelming.  I wish I hadn't thought about my missed Annie, now ... [emoji6][emoji53]


----------



## Slowhand

Mayfly285 said:


> That's what I thought, Slowhand; the Rosie is the right size for such a fabulous pop of colour, where her big sister could look overwhelming.  I wish I hadn't thought about my missed Annie, now ... [emoji6][emoji53]


They do pop up now and again - it's great in Oak too .


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> Big love for this duo!!! Congrats Louliu....lovely!



Thanks and yes we should keep this thread alive and kicking and each undertake to post regularly [emoji846]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> I adore mole grey, Kendie; it's such a fabulous shade and really suits the Bayswater style! [emoji7] I have a graphite Bays, but the mole grey shade is subtle and looks as if it will go with so many colours. (And I love moles!) [emoji6]


hahaha you love moles?!! That's awesome! Thank you kindly. My sweet cat Kali is the exact color of the mole grey so i HAD to get this color in her honor.


----------



## Kendie26

Slowhand said:


> As its Autumn its got to be Ginger Rosie
> View attachment 3487530


totally LOVING this bag Slowhand....I've never seen this color before & it is smashingly perfect for autumn


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> hahaha you love moles?!! That's awesome! Thank you kindly. My sweet cat Kali is the exact color of the mole grey so i HAD to get this color in her honor.



Has Kali found her way inside the Bays yet (or, at least, the dust bag?!)  In my experience, cats seem attracted to Mulberry bags like magnets!

I did have a Syrian hamster called Molly Moleskin - she even had large pink paws! - but she had a coal black, velvety coat, rather than this fine grey version ...


----------



## Kendie26

Well since you ask, no Kali has not jumped inside the Bays but she would if I let her ( I'm a mean cat mom when it comes to favorite bags![emoji23]) I posted this pic early this year but here she is so you can see her color. I love your hamster name!!! Molly "MOLEskin"because you love moles!! I get it/I [emoji173]️it! This is a fun tidbit I will not forget about you dear Mayfly! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Well since you ask, no Kali has not jumped inside the Bays but she would if I let her ( I'm a mean cat mom when it comes to favorite bags![emoji23]) I posted this pic early this year but here she is so you can see her color. I love your hamster name!!! Molly "MOLEskin"because you love moles!! I get it/I [emoji173]️it! This is a fun tidbit I will not forget about you dear Mayfly! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490590



What a wonderful photo, Kendie; that is one stunning cat and she looks as though she's claiming that beautiful Bays for herself! [emoji7] 
I'm a real soft touch where cats are concerned and adopt any waif or stray who rolls up! When I got married and moved here, I caught all the strays and had them neutered or spayed; we're down to just four now, who wait on the patio twice a day to be fed (plus the one who turned up and moved in!) They cost me a small fortune but I never turn any away! [emoji192]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> What a wonderful photo, Kendie; that is one stunning cat and she looks as though she's claiming that beautiful Bays for herself! [emoji7]
> I'm a real soft touch where cats are concerned and adopt any waif or stray who rolls up! When I got married and moved here, I caught all the strays and had them neutered or spayed; we're down to just four now, who wait on the patio twice a day to be fed (plus the one who turned up and moved in!) They cost me a small fortune but I never turn any away! [emoji192]


(sorry for hogging chain gang)
Aw, that's wonderful of you Mayfly....you are a super kind soul. I'll tell my husband this tonight. I've done the same, in fact my dear Kali was 1 of the 3 kittens born from a stray momma cat at our previous home. We were able to catch them & find them homes through my veterinarian but we kept Kali & also the mother stray cat (so we have a true biological mom & daughter cat....they look identical but yet they act like they do not know 1 another!! Go figure!) Bless you kindhearted efforts with the helpless animals


----------



## MJDaisy

Enjoying my flame bayswater at Starbucks this morning [emoji173]️


----------



## Mayfly285

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3491102
> 
> 
> Enjoying my flame bayswater at Starbucks this morning [emoji173]️



What a stunningly gorgeous Bays, MJDaisy! [emoji7] Glad to see she's not on the floor! [emoji6]

I'm so envious of all you ladies with beautiful, vibrant red bags! (I have a flame, postman's lock cosmetics bag but that doesn't quite have the same "wow!" factor!)


----------



## NY2005

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3491102
> 
> 
> Enjoying my flame bayswater at Starbucks this morning [emoji173]️


Great pic. Looks nice where you are


----------



## Kendie26

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3491102
> 
> 
> Enjoying my flame bayswater at Starbucks this morning [emoji173]️



So strikingly beautiful[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I regret not doing it sooner and I picked up a couple of things - was quite impressed actually with how much was there
> 
> View attachment 3490445



Great purchases, Lou. I [emoji173]️ that scarf.
Hehehe. Somehow my bag charms end under the bed, too. [emoji38]



Kendie26 said:


> So nice seeing this chain on fire [emoji91]& everyone's great pics! I've been waiting to get out my mole grey Bays for fall/winter season. Adore this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490482





Kendie26 said:


> Well since you ask, no Kali has not jumped inside the Bays but she would if I let her ( I'm a mean cat mom when it comes to favorite bags![emoji23]) I posted this pic early this year but here she is so you can see her color. I love your hamster name!!! Molly "MOLEskin"because you love moles!! I get it/I [emoji173]️it! This is a fun tidbit I will not forget about you dear Mayfly! [emoji23][emoji8][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490590



This Bays is soooooo beautiful. As is your cat! A nice pair. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3491102
> 
> 
> Enjoying my flame bayswater at Starbucks this morning [emoji173]️



Just the right pop of colour in the morning!


----------



## Pessie

My trusty Dorset went to the clinic with me for a flu jab today, it rained and it didn't matter.  I love the colour of this bag on dull days.  (We were both very brave )


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Great purchases, Lou. I [emoji173]️ that scarf.
> Hehehe. Somehow my bag charms end under the bed, too. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Bays is soooooo beautiful. As is your cat! A nice pair. [emoji4]



Thanks Hun, so it's completely normal then [emoji12]

Hope you are well


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3491234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty Dorset went to the clinic with me for a flu jab today, it rained and it didn't matter.  I love the colour of this bag on dull days.  (We were both very brave )


Wow, what a perfect happy color to take on a rainy, flu jab day!!! Smart woman you are Pessie!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Great purchases, Lou. I [emoji173]️ that scarf.
> Hehehe. Somehow my bag charms end under the bed, too. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Bays is soooooo beautiful. As is your cat! A nice pair. [emoji4]


Thank you sweet Ludmilla! I'm probably a little "too proud" with flashing pics of my dear kitty....I just adore her to smitherines!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3491234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty Dorset went to the clinic with me for a flu jab today, it rained and it didn't matter.  I love the colour of this bag on dull days.  (We were both very brave )



Fabulous colour, Pessie! [emoji7] I hope you aren't feeling too knocked about by the jabbing experience ... [emoji53][emoji382]


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, what a perfect happy color to take on a rainy, flu jab day!!! Smart woman you are Pessie!


Thank you Kendie, it's such a useful bag and much tougher than it appears 



Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous colour, Pessie! [emoji7] I hope you aren't feeling too knocked about by the jabbing experience ... [emoji53][emoji382]


He he  flu jabs are sore aren't they?  My excuse for not doing much this afternoon


----------



## obscurity7

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3491234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty Dorset went to the clinic with me for a flu jab today, it rained and it didn't matter.  I love the colour of this bag on dull days.  (We were both very brave )


Such a sucker for that blue!  Love it!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3491234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty Dorset went to the clinic with me for a flu jab today, it rained and it didn't matter.  I love the colour of this bag on dull days.  (We were both very brave )


I just love that shade of cobalt blue, pessie. Absolutely delicious. Hope you take some time to rest after your flu jab; I got mine a few weeks ago and it wiped me out for an entire day!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3491234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty Dorset went to the clinic with me for a flu jab today, it rained and it didn't matter.  I love the colour of this bag on dull days.  (We were both very brave )


well done you both!
It looks very bright, i bet it's kinda what the doctor ordered for a dull autumn day, but do you find the thin straps comfy? strong enough? i watched this bag but never dared to pull the trigger...


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> well done you both!
> It looks very bright, i bet it's kinda what the doctor ordered for a dull autumn day, but do you find the thin straps comfy? strong enough? i watched this bag but never dared to pull the trigger...


Its very comfy to carry, fits easy over the shoulder and very lightweight.  If you weigh it down completely with heavy stuff the straps can dig in a bit, but I use it for trips to the library and just regular shopping and errands and that's not a problem at all.   I'd definitely recommend it.  It's also strong, (this is the second version of the bag with a thicker suede lining). I've had mine 2 years and the leather and straps haven't stretched anywhere, it looks delicate but it's not . Hope that helps!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Its very comfy to carry, fits easy over the shoulder and very lightweight.  If you weigh it down completely with heavy stuff the straps can dig in a bit, but I use it for trips to the library and just regular shopping and errands and that's not a problem at all.   I'd definitely recommend it.  It's also strong, (this is the second version of the bag with a thicker suede lining). I've had mine 2 years and the leather and straps haven't stretched anywhere, it looks delicate but it's not . Hope that helps!


it really does, thanks a lot for your reply! 
Great bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks Hun, so it's completely normal then [emoji12]
> 
> Hope you are well



Well, yes, thank you! I hope you are well, too. Hope you have tons of fun while spotting Mulberry bags.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Well, yes, thank you! I hope you are well, too. Hope you have tons of fun while spotting Mulberry bags.



Getting over man flu 

I've been lazy recently, let me think what I've spotted over the last month

A few Effie hobos, couple of dorsets, bays of course in various leathers and colours [emoji6][emoji6], mushroom Alice, Mitzi, sbs, both size Del Rey, a beautiful small black Kensington, small tessie satchel, bashed up Roxy, some fake mashup Daria's, oak daria hobo on my bus regularly, oh an Eliza too, went into mad jealous frenzy seeing a small buckle bays in black shrunken calf in Northampton the other week!!!!!!!!

Nearly forgot a large willow in oxblood 

Plenty at the sample sale last week, lost my bearings and just followed the ladies with M bags [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Getting over man flu
> 
> I've been lazy recently, let me think what I've spotted over the last month
> 
> A few Effie hobos, couple of dorsets, bays of course in various leathers and colours [emoji6][emoji6], mushroom Alice, Mitzi, sbs, both size Del Rey, a beautiful small black Kensington, small tessie satchel, bashed up Roxy, some fake mashup Daria's, oak daria hobo on my bus regularly, oh an Eliza too, went into mad jealous frenzy seeing a small buckle bays in black shrunken calf in Northampton the other week!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nearly forgot a large willow in oxblood
> 
> Plenty at the sample sale last week, lost my bearings and just followed the ladies with M bags [emoji12]



Oh no! Hope you get well, soon. The flu is so annoying! [emoji16]

Woah! You've seen tons of gorgeous bags. Hehehe. I can totally understand the mad jealous frenzy thanks to Miss Buckle. The small size is really good and the shrunken calf is tdf. 
One day when I visit London again, we definitely need to go bag spotting together. [emoji8]


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! Hope you get well, soon. The flu is so annoying! [emoji16]
> 
> Woah! You've seen tons of gorgeous bags. Hehehe. I can totally understand the mad jealous frenzy thanks to Miss Buckle. The small size is really good and the shrunken calf is tdf.
> One day when I visit London again, we definitely need to go bag spotting together. [emoji8]



Thank you! Anymore Chloe purchases? I haven't been over there for a while or the Bal threads

We can get a flask and sarnies and plonk ourselves on a bench somewhere and spot away [emoji23]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Getting over man flu
> 
> I've been lazy recently, let me think what I've spotted over the last month
> 
> A few Effie hobos, couple of dorsets, bays of course in various leathers and colours [emoji6][emoji6], mushroom Alice, Mitzi, sbs, both size Del Rey, a beautiful small black Kensington, small tessie satchel, bashed up Roxy, some fake mashup Daria's, oak daria hobo on my bus regularly, oh an Eliza too, went into mad jealous frenzy seeing a small buckle bays in black shrunken calf in Northampton the other week!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nearly forgot a large willow in oxblood
> 
> Plenty at the sample sale last week, lost my bearings and just followed the ladies with M bags [emoji12]



Hope you are feeling better. I sat next to a lady earlier and she had the large Freya in Oxblood. It looked smooshy and lovely. I said loving your mulberry! I didn't say Freya as I thought she would think I was a loon!


----------



## Louliu71

Cheating with Bal mini pompon thanks to Elaine for reminding me how lovely Bals are


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Cheating with Bal mini pompon thanks to Elaine for reminding me how lovely Bals are
> 
> View attachment 3492681


me too, cheating with Bal today...


----------



## obscurity7

ksuromax said:


> me too, cheating with Bal today...


Huh, are Bals the second favorite among Mulberry folks?  I can see where some of the aesthetics are similar enough to appeal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you! Anymore Chloe purchases? I haven't been over there for a while or the Bal threads
> 
> We can get a flask and sarnies and plonk ourselves on a bench somewhere and spot away [emoji23]



No, I am sitting very strictly on my greedy little fingers, BUT I am stalking medium Marcie satchels on the Bay. [emoji38]

Your black Bal is very pretty. You need to wear it more often.

London bag spotting program sounds lovely. [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

obscurity7 said:


> Huh, are Bals the second favorite among Mulberry folks?  I can see where some of the aesthetics are similar enough to appeal.


i guess it's just appreciation of good leather


----------



## Louliu71

obscurity7 said:


> Huh, are Bals the second favorite among Mulberry folks?  I can see where some of the aesthetics are similar enough to appeal.



There have been a few defectors recently [emoji846] but still can't quite shake off the lust for Mulberry


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> i guess it's just appreciation of good leather



Agree and can't fault the workmanship, I can't see a stitch out of place on mine and the smell of leather is divine too


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> No, I am sitting very strictly on my greedy little fingers, BUT I am stalking medium Marcie satchels on the Bay. [emoji38]
> 
> Your black Bal is very pretty. You need to wear it more often.
> 
> London bag spotting program sounds lovely. [emoji8]



Thanks and funny you should say that about Marcie, I haven't seen any for ages and there were two at London Bridge today, a black medium hobo and a really large grey colour satchel - gorgeous but as you know I am biased with my mini being my weekend bag at the mo 

Thanks for your lovely comments re my Bal,it won't be my last [emoji51]


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Agree and can't fault the workmanship, I can't see a stitch out of place on mine and the smell of leather is divine too


+1 
And another, and probably deeper love of mine is BV... absolutely fantastic make and just like M, leather gets only better with use and bags last for years!


----------



## Louliu71

MT @ M&S today


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> MT @ M&S today
> 
> View attachment 3493779



Glad to see that Mini T is out and about! [emoji4] Love your shoes, too.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Glad to see that Mini T is out and about! [emoji4] Love your shoes, too.



Thanks Luds, along with Ria I have a thing for converse

Ps I saw a lovely small black Freya on the commute home last night [emoji1]


----------



## Kendie26

Off to a gigantic orchard to pick apples w/ this guy...[emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'll have to be careful to not overload it with too much apple weight! [emoji519][emoji520][emoji519]


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> Cheating with Bal mini pompon thanks to Elaine for reminding me how lovely Bals are
> 
> View attachment 3492681



I join you in your Bal love Louliu! Adore your Pompon[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## Izzy48

Louliu71 said:


> There have been a few defectors recently [emoji846] but still can't quite shake off the lust for Mulberry


I agree, still love Mulberry!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks Luds, along with Ria I have a thing for converse
> 
> Ps I saw a lovely small black Freya on the commute home last night [emoji1]



I love converse, too. My last pair went into the dustbin this spring. Will get new ones next year.

Aww. Thanks for reporting another Mulb sighting. [emoji4]



Kendie26 said:


> Off to a gigantic orchard to pick apples w/ this guy...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493991
> 
> I'll have to be careful to not overload it with too much apple weight! [emoji519][emoji520][emoji519]



Have fun picking apples!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> I love converse, too. My last pair went into the dustbin this spring. Will get new ones next year.
> 
> Aww. Thanks for reporting another Mulb sighting. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun picking apples!



Thanks, my daughter thinks I have a problem with them, pot kettle black me thinks....... I think there is over 20 shoe boxes under her bed and that's not counting the ones without boxes !!! [emoji48] there are more than this around the house too


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, my daughter thinks I have a problem with them, pot kettle black me thinks....... I think there is over 20 shoe boxes under her bed and that's not counting the ones without boxes !!! [emoji48] there are more than this around the house too
> 
> View attachment 3494061


Hmmn, think its in the genes meself


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Hmmn, think its in the genes meself



Yeah, her dad has about 15 pairs of trainers, he's having a late mid life crisis [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Off to a gigantic orchard to pick apples w/ this guy...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493991
> 
> I'll have to be careful to not overload it with too much apple weight! [emoji519][emoji520][emoji519]


Oh, kendie, this is just adorable! Have fun apple-picking, dear. Does Mulberry still make canvas totes like this? (Not this particular design, obviously, but one for this season?) I'd *love* to have a cute tote like this!
BTW, the Balenciaga pouch you were asking about, that I posted in the other thread... I looked at my paperwork, and they called the color "bubblegum." That's actually a perfect name for it!


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> Yeah, her dad has about 15 pairs of trainers, he's having a late mid life crisis [emoji23]





Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, my daughter thinks I have a problem with them, pot kettle black me thinks....... I think there is over 20 shoe boxes under her bed and that's not counting the ones without boxes !!! [emoji48] there are more than this around the house too
> 
> View attachment 3494061





Pessie said:


> Hmmn, think its in the genes meself


 hysterical!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Oh, kendie, this is just adorable! Have fun apple-picking, dear. Does Mulberry still make canvas totes like this? (Not this particular design, obviously, but one for this season?) I'd *love* to have a cute tote like this!
> BTW, the Balenciaga pouch you were asking about, that I posted in the other thread... I looked at my paperwork, and they called the color "bubblegum." That's actually a perfect name for it!


Hi sweetest Elaine! Gosh, I don't know if Mulb makes these totes anymore...I bought it pre-loved & was told they were given out (maybe to VIP's) at the Fashion Week shows. I think Mooshooshoo confirmed this.(?)
@Mooshooshoo 
Oh wow, I once had a bubblegum Bal pouch (not your style)...it had faded a lot & was much lighter in person than your pic...yours is in way better condition!! Enjoy my dear


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Yeah, her dad has about 15 pairs of trainers, he's having a late mid life crisis [emoji23]



Shoe squirrels..... [emoji6]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Kendie26 said:


> Hi sweetest Elaine! Gosh, I don't know if Mulb makes these totes anymore...I bought it pre-loved & was told they were given out (maybe to VIP's) at the Fashion Week shows. I think Mooshooshoo confirmed this.(?)
> @Mooshooshoo
> Oh wow, I once had a bubblegum Bal pouch (not your style)...it had faded a lot & was much lighter in person than your pic...yours is in way better condition!! Enjoy my dear


They are given out as goodie bags during fashion week, but often the London boutiques have stock too. They frequently turn up on fleabay!


----------



## NY2005

Cheating this weekend with my one and only bal


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Cheating this weekend with my one and only bal


You picked a total winner for your only/first(?) Bal NY!! What an amazing view in your pic!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mooshooshoo said:


> They are given out as goodie bags during fashion week, but often the London boutiques have stock too. They frequently turn up on fleabay!


many thanks for confirming/reply Moo!


----------



## angelaboog

Hi can anyone authenticate a mulberry bag please


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Cheating this weekend with my one and only bal


The leather on your bag looks fabulous  and that view makes me dizzy just looking at the photo


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> You picked a total winner for your only/first(?) Bal NY!! What an amazing view in your pic!!


Thank you 'I've had this bal for two years, picked it up on sale for a bargain. I was in London this weekend, this is the view from our hotel room at the shard 46th floor. I took my new mini ostrich lily with me for the evening ( or so I thought) when we went to dinner I realised I hadn't packed it so the huge bal came to dinner and cocktails too!!!!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> The leather on your bag looks fabulous  and that view makes me dizzy just looking at the photo


I know, not great if you hate heights, this was at the shard, we then spent the evening on the 5oth floor at the cocktail bar. I'm still feeling the effects now.....I blame the altitude


----------



## Ludmilla

angelaboog said:


> Hi can anyone authenticate a mulberry bag please



You need to go to the authentication thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-mulberry-please-read-post-1-first.712624/

Please read the first post there, so you can post your question in the correct format.


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Thank you 'I've had this bal for two years, picked it up on sale for a bargain. I was in London this weekend, this is the view from our hotel room at the shard 46th floor. I took my new mini ostrich lily with me for the evening ( or so I thought) when we went to dinner I realised I hadn't packed it so the huge bal came to dinner and cocktails too!!!!



Great picture. Glad that your Bal had some fun. [emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> I know, not great if you hate heights, this was at the shard, we then spent the evening on the 5oth floor at the cocktail bar. I'm still feeling the effects now.....I blame the altitude


Must be the altitude  plus i reckon the lift was speeding, too.....  lol


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Thank you 'I've had this bal for two years, picked it up on sale for a bargain. I was in London this weekend, this is the view from our hotel room at the shard 46th floor. I took my new mini ostrich lily with me for the evening ( or so I thought) when we went to dinner I realised I hadn't packed it so the huge bal came to dinner and cocktails too!!!!


Double lucky you NY....the Bal on sale AND you have that mini ostrich lily I want so bad!!!


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> Cheating this weekend with my one and only bal


Wonderful bag, fabulous view, great photo!


----------



## Pessie

First outing - new scarf


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> First outing - new scarf
> 
> View attachment 3500078



This is a very pretty scarf!


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> This is a very pretty scarf!


Thanks! This is the one I bought in the last sale.  It's very cosy


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> First outing - new scarf
> 
> View attachment 3500078


Beautiful. A lovely pop,of,colour on this grey day


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> First outing - new scarf
> 
> View attachment 3500078


Beautiful, pessie... you & I are twins on this scarf!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> First outing - new scarf
> 
> View attachment 3500078



Lovely and those new purses have a similar pattern do you think?


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely and those new purses have a similar pattern do you think?


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> First outing - new scarf
> 
> View attachment 3500078



[emoji173]️[emoji106]So pretty [emoji7]Pessie! I'm so tempted to get one


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in Oxblood!!! 
My DH decided that it was too long to wait till X-mas and NY


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in Oxblood!!!
> My DH decided that it was too long to wait till X-mas and NY



I knew it!!!!! I knew you wouldn't be able to wait !!show us a pic of her in action


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in Oxblood!!!
> My DH decided that it was too long to wait till X-mas and NY


Hurray for an understanding DH!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in Oxblood!!!
> My DH decided that it was too long to wait till X-mas and NY


He he


----------



## ksuromax

lol
there's a reason actually... 
i didn't want to be so obviously cheeky to do it right before my BD, so i told him it would be my pressie for the NY and X-ms, but deep down inside i knew he would use her as my BD gift, so here she is, fully in my possession!


----------



## rakhee81

Pessie said:


> First outing - new scarf
> 
> View attachment 3500078



Love that pop of pink! And it looks super cosy too!


----------



## rakhee81

I was all by myself at work this morning catching up on paperwork-dark beige medium lily came along to keep me company!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> lol
> there's a reason actually...
> i didn't want to be so obviously cheeky to do it right before my BD, so i told him it would be my pressie for the NY and X-ms, but deep down inside i knew he would use her as my BD gift, so here she is, fully in my possession!


Clever girl!


----------



## ElainePG

rakhee81 said:


> I was all by myself at work this morning catching up on paperwork-dark beige medium lily came along to keep me company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500883


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Mayfly285

Black Somerset shoulder bag to support Leicester Tigers against Racing 92 last night! 27-17! [emoji106][emoji458]


----------



## CPrincessUK

None! On annual leave this week which I am using to sleep. Haha.
But took black regular lily with me to see Bridget Jones' baby last night. I am not usually a Bridget fan but this movie really was brilliant and laugh out loud funny. Even hubby enjoyed it.


----------



## CPrincessUK

rakhee81 said:


> I was all by myself at work this morning catching up on paperwork-dark beige medium lily came along to keep me company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500883


Very pretty!


----------



## Mayfly285

Graphite Bayswater during DD's shopping trip with friend. Holding up so far (me, not bag!) [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater during DD's shopping trip with friend. Holding up so far (me, not bag!) [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501802



Hope you enjoy using her. [emoji4]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater during DD's shopping trip with friend. Holding up so far (me, not bag!) [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501802


She's lovely mayfly, you can't get rid of her. Hope you survived shopping!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater during DD's shopping trip with friend. Holding up so far (me, not bag!) [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501802


Ooh graphite is looking gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Black Somerset shoulder bag to support Leicester Tigers against Racing 92 last night! 27-17! [emoji106][emoji458]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501566


Just look at that gorgeous *leatherrrrrrrrrrr*!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Graphite Bayswater during DD's shopping trip with friend. Holding up so far (me, not bag!) [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501802


Hang in there, mayfly! You may be flagging, but your Bayswater looks as sharp as can be!


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> She's lovely mayfly, you can't get rid of her. Hope you survived shopping!



I don't think I can part with this one, NY; she's a lovely bag, albeit heavy and currently sporting a tarnished lock plate, but I love the suede interior and she's a fabulously versatile colour! [emoji106]



CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh graphite is looking gorgeous!



Do I hear enabling there, CP?! [emoji6] Fear not, she's on the Squirrel Mayfly's keep list!



ElainePG said:


> Just look at that gorgeous *leatherrrrrrrrrrr*!



Thank you, Elaine! I bought this bag last year, in the York outlet, and love the leather too! She was a great bag in Norfolk last week; fab for toting around the shops, as she's light and tucks under the arm, and really robust, too! Definitely not on the Squirrel's nut dispersal pile! [emoji6]



ElainePG said:


> Hang in there, mayfly! You may be flagging, but your Bayswater looks as sharp as can be!



My word, Elaine, I really was flagging; I think age is catching up with me these days! It could also be that I have an inveterate dislike of being stuck inside several levels of featureless "shopping centre" stores which hold very little appeal for me ...
Oddly enough, walking around the little independent shops of the gorgeous Norfolk towns of Burnham Market and Holt last week was no problem at all (as my credit card will testify!)


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> I don't think I can part with this one, NY; she's a lovely bag, albeit heavy and currently sporting a tarnished lock plate, but I love the suede interior and she's a fabulously versatile colour! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> Do I hear enabling there, CP?! [emoji6] Fear not, she's on the Squirrel Mayfly's keep list!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine! I bought this bag last year, in the York outlet, and love the leather too! She was a great bag in Norfolk last week; fab for toting around the shops, as she's light and tucks under the arm, and really robust, too! Definitely not on the Squirrel's nut dispersal pile! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> My word, Elaine, I really was flagging; I think age is catching up with me these days! It could also be that I have an inveterate dislike of being stuck inside several levels of featureless "shopping centre" stores which hold very little appeal for me ...
> Oddly enough, walking around the little independent shops of the gorgeous Norfolk towns of Burnham Market and Holt last week was no problem at all (as my credit card will testify!)



Did you visit byfords for tea and cake on your trip to holt?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I don't think I can part with this one, NY; she's a lovely bag, albeit heavy and currently sporting a tarnished lock plate, but I love the suede interior and she's a fabulously versatile colour! [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> Do I hear enabling there, CP?! [emoji6] Fear not, she's on the Squirrel Mayfly's keep list!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Elaine! I bought this bag last year, in the York outlet, and love the leather too! She was a great bag in Norfolk last week; fab for toting around the shops, as she's light and tucks under the arm, and really robust, too! Definitely not on the Squirrel's nut dispersal pile! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> My word, Elaine, I really was flagging; I think age is catching up with me these days! It could also be that I have an inveterate dislike of being stuck inside several levels of featureless "shopping centre" stores which hold very little appeal for me ...
> Oddly enough, walking around the little independent shops of the gorgeous Norfolk towns of Burnham Market and Holt last week was no problem at all (as my credit card will testify!)


Yup guilty as charged.


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Did you visit byfords for tea and cake on your trip to holt?



Sadly not, NY; I'll add this for my next visit!
I was staying with friends, who had rented a lovely house for a week, so I was in their hands. They know the area really well, and we saw and did loads of things. I loved how everywhere was so dog friendly!
It was really busy when we stopped off in Holt, so we had the afternoon tea in The Folly Tearoom - which was delicious and more than we could manage at one sitting (they boxed up our excess cakes for us!) [emoji513][emoji477]️


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in oxblood, heading for a post BD drink night out


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood, heading for a post BD drink night out


Beautiful bag, and a perfect match with your flats!


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood, heading for a post BD drink night out



What a beauty, ksuromax! [emoji7] Belated birthday greetings to you! [emoji320][emoji324][emoji322]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> What a beauty, ksuromax! [emoji7] Belated birthday greetings to you! [emoji320][emoji324][emoji322]


Thank you


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood, heading for a post BD drink night out


There are no words great enough to compliment that gorgeous oxblood color (& I think you know I'm a Lily girl) so double BIG LOVE!! Looks awesome on you girl.
Is today your special day....if so, HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY (or maybe belated happy wishes)


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> There are no words great enough to compliment that gorgeous oxblood color (& I think you know I'm a Lily girl) so double BIG LOVE!! Looks awesome on you girl.
> Is today your special day....if so, HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY (or maybe belated happy wishes)


i know you are  thank you  
it was on Sunday, but it worked for all of us to get together (and ) only last night, so i had extended celebration mood


----------



## CPrincessUK

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood, heading for a post BD drink night out


Lily looks gorgeous and I love your shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

CPrincessUK said:


> Lily looks gorgeous and I love your shoes.


Thank you 
they are by TOD's


----------



## CPrincessUK

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> they are by TOD's


Thanks 
I have already been naughty ordering dresses for the upcoming Christmas party season so added to my never ending list of things I want!


----------



## ksuromax

CPrincessUK said:


> Thanks
> I have already been naughty ordering dresses for the upcoming Christmas party season so added to my never ending list of things I want!


Lol
a girl can never have enough of shoes and bags, that's what the hols are made for! Bring them on! X-mas, new year, chinese NY, st V,  Women's day, Easter.... .


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Lol
> a girl can never have enough of shoes and bags, that's what the hols are made for! Bring them on! *X-mas, new year, chinese NY, st V,  Women's day, Easter.*... .


I like the way you think, Kendie! And let's not forget President's Day and Groundhog Day! Not to mention Australia Day, Super Bowl Sunday, Mardi Gras, St. Patrick's Day, and Passover!


----------



## Ahardiva

Taking my mini lily in metallic mushroom goat out for Friday night dinner [emoji5]


----------



## ElainePG

Ahardiva said:


> Taking my mini lily in metallic mushroom goat out for Friday night dinner [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3505937


What a lovely bag!


----------



## Louliu71

Ahardiva said:


> Taking my mini lily in metallic mushroom goat out for Friday night dinner [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3505937



Soooo pretty


----------



## Mayfly285

Ahardiva said:


> Taking my mini lily in metallic mushroom goat out for Friday night dinner [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3505937



She's stunning, Ahardiva, and so classy!


----------



## NY2005

Ahardiva said:


> Taking my mini lily in metallic mushroom goat out for Friday night dinner [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3505937



This is a fabulous lily, I cant believe she passed me by. Have a fab nite out with her


----------



## Kendie26

Ahardiva said:


> Taking my mini lily in metallic mushroom goat out for Friday night dinner [emoji5]
> 
> View attachment 3505937


 we are bag twins! It's 1 of my all-time favorite bags ever....looks GREAT on you!!


----------



## kipje90

I never post here, but I love this little bag. Taking it with me today to run some errands.


----------



## Mayfly285

kipje90 said:


> View attachment 3506394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never post here, but I love this little bag. Taking it with me today to run some errands.



What a little stunner, kipje; so glad you posted today! [emoji106]  Is she the Mini Lily? Which leather, colour etc is she? How much does she hold? She's gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## CPrincessUK

ksuromax said:


> i've been inspired by all those lovelies in oxblood you posted recently, dear Mulberry fans, so i thought i'd join the club!
> My Daria hobo in oxblood, she smells so yummy, i can't stop stroking and sniffing her!


Just going through this thread as it is one of my faves. Love your new oxblood. I own the first iteration of it!
Like your different coloured nail polish too. Very chic.


----------



## Ahardiva

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone [emoji4] one of my favourite bags!


----------



## kipje90

Mayfly285 said:


> What a little stunner, kipje; so glad you posted today! [emoji106]  Is she the Mini Lily? Which leather, colour etc is she? How much does she hold? She's gorgeous! [emoji7]







It is a mini Lily in rose petal, grained calfskin. I bought her in april 2015, if I remember correctly. What fits is an iPhone 6/7, my keys, I mostly put a debit card in one of the card slots, a lipstick and then I still have room to spare. I also made a picture of when I use my Louis Vuitton vernis card holder, also an iPhone 6 is in there and my keys. As you can see, it is quite bulky then. I like to use this bag when I am flying, because it fits my passport exactly, phone, boarding pass, debit card, and again, I still have room to spare then. Really, a spacious bag.


----------



## Louliu71

kipje90 said:


> View attachment 3506514
> View attachment 3506515
> 
> 
> It is a mini Lily in rose petal, grained calfskin. I bought her in april 2015, if I remember correctly. What fits is an iPhone 6/7, my keys, I mostly put a debit card in one of the card slots, a lipstick and then I still have room to spare. I also made a picture of when I use my Louis Vuitton vernis card holder, also an iPhone 6 is in there and my keys. As you can see, it is quite bulky then. I like to use this bag when I am flying, because it fits my passport exactly, phone, boarding pass, debit card, and again, I still have room to spare then. Really, a spacious bag.



Welcome and such a cute bag! Post more often [emoji846]


----------



## ElainePG

kipje90 said:


> View attachment 3506394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never post here, but I love this little bag. Taking it with me today to run some errands.


Beautiful... what a pretty color! Is it peach? Looks terrific against those gold plates!!!


----------



## kipje90

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and such a cute bag! Post more often [emoji846]



I probably will! Thinking about getting another cute Lily!



ElainePG said:


> Beautiful... what a pretty color! Is it peach? Looks terrific against those gold plates!!!



Thank you. It is rose petal, fell immediately in love when I saw it [emoji173]️


----------



## J.A.N.

I haven't carried a Mulberry for ages but today this beauty came out Mulberry Mini Kelly in Black.


----------



## ElainePG

J.A.N. said:


> I haven't carried a Mulberry for ages but today this beauty came out Mulberry Mini Kelly in Black.
> View attachment 3506834
> View attachment 3506835


What a sweet little bag!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

JAN how do you like carrying your Birkin please?


----------



## J.A.N.

Ukpandagirl said:


> JAN how do you like carrying your Birkin please?



I haven't carried it as yet lol
It is an amazing bag though.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

J.A.N. said:


> I haven't carried it as yet lol
> It is an amazing bag though.



How come you've not used her?  Have you seen the zipped bayswater that's come out??


----------



## Kendie26

kipje90 said:


> View attachment 3506394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never post here, but I love this little bag. Taking it with me today to run some errands.


Mini Lily's just make me happy.....I adore yours in that petal color....just LOVELY!


----------



## Mayfly285

In Costa with shiny grain pumpkin Bayswater [emoji316]  Not a good representation of her colour- I'll try again later, in natural light!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3508181


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayfly285 said:


> In Costa with shiny grain pumpkin Bayswater [emoji316]  Not a good representation of her colour- I'll try again later, in natural light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508181



Posing with pumpkins!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Posing with pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 3508278



Lovely photo  'fess up Mayfly - you have a Bayswater for every season don't you?!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Posing with pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 3508278


What fun! Happy Halloween!


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Posing with pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 3508278


Oh, this is beautiful￼￼


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Posing with pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 3508278



Beautiful, one of my favourite leather types


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Posing with pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 3508278


Happy Halloween ( I am a Halloween grinch, I can't bear it) BUT I will make an exception for your Bayswater. Love it. That's not twice in a week you've carried a bays is it mayfly? people will talk.


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Happy Halloween ( I am a Halloween grinch, I can't bear it) BUT I will make an exception for your Bayswater. Love it. That's not twice in a week you've carried a bays is it mayfly? people will talk.



Lol, me too, lights off, porch locked, curtains drawn [emoji51]


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Lovely photo  'fess up Mayfly - you have a Bayswater for every season don't you?!



Noooooo ... [emoji38] How could you say this, Pessie?! [emoji6] There I was, thinking I could move on some unused Bayswaters, and you put this idea into my mind: I almost have a Bayswater for every MONTH! [emoji5] Now I'm thinking I need a twelfth one! The question is, which one for which month? (I need to post a family photo!) [emoji991]



ElainePG said:


> What fun! Happy Halloween!



The pumpkins are now carved (can't find the confounded tea lights, though ... [emoji53]) Miss Pumpkin Bays stayed well clear of knives! 
Happy Halloween to you, Elaine, across the pond! My American friend held the most amazing Halloween party on Saturday, complete with treasure hunt around the village and a "locked room" game! [emoji316][emoji887][emoji317]



remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is beautiful￼￼



Thank you, rs; she deserves more than one week's outing per year! [emoji5]



Louliu71 said:


> Beautiful, one of my favourite leather types



Thank you, Louliu; the grain is quite large, and its shiny nature makes it stand out even more! It's unusual, but in a good way, I think! [emoji6]


----------



## J.A.N.

Ukpandagirl said:


> How come you've not used her?  Have you seen the zipped bayswater that's come out??



No don't even look at Mulberry anymore but will take a peek now 

Haven't had the time with a newborn I have my hands full at the moment and using crossbody and shoulder bags much more. 

Bought this Hermes Petit H Deer  charm to match it when I decide to use it.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> No don't even look at Mulberry anymore but will take a peek now
> 
> Haven't had the time with a newborn I have my hands full at the moment and using crossbody and shoulder bags much more.
> 
> Just Bought this Hermes Petit H Deer charm to match it when I decide to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508523


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Happy Halloween ( I am a Halloween grinch, I can't bear it) BUT I will make an exception for your Bayswater. Love it. That's not twice in a week you've carried a bays is it mayfly? people will talk.



Indeed it is, NY! [emoji6] I'm trying to see how wearable they are outside a work situation. Thus far, I'm doing ok - I think!
I'm not a Halloween fan per se, but I always get conned into getting pumpkins for carving and my American friend throws an amazing Halloween party. [emoji316]



Louliu71 said:


> Lol, me too, lights off, porch locked, curtains drawn [emoji51]



Thus would be me, Louliu, but for the fact nobody ventures down our farm drive! [emoji6]
This year, my American friend created a treasure hunt around her village for the children at her party, rather than trick and treating, with some parents (the ghouls!) lurking behind trees/in bushes etc leaping out and terrifying them! I was accompanying a group and it was great fun! [emoji317]


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> No don't even look at Mulberry anymore but will take a peek now
> 
> Haven't had the time with a newborn I have my hands full at the moment and using crossbody and shoulder bags much more.
> 
> Bought this Hermes Petit H Deer  charm to match it when I decide to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508523



Congratulations on your newborn, dear J.A.N; it's great to "see" you after so long!
Fabulous charm! [emoji7] Which Birkin do you have? X


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> Congratulations on your newborn, dear J.A.N; it's great to "see" you after so long!
> Fabulous charm! [emoji7] Which Birkin do you have? X



Thanks Mayfly trying to be good now and staying away.
This one Hermes 35 Togo in Iris


----------



## Mayfly285

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks Mayfly trying to be good now and staying away.
> This one Hermes 35 Togo in Iris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508529
> View attachment 3508530
> View attachment 3508531
> View attachment 3508534
> View attachment 3508535



What a stunner, J.A.N! [emoji7] I've been debating whether to consolidate all of my bags (or 99% of them!) into one Birkin ... [emoji848] My motto should be: "Life is short. Buy the bag. Use the bag. Or lose the bag." I hang onto bags I love aesthetically but never use, which is ridiculous...
How did you come by your pretty Birkin, btw? Do you still have your gorgeous Chanel? I remember how I used my chocolate regular Anthony and Kate Spade patent Victoria baby bag to death when I had a newborn!


----------



## J.A.N.

Mayfly285 said:


> What a stunner, J.A.N! [emoji7] I've been debating whether to consolidate all of my bags (or 99% of them!) into one Birkin ... [emoji848]
> How did you come by yours? Do you still have your gorgeous Chanel?



Thanks ive had had it quite a while and yes lots have gone for it I only have a total of 12 bags less Mulberry more Vuitton and Chanel quality and nit quantity as they say.
I have two Chanels left one jumbo navy caviar  and one one prestige part boy part  burgundy flap along with lots of access.
I ordered a belt bag from VC but it looks like that might not cone now as the seller hasn't sent it as yet. I would love one a Chanel mini. If you are getting rid of all your bags think long and hard as it is a real starus and series purchase 


If all your bags are going for the birkin think long and hard as it's the only bag you will have it is handheld only but def worth it if you ask me
You need at least one other bag to use more than the birkin so it stays in good shape


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Posing with pumpkins!
> 
> View attachment 3508278


So, so, SO utterly dreamy.....that color & leather is out of this world phenomenal! GREAT pic & bag!


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Happy Halloween ( I am a Halloween grinch, I can't bear it) BUT I will make an exception for your Bayswater. Love it. That's not twice in a week you've carried a bays is it mayfly? people will talk.





Louliu71 said:


> Lol, me too, lights off, porch locked, curtains drawn [emoji51]


I couldn't resist replying as you both seriously cracked me up w/ this....I (me & DH) join you as Halloween grinches as well!!! My "excuse" is we are in a remote area & never get any trick or treaters, but I've never been a fan of the holiday anyway.


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> So, so, SO utterly dreamy.....that color & leather is out of this world phenomenal! GREAT pic & bag!



Thank you, dear Kendie; she's out and about again today, channelling the Autumn chill in the air! [emoji260][emoji262]


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> I couldn't resist replying as you both seriously cracked me up w/ this....I (me & DH) join you as Halloween grinches as well!!! My "excuse" is we are in a remote area & never get any trick or treaters, but I've never been a fan of the holiday anyway.



I think there are lots of Halloween grinches  grinch and proud! Although I did have to go to two Halloween parties with my young daughters, I don't mind that too much, it's the door knocking at all hours I'm not a fan of.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> I think there are lots of Halloween grinches  grinch and proud! Although I did have to go to two Halloween parties with my young daughters, I don't mind that too much, it's the door knocking at all hours I'm not a fan of.


+1 and especially when the littłe darlings have deeper voices than ones own.....


----------



## Kendie26

Love my mole grey Bays & decided to be " bold" with the plaid side of my reversible jacket


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> I think there are lots of Halloween grinches  grinch and proud! Although I did have to go to two Halloween parties with my young daughters, I don't mind that too much, it's the door knocking at all hours I'm not a fan of.



I couldn't get passed them as I walked home from the station, had to walk in the blinking road, fortunately the roads are quiet my way 

There should be a rule, if the house isn't decorated, don't bother knocking! 

How miserable is that [emoji848]


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> +1 and especially when the littłe darlings have deeper voices than ones own.....



Lol, my neighbour was out with his kids, he was wearing a witches hat lol


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, my neighbour was out with his kids, he was wearing a witches hat lol


Cute


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Love my mole grey Bays & decided to be " bold" with the plaid side of my reversible jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509126


I love your plaid jacket, kendie... it's such a perfect match with your mole grey Bays!


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> I couldn't get passed them as I walked home from the station, had to walk in the blinking road, fortunately the roads are quiet my way
> 
> There should be a rule, if the house isn't decorated, don't bother knocking!
> 
> How miserable is that [emoji848]



Not miserable - sensible, Louliu! [emoji106] A lot of people feel intimidated by random knocking at night; a lit pumpkin indicates they're willing participants in the villages around here. 
Furthermore, I think unless you are a child or parent don't go knocking. Full stop.


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Love my mole grey Bays & decided to be " bold" with the plaid side of my reversible jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509126



Glad you a) embraced your plaid side and b) took Miss Mole with you, dear Kendie; you look fantastic and Moley looks amazing against the plaid! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Not miserable - sensible, Louliu! [emoji106] A lot of people feel intimidated by random knocking at night; a lit pumpkin indicates they're willing participants in the villages around here.
> Furthermore, I think unless you are a child or parent don't go knocking. Full stop.





Louliu71 said:


> I couldn't get passed them as I walked home from the station, had to walk in the blinking road, fortunately the roads are quiet my way
> 
> There should be a rule, if the house isn't decorated, don't bother knocking!
> 
> How miserable is that [emoji848]


I am in absolute hysterics!!! THank you both for this laugh, from a fellow halloween Grinchmate of yours..xoxo!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> I love your plaid jacket, kendie... it's such a perfect match with your mole grey Bays!





Mayfly285 said:


> Glad you a) embraced your plaid side and b) took Miss Mole with you, dear Kendie; you look fantastic and Moley looks amazing against the plaid! [emoji7][emoji106]


Merci dearest ladies! I thought I'd give the plaid a whirl because of the colors w/ the Bays.  Appreciate your kind sentiments, as always ...


----------



## Taimi

rakhee81 said:


> I was all by myself at work this morning catching up on paperwork-dark beige medium lily came along to keep me company!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3500883



This is gorgeous!  Is the colour in the pic true to life? It looks so different in different pics! There's one Lily in dark beige on eBay and it looks almost khaki in photos. In yours it's just lovely!


----------



## allyloupuppy

Kendie26 said:


> Love my mole grey Bays & decided to be " bold" with the plaid side of my reversible jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509126


Hi Kendie! This looks great with your plaid coat


----------



## Kendie26

allyloupuppy said:


> Hi Kendie! This looks great with your plaid coat


A big happy hello & hug back at you allyloupuppy! Thanks so much! Hope life is treating you fabulously!


----------



## remainsilly

My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
As does pink mousie toy.


----------



## MiniMabel

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812



RS, I'm so sorry to hear this......sending your and your buddy a hug.......


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812



Bless you both, dear rs; I'm so very, very sorry to read your sad news. Big hugs to you both. [emoji8]


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812


Sorry to hear your news remains, lots of sad news around at the moment. Have lots of cuddles with your furry friend, sending you a cyber hug.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812


Oh, rs, how very sad. That's a tough one. Sending both of you a (gentle) hug.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812



Oh RS, do sorry to hear this

[emoji8]


----------



## mrslancaster531

Swanky said:


> Post which Mulberry you're carrying today!
> 
> 
> The previous thread was too long and was archived, here for reference:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/which-mulberry-are-you-carrying-today-628443.html


Bayswater is always the classic one


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all￼
He destroyed my new rug, whilst attacking unattended shoes.
So being his same cat self, right through to the end.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812


Oh gosh I'm so sorry to hear this about your dear cat. Glad he enjoyed attacking your shoes though. We just lost 1 of our beloved cats 2 weeks ago that looks EXACTLY like yours...a pretty black & white girl cat who would have been 18 years old in a few weeks. No doubt you will cherish all of the moments you have with yours. xoxo


----------



## coolmelondew

Out and about with alexa yesterday!


----------



## ElainePG

coolmelondew said:


> Out and about with alexa yesterday!


Gorgeous! Is it buffalo?


----------



## amstevens714

remainsilly said:


> My old buddy was diagnosed with bone cancer.
> Reliable & fave oxblood nvt bays adds bit of comfort to day.
> As does pink mousie toy.
> View attachment 3511812



I'm so so sorry. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## coolmelondew

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Is it buffalo?



yup it is! I'm so surprised by the quality of the leather - it was all mangled when it got caught in the trolley wheels of a suitcase last week, but here it is none the worse for wear =)


----------



## Mayfly285

coolmelondew said:


> yup it is! I'm so surprised by the quality of the leather - it was all mangled when it got caught in the trolley wheels of a suitcase last week, but here it is none the worse for wear =)



Stunning Lexy, coolmelon; she looks great in the classic black! And evidently very durable, too!
I still wish I'd bought the foggy grey Lexy, from a few seasons back, but I was dissuaded by the SA in my local store! Odd behaviour, I thought, but they said it looked a bluey-grey (which I quite liked). Do you have any other Lexy ladies?


----------



## Mayfly285

Miss Womble got all festive in Costa this morning and ordered a gingerbread latte. Sadly, the little fellow suffered death by drowning in whipped cream before he could be devoured ...


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Miss Womble got all festive in Costa this morning and ordered a gingerbread latte. Sadly, the little fellow suffered death by drowning in whipped cream before he could be devoured ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514527


That looks amazing , bag and coffee that is!


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> That looks amazing , bag and coffee that is!



The cream had little gold stars scattered over it; it was almost too pretty to drink, although Miss Womble managed to get her straps in the cream! You could definitely taste the gingerbread flavour, but I shudder to calculate the calorific intake!  It will be a once-only (pre) Christmas treat, I'm thinking! [emoji5]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Miss Womble got all festive in Costa this morning and ordered a gingerbread latte. Sadly, the little fellow suffered *death by drowning in whipped cream* before he could be devoured ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514527


What a way to go!


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Miss Womble got all festive in Costa this morning and ordered a gingerbread latte. Sadly, the little fellow suffered death by drowning in whipped cream before he could be devoured ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514527


what on earth could possibly be better than this?!! Adore this pic & caption...& no doubt the calories were WELL WORTH IT dear Mayfly!


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> Miss Womble got all festive in Costa this morning and ordered a gingerbread latte. Sadly, the little fellow suffered death by drowning in whipped cream before he could be devoured ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514527



I love this bag Mayfly!! It looks perfect for these grey days.. And the pic is great too 
That's enjoying life


----------



## flyvetjo

Oak Jacquetta - my favourite mulberry of all time!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in oxblood, i am so in love with this bag!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Poppy red nvt bays
Gashlycrumb tinies(Edward Gorey) shirt
bronze anatomical heart(lost apostle) necklace
And red converse.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays
> Gashlycrumb tinies(Edward Gorey) shirt
> bronze anatomical heart(lost apostle) necklace
> And red converse.
> View attachment 3516823


A perfect look, remainsilly. I'm an Edward Gorey fan, too.  Love his dark (very, very dark!) humor.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red nvt bays
> Gashlycrumb tinies(Edward Gorey) shirt
> bronze anatomical heart(lost apostle) necklace
> And red converse.
> View attachment 3516823



Loving this whole look, dear rs! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> What a way to go!



There are definitely worse ways, Elaine! [emoji6]



Kendie26 said:


> what on earth could possibly be better than this?!! Adore this pic & caption...& no doubt the calories were WELL WORTH IT dear Mayfly!



Thank you, dear Kendie; I took a final swig and nearly choked on the soggy remains of Mr G, lurking forgotten at the bottom of the glass! [emoji15]



Gringach said:


> I love this bag Mayfly!! It looks perfect for these grey days.. And the pic is great too
> That's enjoying life



It was quite amusing how my friends no longer bat an eyelid at my photographic antics, but set about rearranging their glasses and plates to create a space! They were even concerned that Womble would end up with cream on her suede! [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all.
Went to see Inferno, newest da Vinci code series movie.
Bit apocalyptic/hellfire. So some red & Gorey felt right.


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> They were even concerned that Womble would end up with cream on her suede!


And yet, this scenerio would be my personal version of bag heaven.
As long as suede was undamaged & cream tasty.


----------



## Slowhand

Tobacco Effie ready for the grocery shop .


----------



## ElainePG

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3517402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco Effie ready for the grocery shop .


Love the little stamped Mulberry tree on the flap. This is a classic!


----------



## Slowhand

ElainePG said:


> Love the little stamped Mulberry tree on the flap. This is a classic!


Good old fashioned Mulberry DNA


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3517402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco Effie ready for the grocery shop .



The leather glows like honey. So very pretty. [emoji173]️ Definitely need to keep my eyes on the pre-loved market. That bag jumped right on my wishlist. [emoji4]


----------



## Slowhand

Duplicate post - no idea why the font is like this !!?


----------



## Slowhand

Ludmilla said:


> The leather glows like honey. So very pretty. [emoji173]️ Definitely need to keep my eyes on the pre-loved market. That bag jumped right on my wishlist. [emoji4]



http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/effie-appreciation-club-join-us-wont-you.459383/

Post 196  to see her when she became mine 7 years ago


----------



## Ellie87

Going to watch the rugby in Edinburgh.. A lovely bright winter's day for a Bryn outing  (my first pic post)

View media item 1157


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/effie-appreciation-club-join-us-wont-you.459383/
> 
> Post 196  to see her when she became mine 7 years ago


Looks just the same, and just as lovely


----------



## Pessie

Ellie87 said:


> Going to watch the rugby in Edinburgh.. A lovely bright winter's day for a Bryn outing  (my first pic post)
> 
> View media item 1157


I can't see your picture for some reason


----------



## Ludmilla

Slowhand said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/effie-appreciation-club-join-us-wont-you.459383/
> 
> Post 196  to see her when she became mine 7 years ago



Thank you. That thread is an enabler. [emoji38]

Took Miss Pickle out of her dustbag today for running some errands.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. That thread is an enabler. [emoji38]
> 
> Took Miss Pickle out of her dustbag today for running some errands.
> 
> View attachment 3519014


Ooh, what are those boots I spy in the corner, they look great!?


----------



## Slowhand

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. That thread is an enabler. [emoji38]
> 
> Took Miss Pickle out of her dustbag today for running some errands.
> 
> View attachment 3519014


Beautiful colour -  just up my street.


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. That thread is an enabler. [emoji38]
> 
> Took Miss Pickle out of her dustbag today for running some errands.
> 
> View attachment 3519014



Oh your Ms Pickle is such a beauty!
And yes, what or those boots?


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Ooh, what are those boots I spy in the corner, they look great!?





Slowhand said:


> Beautiful colour -  just up my street.





Gringach said:


> Oh your Ms Pickle is such a beauty!
> And yes, what or those boots?



Thank you ladies! [emoji173]️
Those boots? Just my more than ten years old Doc Martens.


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! [emoji173]️
> Those boots? Just my more than ten years old Doc Martens.
> 
> View attachment 3519064



They are really nice


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! [emoji173]️
> Those boots? Just my more than ten years old Doc Martens.
> 
> View attachment 3519064


Fab!  I have some like these (not DMs though) that have a sheepskin lining which I love.  Yours are very pretty


----------



## Ellie87

Pessie said:


> I can't see your picture for some reason



Humm.. Maybe it was my privacy settings? Fail!  Is it visible now?x


----------



## Pessie

Ellie87 said:


> Humm.. Maybe it was my privacy settings? Fail!  Is it visible now?x


Yes!  Thanks for posting, I haven't seen that colour before


----------



## Mayfly285

Ellie87 said:


> Going to watch the rugby in Edinburgh.. A lovely bright winter's day for a Bryn outing  (my first pic post)
> 
> View media item 1157



Sorry about the result, Ellie; we really felt for Scotland ... [emoji53] (I can't see your Bryn beauty, either!)
Happier day for us at Twickenham - despite the drizzle, England won 37:21 against South Africa.
Truly duff photo of small oak Antony (better photo of man's head!) [emoji849]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. That thread is an enabler. [emoji38]
> 
> Took Miss Pickle out of her dustbag today for running some errands.
> 
> View attachment 3519014



Fab bag/boots combo, Ludmilla! [emoji106] I've always adored your gorgeous Miss Pickle! [emoji7]


----------



## Ellie87

Mayfly285 said:


> Sorry about the result, Ellie; we really felt for Scotland ... [emoji53] (I can't see your Bryn beauty, either!)
> Happier day for us at Twickenham - despite the drizzle, England won 37:21 against South Africa.
> Truly duff photo of small oak Antony (better photo of man's head!) [emoji849]
> View attachment 3519484



Thanks! Yeah it was so close.. Never mind, next time! Yours was a great game too, you played really well! (We watched the highlights when we got home).


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! [emoji173]️
> Those boots? Just my more than ten years old Doc Martens.
> 
> View attachment 3519064


Major LOVE your DM's....adorable!!! I want a pair!! (& your bag of course) Hope all is well dear Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> They are really nice



Thank you! [emoji4]



Pessie said:


> Fab!  I have some like these (not DMs though) that have a sheepskin lining which I love.  Yours are very pretty



Thank you! [emoji4] Hehehe. Your boots sound comfy and warm. 



Mayfly285 said:


> Fab bag/boots combo, Ludmilla! [emoji106] I've always adored your gorgeous Miss Pickle! [emoji7]



Aww. Thank you. Your Anthony is very pretty, too. He has an exciting life!



Kendie26 said:


> Major LOVE your DM's....adorable!!! I want a pair!! (& your bag of course) Hope all is well dear Ludmilla



Thank you dear Kendie. DMs are great shoes. I have more than one pair. But, they are really a PITA when new.
Yes, everthing is well. Hope you are well, too. [emoji4]


----------



## amstevens714

Please excuse the mess in the room, Xmas stuff is already everywhere lol. Absolutely loving my quilted Cara! Really the best mommy bag around.


----------



## Kendie26

amstevens714 said:


> Please excuse the mess in the room, Xmas stuff is already everywhere lol. Absolutely loving my quilted Cara! Really the best mommy bag around.
> 
> View attachment 3520064


 Wow you look really GREAT....& that jacket is AMAZING!! I'm drooling


----------



## Louliu71

amstevens714 said:


> Please excuse the mess in the room, Xmas stuff is already everywhere lol. Absolutely loving my quilted Cara! Really the best mommy bag around.
> 
> View attachment 3520064



Lovely bag, how's the mini Marcie?

I was cheating with mine today


----------



## amstevens714

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you look really GREAT....& that jacket is AMAZING!! I'm drooling



A www thanks Kendie! It's INC international concepts. They have a cute sweater at Macy's right now I'm considering


----------



## amstevens714

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely bag, how's the mini Marcie?
> 
> I was cheating with mine today



Still loving the mini Marcie too. It's great when I need to have my baby bag. This bag really suffices for both as a momma though, which is nice. Sometimes I just don't want to have to lug the baby bag around!


----------



## ElainePG

My Pheasant Green Alexa. 
C.T.B. (Canterbury The Bear) snuck into the photo when I wasn't looking. He does that sometimes.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> My Pheasant Green Alexa.
> C.T.B. (Canterbury The Bear) snuck into the photo when I wasn't looking. He does that sometimes.
> View attachment 3522034


Bear AND turtle?!?!
I die of joy!
Bag nice, too.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Bear AND turtle?!?!
> I die of joy!
> Bag nice, too.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Will be carrying electric blue Bayswater tomorrow. Her first wear for the season so she is excited!


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Will be carrying electric blue Bayswater tomorrow. Her first wear for the season so she is excited!



Me too! I'm expecting a photo or two, dear CP! [emoji6][emoji991]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> My Pheasant Green Alexa.
> C.T.B. (Canterbury The Bear) snuck into the photo when I wasn't looking. He does that sometimes.
> View attachment 3522034



Ooh! I need three eyes to simultaneously ogle gorgeous Lexy, cute Bear and cheeky Turtle! [emoji102][emoji872]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh! I need three eyes to simultaneously ogle gorgeous Lexy, cute Bear and cheeky Turtle! [emoji102][emoji872]


Thank you, mayfly!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> My Pheasant Green Alexa.
> C.T.B. (Canterbury The Bear) snuck into the photo when I wasn't looking. He does that sometimes.
> View attachment 3522034



Too cute to find the right /best words!!! Wonderful bag & pic Elaine!! [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji106]


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Too cute to find the right /best words!!! Wonderful bag & pic Elaine!! [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji106]


Thank you, kendie! You are sweet!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Just for you Mayfly


----------



## Kendie26

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3523904
> View attachment 3523905
> 
> Just for you Mayfly



Ahhhh there are no words great enough for THAT color!!! Lucky you CPrincessUK!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

I also had my beloved mole grey Bays out for work, along with my new Chanel tweed reissue [emoji4]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhhh there are no words great enough for THAT color!!! Lucky you CPrincessUK!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


She got lots of compliments  May use her again next week!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Kendie26 said:


> I also had my beloved mole grey Bays out for work, along with my new Chanel tweed reissue [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523921


Oh such gorgeous bags and you get to use them both at the same time! Hehe. Mole grey is very pretty. Is she lighter than graphite grey?


----------



## Kendie26

CPrincessUK said:


> Oh such gorgeous bags and you get to use them both at the same time! Hehe. Mole grey is very pretty. Is she lighter than graphite grey?


Thanks CP! Yes, probably half the time I just bring my Bays or a large tote & then the other half of time I do bring a smaller bag for going out w/ clients or after work.
I think (but am not 100%) that mole grey is slightly lighter than graphite grey based on pics (but I've never see graphite in person)
No doubt you got lots of compliments on that blue stunner of yours!


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3523904
> View attachment 3523905
> 
> Just for you Mayfly



If only, dear CP! What an absolute beauty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Gringach

My black Lexie, love this bag!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> My Pheasant Green Alexa.
> C.T.B. (Canterbury The Bear) snuck into the photo when I wasn't looking. He does that sometimes.
> View attachment 3522034



Aw! Canterbury! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3524701
> 
> My black Lexie, love this bag!!!


I'm totally with you & I love it too....she's so "purdy!"


----------



## Ludmilla

CPrincessUK said:


> View attachment 3523904
> View attachment 3523905
> 
> Just for you Mayfly



Gorgeous!! [emoji170]


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3524701
> 
> My black Lexie, love this bag!!!



You know that I love Lexys. And you make me want a black one. [emoji3]


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> You know that I love Lexys. And you make me want a black one. [emoji3]



I totally understand 
Never thought I would love this bag so much!


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> I'm totally with you & I love it too....she's so "purdy!"



Thanks my dear
And I can only agree..


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3524701
> 
> My black Lexie, love this bag!!!


Stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Aw! Canterbury! [emoji173]️


Sometimes Canterbury hitches a ride inside my handbag. He doesn't take up very much room...


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Sometimes Canterbury hitches a ride inside my handbag. He doesn't take up very much room...



Canterbury loves adventures. [emoji4] I guess there are a lot Canterburys riding inside handbags. [emoji6]


----------



## NY2005

Mini lily in black ostrich. Have a sore shoulder so need something light, it fits the bill perfectly. Thought I would add some colour to this dull day with my fave McQueen scarf. Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> View attachment 3524701
> 
> My black Lexie, love this bag!!!


very, very beautiful!!!


----------



## Pessie

It's a blustery, sunny, rainy day today so new satchel and ancient Barbour for errands this morning!


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3525378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini lily in black ostrich. Have a sore shoulder so need something light, it fits the bill perfectly. Thought I would add some colour to this dull day with my fave McQueen scarf. Have a great weekend ladies


Very chic combo.  Twins on the shoulder, I got carried away chopping branches off a tree.  (And could you come and decorate my house please? )


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> It's a blustery, sunny, rainy day today so new satchel and ancient Barbour for errands this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3525393



I will never tire of seeing your satchel Pessie. I'm hoping it will go in the sale....I Love it . Weather cold but bright here, don't know what I've done to my shoulder, I did go Christmas shopping yesterday and carry a lot of stuff, could be that!
As for the decorating, I'm pretty good at painting , wallpaper is a whole different story ....! Next room to tackle is my eight year olds bedroom, it's like walking into primark late on a Saturday afternoon!! I go in and come out really quickly. 
Enjoy that lovely satchel.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> I will never tire of seeing your satchel Pessie. I'm hoping it will go in the sale....I Love it . Weather cold but bright here, don't know what I've done to my shoulder, I did go Christmas shopping yesterday and carry a lot of stuff, could be that!
> As for the decorating, I'm pretty good at painting , wallpaper is a whole different story ....! Next room to tackle is my eight year olds bedroom, it's like walking into primark late on a Saturday afternoon!! I go in and come out really quickly.
> Enjoy that lovely satchel.


He he, I always find myself admiring your walls  
Still very pleased with this bag, I'm glad I went for it


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> It's a blustery, sunny, rainy day today so new satchel and ancient Barbour for errands this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3525393



I will never tire of seeing this bag Pessie. I'm hoping it will go in the sale....I Love it . Weather cold but bright here, don't know what I've done to my shoulder, I did go Christmas shopping yesterday and carry a lot of stuff, could be that!
As for the decorating, I'm pretty good at painting , wallpaper is a whole different story ....! My dad was a painter and decorator by trade


Pessie said:


> He he, I always find myself admiring your walls
> Still very pleased with this bag, I'm glad I went for it



100% I will purchase if it goes in the sale, in oak too. Im hoping wheelers of Loughborough will have a Black Friday event , they are pretty good at giving at least 20pc off. Have you got your eye on anything in the Sale? As for the wallpaper, I love a Laura Ashley floral!


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3525378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini lily in black ostrich. Have a sore shoulder so need something light, it fits the bill perfectly. Thought I would add some colour to this dull day with my fave McQueen scarf. Have a great weekend ladies


Ahhh, i have such a love & soft spot in my heart for mini Lily, especially in that gorgeous ostrich (I do think you were trying to tempt/enable me a while back on buying 1 & I should have !!) Love it w/ that fab color scarf NY!


----------



## Kendie26

Pessie said:


> It's a blustery, sunny, rainy day today so new satchel and ancient Barbour for errands this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3525393


That's a great combo Pessie!! Love the satchel style & it pairs perfectly w/ your Barbour (which doesn't look ancient....mine on the other hand def looks ancient!)


----------



## Pessie

100% I will purchase if it goes in the sale, in oak too. Im hoping wheelers of Loughborough will have a Black Friday event , they are pretty good at giving at least 20pc off. Have you got your eye on anything in the Sale? As for the wallpaper, I love a Laura Ashley floral![/QUOTE]

Fingers crossed for you!  I'm pretty settled on the Camden - I like the zipped version and the studded one too.  Holding off till I see if either are in the sale


----------



## Pessie

Kendie26 said:


> That's a great combo Pessie!! Love the satchel style & it pairs perfectly w/ your Barbour (which doesn't look ancient....mine on the other hand def looks ancient!)


There are holes....it was a pressie about 15 years ago I think, as a replacement for its predecessor which got beyond an acceptable level of scruffiness (even for me)


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> 100% I will purchase if it goes in the sale, in oak too. Im hoping wheelers of Loughborough will have a Black Friday event , they are pretty good at giving at least 20pc off. Have you got your eye on anything in the Sale? As for the wallpaper, I love a Laura Ashley floral!



Fingers crossed for you!  I'm pretty settled on the Camden - I like the zipped version and the studded one too.  Holding off till I see if either are in the sale [/QUOTE]

I have had an invite email from mytheresa today with 30pc off of some items.  They change daily, black Camden with the Zips is on there today £836 instead of £1195. Can forward it to you


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> Ahhh, i have such a love & soft spot in my heart for mini Lily, especially in that gorgeous ostrich (I do think you were trying to tempt/enable me a while back on buying 1 & I should have !!) Love it w/ that fab color scarf NY!



Thanks lovely Kendie. I remember I 'may' have given you some encouragement.......I think she will get lots of use in the next few months with Christmas social events. She is small but I can fit a debit card in the slot, my phone, a lippie and keys, there's not much more a girl needs is there


----------



## Gringach

Pessie said:


> It's a blustery, sunny, rainy day today so new satchel and ancient Barbour for errands this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3525393



Great combo 
By the way, do you get your Barbour jacket waxed?
As I got mine and am kind of afraid to have my bags marked with that (my jackets are black)..
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Thanks lovely Kendie. I remember I 'may' have given you some encouragement.......I think she will get lots of use in the next few months with Christmas social events. She is small but I can fit a debit card in the slot, my phone, a lippie and keys, there's not much more a girl needs is there


I agree w/ you on not much more needed than basics (most of the time anyway!) & my mini Lily (mushroom metallic) is 1 of my top 3 favorite bags of all time & probably will take her out to movies & dinner tonight...your pic makes me want a black one though!!!


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Fingers crossed for you!  I'm pretty settled on the Camden - I like the zipped version and the studded one too.  Holding off till I see if either are in the sale



I have had an invite email from mytheresa today with 30pc off of some items.  They change daily, black Camden with the Zips is on there today £836 instead of £1195. Can forward it to you [/QUOTE]

Ooh that's so kind, and very, very tempting, thank you  It's a big saving, I have several black bags though, so I must regretfully resist!  I'm looking at dune in the zipped, or moss green with studs.  I don't have either of those colours.  Hopefully this is an indication of what might be in the sales later on


----------



## Pessie

Gringach said:


> Great combo
> By the way, do you get your Barbour jacket waxed?
> As I got mine and am kind of afraid to have my bags marked with that (my jackets are black)..
> Thanks for your reply!


This one was only lightly waxed when new (I'm afraid I can't remember what the finish was called, sorry), and I haven't waxed it since, so it's ok with most of my bags.  I agree with you, I think you need to be careful if its a well waxed or new coat - it's not worth risking transfer, you'd kick yourself!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> I have had an invite email from mytheresa today with 30pc off of some items.  They change daily, black Camden with the Zips is on there today £836 instead of £1195. Can forward it to you



Ooh that's so kind, and very, very tempting, thank you  It's a big saving, I have several black bags though, so I must regretfully resist!  I'm looking at dune in the zipped, or moss green with studs.  I don't have either of those colours.  Hopefully this is an indication of what might be in the sales later on [/QUOTE]

This was day three of their 'days of Christmas' today is the first day any mulberry items and the Camden was the in,y June ( in black)  I will let you know if anything on your wish list crops up.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Canterbury loves adventures. [emoji4] I guess there are a lot Canterburys riding inside handbags. [emoji6]


Wouldn't it be interesting to know how many tPF members have a "companion bear" riding inside their handbag?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Black regular lily to the movies to see the Arrival (brilliant) and then Nando's. I am a cheap date! Hahaha


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Wouldn't it be interesting to know how many tPF members have a "companion bear" riding inside their handbag?



Yes! But I guess the bag companions appear only very rarely on the "what's inside your bag" pics. The bag companions are a very shy lot and used to stay in dark places. [emoji6]


----------



## Gringach

Pessie said:


> This one was only lightly waxed when new (I'm afraid I can't remember what the finish was called, sorry), and I haven't waxed it since, so it's ok with most of my bags.  I agree with you, I think you need to be careful if its a well waxed or new coat - it's not worth risking transfer, you'd kick yourself!



Thank you for your reply 
I agree.. I got the handle of my Bbag darkened and I am pretty sure it's because of that.. But that's ok, I am just more careful with the bags I carry with them and go for darker colors when getting them on now!
By the way mine are about 10 years old and still look great I think - Love these jackets


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! But I guess the bag companions appear only very rarely on the "what's inside your bag" pics. The bag companions are a very shy lot and used to stay in dark places. [emoji6]


Quite true!


----------



## Mayfly285

Back in Costa, on a very wet and chilly morning, with nightshade silky snake Alexa and gingerbread man using my latte as a hot tub ... [emoji477]️[emoji39]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Back in Costa, on a very wet and chilly morning, with nightshade silky snake Alexa and gingerbread man using my latte as a hot tub ... [emoji477]️[emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527290


Lovely  now do you find the scales on the silky snake? I quite fancy a lily in it. As for the magnificent latte, I'm going to try one tomorrow when I'm out and about . Have a lovely day


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Back in Costa, on a very wet and chilly morning, with nightshade silky snake Alexa and gingerbread man using my latte as a hot tub ... [emoji477]️[emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527290


They both look yummy Mayfly


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Back in Costa, on a very wet and chilly morning, with nightshade silky snake Alexa and gingerbread man using my latte as a hot tub ... [emoji477]️[emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527290


Big, happy sigh....WOW is this super duper PRETTY!! I always loved this color in this bag....so dreamy. FABULOUS pic Mayfly!


----------



## Gringach

Mayfly285 said:


> Back in Costa, on a very wet and chilly morning, with nightshade silky snake Alexa and gingerbread man using my latte as a hot tub ... [emoji477]️[emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527290



Oooh.. I love your Lexie!
Perfect to manage such weather..
And your coffee just looks yummy


----------



## Sammiantha

Despite the weather I took my pebbled beige lily shopping today. Such a light bag to carry, but she doesn't get a lot of use! I think I need to replace in a darker colour


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Back in Costa, on a very wet and chilly morning, with nightshade silky snake Alexa and gingerbread man using my latte as a hot tub ... [emoji477]️[emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527290



Love that pic!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> Despite the weather I took my pebbled beige lily shopping today. Such a light bag to carry, but she doesn't get a lot of use! I think I need to replace in a darker colour



"Replace" or "add", dear Sammiantha?! [emoji6]


----------



## Sammiantha

Mayfly285 said:


> "Replace" or "add", dear Sammiantha?! [emoji6]



Hehe! Questioned like a true addict  for the moment it's a replace... but we'll see how long my patience lasts x


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Lovely  now do you find the scales on the silky snake? I quite fancy a lily in it. As for the magnificent latte, I'm going to try one tomorrow when I'm out and about . Have a lovely day



The scales are holding up really well, NY2005 - they haven't lifted at all. I remember someone saying that they are a lot more robust irl than they appear. I've had no problems with mine (or Lexy's!) although I do think the leather could do with a little nourishment in the form of cream (not the whipped variety!)

I hope you enjoy your own latte, btw!



Pessie said:


> They both look yummy Mayfly



Thank you, Pessie; I'm trying to rotate my bags to see which ones work for me. The latte was decadent in the extreme! [emoji5]



Kendie26 said:


> Big, happy sigh....WOW is this super duper PRETTY!! I always loved this color in this bag....so dreamy. FABULOUS pic Mayfly!



Thank you, Kendie; I bought her sister in a creamy shade (I forget the proper name - think it could be pebbled beige) from Canopy in Derby and then picked up this one in their sale the following week! They rarely come out so I've been making an effort to use them - or they go! 



Gringach said:


> Oooh.. I love your Lexie!
> Perfect to manage such weather..
> And your coffee just looks yummy



Thank you, Gringach; she's lovely to carry, although I find the shoulder strap a tad long for me and I don't really do cross-body. I've had her for a few years and she deserves a trip out now and again! 



Ludmilla said:


> Love that pic!



I think they're getting used to my odd photos on in Costa on Monday mornings now, Ludmilla; even my friends start clearing the table in readiness! 

Thank you all for your lovely comments, ladies; I've been poorly the last couple of days so Miss Lexy has been reclining at home!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> Hehe! Questioned like a true addict  for the moment it's a replace... but we'll see how long my patience lasts x



I love my Lily ladies, Sammiantha! I remember wondering whether I'd have a place in my lifestyle for them (they seemed too elegant for me!) but they're incredibly useful bags and hold more than I'd imagined. I don't think I ever revealed my "special birthday" girl, bought at BV a couple of years ago ... [emoji848]


----------



## Sammiantha

Mayfly285 said:


> I love my Lily ladies, Sammiantha! I remember wondering whether I'd have a place in my lifestyle for them (they seemed too elegant for me!) but they're incredibly useful bags and hold more than I'd imagined. I don't think I ever revealed my "special birthday" girl, bought at BV a couple of years ago ... [emoji848]



Me too! I have 2 mediums but I really do *need* a regular black one. Ooh do share a birthday girl reveal


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> It's a blustery, sunny, rainy day today so new satchel and ancient Barbour for errands this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3525393



I really love this combo, dear Pessie; it would work sooo well where I live! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> Me too! I have 2 mediums but I really do *need* a regular black one. Ooh do share a birthday girl reveal



Aha - I like the look of the medium but only have the regular size: in embossed oak, embossed black, scribbly floral, marshmallow and ... the Birthday Bag (used only two or three times for obvious reasons!) [emoji6]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> I really love this combo, dear Pessie; it would work sooo well where I live! [emoji7][emoji106]


He he, we needed sou'westers yesterday it rained so hard!  I hope you're feeling better today Mayfly


----------



## Louliu71

Loving all the bags ladies and hope you are all well and safe..... no M for a few weeks as been carting Bal pompon and mini Marcie at weekends.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments, ladies; I've been poorly the last couple of days so Miss Lexy has been reclining at home!


I'm so sorry to hear you haven't been well, *Mayfly*. I hope that your latte and gingerbread man (and, of course, Miss Lexy) cheered your spirits!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> He he, we needed sou'westers yesterday it rained so hard!  I hope you're feeling better today Mayfly



It was horrendous weather, Pessie; so much sudden, hard rain that the fields and roads just couldn't cope with it. I had an enormous brolley in the car but, had I put it up, I would have been wafted away like Mary Poppins across Tesco car park! [emoji299]️
I'm feeling a bit better today, thank you sweetie; I'm thinking another early night will help, once I've sorted all the animals! [emoji42]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you haven't been well, *Mayfly*. I hope that your latte and gingerbread man (and, of course, Miss Lexy) cheered your spirits!



Thank you, dear Elaine; I began to feel poorly very suddenly and only just made it home before I started aching and going hot and cold. I spent the afternoon under a fleecy blanket before dragging myself out into the horrendous weather for the school run. I slept most of today (bar school runs!) but think an early night is on the cards again! [emoji99]


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, dear Elaine; I began to feel poorly very suddenly and only just made it home before I started aching and going hot and cold. I spent the afternoon under a fleecy blanket before dragging myself out into the horrendous weather for the school run. I slept most of today (bar school runs!) but think an early night is on the cards again! [emoji99]



Get well soon, sounds like what I had last month, fingers crossed it's over soon


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, dear Elaine; I began to feel poorly very suddenly and only just made it home before I started aching and going hot and cold. I spent the afternoon under a fleecy blanket before dragging myself out into the horrendous weather for the school run. I slept most of today (bar school runs!) but think an early night is on the cards again! [emoji99]


Oh, dear. I hope you can shake it off with lots of bed rest and some soup. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> The scales are holding up really well, NY2005 - they haven't lifted at all. I remember someone saying that they are a lot more robust irl than they appear. I've had no problems with mine (or Lexy's!) although I do think the leather could do with a little nourishment in the form of cream (not the whipped variety!)
> 
> I hope you enjoy your own latte, btw!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Pessie; I'm trying to rotate my bags to see which ones work for me. The latte was decadent in the extreme! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Kendie; I bought her sister in a creamy shade (I forget the proper name - think it could be pebbled beige) from Canopy in Derby and then picked up this one in their sale the following week! They rarely come out so I've been making an effort to use them - or they go!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Gringach; she's lovely to carry, although I find the shoulder strap a tad long for me and I don't really do cross-body. I've had her for a few years and she deserves a trip out now and again!
> 
> 
> 
> I think they're getting used to my odd photos on in Costa on Monday mornings now, Ludmilla; even my friends start clearing the table in readiness!
> 
> Thank you all for your lovely comments, ladies; I've been poorly the last couple of days so Miss Lexy has been reclining at home!



Oh I am sorry that you are unwell. Feel better soon! [emoji8]


----------



## ksuromax

Alexa in soft buffalo with yellow gold hw, regular size


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Alexa in soft buffalo with yellow gold hw, regular size


What a divine bag, *ksuromax*! The buffalo leather has such a glorious sheen to it.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> What a divine bag, *ksuromax*! The buffalo leather has such a glorious sheen to it.


Thank you


----------



## Jemstar

Graphite Bays accompanying me and my little girl on a sneaky coffee break before food shopping this morning


----------



## ksuromax

switched to reg Alexa, going to Rugby 7's tomorrow, need a perfect cross-body buddy


----------



## Sammiantha

Christmas party tonight... will be using my new to me black lily!


----------



## NY2005

Sammiantha said:


> Christmas party tonight... will be using my new to me black lily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536808


Have a fab time, lily is a perfect bag for this time of year


----------



## Louliu71

Taking a leaf out of CP books and using Daria still on hols, decided to leave lily at home as didn't want to baby any bags


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Taking a leaf out of CP books and using Daria still on hols, decided to leave lily at home as didn't want to baby any bags
> 
> View attachment 3537029


Happy hols. Daria looking lovely, hope you are somewhere hot (?)


----------



## Kendie26

This girl needed to get out ~limited edition Lily with rose gold hardware [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> This girl needed to get out ~limited edition Lily with rose gold hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537168



O. M. G. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What an utterly, amazingly gorgeous bag, Kendie! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] She looks absolutely stunning with your lovely outfit, too! [emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> Christmas party tonight... will be using my new to me black lily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536808



Hope you had a wonderful party, Sammiantha; your Lily looks stunning and brand new! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Jemstar said:


> View attachment 3532170
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphite Bays accompanying me and my little girl on a sneaky coffee break before food shopping this morning



That's a beautiful Graphite Bays, bag twin: she's a fabulous shape and her leather looks amazing! (I'm glad to see she has her own chair! [emoji6]) Can I ask you whether your lower, underside lock plate has discoloured at all? Mine has tarnished, for some odd reason ... [emoji848]


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> Taking a leaf out of CP books and using Daria still on hols, decided to leave lily at home as didn't want to baby any bags
> 
> View attachment 3537029



I have a definite Daria-shaped hole in my life, Louliu! This one is a real beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Happy hols. Daria looking lovely, hope you are somewhere hot (?)



Not great weather today, but been hot until now

Just outside Playa Blanca in Lanzarote - love winter sun hols, back to Blighty tomoz ☹️


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> I have a definite Daria-shaped hole in my life, Louliu! This one is a real beauty! [emoji7]



Thanks, can't beat a hobo IMO, easy to carry and no babying required


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> This girl needed to get out ~limited edition Lily with rose gold hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537168



Glam as usual


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> This girl needed to get out ~limited edition Lily with rose gold hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537168


Winter chic. You look lovely, as always


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Not great weather today, but been hot until now
> 
> Just outside Playa Blanca in Lanzarote - love winter sun hols, back to Blighty tomoz ☹️
> 
> View attachment 3537509



Enjoy your last couple of days, temp is much warmer there than here. Keep rockin that fabulous daria.


----------



## ksuromax

My Alexa with me at breakfast before heading to the final day of Rugby 7's 
Fab weekend to all!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> My Alexa with me at breakfast before heading to the final day of Rugby 7's
> Fab weekend to all!


Have a GREAT time darlin'!!! I adore your Alexa (& I did think of you, as promised, when I carried Lily)


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> Taking a leaf out of CP books and using Daria still on hols, decided to leave lily at home as didn't want to baby any bags
> 
> View attachment 3537029


Dang that perfect Mulb tree logo plate is just THE BEST! Love your bag & pic dear Louliu


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> O. M. G. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] What an utterly, amazingly gorgeous bag, Kendie! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] She looks absolutely stunning with your lovely outfit, too! [emoji106]





Louliu71 said:


> Glam as usual





NY2005 said:


> Winter chic. You look lovely, as always


Warmest Thanks dearest Mulb friends...you are all just way too sweet for words!


----------



## Mayas

My new to me mini Lily in metallic mushroom [emoji178]


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Have a GREAT time darlin'!!! I adore your Alexa (& I did think of you, as promised, when I carried Lily)


Thinking of you here


----------



## Kendie26

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3537566
> 
> My new to me mini Lily in metallic mushroom [emoji178]


 Congrats Mayas!! You have a stunning beauty on your hands! I have this exact bag & adore it more than words can say & she's super perfect for holiday parties, outtings this time of year! Wear her in the best of health & happiness!


----------



## Sammiantha

Bit of an action shot, me and Lily off to brave the shops - shame we're returning things rather than buying!


----------



## Mayfly285

Sammiantha said:


> View attachment 3538324
> 
> 
> Bit of an action shot, me and Lily off to brave the shops - shame we're returning things rather than buying!



Ooh - you never know what you might find! [emoji6] Lily (and nails!) looking utterly gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3537566
> 
> My new to me mini Lily in metallic mushroom [emoji178]



I absolutely love this mini Lily, Mayas; just beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayas

Mayfly285 said:


> I absolutely love this mini Lily, Mayas; just beautiful! [emoji7]





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats Mayas!! You have a stunning beauty on your hands! I have this exact bag & adore it more than words can say & she's super perfect for holiday parties, outtings this time of year! Wear her in the best of health & happiness!



Thank you ! Yes she is s little gem [emoji184]


----------



## NY2005

Sammiantha said:


> View attachment 3538324
> 
> 
> Bit of an action shot, me and Lily off to brave the shops - shame we're returning things rather than buying!



Love metallic lily, I regret not getting one . Great bag


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Love metallic lily, I regret not getting one . Great bag



Like you need another lily? [emoji23]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Like you need another lily? [emoji23]


Very true.....I also regret I didn't get a scribble parent one. Good things come to those who wait,hopefully. Ru back from hols yet?


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Very true.....I also regret I didn't get a scribble parent one. Good things come to those who wait,hopefully. Ru back from hols yet?



Patience..... hmmmm maybe [emoji51]

Yup, landed 6.45 this evening .....sadly and what a difference in the weather! Had to use the steps off the plane and   as the walkway thingy was broken, temp a tad chillier than when we left


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Patience..... hmmmm maybe [emoji51]
> 
> Yup, landed 6.45 this evening .....sadly and what a difference in the weather! Had to use the steps off the plane and   as the walkway thingy was broken, temp a tad chillier than when we left



Welcome back  yes weather very chilly. On the bright side you are back in time for the pre sale.


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Welcome back  yes weather very chilly. On the bright side you are back in time for the pre sale.



Thanks, rained all day yesterday and was quite windy too, so didn't feel too bad coming home today...... yup, will try and get there on the 8th, but after seeing US sale don't think there will be any bargains


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> This girl needed to get out ~limited edition Lily with rose gold hardware [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537168


Love your outfit, kendie!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> My Alexa with me at breakfast before heading to the final day of Rugby 7's
> Fab weekend to all!


Your Alexa looks just beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Love your outfit, kendie!


thank you darling Elaine....hope all is wonderful with you! T minus 22 days!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Isn't daria perfect on holiday!
I carry black satchel and oxblood medium hobo and fit a regular lily in my suitcase too!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sammiantha said:


> Christmas party tonight... will be using my new to me black lily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536808


My lily will be coming out for my Christmas party too!


----------



## amstevens714

My Cara to see santas reindeer! [emoji5] you will notice a nose behind my shoulder lol


----------



## ksuromax

Daria hobo in oxblood with perfectly matching Bottega Veneta flats in barolo 
In the morning sun and in the shade


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> Isn't daria perfect on holiday!
> I carry black satchel and oxblood medium hobo and fit a regular lily in my suitcase too!



Totally worry free!


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> Daria hobo in oxblood with perfectly matching Bottega Veneta flats in barolo
> In the morning sun and in the shade



Loving this!


----------



## Pessie

amstevens714 said:


> My Cara to see santas reindeer! [emoji5] you will notice a nose behind my shoulder lol
> 
> View attachment 3539005


That's a brilliant photo


----------



## Louliu71

amstevens714 said:


> My Cara to see santas reindeer! [emoji5] you will notice a nose behind my shoulder lol
> 
> View attachment 3539005



Feeling all Christmassy now [emoji846]


----------



## Sammiantha

Fudge bays today for work. I love how light she is [emoji173]️


----------



## NY2005

Xmas lunch with mums from school, took mini ostrich lily. It was lovely to travel light.


----------



## SilverStCloud

The Alexa Mini Mini key chain charm is truly the best wallet I've ever had. I couldn't possibly love her more!


----------



## Kendie26

SilverStCloud said:


> The Alexa Mini Mini key chain charm is truly the best wallet I've ever had. I couldn't possibly love her more!


omg how loud can I scream ADORABLE beyond words!!!!


----------



## Gringach

My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️


----------



## Pessie

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681


She looks lovely, just the right amount of slouch, and a gorgeous colour for this time of year


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681


what a head-turning beauty!!!!


----------



## NY2005

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681


I'm not an alexa fan but this one is lovely, great colour and who doesn't love a tassel


----------



## coolmelondew

Off to explore a new city with my Alexa! it's such a hardy travel bag


----------



## ElainePG

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681


This is fabulous, Gringach! Don't think I've ever seen it before. Must have been a limited edition???? Wonderful!


----------



## NY2005

coolmelondew said:


> Off to explore a new city with my Alexa! it's such a hardy travel bag



Enjoy your travels with your alexa


----------



## Gringach

Pessie said:


> She looks lovely, just the right amount of slouch, and a gorgeous colour for this time of year



Thank you Pessie She is still quite new - I only use it in autumn and winter and have a few bags in my rotation .. But I can see that this leather will slouch.. That's why I use a liner inside, the one of my SBS. I think it fits better then the one I had order for this bag in fact! 



ksuromax said:


> what a head-turning beauty!!!!



Many thanks Ksuromax



NY2005 said:


> I'm not an alexa fan but this one is lovely, great colour and who doesn't love a tassel



Many thanks NY2005  - There is an Alexa for every one 
And I agree about the Tassels, I love them 



ElainePG said:


> This is fabulous, Gringach! Don't think I've ever seen it before. Must have been a limited edition???? Wonderful!



Thank you Elaine I first saw this bag on the Alexa Clubhouse tread. When I found it on eBay for a good price, I just bought it right away! It's a real gem to me.. It was never used but the lady had taken Colloniled it anyway! Plus she was a great seller, which makes the bag even a little more special to me!


----------



## leechiyong

SilverStCloud said:


> The Alexa Mini Mini key chain charm is truly the best wallet I've ever had. I couldn't possibly love her more!


So, so cute!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681


Gorgeous Gringach....I've always adored this exact bag as my favorite lexie....that's a beautiful pic of yours!  She is glorious!


----------



## Mayfly285

amstevens714 said:


> My Cara to see santas reindeer! [emoji5] you will notice a nose behind my shoulder lol
> 
> View attachment 3539005



I'm loving this! [emoji106][emoji319]


----------



## Mayfly285

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681



Argh! I ADORE this bag: I bought it in the online January sale and let it go back, together with an oak embossed Lexy ... [emoji30] I've regretted it ever since! Yours is an absolute stunner, dear Gringach! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Thank you Pessie She is still quite new - I only use it in autumn and winter and have a few bags in my rotation .. But I can see that this leather will slouch.. That's why I use a liner inside, the one of my SBS. I think it fits better then the one I had order for this bag in fact!
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks Ksuromax
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks NY2005  - There is an Alexa for every one
> And I agree about the Tassels, I love them
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Elaine I first saw this bag on the Alexa Clubhouse tread. When I found it on eBay for a good price, I just bought it right away! It's a real gem to me.. It was never used but the lady had taken Colloniled it anyway! Plus she was a great seller, which makes the bag even a little more special to me!



It's such a beautiful bag and probably my biggest regret for a bag I've moved on.

It will soften considerably over time - I rotate monthly and it was beginning to soften when I moved it on. I also found the corners were beginning to darken from newspaper ink, so definitely lots of collonil required. 

Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous Gringach....I've always adored this exact bag as my favorite lexie....that's a beautiful pic of yours!  She is glorious!



Thank you sweat Kendie
This is definitely a keeper for me..



Louliu71 said:


> It's such a beautiful bag and probably my biggest regret for a bag I've moved on.
> 
> It will soften considerably over time - I rotate monthly and it was beginning to soften when I moved it on. I also found the corners were beginning to darken from newspaper ink, so definitely lots of collonil required.
> 
> Enjoy this beauty!



Thank you dear Louliu
Slouchy or not, I will keep this one.. My studed blue Lexie starts to soften as well and it's ok for me to have these two bags this way as my oak and black still keep firm. 
They are two different styles in my collection and love the characteristics of both
Lucky me I have these four Lexies, I just adore these bags!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Back in love with the old Darwin beauties... Black Darwin Roxanne today [emoji173]️
Haven't been here in ages so a big "Hi!" to old friends and new ones!


----------



## Ludmilla

DoubleDutch said:


> Back in love with the old Darwin beauties... Black Darwin Roxanne today [emoji173]️
> Haven't been here in ages so a big "Hi!" to old friends and new ones!
> View attachment 3545646



Lovely classic and a very festive pic! [emoji319]
Welcome back. [emoji4]


----------



## NY2005

Oxblood medium lily for Sunday lunch


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Oxblood medium lily for Sunday lunch



Wot no pic [emoji31]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Wot no pic [emoji31]



I didn't take one ......will use her again in the week and post a pic .


----------



## NY2005

Medium lil and I, on the way to school carol service ......I have just noticed the plastic protector is still in the hardwear! Hey ho!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3547990
> Medium lil and I, on the way to school carol service ......I have just noticed the plastic protector is still in the hardwear! Hey ho!



Plastic on mine too[emoji847] enjoy the service


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3547990
> Medium lil and I, on the way to school carol service ......I have just noticed the plastic protector is still in the hardwear! Hey ho!


Such a pretty color! The hardware is silver, right? What color is the bag? It looks like a light taupe from here... am I right? Or a very pale pink??? Gorgeous!


----------



## NY2005

ElainePG said:


> Such a pretty color! The hardware is silver, right? What color is the bag? It looks like a light taupe from here... am I right? Or a very pale pink??? Gorgeous!



Thankyou lovely Elaine  you are correct it is taupe from a couple of years ago, looks a different colour in different light. Hardwear is a soft gold. It's a great neutral


----------



## NY2005

Am going away for a cheeky bit of winter sun, just packing and deciding what bags to take. Have gone with Chloe marcie and my thought process is that if I take small bags I can take more, right? so I have mini lily in black ostrich, white mini lily (a recent purchase, silver hardwear) and an LV amarante vernis clutch. I think I have everything covered. Pic is a bit fuzzy, it's very dull here today.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3548848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going away for a cheeky bit of winter sun, just packing and deciding what bags to take. Have gone with Chloe marcie and my thought process is that if I take small bags I can take more, right? so I have mini lily in black ostrich, white mini lily (a recent purchase, silver hardwear) and an LV amarante vernis clutch. I think I have everything covered. Pic is a bit fuzzy, it's very dull here today.


Lucky you!  These bags look great together, very coordinated.  I especially love your Marcie.  Have a super time  and spare a thought for those of us left in murky old Blighty


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Lucky you!  These bags look great together, very coordinated.  I especially love your Marcie.  Have a super time  and spare a thought for those of us left in murky old Blighty


Thanks Pessie  . I am looking forward to some sunshine


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3548848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going away for a cheeky bit of winter sun, just packing and deciding what bags to take. Have gone with Chloe marcie and my thought process is that if I take small bags I can take more, right? so I have mini lily in black ostrich, white mini lily (a recent purchase, silver hardwear) and an LV amarante vernis clutch. I think I have everything covered. Pic is a bit fuzzy, it's very dull here today.



Have a fab time, my tan is fading fast!

Hmmmm, assume we missed a confession with the white mini lily!!!!????

Isn't the Marcie heavy? I'd think twice or are you taking it as hand luggage?......We were 6kg over the baggage allowance, my toiletries got the blame! 

Canaries?


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Have a fab time, my tan is fading fast!
> 
> Hmmmm, assume we missed a confession with the white mini lily!!!!????
> 
> Isn't the Marcie heavy? I'd think twice or are you taking it as hand luggage?......We were 6kg over the baggage allowance, my toiletries got the blame!
> 
> Canaries?


Yes I conveniently 'forgot' about white lily......have to explain it away to my husband too when it appears at dinner one evening! I have a longchamp for hand luggage and this is just my handbag for wallet, phone, etc. I like it for hols and it's a good colour. Dubai........X


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3548848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going away for a cheeky bit of winter sun, just packing and deciding what bags to take. Have gone with Chloe marcie and my thought process is that if I take small bags I can take more, right? so I have mini lily in black ostrich, white mini lily (a recent purchase, silver hardwear) and an LV amarante vernis clutch. I think I have everything covered. Pic is a bit fuzzy, it's very dull here today.


I just love your family photo, NY2005. Have a great time on your trip!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> Yes I conveniently 'forgot' about white lily......have to explain it away to my husband too when it appears at dinner one evening! I have a longchamp for hand luggage and this is just my handbag for wallet, phone, etc. I like it for hols and it's a good colour. Dubai........X



Argh that makes sense and good luck, mine isn't always that observant, you may get away with it 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Thanks Pessie  . I am looking forward to some sunshine



Have a nice trip - I really [emoji173]️ your Marcie with the dark handles.


----------



## amstevens714

Gringach said:


> My red forest tassel Lexie [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543681



Georgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3548848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am going away for a cheeky bit of winter sun, just packing and deciding what bags to take. Have gone with Chloe marcie and my thought process is that if I take small bags I can take more, right? so I have mini lily in black ostrich, white mini lily (a recent purchase, silver hardwear) and an LV amarante vernis clutch. I think I have everything covered. Pic is a bit fuzzy, it's very dull here today.


Each & every one of them is so lovely NY!! I especially adore those mini Lily's of yours! Hope you are basking in the sun at this very moment!


----------



## Kendie26

Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552891
> View attachment 3552892
> 
> Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]


Both are beautiful, kendie. But poor you, having to travel the week before Christmas! I hope you can get home before all the crazy holiday travel starts this Friday. Be safe, and get in some good relaxation once you get home!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Both are beautiful, kendie. But poor you, having to travel the week before Christmas! I hope you can get home before all the crazy holiday travel starts this Friday. Be safe, and get in some good relaxation once you get home!


thank you dearest Elaine! It has been rough traveling this week as it was unexpected & last minute (but necessary, as it's great news for my company) 
HAPPIEST early BIRTHDAY wishes to you sweet woman...I'll be thinking of you on your special day! And I know you have that special bag you got for your bday to celebrate with!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Last day of work for me today before some well deserved rest. I really earned my salary this month! Haha. 

Black nickel bays



	

		
			
		

		
	
today.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Last day of work for me today before some well deserved rest. I really earned my salary this month! Haha.
> 
> Black nickel bays
> 
> View attachment 3553755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today.


Such a great-looking bag.  
Enjoy your well-earned rest, and happy holidays to you CPUK!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552891
> View attachment 3552892
> 
> Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]



Elegant traveling companions for an elegant traveler 
As Elaine said, safe travels and happy Christmastime relaxation come the weekend at last...2 more days to go


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552891
> View attachment 3552892
> 
> Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]



What a fab duo to travel with Kendie. Hope work is not too busy and you have found time to have fun too. Maybe purchase another Chanel! Just kidding  . We are very much enjoying the sun, it's beautiful, only a couple of days left as we fly home on Christmas Eve. My mini lily has been a constant companion, she's great for holidays and I'm happy to have got so much use from her. Here she is enjoying the spectacular view from our room. I will miss this when I get home


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3554264
> 
> 
> What a fab duo to travel with Kendie. Hope work is not too busy and you have found time to have fun too. Maybe purchase another Chanel! Just kidding  . We are very much enjoying the sun, it's beautiful, only a couple of days left as we fly home on Christmas Eve. My mini lily has been a constant companion, she's great for holidays and I'm happy to have got so much use from her. Here she is enjoying the spectacular view from our room. I will miss this when I get home


Oh my goodness, that looks amazing!  Nice bag also


----------



## Mayfly285

DoubleDutch said:


> Back in love with the old Darwin beauties... Black Darwin Roxanne today [emoji173]️
> Haven't been here in ages so a big "Hi!" to old friends and new ones!
> View attachment 3545646



Hi DD! Great to see you!! [emoji106] Gorgeous, gorgeous Roxy and fab photo (loving the postbox/love letter charm on her, too!) [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3547990
> Medium lil and I, on the way to school carol service ......I have just noticed the plastic protector is still in the hardwear! Hey ho!



Beautiful, NY! [emoji7] I often forget/leave my plastic protector on, btw! [emoji6]
Enjoy your winter holiday! [emoji319][emoji253]


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552891
> View attachment 3552892
> 
> Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]



Both just gorgeous, Kendie! I need Chanel in my life, methinks, and the chevrons look amazing on this WOC! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Last day of work for me today before some well deserved rest. I really earned my salary this month! Haha.
> 
> Black nickel bays
> 
> View attachment 3553755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today.



I see your beautiful Bays is already resting in style, on your behalf, dear CP! [emoji6] Enjoy your very well-earned break - I'm in total admiration of you/your career! [emoji8][emoji319]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Both just gorgeous, Kendie! I need Chanel in my life, methinks, and the chevrons look amazing on this WOC! [emoji7]





MulberryMermaid said:


> Elegant traveling companions for an elegant traveler
> As Elaine said, safe travels and happy Christmastime relaxation come the weekend at last...2 more days to go





NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3554264
> 
> 
> What a fab duo to travel with Kendie. Hope work is not too busy and you have found time to have fun too. Maybe purchase another Chanel! Just kidding  . We are very much enjoying the sun, it's beautiful, only a couple of days left as we fly home on Christmas Eve. My mini lily has been a constant companion, she's great for holidays and I'm happy to have got so much use from her. Here she is enjoying the spectacular view from our room. I will miss this when I get home



Many thanks lovelies!! Hugs to you all! I must say my Bays has gotten some attention this week (& she has turned into my #1 favorite work bag)...a male colleague complimented her & I'm always struck when a man says "that's a really nice bag!" 
MulberryMaid~thank you, yes the countdown is ON!
Mayfly & NY -ooooh yes, maybe Santa will bring you some chanel Mayfly ?! I've fallen deeply in love w/ their chevron, & it's funny NY2005 that you say "maybe purchase another chanel" because I got a text from a chanel boutique SA saying she just shipped out my bag on waitlist & it should arrive today. I almost forgot I was on the list for it because I wasn't expecting to get lucky enough to get one, but through the help of a dear chanel tPFr, I'm extremely lucky to have a light pink mini chevron on it's way to me.


----------



## leechiyong

I don't post too often in this thread, but just want to say it's my favorite to pop into to read as I love the bags and the lovely conversation.  Happy holidays!


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3554264
> 
> 
> What a fab duo to travel with Kendie. Hope work is not too busy and you have found time to have fun too. Maybe purchase another Chanel! Just kidding  . We are very much enjoying the sun, it's beautiful, only a couple of days left as we fly home on Christmas Eve. My mini lily has been a constant companion, she's great for holidays and I'm happy to have got so much use from her. Here she is enjoying the spectacular view from our room. I will miss this when I get home



I'm jealous...... of bag and view!!


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3554264
> 
> 
> What a fab duo to travel with Kendie. Hope work is not too busy and you have found time to have fun too. Maybe purchase another Chanel! Just kidding  . We are very much enjoying the sun, it's beautiful, only a couple of days left as we fly home on Christmas Eve. My mini lily has been a constant companion, she's great for holidays and I'm happy to have got so much use from her. Here she is enjoying the spectacular view from our room. I will miss this when I get home


Beautiful view AND beautiful bag, NY2005! So glad you're enjoying your vacation!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Such a great-looking bag.
> Enjoy your well-earned rest, and happy holidays to you CPUK!


Thank you and happy holidays to you too!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I see your beautiful Bays is already resting in style, on your behalf, dear CP! [emoji6] Enjoy your very well-earned break - I'm in total admiration of you/your career! [emoji8][emoji319]


Aww thanks Mayfly. It has been really manic the last few months. I know people go on about the step up from registrar to consultant. But it really is a huge transition, almost like medical student to intern! 

Took my five year old regular lily Christmas shopping with hubby. Tried on clay new Bayswater at John Lewis. I have decided that she will be my 10th Bayswater! Never thought I would go for a Coca bays but the burgundy lining is so gorgeous. Not too fussed about the other colours though as classic bays still has my heart. Need to start saving and will probably move east west bays on next year! 

I know I need help. At work they just tease me now whenever I say it is my last one really..... haha.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Kendie26 said:


> Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552891
> View attachment 3552892
> 
> Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]


A perfect combination!


----------



## Kendie26

CPrincessUK said:


> A perfect combination!


thanks kindly dear CPrincessUK! Just saw 1 of your glorious Bays....you do have the most amazing collection of them! All the best to you!


----------



## Skater

Kendie26 said:


> Big work travel meeting this week with my beloved Bays & Chanel WOC which fits nicely inside Bays & great for night functions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3552891
> View attachment 3552892
> 
> Santa red chair in my hotel room [emoji4]


I know this is the Mulberrry forum, but LOVE that Chanel WOC too - what colour is it??


----------



## Kendie26

Skater said:


> I know this is the Mulberrry forum, but LOVE that Chanel WOC too - what colour is it??


thanks much dear Skater....the chanel color of my WOC is "dark silver" but it really is a lovely dark grey with just a hint of a subtle sheen (not a full-on metallic). It really is very versatile. All the best!


----------



## Skater

It's beautiful, Kendie - enjoy! [emoji7]


----------



## Skater

My small Roxette is working out quite nicely and I'm not finding it too much hassle to get in and out of.

The thin strap has the added and unexpected bonus of being PERFECT for securing gloves! This is great for people like me who have a habit of putting gloves down next to them and then leaving them on the seat [emoji23]


----------



## Pessie

Skater said:


> My small Roxette is working out quite nicely and I'm not finding it too much hassle to get in and out of.
> 
> The thin strap has the added and unexpected bonus of being PERFECT for securing gloves! This is great for people like me who have a habit of putting gloves down next to them and then leaving them on the seat [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3555289


Great idea, looks very sophisticated!


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> My small Roxette is working out quite nicely and I'm not finding it too much hassle to get in and out of.
> 
> The thin strap has the added and unexpected bonus of being PERFECT for securing gloves! This is great for people like me who have a habit of putting gloves down next to them and then leaving them on the seat [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3555289



That's a great idea! I am very happy that the Roxette works well for you. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping with Miss Pickle.


----------



## CPrincessUK

5 year old regular black buffalo shine lily to see Christmas decorations at Tyntesfield. 
She is an old girl now but going strong.


----------



## NY2005

CPrincessUK said:


> 5 year old regular black buffalo shine lily to see Christmas decorations at Tyntesfield.
> She is an old girl now but going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555450


She's looking youthful still


----------



## Skater

Ludmilla said:


> That's a great idea! I am very happy that the Roxette works well for you. [emoji4]





Pessie said:


> Great idea, looks very sophisticated!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Skater said:


> My small Roxette is working out quite nicely and I'm not finding it too much hassle to get in and out of.
> 
> The thin strap has the added and unexpected bonus of being PERFECT for securing gloves! This is great for people like me who have a habit of putting gloves down next to them and then leaving them on the seat [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3555289



What a good idea, dear Skater!  another reason why Roxette needs to join my list of wanteds  
Very smart looking!


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> 5 year old regular black buffalo shine lily to see Christmas decorations at Tyntesfield.
> She is an old girl now but going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555450


Not old... "vintage"!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3555325
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping with Miss Pickle.


Smashing looking bag, dear Ludmilla!  Love that juicy looking pickle  looks like she's having a nice conversation in greens with your pretty scarf!  Hope your shopping went well--am about to set off on a Friday evening shopping trip myself--Christmas Eve Eve


----------



## MulberryMermaid

CPrincessUK said:


> 5 year old regular black buffalo shine lily to see Christmas decorations at Tyntesfield.
> She is an old girl now but going strong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555450



She's a timeless beauty.  So elegant for Christmas outings of all sorts, especially with a dear Princess Happy Christmas to you both!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

About to go on our eve of Christmas Eve shopping excursion,  Miss Annie from Sweden and I. All we need is the snow!


----------



## Kendie26

Skater said:


> My small Roxette is working out quite nicely and I'm not finding it too much hassle to get in and out of.
> 
> The thin strap has the added and unexpected bonus of being PERFECT for securing gloves! This is great for people like me who have a habit of putting gloves down next to them and then leaving them on the seat [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3555289


I totally your bag Skater....so elegantly chic & unique. I really don't know why I never tried a Roxette....creative glove securing method too!! GREAT pic!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3555325
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping with Miss Pickle.


Beautiful mod/pic dearest Ludmilla....love all the colors in your pic. Miss Pickle is quite the unique beauty!


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3555726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to go on our eve of Christmas Eve shopping excursion,  Miss Annie from Sweden and I. All we need is the snow!


Wowee! Hello sweet friend...that is one super cool, bag! I'm embarassed to say I don't recall this style. She shows off Mulb quality so well....Merry Christmas dearest!


----------



## Skater

Kendie26 said:


> I totally your bag Skater....so elegantly chic & unique. I really don't know why I never tried a Roxette....creative glove securing method too!! GREAT pic!





MulberryMermaid said:


> What a good idea, dear Skater!  another reason why Roxette needs to join my list of wanteds
> Very smart looking!



Thanks ladies   I looked at various different Roxettes, but this was the only leather and colour combo that sang to me - it has an embossed print, but not the type that sometimes lifts.

And I am hopeless with gloves - usually have to replace them at least twice each winter [emoji23] - but have now bought some nice lined gloves from Ugg that also work with touch screens so I am desperately trying not to lose these ones!!


----------



## Ludmilla

MulberryMermaid said:


> Smashing looking bag, dear Ludmilla!  Love that juicy looking pickle  looks like she's having a nice conversation in greens with your pretty scarf!  Hope your shopping went well--am about to set off on a Friday evening shopping trip myself--Christmas Eve Eve



Thank you, MulberryMermaid. [emoji4] Not sure if the conversation between Pickle and the scarf went well - some greens just clash. [emoji3]
Merry Christmas to you and happy shopping. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3555726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to go on our eve of Christmas Eve shopping excursion,  Miss Annie from Sweden and I. All we need is the snow!



Lovely Annie! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful mod/pic dearest Ludmilla....love all the colors in your pic. Miss Pickle is quite the unique beauty!



Thank you, dear Kendie. [emoji8] She is my first Mulberry bag and holds a special place in my heart.
Merry Christmas to you. [emoji319]


----------



## AAngela

I still love using this SBS especially as my weekend/travel hand bag!  It's a perfect size.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Wowee! Hello sweet friend...that is one super cool, bag! I'm embarassed to say I don't recall this style. She shows off Mulb quality so well....Merry Christmas dearest!



Merry Christmas to you, sweet Kendie!   Vanilla Annie says "Tack" for the nice compliment.  Annies are one of the best Mulberry classics ever, imo.  
Congrats for getting through a tough week in style.  Time to watch White Christmas  and get ready for Santa's arrival.  Wishing you a very peaceful, happy and sweet Christmas Eve, my dearest


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> Merry Christmas to you, sweet Kendie!   Vanilla Annie says "Tack" for the nice compliment.  Annies are one of the best Mulberry classics ever, imo.
> Congrats for getting through a tough week in style.  Time to watch White Christmas  and get ready for Santa's arrival.  Wishing you a very peaceful, happy and sweet Christmas Eve, my dearest


Thank you & back at you sweet thing!!! Smooches!!!


----------



## Louliu71

AAngela said:


> View attachment 3556165
> 
> I still love using this SBS especially as my weekend/travel hand bag!  It's a perfect size.



Lovely, what leather is it? I have this in black, so useful


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Annie! [emoji7]


Thank you dearest Ludmilla for the kind compliment!  Annie says "Tack!"  I think your Pickle is divine and the greens looked lovely together.  In fact, I think we need to somehow bring these two together someday for a fun shopping excursion, Vanilla Pickle on the town!
Wishing you and your loved ones a very lovely Christmas Eve and wonderful Christmas Day, dear Ludmilla


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, dear Kendie. [emoji8] She is my first Mulberry bag and holds a special place in my heart.
> Merry Christmas to you. [emoji319]


Thank you! Merry Christmas.


----------



## CPrincessUK

MulberryMermaid said:


> She's a timeless beauty.  So elegant for Christmas outings of all sorts, especially with a dear Princess Happy Christmas to you both!


Thanks! Same to you. 


ElainePG said:


> Not old... "vintage"!


Hehe. That's right.


----------



## Alex R

Small double zip Bays for Christmas dinner yesterday ❤


----------



## CPrincessUK

Alex R said:


> Small double zip Bays for Christmas dinner yesterday ❤


You look lovely and I love your coat and boots!


----------



## Mayfly285

Alex R said:


> Small double zip Bays for Christmas dinner yesterday [emoji173]



Stunning ensemble, Alex! [emoji106][emoji319]


----------



## Kendie26

Alex R said:


> Small double zip Bays for Christmas dinner yesterday ❤


WOW, Mulberry should hire you as 1 of their models....you look INCREDIBLE!!! Absolutely beautiful, timeless chic


----------



## Ludmilla

MulberryMermaid said:


> Thank you dearest Ludmilla for the kind compliment!  Annie says "Tack!"  I think your Pickle is divine and the greens looked lovely together.  In fact, I think we need to somehow bring these two together someday for a fun shopping excursion, Vanilla Pickle on the town!
> Wishing you and your loved ones a very lovely Christmas Eve and wonderful Christmas Day, dear Ludmilla



Thank you so much, dear MulberryMermaid. [emoji4] Your lovely response slipped through my notifications. Hehehe. Vanilla Pickle shopping excursion sounds like great fun. 
Hope you and your loved ones had a great and peaceful Christmas [emoji8]


----------



## gilson854

On the train to check out the Mulberry sale [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

gilson854 said:


> On the train to check out the Mulberry sale [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558162



You'll be hard put to find a more lovely oaky Bays, dear gilson! [emoji7] Good luck with the sales: keep us posted! [emoji6]


----------



## Jemstar

New oak small bays and I off to return my graphite Bays (again!!) to Bicester as the piping seal on the handle has gone again!


----------



## NY2005

Cheating with my LV gm bucket ......she is 22 years old and lovelier than ever.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3558217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating with my LV gm bucket ......she is 22 years old and lovelier than ever.


 And I'm using my 25 year old bolide! She has a few scars but I love her


----------



## Louliu71

Jemstar said:


> New oak small bays and I off to return my graphite Bays (again!!) to Bicester as the piping seal on the handle has gone again!



Lovely! Ideal size for me

Could you let us know what stock they have a Bicester please, pics if you can [emoji12]


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3558217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating with my LV gm bucket ......she is 22 years old and lovelier than ever.





Pessie said:


> And I'm using my 25 year old bolide! She has a few scars but I love her
> 
> View attachment 3558235



Can't beat a mature lady! [emoji6]


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> And I'm using my 25 year old bolide! She has a few scars but I love her
> 
> View attachment 3558235



An oldie but a goodie, the leather looks lush


----------



## Alex R

CPrincessUK said:


> You look lovely and I love your coat and boots!


Thank you for your kind words, ladies! I love this bag to bits.  Mulberry model only if I get free bags, hehe. It would be nice if they had real women from all walks of life as their models-- such as us. And we would get to keep the bags


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Alex R said:


> Thank you for your kind words, ladies! I love this bag to bits.  Mulberry model only if I get free bags, hehe. It would be nice if they had real women from all walks of life as their models-- such as us. And we would get to keep the bags



Alex, you do look absolutely stunning!  Effortlessly elegant and put together.  Hope you had a lovely Christmas celebration.

I love your idea
Wouldn't it be fun to have real women from all walks of life modeling Mulberry?  Refreshing and inspirational.   (From the photoshoots I've been on in the dim past, it would require quite a leap of imagination to persuade the client, but I'd imagine the resulting sales would more than reward their courage in going a different direction.   I'll volunteer.  Anyone else?  As you say, we would be paid in bags.  
Perhaps they'd better bring multiples of models/colours to the photoshoot, otherwise there might be some scuffles behind the camera


----------



## ElainePG

Alex R said:


> Small double zip Bays for Christmas dinner yesterday ❤


You look fantastic... that's a terrific outfit!


----------



## oliviamaurice

I had my tiger lily out today.


----------



## Bromley

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3558217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating with my LV gm bucket ......she is 22 years old and lovelier than ever.





Pessie said:


> And I'm using my 25 year old bolide! She has a few scars but I love her
> View attachment 3558235


I love this! Great investments ladies!


----------



## ElainePG

oliviamaurice said:


> I had my tiger lily out today.
> View attachment 3558421


What a smashing bag! Was this a special edition?


----------



## oliviamaurice

ElainePG said:


> What a smashing bag! Was this a special edition?


Thank you ElainePG. To be honest with you, I had no idea about the bag's background. But I remember I fell for it at first sight in the shop back in 2012 or 2013. It's my first designer bag which I decided to buy within 10 minutes.(hopefully it would be the last one too.) It's also my first Mulberry.


----------



## ElainePG

oliviamaurice said:


> Thank you ElainePG. To be honest with you, I had no idea about the bag's background. But I remember I fell for it at first sight in the shop back in 2012 or 2013. It's my first designer bag which I decided to buy within 10 minutes.(hopefully it would be the last one too.) It's also my first Mulberry.


A great way to start a Mulberry collection! And have you added more Mulberry bags to your collection since then???


----------



## Louliu71

oliviamaurice said:


> I had my tiger lily out today.
> View attachment 3558421



Beautiful condition, stunning!


----------



## Ahardiva

Off to the shops with my Dark Grey Bays [emoji16] I love this bag so much!


----------



## Alex R

Ahardiva said:


> Off to the shops with my Dark Grey Bays [emoji16] I love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3560757


beautiful bag, you carry her well!


----------



## oliviamaurice

ElainePG said:


> A great way to start a Mulberry collection! And have you added more Mulberry bags to your collection since then???


Yes recently I added a medium cara.  Happy New Year.



Louliu71 said:


> Beautiful condition, stunning!


Thanks Louliu71. Happy New Year!


----------



## LW81

Ahardiva said:


> Off to the shops with my Dark Grey Bays [emoji16] I love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3560757


What's the leather type for this bag? Is it light? Cheers


----------



## MissDee

Today was my Somerset shoulder bag (now worn as a satchel) 

MissDee


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lovely New Year's Eve dinner with DH and black regular lily.


----------



## Louliu71

oliviamaurice said:


> Yes recently I added a medium cara.  Happy New Year.
> 
> 
> Thanks Louliu71. Happy New Year!



U2!


----------



## NY2005

Ahardiva said:


> Off to the shops with my Dark Grey Bays [emoji16] I love this bag so much!
> 
> View attachment 3560757



You look lovely, fab bays. Enjoy you shopping trip.


----------



## Kendie26

I usually dress my mini Lily up more than this but I think she also works with super casual & active wear too.....running & all over the place today. Happy 2017 dear Mulberry lovelies! [emoji898][emoji4][emoji256]


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> I usually dress my mini Lily up more than this but I think she also works with super casual & active wear too.....running & all over the place today. Happy 2017 dear Mulberry lovelies! [emoji898][emoji4][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562775



Now that's what I call a proper New Year's Day outfit! Could that MM mini lily be any more adorable on you?  you both look fab


----------



## MulberryMermaid

MissDee said:


> Today was my Somerset shoulder bag (now worn as a satchel)
> 
> MissDee


Is that because she's heavy, Miss Dee?  Bet you both looked great


----------



## MulberryMermaid

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely New Year's Eve dinner with DH and black regular lily.



Hope you had a fun evening with the perfect partner! (sorry, I meant your DH, too! )
Is it hard to choose sometimes?  I think if I had a black Lily of any size, she'd probably get reached for the most for going out.  Although, if I had a Mushroom Metallic, would definitely have to add 5 minutes to the getting ready timeline...decisions, decisions


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> Now that's what I call a proper New Year's Day outfit! Could that MM mini lily be any more adorable on you?  you both look fab


aw thanks ever so my Miss Sweetest Thing!!! I feel lucky to have that mini in mushroom metallic because she's just a unique & truly, truly 1 of my all time favorite little bags EVER. I could never part w/ her. Bestest wishes to you & family for an amazingly happy, healthy 2017 & for your "pursery too!!"  And of course Happy 2017 to ALL!!


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> I usually dress my mini Lily up more than this but I think she also works with super casual & active wear too.....running & all over the place today. Happy 2017 dear Mulberry lovelies! [emoji898][emoji4][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562775



I really love this bag, you wear her well dearest Kendie.


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> I really love this bag, you wear her well dearest Kendie.


thank you dearest & no doubt you wear yours even more beautifully... (dang I'm hoping I'm not wrong & that my memory is working at the moment! You do have a mini Lily right?!!! I think you have that spectacular ostrich version...shoot me now if I'm not remembering correctly!!!!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hope you had a fun evening with the perfect partner! (sorry, I meant your DH, too! )
> Is it hard to choose sometimes?  I think if I had a black Lily of any size, she'd probably get reached for the most for going out.  Although, if I had a Mushroom Metallic, would definitely have to add 5 minutes to the getting ready timeline...decisions, decisions


Yes lily has certainly been my cheapest bag in terms of cost per wear! She can be used casually and dressed up and is probably my best bag purchase. Her lock is a little bit scratched though so will need to get that replaced at some point (probably when I get a second black lily with silver as my wardrobe won't function without a black regular lily!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

Kendie26 said:


> I usually dress my mini Lily up more than this but I think she also works with super casual & active wear too.....running & all over the place today. Happy 2017 dear Mulberry lovelies! [emoji898][emoji4][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562775


Mushroom metallic looks great with casual wear as well. Who would have thought? Love all lily sizes. They are such versatile bags. I hope mulberry never gets rid of this style.


----------



## Kendie26

CPrincessUK said:


> Mushroom metallic looks great with casual wear as well. Who would have thought? Love all lily sizes. They are such versatile bags. I hope mulberry never gets rid of this style.


thanks so much CPrincessUK....I agree w/ you (& w/ your love of Bays too) I also hope they keep this style. All my best to you dear


----------



## fashionlover21

Some sale shopping with my delrey today 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fashionlover21

fashionlover21 said:


> Some sale shopping with my delrey today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app






Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> thank you dearest & no doubt you wear yours even more beautifully... (dang I'm hoping I'm not wrong & that my memory is working at the moment! You do have a mini Lily right?!!! I think you have that spectacular ostrich version...shoot me now if I'm not remembering correctly!!!!)



That is I Kendie, she with the love of the lily bag


----------



## Alex R

Kendie26 said:


> I usually dress my mini Lily up more than this but I think she also works with super casual & active wear too.....running & all over the place today. Happy 2017 dear Mulberry lovelies! [emoji898][emoji4][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562775


Happy new year, Kendie!


----------



## Ahardiva

LW81 said:


> What's the leather type for this bag? Is it light? Cheers


It's small classic grain with microfibre lining - as it's a fairly large bag it is still relatively heavy but it never bothers me as I mainly use it for work and popping out for short trips. I probably wouldn't take it on a long day out though as I like to have my hands free so it wouldn't be convenient for me! HTH


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> That is I Kendie, she with the love of the lily bag


oh yay! I thought so but then doubted myself as I've been quite flumoxed lately....That's too cute "she w/ the love of Lily bag"....I'm right there w/ you girlfriend


----------



## MissDee

MulberryMermaid said:


> Is that because she's heavy, Miss Dee?  Bet you both looked great



Hi MulberryMermaid, it's an old bag that originally only had a shoulder strap (see my little post below)

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/old-bag-new-strap-somerset-shoulder-bag.957862/

It's a perfect little out and about bag, really glad it's out of the dust bag 

MissDee


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> aw thanks ever so my Miss Sweetest Thing!!! I feel lucky to have that mini in mushroom metallic because she's just a unique & truly, truly 1 of my all time favorite little bags EVER. I could never part w/ her. Bestest wishes to you & family for *an amazingly happy, healthy 2017 & for your "pursery too!!*"  And of course Happy 2017 to ALL!!


"Pursery"... I think you have coined a new word, dear Kendie! I just *love* it!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Rain predicted here on the California coast all week, so I'm carrying my trusty wrinkled calf Alexa. No worries with this bag... she is a true workhorse! Just a light coat of Coloni spray once a year, and she takes me through even the wettest of coastal weather.


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Rain predicted here on the California coast all week, so I'm carrying my trusty wrinkled calf Alexa. No worries with this bag... she is a true workhorse! Just a light coat of Coloni spray once a year, and she takes me through even the wettest of coastal weather.
> View attachment 3563564





ElainePG said:


> "Pursery"... I think you have coined a new word, dear Kendie! I just *love* it!!!


Gasp! Swoon! SO SO SO pretty Elaine!!! I LOVE the extra wrinkly texture & what a cool color!! Hope your BIrthday was as lovely as dear you!
I can not take credit for word "pursery!"....that fun word belongs to dear @MulberryMermaid


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Gasp! Swoon! SO SO SO pretty Elaine!!! I LOVE the extra wrinkly texture & what a cool color!! Hope your BIrthday was as lovely as dear you!
> I can not take credit for word "pursery!"....that fun word belongs to dear @MulberryMermaid


Thank you, Kendie, I had a terrific birthday.  

@MulberryMermaid, this is to let you know that I am officially adopting "pursery" as the new name for the closet where my handbags are stored.  What a charming word! I salute your cleverness!


----------



## Pessie

Oaky Bays today


----------



## NY2005

fashionlover21 said:


> View attachment 3563168
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app





ElainePG said:


> Rain predicted here on the California coast all week, so I'm carrying my trusty wrinkled calf Alexa. No worries with this bag... she is a true workhorse! Just a light coat of Coloni spray once a year, and she takes me through even the wettest of coastal weather.
> View attachment 3563564



The leather on this is tdf , makes the rain a bit easy to cope with when you are carrying this beauty


----------



## minoxa33

Bayswater in mole grey grainy calf with soft gold hardware...


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Rain predicted here on the California coast all week, so I'm carrying my trusty wrinkled calf Alexa. No worries with this bag... she is a true workhorse! Just a light coat of Coloni spray once a year, and she takes me through even the wettest of coastal weather.
> View attachment 3563564


It's a divine gem, Elaine!!


----------



## Kendie26

minoxa33 said:


> Bayswater in mole grey grainy calf with soft gold hardware...
> 
> View attachment 3563981



Yay we are bag twins! Don't you just  adore it to smitherines!!! Great pic! [emoji173][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## MulberryMermaid

MissDee said:


> Hi MulberryMermaid, it's an old bag that originally only had a shoulder strap (see my little post below)
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/old-bag-new-strap-somerset-shoulder-bag.957862/
> 
> It's a perfect little out and about bag, really glad it's out of the dust bag
> 
> MissDee



Love it!  See my reply to your great post.  I love your new strap and your Somerset really is the perfect looking little bag for real life errand running.  She looks fabHow clever of you to "re-purpose" her in this way.  Thanks for educating me on this wonderful little treasure sac.  Truly great bags like this must be cherished!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

ElainePG said:


> Rain predicted here on the California coast all week, so I'm carrying my trusty wrinkled calf Alexa. No worries with this bag... she is a true workhorse! Just a light coat of Coloni spray once a year, and she takes me through even the wettest of coastal weather.
> View attachment 3563564



Oh my, oh my dear Elaine! Kendie is so right, Swoonsville on that wrinkled calf green princess!   She looks so effortlessly chic, no doubt like her mom. If we all met up for tea in the Emerald City, she'd be the bag of choice.  
We have something in common.  I used to live not on, but quite near the CA coast.  Nowhere like it in the world.  And we also love the same color and leather  Your green Alexa is truly magnifico.  Thank you for sharing her with us.  So great that she's unfussed by the moisture, she's a true California Girl!  California coastal air is terrific for wrinkles, as I recall 

Happy belated Birthday to you, Green Pal!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, Kendie, I had a terrific birthday.
> 
> @MulberryMermaid, this is to let you know that I am officially adopting "pursery" as the new name for the closet where my handbags are stored.  What a charming word! I salute your cleverness!



Thanks, sweet Elaine, my green pal


----------



## MulberryMermaid

NY2005 said:


> That is I Kendie, she with the love of the lily bag



NY LOTL! 
I salute your impeccable taste, dear NY!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> aw thanks ever so my Miss Sweetest Thing!!! I feel lucky to have that mini in mushroom metallic because she's just a unique & truly, truly 1 of my all time favorite little bags EVER. I could never part w/ her. Bestest wishes to you & family for an amazingly happy, healthy 2017 & for your "pursery too!!"  And of course Happy 2017 to ALL!!



Wishing you every good thing as well in the coming year, sweet Kendie--
I echo your good wishes to all.  No doubt this will be an, ahem, interesting year ahead!

To you and to all my lovely friends here, a brief wish for the year to come:

May each of our Purseries, whether:
Luxuriously grand or Fashionably bijoux
Culled and Kondo-ed or Bursting and vainly resisting our every attempt to contain/organize/secrete its population
Classically Mulberry "vintage" or latest latest Cocariffic 
Familiar old love or newly discovered (or rekindled, as in my case) passion...

Whatever its dimensions or contents, may our Purseries continue to thrive and bring each of us pleasure and a measure of grace in the wild ride of 2017


----------



## MulberryMermaid

minoxa33 said:


> Bayswater in mole grey grainy calf with soft gold hardware...
> 
> View attachment 3563981


An elegant beauty that looks brand new!  You must take such good care of her, dear Minoxa!


----------



## Slowhand

Tobacco Effie to work today


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3564577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco Effie to work today


That leather looks sublime, Slowhand   never seen an Effie (the original) IRL, believe it or not. Scarce and truly lovely design. Never seen Tobacco either, it looks so pretty, even at an ungodly hour of the morning!


----------



## ksuromax

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3564577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco Effie to work today


leather looks heavenly.....


----------



## minoxa33

Kendie26 said:


> Yay we are bag twins! Don't you just  adore it to smitherines!!! Great pic! [emoji173][emoji7][emoji106]



Yay!!! [emoji5]


----------



## minoxa33

MulberryMermaid said:


> An elegant beauty that looks brand new!  You must take such good care of her, dear Minoxa!



She was my first premium bag - she is always well stuffed when sitting in her dustbag. I should take her out more - the leather is thick and divine and holds up well!


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> Wishing you every good thing as well in the coming year, sweet Kendie--
> I echo your good wishes to all.  No doubt this will be an, ahem, interesting year ahead!
> 
> To you and to all my lovely friends here, a brief wish for the year to come:
> 
> May each of our Purseries, whether:
> Luxuriously grand or Fashionably bijoux
> Culled and Kondo-ed or Bursting and vainly resisting our every attempt to contain/organize/secrete its population
> Classically Mulberry "vintage" or latest latest Cocariffic
> Familiar old love or newly discovered (or rekindled, as in my case) passion...
> 
> Whatever its dimensions or contents, may our Purseries continue to thrive and bring each of us pleasure and a measure of grace in the wild ride of 2017


Haaaa OMG, there you go again w/ your most eloquent written words dearest "PURSERY Queen!!".....that post just made my morning!!! Love it...


----------



## wee drop o bush

This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted


----------



## ksuromax

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741


Looks to be in fab condition, and a super colour, enjoy carrying her


----------



## MulberryMermaid

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741



Petrol is such a lovely colour as Pessie says, and this Daria does look in amazing nick, congrats to you Wee Drop O Bush!  
I have the small Daria Petrol clutch, your bag's little sister
Enjoy your new treasure


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Haaaa OMG, there you go again w/ your most eloquent written words dearest "PURSERY Queen!!".....that post just made my morning!!! Love it...



Thank you, sweet Kendie   here's me right now


----------



## Louliu71

minoxa33 said:


> Bayswater in mole grey grainy calf with soft gold hardware...
> 
> View attachment 3563981



I was going to ask if you were in the tube in London this morning as I spotted one of these beauties and it looked immaculate too! But I see you are in Switzerland


----------



## Slowhand

MulberryMermaid said:


> That leather looks sublime, Slowhand   never seen an Effie (the original) IRL, believe it or not. Scarce and truly lovely design. Never seen Tobacco either, it looks so pretty, even at an ungodly hour of the morning!


Thank you , I have only seen a couple of others over the years  but never tobacco . The tobacco is quite rare I think ?


----------



## minoxa33

Louliu71 said:


> I was going to ask if you were in the tube in London this morning as I spotted one of these beauties and it looked immaculate too! But I see you are in Switzerland



[emoji1] Yes, it wasn't me [emoji6]


----------



## Slowhand

ksuromax said:


> leather looks heavenly.....



Thank you  It's Rio - a bit like NVT with a bit of a sheen to it .


----------



## Louliu71

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3564577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobacco Effie to work today



I don't think I've ever seen anything in tobacco, before my love for Mulberry began. Beautiful bag


----------



## Slowhand

Louliu71 said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anything in tobacco, before my love for Mulberry began. Beautiful bag


I may be wrong , but I think it was only used for  Effie and outlet special Anthony .


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Oaky Bays today
> 
> View attachment 3563938


This is *such* a classic, Pessie!


----------



## ElainePG

minoxa33 said:


> Bayswater in mole grey grainy calf with soft gold hardware...
> 
> View attachment 3563981


How lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741


Absolutely gorgeous! The color, the style... WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> This is *such* a classic, Pessie!


Thank you Elaine, I was lucky to find her in unused condition just before Christmas


----------



## Kendie26

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741


I'd be delighted too!! SUch a beautiful color & she looks brand new! Congrats to you wee drop o bush


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741



Oooh, she's utterly gorgeous, wee drop! This should make you feel better, I hope! What a beauty (I'm feeling that Daria-shaped hole in my life all over again!) I hope Heidi approves?! The colour is divine ... [emoji7]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Heidi had a wee nose round her last night, but Heidi is still prone to chewing (she will be 2 in 4 weeks) so she won't get any closer 
It's my first M with gunmetal hardwear, I never was much of a fan before, but I'm a convert now. It's so nice  
I'd also say that this won't be my only Daria...I suspect they are being fazed out, you certainly don't get many options any more, I'll be keeping an eye out at NPN & LMW.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> This new to me Petrol Daria, I ordered it from LMW on Monday and it arrived today. I'm delighted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564741



Congrats bag twin! Using mine tomorrow  as I forgot how gorgeous this bag is!


----------



## CPrincessUK

wee drop o bush said:


> Heidi had a wee nose round her last night, but Heidi is still prone to chewing (she will be 2 in 4 weeks) so she won't get any closer
> It's my first M with gunmetal hardwear, I never was much of a fan before, but I'm a convert now. It's so nice
> I'd also say that this won't be my only Daria...I suspect they are being fazed out, you certainly don't get many options any more, I'll be keeping an eye out at NPN & LMW.



Daria is a great style. I own oxblood and petrol in the medium hobo and a black satchel. Also two pouches and two French purses. I always get compliments on them, more so than my other mulberry bags.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

CPrincessUK said:


> Daria is a great style. I own oxblood and petrol in the medium hobo and a black satchel. Also two pouches and two French purses. I always get compliments on them, more so than my other mulberry bags.


Those are the two colors I would want most in a Daria bag, they are beyond rich!  I have a petrol pouch and the gunmetal is so lovely.  
You have such good taste in your Mulberry collection, dear CPrincessUK


----------



## NY2005

Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3566598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.


Well hellooo!  Lovely choccy bays and it looks super with the scarf - they're a toasty combo  I do hope chocolate returns at some point soon, I really miss it.


----------



## 24shaz

During a recent clearout I found poor, neglected Gracie languishing in a dustbag at the back of a wardrobe, she came out with me today for the first time in years.


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3566598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.



Finally!! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

24shaz said:


> During a recent clearout I found poor, neglected Gracie languishing in a dustbag at the back of a wardrobe, she came out with me today for the first time in years.



So cute and handy too! I love small bags and especially hands free


----------



## Louliu71

Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat


----------



## BeckyHannaway

Louliu71 said:


> Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat
> 
> View attachment 3566690


Love your Oxblood lily! Amazing leather!


----------



## rakhee81

An oxblood and khaki day for me too with trusty Bays [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3566598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.


This is such a beautiful Bays! Glad you took her out. Was it her maiden voyage?


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a beautiful Bays! Glad you took her out. Was it her maiden voyage?


Thanks Luds. Yes .....maiden voyage. I found her surprising light to carry with liner as am used to Perspex base shaper in oak bays. How's ur Chloe?


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat
> 
> View attachment 3566690



Great combo. I love green...and Oxblood


----------



## NY2005

24shaz said:


> During a recent clearout I found poor, neglected Gracie languishing in a dustbag at the back of a wardrobe, she came out with me today for the first time in years.



This is lovely, haven't seen one of these before. She's in lovely condition. Did you enjoy using her?


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Thanks Luds. Yes .....maiden voyage. I found her surprising light to carry with liner as am used to Perspex base shaper in oak bays. How's ur Chloe?


I am glad to hear that you found her light to carry. The weight is my main issue with Bays and the main reason why my lazy oak Bays is sitting in her dustbag. (New year resolution is to carry her at least five times in 2017.)
The Chloe bag is very well. Unfortunately we have snow and all other kinds of bad weather at the moment. So no maiden voyage for her yet.


----------



## Louliu71

Is this normal!!!??




Took Daria into have a new plaque, carrying oxblood lily and a small swap hidden inside M carrier bag

 So glad I changed my mind and bought Daria home as it's pouring down with rain and lily will get cover in that as no blinking brolly!!


----------



## Louliu71

rakhee81 said:


> An oxblood and khaki day for me too with trusty Bays [emoji4]
> View attachment 3566731



Stunning! Saw the same oxblood bays again today going into my office. Even my boss said how lovely oxblood is and he's a Prada man!


----------



## Louliu71

BeckyHannaway said:


> Love your Oxblood lily! Amazing leather!



Thanks!!


----------



## rakhee81

Louliu71 said:


> Stunning! Saw the same oxblood bays again today going into my office. Even my boss said how lovely oxblood is and he's a Prada man!



Thanks! If I didn't already have classic Bays in oxblood I'd be buying the JC version myself!


----------



## Alex R

Louliu71 said:


> Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat
> 
> View attachment 3566690


I absolutely love the oxblood dark green combo! Beautiful!


----------



## jay88

My mulberry postmans lock satchel in black pebble leather with gold hardware. 
Love her but thinking of selling! I still have the protective stickers on it lol [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

jay88 said:


> My mulberry postmans lock satchel in black pebble leather with gold hardware.
> Love her but thinking of selling! I still have the protective stickers on it lol [emoji23]
> View attachment 3567095
> 
> View attachment 3567096


Aw that's a little sad if you sell her because I think it looks BEAUTIFUL on you!!


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3566598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.


To ALL Mulb friends, wow ALL bags the last few days are amazing, but WOW & HELLO DREAMY Choc bays dear NY!!! OMG, PERFECTION!!! Major drool fest over that color. Just WOWEE KAZOWEE!


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> To ALL Mulb friends, wow ALL bags the last few days are amazing, but WOW & HELLO DREAMY Choc bays dear NY!!! OMG, PERFECTION!!! Major drool fest over that color. Just WOWEE KAZOWEE!



Thanks lovely Kendie. I really enjoyed carrying her, she's been out and about today too. Wasn't as heavy as I thought she'd be either. Thanks for the love


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3566598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.



Gorgeous combo, NY! Delicious chunk of chocolate there! [emoji39]


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat
> 
> View attachment 3566690



What a beautiful Lily, Louliu - and a fab pairing with your scarf! [emoji7]


----------



## fashionlover21

jay88 said:


> My mulberry postmans lock satchel in black pebble leather with gold hardware.
> Love her but thinking of selling! I still have the protective stickers on it lol [emoji23]
> View attachment 3567095
> 
> View attachment 3567096


Love this. I have the Chole Elsie in medium black which is so similar. I find it so practical.


----------



## Pessie

Cheating with givenchy today


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> View attachment 3568492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating with givenchy today


This is lovely , do you use her alot? What's the inside like?


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> This is lovely , do you use her alot? What's the inside like?


I've posted some photos on the non-M thread


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> I've posted some photos on the non-M thread



Lovely   I'll have a look there


----------



## Betty Kay

Tessie satchel in oxblood, the leather is fine when there is rain and snow outside, and the colour warms and cheers me up - makes me think of a good red wine


----------



## Mayas

Mini Lily black deep embrossed croc print


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3568735
> 
> Mini Lily black deep embrossed croc print



This was me last night, bag twin! [emoji106] I love my embossed croc Lily girls - they really lift an outfit! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3566598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choc bays (with papillonkia bag liner) and tree wrap scarf.


Such a perfect combination!


----------



## ElainePG

Louliu71 said:


> Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat
> 
> View attachment 3566690


Love your Lily! Is she oxblood? Fabulous color!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3568658
> View attachment 3568659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessie satchel in oxblood, the leather is fine when there is rain and snow outside, and the colour warms and cheers me up - makes me think of a good red wine


Beautiful! Nothing cozier than a good red wine!


----------



## NY2005

Lovely bags ladies


----------



## jay88

Kendie26 said:


> Aw that's a little sad if you sell her because I think it looks BEAUTIFUL on you!!



Ah thank you [emoji4] I do love the bag but the reason I was selling is due to I never use it much and to fund for another bag on my wish list x


----------



## gswpurse

Effie at lunch with me today..


----------



## Kendie26

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3568658
> View attachment 3568659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessie satchel in oxblood, the leather is fine when there is rain and snow outside, and the colour warms and cheers me up - makes me think of a good red wine


Beautfiul bag & picture Betty Kay....shows the magnificence of oxblood beautifully!


----------



## Kendie26

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3568735
> 
> Mini Lily black deep embrossed croc print


 Totally adore your mini Lily!! I wanted that exact version but was too late trying to order it as quantity was all gone. Enjoy yours!!


----------



## harrypaws

I will be wearing this baby like I have every day since I bought her last Thursday!


----------



## BeckyHannaway

harrypaws said:


> I will be wearing this baby like I have every day since I bought her last Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 3569381


What a lovely colour to brighten up this gray and rainy day.


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3569207
> 
> Effie at lunch with me today..


fab leather!!


----------



## ElainePG

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3569207
> 
> Effie at lunch with me today..


Love the understated quality of this bag, *gswpurse*.


----------



## ElainePG

harrypaws said:


> I will be wearing this baby like I have every day since I bought her last Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 3569381


Yes, of *course* you will! Wow!!!!!


----------



## Mayas

Kendie26 said:


> Totally adore your mini Lily!! I wanted that exact version but was too late trying to order it as quantity was all gone. Enjoy yours!!



Thanks. Yes she is a little black beauty. I was lucky to get her in the presale


----------



## Mayas

Mayfly285 said:


> This was me last night, bag twin! [emoji106] I love my embossed croc Lily girls - they really lift an outfit! [emoji7]



Yes the croc print is gorgeus on Lilys. Which size Lily do you have besides the mini?


----------



## Mayfly285

Mayas said:


> Yes the croc print is gorgeus on Lilys. Which size Lily do you have besides the mini?



I only have the regular size, although I'm definitely attracted to the mini! I have 5 regular lilies in my bunch: embossed croc print in oak and black; patent scribbly floral; pebbled beige goatskin and The Special One ... [emoji6] I need to do a family photo! [emoji991]


----------



## Mayas

Louliu71 said:


> Lily came out today, along with greenhouse print scarf to match my khaki coat
> 
> View attachment 3566690



I love the oxblood Lily [emoji7] I've had the oak nvt but moved it on because I was afraid it would'nt keep its shape.


----------



## Dorf

Heathcliffe briefcase, chocolate-brown


----------



## Kendie26

Dorf said:


> Heathcliffe briefcase, chocolate-brown
> 
> View attachment 3569774


Awesome! You look fabulous! Hope you are enjoying this new bag & that it meets your expectations (I remember your opinion thread on it!)


----------



## Kendie26

harrypaws said:


> I will be wearing this baby like I have every day since I bought her last Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 3569381


such a beautiful red, I could stare at it all day!


----------



## ElainePG

Dorf said:


> Heathcliffe briefcase, chocolate-brown
> 
> View attachment 3569774


Terrific outfit, Dorf!


----------



## Louliu71

Mayas said:


> I love the oxblood Lily [emoji7] I've had the oak nvt but moved it on because I was afraid it would'nt keep its shape.



Many thanks!

I use a Samorga liner, so far so good.


----------



## Louliu71

Dorf said:


> Heathcliffe briefcase, chocolate-brown
> 
> View attachment 3569774



Great ensemble!


----------



## Louliu71

harrypaws said:


> I will be wearing this baby like I have every day since I bought her last Thursday!
> 
> View attachment 3569381



Beautiful


----------



## Louliu71

gswpurse said:


> View attachment 3569207
> 
> Effie at lunch with me today..



I miss my Effie, very cute


----------



## Louliu71

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3568735
> 
> Mini Lily black deep embrossed croc print



Bag twin, can't wait to use mine. The crease doesn't look so bad, so sure she is a keeper now


----------



## gswpurse

ksuromax said:


> fab leather!!





ElainePG said:


> Love the understated quality of this bag, *gswpurse*.



Thanks! I love this soft spongy leather very much and it is surprisingly durable.


----------



## ksuromax

gswpurse said:


> Thanks! I love this soft spongy leather very much and it is surprisingly durable.


and so nice to touch. isn't it??


----------



## Dorf

Kendie26 said:


> Awesome! You look fabulous! Hope you are enjoying this new bag & that it meets your expectations (I remember your opinion thread on it!)


Thanks. I'm very satisfied. I like both the size and the look of the bag. This will be a "work -horse" bag for me.



ElainePG said:


> Terrific outfit, Dorf!





Louliu71 said:


> Great ensemble!



Thanks


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Bag twin, can't wait to use mine. The crease doesn't look so bad, so sure she is a keeper now


Glad you decided to keep her, she's a cute little bag


----------



## Pessie

Dorf said:


> Heathcliffe briefcase, chocolate-brown
> 
> View attachment 3569774


Congrats, looks great!  Chocolate is the best colour choice in this bag for sure


----------



## Dorf

Pessie said:


> Congrats, looks great!  Chocolate is the best colour choice in this bag for sure


Agreed. Chocolate is the prefered


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Glad you decided to keep her, she's a cute little bag



Lol, but that's today..... I'm a Libran remember [emoji848]


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Lol, but that's today..... I'm a Libran remember [emoji848]


Yeah, and Some People appear to be more Libran than others...


----------



## Mayfly285

At the farm shop café with my nightshade Alexa in large silky snake print leather. Quick photo as my friend was having to duck out of shot!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> At the farm shop café with my nightshade Alexa in large silky snake print leather. Quick photo as my friend was having to duck out of shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570267



Lovely bag and yet again mayfly another lovely coffee.....I'm having Christmas gingerbread latte flashbacks


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Lovely bag and yet again mayfly another lovely coffee.....I'm having Christmas gingerbread latte flashbacks



Even more indulgent than coffee, dear NY: it's a hot chocolate! [emoji5] Alas, no drowning gingerbread men for a few months now, I fear ...


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Even more indulgent than coffee, dear NY: it's a hot chocolate! [emoji5] Alas, no drowning gingerbread men for a few months now, I fear ...



With sprinkles. Mmmmmm


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Yeah, and Some People appear to be more Libran than others...



Maybe, maybe not.... come to think of it maybe....but then on the overhand....maybe not [emoji848]


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> At the farm shop café with my nightshade Alexa in large silky snake print leather. Quick photo as my friend was having to duck out of shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570267



One of my fav bags [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> At the farm shop café with my nightshade Alexa in large silky snake print leather. Quick photo as my friend was having to duck out of shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570267


Bag and hot cocoa both looking beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> At the farm shop café with my nightshade Alexa in large silky snake print leather. Quick photo as my friend was having to duck out of shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570267


Ok I'm a sucker for a great cup of coffee, but your stunning Alexa steals the show in this glorious pic. That's 1 of, no make that, my very favorite Alexa I've ever seen!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> Even more indulgent than coffee, dear NY: it's a hot chocolate! [emoji5] Alas, no drowning gingerbread men for a few months now, I fear ...


Oops above post calling it coffee! I didn't read through all comments before I posted because I was just too spellbound by your Alexa. I still stand by the fact that SHE steals the show in that pic....even as YUMMY as that hot chocolate lookS!!!


----------



## NY2005

More choc  , not quite as good as edible choc but very close.


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> View attachment 3571424
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More choc  , not quite as good as edible choc but very close.


Yummy from this angle


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> One of my fav bags [emoji7]



Thank you, dear Louliu; I've been using her a lot recently and have rediscovered my love for her! Spot the tendency to puddle, though ... Still haven't got a liner for her ...



ElainePG said:


> Bag and hot cocoa both looking beautiful!



Thank you, dear Elaine; I'd chosen a healthy breakfast of a pot of tea with scrambled eggs and kippers but felt the need for something more indulgent afterwards! [emoji5]



Kendie26 said:


> Ok I'm a sucker for a great cup of coffee, but your stunning Alexa steals the show in this glorious pic. That's 1 of, no make that, my very favorite Alexa I've ever seen!!





Kendie26 said:


> Oops above post calling it coffee! I didn't read through all comments before I posted because I was just too spellbound by your Alexa. I still stand by the fact that SHE steals the show in that pic....even as YUMMY as that hot chocolate lookS!!!



Bless you, dear Kendie; Miss Nightshade is blushing (and wishes to inform you all she's not in the least Deadly!) [emoji5] Her Pebbled Beige sister is feeling a bit left out: I'll load her up, later this week! [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, dear Louliu; I've been using her a lot recently and have rediscovered my love for her! Spot the tendency to puddle, though ... Still haven't got a liner for her ...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear Elaine; I'd chosen a healthy breakfast of a pot of tea with scrambled eggs and kippers but felt the need for something more indulgent afterwards! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bless you, dear Kendie; Miss Nightshade is blushing (and wishes to inform you all she's not in the least Deadly!) [emoji5] Her Pebbled Beige sister is feeling a bit left out: I'll load her up, later this week! [emoji6]



I hadn't even noticed [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

Louliu71 said:


> I hadn't even noticed [emoji4]



She's a real sloucher! Super lovely leather but collapses completely - I need a liner desperately! [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

EW Bays in embossed croc, yummy toffee colour


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> EW Bays in embossed croc, yummy toffee colour
> View attachment 3571678
> View attachment 3571679
> View attachment 3571680



What a beaut!!


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> EW Bays in embossed croc, yummy toffee colour
> View attachment 3571678
> View attachment 3571679
> View attachment 3571680



That is magnificent, ksuromax, just beautiful! What a gorgeous print and colour! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> What a beaut!!





Mayfly285 said:


> That is magnificent, ksuromax, just beautiful! What a gorgeous print and colour! [emoji7]


thank you


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> EW Bays in embossed croc, yummy toffee colour
> View attachment 3571678
> View attachment 3571679
> View attachment 3571680



Yummy


----------



## Pessie

Absolutely blooming freezing here today, just been to the shops and bought what felt like half a ton of bird food.  Carrying satchel cross body


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Absolutely blooming freezing here today, just been to the shops and bought what felt like half a ton of bird food.  Carrying satchel cross body
> View attachment 3573206



you know I love this bag, very hardy for this very chilly weather


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Absolutely blooming freezing here today, just been to the shops and bought what felt like half a ton of bird food.  Carrying satchel cross body
> View attachment 3573206



I hope at some point it hits the sales [emoji848]


----------



## NY2005

Louliu71 said:


> I hope at some point it hits the sales [emoji848]



Me too


----------



## RebeccaClements

My beautiful almond and cognac Bayswater. [emoji173]


----------



## NY2005

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful almond and cognac Bayswater. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573516



She looks lovely, have you cleaned her?


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Absolutely blooming freezing here today, just been to the shops and bought what felt like half a ton of bird food.  Carrying satchel cross body
> View attachment 3573206


Very chilly here, too. Aren't you nice to feed the birds!


----------



## ElainePG

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful almond and cognac Bayswater. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3573516


Ooh! Lovely! I never knew there was a two-toned Bayswater. Is this an older design?


----------



## RebeccaClements

NY2005 said:


> She looks lovely, have you cleaned her?


Aw, thank you! I actually haven't touched her yet, just put a bag liner in her. 



ElainePG said:


> Ooh! Lovely! I never knew there was a two-toned Bayswater. Is this an older design?


Aw, thanks! She is a darwin Bayswater, I have been advised around eight years old, but could be a little older.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy in winter wonderland.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3574027
> 
> 
> Oak Lexy in winter wonderland.


Frozen Beauty!!


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Frozen Beauty!!


Thank you!


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3574027
> 
> 
> Oak Lexy in winter wonderland.




Looks chilly ...frozen.....makes me want to sing Let it go!


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> Looks chilly ...frozen.....makes me want to sing Let it go!


It was not this chilly as it looks like. The snow did not stay too long. Most of it vanished in the afternoon. At least on the streets.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Pewter Roxanne under snowy pewter- coloured skies today


----------



## Louliu71

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3576517
> 
> Pewter Roxanne under snowy pewter- coloured skies today



That's amazing and love the scarf with it too, the bag looks brand new!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Louliu71 said:


> That's amazing and love the scarf with it too, the bag looks brand new!


Thanks, dear Louliu  It isn't new by any means, has some wear and tear on it, but the muted winter light is kind to it. (wish I could say the same of myself )


----------



## Betty Kay

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3576517
> 
> Pewter Roxanne under snowy pewter- coloured skies today


A really beautiful bag in an interesting unusual colour that suits her very well Does the colour have a little metallic effect or is it also the winter light? Perfect choice for this time of the year, but I can imagine that it suits also to a lot of other outfits and occasions!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Betty Kay said:


> A really beautiful bag in an interesting unusual colour that suits her very well Does the colour have a little metallic effect or is it also the winter light? Perfect choice for this time of the year, but I can imagine that it suits also to a lot of other outfits and occasions!


Hi Betty Kay
First things first, please report for squirrel duty if you have any update on that eagerly awaited item, ok?
Thanks for your nice words on Roxy, I do love her a lot.  Yes,  a metallic finish but a subtle one, esp. on overcast days.  Not as impactful as the gold, but I prefer that.  She's versatile in the way that Roxys are, though haven't worn her out at night, she's just too bulky.  (she didn't care for that last remark and had a quick, stinging retort to do with how many bikkies I had with my tea earlier.  she's right, I'm afraid  )


----------



## Betty Kay

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi Betty Kay
> First things first, please report for squirrel duty if you have any update on that eagerly awaited item, ok?
> Thanks for your nice words on Roxy, I do love her a lot.  Yes,  a metallic finish but a subtle one, esp. on overcast days.  Not as impactful as the gold, but I prefer that.  She's versatile in the way that Roxys are, though haven't worn her out at night, she's just too bulky.  (she didn't care for that last remark and had a quick, stinging retort to do with how many bikkies I had with my tea earlier.  she's right, I'm afraid  )


Hi MulberryMermaid, unfortunately I don't have good news. VC answered quickly to my mail in which I asked them to contact the seller because she evidently doesn't know what to do. But VC replied that they sent several mails to the seller and she should contact them if she has any questions. I could't tell it to the seller because I cannot contact her directly . I posted three messages on the site of her offered bag but she obviously neither read nor replied to it. Today was the last day the bag had to arrive at VC. I didn't get a confirming message from VC, so I'm sure tomorrow VC will cancel the purchase. So this will be the end after waiting  for a month for the Mabel  The only good thing is that I decided this time to pay with invoice after delivery so I have not to wait for the refund of my money because I haven't paid yet. But I will cancel also my account at VC, because I am so disappointed after having bought three bags and haven't received one single.   I didn't  have problems like that with other sites where I bought my seven preloved bags, so I will look there if I am searching for another bag. But at the moment I have to save up a bit  for my next  holiday trip in May and will polish the nuts I have! Kind of winter sleep for the nut collecting squirrel! But thank you very much for your friendly interest and lovely comments!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Betty Kay said:


> Hi MulberryMermaid, unfortunately I don't have good news. VC answered quickly to my mail in which I asked them to contact the seller because she evidently doesn't know what to do. But VC replied that they sent several mails to the seller and she should contact them if she has any questions. I could't tell it to the seller because I cannot contact her directly . I posted three messages on the site of her offered bag but she obviously neither read nor replied to it. Today was the last day the bag had to arrive at VC. I didn't get a confirming message from VC, so I'm sure tomorrow VC will cancel the purchase. So this will be the end after waiting  for a month for the Mabel  The only good thing is that I decided this time to pay with invoice after delivery so I have not to wait for the refund of my money because I haven't paid yet. But I will cancel also my account at VC, because I am so disappointed after having bought three bags and haven't received one single.   I didn't  have problems like that with other sites where I bought my seven preloved bags, so I will look there if I am searching for another bag. But at the moment I have to save up a bit  for my next  holiday trip in May and will polish the nuts I have! Kind of winter sleep for the nut collecting squirrel! But thank you very much for your friendly interest and lovely comments!



Oh, that's an awful experience with VC, Betty Kay how very disappointing!  More to the point, after three attempts at purchasing and no bags to show for it, quite a poor showing for the site.  You were wise to pay by invoice so you don't have to wait for a refund, and if they don't solicit your feedback in the next few days, I'd send it unsolicited.  Yours can't be the only story of poor customer service.  What a shame, because the idea has merit, especially for customers who live far from retail centers or those who are looking for only pre-owned goods.  
In the meantime,  you are very wise to save for your spring holiday and treat yourself then
As for winter sleep for squirrels, if only the ones in my back garden had heard of such a thing--they're eating me out of house and home


----------



## Ludmilla

Betty Kay said:


> Hi MulberryMermaid, unfortunately I don't have good news. VC answered quickly to my mail in which I asked them to contact the seller because she evidently doesn't know what to do. But VC replied that they sent several mails to the seller and she should contact them if she has any questions. I could't tell it to the seller because I cannot contact her directly . I posted three messages on the site of her offered bag but she obviously neither read nor replied to it. Today was the last day the bag had to arrive at VC. I didn't get a confirming message from VC, so I'm sure tomorrow VC will cancel the purchase. So this will be the end after waiting  for a month for the Mabel  The only good thing is that I decided this time to pay with invoice after delivery so I have not to wait for the refund of my money because I haven't paid yet. But I will cancel also my account at VC, because I am so disappointed after having bought three bags and haven't received one single.   I didn't  have problems like that with other sites where I bought my seven preloved bags, so I will look there if I am searching for another bag. But at the moment I have to save up a bit  for my next  holiday trip in May and will polish the nuts I have! Kind of winter sleep for the nut collecting squirrel! But thank you very much for your friendly interest and lovely comments!


Ugh. That's a bummer. So hard to not get the nut after going through such hassle. 
Happy money squirreling for your trip!


----------



## Betty Kay

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. That's a bummer. So hard to not get the nut after going through such hassle.
> Happy money squirreling for your trip!


Thank you, dear Ludmilla! Update: Tonight I received the mail from VC that the seller informed them that the bag was no longer available...I am not sure if that is not only the standard information when a purchase fails, funny that it came exactly the night when the time expired. But however, now I finally know I won't get the bag! Thanks again to you, also to dear MulberryMermaid and the other nice TPF members that kept her fingers crossed for me! 
There will be a holiday first and after that I continue to have a look for new nuts at other trusted websites I made very good experiences with


----------



## Pessie

Betty Kay said:


> Thank you, dear Ludmilla! Update: Tonight I received the mail from VC that the seller informed them that the bag was no longer available...I am not sure if that is not only the standard information when a purchase fails, funny that it came exactly the night when the time expired. But however, now I finally know I won't get the bag! Thanks again to you, also to dear MulberryMermaid and the other nice TPF members that kept her fingers crossed for me!
> There will be a holiday first and after that I continue to have a look for new nuts at other trusted websites I made very good experiences with


Betty Kay if you do a search on the eBay forum you'll find you're not the first to have had problems with VC.  It has a terrible reputation unfortunately, and personally I wouldn't ever risk it.  eBay provides good protection for buyers these days, and there are other trusted resellers too.  Good luck!


----------



## Betty Kay

Pessie said:


> Betty Kay if you do a search on the eBay forum you'll find you're not the first to have had problems with VC.  It has a terrible reputation unfortunately, and personally I wouldn't ever risk it.  eBay provides good protection for buyers these days, and there are other trusted resellers too.  Good luck!


Thank you very much! Yes, I bought my oak Roxanne and Black Emmy at eBay, both arrived quickly, I paid a fair price and the quality of both bags is fine!


----------



## Mayfly285

Oversized oak buffalo Alexa this morning - only the second time I've carried her since I bought her about four years ago!
And look what I found inside the packaging?! A chocolate French purse, which I bought in BV about three years ago and couldn't find! I've looked everywhere for this! AND a red apple (or tomato?!) charm is bought at the same time and forgotten I'd even purchased! Both were still in their wrapping, nestling within Lexy! [emoji5]
Clearly I need to prune my collection! [emoji5]


----------



## ksuromax

Great Bag!!  
i need to dig out mine, haven't worn it for a good while, thanks for reminding kick!!


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized oak buffalo Alexa this morning - only the second time I've carried her since I bought her about four years ago!
> And look what I found inside the packaging?! A chocolate French purse, which I bought in BV about three years ago and couldn't find! I've looked everywhere for this! AND a red apple (or tomato?!) charm is bought at the same time and forgotten I'd even purchased! Both were still in their wrapping, nestling within Lexy! [emoji5]
> Clearly I need to prune my collection! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577976



Morning mayfly, isn't it great when you find something you think you had lost. A lovely trio


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized oak buffalo Alexa this morning - only the second time I've carried her since I bought her about four years ago!
> And look what I found inside the packaging?! A chocolate French purse, which I bought in BV about three years ago and couldn't find! I've looked everywhere for this! AND a red apple (or tomato?!) charm is bought at the same time and forgotten I'd even purchased! Both were still in their wrapping, nestling within Lexy! [emoji5]
> Clearly I need to prune my collection! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577976


 My goodness!  What else have you got hidden away Mayfly?!  How nice to find surprises though


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized oak buffalo Alexa this morning - only the second time I've carried her since I bought her about four years ago!
> And look what I found inside the packaging?! A chocolate French purse, which I bought in BV about three years ago and couldn't find! I've looked everywhere for this! AND a red apple (or tomato?!) charm is bought at the same time and forgotten I'd even purchased! Both were still in their wrapping, nestling within Lexy! [emoji5]
> Clearly I need to prune my collection! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577976


You know that I love your OS Lexy, right? Such a beauty!
Hehehe. I have those surprise treasure finds, too.


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Great Bag!!
> i need to dig out mine, haven't worn it for a good while, thanks for reminding kick!!



I decided I needed to give her a go before selling her and, tbh, she was surprisingly easy to wear! Like my regular Lexies, she would definitely benefit from a liner, though! 



NY2005 said:


> Morning mayfly, isn't it great when you find something you think you had lost. A lovely trio



I bought the purse at BV en route to visiting my elderly mother (who died two years ago last November) so it shows how long I've been looking for it (and how long it is since I've looked at this Lexy!) [emoji5]



Pessie said:


> My goodness!  What else have you got hidden away Mayfly?!  How nice to find surprises though



Tbh, I could have a little stash of these fruity key rings, Pessie! I seem to recall a banana, carrot and radish (though I don't have a clue where they are!) [emoji6]



Ludmilla said:


> You know that I love your OS Lexy, right? Such a beauty!
> Hehehe. I have those surprise treasure finds, too.



Thank you, Ludmilla; she's certainly a sizeable bag! I'm never sure whether she's a big large on me, at 5'5"; I usually reach for my regular nightshade Lexy ... [emoji848]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> I decided I needed to give her a go before selling her and, tbh, she was surprisingly easy to wear! Like my regular Lexies, she would definitely benefit from a liner, though!


Mine is Special Edition, 2012 London Olympics, it has a Love. Peace. tag inside and is made of sturdy, thick cowhide, it's more structured than any other Mulberry bag i have, so liner is not needed, the thing i need is to remember how beautiful and great she is, and give her more love and use  
Again, thanks for showing yours, hope you had fun together


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Mine is Special Edition, 2012 London Olympics, it has a Love. Peace. tag inside and is made of sturdy, thick cowhide, it's more structured than any other Mulberry bag i have, so liner is not needed, the thing i need is to remember how beautiful and great she is, and give her more love and use
> Again, thanks for showing yours, hope you had fun together



Ooh, she sounds absolutely gorgeous, ksuromax; can you get her out for a photo? I have the long "peace" charm hanging on my oak bucket bag but haven't seen anything like that inside a bag! [emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Sure


----------



## ksuromax

Here she is, she has D-rings to be converted into a backpack, similar to Cara, but I wear her in regular way


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Here she is, she has D-rings to be converted into a backpack, similar to Cara, but I wear her in regular way



Thank you for the photos, ksuromax; she's an absolute beauty! [emoji7] The love/peace emblem is gorgeous and the D rings are a great idea!


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you for the photos, ksuromax; she's an absolute beauty! [emoji7] The love/peace emblem is gorgeous and the D rings are a great idea!


Thank you! 
Leather is a wee bit too thick, not very convenient to wear her as a backpack, but it's great as regular Alexa


----------



## ksuromax

ksuromax said:


> Thank you!
> Leather is a wee bit too thick, not very convenient to wear her as a backpack, but it's great as regular Alexa


P.S. she is bigger than regular, but smaller than OS


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized oak buffalo Alexa this morning - only the second time I've carried her since I bought her about four years ago!
> And look what I found inside the packaging?! A chocolate French purse, which I bought in BV about three years ago and couldn't find! I've looked everywhere for this! AND a red apple (or tomato?!) charm is bought at the same time and forgotten I'd even purchased! Both were still in their wrapping, nestling within Lexy! [emoji5]
> Clearly I need to prune my collection! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577976


Don't you just hate it when you lose things like that, Mayfly? So glad they finally turned up. And I just love the look of your oak Alexa. A real classic!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Here she is, she has D-rings to be converted into a backpack, similar to Cara, but I wear her in regular way


Love this, ksuromax! A very special bag.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Love this, ksuromax! A very special bag.


Indeed, Elaine, she is special  thank you 
but my most used one is regular soft buffalo in black, she is a true "go-with-everything-work-horse"


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized oak buffalo Alexa this morning - only the second time I've carried her since I bought her about four years ago!
> And look what I found inside the packaging?! A chocolate French purse, which I bought in BV about three years ago and couldn't find! I've looked everywhere for this! AND a red apple (or tomato?!) charm is bought at the same time and forgotten I'd even purchased! Both were still in their wrapping, nestling within Lexy! [emoji5]
> Clearly I need to prune my collection! [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577976



What a nice little treasure trove, dear Mayfly!  
Your Lexy is just lovely and looks eminently useful for most occasions.  What a useful and pretty French purse in  classic shade--no wonder you were searching for it.  
Fun when that sort of discovery happens--many of us tuck away items thinking (optimistically) that of course we'll remember where they are later.  
Enjoy your nest of newly discovered treasures


----------



## MulberryMermaid

ksuromax said:


> Here she is, she has D-rings to be converted into a backpack, similar to Cara, but I wear her in regular way



What a beauty, Ksuromax  A special bag indeed.  Have never seen the love/peace emblem before.  Love that the heart is in the center flanked by peace and tree.  Clever of Mulberry to put it in the right spot  It's nice to have both these classic colors so you can change it up when you wish.  Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## ksuromax

MulberryMermaid said:


> What a beauty, Ksuromax  A special bag indeed.  Have never seen the love/peace emblem before.  Love that the heart is in the center flanked by peace and tree.  Clever of Mulberry to put it in the right spot  It's nice to have both these classic colors so you can change it up when you wish.  Enjoy them in good health!


 and an OS in Raspberry.... 
thank you


----------



## gilson854

Mayfly285 said:


> You'll be hard put to find a more lovely oaky Bays, dear gilson! [emoji7] Good luck with the sales: keep us posted! [emoji6]



Bit late of me but thank you for this - my absolute fave M bag [emoji178]

I ended up being naughty in the sale and buying the regular lily in taupe with SHW - looove! Xx


----------



## Mayfly285

MulberryMermaid said:


> What a nice little treasure trove, dear Mayfly!
> Your Lexy is just lovely and looks eminently useful for most occasions.  What a useful and pretty French purse in  classic shade--no wonder you were searching for it.
> Fun when that sort of discovery happens--many of us tuck away items thinking (optimistically) that of course we'll remember where they are later.
> Enjoy your nest of newly discovered treasures



Thank you, sweetie; I can't tell you how thrilled I was to find that purse! I knew it was "in a bag" but thought (wrongly) that it was a Bayswater.  I bought my chocolate Bayswater at the same time, which was why I thought I'd find it there. Hey ho ... [emoji5]


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> P.S. she is bigger than regular, but smaller than OS


This is a great size. Regular Lexy is always a bit small for my daily needs and I fear OS would be too big. You have a great bag! Do you use her often?


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> This is a great size. Regular Lexy is always a bit small for my daily needs and I fear OS would be too big. You have a great bag! Do you use her often?



This is only the second time in about four years! [emoji5] I'm trying to decide which bags to keep by road testing them! [emoji6]


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> This is a great size. Regular Lexy is always a bit small for my daily needs and I fear OS would be too big. You have a great bag! Do you use her often?


Not as often as she deserves, but when i got her, i couldn't put it down, so probably had a wee bit overdose 
Pulled out yesterday to be close and ready, will wear shortly and post the mod shots


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3576517
> 
> Pewter Roxanne under snowy pewter- coloured skies today



[emoji322][emoji119][emoji173][emoji106][emoji8]GASP! Jaw drop.... omg Amazing color!! [emoji177][emoji170][emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Have missed my sweet Mulb friends lately. Work has been insane but I've been using my beloved mole grey Bays non stop ( pic from few months ago)


----------



## ksuromax

great work-horse bag, Kendie!! 
i like the colour, you can play with it in so many ways just by a simple charm, scarf, twilly, and she will be perfectly transforming according to your need!


----------



## Skater

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3576517
> 
> Pewter Roxanne under snowy pewter- coloured skies today


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> Have missed my sweet Mulb friends lately. Work has been insane but I've been using my beloved mole grey Bays non stop ( pic from few months ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578905



Hey Kendie , nice to 'see' you . Your bays  looks lovely and your scarf is a lovely print. I've started to use my bays again now I have a liner, am really enjoying carrying them.


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Have missed my sweet Mulb friends lately. Work has been insane but I've been using my beloved mole grey Bays non stop ( pic from few months ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578905



Fab to see you, dear Kendie! I'm absolutely in love with your gorgeous Bays: she's so beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Don't you just hate it when you lose things like that, Mayfly? So glad they finally turned up. And I just love the look of your oak Alexa. A real classic!



Thank you, dear Elaine; I hunted high and low for that French purse and couldn't believe it when she fell out with the packing! [emoji5] I've really enjoyed carrying Miss Lexy the past couple of days (although she's super floppy!)


----------



## Mayfly285

MulberryMermaid said:


> View attachment 3576517
> 
> Pewter Roxanne under snowy pewter- coloured skies today



I love this bag, MM: what a gorgeous shade! The photo is fabulous, too (although I initially mistook the beautiful scarf for hair!) [emoji5] What a great shot of the bag and skies ...
Do you find Roxy very heavy or difficult to access? I've been tempted so many times!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party



Ooh; sounds good! Enjoy! [emoji485]


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party



I can't put my reg oxblood lily down, love the colour sooooo much!

Don't swallow too much [emoji48]


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party



A perfect wine tasting buddy. Enjoy


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Have missed my sweet Mulb friends lately. Work has been insane but I've been using my beloved mole grey Bays non stop ( pic from few months ago)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578905



Good luck with everything, sweet Kendie  Thinking of you rising to the challenge  And naturally, doing it in immense style with your Mole Bays, which has to be one of the loveliest colours of all time.  That's a keeper for sure, what a stunner


----------



## MulberryMermaid

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party



Perfect hue and bag for the purpose!  I deeply covet 
Your lovely outfit is coordinating, pretty!   Enjoy the wine tasting


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks for your love, gals!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Thanks for your love, gals!!!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Mayfly285 said:


> I love this bag, MM: what a gorgeous shade! The photo is fabulous, too (although I initially mistook the beautiful scarf for hair!) [emoji5] What a great shot of the bag and skies ...
> Do you find Roxy very heavy or difficult to access? I've been tempted so many times!



Dear Mayfly,  thank you kindly!  The scarf is Tibetan lamb.  If I could go silvery gray that elegantly, I would indeed, but for now sticking with Med. Ash Brown 
Your Roxy question is one that has inspired lots of input over the years here, as you know.  For my part, I freely confess to sacrificing utility with Roxanne.   She has style and substance and I adore her, kit and caboodle.   Her design, leathers, colors and general moxie.  She is Katherine Hepburn, Dames Judi and Maggie, not to mention Helen M.  She is a bag for the ages and one of the best Mulberry ever created.  So clearly, I am a goner   Therefore, wrong person to dissuade you from temptation.  I will encourage and enable with gusto.  However, must be said that there are inconveniences involving the "faff factor" of straps and weight, which varies with leather.   Darwin or AG involve heft.   She'll never be the most convenient of bags, but then convenience can be overrated sometimes.  If you have shoulder issues, you may want to avoid as she's not a featherweight.  Wearing Christmastime indulgences on the waistline just now,  I know how she feels  Still, like the lovely old Donovan song has it, she wears it well

*(If you want to chat more, message me as I don't want to annoy everyone going on and on about Roxannes)


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party


SEXY!!! Have fun girlfriend!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party


SEXY!!! Have fun girlfriend!!


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Hey Kendie , nice to 'see' you . Your bays  looks lovely and your scarf is a lovely print. I've started to use my bays again now I have a liner, am really enjoying carrying them.





Mayfly285 said:


> Fab to see you, dear Kendie! I'm absolutely in love with your gorgeous Bays: she's so beautiful! [emoji7]





ksuromax said:


> great work-horse bag, Kendie!!
> i like the colour, you can play with it in so many ways just by a simple charm, scarf, twilly, and she will be perfectly transforming according to your need!


Big hugs & many kind thanks to you all, dear Mulb friends! .....oh I need a liner NY! Great idea!!


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> Good luck with everything, sweet Kendie  Thinking of you rising to the challenge  And naturally, doing it in immense style with your Mole Bays, which has to be one of the loveliest colours of all time.  That's a keeper for sure, what a stunner


You are just a doll face!! Many thanks sweet friend....life has been way more hectic than usual lately but it's all good stuff. Hope you are well & seriously, your last photo posting....WOWZA MAJOR LOVE EYES!!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> SEXY!!! Have fun girlfriend!!


Thank you, my Dear friend


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in oxblood is heading with me to a wine tasting party


Perfectly splendid bag, ksuromax! Have a great time... you'll be the best-dressed at the event!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Perfectly splendid bag, ksuromax! Have a great time... you'll be the best-dressed at the event!


Thank you! 
I definitely had the best bag!


----------



## skyqueen

Just arrived! Medium Lily in scarlet. Not crazy about the leather (pebbled grain) but love the color (bright blue-red), size and style.
A bit brighter than my Gucci loafers but the same hue. At least this leather won't scratch easily........................


----------



## CPrincessUK

skyqueen said:


> Just arrived! Medium Lily in scarlet. Not crazy about the leather (pebbled grain) but love the color (bright blue-red), size and style.
> A bit brighter than my Gucci loafers but the same hue. At least this leather won't scratch easily........................
> View attachment 3580174
> View attachment 3580173


I love this red. It is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## ksuromax

skyqueen said:


> Just arrived! Medium Lily in scarlet. Not crazy about the leather (pebbled grain) but love the color (bright blue-red), size and style.
> A bit brighter than my Gucci loafers but the same hue. At least this leather won't scratch easily........................
> View attachment 3580174
> View attachment 3580173


So beautiful!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

CPrincessUK said:


> I love this red. It is gorgeous. Congrats.





ksuromax said:


> So beautiful!!!!!


Thanks girls!


----------



## NY2005

MulberryMermaid said:


> Dear Mayfly,  thank you kindly!  The scarf is Tibetan lamb.  If I could go silvery gray that elegantly, I would indeed, but for now sticking with Med. Ash Brown
> Your Roxy question is one that has inspired lots of input over the years here, as you know.  For my part, I freely confess to sacrificing utility with Roxanne.   She has style and substance and I adore her, kit and caboodle.   Her design, leathers, colors and general moxie.  She is Katherine Hepburn, Dames Judi and Maggie, not to mention Helen M.  She is a bag for the ages and one of the best Mulberry ever created.  So clearly, I am a goner   Therefore, wrong person to dissuade you from temptation.  I will encourage and enable with gusto.  However, must be said that there are inconveniences involving the "faff factor" of straps and weight, which varies with leather.   Darwin or AG involve heft.   She'll never be the most convenient of bags, but then convenience can be overrated sometimes.  If you have shoulder issues, you may want to avoid as she's not a featherweight.  Wearing Christmastime indulgences on the waistline just now,  I know how she feels  Still, like the lovely old Donovan song has it, she wears it well
> 
> *(If you want to chat more, message me as I don't want to annoy everyone going on and on about Roxannes)



This post made me lol mulberrymermaid , especially your Christmas indulgence that you are still sporting. I too am still carrying around Christmas excess like a security blanket.....I know how it feels not to be featherweight!


----------



## NY2005

skyqueen said:


> Just arrived! Medium Lily in scarlet. Not crazy about the leather (pebbled grain) but love the color (bright blue-red), size and style.
> A bit brighter than my Gucci loafers but the same hue. At least this leather won't scratch easily........................
> View attachment 3580174
> View attachment 3580173


I missed this reveal, congrats! Can't go wrong with a lily, in any size. Love the scarlet


----------



## Betty Kay

MulberryMermaid said:


> Dear Mayfly,  thank you kindly!  The scarf is Tibetan lamb.  If I could go silvery gray that elegantly, I would indeed, but for now sticking with Med. Ash Brown
> Your Roxy question is one that has inspired lots of input over the years here, as you know.  For my part, I freely confess to sacrificing utility with Roxanne.   She has style and substance and I adore her, kit and caboodle.   Her design, leathers, colors and general moxie.  She is Katherine Hepburn, Dames Judi and Maggie, not to mention Helen M.  She is a bag for the ages and one of the best Mulberry ever created.  So clearly, I am a goner   Therefore, wrong person to dissuade you from temptation.  I will encourage and enable with gusto.  However, must be said that there are inconveniences involving the "faff factor" of straps and weight, which varies with leather.   Darwin or AG involve heft.   She'll never be the most convenient of bags, but then convenience can be overrated sometimes.  If you have shoulder issues, you may want to avoid as she's not a featherweight.  Wearing Christmastime indulgences on the waistline just now,  I know how she feels  Still, like the lovely old Donovan song has it, she wears it well
> 
> *(If you want to chat more, message me as I don't want to annoy everyone going on and on about Roxannes)


A very adorable and so true description of the Roxanne, dear MulberryMermaid, I canot imagine a better one . Although I do not use  my Roxannes very often this time (my oak and green are more for summer or springtime, and with cold hands I prefer bags that sit more easily on the shoulder) it makes me immediately look forward for the warmer seasons to put them out again! I absolutely agree with you concerning the quality of these bags!


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/rooster-bag-2017-jpg.3580745/
Poppy red nvt bays & swarovski rooster charm
(my emergency toaster pastries were crushed by invisible demons)
Red color should drive away more evil forces, as shop/prepare for Lunar New Year.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/rooster-bag-2017-jpg.3580745/
> Poppy red nvt bays & swarovski rooster charm
> (my emergency toaster pastries were crushed by invisible demons)
> Red color should drive away more evil forces, as shop/prepare for Lunar New Year.


Your poppy Bays is such a happy bag. And the rooster works great with her. Booon invisible demons crushing your pastries.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

skyqueen said:


> Just arrived! Medium Lily in scarlet. Not crazy about the leather (pebbled grain) but love the color (bright blue-red), size and style.
> A bit brighter than my Gucci loafers but the same hue. At least this leather won't scratch easily........................
> View attachment 3580174
> View attachment 3580173



Gorgeous combo, Skyqueen! Congrats on both Lily and her elegant scarlet hue, just stunning  Wear her in good health!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/rooster-bag-2017-jpg.3580745/
> Poppy red nvt bays & swarovski rooster charm
> (my emergency toaster pastries were crushed by invisible demons)
> Red color should drive away more evil forces, as shop/prepare for Lunar New Year.



What a gorgeous Bays and so sweetly accompanied by fab rooster charm, Remainsilly!   Red is a protective colour they say and in this case, protection from dullness, dreariness, and general lack of vibrant Poppy Vibe!  Bet you get some smiles and admiring glances as you spread good cheer everywhere you go.   We need more of that fortifying red happiness in the world, love it


----------



## Louliu71

For Pessie..... only 3 weeks to gestate, Chloe will have to wait


----------



## NY2005

She's lovely Lou. Why is it that bags become more desirable when they are no longer current season.....(?) I love th shape, the colour and the leather and texture. She was def worth waiting for. Have you got your liner inside?


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> For Pessie..... only 3 weeks to gestate, Chloe will have to wait
> 
> View attachment 3583098


every time i see Mulbs oxblood bags (in various textures/leathers) i get convinced again and again - NOBODY does oxblood same as Mulberry 
drooling here...


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> For Pessie..... only 3 weeks to gestate, Chloe will have to wait
> 
> View attachment 3583098


Whoo hoo!!  Fabulous bag Lou that leather is scrummy


----------



## Louliu71

NY2005 said:


> She's lovely Lou. Why is it that bags become more desirable when they are no longer current season.....(?) I love th shape, the colour and the leather and texture. She was def worth waiting for. Have you got your liner inside?



Yes, I have that reaction too! Same feeling when I move something on, think I am bored/finished with it and bang!!! Few weeks maybe months later regret it...... yes my 'posh' liner is in it, felt more comfortable on the tube with it



ksuromax said:


> every time i see Mulbs oxblood bags (in various textures/leathers) i get convinced again and again - NOBODY does oxblood same as Mulberry
> drooling here...



Thanks and yes, agree and on a foggy morning in London, she really stood out [emoji7]



Pessie said:


> Whoo hoo!!  Fabulous bag Lou that leather is scrummy



Thanks, I wasn't sure on durability when this came out and I know there were a few issues with the bays, will see how it goes 




Liner is barely noticeable [emoji6] even when bag open


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Yes, I have that reaction too! Same feeling when I move something on, think I am bored/finished with it and bang!!! Few weeks maybe months later regret it...... yes my 'posh' liner is in it, felt more comfortable on the tube with it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes, agree and on a foggy morning in London, she really stood out [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I wasn't sure on durability when this came out and I know there were a few issues with the bays, will see how it goes
> 
> View attachment 3583118
> 
> 
> Liner is barely noticeable [emoji6] even when bag open


It's gorgeous, I'm sure you'll get lots of admiring looks on the tube today 
If I remember correctly the issues were early on and to do with the depth of the "cut" being too much?  Someone posted a photo of her year old bays recently and it looked amazing (sorry cant remember who) so you should be fine


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> For Pessie..... only 3 weeks to gestate, Chloe will have to wait
> 
> View attachment 3583098





ksuromax said:


> every time i see Mulbs oxblood bags (in various textures/leathers) i get convinced again and again - NOBODY does oxblood same as Mulberry
> drooling here...


So incredible Louliu....stunner in every sense!
Totally agree w/ you dear friend ksuromax....I need a Mulb oxblood bad!!


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> It's gorgeous, I'm sure you'll get lots of admiring looks on the tube today
> If I remember correctly the issues were early on and to do with the depth of the "cut" being too much?  Someone posted a photo of her year old bays recently and it looked amazing (sorry cant remember who) so you should be fine



Hope so as I've got two in this leather [emoji51]


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> So incredible Louliu....stunner in every sense!
> Totally agree w/ you dear friend ksuromax....I need a Mulb oxblood bad!!



Thanks so much...... you have such a wonderful  collection and yes Mulberry oxblood is lovely if I must say so myself. And even better with a suede lining


----------



## Mayas

Mini Alexa black polished Buffalo with silver hw aka Black Beauty


----------



## Louliu71

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3583450
> 
> Mini Alexa black polished Buffalo with silver hw aka Black Beauty



Looks in amazing condition, that's the beauty of that leather.


----------



## ElainePG

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3583450
> 
> Mini Alexa black polished Buffalo with silver hw aka Black Beauty


Black Beauty is simply gorgeous... love the silver hardware against the black leather!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

ksuromax said:


> every time i see Mulbs oxblood bags (in various textures/leathers) i get convinced again and again - NOBODY does oxblood same as Mulberry
> drooling here...


Me too, Ksuromax dearest!  Nobody does it better, as Carly had it.  That bag is TDF, Lou!  Move over girl, it's an Oxblood Fest


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> So incredible Louliu....stunner in every sense!
> Totally agree w/ you dear friend ksuromax....I need a Mulb oxblood bad!!




Me too, sweet Kendie, me too!   Lou's bag must have truly been an eye opener on the Tube this morning and from what I recall, it takes rather a lot to do that!  So major congrats to you, Lou on your amazing Oxblood baby--so elegant, so luscious and the liner so discreet and perfect.  So that's ksuromax, Kendie, Lou, Pessie and myself in a group OxbloodFest  oxblood


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3583450
> 
> Mini Alexa black polished Buffalo with silver hw aka Black Beauty


Hi Mayas  Your Black Beauty is a classic that I bet only gets better with time--lovely size, lovely leather, lovely silver.  Perfect for chasing away the midwinter blues!


----------



## ksuromax

MulberryMermaid said:


> Me too, sweet Kendie, me too!   Lou's bag must have truly been an eye opener on the Tube this morning and from what I recall, it takes rather a lot to do that!  So major congrats to you, Lou on your amazing Oxblood baby--so elegant, so luscious and the liner so discreet and perfect.  So that's ksuromax, Kendie, Lou, Pessie and myself in a group OxbloodFest  oxblood


yep, i am definitely in! with all my babies (a pouch, a pochette, a wallet, Daria and med Lily!) you can't have too many, can you?


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> yep, i am definitely in! with all my babies (a pouch, a pochette, a wallet, Daria and med Lily!) you can't have too many, can you?



Never too many [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

MulberryMermaid said:


> Me too, sweet Kendie, me too!   Lou's bag must have truly been an eye opener on the Tube this morning and from what I recall, it takes rather a lot to do that!  So major congrats to you, Lou on your amazing Oxblood baby--so elegant, so luscious and the liner so discreet and perfect.  So that's ksuromax, Kendie, Lou, Pessie and myself in a group OxbloodFest  oxblood



Thanks, I quite often see the same oxblood bays in/around my office - the colour is head turning against the grey concrete of the pavement/buildings [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3583450
> 
> Mini Alexa black polished Buffalo with silver hw aka Black Beauty


photo perfect pic of a beautiful perfect bag!!


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> Me too, sweet Kendie, me too!   Lou's bag must have truly been an eye opener on the Tube this morning and from what I recall, it takes rather a lot to do that!  So major congrats to you, Lou on your amazing Oxblood baby--so elegant, so luscious and the liner so discreet and perfect.  So that's ksuromax, Kendie, Lou, Pessie and myself in a group OxbloodFest  oxblood


Yes girl, YES! I have NO DAMN idea WHY i haven't purchased any Oxblood's yet!!! Actually I did try to get a few, but when I finally made my silly mind up, they were gone from the mulb sale online both times I waited too long!   So great seeing you here dearest!


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Yes girl, YES! I have NO DAMN idea WHY i haven't purchased any Oxblood's yet!!! Actually I did try to get a few, but when I finally made my silly mind up, they were gone from the mulb sale online both times I waited too long!   So great seeing you here dearest!



I NEED oxblood! I'm in imminent danger of thieving my friend's gorgeous Bayswater, every time I see it ... [emoji847]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> I NEED oxblood! I'm in imminent danger of thieving my friend's gorgeous Bayswater, every time I see it ... [emoji847]


I hear you & I totally GET it Mayfly! Looks like we will be "on the hunt" together along w/ a few other Mulb friends! Come & get us (PLEASE) oxblood!!


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> Yes girl, YES! I have NO DAMN idea WHY i haven't purchased any Oxblood's yet!!! Actually I did try to get a few, but when I finally made my silly mind up, they were gone from the mulb sale online both times I waited too long!   So great seeing you here dearest!


Hey Kendie. Nice to see you. You need to get on the Oxblood train girlfriend , and quick! X


----------



## Mayas

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hi Mayas  Your Black Beauty is a classic that I bet only gets better with time--lovely size, lovely leather, lovely silver.  Perfect for chasing away the midwinter blues!



Yes it is. It's about 1,5 year old and allmost lookes brand new [emoji7]


----------



## Mayas

Louliu71 said:


> Looks in amazing condition, that's the beauty of that leather.



Thanks [emoji1317]  this leather is really hardwearing. I've used it a lot, but it still lookes brand new [emoji106]


----------



## Mayas

ElainePG said:


> Black Beauty is simply gorgeous... love the silver hardware against the black leather!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Hey Kendie. Nice to see you. You need to get on the Oxblood train girlfriend , and quick! X


i know, i really know it girlfriend!! What the hell is wrong with me?!! Hope life is great for you


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> i know, i really know it girlfriend!! What the hell is wrong with me?!! Hope life is great for you



Xx


----------



## Stella Park

I am carrying my new Cara bag with rivets in oxblood color.


----------



## Mayas

Yesterday I went shopping with beautiful bays tote in oxblood [emoji1316]


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle is having fun today.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is having fun today.
> 
> View attachment 3588092


That's a pretty picture Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> That's a pretty picture Ludmilla


Thank you!


----------



## Louliu71

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3587966
> 
> Yesterday I went shopping with beautiful bays tote in oxblood [emoji1316]





Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is having fun today.
> 
> View attachment 3588092



Both stunning ladies!

I love a sunny winters day


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is having fun today.
> 
> View attachment 3588092



What a lovely picture. Pickle green is a great Colour. What are you knitting?


----------



## NY2005

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3587966
> 
> Yesterday I went shopping with beautiful bays tote in oxblood [emoji1316]



Lovely colour


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Both stunning ladies!
> 
> I love a sunny winters day


Thank you, Lou. 


NY2005 said:


> What a lovely picture. Pickle green is a great Colour. What are you knitting?


Thank you, NY. Just doing a multicoloured scarf for a friend.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my mom, she's 74... i just got her a red Mulberry Mini Lily for her social activities. she's going to a birthday party tonight and she took this pic. my mom is British, so she's happy with this little bag


----------



## Kendie26

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom, she's 74... i just got her a red Mulberry Mini Lily for her social activities. she's going to a birthday party tonight and she took this pic. my mom is British, so she's happy with this little bag
> View attachment 3588830


love it! Go "Momma ccbaggirl!" She looks stylin' & like she LOVES it....who wouldn't love that mini red Lily?! How sweet of you to get it for her!


----------



## Kendie26

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3587966
> 
> Yesterday I went shopping with beautiful bays tote in oxblood [emoji1316]


Big happy sigh, I'd LOVE to own this exact bag....lucky you Mayas!


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle is having fun today.
> 
> View attachment 3588092


adore your Pickle dear Ludmilla...what a cool pic with all those yarn colors....how sweet you knit for others!


----------



## Mayas

Louliu71 said:


> Both stunning ladies!
> 
> I love a sunny winters day





NY2005 said:


> Lovely colour





Kendie26 said:


> Big happy sigh, I'd LOVE to own this exact bag....lucky you Mayas!



Thank you all. I really love the oxblood especially in nvt leather [emoji108]


----------



## ksuromax

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom, she's 74... i just got her a red Mulberry Mini Lily for her social activities. she's going to a birthday party tonight and she took this pic. my mom is British, so she's happy with this little bag
> View attachment 3588830


Cheers to your Mum!!!!!!


----------



## NY2005

ccbaggirl89 said:


> my mom, she's 74... i just got her a red Mulberry Mini Lily for her social activities. she's going to a birthday party tonight and she took this pic. my mom is British, so she's happy with this little bag
> View attachment 3588830



What a great pic, tell your mum she rocks the mini lily


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> adore your Pickle dear Ludmilla...what a cool pic with all those yarn colors....how sweet you knit for others!


Thank you, dear Kendie! You are always so kind.


----------



## Kendie26

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, dear Kendie! You are always so kind.


as are you dearest Ludmilla!!! Thanks kindly dear friend


----------



## minoxa33

My Bayswater Silky Snake Print in dark blush with rosegold hardware


----------



## Kendie26

minoxa33 said:


> My Bayswater Silky Snake Print in dark blush with rosegold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3590841


Holy mackarel, Holy cow, WOWzers!!!! THAT is absolutely breathtaking!!! I've never seen that color before....


----------



## minoxa33

Kendie26 said:


> Holy mackarel, Holy cow, WOWzers!!!! THAT is absolutely breathtaking!!! I've never seen that color before....



Thank you so much! I am totally in love with it myself today [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

minoxa33 said:


> My Bayswater Silky Snake Print in dark blush with rosegold hardware
> 
> View attachment 3590841



How on earth did this colour get under my radar? [emoji848] What an absolute stunner, minoxa! [emoji7]


----------



## minoxa33

Mayfly285 said:


> How on earth did this colour get under my radar? [emoji848] What an absolute stunner, minoxa! [emoji7]



Hmm... [emoji6] I only met one other tpfer with this bag so far [emoji295]


----------



## ksuromax

LE Alexa in oak/tan


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> LE Alexa in oak/tan



Loving the whole outfit.....especially that scarf!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> LE Alexa in oak/tan



You look fabulous. Another great scarf too


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Loving the whole outfit.....especially that scarf!





NY2005 said:


> You look fabulous. Another great scarf too


thanks a lot


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> LE Alexa in oak/tan


Lovely!


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> LE Alexa in oak/tan


FABULOUS!!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> FABULOUS!!


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!


Thank you


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> LE Alexa in oak/tan


A perfect match with your Bal bracelet and watch band, *ksuromax*!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> A perfect match with your Bal bracelet and watch band, *ksuromax*!


Thank you


----------



## MJDaisy

flame bayswater. love this bag and don't think to carry it often enough.


----------



## BeckyHannaway

With my poppy red lily today, almost valentine's day!


----------



## Mayas

BeckyHannaway said:


> View attachment 3593916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my poppy red lily today, almost valentine's day!



Wow Beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> LE Alexa in oak/tan



Looking fab, ksuromax! Loving the whole ensemble! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

BeckyHannaway said:


> View attachment 3593916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my poppy red lily today, almost valentine's day!



What an absolute beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Looking fab, ksuromax! Loving the whole ensemble! [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Louliu71

BeckyHannaway said:


> View attachment 3593916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my poppy red lily today, almost valentine's day!



I don't 'do' colour but this is stunning!


----------



## Bluebellbun

First outing for my Cheyne clutch. This is my first ever Mulberry purchase but have succumbed and bought another already !


----------



## NY2005

Bluebellbun said:


> First outing for my Cheyne clutch. This is my first ever Mulberry purchase but have succumbed and bought another already !



A great colour , enjoy your outing with her.  what else did u get?


----------



## Bluebellbun

Thank you . I bought a black mini Mabel from NPN also . I wanted something that I could use during the day as figured this was a bit more for evening use .


----------



## Louliu71

Cheating Bal mini pompon GGH......no dramas in the rain


----------



## Louliu71

Bluebellbun said:


> First outing for my Cheyne clutch. This is my first ever Mulberry purchase but have succumbed and bought another already !



**WARNING** unlikely you will stick with just two!!

Enjoy your new bag and Mabel when she arrives


----------



## Jsscax

Today I am carrying my beautiful brand new Bayswater! She's a black calf skin with nickel hardware! I'm completely obsessed x


----------



## Ludmilla

Jsscax said:


> Today I am carrying my beautiful brand new Bayswater! She's a black calf skin with nickel hardware! I'm completely obsessed x


One word: gorgeous!


----------



## BeckyHannaway

Jsscax said:


> Today I am carrying my beautiful brand new Bayswater! She's a black calf skin with nickel hardware! I'm completely obsessed x


Wow! Leather looks amazing!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Jsscax said:


> Today I am carrying my beautiful brand new Bayswater! She's a black calf skin with nickel hardware! I'm completely obsessed x


Leather is divine!!


----------



## eye.spy87

It's all about my Medium Cara in Oxblood today! The more I use it the more I love this bag.


----------



## Forex

Hi, its my first time posting here (well, last time i was around mulberry forum was 2012 [emoji23]) I took this baby out to put some lotion on since its so dry, and after cleaning it, I remember how much i love it. This is my first designer bag and one of my two favorite mulberry bag (the other is alexa). The leather has got really dry and the bag has lost its structure, so i might need to look to send it to a spa. But regardless, i think its still very beautiful. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

eye.spy87 said:


> It's all about my Medium Cara in Oxblood today! The more I use it the more I love this bag.


Nobody does oxblood like Mulberry! Love this!!!


----------



## eye.spy87

ElainePG said:


> Nobody does oxblood like Mulberry! Love this!!!


You're not wrong there!


----------



## Kmora

Forex said:


> Hi, its my first time posting here (well, last time i was around mulberry forum was 2012 [emoji23]) I took this baby out to put some lotion on since its so dry, and after cleaning it, I remember how much i love it. This is my first designer bag and one of my two favorite mulberry bag (the other is alexa). The leather has got really dry and the bag has lost its structure, so i might need to look to send it to a spa. But regardless, i think its still very beautiful. Thanks for letting me share [emoji8]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596284



This is so true! I put Collonil on ALL my bags in January every year (and when needed during the year). And I always fall in love again with them all


----------



## ksuromax

EW  Bays croc embossed in delicious toffee kept me company today  
I really like the handles drop, it wears so nicely and fits perfectly over the shoulder


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> EW  Bays croc embossed in delicious toffee kept me company today
> I really like the handles drop, it wears so nicely and fits perfectly over the shoulder



Looking fabulous, dear ksuromax; you and your gorgeous EW Bays! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> EW  Bays croc embossed in delicious toffee kept me company today
> I really like the handles drop, it wears so nicely and fits perfectly over the shoulder



Don't make me like this anymore [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Looking fabulous, dear ksuromax; you and your gorgeous EW Bays! [emoji7]


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Don't make me like this anymore [emoji7]


Hehehe 
tomorrow will wear (and reveal) my new BV scarf.....


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> EW  Bays croc embossed in delicious toffee kept me company today
> I really like the handles drop, it wears so nicely and fits perfectly over the shoulder


Love the color of this, *ksuromax*. And your entire outfit is terrific!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> Love the color of this, *ksuromax*. And your entire outfit is terrific!


Thank you


----------



## Forex

Kmora said:


> This is so true! I put Collonil on ALL my bags in January every year (and when needed during the year). And I always fall in love again with them all



Collonil is a lifesaver product to me haha. Why didn't i know about it sooner. Thanks to it i got to keep several bags and admire them all again


----------



## Ahardiva

Taking Tessie out for a spin in the Big Apple


----------



## NY2005

Ahardiva said:


> Taking Tessie out for a spin in the Big Apple
> View attachment 3598951




Love your bag, love the big apple too


----------



## Mayfly285

Ahardiva said:


> Taking Tessie out for a spin in the Big Apple
> View attachment 3598951



Lovely photo and bag, Ahardiva! [emoji7] Some day I'll make it to the Big Apple myself ... [emoji848][emoji562]


----------



## Ahardiva

NY2005 said:


> Love your bag, love the big apple too



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Ahardiva

Mayfly285 said:


> Lovely photo and bag, Ahardiva! [emoji7] Some day I'll make it to the Big Apple myself ... [emoji848][emoji562]



Thank you Mayfly - it was just a quick work trip but I'd love to go back on holiday someday!


----------



## No_angel

Forex said:


> Collonil is a lifesaver product to me haha. Why didn't i know about it sooner. Thanks to it i got to keep several bags and admire them all again



Hi! Can I know which Collonil product you use on your Mulberry bags? I am looking at the 1909 line, but I am not sure if it does the whole weatherproofing and polishing trick. [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

No_angel said:


> Hi! Can I know which Collonil product you use on your Mulberry bags? I am looking at the 1909 line, but I am not sure if it does the whole weatherproofing and polishing trick. [emoji4]



Hi, I use a variety [emoji15] I think I'm addicted to collonil along with Mulberry 

Water stop spray - does as it says on the tin. I have it for suede and nubuck too 

Leather gel - waterproofs and protects 

1909 leather cream - cleans and revives 

Aloe Vera leather lotion - revives and keeps leather soft and supple

Oh and lord Sheraton leather wipes to clean and nourish


----------



## No_angel

Louliu71 said:


> Hi, I use a variety [emoji15] I think I'm addicted to collonil along with Mulberry
> 
> Water stop spray - does as it says on the tin. I have it for suede and nubuck too
> 
> Leather gel - waterproofs and protects
> 
> 1909 leather cream - cleans and revives
> 
> Aloe Vera leather lotion - revives and keeps leather soft and supple
> 
> Oh and lord Sheraton leather wipes to clean and nourish



Thank you so much for the recommendations, hun! I am thinking of getting at least 2 now, the Leather gel and 1909 leather cream. Do you use the cream first before waterproofing it? And one last thing, how often do you apply them?

I had my Lexy neglected for about 2 years now when I had been using a more structured bag. I just discovered samorga and hoping that Collonil can also help restore it's dry surface.


----------



## Louliu71

No_angel said:


> Thank you so much for the recommendations, hun! I am thinking of getting at least 2 now, the Leather gel and 1909 leather cream. Do you use the cream first before waterproofing it? And one last thing, how often do you apply them?
> 
> I had my Lexy neglected for about 2 years now when I had been using a more structured bag. I just discovered samorga and hoping that Collonil can also help restore it's dry surface.



You are welcome 

Hmmmm, I don't want to give out the wrong info as I am by no means an expert and the only time I've used the 1909 cream is on pre-loved bags where I bought them as projects and had nothing to lose. Also they were black bags and I think the 1909 lifts the colour. Put it this way, I throughly cleaned them with the wipes, applied 1909 and the sponge applicator looked dirty afterwards, so I'm not sure if it was ingrained dirt or the colour lifting. 

The end result, the bags definitely looked blacker, had a shine and healthy glow, but the smell which only lasted a short time wasn't pleasant. 

If I was you I'd go for the 1909 aloe Vera first and you can't go wrong with lord Sheraton leather wipes, I used these regularly and when finished give the sofa a good old wipe down 




Assuming Lexi is buffalo leather, which I haven't owned, sure some other ladies will pitch in with what works for them [emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

Been using my mole grey Bays TONS this season so I felt the need to give her props by posting her. I chose this color because my sweet cat Kali is pretty much the same color [emoji76]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pardon the messy bed!


----------



## Forex

Kendie26 said:


> Been using my mole grey Bays TONS this season so I felt the need to give her props by posting her. I chose this color because my sweet cat Kali is pretty much the same color [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601643
> 
> Pardon the messy bed!


Beautiful bag again Kendie!!! oh hello Kali, she looks like shes posing for the pic lol. 
Do you use insert for your bays?


----------



## Forex

No_angel said:


> Hi! Can I know which Collonil product you use on your Mulberry bags? I am looking at the 1909 line, but I am not sure if it does the whole weatherproofing and polishing trick. [emoji4]



Hi there, 

I used these two products:

- Cadillac Boot and Shoe Leather Lotion 8 Fl Oz - Conditions, Cleans, Restores, Protects and Polishes all Colors of Leather 
- Meltonian Shoe Cream Polish Colors - 170 -Delicate Cream

I'm no expert of this, but these two are working perfectly on my bays


----------



## Kendie26

Forex said:


> Beautiful bag again Kendie!!! oh hello Kali, she looks like shes posing for the pic lol.
> Do you use insert for your bays?


Hi Forex!! Thank you & Kali sends her hello back to you. I do not have an insert in my Bays....I probably should get one (eventually, maybe) but with all the work stuff I drag around I don't want the insert taking up too much space inside (if that makes sense) but I know a lot of Mulb Lovelies do have inserts in their bags.


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Forex!! Thank you & Kali sends her hello back to you. I do not have an insert in my Bays....I probably should get one (eventually, maybe) but with all the work stuff I drag around I don't want the insert taking up too much space inside (if that makes sense) but I know a lot of Mulb Lovelies do have inserts in their bags.


Not me, i am like you, carry too much stuff along to fill up the bag without any liner.... 
i love you kitty and your bag, great colour both!!


----------



## Kendie26

ksuromax said:


> Not me, i am like you, carry too much stuff along to fill up the bag without any liner....
> i love you kitty and your bag, great colour both!!


thank you ksuromax, my kitty Kali is totally my pride & joy. My husband is VERY jealous of her & the attention she gets!


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Been using my mole grey Bays TONS this season so I felt the need to give her props by posting her. I chose this color because my sweet cat Kali is pretty much the same color [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601643
> 
> Pardon the messy bed!



I WANT KALI! [emoji252][emoji7][emoji252]


----------



## Kendie26

Mayfly285 said:


> I WANT KALI! [emoji252][emoji7][emoji252]


 Ha, that's too cute of you Mayfly!! Hey, if she WEREN'T mine, I'd want her too!! Thank you & I do hope you are feeling better/back to 100%


----------



## Betty Kay

Kendie26 said:


> Been using my mole grey Bays TONS this season so I felt the need to give her props by posting her. I chose this color because my sweet cat Kali is pretty much the same color [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601643
> 
> Pardon the messy bed!


I love both the bays and your cute Kali


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Been using my mole grey Bays TONS this season so I felt the need to give her props by posting her. I chose this color because my sweet cat Kali is pretty much the same color [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3601643
> 
> Pardon the messy bed!



Wowzers, Kendie dearheart, that is carrying the art of color coordination to new levels of fabulousness!  All hail to Mole Bays and Dreamboat Princess Kali 
 on that Kali girl--what a love dove!  Mayfly and I would be happy to catsit anytime


----------



## Kendie26

Betty Kay said:


> I love both the bays and your cute Kali





MulberryMermaid said:


> Wowzers, Kendie dearheart, that is carrying the art of color coordination to new levels of fabulousness!  All hail to Mole Bays and Dreamboat Princess Kali
> on that Kali girl--what a love dove!  Mayfly and I would be happy to catsit anytime


 Aw thank you so very much dearest Mulb friends!! I have an EXTRA special soft-spot for my girl kitty. I'm probably too shameful in "pimping out" her pic but hey, I'm a proud Mama! Thank you again Lovelies...


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thank you so very much dearest Mulb friends!! I have an EXTRA special soft-spot for my girl kitty. I'm probably too shameful in "pimping out" her pic but hey, I'm a proud Mama! Thank you again Lovelies...



So glad you did!  It seems several of us Mulberries have a special fondness for kitties--there are certainly some spectacular pics of feline cutie pies (Kali fits in here just perfectly)  So lovely to see pics of them here  
Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Ser

Cheating with my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> View attachment 3603210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating with my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


Happy anniversary, Ser!


----------



## Pessie

I've been carrying Phoebe and my Hill & Friends satchel for the last few days - I'm still delighted with the satchel - we were rained on with no issues, and Phoebe is developing a bit more of a tan


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-for-the-masses.884977/page-790#post-31070940
Tricolor primrose(oxblood, poppy red, oak)
No chocolate is safe--Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> I've been carrying Phoebe and my Hill & Friends satchel for the last few days - I'm still delighted with the satchel - we were rained on with no issues, and Phoebe is developing a bit more of a tan
> 
> View attachment 3605419
> View attachment 3605420



They are both lovely , I can almost smell the leather on the phoebe.


----------



## Mayfly285

Bengal Tiger Lexy today (and all week!)


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Bengal Tiger Lexy today (and all week!)
> View attachment 3607364


This is SUCH an amazing bag, *Mayfly*! Was it a limited edition?


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> This is SUCH an amazing bag, *Mayfly*! Was it a limited edition?



Thank you, dear Elaine; I'm oddly really taken with her! In reality, she's a good shade darker than the photo here: her Reveal photo is a more true representation.
I think she was a "one season" bag: her tag says "Alexa: Bengal Tiger Mixed" with "Oak" and "SS11", which I assume was Spring/Summer 2011 ... It certainly passed under my radar, back then!
I wasn't keen to purchase a "delicate leather" bag but she's so amazingly tactile that she's worth the extra care involved! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, dear Elaine; I'm oddly really taken with her! In reality, she's a good shade darker than the photo here: her Reveal photo is a more true representation.
> I think she was a "one season" bag: her tag says "Alexa: Bengal Tiger Mixed" with "Oak" and "SS11", which I assume was Spring/Summer 2011 ... It certainly passed under my radar, back then!
> I wasn't keen to purchase a "delicate leather" bag but she's so amazingly tactile that *she's worth the extra care involved*! [emoji6]


What sort of extra care does she require? A full breakfast in bed? Weekly pedicures? A bedtime story?


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Bengal Tiger Lexy today (and all week!)
> View attachment 3607364


Animal print is not my bottle of beer, but this something totally outstanding!!!! Absolute stunner!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> What sort of extra care does she require? A full breakfast in bed? Weekly pedicures? A bedtime story?



Well ... she had her own chair in the café; she's held aloft from my mad Cockapoo, as she jumps up to greet me; she's obsessively shielded from the elements (you can't treat hair calf) and yes, she demands a full English breakfast in bed and a cosy story with her bedtime milky drink! [emoji6]
In reality, I think hair calf is just more prone to wear and tear, especially on the corners (at least the handle is leather). I would imagine that, if she were habitually worn using the shoulder strap, the reverse might rub and go thin. I'm very careful not to catch her on the garage wall, as I get into the car! [emoji5]
But, as my daughter said, she's made to be used and used she is! [emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Animal print is not my bottle of beer, but this something totally outstanding!!!! Absolute stunner!!!



Thank you, ksuromax; I was worried that she'd be too "out there" for everyday wear but she's more subdued than she might appear from the photos. I'm finding her really easy to carry on a daily basis! [emoji106]


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Well ... she had her own chair in the café; she's held aloft from my mad Cockapoo, as she jumps up to greet me; she's obsessively shielded from the elements (you can't treat hair calf) and yes, she demands a full English breakfast in bed and a cosy story with her bedtime milky drink! [emoji6]
> In reality, I think hair calf is just more prone to wear and tear, especially on the corners (at least the handle is leather). I would imagine that, if she were habitually worn using the shoulder strap, the reverse might rub and go thin. I'm very careful not to catch her on the garage wall, as I get into the car! [emoji5]
> But, as my daughter said, she's made to be used and used she is! [emoji106]



Have just seen your new furry friend. I agree with your daughter shes there to be used not looked at  . Enjoy her


----------



## Vinnie42

I hope you don't mind me joining in today. I have taken out my lovely old Brompton today; had forgotten what a comfortable bag to carry she is. 
Loving the Hill and Friends satchel.


----------



## Kendie26

Vinnie42 said:


> View attachment 3609392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in today. I have taken out my lovely old Brompton today; had forgotten what a comfortable bag to carry she is.
> Loving the Hill and Friends satchel.


What a true, classic beauty Vinnie! I love this one TONS!!! Great pic


----------



## Vinnie42

Kendie26 said:


> What a true, classic beauty Vinnie! I love this one TONS!!! Great pic



Thank you Kendie26..


----------



## Pessie

Vinnie42 said:


> View attachment 3609392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in today. I have taken out my lovely old Brompton today; had forgotten what a comfortable bag to carry she is.
> Loving the Hill and Friends satchel.


Thanks Vinnie  H&F is definitely worth a look IMO, the leather is super, as is the leather on your gorgeous Brompton - what a fabulous colour that is


----------



## NY2005

Vinnie42 said:


> View attachment 3609392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in today. I have taken out my lovely old Brompton today; had forgotten what a comfortable bag to carry she is.
> Loving the Hill and Friends satchel.



Stunning!


----------



## Vinnie42

Pessie said:


> Thanks Vinnie  H&F is definitely worth a look IMO, the leather is super, as is the leather on your gorgeous Brompton - what a fabulous colour that is





NY2005 said:


> Stunning!



Thanks for your kind words guys. 
Pessie, I have my beady eye on a grey flap bag in their spring 17 collection...


----------



## Pessie

Vinnie42 said:


> Thanks for your kind words guys.
> Pessie, I have my beady eye on a grey flap bag in their spring 17 collection...


 Off to look......
Oh yes I really like the look of the grey bags


----------



## Kendie26

Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware


----------



## NY2005

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211



 Beautiful lily. Love the menu design too!


----------



## Mayfly285

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211



Is that a little haircalf beauty I spy?! How absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Loveheart

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211


that's a stunner Kendie!


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211


What a sweet baby!!!!!


----------



## Vinnie42

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211



Gorgeous bag, Kendie. So delicate and properly pretty.


----------



## Kendie26

NY2005 said:


> Beautiful lily. Love the menu design too!





Mayfly285 said:


> Is that a little haircalf beauty I spy?! How absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]





Loveheart said:


> that's a stunner Kendie!





ksuromax said:


> What a sweet baby!!!!!





Vinnie42 said:


> Gorgeous bag, Kendie. So delicate and properly pretty.


You all just made me smile...thanks so much Mulb Lovelies!
NY-I love that menu cover too...it's a sushi restaurant.
Mayfly~yes, she is hair calf...like your new baby!!
Loveheart & ksuromax~ kindest thanks my dear friends!
Vinnie~that's so cute..I love the term "properly pretty!"


----------



## ksuromax

Kendie26 said:


> Mayfly~yes, she is hair calf...like your new baby!!


Geeeez.....  it took me a few seconds and one more time reading this, K, to realise WHICH BABY you actually mean.....


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211


What a gorgeous bag, *Kendie*. And the entire photo is so beautiful... the rose is a perfect touch!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> What a gorgeous bag, *Kendie*. And the entire photo is so beautiful... the rose is a perfect touch!


Merci sweet Elaine....that restaurant is 1 of our local favorites & they always have a rose on each table. Hope all is wonderful w/ you!


----------



## Skater

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211



Stunning!!


----------



## Kendie26

Skater said:


> Stunning!!


many thanks dear Skater!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Kendie26 said:


> Out to dinner last night w/hubby & my limited edition pink Lily w/rose gold  hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611211



That Lily looks like she should be on the menu as well!  Positively edible
What a lovely shot!


----------



## ksuromax

carried my oxblood Lily last night to a wine tasting party, she is such a handy bag!! fits all and a little more, looks absolutely appropriate and feels so nice on the shoulder!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> carried my oxblood Lily last night to a wine tasting party, she is such a handy bag!! fits all and a little more, looks absolutely appropriate and feels so nice on the shoulder!


I agree, a great bag and the colour is tdf.


----------



## Kendie26

MulberryMermaid said:


> That Lily looks like she should be on the menu as well!  Positively edible
> What a lovely shot!


haha too funny dearest MM!! She is a sweet little "purdy pink princess!"


----------



## Mayfly285

Torrential downpours here today, so Harriet shoulder bag, in spongy patent summer khaki, out with me today! [emoji943]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wish I'd bought the matching purse when I had the chance ... [emoji849]


----------



## leechiyong

Mayfly285 said:


> Torrential downpours here today, so Harriet shoulder bag, in spongy patent summer khaki, out with me today! [emoji943]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617997
> 
> Wish I'd bought the matching purse when I had the chance ... [emoji849]


What a stunning bag!


----------



## MochaCake

ksuromax said:


> carried my oxblood Lily last night to a wine tasting party, she is such a handy bag!! fits all and a little more, looks absolutely appropriate and feels so nice on the shoulder!


Very true!


----------



## ksuromax

Effie hobo in Midnight blue is ready for tomorrow


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Torrential downpours here today, so Harriet shoulder bag, in spongy patent summer khaki, out with me today! [emoji943]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3617997
> 
> Wish I'd bought the matching purse when I had the chance ... [emoji849]



She's lovely mayfly. I know what you mean about buying matching accessories, why is it things become more desirable when you can't get your hands on them any more!


----------



## ElainePG

NY2005 said:


> She's lovely mayfly. I know what you mean about buying matching accessories, why is it things become more desirable when you can't get your hands on them any more!


Do you think it's true what my mother told me when I was in high school? Absence makes the heart grow fonder?


----------



## Mayfly285

ElainePG said:


> Do you think it's true what my mother told me when I was in high school? Absence makes the heart grow fonder?



Or was that abstinence?! [emoji5]


----------



## Skater

ksuromax said:


> Geeeez.....  it took me a few seconds and one more time reading this, K, to realise WHICH BABY you actually mean.....



[emoji23]


----------



## ksuromax

"in action" snaps


----------



## Foofan

First ever visit to Bicester Mulberry store to treat myself. Took my Heritage Bays with me to give her a break from her dust bag. Of course she got a lot of compliments... She's such a tart...


----------



## Foofan

Swapped all my stuff over to my new purchases, so now wearing the medium oxblood Cara with my new make up bag.


----------



## NY2005

Mayfly285 said:


> Or was that abstinence?!





Foofan said:


> Swapped all my stuff over to my new purchases, so now wearing the medium oxblood Cara with my new make up bag.



Very nice purchases. The makeup bag is a particularly fabulous colour . Enjoy them


----------



## Ludmilla

Foofan said:


> First ever visit to Bicester Mulberry store to treat myself. Took my Heritage Bays with me to give her a break from her dust bag. Of course she got a lot of compliments... She's such a tart...


I always adored the heritage Bays. No wonder you got many compliments for her.


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> "in action" snaps


That little bear is very cute!


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> That little bear is very cute!


Thank you


----------



## Louliu71

ksuromax said:


> "in action" snaps



Looks soooo smooshy


----------



## Louliu71

Vinnie42 said:


> View attachment 3609392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in today. I have taken out my lovely old Brompton today; had forgotten what a comfortable bag to carry she is.
> Loving the Hill and Friends satchel.



Welcome and beautiful oldie!


----------



## ksuromax

Louliu71 said:


> Looks soooo smooshy


She is, indeed!


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Or was that abstinence?! [emoji5]


She said that, too! Believe me!!!


----------



## Foofan

Ludmilla said:


> I always adored the heritage Bays. No wonder you got many compliments for her.



Thank you! I love her but am terrified of marking her or someone else marking her by bashing into me so most of the time she's safely tucked away in her dust bag...


----------



## Foofan

NY2005 said:


> Very nice purchases. The makeup bag is a particularly fabulous colour . Enjoy them



Thank you! The makeup bag is in peony pink according to the receipt.


----------



## princesspig

I haven't used my old black Brooke for ages because the chain is so short and I prefer bags I can wear cross-body at the moment. I decided to put a strap from an Alexa bag that has the same hardware colour, and I think it works and I'm happy to be using a bag that I haven't really bothered with for years.


----------



## NY2005

princesspig said:


> I haven't used my old black Brooke for ages because the chain is so short and I prefer bags I can wear cross-body at the moment. I decided to put a strap from an Alexa bag that has the same hardware colour, and I think it works and I'm happy to be using a bag that I haven't really bothered with for years.


Great idea , she looks good and the leather is luscious


----------



## princesspig

NY2005 said:


> Great idea , she looks good and the leather is luscious



Thank you 
I have just treated her with leather gel, but there is some wear in places - but what's to expect from a 10 year old bag that has been used a lot 

I must admit that I much prefer the older Mulberry leathers. I went to the Bicester outlet yesterday and had a look at their newer bags, and the leather just IMO isn't as nice as it was.
Funnily enough, they did have one of the Johnny Coca bags with a chain - and the chain is the same as the chain on my Brooke, but just in a silver tone.

I keep feeling like Brooke is a bit of an outdated bag, but I just think it's a pity not to use the bags I have.


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> I haven't used my old black Brooke for ages because the chain is so short and I prefer bags I can wear cross-body at the moment. I decided to put a strap from an Alexa bag that has the same hardware colour, and I think it works and I'm happy to be using a bag that I haven't really bothered with for years.



I absolutely love this style, pp; I missed out on a perfect preloved raspberry one a couple of years ago and still kick myself! Can you do a pic with her filled? I'd love to see what she holds!


----------



## Ludmilla

princesspig said:


> Thank you
> I have just treated her with leather gel, but there is some wear in places - but what's to expect from a 10 year old bag that has been used a lot
> 
> I must admit that I much prefer the older Mulberry leathers. I went to the Bicester outlet yesterday and had a look at their newer bags, and the leather just IMO isn't as nice as it was.
> Funnily enough, they did have one of the Johnny Coca bags with a chain - and the chain is the same as the chain on my Brooke, but just in a silver tone.
> 
> I keep feeling like Brooke is a bit of an outdated bag, but I just think it's a pity not to use the bags I have.


Ah no, I don't think she looks dated. She is awesome. And obviously chains are "in" again.


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mulb-oak-bays-tote-laughs-at-rain-jpg.3624169/
Oak nvt bays tote & burberry bear charm--laughing at the rain without fear.


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> I absolutely love this style, pp; I missed out on a perfect preloved raspberry one a couple of years ago and still kick myself! Can you do a pic with her filled? I'd love to see what she holds!



Thank you 
Here you go:





And so you can see what it actually is :




It's an ipad mini - a normal sized ipad would not fit in the bag.
My phone also fits in there with these things but used it to take the picture.

Hope it helps


----------



## princesspig

Ludmilla said:


> Ah no, I don't think she looks dated. She is awesome. And obviously chains are "in" again.



Thank you. I really have been enjoying using her again for the last few days. 
I have a lot of older bags that I haven't used for ages, but I just can't get myself to sell them, so it's really nice to get some use out of them.


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Thank you
> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so you can see what it actually is :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ipad mini - a normal sized ipad would not fit in the bag.
> My phone also fits in there with these things but used it to take the picture.
> 
> Hope it helps



Thank you for the fab pics, pp; she holds more than I imagined! [emoji106] Personally, I love the older styles - none of the newer styles does anything for me. I was really excited to see an Elgin last week - I can't remember when I last saw one of those! I wish I'd stocked up on the classic bags when the prices were still reasonable (although they didn't seem it then!) Which other styles do you have?
Enjoy your lovely Brooke; she's a stunner! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mulb-oak-bays-tote-laughs-at-rain-jpg.3624169/
> Oak nvt bays tote & burberry bear charm--laughing at the rain without fear.



Another fab post, dear rs; I love the welly boots and brolley! Your Burberry bear, in his little trench coat, looks very much at home attached to your gorgeous oak tote! [emoji199]


----------



## Mulberrygal

princesspig said:


> I haven't used my old black Brooke for ages because the chain is so short and I prefer bags I can wear cross-body at the moment. I decided to put a strap from an Alexa bag that has the same hardware colour, and I think it works and I'm happy to be using a bag that I haven't really bothered with for years.


Brilliant PP, I love this bag, I bet you're thrilled with her new look. 
I do the same but think my Brooke is smaller. I've the Chocy my only Darwin bag left, love, love this leather. I use her with a Mulb webbed long strap and it's perfect for just carrying, purse, sunglasses etc Ideal for a walk along the seafront. The leather copes easily with sea spray/ salt air or anything else for that matter  

It looks really good with the chain strap hanging to the front when worn with the long strap too. It's horrendously heavy though so I don't wear it that way. I'm amazed a short chain could be so heavy!!

I was really surprised to see a bag in the Outlet a few weeks ago that had a chain strap which was partly made up of this design. I didn't recognise the bag was but it's good to know they are still re-inventing some of the older looks


----------



## princesspig

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you for the fab pics, pp; she holds more than I imagined!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I love the older styles - none of the newer styles does anything for me. I was really excited to see an Elgin last week - I can't remember when I last saw one of those! I wish I'd stocked up on the classic bags when the prices were still reasonable (although they didn't seem it then!) Which other styles do you have?
> Enjoy your lovely Brooke; she's a stunner!



Thanks 
I love the Elgin - it's such a lovely bag.

I have 3 Bayswaters (old Darwin oak, printed oak from the outlet - I don't know if it's any different from the ones sold in stores, black silky snake), chocolate small Bayswater satchel, chocolate Emmy, oak Antony, two black Alexas (one with silver HW, one with the old brass HW), bright cabbage mini Alexa, a large coral postman's lock tote (I think that's what it's called), purple Lizzie hobo (I think that's the name - it's a bucket bag), purple mini Margaret (the one with the bulldogs, tea and cake on the front plate) and a DZ tote in oxblood.

I've barely even used the printed Bayswater because it's so stiff. Does it soften a bit when used, or will it never change?


----------



## princesspig

Today I'm carrying a black/brass Alexa - it's from ebay, and it was authenticated here, but I've just compared the lock to my other bags, and it's different, so now I'm a bit nervous about it.

Yesterday, I was carrying my old purple Lizzie:


----------



## Pessie

princesspig said:


> Today I'm carrying a black/brass Alexa - it's from ebay, and it was authenticated here, but I've just compared the lock to my other bags, and it's different, so now I'm a bit nervous about it.
> 
> Yesterday, I was carrying my old purple Lizzie:


This is a lovely purple, is it goatskin? Looks deliciously smooshy!


----------



## princesspig

Pessie said:


> This is a lovely purple, is it goatskin? Looks deliciously smooshy!



Thanks 

It's called glossy buffalo. I've had the piping changed, but the bag has worn really well, it's lovely and soft, but doesn't seem to scratch or get stained - I've never babied it, it's been in rain, snow and had a dirty dog sleeping on it , and it's 5 or 6 years old.


----------



## Pessie

princesspig said:


> Thanks
> 
> It's called glossy buffalo. I've had the piping changed, but the bag has worn really well, it's lovely and soft, but doesn't seem to scratch or get stained - I've never babied it, it's been in rain, snow and had a dirty dog sleeping on it , and it's 5 or 6 years old.


Ah yes that explains it - I had a Smithfield in buffalo, it was indestructible!!


----------



## princesspig

Pessie said:


> Ah yes that explains it - I had a Smithfield in buffalo, it was indestructible!!



The Smithfield is/was a great bag!


----------



## ksuromax

OS Alexa in Raspberry (plus a BV scarf and flats and a Balenciaga studs bracelet)


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry (plus a BV scarf and flats and a Balenciaga studs bracelet)


What a sweet shade of pink! I absolutely adore your coordinating skills.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> What a sweet shade of pink! I absolutely adore your coordinating skills.


 Thank you, Darlin'


----------



## Iirukka

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-for-the-masses.884977/page-790#post-31070940
> Tricolor primrose(oxblood, poppy red, oak)
> No chocolate is safe--Happy Valentines Day!



Could you post a picture on "What's in my bag"-thread, I'm interested to see how roomy Primrose is.


----------



## mulberry r us

My beautiful bayswater


----------



## rakhee81

Graphite Bays waiting impatiently to get off the tube with me in rush hour London!


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm still using my Petrol medium Daria 
I love this bag more and more. Always wanted one


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3633499
> 
> I'm still using my Petrol medium Daria
> I love this bag more and more. Always wanted one


Daria is a super bag, and yours is such a fab colour


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry (plus a BV scarf and flats and a Balenciaga studs bracelet)



Gorgeous OS Lexi, ksuromax, and fabulous hair! [emoji106]


----------



## Mayfly285

rakhee81 said:


> Graphite Bays waiting impatiently to get off the tube with me in rush hour London!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633350



Fab shoes, too, rakhee! "Mind the gap" when you hop off!


----------



## Mayfly285

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3633499
> 
> I'm still using my Petrol medium Daria
> I love this bag more and more. Always wanted one



I love petrol - such a gorgeous colour! The Daria looks an amazing bag - I passed up the chance of this very bag in Canopy, Derby but was thrilled when our CPrincess bought it by phone! [emoji6][emoji106]


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Gorgeous OS Lexi, ksuromax, and fabulous hair! [emoji106]


Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3633499
> 
> I'm still using my Petrol medium Daria
> I love this bag more and more. Always wanted one


She is soooo very beautiful!!! 
Swapping for mine today, Daria is such a great bag!!


----------



## ksuromax

Daria hobo in Oxblood (plus BV slipons in Barolo and H KDE)


----------



## rakhee81

Mayfly285 said:


> Fab shoes, too, rakhee! "Mind the gap" when you hop off!



Thank you! I love Boden for a quirky pair of shoes!


----------



## Pessie

Spring has finally landed around here  oaky bays day


----------



## wearnot_wantnot

jp23 said:


> Cecily!!!
> View attachment 2438870


that is so pretty


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Spring has finally landed around here  oaky bays day
> 
> View attachment 3634121



Lovely bag lovely shoes x


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Lovely bag lovely shoes x


Thanks lovely  Shoes were a sales buy last year, only just dug them out - to find they match my bays


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Thanks lovely  Shoes were a sales buy last year, only just dug them out - to find they match my bays



Oaky bays looks amazing, looks like a lovely fudge colour.


----------



## ksuromax

Still Daria, but today with a bit of edgy accents....


----------



## sally.m

My new zipped bays


----------



## ksuromax

sally.m said:


> My new zipped bays


Oh, what a lovely vivid colour!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## ksuromax

Finally the work day is over, swapping from Daria hobo to medium Lily and heading the cinema with DH and kids!
Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## leechiyong

sally.m said:


> My new zipped bays


Gorgeous!  Love the cheery hue!


----------



## NY2005

Emerald lily , happy st Patrick's day


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Finally the work day is over, swapping from Daria hobo to medium Lily and heading the cinema with DH and kids!
> Happy weekend everyone!



I love this lily , she's fabulous. What are you going to see at the cinema? I want to see beauty and the beast


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> I love this lily , she's fabulous. What are you going to see at the cinema? I want to see beauty and the beast


Watching this very flick


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Watching this very flick



Enjoy! It's out here today too but I am at school quiz night. Will try and see over the weekend


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Enjoy! It's out here today too but I am at school quiz night. Will try and see over the weekend


We really enjoyed it, great for the family (kids are 8 and 11), lots of songs and good music, sweet fairy tale!  
And we skipped the quiz night


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Emerald lily , happy st Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636473


Oh, my!!! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kendie26

sally.m said:


> My new zipped bays


LOVEwhat a stunning, unique color...CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Ahardiva

Mini Lily in the car on the way back from B&Q where we had success picking up wood and paint for one of my SO's DIY projects [emoji13]


----------



## Kendie26

Ahardiva said:


> View attachment 3637934
> 
> 
> Mini Lily in the car on the way back from B&Q where we had success picking up wood and paint for one of my SO's DIY projects [emoji13]


What a great pic! We are mushroom metallic mini Lily twins! I adore mine & could seriously just look at it all day long. You have lovely hands as well!


----------



## Ahardiva

Kendie26 said:


> What a great pic! We are mushroom metallic mini Lily twins! I adore mine & could seriously just look at it all day long. You have lovely hands as well!



Yay bag twins! It's such a great little bag [emoji4] aww thank you!


----------



## tatertot

Carrying my "Sparkle Tweed" bright cabbage Bays today


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> I love petrol - such a gorgeous colour! The Daria looks an amazing bag - I passed up the chance of this very bag in Canopy, Derby but was thrilled when our CPrincess bought it by phone! [emoji6][emoji106]



You have a great memory Mayfly. I got a good deal from canopy. My petrol baby is still looking beautiful!


----------



## Mayfly285

tatertot said:


> Carrying my "Sparkle Tweed" bright cabbage Bays today
> View attachment 3645483



What an absolute stunner, tatertot; I love green and the sparkle tweed just lifts the whole Bayswater style into another level! [emoji106] What a fabulous bag for spring! [emoji253] Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> You have a great memory Mayfly. I got a good deal from canopy. My petrol baby is still looking beautiful!



You know what they say, dear CP, elephants never forget! [emoji208][emoji362][emoji6]
I was so sad when they told me they'd posted it out that day and so pleased when you were the buyer! It was meant to be! 
As it turned out, I bought a petrol Mini Taylor from Canopy, which I spotted on the shelf behind the counter, so I got my fix of petrol another way! And I do love her so I was a happy bunny! [emoji195][emoji6]


----------



## Foofan

New-to-me Daria Satchel in Coral (I think...!)


----------



## Mayfly285

Foofan said:


> New-to-me Daria Satchel in Coral (I think...!)



What a lovely pop of colour, dear Foofan! [emoji7] Just right for the glorious spring weather!


----------



## Foofan

Mayfly285 said:


> What a lovely pop of colour, dear Foofan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just right for the glorious spring weather!



Thanks Mayfly, she just arrived today, is really bright, cheerful and hardly used.

I was really lucky to spot her and she was a steal at £200!!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Foofan said:


> New-to-me Daria Satchel in Coral (I think...!)


What a beauty!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Foofan said:


> Thanks Mayfly, she just arrived today, is really bright, cheerful and hardly used.
> 
> I was really lucky to spot her and she was a steal at £200!!!!



Wow! Congratulations! [emoji106] I hadn't realised she was a newbie! [emoji253] I love the older styles and really regret not having bought a petrol Daria when I had the chance ... [emoji849]


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> New-to-me Daria Satchel in Coral (I think...!)


Gorgeous color... what a perfect bag for the arrival of spring!


----------



## rockdiva

Alex R said:


> Small double zip Bays for Christmas dinner yesterday ❤



Stunning, wow! You've convinced me to get this bag; it's the small classic grain, right?


----------



## Foofan

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous color... what a perfect bag for the arrival of spring!


Thank you Elaine! 

I've not seen one in this colour before and couldn't find an example on here, but she really pops!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> You know what they say, dear CP, elephants never forget! [emoji208][emoji362][emoji6]
> I was so sad when they told me they'd posted it out that day and so pleased when you were the buyer! It was meant to be!
> As it turned out, I bought a petrol Mini Taylor from Canopy, which I spotted on the shelf behind the counter, so I got my fix of petrol another way! And I do love her so I was a happy bunny! [emoji195][emoji6]



Ahh petrol mini Taylor was also gorgeous. I remember badly wanting petrol in the Bayswater but chose Black Forest instead. Black Forest is used regularly and works as a neutral for me. So it was better for me to go with that. Still glad I got my bit of petrol though with daria . I tend to only wear her with grey or black.


----------



## ElainePG

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahh petrol mini Taylor was also gorgeous. I remember badly wanting petrol in the Bayswater but chose Black Forest instead. Black Forest is used regularly and works as a neutral for me. So it was better for me to go with that. Still glad I got my bit of petrol though with daria . *I tend to only wear her with grey or black*.


Petrol would also be very nice with medium brown. Is that a color you wear?


----------



## Mayfly285

Oversized, oak buffalo Alexa (for the fourth day in a row!) [emoji5] And to think that this was on my "sell" list, having been used only once since her purchase in August 2013! [emoji15]
It's surprising how many people admire her - and how very comfy and easy she is to wear, for what looks a big bag. Being slouchy helps, I think (Lexy, not me!) [emoji5]


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized, oak buffalo Alexa (for the fourth day in a row!) [emoji5] And to think that this was on my "sell" list, having been used only once since her purchase in August 2013! [emoji15]
> It's surprising how many people admire her - and how very comfy and easy she is to wear, for what looks a big bag. *Being slouchy helps, I think (Lexy, not me!)* [emoji5]


HAH!


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Oversized, oak buffalo Alexa (for the fourth day in a row!) [emoji5] And to think that this was on my "sell" list, having been used only once since her purchase in August 2013! [emoji15]
> It's surprising how many people admire her - and how very comfy and easy she is to wear, for what looks a big bag. Being slouchy helps, I think (Lexy, not me!) [emoji5]


Glad you've rediscovered your great bag! 
I am pulling out mine for the weekend, will post tomorrow


----------



## Alex R

rockdiva said:


> Stunning, wow! You've convinced me to get this bag; it's the small classic grain, right?


yes!


----------



## 24shaz




----------



## Mulberrygal

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry (plus a BV scarf and flats and a Balenciaga studs bracelet)



Lovely colour Alexa, I adore all shades of pink, your Daria is also gorgeous.................loving all your bracelets too


----------



## Mulberrygal

NY2005 said:


> Emerald lily , happy st Patrick's day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3636473



Gorgeous, is this the medium Lily? I still have my Pheasant Green Hairy Lily, which I used on St P day.

I'm enjoying a long weekend in Prague and have brought her with me but we had a few showers yesterday and I had to hide her away................sun is shining this morning  and we're off for a long walk to the Castle


----------



## NY2005

Mulberrygal said:


> Gorgeous, is this the medium Lily? I still have my Pheasant Green Hairy Lily, which I used on St P day.
> 
> I'm enjoying a long weekend in Prague and have brought her with me but we had a few showers yesterday and I had to hide her away................sun is shining this morning  and we're off for a long walk to the Castle



Thanks mulberrygal, yes it is medium lily. Enjoy Prague, a great destination. Happy Easter


----------



## ksuromax

Alexa in black soft buffalo with yellow gold hw


----------



## DiJe40

Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669331


I think one size down will be perfect on you


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669331


Great look overall, like how all pieces go well together


----------



## Pessie

DiJe40 said:


> Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669331





ksuromax said:


> I think one size down will be perfect on you


I also think its a bit too big - not overly big, but a size smaller would be better


----------



## Mayfly285

DiJe40 said:


> Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669331



Gorgeous ensemble, DiJe40! As to the bomber jacket, I like the look you have there, personally, but only because I like to have the option of being able to wear extra layers if I want to.
If you feel more comfortable in a smaller size, you'd look equally good! [emoji106]


----------



## coolmelondew

DiJe40 said:


> Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669331


love this shade of grey!


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> I think one size down will be perfect on you





ksuromax said:


> Great look overall, like how all pieces go well together





Pessie said:


> I also think its a bit too big - not overly big, but a size smaller would be better





Mayfly285 said:


> Gorgeous ensemble, DiJe40! As to the bomber jacket, I like the look you have there, personally, but only because I like to have the option of being able to wear extra layers if I want to.
> If you feel more comfortable in a smaller size, you'd look equally good! [emoji106]



Thank you so much, for the advice. I like the oversized look, but it just maybe looks a bit to big on me. I'm giving the jacket to my daughter, and I will buy a smaller one for me.
I'm so glad you helped me, because it was driving me nuts [emoji12]


----------



## DiJe40

coolmelondew said:


> love this shade of grey!



It's graphite grey, I think they are only made for the outlets.


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElainePG said:


> Petrol would also be very nice with medium brown. Is that a color you wear?



Ah no I don't do medium brown. Doesn't go with my chocolate brown complexion! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/kicking-back-with-mulb-dz-bays-jpg.3671500/
Oak nvt dz bays tote--
kicking back together on a gorgeous day.


----------



## Ser

Took my oak printed lily with me on date  night last night. Forgot how lovely this bag is! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Reg Alexa today


----------



## DiJe40

ksuromax said:


> Reg Alexa today



Lovely..I had 3 Alexa's in the different sizes, sold them all. But kind of regret it now. Especially my oak mini [emoji17]


----------



## ksuromax

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely..I had 3 Alexa's in the different sizes, sold them all. But kind of regret it now. Especially my oak mini [emoji17]


Thanks  
I have 3 as well, Raspberry OS, reg Black and LE London Olympics in Oak/tan, love them all!!!


----------



## becca7401

I picked up a Cara in the Westfield White City outlet two weeks ago. Here was my obligatory Insta post with it (caption - better late to the Cara party than never) and how I styled it today - with a Kooples coat and Saint Laurent boots.


----------



## NY2005

becca7401 said:


> I picked up a Cara in the Westfield White City outlet two weeks ago. Here was my obligatory Insta post with it (caption - better late to the Cara party than never) and how I styled it today - with a Kooples coat and Saint Laurent boots.



You look great, all the best guests arrive later


----------



## becca7401

NY2005 said:


> You look great, all the best guests arrive later



Thanks! My first choice was the oxblood but the only one they had had a scratch on it (besides the display which was also a little battered). Ultimately really pleased with the oak though!


----------



## NY2005

becca7401 said:


> Thanks! My first choice was the oxblood but the only one they had had a scratch on it (besides the display which was also a little battered). Ultimately really pleased with the oak though!



I love oak and oxblood too, oak is classic mulberry though. Enjoy her .


----------



## Finsbury

DiJe40 said:


> Bayswater in grey for Easter shopping. I bought an oversized bomber jacket yesterday, do you think it looks too big on me? I'm considering to buy a smaller one. Honest opinions welcome [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669331


do you mind me asking how tall you are? I am new to Mulberry bags and wondering if a Bayswater will look too big on me - I am 5ft 3. Thanks!


----------



## DiJe40

Finsbury said:


> do you mind me asking how tall you are? I am new to Mulberry bags and wondering if a Bayswater will look too big on me - I am 5ft 3. Thanks!



I'm 5ft 4 so we are about the same height. I always carry my Bays on the shoulder and it's fine. Just a bit heavy. [emoji3]


----------



## DiJe40

becca7401 said:


> I picked up a Cara in the Westfield White City outlet two weeks ago. Here was my obligatory Insta post with it (caption - better late to the Cara party than never) and how I styled it today - with a Kooples coat and Saint Laurent boots.



Nice..love the Cara. Seeing your lovely pictures, I'm going to take mine out today too.


----------



## Finsbury

DiJe40 said:


> I'm 5ft 4 so we are about the same height. I always carry my Bays on the shoulder and it's fine. Just a bit heavy. [emoji3]


Thanks. You look great with it by the way!


----------



## DiJe40

Finsbury said:


> Thanks. You look great with it by the way!



Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## BagMadness

My first ever Mulberry - a Tessie tote in oxblood. Been looking for the right tote for some time now, actually hadn't considered this one but wandered in to a Mulberry store and it was love at first sight. Seems well-made, time will tell how it will hold up. Looks as if they are replacing this tote with a Bayswater one, I actually prefer the Tessie so glad I got it now.


----------



## NY2005

BagMadness said:


> My first ever Mulberry - a Tessie tote in oxblood. Been looking for the right tote for some time now, actually hadn't considered this one but wandered in to a Mulberry store and it was love at first sight. Seems well-made, time will tell how it will hold up. Looks as if they are replacing this tote with a Bayswater one, I actually prefer the Tessie so glad I got it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680639



She's lovely,  congrats


----------



## BagMadness

Thank you


----------



## BagMadness

NY2005 said:


> She's lovely,  congrats



Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

BagMadness said:


> My first ever Mulberry - a Tessie tote in oxblood. Been looking for the right tote for some time now, actually hadn't considered this one but wandered in to a Mulberry store and it was love at first sight. Seems well-made, time will tell how it will hold up. Looks as if they are replacing this tote with a Bayswater one, I actually prefer the Tessie so glad I got it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680639


Looks lovely  enjoy!


----------



## BagMadness

Thank you, I am loving her so much 


ksuromax said:


> Looks lovely  enjoy!


----------



## Pessie

BagMadness said:


> Thank you, I am loving her so much


10/10 for the avatar  enjoy your Tessie, it looks fab!


----------



## BagMadness

Thank you Pessie, I like that she indeed is fab, combined with super-practical! 
My son drew the pic that's my avatar, it's me with my favourite bag at the time, which he felt was very important to get right colourwise


----------



## Ahardiva

Took my Mini Lily out for a spin on another grey April day!


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Reg Alexa today



I love this Lexy! [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

Choc bayswater


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Choc bayswater
> View attachment 3688188



Delicious, non-fattening chunk of choccy loveliness, Pessie! [emoji39][emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Delicious, non-fattening chunk of choccy loveliness, Pessie! [emoji39][emoji7]


 Thank you Mayfly!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Choc bayswater
> View attachment 3688188


Guilt-free indulgence


----------



## Perfect Day

Pessie said:


> Choc bayswater
> View attachment 3688188


Love this colour and the leather looks so beautiful.


----------



## Pessie

Perfect Day said:


> Love this colour and the leather looks so beautiful.


Thanks!  I've been carrying her all week


----------



## NY2005

Pessie said:


> Choc bayswater
> View attachment 3688188



Oh hello beautiful choccy bays, you are a beauty


----------



## Pessie

NY2005 said:


> Oh hello beautiful choccy bays, you are a beauty


----------



## coolmelondew

Took a quick snap of chestnut Alexa before we headed out!


----------



## ElainePG

coolmelondew said:


> Took a quick snap of chestnut Alexa before we headed out!
> 
> View attachment 3691628


Wow! Just gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

coolmelondew said:


> Took a quick snap of chestnut Alexa before we headed out!
> 
> View attachment 3691628


She is such a classic bag!!! 
beautiful, functional, handy.... enjoy!


----------



## Ser

Carrying my new to me chocolate bays today. Just got her from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]


----------



## Pessie

Ser said:


> Carrying my new to me chocolate bays today. Just got her from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692170


 More chocolate - fabulous!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Carrying my new to me chocolate bays today. Just got her from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692170


This is a delicious chocolate bag, *ser*! Yummy!


----------



## ksuromax

Ser said:


> Carrying my new to me chocolate bays today. Just got her from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692170


Dreamy good ol'school Mulberry leather!!!!


----------



## Ser

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments about Miss choccy. I've enjoyed carrying her and she's not as heavy as I expected! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## carlee

Tokyo trip with my babes!


----------



## ksuromax

OS Alexa in Raspberry with a new buddy


----------



## NY2005

carlee said:


> Tokyo trip with my babes!



Great pic. Lovely nails , lovely wallet


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry with a new buddy



Beautiful. The scarf is tdf. Colours are amazing


----------



## Flip88

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry with a new buddy


Gorgeous


----------



## ksuromax

Thank you


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Beautiful. The scarf is tdf. Colours are amazing





Flip88 said:


> Gorgeous


thank you


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry with a new buddy



Fabulous combination, ksuromax! [emoji253] What a beautiful scarf and I love your raspberry Lexy! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

NY2005 said:


> Great pic. Lovely nails , lovely wallet



+1! Fabulous! Is that the SBS I spy there?! [emoji6]


----------



## coolmelondew

Day out with Alexa


----------



## Ludmilla

Maiden voyage of my Lazy Bays. Bought her in March 2016. Used her today for the first time.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3699409
> 
> Maiden voyage of my Lazy Bays. Bought her in March 2016. Used her today for the first time.


Hooray!! Great to see Lazy B stretching her legs and looking terrific!


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry with a new buddy


Perfect combo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Hooray!! Great to see Lazy B stretching her legs and looking terrific!


Thank you!  Should have used her sooner.  I really enjoyed using her.


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  Should have used her sooner.  I really enjoyed using her.


 Brilliant!


----------



## carlee

NY2005 said:


> Great pic. Lovely nails , lovely wallet


Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

Same Alexa, today supported by TOD's moccasines, Bal and BV bracelet and H scarf....


----------



## becca7401

Mushroom Lily!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Used black medium lily with nickel and black regular lily with gold hardware over the weekend.


----------



## Pessie

becca7401 said:


> Mushroom Lily!


You look lovely, that's a very pretty outfit


----------



## becca7401

Pessie said:


> You look lovely, that's a very pretty outfit



Thanks!


----------



## ksuromax

becca7401 said:


> Mushroom Lily!


Lovely dress!!! 
 Lily


----------



## Ahardiva

Metallic Mushroom Mini Lily looking great in the sunshine this morning [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

Ahardiva said:


> Metallic Mushroom Mini Lily looking great in the sunshine this morning [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3710384


Fabulous photo, *Ahardiva*... love the way the sunlight bounces off your sweet Lily!


----------



## littlecollector

Ahardiva said:


> Metallic Mushroom Mini Lily looking great in the sunshine this morning [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3710384


Wow!


----------



## ksuromax

Ahardiva said:


> Metallic Mushroom Mini Lily looking great in the sunshine this morning [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3710384


What a cutie!!!!! 
love the whole ensemble!


----------



## Ahardiva

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous photo, *Ahardiva*... love the way the sunlight bounces off your sweet Lily!



Thank you Elaine [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

All my more expensive, more classy, Mulberry girls lie in their dust bags yet again as I reach for my trusty oak Antony! [emoji849]
What else do you take to Twickenham for the rugby final when all you need are your purse, phone and keys - and two hands to juggle your programme, flag, burger and tea?! [emoji636][emoji488][emoji477]️


----------



## CPrincessUK

Poppy red regular lily for a trip to Dunster castle on hubby's bday today.


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Poppy red regular lily for a trip to Dunster castle on hubby's bday today.



Snap! My birthday too! And my friend's husband's! [emoji512][emoji320][emoji898] I hope your hubby is having a fabulous day (I've been at home, so no bag required ..!) [emoji6]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:


> Snap! My birthday too! And my friend's husband's! [emoji512][emoji320][emoji898] I hope your hubby is having a fabulous day (I've been at home, so no bag required ..!) [emoji6]



Happy birthday dear Mayfly! He had a great day and is now downstairs watching tv. I took him shopping for some new clothes yesterday and he wore one of the outfits today. He was pleased as punch.

I hope you had a lovely day at home.


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Snap! My birthday too! And my friend's husband's! [emoji512][emoji320][emoji898] I hope your hubby is having a fabulous day (I've been at home, so no bag required ..!) [emoji6]


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Snap! My birthday too! And my friend's husband's! [emoji512][emoji320][emoji898] I hope your hubby is having a fabulous day (I've been at home, so no bag required ..!) [emoji6]


Happy birthday Mayfly


----------



## ElainePG

Mayfly285 said:


> Snap! My birthday too! And my friend's husband's! [emoji512][emoji320][emoji898] I hope your hubby is having a fabulous day (I've been at home, so no bag required ..!) [emoji6]


Happy birthday, Mayfly! Did you do something special to celebrate?


----------



## PursePassionLV

Ahardiva said:


> Metallic Mushroom Mini Lily looking great in the sunshine this morning [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3710384



Great metallic color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> Snap! My birthday too! And my friend's husband's! [emoji512][emoji320][emoji898] I hope your hubby is having a fabulous day (I've been at home, so no bag required ..!) [emoji6]


Happy belated birthday, Mayfly.


----------



## Mayas

My brand new regular oak Lily still with plastic on hardware [emoji173]️


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Happy birthday dear Mayfly! He had a great day and is now downstairs watching tv. I took him shopping for some new clothes yesterday and he wore one of the outfits today. He was pleased as punch.
> 
> I hope you had a lovely day at home.





ksuromax said:


> Happy birthday!!





Pessie said:


> Happy birthday Mayfly





ElainePG said:


> Happy birthday, Mayfly! Did you do something special to celebrate?





Ludmilla said:


> Happy belated birthday, Mayfly.



Thank you so much for your birthday wishes, dear ladies! xx [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
We spent the Saturday at Twickenham, cheering on the Exeter Chiefs in the Aviva Premiership Rugby Union final, which was fantastic. We went right past the turning for Bicester Village on the way home, but I was dozing and DH took advantage of this and out his right foot down! [emoji6]
On Sunday, my actual birthday, we had a quiet family day at home, with people popping in for cake, Pavlova etc! Good just to relax with a Crabbies at lunchtime and my Gin Mare birthday tipple! [emoji483]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you so much for your birthday wishes, dear ladies! xx [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> We spent the Saturday at Twickenham, cheering on the Exeter Chiefs in the Aviva Premiership Rugby Union final, which was fantastic. We went right past the turning for Bicester Village on the way home, but I was dozing and DH took advantage of this and out his right foot down! [emoji6]
> On Sunday, my actual birthday, we had a quiet family day at home, with people popping in for cake, Pavlova etc! Good just to relax with a Crabbies at lunchtime and my Gin Mare birthday tipple! [emoji483]


Sounds like a brilliant way to spend a birthday!


----------



## Betty Kay

I went to the beach this weekend, showing my SBS oak the Baltic Sea. Fantastic weather in Northern Europe, 27 degrees centigrade !! Such a pleasure after the cold in April and May before!


----------



## coolmelondew

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3714881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the beach this weekend, showing my SBS oak the Baltic Sea. Fantastic weather in Northern Europe, 27 degrees centigrade !! Such a pleasure after the cold in April and May before!


what a pretty bag!


----------



## Betty Kay

coolmelondew said:


> what a pretty bag!


Thank you very much! I love this bag very much, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3714881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the beach this weekend, showing my SBS oak the Baltic Sea. Fantastic weather in Northern Europe, 27 degrees centigrade !! Such a pleasure after the cold in April and May before!


Lovely bag and pic!


----------



## Pessie

Choc darwin bays


----------



## NY2005

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3714881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the beach this weekend, showing my SBS oak the Baltic Sea. Fantastic weather in Northern Europe, 27 degrees centigrade !! Such a pleasure after the cold in April and May before!



That's a fab pic


----------



## Betty Kay

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag and pic!





NY2005 said:


> That's a fab pic



Thank you so much !!


----------



## Betty Kay

Pessie said:


> Choc darwin bays
> View attachment 3715472


Beautiful bag, the old Darwin Bays with their thick leather are really indestructible, I think, love them!


----------



## vicky

Taking my little oak Antony for a spin today - again


----------



## Pessie

Betty Kay said:


> Beautiful bag, the old Darwin Bays with their thick leather are really indestructible, I think, love them!


They smell nice too!


----------



## Mayas

Lily Love [emoji173]️


----------



## Cashmerecardigans

Love that choc Bayswater. Now off to look on NPN...


----------



## Pessie

Cashmerecardigans said:


> Love that choc Bayswater. Now off to look on NPN...


Thank you  Labels Most Wanted has one at the moment - and it's very reasonably priced


----------



## Slowhand

My Oak beauty today


----------



## Slowhand

Pessie said:


> They smell nice too!



IMO Chocolate Darwin is THE best smell ever


----------



## Pessie

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3719094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Oak beauty today


Lovely oak gorgeousness   (still deeply jealous of your fabulous kitchen btw )


Slowhand said:


> IMO Chocolate Darwin is THE best smell ever


It really does, I don't know why?!


----------



## NY2005

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3719094
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Oak beauty today



Fab bag, fab kitchen


----------



## Slowhand

Thank you ladies . The pic was taken before my splash- back was made


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love that splashback. Carries red poppy regular lily for dinner with friend and my hubby.


----------



## Foofan

Graphite Bays out with me today, after a good feed & polish with Collinil 1909.


----------



## Flip88

becca7401 said:


> Mushroom Lily!


Beautiful


----------



## ksuromax

Got my Dear Daria ready for tomorrow


----------



## DiJe40

Foofan said:


> Graphite Bays out with me today, after a good feed & polish with Collinil 1909.



The leather looks lush, well done. Reminds me to give my Bays a good treath too.


----------



## ksuromax

'in action' shots


----------



## Foofan

Ok I've been very naughty and bought myself something from NPN... but this is what I'm carrying today!

Creased Patent Mitzy Pouch in Blueberry


----------



## Amandines

With me today, my beloved oak Ledbury carried crossbody as an SBS, and with all my papers and work-stuff in my blue/grey Tamara tote


----------



## Betty Kay

Weather changed today, heavy rainfalls since this afternoon. So no more oak bags for some days, but I took out my old black Darwin leather Bayswater which is kind of waterproof... In the morning when I went to work it was still dry, so I could take a quick pic with one of my favourite roses!


----------



## ksuromax

Daria and McQ scarf


----------



## ksuromax

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3723123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather changed today, heavy rainfalls since this afternoon. So no more oak bags for some days, but I took out my old black Darwin leather Bayswater which is kind of waterproof... In the morning when I went to work it was still dry, so I could take a quick pic with one of my favourite roses!


this shot should be used by Mulberry for Bays promo/ad 
it's freaking stunning!!!!


----------



## Betty Kay

ksuromax said:


> this shot should be used by Mulberry for Bays promo/ad
> it's freaking stunning!!!!


Thank you very much, I wouldn't refuse if they ask me...!


----------



## shadowplay

ksuromax said:


> 'in action' shots


WOW! Love the color coordination with your bag, bracelet, and shoes. Stunning pieces and I think I need to hunt for those BV shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

shadowplay said:


> WOW! Love the color coordination with your bag, bracelet, and shoes. Stunning pieces and I think I need to hunt for those BV shoes.


Thank you  
Colour is Barolo, it's still actual and is sold in stores, but i got mine from Matches


----------



## PeachUK

My Alexa was taken with me to Dubai


----------



## Mayfly285

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3727543
> 
> My Alexa was taken with me to Dubai



Wow! Fab photo, Peach! How was Dubai? [emoji253]


----------



## PursePassionLV

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3727543
> 
> My Alexa was taken with me to Dubai



Lovely photo and Alexa. How is Dubai?


----------



## PeachUK

PursePassionLV said:


> Lovely photo and Alexa. How is Dubai?


Very hot! Mostly upper 30s and early 40s!
We got back home yesterday.
My bag survived the flight and the heat luckily!


----------



## ksuromax

PeachUK said:


> Very hot! Mostly upper 30s and early 40s!
> We got back home yesterday.
> My bag survived the flight and the heat luckily!


Yep, this year is bearable, last year this time was consistent 40+ with frequent peaks to 50... 
Lovely Lexy!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3714881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the beach this weekend, showing my SBS oak the Baltic Sea. Fantastic weather in Northern Europe, 27 degrees centigrade !! Such a pleasure after the cold in April and May before!



Beautiful shot, Betty Kay!  Soft colours, warm light and fab bag


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3723123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather changed today, heavy rainfalls since this afternoon. So no more oak bags for some days, but I took out my old black Darwin leather Bayswater which is kind of waterproof... In the morning when I went to work it was still dry, so I could take a quick pic with one of my favourite roses!


 Betty Kay, what a stunning shot! can almost smell those fragrant roses....and Bays!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Slowhand said:


> Thank you ladies . The pic was taken before my splash- back was made


What a gorgeous kitchen (and backsplash) Slow! You have such great taste.  Bet you are also some kind of wonderful at whipping up lovely meals.  If they are half as tasty as your bag pics, we'd be very well fed indeed


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy and I heading to town.


----------



## princesspig

Black/brass Alexa - well loved and from ebay. It's the older version with tree lining and suede on the inside of the flap.


----------



## RebeccaClements

My beautiful oak Bayswater. [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Always think of my dear Mulberry lovelies when I bring out my fave mini Lily in mushroom metallic [emoji173]️[emoji4]Hope life is treating you all well!


----------



## Betty Kay

MulberryMermaid said:


> Beautiful shot, Betty Kay!  Soft colours, warm light and fab bag





MulberryMermaid said:


> Betty Kay, what a stunning shot! can almost smell those fragrant roses....and Bays!


. 
Thank you very much, dear MulberryMermaid, for your so nice comments! I hope you are fine and also enjoy the summer!


----------



## Mayas

Lily is with me today [emoji173]️


----------



## Pessie

Mayas said:


> View attachment 3737186
> 
> Lily is with me today [emoji173]️


Great picture!


----------



## Mayas

Pessie said:


> Great picture!



Thanks [emoji1317]


----------



## jade

It's my first Mulberry - the small Cheyne.


----------



## NY2005

Daria in pear sorbet, perfect for summer


----------



## Taimi

Purple Ledbury with me today! [emoji4]


----------



## kazry

It was a bit of a dreary winters day in NZ today, so a richer,  darker colour seemed appropriate. My  oxblood small Camden came with me to work.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/kicking-back-with-mulb-dz-bays-jpg.3671500/
> Oak nvt dz bays tote--
> kicking back together on a gorgeous day.


Ah Remain, you are also a Converse girl  great look on gorgeous day!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in black soft buffalo with silver hw


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in black soft buffalo with silver hw


Rocking outfit!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's the Pickle for me today.


----------



## NY2005

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3749684
> 
> It's the Pickle for me today.



I love this colour . Great pic


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in black soft buffalo with silver hw



Amazing as always. I am never this well put together!


----------



## Ludmilla

NY2005 said:


> I love this colour . Great pic


Thank you.


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in black soft buffalo with silver hw





Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3749684
> 
> It's the Pickle for me today.



Fab pictures ladies  and always a pleasure to see Miss Pickle out and about


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3749684
> 
> It's the Pickle for me today.


Yummilicious!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Fab pictures ladies  and always a pleasure to see Miss Pickle out and about





ksuromax said:


> Yummilicious!!!


Thank you so much, ladies.


----------



## Izzybet

New to me mini Oak Lily on her first outing!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> Rocking outfit!





NY2005 said:


> Amazing as always. I am never this well put together!





Pessie said:


> Fab pictures ladies  and always a pleasure to see Miss Pickle out and about


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3749684
> 
> It's the Pickle for me today.


Always love it when you show us Miss Pickle!


----------



## luckybunny

kazry said:


> It was a bit of a dreary winters day in NZ today, so a richer,  darker colour seemed appropriate. My  oxblood small Camden came with me to work.
> 
> View attachment 3739697


Lovely! What bag charm is that? Is it a bunny?


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Always love it when you show us Miss Pickle!


Thank you so much, Elaine.  We need to see your green lovely more often, too.


----------



## Alex R

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, Elaine.  We need to see your green lovely more often, too.


Pickle is lovely!  Overall, Mulberry could use more shades of green ( and I mean the nice dark ones, not the strange puky ones like on the new Selwood). I liked the emerald green on the older Selwood and the racing green on the new Bays. More of that, please.


----------



## Louliu71

Lovely seeing action pics, keep em coming, carried my oxblood deep embossed kite last few days - will post a pic next week if I manage to get out and lurgies have gone [emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]


----------



## DiJe40

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3749684
> 
> It's the Pickle for me today.



I love the colour [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

DiJe40 said:


> I love the colour [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## Skater

Oak SDR came out this weekend - should use it more as I love it!


----------



## missholly1212

I'm using my grey Alexa,love this bag, goes with everything [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Skater said:


> Oak SDR came out this weekend - should use it more as I love it!
> 
> View attachment 3753244





missholly1212 said:


> I'm using my grey Alexa,love this bag, goes with everything [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753647


Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## ElainePG

missholly1212 said:


> I'm using my grey Alexa,love this bag, goes with everything [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753647


It's a fabulous color.


----------



## Ahardiva

Summer greys? Not sure if that works but my dark grey Bayswater has been my go-to work bag basically all year so far!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Ginger bays enjoying the view! [emoji295]️[emoji305]


----------



## ksuromax

Black medium Lily is heading to a GB night, fish-n-chips, Pimm's and some more...


----------



## Skater

missholly1212 said:


> I'm using my grey Alexa,love this bag, goes with everything [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3753647



I want one of these! [emoji7]


----------



## Skater

RebeccaClements said:


> Ginger bays enjoying the view! [emoji295]️[emoji305]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3755062



That is quite a view!


----------



## Pessie

Still carrying my new to me Elgin  finding it a very practical bag!


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Still carrying my new to me Elgin  finding it a very practical bag!
> 
> View attachment 3755994


 looks good, too


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> looks good, too


Thank you


----------



## Potty pat

Just the right amount of smoosh


----------



## ksuromax

Black medium Lily in soft buffalo with shw


----------



## princesspig

Black Alexa with nickel hardware.


----------



## RebeccaClements

Skater said:


> That is quite a view!


Thank you! It was taken in none other than the beautiful English Riviera (Torquay) , at the top of a Ferris wheel! My ginger bayswater was my first Mulberry, and I still dearly love her; she still looks, smells and feels brand new. Got to love Darwin leather!


----------



## CPrincessUK

New fiery red Bayswater packed for work tomorrow.


----------



## Mulberrygal

Pessie said:


> Still carrying my new to me Elgin  finding it a very practical bag!
> 
> View attachment 3755994



Wow Pessie, looks in fabulous condition, the leather appears incredibly thick and totally gorgeous, she's gleaming. 

Lovely to see such an "oldie" this is Mulberry at it's best


----------



## Pessie

Mulberrygal said:


> Wow Pessie, looks in fabulous condition, the leather appears incredibly thick and totally gorgeous, she's gleaming.
> 
> Lovely to see such an "oldie" this is Mulberry at it's best


Thank you Mulberrygal  it's in lovely condition, and a was very lucky find  I treated it with some of this:



It's a bit pricey (this 150ml bottle was £12) but it goes a long way and leaves the leather feeling very nourished without stickiness.  I'm not really a collonil fan, I don't think it gets into the leather very well.


----------



## Louliu71

CPrincessUK said:


> New fiery red Bayswater packed for work tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3759456



Seeing more of these, saw a cute pink small one today, very nice and that's saying something as I don't do pink!

Congrats on another bays CP


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> Still carrying my new to me Elgin  finding it a very practical bag!
> 
> View attachment 3755994



Missed this one, very nice [emoji1376]


----------



## Taimi

Porcelain blue medium Lily was with me yesterday. [emoji170]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> Seeing more of these, saw a cute pink small one today, very nice and that's saying something as I don't do pink!
> 
> Congrats on another bays CP



Thank you. Proud owner of two new style bays now. I still prefer my classic but after 8 it was time to mix it up a bit. I wish these had feet though!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3760949
> 
> 
> Porcelain blue medium Lily was with me yesterday. [emoji170]



This is just gorgeous!


----------



## Taimi

CPrincessUK said:


> This is just gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

Oxblood deep embossed croc small kite waiting at a grubby bus stop


----------



## Betty Kay

I have been carrying two very different bags recently: Last week, I went directly after work to a concert of the amazing pianist Hélène Grimaud - and the small Bayswater double zip tote was huge enough for two CDs I bought after the concert! On the picture you see the bag carrying proudly her new glossy goat heart key ring, bought in the Mulberry sale. I think the glossy goat goes very well with the small classic grain of the bag. 
And today good old Emmy went with me to work- it fits perfectly in my bicycle basket. I love the old black Darwin leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3763485
> View attachment 3763486
> View attachment 3763487
> View attachment 3763489
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been carrying two very different bags recently: Last week, I went directly after work to a concert of the amazing pianist Hélène Grimaud - and the small Bayswater double zip tote was huge enough for two CDs I bought after the concert! On the picture you see the bag carrying proudly her new glossy goat heart key ring, bought in the Mulberry sale. I think the glossy goat goes very well with the small classic grain of the bag.
> And today good old Emmy went with me to work- it fits perfectly in my bicycle basket. I love the old black Darwin leather!


Your pics are stunning! You stage your pretty bags so well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Oxblood deep embossed croc small kite waiting at a grubby bus stop
> 
> View attachment 3762376


Do you enjoy carrying this bag? I would be scared to use it because of the open top.


----------



## Betty Kay

Ludmilla said:


> Your pics are stunning! You stage your pretty bags so well.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Pessie

Choccy bays today


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Do you enjoy carrying this bag? I would be scared to use it because of the open top.



Hi Luds, not entirely comfortable to be honest, but I love the bag  - I'm still using the gym bag inside, pull it closed and close the clasp in the bag..... even with these measures the bag is always in front of me on the commute.... like so


----------



## Pessie

Louliu71 said:


> Hi Luds, not entirely comfortable to be honest, but I love the bag  - I'm still using the gym bag inside, pull it closed and close the clasp in the bag..... even with these measures the bag is always in front of me on the commute.... like so
> 
> View attachment 3764022


Lovely bag


----------



## Alex R

Ahardiva said:


> View attachment 3754838
> 
> 
> Summer greys? Not sure if that works but my dark grey Bayswater has been my go-to work bag basically all year so far!


Love the Bays, and of course those lovely shoes!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Choccy bays today
> View attachment 3763937


This is such a classic bag! Love the color.


----------



## Pessie

ElainePG said:


> This is such a classic bag! Love the color.


Thanks Elaine, choc is my all time favourite


----------



## Ahardiva

Alex R said:


> Love the Bays, and of course those lovely shoes!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Hi Luds, not entirely comfortable to be honest, but I love the bag  - I'm still using the gym bag inside, pull it closed and close the clasp in the bag..... even with these measures the bag is always in front of me on the commute.... like so
> 
> View attachment 3764022


Thank you, Lou. I have one semi open bag, only, and it drives me nuts on the commute. 
Your idea with the gym bag inside is great!


----------



## roundandround

My first Mulberry picture on here.


----------



## Louliu71

roundandround said:


> My first Mulberry picture on here.
> View attachment 3765997



Welcome and what a lovely bag it is too [emoji7]


----------



## roundandround

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and what a lovely bag it is too [emoji7]



Thank you


----------



## Dorf

Clipper today


----------



## G&T

My trusty work bag - regular Alexa in black printed leather. Lusted after her for ages then got her before it was discontinued


----------



## NY2005

Dorf said:


> Clipper today
> View attachment 3769667



You and the bag look great


----------



## Dorf

NY2005 said:


> You and the bag look great


----------



## Foofan

O/S Alexa in soft buffalo


----------



## alana171

Took my Bayswater East West for a spin today as I thought it might rain and I don't mind if it gets wet [emoji85][emoji182]


----------



## Pessie

Bayswater today


----------



## coolmelondew

Brought black Alexa to the shops today and got myself something from Jo Malone


----------



## 6efox

My one and only Bays and miniature Bays key fob accompanied me to work today! So cute [emoji175]


----------



## becca7401

6efox said:


> My one and only Bays and miniature Bays key fob accompanied me to work today! So cute [emoji175]



Oooh is the key fob Mulberry? I've never seen that before! When did you get it?

Oh and your Bays is beautiful, of course.


----------



## 6efox

becca7401 said:


> Oooh is the key fob Mulberry? I've never seen that before! When did you get it?
> 
> Oh and your Bays is beautiful, of course.



Thanks so much becca! 

Yup! Mulberry key fob, got it from yoox.com. I think it's pretty old stock? Snapped it up at the last sale event & received it last week [emoji7]

Here's a closer pic


----------



## becca7401

6efox said:


> Thanks so much becca!
> 
> Yup! Mulberry key fob, got it from yoox.com. I think it's pretty old stock? Snapped it up at the last sale event & received it last week [emoji7]
> 
> Here's a closer pic
> 
> View attachment 3788293



Oh amazing, thank you so much - just ordered the Black Alexa one  I'm in love


----------



## 6efox

becca7401 said:


> Oh amazing, thank you so much - just ordered the Black Alexa one  I'm in love



Black Alexa key fob? Sounds divine!! Please post pics when it arrives [emoji175]


----------



## Taimi

New to me raspberry Alexa with me today! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3796003
> 
> 
> New to me raspberry Alexa with me today! [emoji4]


So pretty!


----------



## Taimi

Ludmilla said:


> So pretty!



Thank you Ludmilla! [emoji4]


----------



## coolmelondew

chestnut Alexa!


----------



## mrswrightkoalalover

The oak croc print bay went to work with me today.


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily is having fun tonight...


----------



## Swedengirl

My regular Oak Lily. Dont use her enough and love her everytime I actually do.


----------



## ElainePG

Swedengirl said:


> My regular Oak Lily. Dont use her enough and love her everytime I actually do.
> 
> View attachment 3800017
> 
> View attachment 3800018


Such a lovely bag, and gorgeous with your SlLGs inside!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Miss Mitzy sunning herself whilst out in our Vintage bus today!


----------



## Ser

Took my champagne mabel on date night. I've not used her for ages and forgot how lovely she is!! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

RebeccaClements said:


> Miss Mitzy sunning herself whilst out in our Vintage bus today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807246


Love the detail-work of those studs along the top!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Took my champagne mabel on date night. I've not used her for ages and forgot how lovely she is!! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808119


Indeed... champagne is a delicious color!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Oak Bayswater today. [emoji173]


----------



## ElainePG

RebeccaClements said:


> View attachment 3812468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Bayswater today. [emoji173]


Ooh... the leather on this bag is just yummy!


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Ny new style Bayswater in burgundy croc print!


----------



## redjellybean

Small bayswater , she is 8 yrs old , still very pretty


----------



## 6efox

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Ny new style Bayswater in burgundy croc print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3813831



Omg how beautiful! Love the croc, shine & colour on this Bays! 



redjellybean said:


> Small bayswater , she is 8 yrs old , still very pretty



Wowow she's a stunner! Is she soft?? She looks delicious..


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

6efox said:


> Omg how beautiful! Love the croc, shine & colour on this Bays!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowow she's a stunner! Is she soft?? She looks delicious..


Thank you-she is nicely structured with a gorgeous navy suede interior-the 2 jutting sides can also be pushed in for a more compact look [emoji4]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

6efox said:


> Omg how beautiful! Love the croc, shine & colour on this Bays!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowow she's a stunner! Is she soft?? She looks delicious..


Thank you-I love the shine too [emoji4]


----------



## Mayfly285

RebeccaClements said:


> Miss Mitzy sunning herself whilst out in our Vintage bus today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3807246



Vintage bus??! Let's see, RebeccaClements! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

redjellybean said:


> Small bayswater , she is 8 yrs old , still very pretty



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

RebeccaClements said:


> View attachment 3812468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Bayswater today. [emoji173]



That's a beauty - fabulous leather and so obviously adored! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Took my champagne mabel on date night. I've not used her for ages and forgot how lovely she is!! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808119



Wow! Your Mabel is an absolute stunner, dear Ser! Wonderful style and amazing colour! [emoji7]


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hi Mayfly........good to see you're still here, hope you are well, you neglected to say which beauty you are carrying today


----------



## obscurity7

My (hacked) Delphie came to work this morning.


----------



## NY2005

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 3816587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My (hacked) Delphie came to work this morning.


I love the 'hacked' Delphie. She's stunning. Is the strap from another bag or just an additional strap you purchased? Really like it


----------



## obscurity7

NY2005 said:


> I love the 'hacked' Delphie. She's stunning. Is the strap from another bag or just an additional strap you purchased? Really like it


Thanks!!  I got the strap off Etsy.  The original chain was very pretty, but very heavy.  And loud.  Everywhere I went, clang went the Delphie!  Now that I took the chain off and added a more practical and funky guitar strap, I wear her all the time.  The leather is pretty near indestructible and I don't have to worry about the rain.


----------



## NY2005

Good job. I think she suits her new look very well. I'm surprised mulberry haven't come up with some different straps, they are Def missing a trick there


----------



## obscurity7

Now that I think about it, I'm surprised Mulberry hasn't ventured into the strap market, too.  Changing the strap on a bag can completely change the look of it.  I honestly feel like I have a brand new bag now.


----------



## mrswrightkoalalover

I took this little lady for a week away in Bangkok. In the day time, she worked really hard keeping my lip balm, hand cream, wet wipes etc in my handbag when I was out and about. In the night time, she turned into a sexy lady as a small clutch for meals and drinks. More than roomy enough for an iPhone, some cash and cards strapped together, plus a couple pieces of cosmetics.


----------



## Pessie

This one, since Weds


----------



## phoenixfeather

First time I post something: Large Antony in black NVT


----------



## Pessie

phoenixfeather said:


> First time I post something: Large Antony in black NVT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830715
> View attachment 3830716


Looking very chic


----------



## obscurity7

phoenixfeather said:


> First time I post something: Large Antony in black NVT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830715
> View attachment 3830716


That leather looks AMAZING in the light!


----------



## ElainePG

phoenixfeather said:


> First time I post something: Large Antony in black NVT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830715
> View attachment 3830716


This looks beautiful!


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

My classic Bayswater in choc reptile print...


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Photo


----------



## Pessie

Large Evelina satchel


----------



## ksuromax

Pessie said:


> Large Evelina satchel
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835470


delicioussss!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Large Evelina satchel
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835470


The leather on this is fabulous!


----------



## Pessie

ksuromax said:


> delicioussss!!!!!


We have the same taste in slouchiness!



ElainePG said:


> The leather on this is fabulous!


Thank you  its super soft, and lightweight too which is a bonus!


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> We have the same taste in slouchiness!
> 
> 
> Thank you  its super soft, and lightweight too which is a bonus!


Slouchy, soft, and lightweight... a perfect bag! And oh, my... the colorrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Skater

obscurity7 said:


> View attachment 3816587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My (hacked) Delphie came to work this morning.



Love this! I need to get a guitar style strap - should work on a few of my bags...


----------



## Pessie

Oak bays


----------



## ElainePG

Pessie said:


> Oak bays
> View attachment 3838470


Such a great color!


----------



## ksuromax

OS Alexa in Raspberry


----------



## numnut

ksuromax said:


> OS Alexa in Raspberry


Love love love this bag


----------



## numnut

Today I am using my oak mollie for the first time! Been in the cupboard for years. It's time for me to use my bags!


----------



## ksuromax

numnut said:


> Today I am using my oak mollie for the first time! Been in the cupboard for years. It's time for me to use my bags!


gosh! it's a crime to keep this leather locked up!!!


----------



## ElainePG

numnut said:


> Love love love this bag


Perfect with your H scarf and B bracelet !


----------



## rakhee81

Oxblood Bays minding the gap with me at the tube station this morning [emoji4]


----------



## ivdw

That is a great bag and picture! Almost like the bag is floating in the air!


----------



## ksuromax

Apparently she is going on well with a few scarves in my closet! 
Hermes silk carre
BV cashemire shawl


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Apparently she is going on well with a few scarves in my closet!
> Hermes silk carre
> BV cashemire shawl


The color of your Alexa is spectacular!


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> The color of your Alexa is spectacular!


Thank you!


----------



## MsFoxxx

Sharing a pix of my Bayswater with the mini Trunk.


----------



## Skater

ksuromax said:


> Apparently she is going on well with a few scarves in my closet!
> Hermes silk carre
> BV cashemire shawl



Looks fab with those scarves!

How do you find the OS Alexa - is it huge/heavy/easy to carry?


----------



## ksuromax

Skater said:


> Looks fab with those scarves!
> 
> How do you find the OS Alexa - is it huge/heavy/easy to carry?


Thank you  
It is huge, obviously, and on the shoulder strap it's very heavy, but i am mainly carrying it handheld by the braided handle, like a brief case (what it basically is) and can hold a ton! very roomy, very handy for work  
when i need a light option, or cross body, i go for my reg Alexa in black


----------



## Loveheart

ksuromax said:


> Apparently she is going on well with a few scarves in my closet!
> Hermes silk carre
> BV cashemire shawl




love that Lexie....


----------



## Loveheart

Haven't posted for a while...
Yesterday my croc printed selwood 




And today my zipped bays in antique pink


----------



## Pessie

Loveheart said:


> Haven't posted for a while...
> Yesterday my croc printed selwood
> 
> View attachment 3844996
> 
> 
> And today my zipped bays in antique pink
> 
> View attachment 3844997


I really like these two leathers, and that shade of pink is lovely


----------



## Loveheart

Pessie said:


> I really like these two leathers, and that shade of pink is lovely


Thanks, I prefer this over the pebbled leather (at least for now)


----------



## Taimi

Loveheart said:


> Haven't posted for a while...
> Yesterday my croc printed selwood
> 
> View attachment 3844996
> 
> 
> And today my zipped bays in antique pink
> 
> View attachment 3844997



I love your zipped Bays, the colour is so much more pretty in your pic than in Mulberry's website. [emoji4] How's the bag holding up? I've been waiting for purple/violet Bays' but maybe there aren't going to be any. Dusky/muted pink is one of my favorite colours too. [emoji847]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Loveheart said:


> Haven't posted for a while...
> Yesterday my croc printed selwood
> 
> View attachment 3844996
> 
> 
> And today my zipped bays in antique pink
> 
> View attachment 3844997


Great colour and love the twillies!


----------



## Pessie

Saturday morning errands with my workhorse Mulberry


----------



## Loveheart

Taimi said:


> I love your zipped Bays, the colour is so much more pretty in your pic than in Mulberry's website. [emoji4] How's the bag holding up? I've been waiting for purple/violet Bays' but maybe there aren't going to be any. Dusky/muted pink is one of my favorite colours too. [emoji847]



It's holding up very well. It's a gorgeous shade of pink and the suede lining is beautiful. A very easy to carry bag!


----------



## Taimi

Loveheart said:


> It's holding up very well. It's a gorgeous shade of pink and the suede lining is beautiful. A very easy to carry bag!



Thank you Loveheart!  My birthday (and Christmas!) is coming so now I may know what to give myself.


----------



## Skater

Loveheart said:


> And today my zipped bays in antique pink
> 
> View attachment 3844997



What a gorgeous pink! And I’ve never considered buying a pink bag (they look great on other people but are just not ‘me’), except maybe an old M lavender... but this looks just lovely!


----------



## Skater

ksuromax said:


> Thank you
> It is huge, obviously, and on the shoulder strap it's very heavy, but i am mainly carrying it handheld by the braided handle, like a brief case (what it basically is) and can hold a ton! very roomy, very handy for work
> when i need a light option, or cross body, i go for my reg Alexa in black



Thank you! Tempted to get one... will keep you all posted...


----------



## Skater

Not what I’m carrying today, more for tomorrow... as autumn has arrived it’s work bag changeover time! 

Taupe small DZ tote will be taking a well earned rest, and oxblood small zipped new Bays is taking on cold season duties...


----------



## ksuromax

Skater said:


> Not what I’m carrying today, more for tomorrow... as autumn has arrived it’s work bag changeover time!
> 
> Taupe small DZ tote will be taking a well earned rest, and oxblood small zipped new Bays is taking on cold season duties...
> 
> View attachment 3846872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846874


Oh, this oxblood!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Not what I’m carrying today, more for tomorrow... as autumn has arrived it’s work bag changeover time!
> 
> Taupe small DZ tote will be taking a well earned rest, and oxblood small zipped new Bays is taking on cold season duties...
> 
> View attachment 3846872
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846873
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846874


I had forgotten that you & I were twins on the taupe D-Z tote, @Skater! Have you been carrying it this summer? Mine is whimpering and feeling neglected... I usually carry it in the fall and winter, though, so perhaps I'll pull it out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I had forgotten that you & I were twins on the taupe D-Z tote, @Skater! Have you been carrying it this summer? Mine is whimpering and feeling neglected... I usually carry it in the fall and winter, though, so perhaps I'll pull it out in the next few weeks.



We are indeed! 

And yes, mine was used from spring through summer - I find it a nice light(ish) but practical neutral - but now hibernating for the autumn and winter in anticipation of colder, wetter weather...

I’m sure yours would love to get out and about!


----------



## gswpurse

ready to go out...


----------



## ksuromax

Effie hobo, shw, small tree


----------



## Foofan

Just got in so apologies for light levels!!

First ever outing with my brand-spanking-new Tessie Hobo in Mandarin Small Grain Leather.


----------



## ElainePG

Foofan said:


> Just got in so apologies for light levels!!
> 
> First ever outing with my brand-spanking-new Tessie Hobo in Mandarin Small Grain Leather.


The leather looks amazing, and the color is perfect for the season!


----------



## Pessie

Foofan said:


> Just got in so apologies for light levels!!
> 
> First ever outing with my brand-spanking-new Tessie Hobo in Mandarin Small Grain Leather.


Fabulous colour!  It looks gorgeous


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carried eggplant bays today for my professional medical appraisal which lasted nearly 3 hours! Anyways she is an old girl and must be 5 or 6 years old now.


----------



## alana171

Out and about with my Small Basywater [emoji173]️ love the structure of these new styles


----------



## Phiomega

alana171 said:


> Out and about with my Small Basywater [emoji173]️ love the structure of these new styles



I saw this exact one today at a forum that I attended. And I was carrying the same bag in oxblood... loving how easy it is to carry this for travel, a perfect size, light, only need one hand to get things in and out because of the ease of the turnlock key, matches everything without being black, etc etc....


----------



## alana171

Ooh love that colour! Yeah I love it to carry over my older Bayswater. I also carry it with the flap tucked in a lot too (probably dreaming its a Birkin [emoji23])


----------



## ksuromax

MsFoxxx said:


> Sharing a pix of my Bayswater with the mini Trunk.


Leather is TDF!!


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> I saw this exact one today at a forum that I attended. And I was carrying the same bag in oxblood... loving how easy it is to carry this for travel, a perfect size, light, only need one hand to get things in and out because of the ease of the turnlock key, matches everything without being black, etc etc....
> 
> View attachment 3869025


Beautiful


----------



## alana171

Still carrying this beauty. I just love it!!


----------



## hmzhh

A continental french purse. Just got this beauty to replace an oldie.


----------



## ElainePG

hmzhh said:


> A continental french purse. Just got this beauty to replace an oldie.


What a terrific color!


----------



## NY2005

hmzhh said:


> A continental french purse. Just got this beauty to replace an oldie.



This is lovely


----------



## hmzhh

ElainePG said:


> What a terrific color! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


It is. I'm really in love with it. To be honest, the warm lighting in Mulberry made it look slightly pink. So glad it turned out violet.[emoji16]


----------



## hmzhh

NY2005 said:


> This is lovely


Thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

taking these out with me today...


----------



## alana171

Chilly here today so pairing my Chocolate Bayswater with my favourite cashmere scarf [emoji7]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Taking out my choc croc print Bays with Liberty print twilly


----------



## arighome@yahoo.




----------



## AngelaK

A weekend of oncall made easier with my new baby ☺️


----------



## Taimi

AngelaK said:


> A weekend of oncall made easier with my new baby [emoji5]



So pretty! [emoji171] Any mod shots? [emoji4]


----------



## alana171

Today’s Mulberry.....still got to say I prefer my small Bayswater, probably because I can pop it over my shoulder. Love this though


----------



## Phiomega

Got this out again today for grocery shopping with my son ... always mesmerized by the oxblood color... and really a convenient but stylish bag...


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Going to give my zig zag Alexa an outing [emoji4]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.




----------



## Gringach

First outing for my Lily for my birthday dinner this pm [emoji4]


----------



## Gringach

arighome@yahoo. said:


> View attachment 3876882



Not to mention that the Alexa is my favorite Mulb style, yours is!!!
I try to keep my collection manageable (for me), but really I would not mind adding this one.. It looks really super cooool.....


----------



## Gringach

Phiomega said:


> Got this out again today for grocery shopping with my son ... always mesmerized by the oxblood color... and really a convenient but stylish bag...
> View attachment 3876832



The more I see this bag, the more I like it.. Enjoy!


----------



## Gringach

alana171 said:


> View attachment 3873379
> 
> Today’s Mulberry.....still got to say I prefer my small Bayswater, probably because I can pop it over my shoulder. Love this though



Only one word: beautiful...


----------



## Phiomega

Gringach said:


> The more I see this bag, the more I like it.. Enjoy!



Thank you! 

Still carrying her for church today... love how the color works with light outfits - white oversized shirt (Zara), khaki pants, rose pink G-shock, and light gold mules (not in picture)...


----------



## ksuromax

hmzhh said:


> A continental french purse. Just got this beauty to replace an oldie.


Stunning colour!!!


----------



## ksuromax

alana171 said:


> View attachment 3873379
> 
> Today’s Mulberry.....still got to say I prefer my small Bayswater, probably because I can pop it over my shoulder. Love this though


oh, dear.... this leather is yummy!!!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> First outing for my Lily for my birthday dinner this pm [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876941


Love your Lily  
Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## ksuromax

arighome@yahoo. said:


> View attachment 3876882


Little Stunner


----------



## ksuromax

popped in for some inspiration, we have a wine tasting dinner/party tonight and i was torn between the ideas, now i got my mind clear - Lily in Oxblood! 
Great bags, great mod shots all! 
Will post mine later


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> Love your Lily
> Happy belated Birthday!



Thank you Ksuromax!!
Very kind of you 
Haven’t done a reveal of my Lily..
Maybe I should after all these attempts to have one!
I finally found the « one » for me and it was a great companion for that evening


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> popped in for some inspiration, we have a wine tasting dinner/party tonight and i was torn between the ideas, now i got my mind clear - Lily in Oxblood!
> Great bags, great mod shots all!
> Will post mine later



You cannot go wrong with your beautiful oxblood Lily for such event 
Looking forward to seeing your mod shot!


----------



## ksuromax

Here's my lovely Lily


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Thank you Ksuromax!!
> Very kind of you
> Haven’t done a reveal of my Lily..
> Maybe I should after all these attempts to have one!
> I finally found the « one » for me and it was a great companion for that evening


Lily is always a great companion! Such a great bag really


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> Here's my lovely Lily



You love great, as usual 
Love your mod shots!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> You love great, as usual
> Love your mod shots!


Thank you


----------



## ElainePG

ksuromax said:


> Here's my lovely Lily


This is splendid! And just perfect with your shoes.


----------



## ksuromax

ElainePG said:


> This is splendid! And just perfect with your shoes.


----------



## Slowhand

Chocolate Blenheim waiting to go to a country pub for lunch ( The Crown at Bray )


----------



## RebeccaClements

Oak NVT Bayswater today! [emoji173]


----------



## Skater

Grape Alexa today... still not sure if this is too purple though! Anyone else have this bag? Thoughts?


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Grape Alexa today... still not sure if this is too purple though! Anyone else have this bag? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3889696


The leather looks yummy! And the color is pretty against your black outfit.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Grape Alexa today... still not sure if this is too purple though! Anyone else have this bag? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3889696



It looks lovely. I have an eggplant bays which is quite purple and love using it when wearing black.


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Grape Alexa today... still not sure if this is too purple though! Anyone else have this bag? Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 3889696



I agree, I think your Alexa looks lovely too!
Not too purple to me, at least not on this pic


----------



## Skater

Thanks ladies! Grape Alexa is staying for now


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

My new zipped Bayswater in oxblood deep embossed croc print...which I love! [emoji5]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.




----------



## NY2005

arighome@yahoo. said:


> View attachment 3893790



She’s looks fab. What a great look, especially on a day like today


----------



## Skater

arighome@yahoo. said:


> View attachment 3893790



Very stylish!


----------



## ksuromax

My very English bag is going to watch a very English game with her absolutely not English owner  
Go, England!!!


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> My very English bag is going to watch a very English game with her absolutely not English owner
> Go, England!!!



Good work, love the bag and the scarf. Enjoy the rugby . We are coming to Dubai in a couple of weeks , can’t wait


----------



## ksuromax

NY2005 said:


> Good work, love the bag and the scarf. Enjoy the rugby . We are coming to Dubai in a couple of weeks , can’t wait


Weather is amazing here, make sure you have WAFI mall on your 'to do' list, they always have the best season decorations and Santa's grotto


----------



## Skater

ksuromax said:


> My very English bag is going to watch a very English game with her absolutely not English owner
> Go, England!!!



Lovely bag and scarf, and hope you enjoy the Sevens!


----------



## Gringach

ksuromax said:


> My very English bag is going to watch a very English game with her absolutely not English owner
> Go, England!!!


It’s the first time I see your black Lily! Lovely!!!
Hope you had a nice time


----------



## Gringach

RebeccaClements said:


> View attachment 3888086
> 
> 
> Oak NVT Bayswater today! [emoji173]


Just gorgeous


----------



## RebeccaClements

Gringach said:


> Just gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

Skater said:


> Lovely bag and scarf, and hope you enjoy the Sevens!


Thank you 


Gringach said:


> It’s the first time I see your black Lily! Lovely!!!
> Hope you had a nice time


Thanks, i posted her a few times before, but i mainly use her in the evenings when i don't have descent lighting to take a quick snap, and poor thing does not get much tPF time, but i do use her on regular basis, i am wearing silver all the time, and with her silver hw she has become my easy and first bag to grab-and-go


----------



## Katinahat

Skater said:


> Thanks ladies! Grape Alexa is staying for now


That’s good! No such thing as too purple!


----------



## Skater

Midnight mini croc SBS today - a dilemma about another bag inspired me to finally take this one out! Have owned it for a couple of months but been concerned about the card card warning about colour transfer and delicate leather (although the leather doesn’t seem that delicate to me - I suppose it is compared to something like NVT)

Anyway, this is the first outing - with dark clothes just in case!!


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Midnight mini croc SBS today - a dilemma about another bag inspired me to finally take this one out! Have owned it for a couple of months but been concerned about the card card warning about colour transfer and delicate leather (although the leather doesn’t seem that delicate to me - I suppose it is compared to something like NVT)
> 
> Anyway, this is the first outing - with dark clothes just in case!!
> View attachment 3895876



This bag is a real cutie  !!
I am sure there will be no problem using it


----------



## Sunfeather

Cold and wet weather......it must be my Mulberry Alexa (grey-blue) today! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## coolmelondew

Black Alexa in soft buffalo today!


----------



## ksuromax

Sunfeather said:


> Cold and wet weather......it must be my Mulberry Alexa (grey-blue) today! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897925





coolmelondew said:


> Black Alexa in soft buffalo today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898209


LOVE!!!


----------



## coolmelondew

Continuing with the Alexa craze  today in Chestnut in soft buffalo.


----------



## Gringach

Sunfeather said:


> Cold and wet weather......it must be my Mulberry Alexa (grey-blue) today! [emoji319][emoji173]️[emoji319]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897925



Hi Sun!
Hope all is well with you 
Beautiful bag, love the color and hw combination!


----------



## Gringach

coolmelondew said:


> Black Alexa in soft buffalo today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898209





coolmelondew said:


> Continuing with the Alexa craze  today in Chestnut in soft buffalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899265



Beautiful bags and outfits 
You look great and so do the bags..!!


----------



## Gringach

This week I am also using my black Alexa 
Love my Lexies so much..
I will post a pick if I can


----------



## Sunfeather

ANSWER to @Gringach: [emoji8][emoji8] All things are going fine! Hope you are also well! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Sunfeather

[emoji4]The Lexies are sometimes the best! [emoji8]


----------



## Gringach

As said earlier, my black Lexie in polished buffalo [emoji177]


----------



## Skater

Quilted small Bays survived the rain unscathed today [emoji106]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Decided on this  combination to brighten a dark December day! [emoji16]


----------



## 24shaz

Took lizard suede Alexa to a dinner and dance yesterday, I’d forgotten how much I love this bag.


----------



## ElainePG

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Decided on this  combination to brighten a dark December day! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906874


Very cheerful!


----------



## Sunfeather

24shaz said:


> View attachment 3907640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took lizard suede Alexa to a dinner and dance yesterday, I’d forgotten how much I love this bag.



[emoji7] Such a wonderful Alexa! [emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

black medium Lily has become my first/easy choice for the nights out


----------



## coolmelondew

W


24shaz said:


> View attachment 3907640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took lizard suede Alexa to a dinner and dance yesterday, I’d forgotten how much I love this bag.


Wow this is a really cool Alexa!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Black Bayswater which developed a nice patina even though used very little compared to my oak Bayswater.


----------



## Taimi

I couldn’t add a pic anymore, why is that..? Anyways, I’m using an oldie but a goodie mauve Rosemary today. [emoji4] 

And I wish a wonderful Christmas time for all of you lovely Mulberry ladies and gents! [emoji319][emoji4]


----------



## Gringach

Taimi said:


> I couldn’t add a pic anymore, why is that..? Anyways, I’m using an oldie but a goodie mauve Rosemary today. [emoji4]
> 
> And I wish a wonderful Christmas time for all of you lovely Mulberry ladies and gents! [emoji319][emoji4]



Hi dear Taimi 
I believe you need to use the ap.. That’s how I do it.
Merry Christmas too


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Jody adding a wee bit of sparkle to this frosty Christmas Eve. 
Happy Christmas to all my dear Mulberry folk! Wishing you all a peaceful and joyous Christmastime and every good thing in the coming year.


----------



## marceylove

Merry Christmas everyone xo


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> Hi dear Taimi
> I believe you need to use the ap.. That’s how I do it.
> Merry Christmas too



Hi dear Gringach [emoji4], I actually used the App yesterday and I still couldn’t add the pic, but now I can again! [emoji4] So here is my Rosemary 




[emoji4]


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Taimi said:


> Hi dear Gringach [emoji4], I actually used the App yesterday and I still couldn’t add the pic, but now I can again! [emoji4] So here is my Rosemary
> 
> View attachment 3915350
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Dear Taimi, we are bag twins  My Mauve (right?) Rosemary is rather envious as she doesn't look in quite as good nick as yours, which is just lovely!  (also may have to do with the fact that mine's marooned in her dustbag and none too pleased about that state of affairs )   Thanks so much for persisting with the technology and posting the pic--so good to see someone using such a gorgeous Rosemary.  Enjoy this robust beauty!


----------



## Taimi

MulberryMermaid said:


> Dear Taimi, we are bag twins  My Mauve (right?) Rosemary is rather envious as she doesn't look in quite as good nick as yours, which is just lovely!  (also may have to do with the fact that mine's marooned in her dustbag and none too pleased about that state of affairs )   Thanks so much for persisting with the technology and posting the pic--so good to see someone using such a gorgeous Rosemary.  Enjoy this robust beauty!



Lovely to see you dear bag twin! [emoji4] [emoji171] Yes, it’s a mauve Rosie, quite rare nowadays I think! Maybe you should take your Rosie from her dustbag to see the sun/rain/snow or whatever the weather is. [emoji4] 

And yes, technology isn’t always my friend.. I just realised that I have to go to the settings of my phone every time I want to add a photo with the app and allow TPF to use my pics or it doesn’t work! So weird..


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Taimi said:


> Lovely to see you dear bag twin! [emoji4] [emoji171] Yes, it’s a mauve Rosie, quite rare nowadays I think! Maybe you should take your Rosie from her dustbag to see the sun/rain/snow or whatever the weather is. [emoji4]
> 
> And yes, technology isn’t always my friend.. I just realised that I have to go to the settings of my phone every time I want to add a photo with the app and allow TPF to use my pics or it doesn’t work! So weird..



Truly, the app can be problematic with the uploading of pics, but it's always worth it in the end just to see the wonderful things fellow Mulberryites share with us here.  Rosie Mauve came belatedly to my Rosemary family, as I'd promised myself if I ever moved on my Mauve Roxanne which was in really superb condition, I'd leap upon any Mauve Rosemary that presented itself.  Luckily, one did rather soon afterwards just as I was wondering if I'd done the right thing.  It is a challenge indeed to locate Rosies in good condition.  I find they satisfy my Roxanne lust and are a lovely consolation for moving on their big sisters, as well as ever so much easier on the aging shoulders!
I will take her out today for a good snow shower, in your honour dear Taimi


----------



## Taimi

MulberryMermaid said:


> Truly, the app can be problematic with the uploading of pics, but it's always worth it in the end just to see the wonderful things fellow Mulberryites share with us here.  Rosie Mauve came belatedly to my Rosemary family, as I'd promised myself if I ever moved on my Mauve Roxanne which was in really superb condition, I'd leap upon any Mauve Rosemary that presented itself.  Luckily, one did rather soon afterwards just as I was wondering if I'd done the right thing.  It is a challenge indeed to locate Rosies in good condition.  I find they satisfy my Roxanne lust and are a lovely consolation for moving on their big sisters, as well as ever so much easier on the aging shoulders!
> I will take her out today for a good snow shower, in your honour dear Taimi



That’s so sweet from you! [emoji4] I’m also still using mine even though I should rotate soon. How many Rosies do you have dear MulberryMermaid? [emoji4] I have only two. The other one is an oak with painted flowers, I don’t know her official name. I’ve never had a Roxanne, I’ve always thought they may be too big for me.


----------



## Taylor_elle

It’s frigid today in NYC so I had to pull out the large Del Rey to carry winter stuff. I love it but hardly use it because it has a large capacity and it looks weird if it’s not filled right.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Taimi said:


> That’s so sweet from you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m also still using mine even though I should rotate soon. How many Rosies do you have dear MulberryMermaid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have only two. The other one is an oak with painted flowers, I don’t know her official name. I’ve never had a Roxanne, I’ve always thought they may be too big for me.


Dear Taimi, have messaged you with more info about Rosemary vs. Roxanne, so as not to annoy anyone.   There are also lots of good threads on here comparing the two with wise words from owners of both.


----------



## msnfas

Carrying my brand new mini zipped bayswater in Clay. Super [emoji7] it and it surprisingly fits tons!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Today I have the midnight zipped Bayswater with me.


----------



## Loveheart

farhanashariff said:


> View attachment 3918549
> 
> 
> Carrying my brand new mini zipped bayswater in Clay. Super [emoji7] it and it surprisingly fits tons!


Twins on bag and colour, its is such a great bag, my favourite Mulberry atm


----------



## coolmelondew

Taylor_elle said:


> View attachment 3918659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have the midnight zipped Bayswater with me.


What a beautiful and intriguing shade!


----------



## coolmelondew

Wore my black Alexa to go with the SO's wallet


----------



## Taylor_elle

coolmelondew said:


> What a beautiful and intriguing shade!



I think so too. The Mulberry sales people and I were discussing it in the store because depending on the lighting it can look black or navy. The burgundy suede interior helps to highlight the navy though.


----------



## Skater

farhanashariff said:


> View attachment 3918549
> 
> 
> Carrying my brand new mini zipped bayswater in Clay. Super [emoji7] it and it surprisingly fits tons!



Looks lovely! And good to hear that it holds a lot... tempted... [emoji85]


----------



## msnfas

Skater said:


> Looks lovely! And good to hear that it holds a lot... tempted... [emoji85]



When the zipped first came out i was very tempted by the small; but for some reason hold out in purchasing one. Now i know why;- was holding out for the mini size! [emoji13]. Its perfect to me! And yes the colour is [emoji7]


----------



## ivdw

Loving my new Lily medium oxblood!
Somehow can't post a pic..


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> Loving my new Lily medium oxblood!
> Somehow can't post a pic..


It says 'need valid forum id'?? Never had this problem before?


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> It says 'need valid forum id'?? Never had this problem before?


----------



## lady-dior




----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde Darwin Bayswater yesterday! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## NY2005

RebeccaClements said:


> Blonde Darwin Bayswater yesterday! [emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922132



The blonde looks like she’s sunbathing !


----------



## TrixyG

Primrose at work.


----------



## Mayfly285

lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3921013



Wow! [emoji7] Love this beauty! [emoji307]


----------



## Mayfly285

I carried this taupe Small Willow a lot over the festive period!


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> I carried this taupe Small Willow a lot over the festive period!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923498



Looks lovely! Do you find this bag practical, Mayfly?

As much as I adore my small double zip tote, I’m wondering if a small Willow would be better in terms of capacity... would need a liner that zips up though, for my commute...


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> Looks lovely! Do you find this bag practical, Mayfly?
> 
> As much as I adore my small double zip tote, I’m wondering if a small Willow would be better in terms of capacity... would need a liner that zips up though, for my commute...



I absolutely love this bag, Skater; she’s light, surprisingly capacious and a delight to carry. I put my phone in the zip-off clutch and carry an umbrella, small locked pouch, wallet, keys, etc in the main body. The handles make it tricky for dippers to get in and I don’t use public transport anyway. She also has a shoulder strap, which I never use as bags just fall off my shoulders! Sadly, she doesn’t have feet, so I have to watch where I place her, but I thoroughly recommend the style!


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> I absolutely love this bag, Skater; she’s light, surprisingly capacious and a delight to carry. I put my phone in the zip-off clutch and carry an umbrella, small locked pouch, wallet, keys, etc in the main body. The handles make it tricky for dippers to get in and I don’t use public transport anyway. She also has a shoulder strap, which I never use as bags just fall off my shoulders! Sadly, she doesn’t have feet, so I have to watch where I place her, but I thoroughly recommend the style!



Thank you - some great food for thought there! I have lots of bags without feet (small quilted Bays, Alexas etc) so am not too worried about that.

I have the same problem with straps falling off my shoulders so generally use handles or carry cross body bags...


----------



## Ser

I've been carrying my lovely black sdr in goat for a while now. Just love her! Must take an 'in use' shot!! [emoji1]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> I've been carrying my lovely black sdr in goat for a while now. Just love her! Must take an 'in use' shot!! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3924110



She’s gorgeous, Ser! [emoji7] Is she the regular size? I moved on my small heavy suede chocolate but did love the style - that front pocket was so useful!


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> She’s gorgeous, Ser! [emoji7] Is she the regular size? I moved on my small heavy suede chocolate but did love the style - that front pocket was so useful!


Thanks Mayfly. She's the small I find her the perfect size for my daily essentials. [emoji2]


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Thanks Mayfly. She's the small I find her the perfect size for my daily essentials. [emoji2]



I agree; the size was perfect but I was worried about the suede ... Goatskin would have been the better option by far! [emoji238][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> I agree; the size was perfect but I was worried about the suede ... Goatskin would have been the better option by far! [emoji238][emoji106][emoji7]


I see what you mean about suede; especially with all the rain we get!! I do love goat; my raspberry bays is goat. It's my favourite leather [emoji3]


----------



## roundandround

lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3921013



Very pretty! Love the red color.



Ser said:


> I've been carrying my lovely black sdr in goat for a while now. Just love her! Must take an 'in use' shot!! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3924110


I'm loving this bag. I felt sorry not getting this style when they're still in the market.


----------



## roundandround

Lily for a couple of days now



Was lucky enough to enjoy the sight of their christmas decors before they were taken away


----------



## ElainePG

Starting off the new year in my Small Bayswater Double-Zip Tote (taupe with silver hardware). Every time I use this bag I remember yet again how much I like it!


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Taylor_elle said:


> View attachment 3918659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I have the midnight zipped Bayswater with me.


Beautiful! Is this the large version (without the strap)? x


----------



## Taylor_elle

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Beautiful! Is this the large version (without the strap)? x


Yes, this is the large one. I carry it over the shoulder, over the crook of my arm or handheld.


----------



## Taimi

The mini patent leopard Alexa is with me today. [emoji4]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3925960
> 
> 
> The mini patent leopard Alexa is with me today. [emoji4]


Beautiful! Used to have one of these but sold it[emoji21][emoji21] x


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Taylor_elle said:


> Yes, this is the large one. I carry it over the shoulder, over the crook of my arm or handheld.


So nice to see the large-so many others prefer the small or mini versions. Here is my large zipped bayswatet in oxblood croc print


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

*bayswater (!!)


----------



## Taimi

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Beautiful! Used to have one of these but sold it[emoji21][emoji21] x



Thank you! [emoji4] I see these quite often on ebay at a good price, not sure about the condition though.


----------



## Mayfly285

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3925960
> 
> 
> The mini patent leopard Alexa is with me today. [emoji4]



Hi bag twin! I nearly moved mine on, but was told very forcibly by my friend not to! She’s usually ruthless in getting me to cull my collection, so I know this is a good ‘un! [emoji15][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

arighome@yahoo. said:


> So nice to see the large-so many others prefer the small or mini versions. Here is my large zipped bayswatet in oxblood croc print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925998



She’s gorgeous! [emoji7] Are the Twillies from Love Lolo?


----------



## Skater

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3925960
> 
> 
> The mini patent leopard Alexa is with me today. [emoji4]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Skater

Ser said:


> I've been carrying my lovely black sdr in goat for a while now. Just love her! Must take an 'in use' shot!! [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3924110



We are bag twins! This is one of my all time favourites but for some reason I haven’t even used mine for a while - must get it out!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> Starting off the new year in my Small Bayswater Double-Zip Tote (taupe with silver hardware). Every time I use this bag I remember yet again how much I like it!
> View attachment 3925688



Another bag twin!  Aren’t these gorgeous? Recently I’ve been wondering if I should replace mine with a small Willow in the same colour just for more options about how the interior space is used... but I’m not sure I can bring myself to sell this!


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> Another bag twin!  Aren’t these gorgeous? Recently I’ve been wondering if I should replace mine with a small Willow in the same colour just for more options about how the interior space is used... but I’m not sure I can bring myself to sell this!



I bought mine last year, preloved but absolutely immaculate, but worried that it might be too glitzy - it isn’t! I do have a couple of small Willows, but this Lexi has a certain something special about her; she’s definitely staying! [emoji6]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Mayfly285 said:


> She’s gorgeous! [emoji7] Are the Twillies from Love Lolo?


Yes! I also have a bag liner from Love Lolo which really protects the suede interior xx

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Taylor_elle

arighome@yahoo. said:


> So nice to see the large-so many others prefer the small or mini versions. Here is my large zipped bayswatet in oxblood croc print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3925998



This is gorgeous. I saw the blue version in the store. The small size is just too small for me at the base. I always carry a purse organizer and it would’ve taken up the majority of the space at the base of the small size. Also, I have a new small bayswater and I hardly carry it because it doesn’t carry enough and the small zipped bag looks just a little bigger than the new small bayswater. The capacity is more in the small zipped bayswater but I don’t like to pack up stuff in my bags. Everything has to be organized properly and sit at the base so I can reach in and out quickly.


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

I too prefer bigger bags! What did you think of the navy croc print version? 
By coincidence I have just bought a new large zipped Bayswater in navy croc print (with a good discount) from a trusted seller, Kerry Wright of Unicorn Bags. She advertises on the Exclusively Mulberry Facebook group. I had been lusting after this one for a while.
Will post a pic when it arrives![emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G920F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Taimi

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi bag twin! I nearly moved mine on, but was told very forcibly by my friend not to! She’s usually ruthless in getting me to cull my collection, so I know this is a good ‘un! [emoji15][emoji106][emoji7]



Hi bag twin! [emoji4] Your friend has a great taste! I think the print is lovely, a little blingy but not too much and the colour makes it subdued enough. I should also use the bag more! [emoji4]



Skater said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

Skater said:


> Another bag twin!  Aren’t these gorgeous? Recently I’ve been wondering if I should replace mine with a small Willow in the same colour just for more options about how the interior space is used... but I’m not sure I can bring myself to sell this!


I like the way the D-Z is organized. Phone goes in the space behind the postman's lock. Keys & little pen go in the first zipped compartment. Wallet and a pouch in the large open section. And miscellany go in the final zipped section. Although I move my wallet to that section for more security if I'm going to be in crowds (which isn't very often... I live in a small village).

I used to have a Willow, but sold it because of weight.


----------



## Ser

Skater said:


> We are bag twins! This is one of my all time favourites but for some reason I haven’t even used mine for a while - must get it out!


I was the same! I was actually considering selling my 2 small Del Reys but my hubby convinced me not to! And once I started using the black sdr I remembered what I loved about the style and now won't be selling. Deer Brown sdr will come out once it stops raining, which it has every day recently!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> I was the same! I was actually considering selling my 2 small Del Reys but my hubby convinced me not to! And once I started using the black sdr I remembered what I loved about the style and now won't be selling. Deer Brown sdr will come out once it stops raining, which it has every day recently!!!



DON’T!!!  I sold my milk chocolate heavy suede SDR last year!! Mind you, if it had been goatskin I probably wouldn’t have! [emoji6]


----------



## Ser

Mayfly285 said:


> DON’T!!!  I sold my milk chocolate heavy suede SDR last year!! Mind you, if it had been goatskin I probably wouldn’t have! [emoji6]


I won't Mayfly! [emoji1] I would regret it; especially as they're both goat!! I sometimes think I need to cull my collection.....but really I just need to rotate my bags more!! Switched to my MK quilted tote for the weekend and forgot how soft the leather is!! So my New Year's resolution is to get my lovely bags out of their dust bags and use them!!!  [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

This beautiful large zipped bayswater in navy croc print has just arrived in time for her first outing today!


----------



## Skater

ElainePG said:


> I like the way the D-Z is organized. Phone goes in the space behind the postman's lock. Keys & little pen go in the first zipped compartment. Wallet and a pouch in the large open section. And miscellany go in the final zipped section. Although I move my wallet to that section for more security if I'm going to be in crowds (which isn't very often... I live in a small village).
> 
> I used to have a Willow, but sold it because of weight.



We have very similar uses of the compartments! And yes, the different sections are very useful. I guess my only challenge with it is the middle open section - I’d like it to be a bit bigger. I like using pouches to make it easy to move things around different bags, but they don’t fit well into this section so I end up re-organising stuff. 

I do love the shape though, so would think very carefully before selling as I’d probably end up regretting it!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Mayfly285 said:


> Hi bag twin! I nearly moved mine on, but was told very forcibly by my friend not to! She’s usually ruthless in getting me to cull my collection, so I know this is a good ‘un! [emoji15][emoji106][emoji7]



Bag twin +1, dear Mayfly. Glad I have kept it too in spite of recent culling. 
I need a friend like yours


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3925960
> 
> 
> The mini patent leopard Alexa is with me today. [emoji4]


Bag Twin!  We have a few bags-in- common, dear Taimi


----------



## leechiyong

My mini trunk:


----------



## MulberryMermaid

leechiyong said:


> My mini trunk:
> View attachment 3928303



What a lovely colour, and setting!


----------



## Taimi

MulberryMermaid said:


> Bag Twin!  We have a few bags-in- common, dear Taimi



Yes we have dear MulberryMermaid! [emoji4]


----------



## RebeccaClements

Pebbled oak Mitzy Messenger in the rain today. Blonde bayswater is having a rest day safely tucked up!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

RebeccaClements said:


> Pebbled oak Mitzy Messenger in the rain today. Blonde bayswater is having a rest day safely tucked up!


Congratulations on finding your HG Blonde Bays after your long search!  looks like you are taking extra good care of this treasure


----------



## ksuromax

Effie hobo


----------



## RebeccaClements

MulberryMermaid said:


> Congratulations on finding your HG Blonde Bays after your long search!  looks like you are taking extra good care of this treasure



Thank you very much - I am indeed taking good care of her, she only comes out on sunny days. I still cannot believe I've finally got her.


----------



## ksuromax

Effie. A Study in Blue


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Amberley in Dark Violet Embossed Lizard.


----------



## ElainePG

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 3933690
> 
> Mini Amberley in Dark Violet Embossed Lizard.


Pretty color!


----------



## msnfas

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 3933690
> 
> Mini Amberley in Dark Violet Embossed Lizard.



Hi! May i know what fits inside? TiA [emoji5]


----------



## Katinahat

farhanashariff said:


> Hi! May i know what fits inside? TiA [emoji5]


It’s small but can carry essentials and would be even better if I didn’t have a large phone:

iPhone 6S plus in a wallet case in back of main pouch. 
Car/house keys at bottom of front of main pouch
Coach trifold purse on top of keys with lipstick tucked at the side.


----------



## Skater

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 3934145
> View attachment 3934147
> 
> It’s small but can carry essentials and would be even better if I didn’t have a large phone:
> 
> iPhone 6S plus in a wallet case in back of main pouch.
> Car/house keys at bottom of front of main pouch
> Coach trifold purse on top of keys with lipstick tucked at the side.



This bag and the accessories look perfect together!


----------



## Ludmilla

MulberryMermaid said:


> Truly, the app can be problematic with the uploading of pics, but it's always worth it in the end just to see the wonderful things fellow Mulberryites share with us here.  Rosie Mauve came belatedly to my Rosemary family, as I'd promised myself if I ever moved on my Mauve Roxanne which was in really superb condition, I'd leap upon any Mauve Rosemary that presented itself.  Luckily, one did rather soon afterwards just as I was wondering if I'd done the right thing.  It is a challenge indeed to locate Rosies in good condition.  I find they satisfy my Roxanne lust and are a lovely consolation for moving on their big sisters, as well as ever so much easier on the aging shoulders!
> I will take her out today for a good snow shower, in your honour dear Taimi





Taimi said:


> Lovely to see you dear bag twin! [emoji4] [emoji171] Yes, it’s a mauve Rosie, quite rare nowadays I think! Maybe you should take your Rosie from her dustbag to see the sun/rain/snow or whatever the weather is. [emoji4]
> 
> And yes, technology isn’t always my friend.. I just realised that I have to go to the settings of my phone every time I want to add a photo with the app and allow TPF to use my pics or it doesn’t work! So weird..


Hello lovely Rosie owners!  I adore your bags and the Rosie is on my wishlist for a long while now. As I have never seen this bag irl - how stiff/structured is it? I am wondering about this as I am not really a structured bag girl? Does it melt into the body when carried on the shoulder? Would you recommend it to someone who is preferring unstructured satchels? Thank you!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Ludmilla said:


> Hello lovely Rosie owners!  I adore your bags and the Rosie is on my wishlist for a long while now. As I have never seen this bag irl - how stiff/structured is it? I am wondering about this as I am not really a structured bag girl? Does it melt into the body when carried on the shoulder? Would you recommend it to someone who is preferring unstructured satchels? Thank you!



Hello, dear Ludmilla, so lovely to see you! 
Excellent question.  I am in danger of giving wrong advice to someone who prefers unstructured satchels, as am hugely biased in favour of Rosemary, so perhaps not best person.  I too love unstructured and first thought was of my Daria Satchel,  which with its Soft Spongy is truly a Meltable Mulberry.  But--and this is where my advice somewhat unhelpful, sorry!-- in my opinion, Rosemary is worth it and more than makes up for any unmeltable tendencies in her style and moxie.  

And in her defense, structured isn't first word that comes to mind, though if you use a felt liner she will look boxy, which I think suits her and makes everything much easier to reach in and grab without too much fuss.  Her compact size means she fits nicely to the body,  either under arm or at the hip using a longer strap.  She begs for a nice long guitar strap or two to ring the changes. 

But I won't mislead you, Rosie doesn't really melt.  Rather, she's a bit like those dear friends who are a little awkward when you go to give them a hug, if you know what I mean?  They stand a bit stiffly when you put your arms around them, though you know they do love to be held but cannot quite make themselves melt into it. One loves them all the more for that and perhaps for that very reason, one hugs them perhaps a bit longer and tighter than normal  
Hope that helps.


----------



## Ludmilla

MulberryMermaid said:


> Hello, dear Ludmilla, so lovely to see you!
> Excellent question.  I am in danger of giving wrong advice to someone who prefers unstructured satchels, as am hugely biased in favour of Rosemary, so perhaps not best person.  I too love unstructured and first thought was of my Daria Satchel,  which with its Soft Spongy is truly a Meltable Mulberry.  But--and this is where my advice somewhat unhelpful, sorry!-- in my opinion, Rosemary is worth it and more than makes up for any unmeltable tendencies in her style and moxie.
> 
> And in her defense, structured isn't first word that comes to mind, though if you use a felt liner she will look boxy, which I think suits her and makes everything much easier to reach in and grab without too much fuss.  Her compact size means she fits nicely to the body,  either under arm or at the hip using a longer strap.  She begs for a nice long guitar strap or two to ring the changes.
> 
> But I won't mislead you, Rosie doesn't really melt.  Rather, she's a bit like those dear friends who are a little awkward when you go to give them a hug, if you know what I mean?  They stand a bit stiffly when you put your arms around them, though you know they do love to be held but cannot quite make themselves melt into it. One loves them all the more for that and perhaps for that very reason, one hugs them perhaps a bit longer and tighter than normal
> Hope that helps.


Thank you dear MulberryMermaid! This is one of the cutest bag reviews I've ever read!  
I am still on the fence, though. And I fear my ongoing hesitation is telling me that Rosie is a bag that I should admire from afar.  
Thank you again for your lovely words.


----------



## RebeccaClements

Miss Blonde Bayswater sunning herself on Bayswater road! [emoji173]


----------



## MulberryMermaid

RebeccaClements said:


> Miss Blonde Bayswater sunning herself on Bayswater road! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939170


Take a bow, Miss Blonde Bays on your Road!  She looks utterly gorgeous, congrats again on your treasure!


----------



## Ser

Had a lovely night away with my DH for my birthday. Miss oak Lily came with me and helped me enjoy some cocktails!! [emoji6][emoji3][emoji483][emoji483]


----------



## RebeccaClements

MulberryMermaid said:


> Take a bow, Miss Blonde Bays on your Road!  She looks utterly gorgeous, congrats again on your treasure!



Aw - thank you so much, she is most definitely my most used bag at the moment!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Had a lovely night away with my DH for my birthday. Miss oak Lily came with me and helped me enjoy some cocktails!! [emoji6][emoji3][emoji483][emoji483]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940527


Your Lily and your cocktail are a perfect match!


----------



## Taylor_elle

RebeccaClements said:


> Miss Blonde Bayswater sunning herself on Bayswater road! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939170


Simply stunning.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

I will probably be the 1st guy to post here[emoji28][emoji4] my look for the day and carrying one of my holy grails The Oak bayswater[emoji173][emoji173] my absolute favorite!! I have held hermes bags like the B and K i appreciate the superb quality and design and i will probably sound crazy but the bays makes my heart sing more i dont know why!? Excuse the awfull floor we are dooing some home renovations![emoji51]


----------



## ElainePG

ilovedesigner96 said:


> View attachment 3941594
> 
> 
> I will probably be the 1st guy to post here[emoji28][emoji4] my look for the day and carrying one of my holy grails The Oak bayswater[emoji173][emoji173] my absolute favorite!! I have held hermes bags like the B and K i appreciate the superb quality and design and i will probably sound crazy but the bays makes my heart sing more i dont know why!? Excuse the awfull floor we are dooing some home renovations![emoji51]


Loving your style!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

ElainePG said:


> Loving your style!



Thank you[emoji4][emoji847]


----------



## NY2005

ilovedesigner96 said:


> View attachment 3941594
> 
> 
> I will probably be the 1st guy to post here[emoji28][emoji4] my look for the day and carrying one of my holy grails The Oak bayswater[emoji173][emoji173] my absolute favorite!! I have held hermes bags like the B and K i appreciate the superb quality and design and i will probably sound crazy but the bays makes my heart sing more i dont know why!? Excuse the awfull floor we are dooing some home renovations![emoji51]



You look very well put together, great style. I love your shoes and of course your bays!


----------



## ilovedesigner96

NY2005 said:


> You look very well put together, great style. I love your shoes and of course your bays!



Thank you[emoji173]


----------



## ksuromax

EW Croc embossed tan Bays


----------



## Mayfly285

RebeccaClements said:


> Miss Blonde Bayswater sunning herself on Bayswater road! [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3939170



Fabulous photo, RebeccaClements! Love it (and, of course, Miss Blonde Beauty!) [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> EW Croc embossed tan Bays



I adore this sadly discontinued bag, ksuromax; I wish I had one! [emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

and again baby Bays


----------



## NY2005

ksuromax said:


> and again baby Bays




Love .......your bag and your scarf


----------



## RebeccaClements

Miss Blonde Bayswater again today... I can see a trend forming here...


----------



## ksuromax

Special Edition Lexi


----------



## Ludmilla

My Mabel.


----------



## ksuromax

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3954936
> 
> My Mabel.


Gorgeous colour!!


----------



## princesspig

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3954936
> 
> My Mabel.



Oh my god! 
Mabel is a lovely bag, but that colour is absolutely stunning!

Is it oak?


----------



## Skater

ksuromax said:


> Special Edition Lexi



Is this the special edition for the London Olympics? How do you find it vs a regular Alexa?

I think I want one [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

princesspig said:


> Oh my god!
> Mabel is a lovely bag, but that colour is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Is it oak?



It looks like cognac to me; too rich/deep to be oak, I’m thinking!


----------



## ksuromax

Skater said:


> Is this the special edition for the London Olympics? How do you find it vs a regular Alexa?
> 
> I think I want one [emoji7]


Yes, indeed, she is.
She is bigger than regular, she is more like OS, but a tad more square. 
Leather is sturdy cowhide, which probably helps to keep its shape better if worn as a backpack. 
For me she feels more like a briefcase...


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous colour!!


Thank you! 


princesspig said:


> Oh my god!
> Mabel is a lovely bag, but that colour is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Is it oak?





Mayfly285 said:


> It looks like cognac to me; too rich/deep to be oak, I’m thinking!


Mayfly is totally correct (she knows Mabels ). It is cognac. And saddle leather.
Thanks for the bag love.


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde Bayswater again today, of course! Totally in love with this beauty!


----------



## roundandround

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 3933690
> 
> Mini Amberley in Dark Violet Embossed Lizard.



Very pretty Amberley!



ilovedesigner96 said:


> View attachment 3941594
> 
> 
> I will probably be the 1st guy to post here[emoji28][emoji4] my look for the day and carrying one of my holy grails The Oak bayswater[emoji173][emoji173] my absolute favorite!! I have held hermes bags like the B and K i appreciate the superb quality and design and i will probably sound crazy but the bays makes my heart sing more i dont know why!? Excuse the awfull floor we are dooing some home renovations![emoji51]



You look great and your bayswater looks gorgeous!



ksuromax said:


> Special Edition Lexi


This is a special bag. Love the special editon label on the inside. You're so Lucky to get one of those



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3954936
> 
> My Mabel.


Hello Mabel, long time not seing one on here I really love this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

roundandround said:


> Very pretty Amberley!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great and your bayswater looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> This is a special bag. Love the special editon label on the inside. You're so Lucky to get one of those
> 
> 
> Hello Mabel, long time not seing one on here I really love this bag.


Thank you.


----------



## Skater

Still loving my small quilted Bays:


----------



## ksuromax

wore it last night 
Medium Lily with shw


----------



## RebeccaClements

Oak bayswater today!


----------



## coolmelondew

Out with a black Alexa!


----------



## Taylor_elle

I just got this from England. Large buckle Bayswater in poppy red shrunken calf. It’s my second day using this and I love it. Hope the color remains the same.


----------



## Daffydil

Taylor_elle said:


> I just got this from England. Large buckle Bayswater in poppy red shrunken calf. It’s my second day using this and I love it. Hope the color remains the same.
> View attachment 3967998


I love the colour ❤️


----------



## RebeccaClements

My Chocolate Ivy appliqué bayswater today!


----------



## SilverStCloud

Carrying my Alexa bags today. The larger one is the regular, and the smaller is the key chain charm that I use as a wallet.


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Oxblood Lily


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Alexa and I are on the way to get some coffee


----------



## Foofan

My newly acquired Mulberry Black Patent Bays is with me today. 

Stuck home feeling rubbish with some bug, so it’s nice to look at something pretty to perk me up!!


----------



## Cel-Bear

My beautiful new Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood.  It's her first day at work today.  Love her!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Cel-Bear said:


> My beautiful new Small Zipped Bayswater in oxblood.  It's her first day at work today.  Love her!



Oh she is so beautiful!


----------



## Phiomega

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Alexa and I are on the way to get some coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977764



This is ‘the bag that getas away’ for me... I really love Alexa in this color!


----------



## Phiomega

Small oxblood bays!


----------



## princesspig

Black Brooke with Alexa strap.


----------



## choco30

I love my bayswater with the snake skin


----------



## ksuromax

choco30 said:


> I love my bayswater with the snake skin


oh, geezzz!...


----------



## GoStanford

Alexa - shrunken calf, blue.  I can't figure out if the inside of the top flap is microfiber or suede.


----------



## Taimi

GoStanford said:


> Alexa - shrunken calf, blue.  I can't figure out if the inside of the top flap is microfiber or suede.



Mine is suede, so maybe yours is too. [emoji4]


----------



## GoStanford

Taimi said:


> Mine is suede, so maybe yours is too. [emoji4]


Maybe so!  It doesn't feel like the microfiber that's inside some of the Bayswaters.  If it is suede, it has the softest and smoothest finish I've ever seen!


----------



## msd_bags

Small zipped Bays with Mautto canvas strap:


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Small zipped Bays with Mautto canvas strap:
> View attachment 3994369


Loving it with that multicolored Mautto strap, *msd_bags*!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Loving it with that multicolored Mautto strap, *msd_bags*!


Thanks Elaine!  And I like the quality of this canvas strap.  I know we're cousins on the strap, in fact, yours is one of my inspirations in getting this.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Elaine!  And I like the quality of this canvas strap.  I know we're cousins on the strap, in fact, yours is one of my inspirations in getting this.


----------



## GoStanford

Alexa again.  I scratched one of the corners on our garage yesterday, and in case it's useful to all of you, Mulberry Enquiries told me that rather than use Collonil Gel (which isn't indicated for Shrunken Calf if you look on the list of leathers it can be used on) I should use Collonil Waterstop to protect the bag against future wear and tear.  

I wouldn't have thought Waterstop has the same effect as the Gel, but I did follow their recommendation and resprayed it this morning generously.  It's that same feeling as getting the first scratch on a bike or car or something.


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

My new style oxblood bayswater with strap [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

GoStanford said:


> Alexa again.  I scratched one of the corners on our garage yesterday, and in case it's useful to all of you, Mulberry Enquiries told me that rather than use Collonil Gel (which isn't indicated for Shrunken Calf if you look on the list of leathers it can be used on) I should use Collonil Waterstop to protect the bag against future wear and tear.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought Waterstop has the same effect as the Gel, but I did follow their recommendation and resprayed it this morning generously.  It's that same feeling as getting the first scratch on a bike or car or something.


That’s good to know! My Alexa is shrunken calf, and my SA never told me not to use the gel. Eek!


----------



## ksuromax

Daria hobo in Oxblood (and a matching wallet is hiding inside, like a baby kangaroo)


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Mothering Sunday outing-oxblood combo...[emoji4]


----------



## ksuromax

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Mothering Sunday outing-oxblood combo...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998258


Fabulous, stunning, breathtaking!!!


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

ksuromax said:


> Fabulous, stunning, breathtaking!!!


Thank you! x


----------



## ksuromax

Black medium Lily for a night out


----------



## Loveheart

Medium Lily in ostrich slate blue


----------



## obscurity7

Loveheart said:


> Medium Lily in ostrich slate blue
> 
> View attachment 4003363



So pretty! (Mind you, I was only able to see the picture because I have email alerts.)


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily in Oxblood is sitting quiet and looking good


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loveheart said:


> Medium Lily in ostrich slate blue
> 
> View attachment 4003363



Just fabulous!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily in Oxblood is sitting quiet and looking good



Oxblood lily always looks great.


----------



## CPrincessUK

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Mothering Sunday outing-oxblood combo...[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998258



Bet you looked amazing. Lovely colour combo. I am a big fan of oxblood.


----------



## Gringach

obscurity7 said:


> So pretty! (Mind you, I was only able to see the picture because I have email alerts.)



Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Gringach

The weather is awful.. 
Was going to take my trusty black Lexie [emoji4]


----------



## Gringach

But decided to take my Lily instead [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Wishing you all a nice Easter break [emoji195][emoji214][emoji195]


----------



## princesspig

Oxblood Bayswater double zip tote


----------



## awayfromblue

My Mulberry metallic leopard print suede Lily for Easter Sunday


----------



## Selenet

Mulberry Kirsten


----------



## Pessie

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4023620
> 
> View attachment 4023621
> 
> 
> Mulberry Kirsten


Love your outfit!


----------



## ksuromax

Black Meium soft buffalo SHW Lily


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde Bayswater (again) today!


----------



## RebeccaClements

I can see a pattern here...


----------



## Foofan

East West Bayswater in printed NVT newly acquired and BNWT out with me.


----------



## ksuromax

Foofan said:


> East West Bayswater in printed NVT newly acquired and BNWT out with me.


i have it in tan/toffee, i rarely use it (smallish for me), but i can't let it go, it's such an amazing quality bag!! 
it's perfect if you like smaller bags, handles drop is just


----------



## elvisfan4life

qwerty234 said:


> My Mulberry metallic leopard print suede Lily for Easter Sunday


Lovely to see you I remember you from EH amazed you still have this Lily remember you buying it


----------



## awayfromblue

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely to see you I remember you from EH amazed you still have this Lily remember you buying it


I love it very much. I save it for special occasions as it's such a pretty but delicate bag.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Today I have navy Croc print Del Rey with me.


----------



## ksuromax

switched to my new neon pink Lily for the evening, she's been doing great on her maiden voyage!


----------



## princesspig

Black/nickel Alexa came out with me today.


----------



## gichca21

Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder in Pavement Grey Silky Classic Calf Leather .....A new(
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but Pre-loved) addition to my Mulberry family! Bit heavier than hoped for, but she carries well as a cross body or shoulder bag..


----------



## ksuromax

Reg Alexa


----------



## CPrincessUK

Carried oxblood new Bayswater yesterday.


----------



## Strictmuffin

Zzqgm


----------



## Foofan

Large Jamie in Black Calfskin newly returned from Mulberry Repair Centre. Bought off fleabay with an alleged ‘fixed’ handle which transpired on delivery to be a handle totally hanging off and the silver o ring freely hanging off the shoulder strap...


----------



## ksuromax

Still Lexi


----------



## Phiomega

Oxblood bays and gold mules for today!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Oak bayswater and Roxanne sandals today! [emoji295]️


----------



## princesspig

On my way to London with black/nickel Alexa.


----------



## ksuromax

Phiomega said:


> Oxblood bays and gold mules for today!
> View attachment 4063308


OMG, this leather... this colour...


----------



## ksuromax

RebeccaClements said:


> Oak bayswater and Roxanne sandals today! [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4063550


----------



## Ludmilla

RebeccaClements said:


> Oak bayswater and Roxanne sandals today! [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4063550


What a lovely Bays! And those shoes rock.


----------



## J.A.N.

I haven’t been on here for ages look what came today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mulberry Small Darley Clutch in Classic grain Oxford Blue with the Union Jack Clutch so unusual and subtle I ab love it. In time for the Royal wedding. ☘️


----------



## awayfromblue

Oak Bayswater out again - it's been a while between wears!


----------



## msd_bags

My Small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood today:


----------



## Loulou-falk

Somerset tote in Oak, keep going back to it as it’s my favourite


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:


> I haven’t been on here for ages look what came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4068570
> 
> Mulberry Small Darley Clutch in Classic grain Oxford Blue with the Union Jack Clutch so unusual and subtle I ab love it. In time for the Royal wedding. ☘️



Missed you Jan. New bag is lovely!


----------



## podroha

Small bayswater in Deep Amber. Arrived this afternoon and can't wait to take her out for a spin this weekend!


----------



## CPrincessUK

podroha said:


> Small bayswater in Deep Amber. Arrived this afternoon and can't wait to take her out for a spin this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085954



Gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

podroha said:


> Small bayswater in Deep Amber. Arrived this afternoon and can't wait to take her out for a spin this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085954


what a great way to kick-off summer!! lovely colour!


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily soft buffalo silver hw 
LOVE her grains!


----------



## Etincelle

Small Bayswater in Dark Frozen. Picked this baby up on a Thursday and I’m taking it out for the first time today


----------



## Daffydil

Etincelle said:


> Small Bayswater in Dark Frozen. Picked this baby up on a Thursday and I’m taking it out for the first time today


Looks lovely


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

podroha said:


> Small bayswater in Deep Amber. Arrived this afternoon and can't wait to take her out for a spin this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085954



Love this , I recently bought a pair of shoes that would match this perfectly, think you may have tempted me with this pic. Congrats. x


----------



## msd_bags

My Camden which has already started to beautifully soften.


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Missed you Jan. New bag is lovely!



Hi CP aww and thanks [emoji847][emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Panzerfeline

Going to a birthday party with my beloved mini Lily.


----------



## ivdw

msd_bags said:


> My Camden which has already started to beautifully soften.
> View attachment 4088878



How are you liking this bag? Is it very big or more medium?


----------



## msd_bags

ivdw said:


> How are you liking this bag? Is it very big or more medium?



To me it is a M/L bag. It’s on the large side because it’s tall (and wide up) and has depth. But bottom part is not wide, so inside, it is not as roomy horizontally (but with generous depth) and will limit what you can organize if you have a lot unless you stack your stuff.  It’s on the medium side because the top collapses anyway and will slouch. But I sometimes arrange how it slouches because it doesn’t do so symmetrically at the middle. Maybe when the leather softens more.  HTH!


----------



## ivdw

msd_bags said:


> To me it is a M/L bag. It’s on the large side because it’s tall (and wide up) and has depth. But bottom part is not wide, so inside, it is not as roomy horizontally (but with generous depth) and will limit what you can organize if you have a lot unless you stack your stuff.  It’s on the medium side because the top collapses anyway and will slouch. But I sometimes arrange how it slouches because it doesn’t do so symmetrically at the middle. Maybe when the leather softens more.  HTH!



Thank you! It looks so nice on your picture, and love the colour too! And it’s in the sale....


----------



## ivdw

ivdw said:


> Thank you! It looks so nice on your picture, and love the colour too! And it’s in the sale....



How is the wear and tear, this not being the old style leather of Mulberry? I will stop bothering you after this[emoji12]!


----------



## msd_bags

ivdw said:


> How is the wear and tear, this not being the old style leather of Mulberry? I will stop bothering you after this[emoji12]!



No worries, lol! I’ve only had her for a week or so. Got her in the Selfridges preview sale. I have no experience with the old Mulberrys so I cannot compare. This is only my 2nd M and both are bags under JC. The other is small zipped Bays. So far so good! This Camden doesn’t seem like it needs to be babied. Quality is great IMO on this bag!


----------



## ivdw

msd_bags said:


> No worries, lol! I’ve only had her for a week or so. Got her in the Selfridges preview sale. I have no experience with the old Mulberrys so I cannot compare. This is only my 2nd M and both are bags under JC. The other is small zipped Bays. So far so good! This Camden doesn’t seem like it needs to be babied. Quality is great IMO on this bag!



Thanks again!  Trying to be good but a sale is so hard to resist[emoji37]


----------



## msd_bags

ivdw said:


> Thanks again!  Trying to be good but a sale is so hard to resist[emoji37]



I’m in Asia and our M site doesn’t have the sale yet. Which site is it on sale? I also wasnt able to resist the Selfridges sale!!


----------



## ivdw

msd_bags said:


> I’m in Asia and our M site doesn’t have the sale yet. Which site is it on sale? I also wasnt able to resist the Selfridges sale!!


On the UK- site!


----------



## msd_bags

ivdw said:


> On the UK- site!



Will take a peek! [emoji3]


----------



## ivdw

msd_bags said:


> Will take a peek! [emoji3]



Are you sure that’s a good idea?[emoji12]


----------



## msd_bags

ivdw said:


> Are you sure that’s a good idea?[emoji12]



I think I’m safe because I can only buy from my country’s site. [emoji16]


----------



## RebeccaClements

My beautiful blonde bayswater on a trip to somewhere special! (Can anyone guess where?!)[emoji173]️ I will do a reveal later!


----------



## ivdw

podroha said:


> Small bayswater in Deep Amber. Arrived this afternoon and can't wait to take her out for a spin this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085954



And, did you love using it? Is it a good size for the weekend? Would you recommend the bag?


----------



## CPrincessUK

RebeccaClements said:


> My beautiful blonde bayswater on a trip to somewhere special! (Can anyone guess where?!)[emoji173]️ I will do a reveal later!
> 
> View attachment 4099602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099603



Where? I have no idea!


----------



## RebeccaClements

CPrincessUK said:


> Where? I have no idea!



No other than the Shepton Mallet Mulberry factory shop! (I did it again... ) I'm going to post a reveal now.


----------



## teddyraph

Me and my Darley since day 1 sorry for the awkward pose after  I finished my yoga this morning


----------



## Taylor_elle

Mulberry Del Rey today.


----------



## nikki626

My small zipped Bayswater


----------



## curlylaura98

nikki626 said:


> My small zipped Bayswater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105052


it's soooo beautiful


----------



## gswpurse

burnt peach bayswater today


----------



## minoxa33

Three days in a row: Bayswater in mole grey grainy calf with soft gold hw [emoji4]


----------



## purse mommy

A little gem I found at the outlet


----------



## purse mommy

And this one too


----------



## CPrincessUK

purse mommy said:


> And this one too



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Silky snake bayswater


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde and Oak Annie today!


----------



## RebeccaClements

RebeccaClements said:


> Blonde and Oak Annie today!


----------



## Gringach

Me and my blue baby [emoji5]


----------



## Gringach

Here she is again [emoji162]


----------



## coolmelondew

Mulberry Alexa in Chestnut today!


----------



## Gringach

coolmelondew said:


> Mulberry Alexa in Chestnut today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123185


Looks sooo nice


----------



## fettfleck

Today my new backpack came, but I went out with my Hopton in oxblood!
Many people seem to dislike it, but I love how it matches my preppy wardrobe style.


----------



## Annie D

Ooh, I haven’t seen one of those before! lovely.


----------



## Gringach

fettfleck said:


> Today my new backpack came, but I went out with my Hopton in oxblood!
> Many people seem to dislike it, but I love how it matches my preppy wardrobe style.
> 
> View attachment 4123653



I like it very much actually!
The color makes it very classy


----------



## fettfleck

Annie D said:


> Ooh, I haven’t seen one of those before! lovely.





Gringach said:


> I like it very much actually!
> The color makes it very classy



Thank you! I got it at the last summer sale and love it! It is like a mini suitcase and really fits a lot. Today it went out with me again. [emoji5]


----------



## gswpurse

Still my fav bag after 8 years...and it still has the most wonderful leather smell!


----------



## Gringach

gswpurse said:


> Still my fav bag after 8 years...and it still has the most wonderful leather smell!
> View attachment 4125940



I can only understand why !!!


----------



## msd_bags

I only have 2 Mulberrys and I love them both. Carrying the Camden today.


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Here she is again [emoji162]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122007





gswpurse said:


> Still my fav bag after 8 years...and it still has the most wonderful leather smell!
> View attachment 4125940


----------



## ksuromax

Lily is ready for game  
C'mon, Englaaaand!!!!


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> Lily is ready for game
> C'mon, Englaaaand!!!!



Pretty Miss Lily - hopefully a good luck charm! [emoji460]️[emoji6][emoji460]️


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Pretty Miss Lily - hopefully a good luck charm! [emoji460]️[emoji6][emoji460]️


so far so good, fingers crossed!


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Pretty Miss Lily - hopefully a good luck charm! [emoji460]️[emoji6][emoji460]️


I can’t watch


----------



## Daffydil

Pessie said:


> I can’t watch



So disappointing


----------



## Pessie

Daffydil said:


> So disappointing


----------



## ksuromax

Daffydil said:


> So disappointing


disappointing result, but absolutely impressive game! it was nice to see them resisting and not giving up, but trying on again and again!


----------



## Taylor_elle

New to me Mulberry Effie bag.


----------



## Gringach

Taylor_elle said:


> New to me Mulberry Effie bag.
> 
> View attachment 4129855



Congrats! I love the Effie, always wanted one


----------



## Gringach

Back from the parc with my children [emoji5]


----------



## Skater

Pavement grey Lexie accompanying me for a night out!


----------



## Skater

Gringach said:


> Back from the parc with my children [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130676



Gringach, we have such similar taste in bags 

Love this Del Rey - makes me think I should use mine (x 2) more!!


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Gringach, we have such similar taste in bags
> 
> Love this Del Rey - makes me think I should use mine (x 2) more!!



Hi Skater!
And yes, I can only agree 
Have a great summer and see you!


----------



## Taylor_elle

I have my brand new oak Lily with me today.


----------



## msd_bags

A little too matchy matchy on the shoes and bag, lol. Today with my Mulberry small zipped Bayswater in oxblood.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have been using my oak Lexy a lot during the past days.


----------



## Foofan

BNWT Mulberry Effie Satchel in Fuchsia


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde, Oak and Coffee ‘whipstiched’ darwin Roxanne today! [emoji173]️[emoji169][emoji173]️[emoji169]


----------



## Penson_k

Admiring my chocolate bayswater while waiting on the train...


----------



## ksuromax

Lily had a major day out today, Vatican, St Peter's and Celosseo


----------



## hmzhh

My mini bayswater backpack [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ksuromax

Lily with Ponte Vecchio in the background


----------



## coolmelondew

black Alexa today


----------



## ivdw

ksuromax said:


> Lily with Ponte Vecchio in the background [emoji813]


I was there too today! So hot!


----------



## ksuromax

ivdw said:


> I was there too today! So hot!


how funny!  
in the midday (we were already near Pisa) car showed 43 deg!!!


----------



## ivdw

ksuromax said:


> how funny!
> in the midday (we were already near Pisa) car showed 43 deg!!!


I know, so horrible! Enjoy your vacation though!


----------



## ksuromax

ivdw said:


> I know, so horrible! Enjoy your vacation though!


just arrived in Milano!


----------



## ivdw

ksuromax said:


> just arrived in Milano!


Great shopping!! Have fun! Hot too by the way..


----------



## ksuromax

Lily


----------



## Izzy48

Bayswater tote in red.


----------



## ksuromax

Lily is out for a drink (or two )


----------



## ksuromax

Lily is having fun


----------



## RebeccaClements

Chocolate tooled Bayswater today... without my cat! [emoji76][emoji173]️


----------



## gichca21

My "new-to-me" 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rosie mini leopard Hobo which has had a little wash and brush up!


----------



## Daffydil

RebeccaClements said:


> Chocolate tooled Bayswater today... without my cat! [emoji76][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4167019


Love the bag and the cat!


----------



## Daffydil

gichca21 said:


> My "new-to-me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie mini leopard Hobo which has had a little wash and brush up!


I always regret not getting one of these when they were in the outlets. Such a practical bag especially in bad weather


----------



## RebeccaClements

Daffydil said:


> Love the bag and the cat!


Aw thank you! He's a little sweetie - a total softie! I must admit, my cats always love a mulberry - just like their owner! And the bag... can't beat a darwin beauty!


----------



## gichca21

Daffydil said:


> I always regret not getting one of these when they were in the outlets. Such a practical bag especially in bad weather


Thank you! I notice the DesignerExchange site currently has one for sale, but can't vouch for condition and authenticity!
I'm certainly enjoying the soft slouchy effect of mine!
G


----------



## Mulberrygal

My oldie in Darwin leather today, perfect for a trip to the Country side .....


----------



## Ludmilla

ksuromax said:


> Lily is having fun


Lily is having fun for sure! And she does get around a bit.  So many great and lovely pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

RebeccaClements said:


> Chocolate tooled Bayswater today... without my cat! [emoji76][emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4167019


Cat goes nicely with your bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberrygal said:


> My oldie in Darwin leather today, perfect for a trip to the Country side .....


Still on the look out to catch one of those beauties in oak.


----------



## Mulberrygal

I don't 


Ludmilla said:


> Still on the look out to catch one of those beauties in oak.


I've moved on all my other Oldies now but somehow I just didn't feel I could part with this little one. It rarely gets used but the smell and feel of the leather is divine............gorgeous leather was what Mulberry used to be all about and Darwin says it all .


----------



## CPrincessUK

ksuromax said:


> Lily is having fun



Love your pink lily. Hope you had a lovely holiday. Lily is the perfect small bag in my opinion and that pink is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

CPrincessUK said:


> Love your pink lily. Hope you had a lovely holiday. Lily is the perfect small bag in my opinion and that pink is gorgeous!


thank you! 
She was so easy to use! small, but yet very roomy, good for long walks!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde Darwin Bayswater today!


----------



## Skater

ksuromax said:


> Lily



Your Lily had a great holiday based on these pics!! 
Hope you did too


----------



## ksuromax

Skater said:


> Your Lily had a great holiday based on these pics!!
> Hope you did too


 yes, mine was fine, too!


----------



## msd_bags

Tuesday and Wednesday with Small zipped Bays in Oxblood 


Thursday and Friday with Camden in Dune


----------



## Taimi

My sycamore SBS accompanied me today. [emoji4] The original strap is a way too long for me so I tried some colorblocking with the strap from Marc by Marc Jacobs and the Mulberry keyring. Somehow it just works, at least in my opinion. [emoji4]


----------



## RebeccaClements

Oak Bayswater today! [emoji173]️[emoji169]


----------



## RebeccaClements

Oxblood Bayswater today! [emoji169]


----------



## teddyraph

my large oak Darley!


----------



## Ludmilla

RebeccaClements said:


> Oxblood Bayswater today! [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 4196731


You have a nice collection of Bayswaters!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Miss Blonde Bayswater yet again... [emoji169] her.


----------



## RebeccaClements

Ludmilla said:


> You have a nice collection of Bayswaters!



Aw! Thank you ever so much! It means a lot. [emoji253][emoji4]


----------



## gichca21

RebeccaClements said:


> Miss Blonde Bayswater yet again... [emoji169] her.
> 
> View attachment 4200564


Loving the bag,but also loving the colour scheme of your car!!!
Gilly x


----------



## RebeccaClements

gichca21 said:


> Loving the bag,but also loving the colour scheme of your car!!!
> Gilly x



Aw! Thank you Gilly! That's so kind of you to say! She (my car) is my little ray of sunshine - I adore her!


----------



## Skater

Glossy goat SDR is out to play today!
Haven’t used this bag for a while, but it’s one of my all time favourites


----------



## Cubey

My oak croc embossed bayswater (which I’ve had for 3 years or so now I think...) it seems to have darkened quite a bit over the years


----------



## RebeccaClements

Electric blue bayswater today! [emoji170]


----------



## Taylor_elle

Oxblood medium Lily today


----------



## Mayfly285

Jewelled suede Lily last night, to reflect the opulence of Buxton Opera House! 
The Russian State Opera’s production of “Carmen” was wonderful (I didn’t even need the translations from the French!) [emoji6]


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Petrol Daria  
Such a great bag [emoji173]️


----------



## Pessie

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4205084
> 
> My Petrol Daria
> Such a great bag [emoji173]️


And a fabulous chair too!


----------



## Pessie

Well I swore I’d never use eBay ever again, and closed my account.  Doing a little light browsing (as you do) I saw a Bayswater that needed tlc and had to buy it!  It was very faded and pasty looking, quite crumpled and had some watermarks, but the actual condition looked very good, even the handles were undarkened, and the inside spotless.  I thought maybe someone wasn’t a fan of patina and abandoned it to the back of the wardrobe when it was quite new?  Dunno, anyway it’s one of the original Darwin bags with the disc at the front and no number.  
Here it is after cleaning and one coat of leather moisturiser.  I’ve stuffed it and will give it another coat of moisturiser tomorrow.  Darwin leather is amazing stuff!  I’m just going to keep using it, and I think the marks will eventually blend in


----------



## Mayfly285

Pessie said:


> Well I swore I’d never use eBay ever again, and closed my account.  Doing a little light browsing (as you do) I saw a Bayswater that needed tlc and had to buy it!  It was very faded and pasty looking, quite crumpled and had some watermarks, but the actual condition looked very good, even the handles were undarkened, and the inside spotless.  I thought maybe someone wasn’t a fan of patina and abandoned it to the back of the wardrobe when it was quite new?  Dunno, anyway it’s one of the original Darwin bags with the disc at the front and no number.
> Here it is after cleaning and one coat of leather moisturiser.  I’ve stuffed it and will give it another coat of moisturiser tomorrow.  Darwin leather is amazing stuff!  I’m just going to keep using it, and I think the marks will eventually blend in
> View attachment 4205096
> 
> View attachment 4205095
> 
> View attachment 4205097



Wow, Pessie! Wonderful restoration! [emoji7]


----------



## Pessie

Mayfly285 said:


> Wow, Pessie! Wonderful restoration! [emoji7]


Thank you Mayfly, I haven’t had to do very much tbh.  It just needed a bit of polish really


----------



## Hez 12a54

Been loving carrying my new small zipped bayswater


----------



## Taylor_elle

Pessie said:


> Well I swore I’d never use eBay ever again, and closed my account.  Doing a little light browsing (as you do) I saw a Bayswater that needed tlc and had to buy it!  It was very faded and pasty looking, quite crumpled and had some watermarks, but the actual condition looked very good, even the handles were undarkened, and the inside spotless.  I thought maybe someone wasn’t a fan of patina and abandoned it to the back of the wardrobe when it was quite new?  Dunno, anyway it’s one of the original Darwin bags with the disc at the front and no number.
> Here it is after cleaning and one coat of leather moisturiser.  I’ve stuffed it and will give it another coat of moisturiser tomorrow.  Darwin leather is amazing stuff!  I’m just going to keep using it, and I think the marks will eventually blend in
> View attachment 4205096
> 
> View attachment 4205095
> 
> View attachment 4205097


It looks fantastic.


----------



## crazybagfan

Pessie said:


> Well I swore I’d never use eBay ever again, and closed my account.  Doing a little light browsing (as you do) I saw a Bayswater that needed tlc and had to buy it!  It was very faded and pasty looking, quite crumpled and had some watermarks, but the actual condition looked very good, even the handles were undarkened, and the inside spotless.  I thought maybe someone wasn’t a fan of patina and abandoned it to the back of the wardrobe when it was quite new?  Dunno, anyway it’s one of the original Darwin bags with the disc at the front and no number.
> Here it is after cleaning and one coat of leather moisturiser.  I’ve stuffed it and will give it another coat of moisturiser tomorrow.  Darwin leather is amazing stuff!  I’m just going to keep using it, and I think the marks will eventually blend in
> View attachment 4205096
> 
> View attachment 4205095
> 
> View attachment 4205097



The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## ksuromax

Mayfly285 said:


> Jewelled suede Lily last night, to reflect the opulence of Buxton Opera House!
> The Russian State Opera’s production of “Carmen” was wonderful (I didn’t even need the translations from the French!) [emoji6]
> View attachment 4204920
> View attachment 4204921


this is stunning!!!!


----------



## EveyB

Hez 12a54 said:


> View attachment 4205295
> 
> Been loving carrying my new small zipped bayswater


So gorgeous! Is this the clay or solid grey colour? How long have you had it? Could you already say any cons? I’m thinking about getting it in the mini or micro size. Thanks!


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> Jewelled suede Lily last night, to reflect the opulence of Buxton Opera House!
> The Russian State Opera’s production of “Carmen” was wonderful (I didn’t even need the translations from the French!) [emoji6]
> View attachment 4204920
> View attachment 4204921



Looks perfect for the venue!


----------



## CPrincessUK

This thread always makes me happy. Lovely bags ladies!


----------



## Slowhand

Little Ginger


----------



## Ludmilla

All those pretty Darwin bags make me


----------



## coolmelondew

Mulberry Alexa getting a well-deserved coffee break after a mad hectic morning at the weekend market where someone spilled ice cream on her  I rushed to wipe the ice cream off and thankfully it looks ok..


----------



## Pessie

Final coat of moisturiser and it’s all done + someone’s getting impatient for his walk


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> Looks perfect for the venue!



Thank you, Skater! Yes, she sparkled beautifully! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

ksuromax said:


> this is stunning!!!!



Thank you, ksuromax! She weighs an absolute tonne, even when empty, so I’m glad I was sitting down all evening! [emoji6]


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Was wearing this beauty earlier on in the week


----------



## Gringach

Posted this pic on another thread.. These two babies are the bags I carry for the last two weeks [emoji177]My Alexa to work and my Del Rey during the weekends [emoji4]


----------



## Skater

Gringach said:


> Posted this pic on another thread.. These two babies are the bags I carry for the last two weeks [emoji177]My Alexa to work and my Del Rey during the weekends [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222657



I have these two bags as well - snap!! Two classics IMO...


----------



## Katinahat

coolmelondew said:


> Mulberry Alexa getting a well-deserved coffee break after a mad hectic morning at the weekend market where someone spilled ice cream on her  I rushed to wipe the ice cream off and thankfully it looks ok..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207163


Lovely bag, clearly hard wearing!


----------



## Katinahat

My new Oxblood Tessie Hobo purchased at Mulberry outlet shop this week and worn for the last few days. First oxblood purchase and I’m definitely a fan.


----------



## Katinahat

Pessie said:


> Final coat of moisturiser and it’s all done + someone’s getting impatient for his walk
> View attachment 4207312


Gorgeous leather! What a find.


----------



## GoStanford

Chocolate Bayswater to work.  It is a bit heavy sometimes but certainly not as heavy as my Pocket Bayswater was.


----------



## Gringach

Leaving for grocery shopping [emoji6]


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Petrol Daria Hobo


----------



## Skater

Pavement grey Alexa


----------



## Katinahat

Night out with mini Amberley.


----------



## RebeccaClements

The newest addition to my collection - Ginger darwin Rosemary. A lovely little bag! [emoji177]


----------



## gswpurse

Skater said:


> I have these two bags as well - snap!! Two classics IMO...


Me too!!! Both in black


----------



## gichca21

Tessie tote in Regal blue  getting ready for a trip to the library!


----------



## fashionlover21

Katinahat said:


> Night out with mini Amberley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227359


Love this design and that colour is beautiful [emoji108]


----------



## fashionlover21

I haven't carried my mulberrys in a while. The bayswaters are just too heavey and vig for what i actually need at the moment. Can't bring myself to let them go just yet though. But tofay i have my new to me HG small Dorothy. I'm over the moon to have got my hands on this just wish jumped in and I'd have got her in the sale as it would have been cheaper [emoji85]


----------



## Skater

Katinahat said:


> Night out with mini Amberley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227359



Love the colour!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde bayswater with Mulberry star keyring today. [emoji169]


----------



## princesspig

Earlier today, I carried my oxblood large double zip tote (the older version). Then it started hailing and I changed to my black/nickel Alexa.


----------



## gracetoto

My lovely Lily [emoji39]


----------



## Skater

Cross grain leather confirmed water resistant!


----------



## coolmelondew

Skater said:


> View attachment 4240053
> 
> 
> Cross grain leather confirmed water resistant!



I got slight anxiety pangs just looking at the rain droplets on the bag  
Is the bag ok - any water streaks?


----------



## coolmelondew

Carrying Alexa today


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily


----------



## Slowhand

RebeccaClements said:


> The newest addition to my collection - Ginger darwin Rosemary. A lovely little bag! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227918




Bag twin


----------



## awayfromblue

Wore my Mulberry heritage Bayswater to the office the other day


----------



## ksuromax

carried again the same Lily yesterday, such a nice bag to use!


----------



## Mayfly285

Pumpkin Bayswater with a Hazelnut Praline Latte in Costa this morning!


----------



## Yuki85

My new love [emoji173]️ now I am addicted to Mulberry‘s leather and I am asking myself why I did not purchase it earlier [emoji3]


----------



## LeilaCreates

I’m carrying my mini zipped Bayswater in black. I’m very traditional, and find it’s a perfect style and size for a daily wear bag (bought it in 3 colors).


----------



## gichca21

Now November has set in, I've unearthed
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my vintage oak Darwin Euston for everyday use - it holds lots and the leather is so thick that it can cope with bad weather!!


----------



## Skater

coolmelondew said:


> I got slight anxiety pangs just looking at the rain droplets on the bag
> Is the bag ok - any water streaks?



It’s perfect! You would never know that a drop of rain had touched it. I had already treated it with Collonil gel, which nourishes and waterproofs - but wouldn’t have worried about this leather type anyway as the surface is quite ‘finished’ vs a leather like the classic NVT


----------



## Skater

Sorry, duplicate post!


----------



## Skater

gichca21 said:


> Now November has set in, I've unearthed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my vintage oak Darwin Euston for everyday use - it holds lots and the leather is so thick that it can cope with bad weather!!



Love this!


----------



## Taylor_elle

I’m carrying the Bayswater shoulder bag today.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## Katinahat

Tessie Hobo in Oxblood ready for weekend shopping trip.


----------



## eddilicious

long-time fan/lurker but now I have something to share! Just picked up the Tenby in burgundy.


----------



## gichca21

Chocolate brown Somerset Tote,  packed and ready for a shopping trip tomorrow!


----------



## ksuromax

Black Alexa


----------



## shironeko

My brand new Bayswater and my first ever (but not last) Mulberry purchase!


----------



## ksuromax

shironeko said:


> My brand new Bayswater and my first ever (but not last) Mulberry purchase!
> View attachment 4262502


it's gorgeous!!


----------



## msd_bags

My new Mulberry Leighton.


----------



## EveyB

shironeko said:


> My brand new Bayswater and my first ever (but not last) Mulberry purchase!
> View attachment 4262502


So gorgeous! Is this the mini? Which colour is the lining?


----------



## shironeko

EveyB said:


> So gorgeous! Is this the mini? Which colour is the lining?


Thanks!  It's all in black. Yes, I do think it's the mini zipped Bayswater. As I've seen the same one just slightly larger in the store.


----------



## EveyB

shironeko said:


> Thanks!  It's all in black. Yes, I do think it's the mini zipped Bayswater. As I've seen the same one just slightly larger in the store.


Thanks for answering!  I‘m thinking about getting this too, but can‘t really decide about the size.


----------



## shironeko

EveyB said:


> Thanks for answering!  I‘m thinking about getting this too, but can‘t really decide about the size.


Ah! Well I'm not very tall (around 1.60 cm) and the mini fits me just fine. My friend who is taller around (1.80) tried the bigger one and it looked great. Both suited us fine though, so I suppose it's about how much space you want. My mini has one small pocket and fits a wallet, a knitted hat, an umbrella, my work card, and some small items like lipstick or chewing gum.


----------



## EveyB

shironeko said:


> Ah! Well I'm not very tall (around 1.60 cm) and the mini fits me just fine. My friend who is taller around (1.80) tried the bigger one and it looked great. Both suited us fine though, so I suppose it's about how much space you want. My mini has one small pocket and fits a wallet, a knitted hat, an umbrella, my work card, and some small items like lipstick or chewing gum.


That sounds like more than enough space  I was leaning towards the mini also because of the crossbody option!


----------



## msd_bags

Mulberry Leighton and Mulberry wool scarf on a trip.


----------



## ksuromax

msd_bags said:


> Mulberry Leighton and Mulberry wool scarf on a trip.


very stylish and tasteful!!  
Safe travels!


----------



## ksuromax

Alexa at Rugby 7's


----------



## Mayas

Mini Alexa polished buffalo silver hardware


----------



## Yuki85

Back to my Bayswater with a Hermès scarf


----------



## MelissaPurse

It was a Mulberry Roxanne kinda day.
View attachment 4276948


----------



## ksuromax

Lily


----------



## fashionlover21

Lily for a party this weekend


----------



## Yuki85

Last day in the office before holidays - but this year I have to cover our director office so only off until 27 December


----------



## ksuromax

Effie hobo


----------



## Skater

Pavement grey Alexa for a chilly night out


----------



## RebeccaClements

A very ‘blonde’ day today! [emoji169]


----------



## Filektrik

Bought this online last week and it arrived on Saturday. My first Mulberry and definitely not the last!


This is the antique blue mini Bayswater if anyone's curious! Actual colour is slightly darker than the pic I posted (the sun was shining!). I am in love!


----------



## EveyB

Filektrik said:


> Bought this online last week and it arrived on Saturday. My first Mulberry and definitely not the last!
> View attachment 4306354
> 
> This is the antique blue mini Bayswater if anyone's curious! Actual colour is slightly darker than the pic I posted (the sun was shining!). I am in love!


Truly gorgeous, congrats! I’m thinking about getting this bag in black or clay.


----------



## Filektrik

EveyB said:


> Truly gorgeous, congrats! I’m thinking about getting this bag in black or clay.


Get it! No regrets!

I went to the store the other day and they had a storewide sale even for classic colours - small zipped Bayswater in oxblood was approx. sgd1400 (Singapore) which is about usd1070. I'm thinking of getting another...


----------



## tatertot

Carrying (and by carrying I mean hibernating with [emoji300]️) my "new" Bays in Fiery Red[emoji173]️


----------



## Mayfly285

Well, this is a bad Dingbat: Antony Costa!


----------



## Foofan

Mulberry E/W Shimmy in black with gold h/w. I use the cross body strap off my E/W Mitzy with her.


----------



## Jordyaddict

My new quited mini Bayswater racksack!
 I got it last night in the Sale and took it for a spin to the hairdresss today.

Never been on my wish list but have been considering the LV palms Spring mini ... walked into John Lewis last night , saw this and fell in Love


----------



## Katinahat

Oak Lily (lovely gift at Christmas) on a Valentine’s night out at the theatre.


----------



## catweazle

my new to me chocolate Roxanne. The leather is gorgeous.


----------



## ksuromax

catweazle said:


> my new to me chocolate Roxanne. The leather is gorgeous.
> View attachment 4343556


cool look, very stylish


----------



## catweazle

ksuromax said:


> cool look, very stylish


thank you


----------



## Twinkletote

love this crossbody / shoulder bag- an oldie but definitely a goodie!!


----------



## HotRedBag

Twinkletote said:


> love this crossbody / shoulder bag- an oldie but definitely a goodie!!
> View attachment 4355298


Very nice.


----------



## catweazle

Here's my lovely tumbled grain Somerset in chocolate and myself just home from work - juhuu


----------



## catweazle

catweazle said:


> Here's my lovely tumbled grain Somerset in chocolate and myself just home from work - juhuu
> View attachment 4356538
> View attachment 4356538


oops, I didn't intend to post the samepicture twice


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Mabel


----------



## catweazle

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4357399
> 
> Miss Mabel


Ui, how beautiful! What kind of leather is it?


----------



## Ludmilla

catweazle said:


> Ui, how beautiful! What kind of leather is it?


Thank you! It‘s called saddle leather I think. Got her preloved so not sure.


----------



## Foofan

New Oak Somerset Shoulder bag (i think) packed and ready to go out to work today . Think I’ve found my HG bag and I didnt realise how much this bag can carry! I’m loving it.


----------



## cosima

My first Mulberry small Bayswater arrived today. I‘m very happy with it.
I‘m wearing it with a matching Hermes scarf.


----------



## Taylor_elle

Bayswater shoulder bag today.


----------



## gichca21

Midnight Croc Roxette ready to go on a day out!


----------



## Pessie

Large Antony


----------



## leesharon

Heritage Bayswater in Black - a classic


----------



## MrsPenners

hmzhh said:


> My mini bayswater backpack [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153851


Hi, I’ve just bought one in Oxblood but can find no reviews on it anywhere. How are you finding it? Thankd


----------



## Gringach

My Small del Rey after a nice [emoji259] spring day out [emoji259]


----------



## gichca21

Marylebone having a lie down after a busy day!


----------



## Skater

Foofan said:


> New Oak Somerset Shoulder bag (i think) packed and ready to go out to work today . Think I’ve found my HG bag and I didnt realise how much this bag can carry! I’m loving it.



These bags do hold a huge amount for their size, I used to have one!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Blonde Bayswater (again) today! [emoji169]


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> My Small del Rey after a nice [emoji259] spring day out [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410451


Aw. I am still sorry that I missed out on this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

RebeccaClements said:


> Blonde Bayswater (again) today! [emoji169]
> 
> View attachment 4419264


I missed seeing your gorgeous Bayswaters!


----------



## Katinahat

My trusty chestnut Alexa with newly purchased oak Tree medium french purse making its first outing inside.


----------



## Gringach

Katinahat said:


> My trusty chestnut Alexa with newly purchased oak Tree medium french purse making its first outing inside.
> 
> View attachment 4429943



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> My Small del Rey after a nice [emoji259] spring day out [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410451



Your bags all look in such amazing condition. How do you store them? I don’t  keep mine in their dust bags as I love to see them all everyday but perhaps I should! I stuff them instead and keep them in my bedroom cupboards mostly on high shelves.


----------



## Gringach

Katinahat said:


> Your bags all look in such amazing condition. How do you store them? I don’t  keep mine in their dust bags as I love to see them all everyday but perhaps I should! I stuff them instead and keep them in my bedroom cupboards mostly on high shelves.



Thanks!!
I try to keep a small collection and make sure I use all my bags. However, I am very cautious with the way I store them.
If you read this thread (just a few posts) you will see how my babies rest 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-do-you-store-your-bags.1009593/
I even took a pic of the cupboard dedicated to them 
Best wishes


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Thanks!!
> I try to keep a small collection and make sure I use all my bags. However, I am very cautious with the way I store them.
> If you read this thread (just a few posts) you will see how my babies rest
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-do-you-store-your-bags.1009593/
> I even took a pic of the cupboard dedicated to them
> Best wishes



You are super organised! What great storage ideas.


----------



## Katinahat

Mole grey Bayswater and matching tabby kitten!


----------



## Gringach

Katinahat said:


> Mole grey Bayswater and matching tabby kitten!



What a nice pic 
Lovely kitten and bag!


----------



## RebeccaClements

My trusty Oak Mitzy today! [emoji177]


----------



## tatertot

Rocking my much loved Sparkle Tweed Bright Cabbage Bays today


----------



## Katinahat

tatertot said:


> Rocking my much loved Sparkle Tweed Bright Cabbage Bays today
> View attachment 4432993


Lovely picture!


----------



## Katinahat

Blue quilted small cara carried as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Foofan

Brand new long handled version of the Regular Del Rey in black Spongy Leather


----------



## Yuki85

Matching matching


----------



## purse mommy

Oxblood Bays Buckle


----------



## Ludmilla

Mabel on Saturday.


----------



## natalia0128

this baby is my favorite at this moment... so in love with mini size and color as well


----------



## ksuromax

Medium Lily


----------



## dorinda80

ksuromax said:


> Medium Lily


Hi! Beautiful Lily! I’m new to Mulberry bags and am considering the small Lily as an evening bag (black & gold combo). How do you like your Lily? How much maintenance does it require? I hear they become more/less structured with use/age, which I am totally ok with.  I would later consider a medium (black or nude with silver hardware). The Oak color or Oxblood are also beautiful, but I hear the leather on those are higher maintenance. I would love to hear your thoughts!!! Thank you for helping a Mulberry newbie out .


----------



## ksuromax

dorinda80 said:


> Hi! Beautiful Lily! I’m new to Mulberry bags and am considering the small Lily as an evening bag (black & gold combo). How do you like your Lily? How much maintenance does it require? I hear they become more/less structured with use/age, which I am totally ok with.  I would later consider a medium (black or nude with silver hardware). The Oak color or Oxblood are also beautiful, but I hear the leather on those are higher maintenance. I would love to hear your thoughts!!! Thank you for helping a Mulberry newbie out .


hello  
thank you! 
i have this in soft buffalo, and it's very unstructured, and i have VT Oxblood which has retained her shape perfectly 
i also have a regular Lily in hot pink goatskin, that one is bulletproof, travelled with me last summer and withstood all! (you can scroll a few pages back, i posted pics) 
i'd recommend a Lily is goatsking if you like sturdiness, or Buffalo if you like to see slouchiness and soft shape 
hope this helps


----------



## dorinda80

ksuromax said:


> hello
> thank you!
> i have this in soft buffalo, and it's very unstructured, and i have VT Oxblood which has retained her shape perfectly
> i also have a regular Lily in hot pink goatskin, that one is bulletproof, travelled with me last summer and withstood all! (you can scroll a few pages back, i posted pics)
> i'd recommend a Lily is goatsking if you like sturdiness, or Buffalo if you like to see slouchiness and soft shape
> hope this helps



Hi! Thank you so much for your reply ! This helps me a lot. I think I’ll start with a regular Lily in black glossy goatskin with gold hardware for an evening bag. And then buy a medium Lily sometime next year. I definitely want something bulletproof. Do you know the weight of the medium Lily? Sorry for all my questions. I live in the USA and no where near a boutique so seeing the bag in person before buying is not possible. I also like the idea of wearing a bag few people here have . Thanks!!!


----------



## ksuromax

dorinda80 said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for your reply ! This helps me a lot. I think I’ll start with a regular Lily in black glossy goatskin with gold hardware for an evening bag. And then buy a medium Lily sometime next year. I definitely want something bulletproof. Do you know the weight of the medium Lily? Sorry for all my questions. I live in the USA and no where near a boutique so seeing the bag in person before buying is not possible. I also like the idea of wearing a bag few people here have . Thanks!!!


good choice for the first bag!  
i felt yesterday when i carried mine, it's quite heavy (after my Bals and BVs ) but i don't know exact weight. 
It's late evening on my side, but i'll weigh them tomorrow and let you know


----------



## dorinda80

ksuromax said:


> good choice for the first bag!
> i felt yesterday when i carried mine, it's quite heavy (after my Bals and BVs ) but i don't know exact weight.
> It's late evening on my side, but i'll weigh them tomorrow and let you know


Outstanding! Thank you so much for all your help !


----------



## ksuromax

dorinda80 said:


> Outstanding! Thank you so much for all your help !


reg Lily in goatskin (pink)
Med Lily in soft Buffalo (black)


----------



## dorinda80

ksuromax said:


> reg Lily in goatskin (pink)
> Med Lily in soft Buffalo (black)


This is exactly the information I am looking for! Thank you so much! Have a great week .


----------



## ksuromax

dorinda80 said:


> This is exactly the information I am looking for! Thank you so much! Have a great week .


most welcome!


----------



## elisabettaverde

For metallic lovers everywhere...Mulberry Leighton, my first of the brand.


----------



## Snowshoe42

Filektrik said:


> Bought this online last week and it arrived on Saturday. My first Mulberry and definitely not the last!
> View attachment 4306354
> 
> This is the antique blue mini Bayswater if anyone's curious! Actual colour is slightly darker than the pic I posted (the sun was shining!). I am in love!



I just brought a small Amberley in that colour. Such a gorgeous colour. I wasn't sure when l saw it on the website but in person the colour was so beautiful.


----------



## Amandines

Wearing my favourites for traveling, the oak siblings!


----------



## Ludmilla

Amandines said:


> Wearing my favourites for traveling, the oak siblings!


You have some well loved oak siblings!


----------



## Amandines

Ludmilla said:


> You have some well loved oak siblings!


Yes! The regular bays is 15-16 years and looks it. The Piccadilly and the SBS are better looking. I love them and wear them whenever I can.


----------



## Foofan

My new Mulberry Mitzy with me today (packed  late last night)


----------



## tatertot

Amandines said:


> Wearing my favourites for traveling, the oak siblings!



What lovely traveling companions!! That leather is just gorgeous


----------



## wkim

...rediscovering my absolute love for the Alexa. They need to bring it back


----------



## Ludmilla

wkim said:


> ...rediscovering my absolute love for the Alexa. They need to bring it back


Yes! I am planning to take out one of my Lexies this weekend. 
You have a very pretty one.


----------



## wkim

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I am planning to take out one of my Lexies this weekend.
> You have a very pretty one.



Thank you  Please post up yours when you take it out? I really wish they'd bring them back. It's an absolutely delight to carry around. So roomy too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle during weekend.


----------



## wkim

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle during weekend.
> View attachment 4495511


oh that color is GAWJUS! I can't deal. So pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

wkim said:


> oh that color is GAWJUS! I can't deal. So pretty!


Thank you! 
It really looks like a pickle.


----------



## Crizza

The sun is out today so blush Bryn for me


----------



## gichca21

My new-to-me-but-pre-owned Selwood satchel bag in oxblood with chrome trim ready for her first outing!
(The colour looks uneven in my bad photo, but it's a lovely rich colour all over!)
Number 11 in my family!
G x


----------



## gichca21

Today's bag - small black zipped Bayswater, ready to be put back in her dustbag after helping me run errands!
Love this bag so much, and better for me with the zipped closure as well as being lighter.
G


----------



## Taylor_elle

I have my ink Del Rey with me today.


----------



## tatertot

Taking my new large Seaton out for a spin today


----------



## Taimi

My sycamore SBS with matching strap from Chloe.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Rosemary and I are getting ready for the Bank Holiday weekend. Enjoy the weekend wherever you may be!


----------



## Diva_k3000

New zipped Bayswater in oxblood/burgundy.


----------



## msd_bags

Diva_k3000 said:


> New zipped Bayswater in oxblood/burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4523747
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4523748
> View attachment 4523749


We’re twins on this! ❤️


----------



## ksuromax

i can't believe the last post was more than a month ago! 
anyway, here's what i carry today: Effie hobo with a small tree


----------



## gichca21

Taking my taupe Freya out for the day....thought about moving her on but realise she's quite a useful size and with 2nd handle options! Plus I have some shoes the same colour tone!!


----------



## gichca21

Now that  Autumn has arrived and my lighter toned bags have been put in to hibernation,  I've got my lovely vintage Jamie packed up and ready for a trip out in the morning.  Like the lovely Mabel that has been discussed lately, I find Jamie to be a great everyday bag with space for most things... and the Darwin leather still smells divine too!


----------



## tannc

My little red Alexa with Harrods tote as lunch bag


----------



## cecilienor

Small Darley Satchel and Gucci Bloom scarf


----------



## Gringach

My winter workhorse, my beautiful black Alexa - Love this bag and it’s gorgeous polished buffalo leather which has soften super nicely


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> My winter workhorse, my beautiful black Alexa - Love this bag and it’s gorgeous polished buffalo leather which has soften super nicely


So nice to yee your Lexie again. 
Hope everything is nice with you!


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> So nice to yee your Lexie again.
> Hope everything is nice with you!



Thanks Ludmilla!! All is well and I hope with you too


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> Thanks Ludmilla!! All is well and I hope with you too


Glad to hear it! Yes, everything is fine here, too.


----------



## ksuromax

Daria hobo in Oxblood


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Glad to hear it! Yes, everything is fine here, too.



Did you buy any new bag? What brand are you in now..? I got a Balenciaga Small City and a Quilted Small Bayswatter this year but some bags had to go..


----------



## gichca21

Took my little vintage choc Tyler out today - just tucks over my shoulder which  means I don't carry too much around in it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> Did you buy any new bag? What brand are you in now..? I got a Balenciaga Small City and a Quilted Small Bayswatter this year but some bags had to go..


I have not bough Mulb in a while now. Still on the fence if I try to get a Rosemary on the secondhand market one day.
I bought a Speedy B 35 in January, but I think I am not made for monogram.  More into contemporary designers and Massaccesi bags these days. Designer bags are getting too expensive for me.
I like your new additions. They sound lovely.
What did you sell?


----------



## ksuromax

Daria is getting deserved love  can't switch out of it


----------



## Gringach

Still with my Alexa this week


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> I have not bough Mulb in a while now. Still on the fence if I try to get a Rosemary on the secondhand market one day.
> I bought a Speedy B 35 in January, but I think I am not made for monogram.  More into contemporary designers and Massaccesi bags these days. Designer bags are getting too expensive for me.
> I like your new additions. They sound lovely.
> What did you sell?



I sold my Bal Velos.. And also a regular City.. All too big for me but I would like to get a reg City again! Unbelievable I don’t learn by buying and selling this one constantly 
And I completely get you about the price of the bags.. Well, not sure I will ever pay full price again for a bag! I just buy preloved ones in pristine condition  but no new Mulberry on my radar unfortunately..
I got a Speedy bandoulière in mono last year and it didn’t work for me.. Although I love it on others, I just can’t carry these mono bags myself..


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> I sold my Bal Velos.. And also a regular City.. All too big for me but I would like to get a reg City again! Unbelievable I don’t learn by buying and selling this one constantly
> And I completely get you about the price of the bags.. Well, not sure I will ever pay full price again for a bag! I just buy preloved ones in pristine condition  but no new Mulberry on my radar unfortunately..
> I got a Speedy bandoulière in mono last year and it didn’t work for me.. Although I love it on others, I just can’t carry these mono bags myself..


I guess we sometimes have bags that we need, although they do not really work for us. And I totally understand your issue with Speedy. I have the same.


----------



## cosima

Small Bayswater in Oak


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ludmilla said:


> I have not bough Mulb in a while now. Still on the fence if I try to get a Rosemary on the secondhand market one day.
> I bought a Speedy B 35 in January, but I think I am not made for monogram.  More into contemporary designers and Massaccesi bags these days. Designer bags are getting too expensive for me.
> I like your new additions. They sound lovely.
> What did you sell?


I moved to Coach some classic styles like mulberr y used to be


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> I moved to Coach some classic styles like mulberr y used to be


This is true! I am eyeing Coach as well, but have not pulled the trigger, yet.


----------



## cecilienor

Grey & wet today


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Mini Cara, feeling a bit extra today .


----------



## Ludmilla

Bays today.


----------



## catweazle

My new-to-me Angelika. A Sondermüll Kräfte little still spacious bag. I'm in Love: -)


----------



## catweazle

catweazle said:


> My new-to-me Angelika. A Sondermüll Kräfte little still spacious bag. I'm in Love: -)


Gosh! My German autocorrect messed up and I didn't realise it. *lol* It should say "wonderfully crafted"!


----------



## Ludmilla

catweazle said:


> Gosh! My German autocorrect messed up and I didn't realise it. *lol* It should say "wonderfully crafted"!


And I really wondered what you wanted to say with Sondermüll Kräfte. Turning „wonderfully crafted“ into Sondermüll Kräfte is just hilarious. Your autocorrect made my day.


----------



## Ludmilla

catweazle said:


> My new-to-me Angelika. A Sondermüll Kräfte little still spacious bag. I'm in Love: -)


And your bag is pretty.


----------



## catweazle

Ludmilla said:


> And I really wondered what you wanted to say with Sondermüll Kräfte. Turning „wonderfully crafted“ into Sondermüll Kräfte is just hilarious. Your autocorrect made my day.


My pleasure  you speak German, right?


----------



## Ludmilla

catweazle said:


> My pleasure  you speak German, right?


Yes, I am from Germany.


----------



## Katinahat

First night out with new Black Glossy Goat Lily. Christmas theatre trip.


----------



## cecilienor

My old black Bayswater with my new Burberry cashmere scarf


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Bays.


----------



## gichca21

Your oak Bays bag looks lovely, and I love how you've hung the cloche at the side! I did that with a heart keyring on my Somerset tote side straps but never thought about moving the Bayswater cloche...duh!! Makes it easier to lift the top flap too!! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## Ludmilla

gichca21 said:


> Your oak Bays bag looks lovely, and I love how you've hung the cloche at the side! I did that with a heart keyring on my Somerset tote side straps but never thought about moving the Bayswater cloche...duh!! Makes it easier to lift the top flap too!! Thank you for the inspiration!


Thank you!
Yes - the cloche irritated me at its original place.


----------



## Dallaskathleen

Its freezing cold here and my Seaton brightens my day ♡


----------



## Katinahat

Dallaskathleen said:


> Its freezing cold here and my Seaton brightens my day ♡


Wow, that’s a gorgeous colour pattern! 

Keeping the Seaton trend going but somewhat less bright!


----------



## Dallaskathleen

Katinahat said:


> Wow, that’s a gorgeous colour pattern!
> 
> Keeping the Seaton trend going but somewhat less bright!
> 
> View attachment 4644724


Thank you! I love the Seaton ♡


----------



## leechiyong

Brought out my Margaret today:


----------



## Katinahat

Lily with Michael Kors leather jacket. 
Not sure what’s up with this photo’s rotation. Sorry!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mabel today. 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Gringach

With my trusty Lexy


----------



## Izzybet

Out with the Bayswater Backpack


----------



## Gringach

With my Lily out for lunch today


----------



## PeachyDeb

New to me Alexa in Oak NVT, Special Edition for the 2012 London Olympics  
Received this as a birthday present at the weekend. Absolutely over the moon as I have been waiting for an Alexa since they were first released, and this one is the dream!


----------



## Gringach

PeachyDeb said:


> New to me Alexa in Oak NVT, Special Edition for the 2012 London Olympics
> Received this as a birthday present at the weekend. Absolutely over the moon as I have been waiting for an Alexa since they were first released, and this one is the dream!



What a beautiful present! You will use it for many years to come 
Congrats and happy birthday!


----------



## PeachyDeb

Gringach said:


> What a beautiful present! You will use it for many years to come
> Congrats and happy birthday!



Thank you! This present is proof that the husband doesnt tune out when I start my handbag chat


----------



## Ruxby

My Barnaby peeking outside the window


----------



## Katinahat

Cara came to the cinema today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Katinahat said:


> Cara came to the cinema today.
> 
> View attachment 4666390


Pretty! What movie did you watch?


----------



## Katinahat

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! What movie did you watch?


Thank you!

“The Personal History of David Copperfield ” -  it was excellent.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Cara came to the cinema today.
> 
> View attachment 4666390


Wow!! This is gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

I’m wearing my Brockwell in midnight silky calf.


----------



## Ludmilla

Katinahat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> “The Personal History of David Copperfield ” -  it was excellent.


Never heard of this, going to check it out!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I’m wearing my Brockwell in midnight silky calf.
> View attachment 4666957


Great modelling shot! Your bag is bigger than I thought and looks lovely on you! Your whole outfit is very stylish.


----------



## Gringach

My Lexy again.. Leaving for our annual ski vacation in the Swiss mountains


----------



## IntheOcean

Gringach said:


> My Lexy again.. Leaving for our annual ski vacation in the Swiss mountains


So lovely! Is it gray or black?


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> My Lexy again.. Leaving for our annual ski vacation in the Swiss mountains


You have such such lovely Alexa bags Gringach. It’s brilliant for a holiday. Have a fabulous time!


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> My Lexy again.. Leaving for our annual ski vacation in the Swiss mountains


Have fun at the vacation! And lovely Lexy.


----------



## Gringach

IntheOcean said:


> So lovely! Is it gray or black?


Thanks! It is black in polished buffalo, super hard wearing, the workhorse that I can take everywhere with me in winter


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Have fun at the vacation! And lovely Lexy.





Katinahat said:


> You have such such lovely Alexa bags Gringach. It’s brilliant for a holiday. Have a fabulous time!



Thank you ladies!! We are in Crans-Montana, very nice ski resort here in Switzerland


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Thank you ladies!! We are in Crans-Montana, very nice ski resort here in Switzerland



What a stunning place!


----------



## jooon

This colour way is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love my Gracy very much!


----------



## jooon

Gringach said:


> Thank you ladies!! We are in Crans-Montana, very nice ski resort here in Switzerland


Oh my! Beautiful! Have a great holiday!


----------



## msd_bags

jooon said:


> This colour way is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love my Gracy very much!


Love this color combo and you wear her so well!!


----------



## jooon

msd_bags said:


> Love this color combo and you wear her so well!!


So sweet of you, thanks!


----------



## IntheOcean

jooon said:


> This colour way is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love my Gracy very much!


Oh wow! Don't think I've seen that colorway before. And different leathers!  Super lovely!


----------



## Gringach

jooon said:


> Oh my! Beautiful! Have a great holiday!



Thank you!!


----------



## Gringach

jooon said:


> This colour way is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love my Gracy very much!



Beautiful style and bag!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Gringach said:


> Thank you!!


What a gorgeous shot, Gringach!  Filling my lungs with that pristine Alpen air  Hope you're having a lovely time!


----------



## Katinahat

jooon said:


> This colour way is not everyone’s cup of tea but I love my Gracy very much!


That’s lovely! I’m never brave enough to carry a patterned bag but always think they look fabulous when other people share them. Really like the combination with your skirt and shoes.


----------



## Katinahat

New Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea that I  was given by my DH yesterday. 




I’ve been stalking it in the sale on the website for a few weeks and DH noticed how much I liked it!

Lovely to carry. Sits well on the shoulder, loads of room and really light.


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Thank you!!



What a perfect day! Looks lovely.


----------



## ksuromax

PeachyDeb said:


> New to me Alexa in Oak NVT, Special Edition for the 2012 London Olympics
> Received this as a birthday present at the weekend. Absolutely over the moon as I have been waiting for an Alexa since they were first released, and this one is the dream!


it's a very special bag, i used to own one of these at some point, but it was unfair to keep her locked (it turned out that brown is not MY colour) and I let her go, i loved the special medallion 
Congrats and enjoy this beauty!!


----------



## ksuromax

Katinahat said:


> New Bayswater Tote in Deep Sea that I  was given by my DH yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4668926
> 
> 
> I’ve been stalking it in the sale on the website for a few weeks and DH noticed how much I liked it!
> 
> Lovely to carry. Sits well on the shoulder, loads of room and really light.


very beautiful blue, great choice!


----------



## ksuromax

Gringach said:


> Thank you!!


Fab shots! Have a great time!


----------



## PeachyDeb

ksuromax said:


> it's a very special bag, i used to own one of these at some point, but it was unfair to keep her locked (it turned out that brown is not MY colour) and I let her go, i loved the special medallion
> Congrats and enjoy this beauty!!


Thank you, I love her. I think it was some old posts of yours that I referenced whilst checking out this bag before I told the husband it was good to purchase, so thank you


----------



## Katinahat

Boots and tweed jacket needed in this weather along with Bayswater tote.


----------



## Katinahat

Anyone wearing their Mulberry at the moment? Alexa was out with me at the weekend. 


And still with my new Bayswater Tote for work. 


What’s everyone else been carrying?


----------



## msd_bags

I’m using my all-time favorite Mulberry, small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I’m using my all-time favorite Mulberry, small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood.
> View attachment 4675342


Stunning bag in a gorgeous colour! Been tempted by these in store many times.


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Stunning bag in a gorgeous colour! Been tempted by these in store many times.


Not to be an enabler, but it works so well for me!!  And I also love the color!


----------



## IntheOcean

msd_bags said:


> I’m using my all-time favorite Mulberry, small Zipped Bayswater in Oxblood
> View attachment 4675342


So beautiful! Especially in oxblood.


----------



## msd_bags

IntheOcean said:


> So beautiful! Especially in oxblood.


I couldn't agree more!! This bag has been with me since December 2017 and has 63 uses (I do track my usage) and yet she still looks new and leather still smells wonderful!


----------



## IntheOcean

msd_bags said:


> I couldn't agree more!! This bag has been with me since December 2017 and has 63 uses (I do track my usage) and yet she still looks new and leather still smells wonderful!


And here I thought I was tracking way too much stuff.
No, seriously, though, I love trackers and data and all that. Helps keep a clearer perspective on things.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I couldn't agree more!! This bag has been with me since December 2017 and has 63 uses (I do track my usage) and yet she still looks new and leather still smells wonderful!



Loving both your tracking information and that you’re talking about the smell of leather. Thought that was just me! A new Mulberry has such a wonderful leather aroma. 


IntheOcean said:


> And here I thought I was tracking way too much stuff.
> No, seriously, though, I love trackers and data and all that. Helps keep a clearer perspective on things.


I love to track my bags too . Makes me think more about what I use.


----------



## msd_bags

IntheOcean said:


> And here I thought I was tracking way too much stuff.
> No, seriously, though, I love trackers and data and all that. Helps keep a clearer perspective on things.





Katinahat said:


> Loving both your tracking information and that you’re talking about the smell of leather. Thought that was just me! A new Mulberry has such a wonderful leather aroma.
> 
> I love to track my bags too . Makes me think more about what I use.


Haha, I didn't use to track usage, it's something I picked up and developed in the "shopping my own bag collection" thread.  I think it's a good exercise.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

msd_bags said:


> I couldn't agree more!! This bag has been with me since December 2017 and has 63 uses (I do track my usage) and yet she still looks new and leather still smells wonderful!


I need a workable system of tracking my bag usage; so you use a spreadsheet? I’d be fascinated to know which are my real “go to” bags - and which I could part with!


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> Haha, I didn't use to track usage, it's something I picked up and developed in the "shopping my own bag collection" thread.  I think it's a good exercise.


That’s where I learned my tracking too! Great ideas in that thread. I remember you from there.


----------



## Katinahat

Pink Sunshine said:


> I need a workable system of tracking my bag usage; so you use a spreadsheet? I’d be fascinated to know which are my real “go to” bags - and which I could part with!


Yes a spreadsheet works well as learned from other TPF members. Each bag listed with columns for anything you like. I have make, colour, leather, purchase date and price, wears per month, these then calculate cost per wear etc. I have the total wears for the year column shown in a piechart too. I just add one into the wears column as I use each bag. 

This is my wears in 2020 piechart so far. The colours roughly equate to bag colours.


----------



## msd_bags

Pink Sunshine said:


> I need a workable system of tracking my bag usage; so you use a spreadsheet? I’d be fascinated to know which are my real “go to” bags - and which I could part with!


I use both Evernote and Excel.

In Evernote , I have a checklist of my bags for the month. This is one Note.  I check and indicate the date I used the bag.  Btw, first in the list are handheld satchels and then next are my mini bags and then finally my shoulder carry bags, for some order/categorization.

Later, I have a masterlist in Excel where I consolidate everything and this is where I can do my analysis.  I have my spreadsheet since 2017.


My spreadsheet is on the left above and my Evernote checklist is on the right.  I’m not sure if you still can see the details, but Column C is my “working column”.  That’s where I copy from Evernote the list for the month and then the spreadsheet would just show how many times I used the bag for that month.  So over the years, as I have movements in my collection (ins and outs), I need to move the cells so Column B would match entry in Column C.  The blue highlights are the bags that I no longer have.

I prefer this 2 stage tracking using Evernote then Excel because on a day to day basis, it’s much easier to do quick inputs on my Evernote checklist.  For Excel, I sometimes have 3 months lag before I have time to process.



Katinahat said:


> Yes a spreadsheet works well as learned from other TPF members. Each bag listed with columns for anything you like. I have make, colour, leather, purchase date and price, wears per month, these then calculate cost per wear etc. I have the total wears for the year column shown in a piechart too. I just add one into the wears column as I use each bag.
> 
> This is my wears in 2020 piechart so far. The colours roughly equate to bag colours.
> View attachment 4677522


I like this pie chart of yours!  Very informative at a glance.  Though I’m not sure I have the time to do one for mine.


----------



## Katinahat

msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel.
> 
> In Evernote , I have a checklist of my bags for the month. This is one Note.  I check and indicate the date I used the bag.  Btw, first in the list are handheld satchels and then next are my mini bags and then finally my shoulder carry bags, for some order/categorization.
> 
> Later, I have a masterlist in Excel where I consolidate everything and this is where I can do my analysis.  I have my spreadsheet since 2017.
> View attachment 4677771
> 
> My spreadsheet is on the left above and my Evernote checklist is on the right.  I’m not sure if you still can see the details, but Column C is my “working column”.  That’s where I copy from Evernote the list for the month and then the spreadsheet would just show how many times I used the bag for that month.  So over the years, as I have movements in my collection (ins and outs), I need to move the cells so Column B would match entry in Column C.  The blue highlights are the bags that I no longer have.
> 
> I prefer this 2 stage tracking using Evernote then Excel because on a day to day basis, it’s much easier to do quick inputs on my Evernote checklist.  For Excel, I sometimes have 3 months lag before I have time to process.
> 
> 
> I like this pie chart of yours!  Very informative at a glance.  Though I’m not sure I have the time to do one for mine.


Wow, that is a comprehensive system. Well done! You have a lot more to track than me. My list is mostly Mulberry and Coach with a few others. It’s at about 20 but a few of those I don’t really use and keep for sentimental reasons or for my daughters to use.  I only just started tracking last year and added the pie this year.

My sheet is on Numbers on my iPhone. It’s a very simple plus 1 for each time I wear in a month a bit like your Evernote. The pie is linked to that so I only had to set it up once and it’s all automatically linked now. After that it’s all complete so no further analysis is needed, although that does sound fun! As the weather improves I’m thinking my pie will have some additional pink and other lighter sections as I tend to use these bags in the summer. 

Only issue is that my bag spreadsheet on Numbers keeps freezing/crashing and the whole app has to be deleted and reinstalled to fix it. Really frustrating! Fortunately, it’s all on the cloud so when I reinstall the app and the spreadsheet is recovered it is working after that. Hopefully they’ll fix the bug!


----------



## msd_bags

Katinahat said:


> Wow, that is a comprehensive system. Well done! You have a lot more to track than me. My list is mostly Mulberry and Coach with a few others. It’s at about 20 but a few of those I don’t really use and keep for sentimental reasons or for my daughters to use.  I only just started tracking last year and added the pie this year.
> 
> My sheet is on Numbers on my iPhone. It’s a very simple plus 1 for each time I wear in a month a bit like your Evernote. The pie is linked to that so I only had to set it up once and it’s all automatically linked now. After that it’s all complete so no further analysis is needed, although that does sound fun! As the weather improves I’m thinking my pie will have some additional pink and other lighter sections as I tend to use these bags in the summer.
> 
> Only issue is that my bag spreadsheet on Numbers keeps freezing/crashing and the whole app has to be deleted and reinstalled to fix it. Really frustrating! Fortunately, it’s all on the cloud so when I reinstall the app and the spreadsheet is recovered it is working after that. Hopefully they’ll fix the bug!


I have difficulty using spreadsheets on my phone!  I envy you!  But I understand that we do difficult stuff for the love of bags, lol!


----------



## gichca21

A very plump oxblood SBS after a Sunday lunch out!! The owner's very full too!
Happy Sunday!
Gilly


----------



## Katinahat

gichca21 said:


> View attachment 4678762
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very plump oxblood SBS after a Sunday lunch out!! The owner's very full too!
> Happy Sunday!
> Gilly


Love your bag with that oxblood colour and the SBS style. Had my black NVT SBS with me yesterday!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Yes a spreadsheet works well as learned from other TPF members. Each bag listed with columns for anything you like. I have make, colour, leather, purchase date and price, wears per month, these then calculate cost per wear etc. I have the total wears for the year column shown in a piechart too. I just add one into the wears column as I use each bag.
> 
> This is my wears in 2020 piechart so far. The colours roughly equate to bag colours.
> View attachment 4677522


This is fabulous! The visual really works well.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Th


msd_bags said:


> I use both Evernote and Excel.
> 
> In Evernote , I have a checklist of my bags for the month. This is one Note.  I check and indicate the date I used the bag.  Btw, first in the list are handheld satchels and then next are my mini bags and then finally my shoulder carry bags, for some order/categorization.
> 
> Later, I have a masterlist in Excel where I consolidate everything and this is where I can do my analysis.  I have my spreadsheet since 2017.
> View attachment 4677771
> 
> My spreadsheet is on the left above and my Evernote checklist is on the right.  I’m not sure if you still can see the details, but Column C is my “working column”.  That’s where I copy from Evernote the list for the month and then the spreadsheet would just show how many times I used the bag for that month.  So over the years, as I have movements in my collection (ins and outs), I need to move the cells so Column B would match entry in Column C.  The blue highlights are the bags that I no longer have.
> 
> I prefer this 2 stage tracking using Evernote then Excel because on a day to day basis, it’s much easier to do quick inputs on my Evernote checklist.  For Excel, I sometimes have 3 months lag before I have time to process.
> 
> 
> I like this pie chart of yours!  Very informative at a glance.  Though I’m not sure I have the time to do one for mine.


This is fabulous! I love the way you ladies have different systems; I’m sure I could do some of it on an iPhone ... I’d like to have a master list on a spreadsheet, with a daily tally, and use a piechart as a visual monthly overview. 
Heaven knows how I’ll achieve that!


----------



## Gringach

Me and my new Navy Del Rey 
I have lots of new Mulb babies to present but I am waiting for the last one to arrive to do so


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Gringach said:


> Me and my new Navy Del Rey
> I have lots of new Mulb babies to present but I am waiting for the last one to arrive to do so


That’s a beautiful Del Rey, Gringach; and a fabulous outfit, too! I have definite seller’s regret, after I sold my small milk chocolate  heavy suede DR ... They’re gorgeous bags: classic design, secure and with a great front pocket!


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Me and my new Navy Del Rey
> I have lots of new Mulb babies to present but I am waiting for the last one to arrive to do so


Love this bag Gringach! You always look stunning in your modelling shots with your bags! Can’t wait to see the new ones! 

How was the rest of your holiday?


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Cara came to the cinema today.
> 
> View attachment 4666390


It’s my eternal regret that I didn’t buy one of these beauties ...


----------



## Katinahat

Pink Sunshine said:


> It’s my eternal regret that I didn’t buy one of these beauties ...


What a shame! It is lovely but I know you have many lovely bags too. 

So many beautiful bags have passed me by for many reasons - usually lack of finances . This was my second Mulberry bag and the first bought for myself. I went into the Mulberry store alone to browse one January sale and this was the result.


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> What a shame! It is lovely but I know you have many lovely bags too.
> 
> So many beautiful bags have passed me by for many reasons - usually lack of finances . This was my second Mulberry bag and the first bought for myself. I went into the Mulberry store alone to browse one January sale and this was the result.


I ummed and ahhed over colour/leather/size etc for so long that I didn’t get anything! I wish I’d had the taupe medium with lion rivets now ...

Although ... rivets are heavy and the quilted version is so luxurious! The blue is a particularly beautiful shade - you’ve got an absolute stunner, Kat!


----------



## Gringach

Pink Sunshine said:


> That’s a beautiful Del Rey, Gringach; and a fabulous outfit, too! I have definite seller’s regret, after I sold my small milk chocolate  heavy suede DR ... They’re gorgeous bags: classic design, secure and with a great front pocket!



Many thanks for your kind words!
I agree, I absolutely love this style for its practicality and classic design


----------



## Gringach

Katinahat said:


> Love this bag Gringach! You always look stunning in your modelling shots with your bags! Can’t wait to see the new ones!
> 
> How was the rest of your holiday?



Thank you so much! I will try do some more 
I saw that you started a conversation about our love for Mulberry and on my side, I can say it is still very strong but more for the Emma Hill era.. However, I think that they are doing nice bags at the moment and I specially love the outfits from Coca.
The holiday was great, although the place was crowded. But we enjoyed it a lot and have already booked our little but comfy chalet for next year


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much! I will try do some more
> I saw that you started a conversation about our love for Mulberry and on my side, I can say it is still very strong but more for the Emma Hill era.. However, I think that they are doing nice bags at the moment and I specially love the outfits from Coca.
> The holiday was great, although the place was crowded. But we enjoyed it a lot and have already booked our little but comfy chalet for next year


I’m glad you had a fabulous holiday - I wonder how many people are going to be travelling over the next few months! We tend to stay in the UK, to accommodate our dogs, but our girls have got school trips planned to France, Belgium and Rome this year ...
I agree about the Emma Hill years! After the Nicholas Knightly Classic Bayswater (still _the_ iconic Mulb, imho!) I’m definitely an Emma Hill girl: Lily, Alexa, Del Rey, Willow etc ... Did she also design the hairy Harriet and adapt the original Bays into the SBS?  


Gringach said:


> Thank you so much! I will try do some more
> I saw that you started a conversation about our love for Mulberry and on my side, I can say it is still very strong but more for the Emma Hill era.. However, I think that they are doing nice bags at the moment and I specially love the outfits from Coca.
> The holiday was great, although the place was crowded. But we enjoyed it a lot and have already booked our little but comfy chalet for next year


----------



## Ludmilla

Katinahat said:


> Wow, that is a comprehensive system. Well done! You have a lot more to track than me. My list is mostly Mulberry and Coach with a few others. It’s at about 20 but a few of those I don’t really use and keep for sentimental reasons or for my daughters to use.  I only just started tracking last year and added the pie this year.
> 
> My sheet is on Numbers on my iPhone. It’s a very simple plus 1 for each time I wear in a month a bit like your Evernote. The pie is linked to that so I only had to set it up once and it’s all automatically linked now. After that it’s all complete so no further analysis is needed, although that does sound fun! As the weather improves I’m thinking my pie will have some additional pink and other lighter sections as I tend to use these bags in the summer.
> 
> Only issue is that my bag spreadsheet on Numbers keeps freezing/crashing and the whole app has to be deleted and reinstalled to fix it. Really frustrating! Fortunately, it’s all on the cloud so when I reinstall the app and the spreadsheet is recovered it is working after that. Hopefully they’ll fix the bug!





msd_bags said:


> I have difficulty using spreadsheets on my phone!  I envy you!  But I understand that we do difficult stuff for the love of bags, lol!



I am tracking my bags, too. But you are all beating me! 
Very cool sheets and statistics!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Ludmilla said:


> I am tracking my bags, too. But you are all beating me!
> Very cool sheets and statistics!


I’m left reeling by such tech brains! I could do a handwritten one, but I like the pretty coloured pie chart and, frankly, just need a list of bags against a calendar of dates. It can’t be that tricky, but ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Pink Sunshine said:


> I’m left reeling by such tech brains! I could do a handwritten one, but I like the pretty coloured pie chart and, frankly, just need a list of bags against a calendar of dates. It can’t be that tricky, but ...


Hehe. Yes! I am only doing a lighter version - just counting cost/wear.


----------



## IntheOcean

Gringach said:


> Me and my new Navy Del Rey
> I have lots of new Mulb babies to present but I am waiting for the last one to arrive to do so


Beautiful bag! And I really like the dress, too, and how you styled everything.


----------



## Katinahat

Pink Sunshine said:


> I’m left reeling by such tech brains! I could do a handwritten one, but I like the pretty coloured pie chart and, frankly, just need a list of bags against a calendar of dates. It can’t be that tricky, but ...


I’m sure you can do it! 

That’s how I started tracking mine. The rest just kind of evolved from seeing what other people do. Fortunately I use spreadsheets a lot at work. Handbag tracking is much more interesting!


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much! I will try do some more
> I saw that you started a conversation about our love for Mulberry and on my side, I can say it is still very strong but more for the Emma Hill era.. However, I think that they are doing nice bags at the moment and I specially love the outfits from Coca.
> The holiday was great, although the place was crowded. But we enjoyed it a lot and have already booked our little but comfy chalet for next year


Glad you are still feeling the love for Mulberry and that you had a great holiday!


----------



## Katinahat

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes! I am only doing a lighter version - just counting cost/wear.


That’s a good way to track!


----------



## Ruxby

Portobello


----------



## Katinahat

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4682850
> 
> Portobello


Great picture. Love the way the wood contrasts with the leather but all so natural. How are you finding this bag? It’s a completely new style isn’t it?


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Great picture. Love the way the wood contrasts with the leather but all so natural. How are you finding this bag? It’s a completely new style isn’t it?


I agree! It looks like a work of art! 
I haven’t seen this style before; it looks very sophisticated!


----------



## IntheOcean

Ruxby said:


> View attachment 4682850
> 
> Portobello


Beautiful photo of a beautiful bag


----------



## vesna

My old Darvin Bays workhorse


----------



## Pink Sunshine

vesna said:


> My old Darvin Bays workhorse


Darwin leather is a real throwback to Mulberry’s glory days! She still looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Gringach

With my beloved Alexa end of last week and my adored Small Suffolk this week


----------



## Gringach

Pink Sunshine said:


> I’m glad you had a fabulous holiday - I wonder how many people are going to be travelling over the next few months! We tend to stay in the UK, to accommodate our dogs, but our girls have got school trips planned to France, Belgium and Rome this year ...
> I agree about the Emma Hill years! After the Nicholas Knightly Classic Bayswater (still _the_ iconic Mulb, imho!) I’m definitely an Emma Hill girl: Lily, Alexa, Del Rey, Willow etc ... Did she also design the hairy Harriet and adapt the original Bays into the SBS?



Hopefully, the trips of your children are later this year!


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> With my beloved Alexa end of last week and my adored Small Suffolk this week


Love your Alexa so much! I don’t know the Suffolk as a style but it looks fabulous! Love your styling. ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> Hopefully, the trips of your children are later this year!


Indeed, it’s all gone a bit crazy everywhere. Travel is bound to be disrupted. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## msd_bags

Gringach said:


> With my beloved Alexa end of last week and my adored Small Suffolk this week


Beautiful outfits and bags!!! Particularly like the Suffolk style!


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

My Darley Cosmetic Pouch in Oxblood ...still contemplating a Bayswater Tote in Black


----------



## J.A.N.

I haven’t been on here for such a long time but have just bought this beauty.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mulberry Micro Seaton in black shiny croc.


----------



## J.A.N.

Here’s what fits inside


----------



## Katinahat

I’ve only really been carrying Mini Cara on my daily walks. The backpack style is most practical and I don’t need much. No need for anything else.  I don’t stop or touch anything so no need to disinfect the bag after use! I just like to take a few things in case I need them - which I never do!


----------



## RebeccaClements

Out for my daily walk today with the newest addition to my mulberry family. My beautiful Ochre Darwin Bayswater. A sprinkle of sunshine.


----------



## sbb2006

The past month I have been using the Lily in tan, purchased just before shutdown here in Aus.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I don’t use any of my designer bags now during the Covid-19 pandemy, but I let this beauty get a bit of sun during a car trip today The gorgeous oversized postman lock clutch


----------



## IntheOcean

RebeccaClements said:


> Out for my daily walk today with the newest addition to my mulberry family. My beautiful Ochre Darwin Bayswater. A sprinkle of sunshine.


Such a beautiful color! Perfect for this bag.


----------



## IHeartMulbs

My old faithful. It's the only daytime bag I have at the moment. Sold all my others that I wasn't using to buy a small quilted Darley and Bays Clutch for evening wear. I just don't swap my daytime bags anymore, don't have time! And nothing beats the practicality of this Bays tote.


----------



## wee drop o bush

I’m shielding because of my asthma so I’m not carrying any bags at the minute, but just before the lockdown I had changed over to my Apricot Effie satchel


----------



## wee drop o bush

I purchased my Effie in 2013, she still looks good[emoji3531]


----------



## Ludmilla

Bays for grocery shopping today. Happy Saturday and stay safe, all!


----------



## ksuromax

my new-to-me reg Lily in Oxblood


----------



## elvisfan4life

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 4719128
> 
> I purchased my Effie in 2013, she still looks good[emoji3531]


good to see you again how are you doing??? Do you still have my email or facebook?? Would be great to get in touch


----------



## wee drop o bush

elvisfan4life said:


> good to see you again how are you doing??? Do you still have my email or facebook?? Would be great to get in touch



Hiya  thank you for the nice comment, I’m not sure tbh, could you DM me your email and Facebook


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase couldnt reist Mulberry Mini Seaton Tobacco brown/Cognac.


----------



## elisabettaverde

J.A.N. said:


> New purchase couldnt reist Mulberry Mini Seston Tobacco brown/Cognac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740579
> View attachment 4740578
> View attachment 4740577



How adorable!! I just love this style.  I’ve been eyeing this sale myself.  How does the embossed leather feel?


----------



## J.A.N.

elisabettaverde said:


> How adorable!! I just love this style.  I’ve been eyeing this sale myself.  How does the embossed leather feel?



Me too.
Its such a luxurious look.
Feels really good. I have the micro in black also.
Love this look and leather and it reminds me of a Kelly.


----------



## sbb2006

My new Alexa in Clay today. I was not meant to be buying any more bags this next 12 months but I was ecstatic to see it in the stores!


----------



## rockdiva

tannc said:


> My little red Alexa with Harrods tote as lunch bag
> View attachment 4567749



I'm in love!


----------



## rockdiva

sbb2006 said:


> My new Alexa in Clay today. I was not meant to be buying any more bags this next 12 months but I was ecstatic to see it in the stores!



I saw your thread on the return of Lexy, please post pics of your beauty when you can


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy.


----------



## Foofan

Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Red Ochre just arrived this morning courtesy of the lovely Shian at NPN. Very happy and such a lovely early Birthday Present to myself after 2 miserable months on furlough before finally being made redundant...


----------



## msd_bags

Foofan said:


> View attachment 4775874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry Small Zipped Bayswater in Red Ochre just arrived this morning courtesy of the lovely Shian at NPN. Very happy and such a lovely early Birthday Present to myself after 2 miserable months on furlough before finally being made redundant...


This bag is soooo beautiful!!


----------



## bluecoffee0

cecilienor said:


> Small Darley Satchel and Gucci Bloom scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574482


hey! just bought this bag online. What fits on it? What do you use it for?


----------



## ksuromax

Lily in Oxblood


----------



## Navajo princess

ksuromax said:


> Lily in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 4780551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780552


Stunning bag and the patina on the leather is what it's all about!


----------



## ksuromax

Navajo princess said:


> Stunning bag and the patina on the leather is what it's all about!


thank you


----------



## ksuromax

again her


----------



## coolmelondew

brought Alexa bag out on a coffee run


----------



## CPrincessUK

Gosh it’s been ages since I’ve posted anything on this forum. I haven’t used any of my mulberry bags since March when lockdown began as I’ve been working from home and then on maternity leave. I didn’t want to take any of my lovely bags to antenatal appointments (as though the bags can catch covid!) so used a longchamp tote instead. Wonder if any of the old timers (like me who were most active on the forum between 2010 and 2013) are still around. Good to see the Alexa is back.


----------



## CPrincessUK

coolmelondew said:


> brought Alexa bag out on a coffee run
> 
> View attachment 4846515


So stunning


----------



## CPrincessUK

ksuromax said:


> again her
> 
> View attachment 4783657


Looks great.


----------



## AAngela

coolmelondew said:


> brought Alexa bag out on a coffee run
> 
> View attachment 4846515


I have this bag too. Still love it


----------



## Pink Sunshine

ksuromax said:


> Lily in Oxblood
> 
> View attachment 4780551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780552


Gorgeous bag and super cute photos!


----------



## ksuromax

Pink Sunshine said:


> Gorgeous bag and super cute photos!


thank you


----------



## rockdiva

My mini Lexy having a rest after going shopping with me this morning.


----------



## qann77

One of my oldest bags that I still use  ... Mulberry maisie (with snakeskin emboss at the sides) oak shoulder bag. Not sure why this design isn’t popular ... Its one of my fav... The leather is still so fantastic...


----------



## Taimi

qann77 said:


> One of my oldest bags that I still use  ... Mulberry maisie (with snakeskin emboss at the sides) oak shoulder bag. Not sure why this design isn’t popular ... Its one of my fav... The leather is still so fantastic...
> 
> View attachment 4859485


I have this one too! I bought it preloved from the Labels most wanted some years ago and it really is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## rockdiva

My mini again, out for some errands


----------



## Katinahat

New rereleased Mulberry Alexa for work today.


----------



## Katinahat

Still with new Alexa but this time into town. Still loving this bag and wishing I could carry her more!


----------



## Selenet

My Mulberry wallet is always with me! Can be also used as a clutch as it fots my phone.


----------



## 24shaz

Only went as far as the local shop, but Raspberry Lexie accompanied me


----------



## coolmelondew

in office with my workhorse bag


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Only went as far as the local shop, but Raspberry Lexie accompanied me


Love the Lexie and a totally gorgeous colour!


----------



## Bostonbean84

Using the Scotchgrain Tote I received for Christmas.  I love this bag so much ❤️


----------



## PurseLove2021

Hi everyone!  Does anyone know about the leather on the new Alexa?  It looks thicker and not as slouchy as the original.  Also, is the oversized way too large?  I’m thinking of buying this bag in the chestnut and want to make sure it’s a good choice.  Any information and advice would be greatly appreciated  Thank you!


----------



## ksuromax

My old reg size Alexa, soft and slouchy but a work horse!


----------



## Taimi

My bag of the week. I have two Cecily bags, this and the mint green. Love them!


----------



## phoebe_chen

Feeling cozy with this Topshop coat and the mini alexa in Chestnut


----------



## Amandines

Travelling with my Bayswater for Mac with my mac and my files, my SBS with my small stuff and my XL Bays with my clothes for the weekend ♥️


----------



## Navajo princess

Amandines said:


> Travelling with my Bayswater for Mac with my mac and my files, my SBS with my small stuff and my XL Bays with my clothes for the weekend ♥


Beautiful, and the patina on them is absolutely gorgeous.  This is a reminder to me to use the three Mulberry bags that I have in the oak NVT leather more often so that they get a similar patina because that's why I bought them!


----------



## elisabettaverde

The small Seaton is a delightful bag to carry and a good size for the excursions.


----------



## Navajo princess

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5014338
> View attachment 5014339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small Seaton is a delightful bag to carry and a good size for the excursions.


Gorgeous bag and a stunning photograph.  I have two mini Seatons and yes they are really nice bags, very elegant and a pleasure to use which I tend to carry at weekends as the mini size is too small as an everyday bag.  I note that Mulberry seem to have discontinued the Seaton so I'm glad I got mine last year in the summer sale.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Navajo princess said:


> Gorgeous bag and a stunning photograph.  I have two mini Seatons and yes they are really nice bags, very elegant and a pleasure to use which I tend to carry at weekends as the mini size is too small as an everyday bag.  I note that Mulberry seem to have discontinued the Seaton so I'm glad I got mine last year in the summer sale.



Thank you.  I got mine too last sale season!  I love ❤️ this shape; the only drawback is that the top handle is a bit snug, but it’s so classy and unique.


----------



## jomjun

Have been using this bag for weeks! It’s just a perfect size and goes with pretty much everything! - Mini Zipped Bayswater in Oak!


----------



## Amandines

jomjun said:


> Have been using this bag for weeks! It’s just a perfect size and goes with pretty much everything! - Mini Zipped Bayswater in Oak!
> 
> View attachment 5022330


Love the hand sanitizer-thingy! Link please?


----------



## jomjun

Amandines said:


> Love the hand sanitizer-thingy! Link please?



Thanks! I got a set from Amazon. I also found them at TJ Maxx recently as well


----------



## Amandines

jomjun said:


> Thanks! I got a set from Amazon. I also found them at TJ Maxx recently as well


Thanks! All the things you never thought you would need a year ago...


----------



## jomjun

Amandines said:


> Thanks! All the things you never thought you would need a year ago...



I know!


----------



## phoebe_chen

Mulberry is partnering with Vestiaire Collective bringing all the revamped classics (lots of old models) available for purchase from the Mulberry exchange program!






						The Mulberry Exchange | Mulberry Green | Mulberry | Mulberry
					

Mulberry Exchange is designed to match authenticated and beautifully restored classics with a new owner, ensuring that a humble bag can have many lives.




					www.mulberry.com


----------



## Savy

Oak alexa!


----------



## Alex R

CPrincessUK said:


> Gosh it’s been ages since I’ve posted anything on this forum. I haven’t used any of my mulberry bags since March when lockdown began as I’ve been working from home and then on maternity leave. I didn’t want to take any of my lovely bags to antenatal appointments (as though the bags can catch covid!) so used a longchamp tote instead. Wonder if any of the old timers (like me who were most active on the forum between 2010 and 2013) are still around. Good to see the Alexa is back.


CPrincess, glad to see you're still around! Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## jaskg144

First outing with my mini Seaton


----------



## autumn369

jasmynh1 said:


> First outing with my mini Seaton


LOVE this color!


----------



## Bostonbean84

Happy Easter! Taking Porcelain Blue bayswater out for the day


----------



## jiearth

Here it is my first Mulberry Anthony Oxblood


----------



## the_baglover

jiearth said:


> Here it is my first Mulberry Anthony Oxblood
> View attachment 5051729
> View attachment 5051733


It's gorgeous. Is this the normal size?


----------



## jiearth

the_baglover said:


> It's gorgeous. Is this the normal size?


yes i think so. I attach the detail for u.


----------



## the_baglover

jiearth said:


> yes i think so. I attach the detail for u.
> View attachment 5053923


Thank you! I am thinking about which size to order.


----------



## jiearth

the_baglover said:


> Thank you! I am thinking about which size to order.


Actually, I think small antony is more cute and my bag is a bit too big. anyway, can’t wait to see ur bag


----------



## the_baglover

jiearth said:


> Actually, I think small antony is more cute and my bag is a bit too big. anyway, can’t wait to see ur bag


It's cute but won't work for me as it's too small. Might get the same size as yours.


----------



## Taimi

My mole grey medium Lily with Iris handle, works quite well in my opinion.


----------



## Bostonbean84

Porcelain Blue to add some brightness to this cloudy Saturday morning


----------



## ksuromax

Bostonbean84 said:


> Porcelain Blue to add some brightness to this cloudy Saturday morning


gorgeous blue!


----------



## Thellie

Taimi said:


> My mole grey medium Lily with Iris handle, works quite well in my opinion.
> View attachment 5058008
> 
> View attachment 5058009


wow what an imaginative idea, and so so useful for medium Lily’s.  I’m sorry I’ll have to copy.  May I ask which size handle have you used?


----------



## catweazle




----------



## Bostonbean84

ksuromax said:


> gorgeous blue!


Thank you I love it so much.  I’m usually more into neutral color bags but this color makes me so happy


----------



## Taimi

Thellie said:


> wow what an imaginative idea, and so so useful for medium Lily’s.  I’m sorry I’ll have to copy.  May I ask which size handle have you used?


It’s the small size.  It works really well with the Lily.


----------



## jp23

Bostonbean84 said:


> Happy Easter! Taking Porcelain Blue bayswater out for the day





Bostonbean84 said:


> Porcelain Blue to add some brightness to this cloudy Saturday morning


Love to see these beautiful brights!


----------



## phoebe_chen

This shoe/bag combo on repeat


----------



## Slowhand

Oak Ledbury with cross-body strap.


----------



## NG99

My Rockley


----------



## morejunkny

Taimi said:


> My mole grey medium Lily with Iris handle, works quite well in my opinion.
> View attachment 5058008
> 
> View attachment 5058009



I love this idea, which size handle is this?


----------



## Taimi

morejunkny said:


> I love this idea, which size handle is this?


It’s the small size.


----------



## jp23

soft buffelo Lexi ❤️


----------



## asmurrell07

Love the handle


----------



## 24shaz

Still WFH so don‘t know if it counts as carrying, but this arrived this morning via the mulberry exchange programme. On close inspection there are some small scuffs to the leather and a discreet R stamped on the inside (which I guess denotes it’s refurbished), but overall it’s in lovely condition.


----------



## behindtheseams

Carrying this beautiful bag (from the Memorial Day sale):




It's my first Mulberry piece and I'm absolutely obsessed! I love the option to switch between the top handle and the shoulder chain. It's nice how Mulberry includes a clochette and spring-loaded "lock" but I don't think I'd actually use them. The one downside though is that the bag doesn't fit a continental wallet due to the shape of the opening. Not a dealbreaker, but I thought I'd share that since the dimensions provided on the website would seem to suggest otherwise.


----------



## behindtheseams

24shaz said:


> Still WFH so don‘t know if it counts as carrying, but this arrived this morning via the mulberry exchange programme. On close inspection there are some small scuffs to the leather and a discreet R stamped on the inside (which I guess denotes it’s refurbished), but overall it’s in lovely condition.



What a stunning bag! This is the first I've heard of the Mulberry Exchange Programme. Is it only available in the UK?


----------



## 24shaz

behindtheseams said:


> What a stunning bag! This is the first I've heard of the Mulberry Exchange Programme. Is it only available in the UK?


I’m not sure if it’s available elsewhere, does anyone else know? Mulberry have have been recycling used bags instore for a few months and launched preloved bag sales online in the UK store about a month ago


----------



## morejunkny

behindtheseams said:


> What a stunning bag! This is the first I've heard of the Mulberry Exchange Programme. Is it only available in the UK?





24shaz said:


> I’m not sure if it’s available elsewhere, does anyone else know? Mulberry have have been recycling used bags instore for a few months and launched preloved bag sales online in the UK store about a month ago



I have turned in a number of handbags at the NYC store, where I have also seen Exchange bags for sale.


----------



## elvisfan4life

This old girl 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
came out the cupboard today to cheer me up


----------



## elvisfan4life

Slowhand said:


> Oak Ledbury with cross-body strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5081292


Cool idea I never use mine as it has no strap


----------



## Purse Chakra

Loving my Oversized Portobello Tote


----------



## Bostonbean84

Oak Amberley....quickly become one of my most used Mulberrys


----------



## teikrub

Me and my new mini Anthony.


----------



## Liliuminella

The only Mulberry I've got


----------



## ksuromax

elvisfan4life said:


> This old girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5123681
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> came out the cupboard today to cheer me up


what a red!


----------



## Taimi

Deer brown Alexa with chain strap.


----------



## jaskg144

Mini seaton today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Darling Darley today


----------



## Gringach

My beloved Alexa


----------



## cecilienor

Black Lily today


----------



## IntheOcean

jasmynh1 said:


> Mini seaton today
> View attachment 5146455


What a pretty color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

ksuromax said:


> i'd recommend a Lily is goatsking if you like sturdiness


Thank you dear O, this is very valuable insight for me!


----------



## fsadeli

OG Chocolate Alexa out and about!


----------



## GAN

Using this baywaters mini bagpack today at work and at lunch 
It is mini but light, easy and comfortable to wear.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

GAN said:


> It is mini but light, easy and comfortable to wear.


It looks great!


----------



## Floridy

A vintage grove Ledbury in aqua! it is lighter and smaller than the SBS.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Floridy said:


> A vintage grove Ledbury in aqua! it is lighter and smaller than the SBS.


This bag looks so chic and I actually love this very spring-ish color. Goes so well with your outfit.


----------



## elisabettaverde

I pulled out my small Leighton for the first time in over a year.  This is such a great style to me, so unusual.


----------



## coolmelondew

having a really hot and sunny day with my Alexa


----------



## hoopsie

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5185222
> 
> I pulled out my small Leighton for the first time in over a year.  This is such a great style to me, so unusual.


love this so much!


----------



## hoopsie

Would anyone be willing to do mod shots??? I am feeling like I have no idea what to wear at moment and it would be lovely to see how the bags work with your outfits.  I promise I will post too


----------



## hoopsie

school run and taking my camera bag out to run errands in town.


----------



## ajde.adam

Here’s my companion for today while running errands. Been really into shopping tote-style bags lately so when I saw this preloved I had to get it. I added a leather charm to the bag as well for a little accent color.


----------



## hoopsie

I love it, really nice.  Is it comfortable to wear?  What's it like without having a closure?   Does it feel secure?


----------



## ajde.adam

hoopsie said:


> I love it, really nice.  Is it comfortable to wear?  What's it like without having a closure?   Does it feel secure?



 If this question is for me, I’ve only used it a few times. The leather is really soft so you can really stuff the bag. I wanted a little more structure on the base and front/back, so I added an organizer and I love how much wider the bag looks now. I’m okay without having a closure as I’m able to find what I need easily. I probably wouldn’t feel too comfortable using it in crowded places though as it’s so easy to reach in.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

My regular lily. Love its red hue, so apt for the holidays.


----------



## hoopsie

so pretty!   dressed up with black, smart for out and about when casual too.



frenziedhandbag said:


> My regular lily. Love its red hue, so apt for the holidays.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hoopsie said:


> so pretty!   dressed up with black, smart for out and about when casual too.


You are so right. I love chain bags but had let go of so many other brands as the chains are either too heavy or they look too dressed up with casual outfits. This is my one and only Mulberry but I love how it can be both dressed up and down. It is so lightweight and the chains are so comfortable. Roomy too. Ticks all the right boxes for me.


----------



## Purse Chakra

Love the oversized Portobello style -- so perfectly smooshy. I use a Samorga insert, and it helps her to have a firm base while maintaining the slouch that I love so much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Purse Chakra said:


> Love the oversized Portobello style -- so perfectly smooshy.


The leather looks so smooshy. Love the color too!


----------



## janetaz

Carried my medium black Lily today. What a beautiful, easy bag to use. I enjoy the smoosh factor, haha! I sold my Chanel jumbo and replaced it with the Lily. Best decision of 2021.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

janetaz said:


> What a beautiful, easy bag to use.


Once I started to use my regular lily, I find it so hard to change out of it. It is light and yet spacious enough for what I carry.


----------



## janetaz

frenziedhandbag said:


> Once I started to use my regular lily, I find it so hard to change out of it. It is light and yet spacious enough for what I carry.


It’s a really awesome bag isn’t it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

janetaz said:


> It’s a really awesome bag isn’t it?


It really is!


----------



## gina1023

Mulberry Green Alexa on repeat since Christmas and might have a Crimson Alexa on the way


----------



## Katinahat

I love you are all carrying Lily’s and Alexa’s. As a massive Mulberry fan these are my two favourite bag styles. Alexa is so roomy and a great causal or work bag. Lily, I use my black with silver hardware mostly for going out but my oak in the original nvt leather works perfectly for smart or causal events. It is a great bag as it’s one of the few smaller bags I’ve found that fits a long purse. The chain looks good and is very versatile. 

I carried my black Lily and black Alexa this week. These are photos I’ve used before.


----------



## hoopsie

Lily bags are so lovely - great to hear you guys are enjoying them.x


----------



## Katinahat

This week, Mulberry and winter boots.
Alexa, Bayswater and Small Bayswater Satchel.


----------



## Katinahat

And Alexa Icon today:


----------



## Katinahat

Black Seaton today for work. 


I don’t often see this style in the full size with other people.


----------



## Yuki85

Katinahat said:


> Black Seaton today for work.
> View attachment 5300052
> 
> I don’t often see this style in the full size with other people.



Hi would you mind to take more pics of the bag. How do you like it? How is the leather?? I cant decide the seaton in black or celine mini belt bag in black!!! Decisions, decisions since there are not that many reviews on the seaton and we dont have a store here in Vienna. so I cant even try it out. 

Love your bag!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## 24shaz

Yuki85 said:


> Hi would you mind to take more pics of the bag. How do you like it? How is the leather?? I cant decide the seaton in black or celine mini belt bag in black!!! Decisions, decisions since there are not that many reviews on the seaton and we dont have a store here in Vienna. so I cant even try it out.
> 
> Love your bag!!!! Thank you!!!


Interested in this too, never seen a Seaton in the flesh, it looks Bays-sized in that photo, is it as big as that? Lovely bag.


----------



## Katinahat

Yuki85 said:


> Hi would you mind to take more pics of the bag. How do you like it? How is the leather?? I cant decide the seaton in black or celine mini belt bag in black!!! Decisions, decisions since there are not that many reviews on the seaton and we dont have a store here in Vienna. so I cant even try it out.
> 
> Love your bag!!!! Thank you!!!





24shaz said:


> Interested in this too, never seen a Seaton in the flesh, it looks Bays-sized in that photo, is it as big as that? Lovely bag.


Thanks both of you. It is a lovely bag. I’ve had it a few years and carried it constantly for a good year and a half precovid. There isn’t a mark on it as the leather is so thick and gorgeous so I’d say it’s more durable than most bags. It’s much more structured than most mulberry bags and has a divided interior with pockets. It’s brilliant for work but you’d struggle to get anything more than a small laptop in because of the divider. It’s similar sized to a Bayswater, slightly taller but slightly narrower in all directions. 

Some modelling shots:





Some size comparisons. Black Alexa and Grey Bayswater. 






And close ups.


----------



## Yuki85

Katinahat said:


> Thanks both of you. It is a lovely bag. I’ve had it a few years and carried it constantly for a good year and a half precovid. There isn’t a mark on it as the leather is so thick and gorgeous so I’d say it’s more durable than most bags. It’s much more structured than most mulberry bags and has a divided interior with pockets. It’s brilliant for work but you’d struggle to get anything more than a small laptop in because of the divider. It’s similar sized to a Bayswater, slightly taller but slightly narrower in all directions.
> 
> Some modelling shots:
> 
> View attachment 5301062
> View attachment 5301063
> 
> 
> Some size comparisons. Black Alexa and Grey Bayswater.
> 
> View attachment 5301065
> View attachment 5301070
> View attachment 5301066
> 
> 
> And close ups.
> 
> View attachment 5301072
> View attachment 5301074
> View attachment 5301075
> View attachment 5301076


OMG how come I didn’t see this bag in the past!! Now you made me wanna to get it  I love bags with compartments!!! I also love the color of your bayswater ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Katinahat

Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue


----------



## hoopsie

Simple, low-key camera bag with chain strap for a change!  I have got so much wear from this over last few weeks but have just packed away after a wee wipe so I can use use LV canvas and epi pochette accessoires.


----------



## hoopsie

Katinahat said:


> Bayswater Tote in Sea Blue
> 
> View attachment 5302252


I almost bought a darley satchel in this colour a few years ago - i love this colour and your tote is beautiful.


----------



## hoopsie

Katinahat said:


> This week, Mulberry and winter boots.
> Alexa, Bayswater and Small Bayswater Satchel.
> View attachment 5296945
> 
> View attachment 5296947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296948


Loving your styling shots too!  I just find Mulberry so easy to wear everyday x


----------



## Katinahat

hoopsie said:


> Loving your styling shots too!  I just find Mulberry so easy to wear everyday x


Thanks so much. I agree. Mulberry carries well for every kind of day!


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa in a cafe on her first outing. Worn with black coat, jeans, long boots and a bright pink woolly hat!


----------



## Katinahat

And still with Seaton for work.


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Cara. Do you think they might bring this one back too. This is a good size but I’d be interested in the regular in a different colour too. Maybe oak or oxblood.


----------



## sammb

hoopsie said:


> Simple, low-key camera bag with chain strap for a change!  I have got so much wear from this over last few weeks but have just packed away after a wee wipe so I can use use LV canvas and epi pochette accessoires.


Ooh love the chain strap, is that a Handbag Angels conversion kit if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PeanutB

Katinahat said:


> Mini Cara. Do you think they might bring this one back too. This is a good size but I’d be interested in the regular in a different colour too. Maybe oak or oxblood.


If they bring it back (not sure it’s possible because CD branding contract may have had some time limit clause or whatever - I expect her agents negotiate hard!) they could easily charge double the original prices now. It’s become an icon bag IMO.


----------



## hoopsie

sammb said:


> Ooh love the chain strap, is that a Handbag Angels conversion kit if you don't mind me asking?


hi there, no conversion kit needed.  it came with a leather strap but i like the chain for a change!  it's just a little chain i found on amazon


----------



## cecilienor

Oak Lily


----------



## Katinahat

cecilienor said:


> Oak Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324367


Beautiful! I’ve just packed my oak Lily to take away in a trip. Lovely bag that works well with many clothes. Mine has a different leather I think.


----------



## cecilienor

Katinahat said:


> Beautiful! I’ve just packed my oak Lily to take away in a trip. Lovely bag that works well with many clothes. Mine has a different leather I think.


Thank you! I agree, Lily is such a lovely bag. This leather is Natural Grain Leather. I would prefer the «old» oak NVT leather, but bought this recently and it was the only leather available at that time in oak. Wish you a nice trip with your Lily!


----------



## Katinahat

cecilienor said:


> Thank you! I agree, Lily is such a lovely bag. This leather is Natural Grain Leather. I would prefer the «old» oak NVT leather, but bought this recently and it was the only leather available at that time in oak. Wish you a nice trip with your Lily!


Ah yes, mine is an NVT bought at a Heathrow in 2018. Think I was lucky to get it. I love yours too though. And thank you.


----------



## Miss60s

Loulou-falk said:


> Somerset tote in Oak, keep going back to it as it’s my favourite


Hi!

Would you know when the Somerset totes were produced?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hoopsie

last week i wore this bayswater clutch for errands and around town.  i picked it up in the sale a few years ago as a "special purchase" and know it wasn't in the main collections for a season but i love it.  it actually holds loads, phone, cards and a flat-shaped bottle of hand sanitiser.  greys aren't a perfect match but i still enjoy them the combination.


----------



## Katinahat

hoopsie said:


> last week i wore this bayswater clutch for errands and around town.  i picked it up in the sale a few years ago as a "special purchase" and know it wasn't in the main collections for a season but i love it.  it actually holds loads, phone, cards and a flat-shaped bottle of hand sanitiser.  greys aren't a perfect match but i still enjoy them the combination.
> View attachment 5326722


Fabulous colour! I don’t think it matters what kind of collection it was. It’s beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

Oak NVT Lily on holiday with sandals ready for evening out.


----------



## hoopsie

Katinahat said:


> Oak NVT Lily on holiday with sandals ready for evening out.
> View attachment 5326736


ooooh  *swoon*  love your lily and everything else


----------



## Katinahat

hoopsie said:


> ooooh  *swoon*  love your lily and everything else


Thank you very much!


----------



## Katinahat

Two Alexas today. Black Icon for work and Pink Mini at the dentist (because well, why not!?!).


----------



## tomatolover.99

Katinahat said:


> Two Alexas today. Black Icon for work and Pink Mini at the dentist (because well, why not!?!).
> 
> View attachment 5333815


They're so cute!! I want to get the regular Alexa in black so bad, but I'm still a bit indecisive. I also can't really try any of them on as we don't have Mulberry where I am in Canada  Do you think it would be able to fit a small laptop (a surface) amongst a couple of other things? Also, how is the wear and tear? I'm also quite petite, and I'm worried that it might be a bit overwhelming on my frame. Do you find the regular Alexa, when full, to be quite bulky?


----------



## Katinahat

tomatolover.99 said:


> They're so cute!! I want to get the regular Alexa in black so bad, but I'm still a bit indecisive. I also can't really try any of them on as we don't have Mulberry where I am in Canada  Do you think it would be able to fit a small laptop (a surface) amongst a couple of other things? Also, how is the wear and tear? I'm also quite petite, and I'm worried that it might be a bit overwhelming on my frame. Do you find the regular Alexa, when full, to be quite bulky?


Hi there, happy to try to assist.

I’m not sure it would fit a laptop but I can try tomorrow. It definitely fits an iPad.

Wear and tear, I’ve had mine for a year and a quarter and there isn’t a mark in it. It gets reasonably good usage but was reduced by Covid for a bit as I didn’t want to get hand gel on the leather.

I’m quite petite too and the size works brilliantly for me. It’s a great sized day bag just slightly too small for an A4 folder for which I used a tote instead.
Here is a modelling shot I’ve posted before for you to see as I think this helps with size. 



My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. I love the easy relaxed but classy style. Some people find it slightly heavy or fiddly to get into but not me at all!


----------



## tomatolover.99

Katinahat said:


> Hi there, happy to try to assist.
> 
> I’m not sure it would fit a laptop but I can try tomorrow. It definitely fits an iPad.
> 
> Wear and tear, I’ve had mine for a year and a quarter and there isn’t a mark in it. It gets reasonably good usage but was reduced by Covid for a bit as I didn’t want to get hand gel on the leather.
> 
> I’m quite petite too and the size works brilliantly for me. It’s a great sized day bag just slightly too small for an A4 folder for which I used a tote instead.
> Here is a modelling shot I’ve posted before for you to see as I think this helps with size.
> View attachment 5334831
> 
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. I love the easy relaxed but classy style. Some people find it slightly heavy or fiddly to get into but not me at all!


Thanks so much!! I also love how relaxed yet refined it looks too. I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## 24shaz

Katinahat said:


> Hi there, happy to try to assist.
> 
> I’m not sure it would fit a laptop but I can try tomorrow. It definitely fits an iPad.
> 
> Wear and tear, I’ve had mine for a year and a quarter and there isn’t a mark in it. It gets reasonably good usage but was reduced by Covid for a bit as I didn’t want to get hand gel on the leather.
> 
> I’m quite petite too and the size works brilliantly for me. It’s a great sized day bag just slightly too small for an A4 folder for which I used a tote instead.
> Here is a modelling shot I’ve posted before for you to see as I think this helps with size.
> View attachment 5334831
> 
> 
> My Alexa’s are my favourite bags. I love the easy relaxed but classy style. Some people find it slightly heavy or fiddly to get into but not me at all!


Looks so good on you!

(I took black amberley out with me today, but forgot to take a picture, doh!)


----------



## Katinahat

tomatolover.99 said:


> Thanks so much!! I also love how relaxed yet refined it looks too. I can't wait to get my hands on it!


No problem. It is a lovely bag! Definitely doesn’t fit my laptop in it.


----------



## tomatolover.99

Katinahat said:


> No problem. It is a lovely bag! Definitely doesn’t fit my laptop in it.


My device is a small laptop/tablet hybrid, so I think I can make it work. I just can't resist the Alexa as an everyday bag as it is just so perfect!


----------



## Riezky

Posted in the general forum, but figured it belongs here


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mini, OG version


----------



## Katinahat

Riezky said:


> Posted in the general forum, but figured it belongs here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350626


I’m not a “green” person but if I was to wear green this deep colour would be it! The lovely Alexa looks wonderful in this shade! 


ccbaggirl89 said:


> Mini, OG version
> 
> View attachment 5350682


It is so lovely to see original Alexa still being loved and used. It’s beautiful!

I have a chestnut original I still use but she’s not that old. I squealed for joy when it was suddenly in the 2017 mulberry sales after they had discontinued it!

I am so glad they brought this wonderful iconic bag back.


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

Mini Alexa in chalk. To me she is perfection. So comfortable and so iconic. ❤️


----------



## Katinahat

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> Mini Alexa in chalk. To me she is perfection. So comfortable and so iconic. ❤


Couldn’t agree more! A beautiful bag in a shade that allows her to simply glow!


----------



## hoopsie

beautiful alexas of late on here!  i really want one in chestnut but am really on a spending embargo!  would also love a mulberry in a lilac shade too.  loving mulberry at the moment, it's low key, understated and just wearable!  a day at home today but used this while popping out to get a few jobs crossed off the list.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My first Mulberry, my new Mini Alexa. 
Love it sooo much!


----------



## hoopsie

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Mulberry, my new Mini Alexa.
> Love it sooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368585


Me too!


----------



## ryukafroo

With me at the kids tumbling class!


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> My first Mulberry, my new Mini Alexa.
> Love it sooo much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368585





ryukafroo said:


> With me at the kids tumbling class!


Great to see Alexas old and new being worn! I had my mini with me today:


----------



## Riezky

Croc Alexa


----------



## 24shaz

Daria iPhone 4 messenger from 2011ish, sadly this no longer fits any current phone! We were at gig and didn’t want to carry a proper bag, managed to squeeze a mask and sanitiser, cash, credit card, keys and the ticket into it (popped my phone in my pocket). Great to be using it again, it had been storage so long that the strap has kinks in.


----------



## Katinahat

Riezky said:


> Croc Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372377


I love your croc Alexa! It’s fabulous. Is it heavier than the regular leather?


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Daria iPhone 4 messenger from 2011ish, sadly this no longer fits any current phone! We were at gig and didn’t want to carry a proper bag, managed to squeeze a mask and sanitiser, cash, credit card, keys and the ticket into it (popped my phone in my pocket). Great to be using it again, it had been storage so long that the strap has kinks in.


Wow, it’s cute! Great to be using this again.


----------



## Katinahat

Cara as a backpack for walking with a friend.


----------



## Riezky

Katinahat said:


> I love your croc Alexa! It’s fabulous. Is it heavier than the regular leather?



Thank you! It is heavier than my polished buffalo, but actually pretty similar in weight to heavy grain!


----------



## 24shaz

Shiny oak leopard print Alexa


----------



## 24shaz

Amberley came as far as the shop today


----------



## jaskg144

Carrying my gorgeous heavy grain Antony today


----------



## hoopsie

jasmynh1 said:


> Carrying my gorgeous heavy grain Antony today
> View attachment 5394069


love the colour and texture - beautiful.x


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Amberley came as far as the shop today


I love the Amberley! Is it black or another dark colour? 


jasmynh1 said:


> Carrying my gorgeous heavy grain Antony today
> View attachment 5394069


Heavy grain leather works so well for this! I love the colour.


----------



## 24shaz

Katinahat said:


> I love the Amberley! Is it black or another dark colour?



it’s the plain black, it looks almost navy in some lights though!


----------



## 24shaz

Magenta Hanover from 2007


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Magenta Hanover from 2007


Mulberry and pink - two of my favourite things!


----------



## the_baglover

My new Anthony Messenger in burgundy. This is a large bag, much bigger than I thought with decent depth. I got it to use when travelling. The leather is gorgeous.


----------



## elisabettaverde

Belted Bayswater for my sorority conference.  This is a divine bag.


----------



## hoopsie

elisabettaverde said:


> View attachment 5409068
> 
> Belted Bayswater for my sorority conference.  This is a divine bag.


the colour is so pretty


----------



## Jordyaddict

My brand new mini Alexa I picked up last night.


----------



## hoopsie

Jordyaddict said:


> My brand new mini Alexa I picked up last night.
> View attachment 5412054


i love this!!!the colour is perfect


----------



## 24shaz

OG/classic black Alexa, 12 years old, needs stuffing or it turns into a puddle


----------



## Katinahat

Jordyaddict said:


> My brand new mini Alexa I picked up last night.
> View attachment 5412054


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ksuromax

i took them all out, but decided on a regular Lily in Oxblood for today, Medium Oxblood, Black and reg Pink are lined up and are waiting for their turns 
i'm seriously longing for another regular Lily...


----------



## scarlett79

Today is my Mini Alexa in black with silver hardware; she’s an old and slouchy girl but still a perfect everyday bag. Here she is with her younger sister, pinky mink soft fur print. Both preloved.


----------



## 24shaz

Another old Alexa, this one is from the second gen (?) which are a slightly stiffer buffalo leather, she doesn’t puddle when empty.


----------



## ksuromax

Before switching to the next one 
Reg Oxblood Lily


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Mullberry Blossom tote I think it's called...moved into her from a Proenza schouler PS1


----------



## 24shaz

After seeing the lovely new coral alexas I looked out my old watermelon mini, had forgotten how handy a size she is!


----------



## Katinahat

I’m thinking this should be a sticky thread at the top of our forum so it encourages those of us who regularly use their Mulberry bags to post them. Similar threads are sticky on other forums. I regularly pop in to see who has posted on the Mulberry forum but we are a little quieter than it was when I first joined TPF.


----------



## Katinahat

Amethyst Lizard Mini Amberley with Coach resin strap yesterday evening.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 5607654
> 
> Amethyst Lizard Mini Amberley with Coach resin strap yesterday evening.


What a gorgeous combo! I really like the burgundy and pink together.


----------



## Katinahat

Sunshine mama said:


> What a gorgeous combo! I really like the burgundy and pink together.


Why thank you, @Sunshine mama !


----------



## Miss60s

Wore this yesterday along with my Mulberry dress and vintage Chanel tweed.


----------



## 24shaz

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 5607654
> 
> Amethyst Lizard Mini Amberley with Coach resin strap yesterday evening.


Amazing!

How did you get the original strap off? I have an Amberley and can see the strap loops should open, but can’t work out how!


----------



## 24shaz

Miss60s said:


> Wore this yesterday along with my Mulberry dress and vintage Chanel tweed.
> 
> View attachment 5607848


Stunning!


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Amazing!
> 
> How did you get the original strap off? I have an Amberley and can see the strap loops should open, but can’t work out how!


The metal circle circles have a hinge and seem to just squeeze open relatively easily. I think it’s designed so you can use it as a clutch by removing the hardware and the strap but I just moved them enough to slide the crossbody strap off. I don’t think it’s just the mini that does this. I think they all can. Looking a pictures of the small it certainly seems to have a similar hinge.


----------



## Katinahat

Miss60s said:


> Wore this yesterday along with my Mulberry dress and vintage Chanel tweed.
> 
> View attachment 5607848


  This is absolutely stunning together!


----------



## 24shaz

Katinahat said:


> The metal circle circles have a hinge and seem to just squeeze open relatively easily. I think it’s designed so you can use it as a clutch by removing the hardware and the strap but I just moved them enough to slide the crossbody strap off. I don’t think it’s just the mini that does this. I think they all can. Looking a pictures of the small it certainly seems to have a similar hinge.
> View attachment 5607941
> 
> View attachment 5607942


Omg, so it does! Thankyou! I’d been trying to pull them apart, not push them inward


----------



## Katinahat

24shaz said:


> Omg, so it does! Thankyou! I’d been trying to pull them apart, not push them inward


Yippee! Now you can try all sorts of other options. I can’t wait to see!


----------



## Miss60s

Katinahat said:


> This is absolutely stunning together!


Thank you so much .


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Miss60s said:


> Wore this yesterday along with my Mulberry dress and vintage Chanel tweed.
> 
> View attachment 5607848


Love this. I haven’t bought a Mulberry bag for a very long time - what is this bag called please?


----------



## cecilienor

Oak small Anthony today.


----------



## littleblackbag

Wore my gorgeous mini Iris in grey, to a Christening couple of weeks ago. I absolutely adore this little bag. She’s so darn pretty!


----------



## Katinahat

littleblackbag said:


> Wore my gorgeous mini Iris in grey, to a Christening couple of weeks ago. I absolutely adore this little bag. She’s so darn pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626668


Both the bag and the outfit look wonderful! I hope you enjoyed the christening.


----------



## Katinahat

cecilienor said:


> Oak small Anthony today.
> 
> View attachment 5609697


This is such a classy looking bag. Love the pairing with the scarf.


----------



## Katinahat

Mini Alexa’s feeling hot.


----------



## littleblackbag

.


----------



## littleblackbag

Katinahat said:


> Both the bag and the outfit look wonderful! I hope you enjoyed the christening.


Thank you and I did


----------



## littleblackbag

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa’s feeling hot.
> View attachment 5633607


Love the mini Alexa. Still thinking about one. I love it in the dark green. Although your hot pink is one stunning!


----------



## 24shaz

Gracie came to the cinema today


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Katinahat said:


> Mini Alexa’s feeling hot.
> View attachment 5633607


What a beauty!


----------



## Pink Sunshine

24shaz said:


> Gracie came to the cinema today
> 
> View attachment 5658211


I like the extra pocket in this bag. Pom Pom London have been using this style for their Mayfair bag. How much can you get in it? What did you see at the cinema, btw?


----------



## Pink Sunshine

Pumpkin Bayswater has come out with me today. I’d forgotten how much I like her but she definitely needs an organiser!


----------



## 24shaz

Pink Sunshine said:


> I like the extra pocket in this bag. Pom Pom London have been using this style for their Mayfair bag. How much can you get in it? What did you see at the cinema, btw?


Ooh, I don’t know Pom Pom, will look them up!

Gracie is very compact, lily sized-ish, but I had my purse, ear pods/case, tissues, leather gloves, keys & phone & still had a little room spare. The wee pocket at the front has credit card slots, it’s the only mulberry bag I own that has that.

We saw Wakanda Forever, which I really enjoyed


----------



## Pink Sunshine

24shaz said:


> Ooh, I don’t know Pom Pom, will look them up!
> 
> Gracie is very compact, lily sized-ish, but I had my purse, ear pods/case, tissues, leather gloves, keys & phone & still had a little room spare. The wee pocket at the front has credit card slots, it’s the only mulberry bag I own that has that.
> 
> We saw Wakanda Forever, which I really enjoyed


I like the idea of credit card slots - very useful! The Pom Pom London Mayfair’s front pocket is larger - it can take a standard iPhone but not the Plus or the larger phones, such as the iPhone 11. It’s a neat, squidgy bag though! The larger City doesn’t have the front pocket but fits an 11 in the outer zip pocket. (See their website photo). I have an orange City and a platinum Mayfair.

Your Gracie holds plenty for a night out! I love my Lily bags but really like your credit card extra bit … I don’t know the film you saw but fancy a trip out myself before Christmas!


----------



## 24shaz

Pink Sunshine said:


> I like the idea of credit card slots - very useful! The Pom Pom London Mayfair’s front pocket is larger - it can take a standard iPhone but not the Plus or the larger phones, such as the iPhone 11. It’s a neat, squidgy bag though! The larger City doesn’t have the front pocket but fits an 11 in the outer zip pocket. (See their website photo). I have an orange City and a platinum Mayfair.
> 
> Your Gracie holds plenty for a night out! I love my Lily bags but really like your credit card extra bit … I don’t know the film you saw but fancy a trip out myself before Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 5658496


Just been looking at their stuff, so nice!


----------



## hoopsie

After the Bal/ Gucci controversies, think i'll be sticking with classic brands with classic styling!  Wore this camera bag today with a navy padded "puffer" jacket, jeans and trainers  - very under radar but i liked it very much.


----------

